# Alexa Bliss Megathread for Pics and Gifs



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

Dat ring rat though


----------



## MERPER

About time. Girl is beautiful, and that booty might make her one day overtake Stacey Keibler as my favorite diva ever.


----------



## 3ku1

Shawy said:


> Dat ring rat though


\Those were just chihdish rumors, Alexa debunked.


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

3ku1 said:


> \Those were just chihdish rumors, Alexa debunked.


Don't be so serious bro, was only joking  and I highly doubt she would admit to rumours that would damage her image, you just never know unless you're there yourself in person


----------



## RJTM

In early, oh sweet Jesus.


----------



## Jersey

@RKO361, @Tommy-V would be so proud of this thread.


----------



## Dell

I love her body, mainly her ass. 




























Could watch her all day.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Piers

She's fit but she's got some kind of little belly that I find absolutely arousing. Plus she has a cute face and the best ass in WWE right now


----------



## Jersey

@Wildcat410, @Legit BOSS


----------



## NastyYaffa

This thread has a lot of potential :hmm:


----------



## Piers

All of these ass gifs :banderas 
Thank you internet and thank you gifers


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, we were LONG overdue for an Alexa Bitch thread:*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Would totally smash :banderas


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Boner for me, it is.

:yoda

Great idea for a thread, @Legit BOSS (Y)


----------



## deanambroselover

Murphy is a lucky bastard dating Alexa


----------



## Flair Shot

Just some of the GIFs i've made over the past few months.

@PaigeLover


----------



## Jersey

Those gifs are perfect


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

dem muffs and ass :trips5


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

3ku1 said:


> Seeing I don't think their is one.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bless Bliss this thread and thanks a bunch to @Legit BOSS for alerting me to this treasure trove of glitter and glitz.

:trips8



Jerichoholic62 said:


> She's fit but she's got some kind of *little belly* that I find absolutely arousing. Plus she has a cute face and the best ass in WWE right now


Her trunks + Being 5'1" + A bodybuilder background = Dat tummy 8*D (and by extension, dat ass :datass)


----------



## Brollins

PaigeLover said:


>


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

@NastyYaffa living up to the nasty in his name by straight up murdering me with that barrage of gifs.










Major props to @RKO361 for his commendable handiwork as well as @Legit BOSS and @PaigeLover for their contributions. :clap


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Call her blake and murphy to the main roster already!!!.
Her heel valet/wrestler character is what the main roster is sorely missing.

Shes kind of a throw-back!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Regent Alien. said:


> Call her blake and murphy to the main roster already!!!.
> Her heel valet/wrestler character is what the main roster is sorely missing.
> 
> Shes kind of a throw-back!!!!


Her managerial stuff would be nice for the main roster, especially since Summer can only do so much as the lone female manager there. But the endgame for Bliss is definitely being a cornerstone of the divas division and adding even more glitter and glitz to the butterfly belt by winning it.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

My GAWD....

Thank you thread starter. Have some rep.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

Also, would smash from behind with the fury of a thousand suns.


----------



## Jersey

One of my favorite threads on WF.


----------



## Walking Deadman

This thread gets a 10/10.


----------



## 3ku1

I hear people say she is the next Kelly Kelly. I am not sure if she would be insulted by that lol. I see the comparisons because she is blonde. But I think as far as in the ring goes, she has a lot more going for her.


----------



## Flair Shot

Some more.

@PaigeLover


----------



## Jersey

RKO361 said:


> Some more.
> 
> @PaigeLover


She's so perfect


----------



## rbhayek

3ku1 said:


> I hear people say she is the next Kelly Kelly. I am not sure if she would be insulted by that lol. I see the comparisons because she is blonde. But I think as far as in the ring goes, she has a lot more going for her.


Kelly never got a chance to be a heel so all we saw from her was the same terrible smiling generic blonde. Alexa has already proven she is more than that.


----------



## 3ku1

rbhayek said:


> Kelly never got a chance to be a heel so all we saw from her was the same terrible smiling generic blonde. Alexa has already proven she is more than that.


Oh yeah sure. IT also helps Alexa is in developmental. Kelly never got that chance. She was known for her extreme exposes, that I loved . But never got that chance, as she just got the rep as the generic hot blonde. But I Saw her fall in love with pro wrestling, and regardless to the contrary she really improved in the ring, and deserved her Divas title run. She wore great attires, and was always over.


----------



## FriedTofu

She remind me more of Trish than Kelly Kelly. Probably because of the body type.


----------



## Arkham258

I loved her blue days, not quite into her in red


















































































Some of these NXT girls, making the main roster divas not look so hot by comparison


----------



## Wildcat410

Personally I don't see a comparison to K2 in Alexa. To me, Alexa is the first Bliss, not a second anyone else. I do think she and Sasha are strong candidates at this time to occupy the basic positions Trish and Lita once did though.



Arkham258 said:


> Some of these NXT girls, making the main roster divas not look so hot by comparison


With Alexa, Peyton, Billie, Daddio, Amanda, etc, I do think the NxT crowd rates higher overall in the look category. 

You could also argue that the E as a whole has never had a deeper better looking group of women in total than they do now.


----------



## 3ku1

I see more Paige and Alexa as the top divas over the next ten years, with Bayley, Sasha, and Becky. Overall yes. But I think Paige and Nikki are to me the hottest on the Main Roster.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

3ku1 said:


> *I hear people say she is the next Kelly Kelly.* I am not sure if she would be insulted by that lol. I see the comparisons because she is blonde. But I think as far as in the ring goes, she has a lot more going for her.


Bliss has shown marketability as a face, believable bitchiness as a heel and is showing improvement in the ring as time goes on even though she's only been in the biz for 2 years. Kelly only had the first one down pat and only showed decent strides in the ring towards the end of her run.

So yeah, the unwashed masses have spoken and have shown why their opinions will remain irrelevant. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Oh I agree just because she is blonde does not mean she is Kelly Kelly haha. She is unique in her own way. Just wonder if k2 was ever in NXT, how she would of gone. But I like the stable she is in. If she gets elevated to MR, it should be with her stable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

3ku1 said:


> Oh I agree just because she is blonde does not mean she is Kelly Kelly haha. She is unique in her own way. Just wonder if k2 was ever in NXT, how she would of gone. But I like the stable she is in. If she gets elevated to MR, it should be with her stable.


Kelly in NXT probably would've turned out to be pretty impressive actually, since Death Rey has worked wonders with the the girls that have no experience by really getting them up to speed when it comes to running the ropes.


----------



## 3ku1

Some more ones haha


----------



## Jersey

FriedTofu said:


> She remind me more of Trish than Kelly Kelly


Agreed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

K2 couldn't run the ropes properly after years and had the expression of a dead fish. Bliss >>>>>>>>> Kelly. 


Alexa seems to have lost muscle since her bodybuilding days but I like the tummy and the bigger ass :banderas She's gonna be very popular when she arrives on the main roster.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mr. I

Her and Bayley are fighting for that best ass title now that Layla has retired.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## HankHill_85

It's very cliche to say, and I can't think of anything more original at the moment, but Alexa is just fucking beautiful. Face as cute as button, eyes you can't look away from, and an amazing body.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas got a great ass haha, but I Think Nikki well have something to say about that when she returns .


----------



## Jersey

HankHill_85 said:


> It's very cliche to say, and I can't think of anything more original at the moment, but Alexa is just fucking beautiful. Face as cute as button, eyes you can't look away from, and an amazing body.


Great description of her.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## SonnenChael

I dislike her but like her arrogance somehow.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Alexa has a great ass haha.


Yes indeed


----------



## Jersey

@Trublez


----------



## Trublez

How did I miss this thread? The hell is wrong with me??? 

The gifs posted in here though. :sodone


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Walking Deadman

Alexa's one of the best looking women's WWE ever had, easily top five.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Damn, Alexa is just too beautiful for words.


----------



## Trublez

What on earth...goddamn.


----------



## 3ku1

Some more nice ones .


----------



## Piers

Her theme is on iTunes.
Anyone who wants it in M4A, PM me


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Flair Shot

PaigeLover said:


>


Her "I wasn't ready" :lol

Still one of the cutest things on the internet.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Piers

Is she dating Murphy ? Fuck mate,


----------



## Bucky Barnes

That thickness is unreal.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Bliss could probably pull any straight guy in the world, so i'm wondering what does she see in Murphy? At least with Lana and Rusev we know that Rusev is a very charismatic, charming and funny guy, so that makes sense, but from what i've seen, Murphy has no personality whatsoever and is a fairly average looking guy, so this one makes no sense at all, unless it's the accent that does it? 

Oh well, good for him.


----------



## 3ku1

Well people said the same thing about Barbie Blank. She dated a lot of male wrestlers. Because base don her busy work schedule, that's who she see's every day, its her dating pool. I well say it is the same thing for Alexa. As for this Murphy Bloke having no personality, I have no idea who he is, so cannot make a comment. If your referring to his character, well maybe he has more personality outside of the character.


----------



## Gandhi

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Bliss could probably pull any straight guy in the world


lolno

Stop talking like beauty is objective and that ALL straight men would like to befriend let alone date Alexa. 



CptRonCodpiece said:


> so i'm wondering what does she see in Murphy?


Maybe she likes him for his personhood that you know nothing of? Ever thought of that mate?



CptRonCodpiece said:


> At least with Lana and Rusev we know that Rusev is a very charismatic, charming and funny guy, so that makes sense, but from what i've seen, Murphy has no personality whatsoever and is a fairly average looking guy, so this one makes no sense at all, unless it's the accent that does it?


_"from what I've seen"_ = _"I am not knowledgeable enough of Murphy as a person"_

Also he might be average to you, but he might look like a million dollars to her. Again, physical beauty is subjective (hell I think Jenifer Lawrence is ugly). Also sexual attraction isn't the only reason people date, Jesus Christ.


----------



## 3ku1

Um yeah we had a meeting, all straight men would want to date Alexa .


----------



## Gandhi

3ku1 said:


> Um yeah we had a meeting, all straight men would want to date Alexa .


Fancy way of calling me gay. lol


----------



## RickRude'sMustache

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Bliss could probably pull any straight guy in the world, so i'm wondering what does she see in Murphy?


Maybe he has a horse cock or something :HHH2 either way doesn't matter he seems like a cool guy from podcasts i've heard him on, good for him.


----------



## 3ku1

Duplicate


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Bliss being sexy


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Um yeah we had a meeting, all straight men would want to date Alexa .


Yes indeed


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at a NXT Takeover a few weeks ago.


----------



## 3ku1

Just Alexa showing off alot of Bliss :grin2:


----------



## Jersey

She's so perfect


----------



## 3ku1

Just a few more pics I found on Twitter haha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Lumpy McRighteous *Like my new threads? :cena5*


----------



## Dell

Merry Blissmas said:


> @Lumpy McRighteous *Like my new threads? :cena5*


Omg when are you returning to Sasha marking tho? It doesn't feel right seeing you like this (as much as I love Alexa)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dell said:


> Omg when are you returning to Sasha marking tho? It doesn't feel right seeing you like this (as much as I love Alexa)


*After Christmas. Bliss just had the better pun, and I didn't want to do a repeat of last year with Santa Banks. I considered "The BOSS Who Stole Christmas", but I don't like long names stretching the page.*


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Zacks like damn maybe NXT wasen't a demotion after all .


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Merry Blissmas said:


> @Lumpy McRighteous *Like my new threads? :cena5*












<3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mickeyphree

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

This would make a great gif


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My jealous face when @Tommy-V made his sexy signature before NXT aired.*


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey

Merry Blissmas said:


>


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa

:banderas


----------



## Dell

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


Damn I am the guy recording that lol. Someone made GIF's outta it :lol

Happy to spread the love.


----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


>


Lawd


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

New Photo I think from the NXT Takeover in London


----------



## 3ku1

.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I've never been so attracted to a woman's stomach before, WWE or otherwise. 100% serious.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

I am the same with Paige's stomach lol. Her and Alexa to me are the most sexiest in WWE right now.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## PaulieG

hot but Nikki Bella is 100000 times better


----------



## 3ku1

Great go drool over the kk wannabe in her thread. Wrong thread bud


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

He is a lucky damn soB!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Crewz

Alexa Bliss is starting to grow on me, not sure what it is.. I couldn't stand her at the beginning of the year.


----------



## eddie1.tv

thnx!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

ALEXA is so hot haha.


----------



## Deadman's Hand




----------



## 3ku1

More BlissB


----------



## Damien

This thread is bliss!


----------



## 3ku1

delete


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on IG.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on Ig.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa tea haha


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa


----------



## Lariat From Hell

I don't know if it's already been posted but here's a GIF.


----------



## HHHGame78

^^ Nice subtle little tongue action from Dawson. :lol


----------



## Chandler

She needs to cut out the flat tummy tea. If she was smart she would read these forums and see everybody loves the belly.

Could the pudgy belly BE any better?!


----------



## BORT

Meh, I'd prefer her to have a flatter stomach. Girls that are more toned and fit looking are hotter IMO.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

:grin2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at a Nxt Show, giving Bayley all she can handle haha.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa hottest Nxt Diva


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685630107231322112


----------



## 3ku1

Heel Alexa :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYTlWgbWEAIrQeh.jpg:large


----------



## 3ku1

New faction? Hahaha


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## 3ku1

NastyYaffa said:


>


:tucky:


----------



## Jersey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAaatW7HP6f/


----------



## RJTM

Bah gawd.


----------



## 3ku1

RJTM said:


> Bah gawd.


Sorry but the thickness :grin2:.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


Oh lord Alexa is so sexy haha .


----------



## 3ku1

I wish I was that guy haha.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I wish I was that guy haha.


 WHy? Because she's grabbing him. I can see if you said Murphy because he's dating her.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> WHy? Because she's grabbing him. I can see if you said Murphy because he's dating her.


Oh that's not Murphy?? Haha, my bad. They both look alike. Murphy you sob .


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Oh that's not Murphy?? Haha, my bad. They both look alike. Murphy you sob .


Gotcha


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on Ig .


----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## Jonasolsson96

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Bliss could probably pull any straight guy in the world, so i'm wondering what does she see in Murphy? At least with Lana and Rusev we know that Rusev is a very charismatic, charming and funny guy, so that makes sense, but from what i've seen, Murphy has no personality whatsoever and is a fairly average looking guy, so this one makes no sense at all, unless it's the accent that does it?
> 
> Oh well, good for him.



Plus you got big cass banging carmella. Some fat asian destroying Sashas pussy, A midget in daniel bryan married to the hotter bella.... I guess being ugly is in.


----------



## Mordecay

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Plus you got big cass banging carmella. Some fat asian destroying Sashas pussy, A midget in daniel bryan married to the hotter bella.... I guess being ugly is in.


This comment lol

You are right, you are forgetting another ugly asian banging my bae Peyton and Enzo dating Liv Morgan


----------



## 3ku1

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Plus you got big cass banging carmella. Some fat asian destroying Sashas pussy, A midget in daniel bryan married to the hotter bella.... I guess being ugly is in.


Brie hotter? Nah Nikki is 100 times hotter imo. Sasha is okay, but I don't find her that pretty. I guess these girls are not shallow lol.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Pummy

Jonasolsson96 said:


> CptRonCodpiece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bliss could probably pull any straight guy in the world, so i'm wondering what does she see in Murphy? At least with Lana and Rusev we know that Rusev is a very charismatic, charming and funny guy, so that makes sense, but from what i've seen, Murphy has no personality whatsoever and is a fairly average looking guy, so this one makes no sense at all, unless it's the accent that does it?
> 
> Oh well, good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you got big cass banging carmella. Some fat asian destroying Sashas pussy, A midget in daniel bryan married to the hotter bella.... I guess being ugly is in.
Click to expand...

Big Cass is good looking and Carmella isn't that gorgeous. Sasha basically love Japanese culture for some reason and they met since Sasha was nobody. Bryan is a sweetheart guy and probably spoil her(still believe Brie is family leader of his) only mystery is Alexa and Murphy since I can't think of positive thing about him one bit. Also his career is much less brighter than her.


----------



## Sweettre15

Pummy said:


> Big Cass is good looking and Carmella isn't that gorgeous. Sasha basically love Japanese culture for some reason and they met since Sasha was nobody. Bryan is a sweetheart guy and probably spoil her(still believe Brie is family leader of his) only mystery is Alexa and Murphy since I can't think of positive thing about him one bit. Also his career is much less brighter than her.


In defense of Bryan, he's actually not "bad looking" when he's not rocking that super huge beard:





Not a GQ model or nothing but guys that look similar would get the attractive girls during my high school years atleast. So Brie Bella is likely aware of that coupled with his generally kind nature

As for Murphy, I'm guessing he has a lot of other qualities Bliss loves in a man because otherwise, yeah, it's kinda hard to get how that couple seems to work.

I can't really speak on the other ones though.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on IG

Eta: Not all girls are superficial and into just looks. You have to strike up a conversation. That and working in the same business. They have a lot in common. Same with Kelly Kelly. Ppl said she dated alot of male wrestlers. But considering her work schedule. Its her dating pool. She prob diddnt get time to socialize. Same with Alexa. They get to know each other. Im sure any of us are better looking anyway haha.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BigBernieCool

I think I may become depressed if Alexa ever ditches wearing her current type of wrestling attire...


----------



## kamaro011

I want to see her as single wrestler again as face, but keep her overall look and attitude.

Don't get wrong, she's doing good job as valet for tag team. 
But i want to see more of her single career, through many match, angle/segment, feud, etc.
It will be interesting how much improved she has, compared to her past gimmick and overall character so far.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688196283866075136


----------



## reilly

PaigeLover said:


> @RKO361, @Tommy-V would be so proud of this thread.


Quite possibly the cutest picture of her ever.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Ig show.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Shout out to @xxQueenOfXtremexx for the pics


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AT&T Stadium said:


> I've never been so attracted to a woman's stomach before, WWE or otherwise. 100% serious.


She does have a nice stomach. Her proportions are perfect. 

girl is 5′ 1″ :done She's adorable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Nice butt!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## GetDown




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Wait, Murphy actually dating her?


----------



## Jersey

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait, Murphy actually dating her?


Sadly yes


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Casual Fan #52

A bit of a but-her-face, great body, and most importantly, her character work is getting better by the day.


----------



## Mr. I

Casual Fan #52 said:


> A bit of a but-her-face, great body, and most importantly, her character work is getting better by the day.


Alexa Bliss is a butterface, according to you?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dunno how much of Alexa Bliss Thick has been posted as of late, so I'll play it safe and post this instead:










:'3


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Ithil said:


> Alexa Bliss is a butterface, according to you?


According to me, yes she is. Different strokes for different folks though I suppose. I also think Eva Marie looks like a plastic ******, and I think Asuka is the best looking woman on NXT. Those last two are opinions I certainly doubt many share. Bliss though... I think I'm not alone in thinking she's got everything at a 10, except her face.

None of that really matters though. What matters most is her character work and her in ring action, and she's greatly improving on both by the day.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Her Freddy Krueger attire tho :banderas

Probably one of the best attires I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697595230032416768


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Never been a leg guy and I'm not even that much of an ass guy, but that's all changed now. :yoda



PaigeLover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697595230032416768


The thickness has gone to her head and made her mad with power. >


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## Dell

Good lord I love her ass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dell said:


> Good lord I love her ass.


:datass

And don't forget those Sara Del Rey-esque legs. :yum:


----------



## mikegallow

> https://mega.nz/#F!7cN1QQLI!lsDgz3cU8UjIxiQHm9ElzQ


----------



## KC Armstrong

Just when you think you've seen and read it all on this fucking forum, someone calls Alexa Bliss a butterface... unreal...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

KC Armstrong said:


> Just when you think you've seen and read it all on this fucking forum, *someone calls Alexa Bliss a butterface...* unreal...


That is what we call a homosexual. :jericho2


----------



## NasJayz

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That is what we call a homosexual. :jericho2


I would call him something else but that work's too also could be a jealous woman.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

NasJayz said:


> I would call him something else but that work's too also could be a jealous woman.


Whether Casual Fan#52 is a pickle kisser or a basic bitch, I think we can agree that their tastes need some :febreeze


----------



## JONGREY

Sexiest in NXT right now.


----------



## mikegallow

> https://mega.nz/#F!6IVlWTyC!bZnmxltzbCKJA0b1LLi4NQ


----------



## NastyYaffa

:banderas


----------



## Jersey

@Dell you talking about gifs like those?


----------



## Raghnall McManus

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That is what we call a homosexual. :jericho2


:done


----------



## Dell

PaigeLover said:


> @Dell you talking about gifs like those?


What you mean?


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> What you mean?


 What you said in the nofap thread.


----------



## Dell

PaigeLover said:


> What you said in the nofap thread.


Gifs like those are what make nofap difficult.


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> Gifs like those are what make nofap difficult.


 Indeed.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@Trublez


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey




----------



## deanambroselover

Just seen the last few pages and Alexa has one hell of an ass Murphy is a lucky bastard. If I were him I would look out for her as you know Vince will be all over that


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:fuck she has a cute small big ass 


the things i would do kada


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

PaigeLover said:


>


I got that same Harley Quinn shirt but it looks much better on her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

kada


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

PaigeLover said:


>


So it's confirmed:

Without make-up = Disney-tier adorable :cozy
As a face with make-up = Delicate balance between cute and sultry :smile2:
As a heel with make-up = Saucy tart >

Repped for this noteworthy discovery


----------



## J-B

Dat ass though. Might have to start giving this thread a visit more often.


----------



## BORT

Alexa Bliss as Harley Quinn kada


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:mj2 that cute little booty on her making me feel some type of way.


----------



## polar bear

Now I like Alexa a lot though she needs to stop tanning herself to death , it's extremely unattractive and harmful to her health


Alexa please stop tanning you look so much better without it


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay

Murphy put a ring on her, lucky bastard


----------



## Mr. I

So Nia Jax posted this on snapchat.


----------



## deanambroselover

Murphy needs to marry that woman 

Why would Nia upload that video of Alexa doing her pants


----------



## HiddenFlaw

thank nia for the bliss kada


----------



## 2Pieced

Nia Jax deserves the Vince McMahon SR award for her contributions to the WWE universe and their erm...........imaginations.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V @Legit BOSS
She has new gear


----------



## Dell

Ithil said:


> So Nia Jax posted this on snapchat.


Alexa's ass is life.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## richyque

But Her Face, she looks like chastity from ecw with a bigger nose.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## TheGeneticFreak




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Lariat From Hell

*YES

https://zippy.gfycat.com/ForkedEnormousHapuka.webm*


----------



## Oneiros




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## deanambroselover

Is Alexa engaged? she has a ring on her wedding finger?


----------



## MERPER

deanambroselover said:


> Is Alexa engaged? she has a ring on her wedding finger?


Yes


----------



## richyque

MERPER said:


> Yes


Shes engaged to one of the jobbers she manages


----------



## deanambroselover

So Murphy is marrying Alexa he's a lucky bastard


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Piers

I could watch Alexa's ass gifs all day


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723681893984530433This is great :lol

Also some gifs:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NastyYaffa said:


>


I know dude was sweating off this one. 

unless it was WWE that took this one. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Haven't posted here in a while. But Alexa still sexy


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at a Nxt Show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I don't know who I hate more now, The Miz or Buddy Murphy...


----------



## 3ku1

Rookie of the Year said:


> I don't know who I hate more now, The Miz or Buddy Murphy...


I hate them equally.


----------



## Jersey

@december_blue
This feud should happen


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

Paige vs Alexa should happen once Alexa debuts but until then Gionna or Eva should be Alexa next opponents.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Paige vs Alexa should happen once Alexa debuts but until then Gionna or Eva should be Alexa next opponents.


Yes Paige Alexa has great potential. Also good to elevate mre nxt divas. Fresh opponents etc.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yes Paige Alexa has great potential. Also good to elevate mre nxt divas. Fresh opponents etc.


Also would make for a great avy & sig.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Also would make for a great avy & sig.


Paige over top of Alexa instant sig lol.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Paige over top of Alexa instant sig lol.


Sounds sexual but I'm still for it.


----------



## 3ku1

More Bliss


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Have Mercy


----------



## Dell

I'd eat my meals off that ass.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

I think Alexa has real star potential. Shes exactly what Vince looks for in a Diva. But shes charismatic and can work a match. Hopefully when she gets elevated, she does with her 1 women 2 guy stable. Not alone.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

> From Day 1, Until NOW ! &#55357;&#56836;3 years ago today I started my first day at WWE NXT. And what an AMAZING 3 years it has been. I've been so blessed to have the opportunities I have had, to have the most talented coaches in the business to work with everyday, and have met SO many great people who make going to the Performance Center every day so much fun. Wrestling has changed my life in so many ways and I can't be thankful enough for the lessons it has taught me. This journey respectfully is definitely one of THE hardest things I have ever done but also THE MOST rewarding. Being in the ring creates a feeling that can never be understood or duplicated. This business has allows us to have passion, creativity and respect for what each and every one does every single day. And because of wrestling I have met the most amazing guy in the world who I love to pieces & who I am so happy to spend every single minute of every day with just goofing around, having fun, and laughing until our stomachs hurt. All of this has become a part of my life because i walked in to WWE NXT (FCW) 3 years ago today thank you to all who have made these 3 years so great &#55357;&#56842; #Wwe #wwenxt #wearenxt #BlissedOff @wwenxt @wwe_murphy #3years #wrestling


https://www.instagram.com/p/BFBqIFhnP0M/


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729126594577608705
It seems Asuka busted Alexa's nose.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729126594577608705
> It seems Asuka busted Alexa's nose.


:mj2 shit.


----------



## 3ku1

Still hot


----------



## JDP2016

Dayum Asuka. First Dana and now Alexa?


----------



## 3ku1

Asuka might want to be a bit less reckless. If she wants on.the Mr.


----------



## 3ku1

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFIYSKpnP-N/


----------



## 3ku1

Saasy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729281493231542272
*Someone please tell Alexa that Sibling Day was last month*


----------



## Trublez

^ I refuse to believe that's not her fucking sister. :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729281493231542272
> *Someone please tell Alexa that Sibling Day was last month*


:lmao this shit still kills me.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

When I saw it first. Thought it was Alexa the top one haha


----------



## HiddenFlaw

damn momma bliss :gameon


----------



## Jersey

https://www.facebook.com/WWENXT/videos/1008468639202700/


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at the Recent Nxt Show


----------



## Jersey




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

PaigeLover said:


>


Nia in the very beginning of the vid. :lmao WWE should probably let her be her just a tad bit while pushing her on NXT.


----------



## marshal99

PaigeLover said:


>


Jax & Bliss are adorable. Team them up ,drop eva.


----------



## JDP2016

^^^ That sounds like a great idea. Nia could be her bodyguard. Alexa is much smaller than Eva so it would make more sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


>


 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @Drago

*Give me this Nia with an explosive moveset and you wouldn't hear anymore bitching.*


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


>


 Makes you think of AJ Lee.


----------



## Jersey

@swagger_ROCKS @Legit BOSS


----------



## marshal99

I really like Nia & Alexa chemistry in those Q & A. They are pretty amusing and entertaining. Now that Dana & Emma have moved up to the main roster , they need another mean girls alliance. Nia & Eva doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## 3ku1

Just coming into say Alexa DAMN .


----------



## 3ku1

More bliss


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Damn you know your hot. When without makeup your still smoking haha


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Damn you know your hot. When without makeup your still smoking haha


THose blue eyes are hypnotizing.


----------



## 3ku1

I thought this was hot haha


----------



## 3ku1

It seems they are about to split Alexa from Blake and Murphy. Although I like the 1 Girl 2 Guy split. She is probably like The Rock in NOD LOL. Better off without them.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> It seems they are about to split Alexa from Blake and Murphy.


 I hope they do.


----------



## 3ku1

Boy Blake and Murphy must feel like shit. When the Diva is the star of the faction :lol. Don't feel to bad Murphy at least you get Alexa in real life, you SOB.


----------



## 3ku1

Nxt event candids


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

PaigeLover said:


>


Yeah I like it when a girl looks real cute without the makeup on as well.


----------



## 3ku1

Random Bliss


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Soon, bros. Soon...










>



3ku1 said:


> It seems they are about to split Alexa from Blake and Murphy. Although I like the 1 Girl 2 Guy split. She is just like The Rock in NOD LOL. Better off without them.


FTFY. :y2j

If anything, this is actually gonna be much more like T&A, where Trish was the real star rather than Test, Albert or both of them combined.


----------



## JDP2016

3ku1 said:


> Boy Blake and Murphy must feel like shit. When the Diva is the star of the faction :lol. Don't feel to bad Murphy at least you get Alexa in real life, you SOB.


When she gets to the main roster next year she will leave him for Alberto Del Rio. :smile2:


----------



## 3ku1

JDP2016 said:


> When she gets to the main roster next year she will leave him for Alberto Del Rio. :smile2:


Paige v Alexa for Del Rio . Then Paige and Alexa decide to get with each other haha.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey

So Perfect


----------



## 3ku1

That ass is Star Quality


----------



## Crasp

Dear Alexa, Your photo took my breath away. Truly yours is a butt that won't quit. 

Yesterday morning, I put your picture up in my garage to inspire me while I gapped my spark plugs. 

A million poets could try for a million years and still describe but three-eighths of your beauty.


----------



## 3ku1

NastyYaffa said:


>


In the shallow end for a bit. Alexa is like a little mini Torrie Wilson. A mini Kiebler when it comes to her ass haha. I Could see her being huge on the MR. Just for that ass alone :lol. Could do what Keibler did come to the ring and bend over


----------



## 3ku1

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFpi_BrHP7y/?r=3233898853

So perfect


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I Could see her being huge on the MR. Just for that ass alone :lol. Could do what Keibler did come to the ring and bend over


If she did Stacy's entrance the crowd would go apeshit.


----------



## Crasp

PaigeLover said:


> If she did Stacy's entrance the crowd would go apeshit.


Alexa might have to do it over the bottom rope though; that middle rope is awfully high...


----------



## Jersey

Crasp said:


> Alexa might have to do it over the bottom rope though; that middle rope is awfully high...


 Lol great short reference.


----------



## 3ku1

That Ass


----------



## evielittlethang

PaigeLover said:


> If she did Stacy's entrance the crowd would go apeshit.


Stacy's was a bit suited to their general build though, where they were also into modelling, etc., and such things stood out and were highlighted. Alexa Bliss is firstly less directed externally and more given to occasional shenanigans in the ring, while not really having a comparable image, which would generally mean that while people might want to focus in such a direction, it's not necessarily going to be an immediately suggested factor when it comes to their build and image. In addition, NXT people are usually more closely tied within the format - like ordinary domestic pets compared to horses -, and hence while Stacy was possible in part because she came from outside and had a slight air of detachment, Alexa lacks this and hence couldn't show off parts to the same effect.

If they were to do such a thing in succession, Alexa would come across as significantly clumsier.

e.
v.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I agree with that. NXT folk are tied to the format. Stacy had a deatachement. Because it was before NXT. Alot of ppl critisize NXT for the lack of surprise element now. When a NXT Talent gets elevated, your already pre disposed to who they are. I mean most talent debut in NXT now. I mean most people know WWE sign indy talent who go immediatly to NXT. Back in the day Talent debuted you had no idea who they were. SO I guess Alexa doing a Stacy would be clumsy. I was just trying to make the point Like Stacy, Alexa has a great ass . And I like the fact she is smaller too, makes her so much hotter.


----------



## 3ku1

So perfect.


----------



## 3ku1

#blissedoff


----------



## 3ku1

Some Alexa gifs


----------



## Jersey

those cakes.


----------



## 3ku1

Cute


----------



## 3ku1

:grin2:


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> #blissedoff


She plays a bitch very well.


----------



## Newlock

She was smiling from all those face pops she was getting her last match.


----------



## Crasp

PaigeLover said:


> Lol great short reference.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735128615168421889


----------



## Jersey

She should do more highflying moves.


----------



## Crasp

PaigeLover said:


> She should do more highflying moves.


I wish she'd bust out her 450 at some point.


----------



## Jersey

Crasp said:


> I wish she'd bust out her 450 at some point.


Yes that will be great.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> She plays a bitch very well.


Well if she splits from B and M, she may turn babyface again. She maybe ready for the MR. But not sure yet like to see her on NXT for a bit longer. They need to really think before they elevate talent to the MR. They are like fish out of a water once they are their.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well if she splits from B and M, she may turn babyface again. She maybe ready for the MR. But not sure yet like to see her on NXT for a bit longer. They need to really think before they elevate talent to the MR. They are like fish out of a water once they are their.


Vince will probably either make the new Trish or the new Kelly Kelly. She will most likely be a face on the Main Roster although I do enjoy her role as a bitch heel.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

Best thing to look at on NXT


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey

this woman is sexy as fuck.


----------



## Jersey

Go like her fb page
Never knew she was half italian 
https://www.facebook.com/BlissWWE/


----------



## 3ku1

Sexy


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

#RestingBlissFace


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## 3ku1

Maybe only one, but IMO Alexa is by far the best looking women in WWE atm. Liv Morgan is smoking too. But Alexa edges them all out. Because of that ass haha. I know Shallow, sorry arrest me.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Maybe only one, but IMO Alexa is by far the best looking women in WWE atm. Liv Morgan is smoking too. But Alexa edges them all out. Because of that ass haha. I know Shallow, sorry arrest me.


It's a tie between them imo.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> It's a tie between them imo.


Yeah I agree, although I may side with Alexa because of that ass lol. In reality they should both win that hottest women poll imo.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yeah I agree, although I may side with Alexa because of that ass lol. In reality they should both win that hottest women poll imo.


 I side with


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at a Nxt Event. Twice as nice


----------



## 3ku1

Dat Booty


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## chemical

PaigeLover said:


>


Fuck me sideways. Holy shit.

She's so fucking beautiful and hot. :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Some photos off Alexa in the #1 Contender NXT match. And that ASS


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa in the #1 contender match, which she lost haha.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Never an excuse for more bliss 

I personally think Alexa is a real star in the making. You knew Trish would be a star, Kelly Kelly ha. Alexa has the benefit of being in development so her potential is endless.


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Jersey

RKO361 said:


>


 Battle of the blondes.


----------



## GetDown

Sasha Banks busted Alexa's nose :/


----------



## 3ku1

GetDown said:


> Sasha Banks busted Alexa's nose :/


Holy shit. They dont like her nose :lol. First Asuka now Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Battle of the blondes.


This is too much lol


----------



## 3ku1

RKO361 said:


>


DAMN. Sorry shallow, but that ass. She looks even hotter with her hair up.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> This is too much lol


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## 3ku1

NXT Live event


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Café de René

Looking good with hair tied up.


----------



## 3ku1

She should keep her hair tied up more often haha, so hot.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


Didn't think they was the same height.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at NXT House Show Crystal River. :lol at her in front of Nia. Her size in the ring is so adorable haha.


----------



## Jersey

Interview with Bliss
http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/article/alexa-bliss-interview


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I am in two minds about Alexa splitting with Murphy and Blake on screen haha. I thought it would be unique to elevate them as a package on the MR. But I Think its a case of Alexa is the breakoutstar of the group. And when Bayley and Asuka get elevated. Alexa well be the Queen of nXT. And well get the NXT womens title soon. I think Asuka may drop it to Alexa.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:banderas


----------



## TheGeneticFreak




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Jersey

So perfect.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Damn even from a distance, those legs .


----------



## 3ku1

Some Alexa from the NXT Download Show


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


>


The cakes are perfect.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Updated


----------



## Crasp

What's the video? I can't get it to play for some reason.


----------



## Jersey

Crasp said:


> What's the video? I can't get it to play for some reason.


Nia Jax & Alexa Bliss - Q&A from NXT Liverpool (2016/06/15)


----------



## Crasp

PaigeLover said:


> Nia Jax & Alexa Bliss - Q&A from NXT Liverpool (2016/06/15)


Ah, yep saw that one on youtube. Was worried I was going to miss out on Alexa-related moving pictures.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

SOme Alexa from some nxt shows


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Flair Shot

:lmao So good.


----------



## Jersey

we need gifs of her and carmella backstage from last night.


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Jersey

Next backstage segment should involve Alexa vs Gionna. @RKO361 thanks for the gifs.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is still with Murphy in real life though. I saw she posted on her IG last night. Pretty funny clip.


----------



## 3ku1

RKO361 said:


>


I was never pinned :lol. The protection is strong in this one.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa's new outfit


----------



## Jersey

I like it.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## DekeStokes

Easily my favorite diva right now, 100% no question.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Hearing Alexa and Carmella got a lot of praise from that match. i think overall Alexa is the compelte Diva, other then Paige atm. Good looking, great on mic, great character, good enough in the ring e.t.c. I think they should take their time with Alexa, as she has huge potential. But I Think elevating her to MR, just because their is a brand split. And her getting lost in the noise, may not be wise. Take their time imo.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Haha Bayley pure Babyface vs Alexa Heel :mark:


----------



## Jersey

@RKO361 we need a gif of that sparkle splash from last night.


----------



## RJTM




----------



## Dell

PaigeLover said:


>


keep em cumming.


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> keep em cumming.


Contribute


----------



## Dell

I dunno what's been posted.




























Some ass gifs.


----------



## Flair Shot

PaigeLover said:


> @RKO361 we need a gif of that sparkle splash from last night.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Flair Shot

Small GIF set i made today from this weeks NXT.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Resting Bliss face. She reminds me of early, heel Trish Stratus.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

FRONT PAGE STORY★;60964201 said:


> Resting Bliss face. She reminds me of early, heel Trish Stratus.


I'm glad you can see the comparison :grin2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


My god, I hate you Murphy


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> My god, I hate you Murphy


I'm going say damn those squats lol.


----------



## 3ku1

I wonder if they are gonna drop the nxt title to Alexa soon. Shes the best diva going with Bayley in NXT atm. I hope shes not elevated into this whole draft split. That would be wrong imo. Next year I think. Alexa has the biggest potential since Paige imo. And I Think she needs work. Her heel work atm is actually not just nxt but some of the best in the whole company. Shes the whole package. Shes improoving in the ring every day too. I mean Sasha Banks is an example of a bad debut impression. Paige is a great example of a great debut impression.


----------



## 3ku1

Some Alexa with her match with Carmella July 1st. Some are calling her the Female Undertaker now :lol. For that throat grab of Carmella.


----------



## 3ku1

That nxt title look good around ehr wasite haha.


----------



## 3ku1

The pose


----------



## Jersey

Who's that in your sig?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Who's that in your sig?


Oh Jessica Ngri, shes popular cosplayer. Well a model who pretends to like cosplay and gets payed well, with a great rack  .


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is unimpressed


----------



## Jersey

Alexa should say this


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TD Stinger

3ku1 said:


> My god, I hate you Murphy


Damn I don’t think I’ve ever seen a woman with such a great body type.

Small, compact, and thick. Perfect combo.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


Of course not only does she have a perfect body type. Shes also gorgeous as hell. All Women basically should give up :lol


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Of course not only does she have a perfect body type. Shes also gorgeous as hell. All Women basically should give up :lol


Gionna Daddio says hi


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Gionna Daddio says hi


Haha I knew you would say that/ I wasen't being literal lol. Gionna is goregous too.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Haha I knew you would say that/ I wasen't being literal lol. Gionna is goregous too.


You wasted no time on responding back to that lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Classy, with a side of Sassy


----------



## Arkham258

3ku1 said:


> Oh Jessica Ngri, shes popular cosplayer. Well a model who pretends to like cosplay and gets payed well, with a great rack  .


One of the few women alive I think I honest to god would marry if given the chance. She's fun. She's fucking gorgeous. She likes video games. And she'll literally be any fantasy woman you can imagine for you. I'd stick a giant rock on her finger without a second thought


----------



## 3ku1

Arkham258 said:


> One of the few women alive I think I honest to god would marry if given the chance. She's fun. She's fucking gorgeous. She likes video games. And she'll literally be any fantasy woman you can imagine for you. I'd stick a giant rock on her finger without a second thought


Yeah in our dreams man :lol. No talot of people know shes from NZ, her hometown is Christchurch NZ. Kiwi , well sort of.


----------



## 3ku1

Some Alexa Booty.


----------



## 3ku1

I reallly like Alexa in pink haha


----------



## 3ku1

Some Alexa on IG. You know before Alexa, I had a huge thing for Kelly Kelly since 2007. But I wonder whoshotter KElly or Alexa? PEople do seem to often make the comparisons between the two.


----------



## Dell

Alexa has the best ass and thighs. I prefer her in black attire, shame she rarely seems to wear it.



















Something like this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bliss is going to be the next big thing, and I'm not just talking about her ass. Enjoy the majority praising her until she gets pushed, then suddenly becomes the worst wrestler of all time.*


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I made that point on anotehr thread. I actually really like Sasha. But it seems once your on the main roster, even if someone like PAige hasd a good run. Even she is being under utilized now. They seem to squash any potential. I guess Charlotte has nepotism working well for her, ala ol Ric Flair. Well see sall depends on how they elevate Alexa. She could be the next big thing, if done properly.


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> Alexa has the best ass and thighs. I prefer her in black attire, shame she rarely seems to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this.


Booty-tif-ful:grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Spiteful City


----------



## Jersey

3ku1;61022065[B said:


> whos hotter KElly or Alexa?[/B] PEople do seem to often make the comparisons between the two.


Alexa and the comparison was made when Alexa debuted. Now that she's coming into her own she is a lot like Trish.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750461338309238784


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Alexa and the comparison was made when Alexa debuted. Now that she's coming into her own she is a lot like Trish.


Well yeah sure. I stil see Some Kelly similarites their though haha. I alwayas wondered how great Kelly could have been if their was NXT back in her day. Both gorgeous women though.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well yeah sure. I stil see Some Kelly similarites their though haha. I alwayas wondered how great Kelly could have been if their was NXT back in her day. Both gorgeous women though.


When she does Q&A's I somewhat see the comparison of K2 but other than no.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Bayley tonight. I am hoping Alexa goes over clean, no offense to Bayley .


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


Pics of her like this where the K2 comparison comes in.


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeh what because shes blonde? haha? I remember hearing stuff about this Alexa girl around 2010. Wasen't till NXT recently that she became a star. Alexa is doing some very good heel work on NXT atm. But based on the other nxt girls, other then Paige. I don't have alot of confidence in her debut. I guess well see. I Think she shold get elevated maybe after the brand split. I mean if she gets chucked on SD. I Don't think its the right time.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well yeh what because shes blonde?


No because of her smile. Paige was hyped up which is why everybody jumped on her clit. I was a fan of paige but not anymore. Her career doesn't look like it's going anywhere and she's become aj lee 2.0 in that department.


----------



## Dell

PaigeLover said:


> No because of her smile. Paige was hyped up which is why everybody jumped on her clit. I was a fan of paige but not anymore. Her career doesn't look like it's going anywhere and she's become aj lee 2.0 in that department.


Nobody will be AJ Lee 2.0 she is the PG kween for life!

Shame I'll never get to see AJ and Alexa roll around together.


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> Shame *I'll never get to see AJ and Alexa roll around together*.


----------



## 3ku1

Paige had an amazing run though. WWE have seemed to move on though. I am just hoping Alexa is delt with properly. People well turn on her when they start pushing her. But hopefully before then she does something. The Womens Division is the worst its been in terms of booking and creativity. So the shelf life for Divas these days is not that long.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


 The look she gives you when she can see you lying.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa had a great match with Bayley. They have great chemistry. Bayley got the win. But Alexa is really improoving. I prefer talent who are not so great in the ring, but show improovement like Alexa is. But is excellent in other categories. That Forearm from Alexa to Bayley was brutal. Bayley is a pure babyface so can't have the heel winning haha.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:banderas


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dell

PaigeLover said:


>


That's kinda how she was in my dreams last night.


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> That's kinda how she was in my dreams last night.


Lol


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


Sorry in the shallow end haha. Alexa has by far the best ass in the whole company . Maybe the whole industry it self.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Alexa has by far the best ass in the whole company . Maybe the whole industry it self.


 You're right but Bayley is second though.


----------



## 3ku1

That moment when someone says Bayley deserved to win


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:datass


----------



## Mordecay

Just to say that besides being a really beautiful girl, Alexa has come to her own as heel and as a performer and yesterday completely overshadow Bayley and very good match. It's beyond me why she hasn't been the one called up instead of Dana or getting the chances that Nia is getting, because if Bayley and Asuka are n1 and n2 in the division and probably are gonna get called up soon, Alexa is n3 (and probably next n1) by a wide margin


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is the most improoved talent in NXT by a long shot. I guess they are not rqady for Alexa to be elevated yet. I t would like to see Alexa become nxt womens champ first. Take their time with her. Because with Alexa they have some real money on their hands, potentially. So needs to be done properly. We know how generally bad nxt divas are on the main roster .Paige being one of the true exceptions. But even shes is prett non existen atm.


----------



## 3ku1

Sassy Bliss


----------



## 3ku1

:x


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa was at a NXT House show last night. She had a match with Ember Moon who ever she is, Won.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Sassy Bliss


Gotta love her heel mannerisms.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Man Alexa is already a better worker then Kelly Kelly haha. Thats the great thing about Development in NXT. That her huge commercial appeal. They got something big with Alexa, if they do it properly.


----------



## Little Poppa Pump

Alexa is adorable


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Is that fanmade? I kind hope shes not elevated with the brand split. Prob not the right time. I don't think alot of the Divas well get a lot of screen time anyway.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Is that fanmade?


Yep


----------



## 3ku1

Really loving Alexa as heel, best heel in NXT right now? Maybe the best Diva heel in the company? Potentially. Maybe Alexa should be where Dana is BEcause now I hope shes not elevated with the Brand SPlit I Think it would be very very bad timoing.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Really loving Alexa as heel, best heel in NXT right now? Maybe the best Diva heel in the company? Potentially. Maybe *Alexa should be where Dana is BEcause now I hope shes not elevated with the Brand SPlit* I Think it would be very very bad timoing.


I'm with you on that but I want to see how Alexa will be as a champ before she gets called up.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> I'm with you on that but I want to see how Alexa will be as a champ before she gets called up.


Yeah that is my point, ihope se is not called up any time soon. Maybe 5 or so months from now.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yeah that is my point, ihope se is not called up any time soon. Maybe 5 or so months from now.


If she does get called then I'll be happy but I still long for her as champ first.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> If she does get called then I'll be happy but I still long for her as champ first.


Yeah I still wanna see that NXT Belt around her waist haha. She maybe next in line after Bayley is inevtiably calle dup.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yeah I still wanna see that NXT Belt around her waist.


+1


----------



## 3ku1

God shes so gorgeous.


----------



## 3ku1

Cute


----------



## Jersey

ew sushi


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on IG.


----------



## Dell




----------



## Jersey

JFC


----------



## 3ku1

Gotta love Alexa's heel entrance :lol


----------



## Jersey

This woman is great.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Just a bit of Bliss Booty :grin2:


----------



## Jersey

Cake Kween


----------



## Dell

I like this outfit, never seen it before.

More ass appreciation


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dell said:


> I like this outfit, never seen it before.
> 
> More ass appreciation


*Why must you be so lovable and love all of my female favorites? <3*


----------



## Dell

Legit BOSS said:


> *Why must you be so lovable and love all of my female favorites? <3*


I'm awesome I know! It's weird we have really similar opinions on everything when it comes to the females at least. & I like how we both stanned Sasha from the beginning. I remember she had like 50K followers when I was taking her signs to RAW and getting them retweets. :sk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dell said:


> I'm awesome I know! It's weird we have really similar opinions on everything when it comes to the females at least. & I like how we both stanned Sasha from the beginning. I remember she had like 50K followers when I was taking her signs to RAW and getting them retweets. :sk


*
But it all started with QUEEN AJ! :tucky









RIP :sasha3 


Back on topic: Alexa is awesome too!
































































@Lumpy McRighteous @Tommy-V
*


----------



## Dell

Yeah sorry for the derail, but Alexa is on GOAT tier with AJ so it's only right they're in the same conversation.












Legit BOSS said:


> *
> But it all started with QUEEN AJ! :tucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP :sasha3 *





Spoiler: AJ



She skipped her way into my heart.

Holding out hope she returns one day.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha Banks is fine, shes way too talented to fall through the cracks. I mean she well prob face Charlotte at SS for the title and win. So it well all work out for the best. As For Alexa, yeah she has huge potential. Prob my fav diva atm. I have given up on Paige lol, seems both Paige and WWE has too. So Alexa seems more smart investment at this stage.


----------



## Dell

Alexa is so adorable if you watch those Q&A videos she does. 






8:00 she says if she could fight with any former diva who would it be, she says Lita, Trish or AJ :agree:


----------



## Satanixx

People saying AJ is GOAT tier............fucking hilarious.


----------



## 3ku1

Satanixx said:


> People saying AJ is GOAT tier............fucking hilarious.


Heh, well I Think she is one of. I saw a Naomi thread saying she is the curreent GOAT :lol. So stupidtity know's no bounds apparently. Alexa has huge potential. But why does it matter WWE well prob ruin her debut like the rest, other then Paige of course.


----------



## Mordecay

Satanixx said:


> People saying AJ is GOAT tier............fucking hilarious.


In terms of overness she may very well be, she was the most popular diva since Trish/Lita and better than any of the 4HW on the mic


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Bayley NXT July 6th.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dell said:


> Alexa is so adorable if you watch those Q&A videos she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:00 she says if she could fight with any former diva who would it be, she says Lita, Trish or AJ :agree:


*Trish is her hero, and her career path is lining up with Trish's, which is amazing. She's improving at a rapid rate, and there's no reason that she shouldn't be the face of the division by 2018.*


----------



## Mr. I

Satanixx said:


> People saying AJ is GOAT tier............fucking hilarious.


I'm sure they would find some of your opinions hilarious too.


----------



## Jersey

Satanixx said:


> People saying AJ is GOAT tier............fucking hilarious.


Drop a bomb for this guy 



. Salute to you my friend.


----------



## 3ku1

not sure if its recent recent. But gorgeous Alexa at the gym.


----------



## Jersey

Where did you find that?


----------



## 3ku1

some random alexa fan facebook page haha


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Lol
https://www.instagram.com/p/BH3PUHqgehw/


----------



## 3ku1

I made a gif out of it :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Some of Alexa from NXT Philly.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Bret Hart

Forget Sunny days give me some Blissful days.


----------



## 3ku1

Throwback Alexa, and NXT Cincy.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa NXT Loiusville


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa NTX Louis.


----------



## Jersey

This woman is perfect.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa tweeted that their well be 6 nxt talent drafted in the brand split. Hmmm. Personally I hope Alexais not one of them. Shes not ready imo. I am worried with how they have delt with Sassha and co's elevating. Seeing if your not one of HHH projects. You prob wont get alot of screen time. i mean they are all going to SD prob. Their is prob gonna be 5 minute segments per week I guess be cool to see Paige v Alexa. But I don't know like to see Alexa with the NXT Womens title first. That is just me though.


----------



## Mordecay

3ku1 said:


> Alexa tweeted that their well be 6 nxt talent drafted in the brand split. Hmmm. Personally I hope Alexais not one of them. Shes not ready imo. I am worried with how they have delt with Sassha and co's elevating. Seeing if your not one of HHH projects. You prob wont get alot of screen time. i mean they are all going to SD prob. Their is prob gonna be 5 minute segments per week I guess be cool to see Paige v Alexa. But I don't know like to see Alexa with the NXT Womens title first. That is just me though.


I wouldn't read too much into it, like KO said "6 NXT superstars will be eligible for the draft, you know how I know that? Because 90% of his roster tweeted that at the same time" Basically it was an order from management to tweet that, it doesn't mean anything


----------



## 3ku1

Hmmm so Alexa was drafted to Smackdown Live AFter all. Not sure how I Feel about this, is this rushing things for the nostalgia of a Brand Split and Draft? I guess SD is looking more appealing to me. I Think the Womens Scene is going to be far better on SD. Pity PAige was not drafted to SD. Wyatt and Ambrose. SD is looking far appealing to me anyway. Heres Alexas vid talking about being drafted. She seems really excited so happy for her. But don't see her winning the Womens Title any time soon. Seeing its on Raw haha. 

https://www.facebook.com/BlissWWE/videos/267969790239586/

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153908099166443/


----------



## 3ku1

Looking forward to her first match.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V I'm so happy for her


----------



## Tommy-V

That genuine emotion :mj2

I'm still marking out today :mark:

Seeing her in blue is kinda nostalgic. Glad she went to Smackdown where she would have a chance to really shine.

I wanted to see her win the NXT Women's title first tho. I was looking forward to a match with her and Asuka.


----------



## kamaro011

I think it's good that she didn't win NXT Women title first, people will overhype her too much that she becoming flat when she moved into Main Roster.

This way she will follow Becky path, unassuming underdog that will surprise main roster audience because her talent and i believe she can pull it off.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah that is true danger of over saturation. I have reservations about her early call up. She has huge potential, just don't want WWE squandering that. But SD is prob the best place for her to debut. The women on SD well be given tons more screen tiem then the qwomen on Raw. Feel rerally sorry for Paige, her career is prob over. Her first entrace, she should get a big pop.


----------



## 3ku1

Reason I am watchig SD


----------



## tomspur84

looking forward to see her on smackdown


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa well appear with Lana in muscle and fitness mag


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dell

Little Alexa is moving on up :mark:

She's going to dominate Smackdown.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa talking about how the call up, was an absoloute shock. Seems she had no idea. Cute. She is prob gonna be top Dog on SD. IF Paige was drafted to SD, it would of been Paige. But I See Alexa being the Top Face on SD. I do get the sentiment, that if their is no womens title on SD, what is the point, so maybe their well be.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa had her first match with Naomi, diddn't watch it. Being in NZ. Hopefully a vid surfaces.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa looking hot.


----------



## 3ku1

Shes legit now .


----------



## Dell

3ku1 said:


> Shes legit now .


She fits in on the main roster so well.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Crasp

That hype when she came out after Becky's match, followed by that disappointment when everyone else came out too.

Thought we were about to get a Becky/Alexa feud, but now seems more like we're going to get a womens clusterfuck for the next few weeks.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah maybe its playing up the Becky babyface thing. Everyone who hates Becky gets heat. I Think eventually their well be a Becky Alexa feud. And it well be for the SD Womens Championship.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Alexa's expression is basically my thoughts when it comes to Eva Marie and WWE trying to still make her a thing


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Blissed Off


----------



## Jersey

Bliss Stratus is going to do well.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


I'm actually looking at my future baby momma lol.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Jersey

Tyler Black doing it Blissful.


----------



## Mordecay

RKO361 said:


>


If I was Blake (or Murphy, I still can't tell them apart) I would be worry lol


----------



## Jersey

Mordecay said:


> If I was Blake (or Murphy, I still can't tell them apart) I would be worry lol


Murphy is the ginger, blake is the blonde.


----------



## 2Pieced

RKO361 said:


>


Seth not wasting any time :Cocky


----------



## 3ku1

Lol you people are funny. Looks like a harmless photo between two coworkers :lol. Shes on the main roster now, this is her people . Looking forward to Alexas first match, who ever that is.


----------



## MERPER

3ku1 said:


> Lol you people are funny. Looks like a harmless photo between two coworkers :lol. Shes on the main roster now, this is her people . Looking forward to Alexas first match, who ever that is.


While on one hand I agree that it's probably just a harmless photo (99% likely) let's not act like backstage hook-ups don't happen.

Even when these women are in relationships or married, they are on the road 4-5 days a week, they're around other attractive people (muscular men for the ladies, pretty women for the men) and I am sure things happen more often than we think.


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> While on one hand I agree that it's probably just a harmless photo (99% likely) let's not act like backstage hook-ups don't happen.
> 
> Even when these women are in relationships or married, they are on the road 4-5 days a week, they're around other attractive people (muscular men for the ladies, pretty women for the men) and I am sure things happen more often than we think.


Oh yeah sure I agree. Obviousley in this case, maybe not. As Seths on Raw, and Alexas on SD lol. So schedule wise. I do agree with you, with other cases. I mean in Alexas case 100% probablity lol. But who knows with others.


----------



## Dell

Love how her main roster attire is black btw, looks so good.


----------



## Asuka842

It contrasts really well with her hair.


----------



## JC00

Disappointing that they are wasting time on this stupid Eva Marie gimmick (doesn't talk or wrestle) instead of pushing Alexa, who can talk (best woman talker in the WWE currently IMO) and wrestle.


----------



## MERPER

JC00 said:


> Disappointing that they are wasting time on this stupid Eva Marie gimmick (doesn't talk or wrestle) instead of pushing Alexa, who can talk (best woman talker in the WWE currently IMO) and wrestle.


Yeah, I was really angry last night that she was the only diva on the Smackdown roster not to get any play... what's the point of bringing her up to the main roster to not put her on TV?

Even if she just comes out for a minute to get involved in some kind of fight or something...

2 weeks in and fans who don't watch NXT only know her from saying 2 sentences and having done nothing physical yet


----------



## Asuka842

Especially since she's perfect as SD's future top heel. She's good on the mic, she's got charisma, she's got the look and can work a crowd. And she's pretty good in the ring (and has improved a lot in a relatively short amount of time). 

And if it's "sex appeal" that WWE wans with Eva Marie (which it is), it's not like Alexa lacks for that either.


----------



## Dell

Relax guys. You all know I am a huge Alexa fan and like you I want her to be pushed in a primary role ASAP, but taking it slow with her is best. She's only 24, Eva is 31, they're going to be pushing her first because she probably won't be around in 2 or 3 years and they need to capitalize on DAT HEAT.


----------



## wwetna1

MERPER said:


> Yeah, *I was really angry last night that she was the only diva on the Smackdown roster not to get any play... what's the point of bringing her up to the main roster to not put her on TV?
> *
> Even if she just comes out for a minute to get involved in some kind of fight or something...
> 
> 2 weeks in and fans who don't watch NXT only know her from saying 2 sentences and having done nothing physical yet


Naomi didn't get tv time either. Alberto Del Rio and Kane didn't get singles time. Hype Bros and Usos haven't got TV time as a team yet. They can all get their time next week to make SD fresh sort of like NXT when you see guys not work one week so you miss them and are happy to see them


----------



## MERPER

Dell said:


> Relax guys. You all know I am a huge Alexa fan and like you I want her to be pushed in a primary role ASAP, but taking it slow with her is best. She's only 24, Eva is 31, they're going to be pushing her first because she probably won't be around in 2 or 3 years and they need to capitalize on DAT HEAT.


I am all for "taking it slow" but there's a difference between slow and Nothing.

It's obvious with NXT call-ups they are trying hard to get crowd into them, learning who they are... saw 2 other diva NXT call ups last night... saw Nia Jax for the 2nd time on RAW. 

Alexa we have seen literally 2 sentences so far, no matches, not even 1 full promo before she got interrupted.

Can't get into her and learn who she is if she doesn't get any camera time at all.

Hell, they had 2 options with her last night... 1) could have had her come out after Eva was hurt and take her spot in that match... or 2) could have had her come out during the Natalya/Carmella beat down and either help Nattie as a secondary heel or help Carmella (for whatever reason)....


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

*#AlexaBlissEra*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761372134161678336


----------



## HiddenFlaw

PaigeLover said:


>


dem cakes:liquor


----------



## N3LL14

PaigeLover said:


>



Oh my


----------



## Asuka842

I have to wonder if those are uncomfortable to wear, at least at first?


----------



## WWE Attitude

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa getting a decent push on SD. Hopefully she wins the First Womens Championship on SD. Good match with Becky. Alexa has really stepped up already. Big potential.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Goddamn :banderas


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*
I loved Alexa's pop off after beating Becky this week *


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Gifs from tonight's NXT @Tommy-V or @RKO361


----------



## NastyYaffa

PaigeLover said:


> Gifs from tonight's NXT @Tommy-V or @RKO361











































:cesaro


----------



## Dell

Good lord. :bbrown3

Alexa's ass in those tight little shorts, pls. :moyes1


----------



## Café de René

"Alexa Bliss is the kind of girl that will break your heart, break your jaw, and you still find yourself stalking her instagram."

Corey Graves


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


>


*:tucky! I hope they have her red and black costume in there too. If not, I'll just download it from one of the amazing artists from the online community.*


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *:tucky! I hope they have her red and black costume in there too. If not, I'll just download it from one of the amazing artists from the online community.*


OT but do you play on ranked?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


> OT but do you play on ranked?


*
Nah, the lag is so bad for reversals. My offline timing is embedded into muscle memory and it totally screws me up online.*


----------



## Tommy-V

@Legit BOSS Nice user title


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Nah, the lag is so bad for reversals. My offline timing is embedded into muscle memory and it totally screws me up online.*


Dammit man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


> Dammit man.


*Keep the DJ Envy quotes in the hip hop discussion thread :cudi*











Tommy-V said:


> @Legit BOSS Nice user title


*Thank you, OG Alexa fan :curry. NICE AVATAR!!! I loved her ponytail on NXT. What about you?







*


----------



## Tommy-V

I knew she was going to be on the magazine, but didn't expect her to be on the cover. So awesome!!!

Can't wait to pick this one up :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

Legit BOSS said:


> *Thank you, OG Alexa fan :curry. NICE AVATAR!!! I loved her ponytail on NXT. What about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aaah, I loved it too. Makes her look more villainous. Didn't expect that random match to air but so glad it did.


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> Keep the DJ Envy quotes in the hip hop discussion thread


 I wasn't quoting Envy, I was saying it as in being disappointed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


> I wasn't quoting Envy, I was saying it as in being disappointed.


*I'm joking. I wonder how many people actually know that's a Pittbull song with how much he says it.*



Tommy-V said:


> I knew she was going to be on the magazine, but didn't expect her to be on the cover. So awesome!!!
> 
> Can't wait to pick this one up :mark:


*All three of my main roster girls have made the Muscle and Fitness cover this year :drose*


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm joking. I wonder how many people actually know that's a Pittbull song with how much he says it.*


I know you was joking I just wanted to see if you admit your fault lol. That song was played by many people I know but talking about pitbull in Alexa's thread is


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Bless the Bliss.


----------



## Jersey

@RKO361
https://streamable.com/ihj2


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dell

All I wanted was Alexa in sexy black attire and it's happening.:yum:


----------



## Dell




----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Mordecay

Muscle and Fitness Hers Photoshoot

http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/qxm1XOh6-3CzOzpvw


----------



## NastyYaffa

BOOTY kada


----------



## Oneiros

Love that move.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dell




----------



## White Glove Test

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765718581761933312
I say GODDAMN!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Raven

If there is anything i've learn in this post is that her booty is magically delicious


----------



## Jersey




----------



## LoboTheMainMan




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Trublez


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## virus21




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

virus21 said:


>


:datass :ellen

Have some rep, bruh.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

How can she be so perfect?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## JC00




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Mordecay

Harley Alexa :trips5


----------



## BillyGP

I think im falling in love more with Alexa specially her Alexa Quinn look


----------



## Crasp

Amazing HQ inspired look, plus she had a great showing in that match. Shame she wasn't in a little longer, as I thought she outworked 'Mella.


----------



## Reotor

Don't remember how to embed vids here so ill put the link:

https://streamable.com/664u

Alexa as Harley Quinn was awesome.


----------



## Gimme More

I marked out over her look tonight! I knew she was gonna make it big and I am proud of her!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Whoever's idea it was to give Alexa pigtails at the peak of Suicide Squad's popularity is a marketing genius. She'll sell like crazy with this look. Shower her with merch already!!!







*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bliss performed so great in the 6 Pack Challenge.


----------



## emm_bee

Leon Knuckles said:


> Bliss performed so great in the 6 Pack Challenge.


Despite being eliminated first, she had time to shine. Her and Carmella have done their chances no harm at all, really pleased to see them do well.

I think with Alexa, it will be a case of when, not if, she wins the women's title. She's a star in the making, that girl. (Just let Becky have a nice run with it first, yeah?)


----------



## Not Lying

What an amazing showing! I think that was great breakout performance for Bliss.


----------



## Asuka842

Alexa + Harley Quinn homage=Oh heck yes!! Can we get more of her in pigtails please? It's quite, aesthetically pleasing.

I was a bit surprised that she was eliminated first (I expected her to be one of the last 2 or 3 going in). But they did let her show off her talent nonetheless so, props for that.


----------



## Oneiros




----------



## Dell

Wow she looked amazing. She's officially joined the elite group of pigtail GODDESSES :sk @swagger_ROCKS


----------



## Sincere

I don't think I'll ever get tired of Bratty Bliss :lmao She cracks me up every time. 










She looked quite good in the ring last night, too. I was kinda surprised she was the first to be eliminated.










Anyone got a gif of her signature tantrums from last night? Those are always hilarious.


----------



## Dell

She's such a petite spitfire. :zayn3

Taking over my AJ spot in that respect. 

Why is she getting eliminated first tho? bitch should be winning the whole thing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Harley Quinn has never looked better kada


----------



## deanambroselover

Alexa Bliss was looking hot last night


----------



## Sincere




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dell said:


> Wow she looked amazing. She's officially joined the elite group of pigtail GODDESSES :sk @swagger_ROCKS


Yup, she's def in there :trips5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alexa's Sunset Flip Bomb is always on point :banderas*


----------



## BillyGP

0Her and Margot my favorite veirsons of Harley.


----------



## Asuka842

It's amusing that the commentary openly acknowledged how tiny she is compared to the rest of the roster. I kind of expected them to just ignore that detail.


----------



## 3ku1

When I first created this thread, I just liked her on NXT. HEr performance at Backlash imo was a breakout performance. So proud where she is now. She should be the face of the division by 2017. Too soon for her to be the champ, but I see Becky dropping it to her at some point. I have not posted in this thread in months hahaah. But returned for that fact.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> When I first created this thread, I just liked her on NXT. HEr performance at Backlash imo was a breakout performance. So proud where she is now. She should be the face of the division by 2017. Too soon for her to be the champ, but I see Becky dropping it to her at some point. I have not posted in this thread in months hahaah. But returned for that fact.



Let's just hope that the important folks at WWE will start to see her potential at some point, because clearly she is at the bottom of the totem poll in that division right now. I don't know why, but unfortunately that's how it looks at this point. They're even making Carmella seem more important than her (really?) so I'm actually worried she might not get a lot of TV time when Eva Marie is back.


----------



## Crasp

I don't think you need to worry about what WWE see in in Alexa. She's a dead cert future champ, and the only mistake they could make would be to rush things.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Crasp said:


> I don't think you need to worry about what WWE see in in Alexa. She's a dead cert future champ, and the only mistake they could make would be to rush things.



I hope you're right, but I'm just not sure about that. They never really pushed her in NXT, she was the only established NXT girl who wasn't featured on Breaking Ground at the time, they've been treating her like an afterthought since she was called up to SmackDown. I don't know, I guess we'll just have to wait and see and hope for the best.


----------



## JC00

Sincere said:


>


Nikki turning to the right messed up Alexa's landing. Nikki has botched that spot twice now.


----------



## Callisto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775863383245500416
She won't win but still. YASSSS


----------



## The RainMaker

JC00 said:


> Nikki turning to the right messed up Alexa's landing. Nikki has botched that spot twice now.


What? She didn't turn anywhere. She had the natural reaction to someone dropping their entire weight on your exposed stomach with their knees.


----------



## Asuka842

Becky vs. Alexa Quinn=Best possible scenario right now. And she doesn't have to win (she's only what, like 24). She'll get plenty of chances (especially on a roster this small). She just needs to do well and really legitimize herself as a main-eventer for people.


----------



## Gimme More

This girl is a complete distraction. She has my heart racing and I can't concentrate on the show. I'm not even gay and she makes my heart flutter lol.


----------



## Asuka842

If/when (likely the latter) she does win the title, it's going to look hilarious on her given how small she is.


----------



## PRODIGY

Callisto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775863383245500416
> She won't win but still. YASSSS


Yeah there's a slim to none chance she wins.


----------



## JC00

Best woman talker in all of WWE and it's really not even close. Just watch Talking Smack for the proof.


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## Hurin

I think the Iron Man gear she had at Brooklyn is still my favorite gear/look she's had










Pigtails are A++++ though


----------



## PRODIGY

:lmao

Her facial expressions are Jericho level good.


----------



## Mordecay

Envy said:


> :lmao
> 
> Her facial expressions are Jericho level good.


Yeah, I would love to see more "facials" from her :book


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## Reotor

When Alexa told Bryan "I'm nothing like you" I literally felt the room temperature dropping, that was so *cold*.


----------



## Crasp

She's so good. Was glad she won, as to me she was the obvious choice for Becky's first feud. I just hope that someday she'll pull out the 450 on PPV and _really_ get people to pay attention. I easily see her getting that belt within the next 12 months.


----------



## Dell

God damn I missed Smackdown.



Envy said:


>


omfg..

:dead3 :dead2


----------



## Oneiros

I almost made this my new avatar, but I ultimately went with Becky's. Alexa is climbing crazy fast through my favorites list, and I have to admit this new Harley inspired look gave it a huge boost.


----------



## White Glove Test

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775861973355495424


----------



## Dell

Aztec Asylum said:


> I almost made this my new avatar, but I ultimately went with Becky's. Alexa is climbing crazy fast through my favorites list, and I have to admit this new Harley inspired look gave it a huge boost.


I want her as an avatar but seems all the good stuff has already been taken by others. Alexa quinn is just too popular right now. :faint:


----------



## Sincere

I really hope they give Alexa and Becky some decent promo time to work off of each other and build their match. I'm confident they can slay it--best personalities and talkers among the women on SDL.


----------



## Mr. I

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> What? She didn't turn anywhere. She had the natural reaction to someone dropping their entire weight on your exposed stomach with their knees.


That's not even remotely close to Bliss' full weight being dropped, and even then, her full weight is like 90 pounds.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## december_blue




----------



## HankHill_85

Becky vs Alexa.

Whatever happens.........my boner wins.


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Alexa is amazing great interview getting better in the ring all the time and oh so beautiful


----------



## Corey

:bbrown3


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## MillionDollarProns

Smackdown is going to be awesome for the next few weeks :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## CJ

Made a Bliss smilie. Thanks to @Envy for the idea in the Becky thread (Y)


----------



## PRODIGY

CJ said:


> Made a Bliss smilie. Thanks to @Envy for the idea in the Becky thread (Y)


And that's why you're DA G.O.A.T my dude. :flairdance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CJ said:


> Made a Bliss smilie. Thanks to @Envy for the idea in the Becky thread (Y)


*Please suggest it in the smiley thread too!!! :woo*


----------



## CJ

Legit BOSS said:


> *Please suggest it in the smiley thread too!!! :woo*


I already did (Y)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62691041-post4301.html


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dell said:


> God damn I missed Smackdown.


*
You deserve a spanking :cudi*
*
Fatal 5 Way:*





*Bliss tongue lashing the SD women:





Full Talking Smack segment:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Shoutouts to @Alabaster King for this name:*








@swagger_ROCKS @Envy *I just pictured Waka Flocka yelling it at the top of his lungs :mj4*


----------



## Zappers

Aside from the obvious that Alexa (who was already really cute) just went up a few notches to hot with the new look.

Alexa hasn't gotten the credit that she's quite good at selling in the ring. Both taking punishment AND dishing out the punishment. Her elbows and punches are really good. Even the little stuff like throwing someone out of the ring, she executes very well. Her facial expressions add to the action too. Maybe it's being smaller than the other women, but when she throws someone out the ring for example, it really looks like she's putting effort into the throw. All positive key points that help a wrestler move up the ladder.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I'll get the smiley added*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

AryaDark said:


> *I'll get the smiley added*


 *Welcome to the BLISS SQUAD!!!*


----------



## CJ




----------



## Crasp

Bliss on the SDL Pre-show for those interested.


----------



## Arya Dark

*: rude

:rude*


----------



## Mordecay

Bliss was so good in that opening segment, she the best heel of the SD womens division by far


----------



## Hurin

One promo and this feud is hot shit, Bliss did great out there.


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## CJ




----------



## Acezwicker

I can tell Alexa really likes working with Becky just off her promos alone.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## PRODIGY

Fuck your table!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

KC Armstrong said:


>


Oh damn she has a bootleg 3 in 1 :mark:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

some pics from wwe.com hopefully someone can find HQ versions for everyone


----------



## Dell

Her keeping the Harley Quinn look is probably the best thing that has ever happened ever.

She is managing to fulfill so many of my fetishes 

- Petite goddess
- PIGTAIL GODDESS @swagger_ROCKS
- Tight black outfits
- ASS


----------



## NasJayz

MonkasaurusRex said:


> some pics from wwe.com hopefully someone can find HQ versions for everyone


OMG I love her.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

WWE really needs to start posting high resolution images. I need Bliss in 2000x2000 DAMN IT


----------



## Dell

I don't think they ever post UHQ images do they? The biggest I can find those are 1000x1000


----------



## LizaG

*she sighs deeply* She is delightful lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dell said:


> Her keeping the Harley Quinn look is probably the best thing that has ever happened ever.
> 
> She is managing to fulfill so many of my fetishes
> 
> - Petite goddess
> - PIGTAIL GODDESS @swagger_ROCKS
> - Tight black outfits
> - ASS


:trips8 my dude.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Dell said:


> I don't think they ever post UHQ images do they? The biggest I can find those are 1000x1000



I used to go to a site called divaliciouseyecandy but they haven't updated since SummerSlam 

http://divalicious-eyecandy.org/index.php

they usually had higher quality pics than WWE's website, some fansites of the girls do too.

regardless Alexa is incredibly beautiful and has some serious mic skills. 

She is going to be a huge deal for the WWE


----------



## Dell

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I used to go to a site called divaliciouseyecandy but they haven't updated since SummerSlam
> 
> http://divalicious-eyecandy.org/index.php
> 
> they usually had higher quality pics than WWE's website, some fansites of the girls do too.
> 
> regardless Alexa is incredibly beautiful and has some serious mic skills.
> 
> She is going to be a huge deal for the WWE


Awesome site, hopefully they start updating it again.

I wonder how they get the photos in higher quality than the WWE website then...where are these photos coming from, source wise. :hmm:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Dell said:


> Awesome site, hopefully they start updating it again.
> 
> I wonder how they get the photos in higher quality than the WWE website then...where are these photos coming from, source wise. :hmm:



I've always been somewhat curious about that too, but it was like looking a gift horse in the mouth. Especially when some of the wide screen pics were perfect wallpaper size


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

UHQ


----------



## AJ Leegion

Dell said:


> Awesome site, hopefully they start updating it again.
> 
> I wonder how they get the photos in higher quality than the WWE website then...where are these photos coming from, source wise. :hmm:


I used to use that too, but it's no big secret, anyone can do it.

Regular link to an Alexa photo.

http://www.wwe.com/f/styles/gallery...cm_0524--ed0fd70c048f5fed73d9c2d7df3be456.jpg

Delete everything from

styles/gallery_img_ml/public/

Use that on any photo to see it in HQ.

http://www.wwe.com/f/all/2016/09/007_SD_09202016cm_0524--ed0fd70c048f5fed73d9c2d7df3be456.jpg


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## LizaG

Even Flow said:


>


Never became a fan of someone so quick...she's a goddess! :wink2:


----------



## Reotor




----------



## NasJayz

Reotor said:


>


Awesome I just made this on photoshop Be easy I'm new and I kinda suck LOL.












BUT I LOVE IT. >


----------



## december_blue




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## PRODIGY

Bruh! kada


----------



## Reotor

THIS is what Alexa Bliss caused last night on Smackdown










I hope you monsters are happy. I know I am


----------



## CJ




----------



## PRODIGY

REST IN PEACE BECKY LYNCH

january 30th, 1987 - september 27th, 2016


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> UHQ


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## PRODIGY

Alexa


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I've seen porn that starts like this.*


----------



## MERPER

^^^ I'd wager good money those 3 have had that experience...


----------



## KC Armstrong

Legit BOSS said:


> *I've seen porn that starts like this.*


In this case it would probably be Fandango and Breeze going at it while Alexa just sits there and watches.


----------



## nyelator

Hey guys just want to say I been on this thread for a couple of months and now it is time for me to add to this majestic thread with that being said keep up the good work.


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS


I spent a couple of minutes trying to figure out what she was doing.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## nyelator

NastyYaffa said:


>


Wait did you make these?


----------



## Spike




----------



## PRODIGY

I know her chances are slim but I'm really hoping she wins Sunday.


----------



## NastyYaffa

nyelator said:


> Wait did you make these?


Definitely not, got them from:
http://womenwrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/


----------



## nyelator

NastyYaffa said:


> Definitely not, got them from:
> http://womenwrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/


Thank you


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## CJ




----------



## marshal99

CJ said:


>


When she did the harley quinn inspired makeup , she also had her lips done red and blue half and half which most people probably missed out on.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## tictac0987




----------



## CJ




----------



## Dell




----------



## NasJayz

I loved watching her live My Lexi. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLXfdH-jfEN/?taken-by=frankierayaponte&hl=en


----------



## The RainMaker

sex tape?


----------



## nyelator

Wait what?


----------



## NastyYaffa

:sodone


----------



## dashing_man

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone




:sodone :mark


----------



## dashing_man

SD women hotter and beautiful than RAW


----------



## Reotor




----------



## MillionDollarProns

Champ Bliss soon? :mark:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Reotor said:


>


Where can I find this video?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


----------



## Captain Edd

PaigeLover said:


> Where can I find this video?


----------



## Jersey

Captain Edd said:


>


Thanks :grin2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TheAverageMuta

Captain Edd said:


>


She's been wrestling what 3 and a half years and is already arguably the best female promo in the company. Limitless potential.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I will never be able to play Bailey in WWE 2k17 and let Alexa play herself and destroy me in every match, why even live


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Crasp

PaigeLover said:


>


I need to shop wherever Nattie shops...


----------



## Jersey




----------



## GetDown




----------



## HankHill_85

Damn, it looked like Alexa was having trouble with her top last night on Smackdown. Why couldn't those guns of hers be let loose?!?


----------



## nyelator

HankHill_85 said:


> Damn, it looked like Alexa was having trouble with her top last night on Smackdown. Why couldn't those guns of hers be let loose?!?


It broke when she got drop toed on the bottom turnbuckle she handled it like a pro but yes we where robbed.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## MillionDollarProns

I was a little STEAMED that they had Alexa's entrance happen during the commercial break.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## december_blue




----------



## BruceWayne316

december_blue said:


>


"I like turtles"


----------



## Jersey

HankHill_85 said:


> Damn, it looked like Alexa was having trouble with her top last night on Smackdown. Why couldn't those guns of hers be let loose?!?


You moved up in my book.


----------



## ElTerrible

TheAverageMuta said:


> She's been wrestling what 3 and a half years and is already arguably the best female promo in the company. Limitless potential.


One of the best period. 

See that´s why I like you. LOL. :grin2:


----------



## tictac0987

PaigeLover said:


>



When she is hot and bothered, she is a straight firecracker...


----------



## nyelator

tictac0987 said:


> When she is hot and bothered, she is a straight firecracker...


She is always hot.


----------



## Flair Shot

Some GIFs i made today.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

RKO361 said:


> Some GIFs i made today.


I should hug you.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Mordecay

She is the best promo of the whole womens division and she only has 3 months on the main roster, if she gets better in the ring (she is good but still isn't in the level of the top ones) she can be the best woman on WWE period


----------



## nyelator

Mordecay said:


> She is the best promo of the whole womens division and she only has 3 months on the main roster, if she gets better in the ring (she is good but still isn't in the level of the top ones) she can be the best woman on WWE period


I would say she is up their in terms of ring.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa has the best in ring psychology on SD atm. She is def the best promo woman on SD right now. She well be the face of the division in three years.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Alexa has the best in ring psychology on SD atm. She is def the best promo woman on SD right now. She well be the face of the division in three years.


I hope you are right maybe even sooner as long as she does not leave earlier.


----------



## Jersey

Salute to Alexa for bringing everyone back to the build of WM21. Trish vs Christy Hemme which resulted where Trish sprayed hoe on hemme's back and last night Alexa Stratus and Becky Hemme relived that classic moment.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Salute to Alexa for bringing everyone back to the build of WM21. Trish vs Christy Hemme which resulted where Trish sprayed hoe on hemme's back and last night Alexa Stratus and Becky Hemme relived that classic moment.


No offense but I think it was this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzvfP-9lz0w


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> No offense but I think it was this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzvfP-9lz0w


It was but WWE hasn't acknowledged hogan since he was fired, that is why I said Trish/Hemme confrontation. But overrall yes you're correct.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> It was but WWE hasn't acknowledged hogan since he was fired, that is why I said Trish/Hemme confrontation. But overrall yes you're correct.


Ok sorry nerd in side of me


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

Hot Hot Hot Hot Hot HOTPANTS


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

Even without makeup


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

PaigeLover said:


>


:trips8 :sodone :cena6


----------



## GetDown

Why WWE always does this ?! There's so much footage they could use of Alexa, instead they just put a graphic of her name ...


----------



## Flair Shot

GetDown said:


> Why WWE always does this ?! There's so much footage they could use of Alexa, instead they just put a graphic of her name ...


Because everyone has that now. They don't have/use actual titantron videos anymore.


----------



## GetDown

RKO361 said:


> Because everyone has that now. They don't have/use actual titantron videos anymore.


That's not the actual truth because there's a four sided monitor on top of the ring for the audience to see. There they actually display the entrance videos.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alexa's leather pants on Smackdown were so :banderas

I can't believe it's been 4 days and we still have no gifs of Becky being spraypainted. 









@Tommy-V @RKO361 Y'all are slippin :cudi*


----------



## BEE

Bliss needs new music and ASAP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THANK YOU @SHIV FOR DELIVERING THE GOODS :drose*


----------



## GetDown

BEE said:


> Bliss needs new music and ASAP.


That's actually her "new" theme, which doesn't sound a lot different than her theme when she was face.

FACE





HEEL





Basically the same :HHH2


----------



## nyelator

BEE said:


> Bliss needs new music and ASAP.


I like it.


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *THANK YOU @SHIV FOR DELIVERING THE GOODS :drose*


 Globally men have fapped to this gif.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Globally men have fapped to this gif.


Woo Woo Woo you know it.


----------



## MERPER

She is just made for the attitude era... imagine that booty competing in lingerie matches, bikini contest, strutting her stuff in thongs...

damn this PG-13 product


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> She is just made for the attitude era... imagine that booty competing in lingerie matches, bikini contest, strutting her stuff in thongs...
> 
> damn this PG-13 product


None of us would ever be the same.


----------



## MERPER

PaigeLover said:


> None of us would ever be the same.


After the reports this week i really hope Vince sells to a super-rich private entity that doesn't need to keep the company public...

sure, USA Network won't allow the sexy stuff to return but that doesn't mean they can't produce some sexy content for WWE Network or other online exclusive things.

A bikini contest or something wouldn't kill them to bring back

Carmella being jealous of Nikki can easily veer off into a sexual component.. "I'm hotter, I should have a man like Cena"... and in the middle of the feud with matches throw in a bikini contest or costume match at Halloween where first to strip t he opponent to their undergarments wins


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> After the reports this week i really hope Vince sells to a super-rich private entity that doesn't need to keep the company public...
> 
> sure, USA Network won't allow the sexy stuff to return but that doesn't mean they can't produce some sexy content for WWE Network or other online exclusive things.
> 
> A bikini contest or something wouldn't kill them to bring back
> 
> Carmella being jealous of Nikki can easily veer off into a sexual component.. "I'm hotter, I should have a man like Cena"... and in the middle of the feud with matches throw in a bikini contest or costume match at Halloween where first to strip t he opponent to their undergarments wins


That's what I'm talking about salute to you.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dolorian

Alexa Krueger


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## Dell




----------



## nyelator

MERPER said:


> She is just made for the attitude era... imagine that booty competing in lingerie matches, bikini contest, strutting her stuff in thongs...
> 
> damn this PG-13 product


That would be majestic


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


>


I definitely wouldn't mind her haunting me in my dreams.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> I definitely wouldn't mind her haunting me in my dreams.


Woo Woo Woo You Know It Bro


----------



## Jersey

I don't why WWE won't pay artists to do songs anymore. A lyrical theme would be great for Bliss imo.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> I don't why WWE won't pay artists to do songs anymore. A lyrical theme would be great for Bliss imo.


See I am on the fence about that


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> See I am on the fence about that


Why? It helps connect better with the fans. When you hear glass break you knew Austin was coming out, when you heard if you smell you knew the rock was coming out etc etc. When you hear lil kim laughing you knew trish was coming out and it helped the crowd to know who was who.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Why? It helps connect better with the fans. When you hear glass break you knew Austin was coming out, when you heard if you smell you knew the rock was coming out etc etc. When you hear lil kim laughing you knew trish was coming out and it helped the crowd to know who was who.


I know but I mean do we trust WWE to give her a good one that is not Spiteful.
Look at Hawkins he has a awesome one with Middle of it Now. now we have whatever they gave him.


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> I know but I mean do we trust WWE to give her a good one that is not Spiteful.
> Look at Hawkins he has a awesome one with Middle of it Now. now we have whatever they gave him.


 Summer rae had a lyrical theme that was good but she had to stop using it because it was ripped off ACH's theme. Spiteful is like when Trish had her second theme. After that Trish got time to rock and roll by lil kim and boom people liked it. Lil kim should do alexa's next theme.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Summer rae had a lyrical theme that was good but she had to stop using it because it was ripped off ACH's theme. Spiteful is like when Trish had her second theme. After that Trish got time to rock and roll by lil kim and boom people liked it. Lil kim should do alexa's next theme.


See I know what are saying but I don't know maybe I would have to hear it I was scared of what Ryder's new one was going to be but it was good.


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> See I know what are saying but I don't know maybe I would have to hear it I was scared of what Ryder's new one was going to be but it was good.


 She also needs a real titantron not just her name lol. Why don't take a look at the the custom titantrons YouTubers made of Alexa bliss then come up with their own?


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> She also needs a real titantron not just her name lol. Why don't take a look at the the custom titantrons YouTubers made of Alexa bliss then come up with their own?


I agree their


----------



## nyelator

The photo shoot was pretty decent.


----------



## Jersey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMHjzqUgHPj/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMPe6RfgXM4/


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMHjzqUgHPj/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMPe6RfgXM4/


Cute but Hot I LOVE IT MAGGLE


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

"HQ" Freddy shoot


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

couple more


----------



## nyelator

good phototshoot


----------



## NasJayz

I didn't know it was possible for one girl to be that beautiful.


----------



## nyelator

NasJayz said:


> I didn't know it was possible for one girl to be that beautiful.


Cute and hot


----------



## Jersey

It's only a matter of time before she wins the women's championship.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> It's only a matter of time before she wins the women's championship.


I can see her being a better and shorter version of Trish


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> I can see her being a better and shorter version of Trish


She is proving that she has all the skills she needs to be a top level performer and looking damn sexy while doing it.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> She is proving that she has all the skills she needs to be a top level performer and looking damn sexy while doing it.


Oh yeah she is the hottest while looking cute


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> I can see her being a better and shorter version of Trish


 I call her tiny Trish for a reason.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> I call her tiny Trish for a reason.


Can't do that to her because she is enough of her own character


----------



## nyelator

I think I just came up with the single most messed up angle for Bliss will post here soon.


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Can't do that to her because she is enough of her own character


 It's actually a compliment and renee read a tweet to Alexa of a fan calling Alexa the modern day Trish. She smiled and felt honored.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> It's actually a compliment and renee read a tweet to Alexa of a fan calling Alexa the modern day Trish. She smiled and felt honored.


Well yeah Trish is her hero but I don't know


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Well yeah Trish is her hero but I don't know


Yes she's hrr own character but you can't deny the comparison. If Trish came back and face Alexa, not only would that be crazy, awesome but entertaining. The promos between the two would be amazing.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Yes she's hrr own character but you can't deny the comparison. If Trish came back and face Alexa, not only would that be crazy, awesome but entertaining. The promos between the two would be amazing.


Oh yeah they have many similarities.


----------



## nyelator

Did her boobs look better than usual to anyone else tonight like they tend to be 10/10 but tonight like 12/10


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Did her boobs look better than usual to anyone else tonight like they tend to be 10/10 but tonight like 12/10


 I need pics to investigate.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> I need pics to investigate.


I need to do some research as well as that was a hour ago now so where the hell are the pics and gifs.


----------



## nyelator

I will say these her cleavage is not legendary but it is the perfect size for he.r Bliss and Maryse have maybe the best implants in history that they did not make them to big for their bodies.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Alexa Bliss is hot and she has really proved that she belongs on the main roster


----------



## Victor Chaos

Wouldn't mind being one of Bliss' winged monkeys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793616094183292928


----------



## nyelator

The G.O.A.T said:


> Wouldn't mind being one of Bliss' winged monkeys.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793616094183292928


I won't either though I wonder does every one of her maneuvers with Murphy in bed have a Pop culture reference (not that their is anything wrong with her attires and promos I like all of it just wondering how far she takes it) and if so what would the blowjob be called?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Every time she is on my TV I get excited. She is an entertaining lady.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> I need to do some research as well as that was a hour ago now so where the hell are the pics and gifs.


Don't fap into an oblivion when they get posted lol.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793619046088314880


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Don't fap into an oblivion when they get posted lol.


I have before I always come back.


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> I have before I always come back.


 Lol Alexa drains many men.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Lol Alexa drains many men.


Yes she has is it bad that I have a document with 998 pages dedicated to her


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Yes she has is it bad that I have a document with 998 pages dedicated to her


 Dedication to Bliss


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Dedication to Bliss


If you go to the vid of the match on YT last night the top comment is just time stamps of her ass/pussy/boob shots


----------



## tictac0987




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Dedication to Bliss


In response to the first part yes and for when ever the Wifi goes out .Also it is pretty much my own research,IGN,and her combined may share it here if you want it I have to fix it as it has become a cluster


----------



## nyelator

tictac0987 said:


>


That is one page three on the great document I have


----------



## nyelator

Ladies and gentleman thank me later https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MAJZTSlGm0o8AEDN8_fBbCvreZALMWT6DRosU1wE1Ws/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## tictac0987




----------



## nyelator




----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Hey man the image is not showing up just letting you know


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Hey man the image is not showing up just letting you know


 It was the image of Alexa holding the photo of her self that you posted already.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> It was the image of Alexa holding the photo of her self that you posted already.


LOL it is in the doc BTW now


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> LOL it is in the doc BTW now


Cool


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Cool


Dam right.


----------



## BEE

tictac0987 said:


>


* DAMN *


----------



## GetDown

Alexa in the back :trips5


----------



## nyelator

GetDown said:


> Alexa in the back :trips5


Adding screen shots to the doc


----------



## nyelator

http://i.imgur.com/yyabKaF.gif lol I wish 
here is a lot of pictures of blue haired Bliss and three bastards called her ugly (bastards) oh yeah did I mention their bastards.
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=167816141


----------



## nyelator

Hey guys I am shutting the doc down for a limited amount of time it will be back up better and more fap accessible than ever any suggestions to make it better?all the other ones will remain up this one is just too big (that's what she said.) and I need to make it more organized so their will be this one with all of th stuff one for Ring attire one for normal cloth's and one for GIFS and maybe I will lump this in with in ring but fairy Bliss as well and


----------



## nyelator

You are welcome
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3...phy-and-shawn-bennett-backstage-segment_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3hqw0g_alexa-bliss-blake-and-murphy-backstage-segment_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2rujpg_alexa-bliss-backstage-segment_webcam
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2oi4rx_carmella-alexa-bliss-backstage-segment_webcam
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2z7c11_devin-taylor-interviews-alexa-bliss-blake-and-murphy_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3evtpt_alexa-bliss-backstage-segment_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x32eap6_alexa-bliss-interrupts-the-vaudevillains_fun
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3...liss-blake-and-murphy-backstage-segment_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3...ilton-and-alexa-bliss-backstage-segment_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4...liss-blake-and-murphy-backstage-segment_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3no162_alex-reyes-interviews-alexa-bliss-blake-and-murphy_sport


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


That smile is amazing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

cute as fuck wens3


----------



## nyelator

nyelator said:


> Hey guys I am shutting the doc down for a limited amount of time it will be back up better and more fap accessible than ever any suggestions to make it better?all the other ones will remain up this one is just too big (that's what she said.) and I need to make it more organized so their will be this one with all of th stuff one for Ring attire one for normal cloth's and one for GIFS and maybe I will lump this in with in ring but fairy Bliss as well and


Saw some people requesting access right now it is under repairs


----------



## nyelator

Hard to fap to but it is something got nervous no Twitter or Instagram for three days their thought she had gone off the grid

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMeCg9JAGM3/?taken-by=alexa_bliss_wwe_ won't let me post it so here is the link.


----------



## KC Armstrong

The GOAT ring gear is back. She needs to wear this in Glasgow for the title match.


----------



## Michael Myers

KC Armstrong said:


> The GOAT ring gear is back. She needs to wear this in Glasgow for the title match.


Was that taken in Manchester?

I was there and she looked great as per. Thought the match was decent, but i felt like the only person cheering for Alexa :lol:


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> The GOAT ring gear is back. She needs to wear this in Glasgow for the title match.


All of her heel ring gear is good let's run them down also they all have her ass hangng out so all of them are GOAT hell the only reason I like the new ones jsut a tad better is that thier is action in front and the back rather where in NXT ones where more just ass.
The Red when she first turned Heel
the Pink 
The Iron man
The Freddy 
The Green,black,and Pink
a couple of latexa Red and Black ones
Harley Quinn


----------



## nyelator

Wait Alexa got a tron it is no longer her name


----------



## Michael Myers

nyelator said:


> Wait Alexa got a tron it is no longer her name


Yeah she did


----------



## dashing_man

Less talking more gifs guys :cry


----------



## nyelator

dashing_man said:


> Less talking more gifs guys :cry


Tomorrow my friend 
from talksport and yes I spelled that right
"To be honest, it’s because I’m a little bit of a big nerd. In NXT, I always had different themed gear. When I was with Blake and Murphy, we always had fun gear. We had Iron Man, Freddy Krueger, which I recently brought back. I was thinking I really wanted to do Harley Quinn,” Bliss said. “It was something I had been planning when I was in NXT and I never got to do it. So it was one of those things where I was like, ‘You know what, I’m going to do it.’ Murphy actually helped me with the entrance, with figuring out how to put the pieces together on the outfit to make it my own.”
Read more at http://talksport.com/wwe/weekend-ro...-alexa-bliss-161107216329#TUBOeLzCBJ3dGch5.99


----------



## nyelator

Well this will cause a wet dream(s) for myself and others


----------



## nyelator

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMg-jHUAPfJ/?taken-by=alexa_bliss_wwe_ same thing as up top only with the link


----------



## dashing_man

:sodone


----------



## nyelator

dashing_man said:


> :sodone


That one is so old but so good at the same time


----------



## dashing_man

nyelator said:


> That one is so old but so good at the same time




Murphy you fucking lucky guy


----------



## nyelator

dashing_man said:


> Murphy you fucking lucky guy


Hey that google doc should be back up soon than you can wank your self dry (self tested)


----------



## dashing_man

nyelator said:


> Hey that google doc should be back up soon than you can wank your self dry (self tested)




Post no. ?


----------



## nyelator

dashing_man said:


> Post no. ?


Here soon my friend 
Hey guys I am shutting the doc down for a limited amount of time it will be back up better and more fap accessible than ever any suggestions to make it better?all the other ones will remain up this one is just too big (that's what she said.) and I need to make it more organized so their will be this one with all of the stuff one for Ring attire one for normal cloth's and one for GIFS and maybe I will lump this in with in ring but fairy Bliss as well and


----------



## nyelator

Hope she wins tonight and if she does get ready for Gif city


----------



## nyelator




----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


HA I win


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> HA I win


 I .


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## nyelator

Robbed so will she get a new shot?


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm blissed off with the outcome of the match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PRODIGY said:


> I'm blissed off with the outcome of the match.


*
I liked the throwback to Austin/Angle at Unforgiven 2001, but I hated that it had to be our girl on the receiving end :no:. Hopefully she wins the title next week to stay true to history :curry*


----------



## nyelator

PRODIGY said:


> I'm blissed off with the outcome of the match.


Me as well but no way this is the blowoff also Bliss has the best facial expressions right now


----------



## nyelator




----------



## Walking Deadman

She's so cute. I love girls like her, curvy, petite, athletic types.


----------



## nyelator

Nice DDT


----------



## nyelator

Ok so I promise the doc will be up by this weekend


----------



## Michael Myers

I think the logical thing is to put the belt on Alexa even if it is just to transition to Nikki so they can do Nikki vs Becky.

I am sure this will end with a gimmick match at TLC


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

Anyone else feel sorry for her when she almost cried on the ramp?I was happy because of the foot on the ropes but then that brought me down.


----------



## Arya Dark

nyelator said:


> Anyone else feel sorry for her when she almost cried on the ramp?I was happy because of the foot on the ropes but then that brought me down.


*Fantastic acting by her. She's such a phenomenal performer. She'll get her due.*


----------



## nyelator

AryaDark said:


> *Fantastic acting by her. She's such a phenomenal performer. She'll get her due.*


Oh yeah she is great in pretty much every aspect.


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

Know what who the hell wants me to unleash the power of GIFS onto this thread as like a preview of the Doc's return this Weekend


----------



## richyque




----------



## nyelator

richyque said:


>


Majestic


----------



## JC00

If you look at her left arm you can see she is still selling the arm from Smackdown


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

Look's like she is sticking with this pony/pigtail for now things same hair on every live and TV event for three weeks now


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> Look's like she is sticking with this pony/pigtail for now things same hair on every live and TV event for three weeks now


It's all good man she rocks the pigtails. It keeps her hair out of that gorgeous face too.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's all good man she rocks the pigtails. It keeps her hair out of that gorgeous face too.


Know what I am going to make a list of all her attires and hair


----------



## CJ

Just posted this in the Bex thread. Seems more applicable to this thread though :beckylol

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Dell @PaigeLover @NastyYaffa @NasJayz @PRODIGY @3ku1 @ EveryoneElse


----------



## Jersey

CJ said:


> Just posted this in the Bex thread. Seems more applicable to this thread though :beckylol
> @PaigeLover


 Thanks man lol


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Thanks man lol


Forgot about the back piercings


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Forgot about the back piercings


We allknow youre mesmerized by those cakes


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> We allknow youre mesmerized by those cakes


Yeah maybe wait what was looking at the ass


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Nice (and yes the doc is coming)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I never noticed the dermals on her back before


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


>


That smile drives me crazy.


----------



## nyelator

I had to push the doc back due to school and the fact I just found 2 years worth of photos of her so maybe in a week or two maybe less who knows


----------



## Lariat From Hell

KC Armstrong said:


>


Just fucking stunning.


----------



## nyelator

Diamond Taurus said:


> Just fucking stunning.


Tell me about it


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Saw that on Instagram but got lazy and decided not to post it


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Man that attire


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Man that attire


Yep one of my favorites.


----------



## Dell

CJ said:


> Just posted this in the Bex thread. Seems more applicable to this thread though :beckylol
> 
> @AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Dell @PaigeLover @NastyYaffa @NasJayz @PRODIGY @3ku1 @ EveryoneElse


Ty CJ. 

That's perked me right up.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798735171260416001


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798726458269138944


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Yep one of my favorites.


Well in fairness I say that about all of them


----------



## Jersey




----------



## HankHill_85

God, the things I would do to Alexa..............with her consent, of course.


----------



## JDP2016

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798726458269138944





JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798735171260416001


Alexa is thinking to herself "please get me away from these geeks". Be careful what you wish for. You could be on RAW eating a natural selection or a bank statement every other week.


----------



## nyelator

JDP2016 said:


> Alexa is thinking to herself "please get me away from these geeks". Be careful what you wish for. You could be on RAW eating a natural selection or a bank statement every other week.


Yeah true


----------



## MillionDollarProns

PaigeLover said:


>


God BLESS the camera man for getting this angle :mark:


----------



## nyelator

HankHill_85 said:


> God, the things I would do to Alexa..............with her consent, of course.


Dam it Murphy


----------



## emm_bee

She was super cute in her NXT face run (seems like a long time ago now). That "Glitter Glitz Sparkle Bliss" theme she had was a legit banger.


----------



## nyelator

emm_bee said:


> She was super cute in her NXT face run (seems like a long time ago now). That "Glitter Glitz Sparkle Bliss" theme she had was a legit banger.


Listen to 3:23 of it it sounds like well I don't even know


----------



## dashing_man

PaigeLover said:


>




Is her arm broken ?


----------



## dashing_man

HankHill_85 said:


> God, the things I would do to Alexa..............with her consent, of course.




Go at the back of the line unkout


----------



## nyelator

dashing_man said:


> Go at the back of the line unkout


Yeah and your behind me


----------



## Jersey




----------



## dashing_man

nyelator said:


> Yeah and your behind me




I'm already done with her :hunter


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Crap I am holding up the line


----------



## nyelator

dashing_man said:


> I'm already done with her :hunter


Crap I am holding up the line


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Crap I am holding up the line


She's trying to kill us.


----------



## DELETE

nyelator said:


> Yeah and your behind me


reread that


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> She's trying to kill us.


I swear the cameraman are transfixed on hers because she is the only on that you get these perfect angles constantly


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> reread that


Well that sounded better in my head


----------



## DELETE

nyelator said:


> Well that sounded better in my head


:heskeymania


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> :heskeymania


I am not sure how I fell about your signature is it sarcasm or is Alexa honestly better than Becky.I know for me she is


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## december_blue




----------



## nyelator

december_blue said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7oMBq1vkCM


----------



## Jersey




----------



## dashing_man

Alexa Bliss was so into the match. The thing I love the most about her is the story she tells from her matches. Very women we have right now who does that 

And she looked so pumped and serious for this match.


Sent from the White House


----------



## Dell

more ass pics pls


----------



## nyelator




----------



## december_blue




----------



## nyelator

december_blue said:


>


Hot....... as always


----------



## JC00

december_blue said:


>


Holy crap. What a babe.


----------



## dashing_man

Future ATG people 

She will leave behind Sasha and Bayley one day 

PS: why aren't there any bliss smilies dammit. And if they are, what's the code for them ??


Sent from the White House


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

she looked pretty good at Survivor Series she may be the only woman who didn't botch a move. I blame that DDT spot on Nia. 

Looking forward to more Alexa in big matches.

anyone else think that blue is her colour.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> she looked pretty good at Survivor Series she may be the only woman who didn't botch a move. I blame that DDT spot on Nia.
> 
> Looking forward to more Alexa in big matches.
> 
> anyone else think that blue is her colour.


Well as a brand but as hair goes Blue is good but Red is better


----------



## White Glove Test

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800522183764127745
:banderas2


----------



## nyelator

Ramsay Bolton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800522183764127745
> :banderas2


If you go down a few tweets you will see some stupid idiots put that team Raw was hotter than SD


----------



## HankHill_85

Ramsay Bolton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800522183764127745
> :banderas2


----------



## nyelator

HankHill_85 said:


>


Same


----------



## Jersey




----------



## DELETE

nyelator said:


> I am not sure how I fell about your signature is it sarcasm or is Alexa honestly better than Becky.I know for me she is


of course its not sarcasm. Alexa is one of my favorites of all time And i think becky is one of the most overated rn so no its not sarcasm.


----------



## OptionZero

Alexa has been cutting better promos since the brand split than any other female in wwe. That plus her in ring character work has been brilliant


----------



## Dell




----------



## WWPNJB

Seriously is there anyone hotter and better on the mic then Alexa right now....methinks NOT!


----------



## Banez

never enough Alexa for anyone's life


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> of course its not sarcasm. Alexa is one of my favorites of all time And i think becky is one of the most overated rn so no its not sarcasm.


Ok cool and I agree


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Crasp

I enjoyed her wrecking Otunga on Smackdown tuesday.


----------



## nyelator

Hot Hot Hot


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

she really is perfect


----------



## nyelator

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> she really is perfect


Very true


----------



## Banez

She should have that Harley Quinn look when she wins the title first time.


----------



## dashing_man

Banez said:


> She should have that Harley Quinn look when she wins the title first time.




Better

She should win via baseball bat to the head :banderas

Someone will be proud behind the curtain :hunter 


Sent from The White House


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Needed these


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BEE

She can be champion for a year for all I care. The 5 feet of fury era!


----------



## nyelator

BEE said:


> She can be champion for a year for all I care. The 5 feet of fury era!


Waist or shoulder?


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Those gifs are perfect


H ere listen the this while going through the thread https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBOZQGa5nbQ


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> @Trublez


Their is no bigger turn on then wrist tape


----------



## nyelator

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Bliss could probably pull any straight guy in the world, so i'm wondering what does she see in Murphy? At least with Lana and Rusev we know that Rusev is a very charismatic, charming and funny guy, so that makes sense, but from what i've seen, Murphy has no personality whatsoever and is a fairly average looking guy, so this one makes no sense at all, unless it's the accent that does it?
> 
> Oh well, good for him.


Nice hair


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Zacks like damn maybe NXT wasen't a demotion after all .


I don't think at the time it was as a Ryder mark I saw it as a blessing at the time


----------



## nyelator

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723681893984530433This is great :lol
> 
> Also some gifs:


Your hot as fuck- guy 
Shut up -Alexa Bliss


----------



## DELETE

nyelator said:


> Your hot as fuck- guy
> Shut up -Alexa Bliss


thats what she actually said?


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> thats what she actually said?


The Twitter video


----------



## BEE

nyelator said:


> Waist or shoulder?


Shoulder definitely. Her 5 feet of fury sexiness would be overshadowed by the title's size if she wore it on her waist imo.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## nyelator

2 days and no gifs sadness


----------



## nyelator




----------



## Acezwicker

Just be aware that if Alexa wins the championship at TLC, she would be keeping the belt warm for Nikki at Wrestlemania. With the way they are doing it, it comes off like they are trying to get Becky out of the way to avoid any Backlash around mania time.


----------



## MERPER

Acezwicker said:


> Just be aware that if Alexa wins the championship at TLC, she would be keeping the belt warm for Nikki at Wrestlemania. With the way they are doing it, it comes off like they are trying to get Becky out of the way to avoid any Backlash around mania time.


Probably correct. Nikki is definitely going to get 1 more title run before she's done. No way they're going to have her retire without ever holding a new women's championship since she only ever got the Divas belt.


----------



## Banez

if we're lucky we'll get plenty of Alexa wins gifs tomorrow :woo


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## nyelator

NastyYaffa said:


>


Enough to keep my at bay from going fully insane


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Yea, a woman with a little bit of tummy is always appreciated.

Shows that she is somewhat flawed like most women are, plus ever gf I've had I perhaps enjoyed playing with their tummy more than anything (no, I don't have some subdued desire to have kids).


----------



## starsfan24

From Smackdown a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tommy-V

IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!! ALEXA IS CHAMP! :WOO :YES :WOO :YES


----------



## nyelator

Tommy-V said:


> IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!! ALEXA IS CHAMP! :WOO :YES :WOO :YES[/QUOTE
> yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## december_blue




----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Congrats Bliss fans. But don't be surprised when she loses it too Nikki Cena in 20 seconds.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805608288817729536%5B%2Fcenter%5D
*THE QUEEN OF SMACKDOWN HAS FINALLY BEEN CROWNED :tucky*










































@Lumpy McRighteous @Tommy-V @Dell @Raven @RKO361
















*SHE'S DONE IT!!!!!!!!!! :woo :YES :woo :yay :woo :garrett2 :woo :fuckyeah :woo :yeahyeah :woo







:woo!!!!!! We've made it brothers :drose. Alexa has gone from being a directionless pixie fairy on NXT, to the greatest heel champion on Smackdown after 2 years! I'm so proud of her roud. *


----------



## 3ku1

YES!!! I created this thread lol, when she was just some chick on NXT


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Congrats Bliss fans. But don't be surprised when she loses it too Nikki Cena in 20 seconds.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Congrats Bliss fans. But don't be surprised when she loses it too Nikki Cena in 20 seconds.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


>


Wow Alexa keeping kayfabe alive!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*INSULT TO INJURY *


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Wow Alexa keeping kayfabe alive!!!!


Let's all admire that Stunner cell


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa has been the best womans heel on the main roster the past few months. So deserves a run. She may eventually drop it to Becky again, or Nikki. But hey she's come a long way. I did love her keeping kayfabe alive. And her change in character was pretty classic. She is the big Dog Now so to speak. So everyone is now chasing her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805608288817729536%5B%2Fcenter%5D
> *THE QUEEN OF SMACKDOWN HAS FINALLY BEEN CROWNED :tucky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lumpy McRighteous @Tommy-V @Dell @Raven @RKO361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHE'S DONE IT!!!!!!!!!! :woo :YES :woo :yay :woo :garrett2 :woo :fuckyeah :woo :yeahyeah :woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woo!!!!!! We've made it brothers :drose. Alexa has gone from being a directionless pixie fairy on NXT, to the greatest heel champion on Smackdown after 2 years! I'm so proud of her roud. *













After getting interested in her because of her adorable yet lovely appearance, then becoming further invested in her after seeing her show a surprising amount of promise and then becoming a full-blown fan after seeing her continue to improve and show that she can work as either a face or a heel, the sheer level of vindication I felt once she finally scored gold was indescribable. And that's especially bolstered by the fact that she's not a Horsewoman, even though I love Becky and enjoy the work of Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte.​


----------



## starsfan24

They showed me on replay cheering after a Becky Lynch move. I'm upset. NEW CHAMP.


----------



## nyelator

God Becky marks are cancer


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Today, we have been truly Blissed.


----------



## NasJayz

YES she did it.  CONGRATS Alexa Bliss.


----------



## PRODIGY

Yes sir! The Queen is on top! :frankdance2


----------



## Flair Shot

I remember getting interested in her even before she made her NXT debut. I saw photos from Live Events at the time of that tiny blonde getting rave reviews from those who already saw her in action, then she finally debuted and she did not disappoint. Fast forward a bit and then came the Heel turn and she really started to come in her own, most noticably her mic work stood out from the rest, her mannirisms everything just clicked. From then on the Alexa train started rolling. Debuting on the main roster started a fast track that i honestly was not expecting. And has his since not stopped to slow down one bit.

To see her win her first championship last night after seeing how she has grown so much the past few years was such a feel good moment for me. I couldn't be happier for her.


----------



## MShea

nyelator said:


> God Becky marks are cancer


Which is dumb as they are both close friends and they travel together.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## nyelator

MShea said:


> Which is dumb as they are both close friends and they travel together.



Yeah they do realize Becky was kiiling the belt right


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Still can't get over the Talking Smack segment. She's the cutest thing ever. I love her as a heel, but at the same time I wish we got to see that smile more often.


----------



## AJ Leegion

Waiting for her to do this on SmackDown










With the Womens Championship


----------



## december_blue




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806001249841598464


----------



## starsfan24

Reptar the GOAT. I didn't think she could be more amazing but she continues to surprise me.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## starsfan24

Was wondering if she was going to get side plates. Unfortunate.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

december_blue said:


>


*Did Alexa REALLY get both belts immediately while Becky walked around with a replica for 3 months? If so, :lmao*


----------



## Dell

Yasss Alexa won! It was absolutely DELIGHTFUL watching Becky get power bombed through that table. Alexa the sexy little spitfire queen destroyed her Irish ass!



Legit BOSS said:


> *Did Alexa REALLY get both belts immediately while Becky walked around with a replica for 3 months? If so, :lmao*


What's the deal with the 2 belts?


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Was wondering if she was going to get side plates. Unfortunate.


Might have to do with her not having any kind of logo.


----------



## Crasp

Well, you can't say that belt doesn't look great over her shoulder.


----------



## JC00

Dell said:


> What's the deal with the 2 belts?



The one that is signed by her is being auctioned off

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1505098


----------



## JC00

dbl pst


----------



## AJ Leegion

KC Armstrong said:


>


Haven't seen this many adorable faces pulled during a promo since AJ Lee.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

PaigeLover said:


>


Almost enough to make me stop liking Bliss...


----------



## dashing_man

Rated R Maryse said:


> Almost enough to make me stop liking Bliss...




:tripsscust

HHH is GOAT, Legend and the guy behind the talent in WWE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey

Rated R Maryse said:


> Almost enough to make me stop liking Bliss...


Your sig is almost enough to get me to start liking eva.


----------



## Dell

JC00 said:


> The one that is signed by her is being auctioned off
> 
> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1505098


Nice, thanks for that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Can't get enough of this woman. Her promo work is legit awesome plus she wears Reptar t-shirts



PaigeLover said:


>


She may just be perfect.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NatureGuy

although i was wanting a longer becky title run i do enjoy alexa's heel work


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dell

Loved her SD celebration pyro, reminded me of Jeff Hardy's celebration in 09.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807412568851673088


----------



## The RainMaker

Dell said:


> Loved her SD celebration pyro, reminded me of Jeff Hardy's celebration in 09.


KO hit the exact same turnbuckle and had the exact same pyro with the exact same camera shot. lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I think I would watch anything that involves Alexa.


----------



## The Bliss Blower

I think I would chain her up and make her my sex slave.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*If only Lita didn't get fired for being a bad commentator, we could've seen more lovable moments between her and BLISS STRATUS :sasha3*


----------



## wwetna1

I agree. I swear you would think Lita was on crack or had ADHD with the way she commentated


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Café de René

Still no custom items on her belt ?

:rude


----------



## JC00

Can the WWE give her a damn logo so she can get side-plates. I don't know whether it means she isn't holding it that long to merit side-plates or if it's just the fact she has no logo or merchandise to make side plates.


----------



## NatureGuy

shes really starting to grow on me


----------



## starsfan24

The no logo thing is kind of BS. No merch of any kind for that matter.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Café de René

That shouldn't be too hard to get her a Harley Quinn inspired logo and a shirt with a pun on the word Bliss ?

It's weird how they are all over the place at making merch, imagery and stuff for the likes of Nia Jax or Carmella, yet they have nothing for Alexa who created a very identifiable character and has tons of fanarts.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## AJ Leegion

My reaction every time I see Alexa get angry.

@ 00:56 - 01:05


----------



## december_blue




----------



## JC00

When you see someone say it's too early for Alexa to have the title even though they had absolutely no problem with Paige getting the title her first night on the main roster or Charlotte getting it a month after being on the main roster.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> When you see someone say it's too early for Alexa to have the title even though they had absolutely no problem with Paige getting the title her first night on the main roster or Charlotte getting it a month after being on the main roster.


Fuck paige first title shot lol, your sig is what's poppin.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Alexa Bliss will never wear a Reptar shirt while going shopping for Star Wars toys with me for Christmas WHY EVEN LIVE


----------



## KC Armstrong

Merry Blissmas!


----------



## JC00

She's killing it with the t-shirts. A Futurama shirt and a Star Wars shirt in the same day


----------



## Jersey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BN8QhpsgJh4/


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Her Talking Smack segment is fantastic. That little "hello" at the beginning. :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Poor, innocent little Alexa is just as good as bitchy Alexa. Nicely done.

Also, looking amazing as usual.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Her Talking Smack segment is fantastic. That little "hello" at the beginning. :mark:




Not according to most of the resident Charlotte, Sasha and Becky marks. Apparently to them it was awful. 

Alexa was clearly doing an "I was injured" act, trying to play coy and play up her "injury" and garner sympathy and trying to sell Bryan on it. She isn't gonna cut a promo like she did earlier in the night which was great and was just straight up ultra bitchy heel. Her Talking Smack segment was manipulative bitch heel. 

Stupid Idiots need to learn context.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Not according to most of the resident Charlotte, Sasha and Becky marks. Apparently to them it was awful.
> 
> Alexa was clearly doing an "I was injured" act, trying to play coy and play up her "injury" and garner sympathy and trying to sell Bryan on it. She isn't gonna cut a promo like she did earlier in the night which was great and was just straight up ultra bitchy heel. Her Talking Smack segment was manipulative bitch heel.
> 
> Stupid Idiots need to learn context.


What'd they say was wrong with it? I'm intrigued now. They say she should've cut the same promo as earlier? I thought it was great.


----------



## HankHill_85

Alexa likes Futurama?

That's it, I'm going ring shopping......


----------



## KC Armstrong

HankHill_85 said:


> Alexa likes Futurama?
> 
> That's it, I'm going ring shopping......



Don't buy the same one that Murphy got her, though. That would be awkward.





















... looks like the champ is finally getting some merch. It's about damn time.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> What'd they say was wrong with it? I'm intrigued now. They say she should've cut the same promo as earlier? I thought it was great.


Apparently Alexa was awful, that's the only reason I've seeen. Which I mean ya it wasn't one of her best segments but it was never intended to be. We saw her best stuff during Smackdown, this segment was for her to play up her "injury" in a coy way.. Which is why I think the segment went completely over people's heads that thought it wasn't good. Think they were expecting her to have another "better than you, mega bitch" heel Alexa segment but she wasn't gonna do that because she was trying to play up the "injury" 

I just guess at this point Alexa has set such a high bar for herself if it isn't her best ever promo, it's awful.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>



I want her side plate to be that drawing on the wall.


----------



## Brollins

Idk who is the owner of this avatar but this is just great.


----------



## JC00




----------



## scarface12

Alexa's entrance music is awesome. One of the best themes WWE has done in recent memory.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Apparently Alexa was awful, that's the only reason I've seeen. Which I mean ya it wasn't one of her best segments but it was never intended to be. We saw her best stuff during Smackdown, this segment was for her to play up her "injury" in a coy way.. Which is why I think the segment went completely over people's heads that thought it wasn't good. Think they were expecting her to have another "better than you, mega bitch" heel Alexa segment but she wasn't gonna do that because she was trying to play up the "injury"
> 
> I just guess at this point Alexa has set such a high bar for herself if it isn't her best ever promo, it's awful.



Apparently some people are really fucking stupid. She did a perfect job playing the innocent victim here, which is exactly what she was supposed to do. For me it was right up there with all her great bitchy promos. I guess it shouldn't be surprising that there are quite a few morons among the millions of wrestling fans, but sometimes the level of stupidity is still shocking to me.


----------



## NasJayz

She likes futurama and star wars I'm even in more love with her.


----------



## starsfan24

Finally getting some merch. And I agree, that face on the wall would be a badass sideplate.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Apparently Alexa was awful, that's the only reason I've seeen. Which I mean ya it wasn't one of her best segments but it was never intended to be. We saw her best stuff during Smackdown, this segment was for her to play up her "injury" in a coy way.. Which is why I think the segment went completely over people's heads that thought it wasn't good. Think they were expecting her to have another "better than you, mega bitch" heel Alexa segment but she wasn't gonna do that because she was trying to play up the "injury"
> 
> I just guess at this point Alexa has set such a high bar for herself if it isn't her best ever promo, it's awful.


It was a different side, but I got it right away. I loved it.


----------



## Banez

i really enjoy this blissfull thread around blissmas, such a feelgood vibes from Alexa holding the belt :woo


----------



## Dell

PaigeLover said:


>


The belt looks so perfect on her. Hope she keeps it for a long ass time.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

Her and AJ Styles' figures are the only ones that are out of stock on ringside collectibles site.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## DELETE

PaigeLover said:


>


I was more focused on naomis ass in that second pic


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809520261452222465


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NatureGuy

shes awesome on the mic


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## AJ Leegion

because she finally has a shirt.










because I would feel weird as a guy wearing something that says Little Miss Bliss.


----------



## krtgolfing

N7 Spectre said:


> because she finally has a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I would feel weird as a guy wearing something that says Little Miss Bliss.


----------



## starsfan24

N7 Spectre said:


> because she finally has a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I would feel weird as a guy wearing something that says Little Miss Bliss.


Thought the same thing. Haha


----------



## JC00

Yaa... I may get 1 or 2 to show my support for Alexa and give them to my nieces as a gift but I wouldn't be comfortable wearing it as it is. Maybe if it was just the face and hands but the text and the cupcake on the back, ya not sure this shirt is for me.


----------



## nyelator

so she has a white ink tattoo and 11 piercings.... wow


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Absolutely adore Alexa. Besides having a small crush on her, she's super talented on the mic, has the most expressive facial expressions and just gets her character. She's gonna go very far


----------



## JC00

IMO the most beautiful person in wrestling today.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

nyelator said:


> so she has a white ink tattoo and 11 piercings.... wow


Wonder what that tattoo says and where it is


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Amazon still doesn't have Alexa Bliss figures in, how am I going to live my dream of having The Million Dollar Man with Alexa Bliss valet at this rate?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MillionDollarProns said:


> Amazon still doesn't have Alexa Bliss figures in, how am I going to live my dream of having The Million Dollar Man with Alexa Bliss valet at this rate?


Ringside collectibles carry them but they are all sold out and wont be back in till mid january.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss is absolutely beautiful


----------



## starsfan24

Murphy is one lucky dude.


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> Wonder what that tattoo says and where it is


Me as well


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS


----------



## Café de René

Café de René said:


> That shouldn't be too hard to get her a Harley Quinn inspired logo and a shirt with a pun on the word Bliss ?
> 
> It's weird how they are all over the place at making merch, imagery and stuff for the likes of Nia Jax or Carmella, yet they have nothing for Alexa who created a very identifiable character and has tons of fanarts.


Good news is, WWE shop seems to read my posts.

Bad news is, I'm not sure about wearing a shirt that says "Little Miss Bliss" as a grown man. Also wtf is that cupcake logo on the back ?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Café de René said:


> Good news is, WWE shop seems to read my posts.
> 
> Bad news is, I'm not sure about wearing a shirt that says "Little Miss Bliss" as a grown man. Also wtf is that cupcake logo on the back ?


Everyone needs to "real man up" and just buy and wear the shirt. Y'all probably rock New Day unicorns and rainbows shirts why not the Alexa shirt.

That cupcake logo is both strange and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Café de René

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Y'all probably rock New Day unicorns and rainbows shirts


:henry3 

Although, to be fair, I kinda like the main design of the shirt, it's the text and the back that ruins it. It would make me feel like I'm buying something marketed for little girls. (which is probably the case)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Café de René said:


> :henry3
> 
> Although, to be fair, I kinda like the main design of the shirt, it's the text and the back that ruins it. It would make me feel like I'm buying something marketed for little girls. (which is probably the case)


I mean it's okay to show support for the people you like. It's 2016 if it isn't okay to wear a shirt with a pink cupcake on it despite the fact that I'm a 31 year old male, I don't want to live in this world anymore.

I saw a dude wearing a shirt that said darkside of the meow and it was darkside of the moon with a cat. I think the notion of something not being manly is quite ridiculous.

Real men wear whatever the hell they want and they don't apologize for it. That's my opinion on it at least.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I mean it's okay to show support for the people you like. It's 2016 if it isn't okay to wear a shirt with a pink cupcake on it despite the fact that I'm a 31 year old male, I don't want to live in this world anymore.
> 
> I saw a dude wearing a shirt that said darkside of the meow and it was darkside of the moon with a cat. I think the notion of something not being manly is quite ridiculous.
> 
> Real men wear whatever the hell they want and they don't apologize for it. That's my opinion on it at least.


We are grown men wearing wrestling shirts it does not get much lower than that in the eyes of society


----------



## Café de René

nyelator said:


> We are grown man wearing wrestling shirts it does not get much lower than that in the eyes of society


Well, you may have a point there.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> We are grown man wearing wrestling shirts it does not get much lower than that in the eyes of society


May as well own it.


----------



## starsfan24

nyelator said:


> We are grown man wearing wrestling shirts it does not get much lower than that in the eyes of society


Well if we're already at the bottom we can't get much lower.


----------



## nyelator

Café de René said:


> Well, you may have a point there.





starsfan24 said:


> Well if we're already at the bottom we can't get much lower.





MonkasaurusRex said:


> May as well own it.


Trust me I have some of the dumbest shirts ever and I wear them...... I get some look (The Bliss one is on it's way to my house the last one I got was the Carmella one)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I just ordered my Bliss shirt as well


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

I bought one. Not gonna wear it outside, just got it to help support my favourite


----------



## starsfan24

I love this quote at 2:37. "Woah woah woah woah.....calm down. It's called personal space." I love it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I know its only been up for a few days but does anyone know how well Alexa's shirt is selling? I know her figurine got sold out so thats good


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I love this quote at 2:37. "Woah woah woah woah.....calm down. It's called personal space." I love it.



She was great through that whole segment. Loved how she told the crowd after Shane booked that match "Don't applaud that" and then then after the match when she was backing up the ramp she did a little shocked look when she realized she wasn't selling her "injury". 


But apparently she isn't on Charlotte's level on the mic :austin3 . Which if anyone saw that Raw Talk segment with Charlotte last night saw someone that is clearly not on Alexa's level. Also they don't realize that Alexa's facial expressions/reactions are part of the whole "promo skills" package and she absolutely puts every other woman wrestler in the history of the WWE to shame with her facial expressions/reactions. Hell she puts most of the men to shame too..


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JC00 said:


> She was great through that whole segment. Loved how she told the crowd after Shane booked that match "Don't applaud that" and then then after the match when she was backing up the ramp she did a little shocked look when she realized she wasn't selling her "injury".
> 
> 
> But apparently she isn't on Charlotte's level on the mic :austin3 . Which if anyone saw that Raw Talk segment with Charlotte last night saw someone that is clearly not on Alexa's level. Also they don't realize that Alexa's facial expressions/reactions are part of the whole "promo skills" package and she absolutely puts every other woman wrestler in the history of the WWE to shame with her facial expressions/reactions. Hell she puts most of the men to shame too..


Alexa is certainly something special as a complete performer.


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## december_blue




----------



## starsfan24

"Ready for Smackdown Live !!! ? #LittleMissBliss #blissdoff #sdlive #wwe "


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## marshal99

Lenny Leonard said:


> Absolutely adore Alexa. Besides having a small crush on her, she's super talented on the mic, has the most expressive facial expressions and just gets her character. She's gonna go very far


should check her Q & A she does with nia jax on youtube when she was in nxt , her facial expressions is hilarious when she does her Q & A and someone ask a stupid question.


----------



## starsfan24

She has a couple of Q & A's with Nia too. Both of them are pretty great.


----------



## marshal99

They are great bffs on nxt and had great chemistry doing those Q & A. Bliss throwing shades on nia was and likewise was hilarious.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811390309758365697
:mark:


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Banez

edit: nvm, it was posted already few posts ago :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

Ugh, I smell another title change coming next Tuesday.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> Ugh, I smell another title change coming next Tuesday.


Nah i dont think so, it's too early for one and this isnt raw, thank god


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Poor Alexa, getting tricked liked that, dont worry, you'll beat her next week


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> Nah i dont think so, it's too early for one and this isnt raw, thank god


The way they set up this show next week, with 3 title matches, almost promoted it like a PPV, I'm 98% sure that one title will change hands. It's not gonna be the tag titles, it sure as hell won't be the WWE title, so the women's title is the only one left. I hope I'm wrong about this, but I expect her to drop the belt next week.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> The way they set up this show next week, with 3 title matches, almost promoted it like a PPV, I'm 98% sure that one title will change hands. It's not gonna be the tag titles, it sure as hell won't be the WWE title, so the women's title is the only one left. I hope I'm wrong about this, but I expect her to drop the belt next week.


Considering what happened this week, i think Alexa will pull shenanigans on becky to keep it. Alexa should hold the belt till mania and drop it to becky then

i hope that with mickie james coming back, alexa doesnt get pushed to the backburner


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Plus i think with what happened, ambrose will win the title from miz


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i know its just a fan edit but damn would alexa rock the white and gold, hope she gets a mania match to probably use it


----------



## JC00

I really have no clue what booking they are gonna go with. Could see them giving the title back to Becky because hot potatoing a title is how they continue a feud in the women's division. But last night kind of makes no sense because why give Becky the win the week before in a non-title match and take some off the excitement of her winning the title back. Because that's what it kind of does, people go into it thinking because Becky won last week, she'll win again. Could have had Alexa beat some local jobber and have Alexa beat her up after the match and have Becky make the save and run Alexa off. 

But I think having Alexa drop the title this soon is dumb and I don't say that as an Alexa fan. I say that as someone who hates how Charlotte/Sasha hot potatoed the belt for 4 months to keep the feud going when you can easily keep a feud going without the title changing hands every 3 weeks. Hell, they already have proven it with this feud. Alexa became the #1 contender in September and their 2nd title match didn't happen until December.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> I really have no clue what booking they are gonna go with. Could see them giving the title back to Becky because hot potatoing a title is how they continue a feud in the women's division. But last night kind of makes no sense because why give Becky the win the week before in a non-title match and take some off the excitement of her winning the title back. Because that's what it kind of does, people go into it thinking because Becky won last week, she'll win again. Could have had Alexa beat some local jobber and have Alexa beat her up after the match and have Becky make the save and run Alexa off.
> 
> But I think having Alexa drop the title this soon is dumb and I don't say that as an Alexa fan. I say that as someone who hates how Charlotte/Sasha hot potatoed the belt for 4 months to keep the feud going when you can easily keep a feud going without the title changing hands every 3 weeks. Hell, they already have proven it with this feud. Alexa became the #1 contender in September and their 2nd title match didn't happen until December.


I just saw natties talking smack promo about being the only desering champion and i was think she attacks both next week


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> I just saw natties talking smack promo about being the only desering champion and i was think she attacks both next week


I have actually been thinking maybe Mickie makes her return and causes Becky to lose. But obviously that's only based on the report that she signed a deal and was going to be joining Smackdown.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Well even if she does lose, Bliss is too talented to not be a big feature in the division. Shes only 25 and she'll have many more years to come. Whenever she turns face, she'll be massive i guarantee it

Plus, unlike sasha, Alexa has one successful title defense. Sure she lost the match but still retained


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

How can such a little lady have such a big booty


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Lenny Leonard said:


> How can such a little lady have such a big booty


a gift from god.

I don't know what people are worried about next for wheter she wins or loses is really irrelevant because she has proven over the last few months that she is on a level that most of the other women just aren't in terms of promo and character and that will keep her relevant with or without the title not to mention that presently she is the only credible heel in the SDL women's division. If she loses it's cool because she's young and she is only going to get better. 

My Take on it is that she will keep the belt clean or not which really is irrelevant seeing as she is a heel. She;ll either continue to work with Becky or she'll end up working with Mickie if rumours are to be believed. Either way she isn't remotely near her ceiling, we are really only getting a small taste of it right now. Her real money is a babyface.


----------



## starsfan24

If I had to guess I'd say she keeps it. I hope she does at least. I don't like the hot potato title like on Raw. I want her to have a good strong reign.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

If only I could be resurrected as a pair of Alexa Bliss ring shorts :homer

I hope Bliss holds for quite some time, as a counterpoint to _the other show_ where the title changes hands every week.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Her scowls are terrifying and arousing


----------



## 3ku1

That title looks sexy as hell around her waist . In three months she's gone from a directionless little pixie on NXT. Too arguably the hottest diva in WWE imo. I mean you have to argue she's the biggest complete package since Trish. Looks, Promo, Charisma, Personality, Solid Worker etc. I think her future is baby face though. I hope she holds the title for a while. I don't like this hot patotoe too. Like seeing long reigns.


----------



## reilly

I never really took notice of her but man have I missed out. She is actually stunningly beautiful and she is playing her character really really well.

She may just be my ideal woman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*ALEXA WITH THE GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT! I'm starting to think she reads the forum :side:*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I love how people in other threads say Smackdown's women are inferior and that bliss is no good, even though she has the best promo's and expressions of the whole women.. Smackdown women are alot better and you know why? Because they book everyone instead of 2 women, one of which is queen nepotism. Becky and Alexa have a great feud going and its because of great character work and promo's from both Alexa and Becky,and natural progression of the story, instead of HISTORY HISTORY WE ARE HISTORY MAKING. They didnt get a table match because of how historic it will be, they got it because becky happened to go through a table after a fight. I hope all the smackdown girls stay there and keep doing there own thing, so they dont wind up being sacrificed to the alter of charlotte


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> I love how people in other threads say Smackdown's women are inferior and that bliss is no good, even though she has the best promo's and expressions of the whole women.. Smackdown women are alot better and you know why? Because they book everyone instead of 2 women, one of which is queen nepotism. Becky and Alexa have a great feud going and its because of great character work and promo's from both Alexa and Becky,and natural progression of the story, instead of HISTORY HISTORY WE ARE HISTORY MAKING. *They didnt get a table match because of how historic it will be, they got it because becky happened to go through a table after a fight*. I hope all the smackdown girls stay there and keep doing there own thing, so they dont wind up being sacrificed to the alter of charlotte


Ya I just posted about this in another thread. I know some people just to say that tables match was a "just because" and "history" match but that wasn't the case at all. Alexa put her through the table and then challenged Becky to a tables match because it came off that Alexa challenged her to one because she thought it gave her a better chance at winning because she just put her through one. There was also zero mention of it being the first women's single's/title tables match. I tried to find other women's single's tables matches in WWE but all I could find was the Natalya/Beth Phoenix vs LayCool tag match


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Also in regards to good Alexa matches, her two matches with bayley in nxt, the triple threat with her, carmella, and nia, and the becky matches at glasgow and TLC


----------



## starsfan24

Her Tables match with Becky got some crap by some people, but I liked it. Mostly because I was there live and got to see her championship win live, which was awesome. The triple threat match with Nia and Carmella was great in NXT. Unfortunately didn't see her match from Glasgow.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Her Tables match with Becky got some crap by some people, but I liked it. Mostly because I was there live and got to see her championship win live, which was awesome. The triple threat match with Nia and Carmella was great in NXT. Unfortunately didn't see her match from Glasgow.


Table matches can't really have great wrestling, the goal is to put someone through a table, what do they expect? It was fun and used good ring psychology, if you cant escape your opponent, knock over the table, plus the ddt on the metal of the table and using the disarmer with the table legs were good spots. Since when did promo's and character work not count anymore. I guess hitting random highspot after highspot in every single match is what counts for good wrestling nowadays


----------



## Café de René

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811390309758365697
> :mark:





JC00 said:


>


These should all be smilies for the forum.

Also, Lexi studied the hell out of AJ Lee.


----------



## Sensei Utero

I am actually in love with her.


----------



## AJ Leegion

HQ version of these


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> I'm starting to think she reads the forum :side:[/B][/COLOR]


 If she did then you'll be her favorite member courtesy of your sig and avy being of her.


----------



## JC00

Becky marks being delusional in that 4 Horsewoman thread. Saying Becky has carried Alexa and their feud.

Stupid idiots.

They've only had two matches in three months and Alexa has been clearly superior in the promo department and in no way in either of those two matches did it come off like Alexa was being carried. Yes Becky is the superior wrestler but they act like Alexa is Eva Marie


----------



## starsfan24

Reading that thread alone has lowered my IQ. I didn't see their first match so I can't comment on that one in Glasgow. The tables match it's kind of difficult to carry someone seeing as it's centered around going through a damn table. And I thought Alexa held her own. Becky is clearly the better wrestler and she showed it by the match from last Tuesday on Smackdown. Becky is great, which is why I don't understand why that poster was getting into a hissy fit defending her. Alexa has easily been superior on the microphone. Both have complemented each other in my opinion and both have elevated each other's work.

It's not like they just threw Alexa in from off the streets and said here kid, have some matches and have Becky get you through them and carry you through this program. She knows what she's doing. Is she the best? No, but even during this feud I've seen her grow as a performer and a worker. Credit to Becky for that as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Café de René said:


> These should all be smilies for the forum.
> 
> Also, Lexi studied the hell out of AJ Lee.


 @Dell @swagger_ROCKS 

*As blasphemous as this sounds, I think Alexa can surpass AJ's character work. She can do it so well, even without the crazy gimmick.*


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

She can in time. AJ's character and mic work was done so well thou tbh, and carried some very big story lines an angles, so people always need to keep that in mind.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

starsfan24 said:


> Reading that thread alone has lowered my IQ. I didn't see their first match so I can't comment on that one in Glasgow. The tables match it's kind of difficult to carry someone seeing as it's centered around going through a damn table. And I thought Alexa held her own. Becky is clearly the better wrestler and she showed it by the match from last Tuesday on Smackdown. Becky is great, which is why I don't understand why that poster was getting into a hissy fit defending her. Alexa has easily been superior on the microphone. Both have complemented each other in my opinion and both have elevated each other's work.
> 
> It's not like they just threw Alexa in from off the streets and said here kid, have some matches and have Becky get you through them and carry you through this program. She knows what she's doing. Is she the best? No, but even during this feud I've seen her grow as a performer and a worker. Credit to Becky for that as well.


Man I don't know what that guy's deal is, but I know that he doesn't like me that's like the third thread where he got pretty damn defensive about Becky with me in particular. 

They have complimented each other a great deal and have put on some damn fine television together.

I don't think anyone expected Alexa to be at the level Becky is from a pure wrestling standpoint there is large experience gap between them not to mention Alexa being a heel and not of the cool heel variety, but she more than holds her own in there in her own style of wrestling.

Promo wise it's like watching Jeff Hardy trying to hang with Ric Flair it's just a massive disparity. Which means that even if Becky is carrying the wrestling Alexa is still carrying the promos. I'm pretty sure it evens out.


For what it's worth to everyone here in this thread,What I have gleaned from this forum is that this group of Alexa supporters seem to be the most rational and least defensive group of fans of any woman on here. We readily admit that Alexa is still learning and that she isn't as good as she will be nor is she in her optimal money making orientation. We as a group seem to know that this is only the appetizer when it comes to her potential. It's a true breath of fresh air as opposed to other groups who show a vested interest in the women of WWE. I admit I haven't followed all the love threads, but l know that of the ones I have seen and the groups of fans that regularly reply in the general/raw/sd forums this group is the best.


----------



## JC00

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Promo wise it's like watching Jeff Hardy trying to hang with Ric Flair it's just a massive disparity. Which means that even if Becky is carrying the wrestling Alexa is still carrying the promos. I'm pretty sure it evens out.


But apparently promos/talk segments don't matter in a feud in the WWE of all places :heyman6. Yep it's the wrestling that has made Alexa/Becky one of the best women feuds in the last few years, even though they've only had two matches and not the non-wrestling segments. 

I like how they throw out the "it's easy for a heel to cut a promo" line. OK ya so some might find it easier to cut a promo as a heel than a face but Alexa has been on a whole other level compared to the women over the last couple of years on the mic. Also if it is so easy for a heel to cut promos how come Charlotte continues to be mediocre at them.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JC00 said:


> But apparently promos/talk segments don't matter in a feud in the WWE of all places :heyman6. Yep it's the wrestling that has made Alexa/Becky one of the best women feuds in the last few years, even though they've only had two matches and not the non-wrestling segments.
> 
> I like how they throw out the "it's easy for a heel to cut a promo" line. OK ya so some might find it easier to cut a promo as a heel than a face but Alexa has been on a whole other level compared to the women over the last couple of years on the mic. Also if it is so easy for a heel to cut promos how come Charlotte continues to be medicore when doing them?


Yeah I mentioned that too in those threads, but people like that look at everything like it were going down in their local VFW Hall. I mean pretty much every major feud ever has relied on Promos and non wrestling aspects to draw interest and build to the matches.

I'm gonna compare Alexa to The Rock and I hope no one gets offended Rock fans or Alexa fans. There was not many feuds where The Rock was the superior in ring talent but he could hang believably with everyone always nailed his character and promo work and it sky rocketed him to the top of the mountain. Alexa is a lot like that especially at this stage in her development where she can already certainly hang with the "superior" talents even though she will still will improve her in ring work, but it's her promo skills and character work that will always separate her from the pack.

If heel promos are so easy how come there are only three people out there cutting true heel promos and only two of them are nailing it every time. Miz and Alexa have been revelations lately in the heel promo department. I truly believe while sometimes from a content perspective a heel promo may be easier to cut, the onus is on the heel moreso than the babyface in promos. A good babyface can sit back and throw some simple line back as long as the heel is doing their job by inciting the audience and casting shade on the face.

Most heels are trying to be funny and are failing miserably


----------



## JC00

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm gonna compare Alexa to The Rock and I hope no one gets offended Rock fans or Alexa fans. There was not many feuds where The Rock was the superior in ring talent but he could hang believably with everyone always nailed his character and promo work and it sky rocketed him to the top of the mountain. Alexa is a lot like that especially at this stage in her development where she can already certainly hang with the "superior" talents even though she will still will improve her in ring work, but it's her promo skills and character work that will always separate her from the pack.



Ya I get that comparison. In fact I think the best comparison for Alexa is The Rock, as far as how their careers started. Because they were both bright eyed smiling babyfaces, although Alexa wasn't getting "Die Alexa Die" chanted at her and then they made the heel turn and really took off with their characters and really stood out on the mic. 


And no 4HW lurkers we are not saying Alexa is The Rock. We are saying the start of their careers are very similair.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JC00 said:


> Ya I get that comparison. In fact I think the best comparison for Alexa is The Rock, as far as how their careers started. Because they were both bright eyed smiling babyfaces, although Alexa wasn't getting "Die Alexa Die" chanted at her and then they made the heel turn and really took off with their characters and really stood out on the mic.
> 
> 
> And no 4HW lurkers we are not saying Alexa is The Rock. We are saying the start of their careers are very similair.



thanx for looking out for the 4HW crowd.

eerily similar when you really think about it.


----------



## ElTerrible

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If heel promos are so easy how come there are only three people out there cutting true heel promos and only two of them are nailing it every time. Miz and Alexa have been revelations lately in the heel promo department. I truly believe while sometimes from a content perspective a heel promo may be easier to cut, the onus is on the heel moreso than the babyface in promos. A good babyface can sit back and throw some simple line back as long as the heel is doing their job by inciting the audience and casting shade on the face.
> 
> Most heels are trying to be funny and are failing miserably


Nah to be a long-term babyface, when you are supposed to be a babyface is the most difficult role in wrestling nowadays. WWE has about three that have shown it full-time in all phases of the game: Becky, Ambrose and Cena.

That being said Alexa´s whole body of promo work (including facial expressions) is top class. Far above regular heels. That´s what makes her special.

I don´t know why fans always try to drag the opponents down. It´s a team effort in the ring. If Becky or Alexa were working with Alicia Fox, they´d both look like crap, cause that woman cannot talk or wrestle. Doesn´t matter how good you are. 

Alexa and Becky get these long in-ring promos, cause they are both great in their role and they mesh well. Alex has earned the trust of management in record time, but if they had paired her with Natalya, she´d still be in trouble, cause she´d make Natalya fumble over her lines left, right and center, and suddenly finds herself getting cheered. 

They can carry this feud for the same time as Charlotte/Sasha without playing hot potato or endless gimmick matches, because they are both awesome.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ElTerrible said:


> Nah to be a long-term babyface, when you are supposed to be a babyface is the most difficult role in wrestling nowadays. WWE has about three that have shown it full-time in all phases of the game: Becky, Ambrose and Cena.
> 
> That being said Alexa´s whole body of promo work (including facial expressions) is top class. Far above regular heels. That´s what makes her special.
> 
> I don´t know why fans always try to drag the opponents down. It´s a team effort in the ring. If Becky or Alexa were working with Alicia Fox, they´d both look like crap, cause that woman cannot talk or wrestle. Doesn´t matter how good you are.
> 
> Alexa and Becky get these long in-ring promos, cause they are both great in their role and they mesh well. Alex has earned the trust of management in record time, but if they had paired her with Natalya, she´d still be in trouble, cause she´d make Natalya fumble over her lines left, right and center, and suddenly finds herself getting cheered.
> 
> They can carry this feud for the same time as Charlotte/Sasha without playing hot potato or endless gimmick matches, because they are both awesome.


I see your point about being a babyface. I just think that it isn't inherently difficult, more that the culture of the audience is making it difficult and the NWO/DX factor where heels are generally portrayed in a similar manner to the babyfaces and it muddies the waters for both alignments.

I'm not trying to cast any shade on Becky in any way because the thing she is best at is where Alexa is currently lacking and where Becky is currently lacking Alexa is excelling. They have certainly managed to stay fresh and entertaining without need to resort to stunt title changes and forced "history" and like you said that means that they are both performing well.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## crazylegs77

a natural beauty w/o makeup


----------



## starsfan24

Her holding the plaque. :mark: I honestly love her with or without makeup.

Also it definitely looks like she cut her hair and the red dye looks like it's gone. Prolly will be back by Tuesday I would guess.


----------



## Café de René

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> *As blasphemous as this sounds, I think Alexa can surpass AJ's character work. She can do it so well, even without the crazy gimmick.*


One thing I always thought AJ was excellent at, is how she maximized her character work even when thrown in random 30 seconds matchs or poorly booked feuds. If Alexa's booking ever reach that low and she keeps up with what she's doing right now, there's no doubt she will surpass her.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dell

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> *As blasphemous as this sounds, I think Alexa can surpass AJ's character work. She can do it so well, even without the crazy gimmick.*


I think so, if she's given more spotlight. 

Something about AJ though, compared to all the other women, she just felt like one of the 'main characters' to me.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812629114498580481


----------



## Banez

Erik. said:


>


:done


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## HiddenFlaw

:mj4 murphy is a geek

he better put a ring on her now before its too late :rollins


----------



## KC Armstrong

HiddenFlaw said:


> :mj4 murphy is a geek
> 
> he better put a ring on her now before its too late :rollins



:rude 

They've been engaged for a little while so it's only a matter of time.

Also, isn't it refreshing to see a girl go for a guy in WWE who is not gonna help her career since she's the bigger star? Just sayin.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think Murphy is s geek. He seems like a decent guy. Alexa Doesent seem the shallow type. Yeah I agree only matter of time begins they get engaged.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I don't think Murphy is s geek. He seems like a decent guy. Alexa Doesent seem the shallow type. Yeah I agree only matter of time begins they get engaged.




They already ARE engaged. Not sure how long it's been exactly, but this pic is from April and she was already wearing it then.


----------



## PRODIGY

Erik. said:


>


Da cakes bruh!


----------



## Jersey

PRODIGY said:


> Da cakes bruh!


Who's that chick in your sig? She gotta peach on her jesus Christ.


----------



## PRODIGY

PaigeLover said:


> Who's that chick in your sig? She gotta peach on her jesus Christ.


Sommer Ray


----------



## Jersey

PRODIGY said:


> Sommer Ray


She has a peach on her.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

That is one chill ass koala.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Merry Blissmas everyone


----------



## december_blue




----------



## KC Armstrong

^ That's just adorable.


----------



## starsfan24

Anyone see Murphy's snapchat from last night??


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Anyone see Murphy's snapchat from last night??


No what is it about?


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa was doing Murphy's hair and the caption was "She must be bored..." She didn't even notice he was snapping it. Pretty funny.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## december_blue




----------



## JC00




----------



## LizaG

JC00 said:


>


Goddamn I adore that woman >


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## starsfan24

Bruh. :trips8 :sodone


----------



## gsm1988

I don't really like her new shirt but I kind of wish she would always wrestle in it like she did on Smackdown.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Looks like I was right, unfortunately. She's actually gonna wrestle in a fucking t-shirt going forward. F*ck!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i hope its only temporary just to show off her new shirt. could she be embarrassed about her weight? cause shes crazy if she is


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> i hope its only temporary just to show off her new shirt. could she be embarrassed about her weight? cause shes crazy if she is


WTF are you talking about? Embarrassed about being hot as fuck?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> WTF are you talking about? Embarrassed about being hot as fuck?


No i mean embarrassed about showing her stomach or anything. Which if she is is crazy


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> No i mean embarrassed about showing her stomach or anything. Which if she is is crazy


Her stomach is hot as fuck, so my question remains the same.

We all know that's a ridiculous thought, anyway. I know it's all about selling the shirt, but I still don't like it. 

I wanted this gear to make a comeback, not a GD t-shirt.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Holy Jesus. I want to trade my hat for Alexa Bliss. Murphy, you lucky cunt.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Crasp

It'll do I guess. Should have just been the face and one skeleton glove fist.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Did they do this for one night only? Cause I'm still pretty sure by next week Becky's plates will be on that belt again.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Did they do this for one night only? Cause I'm still pretty sure by next week Becky's plates will be on that belt again.


Man I hope not.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Lenny Leonard

AND STILL CHAMP


----------



## starsfan24

Was anyone else legit scared and didn't know she was double jointed?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Was anyone else legit scared and didn't know she was double jointed?


Ya I thought she was injured, she sold it so well in her face, she looked legitimately freaked out 

Not gonna gross people out by embedding it here but here is screenshot of it.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0uryc9XgAAVCpN.jpg


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

That was some dope shiitake there tonight. Great sell job on her part.


----------



## somerandomfan

starsfan24 said:


> Was anyone else legit scared and didn't know she was double jointed?


Yep.

TFW when you see it without knowing she's double jointed: :hutz
That moment when it sinks in she's double jointed: :damn :creepytrips


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

A bit of a rant here but
Why is it that Becky marks are so dam stupid towards Alexa it is like Bliss is great (gets in a feud with Becky) she sucks and that mentally is ruining any good conversation about their feud so far.
Also so us Bliss only think with our dick according to this guy @DibiI 
Also why is it bad to like blondes now?I have had so many people tell me I don't respect talent when they see my avatar or my sig or whatever I swear someone will tell me that I am only thinking with my dick and then they go on to tell me to like Paige,Becky,Sasha,or Becky (none of which I would bang at all)


----------



## HiddenFlaw

damn alexa and her dislocated arm sell :banderas


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> A bit of a rant here but
> Why is it that Becky marks are so dam stupid towards Alexa it is like Bliss is great (gets in a feud with Becky) she sucks and that mentally is ruining any good conversation about their feud so far.
> Also so us Bliss only think with our dick according to this guy @DibiI
> Also why is it bad to like blondes now?I have had so many people tell me I don't respect talent when they see my avatar or my sig or whatever I swear someone will tell me that I am only thinking with my dick



Becky fans really need to start looking at Becky and stop blaming Alexa. They act like somehow Alexa is holding Becky back in these matches. Don't want to hear it when Sasha, Bayley and Asuka have put on good matches with Alexa. It's either Alexa and Becky aren't a good fit with each other or Becky has started to work a certain way. Honestly since the WM Triple Threat can they name me one really good match that Becky has had? No instead they will blame it on who she has wrestled against which the problem with that is they are saying Becky only works well with certain people. If Becky needs Charlotte or Sasha to put on a good match then that's a problem with Becky. If she is such a great wrestler than she should be able to put on a good match with Alexa. Which I don't think any of their matches have been bad so it's clearly Becky marks just shitting on Alexa because she's getting the championship push right now and Becky is back to "lovable loser"


----------



## starsfan24

Was tonight's match perfect? No. Is Alexa better than Becky in the ring? Probably not. But honestly, it's pissing me off that Becky marks are all over Alexa. And I'm honestly not just saying it because I'm an Alexa mark. Becky really hasn't had very memorable matches since being drafted to Smackdown. That's a fact. The title win was good, but other than that? I'm over all of the BS. That arm spot before the "dislocation" was sick, such a nasty spot.

Also what in the hell was that baseball slide tonight? I also enjoyed all of the pinning counters that everyone seemed to not like. Was it perfect?? No, but it showed both are desperate and want the title badly. At least to me.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I can't wait until the Lynch-Bliss civil war tears WF apart :mark:


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Becky really hasn't had very memorable matches since being drafted to Smackdown..



Outside of the WM Triple Threat has Becky had any memorable matches?


----------



## SovereignVA

It's possible for there to be a lack of chemistry between two people who are good in the ring.

Nobody's to blame really.


----------



## KC Armstrong

First of all, Alexa scared the shit out of me. I already saw her being out of action for months. Damn.

Secondly, I didn't hate the match at all so I don't even know WTF y'all are talking about. The fact that people on this forum are shitting on her is a great sign. It shows that she has officially made it. Seriously, can you guys name one single person who doesn't get massive amounts of hate once they're being pushed? On top of that, with Alexa there is the non-indy darling factor that obviously doesn't play well here or at Full Sail. A hot chick who hasn't "paid her dues" is the worst kind of enemy for these fans. I say fook em all. Keep bitching, morons.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

nyelator said:


> A bit of a rant here but
> Why is it that Becky marks are so dam stupid towards Alexa it is like Bliss is great (gets in a feud with Becky) she sucks and that mentally is ruining any good conversation about their feud so far.
> Also so us Bliss only think with our dick according to this guy @DibiI
> Also why is it bad to like blondes now?I have had so many people tell me I don't respect talent when they see my avatar or my sig or whatever I swear someone will tell me that I am only thinking with my dick and then they go on to tell me to like Paige,Becky,Sasha,or Becky (none of which I would bang at all)


I know i said it before but once again, does character work and promo's not count at all these days. I love how they discount that because Alexa is easily the best overall woman in that department


----------



## JC00

It's official, Becky marks have driven me to hate her.


What drove me over the edge? The fact that they are saying how Becky has carried Alex yet say everyone of their matches has been terrible. Do they fucking not know what carrying someone means? If the matches have been bad like they said then you can't friggen say Becky has carried Alexa. IDIOTS. 


How come Asuka, Bayley and Sasha continually worked good matches with Alexa but Becky hasn't (Well according to Becky marks because I think there matches have been fine)? 

I'll say it, it's because Becky is OVERRATED and isn't the standout wrestler of all the women in the WWE. Ya she's technically sound but she is clearly not the best worker, if she can only work good matches with Charlotte and Sasha, I mean because that's what her marks are saying, that she needs to go to Raw.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I'd love to see Alexa take on Natalya. I bet they could have a good match


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Also dat pop alexa got


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> It's official, Becky marks have driven me to hate her.
> 
> 
> What drove me over the edge? The fact that they are saying how Becky has carried Alex yet say everyone of their matches has been terrible. Do they fucking not know what carrying someone means? If the matches have been bad like they said then you can't friggen say Becky has carried Alexa. IDIOTS.
> 
> 
> How come Asuka, Bayley and Sasha continually worked good matches with Alexa but Becky hasn't (Well according to Becky marks because I think there matches have been fine)?
> 
> I'll say it, it's because Becky is OVERRATED and isn't the standout wrestler of all the women in the WWE. Ya she's technically sound but she is clearly not the best worker, if she can only work good matches with Charlotte and Sasha, I mean because that's what her marks are saying, that she needs to go to Raw.


No, but see Becky can't use all of her moves because Alexa is so green. See???



KC Armstrong said:


> First of all, Alexa scared the shit out of me. I already saw her being out of action for months. Damn.


Yeah me too. I was like "oh shit no." Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> First of all, Alexa scared the shit out of me. I already saw her being out of action for months. Damn.
> 
> Secondly, I didn't hate the match at all so I don't even know WTF y'all are talking about. The fact that people on this forum are shitting on her is a great sign. It shows that she has officially made it. Seriously, can you guys name one single person who doesn't get massive amounts of hate once they're being pushed? On top of that, with Alexa there is the non-indy darling factor that obviously doesn't play well here or at Full Sail. A hot chick who hasn't "paid her dues" is the worst kind of enemy for these fans. I say fook em all. Keep bitching, morons.


Yep that is it it is what is killing IMO Mella,Reigns,and even right now Randy this mentally that if you don't rot your prime away in a gym in front of ten people then you are not good enough


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

starsfan24 said:


> No, but see Becky can't use all of her moves because Alexa is so green. See???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too. I was like "oh shit no." Scared the shit out of me.


Becky's has been using the same six moves since she debuted on the main roster. That means that everyone is so green. Becky's just the best ever you know. I think her fanboys need to give it a rest really. She's a good wrestler, but boring as fuck in every other way. Also if these matches have been terrible and Becky is carrying them doesn't that actually say that Becky can't carry a match. I think they're just salty because becky is getting less over by the week as Alexa seems to outshine her in almost every way possible. 

That shit with her arm was frightening. She sold that like a champ.



nyelator said:


> Yep that is it it is what is killing IMO Mella,Reigns,and even right now Randy this mentally that if you don't rot your prime away in a gym in front of ten people then you are not good enough


I don't get the fascination with these somewhat bland indie darlings. It's scary. I read a thread and someone was suggesting that Smackdown essentially try and be an indie guy version of the NWO.


----------



## domotime2

i liked that match last night...a lot actually. Loved the way it was booked. I just wish Bliss won the belt with some sort of heel tactic...then she gets the win this way...and then let Lynch move on to something else and let Bliss get a win over someone like Naomi/Natalya to kill time (to make Bliss credible)..before we circle back to Lynch or Nikki


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Becky's has been using the same six moves since she debuted on the main roster. That means that everyone is so green. Becky's just the best ever you know. I think her fanboys need to give it a rest really. She's a good wrestler, but boring as fuck in every other way. Also if these matches have been terrible and Becky is carrying them doesn't that actually say that Becky can't carry a match. I think they're just salty because becky is getting less over by the week as Alexa seems to outshine her in almost every way possible.
> 
> That shit with her arm was frightening. She sold that like a champ.
> Yeah or they blame it for her being a face
> 
> 
> I don't get the fascination with these somewhat bland indie darlings. It's scary. I read a thread and someone was suggesting that Smackdown essentially try and be an indie guy version of the NWO.


First off NWO NOT Bullet Club for life
But not one other than AJ and if you count him Dean have the charisma that Hall,Nash,Hogan,Waltman,Perfect,and Savage had


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

domotime2 said:


> i liked that match last night...a lot actually. Loved the way it was booked. I just wish Bliss won the belt with some sort of heel tactic...then she gets the win this way...and then let Lynch move on to something else and let Bliss get a win over someone like Naomi/Natalya to kill time (to make Bliss credible)..before we circle back to Lynch or Nikki


In fairness She could have a feud with Mickie on the horizon. I don't see Mickie being heel and maybe she can quell the babyface cheers for Alexa. I just think that Alexa has some mileage still in this heel run and facing Mickie will make the most of it. It was clear on SD that people are starting to cheer Alexa.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Lol some stupid ass saying alexa doesnt sell beckys moves. I suppose her elbow popping out of place doesnt count huh?


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol some stupid ass saying alexa doesnt sell beckys moves. I suppose her elbow popping out of place doesnt count huh?


Tf?


----------



## starsfan24

The pop :mark:


----------



## domotime2

MonkasaurusRex said:


> In fairness She could have a feud with Mickie on the horizon. I don't see Mickie being heel and maybe she can quell the babyface cheers for Alexa. I just think that Alexa has some mileage still in this heel run and facing Mickie will make the most of it. It was clear on SD that people are starting to cheer Alexa.


yeah i have no problem with her doing a program with Mickie James... (although I think Mickie James is more needed on raw right now)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

domotime2 said:


> yeah i have no problem with her doing a program with Mickie James... (although I think Mickie James is more needed on raw right now)


I think Mickie could go to either show and be effective, I feel her experience is more of an asset to Smackdown with the newer talents that are there already. She could have a couple of interesting programs with Alexa and Carmella to help continue to establish them as heels. I'm not worried about her having historic moments I think they need to use her credibility effectively because at 37 she isn't going to be a focal point for the division on either show. It's not a knock on her ability or what she has in left in terms of mileage just that she comes with built in credibility within the WWE mythology.



Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol some stupid ass saying alexa doesnt sell beckys moves. I suppose her elbow popping out of place doesnt count huh?


Somebody said that Alexa wasn't selling Becky's offense? What the hell are they watching? I guess those fanboy goggles are truly blinding.


----------



## JC00

So the girl that had ice wrapped around her arm on Talking Smack an hour after she had a match with Becky is the one that doesn't sell?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Alexa gave us one of the best, and amazingly simple, injury sells I've seen in a long time. She's obviously putting effort in. This is going to be a BLISSful year


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Her selling has been impeccable for the entire feud. I obviously don't see the same things that her detractors do.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> The pop :mark:


How perfect can she get?


----------



## starsfan24

Did anyone realize on her tron about 6 seconds in to that video Alexa is covering her ears in her tron? :mark: I don't know why but that's amazing to me.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> How perfect can she get?


Dat wink at the end


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Murphy's snapchat


----------



## KC Armstrong

Did they get married already? I thought you were supposed to wait until you made it to Total Divas.

:duck


----------



## starsfan24

Murphy brininging the goods today.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i know this prob isnt the thread for it but i hope that annoying bitch rousey doesnt come to WWE. Steph right now: yes lets bring her in, let all of our talent be made worthless, so i can be the one to beat rousey. fuck i know it will happen. well at least she'll be on raw. leave my smackdown division alone.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815212667237441536


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Murphy and Alexa are married now? Good on them. Refreshing wwe couple. Murphys big though. Like jacked. I reckon he could be something on the main roster too. With a different character.


----------



## The Bliss Blower

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Hoping Alexa holds the belt for a long time. Girls a breath in f fresh air in the woman's division. Maybe the best diva heel since Aj lee


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Rumours are that Mickie James will be revealed as la luchadora. Her and Alexa could be a fun duo


----------



## virus21

Lenny Leonard said:


> Her and Alexa could be a fun duo


What does it say about me that I took that in a completely different way?


----------



## Banez

virus21 said:


> What does it say about me that I took that in a completely different way?


That you have open mind? :maisie


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

2017 Apple


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

I want that Buzz Lightyear jacket.


----------



## december_blue

Throwback Thursday


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Lol people bitching about the la luchadora thing jumping the shark. It's 3 fucking weeks, jesus give me a break. Have they not heard of a story unfolding? Do they want things resolved in one weeks time. Christ wrestling fans are never happy with anything. That's why i'm glad i only care about what goes on with Bliss and as long as its good or is progressing a story, i'm happy, i dont care if she wins or loses


----------



## Lenny Leonard

And they dont even realize how much better smackdown's women division is. All the women have a storyline going on and keeps it varied. From the evolution of nikki/carmella, to natalya getting involved and carmella's thing with Ellsworth.
Now let's look at the variance of the Alexa/Becky feud.

-Becky wins the title in an exciting 6 pack challenge.
-Alexa becomes the number 1 contender the next smackdown, stealing a win from carmella
-Contract signing, where Alexa runs down becky, saying she's a loser and a placeholder, leading to a brawl
-Becky gets sneak attacked by Alexa before a match
-Becky has an emergency injury and has to be replaced by Naomi. This leads to alexa believing more than ever that Becky is a lameduck champion and is dodging her.
-Naomi wins and while becky is still hurt, alexa has to put away naomi
-Alexa beats naomi
-Becky returns and cant say 2 words before alexa interrupts, running her down and leading to a brawl, where alexa spray paints a yellow streak on becky
-Alexa beats becky in tag team action
-Finally the title shot in Glasgow. They have a good back and forth match that doesnt rely on big spots and "HISTORY WE ARE SO HISTORIC YOU GUYS". Becky wins in a controversial way, which leads to a rematch due to a storyline and not" ME WANT TITLE IT IS SO HISTORIC"
-Feud is on hold for a bit due to survivor series
Final contract signing for match at tlc were Alexa gets really nasty with Becky and Becky losing her cool and attacking Alexa. She tries to put her through a table, only to get put through herself. Which leads to a storyline reason that the match is a tables match, not "HISTORIC WE ARE JUST SO HISTORIC YOU GUYS, STEPHANIE MCMAHON INVENTED FEMINISM"
-Alexa wins in a good tables match, which is a good stipulation for her to win in as they could go either way
-Championship celebration, leading to Becky demanding her rematch, with Alexa dodging her
-Alexa vs local talent. Alexa attacks her, thinking she is beneath her. Becky gets her match due to shane. Alexa fakes an injury to get out of the match.
-Daniel Bryan puts Alexa in a match against a masked wrestler and says if she keeps dodging Becky, she will lose her title. Alexa loses to the masked wrestler who was actually Becky, as a way to trick Alexa and teach her a lesson.
-Rematch for the title, where Alexa wins due to turning beckys trick of a masked wrestler against her.
-Becky vs La Luchdora, where Alexa also is dressed as her to further trick and attack becky.

Compare that to Sasha/Charley: ME WANT TITLE SHOT, SO HISTORIC"


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Hey i aploigize for the constant posting and i know i asked this before, but does anyone know how well Alexa's merch is selling


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol people bitching about the la luchadora thing jumping the shark. It's 3 fucking weeks, jesus give me a break. Have they not heard of a story unfolding? Do they want things resolved in one weeks time. Christ wrestling fans are never happy with anything. That's why i'm glad i only care about what goes on with Bliss and as long as its good or is progressing a story, i'm happy, i dont care if she wins or loses


They are entitled to their opinion but saying it has reached Ellsworth levels of idiocy is just dumb. Ellsworth was just a time filler thing because Cena. 

This is bringing something new to keep Alexa/Becky fresh. 

Becky uses it to get one over on Alexa
Alexa pissed off about it uses it to get one over on Becky while bringing in a "who is under the mask" element. 

Alright so maybe they could have a point if it doesn't lead to Mickie's return or they end up actually revealing that is it Deonna Peruzzo under the mask and do nothing with her after. There is also the obvious worry that this the WWE so they could run it into the ground but the SD writers seem to have a grasp on how to keep feuds fresh But at the very least this has kept the Alexa/Becky feud fresh for at least another few weeks and it showed you don't have to hot potato a belt to keep a feud going. 

Alexa/Becky is the longest running feud currently on both brands and not once has it felt old.


----------



## starsfan24

Izzy was not having the workout in the morning.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BEE

The only problem I have with her reign so far is that she stopped using her custom entrance attires (ie Ironman, Harley Quinn)


----------



## Mordecay

PaigeLover said:


>


While I love how she looks now I think she looked the best back then with the blue attire, those legs and abs kada


----------



## starsfan24

WWE Snap


----------



## Jersey




----------



## ATF

Not sure if this has been posted here before, but regardless, never too many times:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ATF said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here before, but regardless, never too many times:


*I'm not sure if it's been posted here, but I've been repping fellow Bliss fans with it:* https://imgur.com/ZzkjwMN


----------



## starsfan24

FRESH RED DYE :mark:


----------



## ATF

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not sure if it's been posted here, but I've been repping fellow Bliss fans with it:* https://imgur.com/ZzkjwMN


Omg that's even better :trips8

Hottest wrestler in the WWE. Not the hottest woman, that'd be Cathy Kelley, but the hottest wrestler.


----------



## Jersey

Bliss = Hottest woman wrestler


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

Goddamn Mojo.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Goddamn Mojo.


its weird my first thought was what exactly is she eating


----------



## KC Armstrong

That is the most entertaining thing Mojo has done in quite some time.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> 2017 Apple



The booty


----------



## 3ku1

ETA: did I see Alexa lost the title back to Becky?


----------



## starsfan24

Don't think so.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh just I havent seen the recent SD yet. And I read Becky vs whoever at the rumble. And I was like Alexa diddnt drop the title back to Becky already did she. But if she hasen't good. With Mickie returning like to see her team with Alexa.


----------



## starsfan24

You scared me. Thought she lost it at a house show or something. Legit went to the Smackdown Women's Championship wiki page to see if I didn't catch it on Twitter or something. Thankfully she still has it.


----------



## AJ Leegion

I just had to.



















:woolcock


----------



## Jersey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPBzpuyAezt/


----------



## HankHill_85

I would eat the corn and peanuts out of her shit.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss Becky Steel Cage match next Wednesday! That sounds good.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

So cool to see them get a steel cage match, because it fits with the storyline, someone keeps interfering, have a cage match. Makes a million times more sense then,"HISTORY HISTORY WHAT WE ARE IS HISTORY MAKING" over on raw. But im sure some idiots will still say this is a bad feud somehow


----------



## AJ Leegion

All my mind registered was Alexa in a cage.

:book


----------



## ElTerrible

JC00 said:


>


That person is now going through their dial history trying to find her phone number. :grin2:


----------



## starsfan24

Haven't watched Smackdown yet, but heard the news of the cage match. Good stuff.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MillionDollarProns

That kid in the snazzy bowtie knows the business. :nod


----------



## Jersey

http://i.imgur.com/2iAxQ0q.gifv


----------



## starsfan24

Any predictions for the cage match next Tuesday?


----------



## JC00

New shirt on WWEShop


----------



## DELETE

JC00 said:


> New shirt on WWEShop


me likey


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819629151711850496
Haha. Charlotte's face.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Her eyes...

:sodone


----------



## Arya Dark

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819629151711850496
> Haha. Charlotte's face.


*:lmao fucking LOVE that kid! :lmao*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Any predictions for the cage match next Tuesday?



Spots: Alexa tries a 450 from the top rope ( If she can do twisted Bliss she can do this.)
Alexa tries twisted bliss from the top of the cage.
Becky tries a bexplex from the top rope

Luchadora is unmasked as mickie james and manages to help alexa retain


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Any predictions for the cage match next Tuesday?


Bliss will retain but would love to see her take a high risk. I love seeing charlotte use some highflying moves, it's only a matter of time time before Alexa does the same.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## nyelator




----------



## nyelator




----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

?????


----------



## Café de René

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## crazylegs77

Well its the Big Grope !!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just found these gifs of Mandy and Alexa locking up at an NXT live event last year:*


----------



## 3ku1

Lol Show is just touching her back. But because he is so huge, and Bliss so so tiny. It makes it look like he is groping. But his hands are just huge! LOL. 

In any respect looking forward to the Steel Cage match.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I really wish Alexa Bliss had a really tall lackey she could use to execute moves off of. Missile Jumpkick from the top of Mark Henry's shoulders or something.


----------



## 3ku1

^ That is why I personally beleive Bliss/Murphy/Blake should of been elevated to the main roster as a packaged deal. Could of been like Trish and Test, and Albert was it, back in the day. Bliss of Murphys shoulder haha.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MillionDollarProns said:


> I really wish Alexa Bliss had a really tall lackey she could use to execute moves off of. Missile Jumpkick from the top of Mark Henry's shoulders or something.


If her and Nia wind up on the same brand, they could make a good pair


----------



## Jersey

It would be cool if she won with the sparkle splash from the top of the cage.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> It would be cool if she won with the sparkle splash from the top of the cage.


I'd love for her to do that spot. It would shut up all the people who say she cant wrestle


----------



## starsfan24

Becky would probably carry her up to the top of the cage so she could do it though. Amirite?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## ChaoticMessiah

Lenny Leonard said:


> If her and Nia wind up on the same brand, they could make a good pair


A friend and I had this conversation a few months ago and said it'd be cool to see her hit Twisted Bliss from Nia's shoulders.

Also, just to contribute to the thread, here's a shitty edit I made a few weeks ago that Bliss herself retweeted (the fact I kept tweeting shit like "Blissfits" and "Blisstoric" at her since July and now she's started calling her fans Blissfits as I intended.....mark out moment for me considering she's the only reason I bother watching WWE these days):


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:drose

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821161671725121536


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss Lynch has to be the best womans program going right now. Looking forward to the match. Hopefully to see some good spots.


----------



## Banez

this is fake but still pretty nice pic imo, googled alexa bliss 2017 and this was the 1st hit :lol


----------



## nyelator

MillionDollarProns said:


> I really wish Alexa Bliss had a really tall lackey she could use to execute moves off of. Missile Jumpkick from the top of Mark Henry's shoulders or something.


How about give her Curt Hawkins as a bodyguard?


----------



## krtgolfing

ChaoticMessiah said:


> A friend and I had this conversation a few months ago and said it'd be cool to see her hit Twisted Bliss from Nia's shoulders.
> 
> Also, just to contribute to the thread, here's a shitty edit I made a few weeks ago that Bliss herself retweeted (the fact I kept tweeting shit like "Blissfits" and "Blisstoric" at her since July and now she's started calling her fans Blissfits as I intended.....mark out moment for me considering she's the only reason I bother watching WWE these days):


Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I imagine tonight we will find out for sure who luchadora is


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


>


Doll


----------



## Jersey

Tonight will be Blissful after She retains. But who's next to face her is the real question.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Tonight will be Blissful after She retains. But who's next to face her is the real question.


Mickle or Nikki I would like.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Mickle or Nikki I would like.


 Bliss said she would love to face Nikki. Mickie vs Bliss sounds good.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

krtgolfing said:


> Proof or it didn't happen.


Proof of the conversation? Can't provide it, it was an oral conversation.

Proof I made that pic and tweeted that shit? Well, my Twitter handle is @harlequinambz so....

Can you provide proof you're not a cunt? I don't think you can.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## 3ku1

I've been out, did Bliss retain?


----------



## starsfan24

AND STILL.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

Becky marks are the most naive people on here


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821557320303988736
Love.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

nyelator said:


> Becky marks are the most naive people on here


i like becky but what are they saying now? it was a good match for fuck sakes


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> i like becky but what are they saying now? it was a good match for fuck sakes


Alexa has never had a plus two star match and the same carry argument that died a while ago


----------



## domotime2

another great night for bliss. at this point, why aren't bliss and lynch marks (you guys are so weird) getting along? Both of your favorites are putting on a SUPER FUN PROGRAM right now.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Becky marks are the most naive people on here


And I have come to realize they are the most annoying too.

Saw some of them on reddit saying how Becky was fantastic in the match and carried Alexa once again. The Fuck match were they watching? It was a typical WWE cage match where the two wrestlers basically brawl and do a couple of top rope/top of the cage spots. Only reason why Becky might have looked better was she did her T-Bone suplex from the top rope and did a dropkick from the top rope. Other than that she did nothing more than Alexa did. 

Becky marks continue to be in denial that it might not be because of Alexa and might just be because of Becky. Have they ever stopped to think that this is just how Becky has started to work now? Alexa has worked good matches with Sasha, Bayley and Asuka and even had a decent threat match with Nia and Carmella. It's like they are envious of Charlotte and Sasha getting that 5 month showcase and Becky hasn't gotten to have a 4 star match so they have to project why Becky hasn't gotten it and blame Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh you know the narrow minded Becky is carrying Bliss Nonsense. Even though both are holding their own. And are delevering the hottest woman's program in years. It's absurd. To me it's just fan bias. I could say Bliss outshone Becky. But I'm bias. Both were great.


----------



## nyelator

Bliss has outshone her in every promo segment for sure


----------



## 3ku1

Im not hating on Becky, because I am going to be impartial in this one. But when Luchadora or whatever it is returned. She looked really dumb. Alexa just looked like a star, and I Think she is more over then Becky. But then again this is the Bliss thread. I am sure in the Becky thread, they are saying complete opposite.


----------



## starsfan24

The Becky thread cracks me up so much.


----------



## JC00

Becky fans are mad that she doesn't have a Cena/Reigns like push and can't understand the idea that Alexa has been established as the top heel on SD.


Just remember Becky fans it was Alexa, Sasha and Charlotte that accompanied HHH at WM.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Alexa has never had a plus_* two star match*_ and the same carry argument that died a while ago


Yeah because casuals watch to see who can pull off a 5 star match. Bliss is money. And she is on fire right now.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Yeah because casuals watch to see who can pull off a 5 star match. Bliss is money. And she is on fire right now.



Alexa has been wrestling for 3 years and some of the time was spent as a manager. Becky has been wrestling since '02 and outside of the triple threat at WM I believe she has only one 2+ star match since coming to the main roster.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Alexa has been wrestling for 3 years and some of the time was spent as a manager. Becky has been wrestling since '02 and outside of the triple threat at WM I believe she has only one 2+ star match since coming to the main roster.


Bliss nor Becky are Sasha or Charlotte level in the ring. But tbh overall, their program is far supeior. Someone made the point, it does not matter what you did in NXT. But what you do on the main roster. It's true. Besides I don't think the NXT Pathways to the main roster is working. But anyway. I guess its not whos Bliss next opponent. I would love to see her face Micky or Nikki. But Im not sure if Becky is done with Bliss. Thats the second loss Becky has had to Bliss now. Bliss as champ.


----------



## starsfan24

#andSTILL


----------



## 3ku1

IF your a Bliss fan, youve got be proud of her. I am sure Murphy is . When I created this thread. I jsut thought girl has an ass :lol. She was directionless, as a manager cum wrestler on NXT. She has now since being on the main roster, gone on to being the top heel diva on SD. On par with Charlotte.


----------



## 3ku1

Duplicate.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss retains!


----------



## krtgolfing

ChaoticMessiah said:


> Proof of the conversation? Can't provide it, it was an oral conversation.
> 
> Proof I made that pic and tweeted that shit? Well, my Twitter handle is @harlequinambz so....
> 
> Can you provide proof you're not a cunt? I don't think you can.


Someone can not take a fucking joke. Good luck in life buddy! Also, I see no proof.. :wink


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Reotor

JC00 said:


> Alexa has been wrestling for 3 years and some of the time was spent as a manager. Becky has been wrestling since '02 and outside of the triple threat at WM I believe she has only one 2+ star match since coming to the main roster.


All of Becky's PPV matches on main roster (including tag matches) were rated higher than 2 by the observer except the tables match with Alexa Bliss.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Yeah because casuals watch to see who can pull off a 5 star match. Bliss is money. And she is on fire right now.


she is way more marketable than than Becky honestly it goes Nikki,Bliss,Becky,Mella right now in merch sales (hope Mella passes Becky though)


----------



## DELETE

3ku1 said:


> *Bliss nor Becky are Sasha or Charlotte *level in the ring. But tbh overall, their program is far supeior. Someone made the point, it does not matter what you did in NXT. But what you do on the main roster. It's true. Besides I don't think the NXT Pathways to the main roster is working. But anyway. I guess its not whos Bliss next opponent. I would love to see her face Micky or Nikki. But Im not sure if Becky is done with Bliss. Thats the second loss Becky has had to Bliss now. Bliss as champ.


But sasha and charlote are botch machines....


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

nyelator said:


> she is way more marketable than than Becky honestly it goes Nikki,Bliss,Becky,Mella right now in merch sales (hope Mella passes Becky though)


Just curious how did you find out who's merch is sold the most. I'm glad alexa's is high


----------



## Oneiros

JC00 said:


> Becky fans are mad that she doesn't have a Cena/Reigns like push and can't understand the idea that Alexa has been established as the top heel on SD.
> 
> 
> Just remember Becky fans it was Alexa, Sasha and Charlotte that accompanied HHH at WM.


Becky fans aren't mad she doesn't have a Cena/Reigns push, Becky fans are mad she doesn't get win a single feud, all while looking bad throughout most of them. 

Becky is my #1 and Alexa is my #2, and I'm happy Alexa is the top heel on Smackdown. I'm enjoying their feud because both girls have been making it work with what they're given, and that's all I can ask for. The promos have been consistently good, easily my favorite part of their feud. The tables match was bad imo, but that's the norm with tables matches. And I don't usually like Steel Cage matches, but I thought last night's main event was good.

Thing is, people don't need to shit on Alexa because they're Becky fans, neither do Alexa fans need to shit on Becky.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Reotor said:


> All of Becky's PPV matches on main roster (including tag matches) were rated higher than 2 by the observer except the tables match with Alexa Bliss.


You know that star ratings in the Observer aren't an actual indication of quality. It's just some dude's opinion. If you are basing your like or dislike of a particular match or program on that as opposed to actually forming your own opinion that is a much bigger problem than the perceived quality of a wrestling match. 

The program between Becky and Alexa has been far more entertaining that anything the RAW women have done in a year IMO at least. A quality program is more important than a classic match because programs are what make the money and hook the fans.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

JC00 said:


> Becky fans are mad that she doesn't have a Cena/Reigns like push and can't understand the idea that Alexa has been established as the top heel on SD.
> 
> *
> Just remember Becky fans it was Alexa, Sasha and Charlotte that accompanied HHH at WM*.


Yup just remembered why I don't come in this thread no more. Some of you guys are delusional. Becky wasn't even on NXT TV then. They were to busy thinking up a Jig gimmick for her. No time for a HHH entrance. I bet HHH changed his mind when Becky and Sasha tore the house down at NXT takeover for a 4 star match(something Alexa will never have) right in front of Steph. So yea keep bringing up an entrance 3 years ago.fpalm


----------



## Strategize

Lenny Leonard said:


> Just curious how did you find out who's merch is sold the most. I'm glad alexa's is high


There's no way to find out. Only real measurement is how may items a specific person has since they wouldn't be making extra merch if their previous wasn't selling. 

Even then that's obviously not concrete proof.


MonkasaurusRex said:


> A quality program is more important than a classic match because programs are what make the money and hook the fans.


And this is neither a quality program or a classic match, the crowd no sells 90% of the stuff they do, and Becky is less over now than she was before this feud started.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Lenny Leonard said:


> Just curious how did you find out who's merch is sold the most. I'm glad alexa's is high


Dude he making shit up. He was just putting them in order to who he thinks is marketable. There no way a heel is selling more merch then Becky. Alexa I doubt is high with 1 shirt.

Becky has the second most merch for the women. How the F is she not marketable. *DELUSIONAL* @nyelator


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yup just remembered why I don't come in this thread no more. Some of you guys are delusional. Becky wasn't even on NXT TV then. They were to busy thinking up a Jig gimmick for her. No time for a HHH entrance. I bet HHH changed his mind when Becky and Sasha tore the house down at NXT takeover for a 4 star match(something Alexa will never have) right in front of Steph. So yea keep bringing up an entrance 3 years ago.fpalm


well would you look at that. a triggered becky mark. Those are pretty common nowadays


----------



## Reotor

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You know that star ratings in the Observer aren't an actual indication of quality. It's just some dude's opinion.


the guy I quoted said Becky didn't have any 2+ star match so I assumed he means the observer ranking which is the one most commonly used on the net. I was correcting a mistake.



Anyway I don't want to derail this thread so I come bearing gifts:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude he making shit up. He was just putting them in order to who he thinks is marketable. There no way a heel is selling more merch then Becky. Alexa I doubt is high with 1 shirt.





ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yup just remembered why I don't come in this thread no more. Some of you guys are delusional. Becky wasn't even on NXT TV then. They were to busy thinking up a Jig gimmick for her. No time for a HHH entrance. I bet HHH changed his mind when Becky and Sasha tore the house down at NXT takeover for a 4 star match(something Alexa will never have) right in front of Steph. So yea keep bringing up an entrance 3 years ago.fpalm


Why do you come into an appreciation thread and bash someone's fans? What's the point of that?

BTW when Alexa was a part of Triple H's entrance she had only been on NXT TV as a ring announcer like 1 time.


----------



## dannytourettesguy

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yup just remembered why I don't come in this thread no more. Some of you guys are delusional. Becky wasn'tA even on NXT TV then. They were to busy thinking up a Jig gimmick for her. No time for a HHH entrance. I bet HHH changed his mind when Becky and Sasha tore the house down at NXT takeover for a 4 star match(something Alexa will never have) right in front of Steph. So yea keep bringing up an entrance 3 years ago.fpalm


And yet you came in anyway. It must be so sad to be so miserable and take something like wrestling so seriously. WAH WAH THE GIRL I WANT TO WIN DIDNT WIN WAH THEY AREN'T PUSHING WHO I WANT EXACTLY AS I WANT WAH WAH WAH. I BITCH AND COMPLAIN ON THE INTERNET BUT I'LL WATCH THE NEXT WEEK JUST TO BITCH AGAIN WAH WAH WAH

Basically what you can do is leave this thread and please


----------



## dannytourettesguy

Strategize said:


> There's no way to find out. Only real measurement is how may items a specific person has since they wouldn't be making extra merch if their previous wasn't selling.
> 
> Even then that's obviously not concrete proof.
> 
> And this is neither a quality program or a classic match, the crowd no sells 90% of the stuff they do, and Becky is less over now than she was before this feud started.


And yet you came in anyway. It must be so sad to be so miserable and take something like wrestling so seriously. WAH WAH THE GIRL I WANT TO WIN DIDNT WIN WAH THEY AREN'T PUSHING WHO I WANT EXACTLY AS I WANT WAH WAH WAH. I BITCH AND COMPLAIN ON THE INTERNET BUT I'LL WATCH THE NEXT WEEK JUST TO BITCH AGAIN WAH WAH WAH

Basically what you can do is leave this thread and please


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Reotor said:


> the guy I quoted said Becky didn't have any 2+ star match so I assumed he means the observer ranking which is the one most commonly used on the net. I was correcting a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I don't want to derail this thread so I come bearing gifts:


Fair point, even if it were just his opinion on Becky's matches it's not really a big deal it's subjective.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yup just remembered why I don't come in this thread no more. Some of you guys are delusional. Becky wasn't even on NXT TV then. They were to busy thinking up a Jig gimmick for her. No time for a HHH entrance. I bet HHH changed his mind when Becky and Sasha tore the house down at NXT takeover for a 4 star match*(something Alexa will never have)* right in front of Steph. So yea keep bringing up an entrance 3 years ago.fpalm


The River dancing gimmick I recall that. Also yet again blind hate my mate.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude he making shit up. He was just putting them in order to who he thinks is marketable. There no way a heel is selling more merch then Becky. Alexa I doubt is high with 1 shirt.
> 
> Becky has the second most merch for the women. How the F is she not marketable. *DELUSIONAL* @nyelator



Said Alexa is more did not say Becky was not


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Strategize said:


> There's no way to find out. Only real measurement is how may items a specific person has since they wouldn't be making extra merch if their previous wasn't selling.
> 
> Even then that's obviously not concrete proof.
> 
> And this is neither a quality program or a classic match, the crowd no sells 90% of the stuff they do, and Becky is less over now than she was before this feud started.


Dude I said it was my opinion not a fact. it's been more entertaining than anything the RAw women have done as a program. Again that's just my opinion. I don't let the fact that the internet nerds hate it or all the "poor Becky" sentiment colour my perception. If i like it i like it no matter who is involved or what the result is.


----------



## Reotor

Murphy you son of a bitch


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do you come into an appreciation thread and bash someone's fans? What's the point of that?
> 
> BTW when Alexa was a part of Triple H's entrance she had only been on NXT TV as a ring announcer like 1 time.


When there being delusional i'll call them out. He was calling out Becky fans. He was asking for it. Fine HHH didn't see Becky as one of his harem. You think things might of changed a lot since then. Becky was doing the Jig on her debut to being in a main event on Smackdown. Just don't bring up irrelevant stuff from 3 years ago.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

ThEmB0neZ said:


> When there being delusional i'll call them out. He was calling out Becky fans. He was asking for it. Fine HHH didn't see Becky as one of his harem. You think things might of changed a lot since then. Becky was doing the Jig on her debut to being in a main event on Smackdown. Just don't bring up irrelevant stuff from 3 years ago.


No need to be salty, Becky will win the title back in this feud. i like the feud between the two. The fact she is constantly on tv and in the title hunt is good too, rather than be on raw, where she would be constantly sacrificed to the alter of charlotte


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> When there being delusional i'll call them out. He was calling out Becky fans. He was asking for it. Fine HHH didn't see Becky as one of his harem. You think things might of changed a lot since then. Becky was doing the Jig on her debut to being in a main event on Smackdown. Just don't bring up irrelevant stuff from 3 years ago.


gtfo


----------



## nyelator

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Becky fans aren't mad she doesn't have a Cena/Reigns push, Becky fans are mad she doesn't get win a single feud, all while looking bad throughout most of them.
> 
> Becky is my #1 and Alexa is my #2, and I'm happy Alexa is the top heel on Smackdown. I'm enjoying their feud because both girls have been making it work with what they're given, and that's all I can ask for. The promos have been consistently good, easily my favorite part of their feud. The tables match was bad imo, but that's the norm with tables matches. And I don't usually like Steel Cage matches, but I thought last night's main event was good.
> 
> Thing is, people don't need to shit on Alexa because they're Becky fans, neither do Alexa fans need to shit on Becky.


People like ThEmB0neZ have driven me to hate her before this feud I was fine with her.


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> No need to be salty, Becky will win the title back in this feud. i like the feud between the two. The fact she is constantly on tv and in the title hunt is good too, rather than be on raw, where she would be constantly sacrificed to the alter of charlotte


Nikki will win it dude


----------



## DELETE

nyelator said:


> People like ThEmB0neZ have driven me to hate her before this feud I was fine with her.


same. I hate beckys fan base more then I hate becky.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

dannytourettesguy said:


> And yet you came in anyway. It must be so sad to be so miserable and take something like wrestling so seriously. WAH WAH THE GIRL I WANT TO WIN DIDNT WIN WAH THEY AREN'T PUSHING WHO I WANT EXACTLY AS I WANT WAH WAH WAH. I BITCH AND COMPLAIN ON THE INTERNET BUT I'LL WATCH THE NEXT WEEK JUST TO BITCH AGAIN WAH WAH WAH
> 
> Basically what you can do is leave this thread and please




















Aww am I bothering you


----------



## DELETE

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Aww am I bothering you


you are the only one in this thread that seems botherd tbh.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> People like ThEmB0neZ have driven me to hate her before this feud I was fine with her.


Ditto I'm actually starting to dislike Alexa more then Sasha. That's not Alexa's fault either. *Delusional*

This thread is terrible peace.


----------



## dannytourettesguy

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Aww am I bothering you


Your the one triggered over who is a fake champion in a fake business where everything is fake


----------



## dannytourettesguy

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Ditto I'm actually starting to dislike Alexa more then Sasha. That's not Alexa's fault either. *Delusional*
> 
> This thread is terrible peace.


No one is forcing you to read it. It's a small subset of a small forum, if this really triggers you about who holds a fake championship in a fake sport where its all fake, then reevaluate your life while i laugh at you


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jesus whats going on, this place is a warzone. I only come here to talk about alexa and nothing else. i dont go into other threads or anything. I like becky and think she'll get the title back. Both sides relax


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThEmB0neZ said:


> When there being delusional i'll call them out. He was calling out Becky fans. He was asking for it. Fine HHH didn't see Becky as one of his harem. You think things might of changed a lot since then. Becky was doing the Jig on her debut to being in a main event on Smackdown. Just don't bring up irrelevant stuff from 3 years ago.


And in a little over 3 1/2 years Alexa went from not even being a trained pro wrestler to being in the main event of Smackdown. You can cite all sorts of things to suit your agenda it doesn't make them any more relevant than what someone else is saying. The fact that Becky was doing a Jig is as irrelevant as what Alexa was doing three years ago. The fact of it is whether you like Alexa or not or someone likes Becky or not they have both come a long way since being signed regardless of path.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

by the way for those ragging on alexas wrestling skills ( which i think shes good, not great but decent) does promos and character not count anymore? Alexa's promos and hilarious facial expressions are always top notch and memorable


----------



## MShea

DELETE said:


> same. I hate beckys fan base more then I hate becky.


Paige type fandom has migrated to Becky. That's really sad. They twist everything into a slight and won't hear that WWE values her. When they fucking clearly do. The toxic and miserable Becky thread was impossible to rationalise with and they don't have a grip on Wrestling psychology. They thought Becky was out of the title picture last month. :serious:

Hope Alexa fans realise that Becky has helped Alexa since the beginning of the her career, rides with her on the road and helped Alexa get over on the main roster.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Ditto I'm actually starting to dislike Alexa more then Sasha. That's not Alexa's fault either. *Delusional*
> 
> This thread is terrible peace.


Your the one mad that people like someone who you don't.


----------



## nyelator

MShea said:


> Paige type fandom has migrated to Becky. That's really sad. They twist everything into a slight and won't hear that WWE values her. When they fucking clearly do. The toxic and miserable Becky thread was impossible to rationalise with and they don't have a grip on Wrestling psychology. They thought Becky was out of the title picture last month. :serious:
> 
> Hope Alexa fans realise that Becky has helped Alexa since the beginning of the her career, rides with her on the road and helped Alexa get over on the main roster.


She has helped but she has not carried her


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MShea said:


> Paige type fandom has migrated to Becky. That's really sad. They twist everything into a slight and won't hear that WWE values her. When they fucking clearly do. The toxic and miserable Becky thread was impossible to rationalise with and they don't have a grip on Wrestling psychology. They thought Becky was out of the title picture last month. :serious:
> 
> Hope Alexa fans realise that Becky has helped Alexa since the beginning of the her career, rides with her on the road and helped Alexa get over on the main roster.


I'm pretty sure that most of us in here are aware of how much Becky has helped Alexa. I for one am grateful for her efforts.

This is usually one of the most sensible appreciation threads around these parts. I don't get people who go trolling appreciation threads of performers that they don't like.


----------



## JC00

Reotor said:


> the guy I quoted said Becky didn't have any 2+ star match so I assumed he means the observer ranking which is the one most commonly used on the net. I was correcting a mistake.


Nope.

Was going off the Cagematch fan rating. 

Natalya/Becky is rated 5.11 and Charlotte/Becky 5.77

If you divide by 2 to get it from the 10 rating system to 5. 

Natalya/Becky is a 2.5 
Charlotte/Bekcy is a 2.8

Which what I said was "not counting the WM triple threat I believe she only had one 2+ star match". So she might have had matches that are over 2 but hasn't had a 3 star match and for a wrestler as great as Becky fans claim she is and with 15 years experience she couldn't even put on a 3 star match with Charlotte and Natayla who are probably the 2 best workers aside from Sasha and Becky on the main roster. But then shit on a girl that has been in the business 3 years for not being able to have a 2+ star match when her only real legitimate PPV match was a Tables match which is a tough match to put on. The funny thing is Meltzer rated that a 1.75 and the Nikki/Carmella match earlier that night a 2. Really? There's no way you can tell me Nikki/Carmella was better than Alexa/Becky at TLC.


----------



## JC00

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Becky wasn't even on NXT TV then. They were to busy thinking up a Jig gimmick for her. No time for a HHH entrance.












Wrestlemania 30- *April 6th*, 2014

Alexa's televised in-ring debut- *May 8th* 2014


----------



## starsfan24

Good lord. I leave for an hour and this thread blows up. Haha


----------



## Strategize

JC00 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Was going off the Cagematch fan rating.
> 
> Natalya/Becky is rated 5.11 and Charlotte/Becky 5.77
> 
> If you divide by 2 to get it from the 10 rating system to 5.
> 
> Natalya/Becky is a 2.5
> Charlotte/Bekcy is a 2.8
> 
> Which what I said was "not counting the WM triple threat I believe she only had one 2+ star match". So she might have had matches that are over 2 but hasn't had a 3 star match and for a wrestler as great as Becky fans claim she is and with 15 years experience she couldn't even put on a 3 star match with Charlotte and Natayla who are probably the 2 best workers aside from Sasha and Becky on the main roster. But then shit on a girl that has been in the business 3 years for not being able to have a 2+ star match when her only real legitimate PPV match was a Tables match which is a tough match to put on. The funny thing is Meltzer rated that a 1.75 and the Nikki/Carmella match earlier that night a 2. Really? There's no way you can tell me Nikki/Carmella was better than Alexa/Becky at TLC.


That tables match went on for way way too long, so yeah I can believe it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Strategize said:


> That tables match went on for way way too long, so yeah I can believe it.


the Nikki Carmella match was the most boring NoDQ match I've ever seen. Lame spots bad brawling and a shit ending. It was an angle more than a match.

that's not saying that Alexa and Becky's table match was particularly special it was a match that served it's purpose, but IMO it was more entertaining than Nikki vs Carmella.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah, I was there live and the No DQ match was absolute trash. The tables match wasn't great, but it was sure as hell better than the No DQ match.


----------



## Reotor

@JC00 sent you a pm since I don't want to derail this thread more than it already was.


----------



## 3ku1

I think fans need to get over their bias of determining whos better, based on who had a better star match in terms of quality. I Said it before Casuals don't care about the quality of their matches. I am not sure why it matters if Alexa had a 1 star match on average, and Becky has had a 2.5, or vice versa. Why is their these constant Diva Smark Wars. Diva Fans are the worst type of wrestling fan lol. You know its that self entitled fan. And dislikinly ag Alexa now is just stupid. Because eventually any talent in WWE whos gets any success, or the title. Fans turn on them. I don't get it.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> I think fans need to get over their bias of determining whos better, based on who had a better star match in terms of quality. I Said it before Casuals don't care about the quality of their matches. I am not sure why it matters if Alexa had a 1 star match on average, and Becky has had a 2.5, or vice versa. Why is their these constant Diva Smark Wars. Diva Fans are the worst type of wrestling fan lol. You know its that self entitled fan. And dislikinly ag Alexa now is just stupid. Because eventually any talent in WWE whos gets any success, or the title. Fans turn on them. I don't get it.


Problem didn't start until WWE put the belt on Alexa. That's when the match ratings, "Becky is carrying Alexa" and other knocks on Alexa started. I just think Becky fans were under the impression Becky was gonna be John Cena circa '06 on SD when she won the title and after TLC they came to the realization that wasn't gonna be the case. If Becky had dropped to anyone else the same thing would be happening the insults would just be different.


----------



## Strategize

3ku1 said:


> I think fans need to get over their bias of determining whos better, based on who had a better star match in terms of quality. I Said it before Casuals don't care about the quality of their matches. I am not sure why it matters if Alexa had a 1 star match on average, and Becky has had a 2.5, or vice versa. Why is their these constant Diva Smark Wars. Diva Fans are the worst type of wrestling fan lol. You know its that self entitled fan. And dislikinly ag Alexa now is just stupid. Because eventually any talent in WWE whos gets any success, or the title. Fans turn on them. I don't get it.


It does matter. Even if the stars don't matter, match quality does matter.

The only time in any of these matches where the crowd seemed to react to anything is when there was a suplex off the top. That's a problem. 

I'm not really defending Becky either since I'm not a big fan of her, but Alexa isn't ready for this. I mean this in the nicest way, but right now she should in NXT wrestling Ember moon and Asuka improving.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

None of their matches together have been good and I'm a fan of both!


Anyways, back to the plot on hand.....


----------



## domotime2

Strategize said:


> It does matter. Even if the stars don't matter, match quality does matter.
> 
> The only time in any of these matches where the crowd seemed to react to anything is when there was a suplex off the top. That's a problem.
> 
> I'm not really defending Becky either since I'm not a big fan of her, but *Alexa isn't ready for this*. I mean this in the nicest way, but right now she should in NXT wrestling Ember moon and Asuka improving.


that's nuts. She's already proven she's miles ahead of Bailey and Sasha on the mic and her in-ring skills are absolutely fine. As long as she's not Sin cara'ing, it's all good.


----------



## JC00

Rainmaka! said:


> None of their matches together have been good and I'm a fan of both!



Glasgow was good.

TLC was a tables match which neither had been in before but was still a decent women's table match

Steel Cage match was a typical WWE style cage match. Which with men comes off better than with women because of the spots they can do in it.


----------



## Strategize

domotime2 said:


> that's nuts. She's already proven she's miles ahead of Bailey and Sasha on the mic and her in-ring skills are absolutely fine. As long as she's not Sin cara'ing, it's all good.


Her mic-skills are no where good enough to make up for how green she is wrestling wise.
She's not Enzo where one kind of cancels out the other. 
When was the last women to over with promos alone? AJ? And even then she was working with top guys.

This wouldn't be a problem were she in Carmella's spot, but she's not, she's the champion expected to work 10+ min matches.

If she stayed in NXT for another year or 2 gaining more and more experience it would of been better for her in the long run.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Yeah, I was there live and the No DQ match was absolute trash. The tables match wasn't great, but it was sure as hell better than the No DQ match.


I liked the match


----------



## domotime2

Strategize said:


> Her mic-skills are no where good enough to make up for how green she is wrestling wise.
> She's not Enzo where one kind of cancels out the other.
> When was the last women to over with promos alone? AJ? And even then she was working with top guys.
> 
> This wouldn't be a problem were she in Carmella's spot, but she's not, she's the champion expected to work 10+ min matches.
> 
> If she stayed in NXT for another year or 2 gaining more and more experience it would of been better for her in the long run.



i dont care about in-ring work as most smarks do and history has shown that most casuals don't either. As long as she's not botching to a high degree, then it's fine. Her facial expressions and mic work prove she's ready for the big times. It's tough because all we've been hearing foreverrrr are about the 4 horsewomen, so she has to do a lot to not only win casuals over, but nxt marks as well.

I would've not put the belt on her so early either, but to say she needs to be back in NxT is kinda laughable. She's ready to be on the roster, I just think story wise, it would've served her better to not win it so early.


----------



## 3ku1

ITs good she diddn't stay in NXT. Because NXT is Smarkville. Where they care about the quality of a match or in ring work. In ring work means very little at the end of the day. Do you think the Rock became the GOAT. Because of his in ring work. Sure he was solid. But he had other qualities. He was an athelte, and an entertainer. Bliss right now has something going for her psychology. I don't care if she is solid in the ring. But her in ring psychology to me is the best in the division. How many holds she can do, doesen't bother me. To say she needs to be go back to NXT? :lol what? Whats the point in that, going backwards? Shes the top heel diva on SD right now, and the champion, shes top of the mountain right now. Why one earth would she want to do that, what is the point in that? Thats absurd. She can develop on the main roster. NXT is Development, she is not at Development level anymore.


----------



## Strategize

3ku1 said:


> ITs good she diddn't stay in NXT. Because NXT is Smarkville. Where they care about the quality of a match or in ring work. In ring work means very little at the end of the day. Do you think the Rock became the GOAT. Because of his in ring work. Sure he was solid. But he had other qualities. He was an athelte, and an entertainer. Bliss right now has something going for her psychology. I don't care if she is solid in the ring. But her in ring psychology to me is the best in the division. How many holds she can do, doesen't bother me. To say she needs to be go back to NXT? :lol what? Whats the point in that, going backwards? Shes the top heel diva on SD right now, and the champion, shes top of the mountain right now. Why one earth would she want to do that, what is the point in that? Thats absurd. She can develop on the main roster. NXT is Development, she is not at Development level anymore.


That's a pretty absurd example since The Rock even before he became The Rock was way better than Alexa is in the ring. Once you get to a certain level wrestling wise you can allow other things to do the job for you to get over, Alexa hasn't reached that level yet.

You think I'm being negative when I say she should be in NXT when that's not the case. Working Takeover matches with Ember and Asuka could of done alot for her.
Also there's *way way* more to in ring psychology than simply facial expressions, so she's green there too.


----------



## nyelator

Strategize said:


> It does matter. Even if the stars don't matter, match quality does matter.
> 
> The only time in any of these matches where the crowd seemed to react to anything is when there was a suplex off the top. That's a problem.
> 
> I'm not really defending Becky either since I'm not a big fan of her, but Alexa isn't ready for this. I mean this in the nicest way, but right now she should in NXT wrestling Ember moon and Asuka improving.


Alexa jobbing to those two would be terrible she is beyond that


----------



## nyelator

domotime2 said:


> i dont care about in-ring work as most smarks do and history has shown that most casuals don't either. As long as she's not botching to a high degree, then it's fine. Her facial expressions and mic work prove she's ready for the big times. It's tough because all we've been hearing foreverrrr are about the 4 horsewomen, so she has to do a lot to not only win casuals over, but nxt marks as well.
> 
> I would've not put the belt on her so early either, but to say she needs to be back in NxT is kinda laughable. She's ready to be on the roster, I just think story wise, it would've served her better to not win it so early.


I think her holding it is fine but I agree with the rest


----------



## JC00

Strategize said:


> Her mic-skills are no where good enough to make up for how green she is wrestling wise.


Already has, because Vince put the title on her. Also stop with "how green she is" you make it out like she can't wrestle at all. People have seen her work good matches with Bayley, Sasha and Asuka. Hell she even put on a decent triple threat with Carmella and Nia.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss is a decent worker. She's not Charlotte or Sasha level. But shes Solid. I like that because I don't feel like shes another ring rat you know. And green? Shes an established player in WWE now. Don't disservice her. Vince clearly saw something in her, to put the title on the girl 3 months into her main roster debut. Her mic skills are great too. This whole oh shoot thing. How about people start placing blame where it belongs. Creative and Booking, not talent.


----------



## Strategize

JC00 said:


> Already has, because Vince put the title on her. Also stop with "how green she is" you make it out like she can't wrestle at all. People have seen her work good matches with Bayley, Sasha and Asuka. Hell she even put on a decent triple threat with Carmella and Nia.


NXT is completely different ballgame, the crowds are much easier to please, and the perception from the IWC more positive.

A good Sasha/Charlotte match on the main roster would be great in NXT. 
A good Bayley/Nia match in NXT might be nothing on the main roster.

She can work, just not to the level where she's having 10+ min matches as the champion infront of zombies.



nyelator said:


> As much as I hate them keep in mind NXT fans tend not to be on their phones as often


Well, they're actual wrestling fans that's why.


----------



## nyelator

Strategize said:


> NXT is completely different ballgame, the crowds are much easier to please, and perception from the IWC more positive.
> 
> A good Sasha/Charlotte match on the main roster would be great in NXT.
> A good Bayley/Nia match in NXT might be nothing on the main roster.
> 
> She can work, just not to the level where she's having 10+ min matches as the champion infront of zombies.


As much as I hate them keep in mind NXT fans tend not to be on their phones as often


----------



## nyelator

Strategize said:


> NXT is completely different ballgame, the crowds are much easier to please, and the perception from the IWC more positive.
> 
> A good Sasha/Charlotte match on the main roster would be great in NXT.
> A good Bayley/Nia match in NXT might be nothing on the main roster.
> 
> She can work, just not to the level where she's having 10+ min matches as the champion infront of zombies.
> 
> 
> Well, they're actual wrestling fans that's why.


Ye I agree


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah NXT crowds are full of smarks, they eat that shit up. Bayley was god over their. Now? LOL. So yeah. Most of the fans on the MR, are yeah wrestling fans. But Alexa doesen't need to do 10 plus minute matches, just because shes champ.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## nyelator

Carmella is gaining will not catch her but she is closing the gap (must be the beanies and Snap backs)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## nyelator

Rainmaka! said:


>


One of my favorite pics of her


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Let's not forget that Bliss is a heel and that limits her as well in what she could do. I guarantee when she turns face she'll be pulling off a ton more.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

someone said people never reacted to the cage match except for one spot. sorry but thats a complete lie. Just because people arent getting attitude era pops doesn't mean people don't react or care. Every time someone tried to escape, people reacted, the really loud becky chant ( someone also said becky is less over, year right) the dual corner drop spot, ramming each other of the cage, top rope drop kick off the cage, the this is awesome chant, people booing luchadora,people reacted to a lot of the match, to say no one hardly reacted is complete selective bullshit and i'm beginning to see why a lot of people find alexa detractors to be annoying and petty.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

From another forum i go to, someone made this for me


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> someone said people never reacted to the cage match except for one spot. sorry but thats a complete lie. Just because people arent getting attitude era pops doesn't mean people don't react or care. Every time someone tried to escape, people reacted, the really loud becky chant ( someone also said becky is less over, year right) the dual corner drop spot, ramming each other of the cage, top rope drop kick off the cage, the this is awesome chant, people booing luchadora,people reacted to a lot of the match, to say no one hardly reacted is complete selective bullshit and i'm beginning to see why a lot of people find alexa detractors to be annoying and petty.


Are we talking about ThEmB0neZ again I will say this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWL90wryyOw


----------



## starsfan24

Saw this on my Facebook and thought it was pretty funny:

Everytime I see Alexa Bliss get angry


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Saw this on my Facebook and thought it was pretty funny:
> 
> Everytime I see Alexa Bliss get angry


Pretty much


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Didn't know they was beefing. @Tommy-V @Legit BOSS


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Lexi and Sasha don't follow each other on twitter and she didn't specifically mention Sasha as one of her mentors? OMG, you guys, they TOTALLY HATE EACH OTHER!!!

Some people really do have too much free time on their hands.


On a more positive note, SmackDown ratings better than the previous 2 weeks when the promo video was all about Alexa vs Becky. Nice.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha and Lexi don't follow each other. Oh the humanity! Yeah ppl have too much time on their Hands. Alexa and Becky are big draws huh? In any case. I hope Alexa gets a fresh new opponent. Wouldent mind Alexa Nikki.


----------



## JC00

The Alexa/Sasha beef thing isn't new. I recall first reading about it in November 2015. I mean there definitely has been a few things that could indicate there is a problem between them. But can't really say for sure. Some of things have already been mentioned. But other things have been an incident with a fan Sasha had when the person said they were also an Alexa fan and Sasha threw a pen at them. Some think Sasha is the one that wrote to the dirty and called Alexa a ring rat and that she slept with everyone. And apparently Sasha has blocked people that tweet her about Alexa. There were some reports that in a couple of their matches at NXT house shows Sasha stiffed Alexa. There was then the subtweeting that happened around Survivor Series. Which Sasha posted this picture 











and Alexa responded "cupcake, that was then, this is now" 

Now of course that could have been them working and building up for SS but it they subtweeted and never actually @'d each other.


I won't say there is any 100% definitive proof that there is a problem between them but there is some stuff that would indicate they aren't exactly friends. I mean definitely haven't seen pictures of Sasha and Alexa like this I have of Alexa and Bayley, Alexa and Becky and Alexa and Charlotte.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

JC00 said:


> The Alexa/Sasha beef thing isn't new. I recall first reading about it in November 2015. I mean there definitely has been a few things that could indicate there is a problem between them. But can't really say for sure. Some of things have already been mentioned. But other things have been an incident with a fan Sasha had when the person said they were also an Alexa fan and Sasha threw a pen at them. Some think Sasha is the one that wrote to the dirty and called Alexa a ring rat and that she slept with everyone. There were some reports that in a couple of their matches at NXT house shows Sasha stiffed Alexa. There was then the subtweeting that happened around Survivor Series. Which Sasha posted this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alexa responded "cupcake, that was then, this is now"
> 
> Now of course that could have been them working and building up for SS but it they subtweeted and never actually @'d each other.
> 
> 
> I won't say there is any 100% definitive proof that there is a problem between them but there is some stuff that would indicate they aren't exactly friends. I mean definitely haven't seen pictures of Sasha and Alexa like this I have of Alexa and Bayley, Alexa and Becky and Alexa and Charlotte.


Not to mention an out of character interview on WWE.com that Alexa gave were she specifically name-dropped Becky, Charlotte, and Bayley as the women that helped her through NXT.


----------



## 3ku1

I've heard that ring rat claims before. I remember Alexa responded. And says it's all BS and none of its true. She seemed quite upset about the claims. I read somewhere. She's engaged to Murphy. But clearly Sasha Doesent or they are not friends. Sasha seems like a jerk though.


----------



## Café de René

Does that mean we're getting a Sasha/Alexa marks war after the Becky/Alexa one ?


----------



## JC00

Oh ya there was also one wild theory I saw that it stems from Sasha slapping and rubbing Alexa in one of their matches

The incidents


----------



## KC Armstrong

Whether Sasha and Lexi like each other or not, you'd really have to be an idiot to believe that Sasha was the one who made up all that bullshit about Alexa. Sasha actually has a life and that anonymous post is clearly the work of a low-life loser with nothing going for himself.

We don't need to get into that whole thing again, but the proof is in the pudding. Not only did she easily shoot that shit down, but also remember that she was already with Murphy when that BS was posted and he put a ring on her finger afterwards. I don't know about y'all, but if I was in Murphy's shoes and there really was this open secret that my girl was fucking every wrestler, trainer and executive in that place, my reaction certainly wouldn't be to propose to her. My bullshit meter immediately went off when I read it and everything that has happened since confirms that it was bullshit. That was either a sad internet wrestling fan, of which there are many, or someone working at the PC who tried to hit on her and got rejected. It certainly was not Sasha Banks.


Also, when the next draft happens, they better reunite Alexa and Nia. #TeamRude needs to be a thing on television.


----------



## JC00

I wonder if there is really beef between Alexa and Sasha if Nia will stiff Sasha for her bestie

:hbk1


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Also, when the next draft happens, they better reunite Alexa and Nia. #TeamRude needs to be a thing on television.


They missed an opportunity to pair Alexa and Nia on SD in a Shawn Michaels/Diesel '93/'94 like pairing.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> They missed an opportunity to pair Alexa and Nia on SD in a Shawn Michaels/Diesel '93/'94 like pairing.


Maybe someone at NXT should have checked out these facebook live videos Alexa & Nia did when they were down there. They are absolutely hilarious together.


----------



## marshal99

Nia and bliss are besties backstage in nxt but neber outside of it.


----------



## nyelator

Sasha does come off like jerkre call this https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/765675237769932801?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## 3ku1

Anyone see this Top 5 Jerks in WWE on Youtube? Sasha is Number one :lol. Not saying its true. But when theirs smoke theirs fire. But anyway back on topic. Whos Bliss next opponent? 

Becky
Nikki
Natayla?


----------



## AllenNoah

3ku1 said:


> Anyone see this Top 5 Jerks in WWE on Youtube? Sasha is Number one :lol. Not saying its true. But when theirs smoke theirs fire. But anyway back on topic. Whos Bliss next opponent?
> 
> Becky
> Nikki
> Natayla?


Probably Naomi until Nikki and Natalya finish their feud, then Nikki.


----------



## starsfan24

I would say Nikki when she finishes up with Natalya.


----------



## 3ku1

Could you imagine the butt gifs if they feuded? :lol


----------



## AllenNoah

3ku1 said:


> Could you imagine the butt gifs if they feuded? :lol


But will they have a pose off like Triple H andd Scott Steiner did? That's the real question.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

So Smackdown got an extra boostthis week with alexa and becky in the main event. I would love love to see people try to say alexa isnt a draw or isnt very good now. Lets see how delusional they can be


----------



## Mordecay

Lenny Leonard said:


> So Smackdown got an extra million viewers this week with alexa and becky in the main event. I would love love to see people try to say alexa isnt a draw or isnt very good now. Lets see how delusional they can be


WTF are you talking about? they got 100k more than the last week, which is a normal up and down rating thing in WWE, not a big difference (200k-300k would mean something)

See it for yourself

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/0119/621366/how-did-wwe-smackdown-do-with-a-women-steel-cage-main-event/


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Mordecay said:


> WTF are you talking about? they got 100k more than the last week, which is a normal up and down rating thing in WWE, not a big difference (200k-300k would mean something)
> 
> See it for yourself
> 
> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/0119/621366/how-did-wwe-smackdown-do-with-a-women-steel-cage-main-event/


yeah sorry miss read it. got it from somewhere else. still pretty good.


----------



## JC00

Well the Alexa/Becky main event certainly didn't hurt Smackdown this week. Also it was actually the most watched non-special SD (Episode 900 and Wild Card Finals) since September

September 13, 2016 - 2,658,000 viewers
September 20, 2016 - 2,292,000 viewers
September 27, 2016 - 2,340,000 viewers
October 4, 2016 - 2,316,000 viewers
October 11, 2016 - 2,448,000 viewers
October 18, 2016 - 2,405,000 viewers
October 25, 2016 - 2,127,000 viewers
November 1, 2016 - 2,187,000 viewers
November 8, 2016 - 1,921,000 viewers (Election Day Coverage)
November 16, 2016 - 2,725,000 viewers (900th special featuring Undertaker and Edge)
November 22, 2016 - 2,505,000 viewers
November 29, 2016 - 2,576,000 viewers
December 6, 2016 - 2,479,000 viewers
December 13, 2016 - 2,361,000 viewers
December 20, 2016 - 2,637,000 viewers
December 27, 2016 - 2,885,000 viewers (Wild Card Finals/Cena Return)
January 3, 2017 : 2,596,000 viewers 
January 10, 2017 : 2,533,000 viewers
January 17, 2017 : 2,652,000 viewers


Was actually the 5th highest non-special edition since the brand-split.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Well the Alexa/Becky main event certainly didn't hurt Smackdown this week. Also it was actually the most watched non-special SD (Episode 900 and Wild Card Finals) since September
> 
> September 13, 2016 - 2,658,000 viewers
> September 20, 2016 - 2,292,000 viewers
> September 27, 2016 - 2,340,000 viewers
> October 4, 2016 - 2,316,000 viewers
> October 11, 2016 - 2,448,000 viewers
> October 18, 2016 - 2,405,000 viewers
> October 25, 2016 - 2,127,000 viewers
> November 1, 2016 - 2,187,000 viewers
> November 8, 2016 - 1,921,000 viewers (Election Day Coverage)
> November 16, 2016 - 2,725,000 viewers (900th special featuring Undertaker and Edge)
> November 22, 2016 - 2,505,000 viewers
> November 29, 2016 - 2,576,000 viewers
> December 6, 2016 - 2,479,000 viewers
> December 13, 2016 - 2,361,000 viewers
> December 20, 2016 - 2,637,000 viewers
> December 27, 2016 - 2,885,000 viewers (Wild Card Finals/Cena Return)
> January 3, 2017 : 2,596,000 viewers
> January 10, 2017 : 2,533,000 viewers
> January 17, 2017 : 2,652,000 viewers
> 
> 
> Was actually the 5th highest non-special edition since the brand-split.


So a boost of 119000. Great job for Becky/Bliss


----------



## Jersey

AllenNoah said:


> But will they have a pose off like Triple H andd Scott Steiner did? That's the real question.


If they do then almost every guy will have Bliss or Nikki avys lol.


----------



## Reotor

Mordecay said:


> WTF are you talking about? they got 100k more than the last week, which is a normal up and down rating thing in WWE, not a big difference (200k-300k would mean something)
> 
> See it for yourself
> 
> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/0119/621366/how-did-wwe-smackdown-do-with-a-women-steel-cage-main-event/


Just the fact ratings didn't drop is good enough news to me.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## nyelator

Rainmaka! said:


>


Never get's old


----------



## N3LL14

Rainmaka! said:


>



Oh my damn.....


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> The Alexa/Sasha beef thing isn't new. I recall first reading about it in November 2015. I mean there definitely has been a few things that could indicate there is a problem between them. But can't really say for sure. Some of things have already been mentioned. But other things have been an incident with a fan Sasha had when the person said they were also an Alexa fan and Sasha threw a pen at them. Some think Sasha is the one that wrote to the dirty and called Alexa a ring rat and that she slept with everyone. And apparently Sasha has blocked people that tweet her about Alexa. There were some reports that in a couple of their matches at NXT house shows Sasha stiffed Alexa. There was then the subtweeting that happened around Survivor Series. Which Sasha posted this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alexa responded "cupcake, that was then, this is now"
> 
> Now of course that could have been them working and building up for SS but it they subtweeted and never actually @'d each other.
> 
> 
> I won't say there is any 100% definitive proof that there is a problem between them but there is some stuff that would indicate they aren't exactly friends. I mean definitely haven't seen pictures of Sasha and Alexa like this I have of Alexa and Bayley, Alexa and Becky and Alexa and Charlotte.


Sasha blocked people for mentioning Alexa? Talk about jealousy.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> Sasha blocked people for mentioning Alexa? Talk about jealousy.


you may have to take that accusation with a grain of salt. unless there is direct proof


----------



## NasJayz

Lenny Leonard said:


> you may have to take that accusation with a grain of salt. unless there is direct proof


I'll ask her about Alexa and see if she blocks me lol.


----------



## Jersey

NasJayz said:


> I'll ask her about Alexa and see if she blocks me lol.


Lol that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## starsfan24

NasJayz said:


> I'll ask her about Alexa and see if she blocks me lol.


Any update?


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Jesus Christ that jiggle in the second gif.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Rainmaka! said:


>


Alexa Bliss will never use me as a table, why even live? 



Lenny Leonard said:


>


WWE camera men turning face at long last :yum:


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> Any update?


So far nothing.


----------



## nyelator

Rainmaka! said:


>


That one does not get old as well.


PaigeLover said:


> Jesus Christ that jiggle in the second gif.


I was about to ask her the new girl in the Sig is then I realized 


MillionDollarProns said:


> Alexa Bliss will never use me as a table, why even live?
> 
> 
> 
> WWE camera men turning face at long last :yum:


Yeah about how I feel also I swear cameramen in NXT and SD are obsessed with her ass as we get those perfect ass shots that no one else get's (are Vince is saying do it on purpose :surprise


Lenny Leonard said:


>


Between her and Carmella wrist tape is a real turn on these days.


----------



## 3ku1

So according to new rumours WWE are planning on a lot of the woman to feature at WM. Planning on Raw and SD woman's title to feature. Rumour is it could be a Three way of Alexa, Nikki, and Lynch for the SD woman's title. Possibility of a fatal four way. With either EVA Marie ugh, or Mickie involved. Carmella name thrown around too. Apparently they are going for a Mickie/Becky feud on SD. Sounds okay. http://www.inquisitr.com/3905528/nikki-bella-wrestlemania-33/


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Fucking sexy as hell. Murphy


----------



## Jersey

Blissmania will be great if she retains.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> Blissmania will be great if she retains.


It may be unlikely she retains but it would be awesome for 2 reasons. Our fav winning on the biggest stage, and pissing off the annoying detractors


----------



## 3ku1

Even if Bliss Doesent retain at Mania. Bearing she Doesent drop it before then of course. Still not a bad start to her main roster career. Year off NXT. She's done pretty good. Without the split. She would prob still be directionless in NXT.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> So according to new rumours WWE are planning on a lot of the woman to feature at WM. Planning on Raw and SD woman's title to feature. Rumour is it could be a Three way of Alexa, Nikki, and Lynch for the SD woman's title. Possibility of a fatal four way. With either EVA Marie ugh, or Mickie involved. Carmella name thrown around too. Apparently they are going for a Mickie/Becky feud on SD. Sounds okay. http://www.inquisitr.com/3905528/nikki-bella-wrestlemania-33/


Please give me a Nikki,Carmella,Alexa,and Becky match Please please


----------



## Jersey

Personally I would like Bliss to face nikki only if nikki puts Bliss over at wm.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> So according to new rumours WWE are planning on a lot of the woman to feature at WM. Planning on Raw and SD woman's title to feature. Rumour is it could be a Three way of Alexa, Nikki, and Lynch for the SD woman's title. Possibility of a fatal four way. With either EVA Marie ugh, or Mickie involved. Carmella name thrown around too. Apparently they are going for a Mickie/Becky feud on SD. Sounds okay. http://www.inquisitr.com/3905528/nikki-bella-wrestlemania-33/


Wouldn't that be the ultimate slap in the face to have plastic mc redface eva come back from a drug suspension and fucking off to film a shitty nic cage movie, to be in the title match at mania?

My ideal match would be a fatal 4 way between Alexa, Nikki, Mickie and Becky with Becky finally getting the belt back. I know Bliss has to lose sometime and at mania is a great time, and unlike some other people, i wont get upset when my fav eventually loses


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Flawless


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823153601518280704


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823153601518280704




Meh. Kind of annoyed WWE went with the "history" narrative for the cage match. Allows the Charlotte and Sasha marks to have a go about the "history" thing like people were during their feud these last few months. 


Also it shows how pumped up by the WWE Sasha/Charlotte really was. Because we didn't hear a peep about "history" when Alexa/Becky was the first one-on-one women's tables match. Guess WWE thought if Alexa/Becky were making history it would somehow take some shine of off Charlotte/Sasha's "historic" feud


----------



## Jericho-79

I LOVE Alexa's signature pose with the SD Women's belt. :faint:


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Meh. Kind of annoyed WWE went with the "history" narrative for the cage match. Allows the Charlotte and Sasha marks to have a go about the "history" thing like people were during their feud these last few months.
> 
> 
> Also it shows how pumped up by the WWE Sasha/Charlotte really was. Because we didn't hear a peep about "history" when Alexa/Becky was the first one-on-one women's tables match. Guess WWE thought if Alexa/Becky were making history it would somehow take some shine of off Charlotte/Sasha's "historic" feud


Well imo Alexa/Becky is on par with Sasha/Charlotte. If not better. But the perception seems to be the woman's roster on Raw is superior. And having most of the major moments. Although with the Mickie reveal. SD Woman's roster ain't to far behind imo.


----------



## Jersey

https://www.instagram.com/p/rSVfTWHP_D/


----------



## DELETE

PaigeLover said:


>


she looks like a different person in that first pic


----------



## Jersey

DELETE said:


> she looks like a different person in that first pic


She was younger then.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823540491560091648
Thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> She was younger then.


Both versions are hot though


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

So what do we think SD has planned for Bliss tommorro? We know she is with Mickie now. So that's a good team their. Well Becky still be the #1 contender? I a presuming the feud continue. But tbh I am getting tired of Becky. It's been the best diva feud in a while. I don't know I am read for a new opponent. But I think Becky well continue.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

[/QUOTE]

I'd love to see alexa do a 450 splash


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


>


James getting that pussy ;D


----------



## 3ku1

Is that Ellsworth? Is he a dork in real life too? :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Big Cass better be watching him. As for tomorrow, I'd bet they do Becky vs Mickie (w/ Alexa). Maybe? Or something to that effect. And next challenger I'd say will be Nikki if Becky is out of the title scene. Wouldn't be surprised either way on that though.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah theirs the rumor of a Mickie/Becky feud. So that may start and Alexa may just come out looking sexy with the title haha. Might see her on commentary or something. Not sure she well have a match at the rumble. But she prob well at EC.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Lenny Leonard

They are in Alexa's home state tonight. Can't wait for the big pop for her


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Bliss


----------



## nyelator

Just going to conform here yes they are engaged


----------



## Lenny Leonard

nyelator said:


> Just going to conform here yes they are engaged


Thats good. Happy for both of them


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


That peach though Jesus Christ.


----------



## starsfan24

http://www.ohio.com/entertainment/t...vercame-anorexia-to-rise-in-the-ring-1.742625

Interview with Ohio.com


----------



## starsfan24

nyelator said:


> Just going to conform here yes they are engaged


Was it some sort of big secret that I missed? I'm pretty sure they have been for awhile no?


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah reading the thread currently on the General WWE page. These fools think this is a new development. They have been engaged for a long time. It was just a formaility. Good on them. It is refreshing seeing a woman be with a guy in WWE, not to further her career. They seem really good together too from what I have seen.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Just posting, shit how brutal was Alexa's forearm? So stiff. Damn I think she is the best heel diva in all of WWE atm. And with Mickie, putting her over like a million bucks. Becky on her ass again :lol. Good segment. And Alexa looked sexy as hell Murphy your a very smart man .

ETA: Looks like Bliss and Naomi are feuding, meh. Naomi is too reckless in the ring. Might kill Bliss het. But guess she needs an opponent.

So it well be a three woman tag match at the rumble. Alexa,Mickie, and Natayla. Pre Show looks like it :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Can't wait to see what Becky fans, who have been talking about Naomi vs. Alexa, will say now that it looks like it's actually happening. :heyman6


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Was it some sort of big secret that I missed? I'm pretty sure they have been for awhile no?


NO mate just telling everybody who is new are what ever (I knew for a while now)


----------



## JC00

Ya hopefully Alexa/Naomi is mostly done through story and not matches. Their No Mercy matc wasn't good, although their two matches on SD and Main Event after No Mercy were better. But it won't stop the Becky marks and Alexa detractors from blaming Alexa.

But when they do i'll remind them

Going by in-ring debut date 

Alexa has only been wrestling for 3 years

Naomi has been wrestling for *7* years.


----------



## 3ku1

I am still not over how Stiff Alexa was with that forearm. I mean shit that was brutal :lol. Damn Becky getting a beating atm. I guess they are reserving the matches for EC. So its going to be Alexa, Natayla, and Mickie v Nikki, Becky, and Naomi at the Rumble. IT looks like on the pre show. Well as long as Bliss does not get pinned. Seeing she is the champ.


----------



## starsfan24

She just retweeted it. I'm on mobile otherwise I would post it. Would someone be a good lad and post it?


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Was it some sort of big secret that I missed? I'm pretty sure they have been for awhile no?


Double quote be mistake 


3ku1 said:


> Just posting, shit how brutal was Alexa's forearm? So stiff. Damn I think she is the best heel diva in all of WWE atm. And with Mickie, putting her over like a million bucks. Becky on her ass again :lol. Good segment. And Alexa looked sexy as hell Murphy your a very smart man .
> 
> ETA: Looks like Bliss and Naomi are feuding, meh. Naomi is too reckless in the ring. Might kill Bliss het. But guess she needs an opponent.
> 
> So it well be a three woman tag match at the rumble. Alexa,Mickie, and Natayla. Pre Show looks like it :lol


Yeah Naomi vs Alexa could be the end of Bliss (I hope not)


starsfan24 said:


> Can't wait to see what Becky fans, who have been talking about Naomi vs. Alexa, will say now that it looks like it's actually happening. :heyman6


Yeah hope Naomi jobs


----------



## 3ku1

Well unless Alexa goes over Naomi, should be alright. I just hope its just a story. I mean I would rather Alexa face Nikki.


----------



## starsfan24

Might just tide everyone over until Mania. I'm assuming it'll be Bliss vs Naomi at EC.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah rumor is, it is going to be Alexa, Nikki, Becky, Mickie at mana for the title. So Naomi might be out of the picture by then.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Well as long as Bliss does not get pinned. Seeing she is the champ.


 Knowing how WWE does stuff, with the way Alexa shit on her tonight means 100% Naomi will pin her in that match.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Knowing how WWE does stuff, with the way Alexa shit on her tonight means 100% Naomi will pin her in that match.


Maybe depends on who they book to win that match.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Yeah Naomi vs Alexa could be the end of Bliss (I hope not)


End of her how?

HIGHLY doubt she is dropping the title to Naomi. Which means she's likely going into WM with the title. 

This feud is just a breather because Becky and Alexa had been feuding for almost 5 months. Even Charlotte and Sasha moved on after 5 months. 

I mean ya they had that bad match at No Mercy but their match on SD 2 days later and Main Event a couple of weeks later were okay for those two. Yet the still moved forward with Alexa going over Becky for the title even after that No Mercy match.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> IT looks like on the pre show. Well as long as Bliss does not get pinned.


WWE.com says it's on the main card.


The Raw Tag Title and Sasha/Nia matches both have (Kick-off Match) next to them. The Six-Woman doesn't.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh okay. I agree with you. I just think this is a filler feud for Alexa. I mean if she is not dropping the belt to Becky, I doubt she well drop the belt to Naomi I presume at EC. Okay these two don't work that well together. But they have had better matches. Naomi is just reckless in the ring. Alexa is just green, but she is improoving. Difference is Alexa has been wrestling 3 years, Naomi 7. And Alexa is already far better.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Just posting, shit how brutal was Alexa's forearm? So stiff. Damn I think she is the best heel diva in all of WWE atm. And with Mickie, putting her over like a million bucks. Becky on her ass again :lol. Good segment. And Alexa looked sexy as hell Murphy your a very smart man .
> 
> ETA: Looks like Bliss and Naomi are feuding, meh. Naomi is too reckless in the ring. Might kill Bliss het. But guess she needs an opponent.
> 
> So it well be a three woman tag match at the rumble. Alexa,Mickie, and Natayla. Pre Show looks like it :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824068246227664897


----------



## JC00

You know who to vote for 


http://www.wwe.com/polls/which-supe...on-the-cover-of-sports-illustrated’s-upcoming


----------



## starsfan24

Bang.


----------



## Mordecay

I get why Alexa is first, but it is really surprising see Bayley second and Becky third


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

.


----------



## 3ku1

Mordecay said:


> I get why Alexa is first, but it is really surprising see Bayley second and Becky third


Bayleys cute. She also goes well with her baby face persona. More so then Becky I think. More over then Becky I think.


----------



## 3ku1

ETA: seems obvious Mickie well turn on Alexa. Talking Smack Mickies like "Friends don't last forever". I wonder if they are planning on turning Alexa face.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> End of her how?
> 
> HIGHLY doubt she is dropping the title to Naomi. Which means she's likely going into WM with the title.
> 
> This feud is just a breather because Becky and Alexa had been feuding for almost 5 months. Even Charlotte and Sasha moved on after 5 months.
> 
> I mean ya they had that bad match at No Mercy but their match on SD 2 days later and Main Event a couple of weeks later were okay for those two. Yet the still moved forward with Alexa going over Becky for the title even after that No Mercy match.


No not the title (Naomi is a botch machine)


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> You know who to vote for
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/polls/which-supe...on-the-cover-of-sports-illustrated’s-upcoming


Honestly I almost voted for Carmella or Maryse went with Bliss though


----------



## Jersey




----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Great promo from mickie last night. I knew that would be the reason she helped Bliss. 4 horsewomen thinking they invented women's wrestling and that would piss mickie off. So far a neat duo, mickie and alexa


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Lenny Leonard

I do hope that Bliss walks into Mania as champ. I don't even care if she loses. just to be there in a match as champ would be awesome for her first year


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Jericho-79

Little Miss Bliss is proof that great things come in small packages.:grin2:


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcKATAMJ4Fs


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Just read a comment from some apparent delusional Naomi mark that Alexa's win over Naomi on SD after No Mercy wasn't clean because "when Naomi was on the top rope Alexa shook the rope". :austin3 

Well first the person was wrong about the shaking part because Alexa pushed Naomi's leg. But yep apparently pushing someone when they are on the top rope is dirty.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

<3


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

http://m.imgur.com/a/Vg96l


----------



## 3ku1

Fark she's just so sexy lol. Hottest woman on the MAin Roster imo. Murphy is a smart man for locking that down haha.


----------



## Paigeology

Rainmaka! said:


>


Proof Alexa is left handed  all the best people are


----------



## starsfan24

BlitzkriegMickie said:


> Proof Alexa is left handed  all the best people are


I agree with this statement.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Bliss engaged #1 post on General WWE page :lol. Are ppl really that interested? She's engaged. And...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I'd just like to re-state how glad i am i found this sub forum. I swear wrestling fans are never happy with anything. Here and on other forums i visit, nothing but pissing and moaning over something so trivial as wrestling. I only like Bliss and glad i found a whole forum for her here. And when she eventually loses the title or has a small losing streak, i wont flip out or complain about it, i enjoy most everything she does and know she'll be a big part of the division for years


----------



## Café de René

3ku1 said:


> Alexa Bliss engaged #1 post on General WWE page :lol. Are ppl really that interested? She's engaged. And...


Lol at OP thinking fans will turn on her though.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Café de René said:


> Lol at OP thinking fans will turn on her though.



Nah just shows how popular is she :grin2:


----------



## nyelator

Café de René said:


> Lol at OP thinking fans will turn on her though.


Yeah it is quiet laughable


----------



## JC00

Alexa still at 30% on the WWE Sports Illustrated poll


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Alexa still at 30% on the WWE Sports Illustrated poll


Is she in the lead ?


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Is she in the lead ?


ya


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> ya


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Alexa Bliss engaged #1 post on General WWE page :lol. Are ppl really that interested? She's engaged. And...



I was just amused by the fact that this is being reported as breaking news on every wrestling site. They've been engaged for almost a year. 


Also, whoever decided to include Tamina in that Sports Illustrated poll is an evil motherfucker. 

:duck


----------



## starsfan24

Café de René said:


> Lol at OP thinking fans will turn on her though.


Lol yeah I laughed hard at that too.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> http://www.ohio.com/entertainment/t...vercame-anorexia-to-rise-in-the-ring-1.742625
> 
> Interview with Ohio.com


That is a great story from her, battling anorexia to being where she is now. Great for her and that can be used for when she turns face as inspiration


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

I hope Bliss makes it to mania as champ or at least has a match, just to see what cosplay she comes up with


----------



## starsfan24

After Natalya tagged Bliss in, "Ow. That hurt." :mark:


----------



## JC00

Predictable WWE booking as usual. I mean really saw that coming from the second they announced the tag match.


----------



## 3ku1

Niami pins Bliss? The champ should of not taken the pin fall. Stupid booking. Anyway pointless match. With typical predictable wwe booking. No one came off any different in that match. I wanted Nikki Bliss. Ugh.


----------



## JC00

Call me biased but I thought the Alexa/Becky match was as good or better than the Charlotte/Bayley Rumble match.


----------



## 3ku1

Charlotte carried most of the match. But yeah agree they'd match was just as good. I just hate They are making Bliss feud with the botch queen. Her and Becky have been killing it. Now this? Meh.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Charlotte carried most of the match. But yeah agree they'd match was just as good. I just hate They are making Bliss feud with the botch queen. Her and Becky have been killing it. Now this? Meh.


Was on reddit during it and people were talking about how good Naomi looked. She was in the match for 30 seconds and those kicks looked dumb


----------



## Strategize

JC00 said:


> Call me biased but I thought the Alexa/Becky match was as good or better than the Charlotte/Bayley Rumble match.


No


----------



## starsfan24

Naomi's kicks are the dumbest move in wrestling.


----------



## JC00

Strategize said:


> No


Says the person that lurks in a thread of a female wrestler they despise.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Naomi's kicks are the dumbest move in wrestling.


Doesn't even look like she comes close to connecting when she does them.


Of course she looked ok in a six-woman tag where she didn't come in until the last 30 seconds and then did all her moves and made the pin. Put her in a singles match that goes 8-10 minutes and she doesn't look good. Which if it was her first few years, you can chalk it up to inexperience But she's been wrestling since '09, almost 8 years in the business, that's the problem with her she should be at least somewhat better than she is.

Which i'm sure the Alexa troll will say she's better than Alexa but Alexa's been wrestling 3 years, not 8 years


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Naomi sucked first time. Why would they think feuding for the title is a good thing. Alexa is a far better wrestler then Naomi. And she's less experienced


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Strategize said:


> No


----------



## Lenny Leonard

haven't seen the match yet, just off work, but yeah i expected the result. I feel this is just a filer feud for a little bit between Bliss and Naomi and then they'll have a big 4 way at mania with bliss nikki becky and mickie


----------



## nyelator

Strategize said:


> No


Yes


starsfan24 said:


> Naomi's kicks are the dumbest move in wrestling.


No that is the Rear View 


JC00 said:


> Says the person that lurks in a thread of a female wrestler they despise.


Pretty much


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Alexa Naomi sucked first time. Why would they think feuding for the title is a good thing. Alexa is a far better wrestler then Naomi. And she's less experienced


I mean their two matches after were alright but that wasn't really hard to accomplish and was because Alexa actually got to mount some offense and not lose on a dumb random roll up within 4 minutes.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


It's a bootyful, i mean blissful day


----------



## starsfan24

So Naomi Vs. Bliss seems locked in to Elimination Chamber no? Or do they get a chamber match? Also, did anyone catch Natty carrying Alexa out after the match? I laughed.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


>


Such a fine ass for a tiny lady . Least she looked hot per usual. Murphy you luckey man.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


>



Solid sell job by Alexa on kicks that look like they wouldn't harm a fly


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Solid sell job by Alexa on kicks that look like they wouldn't harm a fly


I hate those goddamn kicks.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Very Nice 


KC Armstrong said:


>


Thoughts on my head in on that last one 


JC00 said:


>


Makes it all better (the loss)


----------



## JC00

Proper heels tell the crowd that they told you




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825543974832205826


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Mango13




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


So Sexy. I love it when she has her hair up . Least she looked hot, I know shallow. But after that cluster of a womans tag match, where they made the champ eat the pin. Which was incrediibly short sighted booking. You have to look at the positives. I hope like heck they are not going to make Alexa drop the belt to Naomi of all people.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Solid sell job by Alexa on kicks that look like they wouldn't harm a fly


Ppl go on about her wrestling abilities. But she is IMO the most underrated seller on the womans roster. Do we remember the elbow incident? I Damn thought she dislocated it, but nope just selling. That's called psychology folks, and it is why she is my fav atm.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Ppl go on about her wrestling abilities. But she is IMO the most underrated seller on the womans roster. Do we remember the elbow incident? I Damn thought she dislocated it, but nope just selling. That's called psychology folks, and it is why she is my fav atm.


How about the sell job after the match last night, when she was all discombobulated and she needed Natalya to carry her out.


----------



## 3ku1

Roman that's how you sell a match! :lol


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> So Sexy. I love it when she has her hair up . Least she looked hot, I know shallow. But after that cluster of a womans tag match, where they made the champ eat the pin. Which was incrediibly short sighted booking. You have to look at the positives. I hope like heck they are not going to make Alexa drop the belt to Naomi of all people.


Idk know why creative would bliss off her fans like that. Talk about disrespectful and rude.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Ppl go on about her wrestling abilities. But she is IMO the most underrated seller on the womans roster. Do we remember the elbow incident? I Damn thought she dislocated it, but nope just selling. That's called psychology folks, and it is why she is my fav atm.


Well that and she is hot.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Ppl go on about her wrestling abilities. But she is IMO the most underrated seller on the womans roster. *Do we remember the elbow incident?* I Damn thought she dislocated it, but nope just selling. That's called psychology folks, and it is why she is my fav atm.


She scared the hell out of me there. I thought for sure she would be out for quite awhile. 



PaigeLover said:


> Idk know why creative would bliss off her fans like that. Talk about disrespectful and rude.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Idk know why creative would bliss off her fans like that. Talk about disrespectful and rude.


I don't know even what the point of that match was. Felt so put together last minute. No one acheived anything. IF they wanted to build Naomi and Alexa, god forbid. Then build it. You don't need to pin her in a tag match, it does not look good seeing she is the champ. Coulden't Natayla eat it? Just seems WWE do these filler matches some times. Oh theirs three people their, three people their. Let's put them on the kick off show. And have absolutely no payoff at all. In any case Bliss won't drop the title to Naomi. She's going to be at wm, and Naomi from the sources I have read won't be part of the match. So Alexa well be dropping the belt to Becky probably.


----------



## starsfan24

Anyone else catch it!? From tonight's WWE 24, good ole Nia and Alexa.


----------



## JC00

Alexa/Mickie vs Becky/Naomi tonight. So looks like Bliss is gonna eat another pin.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa/Mickie v Becky/Naomi? Well sources are saying Becky and Mickie are going to feud. So yeah Alexa may take the fall again. Or who knows to build their silly feud to EC. Alexa get's the pin on Naomi this. Time because well WWE backwards logic.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Alexa/Mickie v Becky/Naomi? Well sources are saying Becky and Mickie are going to feud. So yeah Alexa may take the fall again. Or who knows to build their silly feud to EC. Alexa get's the pin on Naomi this. Time because well WWE backwards logic.


Smart and proper booking would have Mickie get the pin on Becky after a little dirtiness by the heels to progress their feud, especially after they just got done using the 6-Women match to progress the Alexa/Naomi feud. But i'm expecting Naomi to do what she did again to Alexa and pin her and then ask Bryan for a title shot at EC next week saying she pinned Alexa twice in a week.


----------



## FasihFranck

I still don't know how did she get that big push because as far as I remember couple of years ago she wasn't even a wrestler but announcer and now she's the SD Women Champion.She might be flexible as hell on bed


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

<3


----------



## nyelator

FasihFranck said:


> I still don't know how did she get that big push because as far as I remember couple of years ago she wasn't even a wrestler but announcer and now she's the SD Women Champion.She might be flexible as hell on bed


Because fast progression mate (Batista is a good example as well)


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah just block that poster. He's a troll lol.


----------



## FasihFranck

Even Batista had been in mid card 2 to 3 years before his first title reign but Alexa went onto win SD Womens Champion without even winning NXT champion even though she had been in NXT and basically was a manager


----------



## FasihFranck

Batista was in developmental for 3 years and then went to main roster and won his first Championship after two years contrary to Bliss who started her 'wrestling' career in 2014 and she was in main roster in 2016 and won SD Women champion in few months


----------



## starsfan24

Just reading these comments -> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2017/1/31/14364266/lets-say-nice-things-about-alexa-bliss 

roud


----------



## JC00

FasihFranck said:


> I still don't know how did she get that big push because as far as I remember couple of years ago she wasn't even a wrestler but announcer and now she's the SD Women Champion.She might be flexible as hell on bed


How unqiue a Becky mark accusing Alexa of sleeping with people to get where she is. 


Reported.


----------



## JC00

FasihFranck said:


> Batista was in developmental for 3 years and then went to main roster and won his first Championship after two years contrary to Bliss who started her 'wrestling' career in 2014 and she was in main roster in 2016 and won SD Women champion in few months


She started training in May '13, moron. Didn't come up to main roster unitl July '16. She also was still wrestling at live events when she was managing Blake and Murphy.


----------



## 3ku1

She was never an announcer lol. She was in NXT for three years. Before she was elevated. And she wasent just given the title. She was on the MR nearly 4 months. Before she got it. Hardly a fast progression. She has worked really hard. So let's not get sexist huh.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> She was never an announcer lol. She was in NXT for three years. Before she was elevated. And she wasent just given the title. She was on the MR nearly 4 months. Before she got it. Hardly a fast progression. She has worked really hard. So let's not get sexist huh.


She was an unnamed ring announcer for an episode of NXT. I don't really count that.


----------



## Jersey

Why hasn't she had a champion shoot yet?


----------



## JC00

Shocker.


----------



## nyelator

FasihFranck said:


> Even Batista had been in mid card 2 to 3 years before his first title reign but Alexa went onto win SD Womens Champion without even winning NXT champion even though she had been in NXT and basically was a manager


She wrestled plenty I have links if you need proof 


FasihFranck said:


> Batista was in developmental for 3 years and then went to main roster and won his first Championship after two years contrary to Bliss who started her 'wrestling' career in 2014 and she was in main roster in 2016 and won SD Women champion in few months


2013 mate and Batista was in the main event early on just not winning and may I ask who your sources are for her sleeping with I guess HHH


JC00 said:


> How unqiue a Becky mark accusing Alexa of sleeping with people to get where she is.
> 
> 
> Reported.


Same mate


JC00 said:


> She started training in May '13, moron. Didn't come up to main roster unitl July '16. She also was still wrestling at live events when she was managing Blake and Murphy.


Yep and more TV than you would think


----------



## JC00

Just don't get WWE's obsession with having the champ always eat the pin in non title situations, Cena, Jericho, Alexa and Charlotte all ate pins in the last two nights and Ambrose and Neville still could.


----------



## Canes17

Especially if Bliss retains. Naomi's wins are pointless.


----------



## nyelator

Canes17 said:


> Especially if Bliss retains. Naomi's wins are pointless.


Naomi's contract i pointless 


JC00 said:


> Just don't get WWE's obsession with having the champ always eat the pin in non title situations, Cena, Jericho, Alexa and Charlotte all ate pins in the last two nights and Ambrose and Neville still could.


It piss's me off that


----------



## Canes17

Bliss looked hot


----------



## starsfan24

There's the Ambrose L.


----------



## Canes17

^ just about to say that. Come on Neville :lol


----------



## starsfan24

MORE MERCH


----------



## Lenny Leonard

No worries guys, they just want to elevate Naomi a bit to give her something to do and keep becky and bliss from each other for a bit. I like Naomi, no need to be negative on her for no reason. Let's be better than other posters here


----------



## JC00

Well tbf the opinions I have posted on here about Naomi in the last week are opinions I've had long before their feud started


----------



## moveznflips_

I just want to lick her feet all day and wash her body with my tongue. If you had a woman like this how could you ever want to go to work or leave the house. I'd just want to taste her body and face.
My current gf tbh is ugly now in my eyes and I see women like this and think wtf am I doing, I'm still young and should be searching for that type of girl.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm not a fan of Naomi, but she has definitely stepped it up over the past few days. Looked good tonight. Her finish is sick. Much better than the butt one. I just want a good match at Elimination Chamber. I don't see Bliss dropping the title until at least Mania.


----------



## Canes17

Well yeah I agree they are just keeping Bliss and Becky apart. It's a filler feud where Bliss we'll retain like The Boss she is. I have nothing against Naomi. Just an issue with the booking that's all. Bliss should of not ate two pins in a row. That's just silly booking. That and all the Champs are pins today.


----------



## Canes17

ETA:

Talking Smack just announced Officially Alexa v Naomi for the Smackdown Woman's Championship. At EC.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

watch now people will still bring up the no mercy match, despite the fact she was an emergency replacement on 24 hours notice. Of course the match prob wouldn't have been good. I think they'll do fine one on one


----------



## nyelator

I just think Naomi has sucks always have


----------



## nyelator

Canes17 said:


> Bliss looked hot


As always


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> watch now people will still bring up the no mercy match, despite the fact she was an emergency replacement on 24 hours notice. Of course the match prob wouldn't have been good. I think they'll do fine one on one


I've been telling people that bring up that match to go watch their match on SD after No Mercy and their Main Event match. Nothing great but it showed twice they can be better than No Mercy.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> I've been telling people that bring up that match to go watch their match on SD after No Mercy and their Main Event match. Nothing great but it showed twice they can be better than No Mercy.


yeah i saw them. They were good, serviceable matches. I just hate how every match must be a 5 star instant classic with a million finisher kickouts.


----------



## starsfan24

It is what it is. Can't please everyone. I'm just hoping for a decent match.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Canes17

Damn Bliss's thighs are even more thick then Naomi haha. What a babe.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:datass


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Jersey




----------



## moveznflips_

Gawddamn how did that nxt jobber manage to bag this fine piece of beauty. She should be with a top guy like Braun. Imagine those two in the sack. I swear if Alexa ever wrestles in sandals I'll attend my first ever wwe event just to see if I can smell that heaven. Don't you just want to bite her ass fat whilst she squeals ''ow daddy stop''


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I love Bliss as a heel but i can't wait for her face turn. Though i doubt she can go back to wearing the tutu


----------



## Jim Dandy

moveznflips_ said:


> Gawddamn how did that nxt jobber manage to bag this fine piece of beauty. She should be with a top guy like Braun. Imagine those two in the sack. I swear if Alexa ever wrestles in sandals I'll attend my first ever wwe event just to see if I can smell that heaven. Don't you just want to bite her ass fat whilst she squeals ''ow daddy stop''


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Lol on another forum some idiot gets triggered at the mere mention of Bliss and has to leave a back handed comment on her every chance he gets. Plus there is a womens pics/gifs thread that you can post whoever you want and he got upset cause of how much alexa gets posted. Keep in mind that it's an individual thread on a big forum that you dont have to read and you can post whoever you want and he gets triggered over it. lol


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol on another forum some idiot gets triggered at the mere mention of Bliss and has to leave a back handed comment on her every chance he gets. Plus there is a womens pics/gifs thread that you can post whoever you want and he got upset cause of how much alexa gets posted. Keep in mind that it's an individual thread on a big forum that you dont have to read and you can post whoever you want and he gets triggered over it. lol



I get there are going to be detractors of her like there is for pretty much every wrestler. But some of her's act like they genuinely have no clue why people would be fans of her and most of it is because of her in-ring ability. They act like she is Ashley Massaro/Cameron levels bad in the ring, which is not the case. Do people think Becky was like she is now 3 years into her career? She didn't come to WWE until she had already been wrestling 10 years. Sasha her 3rd year in was her 1st year of NXT, don't recall people really raving about her in-ring ability back then and even now 4 years later, ya, she's been had some good matches but she still botches a lot for someone who is considered good.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

We know most of it but what the hell (OR at least I do)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtLuPDKyun8


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> I get there are going to be detractors of her like there is for pretty much every wrestler.* But some of her's act like they genuinely have no clue why people would be fans of her and most of it is because of her in-ring ability.* They act like she is Ashley Massaro/Cameron levels bad in the ring, which is not the case. Do people think Becky was like she is now 3 years into her career? She didn't come to WWE until she had already been wrestling 10 years. Sasha her 3rd year in was her 1st year of NXT, don't recall people really raving about her in-ring ability back then and even now 4 years later, ya, she's been had some good matches but she still botches a lot for someone who is considered good.


Speaking of which, a few people on another forum i visit said that most like her because of her looks and just wouldn't admit it. Though the majority of posters in that thread agree that she cuts better promo's, has more personality and character traits than most of the women, and has prob the most star presence.


----------



## Hangman

PaigeLover said:


>


Wow


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7oMBq1vkCM


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Speaking of which, a few people on another forum i visit said that most like her because of her looks and just wouldn't admit it. Though the majority of posters in that thread agree that she cuts better promo's, has more personality and character traits than most of the women, and has prob the most star presence.


Well of course some of the reason guys liker her is because of her looks. Guys like attractive women, Bliss is very attractive. But being wrestling fans we have other criteria on why we are fans. Which is their character, mic skills and in-ring ability. Bliss has excelled at the first two and for only being three years in is solid in the third one. I mean if it was just based on looks Carmella, Eva Marie, Liv Morgan and Mandy Rose would be a lot more popular.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Well of course some of the reason guys liker her is because of her looks. Guys like attractive women, Bliss is very attractive. But being wrestling fans we have other criteria on why we are fans. Which is their character, mic skills and in-ring ability. Bliss has excelled at the first two and for only being three years in is solid in the third one. I mean if it was just based on looks Carmella, Eva Marie, Liv Morgan and Mandy Rose would be a lot more popular.


Yeah i said myself one of the reasons i like her was that i have a small crush on her, but it's only a small reason of many.

Plus you could easily say the only reason you like any wrestler is because your attracted to them.


----------



## Jersey

Final Judgement said:


> Wow


That peach is perfect.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## crazylegs77

seriously 1 of the most naturally beautiful girls ive ever seen.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Well of course some of the reason guys liker her is because of her looks. Guys like attractive women, Bliss is very attractive. But being wrestling fans we have other criteria on why we are fans. Which is their character, mic skills and in-ring ability. Bliss has excelled at the first two and for only being three years in is solid in the third one. I mean if it was just based on looks Carmella, Eva Marie, Liv Morgan and Mandy Rose would be a lot more popular.


Her being hot is a reason but not the main one (in top five though ;D)


----------



## Leon Knuckles

She got a nice butt.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Leon Knuckles said:


> She got a nice butt.


Understatement of the year.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Understatement of the year.


Majestic butt of unmatched greatness


----------



## nyelator

The Doc is almost done about a week left on it (1645 pages plus)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Was just watching Raw and they are promoting black history month and in a video they had Naomi talking about it. Now I'm wondering if Alexa is gonna drop the title to her at EC because it's black history month. Not that I have any problem with them promoting black history month but them having a black person win a title during black history month feels like something this era of WWE would do.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I honestly can't see her losing it now this close to mania. Have her hold it till then and she'll prob drop it in a 4 way involving her, becky, mickie and either one of these 3 (Naomi/Natalya/Nikki)


----------



## Jersey

http://m.imgur.com/rUl53oq


----------



## Mango13




----------



## nyelator

Mango13 said:


>


The Title never looked better


----------



## JC00

Alexa autographed shirt. Only a few are being auctioned off. 











http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1647884


----------



## starsfan24

Only $75. Not that bad tbh.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Love making the champion look strong eh?


----------



## JC00

Meh naomi mentioning WM being in her hometown is a dead giveaway that Alexa's losing the title to her.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829151364127326208
Top guys know...


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Meh naomi mentioning WM being in her hometown is a dead giveaway that Alexa's losing the title to her.


Don't say those words.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Alexa autographed shirt. Only a few are being auctioned off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1647884


All sold out


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Don't say those words.



I don't know maybe it's just the pessimistic side in me. But when she brought up WM being in her hometown it triggered me especially coupled with them running the black history month video before that segment.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Nah naomi has had the upper hand every week so wwe logic means alexa will win. I'm fine with naomi winning at mania or something, just let bliss get to mania as champ


----------



## starsfan24

I'm pretty confident she'll retain. It wouldn't shock me if Naomi won, but Bliss has had absolutely no offense this entire "feud." Naomi has gotten the better of her every week/ppv. Should be a retain here. Although it wouldn't shock me either way.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> I don't know maybe it's just the pessimistic side in me. But when she brought up WM being in her hometown it triggered me especially coupled with them running the black history month video before that segment.


Even though she might drop it, it eould be too soon imo.


----------



## starsfan24

:mark:


----------



## LowRida

Gotta say, am taking a liking to this lil wench.

Used to fast forward her, now I freeze frame !


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> :mark:


----------



## domotime2

no way she drops the belt to naomi....god damn that would be annoying and uneccesary


----------



## MERPER

domotime2 said:


> no way she drops the belt to naomi....god damn that would be annoying and uneccesary


I am rather confident in saying that Naomi is either walking into or out of WrestleMania with the belt...


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I'd let her squash coconut pies on my face with her ass.

[hide]1993[/hide]


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## HiddenFlaw

my god she was looking so good on smackdown wens3


----------



## JC00

BTW any of her detractors that says she doesn't get a reaction from the crowd go watch her entrance from last night. YEP. Definitely no reaction from the crowd there :HHH2. That's now 3 big major cities in the last month I can recall her getting a good crowd reaction, Chicago, San Antonio and Seattle. 


I'm sure someone will tell me about how she got none in Memphis when they had the Steel Cage match, yet Becky didn't get one either and i've been told she's the most over women's division babyface in the company


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> BTW any of her detractors that says she doesn't get a reaction from the crowd go watch her entrance from last night. YEP. Definitely no reaction from the crowd there :HHH2. That's now 3 big major cities in the last month I can recall her getting a good crowd reaction, Chicago, San Antonio and Seattle.
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone will tell me about how she got none in Memphis when they had the Steel Cage match, yet Becky didn't get one either and i've been told she's the most over women's division babyface in the company


Plus at survivor series in toronto. Don't worry about her losing the title. You were nervous she'd lose it back to becky on the last smackdown of 2016 and she didnt. I'm pretty sure she will retain. And if she doesn't, she's only 25 and got years ahead of her. She's too talented to not be a feature for a long time


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Plus at survivor series in toronto. Don't worry about her losing the title. You were nervous she'd lose it back to becky on the last smackdown of 2016 and she didnt. I'm pretty sure she will retain. And if she doesn't, she's only 25 and got years ahead of her. She's too talented to not be a feature for a long time


Oh I know she will eventually lose the title and i'm fine with that, i'm not a delusional mark. Just hoping her first official WM she walks in the champ because if she doesn't who knows if she'll even be on the card the way Vince is building this unappealing PartTimerMania.


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> Nah naomi has had the upper hand every week so wwe logic means alexa will win. I'm fine with naomi winning at mania or something, just let bliss get to mania as champ


Losing it to Naomi is the worst idea I have ever heard.


MERPER said:


> I am rather confident in saying that Naomi is either walking into or out of WrestleMania with the belt...


But Naomi actually sucks......................


----------



## MERPER

nyelator said:


> Losing it to Naomi is the worst idea I have ever heard.
> 
> 
> But Naomi actually sucks......................


I am not arguing either of these points. Let's not act like this is MMA. It's wrestling where storylines matter more than talent sometimes.

I am not saying I want to see Alexa lose. I'm a fan. I think she's terrific.

All I am saying is for business/public relations reasons I expect Naomi, at some point of WrestleMania to be given her "Wrestlemania moment" meaning either she wins the belt at EC and walks in there with it or she wins it at Wrestlemania and walks out with it.

Sure, I could be wrong but there are strong reasons for why this will happen that are pretty obvious.


----------



## nyelator

MERPER said:


> I am not arguing either of these points. Let's not act like this is MMA. It's wrestling where storylines matter more than talent sometimes.
> 
> I am not saying I want to see Alexa lose. I'm a fan. I think she's terrific.
> 
> All I am saying is for business/public relations reasons I expect Naomi, at some point of to be given her " moment" meaning either she wins the belt at EC and walks in there with it or she wins it at and walks out with it.
> 
> Sure, I could be wrong but there are strong reasons for why this will happen that are pretty obvious.


But does being sub par deserve a moment?


----------



## Kabraxal

Naomi shouldn't be given her WM moment just because she has been there long enough... she isn't talented enough on the mic, in the ring, or any facet of the business to be given the shine of a title on the "grandest" stage of them all. Alexa has at least earned a spot in WM by being one of the best promos in the WWE and can at least piece together halfway decent matches with some good storytelling. If anything, Becky and Bliss have earned the shine the most since they have not only been the best feud in the women's division for either brand, but one of the best feuds in the WWE period. 

I just worry that Naomi is going to get that title simply because of the timing...


----------



## MERPER

nyelator said:


> But does being sub par deserve a moment?


there have been many sub-par champions in WWE's past... for every championship from the world title to intercontinental and down the line... Hell, just last year they had Zach Ryder win the IC title...

also, do keep in mind that your opinion of her being sub par is just your opinion. Which you're entitled to but that doesn't mean that 1) there aren't people out there who think she is talented and good in the ring or that 2) WWE isn't happy with her in-ring abilities and ready to give her a push.

Also, since i brought up the Ryder example, do keep in mind he won the IC title at Wrestlemania for his moment then dropped it the following night on RAW. Same thing could happen with Naomi on Smackdown.

Look, again, I am not predicting she is in for a long run as champ or anything like that. All I am saying is that for business/PR and with Wrestlemania in her hometown and with her being a good employee of the company for a LONG time, everything points to her holding the title at some point of Wrestlemania, either having the opportunity to walk in and do her entrance with it or celebrate winning it.


----------



## JC00

The odds for Elimination Chamber are up. Alexa is the favorite, although the smart money most likely hasn't come in yet. But they were 100% on the Rumble, including pre-show matches. Usually if there is a favorite change from smart money it happens by Saturday.


----------



## starsfan24

I was checking for most of the day to see if the lines were up yet. Thanks for the tip. Although odds this early don't mean too much. Good to see she's the favorite right now though.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


>


Her beauty will cause men to have heart attacks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Believe That* :reigns2


----------



## nyelator

MERPER said:


> there have been many sub-par champions in WWE's past... for every championship from the world title to intercontinental and down the line... Hell, just last year they had Zach Ryder win the IC title...
> 
> also, do keep in mind that your opinion of her being sub par is just your opinion. Which you're entitled to but that doesn't mean that 1) there aren't people out there who think she is talented and good in the ring or that 2) WWE isn't happy with her in-ring abilities and ready to give her a push.
> 
> Also, since i brought up the Ryder example, do keep in mind he won the IC title at Wrestlemania for his moment then dropped it the following night on RAW. Same thing could happen with Naomi on Smackdown.
> 
> Look, again, I am not predicting she is in for a long run as champ or anything like that. All I am saying is that for business/PR and with Wrestlemania in her hometown and with her being a good employee of the company for a LONG time, everything points to her holding the title at some point of Wrestlemania, either having the opportunity to walk in and do her entrance with it or celebrate winning it.


Saw the Ryder thing coming read the sig mate.But come on Naomi getting any media coverage is LAUGHABLE.


----------



## nyelator

Kabraxal said:


> Naomi shouldn't be given her WM moment just because she has been there long enough... she isn't talented enough on the mic, in the ring, or any facet of the business to be given the shine of a title on the "grandest" stage of them all. Alexa has at least earned a spot in WM by being one of the best promos in the WWE and can at least piece together halfway decent matches with some good storytelling. If anything, Becky and Bliss have earned the shine the most since they have not only been the best feud in the women's division for either brand, but one of the best feuds in the WWE period.
> 
> I just worry that Naomi is going to get that title simply because of the timing...


Finally some logic here thank you the Ryder win was to add shock value and he is YEARS ahead of Naomi


----------



## MERPER

nyelator said:


> Saw the Ryder thing coming read the sig mate.But come on Naomi getting any media coverage is LAUGHABLE.



are you even aware Naomi is in the next WWE movie which thus stands to reason she'll be doing media to promote the movie and WWE would want to give her a little push?


----------



## nyelator

MERPER said:


> are you even aware Naomi is in the next WWE movie which thus stands to reason she'll be doing media to promote the movie and WWE would want to give her a little push?


Give Bo,Axel,Maryse,Heathh,or Miz a push instead because all of them are solid performers not a below average one


----------



## MERPER

nyelator said:


> Give Bo,Axel,Maryse,Heathh,or Miz a push instead because all of them are solid performers not a below average one


ok, this is going nowhere because you a) aren't comprehending anything I am saying and b) don't understand that your opinion is nothing more than that...

toodles


----------



## nyelator

MERPER said:


> ok, this is going nowhere because you a) aren't comprehending anything I am saying and b) don't understand that your opinion is nothing more than that...
> 
> toodles


See you and your flawed argument


----------



## LowRida

MERPER said:


> are you even aware Naomi is in the next WWE movie which thus stands to reason she'll be doing media to promote the movie and WWE would want to give her a little push?


Plus, black history mumf and all ....


----------



## MERPER

LowRida said:


> Plus, black history mumf and all ....


There are many reasons I didn't list hoping people could connect dots but since clearly there's ignorance abounding here we go:

1) she is a star in a new movie they have coming out so a push makes sense
2) Black history month, enough said. Makes perfect sense to put the belt on her now even for a short time.
3) From things I have read, Vince and family are feeling some heat over their association with trump (Linda is in his cabinet after donating millions to his campaign). Therefore, propping up someone who checks off 2 minority boxes (black woman) would ease some of the recent ridicule he and the company have received.
4) Wrestlemania being in her hometown of Orlando, so as I previously stated, if she either enters with the belt or wins it there, it's a huge career moment for her.
5) They have long played up that she is the "most athletic" woman in the division and were pushing her a year or so ago until she got hurt. It makes sense they'd do it again at some point and now makes sense with the women's division split between 2 rosters.


----------



## LowRida

MERPER said:


> There are many reasons I didn't list hoping people could connect dots but since clearly there's ignorance abounding here we go:
> 
> 1) she is a star in a new movie they have coming out so a push makes sense
> 2) Black history month, enough said. Makes perfect sense to put the belt on her now even for a short time.
> 3) From things I have read, Vince and family are feeling some heat over their association with trump (Linda is in his cabinet after donating millions to his campaign). Therefore, propping up someone who checks off 2 minority boxes (black woman) would ease some of the recent ridicule he and the company have received.
> 4) Wrestlemania being in her hometown of Orlando, so as I previously stated, if she either enters with the belt or wins it there, it's a huge career moment for her.
> 5) They have long played up that she is the "most athletic" woman in the division and were pushing her a year or so ago until she got hurt. It makes sense they'd do it again at some point and now makes sense with the women's division split between 2 rosters.


An affirmative action champ, just what we need.
That said, it will probably be done, even though she drums up as much excitement as a wet noodle. Glad you didn't list her glow gimmick as a +, truly cringe worthy, but not her fault I guess.
As you say, trends for various reasons are leading towards a short title run, not what I would do if I had a say but am Ok with it.
She is "athletic", cannot be denied. 
[Seriously doubt the Trump factor though, if Vince catered to butthurt crybabies he'd be out of business]

Was hilarious at the 4 diva contract signing when she stood there a good 10 minutes without saying a thing and no one said anything to her, then Bliss added as an afterthought before signing "Oh, you are here ? Where did you come from ??" Almost tempted to say that was unscripted, you gotta admit, she blows [not glows] on the mic.


----------



## MERPER

LowRida said:


> An affirmative action champ, just what we need.
> That said, it will probably be done, even though she drums up as much excitement as a wet noodle. Glad you didn't list her glow gimmick as a +, truly cringe worthy, but not her fault I guess.
> As you say, trends for various reasons are leading towards a short title run, not what I would do if I had a say but am Ok with it.
> She is "athletic", cannot be denied.
> [Seriously doubt the Trump factor though, if Vince catered to butthurt crybabies he'd be out of business]
> 
> Was hilarious at the 4 diva contract signing when she stood there a good 10 minutes without saying a thing and no one said anything to her, then Bliss added as an afterthought before signing "Oh, you are here ? Where did you come from ??" Almost tempted to say that was unscripted, you gotta admit, she blows [not glows] on the mic.


to be perfectly clear, I am not a fan of Naomi's. I am just saying why all signs point to her getting the title.

I also don't think that she'll have the belt for long if they do give it to her.

Last but not least, and not to get too political, the large chunk of the country that is anti-trump is doing 1 thing effectively and that is boycotting businesses with trump's name attached. It's why several department stores dropped Ivanka's products this week. It's why his hotels are struggling to book guests and fill rooms. I am not saying I agree or disagree with this, all I am saying is that rich businessmen like Vince don't like losing money over a perceived character "flaw" if you will and will do things to adhere to the customer. If fans began a similar boycott of WWE, I doubt the money and numbers would decline too much but if it goes down even a few million in revenue over a quarter, Vince won't be happy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MERPER said:


> to be perfectly clear, I am not a fan of Naomi's. I am just saying why all signs point to her getting the title.
> 
> I also don't think that she'll have the belt for long if they do give it to her.


*Naomi will not be champion. As per usual, she's just a filler feud to get Alexa to Wrestlemania.*


----------



## MERPER

Legit BOSS said:


> *Naomi will not be champion. As per usual, she's just a filler feud to get Alexa to Wrestlemania.*


This doesn't even come close to disputing anything I am saying or offer a good reasoning against what I have said.

I actually believe they will wrestle again at Wrestlemania with either Alexa winning back the title there or dropping it there.

People seem to be forgetting there are limited options on the Smackdown roster. Her feud with Becky is over. Nikki is involved in another feud and per reports will be in a different match. I don't see them going back to Natty again, and they aren't going to turn her and Mickie against one another just yet. And Carmella isn't going from being James Ellsworth's girlfriend to Wrestlemania title match.

When a division runs 7 deep there aren't "filler feuds" anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MERPER said:


> This doesn't even come close to disputing anything I am saying or offer a good reasoning against what I have said.


*
The reason is history. Naomi's track record has more than shown that she hasn't been used for anything outside of filler feuds for the last 3 years, since her eye injury sustained by Aksana during her feud with AJ.*



> I actually believe they will wrestle again at Wrestlemania with either Alexa winning back the title there or dropping it there.


*Not outside of a multi woman match. With the rumors of WWE contacted old female stars for SD's event, that seems to be the way to go.*



> People seem to be forgetting there are limited options on the Smackdown roster. Her feud with Becky is over. Nikki is involved in another feud and per reports will be in a different match. I don't see them going back to Natty again, and they aren't going to turn her and Mickie against one another just yet. And Carmella isn't going from being James Ellsworth's girlfriend to Wrestlemania title match.


*
So? Limited options have never prevented monotony in WWE. We STILL see feuds drag unnecessarily because they fail at creating new stars.*



> When a division runs 7 deep there aren't "filler feuds" anymore.


*This is false. Nikki Bella broke the Divas Champion record while feuding with Paige for 6 straight months, and not defending it for another 5 months.*


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Not Lying

I just found out about this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819761241170313216
Bliss moving up the ranks of my current favs lol. PATD fans are awesome.


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS


----------



## Mango13




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mango13 said:


>


Wow! Just Wow!

and thanks for posting obviously


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS





MonkasaurusRex said:


> Wow! Just Wow!
> 
> and thanks for posting obviously


Her and Maryse in the same day am I dead?


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Her and Maryse in the same day am I dead?


 Maryse did the same shoot ?


----------



## Mango13

PaigeLover said:


> Maryse did the same shoot ?


Yeah I posted her shoot as well in the Maryse thread.


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


> Yeah I posted her shoot as well in the Maryse thread.


Oh who else did the shoot? If Lana did the shoot then get me oxygen tank asap.


----------



## Mango13

PaigeLover said:


> Oh who else did the shoot? If Lana did the shoot then get me oxygen tank asap.


Alexa, Nikki, Maryse, Naomi


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Maryse did the same shoot ?


Yes and I fainted 


Mango13 said:


> Yeah I posted her shoot as well in the Maryse thread.


Correct 


Mango13 said:


> Alexa, Nikki, Maryse, Naomi


Liked it till the last name why could it not be Mella


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


>



Hot damn.....


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

those eyes. OMG.


----------



## Dolorian

WWE IG:


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

Holy hell, that Becky super mark thembonez has a weird hatred for Alexa.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Holy hell, that Becky super mark thembonez has a weird hatred for Alexa.


Oh my whats he or she on about now? And is that the one with ellie from last of us in his avatar


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Holy hell, that Becky super mark thembonez has a weird hatred for Alexa.


 What he say?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Also those Alexa photos: What a doll


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Oh my whats he or she on about now? And is that the one with ellie from last of us in his avatar





PaigeLover said:


> What he say?



That's the thing he/she is always on about Alexa like literally in almost all his/her posts he/she knocks Alexa. This time it was about how Naomi has 3 pins on Alexa, all in tag/multi women matches and conveniently forgot in their only one-on-one matches Alexa beat Naomi clean twice. Then was talking about how Alexa shouldn't be on WM and the only way she should be allowed on is being part of HHH's entrance.. 

It's all in the Alexa/Naomi Elimination Chamber thread 

It's a weird sad hatred...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i just ignore it. Hell i only come to this individual thread i have bookmarked. If that guy takes something like wrestling so seriously, he should seek help


----------



## Strategize

Lenny Leonard said:


> Oh my whats he or she on about now? And is that the one with ellie from last of us in his avatar


Me? I don't hate this women, I just think she's a dogshit in-ring performer and I barely even have to try to support that argument because it's so blatantly obvious.


JC00 said:


> Interesting. Not a fan of her yet views her thread....


You do realize this thread isn't hidden right? It shows up on the side like the rest of them. It literally takes me about 30secs to click on a thread and skim through the recent posts.


Lenny Leonard said:


> and regardless of what you think her wrestling is like, she is top tier on the microphone, but that doesn't count for some reason


Well when you're that shit in the ring, no it doesn't count. 
If that's the case then Enzo should be WWE champion and he's far better than Alexa is on the mic...and in the ring.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> i just ignore it. Hell i only come to this individual thread i have bookmarked. If that guy takes something like wrestling so seriously, he should seek help


Ya I usually ignore it but this one time I had to respond to the delusions


----------



## JC00

Strategize said:


> Me? I don't hate this women, I just think she's a dogshit in-ring performer and I barely even have to try to support that argument because it's so blatantly obvious.


Interesting. Not a fan of her yet views her thread....


----------



## Impeccable Sin

JC00 said:


> Interesting. Not a fan of her yet views her thread....


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Interesting. Not a fan of her yet views her thread....


This also applies


----------



## Lenny Leonard

and regardless of what you think her wrestling is like, she is top tier on the microphone, but that doesn't count for some reason


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> That's the thing he/she is always on about Alexa like literally in almost all his/her posts he/she knocks Alexa. This time it was about how Naomi has 3 pins on Alexa, all in tag/multi women matches and conveniently forgot in their only one-on-one matches Alexa beat Naomi clean twice. Then was talking about how Alexa shouldn't be on WM and the only way she should be allowed on is being part of HHH's entrance..
> 
> It's all in the Alexa/Naomi Elimination Chamber thread
> 
> It's a weird sad hatred...


Haters gonna hate


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> This also applies



I'm just saying I'm not a fan of Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Bayley, Naomi and Nikki so I have no interest in going into their threads. So I don't get why people that aren't fans of Alexa would bother to go into her thread.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Strategize said:


> Me? I don't hate this women, I just think she's a dogshit in-ring performer and I barely even have to try to support that argument because it's so blatantly obvious.
> 
> You do realize this thread isn't hidden right? It shows up on the side like the rest of them. It literally takes me about 30secs to click on a thread and skim through the recent posts.
> 
> Well when you're that shit in the ring, no it doesn't count.
> If that's the case then Enzo should be WWE champion and he's far better than Alexa is on the mic...and in the ring.


Dunno what your watching, you actually genuinely think she is that bad?
















By the way i wouldnt have had to call you stupid if you hadn't came into the thread, you brought it on yourself
dont know why your so triggered over her being champ. It's not like people who run a billion dollar company know better than you, oh wait.
And guess what, when she does drop the belt, i won't care, i'll accept it and move on and keep rooting for her, cause i dont take something as fucking silly and insignificant as wrestling seriously, unlike you. So please leave the thread and dont post again


----------



## Strategize

Lenny Leonard said:


> Dunno what your watching, you actually genuinely think she is that bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way i wouldnt have had to call you stupid if you hadn't came into the thread, you brought it on yourself
> dont know why your so triggered over her being champ. It's not like people who run a billion dollar company know better than you, oh wait.
> And guess what, when she does drop the belt, i won't care, i'll accept it and move on and keep rooting for her, cause i dont take something as fucking silly and insignificant as wrestling seriously, unlike you. So please leave the thread and dont post again


Yes yes, I'm so stupid for pointing out the obvious and not bowing down to your queen.

It's also genuinely hilarious you had back up to the old "why so serious?" argument, in a pathetic attempt to belittle me for discussing wrestling on *Wrestling forum (what a concept)*, because there's no other argument you can use.

And by the way, you mentioned me first, so yeah.


nyelator said:


> Dude leave he won their


Don't say that, the poor soul will actually believe you.


----------



## nyelator

Strategize said:


> Yes yes, I'm so stupid for pointing out the obvious and not bowing down to your queen.
> 
> It's also genuinely hilarious you had back up to the old "why so serious?" argument, in a pathetic attempt to belittle me for discussing wrestling on *Wrestling forum (what a concept)*, because there's no other argument you can use.
> 
> And by the way, you mentioned me first, so yeah.


Dude leave he won their


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> That's the thing he/she is always on about Alexa like literally in almost all his/her posts he/she knocks Alexa. This time it was about how Naomi has 3 pins on Alexa, all in tag/multi women matches and conveniently forgot in their only one-on-one matches Alexa beat Naomi clean twice. Then was talking about how Alexa shouldn't be on WM and the only way she should be allowed on is being part of HHH's entrance..
> 
> It's all in the Alexa/Naomi Elimination Chamber thread
> 
> It's a weird sad hatred...


Yep


PaigeLover said:


> What he say?


He is a dick 


Lenny Leonard said:


> Oh my whats he or she on about now? And is that the one with ellie from last of us in his avatar


He is the second one 


JC00 said:


> Holy hell, that Becky super mark thembonez has a weird hatred for Alexa.


We have be at war since Survivor Series now


----------



## nyelator

Strategize said:


> Yes yes, I'm so stupid for pointing out the obvious and not bowing down to your queen.
> 
> It's also genuinely hilarious you had back up to the old "why so serious?" argument, in a pathetic attempt to belittle me for discussing wrestling on *Wrestling forum (what a concept)*, because there's no other argument you can use.
> 
> And by the way, you mentioned me first, so yeah.
> 
> Don't say that, the poor soul will actually believe you.


I can't believe you think you won but honestly my beef is not with you it with that Embonz guy


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> I can't believe you think you won but honestly my beef is not with you it with that Embonz guy


I don't get what is with that guy. For months he's been pretty much on my ass about Alexa being worthless piece of trash. It's frightening really. Even when it isn't about Alexa anytime someone doesn't kiss Becky's feet or show deference to her her he goes on a rant about something.


----------



## Arya Dark

*This is a picture thread and a thread for her fans to discuss her. It's not meant to debate how good she is or who is better. Take that stuff to the the Smackdown forum or whatever. Don't bait and troll the fans in this thread... *same goes with any of the megathreads for the fans.* Debate these types of things elsewhere.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Strategize said:


> Yes yes, I'm so stupid for pointing out the obvious and not bowing down to your queen.
> 
> It's also genuinely hilarious you had back up to the old "why so serious?" argument, in a pathetic attempt to belittle me for discussing wrestling on *Wrestling forum (what a concept)*, because there's no other argument you can use.
> 
> And by the way, you mentioned me first, so yeah.
> 
> Don't say that, the poor soul will actually believe you.


And where are your precious little examples? She's shit just because you say so? Why is she champ widdle biddy baby? Why does she have this? You know better than the billion dollar company? You know better than people who have been at it for decades?









I'll just post this here for as long as she is champ and you feel the need to be so butthurt over it cause it triggers you. Please get a life


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> I was checking for most of the day to see if the lines were up yet. Thanks for the tip. Although odds this early don't mean too much. Good to see she's the favorite right now though.


How do they calculate that anyway? Do they go solely on the on screen events, or do they have any insider info for it as well. Also, when you say odds, can you actually bet on it? I didn't think that was allowed in a pre determined event


----------



## krtgolfing

Strategize said:


> Yes yes, I'm so stupid for pointing out the obvious and not bowing down to your queen.
> 
> It's also genuinely hilarious you had back up to the old "why so serious?" argument, in a pathetic attempt to belittle me for discussing wrestling on *Wrestling forum (what a concept)*, because there's no other argument you can use.
> 
> And by the way, you mentioned me first, so yeah.
> 
> Don't say that, the poor soul will actually believe you.


Never gave a reason to why she is "shit"... Must be an Eva Marie fan!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoGTqNYCXJ8
Wow what a shit worker she is, she didn't even do stupid ridiculous moonsaults to the outside or suicide dives that could reduce her career length. But ring psychology and working the opponents injured limb is terrible amirite?


----------



## Hangmanwade

I think Alexa's decent in the ring, at least she's better than AJ Lee, Bellas and the rest of this trash. And I like watching performers that make me belive in their characters, Alexa is very good at that. She makes me belive that she's angry little bitch who cares about nobody but herself, and that's not a small thing for a heel.


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

Hangmanwade said:


> I think Alexa's decent in the ring, at least she's better than AJ Lee, Bellas and the rest of this trash. And I like watching performers that make me belive in their characters, Alexa is very good at that. She makes me belive that she's angry little bitch who cares about nobody but herself, and that's not a small thing for a heel.


For some reason her character reminds me of Christian 2004/2005 no idea why.


----------



## Strategize

krtgolfing said:


> Never gave a reason to why she is "shit"... Must be an Eva Marie fan!


Well, lets see

She's slow as fuck and not smooth at all.
She's out of position frequently.
She's has like 3 moves and sometimes botches one of them.
The entire rest of her moveset is rest holds and weak looking kicks and punches.
Damn near everytime she's on offense the crowd goes dead instead of gaining heat for the babyface.
She's small, which isn't a problem in of itself. But when combined with everything else shatters all suspension of disbelief even further.
The only thing she's doesn't suck at in the ring is some of her facial expressions.

I miss anything? Ah, yes. She's better than Dana Brooke, that's something at least right?


Lenny Leonard said:


> nah you just missed the part were the mod told you to stop trolling and stay out of the thread, while out right ignoring any counter argument. So please get a life, its not like wrestling will be around in say 30 years time. I feel so embarrassed for you. Oh almost forgot


"Ignoring any counter argument" What counter argument?

The only "counter argument" I'm seeing from you, once again is "Why so serious?" or "Get a life".
Which is ironically the most immature response you can get.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

nah you just missed the part were the mod told you to stop trolling and stay out of the thread, while out right ignoring any counter argument. So please get a life, its not like wrestling will be around in say 30 years time. I feel so embarrassed for you. Oh almost forgot


----------



## Brock

I've no idea why there is even a heated debate going on in here, in a thread/section that is supposed to be about posting pictures. I've removed a user and I hope this settles down tbh.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Brock said:


> I've no idea why there is even a heated debate going on in here, in a thread/section that is supposed to be about posting pictures. I've removed a user and I hope this settles down tbh.


Thanks


----------



## Jersey




----------



## krtgolfing

PaigeLover said:


>


Back to the good stuff.. No more bull shit please!


----------



## JC00

Well I enjoy her as heel and think character wise heel is the best for her. I hope she gets a face run down the road so she can use her face moveset she was doing in NXT.. 

There's no way she forgot these moves or stopped doing them because any other reason than she started working as a heel.







Like I told strategtize in the Alexa/Naomi EC thread, get back to me when Naomi or anyone in the WWE executes a 450 into a tilt a whirl small package like Bliss does at 1:10 in this video.


----------



## Kabraxal

She's just so good as a heel, I don't know if I want them to switch her face anytime soon. Though, when they do she might be one of the biggest stars they have. The only thing, we need a heel of her caliber to give her the shine in the dynamic that has made Becky/Bliss/Mickie the best feud going right now.


----------



## nyelator

krtgolfing said:


> Back to the good stuff.. No more bull shit please!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz-qL1KfC-0


----------



## Jam

Don't understand why a thread pretty much for pics to show how hot a woman is turns into some shit argument, if you don't like her then get out the thread? I don't like Paige & I won't be in there posting about that, just stay away

Anyway


----------



## DELETE

JC00 said:


> Well I enjoy her as heel and think character wise heel is the best for her. I hope she gets a face run down the road so she can use her face moveset she was doing in NXT..
> 
> There's no way she forgot these moves or stopped doing them because any other reason than she started working as a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told strategtize in the Alexa/Naomi EC thread, get back to me when Naomi or anyone in the WWE executes a 450 into a tilt a whirl small package like Bliss does at 1:10 in this video.


and people say she is shit in the ring :reneelel:frankielel:StephenA6


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Well I enjoy her as heel and think character wise heel is the best for her. I hope she gets a face run down the road so she can use her face moveset she was doing in NXT..
> 
> There's no way she forgot these moves or stopped doing them because any other reason than she started working as a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told strategtize in the Alexa/Naomi EC thread, get back to me when Naomi or anyone in the WWE executes a 450 into a tilt a whirl small package like Bliss does at 1:10 in this video.


Seeing that, i really hope she tries a 450 splash sometime, i know she can do it


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

Looks like she's dropping the title to naomi, odds just flipped and now she is the favorite.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Disappointed in that, but ah well

Actually where did you find that? i just looked it up on wrestlezone and shes still listed as the favourite


----------



## JC00

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/sports-novelties/wwe?ev_oc_grp_ids=2946091


Although I just went back and looked at the TLC odds and it didn't flip to Alexa until Sunday morning and it was huge shift, this wasn't a huge shift so it might not be smartmoney. Also I did just remember that it just means winner, not actual title change. So naomi could win and Alexa could keep the title


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah i would say Alexa wins by DQ. Say Mickie interferes. Possibly same way she beat Becky in the SD cage match. I'm not sure where ppl are getting sources Naomi is taking the sd woman's title to WM or leaving with it. She's not. Sources I have is it's going to be a fatal four way woman's sd programme at WM. Naomi is not in the picture. All this is, is a filler feud. They needed to cool off Alexa Becky. Which was imo the hottest woman's programme in years. That's all Naomi's ever been. I have nothing against Naomi. Just going off what I have heard, that's all. I am 95% confident Alexa retains and is heading to wm with it. 

To follow up on these ppl coming in here bashing Alexa if you well. I don't understand coming into a Alexa Pro thread. And A: Expecting no argument or baiting Alexa fans B: Being a fan of someone else. Fine. Go to Naomi's thread. I'm not going to go into the Becky thread, and go she's shit! I actually don't mind Becky. But my point is it's pointless. A lot of its just fan bias. I mean this is no different to the months on end of hearing Becky fans bash Alexa etc. Now it's Naomi Marks turn. Am I going to act like Alexa is an amazing wrestler? No but I also don't think she's as bad as some in here have made it out her to be. So much emphasis on ring work. Or 5 star matches. I could care less about that. 

To me Bliss is improoving all the time in the ring. And she's no where near as bad as some of her detractors make her out be. I enjoy more well rounded Talents. And to me that's Alexa. But I agree if you want to troll or bait on Alexa go to the appropriate threads. Seeing I created this thread. Take that some where else


----------



## starsfan24

Good lord I'm not here for a day and the thread goes to hell. 

I wouldn't take much stock into the odds at this point. Naomi is only -140. Pretty much even odds. Wait until the smart money comes in and then we'll know..Although I avoid the smart money to not be spoiled so I'm hoping it flips back.

EDIT: Make that -160 to Naomi.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

starsfan24 said:


> Good lord I'm not here for a day and the thread goes to hell.
> 
> I wouldn't take much stock into the odds at this point. Naomi is only -140. Pretty much even odds. Wait until the smart money comes in and then we'll know..Although I avoid the smart money to not be spoiled so I'm hoping it flips back.
> 
> EDIT: Make that -160 to Naomi.


I'm okay with her losing the title if that's what happens. This is only a taste of her future and her real money is going to be as a babyface.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa I am pretty confident is retaining. But these odds. Do they mean anything? I mean it's scripted. It's booked lol. Anyway I agree Alexas real money is babyface.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Alexa I am pretty confident is retaining. But these odds. Do they mean anything? I mean it's scripted. It's booked lol. Anyway I agree Alexas real money is babyface.


Since it's pretty close right now, plus the smart money hasn't come in yet it could go either way.


----------



## BEE

No one has pics from of her from this week's SD? She looked yummy


----------



## LowRida

BEE said:


> No one has pics from of her from this week's SD? She looked yummy


Ask ye shall receive !


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Alexa I am pretty confident is retaining. But these odds. Do they mean anything? I mean it's scripted. It's booked lol. Anyway I agree Alexas real money is babyface.


Still think she is a better heel.


----------



## starsfan24

Odds have shifted a bit. Naomi down from -190 to -155.

As for heel vs. baby, I say she's a better heel, but I'm actually looking somewhat forward to a babyface run.


----------



## LowRida

Has she ever been anything but heel ?

I sure as hell would not want to see her acting all nice and sweet [unless 1 on 1 of course]


----------



## Jersey




----------



## LaraCroft

Im getting her shirt logo tattooed on me


----------



## starsfan24

LowRida said:


> Has she ever been anything but heel ?
> 
> I sure as hell would not want to see her acting all nice and sweet [unless 1 on 1 of course]


She was a face when she was a fairy in NXT. 

Naomi now -350 to win the title.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Naomi now -350 to win the title.


Well technically that's only to win the match, not the title. Could have a DQ finish. But I doubt it, WWE is all about making history with women now, right? So what better way then to have a black woman be the first black smackdown women's champion during black history month and basically kill the division you had built up for the last 6 months by having a chick who hadn't been seen in 3 months win the title within 2 weeks of returning after the top face of the division couldn't win the title back in 3 rematches.


----------



## starsfan24

Really hoping for a DQ finish. Naomi has had the upper hand this entire "feud." Not once has Alexa had the upper hand.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Really hoping for a DQ finish. Naomi has had the upper hand this entire "feud." Not once has Alexa had the upper hand.


Hoping these are just marks betting and the smart money hasn't come in yet. Because usually when the smart money is in the favorites have better odds than what Naomi has right now. When the odds flipped for TLC Alexa shot up to a -1350 favorite.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Well what ever happens, let's not be upset and obnoxious like other people are when their favourite lost the title. Let's be better then those who came in here trolling


----------



## KC Armstrong

I hate all this betting bullshit and even though I'm not a moderator around here, can't we keep that shit in the specific threads for odds? This shit is accurate almost every single time and it ruins the fucking PPV.

If Alexa is really dropping the title tomorrow... nice booking. Naomi has beaten the shit out of her in every single match and segment, now Alexa is dropping the title on top of that? Fuckin' A.


No more betting odds or Alexa haters in this thread, please.


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> Well what ever happens, let's not be upset and obnoxious like other people are when their favourite lost the title. Let's be better then those who came in here trolling


Absolutely, the future is bright whichever way it goes. It's not that important to troll and be too upset.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

starsfan24 said:


> Absolutely, the future is bright whichever way it goes. It's not that important to troll and be too upset.


Exactly.

The Beckbeards on Reddit are awful because any positive comment about Alexa is downvoted, insulted and basically treated like the person complimenting Alexa's talent is an idiot. There was a topic on there when Bliss got her title sideplates and the mot downvoted comment that I saw was "They look really nice" and the highest rated comment was "What's the point since Becky's gonna beat her tonight anyway?".

It's nice to have a place to discuss my sole reason for watching WWE these days with other Blissfits.


----------



## starsfan24

On another note, Bliss and Nia need to be reunited at some point. They'd be a legit great tag team.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm not gonna shit on Naomi because I'm not 5 years old, but I do think they should have laid this thing out differently. Alexa gets pinned clean by Naomi at the Rumble, pinned clean by Naomi 2 days later on SmackDown, gets her head kicked in by Naomi the next week, and THEN she drops the belt on Sunday? Come on, man. 

If they make her look that weak, I'm afraid she might be fighting Carmella over Ellsworth in a couple of weeks, after the Naomi re-match...


----------



## 3ku1

I admit I created this thread because I thought she had a great ass :lol. But since her main roster debut. With decent booking she has really grown from a directionless little pixie on Nxt. To imo the best heel Diva with Charlotte. But I mean Diva fans are the worst lol. I tell you. These smark wars are really pointless. A lot of its fan bias. Becky fans think she's better, for the narrow minded views she carried their feud. Which yeah no. Or Beckys been wrestling a lot longer. So how many five star matches has Bliss had? See this shiny thing that means I am better then you Becky . I mean end of day it really is fan bias. Has Bliss had five star matches? No. But so what. True wrestling fans. Not the Indys. Understand making it in WWE. That's not what excites the audience. Charisma, Looks, Star Power, telling a story (promo and mic skills). And sure In ring psychology. Which I think Bliss is solid. These attributes are more important. But hopefully get new pics tommorro. When Bliss retains .


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not gonna shit on Naomi because I'm not 5 years old, but I do think they should have laid this thing out differently. Alexa gets pinned clean by Naomi at the Rumble, pinned clean by Naomi 2 days later on SmackDown, gets her head kicked in by Naomi the next week, and THEN she drops the belt on Sunday? Come on, man.
> 
> If they make her look that weak, I'm afraid she might be fighting Carmella over Ellsworth in a couple of weeks, after the Naomi re-match...


Yeah, that's the only reason I'll be upset if she does drop it. She hasn't had the upper hand one time.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> But I mean Diva fans are the worst lol. I tell you. These smark wars are really pointless. A lot of its fan bias.


Discussions about the dudes aren't all that different, though. Regardless of gender, most fans can never praise one guy/girl without shitting on the other.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not gonna shit on Naomi because I'm not 5 years old, but I do think they should have laid this thing out differently. Alexa gets pinned clean by Naomi at the Rumble, pinned clean by Naomi 2 days later on SmackDown, gets her head kicked in by Naomi the next week, and THEN she drops the belt on Sunday? Come on, man.
> 
> If they make her look that weak, I'm afraid she might be fighting Carmella over Ellsworth in a couple of weeks, after the Naomi re-match...


Oh yeah the booking is stupid. If that happens. Alexa Being booked pretty good. Then she's booked like a geek for weeks. Then drops the title? Nah uh. Bliss retains. She has too. Sources I've read sounds like she does. Naomi wins. But Bliss retains the title. For the sake of not killing Alexas heat. Alexa needs to retain. She can drop the belt to Becky at Mania. As Mickie turns on her. Or she retains at mania. And Mickie turns on her. And Bliss turns face. That's what I hope happens.


----------



## LowRida

I completely missed her pixie gimmick, I'll check on kodi and see if there are some nxt archives [approx when was this?]. 

I think it is pretty obvious that a black history month title change is going to happen, will hopefully only be a 2-3 week run.

Whats her name is returning [with the makeover], would love to see a feud between her and Bliss regardless of title.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Oh yeah the booking is stupid. If that happens. Alexa Being booked pretty good. Then she's booked like a geek for weeks. Then drops the title? Nah uh. Bliss retains. She has too. Sources I've read sounds like she does. Naomi wins. But Bliss retains the title. For the sake of not killing Alexas heat. Alexa needs to retain. She can drop the belt to Becky at Mania. As Mickie turns on her. Or she retains at mania. And Mickie turns on her. And Bliss turns face. That's what I hope happens.


My hope was that Alexa would keep it until Mania. I thought it would be a win-win situation across the board. She walks into WrestleMania as champ which would be pretty big for her, and winning it at Mania would be a much bigger moment for Naomi/Becky/whoever than winning it at a B-PPV with a 2 week build or on a random episode of SmackDown. Oh well, I guess not...


----------



## starsfan24

LowRida said:


> I completely missed her pixie gimmick, I'll check on kodi and see if there are some nxt archives [approx when was this?].
> 
> I think it is pretty obvious that a black history month title change is going to happen, will hopefully only be a 2-3 week run.
> 
> Whats her name is returning [with the makeover], would love to see a feud between her and Bliss regardless of title.


Most of 2014 I believe after the Network started she had the gimmick. Turned heel sometime in 2015 when Blake and Murphy were Tag Champs, I think a TakeOver?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Rumour is tamina is coming back to smackdown. I wonder given her history with naomi if they have her cost her the title tmrw


----------



## 3ku1

Well let's not pre judge things. This is wwe logic lol. If Bliss does retain by some interference then fine. This Naomi push just Doesent feel organic at all.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not gonna shit on Naomi because I'm not 5 years old, but I do think they should have laid this thing out differently. Alexa gets pinned clean by Naomi at the Rumble, pinned clean by Naomi 2 days later on SmackDown, gets her head kicked in by Naomi the next week, and THEN she drops the belt on Sunday? Come on, man.
> 
> If they make her look that weak, I'm afraid she might be fighting Carmella over Ellsworth in a couple of weeks, after the Naomi re-match...


It makes no sense. I get that plans change but they built the Alexa/Becky feud for 4 months and they are gonna turn around and have Alexa drop the title 2 weeks later to someone that just returned from injury? 

It does nothing but hurt Alexa and Becky. Especially Alexa being the heel they just spent 6 months building as the top heel on the brand.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830620682128064512
Hopefully she retains tonight at least! Lmao.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah it's an unorganic push. You don't book the top heel on the brand. To look like a geek for weeks. And considering Alexa/Becky have been carrying the sd woman's division for months. And someone returning from injury. Who's only been ever used as a filler feud. Wins the title? Nothing against Naomi. But if this occurs. Yeah strange. But let's just wait and see. Hey could free up Alexa v Nikki. And then we can here how much better Nikki is too lol.


----------



## starsfan24

I could see a Tamina run in causing the DQ.


----------



## marshal99




----------



## marshal99

starsfan24 said:


> I could see a Tamina run in causing the DQ.



I would like eva marie and her bombastic announcer to cause the dq but who knows what has happened to eva ? WWE does not approve her black hair ? She doesn't want to dye it back to red ? Her online clothing store is not approved by WWE ?

Before Eva suspension , she was feuding with naomi.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Alexa I am pretty confident is retaining. But these odds. Do they mean anything? I mean it's scripted. It's booked lol. Anyway I agree Alexas real money is babyface.





starsfan24 said:


> Most of 2014 I believe after the Network started she had the gimmick. Turned heel sometime in 2015 when Blake and Murphy were Tag Champs, I think a TakeOver?


May 2015 on a normal episode of NXT


----------



## starsfan24

She turned at NXT Takeover: Unstoppable.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> She turned at NXT Takeover: Unstoppable.


I miss the dub step Cowboys


----------



## 3ku1

I miss Bliss, Murphy, and Blake . Murphy Doesent though lol. I think I read a comment few pages back how Murphys a jobber in nxt. Yet Alexa has progressed rapidly without any real leverage. I mean would you look at that. Compared to everyone else though Murphys a reveratable Mack daddy. 

Bliss well retain at a house show lol. But her options if tommorro she jobs or retains.

Retains: Next opponent. Possibly a Naomi rematch. Or if someone interferes. Maybe a returning Tamina. That gets Naomi away from Bliss. And Bliss gets a new opponent 

Jobs: Well probably get a rematch. And hopefully she regains


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Jobs: Well probably get a rematch. And hopefully she regains


Nah, after she loses the belt tomorrow she's not getting anywhere near that thing again for a while. I could actually see Naomi holding the title for a while, definitely through WrestleMania, maybe until the next draft. I mean, which heel are you gonna give it to? Mickie has already won the title at WrestleMania before and I would hope that her role at this point doesn't require her holding any titles. Natalya? Unlikely. Eva? She probably ain't coming back anytime soon. Carmella is barely on TV right now and "dating" the biggest geek in the company. I doubt that she's winning the belt within the next couple of months.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Nah, after she loses the belt tomorrow she's not getting anywhere near that thing again for a while. I could actually see Naomi holding the title for a while, definitely through WrestleMania, maybe until the next draft. I mean, which heel are you gonna give it to? Mickie has already won the title at WrestleMania before and I would hope that her role at this point doesn't require her holding any titles. Natalya? Unlikely. Eva? She probably ain't coming back anytime soon. Carmella is barely on TV right now and "dating" the biggest geek in the company. I doubt that she's winning the belt within the next couple of months.


I'm trying to keep my hopes up. I didn't need this post. Haha.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> I'm trying to keep my hopes up. I didn't need this post. Haha.


Sorry about that.


----------



## LowRida

Likely been posted here before, worth a 2nd look


----------



## 3ku1

None of know us know if she's dropping the belt #heel . I have a feeling she retains via DQ. Gotta a feeling about Taminas return. If she does though. How bad is that making Bliss and Becky look. In their 4 month feud. Where Alexa got the title off her. It was build on solid matches. Great promos. Great build ups. Yet Becky couldent get a pin fall over Bliss. Now Naomi returns from injury and gets the win. Way to Put your two biggest female stars on SD under a bus. But i think ppl need to steady on. Nothing's set yet. Just have to wait in see how wwe book it tommorro.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> None of know us know if she's dropping the belt #heel . I have a feeling she retains via DQ. Gotta a feeling about Taminas return.



I really hope you're right and I've never wanted to see Tamina so badly... but I think there's a better chance of me posting more Crying Jordan faces tomorrow than Tamina saving Alexa. Didn't Meltzer say Tamina's coming back as babyface? If that's the case, you can definitely forget about that scenario.


----------



## starsfan24

We're literally trying to cling onto any scenario for hope. :flair


----------



## 3ku1

Hey it's not bad. Even if she drops the title to Naomi of all ppl. She well be where Becky is now. She well still be With Mickie. So most likely they well continue feuding with Becky still. Like to see Alexa feud with Nikki. Of course I want and if WWE is smart. Alexa takes The belt to Mania. But on sources I have read it's going to be a fatal four way sd woman's championship programme at mania. So we'll see huh.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Hey it's not bad. Even if she drops the title to Naomi of all ppl. She well be where Becky is now. She well still be With Mickie. So most likely they well continue feuding with Becky still. Like to see Alexa feud with Nikki. Of course I want and if WWE is smart. Alexa takes The belt to Mania. But on sources I have read it's going to be a fatal four way sd woman's championship programme at mania. So we'll see huh.


That does seem the most logical course. Even if she loses, she should still be involved in the mania title match in some way

It's weird, we hope she doesn't lose it tonight, but if she makes it to mania as champ, none will care if she drops it there lol

I remember back at tlc, i never ever expected her to win then, given the storyline and all the crap she put becky through.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> It's weird, we hope she doesn't lose it tonight, but if she makes it to mania as champ, none will care if she drops it there lol



That's because we figured Becky would eventually finally get her win over Alexa in a title match.. This, on the other hand, would make no sense for Alexa to drop the title 2 weeks after her feud with Becky was put on hold to someone who was off TV for 2 months.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> That's because we figured Becky would eventually finally get her win over Alexa in a title match.. This, on the other hand, would make no sense for Alexa to drop the title 2 weeks after her feud with Becky was put on hold to someone who was off TV for 2 months.


That's what sucks about being a fan of someone who wins the title, you never want them to lose


----------



## JC00

I'm actually fine with them losing the title because that's just how wrestling is. It's when it's shit like someone continually walking away champ against the top face of the brand for 2 months only to lose the title to someone 2 weeks later to someone who hadn't been seen in 3 months, someone that actually that person beat convincingly twice in matches before that person went out injured, with one of those matches actually being for the #1 contender spot.


----------



## starsfan24

It'll hurt both Alexa and Becky. Becky spent how long trying to take the belt off of her, and now Naomi just walks up, beats Alexa clean twice, and then takes the title off her. Oh WWE, never change.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

so what's the odds now? Just PM it to me please


----------



## Jersey

I hope when they decide to turn Bliss face again she shows more of her athleticism.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> I hope when they decide to turn Bliss face again she shows more of her athleticism.


Oh definitely. She can't do moves that would pop the crowd when she's heel


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> Oh definitely. She can't do moves that would pop the crowd when she's heel


 We have yet to see the best of Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Also yay over 2000 posts now


----------



## starsfan24

Isn't it hilarious when someone says X person works harder than Y person? Like how would they even know that? Hilarious.


----------



## Gravyv321

alexa is so fine


----------



## Crasp

starsfan24 said:


> Isn't it hilarious when someone says X person works harder than Y person? Like how would they even know that? Hilarious.


I think you can certainly tell to a degree when someone is working hard compared to someone who is comparitively going through the motions.

That said, if someone's claiming Alexa isn't working hard, then chances are they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Isn't it hilarious when someone says X person works harder than Y person? Like how would they even know that? Hilarious.



It's a shit statement to make unless the person literally trained both people. 

I mean Naomi was a dancer/cheerleader for the Orlando Magic before wrestling. Alexa was one of the youngest pro bodybuilding and fitness competitors ever. One could argue that Alexa worked harder for that than Naomi did to become a dancer for a basketball team but it's a dumb argument to have.


----------



## JC00

Speaking of bodybuilding I guess if Naomi wins the title that will hurt the notion that Vince and Hunter favor bodybuilder/fitness competitors


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> I hope when they decide to turn Bliss face again she shows more of her athleticism.



You mean stuff like this??
























































But apparently she is atrocious in the ring


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Wrestling fans these days don't even understand the concept of a heel not doing too many cool, flashy moves anymore. If and when Alexa does turn face one day, you're gonna see a lot more of what she can actually do. You're gonna see headscissors rather than her standing on a chick's hair or choking her in the ropes. 

But again, it's pointless to even try and explain that to some of these mouthbreathers.





> Speaking of bodybuilding I guess if Naomi wins the title that will hurt the notion that Vince and Hunter favor bodybuilder/fitness competitors


I don't think it counts because if you didn't know it, the last thing you would ever expect looking at Alexa is that she used to be a bodybuilder. 

:duck


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't think it counts because if you didn't know it, the last thing you would ever expect looking at Alexa is that she used to be a bodybuilder.
> 
> :duck



They have it on her SD graphic so they are definitely telling people.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> They have it on her SD graphic so they are definitely telling people.


I know that. My point was that Alexa doesn't exactly look like a bodybuilder. Dana Brooke looks like a bodybuilder and what people always talk about when it comes to Vince's "preferences" in terms of what a superstar in WWE should look like.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I know that. My point was that Alexa doesn't exactly look like a bodybuilder. Dana Brooke looks like a bodybuilder and what people always talk about when it comes to Vince's "preferences" in terms of what a superstar in WWE should look like.


Ya, I just meant them having a favoritism towards her for being a former competitor before making the move to wrestling. I mean because that's what I was reading when they put the title on her from people. That it was a form of nepotism because Alexa came from bodybuilding and was trained exclusively by the WWE.


----------



## starsfan24

@Alexa_bliss_wwe_Sneak peak of outfit for chamber ... hmmm who am I tonight !? &#55358;&#56596; #WWE #eliminationchamber 

Going Wonder Woman tonight it looks like.


----------



## 3ku1

Opposed to Nikki using John Cenas leverage? It truely is Neptosim at its finest. She was trained exclusively by WWE? And so. So are a lot of new Talent who come through the performance centre. I also read she's a former model too. What ever it was. She's progressed on her hard work and talent. Just like anyone. You always hear it a lot. The women need to be qualified if they are successful in WWE. You don't hear this same kinda nepotism with the men.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> You mean stuff like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But apparently she is atrocious in the ring


Fuck the haters she probably has more dope highflying moves.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Ya, I just meant them having a favoritism towards her for being a former competitor before making the move to wrestling. I mean because that's what I was reading when they put the title on her from people. That it was a form of nepotism because Alexa came from bodybuilding and was trained exclusively by the WWE.



Wait, people were actually saying that? The tiniest little thing on the entire roster gets the belt because she used to do bodybuilding for a little while? What in the actual fuck? 











Also, if you look at NXT, don't they shit on their "home grown talent" for the most part? Aren't they the people who get to lay down for whatever new indy darling they just signed? Jesus Christ, people are even dumber than I thought.


Can't wait to see that outfit tonight. At least she's gonna look fancy when she drops the title...


----------



## Jersey

Bliss as Wonder Woman


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ It's gonna be a DQ

Pleaseeeeee.


----------



## 3ku1

How do we know Bliss Doesent retain clean? Optimism .

Hey it's the jobber from NXT :lol. Kidding. Bliss must of showed her attire to Murphy. Luckey dog.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> How do we know Bliss Doesent retain clean? Optimism .
> 
> Hey it's the jobber from NXT :lol. Kidding. Bliss must of showed her attire to Murphy. Luckey dog.


Well I mean he helps her come up with them


----------



## KC Armstrong

nyelator said:


> Well I mean he helps her come up with them


I can't wait to evaluate his work tonight... 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I can't wait to evaluate his work tonight...
> 
> :duck


Could be a job for Murphy. Official Decorator go to guy lol. Hey win or lose Bliss we'll look sexy. You can always rely on that.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I don't think she has any special theme tonight, just a new colour pattern.

That said, i've been refreshing instagram every couple minutes to see a pic


----------



## KC Armstrong

That video package for Nikki vs Nattie just reminded me even more of the fact that there's ZERO storyline, ZERO build for Alexa vs. Naomi. But sure, title change out of nowhere, because fuck it...

Double count out for Nikki vs. Nattie. That's it, guys. No way are they doing a double count out and a DQ finish in 2 of the 3 women's matches. Fuck...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> That video package for Nikki vs Nattie just reminded me even more of the fact that there's ZERO storyline, ZERO build for Alexa vs. Naomi. But sure, title change out of nowhere, because fuck it...
> 
> Double count out for Nikki vs. Nattie. That's it, guys. No way are they doing a double count out and a DQ finish in 2 of the 3 women's matches. Fuck...


That was a shitty way to end the match. Still hold out hope


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KC Armstrong said:


> That video package for Nikki vs Nattie just reminded me even more of the fact that there's ZERO storyline, ZERO build for Alexa vs. Naomi. But sure, title change out of nowhere, because fuck it...
> 
> Double count out for Nikki vs. Nattie. That's it, guys. No way are they doing a double count out and a DQ finish in 2 of the 3 women's matches. Fuck...


Dumb shit happens all the time. they have 7 weeks to fill before Mania anything is possible. Nothing extends a senseless program like a title change. All the other girls are tied up in other programs for now.


----------



## starsfan24

Think the double countout effects the finish to Naomi-Bliss?

EDIT: Didn't see above. Yeah, I think that'll do it.


----------



## LowRida

You guys are fretting too much about the title.
I think she is a hot commodity and will get decent exposure title or no title for a long time to come. Very few other ladies can compete with her looks wise, or athletically either from what I heard [completely missed her NXT days, didn't watch episode 1].
That combined with what seems to be a genuinely great attitude and love for the business [unlike say, Paige], is a good omen to see her for years to come. 

Yes, loss of title = loss of prestige and less exposure, but can also lead to potentially interesting gimmick mods and other feuds/partners. I don't see her taking a back seat to anyone, and this coming from a very recent fan. Teaming with MJ in particular can be nothing but good for her, they don't bring back senior former champs for nothing ,and that reason is to put over new talent - And Bliss is bound to be the one who gets put over, almost guaranteed.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I've really loved SmackDown since the draft, but I can't defend this shit. This is just bad. 

Also, I'm actually gonna have to sit through more Nattie vs Nikkie promos about Jooooohn. Just a terrible night. No matter how great Alexa's ring gear might be, nothing is gonna save this.

@LowRida

I doubt Alexa is even gonna be involved at Mania without the title. If they do a fatal 4-way or some shit like that, it's gonna be Naomi, Becky, Mickie and Natalya (if they're going with that mixed tag for Nikki).


----------



## starsfan24

I wouldn't mind her dropping the title as much as I am if she was booked better in the lead up. Losing twice clean and then dropping the belt. Just dumb imo. Things will be okay though. Just the beginning.



KC Armstrong said:


> I doubt Alexa is even gonna be involved at Mania without the title. If they do a fatal 4-way or some shit like that, it's gonna be Naomi, Becky, Mickie and Natalya (if they're going with that mixed tag for Nikki).


Bad thoughts bad thoughts bad thoughts.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Going from champion in February to not being featured in a meaningful way (or at all) at WrestleMania is not good no matter how you slice it.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> That video package for Nikki vs Nattie just reminded me even more of the fact that there's ZERO storyline, ZERO build for Alexa vs. Naomi. But sure, title change out of nowhere, because fuck it...
> 
> Double count out for Nikki vs. Nattie. That's it, guys. No way are they doing a double count out and a DQ finish in 2 of the 3 women's matches. Fuck...


Didn't you hear? WM, which is still 50 days away is in her hometown so she "deserves" to go into WM in her hometown as champ. Even though she botched the finish to the women's title match at WM30.


Although I don't think a double countout between Nikki and Natalya would really have an effect on a Mickie run-in. Alexa having Mickie run-in is well established. Not that I think that is what will happen, seems like they are full steam ahead on ruining the last 2 months of Alexa/Becky to put the title on Naomi.


----------



## starsfan24

Welp. Here we go. Everybody pray for a DQ/Countout.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Well, let's get it over with then...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

lets go bliss


----------



## Lenny Leonard

yowza


----------



## starsfan24

Solid pop. Like the pink in the hair as well.


----------



## KC Armstrong

She looks fucking incredible...

... and thanks, Otunga, we know she got her ass whooped every single week and it's about to happen again...


----------



## starsfan24

Used gum as a weapon. That's a DQ ref come on.


----------



## JC00

Could tell by the look on her face when she was standing during the introductions she is losing the title.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## nyelator

The last couple of pages are killing my soul


----------



## starsfan24

That looked painful.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

delete


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

It's official I guess.

What a botch on that moonsault though.

The SD title is now as poorly booked as the Raw title. Woman's wrestler away for months, shows up inexplicably, gets a title shot, dominates champion, wins title. Sound familiar.

Becky marks should be happy though because they hate Alexa

BTW congrats to Naomi hopefully she doesn't kill someone with that moonsault going forward.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

aww im disappointed, but bliss had a decent run, and a great future ahead of her. Nice to see Naomi get a shot for a little


----------



## starsfan24

Now I have to change my sig.

Also Bliss on Talking Smack tonight.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Lenny Leonard said:


> aww im disappointed, but bliss had a decent run, and a great future ahead of her. Nice to see Naomi get a shot for a little


She's super athletic and SD seems to be giving lots of people opportunity. I think it's a way to get the title on Mickie to be honest. They could have went about it better with the booking though.

Bliss has a very bright future as she is only going to get better for the next few years.


----------



## JC00

I posted this earlier and she did it for the first time on the main roster tonight


----------



## nyelator

I could take Batista loesing to Cena,Y2J,DB, ETC
Ryder with Miz and Swagger 
but NAOMI?


----------



## starsfan24

On a side note Alexa looked really good in that match.


----------



## 3ku1

I always thought Bliss was holding the belt was for Nikki. Look Bliss has done amazing for her first run as champion on the mr. I have no issue with her droping the belt. But Naomi? Really? WWE. Not to mention how poorly booked this whole things been. No story what so ever. Just Random. Been better if Mickie turned on Alexa. And they feuded. I'm sorry they just shat on the entire woman's division. By making Bliss who with Becky has been carrying the woman's div. Drop the belt To Naomi.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> I posted this earlier and she did it for the first time on the main roster tonight


I popped for this only because I remembered the gif in the thread.


----------



## KC Armstrong

This whole angle with Alexa teaming up with Mickie James was literally for nothing. It meant jack shit. 

Renee on Talking Smack: "Um, Alexa, why, as the champion, are you booked weaker than The Ascension?"


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> This whole angle with Alexa teaming up with Mickie James was literally for nothing. It meant jack shit.
> 
> Renee on Talking Smack: "Um, Alexa, why, as the champion, are you booked weaker than The Ascension?"


Naomi is the worst performer on the roster but I have three reasons why she won
1.She is related to THAT family 
2.We are in certain month 
3.She get's semi pops do to a (bad)entrance


----------



## Lenny Leonard

guys no need to be salty. i know it sucks when your fav doesnt win, but lets be better than that. lets not act like bliss's detractors do


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> guys no need to be salty. i know it sucks when your fav doesnt win, but lets be better than that. lets not act like bliss's detractors do


I am no mad about that she dropped it I am mad who she dropped it to


----------



## starsfan24

Most of us are mad at the booking. Not mad that she dropped it. She'll regain it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> guys no need to be salty. i know it sucks when your fav doesnt win, but lets be better than that. lets not act like bliss's detractors do



I'm not, but damn, it just speaks to what WWE thinks of her. Don't care what anyone says, if you think highly of a certain performer or think they're gonna be a future star, you just don't book them like this.

Let's recap:

Jan 29 - Royal Rumble: Naomi beats Alexa clean in a tag match
Jan 31 - SmackDown: Naomi beats Alexa clean in a tag match
Feb 7 - SmackDown: Naomi kicks the shit out of Alexa, makes her look like a loser again
Feb 12 - Elimination Chamber: Naomi beats Alexa clean for the title



Who do you book like that? Someone who's gonna 

a) be in the first 30 mins of the WrestleMania Kickoff show in a random tag match
or
b) watch WrestleMania at home with Murphy and the dogs


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> On a side note Alexa looked really good in that match.


Saw people chirping on SquaredCircle that Alexa botched Naomi's finishers both times. Which is not true. Naomi rushed those and is clearly not accurate with that move. On the first one that Alexa rolled out of, Naomi rushed it and Alexa couldn't get completely clear in time and on the 2nd one Alexa bounced to the middle of the ring after Naomi countered Alexa's finisher with her knees and Alexa had to roll to the corner and again Naomi rushed it. 

The difference between Alexa and Naomi as far as fundamentals go was obvious in this match. Naomi rushed to her finisher exposing Alexa and Alexa made sure Naomi was in place when she went for hers.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

not going into any threads but this, but i imagine people who hate bliss are loving this


----------



## starsfan24

The second finish was really bad, landed on her knees.


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Yeah, that was definitely on Naomi. All she had to do was slow down a little bit, take a quick look and give Alexa a chance to get in the right position. Other than that it was a pretty good match, though. Nice to see Alexa pull out an old NXT move, too.


----------



## 3ku1

I think it's heading to Mickie getting the title. Sources Ive read say it's going to be a fatal four way woman's programme. And Naomi's not involved. So maybe her reign Doesent last long. Mickie goes into mania as the champion.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> I think it's heading to Mickie getting the title. Sources Ive read say it's going to be a fatal four way woman's programme. And Naomi's not involved. So maybe her reign Doesent last long. Mickie goes into mania as the champion.


So who's the 4th? Because the seeds were planted for the Cena/Nikki vs Miz/Maryse match tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I think it's heading to Mickie getting the title. Sources Ive read say it's going to be a fatal four way woman's programme. And Naomi's not involved. So maybe her reign Doesent last long. Mickie goes into mania as the champion.


I doubt that, but then again it would be very WWE to shit on the new girls and bring in an older talent like Mickie James to get the spotlight at WrestleMania...


----------



## JC00

Just in-case people missed it Alexa will be on Talking Smack tonight


----------



## JC00

I don't care what people say Alexa worked another decent match with Naomi of all people. I know it won't stop her detractors that have a weird hate for her but the people that claim they don't hate her but think she is bad in the ring need to acknowledge that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MERPER said:


> This doesn't even come close to disputing anything I am saying or offer a good reasoning against what I have said.
> 
> I actually believe they will wrestle again at Wrestlemania with either Alexa winning back the title there or dropping it there.
> 
> People seem to be forgetting there are limited options on the Smackdown roster. Her feud with Becky is over. Nikki is involved in another feud and per reports will be in a different match. I don't see them going back to Natty again, and they aren't going to turn her and Mickie against one another just yet. And Carmella isn't going from being James Ellsworth's girlfriend to Wrestlemania title match.
> 
> When a division runs 7 deep there aren't "filler feuds" anymore.


*Salute to you. I was wrong *


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> I don't care what people say Alexa worked another decent match with Naomi of all people. I know it won't stop her detractors that have a weird hate for her but the people that claim they don't hate her but think she is bad in the ring need to acknowledge that.



I actually saw a lot of positive feedback for the match on twitter.


----------



## starsfan24

She looked better than Naomi in the match imo. 90% of Naomi's offense was kicks.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830988214638899202


----------



## starsfan24

Haha oh my god.


----------



## KC Armstrong

So on Talking Smack they actually remembered this Alexa-Mickie alliance? Great.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa was fine in the ring. Naomi per usual botched her finishers. Alexa had to scramble to middle of the ring. When you got someone as green as Bliss in the ring. And the botch Queen herself Naomi. You can't expect miracles.

So as regards to what next for her. She's still with Mickie. So that's still happening. Prob do a heel move and say you cheated!! Get her heat back. Maybe get her to blindside Naomi or something.


----------



## tommo010

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not, but damn, it just speaks to what WWE thinks of her. Don't care what anyone says, if you think highly of a certain performer or think they're gonna be a future star, you just don't book them like this.
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Jan 29 - Royal Rumble: Naomi beats Alexa clean in a tag match
> Jan 31 - SmackDown: Naomi beats Alexa clean in a tag match
> Feb 7 - SmackDown: Naomi kicks the shit out of Alexa, makes her look like a loser again
> Feb 12 - Elimination Chamber: Naomi beats Alexa clean for the title
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you book like that? Someone who's gonna
> 
> a) be in the first 30 mins of the WrestleMania Kickoff show in a random tag match
> or
> b) watch WrestleMania at home with Murphy and the dogs


They booked Becky exactly the same way and yet it was treated as "Becky can afford it" now it's different because it's your favorite it happened too? Bottom line WWE haven't booked this championship with any prestige at all since it it arrived and it's not an established title and has got no credibility at this point, every champion has so far been booked like crap and now maybe Bliss fans can see where we where coming from when Becky lost every encounter with her just like Bliss did with Naomi. Bliss will be at Mania as the title will almost certainly be defended in a Fatal 4 Way with her, Becky, Naomi and Mickie because I don't see any of them being left off the Mania card barring injury.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

tommo010 said:


> They booked Becky exactly the same way and yet it was treated as "Becky can afford it" now it's different because it's your favorite it happened too? Bottom line WWE haven't booked this championship with any prestige at all since it it arrived and it's not an established title and has got no credibility at this point, every champion has so far been booked like crap and now maybe Bliss fans can see where we where coming from when Becky lost every encounter with her just like Bliss did with Naomi. Bliss will be at Mania as the title will almost certainly be defended in a Fatal 4 Way with her, Becky, Naomi and Mickie because I don't see any of them being left off the Mania card barring injury.


Exactly, though i had it that becky would beat bliss to get it back at mania. Both still have good long careers a head of each other


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830994167857700864
Just speaking the truth here.


----------



## nyelator

tommo010 said:


> They booked Becky exactly the same way and yet it was treated as "Becky can afford it" now it's different because it's your favorite it happened too? Bottom line WWE haven't booked this championship with any prestige at all since it it arrived and it's not an established title and has got no credibility at this point, every champion has so far been booked like crap and now maybe Bliss fans can see where we where coming from when Becky lost every encounter with her just like Bliss did with Naomi. Bliss will be at Mania as the title will almost certainly be defended in a Fatal 4 Way with her, Becky, Naomi and Mickie because I don't see any of them being left off the Mania card barring injury.


But Becky got the better of her a couple of times


----------



## tictac0987

I hope Alexa gets the title back real quick, she was a decent heel champ..


----------



## KC Armstrong

tommo010 said:


> They booked Becky exactly the same way and yet it was treated as "Becky can afford it" now it's different because it's your favorite it happened too? Bottom line WWE haven't booked this championship with any prestige at all since it it arrived and it's not an established title and has got no credibility at this point, every champion has so far been booked like crap and now maybe Bliss fans can see where we where coming from when Becky lost every encounter with her just like Bliss did with Naomi. Bliss will be at Mania as the title will almost certainly be defended in a Fatal 4 Way with her, Becky, Naomi and Mickie because I don't see any of them being left off the Mania card barring injury.



Um, no. I think to this day Alexa has never beaten Becky clean. Even the win at TLC was not 100% clean because she poked Becky in the eye right before she put her through the table. Every single time Alexa had the upper hand on Becky it was dirty, a cheap shot, attack from behind, whatever. Alexa just got beaten 100% clean in the middle of the ring 3 times within 14 days by the same girl. If you think Alexa beat Becky's ass clean in that entire feud, I don't know what you were watching.


----------



## JC00

tommo010 said:


> Bottom line WWE haven't booked this championship with any prestige at all since it it arrived and it's not an established title and has got no credibility at this point, every champion has so far been booked like crap and now maybe Bliss fans can see where we where coming from when Becky lost every encounter with her just like Bliss did with Naomi.



Well there is gonna be a lot of pissed off Alexa and Becky fans if Naomi gets booked strong. 

As for Alexa winning every encounter. Well she lost in Glasgow and then they had the rematch at TLC. But the point is Alexa and Becky had already 2 months of feuding before Alexa won the title from her. There was absolutely no build to this match, especially a build for a title change.


----------



## JC00

There is a way for WWE to book this properly but I don't have faith. 

Alexa wins the rematch with the help of Mickie. Which leads to the fatal 4 way at WM. Don't even need Mickie to turn on Alexa, just have Alexa request for Mickie to be in the match under the premise that she would rather see Mickie win the title than Becky or Naomi.


----------



## MERPER

Legit BOSS said:


> *Salute to you. I was wrong *


I appreciate this. Totally wasn't necessary, but much appreciated.

And while I know the debate got pretty heated in here over it, I never took anything or meant anything personally.

I think Alexa is the better talent. I think she was better in the match and she certainly has a brighter future. She's one of my favorites going right now, that's for sure.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_This is not over. I WILL GET MY TITLE BACK &#55357;&#56447;#WWE #eliminationchamber #superwoman


----------



## nyelator

This has been sad day


----------



## starsfan24

Thoughts on if it is Naomi (C) & Becky Vs. Alexa & Mickie at Mania?


----------



## domotime2

hate the naomi win here... talk about derailing the Bliss/Mickie combo


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Thoughts on if it is Naomi (C) & Becky Vs. Alexa & Mickie at Mania?


Can't believe I am saying this I may just not bother watching Mania honestly


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Thoughts on if it is Naomi (C) & Becky Vs. Alexa & Mickie at Mania?


Terrible..

It would mean there will be no progress in the division over the next 2 months and makes the whole Alexa/Mickie and Becky thing completely fucking pointless and for what? Because they decided to let Naomi go to WM as champ because it's in her hometown. NO ONE outside of Naomi marks gives a shit that's it's her hometown and plain and simple WM crowds aren't local crowds, the crowd isn't going to care. This is not CM Punk going into Chicago after the pipe-bomb and taking on Cena for the title. It would likely be a pre-show match which a lot of the crowd is still not in their seats or if it is on the main card it will be the piss break match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KC Armstrong said:


> Um, no. I think to this day Alexa has never beaten Becky clean. Even the win at TLC was not 100% clean because she poked Becky in the eye right before she put her through the table. Every single time Alexa had the upper hand on Becky it was dirty, a cheap shot, attack from behind, whatever. Alexa just got beaten 100% clean in the middle of the ring 3 times within 14 days by the same girl. If you think Alexa beat Becky's ass clean in that entire feud, I don't know what you were watching.


Now there are people in this thread mention that damn eyepoke as a negative. People have got to get over this eye poke BS. It was a NoDQ match it's clean and fair. 

As for everything else she's a heel she shouldn't be winning clean often. There should always be something at least somewhat shady in her wins that's what heels do.

She definitely shouldn't have lost to Naomi so much recently that's just poor booking.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Terrible..
> 
> It would mean there will be no progress in the division over the next 2 months and makes the whole Alexa/Mickie and Becky thing completely fucking pointless and for what? Because they decided to let Naomi go to WM as champ because it's in her hometown. NO ONE outside of Naomi marks gives a shit that's it's her hometown and plain and simple WM crowds aren't local crowds, the crowd isn't going to care. This is not CM Punk going into Chicago after the pipe-bomb and taking on Cena for the title. It would likely be a pre-show match which a lot of the crowd is still not in their seats or if it is on the main card it will be the piss break match.


I mean one more reason not to watch this Mania honestly


----------



## 3ku1

Boy they had gold with Alexa/Mickie/Becky. All they had too do was Alexa takes the title into mania. That's it. Ppl care about Alexa/Micky/Becky. What we got now is probably SD woman's div on the pre show at mania. Or a piss break match. 

Their segment on SD before Naomi returned, was awesome. Mickie putting Bliss over like a million bucks. Then this. Theirs no heat. The timing is all off. Literally no one gives a damn about the sd woman's division now. They sacrificed 4 months of build up for a cheap Naomi title win. Wow. 

Anyway. Looks like it well be a fatal four way at Mania. If anyone other then Naomi is champ. Nikki, Becky, Mickie, Bliss etc. They could resalvage this.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Can't believe I am saying this I may just not bother watching Mania honestly


 Mania is gonna suck. Card is very unappealing

Goldberg/Lesnar
Takerr/Reigns
Orton/Wyatt
Rollins/HHH(assuming Rollins can go) 
Shane/Styles
Cena Nikki/Miz Maryse
Jericho/Owens
Ambrose/Corbin 
Raw women's title (because you know damn well that will be on the card)
Shaq/Big Show??(been rumored)


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Boy they had gold with Alexa/Mickie/Becky. All they had too do was Alexa takes the title into mania. That's it. Ppl care about Alexa/Micky/Becky. What we got now is probably SD woman's div on the pre show at mania. Or a piss break match.
> 
> Their segment on SD before Naomi returned, was awesome. Mickie putting Bliss over like a million bucks. Then this. Theirs no heat. The timing is all off. Literally no one gives a damn about the sd woman's division now. They sacrificed 4 months of build up for a cheap Naomi title win. Wow.
> 
> *Anyway. Looks like it well be a fatal four way at Mania. If anyone other then Naomi is champ. Nikki, Becky, Mickie, Bliss etc. They could resalvage this.*


Rumor on Cageside was a tag match at Mania. Title wouldn't even be on the line. And I agree, no one outside of Naomi fans care one bit that it's her hometown. Congrats. WE NEED A MANIA IN COLUMBUS! Auto title reign!


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Mania is gonna suck. Card is very unappealing
> 
> *Goldberg/Lesnar*
> Takerr/Reigns
> *Orton/Wyatt*
> Rollins/*HHH* (assuming Rollins can go)
> Shane/Styles
> *Cena Nikki/Miz Maryse*
> Jericho/Owens
> Ambrose/Corbin
> Raw women's title (because you know damn well that will be on the card)
> *Shaq/Big Show??(been rumored)*


I like the bold everything else looks terrible (Only for Maryse's return)
and the pure fact that I love Styles and Y2J and I am not excited about their match's says something


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Where are the pics and gifs?


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Boy they had gold with Alexa/Mickie/Becky. All they had too do was Alexa takes the title into mania. That's it. Ppl care about Alexa/Micky/Becky. What we got now is probably SD woman's div on the pre show at mania. Or a piss break match.
> 
> Their segment on SD before Naomi returned, was awesome. Mickie putting Bliss over like a million bucks. Then this. Theirs no heat. The timing is all off. Literally no one gives a damn about the sd woman's division now. They sacrificed 4 months of build up for a cheap Naomi title win. Wow.
> 
> Anyway. Looks like it well be a fatal four way at Mania. If anyone other then Naomi is champ. Nikki, Becky, Mickie, Bliss etc. They could resalvage this.


There is one way to book it properly but they won't do it. 

Alexa wins the rematch with help from Mickie and it leads to the fatal 4-way, with Becky and Naomi having the claim to the title because of getting screwed by run-ins by Mickie. Don't even need to turn Mickie on Alexa, Mickie gets added to the match at the request of Alexa.

Won't happen though because as far as SD women's division is concerned it's back to shitty WWE booking after 6 months of writing a thin division well.


----------



## nyelator

I hope Alexa wins it back March 1st at a live event that would be hilarious


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I take back what I said about this group of fans being accepting and understanding and level headed. I see now that Alexa has lost the title it's just the same doom and gloom BS as every other thread when something apparently negative strikes. "Oh no everything is a waste they have ruined everything." This was the appreciation thread where everyone was seemingly pragmatic and here it is the inane pessimism.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I take back what I said about this group of fans being accepting and understanding and level headed. I see now that Alexa has lost the title it's just the same doom and gloom BS as every other thread when something apparently negative strikes. "Oh no everything is a waste they have ruined everything." This was the appreciation thread where everyone was seemingly pragmatic and here it is the inane pessimism.


We are more understanding.............................. that this is a terrible booking decision


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> We are more understanding.............................. that this is a terrible booking decision


I never said it wasn't a bad decision it's just not worth getting upset about it. It is what it is. It happened, we must move on.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I never said it wasn't a bad decision it's just not worth getting upset about it. It is what it is. It happened, we must move on.


I still have not moved on from WM 30............................................


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> I still have not moved on from WM 30............................................


That's too bad then


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's too bad then


Joking (well kinda) but trust me I will move on but still think it was a terrible decision


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> Joking (well kinda) but trust me I will move on but still think it was a terrible decision


I don't need to trust that you'll move on. Go at your own pace. I just won't have sympathy for people who are lamenting a booking decision on a pro wrestling show.

Like I said I never said it wasn't. I also never said it was. I pretty much just tend to wait and see. It is after all a scripted television program like Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt or whatever shows you watch.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't need to trust that you'll move on. Go at your own pace. I just won't have sympathy for people who are lamenting a booking decision on a pro wrestling show.
> 
> Like I said I never said it wasn't. I also never said it was. I pretty much just tend to wait and see. It is after all a scripted television program like Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt or whatever shows you watch.


Ok cool you do hope that she wins it back though right?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> Ok cool you do hope that she wins it back though right?


I don't need to hope. She's young, talented, and attractive she will definitely see the gold again. She has an incredibly bright future. Possibly the brightest out of all the women in the company. She is exceptionally versatile and we haven't even come close to seeing the best of her.

If you're asking if I hope it's soon. I can't answer that because it is of zero consequence to me. Would I be happy if she regained the title back soon? I certainly would. Would it shock me? It really wouldn't. Does it matter to me if it is Tuesday or 3 years from Tuesday? Not even a little bit.

I know that none of that is the answer you were hoping for, but I'm not gonna lie to you about it.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't need to hope. She's young, talented, and attractive she will definitely see the gold again. She has an incredibly bright future. Possibly the brightest out of all the women in the company. She is exceptionally versatile and we haven't even come close to seeing the best of her.
> 
> If you're asking if I hope it's soon. I can't answer that because it is of zero consequence to me. Would I be happy if she regained the title back soon? I certainly would. Would it shock me? It really wouldn't. Does it matter to me if it is Tuesday or 3 years from Tuesday? Not even a little bit.
> 
> *I know that none of that is the answer you were hoping for, but I'm not gonna lie to you about it.*


I do not care I just like talking to you because I think your posts are good (my biggest fear is injury's)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> I do not care I just like talking to you because I think your posts are good (my biggest fear is injury's)


Cool. I just assumed you were interested in some sort of pleas happen Tuesday type of sentiment. That's my bad.

I don't expect people to enjoy my postings I just let my opinion out and move on

I like yours as well BTW

As for injuries she seems like a tough and durable girl. You can never account for shit happens type injuries though. I worry about injuries to all the talent. Their schedules are ridiculous as is what is expected of them every time they go to work.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Don't worry guys, we will see this again someday. Maybe they will swerve us and she'll get it back at mania. Either her or becky is the way it will go


----------



## JC00

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I take back what I said about this group of fans being accepting and understanding and level headed. I see now that Alexa has lost the title it's just the same doom and gloom BS as every other thread when something apparently negative strikes. "Oh no everything is a waste they have ruined everything." This was the appreciation thread where everyone was seemingly pragmatic and here it is the inane pessimism.


People are gonna complain that they buried the Alexa/Becky feud so Naomi could walk into WM with the title because it's her hometown and did it with zero build

This isn't a "my favorite lost" thing.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Cool. I just assumed you were interested in some sort of pleas happen Tuesday type of sentiment. That's my bad.
> 
> I don't expect people to enjoy my postings I just let my opinion out and move on
> 
> I like yours as well BTW
> 
> As for injuries she seems like a tough and durable girl. You can never account for shit happens type injuries though. I worry about injuries to all the talent. Their schedules are ridiculous as is what is expected of them every time they go to work.


I am moved passed it honestly.Now with that being said I still wish she got passed 100 days


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> I am moved passed it honestly.Now with that being said I still wish she got passed 100 days


To me length of a title reign isn't particularly important. The talent needs to do it well regardless of length. Alexa more than proved she was worthy of being champion. That fact will bode well for her in the future because now they know that they can trust her in that role.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> To me length of a title reign isn't particularly important. The talent needs to do it well regardless of length. Alexa more than proved she was worthy of being champion. That fact will bode well for her in the future because now they know that they can trust her in that role.


I know just like 100 day day reigns (it would have also put her passed Becky though I doubt Naomi will pass her)


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831194756571156481
I can relate.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831194756571156481
> I can relate.


Don't care call me biased. But Alexa has by far the best in-ring heel antics of the women. Stuff like this, shit talking her opponent, shit talking the ref. All top notch.


----------



## Not Lying

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I take back what I said about this group of fans being accepting and understanding and level headed. I see now that Alexa has lost the title it's just the same doom and gloom BS as every other thread when something apparently negative strikes. "Oh no everything is a waste they have ruined everything." This was the appreciation thread where everyone was seemingly pragmatic and here it is the inane pessimism.


Seriously, you need understand that people get have every right to be upset about "a TV Show".
When a TV Show kills off a character people like, they can complain about it. You're acting as if wrestling is the only TV Show that gets shit on constantly and is still watched by many people, compare more to a drama than a show like Unbreakable Kimmy.. 

Alexa fans have every right to complain about the booking decision of yesterday. They buried Becky, they Buried Alexa, they were both booked as very weak champions which shouldn't be done to a new belt. Excuse us for caring about just a TV Show, maybe we're just bigger fans than you, or maybe we think the company is bad right now for stuff like that, we don't have to accept everything WWE does and *deal with it*. Did it affect our lives in any way? No, still we're fans and we appreciate seeing the stars we support succeed, we like to see interesting and dynamic stories played out, it's not about having someone's favorite win all the time. It's BS no sense weak booking of a champion, a champion in what they tell themselves is " *#1 wrestling company in the world and the champions in our company are the best champions in the world*"

I'm a fan of every women wrestler in WWE today (minus Dana) and want them all to succeed, I have no problem with Naomi winning the title, but so soon, making Becky look weak for trying 2+ months and failing, and making Alexa lose every confrontation with Naomi..


----------



## nyelator

The Definition of Technician said:


> Seriously, you need understand that people get have every right to be upset about "a TV Show".
> When a TV Show kills off a character people like, they can complain about it. You're acting as if wrestling is the only TV Show that gets shit on constantly and is still watched by many people, compare more to a drama than a show like Unbreakable Kimmy..
> 
> Alexa fans have every right to complain about the booking decision of yesterday. They buried Becky, they Buried Alexa, they were both booked as very weak champions which shouldn't be done to a new belt. Excuse us for caring about just a TV Show, maybe we're just bigger fans than you, or maybe we think the company is bad right now for stuff like that, we don't have to accept everything WWE does and *deal with it*. Did it affect our lives in any way? No, still we're fans and we appreciate seeing the stars we support succeed, we like to see interesting and dynamic stories played out, it's not about having someone's favorite win all the time. It's BS no sense weak booking of a champion, a champion in what they tell themselves is " *#1 wrestling company in the world and the champions in our company are the best champions in the world*"
> 
> I'm a fan of every women wrestler in WWE today (minus Dana) and want them all to succeed, I have no problem with Naomi winning the title, but so soon, making Becky look weak for trying 2+ months and failing, and making Alexa lose every confrontation with Naomi..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz-qL1KfC-0


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Definition of Technician said:


> Seriously, you need understand that people get have every right to be upset about "a TV Show".
> When a TV Show kills off a character people like, they can complain about it. You're acting as if wrestling is the only TV Show that gets shit on constantly and is still watched by many people, compare more to a drama than a show like Unbreakable Kimmy..
> 
> Alexa fans have every right to complain about the booking decision of yesterday. They buried Becky, they Buried Alexa, they were both booked as very weak champions which shouldn't be done to a new belt. Excuse us for caring about just a TV Show, maybe we're just bigger fans than you, or maybe we think the company is bad right now for stuff like that, we don't have to accept everything WWE does and *deal with it*. Did it affect our lives in any way? No, still we're fans and we appreciate seeing the stars we support succeed, we like to see interesting and dynamic stories played out, it's not about having someone's favorite win all the time. It's BS no sense weak booking of a champion, a champion in what they tell themselves is " *#1 wrestling company in the world and the champions in our company are the best champions in the world*"
> 
> I'm a fan of every women wrestler in WWE today (minus Dana) and want them all to succeed, I have no problem with Naomi winning the title, but so soon, making Becky look weak for trying 2+ months and failing, and making Alexa lose every confrontation with Naomi..


I never said it was good or bad or smart or stupid. I never said that people couldn't have their opinions I was merely making a comment about how people's opinions had turned sour. It wasn't just after she lost, it started with the odds being in Naomi's favour. Two days of negativity. It was a crazy turn from a usually upbeat thread. I found it to be a jarring development. That said people can do whatever the hell they want with their opinions. Also IMO it is somewhat ludicrous to criticize something so harshly when we have no idea what the next step is(something amazing could happen in the next 7 weeks who knows). I also don't see the point in getting so worked up over something I'm watching on TV that it affects my mood even when the show is long over(wrestling or otherwise. IMO If it is affecting me that much it's no longer an escape.) That's just how I how am. If other people aren't that way it's all good. Everyone is more than entitled to their opinions so I don't need to understand that it is someone's prerogative to complain.

BTW if you are bothered enough by something to complain about it, it has affected your life(it may be a small amount). If it were truly inconsequential to someone they would have no reason to complain because they would have already been beyond it and on to the next thing.

I compared it to a TV show in general(due to it's heavy scripting) not just Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt because I don't know what TV shows the person I was having the conversation with watches. It was that simple.


----------



## AJ Leegion

.


----------



## nyelator

N7 Spectre said:


> Alexa Bliss related, I mean, she is in the video after all.


Get that shit out of here


----------



## islesfan13

nyelator said:


> Get that shit out of here


Belt is meaningless anyway. Smackdown is basically the b team show for all the girls who couldn't Crack the belt on the a team. If Alexa is to ever become a star she's going to need to be traded to raw.


----------



## LowRida

I hope her genitalia wasn't damaged with that botched springboard !


----------



## JC00

N7 Spectre said:


> Alexa Bliss related, I mean, she is in the video after all.


You look like an idiot using a video of another Naomi botch to troll


----------



## Kabraxal

islesfan13 said:


> Belt is meaningless anyway. Smackdown is basically the b team show for all the girls who couldn't Crack the belt on the a team. If Alexa is to ever become a star she's going to need to be traded to raw.


And get buried by Charlotte, Sasha, and Nia Jax? No thanks. At least on SDL we only have to get rid of Naomi and the division is wide open.


----------



## islesfan13

Kabraxal said:


> And get buried by Charlotte, Sasha, and Nia Jax? No thanks. At least on SDL we only have to get rid of Naomi and the division is wide open.


It's not about that, she will never be considered a star until she's on the a show and hangs with the more established girls.


----------



## Kabraxal

islesfan13 said:


> It's not about that, she will never be considered a star until she's on the a show and hangs with the more established girls.


But Mickie is the biggest star in either women's division... working with her is getting her far more established and over than if she was working with Charlotte or getting squashed by Jax.


----------



## nyelator

islesfan13 said:


> It's not about that, she will never be considered a star until she's on the a show and hangs with the more established girls.


Yeah like Paige....................... oh yeah she got that Papi 


Kabraxal said:


> And get buried by Charlotte, Sasha, and Nia Jax? No thanks. At least on SDL we only have to get rid of Naomi and the division is wide open.


Good post 


JC00 said:


> You look like an idiot using a video of another Naomi botch to troll


Very true and it was not even funny 


LowRida said:


> I hope her genitalia wasn't damaged with that botched springboard !


Me,you,and Murphy 


islesfan13 said:


> Belt is meaningless anyway. Smackdown is basically the b team show for all the girls who couldn't Crack the belt on the a team. If Alexa is to ever become a star she's going to need to be traded to raw.


Would prefer to see her not get beat by a Horse


----------



## islesfan13

nyelator said:


> Yeah like Paige....................... oh yeah she got that Papi
> 
> Good post
> 
> Very true and it was not even funny
> 
> Me,you,and Murphy
> 
> 
> Would prefer to see her not get beat by a Horse


Paige has nothing to do with it, she won't be facing paige for at least a year judging by her bad neck. I agree, I can't stand the hw either, but the wwe makes a big deal of them and of raw. Being on that level is better than losing or being an equal to the likes of Natalya, Naomi and Carmella on the b show.


----------



## nyelator

islesfan13 said:


> Paige has nothing to do with it, she won't be facing paige for at least a year judging by her bad neck. I agree, I can't stand the hw either, but the wwe makes a big deal of them and of raw. Being on that level is better than losing or being an equal to the likes of Natalya, Naomi and Carmella on the b show.


No I mean Sasha she is a actual horse.............. and I think Mella is fine but the other two could get that pink slip and I could care less


----------



## AJ Leegion

.


----------



## domotime2

im cool with giving naomi ONE belt in her life..... just not now, it didn't call for it. 

I understand what smackdown is doing, and in a way, it's great (everyone on the roster is equal)...but there are also times you wish they would do a LITTLE SEPARATION. Just a little bit. Natalya/Naomi never have to win in my opinion.


----------



## nyelator

N7 Spectre said:


> Oh that ain't a troll, that was just a little playful teasing, THIS is a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> WINNER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't get your knickers in a twist, I still like Alexa, but this is just too much fun right now. :lmao


Seriously what are you 6?


----------



## AJ Leegion

nyelator said:


> Seriously what are you 6?


Yes.


----------



## Cleavage

lol you geeks take this shit way too serious.


----------



## nyelator

Cleavage said:


> lol you geeks take this shit way too serious.


Who?


N7 Spectre said:


> Yes.


YOu know what happen when people are 6?


----------



## KC Armstrong

> People are gonna complain that they buried the Alexa/Becky feud so Naomi could walk into WM with the title because it's her hometown and did it with zero build
> 
> This isn't a "my favorite lost" thing.



Exactly. Do you think I wanted Alexa to hold the belt for the next 3 years straight? Hell no, but I wanted her to drop it on a bigger stage with an actual storyline involved.

But hell, now that it looks like they're just gonna perform a tag match for empty seats at WrestleMania, just like they did at the Rumble, I would have been pissed even if Alexa had kept the title until WrestleMania. 

It really is a miracle that SmackDown gets 2.5 million plus viewers every week when WWE themselves are telling you it's meaningless garbage at every turn.


----------



## starsfan24

Had no idea she was allergic to strawberries.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Had no idea she was allergic to strawberries.


Where their goes that fantasy...................


----------



## 3ku1

Naomi as champ right now, is the worst possible thing that could happen to the sd woman's division. I don't buy Raws The A show in the woman's division. SD has more well rounded division. Alexa and Becky got to main event sd. It's creative you got too look at. I'm not annoyed Alexa dropped the title. I'm annoyed at Creative for making SD top 2 woman over the past four months (Alexa and Becky). Booked to look like such geeks. With Becky she looks bad. Because she couldent beat Bliss in 2 months. Then Naomi swoops in after a week tbh and beats Alexa for the title. 

Alexa well it's worser. They made her job to Naomi twice, in two filler matches. Made Naomi get the upper hand in the go home show. Then jobbed her out clean. It's just not good booking. It makes the woman's division look weak. They sacrificed four months of build up between Alexa and Becky. Genius move of adding Mickie to the mix. Had that great segment where Mickie put Bliss over like a million bucks. Should of had a great payoff at mania. Instead they choose to make Bliss drop the title randomly, to a premature returning Naomi. It's just bad booking. It has no story at all.

Thing with Bliss. Her detractors give her crap for her In ring wrestling. But overlook her other attributes. Her in ring psychology and selling is next lvl. Remember the dislocated arm moment? I literally freaked out :lol. She was just selling. Those small things. Like her freak out when she lost. I get a kick out of. She's more then just a pretty face.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Naomi as champ right now, is the worst possible thing that could happen to the sd woman's division. I don't buy Raws The A show in the woman's division. SD has more well rounded division. Alexa and Becky got to main event sd. It's creative you got too look at. I'm not annoyed Alexa dropped the title. I'm annoyed at Creative for making SD top 2 woman over the past four months (Alexa and Becky). Booked to look like such geeks. With Becky she looks bad. Because she couldent beat Bliss in 2 months. Then Naomi swoops in after a week tbh and beats Alexa for the title.
> 
> Alexa well it's worser. They made her job to Naomi twice, in two filler matches. Made Naomi get the upper hand in the go home show. Then jobbed her out clean. It's just not good booking. It makes the woman's division look weak. They sacrificed four months of build up between Alexa and Becky. Genius move of adding Mickie to the mix. Had that great segment where Mickie put Bliss over like a million bucks. Should of had a great payoff at mania. Instead they choose to make Bliss drop the title randomly, to a premature returning Naomi. It's just bad booking. It has no story at all.
> 
> Thing with Bliss. Her detractors give her crap for her In ring wrestling. But overlook her other attributes. Her in ring psychology and selling is next lvl. Remember the dislocated arm moment? I literally freaked out :lol. She was just selling. Those small things. Like her freak out when she lost. I get a kick out of. She's more then just a pretty face.


In fairness the whole Smackdown show is suffering the same fate


----------



## Jersey

https://i.reddituploads.com/733ff305e76d4d83a2d8e466b93801d1?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah, the arm thing freaked me out. I thought it was legit for a split second.


----------



## 3ku1

Just realised this thread is now over 2k replies. Proud haha.

As for next move for Bliss . Tommorro, She might get a rematch against Naomi for the SD woman's championship. I mean Cenas getting one against Wyatt so why not Bliss. Or a rematch announced.


----------



## LowRida

3ku1 said:


> Just realised this thread is now over 2k replies. Proud haha.
> 
> As for next move for Bliss . Tommorro, She might get a rematch against Naomi for the SD woman's championship. I mean Cenas getting one against Wyatt so why not Bliss. Or a rematch announced.


Hopefully after WM, as we know, the hometown as champ thing is set in stone.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Had no idea she was allergic to strawberries.


Hope to Bliss vs Bella feud just because Bliss wants to face her.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss v Bella sounds good. But it needs a story. Can't have another Alexa Naomi Fiasco.

According to Bryan on Talking Smack. Alexa well get her title rematch soon. Theirs also a poll for who you think we'll last the longest, and we'll still be champion at mania. Wyatt is 60%. Looks like most ppl don't think Naomi we'll be champ That long.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This was a bad weekend.


----------



## starsfan24

wweshop Don't interrupt Alexa_bliss_wwe_ when she's signing shirts for [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=WWE]#WWE Auction[/URL] ! Everyone loves the great work that WWEglamsquad does each night, but the WWE Universe needs autographed #LittleMissBliss tees. The first batch sold out almost immediately, but more will be available soon at auction.wwe.com. #WWE #AlexaBliss


----------



## Savior Of Silence

Alexa Bliss is bae!! I love her so very muches!! She's so sexy, great ass, amazing wrestler. I'm so angry that she lost the SmackDown Live Women's Championship at Elimination Chamber this Sunday, but it's only a matter of time until Little Miss Bliss is Women's Champion again. No way Naomi holds on to the title longer than WrestleMania, if not one of the post WrestleMania Pay-Per-View's.

It'd be amazing if Charlotte keeps losing the RAW Women's Championship to Bayley on RAW, to win it back at Pay-Per-View's, to continue her Pay-Per-View undefeated streak. Then in April/May, if they do another draft, Alexa Bliss gets drafted to RAW. Alexa Bliss turns face, feuds with Charlotte, wins the RAW Women's Championship, & ends Charlotte's Pay-Per-View undefeated streak.































































That face she makes after you cum in her & she feels your warm, gooey jizz in between her legs.


















My anaconda don't want none unless you got honey buns. & when I get finished with her honey bun, they're gonna have icing, as well.









"She was sitting down on that big butt, but I was still staring at the titties though"

Ms. Bliss <3


----------



## tommo010

Savior Of Silence said:


> That face she makes after you cum in her & she feels your warm, gooey jizz in between her legs.


----------



## magicplayerno1

Yeah so she is hot... great... I miss the days of when womens wrestling wasnt about eye candy and was more about the performance and actual wrestling.


----------



## 3ku1

magicplayerno1 said:


> Yeah so she is hot... great... I miss the days of when womens wrestling wasnt about eye candy and was more about the performance and actual wrestling.


 I laugh at your suggestion Alexa being hot or any diva utilising their looks is any different from Sunny in the 80s. Or Sable in the late 90s. Or Trish, Stacy, Torrie walking out in next to nothing. So your suggestion that woman's wrestling has shifted from "performance and actual wrestling" to just eyecandy. Oh the irony. Unless this is troll bait. 99% of the time woman's wrestlers particularly Charlotte. Are getting more respect for Performance and Wrestling. In terms of that we're probably in the best era ever, in regards to women's wrestling. So your comment confuses me. Simply based on a few sexy Bliss photos. Bliss herself ain't the greatest wrestler. But I beleive she's a decent worker. But really has a ability to sell. Her in ring psychology is also outstanding imo.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

can anyone get a gif on alexa doing that flip of the 2nd rope into that pin on naomi from EC? That was a neat spot


----------



## nyelator

Savior Of Silence said:


> Alexa Bliss is bae!! I love her so very muches!! She's so sexy, great ass, amazing wrestler. I'm so angry that she lost the SmackDown Live Women's Championship at Elimination Chamber this Sunday, but it's only a matter of time until Little Miss Bliss is Women's Champion again. No way Naomi holds on to the title longer than WrestleMania, if not one of the post WrestleMania Pay-Per-View's.
> 
> It'd be amazing if Charlotte keeps losing the RAW Women's Championship to Bayley on RAW, to win it back at Pay-Per-View's, to continue her Pay-Per-View undefeated streak. Then in April/May, if they do another draft, Alexa Bliss gets drafted to RAW. Alexa Bliss turns face, feuds with Charlotte, wins the RAW Women's Championship, & ends Charlotte's Pay-Per-View undefeated streak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That face she makes after you cum in her & she feels your warm, gooey jizz in between her legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My anaconda don't want none unless you got honey buns. & when I get finished with her honey bun, they're gonna have icing, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "She was sitting down on that big butt, but I was still staring at the titties though"
> 
> Ms. Bliss <3


I agree on the most everything their except her going to Raw


----------



## nyelator

magicplayerno1 said:


> Yeah so she is hot... great... I miss the days of when womens wrestling wasnt about eye candy and was more about the performance and actual wrestling.


So you miss this era? Also a weird question and it does not matter either way but are you gay mate?


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> can anyone get a gif on alexa doing that flip of the 2nd rope into that pin on naomi from EC? That was a neat spot


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


>


Well that is a angle (the on it ends on)


----------



## AJ Leegion

I would like to take a moment to publicly apologise for my behaviour yesterday, it was just a heat of the moment thing with a week of frustration building over not saying anything, about all the anti Naomi comments. I have gone back edited out my troll comments.

I defo still like Alexa, even think she was the breakout performer of 2016, I'm not ashamed to admit that I am and have been a passionate WWE fan since 2001, and sometimes that is what this show brings out in me, I'm only human, I make mistakes, now that I've slept it off, I'm over it, and hope to see this thread continue to flourish.

To quote a phrase from my fav video game.

"There's enough grief in this galaxy, I don't need to add to it."


----------



## nyelator

N7 Spectre said:


> I would like to take a moment to publicly apologise for my behaviour yesterday, it was just a heat of the moment thing with a week of frustration building over not saying anything, about all the anti Naomi comments. I have gone back edited out my troll comments.
> 
> I defo still like Alexa, even think she was the breakout performer of 2016, I'm not ashamed to admit that I am and have been a passionate WWE fan since 2001, and sometimes that is what this show brings out in me, I'm only human, I make mistakes, now that I've slept it off, I'm over it, and hope to see this thread continue to flourish.
> 
> To quote a phrase from my fav video game.
> 
> "There's enough grief in this galaxy, I don't need to add to it."


Fair enough mate very mature to do.


----------



## starsfan24

N7 Spectre said:


> I would like to take a moment to publicly apologise for my behaviour yesterday, it was just a heat of the moment thing with a week of frustration building over not saying anything, about all the anti Naomi comments. I have gone back edited out my troll comments.
> 
> I defo still like Alexa, even think she was the breakout performer of 2016, I'm not ashamed to admit that I am and have been a passionate WWE fan since 2001, and sometimes that is what this show brings out in me, I'm only human, I make mistakes, now that I've slept it off, I'm over it, and hope to see this thread continue to flourish.
> 
> To quote a phrase from my fav video game.
> 
> "There's enough grief in this galaxy, I don't need to add to it."


It's all good. I think a lot of people here were really upset and frustrated on Sunday as well. I think we've all had time to move on. Don't worry about it.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_HAPPY VALENTINES DAY !! ❤&#55357;&#56471;&#55356;&#57216;



alexa_bliss_wwe_Buttons on buttons on buttons &#55357;&#56833; [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=disney]#disney land[/URL] #californiaadventure #buttons #disney


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Such a magical morning! ✨ now time for #SmackdownLive #wwe [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=disney]#disney land[/URL] #disney 

She's blessing us today.


----------



## HankHill_85

Damn I can't wait until Sunday night, get to see Alexa live at a house show!


----------



## LowRida

HankHill_85 said:


> Damn I can't wait until Sunday night, get to see Alexa live at a house show!














N7 Spectre said:


> I would like to take a moment to publicly apologise for my behaviour yesterday, it was just a heat of the moment thing with a week of frustration building over not saying anything, about all the anti Naomi comments. I have gone back edited out my troll comments.


Takes a far bigger man to apologize than to troll [been there before myself], props to ya.

I personally would have left the offending posts intact for posterity [most forums have a time window to edit, so next day edits usually aren't an option], but thats just me. From what I recall, you were rubbing it in a bit bit its not like you said anything bad about someones momma.


----------



## 3ku1

Might get a Alexa Naomi rematch today on SD. Theirs going to be a Mickie/Becky rematch. So it's possible an actual announcement. Or Match we'll see. Or new feud for Bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

Okay Alexa just showed their she is by FAR the best woman's mic worker in YEARS. Outshining Naomi their. She got her heat back too. Looks like their we'll be a rematch.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Okay Alexa just showed their she is by FAR the best woman's mic worker in YEARS.


Yet people will still tell you she isn't good

:heyman6

And notice how she snuffed out those what chants.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Yet people will still tell you she isn't good
> 
> :heyman6


Lol yeah, fan bias? In any case. After these promo Bliss destroyed her lol. They can book Bliss to look bad. But her natural talent on the mic well always make her look good. She's the Female Rock. Okay I'm exaggerating. Sort of.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

hope naomi isnt hurt too bad


----------



## starsfan24

Haven't seen it yet. Is it as bad as you guys are saying it is? If so, hope Naomi is ok.


----------



## 3ku1

Did Naomi injure herself against Bliss in the EC match? In any case love Bliss ripping on her. That was some serious heel work she did. Crowd was hating her. And loved how She snuffed out the What's. Natural on the mic.


----------



## starsfan24

I didn't really understand where she got hurt. Did she say during the match?


----------



## adudeirl

Alexa not knowing who won the Super Bowl on Talking Smack was kinda god damn adorable


----------



## starsfan24

adudeirl said:


> Alexa not knowing who won the Super Bowl on Talking Smack was kinda god damn adorable




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831715579283124224
Rude. Haha, I really want Bliss and Jax together on screen. They'd be unreal together.


----------



## Kabraxal

adudeirl said:


> Alexa not knowing who won the Super Bowl on Talking Smack was kinda god damn adorable


I loved it. Litany of heel excuses and one of them is utter bullshit... XD God she is a classic heel. 

I might go lifetime member just to go with gif sigs and avatar of Bliss. She is becoming the MVP of the WWE overall. Her, Becky, Styles, Corbin... who knew that the women would be helping carrying this brand. God Bliss us all. 

Yes, I'm a Becky and Bliss mark. Please don't hurt me.


----------



## nyelator

Naomi injured herself when she drove her body into Alexa pussy (no not in that way)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> Lol yeah, fan bias? In any case. After these promo Bliss destroyed her lol. They can book Bliss to look bad. But her natural talent on the mic well always make her look good. She's the Female Rock. Okay I'm exaggerating. Sort of.


I don't recall a better promo skill set from a woman in WWE in a long time if ever. 

maybe Stephanie in her initial heel run in 2000(she was awesome then). I still think Bliss is better though.

Maybe Rock is an apt comparison especially when you consider the level of mic work women have been known to perform.

Alexa was so perfect tonight.


----------



## nyelator

Kabraxal said:


> I loved it. Litany of heel excuses and one of them is utter bullshit... XD God she is a classic heel.
> 
> I might go lifetime member just to go with gif sigs and avatar of Bliss. She is becoming the MVP of the WWE overall. Her, Becky, Styles, Corbin... who knew that the women would be helping carrying this brand. God Bliss us all.
> 
> Yes, I'm a Becky and Bliss mark. Please don't hurt me.


I won't hurt you that would be the Naomi marks


----------



## JC00

People will be using that Patriots thing to say she is terrible on the mic. Guess they'll have forgotten about the great promo on SD where she even shutdown what chants within 30 seconds without even acknowledging them 


The Patriots thing was just a space out moment and she played it off. But after seeing her tweet i'm guessing she was trying to make the comparison that Patriots lost games and still won the SB, so this loss won't stop her from walking into WM as champ.


----------



## starsfan24

Kabraxal said:


> I loved it. Litany of heel excuses and one of them is utter bullshit... XD God she is a classic heel.
> 
> I might go lifetime member just to go with gif sigs and avatar of Bliss. She is becoming the MVP of the WWE overall. Her, Becky, Styles, Corbin... who knew that the women would be helping carrying this brand. God Bliss us all.
> 
> *Yes, I'm a Becky and Bliss mark. Please don't hurt me.*


Lol it's all good.

I've thought about going lifetime too for the same reason. Her gif game is possibly the best in the company.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> People will be using that Patriots thing to say she is terrible on the mic. Guess they'll have forgotten about the great promo on SD where she even shutdown what chants within 30 seconds without even acknowledging them
> 
> 
> The Patriots thing was just a space out moment and she played it off. But after seeing her tweet i'm guessing she was trying to make the comparison that Patriots lost games and still won the SB, so this loss won't stop her from walking into WM as champ.


Lol if they give her crap for such a small thing. That was just a heel move. Who won the SB? Oh yeah that's right. I may lose a match at a ppv no one well remember. But I well go over at the SB of WWE WM. Infront of your family too! :lol.


----------



## starsfan24

Same Alexa. Or me if anyone says she isn't good on the mic. "Has anyone ever told you how rude you are?" :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't recall a better promo skill set from a woman in WWE in a long time if ever.
> 
> maybe Stephanie in her initial heel run in 2000(she was awesome then). I still think Bliss is better though.
> 
> Maybe Rock is an apt comparison especially when you consider the level of mic work women have been known to perform.
> 
> Alexa was so perfect tonight.












Calm down now. You're letting your fanboyism get the best of you here. At this point in her career, Alexa is a lesser version of AJ Lee(which is not a bad thing at all). 






Alexa still has a long way to go to prove herself. She has done well thus far, but there's still plenty of room for improvement. It will take a while, especially since she'll eventually have to prove that she can cut good face promos as well. However, she has started to show that kind of potential that wasn't there for the majority of NXT. We'll see how her career ends up going.


----------



## 3ku1

I always thought AJ lee was overrated. Bliss is already better then her on the mic. I'm not being a fanboy. I'm just sharing my perspective.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Impeccable Sin said:


> Calm down now. You're letting your fanboyism get the best of you here. At this point in her career, Alexa is a lesser version of AJ Lee(which is not a bad thing at all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa still has a long way to go to prove herself. She has done well thus far, but there's still plenty of room for improvement. It will take a while, especially since she'll eventually have to prove that she can cut good face promos as well. However, she has started to show that kind of potential that wasn't there for the majority of NXT. We'll see how her career ends up going.


Are you really being accusatory while criticizing my opinion? Wow, just wow.

Maybe I didn't find AJ Lee's mic work entertaining, maybe it didn't resonate with me. Maybe I was just totally indifferent about AJ Lee. Does it make me a fanboy because I don't think the same way as you? Seriously If I had enjoyed AJ's work I would have mentioned her in my earlier post. I didn't so I didn't. I had literally forgotten about AJ Lee all together. 

Maybe you are the one letting your fanboyism get the best of you. You are after all the one who jumped on someone(in an appreciation thread no less) for not thinking the same way as you.

Do you see the problem with being accusatory while criticizing someone else's opinion? Especially when you then apply your own subjective opinion to somehow illustrate that I am off base.

Does it not seem wildly hypocritical to you?

So many congratulations on your opinion of AJ Lee.

And Many congratulations to me on my opinion of Alexa Bliss.

Many congratulations to everyone's opinion on anyone and the fact that they have them.

It's almost like opinions aren't fact at all and that calling someone's opinion wrong is just fucking stupid.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Lol. I sometimes forget how hard it is to have conversations with blind marks. Who you enjoy more is irrelevant when you're talking about how GOOD someone is. They are two different things. You can freely say whomever you want when you're talking about who you like more. When you're talking about how good someone is, you should try to be objective. 

It is a FACT that she hasn't been on the MR long enough to prove herself yet. It's also a FACT that she hasn't been a face yet on the MR to prove that she can talk well from both sides. 

Being an appreciation thread doesn't mean that you shouldn't be somewhat objective. Your post in reply to mine is why people don't take opinions like yours seriously. I'm comparing someone less than a year into her WWE career to one of the most accomplished women in WWE history, and you're jumping down my throat. You're acting like a little kid instead of being a mature adult. Take my advice, people will take you more seriously if you make your posts rational.


----------



## 3ku1

Impeccable Sin said:


> Lol. I sometimes forget how hard it is to have conversations with blind marks. Who you enjoy more is irrelevant when you're talking about how GOOD someone is. They are two different things. You can freely say whomever you want when you're talking about who you like more. When you're talking about how good someone is, you should try to be objective.
> 
> It is a FACT that she hasn't been on the MR long enough to prove herself yet. It's also a FACT that she hasn't been a face yet on the MR to prove that she can talk well from both sides.
> 
> Being an appreciation thread doesn't mean that you shouldn't be somewhat objective. Your post in reply to mine is why people don't take opinions like yours seriously. I'm comparing someone less than a year into her WWE career to one of the most accomplished women in WWE history, and you're jumping down my throat. You're acting like a little kid instead of being a mature adult. Take my advice, people will take you more seriously if you make your posts rational.


Well we're blind marks. And your selectively bias. Congrats to us! I guess what he was trying to say, is AJ lee is irreverent to anything. When I say Bliss is one of the best woman mic workers in years. That is a statement. I don't need to qualify it. This Doesent need to me a mark thread. We could all be different from the other diva threads. Just post objectively, not subjectively. Pointless coming in a Pro Alexa, or Becky thread. And baiting.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

3ku1 said:


> Well we're blind marks. And your selectively bias. Congrats to us! I guess what he was trying to say, is AJ lee is irreverent to anything. When I say Bliss is one of the best woman mic workers in years. That is a statement. I don't need to qualify it. This Doesent need to me a mark thread. We could all be different from the other diva threads. Just post objectively, not subjectively. Pointless coming in a Pro Alexa, or Becky thread. And baiting.


You don't know what baiting is. I like Alexa, and I'm making comparisons to one of the most accomplished women in WWE history. That's NOT baiting. If that isn't taken as a compliment, then that's your own problem. You're demonstrating the problem that over-the-top fans can cause. I like her & am leaving positive feedback, but you're hating on me because it isn't positive enough for you. 

AJ Lee is perfectly relevant to Alexa Bliss. They have very similar qualities & physical attributes. If you pay attention to some things that Alexa does, you can tell that one of the women she has studied is AJ. 

You can be a mark without acting blind & irrational. Being unobjective and aggressive toward people who aren't as big of fans as you are is not something to be proud of. All it does is negatively effect her potential fanbase.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Impeccable Sin said:


> Lol. I sometimes forget how hard it is to have conversations with blind marks. Who you enjoy more is irrelevant when you're talking about how GOOD someone is. They are two different things. You can freely say whomever you want when you're talking about who you like more. When you're talking about how good someone is, you should try to be objective.
> 
> It is a FACT that she hasn't been on the MR long enough to prove herself yet. It's also a FACT that she hasn't been a face yet on the MR to prove that she can talk well from both sides.
> 
> Being an appreciation thread doesn't mean that you shouldn't be somewhat objective. Your post in reply to mine is why people don't take opinions like yours seriously. I'm comparing someone less than a year into her WWE career to one of the most accomplished women in WWE history, and you're jumping down my throat. You're acting like a little kid instead of being a mature adult. Take my advice, people will take you more seriously if you make your posts rational.


1 Not a blind mark, I have certain criteria I look for in a promo. My earlier post was an OPINION I never purported it to be a fact in any way. 

If I need to preface everything I say when it comes to my opinion to make it easier to understand that it is in fact an OPINION. I guess I can do that. I don't have a book on what definitively qualifies a promo or someone's ability to cut a promo as either good or bad. I highly doubt that you do either. 


I was never talking about her time on the main roster, her accolades, her chest size, her hair colour, what t-shirt she wears, what her alignment is, or whatever other ridiculous argument you want to use to try to prove to me that my OPINION is wrong.

You thinking that AJ Lee is GOOD is your opinion. I can't and will not assume to know what you're criteria are for that. I am okay with you having the opinion that you do.

You do not know the criteria I find important in a promo. Mostly I hope that the person doesn't annoy me. Or maybe that the person speaking makes me care. Mostly the latter. AJ Lee did neither of those things for me(her alignment didn't matter either). That is just my OPINION. I don't care if AJ Lee was the Queen of England I did not personally enjoy her. Again that is my OPINION. 

It's clear that you and I have a difference in criteria or we are both just fans of certain people or both

I would give you an objective OPINION, but it is actually impossible to do so.

I really wish that you understood what an OPINION was.

The only person jumping on anyone is you TWICE now. You also are now directly insulting me and deliberately trying to demean me. Neither of which I did to you. 



Impeccable Sin said:


> You don't know what baiting is. I like Alexa, and I'm making comparisons to one of the most accomplished women in WWE history. That's NOT baiting. If that isn't taken as a compliment, then that's your own problem. You're demonstrating the problem that over-the-top fans can cause. I like her & am leaving positive feedback, but you're hating on me because it isn't positive enough for you.
> 
> AJ Lee is perfectly relevant to Alexa Bliss. They have very similar qualities & physical attributes. If you pay attention to some things that Alexa does, you can tell that one of the women she has studied is AJ.
> 
> You can be a mark without acting blind & irrational. Being unobjective and aggressive toward people who aren't as big of fans as you are is not something to be proud of. All it does is negatively effect her potential fanbase.


No one is being blind or irrational except for you. You are attacking us for having a different OPINION than you. No one is hating on you either. We just don't agree that AJ is better than Alexa. 

You actually can't be a MARK without being blind or irrational. A MARK is a rube. What the hell is this pick an "insider" term and misuse it day. I will write another glossary. I already dropped one in another thread.

Wrestling isn't a sideshow anymore we aren't being swindled. The secret is out out wrestling is bullshit we all know it and enjoy it despite that fact. So for future reference we aren't "MARKS", we are FANS. 

OPINIONS are not objective an Objective OPINION is an oxymoron. OPINIONS are formed using subjective criteria therefore cannot be objective.


----------



## LaraCroft

*IM GETTING A ALEXA BLISS PORTRAIT TATTOO HERE VERY SOON*!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Fuck, I felt so bad for her when she fucked up the Patriots line.
:duck


Oh well, shit happens. The in-ring promo was great, though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

All opinion means is that it's something that can't be proven factual. The reason that the opinions I gave were unbiased while yours are quite biased is because I'm formulating the opinion in this case based on facts, and leaving my personal preferences out. You're basing your entire opinion based upon your personal preference. I'm perfectly justified in questioning an opinion you give when it comes with no factual basis.


----------



## 3ku1

I diddn't even think Aj lee was that accomplished *shrugs shoulders*. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying Alexa is the finished product. She's three years into her career. I'm just saying I don't think Aj lee should be an appropriate measuring stick. Trish seems more appropriate. Seeing she's the GOAT imo. She evolved from just seen as eye candy to legit wrestler. Anyway moving on.

Did Alexa butch the Patriots line? Ha. Diddnt notice. I just presumed she diddnt no who won. I mean if Becky cut an amazing promo on live sd. Then in a small interview butchered a line. I wouldent be all over her. Shit happens when it's live. The guys constantly screw their lines up. More so on live tv.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

3ku1 said:


> *I diddn't even think Aj lee was that accomplished* *shrugs shoulders*. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying Alexa is the finished product. She's three years into her career. I'm just saying I don't think Aj lee should be an appropriate measuring stick. Trish seems more appropriate. Seeing she's the GOAT imo. She evolved from just seen as eye candy to legit wrestler. Anyway moving on.
> 
> Did Alexa butch the Patriots line? Ha. Diddnt notice. I just presumed she diddnt no who won. I mean if Becky cut an amazing promo on live sd. Then in a small interview butchered a line. I wouldent be all over her. Shit happens when it's live. The guys constantly screw their lines up. More so on live tv.












3 time Divas Champion(most reigns & most combined days in history), 2 time Diva of the year, & 3 straight years (2012-2014) PWI Woman of the year. AJ is the most accomplished woman in WWE in the past decade. Like AJ, Alexa will always have to rely on character work to compensate for her size. AJ is the right measuring stick because of their similarities, and because they competed during the same era. 

Wrestling was bigger in general back in the era Trish competed in, and the talent pool was deeper. She had plenty of women over the years to feud with. Whereas both AJ & Alexa have had to feud with shitty wrestlers like Naomi. It would be a major achievement if Alexa could match the kind of success that AJ did, considering nobody else in this era has.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Did Alexa butch the Patriots line? Ha. Diddnt notice. I just presumed she diddnt no who won. I mean if Becky cut an amazing promo on live sd. Then in a small interview butchered a line. I wouldent be all over her. Shit happens when it's live. The guys constantly screw their lines up. More so on live tv.


Goes out there and cuts one of the better promos of the women in the last who knows long in front of 15-17k people. Has a space out moment trying to make an analogy in a laid back setting which wasn't helped by Bryan interrupting her and plays the mess up off smoothly as being tired and apparently that's proof she isn't good on the mic. 

Pretty sound logic from the Alexa haters, not.


----------



## JC00

lol just saw that a Roman Reigns mark left a comment on her Instagram about her being bad on the mic

A Roman Reigns mark :HHH2


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Impeccable Sin said:


> You don't know what baiting is. I like Alexa, and I'm making comparisons to one of the most accomplished women in WWE history. That's NOT baiting. If that isn't taken as a compliment, then that's your own problem. You're demonstrating the problem that over-the-top fans can cause. I like her & am leaving positive feedback, but you're hating on me because it isn't positive enough for you.
> 
> AJ Lee is perfectly relevant to Alexa Bliss. They have very similar qualities & physical attributes. If you pay attention to some things that Alexa does, you can tell that one of the women she has studied is AJ.
> 
> You can be a mark without acting blind & irrational. Being unobjective and aggressive toward people who aren't as big of fans as you are is not something to be proud of. All it does is negatively effect her potential fanbase.


I'll admit Alexa is not a complete product yet, but none can really deny that she is easily tied with becky for best promo among the women. Plus she is capable of so many more moves but can't do them as they are face moves and she's a heel. She'll be there someday. Also in regards to something else you said, yes she hasn't cut and promo's as a face but i have confidence she can do good face promo's as well


----------



## 3ku1

It's Almost like her detractors have to actively try to diminish anything she does. I mean it's just selective bias. Ignore her amazing promo on live tv. Then tries to make an analogy on a laid back format. Spaces out for a bit. Suddenly she's bad on the mic. I mean it's bad enough for Woman in WWE trying to get ahead. You would think fans of divas would just stuck together ha.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> You would think fans of divas would just stuck together ha.


I wouldnt say anything but if people want to knock her because she is getting some praise and their favorite isn't then I have no problem giving it back. Actually used to like Becky until she feuded with Alexa and then her marks became insufferable and just continually bitched. Oh no WWE wanted to give Alexa a rub and establish her as the top heel of the brand and used Becky to do it. God forbid they try to establish new people.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Lenny Leonard said:


> I'll admit Alexa is not a complete product yet, but none can really deny that she is easily tied with becky for best promo among the women. Plus she is capable of so many more moves but can't do them as they are face moves and she's a heel. She'll be there someday. Also in regards to something else you said, yes she hasn't cut and promo's as a face but i have confidence she can do good face promo's as well


I never said that she couldn't do it, but the fact that she hasn't done it yet is one reason why saying she's better than someone like AJ already is foolish. Still, it's something that has to be proven. We see time & time again that the majority of wrestlers are better at one side than the other.


----------



## nyelator

Impeccable Sin said:


> 3 time Divas Champion(most reigns & most combined days in history), 2 time Diva of the year, & 3 straight years (2012-2014) PWI Woman of the year. AJ is the most accomplished woman in WWE in the past decade. Like AJ, Alexa will always have to rely on character work to compensate for her size. AJ is the right measuring stick because of their similarities, and because they competed during the same era.
> 
> Wrestling was bigger in general back in the era Trish competed in, and the talent pool was deeper. She had plenty of women over the years to feud with. Whereas both AJ & Alexa have had to feud with shitty wrestlers like Naomi. It would be a major achievement if Alexa could match the kind of success that AJ did, considering nobody else in this era has.


Guess Eve Torres does not exist.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Impeccable Sin said:


> I never said that she couldn't do it, but the fact that she hasn't done it yet is one reason why saying she's better than someone like AJ already is foolish. Still, it's something that has to be proven. We see time & time again that the majority of wrestlers are better at one side than the other.


Again you are trying to pass off your opinion as a fact. You can't prove with any certainty that AJ was a better promo than Alexa aside from it being how you perceive it. We can't prove to any certainty that Alexa is better than AJ aside from it being our perception either.

You say that we are unfairly compare the two due to body of work discrepancies yet you are doing the exact same thing. Your arguments hold no weight because they are skewed from the very start. You can't compare "potential" to accomplishments from a completed career.

I have never in my life seen someone so adamant that they are the definitive expert on something that is so inherently subjective. None of us are claiming to be experts on what is a good or bad promo or who is god or bad at performing them just our opinion on the subject

get over it

People in this thread(a thread that is an appreciation thread dedicated to Alexa Bliss) like Alexa Bliss and her work. Which is our prerogative. We may not have been fond of AJ Lee's work especially to the level you are which is also our prerogative.

As an Aside I want to apologize to all the people like myself who frequent this thread for my overreaction to how this thread seemed on Sunday evening. I was out of line and meant no offense or disrespect to any of you.

Thank you.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Again you are trying to pass off your opinion as a fact. You can't prove with any certainty that AJ was a better promo than Alexa aside from it being how you perceive it. We can't prove to any certainty that Alexa is better than AJ aside from it being our perception either.
> 
> You say that we are unfairly compare the two due to body of work discrepancies yet you are doing the exact same thing. Your arguments hold no weight because they are skewed from the very start. You can't compare "potential" to accomplishments from a completed career.
> 
> I have never in my life seen someone so adamant that they are the definitive expert on something that is so inherently subjective. None of us are claiming to be experts on what is a good or bad promo or who is god or bad at performing them just our opinion on the subject
> 
> get over it
> 
> People in this thread(a thread that is an appreciation thread dedicated to Alexa Bliss) like Alexa Bliss and her work. Which is our prerogative. We may not have been fond of AJ Lee's work especially to the level you are which is also our prerogative.
> 
> As an Aside I want to apologize to all the people like myself who frequent this thread for my overreaction to how this thread seemed on Sunday evening. I was out of line and meant no offense or disrespect to any of you.
> 
> Thank you.


Nice handling of the situation (I am still not backing off on my thoughts on Naomi though)


----------



## starsfan24

MonkasaurusRex said:


> As an Aside I want to apologize to all the people like myself who frequent this thread for my overreaction to how this thread seemed on Sunday evening. I was out of line and meant no offense or disrespect to any of you.
> 
> Thank you.


It's all good. I don't think anybody in here took it personally or anything. Sunday wasn't a great night and it was pretty emotional in here. 

On to bigger and better things. Great post btw.


----------



## Jam

Post pics or gtfo, instead of spouting a pointless argument between Alexa & Naomi


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MMMMD said:


> Post pics or gtfo, instead of spouting a pointless argument between Alexa & Naomi


I would start a thread that is purely for discussion her career and potential and our appreciation of it, but I saw and thread about AJ Lee get closed by a Moderator with the reasoning that it could just go in the dedicated thread. Maybe someone should change the title of this thread to encompass the entirety of it. It seems that these threads are becoming a something of a safe haven for fans of particular women. 



starsfan24 said:


> It's all good. I don't think anybody in here took it personally or anything. Sunday wasn't a great night and it was pretty emotional in here.
> 
> On to bigger and better things. Great post btw.


I was rereading it and it seemed very callous and immature to use such a blanket statement I felt bad about it and felt it was appropriate to apologize.


----------



## 3ku1

No need to change the title of this thread. I created it. And Megathread for Pics and Gifs is still appropriate. It's only been since Bliss dropped the title. Some new posters have come in here. And they are welcome. I'm not a moderator. But just be reasonable. Don't turn this thread Into another Paige Thread lol. Not that's it that bad. But just saying.


----------



## magicplayerno1

nyelator said:


> So you miss this era? Also a weird question and it does not matter either way but are you gay mate?


Wrestling is wrestling. Women who were there to look good used to be called managers. Now its all silicone and no talent. Bliss has potential I think but overall her matches just like Lynch put me to sleep. If I wanna see hot chicks that I can fiend over I can just watch porn.


----------



## magicplayerno1

3ku1 said:


> I laugh at your suggestion Alexa being hot or any diva utilising their looks is any different from Sunny in the 80s. Or Sable in the late 90s. Or Trish, Stacy, Torrie walking out in next to nothing. So your suggestion that woman's wrestling has shifted from "performance and actual wrestling" to just eyecandy. Oh the irony. Unless this is troll bait. 99% of the time woman's wrestlers particularly Charlotte. Are getting more respect for Performance and Wrestling. In terms of that we're probably in the best era ever, in regards to women's wrestling. So your comment confuses me. Simply based on a few sexy Bliss photos. Bliss herself ain't the greatest wrestler. But I beleive she's a decent worker. But really has a ability to sell. Her in ring psychology is also outstanding imo.


As long as we are calling it as it is. Ive never been a fan of the popular womens wrestlers. I miss Beth Phoenix, I prefer Natalya. Its steadily gotten worse over the years and now its a complete joke. Trish could at least wrestle. Torrie meh, sable meh, stacy didn't really wrestle much. I didn't watch WWE in the 80s I watched WCW. There wasn't much of a womens division, Plus I didn't pay attention to them. I mean the thread here is meant for pics and gifs... That's so people can look at her and not discuss whats shes doing so....


----------



## 3ku1

magicplayerno1 said:


> As long as we are calling it as it is. Ive never been a fan of the popular womens wrestlers. I miss Beth Phoenix, I prefer Natalya. Its steadily gotten worse over the years and now its a complete joke. Trish could at least wrestle. Torrie meh, sable meh, stacy didn't really wrestle much. I didn't watch WWE in the 80s I watched WCW. There wasn't much of a womens division, Plus I didn't pay attention to them. I mean the thread here is meant for pics and gifs... That's so people can look at her and not discuss whats shes doing so....


Not really we're discussing her aren't we? Bliss ain't eyecandy. She ain't a model. She's a professional wrestler. I don't get your point of view though. In terms of pure wrestling we're in the best era. Natayla maybe a good wrestler. But she lacks the charisma of a Bliss, or a Becky, or Sasha. That's just my opinion. Ppl don't watch or casuals don't watch WWE to see good wrestlers. That's important. But they also want to see Stars, Stories, Charisma etc. some of that stuff is just as important as pure wrestling. So I think it's a balance. I actually think the current woman are prob the best ever overall. In any case a few of us posters have been discussing her career for a while. No problem. Suddenly a few relatively new posters, think it's an issue. Post Pictures or mention a segment or match she was in. No big deal. I mean I'm the OP lol. So it's no problem. Moving on.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## AJ Leegion

I don't know about snatched bald, but I wouldn't mind seeing her bald snatch.

:yum:


----------



## Jersey

N7 Spectre said:


> I don't know about snatched bald, but I wouldn't mind seeing her bald snatch.
> 
> :yum:


 I'm with you


----------



## HankHill_85

God, I can't wait to see Alexa live on Sunday. I'm gonna be sitting with a hard-on for her entire match.


----------



## DELETE

magicplayerno1 said:


> Wrestling is wrestling. Women who were there to look good used to be called managers. Now its all silicone and no talent. Bliss has potential I think but overall her matches just like Lynch put me to sleep.* If I wanna see hot chicks that I can fiend over I can just watch porn.*


none of them are as hot as alexa.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## starsfan24

Oh my. :sodone :sodone


----------



## nyelator

DELETE said:


> none of them are as hot as alexa.


I would argue Maryse sometimes depends


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> I would argue Maryse sometimes depends


Maryse at her best wasn't Alexa hot IMO. There is just something about Alexa's smile that drives me crazy.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Maryse at her best wasn't Alexa hot IMO. There is just something about Alexa's smile that drives me crazy.


It depends for me honestly.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> It depends for me honestly I mean Maryse was the original GOAT


I like smiles. Trish had(has) a great smile even better than Alexa's


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I like smiles. Trish had(has) a great smile even better than Alexa's


For some odd reason I never really was into Trish (or any AE diva for some reason). I find it really weird because if you look at my sig I may or may not like blondes


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> For some odd reason I never really was into Trish (or any AE diva for some reason). I find it really weird because if you look at my sig I may or may not like blondes


I dunno I don't even see hair colour a lot of the time.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I dunno I don't even see hair colour a lot of the time.


Weird I tend to see it.Also I always assumed you where around my age now I am not sure (Saw i before you edited it)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

removed


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Is my age important?


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm 31





MonkasaurusRex said:


> Is my age important?


No not at all just tend to assume everyone on here is my age (16).Though most of the people I have meet are not usually it actually surprises me that I get surprised every single time I learn someone is not.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> No not at all just tend to assume everyone on here is my age (16).Though most of the people I have meet are not usually it actually surprises me that I get surprised every single time I learn someone is not.


It's cool. For me I don't worry about that kind of thing. I just like to talk about wrestling. It's also nice for it not to be with the same six people I usually do it with. I've also been pretty bored being off work for the last few months. Stupid knee surgery.


----------



## 3ku1

Well Woman for years in WWE have just been seen as eyecandy. Past 5 years since the birth of NXT. Woman have got more respect for their Wrestling. For me 2012 takeover Paige v Emma started that. Alexa is gorgeous. A lot of her appeal is her looks, clearly. But she's very charasmatic. Tons of Star Power. But she's very good at selling. When she lost to Naomi at EC. The way she responded screaming. Her in ring psychology makes you care about her character. That's just my perspective though.


----------



## JC00

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Maryse at her best wasn't Alexa hot IMO. There is just something about Alexa's smile that drives me crazy.


And those blue eyes....


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> Well Woman for years in WWE have just been seen as eyecandy. Past 5 years since the birth of NXT. Woman have got more respect for their Wrestling. For me 2012 takeover Paige v Emma started that. Alexa is gorgeous. A lot of her appeal is her looks, clearly. But she's very charasmatic. Tons of Star Power. But she's very good at selling. When she lost to Naomi at EC. The way she responded screaming. Her in ring psychology makes you care about her character. That's just my perspective though.


Yeah Alexa has a boatload of potential and her character work is impeccable. Real bright future for her. Maybe the brightest future of all the current WWE/NXT women.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> And those blue eyes....


I think you have just find the reason she is above Maryse never really broke it down like "Well I like Maryse's tits better but then again Alexa's ass mate"


----------



## krtgolfing

Stop with the talking people.. This is a pics and gif thread.. Come on now.


----------



## nyelator

krtgolfing said:


> Stop with the talking people.. This is a pics and gif thread.. Come on now.


You have a point but also something funny search up Alexa Bliss gif and go to images for the most part they are all from this thread


----------



## JC00

krtgolfing said:


> Stop with the talking people.. This is a pics and gif thread.. Come on now.


Mods don't want us making new threads so these threads are also discussion threads.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

krtgolfing said:


> Stop with the talking people.. This is a pics and gif thread.. Come on now.


I don't think theirs any rules against talking in subset threads, in reason. And as you noticed. Theirs plenty of pics and gifs.


----------



## starsfan24

Was at the Raw house show tonight and saw Bliss on one of the ads. I popped. Everyone around me didn't get it.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


I find it very stupid of wwe to put release this pic when she's not champion anymore. Nonetheless she still looks great as always.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

nyelator said:


> No not at all just tend to assume everyone on here is my age (16).Though most of the people I have meet are not usually it actually surprises me that I get surprised every single time I learn someone is not.


I tend to assume everyone on WF is 16 too, but that's because I'm old and bitter over here :grin2:


----------



## starsfan24

TJP knows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833127325721980928


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> TJP knows.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833127325721980928


A lot of ppl within the pro wrestling industry. Including her peers rate Bliss very highley. Ppl who know what they are taking about. TJ is right about this one.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## JC00

More great heel work by Alexa at today's show. Mocking opponents with their poses and ripping up their fan signs (Yes Natalya worked face as they are in Canada)


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 What a legit boss.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> More great heel work by Alexa at today's show. Mocking opponents with their poses and ripping up their fan signs (Yes Natalya worked face as they are in Canada)


You dont see signs getting ripped up much anymore


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> What a legit boss.


Better than the one on Raw


----------



## 3ku1

Rumour is Naomi won't take the title into mania. So I Wonder what's the plan here. Sorry I'm talking lol. Responding to the Legit Boss photo . Wwe are contacting former Female talent. So hmm. For the SD programme. Either we get a pre show tag match. Or from what I've read. Fatal Four way. Sources I've got say Alexa, Becky, Nikki are in it. So I'm guessing fourth Mickie? Who's to say Alexa Doesent get the title back off Naomi? Who knows. All up in their air tbh.


----------



## magicplayerno1

3ku1 said:


> Not really we're discussing her aren't we? Bliss ain't eyecandy. She ain't a model. She's a professional wrestler. I don't get your point of view though. In terms of pure wrestling we're in the best era. Natayla maybe a good wrestler. But she lacks the charisma of a Bliss, or a Becky, or Sasha. That's just my opinion. Ppl don't watch or casuals don't watch WWE to see good wrestlers. That's important. But they also want to see Stars, Stories, Charisma etc. some of that stuff is just as important as pure wrestling. So I think it's a balance. I actually think the current woman are prob the best ever overall. In any case a few of us posters have been discussing her career for a while. No problem. Suddenly a few relatively new posters, think it's an issue. Post Pictures or mention a segment or match she was in. No big deal. I mean I'm the OP lol. So it's no problem. Moving on.


Bliss is terrible in the ring though, I dont see any charisma. She plays an ok stuck up womens heel. Thats it. Aside from the fact that she has a super phat ass I dont see the draw to her. She puts me to sleep when she wrestles. Like most of the other womens wrestlers do.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Rumour is Naomi won't take the title into mania. So I Wonder what's the plan here. Sorry I'm talking lol. Responding to the Legit Boss photo . Wwe are contacting former Female talent. So hmm. For the SD programme. Either we get a pre show tag match. Or from what I've read. Fatal Four way. Sources I've got say Alexa, Becky, Nikki are in it. So I'm guessing fourth Mickie? Who's to say Alexa Doesent get the title back off Naomi? Who knows. All up in their air tbh.


I just don't think Nikki will be in it if they even do a 4 way. IF they do one I'd say Naomi (C) (if she goes in as champ) Vs. Bliss Vs. Becky Vs. Mickie.


----------



## 3ku1

magicplayerno1 said:


> Bliss is terrible in the ring though, I dont see any charisma. She plays an ok stuck up womens heel. Thats it. Aside from the fact that she has a super phat ass I dont see the draw to her. She puts me to sleep when she wrestles. Like most of the other womens wrestlers do.


Whatever. You've said this three times now. Most ppl in the industry and her peers don't agree with you. This is the best era for woman's wrestling ever. I say again what era are you referring to where their was great woman's matches and tons of charisma. Before or after the bra and panties matches.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_HAPPY VALENTINES DAY !! ❤����
> 
> 
> 
> alexa_bliss_wwe_Buttons on buttons on buttons �� [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=disney]#disney land[/URL] #californiaadventure #buttons #disney


Her ig post holy shit. Murphy never let that go


----------



## LowRida

magicplayerno1 said:


> Bliss is terrible in the ring though, I dont see any charisma. She plays an ok stuck up womens heel. Thats it. Aside from the fact that she has a super phat ass I dont see the draw to her. She puts me to sleep when she wrestles. Like most of the other womens wrestlers do.


Oh ok so its going to take a crazy bald head cannibal bitch gimmick to grab your attention, good luck with that - don't want to watch, fast forward or watch a DVD of something that doesn't put you to sleep.


----------



## Jersey

https://i.reddituploads.com/180e04b207f2417bb42ba751b5232899?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Looks like a new bliss shirt incoming


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Whatever. You've said this three times now. Most ppl in the industry and her peers don't agree with you. This is the best era for woman's wrestling ever. I say again what era are you referring to where their was great woman's matches and tons of charisma. Before or after the bra and panties matches.


Don't feed the troll.. 

15% of all his posts on WF has been in this thread and he hasn't posted in any other women's thread even though he thinks they all suck.'

Said Bliss has no charisma 

Said in the Alexa/Naomi EC Match thread that he only watched the match because of Naomi because _"Nothing like a curvy natural women with a booty like that."_. 

Then claims he misses the days when women's wrestling wasn't about eye candy and was about performance and then basically said he prefers the Trish/Stay/Torrie era of wrestling over this one.. 


This era of women's wrestling we have seen firsts, HIAC, Iron Man, Tables, Steel Cage, Falls Count Anywhere for the title. Back during Trish's era they were giving us the 1st ever tag team bra and panties match. 











But yep nowadays it's a joke and all about eye candy and in that era it was serious..


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Looks like a new bliss shirt incoming


Only 2 months and she has got another one coming. Her first shirt must be selling well. I figured it was doing ok because last time I checked the WWE shop I did "view by best seller" and she was the 2nd best seller for the women.


----------



## Jersey

She's 5ft of sexy. Whenever she turns face they'll probably want her to star in a Tinker Bell movie.


----------



## JC00

Actually is whoever posted that shirt sure that's actually an official WWE shirt and not one of those one's you find on those non-authorized wrestling shirt sites?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Actually is whoever posted that shirt sure that's actually an official WWE shirt and not one of those one's you find on those non-authorized wrestling shirt sites?


I saw it on one of her instagram fan pages that said its a new shirt.

But now i'm a little suspicious that i can't find anything about it on wweshop or alexa's instagram. Until proven otherwise let's just forget about that one.


----------



## starsfan24

At least now they might be going away from that rumored tag match at Mania. Naomi - Bliss - Mickie - Becky. I'd be down.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> At least now they might be going away from that rumored tag match at Mania. Naomi - Bliss - Mickie - Becky. I'd be down.


Thats what i want, Alexa in a title match at mania, naomi as champ, and possibly becky getting her mania moment


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> Thats what i want, Alexa in a title match at mania, naomi as champ, and possibly becky getting her mania moment


I would be perfectly okay with this. It needs to be a championship match. It just has to be.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_A few things I've learned this weekend ... 1.Canada is unnecessarily cold 2. natbynature makes a great step stool &#55357;&#56840;#WWE #WWE saskatoon #blissfit #fivefeetoffury #smackdownlive #blissdoff


----------



## JC00

A bit tired of people saying Alexa botched the finish to the EC match.











It's so painfully obvious that Naomi rushed it. As seen in the gif Alexa starts to roll over, does 1 roll and is in the process of rolling over again but sees Naomi is already in the middle of her move and has to stop. Naomi never even bothers to look back just before she is about to do it.

Also Naomi during the pin Naomi grabs the knee she has the brace on . So I take that has confirmation she injured it doing the finish to the match.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Don't feed the troll..
> 
> 15% of all his posts on WF has been in this thread and he hasn't posted in any other women's thread even though he thinks they all suck.'
> 
> Said Bliss has no charisma
> 
> Said in the Alexa/Naomi EC Match thread that he only watched the match because of Naomi because _"Nothing like a curvy natural women with a booty like that."_.
> 
> Then claims he misses the days when women's wrestling wasn't about eye candy and was about performance and then basically said he prefers the Trish/Stay/Torrie era of wrestling over this one..
> 
> 
> This era of women's wrestling we have seen firsts, HIAC, Iron Man, Tables, Steel Cage, Falls Count Anywhere for the title. Back during Trish's era they were giving us the 1st ever tag team bra and panties match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit tired of people saying Alexa botched the finish to the EC match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so painfully obvious that Naomi rushed it. As seen in the gif Alexa starts to roll over, does 1 roll and is in the process of rolling over again but sees Naomi is already in the middle of her move and has to stop. Naomi never even bothers to look back just before she is about to do it.
> 
> Also Naomi during the pin Naomi grabs the knee she has the brace on . So I take that has confirmation she injured it doing the finish to the match.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if people say Alexa botched then people have never seen Rey or RVD do that move (even Morrison's corkscrew one) they always look back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kabraxal

nyelator said:


> JC00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feed the troll..
> 
> 15% of all his posts on WF has been in this thread and he hasn't posted in any other women's thread even though he thinks they all suck.'
> 
> Said Bliss has no charisma
> 
> Said in the Alexa/Naomi EC Match thread that he only watched the match because of Naomi because _"Nothing like a curvy natural women with a booty like that."_.
> 
> Then claims he misses the days when women's wrestling wasn't about eye candy and was about performance and then basically said he prefers the Trish/Stay/Torrie era of wrestling over this one..
> 
> 
> This era of women's wrestling we have seen firsts, HIAC, Iron Man, Tables, Steel Cage, Falls Count Anywhere for the title. Back during Trish's era they were giving us the 1st ever tag team bra and panties match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if people say Alexa botched then people have never seen Rey or RVD do that move (even Morrison's corkscrew one) they always look back.
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa is lucky she wasn't injured there... Christ, Naomi is an accident waiting to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## nyelator

Kabraxal said:


> nyelator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa is lucky she wasn't injured there... Christ, Naomi is an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't say?
Click to expand...


----------



## adudeirl

JC00 said:


> A bit tired of people saying Alexa botched the finish to the EC match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so painfully obvious that Naomi rushed it. As seen in the gif Alexa starts to roll over, does 1 roll and is in the process of rolling over again but sees Naomi is already in the middle of her move and has to stop. Naomi never even bothers to look back just before she is about to do it.
> 
> Also Naomi during the pin Naomi grabs the knee she has the brace on . So I take that has confirmation she injured it doing the finish to the match.


people really think thats on Bliss? If nothing else Naomi should've dragged her there herself.


----------



## Kabraxal

adudeirl said:


> people really think thats on Bliss? If nothing else Naomi should've dragged her there herself.


She should have done the move closer to the corner at least... but instead she plants her in the middle of the ring and poor Bliss has to salvage the entire thing by rolling over in a glaringly "this is fake!" way just to take the move. Bliss did her set up, dragged Naomi into position, then went for Twisted Bliss and guess what? She nailed the landing on Naomi's knees perfectly. 

And people want to say Bliss has no in ring ability... hah.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833798430300463105


----------



## JC00

My word, after watching that Horsewoman mic segment people are really still gonna say Alexa isn't good on the mic.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> My word, after watching that Horsewoman mic segment people are really still gonna say Alexa isn't good on the mic.


I don't get the bias. I mean I'm not the biggest Becky fan. But I enjoyed her mic work last week. Alexa was gold on the mic last week. So I think it really is fan bias. I don't think Bliss is an amazing wrestler either. But she's improved a ton. She charasmatic too. And I don't get it really, her detractors. And after the Raw woman performance today. I'm not sure they are the A show anymore when it comes to the woman. SD has Mickie. As for tommorro. Might be a rematch for the SD woman's title is set.


----------



## starsfan24

I sort of get most of the detractors of those that say the wrestling ability. She does have a limited move set (obviously because she's a heel), but it is mostly the same. Don't get me wrong, she's improved leaps and bounds from where she was and only being in the business such a limited time it's damn impressive. She did pull out a couple of nice moves at EC. Can't wait until she turns baby and she can expand a little bit. Those that talk bad about her mic skills and charisma have no clue.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss is getting pretty close to a million instagram followers. Good for her


----------



## JC00

This was last night. How come we didn't see this kind of stuff like this in their TV matches? Oh I know why. SD women are being limited so the Raw women can have the better matches.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Or, ya know, Becky is trying to teach Alexa some new things. Things that she isn't ready to do on live TV just yet.


----------



## JC00

Impeccable Sin said:


> Or, ya know, Becky is trying to teach Alexa some new things. Things that she isn't ready to do on live TV just yet.


Becky isn't going to teach her stuff during a match in front of thousands of people because they could mess up. If they are doing it at a house show, then they could do it on TV. These is absolutely no difference other than a few more cameras. 

I've heard multiple people say the Alexa/Becky house show matches have been better than their TV matches. There is less backstage eyes on them at house shows so they aren't as limited.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Becky isn't going to teach her stuff during a match in front of thousands of people because they could mess up. If they are doing it at a house show, then they could do it on TV. These is absolutely no difference other than a few more cameras.
> 
> I've heard multiple people say the Alexa/Becky house show matches have been better than their TV matches. There is less backstage eyes on them at house shows so they aren't as limited.


It is obvious they have them hold back


----------



## Impeccable Sin

JC00 said:


> *Becky isn't going to teach her stuff during a match in front of thousands of people* because they could mess up. If they are doing it at a house show, then they could do it on TV. These is absolutely no difference other than a few more cameras.
> 
> I've heard multiple people say the Alexa/Becky house show matches have been better than their TV matches. There is less backstage eyes on them at house shows so they aren't as limited.












Um, duh! How on Earth did you think that that was what I was saying. They try out new things during house matches, not have a wrestling class.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Had the most AMAZING hydro facial by skin_by_glennda & amberbeautyrn at Sheer Beauty ! They are the best ! Thanks so much ladies &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856; #hydrofacial #facial #spa #sheerbeauty


----------



## starsfan24

New shirt!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Shirt posts everywhere in women's threads today.

The Alexa shirt looks dope though.


----------



## 3ku1

So Bliss facing Naomi in a Woman's Championship rematch on SD today apparently.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Kabraxal said:


> She should have done the move closer to the corner at least... but instead she plants her in the middle of the ring and poor Bliss has to salvage the entire thing by rolling over in a glaringly "this is fake!" way just to take the move. Bliss did her set up, dragged Naomi into position, then went for Twisted Bliss and guess what? She nailed the landing on Naomi's knees perfectly.
> 
> And people want to say Bliss has no in ring ability... hah.


What's mind boggling is that Naomi would have done the move on thin air if Alexa hadn't at least managed to roll a few feet toward the corner like she did. Naomi left her in the middle of the ring and the ran to the post and did her move. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Naomi is gonna kill someone one day lol. Sorry theirs a reason why she's called the botch Queen. Alexa had to carry her. Anyway...


----------



## Kabraxal

Mugging of Cena said:


> What's mind boggling is that Naomi would have done the move on thin air if Alexa hadn't at least managed to roll a few feet toward the corner like she did. Naomi left her in the middle of the ring and the ran to the post and did her move. :lol


Sadly, Alexa/Becky/Mickie seem too professional to leave a "sister in arms" to hang herself, and only hopefully figuratively with Naomi. I'd love to see the idiot dump someone in the middle of the ring, hurry to the corner to do the move and.... belly flop! It would be the greatest moment in wrestling history. See the Human Botch Machine's defense force defend that one.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Naomi is gonna kill someone one day lol. Sorry theirs a reason why she's called the botch Queen. Alexa had to carry her. Anyway...


I have a bad feeling the next person she hurts real bad is Alexa.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> So Bliss facing Naomi in a Woman's Championship rematch on SD today apparently.


I can't find anything from the WWE that confirms the match is happening. The SD preview just leaves it ambiguous that it may or may not happen and given that Naomi didn't wrestle at all this weekend I'm not sure how much a day difference makes with her injury because she didn't wrestle last night.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Kabraxal said:


> Sadly, Alexa/Becky/Mickie seem too professional to leave a "sister in arms" to hang herself, and only hopefully figuratively with Naomi. I'd love to see the idiot dump someone in the middle of the ring, hurry to the corner to do the move and.... belly flop! It would be the greatest moment in wrestling history. See the Human Botch Machine's defense force defend that one.


Honestly it reminded me of the time Cameron tried to pin someone on their stomach. Same complete lack of awareness :lol That Funkadactyl school of wrestling. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

JC00 said:


> I can't find anything from the WWE that confirms the match is happening. The SD preview just leaves it ambiguous that it may or may not happen and given that Naomi didn't wrestle at all this weekend I'm not sure how much a day difference makes with her injury because she didn't wrestle last night.


If it isn't the "babyface" being stupid and wrestling on a bum leg and getting destroyed and tapping... then have it be Alexa coming out with a smirk, going on about how she told Naomi to either give her the rematch or hand the title over until she reveals she badgered Daniel into "sadly" disagreeing with her and she just gets the title handed back to her. 

And then attacking Naomi from behind with the belt and putting her on the shelf for a while. That would be awesome.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah I don't see the rematch happening tonight.


----------



## JC00

Kabraxal said:


> If it isn't the "babyface" being stupid and wrestling on a bum leg and getting destroyed and tapping... then have it be Alexa coming out with a smirk, going on about how she told Naomi to either give her the rematch or hand the title over until she reveals she badgered Daniel into "sadly" disagreeing with her and she just gets the title handed back to her.
> 
> And then attacking Naomi from behind with the belt and putting her on the shelf for a while. That would be awesome.


Ya both great ideas but apparently WWE would rather have someone from Orlando hold the belt for at least the next 1.5 months so she can walk down the aisle to take part in what will end up being another pre-show tag match in front of a crowd which at least 80% isn't even from Orlando.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> I saw it on one of her instagram fan pages that said its a new shirt.
> 
> But now i'm a little suspicious that i can't find anything about it on wweshop or alexa's instagram. Until proven otherwise let's just forget about that one.


Well props to whoever had the pic for the shirt days before they put it on sale


----------



## Kabraxal

JC00 said:


> Ya both great ideas but apparently WWE would rather have someone from Orlando hold the belt for at least the next 1.5 months so she can walk down the aisle to take part in what will end up being another pre-show tag match in front of a crowd which at least 80% isn't even from Orlando.


I always laugh that WWE books WM for a more casual audience, but it is the most smark laden venue of the year. And for this year, he books something that is supposed to engender home town sympathy......... in a crowd that is not only smarks, but amost exclusively smarks that don't live anywhere near Orlando. Vince idiocy at its most glaring.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

NasJayz said:


> I have a bad feeling the next person she hurts real bad is Alexa.


Where is Aksana when you need her?


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834214538606215172


----------



## Jersey

Damn that was fast.


----------



## Kabraxal

I was close! Fucking stoked right now... and I would have been if Becky is now a two time champ. Alexa got to own the crowd with her heel work and we got back on track to the proper feud. Maybe Bliss dropping it to Becky as her story finally concludes at WM? 

I think I'm gonna buy a Bliss and Lynch shirt tonight.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss second time champ in 5 months :lol. Damn. Bliss is clearly taking the title into mania. I can keep my sig


----------



## Tommy-V

The title is back with its rightful owner :drose


----------



## starsfan24

TWO TIME. I GET TO CHANGE MY SIG BACK :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Tommy-V said:


> The title is back with its rightful owner :drose


Which also fits the more important "anybody but Naomi"


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Impeccable Sin

You really need to delete that post. Clicking on that link makes your computer try to download it.


*That's better lol


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834210101665738752
She got a ton of boos tonight. Loved it.


----------



## JC00

She'll be on Sportscenter tomorrow sometime in the 9PM hour.. But FYI it's not on the main ESPN or ESPN2 it's on ESPNEWS.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834210101665738752
> She got a ton of boos tonight. Loved it.


Finally someone tells the crowd to F**k off with the What chant.


----------



## Mango13

Tommy-V said:


> The title is back with its rightful owner :drose



She should of never lost it to begin with.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Back where it belongs &#55357;&#56840; 2X smackdown women's champ #WWE #blissfit #smackdown #blissdoff


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I bet the Becky fans will be crying tonight. Also they'll say that it wasn't fair and that Alexa cheated all while not realizing that heels cheat.

good for Alexa

Clever finish though too. I like the that she pulled the apron into the ring to cause the distraction. Clearly they are establishing her as resourceful and willing to win by any means necessary. Excellent traits for a heel.


----------



## JC00

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I bet the Becky fans will be crying tonight. Also they'll say that it wasn't fair and that Alexa cheated all while not realizing that heels cheat.
> 
> good for Alexa
> 
> Clever finish though too. I like the that she pulled the apron into the ring to cause the distraction. Clearly they are establishing her as resourceful and willing to win by any means necessary. Excellent traits for a heel.


Which I don't know why. Probably means we are getting Becky winning at WM and getting her WM moment which is what they wanted, right?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

The right thing happened.


----------



## Jersey

Blissmania will blissful.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JC00 said:


> Which I don't know why. Probably means we are getting Becky winning at WM and getting her WM moment which is what they wanted, right?


I stopped trying to make sense of them a while back. They don't get that every time Alexa wins "dirty" it makes people want Becky to win more. Instead they seem to want her steamroll through all the women until she is the only one with credibility at all.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

What a surprise to find out after work. I'm sad for Naomi, she deserved a shot. But Bliss is champ again?


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834210091066912768


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834210091066912768


I'd pay to see that movie


----------



## JafarMustDie

Mango13 said:


> She should of never lost it to begin with.


She's a 2 time SD Women's Champion now tho :tripsblessed

But u right


----------



## tictac0987

Glad my beautiful angel won her title back...

All is well with the world..


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834278430162067456
Getting the plates back.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## MERPER

well, guess my prediction of Naomi having the title for WrestleMania in her hometown was wrong... 

unless the do a best-of-3 rubber match and she wins it and walks out with it...


----------



## starsfan24

MERPER said:


> well, guess my prediction of Naomi having the title for WrestleMania in her hometown was wrong...
> 
> unless the do a best-of-3 rubber match and she wins it and walks out with it...


She could most definitely still win it there.


----------



## 3ku1

Well sources I've read they are planning on a fatal Four way Woman's Championship SD woman's programme at mania. I read Alexa, Becky, and Mickie. Naomi might be the Fourth possibly.


----------



## starsfan24

Cageside's rumors tonight said Naomi is still expected to return for Mania. So she should be good to go.


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


The title is back where it belongs.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Sweet, Bliss has reached a million instagram followers


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS
Alexa Bliss will be the special guest on this week’s Off The Top Rope segment on SportsCenter. The segment airs Wednesday during the 9 PM hour.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834450275607932929
Another signed replica belt on WWE Auction.


----------



## DELETE

when @MasterJay said alexa isnt the future of the womens division i almost died from laughing.


----------



## MasterJay

DELETE said:


> when @MasterJay said alexa isnt the future of the womens division i almost died from laughing.


Of course you say this on a forum filled with Alexa lovers like yourself...Believe it or not..She is not the future and you just like her because of her looks..not her in-ring skill..


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834450275607932929
> Another signed replica belt on WWE Auction.


Already up to $1,120. The one she signed after TLC ended at $1,110.


----------



## nyelator

MasterJay said:


> Of course you say this on a forum filled with Alexa lovers like yourself...Believe it or not..She is not the future and you just like her because of her looks..not her in-ring skill..


Ok break her down right here and watch me systematically destroy your terrible opinion


----------



## starsfan24

MasterJay said:


> Of course you say this on a forum filled with Alexa lovers like yourself...Believe it or not..She is not the future and you just like her because of her looks..not her in-ring skill..


So you can tell me why I like a certain superstar? Interesting.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> So you can tell me why I like a certain superstar? Interesting.


Want me to use this guys logic against him?


----------



## JC00

MasterJay said:


> Of course you say this on a forum filled with Alexa lovers like yourself...Believe it or not..She is not the future and you just like her because of her looks..not her in-ring skill..



She's not the future??? 

She's 25, good on the mic, will improve in the ring and is a product of the WWE PC. You have to be an idiot if you don't think Alexa is the future. 

Here are the ages of all the other on the SD roster

Becky- 30 
Carmella- 29
Mickie- 37 
Naomi- 29
Natayla- 34
Nikki-33
Eva Marie (if she ever returns)- 32


Only people younger than her in the company is Paige (who knows if she will be back), Sasha (5 months younger), Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose (3 weeks younger) and Peyton Royce. So to say Alexa isn't the future is dumb.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> She's not the future???
> 
> She's 25, good on the mic, will improve in the ring and is a product of the WWE PC. You have to be an idiot if you don't think Alexa is the future.
> 
> Here are the ages of all the other on the SD roster
> 
> Becky- 30
> Carmella- 29
> Mickie- 37
> Naomi- 29
> Natayla- 34
> Nikki-33
> Eva Marie (if she ever returns)- 32
> 
> 
> Only people younger than her in the company is Paige (who knows if she will be back), Sasha (by 7 months), Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose (3 weeks younger) and Peyton Royce. So to say Alexa isn't the future is dumb.


Beat me too it


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834493142615273472


----------



## 3ku1

Why do ppl come in here and troll or bait. I'm not the biggest Becky fan. But I'm not going into their thread. And telling them "Oh you only like her because of her bright orange hair, she can't wrestle!". Really In the future take that to the appropriate threads. This is a subset thread for ppl interested in Bliss. And Pics and gifs. Read the title.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Anyone watching for Off The Top Rope? Have I missed it?


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Anyone watching for Off The Top Rope? Have I missed it?


 It started at 9. I'm sure it will be posted here after it goes off.


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> It started at 9. I'm sure it will be posted here after it goes off.


Usually it's just a segment on Sportscenter. Is it always at the start?

EDIT! GET TO A TELEVISION 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834590915029262337


----------



## JC00

I knew she had the eating disorder, I didn't realize she was that close to dying from it.


----------



## starsfan24

24 hours from dying. That's pretty intense. Happy she likes where she's at right now.


----------



## starsfan24

If you missed it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834597876269477889


----------



## KC Armstrong

> "I'm 5 foot, I've got a thick body. I love it, I'm curvy."


I know she was talking about a serious issue, but still... 











As much as I love heel Alexa, I love getting to see the real one even more. Can't wait to see the "My Daughter is a WWE Superstar" episode tomorrow.


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> I know she was talking about a serious issue, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love heel Alexa, I love getting to see the real one even more. Can't wait to see the "My Daughter is a WWE Superstar" episode tomorrow.


This post made me laugh


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> If you missed it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834597876269477889


 She resembles Trish in the thumbnail.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay

Her story is pretty cool


----------



## DELETE

Mordecay said:


> Her story is pretty cool


what a botched thumbnail lmfao:Rollins


----------



## marshal99

Mordecay said:


> Her story is pretty cool


Her parents are so young , wonder how murphy did when he had to meet them as alexa and her mom are so close.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I loved the episode. She's so freaking adorable.


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## Jersey

https://i.reddituploads.com/96d3209752c9433bba24c03092caa3be?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa is featured along with Maryse and Naomi.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Alexa is featured along with Maryse and Naomi.


But come on we are all here for Miz


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


That ass


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I'm so glad this thread exists, it's now my go-to for good feels and internet boners :homer


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on IG. Boy read her comments. Becky fans trolling. You don't deserve it. Your overrated. The butthurt is strong in these ones :lol.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Alexa on IG. Boy read her comments. Becky fans trolling. You don't deserve it. Your overrated. The butthurt is strong in these ones :lol.


Funniest one I saw was yesterday on reddit. A Becky mark talking about Alexa fans being a hivemind boner. What made it hilarious was that person's username was "SexyBexy"


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Funniest one I saw was yesterday on reddit. A Becky mark talking about Alexa fans being a hivemind boner. What made it hilarious was that person's username was "SexyBexy"


Yeah least be reasonable about it lol. I mean as a big Bliss fan. I created this thread duh. I acknowledge She's not the greatest wrestler. But be reasonable in acknowledging she's improving. And acknowledge her other attributes. Some ppl don't like great wrestlers. Some like a talent like Bliss. Who is more well rounded. And me personally I like seeing an average wrestler become solid. She has psychology. In any regard. I my self wouldent go troll in A Becky Thread. I like Becky, got nothing against her. Nor did I with Naomi.


----------



## Mordecay

JR putting her over big time

http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/51204


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Enjoying the TV persona development of Alexa Bliss who has arguably improved more over the past few months as any female in WWE. Alexa is arguably the best, heel female in WWE these days.


Oh come on, what does JR know about wrestling? Workrate, JR, workrate. That's what truly matters. 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Oh come on, what does JR know about wrestling? Workrate, JR, workrate. That's what truly matters.
> 
> :duck


Yeah Bliss needs to work on that work rate!


----------



## JC00

"JR thinking with his dick" - Becky marks, probably.


----------



## JC00

If you look at her Instagram story feed you can see her love for Disney is legit.


----------



## 3ku1

Her attires are very Disney. Is their a SD or ppv before Mania? Wonder if she has to defend before Mania.


----------



## starsfan24

JR doesn't know anything about wrestling. Average on the mic, and in the ring is behind on everything. Trash.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> JR doesn't know anything about wrestling. Average on the mic, and in the ring is behind on everything. Trash.


Haha Funny thing is Trish was like Bliss early in her career. Another thing that is funny, Her industry peers. Or experts/legends have all praised her. It's only confused internet smarks who thinks she bad.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## 3ku1

Sexy .


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS


WTF :lol


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> WTF :lol


Funny meme I came across.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


>


Are those the generic side plates?

Did she have her shirt when she had the generic side plates? I'm dumb and thought that was a new pic.


----------



## Banez

starsfan24 said:


> Are those the generic side plates?
> 
> Did she have her shirt when she had the generic side plates? I'm dumb and thought that was a new pic.


I didn't see anything past alexa :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Marry her.


----------



## starsfan24

They seem awesome together. That is a hilarious little sequence there.


----------



## kristie wilson

KC Armstrong said:


>



oh i love that. :grin2: <3


----------



## starsfan24

Murphy's response to the initial post is great too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834984765921046532


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Are those the generic side plates?


Ya. Not sure why but apparently Bayley also has been using a belt with generic side plates at house shows even though she got custom plates.


----------



## tommo010

starsfan24 said:


> Are those the generic side plates?
> 
> Did she have her shirt when she had the generic side plates? I'm dumb and thought that was a new pic.





JC00 said:


> Ya. Not sure why but apparently Bayley also has been using a belt with generic side plates at house shows even though she got custom plates.


Becky used to be seen with generic side plates when she had the belt too I just put down to WWE having a "hero belt" (similar idea to what they do with cars and props in movies)for TV and a replica for house shows and outside appearances.


----------



## Cabanarama

starsfan24 said:


> Are those the generic side plates?
> 
> Did she have her shirt when she had the generic side plates? I'm dumb and thought that was a new pic.





JC00 said:


> Ya. Not sure why but apparently Bayley also has been using a belt with generic side plates at house shows even though she got custom plates.





tommo010 said:


> Becky used to be seen with generic side plates when she had the belt too I just put down to WWE having a "hero belt" (similar idea to what they do with cars and props in movies)for TV and a replica for house shows and outside appearances.


exactly... they have two belts, one they only use on TV and PPV, and another the champion always carries around for everything else. They want a TV belt that doesn't have wear and tear and is always looking fresh and shiny


----------



## JC00

Update on JR calling Alexa arguably the best heel female 

Charlotte fans weren't too happy because he tweeted out "damn me for having an opinion"


----------



## Jersey

Salute to J.R for praising Tiny Trish.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Update on JR calling Alexa arguably the best heel female
> 
> Charlotte fans weren't too happy because he tweeted out "damn me for having an opinion"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835540563759927297


----------



## Café de René

Mordecay said:


> Her story is pretty cool


That was actually more inspiring than any of the video packages they ever did for the 4 horsewomen.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835540563759927297


Told you that not only the Charlotte fans, but also the workrate enthusiasts would be all over JR for that one. OF COURSE they all know better than one of the most brilliant minds in the history of the business. If they think she sucks, that must be an undeniable fact.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa represents a certain era of WWE. Before "Workrate" took over. Charlotte is one of those work rate talents. Bliss possesses traditional traits that the other woman don't posses. And yeah this is a Mark thread. But Doesent make it any less true. JR is right Charlotte is a star, her Dad is Ric Flair, she has a following. Alexa had no leverage. She had too prove her worth on the Main Roster. JR is right she has impressed.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

alexa's mom :Tripslick


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836033088987758593


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Oh hey #WWEDubuque &#55357;&#56840; #blissdoff #blissfit #fivefeetoffury #sdlive


----------



## JC00

Anyone catch the Raw women on the mic tonight? Yet people still want to act like Alexa isn't on another level when it comes to the women in the WWE on the mic


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Anyone catch the Raw women on the mic tonight? Yet people still want to act like Alexa isn't on another level when it comes to the women in the WWE on the mic


 An individual tried to argue me down about maryse being better on the mic and claimed bliss wasn't a great talker. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> An individual tried to argue me down about maryse being better on the mic and claimed bliss wasn't a great talker. Haters gonna hate.


Maryse? She barley speaks. Most ppl know Bliss is the best female mic worker in WWE today. A few smarks on social media does not change it.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> An individual tried to argue me down about maryse being better on the mic and claimed bliss wasn't a great talker. Haters gonna hate.





3ku1 said:


> Maryse? She barley speaks. Most ppl know Bliss is the best female mic worker in WWE today. A few smarks on social media does not change it.


Maryse is decent nothing t write home about but good enough


----------



## starsfan24

[ame]https://youtu.be/INFH8rFJxms?t=112[/ame]

Alexa's Patriots remark made Botchamania. Lmao.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss's autographed title up for auction is now over 2 grand


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836757491652440064
Fantastic tweet


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Bliss expressions were gold :lol. Looks like Bliss is bringing the title to mania. Dropping to Becky or Mickie I'm betting. And she turns babyface. Be good to see how she cuts babyface promos. Theirs clearly lots of Babyface Potebtial with Alexa.


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836757491652440064
> Fantastic tweet


I love that look on Alexa's face. >


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I bet her and nattie can have a really good match


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I wonder if Alexa and Natayla feud? Both heels. Only about 4-5 weeks till Mania. Fatal Four way seems to be the talk in the SD woman's programme at WM. Kelly Kelly is returning. Not sure if it's just for mania. But would love Bliss v Kelly.


----------



## starsfan24

Didn't Alexa say one of her dream matches was against Natalya?


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Didn't Alexa say one of her dream matches was against Natalya?


I know she wants Match with her hero Trish.


----------



## marshal99

NasJayz said:


> I love that look on Alexa's face. >


Her facial expression has always been great.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Her acceptance speech was awesome. Great promo as usual.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Five Feet of Fury �� ���� #blissdoff #sdlive #blissfit #fivefeetoffury #wwe #womenschampion

Another one



alexa_bliss_wwe_This referee.... #RUDE ! #womenschampion #wwe #fivefeetoffury #blissfit #sdlive


----------



## Jersey

5 ft of cakes


----------



## TraumaCaspian

For the record, hands down Alexa Bliss is already in my top 5 favorite women wrestlers she is as great as heel when Trish was back in 04


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837069788224475140
:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Got my shirts finally... two for Bliss and one for Becks. It's weird, the only shirts I've bought from the WWE have been for the women's division. 

Also, last night's segment was pure gold. She, Becky, and Styles are pretty much the MVPs for the WWE right now.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Kabraxal said:


> Got my shirts finally... two for Bliss and one for Becks. It's weird, the only shirts I've bought from the WWE have been for the women's division.
> 
> Also, last night's segment was pure gold. She, Becky, and Styles are pretty much the MVPs for the WWE right now.


Nice good shirts, some might find it odd to get more women stuff but I plan to get the Smackdown Women's Championship Replica belt next with Alexa Bliss side plates!


----------



## Kabraxal

TraumaCaspian said:


> Nice good shirts, some might find it odd to get more women stuff but I plan to get the Smackdown Women's Championship Replica belt next with Alexa Bliss side plates!


The designs for the women have been better the past few years. AJ Lee's special edition grey shirt is still my favourite wrestling shirt ever actually. Though all three I just got are really good.

And I thought about a replica belt... but I'd have to go with my inner child and grab the blue winged eagle.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## marshal99

When Bliss made her nxt debut , renee young on commentary was hilarious because of her small status calling her all kinds of name like pixie ,tinklebell , little sparkplug, polly pocket . thumberlina etc.


----------



## 3ku1

When she was on NXT she was a directionless pixie haha. I created this thread because I thought she had a cute butt haha. But she's really developed into the mvp female of WWE.


----------



## JC00

I remember when she beat Sasha a month after her in-ring debut in NXT. Sasha marks were absolutely livid.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> When she was on NXT she was a directionless pixie haha. I created this thread because I thought she had a cute butt haha. But she's really developed into the mvp female of WWE.


The best part is she is a great wrestler but, also still has a cute butt!


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa has been seen highley at the top since day one. But tbf she had to work for her place on the main roster. Her and Becky really have carried the SD woman's division.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Alexa has been seen highley at the top since day one. But tbf she had to work for her place on the main roster. Her and Becky really have carried the SD woman's division.


They both really have, it will be interesting to see if they will still be the top 2 in 2017, I just sure hope that Alexa stays as the top 1!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Those pics :done Would shove my tongue in so deep ppl would call me Yoshi


----------



## Mango13




----------



## crazylegs77

Mango13 said:


>


Alexa w/o the TV makeup is drop dead goregeous


----------



## JC00

Context to that picture is she was at the WWEShop Warehouse today and signed the packing slips of orders that were for her shirt.


----------



## starsfan24

Wendy's knows. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837003939950313473


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> Wendy's knows.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837003939950313473


The person that runs their twitter account is awesome, they constantly roast people it's amazing


----------



## starsfan24

Wrestling Observer Awards



> MOST IMPROVED
> 
> 1. MATT RIDDLE (190) 1,026
> 
> 2. The Miz (127) 1,020
> 
> 3. Juice Robinson (83) 991
> 
> *4. Alexa Bliss (61) 558*
> 
> 5. Zeus (64) 513
> 
> 6. Yoshi-Hashi (47) 452
> 
> 7. Kenny Omega (76) 395
> 
> 8. Charlotte (35) 393
> 
> 9. Braun Strowman (26) 356
> 
> 10. Jeff Cobb (10) 351
> 
> BEST ON INTERVIEWS
> 
> 1. CONOR MCGREGOR (627) 3,468
> 
> 2. The Miz (106) 924
> 
> 3. Chris Jericho (32) 909
> 
> 4. Kevin Owens (36) 787
> 
> 5. Paul Heyman (35) 495
> 
> 6. Kenny Omega (39) 376
> 
> 7. Dominick Cruz (21) 299
> 
> 8. Enzo Amore (7) 247
> 
> 9. Matt Hardy (22) 243
> 
> 10. Tetsuya Naito (18) 226
> 
> 
> 
> HONORABLE MENTION: John Cena 193, Rush 168, A.J. Styles 160, Nate Diaz 154, Adam Cole 127, Michael Bisping 118, *Alexa Bliss 76*, Jay Lethal 75, Bill Goldberg 64, Pentagon Jr. 61


----------



## JC00

So Alexa was the only female mentioned on WONs "Best Interview" award?

But we were told she is overrated on the mic


----------



## Kabraxal

Tear out the stupidity of having MMA being included with wrestling in these votes.... who knows where those votes would have falled after. Also, she was 4th for most improved. But nope, improving and only a couple of years in the business means she sucks. Really wish we had a female wrestler of the year category. I'd be pressed between Becky and Bliss for that though.


----------



## 3ku1

I'm not sure why Bliss detractors keep denying she's the MVP Female with Becky of WWE. I know it's because she's not a workrate geek. Imagine that. A lot of her appeal is her stunning looks. But she is a well rounded talent. Most improved fits her nicely. I don't recognise a lot of those other names though. With 4-5 weeks to mania. Bliss we'll prob have a match with Natayla possibly. But she well bring the title into mania. On the middle of the card most likely. I see her dropping the belt to Becky. Maybe Mickie turns on her. And Bliss gets a ALOT of Babyface sympathy.


----------



## Jersey

Although this might come ofd as ot but Bliss, Mandy and Gionna should do a phootshoot for summerslam promo.


----------



## JC00

Lita on which NXT female stood out to her the most- 

_"Alexa Bliss from the first time I saw her........ She wasn't necessarily one of the most popular or one of the most pushed women down at NXT during her time there, but I saw that she was just really dynamic. She can play a lot of different roles........... I saw Alexa trying all different types of stuff, whether that was in promo class or stuff she was doing at NXT. That makes for a great star. If there's anything that you have to be in order to be a sports entertainer, it's adaptable to different situations."_


----------



## marshal99

starsfan24 said:


> Wrestling Observer Awards


Most improved ...

Zeus ? ZEUS ? Is there another zeus ?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> I'm not sure why Bliss detractors keep denying she's the MVP Female with Becky of WWE. I know it's because she's not a workrate geek. Imagine that. A lot of her appeal is her stunning looks. But she is a well rounded talent. Most improved fits her nicely. I don't recognise a lot of those other names though. With 4-5 weeks to mania. Bliss we'll prob have a match with Natayla possibly. But she well bring the title into mania. On the middle of the card most likely. I see her dropping the belt to Becky. Maybe Mickie turns on her. And Bliss gets a ALOT of Babyface sympathy.


I would like that but Alexa literally does the best bitch faces ever so having her be a face would mean we wouldn't see those anymore so she needs to stay a heel to stay on top especially because she is the top heel right now and should be for a while before they turn her.


----------



## KC Armstrong

To be honest, I'm kind of shocked that Alexa did well with those voters. I thought Observer readers were at least 95% workrate enthusiasts who jerk off to New Japan matches and you'd think they would despise someone like Alexa. She's still not ranked high enough in the interview category (I love AJ Styles, but don't tell me his mic work is great), but to be the only female in all of wrestling & MMA in the top 20 ain't that bad.


----------



## 3ku1

Shows despite her detractors. Her peers see her very highley. Hence Litas comments. She's so young too 25. Heck I'm only three years older then her . Was she the only female all of wrestling to be in Top 20? Heck when the Slammys come along she should win Diva of the year.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837498151737032704


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Although this might come ofd as ot but Bliss, Mandy and Gionna should do a phootshoot for summerslam promo.


Add Mella and Maryse (or Emma) and my life would be complete


----------



## JC00




----------



## JafarMustDie

JC00 said:


>


What a beautiful face to wake up to ?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


>


As always she looks beautiful!


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837800885145251848
More merch.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


>


Murphy wakes up to that face every morning lol. Damn luckey guy. That just be an ego boost. That's right..


----------



## JafarMustDie

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837800885145251848
> More merch.


What did you buy?


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838050698319147008


----------



## Zappers

My fantasy in ring action for Alexa.

I want to see her do the Twisted Bliss from the top turnbuckle down to an opponent on a table outside the ring. Possibly even the announcers table. (might be too far)

Guarantee to not only spark the Holy S*** chants but would take her to the next level of stardom as a wrestler imho. Natalia would be the perfect opponent. Probably one of the only women on Smackdown that could handle the move. I know on Raw, Charlotte & Sasha could handle the receiving end of the bump.


----------



## Jersey

AryaDark said:


>


 I see a young Sable in that clip.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Sable? eeeewwwwwwww










*


----------



## Banez

How does someone see Sable on Alexa?

She reminds me Trish if anyone from the past.


----------



## MERPER

In fairness, if you were watching wrestling back then, Sable was pretty good on the mic once they let her go and was extremely beautiful and sexy at the peak of her game. (Not after her return, I am talking about during her years with Marc Mero and after they broke up and she went on her run of "dominance") so I kind of get the comparison in that regard.

With that said, it's hard to compare any of today's women with the divas of the past. These women are wrestlers who don't specifically flaunt their bodies while the divas of the past were the exact opposite. Even with a woman like Trish, who did wrestle, the main attraction of her was her body and she still participated in her fair share of bra and panties matches or other gimmicks like that.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I for sure would compare her most to Heel Trish, both did amazing heel work and I hope Alexa stays a heel for a long time!


----------



## Café de René

PaigeLover said:


>


That was Trish as fuck.


----------



## TraumaCaspian




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838220174780162049


----------



## Jersey

Café de René said:


> That was Trish as fuck.


Her face in the thumbnail has trish written all over it.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

How much shit do you think Alexa would get if she no showed a house show to go watch Murphy? I say that because Lynch no showed the show tonight to go watch her boyfriend because he was on the UFC prelims (UFC's equivalent to a WWE's pre-show) tonight.


----------



## JC00

Preview of WM? (Becky instead of Tamina of course)


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> How much shit do you think Alexa would get if she no showed a house show to go watch Murphy? I say that because Lynch no showed the show tonight to go watch her boyfriend because he was on the UFC prelims (UFC's equivalent to a WWE's pre-show) tonight.


Tbf. I don't Think Lexi would go see Murphy job at a NXT house show lol. You know what I mean UFC is a level above. But I see your point.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Tbf. I don't Think Lexi would go see Murphy job at a NXT house show lol. You know what I mean UFC is a level above. But I see your point.


Yeah NXT and UFC are just very different, but I don't think she would do that anyway.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm assuming Becky got permission first. I don't think it's too big of a deal to be quite honest.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Tbf. I don't Think Lexi would go see Murphy job at a NXT house show lol. You know what I mean UFC is a level above. But I see your point.


Well you would be surprised how often the veterans go over at House Shows


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Well you would be surprised how often the veterans go over at House Shows


Tbf ever since Bliss was elevated. Murphy has been directionless. Which is a shame. Because personally I always thought he had potebtial in NXT. He's a big guy. Just needs better booking. And a new characters.


----------



## starsfan24

Is his #bestkeptsecret stuff not getting over? He has potential.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Is his #bestkeptsecret stuff not getting over? He has potential.


Sorta. I think Bliss was and is his best kept secret .


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I'm assuming Becky got permission first. I don't think it's too big of a deal to be quite honest.


Oh I wasn't saying she didn't. I'm just saying in terms of fans. Because fans would be all over it saying how Alexa doesn't care about wrestling if she is skipping shows. Becky does it and not a peep. Not that anyone should care except for the people that paid for a ticket thinking Becky would be there. Just trying to point out the hypocrisy.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 Those eyes just lure you in.


----------



## Café de René

3ku1 said:


> Sorta. I think Bliss was and is his best kept secret .


He'd be over if he came out wearing blue and red pigtails !


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MillionDollarProns

Gifs like that make me wish I had VR :homer


----------



## White Glove Test

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834214584189861889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826276573489815553


----------



## 3ku1

Best Butt in WWE imo. Im not talking size. I'm taking versatility.

Seems to me the SD woman's programme at mania. Well at this stage be a triple threat between Alexa (c), Becky, Mickie. Natayla maybe added.


----------



## starsfan24

Thank the lord Alexa is on Smackdown.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


>


 Wouldn't mind seeing go at it again. Last tine they fought Charlotte had the w and Bliss was just starting out.


----------



## 3ku1

Double


----------



## Jersey

I really liked her elimination chamber attire. Hopefully she wears it more.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Lol so many people getting salty here and elsewhere over last nights event. So glad i only watch alexa's stuff


----------



## Mango13




----------



## nyelator

Mango13 said:


>


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH gloves


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838804899521564672
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JC00

If Alexa botched like Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley did last night we would never hear the end of it, instead because it's the 4HW, nothing outside of a few posts 

Could you imagine if Alexa botched the pin like Sasha did?? Hell people still put Naomi's sloppy rushed finish on Alexa. Even when you can clearly see Naomi made it virtually impossible for Alexa to get in place, in fact Alexa did the best she could to salvage it by turning in like she did so Naomi didn't completely miss her.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838801618908954624
Better look at the gloves.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838804899521564672


Becky, Sasha and Charlotte fans triggered...


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Amazing! I feel like she hasn't been shown much love for being on posters so it's fantastic and great to see they have her listing as one of the main people on a poster that is months away!


----------



## 3ku1

Is that a clue she's still champion at Summerslam? Let's be honest by SS time. Ppl we'll have well forgotten what happened at WM. Rinse and Repeat seems to be yearly thing now. The fact she's on the poster. Vince knows she's marketable .


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Is that a clue she's still champion at Summerslam? Let's be honest by SS time. Ppl we'll have well forgotten what happened at WM. Rinse and Repeat seems to be yearly thing now. The fact she's on the poster. Vince knows she's marketable .


I really do hope so, but that is a long time to be the champion and I imagine when Naomi comes back soon she will probably win it back from her pretty quickly.


----------



## 3ku1

Rather she drop it if she does. To Mickie at mania. Say Mickie turns on her. Setting up a feud between them at Backlash. Mickie gets tons of heat. Bliss gets Babyface sympathy.


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> I imagine when Naomi comes back soon she will probably win it back from her pretty quickly.


Wouldn't be too sure of that. Naomi's whole thing was being champ in her hometown at WM, now that isn't happening I don't think WWE will just give her the title back. I mean Seth Rollins still hasn't gotten the belt back after he dropped it because of injury and it seems like Finn Balor won't be getting the title back when he returns. Nikki Bella dropped the title to Charlotte because she needed time off because of injury and ended up getting neck surgery and she hasn't had A title match since she returned. I recall people being pretty convinced she was gonna win the six-pack elimination for the title at Backlash and people were saying it was because she had to drop the title the year before because of injury and instead she was in a feud with Carmella. 

She definitely won't get it back quickly if Becky wins it at WM. '


----------



## starsfan24

wweshop Unless you have all the alexa_bliss_wwe_ merchandise available now at #WWEShop, you don't have enough. Go to WWEShop.com to browse the whole #AlexaBliss collection. #WWE #FiveFeetOfFury #LittleMissBliss


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Wouldn't be too sure of that. Naomi's whole thing was being champ in her hometown at WM, now that isn't happening I don't think WWE will just give her the title back. I mean Seth Rollins still hasn't gotten the belt back after he dropped it because of injury and it seems like Finn Balor won't be getting the title back when he returns. Nikki Bella dropped the title to Charlotte because she needed time off because of injury and ended up getting neck surgery and she hasn't had A title match since she returned. I recall people being pretty convinced she was gonna win the six-pack elimination for the title at Backlash and people were saying it was because she had to drop the title the year before because of injury and instead she was in a feud with Carmella.
> 
> She definitely won't get it back quickly if Becky wins it at WM. '


I do hope that is the case, but Women wrestlers have a lot less people who can take their spot for the championship and besides Mickie and Becky I don't see anyone else getting it other then Naomi since she was getting a good reaction from the crowd and I assume if Nikki really is going to be going part time she shouldn't win it....but as we have learned WWE gives part time wrestlers championships all the time so that could happen too.

...but I just really want Alexa to stay as heel!


----------



## KC Armstrong

As long as she's a main featured player it's not that important if she's got the belt. Pretty cool to see her on the SummerSlam poster. Also, shooting for the new Tapout collection today with Mr. Mizanin and Cena.


----------



## 3ku1

Naomi has been Taken off live shows and replaced by Asuka from what I've read on Pro Wrestling sites. Becky most likely we'll win the title at mania. And their we'll be some kinda rematch for a Bliss. Most likely at Backlash. I do like Mickie and Alexa feuding at Backlash. But that is a long shot. At this stage it looks like it's going to be Bliss (c) v Mickie v Becky v Natayla at WM.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>




That bright light isn't coming from the bulbs, it's from her smile.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> As long as she's a main featured player it's not that important if she's got the belt. Pretty cool to see her on the SummerSlam poster. Also, shooting for the new Tapout collection today with Mr. Mizanin and Cena.


Damn she's so fit! . I wonder if she works out with Murphy :lol


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838804899521564672
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Hoe my god. Couldn't be more happier to watch Summerslam.


----------



## Jersey

Where is tuesday at? Hopefully we get a new feud for Bliss.


----------



## Kabraxal

3ku1 said:


> Naomi has been Taken off live shows and replaced by Asuka from what I've read on Pro Wrestling sites. Becky most likely we'll win the title at mania. And their we'll be some kinda rematch for a Bliss. Most likely at Backlash. I do like Mickie and Alexa feuding at Backlash. But that is a long shot. At this stage it looks like it's going to be Bliss (c) v Mickie v Becky v Natayla at WM.


And I think the likely feuds after being Mickie/Alexa and Becky/Nattie are going to really help the division as a whole, even if Bliss isn't champion. But I do think the best champions for the SDL brand are Bliss or Becky right now.


----------



## 3ku1

Kabraxal said:


> And I think the likely feuds after being Mickie/Alexa and Becky/Nattie are going to really help the division as a whole, even if Bliss isn't champion. But I do think the best champions for the SDL brand are Bliss or Becky right now.


WWE as a whole too. I don't like how they are booking the Raws woman's div ATM. Love the booking on The SD woman's roster though.


----------



## Kabraxal

3ku1 said:


> WWE as a whole too. I don't like how they are booking the Raws woman's div ATM. Love the booking on The SD woman's roster though.


I am terrified Vince will want Bliss for the B show and she'll be taken off SDL. Well, her and Becky. I really hope she is SDL for life.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Where is tuesday at? Hopefully we get a new feud for Bliss.


5 weeks to mania. Might see a mini Natayla feud.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> 5 weeks to mania. Might see a mini Natayla feud.


 After the poke of the nose it looks like it what's next on the menu.


----------



## Jersey

Hoe my god this peach is perfect.


----------



## starsfan24

Was hoping they'd interview Alexa for that Trish and Lita tribute they just showed.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Was hoping they'd interview Alexa for that Trish and Lita tribute they just showed.


Yeah just about to say that. Thought it made sense. Considering The Trish comparisons. And she's Alexas inspiration


----------



## JC00

Oh look at that more botching from Sasha and Bayley tonight


----------



## Lenny Leonard

saw that bayley botch at the ppv. Depressing. I feel bad for her


----------



## Mango13




----------



## starsfan24

Ok but they couldn't start with this episode though?


----------



## JC00

An episode with Rollins, Cesaro and Zayn was always gonna be shown first.

But given how Ride Along's episodes are usually released I wouldn't expect it for another month or two, maybe even three. 


Just look at how last year's release dates went

Jan 25
Feb 8
March 30
April 4
July 25
Aug 18
Sept 25 

and then already this season

Jan 17
March 6


----------



## JC00

Bunch of Becky and Sasha fans are mad because Alexa, Carmella and Nia got episodes before they did.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> An episode with Rollins, Cesaro and Zayn was always gonna be shown first.


Yeah I know I was joking. Really excited for the episode whenever it comes out.


----------



## Kabraxal

I thought Bliss and Becky rode together? Or is this just a case of they put people that don't normally ride together in for the purpose of the show?


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839193856176447488
NERDS is producing a shirt. Here's a preview.


----------



## Mango13

Alexa and Carmella in an episode of Ride Along? :mark:


----------



## AllenNoah

JC00 said:


> If Alexa botched like Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley did last night we would never hear the end of it, instead because it's the 4HW, nothing outside of a few posts
> 
> Could you imagine if Alexa botched the pin like Sasha did?? Hell people still put Naomi's sloppy rushed finish on Alexa. Even when you can clearly see Naomi made it virtually impossible for Alexa to get in place, in fact Alexa did the best she could to salvage it by turning in like she did so Naomi didn't completely miss her.


Actually that raises a question. I'm not usually good at telling what's a botch and what's not, but have Alexa and Becky had any serious botches in any of their matches together? Just outta curiosity.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## starsfan24

That is totally being on the pre-show.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah the SD woman's programme most likely on the pre show. It's a nearly 8 hr show. The Cruiserweight Div and Raws Woman's Div we'll get more precedence. Despite the SD woman's Programme being superior imo. But it is what it is.


----------



## Mordecay

It's Alexa massive's challenge at Mania as massive as AA package? We'll never know :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Mordecay said:


> It's Alexa massive's challenge at Mania as massive as AA package? We'll never know :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


What's AA package?


----------



## Mordecay

3ku1 said:


> What's AA package?


Aries always say that his package is massive (his video package). And they promoted Talking Smack with Bliss as a guess saying "she faces a massive challenge at Mania" and the next thing they showed was an Austin Aries promo for 205 live


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839298588257714177


----------



## starsfan24

Wrong thread. My bad guys.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i was at work. Is it a 4 way or all the women they can get? If it's alexa vs the world, than the chances are good she could retain ala aj at mania 30


----------



## AllenNoah

So can we agree that Mickie committed the ultimate heel act by covering Alexa's ass with the title?

...And I guess attacking her, too.


----------



## nyelator

TraumaCaspian said:


> I really do hope so, but that is a long time to be the champion and I imagine when Naomi comes back soon she will probably win it back from her pretty quickly.


They may have lost faith in fNaomi three injuries in one year is not good


TraumaCaspian said:


> Amazing! I feel like she hasn't been shown much love for being on posters so it's fantastic and great to see they have her listing as one of the main people on a poster that is months away!


Keep in mind the Wyatt's where on Payback 2016 and not one was on the main show (due to injuries)


----------



## 3ku1

Mordecay said:


> Aries always say that his package is massive (his video package). And they promoted Talking Smack with Bliss as a guess saying "she faces a massive challenge at Mania" and the next thing they showed was an Austin Aries promo for 205 live


Ahhh cheers. Just needed context lol.


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> i was at work. Is it a 4 way or all the women they can get? If it's alexa vs the world, than the chances are good she could retain ala aj at mania 30


Literally the entire roster. I guess except Nikki.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839325399163121664


----------



## 3ku1

Bar Nikki. She's involved in the mix tags match. Alexa v the world. Hmm is Alexa getting the female equivalent to Roman Reigns push. Kinda reminds me a bit of Roman 1 v 30. Last years Rumble. I think Alexas chances of retaining are pretty high. So what it's Alexa (c) v Mickie v Becky v Naomi v Natayla v Carmella. Am I kidding someone? Nikki and Maryse excluded of course


----------



## starsfan24

Watch Eva Marie return. She's on the roster.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Damn she's so fit! . I wonder if she works out with Murphy :lol


I wonder how ;D


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Watch Eva Marie return. She's on the roster.


Yeah maybe Kelly Kelly is added too lol. Who knows which brand she is going to return on. Hey how about I join into. The toilet cleaners backstage. Seems. Tad over booked imo. Fatal Four way sounds better. Tbh the only talent Bliss is feuding with really is Becky, Mickie, and Naomi. This all screams pre show. Or begginging of the card.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

So, they are basically copying AJ vs the World then?






Will we get a cool promo like that from Alexa too?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Watch Eva Marie return. She's on the roster.


Dont say that shit. That would be the biggest slap in the face to all the women of smackdown for that trash who failed a drunk test, fucked off to film a movie, to come back and win the fucking belt


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> Dont say that shit. That would be the biggest slap in the face to all the women of smackdown for that trash who failed a drunk test, fucked off to film a movie, to come back and win the fucking belt


But you would smash right?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

nyelator said:


> But you would smash right?


No, shes walking plastic. List of women in wrestling or retired more attractive then her:

Alexa. Mickie. Nikki. Naomi. Becky. Carmella. Renee. Charly. Aussie chicks in nxt. Asuka. Mandy rose. Mandy leon. Trish. Victoria. Gail kim. Velvet sky. Santana garrett. Liv Morgan. Lana. Tessa Blanchard. Christy Hemme. Taeler hendrix. Scarlette Bordeau


----------



## 3ku1

Eva Marie? Come on she's hot. But that's about it. 

Yeah may get An Alexa against the world promo. Alexa is the most confident mic worker both rosters imo. So she's capable of pulling that off.


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> No, shes walking plastic. List of women in wrestling or retired more attractive then her:
> 
> Alexa. Mickie. Nikki. Naomi. Becky. Carmella. Renee. Charly. Aussie chicks in nxt. Asuka. Mandy rose. Mandy leon. Trish. Victoria. Gail kim. Velvet sky. Santana garrett. Liv Morgan. Lana. Tessa Blanchard. Christy Hemme. Taeler hendrix. Scarlette Bordeau


My list is my sig


----------



## nyelator

Tomorrow Bliss ties Becky with most days with the belt (combined not in one reign she still has 70 days for that one)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Lenny Leonard said:


> *Taeler hendrix*.


AYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :cudi


----------



## starsfan24

There it is :mj2

Cageside:


> "The line-up for SmackDown’s Women’s title match at Mania is left open in hopes Naomi can be cleared and Eva Marie’s schedule is open."


----------



## 3ku1

Seems a bit of an over booked mess imo. Based on the past four months of Alexa and Becky. Then Mickie. Then sacrificed it all for a week Naomi reign. Surely Fatal Four way makes more sense. Why are anyone outside those four involved in the match? Guess they have nothing for Carmella, Natayla etc. So threw them in the Woman's Title match. Eva Marie. Imagine if Alexa drops the belt To Eva :lol. Pretty obvious Bliss retains now. I only see her dropping it to the affirm mentioned. It's just too overbooked.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

3ku1 said:


> Eva Marie? Come on she's hot. But that's about it.
> 
> Yeah may get An Alexa against the world promo. Alexa is the most confident mic worker both rosters imo. So she's capable of pulling that off.


Well, we'll see if she can. Maybe WWE sees what I already have said, that Alexa is much more in the mold of the type of AJ Lee. They can have interviews & shit talking about Trish Stratus, but that's really not what Alexa is.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Impeccable Sin said:


> Well, we'll see if she can. Maybe WWE sees what I already have said, that Alexa is much more in the mold of the type of AJ Lee. They can have interviews & shit talking about Trish Stratus, but that's really not what Alexa is.


Well ALOT of ppl compare Alexa to Trish. And also Trish is her inspiration from what I've read. So that's prob why.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> There it is :mj2
> 
> Cageside:


Well if eva does win, it will prove that wwe never ever took this whole womens revolution seriously to begin with and be a big slap in the face to alexa, becky, mickie, naomi, natalya etc.

Please have Alexa, Becky or Naomi if she's back in time win.


----------



## Mango13

This entire match is just one giant cluster fuck, would of much rather had a triple threat with Alexa, Becky, and Mickie. I honestly feel bad for Alexa because these giant womens matches have generally been awful and you know it will most likely end up being on the pre show.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I was not gonna look at the odds for the mania match cause i wanted to be surprised but with that worthless plastic face possibly coming back, i'll have to now to prepare for the inevitable


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Actually are we sure eva will be back? She seems to have removed all mention of wwe from her twitter handle and youtube page


----------



## Mango13

Lenny Leonard said:


> Actually are we sure eva will be back? She seems to have removed all mention of wwe from her twitter handle and youtube page


Her instagram still says WWE Superstar


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Yeah ok, but the other two had them removed. And now i just discovered she has a clothing line and other businesses going on. Hopefully she stays on that instead of coming back and completely ruining the smackdown women


----------



## Impeccable Sin

3ku1 said:


> Well ALOT of ppl compare Alexa to Trish. And also Trish is her inspiration from what I've read. So that's prob why.


I know; but that doesn't make it an apt comparison.


----------



## starsfan24

Talking Smack last night.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Talking Smack last night.


But people will tell you she is bad on the mic.


----------



## JC00

Pretty decent year so far for her as far as posters go. Although wish she was a little more up front, being the SD champ but we know the bias they have for the Raw women over SD, this poster proves it.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I am just glad she made it on both posters!


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss should call that poster out like Styles did :lol. The champion should be at the front. But clear bias to Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


That belt just looks so damn good on her. Even the Becky marks have to agree . The whole SD woman's programme at mania. Feels so over booked. Too many really. Triple threat between Alexa, Becky, and Mickie. Seems better.


----------



## AllenNoah

@3ku1
Only problem with that is that sounds more like a rallying cry for the SD women to invade the Raw women's match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I really don't understand what they're doing here. Forget about the clusterfuck that these matches usually are, why in the blue hell is the babyface GM Daniel Bryan putting the heel champ Alexa in this situation? Bryan is being an asshole and stacking the deck against the heel champ and putting her in a classic underdog babyface role. Then Naomi, or whoever will win the belt, is gonna celebrate the fact that they basically fucked Alexa over? Weird.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Bliss should call that poster out like Styles did :lol. The champion should be at the front. But clear bias to Raw.


This actually drives me nuts with the WWE. Champions should be front and center on any poster and champions should never come to the ring first.


----------



## AllenNoah

Mango13 said:


> This actually drives me nuts with the WWE. Champions should be front and center on any poster and champions should never come to the ring first.


I mean, with Rumble you could make the argument that since it's the Royal Rumble, the three biggest competitors in the rumble should be front and center, but then you had Cena up front with the three and all the Raw guys right behind him with Dean's head poppin up like "I'm here too, guys" and...yeah. Way to make your brands look equal. Could we at least have swapped AJ and Roam and gone like KO-Charlotte-AJ? Maybe put Swann there too I mean he was champion going into that ppv, but instead he and AJ are just off in a corner. Weird stuff. I mean, I don't know much about marketing so I won't pretend I'm an expert, but shouldn't you have your champions be prominent in your promotional material and not hidden away like you're ashamed of them?

The entrance thing too...mental.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I really don't understand what they're doing here. Forget about the clusterfuck that these matches usually are, why in the blue hell is the babyface GM Daniel Bryan putting the heel champ Alexa in this situation? Bryan is being an asshole and stacking the deck against the heel champ and putting her in a classic underdog babyface role. Then Naomi, or whoever will win the belt, is gonna celebrate the fact that they basically fucked Alexa over? Weird.


Yeah that's what I first thought. Daniel Bryan is Making Alexa take on all these odds. Over coming the odds. That's classic John Cena/Hulk Hogan Babyface booking their. Bliss is a heel. The booking makes no sense. Naomi or Becky who ever wins. Be like yay the whole roster screwed over Alexa. Yeah weird is the best way to describe it. Personally I would of gone Bliss v Becky. That is the story. Very least Four way. It's just one big cluster fuck. Well Bliss over come the odds? Let's go Bliss, Bliss sucks .


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> That belt just looks so damn good on her. Even the Becky marks have to agree . The whole SD woman's programme at mania. Feels so over booked. Too many really. Triple threat between Alexa, Becky, and Mickie. Seems better.


It's true this belt just looks like it was made for her!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Mango13 said:


> This actually drives me nuts with the WWE. Champions should be front and center on any poster and champions should never come to the ring first.


I agree and she isn't even on the Smackdown Banner on WWE.com


----------



## Jersey

At maniacshe might bust out more dope moves.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> At maniacshe might bust out more dope moves.


That's the way most wrestlers should be, save the big stuff for ppv


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> That's the way most wrestlers should be, save the big stuff for ppv


 Exactly and this being her first mania she will probably show us moves we have yet to see from her.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

So given this is kinda a redo of aj lee at mania 30, do you think the odds are in alexa's favour to win? i could see her winning and then lose it on smackdown to asuka coming up


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


Those cakes .


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> So given this is kinda a redo of aj lee at mania 30, do you think the odds are in alexa's favour to win? i could see her winning and then lose it on smackdown to asuka coming up


Read it could possibly be a ladder match. I'll say odds are Alexa retains. It's just too overbooked. To suggest booking wise abt other outcome. I can see Alexa dropping it after Mania. Depends on the direction heading into Backlash.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> asuka coming up


I really don't want her on SD if they are going to book her like she has been in NXT. I just hate "unbeatable" bookings. I also don't think she will get over like some people think she will, WWE crowds are a lot different than NXT crowds. Especially when you can't talk.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

I wish they would release this shoot already.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

It's cool to see how well her stuff is selling on wwe shop. Seems like every retweet she makes is off people with her merch, plus her two autographed belts went for over a combined 3000


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> It's cool to see how well her stuff is selling on wwe shop. Seems like every retweet she makes is off people with her merch, plus her two autographed belts went for over a combined 3000


WWE Shop is sold out of small and medium sizes of her new shirt.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> WWE Shop is sold out of small and medium sizes of her new shirt.


cool


----------



## Lenny Leonard

some lucky fan on twitter got alexa's autograph with his order


----------



## Jersey

Hope to see this attire again.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Her face is me everytime Mojo Rawley is on my television.


----------



## Jersey

Rawley had the chance to kiss her.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Pretty decent year so far for her as far as posters go. Although wish she was a little more up front, being the SD champ but we know the bias they have for the Raw women over SD, this poster proves it.


Fixed the problem with the Wrestlemania Poster!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

TraumaCaspian said:


> Fixed the problem with the Wrestlemania Poster!


Tweet that to her


----------



## Crasp

TraumaCaspian said:


> Fixed the problem with the Wrestlemania Poster!


I wasn't going to order Wrestlemania.... but now...


----------



## 3ku1

Where were Rawley and Bliss lol

ETA: ahhh just watched it. Bliss was taking a selfie prob ig video backstage. And he was bombing it. Their was another wrestler. Had a mask on. Might of been sin cara.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Rawley had the chance to kiss her.


And Lexi had a I'm gonna barf expression on her face :lol


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Where were Rawley and Bliss lol
> 
> ETA: ahhh just watched it. Bliss was taking a selfie prob ig video backstage. And he was bombing it. Their was another wrestler. Had a mask on. Might of been sin cara.


It was Kalisto.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Probably make a wish?


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Probably make a wish?



No, I'm pretty sure that is her cousin who is battling cancer. She has posted some stuff about her in the past.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> No, I'm pretty sure that is her cousin who is battling cancer. She has posted some stuff about her in the past.


Ah yeah that's right.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## KC Armstrong

december_blue said:


>



:sodone


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_...and still ... #womenschampion #sdlive #wwefairfax #wwe #fivefeetoffury #blissfit #littlemissbliss


----------



## 3ku1

I wonder how she well celebrate with Murphy when she retains At Wm. Great fake win honey.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss with a good pop at msg
https://twitter.com/SpadaforaThomas/status/841030462772563972


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

As seen in this photo and from what I read people at the MSG show that was earlier today said Alexa Bliss didn't have her side plates on the belt....I am going to assume she just was using a replica belt and didn't bring the actual one?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

TraumaCaspian said:


> As seen in this photo and from what I read people at the MSG show that was earlier today said Alexa Bliss didn't have her side plates on the belt....I am going to assume she just was using a replica belt and didn't bring the actual one?


im not fully sure, but i think they keep the official one for tv and use replicas for houseshows


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah, most champions use a replica for house shows I think. I brought up that point a few weeks ago and people said they have a different one for TV and one for house shows.


----------



## 3ku1

Don't want to damage the real one haha. I wonder what they got Bliss planned For next 5 weeks till Mania. Hopefully we get a decent promo. That's her main attribute her promo skills. WWE smart to utilise that. And we know she can sell a match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Gorilla Position interview coming soon. Can't wait.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Gorilla Position interview coming soon. Can't wait.


2nd one damn. I wish I was Murphy lol


----------



## 3ku1

Apparently Natayla Carried Lexi out of MSG. Pretty funny, can't post vid found on twitter. Natayla trolled Bliss on twitter. Saying "Get it together Lexi". Little Feud their on SD developing I think..


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Apparently Natayla Carried Lexi out of MSG. Pretty funny, can't post vid found on twitter. Natayla trolled Bliss on twitter. Saying "Get it together Lexi". Little Feud their on SD developing I think..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841033892979191810

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841057094707077120


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

I love that she waits all the way until the 4 count so many heels break it up at 2 or 3 count


----------



## 3ku1

She's the best heel woman's wrestler since AJ Lee. But I'm bias lol. I think you just love to hate her. When she wins she gloats I wanna deck her :lol. And when she loses. She's pissed. I'm like that's right haha. Of course I hate it when they Job her out on free tv. But you catch my drift. She has the best in ring psychology out of all the woman imo. It seriousley makes up for her wrestling abilities. Because she has a lot of move sets. Just haven't seen them utilised yet. Hopefully mania.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> She's the best heel woman's wrestler since AJ Lee. But I'm bias lol. I think you just love to hate her. When she wins she gloats I wanna deck her :lol. And when she loses. She's pissed. I'm like that's right haha. Of course I hate it when they Job her out on free tv. But you catch my drift. She has the best in ring psychology out of all the woman imo. It seriousley makes up for her wrestling abilities. Because she has a lot of move sets. Just haven't seen them utilised yet. Hopefully mania.


She is already one of the soul reasons I tune into Smackdown every week, she is the ultimate heel and should stick with being a heel for a long time....not to mention she has the best bitch face!


----------



## 3ku1

I was scrolling Murphys IG. And on his Bio. It says Property of: Alexa Bliss. :lol. Some reason I found that funny. He owns her? Maybe he's just making it clear she's mine. Don't blame the guy. Looking At some of his pictures. Damm diddnt realise how jacked the guy is. Why the heck is he not getting some big push on NXT. I've seen his work. Dude has real potential imo.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Mordecay

3ku1 said:


> I was scrolling Murphys IG. And on his Bio. It says Property of: Alexa Bliss. :lol. Some reason I found that funny. He owns her? Maybe he's just making it clear she's mine. Don't blame the guy. Looking At some of his pictures. Damm diddnt realise how jacked the guy is. Why the heck is he not getting some big push on NXT. I've seen his work. Dude has real potential imo.


It's the other way around, she owns him and he accepts that :lol. And physique isn't everything in wrestling, there are a lot of guys in the PC with better bodies that haven't even being on house shows, much less on tv. Besides the aussie accent probably doesn't help his case, I think his accent is even stronger than Billie's and Peyton's. I do agree that he was the more talented of the two.


----------



## 3ku1

Mordecay said:


> It's the other way around, she owns him and he accepts that :lol. And physique isn't everything in wrestling, there are a lot of guys in the PC with better bodies that haven't even being on house shows, much less on tv. Besides the aussie accent probably doesn't help his case, I think his accent is even stronger than Billie's and Peyton's. I do agree that he was the more talented of the two.


Oh yeah I agree. Lexi has more levarage. She's the bigger star and he knows that. I was just seeing his work out pics. And dudes got a good physique. I just think he may need a better character, or better booking. Which is always the case. Seems he's getting some push on NXT. But I don't think it we'll lead to a call up to the MR or anything. I'll be betu surprised.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i imagine the next few smackdowns will have the rest of the women for the match being named, and bliss getting attacked by a few of them for running her mouth and being annoying. Can already see nattie or tamina doing it tonight


----------



## 3ku1

Prob a promo from Bliss running her mouth how she's beat everyone. No ones worthy. True Heel promo. Might get. Gauntlet match where Bliss has to face an opponent in the ring prob Natayla. And the rest of the woman's roster outside the ring.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I think i have come up with all the women who will be in the match. 1.Alexa. 2.Becky. 3.Mickie. 4.Nattie. 5.Carmella. 6.Tamina. And possibly if she's ready to go, 7.Naomi


----------



## 3ku1

Eva Marie well most likely be in the match.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Eva Marie well most likely be in the match.


Not if you want to completely destroy the whole smackdown womens division after months of good booking and multiple storylines by having useless plastic face win it


----------



## Jersey

This promo reminded of this


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#Repost natbynature
・・・
With our girl Chelsea at the #ChidrensHospitalOfPittsburgh ... Chelsea is one of the most talented girls I've ever met! She can sing, dance and even play the ukulele &#55358;&#56715; alexa_bliss_wwe_


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841817266240933888


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss's new shirt sold out in 2xl, thats 3 sizes its sold out now


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841817266240933888



She retweeted this one


----------



## 3ku1

So what did Bliss do today? I was at a funeral.


----------



## Jersey

That ko blow she gave to me was reminiscent of when trish did that to mickie after the vagina grab.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> So what did Bliss do today? I was at a funeral.


Lost clean to Mickie James. Pretty much destroyed everyone on Talking Smack. Go watch it if you're able to.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Lost clean to Mickie James. Pretty much destroyed everyone on Talking Smack. Go watch it if you're able to.


Another clean loss on free tv for the champ? Haha ha. This company. Even if it is Mickie. Hmm I wonder if the likely outcomes for Mania are A) Bliss retains, Bliss V Mickie Backlash B) Mickie wins, Faces Bliss in A rematch at Backlash.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Another clean loss on free tv for the champ? Haha ha. This company. Even if it is Mickie. Hmm I wonder if the likely outcomes for Mania are A) Bliss retains, Bliss V Mickie Backlash B) Mickie wins, Faces Bliss in A rematch at Backlash.


I would LOVE for Bliss to retain and Mania, the crowd seems so dead tonight for Mickie just occasional pops so maybe it was a test to see if she could be liked as a champion?


----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> I would LOVE for Bliss to retain and Mania, the crowd seems so dead tonight for Mickie just occasional pops so maybe it was a test to see if she could be liked as a champion?


They well prob turn her Babyface if she drops to Mickie at mania. The way they are building this match. I don't see anyone outside Mickie and Possibly Becky winning.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> They well prob turn her Babyface if she drops to Mickie at mania. The way they are building this match. I don't see anyone outside Mickie and Possibly Becky winning.


They could do something crazy though and give it to Carmella, since she has been on weekly pretty much on Smackdown.


----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> They could do something crazy though and give it to Carmella, since she has been on weekly pretty much on Smackdown.


Yeah but TBH it's so overbooked. Bliss retaining is like 99.9%. I expect a Bliss Mickie programme at Backlash.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Yeah but TBH it's so overbooked. Bliss retaining is like 99.9%. I expect a Bliss Mickie programme at Backlash.


Yeah I think that would be much better in the long term as I would love for her to walk in as champion and leave as champion, I do feel like both women's titles won't change at WM so if Bayley loses then I think Alexa will win and if Bayley wins then I believe Alexa will lose, but we will see.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

When does the smart money booking odds come out? I feel i need to keep checking that to confirm everyone who will be in the match


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Could aomeone upload last night's Talking smack?

Here's one move I would like to see Bliss use ince she turns face.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

It'll suck if this match is on the pre-show. All these women have done good work, Becky and Bliss have worked hard to be the top face and heel respectively


----------



## Banez

Lenny Leonard said:


> It'll suck if this match is on the pre-show. All these women have done good work, Becky and Bliss have worked hard to be the top face and heel respectively


I dont see this match happen on pre-show. Pre-show is the place for tag-teams to fight or so.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Have a Blissful day everyone


----------



## JC00

Some pretty good stuff by Alexa on TS last night. 

(to Becky) "Hi, for the 100th time."

(to Becky after she called Alexa an Elf) "You look like a Jack-O-Lantern"

(to Renee) "You know I was even starting to tolerate you a little bit. So, that's done."

"Who here has actually been 2-time Smackdown women's champion? Sorry Mickie, I mean in this decade."

(Becky replies that she was the 1st Smackdown women's champion) "Ya and you lost it to me"


----------



## DELETE

JC00 said:


> Some pretty good stuff by Alexa on TS last night.
> 
> (to Becky) "Hi, for the 100th time."
> 
> (to Becky after she called Alexa an Elf) "You look like a Jack-O-Lantern"
> 
> (to Renee) "You know I was even starting to tolerate you a little bit. So, that's done."
> 
> "Who here has actually been 2-time Smackdown women's champion? Sorry Mickie, I mean in this decade."
> 
> (Becky replies that she was the 1st Smackdown women's champion) "Ya and you lost it to me"


Alexa= the queen of roasting


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Some pretty good stuff by Alexa on TS last night.
> 
> (to Becky) "Hi, for the 100th time."
> 
> (to Becky after she called Alexa an Elf) "You look like a Jack-O-Lantern"
> 
> (to Renee) "You know I was even starting to tolerate you a little bit. So, that's done."
> 
> "Who here has actually been 2-time Smackdown women's champion? Sorry Mickie, I mean in this decade."
> 
> (Becky replies that she was the 1st Smackdown women's champion) "Ya and you lost it to me"


Ha, I just watched it she is so great at being a heel!


----------



## starsfan24

The best was right at the beginning when Becky was talking she walked in and just said "Shut up."

Audio is off due to copyright but here it is.


----------



## 3ku1

Sorry Mickie I mean past Decade :lol. Best Heel Woman In a long time. I don't understand why most of her detractors who just call her names I won't repeat. Can't see this.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Sorry Mickie I mean past Decade :lol. Best Heel Woman In a long time. I don't understand why most of her detractors who just call her names I won't repeat. Can't see this.


It's one thing to not like someone, but to call her vulgar language is a bit much


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Sorry Mickie I mean past Decade :lol. Best Heel Woman In a long time. I don't understand why most of her detractors who just call her names I won't repeat. Can't see this.


Do you mean the hoe comment from FasihFranck?


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Do you mean the hoe comment from FasihFranck?


Haha well yeah. But generally other comments I read. The Hoe comments are just plain out stupid. I mean terms like that lose all meaning. It's just degrading to well all involved. I don't even think most ppl know what Hoe means. It's just a term you can use to insult someone. Because you lack an intelligent retort.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

weird how someone can call her a hoe when she is engaged to murphy


----------



## Mango13




----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> weird how someone can call her a hoe when she is engaged to murphy


Well it is because of the ring rat comment (which was misused anyway that would be a fan who sleeps around) but those rumors quickly died.


3ku1 said:


> Haha well yeah. But generally other comments I read. The Hoe comments are just plain out stupid. I mean terms like that lose all meaning. It's just degrading to well all involved. I don't even think most ppl know what Hoe means. It's just a term you can use to insult someone. Because you lack an intelligent retort.


Very true Internet knee jerk reaction to something that you even slightly disagree with 
Also what the hell is the problem with liking blondes anymore seriously.


----------



## JC00

Her love for Disney is unmatched. She has to go to their parks at least 10 times a year or something. Pretty sure she went to their California Adventures park last month when SD was in California.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Well it is because of the ring rat comment (which was misused anyway that would be a fan who sleeps around) but those rumors quickly died.
> 
> Very true Internet knee jerk reaction to something that you even slightly disagree with
> Also what the hell is the problem with liking blondes anymore seriously.


Those Ring Rat claims were initially spread by Sasha apparently. And a few online fans spread them. Lexi actually came out and says they were just plain out not true. So yeah they quickly died. Generally ppl just call her or any woman in WWE that. To diminish them.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Those Ring Rat claims were initially spread by Sasha apparently. And a few online fans spread them. Lexi actually came out and says they were just plain out not true. So yeah they quickly died. Generally ppl just call her or any woman in WWE that. To diminish them.


Sasha still has the child like mentally hell even her gimmick is that way (also she is a terrible person by the looks of things)


JC00 said:


> Her love for Disney is unmatched. She has to go to their parks at least 10 times a year or something. Pretty sure she went to their California Adventures park last month when SD was in California.


Ryder,Dolph,and Cody all go to them as well


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Anyone else think we under rate her boobs?


----------



## starsfan24

Whenever she says "Rude" 53) I'm like :mark:


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Exactly and this being her first mania she will probably show us moves we have yet to see from her.


Well kinda


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Those Ring Rat claims were initially spread by Sasha apparently. And a few online fans spread them. Lexi actually came out and says they were just plain out not true. So yeah they quickly died. Generally ppl just call her or any woman in WWE that. To diminish them.


I doubt sasha actually said that. They may be rumoured to not like each other but that would be a bit much for someone else to do to a co-worker. It would also blow up pretty big if she did say that. Let's not start another mark war again. We only just got rid of those coming in to start shit so lets keep it that way


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I am really looking forward to what her ring attire is going to look like at WM as I imagine it's going to be great as I really liked her Elimination Chamber gear!


----------



## nyelator

Fuck fuck fuck fuck https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/sk-exclusive-wwe-officials-unhappy-with-alexa-bliss


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> I doubt sasha actually said that. They may be rumoured to not like each other but that would be a bit much for someone else to do to a co-worker. It would also blow up pretty big if she did say that. Let's not start another mark war again. We only just got rid of those coming in to start shit so lets keep it that way


No she did. She accused her of that in her nxt days. This is well documented old news.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Fuck fuck fuck fuck https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/sk-exclusive-wwe-officials-unhappy-with-alexa-bliss


WWE officials, mainly Road ppl not completely happy with her work? Yeah not sure I trust the validity of dirt sheets or this site tbh. She's the champion going into Mania. I'm sure Wwe are fine with her work. I mean it's a bit vague. What exactly about her work? Is she tardy? Is she late to shows? Is it her in ring work? Who knows.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> WWE officials, mainly Road ppl not completely happy with her work? Yeah not sure I trust the validity of dirt sheets or this site tbh. She's the champion going into Mania. I'm sure Wwe are fine with her work. I mean it's a bit vague. What exactly about her work? Is she tardy? Is she late to shows? Is it her in ring work? Who knows.


It says ring work but it is not a fully trusted sit I just typed in WWE news and I saw Harley Bliss I just had to click on it.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> It says ring work but it is not a fully trusted sit I just typed in WWE news and I saw Harley Bliss I just had to click on it.


Hmm Ring Work. Guess they are not happy about Reigns either lol. OT I know. They must hate Naomi and Eva Marie too. Nope she's prob going to return At Mania and steal the title. In any regard we know Lexis ring with aunt her string suit. But she's improving all the time. But I'm sure WWE officials are happy with everything else she brings to the table. Particularly how much merch she shifts.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Hmm Ring Work. Guess they are not happy about Reigns either lol. OT I know. They must hate Naomi and Eva Marie too. Nope she's prob going to return At Mania and steal the title. In any regard we know Lexis ring with aunt her string suit. But she's improving all the time. But I'm sure WWE officials are happy with everything else she brings to the table. Particularly how much merch she shifts.


She is decent enough


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> She is decent enough


That's interesting. Because remember watching a WWE documentary think it was Beyong the mat. JR was going on about he could care less about ring work or who's pushed, or who wins what match. It's all about merchandise and turnover. Bliss rates highley in that regard Haha. What I like about Lexis work in the ring though. Is she's not a Charlotte or Asuka. But she's solid. But I enjoy her psychology. The way she works on opponent. The way she waits tonyhe Fourth count to let an opponent go. The way she's the ropes to her advantage. She has the best in ring psychology out of all the woman right now. But that's just my very bias point of view Haha.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> She is decent enough


Even if they are unhappy with her in ring work it doesn't mean anything it just means they taper back on her push as she develops. Or they go the Trish route and accentuate her other work as she develops. I always thought that was what they were doing with her anyway. I mean it's not like any of the women on SD are killing it in the ring as a whole. They also have heavily green division out side of Becky Nattie and Nicky. Naomi is still developing because of her being a product of a different system Carmella and Alexa are rather new to the business and Eva Marie if/when she returns is another person who is behind the eight ball. 

I still would take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even if they are unhappy with her in ring work it doesn't mean anything it just means they taper back on her push as she develops. Or they go the Trish route and accentuate her other work as she develops. I always thought that was what they were doing with her anyway. I mean it's not like any of the women on SD are killing it in the ring as a whole. They also have heavily green division out side of Becky Nattie and Nicky. Naomi is still developing because of her being a product of a different system Carmella and Alexa are rather new to the business and Eva Marie if/when she returns is another person who is behind the eight ball.
> .
> I am trust me.But out of the three names that are green Eva if she ever comes back it appears she simply does not have the drive.Carmella is unfournally always gonna be seen as a joke I mean she may pull out the heel version of Zack Ryder at Mania but I doubt it.Alexa is the best heel choice as of now to stick with because they are not turning Nikki and Nattie is boring either way
> 
> 
> 3ku1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. Because remember watching a WWE documentary think it was Beyong the mat. JR was going on about he could care less about ring work or who's pushed, or who wins what match. It's all about merchandise and turnover. Bliss rates highley in that regard Haha. What I like about Lexis work in the ring though. Is she's not a Charlotte or Asuka. But she's solid. But I enjoy her psychology. The way she works on opponent. The way she waits tonyhe Fourth count to let an opponent go. The way she's the ropes to her advantage. She has the best in ring psychology out of all the woman right now. But that's just my very bias point of view Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah business always trumps over ability (as it should) and let's not pretend Charlotte or Asuka are great because their not (I am not sure Asuka know how to work she just seems content on hitting people) now in fairness ever since she knocked out Emma and did this to Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not liked her
Click to expand...


----------



## Mango13

Even if the article was true which I highly doubt it is, she is one of the younger talents on the roster she will be a mainstay for a while to come and will only get better as time progresses. I see great things in her future, hell she already is a 2x Champ.


----------



## nyelator

Mango13 said:


> Even if the article was true which I highly doubt it is, she is one of the younger talents on the roster she will be a mainstay for a while to come and will only get better as time progresses. I see great things in her future, hell she already is a 2x Champ.


I doubt it is true as well but still it is news of some sort and might as well share it and see what all of you think.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## nyelator

Mango13 said:


>


I envy that chair


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


>


She should become a spokesperson for Disney. Get an endorsement haha. I wonder who's taking the photos? Prob some of her friends. Or Murphy.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> She should become a spokesperson for Disney. Get an endorsement haha. I wonder who's taking the photos? Prob some of her friends. Or Murphy.


I wonder if in bed he lays down Murphy's law :cesaro


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I literally don't believe people who said she is not good, Mickie James is the one who got no reaction from the crowd at all on Smackdown, Alexa was yelling at the crowd to get some heel heat anyway as they didn't seem very vocal, but either way you don't make someone a champion if you really aren't happy with their work.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm gonna take that article with a grain of salt. They don't just make someone a champion that they aren't happy with.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> I'm gonna take that article with a grain of salt. They don't just make someone a champion that they aren't happy with.


They took it off her when everyone thought she was going to WrestleMania with that belt and only gave it back to her because of Naomi's injury. She has been booked extremely weak lately, losing every match except the one in which she regained the title. 

Fuck. Post-Mania SmackDown apparently looks like this: No Cena, no AJ Styles and Alexa possibly not being featured as heavily anymore. It's not looking good for me...


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> They took it off her when everyone thought she was going to WrestleMania with that belt and only gave it back to her because of Naomi's injury. She has been booked extremely weak lately, losing every match except the one in which she regained the title.
> 
> Fuck. Post-Mania SmackDown apparently looks like this: No Cena, no AJ Styles and Alexa possibly not being featured as heavily anymore. It's not looking good for me...


But they gave it back to her. She also is booked extremely well against Becky one of the 4HW. Why not give the title to someone else after Naomi was injured. And does anyone really beleive WWE shows they are my happy with their work by hot shotting the title? Alexa has shown her character is the best heel woman's wrestler on the main roster. She's seen very high up as the future. So I think any talk she won't be featured heavily post Mania. Is pure speculation. I'm thinking she retains. And has a programme with Mickie at Backlash. It's too over booked.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> But they gave it back to her. She also is booked extremely well against Becky one of the 4HW. Why not give the title to someone else after Naomi was injured. And does anyone really beleive WWE shows they are my happy with their work by hot shotting the title? Alexa has shown her character is the best heel woman's wrestler on the main roster. She's seen very high up as the future. So I think any talk she won't be featured heavily post Mania. Is pure speculation. I'm thinking she retains. And has a programme with Mickie at Backlash. It's too over booked.


As much as I want Alexa to retain at Mania I have a feeling they are gonna do some fuckery with Ellsworth that will allow Carmella to win the title and it will keep whatever story line they have with her and Ellsworth going.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Why not give the title to someone else after Naomi was injured.


Because they needed sort of a stopgap champion for this short period of time going into Mania. When Becky wins the title again, or maybe Naomi if she is cleared in time, they want it to be a big moment. They wouldn't give it to them in a match that wasn't even advertised, on a random SmackDown episode. This current reign unfortunately means absolutely nothing. She's basically a seat filler right now, as much as it sucks for me to admit that.

Not sure about the source, but given everything I've seen in the past couple of months, I can definitely believe that they're down on Alexa.





> As much as I want Alexa to retain at Mania I have a feeling they are gonna do some fuckery with Ellsworth that will allow Carmella to win the title and it will keep whatever story line they have with her and Ellsworth going.


Nah, I don't see Carmella winning it. They're not having a heel take the belt from another heel at Mania and Carmella hasn't exactly been booked strong, either. The fact that she's with fucking Ellsworth should tell you that she's not touching that belt anytime soon. Like I said, if Naomi can compete at Mania, she's getting the belt back. If not, they're putting it on Becky again.

The only way I could see Alexa retaining at Mania is if they really want to make Naomi the face of the division and Naomi was maybe another 2 or 3 weeks away from returning. Only then could I see Alexa keeping it until the next PPV so Naomi can take it from her at that point. Unlikely, though.


----------



## Mango13

KC Armstrong said:


> Nah, I don't see Carmella winning it. They're not having a heel take the belt from another heel at Mania and Carmella hasn't exactly been booked strong, either. The fact that she's with fucking Ellsworth should tell you that she's not touching that belt anytime soon. Like I said, if Naomi can compete at Mania, she's getting the belt back. If not, they're putting it on Becky again.



It's not to farfetched of an idea tbh, they've had Ellsworth consistently interfering in her matches to get her victories it's kinda planting the seeds for it, and let's be honest it would be just like WWE to go with something like this.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


> It's not to farfetched of an idea tbh, they've had Ellsworth consistently interfering in her matches to get her victories it's kinda planting the seeds for it, and let's be honest it would be just like WWE to go with something like this.



Nope, not happening.


----------



## JC00

So according to this someone like Jamie Noble or Fit Finlay are down on her wrestling? Who gives a shit what they think. They are road agents, they have no say in booking


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> but given everything I've seen in the past couple of months, I can definitely believe that they're down on Alexa.


I don't think you know what "down on" means when it comes to the WWE.


----------



## JC00

Apparently this same guy claimed "sources" told him Roman Reigns replaced Finn Balor at Royal Rumble because Balor wasn't ready to come back. Which is clearly bullshit because Reigns was always gonna be in it to start the feud with Taker.


----------



## starsfan24

niajaxwwe#TBT My little firecracker of a bestie &#55357;&#56423;&#55356;&#57340;I always have your back alexa_bliss_wwe_ ! Like when I saved your life that one time your were crossing the street and I HAD to push you out of the way of that car&#55357;&#56983;. &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;.♀


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> I don't think you know what "down on" means when it comes to the WWE.


I mean, there certainly are different levels when it comes to that and she may not have reached Rusev level yet, but she is losing all the fucking time despite the fact that she's keeping the belt warm for Naomi/Becky. In the Naomi feud she lost every match prior to the PPV AND dropped the title clean at the PPV, which is unusual. Again, I don't know if all this shit is true, but I would not be surprised. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## 3ku1

Despite her poor booking. No way is she on the down. WWE have discovered a breakthrough star on SD. They may start to limit her push. You could argue Becky is in the same category as Lexi. Her booking is jobberville. She constantly jobs to Lexi. They limit her push. With Lexi they have pushed her hard. Now if reports I call BS. But hypothetically speaking. If it is I see them limiting Bliss push. But that's it. 

Considering how much Merch she shifts. She's in the top 5 woman merch sellers. Her Heel Persona has really caught fire. Even if she drops the belt at mania (I personally beleive she well retain). She well still be a big part of the title scene. Even if Mickie or Becky becomes champ. WWE need to move on from Naomi. She offers nothing imo..


----------



## MShea

nyelator said:


> Fuck fuck fuck fuck https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/sk-exclusive-wwe-officials-unhappy-with-alexa-bliss


Isn't a real source.

Please know the difference between what is and isn't a reputable source.


----------



## 3ku1

MShea said:


> Isn't a real source.
> 
> Please know the difference between what is and isn't a reputable source.


Yeah my thoughts on it too.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Guys if someone like meltzer hasn't reported this than i have my doubts its true. I also haven't seen it on squared circle or Freaking Awesome Network Forums. First off, on the off chance this is true, than alexa needs to stop going to fucking disney world every week, and work out in the ring with natalya and her wrestler husband as much as possible. Now her are reasons why i think it is false.
1. I think these are the same guys who said that She and Sasha had heat and the only proof they had was that they don't follow each other on twitter. Quality journalism
2. I dont know why they would give her the title twice if they dont like her ring work. Hell the second time they could have just had becky win and build to a becky/mickie match at mania with alexa in mickies corner.
3. That site said that the women have to be able to wrestle. This is the same company that still employs eva maria. This is the same company that is bringing back kelly kelly. So that really makes me doubt this article.
4. Let's not pretend that the golden horsewomen or whatever, have never ever had bad matches or bad botches. Case in point:

























Bliss may not be perfect but i can't ever remember her botching as blatant as that. I mean what do they want from her? kill yourself in the ring in every match? Her matches are good, they aren't memorable but 95 percent of all matches aren't either.
5. Remember how they were gonna cut becky's promo time cause they didnt like her accent? Yeah that was bullshit.
And unless i see meltzer or other places talking bout this, i won't believe it. But if it is true bliss needs to buck up.

Weird, now i kinda want eva to come back and win cause it would prove the article bullshit


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> They took it off her when everyone thought she was going to WrestleMania with that belt and only gave it back to her because of Naomi's injury. She has been booked extremely weak lately, losing every match except the one in which she regained the title.
> 
> Fuck. Post-Mania SmackDown apparently looks like this: No Cena, no AJ Styles and Alexa possibly not being featured as heavily anymore. It's not looking good for me...


She won the tag match last week, plus all the promo time she gets. Her blissertation and two times in a row on talking smack


----------



## JC00

Alexa in one on one matches has only lost 3 times since November. Bayley in the last month has lost twice.


----------



## starsfan24

The only really bad botch I remember is the missed double knees on Naomi I think it was.


----------



## Headliner

JC00 said:


> So according to this someone like Jamie Noble or Fit Finlay are down on her wrestling? *Who gives a shit what they think.* They are road agents, they have no say in booking


Alexa should. Noble and especially Finlay have good reputations as workers. And even though they don't have any say in booking, they report to people who does have say.

Assuming this is true.


----------



## MShea

Trust me it is completely false. Don't give it any power by discuss the validity of article. 

This is no different to that slut shaming website labeling Alexa a ring rat that slept with all the trainers at NXT. Which of course is/was profoundly untrue. 

Go ahead talk about her ring work as did prior to the article. But the report is total bogus.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Alexa in one on one matches has only lost 3 times since November. Bayley in the last month has lost twice.



Well, if you only count one-on-one matches. I remember her getting pinned clean (no distractions, straight up) three times by Naomi in 14 days. 

As long as she gets TV time I don't even really give a shit about wins and losses, but it might be a sign of things to come. Shit, once they call up Asuka, Ember Moon and sign a bunch of indie chicks from that upcoming women's tournament who are all better WRASSLERS than Lexi, it might not look too good for her.

She really did come up in the wrong era. 5-10 years ago she probably would have been the face of the entire women's division, but with WWE increasingly catering to workrate fans she's nowhere near the top of the list.


----------



## starsfan24

Since being drafted, on television she is 14-13. Just for reference.

Becky is 13-13, Nikki is 8-7.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, if you only count one-on-one matches. I remember her getting pinned clean (no distractions, straight up) three times by Naomi in 14 days.
> 
> As long as she gets TV time I don't even really give a shit about wins and losses, but it might be a sign of things to come. Shit, once they call up Asuka, Ember Moon and sign a bunch of indie chicks from that upcoming women's tournament who are all better WRASSLERS than Lexi, it might not look too good for her.
> 
> She really did come up in the wrong era. 5-10 years ago she probably would have been the face of the entire women's division, but with WWE increasingly catering to workrate fans she's nowhere near the top of the list.


I agree. But yet she is top of the lot. Look this is all speculation at this stage. We won't know the direction of the SD woman's division until post Mania. From what I hear Vince is high up on Lexi. She offers that void. I'd like you said another era type talent. Wwe maybe catering to the lost RGA audience. But I'm sure Even without the title. She well continue to be prominent. I'm sure Wwe don't just want work rate talent. How boring would that be.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Since being drafted, on television she is 14-13. Just for reference.
> 
> Becky is 13-13, Nikki is 8-7.


So she has more wins then Becky and Nikki. And same Amount of losses as Becky. Are 14 of those wins Againgst Becky? :lol. Seems to me Wwe don't do that good of job of protecting or booking any of the woman that we'll. particularly their champions. Bayley keeps getting tainted wins. And Bliss keeps jobbing on free tv.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, if you only count one-on-one matches. I remember her getting pinned clean (no distractions, straight up) three times by Naomi in 14 days.
> 
> As long as she gets TV time I don't even really give a shit about wins and losses, but it might be a sign of things to come. Shit, once they call up Asuka, Ember Moon and sign a bunch of indie chicks from that upcoming women's tournament who are all better WRASSLERS than Lexi, it might not look too good for her.
> 
> She really did come up in the wrong era. 5-10 years ago she probably would have been the face of the entire women's division, but with WWE increasingly catering to workrate fans she's nowhere near the top of the list.


Well those indie chicks will be in nxt for 3 or so years, thats seems to be how long most stay in nxt. Also remember she is a heel, she can't do babyface moves that can pop the crowd. remember this?









once she's face we will see what shes really capable of


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> So she has more wins then Becky and Nikki. And same Amount of losses as Becky. Are 14 of those wins Againgst Becky? :lol. Seems to me Wwe don't do that good of job of protecting or booking any of the woman that we'll. particularly their champions. Bayley keeps getting tainted wins. And Bliss keeps jobbing on free tv.


Classic WWE booking over the last 15 years.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

watch now she ends up getting the win at mania and we worried for nothing


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Classic WWE booking over the last 15 years.


yeah every champ loses on tv and then wins on ppv, thats how wwe books


----------



## starsfan24

Just for the hell of it:

8/9/16 - *Bliss* Def. Lynch (SD Live) (1-0) (1-0 in Singles Matches)
8/16/16 - Lynch & Carmella Def. *Bliss* & Natalya (SD Live) (1-1) 
8-21-16 - Nikki, Natalya, *Bliss* Def. Lynch, Carmella, Naomi (Summerslam) (2-1)
8-23-16 - Lynch Def. *Bliss* (SD Live) (2-2) (1-1 Singles)
8-30-16 - Natalya & *Bliss* Def. Lynch & Naomi (SD Live) (3-2)
9-6-16 - *Bliss*, Carmella, Natalya Def. Lynch, Naomi, Bella (SD Live) (4-2)
9-11-16 - Lynch Def. *Bliss*, Carmella, Natalya, Naomi, Bella (Backlash) (4-3)
9-13-16 - *Bliss* Def. Carmella, Naomi, Natalya, Bella (SD Live) (#1 Contenders) (5-3)
10-4-16 - Bella Def. via DQ *Bliss* (SD Live) (5-4) (1-2 Singles)
10-4-16 - *Bliss*, Carmella Def. Lynch and Bella (SD Live) (6-4)
10-9-16 - Naomi Def. *Bliss* (No Mercy) (6-5) (1-3 Singles)
10-18-16 - *Bliss* Def. Naomi (SD Live) (7-5) (2-3 Singles)
11-1-16 - *Bliss*, Carmella Def. Lynch & Bella (SD Live) (8-5)
11-8-16 - Lynch (C) Def. *Bliss* (SD Live) (8-6) (2-4 Singles)
11-20-16 - Team Raw Def. Team SD (Survivor Series) (8-7)
11-22-16 - *Bliss* Def. Naomi (Main Event) (9-7) (3-4 Singles)
*12-4-16 - Bliss Def. Lynch (C) (TLC) (10-7)* (4-4 Singles)
12-13-16 - Lynch Def. via Countout *Bliss (C)* (SD Live) (10-8) (4-5 Singles)
12-20-16 - La Luchadora Def. *Bliss* (SD Live) (10-9) (4-6 Singles)
12-27-16 - *Bliss (C)* Def. Lynch (SD Live) (11-9) (5-6 Singles)
1-3-17 - Lynch Def. *La Luchadora (Bliss)* (SD Live) (11-10) (5-7 Singles)
1-17-17 - *Bliss (C)* Def. Lynch (Steel Cage) (SD Live) (12-10) (6-7 Singles)
1-29-17 - Naomi, Bella, Lynch Def. *Bliss*, James, Natalya (Royal Rumble) (12-11)
1-31-17 - Naomi, Lynch Def. *Bliss*, James (SD Live) (12-12)
2-12-17 - Naomi Def. *Bliss (C)* (Elimination Chamber) (12-13) (6-8 Singles)
*2-21-17 - Bliss Def. Lynch (SD Live) 2 TIME (13-13)* (7-8 Singles)
3-7-17 - *Bliss*, James Def. Lynch, Natalya (SD Live) (14-13)
3-14-17 - James Def. *Bliss* (SD Live) (14-14) (7-9 Singles)

I miscounted and she's 14-14. I count 7-9 in singles matches.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Lenny Leonard said:


> yeah every champ loses on tv and then wins on ppv, thats how wwe books


It's not an exact science, but it is far too common nonetheless.


----------



## starsfan24

This is the dude's bio on Twitter who wrote the article. "Ex Bbuk Housemate, Model & Porn Producer. Co-Owner & Co-Host of DirtySheetsPod. Regular contributor for @TheSteelCage & @GamblingPodcast. Writer sportskeeda"

Interesting. Lmao


----------



## nyelator

I am sorry for miss reporting guys my bad just thought you guys would find it interesting


----------



## 3ku1

Post pics lol


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Post pics lol


Here are some gifs I'm using that are epic on Twitter for various reactions. I'm enjoying the new ones that seem to come weekly.


----------



## 3ku1

I see a few major pro wrestling media outlets. Are picking up the rumor WWE officials are unhappy about Lexis ring work. Despite her amazing promo ability. From one wrestling site Just. They used the same source posted here today Sports Keeda. But some here have reputed that as not a trust worthy source. So safe to say it's not true. Would they limit Bliss push because of her ring work? Does that matter? She sells tons of merchandise. The irony is strong though. Giving Naomi the title. Even though she's renowned to be one of the worst in the ring. Sorry to rehash this. Just interesting some popular wrestling media outlets are picking 'this susposed story up. May reflect how WWE has changed over the past 5-6 years. Suddenly work rate. And in ring technical work is just as, or more important. Then Promo Ability, Mic Work, Selling, Psychology.


----------



## 3ku1

@AlexaBliss_Wwe: "forgive and forget"... not in my vocabulary. There's always someone on the other end of the spectrum wanting to destroy what you just built


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa


----------



## Lenny Leonard

This is off-topic, but i always get amazed at how quickly people turn on wrestlers. This isnt an alexa thing its all wwe in general. I never use this forum except for this thread. But i decided to look around a bit and weird how quickly people can go from loving performers of today and tmrw and saying they are garbage or overrated the next day.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss with the guns


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> This is the dude's bio on Twitter who wrote the article. "Ex Bbuk Housemate, Model & Porn Producer. Co-Owner & Co-Host of DirtySheetsPod. Regular contributor for @TheSteelCage & @GamblingPodcast. Writer sportskeeda"
> 
> Interesting. Lmao


Ha yeah that guy sounds full of shit, not to mention Sportskeeda if you like them on Facebook is one of the the WORST click bait wrestling websites ever!


----------



## starsfan24

Her response is legendary.

I know this was in the other thread, but I'll post here just so it's here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842485071311491074


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I see a few major pro wrestling media outlets. Are picking up the rumor WWE officials are unhappy about Lexis ring work. Despite her amazing promo ability. From one wrestling site Just. They used the same source posted here today Sports Keeda. But some here have reputed that as not a trust worthy source. So safe to say it's not true. Would they limit Bliss push because of her ring work? Does that matter? She sells tons of merchandise. The irony is strong though. Giving Naomi the title. Even though she's renowned to be one of the worst in the ring. Sorry to rehash this. Just interesting some popular wrestling media outlets are picking 'this susposed story up. May reflect how WWE has changed over the past 5-6 years. Suddenly work rate. And in ring technical work is just as, or more important. Then Promo Ability, Mic Work, Selling, Psychology.


And you sir may have listed the reason for my hatred in the way this company is going.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Her response is legendary.
> 
> I know this was in the other thread, but I'll post here just so it's here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842485071311491074


The tweet he linked to is deleted what did it say


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> The tweet he linked to is deleted what did it say


It was a link to the "Story."


----------



## Lenny Leonard

ok i watched the mickie alexa match once more to try to figure out what the big deal was. Other then the little flub when mickie tripped bliss to get to the half boston crab, how the fuck can that match be called bad? 

no one ever gets pissed about this









yeah this is pure clickbait. everything from twitter says the same thing


----------



## nyelator

Serious question which one was her first title shoot the blue or the red (and same for the second)


----------



## JC00

Just went back to the article page here was an exchange between a reader and the guy that reported this

_Ryan Adam
you say women being able to wrestle is very important but this company still employs eva marie and re-signed kelly kelly so i call bs
_

*Billi Bhatti (guy who reported it)
What belts do they have? Moron*



Someone questions the validity and his response was basically "piss off". Ya definitely comes off as someone who wouldn't generate click bait /sarcasm. This article was this idiot's most viewed article in the last month.

Also his latest "exclusive" was that Shane's blood was fake blood. NO SHIT DUMBASS. He is also wrote an article saying that betting markets indicate Daniel Bryan will go to NJPW. Like WTF, betting markets this far out don't indicate anything. Those sites set the odds as to what they think and then money comes in. Logical thinking would indicate the WWE isn't gonna let Bryan wrestle and that his likely decision would be to go to work NJPW. All way those betting sites would have any indication is if Bryan or someone close to him bet, which ya that isn't happening.


----------



## starsfan24

That's going to bring people to your case with comments like that. Moron.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

nyelator said:


> Serious question which one was her first title shoot the blue or the red (and same for the second)


If you are asking in regards to the outfit she is wearing? I believe it was blue being her first title shoot as once she is in the red pictures she had side plates but blue she didn't have the side plates yet.


----------



## nyelator

TraumaCaspian said:


> If you are asking in regards to the outfit she is wearing? I believe it was blue being her first title shoot as once she is in the red pictures she had side plates but blue she didn't have the side plates yet.


Hey can you send/ post the red one here please?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

nyelator said:


> Hey can you send/ post the red one here please?


Here it is


----------



## starsfan24

Isn't this the one they haven't fully released yet?


----------



## starsfan24

And bang. Straight from Road Dogg. Let's all move on please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842734326181740544


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> And bang. Straight from Road Dogg. Let's all move on please.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842734326181740544


Hell yeah! good news! also I believe they haven't released the "red" photoshoot yet which is a shame because I would love a lot of pics of it like they did with her Harley Quinn outfit photoshoot


----------



## Lenny Leonard

someone send that to the skidmark who wrote that aticle and see what he says


----------



## starsfan24

Sent, will update if there is a response.


----------



## Cabanarama

That story is obviously bullshit, but Road Dogg would probably have the same response even if it wasn't


----------



## starsfan24

HE RESPONDS!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842788546599698434


----------



## JC00

I imagine he'll say something along the lines that it proves the story true and it's Road Dogg doing damage control because they were saying it behind her back.


----------



## starsfan24

I'd imagine if it was true, Road Dogg wouldn't respond to that first tweet. That's my take on it.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> HE RESPONDS!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842788546599698434


Right on cue.. 

Except that wasn't the story he was peddling. He was framing the story as if there was legitimate heat on her backstage from multiple people.


----------



## nyelator

My mind still forgets she is a two time champ (I mean either that or I am trying to forget that Naomi had a run with it)


----------



## nyelator

It got a article http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...fficials-upset-alexa-bliss-bad-wrestler-rumor


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Glad it's being reported so people know it's not legit!


----------



## starsfan24

Gotta give the man credit, he's still trying.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842795661217202178
Bliss quoted Road Dogg


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842805451926462466


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I dunno I think that Road Dogg might be somewhat of an authority on the subject of being a star and absolutely average in the ring simultaneously. He may understand that in ring is a small pertion of what makes someone special in the grand scheme of things especially in WWE. I don't care if he is a so called company guy or the head writer on SDL.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> Gotta give the man credit, he's still trying.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842795661217202178
> Bliss quoted Road Dogg
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842805451926462466


Awesome! I am glad she has seen the story and knows that it's bullshit the sad part is now the guy that wrote it probably feels amazed knowing that Alexa was aware of it after it was written by his dumbass.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa made the guy famous. After writing a fabricated story with no real credibility to it what so ever. I'm sure he's over the moon. Funny how he's like it's 100% legit!! 

When actual Wwe official
And the talent them self are actually publically squashing it on twitter. Is he an idiot. The thing if this story had any validity at all. Regardless if Roaddogg was a virtue in the ring. He's now a WWE official and writer at sd. He would be aware then this tabloid spreader. The fact he replied straight away. Suggests it's not. #fakenews :lol.


----------



## JC00

How did they go out of their way? Road Dogg was asked a question about the report by Cronin, who actually is more credible than this Bhatti guy and Road Dogg responded. The other thing that makes no sense is these road agents have watched her wrestle for 8 months on the main roster and some of them have watched her wrestle when she was NXT, they know what she is right now a girl that has been in the business 3 years, yet the match with Mickie which wasn't bad and actually had a some nice spots (namely Bliss's killer forearm) is what sparked them to make it known they were unhappy? I mean it's not like Becky/Natalya's match the same night was that much better.



But positive look on this, maybe Road Dogg now convinces Vince and Hunter that she should retain at WM (if she wasn't going to) to make this guy look like an idiot.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> How did they go out of their way? Road Dogg was asked a question about the report by Cronin, who actually is more credible than this Bhatti guy and Road Dogg responded. The other thing that makes no sense is these road agents have watched her wrestle for 8 months on the main roster and some of them have watched her wrestle when she was NXT, they know what she is right now a girl that has been in the business 3 years, yet the match with Mickie which wasn't bad and actually had a some nice spots (namely Bliss's killer forearm) is what sparked them to make it known they were unhappy? I mean it's not like Becky/Natalya's match the same night was that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> But positive look on this, maybe Road Dogg now convinces Vince and Hunter that she should retain at WM (if she wasn't going to) to make this guy look like an idiot.


They squashed the whole BS rumour on twitter. If it was true. Neither Lexi or Roaddogg would of responded at all. I guess your interpretation is different. But this is min.


----------



## JC00

I get that they did, but the point I was making is this idiot is foolishly trying to say Road Dogg went out of his way to do it. Road Dogg literally responded what is the equivalent of a text massage and denied it. In absolutely no way was that going out of the way. If it was this guy is saying responding to a question through text message is going out of the way.


Anyway, Bill Bhatti


----------



## 3ku1

Funny thing is Lexi was prob planned to retain at mania. But hypothetically if she wasent. Vince the petty man that he is. Finally his pettiness might be worthy. Road dog convinces Vince to make Bliss retain. Because we'll she deserves to go over at mania. Her and Beck have carried the SD woman's roster since late August. But just to spite this guy.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Funny thing is Lexi was prob planned to retain at mania. But hypothetically if she wasent. Vince the petty man that he is. Finally his pettiness might be worthy. Road dog convinces Vince to make Bliss retain. Because we'll she deserves to go over at mania. Her and Beck have carried the SD woman's roster since late August. But just to spite this guy.


Yeah I hope she was planned and I do actually hope like you guys have said with all this news it make make it even more likely for her to retain to not have the internet win


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Fakes of Alexa "pics" are making the rounds and It's making me upset. Such bullshit.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Fakes of Alexa "pics" are making the rounds and It's making me upset. Such bullshit.


Least they're fake :lol.


----------



## starsfan24

Haha at least. Our friend Billi tweeted Road Dogg and is backing down if you read the whole conversation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842845926582640640


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Fakes of Alexa "pics" are making the rounds and It's making me upset. Such bullshit.


Why would it make you upset? That bullshit was debunked hours ago. If everyone knows they're fake, who cares?


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Fakes of Alexa "pics" are making the rounds and It's making me upset. Such bullshit.


What fakes?
Oh the ones with the cuffs ok got ya.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> What fakes?


Apparently a few fakes were doing the rounds of Lexi. Nothing Paige lvl :lol. But it was debunked as fake hours Ago.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Apparently a few fakes were doing the rounds of Lexi. Nothing Paige lvl :lol. But it was debunked as fake hours Ago.


There was some fake Sasha bullshit as well. It's inevitable, unfortunately. Anytime one of these "fappening" leaks happens, there will be idiots who try to jump on the bandwagon by putting out fakes.


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> Why would it make you upset? That bullshit was debunked hours ago. If everyone knows they're fake, who cares?


Actually those where made in December of 2014


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Apparently a few fakes were doing the rounds of Lexi. Nothing Paige lvl :lol. But it was debunked as fake hours Ago.


Mix emotions their I would want to see real but at the am time I would prefer her not to lose her push


----------



## KC Armstrong

nyelator said:


> Actually those where made in December of 2014


Who cares? I'm just saying people immediately debunked it when a couple of idiots tried to pass these off as real leaked pics today. 

Enough of this fappening talk, though. Let's keep it out of this thread. I already feel dirty enough after all the Paige stuff I've seen today.




> Mix emotions their I would want to see real but at the am time I would prefer her not to lose her push


No mixed emotions for me at all. I would never want her to go through something like that.


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> Who cares? I'm just saying people immediately debunked it when a couple of idiots tried to pass these off as real leaked pics today.
> 
> Enough of this fappening talk, though. Let's keep it out of this thread. I already feel dirty enough after all the Paige stuff I've seen today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mixed emotions for me at all. I would never want her to go through something like that.


Yeah you do have to shut down this stuff quick especially when it is fake.

Well I was talking about looking through it with no conscience.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i'm sure many have seen this but i only just got around to watching this and man bliss is so versatile as a performer https://vimeo.com/75053070


----------



## Jersey

Perhaps she's going to debut new gear for mania.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> Perhaps she's going to debut new gear for mania.


That's one thing i'm excited for to see what cosplay she comes up with


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> That's one thing i'm excited for to see what cosplay she comes up with


Perhaps she do a spin off version of Aquaman and make it aquawoman.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Perhaps she's going to debut new gear for mania.





Lenny Leonard said:


> That's one thing i'm excited for to see what cosplay she comes up with


Well they all bring out special gear for the most part


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I am also looking forward to seeing what her gear looks like at WM!


----------



## starsfan24

I hadn't seen that with Dawson. That was great.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i just hope there is nothing of bliss that comes out with these leaks. I feel bad for paige and i dont want any others to suffer this


----------



## Lenny Leonard

another size of her new shirt completely sold out, 4 sizes now sold out


----------



## starsfan24

Crazy how her merch is selling as a heel.


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Well they all bring out special gear for the most part


 Lana is the only diva to debut new gear in the last coming years.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

PaigeLover said:


> Lana is the only diva to debut new gear in the last coming years.


Sasha in Eddie Guerrero-tights
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/3e/04/80/3e04807639530b58b27f4d7af69a41d3.jpg

and Becky changes gear a lot.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> Lana is the only diva to debut new gear in the last coming years.


well not just gear but different colour patterns


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843260045651562497


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> i just hope there is nothing of bliss that comes out with these leaks. I feel bad for paige and i dont want any others to suffer this


Alexa's are fakes so they won't do anything and it is Paige's fault because she kinda recorded them


----------



## 3ku1

Don't worry Lexis are fake. Theirs nothing kit their about her. Paige is so legendary right now. Everyone just pales in comparison from now on. God what was she thinking back then.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Don't worry Lexis are fake. Theirs nothing kit their about her. Paige is so legendary right now. Everyone just pales in comparison from now on. God what was she thinking back then.


She is totally brain dead


----------



## JC00




----------



## TraumaCaspian

What the Wrestlemania 33 poster should look like


----------



## nyelator

TraumaCaspian said:


> What the Wrestlemania 33 poster should look like


I know it it a joke but just no even I can't agree with that


----------



## KC Armstrong

nyelator said:


> I know it it a joke but just no even I can't agree with that


You're right. This one was way better. #LexiMania


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

I really do like that attire from last night. Wish she'd wear it more often.


----------



## 3ku1

That Styles Bliss photo is from a visit from a collective of SD talent to a children's hospital. Crews, Natayla, and the Geek Mojo were their too Haha. The person on that page is a big Styles and Bliss fan.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> I really do like that attire from last night. Wish she'd wear it more often.


It has the Blake and Murphy markings on it (the claws)


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> It has the Blake and Murphy markings on it (the claws)


Yeah thought I recognised the attire from she used to wear on her nxt days haha.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Yeah thought I recognised the attire from she used to wear on her nxt days haha.


Figured you would just saying why it would not be on TV


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Figured you would just saying why it would not be on TV


Well I haven't noticed her wear that attire in a while.


----------



## starsfan24

nyelator said:


> It has the Blake and Murphy markings on it (the claws)


Yep, one of my favorite attires.


----------



## 3ku1

Reading an article from a legit wrestling site. Looks like theirs going to be more opponents added to the match. We've already got Becky, Mickie, Naomi, Carmella etc. So apparently more are going to be added to the match. Eva Marie apparently is going to be. Asuka maybe a possibility. A few former talent maybe. Boy this is over booked. Three way between Bliss/Mickie/Becky makes a lot more sense. I guess Bliss v the world is intriguing. If Bliss gets to show off her promo skills In a promo.


----------



## starsfan24

God I don't want Asuka up. She bores me. If I had to bet right now I'd say Naomi takes the title back.


----------



## 3ku1

Tbh if that happens I think Lexi be fine. She's a breakthrough star on SD. She well still be prominent. I actually prefer Mickie wins. And Mickie Bliss have a programme at Backlash. Theirs already a story their. Mickie turned on her. Or Naomi wins. Mickie costs Alexa. They have a programme without the title. I don't know. The whole thing lost its heat when they gave the title to Naomi.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843618931638259712


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss at WWE Amherst


----------



## Lenny Leonard

all the houseshow matches lately have been big multi women matches. getting them ready for mania


----------



## gsm1988

Café de René said:


> These should all be smilies for the forum.
> 
> Also, Lexi studied the hell out of AJ Lee.


Indeed, Alexa shows respect for the women who preceded her unlike the one who can only be bothered to talk about Eddie Guerrero while never acknowledging past women unless It's someone the company is promoting or to disparage the title that talented women carried with pride because they were never given the opportunity to fight for anything more than the butterfly title. Go ALEXA!


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Ready for #wweworcester !!! #blissfit #fivefeetoffury #womenschampion #wwe #sdlive #blissdoff


----------



## Lenny Leonard

re-watched her match with naomi at elimination chamber. Really good match between the two. i hope after mania bliss keeps feuding with naomi or starts one with nattie


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> re-watched her match with naomi at elimination chamber. Really good match between the two. i hope after mania bliss keeps feuding with naomi or starts one with nattie


I thought it was bad not as bad as No Mercy but not good nonetheless


----------



## starsfan24

New merch.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> New merch.


Holy shit


----------



## Arya Dark

starsfan24 said:


> New merch.


*That's awesome*


----------



## 3ku1

More Bliss


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> New merch.


Her own lunch box? Are they creating that much stuff for all the girls or is she really doing well?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Her own lunch box? Are they creating that much stuff for all the girls or is she really doing well?


For lunch boxes - Bayley, Becky, and Sasha have lunch boxes. Surprisingly Charlotte doesn't have one.


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> New merch.


100 dollars for the side plates? wtf even



KC Armstrong said:


> Her own lunch box? Are they creating that much stuff for all the girls or is she really doing well?


to be fair all her merch pretty much sells out they probably want to milk the sales with as much shit as possible.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Lexi is one of the top merch sellers. Part of why WWE see her so highley. Everyone loves her too from what I read. No one has a bad thing to say about her.


----------



## JC00

Her episode of Ride Along will be the next new one. But who the hell knows when that will be. New episodes of Ride Along are aired so randomly. Could be next week or it could be in May.


----------



## starsfan24

Can't wait for it. The last one was 2 weeks ago if I remember correctly. Hopefully it's soon.

Also would like to point out on WWEShop that Lexi has one of the two bigger pictures along with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## 3ku1

The two best champions in wwe


----------



## starsfan24

That little laugh at the end of the Ride Along preview.:done


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Just like to point out that on the wwe auction page, that she had another ten of her autographed shirts up and they are sold out completely. That's 3 times that she's had a set of autographed shirts up that have sold out right away. and at 75 bucks a pop, that's 2,250.00 bucks made. Pretty good for her.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Her episode of Ride Along will be the next new one. But who the hell knows when that will be. New episodes of Ride Along are aired so randomly. Could be next week or it could be in May.


Hopefully before her debut mania match:grin2:.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> For lunch boxes - Bayley, Becky, and Sasha have lunch boxes. Surprisingly Charlotte doesn't have one.


That's probably because Charlotte doesn't move merchandise. For as much as people want to praise her in-ring skill she isn't a draw. 

Charlotte's items on WWE shop- 1 shirt, sticker decals and replica side plates.


Alexa's- 3 shirts, zip up hoodie, cuffs, coffee mug, lunch box and replica side plates 


One is "supposedly" the best women's wrestler in the history of the WWE, that's been on the main roster almost 2 years and the other is "supposedly" someone fans don't care about..


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I got nothing against charlotte but does she have much of a character beyond ric flair's daughter? i know she has his finish his robe his chops and part of his music


----------



## 3ku1

Charlotte panders to the Flair thing. Nothing wrong with that it works for her. Bliss has a great character though. Not original. Lexi did say she studied AJ Lee A lot. But I also think she brings something new to the character. Particularly her expressions haha. The thing with this work rate era. Is why Lexi is a breath of fresh air. She's not so focused on being a great technical wrestler. Theirs a lot of psychology their. I mean the fact that she's incredibly beautiful of course has ALOT to do with her appeal. But she draws. One of the top merch sellers. And I'm sure she well continue to say regardless of what happens post Mania.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> Hopefully before her debut mania match:grin2:.


Yeah, definitely. I'm already annoyed about those Gorilla Podcast dudes withholding the interview they shot with Lexi at MSG, so don't make me wait for Ride Along for 5 or 6 more weeks.




> Not original. Lexi did say she studied AJ Lee A lot. But I also think she brings something new to the character.


I don't see any similarities to AJ Lee at all.




> I mean the fact that she's incredibly beautiful of course has ALOT to do with her appeal. But she draws. One of the top merch sellers. And I'm sure she well continue to say regardless of what happens post Mania.


Her looks are obviously part of the package, but it takes a little bit more than just that. I mean, just look at the RAW division. No offense, but there aren't exactly a bunch of models at the top while a really good looking girl like Alicia Fox is not doing anything.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## I am the Storm

So, yeah. Thanks for the Bliss thread, OP. And all that posted Bliss pics as well.

Ya'll da real heroes of WF.

wens3


----------



## starsfan24

Lexi stands tall. First time in a couple of weeks that happened. This whole storyline is such a cluster.


----------



## 3ku1

Sorry Shallow I know


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Lexi stands tall. First time in a couple of weeks that happened. This whole storyline is such a cluster.


I missed the segment. Did she have a match?


----------



## starsfan24

No it was initially Becky vs Mella, and then Natty interfered. Everyone came to the ring and Lexi stood tall at the end.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh okay cheers. I guess we'll know or have an idea if Bliss retains (I think she well) next weeks sd go home show.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Five feet of Fury ... still standing tall &#55357;&#56447; #sdlive #blissdoff #wwe #blissfit #womenschampion #littlemissbliss


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

Check out WWE's snapchat she cut a tiny promo


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Check out WWE's snapchat she cut a tiny promo


"Five feet of fury and still standing tall. I'm leaving Wrestlemania AND STILL."


----------



## 3ku1

And Still SD woman's champion? :lol. I do beleive she well retain. I mean the thing is so damn over booked as it is. Theirs no real obvious contenders coming through. Seems obvious Mickie and Alexa feud.


----------



## Jersey

Loved the forearm smash to mickie during smackdown.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844386530382626816


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> New merch.


She is the last Women to get the plates! glad they finally are out as last week they released Bayley and Naomi but no Alexa so it's great to see they are out so I can pick them up!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

TraumaCaspian said:


> She is the last Women to get the plates! glad they finally are out as last week they released Bayley and Naomi but no Alexa so it's great to see they are out so I can pick them up!


If the canadian dollar was stronger i would buy a set. Though i'm saving every penny for a house. I did buy a shirt and her snap braclet


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> If the canadian dollar was stronger i would buy a set. Though i'm saving every penny for a house. I did buy a shirt and her snap braclet


Alexa Merch is great, but for sure a house is much better! I haven't picked up one of her shirts yet, I want to though I did buy the plaque though so I am waiting for that to ship.


----------



## starsfan24

Wanted one of her five feet of fury shirts but they're sold out of every size but XL.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i wonder how long it takes to restock


----------



## Mango13




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> i wonder how long it takes to restock


I think it depends on the wrestler like I am pretty sure Cena gets a restock a lot faster than most do


----------



## 3ku1

Who would buy her lunch box. Go to work. Employer cool lunch box. Five feet of fury bitch! :lol. What's next Bliss watch merch. Toothbrush of fury lol. She must be selling a ton of merch. The fact they are expanding..


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Who would buy her lunch box. Go to work. Employer cool lunch box. Five feet of fury bitch! :lol. What's next Bliss watch merch. Toothbrush of fury lol. She must be selling a ton of merch. The fact they are expanding..


Ha well if I ever got any kind of WWE lunch box I would at least get this one


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Who would buy her lunch box.


Parents for their kids?


----------



## starsfan24

Who wants to pool together our money and buy the signed belt? Anyone?


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> Who wants to pool together our money and buy the signed belt? Anyone?


Whats the price at at the moment?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

starsfan24 said:


> Wanted one of her five feet of fury shirts but they're sold out of every size but XL.


That's the beauty of being 6'2 and 215lbs XL is the perfect size and super ironic that it says 5 feet of fury.

Hopefully they restock soon so you can get yourself one.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok Alex Bliss. Let's get it together WWE.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> Ok Alex Bliss. Let's get it together WWE.


Okay so let's just all pitch in and buy it and then share it between houses


----------



## starsfan24

I'll start it off.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss loves Disney based on her recent ig story. Wearing a shirt Haha. I wonder if the SD woman's match we'll be on the pre show at mania. Looks like it's we'll be.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> I'll start it off.


Oh we might need a little more than that


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Bliss loves Disney based on her recent ig story. Wearing a shirt Haha. I wonder if the SD woman's match we'll be on the pre show at mania. Looks like it's we'll be.


That shirt is awesome.


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> Ok Alex Bliss. Let's get it together WWE.



$960 holy shit...


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Didn't her other belt sell for around $2,000?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Loved the forearm smash to mickie during smackdown.


She used i remember a few months ago. On Becky. It's brutal. Should be her finisher haha. The BlissQualizer.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> She used i remember a few months ago. On Becky. It's brutal. Should be her finisher haha. The BlissQualizer.


Bliss knock out.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#sdlive #littlemissbliss #womenschampion #wwe #blissdoff #blissfit #wrestlemania


----------



## 3ku1

I really have a strong feeling title or no title. We're getting a Bliss/Mickie programme at the SDlive ppv Backlash post Mania. Way they are building this storyline seems likely.

ETA: Lexis recent IG story she's watching Friends :lol. She did a weird Lisa Kudrow pirate hat photo shop.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Damn, Murphy. The only reason why I follow this guy is to see Alexa and he's taking pictures of his food when he's hanging out with her. Know your audience, dude. 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah just watched that. He's clearly having dinner with Lexi. All I saw was close up of food. Dude show us your hot woman! :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Murphy be slacking on the snapchat too. Come on man.


----------



## JC00

Re: name for her forearm


"Bliss Good Night'

"Blissful Slumber"


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Forgot i also bought Bliss's toy figure from ringside collectibles. Wish they would make a funko pop of her


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Murphy be slacking on the snapchat too. Come on man.



I feel like that guy is real close to getting future endeavored. Apparently since BAMF split up and Alex went to the main roster he's been on NXT TV 4 times and the 4th appearance was the Melbourne special they aired, which was a glorified house show and that was the last time he was on the air. 

Unless they holding off his single's run until a few more people get called up


----------



## Jersey

Blake and Murphy will be apart of the ones who will get released.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I feel like that guy is real close to getting future endeavored. Apparently since BAMF split up and Alex went to the main roster he's been on NXT TV 4 times and the 4th appearance was the Melbourne special they aired, which was a glorified house show and that was the last time he was on the air.
> 
> Unless they holding off his single's run until a few more people get called up


Yeah from what I've seen he's getting a decent push. The Best Keep Secret seems the be going over. Hmm not the Geek ppl make him out to be maybe .


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Let's hope he doesnt get released cause since he and alexa are engaged, it might make her more likely to leave. I'd love to have her stick around for as long as possible, as long as she is enjoying herself and doesnt get too beat up


----------



## 3ku1

Take with grain of salt. But according to this source. The rumoured names to be added to The SD Woman's championship match.

Summer Rae
Tamina
Eva Marie 

Former Talent:

Kelly Kelly
Victoria
Lita


http://www.sescoops.com/rumored-names-for-smackdown-womens-title-match-at-wrestlemania-33/


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I think that might make it even more likely alexa retains, though fucking eva being there makes me nervous


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I don't think it matters if she retains the title of not as long as she is presented well in the match. Why no Melina? That is someone they should bring back.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's the beauty of being 6'2 and 215lbs XL is the perfect size and super ironic that it says 5 feet of fury.
> 
> Hopefully they restock soon so you can get yourself one.


I am 6'6 and 230 and I have it


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> I am 6'6 and 230 and I have it


even more ironic


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Check out Alexa's twitter, she retweeted a video of a happy girl getting her alexa bliss shirt


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> even more ironic


It is not the worst shirt I have Wrestling wise.


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> Check out Alexa's twitter, she retweeted a video of a happy girl getting her alexa bliss shirt


That was a cool little video.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## 3ku1

Bliss odds for retaining At Mania. 5/4. I don't have a clue about the odds. Apparently makes her the betting fav. Then Becky, then Mickie is next.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> Bliss odds for retaining At Mania. 5/4. I don't have a clue about the odds. Apparently makes her the betting fav. Then Becky, then Mickie is next.


10 days out that means almost nothing.


----------



## 3ku1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> 10 days out that means almost nothing.


I never mentioned it's value. I was simply sharing the odds at this stage.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> I never mentioned it's value. I was simply sharing the odds at this stage.


I know I was just stating that it isn't much to go on at the moment


----------



## Arya Dark

MonkasaurusRex said:


> 10 days out that means almost nothing.



*What does that even mean? This is scripted so the result is already written. *


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

AryaDark said:


> *What does that even mean? This is scripted so the result is already written. *


Betting Odds often have a drastic shift day of the show when the so called "smart" bets come in.

I don't understand why people bet on pro wrestling


----------



## starsfan24

The betting right now is based solely on where people are putting their money. So he's right, not too much to go on at the moment. Come next Saturday or Sunday we'll know where the smart money is at. Although I'm going to avoid it at all costs and just enjoy the show.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Well if Naomi really does come back in time being her home town she is the best shot to win it I think


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Naomi odds we'll prob go up after the last go home SD live show. Is Naomi as champ the best route? Personally rather putting my bias aside. Bliss retains. Not a fan of this hot shotting the title. They book her strong over the next month or bit. She drops the title to whoever at the next ppv. But I fear Naomi we'll win.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I just see them playing off the home crowd and if they can do that with Naomi I think they would love to get a huge pop from her, especially after having had to drop the title.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I just looked at the WWE Axxess event signings and Alexa is only Signing Saturday April 1st at the 1:00 PM time. They are sold out of General Admission tickets that go for $55.00 and the only tickets they have available is for Dean Ambrose VIP which includes general admission for $190.00....if I lived in Florida I would happily pay $190.00, but not for Dean just to meet Alexa!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

starsfan24 said:


> The betting right now is based solely on where people are putting their money. So he's right, not too much to go on at the moment. Come next Saturday or Sunday we'll know where the smart money is at. Although I'm going to avoid it at all costs and just enjoy the show.


I feel avoiding them is usually the best choice.


----------



## starsfan24

Is it really a hometown crowd though? It'll be in Orlando sure, but how many people will actually be from there?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

yeah mania is a crowd that is usually from a vast amount of places. My daughter and I are going this year it's her first time attending WrestleMania. We're from Toronto.


----------



## starsfan24

I went last year, and I'd say about 10-15% were from the Dallas area. Maybe.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I haven't been since Mania 29 but yeah that's the general output I would have figured was there from the NY/NJ area maybe 18% tops


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> Is it really a hometown crowd though? It'll be in Orlando sure, but how many people will actually be from there?


I do really hope that is the case so Naomi doesn't win, however WWE logic will just mark it up as her hometown crowd regardless if most of the people there are from other parts of the world.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I like Naomi so I don't think that she is the worst thing that can happen to the SDL women's title, I don't however want to see her leave WrestleMania with the title. I would prefer the title to change hands during a decent program between a couple of the girls as opposed to a cluster of a match.


----------



## starsfan24

TraumaCaspian said:


> I do really hope that is the case so Naomi doesn't win, however WWE logic will just mark it up as her hometown crowd regardless if most of the people there are from other parts of the world.


That's exactly what I expect to happen.


----------



## 3ku1

It's not Black History month anymore. But yeah wwe logic. I still don't get why it's not a fatal Four way. This Clusterfuck excuse my French is just so over booked. I'm keen to see Bliss and Kelly Kelly in the same thing though .


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I never mentioned it's value. I was simply sharing the odds at this stage.


Can we please not share the odds in this thread anymore, though? Seeing that shit totally ruined the whole Elimination Chamber PPV for me and I believe there are specific threads to discuss all that bullshit. 




> I just see them playing off the home crowd and if they can do that with Naomi I think they would love to get a huge pop from her, especially after having had to drop the title.


I don't even understand why that matters, anyway. You know they're gonna put the SmackDown girls in the first hour of the kickoff show, just like they did at the Royal Rumble. The stadium will still be half empty at that point so who gives a shit about the crowd?


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Can we please not share the odds in this thread anymore, though? Seeing that shit totally ruined the whole Elimination Chamber PPV for me and I believe there are specific threads to discuss all that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even understand why that matters, anyway. You know they're gonna put the SmackDown girls in the first hour of the kickoff show, just like they did at the Royal Rumble. The stadium will still be half empty at that point so who gives a shit about the crowd?


That's very true. The SD match we'll be part of the kick off show. In a 5-6 hour show. I don't think quarter of the Arena we'll give a shit who's home crowd it is. Doubt they'll care. They are their for the main show. I think what matters for the division is weekly on SDL.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I'm keen to see Bliss and Kelly Kelly in the same thing though .


So am I


----------



## JC00

Naomi winning at WM would be against Vince's "job in your hometown" booking. Also not sure how you can put the belt back on someone who has missed 7 of the last 11 months due to injuries. Do they really want to potentially go through that again, where Naomi gets injured and has to drop the title again? I mean maybe they do but just seems like you'd be tempting fate at that point.


----------



## Zappers

I think this thread need to get back on track. *Alexa Bliss Megathread for Pics and Gifs*


I'm just as big a Alexa Bliss fan as the next person, but odds on matches, etc... should be discussed in another thread in the Smackdown section imho.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> I think this thread need to get back on track. *Alexa Bliss Megathread for Pics and Gifs*
> 
> 
> I'm just as big a Alexa Bliss fan as the next person, but odds on matches, etc... should be discussed in another thread in the Smackdown section imho.


This is also the Alexa Bliss discussion thread. If anyone made another Alexa Bliss thread the mods would merge it with this.


Also see the rules;

* If a thread starter constantly and/or indirectly replies to comments and the thread evolves into a discussion; it will be merged with the discussion thread.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/598528-wow-forum-rules-faq.html


If there was an Alexa Bliss discussion thread this thread would have been merged with it.


----------



## starsfan24

Their dog is so cute.



wwe_murphy Bath time for the little one!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

My reaction if they put Smackdown Women's match on the pre-show at WM33!


----------



## starsfan24

Me all at once.


----------



## starsfan24

The Bliss-Mella Ride Along episode is on April 3 after Raw.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> Me all at once.


ha to add on to the reactions of how we would feel!


----------



## 3ku1

N/A


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


>


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


>


Yeah cheers lol. I have issues embedding links for some reason. Watching the vid. Suggestions are Lita. She praised Lexi when she was on NXT. Jist was Lexi is not getting pushed like some. But she was the most impressed with her. Victoria and Kelly Kelly look likely too..


----------



## 3ku1

BLLLLISS


----------



## machomanjohncena

Alexa Bliss is a bad wrestler and to short to be a believable champion! it pisses me off how they buried becky! it was one of the most one-sided feuds ever! if becky doesn't win at WM i am going to be pissed!


----------



## 3ku1

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa Bliss is a bad wrestler and to short to be a believable champion! it pisses me off how they buried becky! it was one of the most one-sided feuds ever! if becky doesn't win at WM i am going to be pissed!


Yeah troll the Becky thread is down the other end. Too short? Like AJ Lee was the tallest person in the world, or Trish Stratus. Becky is the same height as Alexa. But yeah not into this troll click bait in this thread again. I am not the biggest Becky fan. But you don't see me going into her thread and riling up people who are fans of her. IT is wasted energy. FYI they diddn't bury Becky, they are limiting her push. Alexa is young and one of their breakout stars. And shifts alot of merch. Yoiu clearly have no idea what bury actually means.


----------



## machomanjohncena

3ku1 said:


> Yeah troll the Becky thread is down the other end. Too short? Like AJ Lee was the tallest person in the world, or Trish Stratus. Becky is the same height as Alexa. But yeah not into this troll click bait in this thread again. I am not the biggest Becky fan. But you don't see me going into her thread and riling up people who are fans of her. IT is wasted energy. FYI they diddn't bury Becky, they are limiting her push. Alexa is young and one of their breakout stars. And shifts alot of merch


becky is NOT the same height as Alexa. And Becky should have had a longer run with the belt. Alexa humilated and beat up Becky almost every week when she was champion. They made her look like a joke. WWE hates Becky, they even left her off the WM poster


----------



## Jersey

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/619oc0/alexa_youre_hot_as_fuck/


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Lenny Leonard

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa Bliss is a bad wrestler and to short to be a believable champion! it pisses me off how they buried becky! it was one of the most one-sided feuds ever! if becky doesn't win at WM i am going to be pissed!


K you don't like her. this isnt the thread for that, and you dont need to inbox me about how she sucks either


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> K you don't like her. this isnt the thread for that, and you dont need to inbox me about how she sucks either


Did he DM you too? :lol. I got a DM too haha. I mean theirs alot of stuff or people I don't like. But I don't try too I don't know bait people out. I just don't react full stop.


----------



## Mango13

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa Bliss is a bad wrestler and to short to be a believable champion! it pisses me off how they buried becky! it was one of the most one-sided feuds ever! if becky doesn't win at WM i am going to be pissed!


LMFAO are you 12?


----------



## starsfan24

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa Bliss is a bad wrestler and to short to be a believable champion! it pisses me off how they buried becky! it was one of the most one-sided feuds ever! if becky doesn't win at WM i am going to be pissed!


Bruh

EDIT: Haha this dude seriously private messaged me? That's hilarious.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Bruh
> 
> EDIT: Haha this dude seriously private messaged me? That's hilarious.


me too


----------



## starsfan24

Bringing a lot to the table with the entire message being "Becky's better."


----------



## machomanjohncena

starsfan24 said:


> Bringing a lot to the table with the entire message being "Becky's better."


becky is a better wrestler and a more believable champion than alexa because alexa is way to short. WWE buried becky in their feud


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

machomanjohncena said:


> becky is NOT the same height as Alexa. And Becky should have had a longer run with the belt. Alexa humilated and beat up Becky almost every week when she was champion. They made her look like a joke. WWE hates Becky, they even left her off the WM poster


Those are the breaks sometimes man.


----------



## 3ku1

machomanjohncena said:


> becky is a better wrestler and a more believable champion than alexa because alexa is way to short. WWE buried becky in their feud


They diddnt bury Becky in their feud. Becky was champ for months before Alexa got the belt. If we're talking booking. Bliss ATM is being booked the same way Becky did. Alexa has lost 14 times as champ. Becky the same. So how exactly is Becky buried, or was buried? They are limiting her push. Height has nothing to do with who should be champion. I know you prob think it's all about the workrate! But it's not. And besides this is not the appropriate thread to share your individual opinions. This is a mark thread. Don't come in here and start trashing Lexi. And baiting ppl.


----------



## starsfan24

You're not going to change any of our opinions so just stop.


----------



## starsfan24

Anyway, Nia on Lexi's last instagram post. I hope they end up on the same brand soon.

Also, I hope she doesn't read some of her Instagram comments, because they're pretty bad.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Also, I hope she doesn't read some of her Instagram comments, because they're pretty bad.


That's the same for everyone. The dumbest and worst people on this planet hang out in Instagram & Twitter comments sections. If you're a celebrity, you'll get maybe 15-20% positive messages from actual fans, but the other 80-85% are nothing but absolute morons spewing hateful shit because they've got nothing else going on in their life.


----------



## 3ku1

I wouldent call myself a mark. Sure I mark for Bliss but only in this thread. Checking her IG. Usual your so hot :lol. And 20% positive. When she posts. Thats the thing with trolls calling her green. Or too short. Or can't wrestle. They are attempting to diminish her place with the company. Let's ignore the fact she actually has a character. Her mic work is on par with any woman in the company. She has great in ring psychology. But I see She shouldent be champ because she's too short. Marks huh. I only be one when one has no reasonability or arbitrary to ones argument..


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ No reason to respond to that shit. Don't waste your time, man.


----------



## machomanjohncena

3ku1 said:


> I wouldent call myself a mark. Sure I mark for Bliss but only in this thread. Checking her IG. Usual your so hot :lol. And 20% positive. When she posts. Thats the thing with trolls calling her green. Or too short. Or can't wrestle. They are attempting to diminish her place with the company. Let's ignore the fact she actually has a character. Her mic work is on par with any woman in the company. She has great in ring psychology. But I see She shouldent be champ because she's too short. Marks huh. I only be one when one has no reasonability or arbitrary to ones argument..


short people shouldn't be champions


----------



## Acezwicker

KC Armstrong said:


> ^ No reason to respond to that shit. Don't waste your time, man.


 He's a notorious troll anyway.


----------



## NasJayz

Acezwicker said:


> He's a notorious troll anyway.


Yeah and trolls gonna toll.


----------



## MShea

machomanjohncena said:


> becky is a better wrestler and a more believable champion than alexa because alexa is way to short. WWE buried becky in their feud


*too

And please capitalise.


----------



## JC00

lol at Alexa being too short to be a champion of a division which its tallest active wrestler is 5' 6"

Yet i'm sure you think Asuka at 5' 2" having a 140 match unbeaten streak is totally believable. 

fuck outta here with that troll shit.


----------



## JC00

Just hilarious how the Becky fans continue to come into this thread while we don't bother with Becky's thread. At least 4-5 Becky marks on WF dedicated to continually trolling about Alexa. Idiots whining over a script, complaining about how Becky's been buried. Piss off. Her booking has been no different than anyone not named Charlotte or Nia Jax. You know what fans have a gripe about their favorite being buried? Emma fans.


----------



## starsfan24

Becky on PPV since the split 2-2 (1-1 in Title Matches)
Alexa on PPV since the split 2-4 (1-1 in Title Matches)

Becky lost the title to Alexa.
Alexa lost 3 straight to Naomi.

It's not like Becky has been the only one booked bad at times. I get being upset, because we all were too, but come on. That's been the entire division for the most part.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Wow to the guy/kid that came in our Alexa thread and tried to even think he was right on Becky being buried by Alexa


----------



## machomanjohncena

TraumaCaspian said:


> Wow to the guy/kid that came in our Alexa thread and tried to even think he was right on Becky being buried by Alexa


the becky/alexa feud did NOTHING to benefit becky. becky came out of it looking weak because her entire run as champion she got beat up and humiliated by alexa.

becky should have gotten a better title run. wwe treated her like a glorified jobber to put over alexa. she'll probably feud with carmella next and they'll have her job to her too.


----------



## KC Armstrong

machomanjohncena said:


> the becky/alexa feud did NOTHING to benefit becky. becky came out of it looking weak because her entire run as champion she got beat up and humiliated by alexa.
> 
> becky should have gotten a better title run. wwe treated her like a glorified jobber to put over alexa. she'll probably feud with carmella next and they'll have her job to her too.



... aaaand you're still in the wrong thread, buddy. If you would like to discuss Becky's booking, do it in the Becky thread.

Here you go

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1808730-lass-kicker-becky-lynch-megathread-837.html





> lol at Alexa being too short to be a champion of a division which its tallest active wrestler is 5' 6"
> 
> Yet i'm sure you think Asuka at 5' 2" having a 140 match unbeaten streak is totally believable.



What's even funnier about that is that some of the same fans saying shit like this were clamoring for Daniel Bryan to beat a former UFC Heavyweight Champion at WrestleMania a couple of years ago...

:duck


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

machomanjohncena said:


> the becky/alexa feud did NOTHING to benefit becky. becky came out of it looking weak because her entire run as champion she got beat up and humiliated by alexa.
> 
> becky should have gotten a better title run. wwe treated her like a glorified jobber to put over alexa. she'll probably feud with carmella next and they'll have her job to her too.


They treated her like a glorified jobber long before her feud with Alexa. It's almost like it is a scripted show and not everything is supposed to make everyone look good. Becky has always seemingly been on the back burner whether it be NXT or main roster. Perhaps people should just get used to it.


----------



## machomanjohncena

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They treated her like a glorified jobber long before her feud with Alexa. It's almost like it is a scripted show and not everything is supposed to make everyone look good. Becky has always seemingly been on the back burner whether it be NXT or main roster. Perhaps people should just get used to it.


Me and many other Becky fans were hoping that her being the first woman drafted to smackdown and their first women's champion would mean WWE would start booking her stronger. They didn't. Becky should have gotten a longer and stronger run as champion. It was to soon to put the belt on Alexa. Becky has all the tools to be the top face for the Smackdown women's division but WWE won't let her


----------



## starsfan24

machomanjohncena said:


> the becky/alexa feud did NOTHING to benefit becky. becky came out of it looking weak because her entire run as champion she got beat up and humiliated by alexa.
> 
> becky should have gotten a better title run. wwe treated her like a glorified jobber to put over alexa. she'll probably feud with carmella next and they'll have her job to her too.


Ok. Alexa got beat clean three straight times and lost her championship to Naomi who was returning from injury in three consecutive weeks. See I can do it too.


----------



## 3ku1

Guys his argument is non farcical. He tries to argue they buried Becky. OR jobbed her out like a glorified jobber. Or Alexa is too short to be champion. When Alexas booking is exactly the same. I already established Becky lost 14 times as champ. So has Alexa. Alexa is booked strong againgst Becky. But you could argue Naomi is her kryptonite, just Like Alexa is Beckys Kryptonite. See the equivalent their?

Alexa as champion has lost three straight matches clean on free tv. I don't remember Becky loosing clean that frequently. It took her four months to drop the title to Alexa. And as for the height. Well as already established Asuka is shorter then Bliss. And has 140 match winning streak. And one of the best woman's wrestlers in North America. So that reputes that too. They are limiting Becky's push but no way are they jobbing her out. I do wonder if fans these days no what bury actually means. In the Womans division. You can't be buried, as their is no level below the top woman. 

In any regard you know you got a troll. When they start spamming and saying the same thing over and over. Just don't feed the trolls. Just ignore that user.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

machomanjohncena said:


> Me and many other Becky fans were hoping that her being the first woman drafted to smackdown and their first women's champion would mean WWE would start booking her stronger. They didn't. Becky should have gotten a longer and stronger run as champion. It was to soon to put the belt on Alexa. Becky has all the tools to be the top face for the Smackdown women's division but WWE won't let her


That's why people need to get used to it. Even with all the odds in her favour after the draft, being the first woman picked, a beacon of in ring ability in a green division and first champion, yet they never pulled the trigger on making her the top person or even the most important. It shows that either the WWE don't have any desire for her to be that woman, they needed her to help others so the division could gain traction, or they feel that others may have a brighter more productive or profitable future. I'm not saying that she does or doesn't deserve this treatment or that she does or does not deserve better. It seems as though the WWE like her where she is.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i kinda dislike she doesn't wear her hand gauntlet anymore, instead she wears those gloves. New wweshop item prob


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Anyone think they will make the poor smackdown women go on after reigns/taker? Especially if reigns ends up winning. Those poor girls


----------



## Jersey

@Lenny Leonard
No Taker vs Reigns is closing mania. Raw divas will probably be after shane vs Styles then hopefully SD divas one up raw divas.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> @Lenny Leonard
> No Taker vs Reigns is closing mania. Raw divas will probably be after shane vs Styles then hopefully SD divas one up raw divas.


They better make it close, cause that ring is being littered with garbage if reigns wins


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> They better make it close, cause that ring is being littered with garbage if reigns wins


Bliss winning will keep the audience at bliss:wink2:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Poor Bliss, saw on her instagram her cat of 21 years passed away


----------



## starsfan24

TraumaCaspian said:


> My reaction if they put Smackdown Women's match on the pre-show at WM33!


Apparently Charlotte said on a podcast that both women's title matches will make the main card. Hope she's right.

Also RIP Matt. Poor kitty.





> alexa_bliss_wwe_Yesterday morning before going on the road I said goodbye to my best friend in the whole wide world , my cat Matt knowing it was the last time I'd see him . Sadly, Today Matt passed away & I can't even put in to words what a joy he was to have in my life .
> I picked Matt out when I was 4 years old. This tiny sickly kitten that the pet store refused to sell us , but My Mom was persistent because I knew he was the one I wanted  Matt has been with me almost my entire life. We would play fetch, he would jump into the bubble bath, knock cups of water off of the counter, keep the other cats & dogs in line, and if you were talking too much... he would quiet you with his paw on your mouth haha.
> Every day after school I'd be in my
> Room, with Matt sitting on my pillow talking about every up & down in my life, through the heartaches of breakups , girl drama, school bullies. He would just listen there on my pillow, Where he slept every night . Even when I went to college my mom would send pics of Matt still sleeping on my pillow .
> Matt was more than a Cat. He was a main fixture in my life and My little best friend . Thank you for an amazing 21 years .. love you bunches and I will miss you every day "Mattsy moo moo "


----------



## 3ku1

RIP Matt.

Sorry guys Charlotte Doesent know jack. The SD woman's match well def be on the kick off show.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Sucks that her cat passed away. It's a shitty feeling when a long time pet passes. They are a part of your family and usually have and understated and large impact on your life.


----------



## KC Armstrong

That was really sweet and hey, it always hurts to lose a pet, but 21 years is a really good run. I actually didn't know she had a cat. All you ever see running around Lexi's house are the 2 puppies. I guess it was probably living with her parents.

Some more sweet stuff:






























> Sorry guys Charlotte Doesent know jack. The SD woman's match well def be on the kick off show.


Unfortunately I agree. If I had to put money on it, I would definitely bet on the SD match being on the kickoff show. Hopefully they will at least get a spot in the 2nd hour. That means more people in the building and more exposure because the 2nd hour of the kickoff show will air live on USA Network.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss's 5 feet of fury shirt is back in stock in all sizes for those interested


----------



## 3ku1

I do too hope SD womans programme in the second hour. But seeing it was on the kick off show at the Rumble. It is likely. I well say the Raw Womans match well get more precedence, imo it has been booked better. SD should of gone the same direction. Alexa, Becky, Mickie, and Naomi. I guess though SD has an edge, due to bringing back former wwe talent.


----------



## starsfan24

Just had a tornado due south of where I'm at but it's all good. Saw the pics of the girl giving her the presents but didn't see the story. That's awesome.

If I had to put money on it I'd say it's on the pre-show, but I'm hoping otherwise. Excited to see the attire she goes with. Hope it's something new and special.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I do too hope SD womans programme in the second hour. But seeing it was on the kick off show at the Rumble. It is likely. I well say the Raw Womans match well get more precedence, imo it has been booked better. SD should of gone the same direction. Alexa, Becky, Mickie, and Naomi. I guess though SD has an edge, due to bringing back former wwe talent.



The story on Raw has been pretty shitty as well if you ask me, especially the way they have booked Bayley in this whole thing. On both shows they just tried to get everyone involved for WrestleMania and there hasn't been a compelling feud attached to either match. The only real difference is that 3 of the 4 Horsewomen are in the Raw Title match, so people will call it match of the year regardless of what actually happens...











Tonight in Raleigh, NC


----------



## starsfan24

Becky creeping in the background. Lmao










Bliss on WWE's snap in the 6 women tag.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Question:

Would you rather have SD Women's Match be on the main Wresltemania PPV but Alexa Loses? 

Or 

Would you rather have SD Women's Match be on the Wrestlemania Pre-Show but Alexa Wins? 


...............for the sake of this question those are the only two options as obviously we all want her on WM card and to win the match


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa wins is the best outcome either way .


----------



## Lenny Leonard

alexa winning is the only way to go


----------



## starsfan24

I would rather retain the title than be on the main card.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

yay 3000 posts


----------



## Zappers

What kinda outfit does everyone think she's gonna wear at Wrestlemania? Hairstyle?

I'm hoping she goes with the Pigtails again. It's been a while since she's had that look. Besides it's her logo.


So how about she goes bad ass look, .... Little Miss Bliss shirt (tied off) Black gloves, Pigtails with black color at the tips, black lip makeup. :cool2


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Zappers said:


> What kinda outfit does everyone think she's gonna wear at Wrestlemania? Hairstyle?
> 
> I'm hoping she goes with the Pigtails again. It's been a while since she's had that look. Besides it's her logo.
> 
> 
> So how about she goes bad ass look, .... Little Miss Bliss shirt (tied off) Black gloves, Pigtails with black color at the tips, black lip makeup. :cool2


Yeah Pigtails, Black Gloves, make up etc. Most likely. Putting my bias aside. The best outcome for the division at this stage is a Bliss win. It's so over booked. I don't think it benefits anyone else winning the title on prob the kick off show. When no one we'll remember.

ETA: Apparently WWE are not renewing Eva Marie's contract. I'm not sure what that means for her susposed involvement at mania.


----------



## NasJayz

I love Alexa in Pigtails what ever she wears at mania it's going to be awesome.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Bruh
> 
> EDIT: Haha this dude seriously private messaged me? That's hilarious.





Lenny Leonard said:


> K you don't like her. this isnt the thread for that, and you dont need to inbox me about how she sucks either


Same here 


machomanjohncena said:


> becky is a better wrestler and a more believable champion than alexa because alexa is way to short. WWE buried becky in their feud


Well that is your bias showing through.


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> short people shouldn't be champions


Well funny coming from a Cena mark a guy who is only 6'0


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> the becky/alexa feud did NOTHING to benefit becky. becky came out of it looking weak because her entire run as champion she got beat up and humiliated by alexa.
> 
> becky should have gotten a better title run. wwe treated her like a glorified jobber to put over alexa. she'll probably feud with carmella next and they'll have her job to her too.


Welcome to the women's division pal


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Zappers said:


> What kinda outfit does everyone think she's gonna wear at Wrestlemania? Hairstyle?
> 
> I'm hoping she goes with the Pigtails again. It's been a while since she's had that look. Besides it's her logo.
> 
> 
> So how about she goes bad ass look, .... Little Miss Bliss shirt (tied off) Black gloves, Pigtails with black color at the tips, black lip makeup. :cool2


I don't mind the big tails as I think that would be good, but I loved how she looked at Elimination Chamber so I could see that style again for sure!! I really dig her hair down though.

What color do we think her attire will be? you think the orange and blue to go with the WM logo colors?


----------



## starsfan24

Depends on if she goes with a character or not.


----------



## 3ku1

So do we think their we'll be some kinda tag match on SD tomorro. Apparently that was happening at live events. I guess Mickie is not with Bliss now. So maybe they just give Alexa a chance to cut a promo.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846442177106497537


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> So do we think their we'll be some kinda tag match on SD tomorro. Apparently that was happening at live events. I guess Mickie is not with Bliss now. So maybe they just give Alexa a chance to cut a promo.



Oh God, please not a 6-woman tag or something like that. I hope SmackDown can come up with more creative shit than that. 

If they let Bayley talk tonight (which is never a good idea) you better hand Alexa a freakin mic on SmackDown. Do a fun little segment to hype the match, maybe tease some surprises, but let's not have a bunch of meaningless matches going into Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I think SD woman division has an opportunity to contrast the imo awful raw woman's segment tonight. Have no match. A fun segment I agree. Tease the returns. If the worst female mic talker can talk. Then give imo the best female mic worker on the MR the damn mic. Have her open the show. Why not.


----------



## starsfan24

> Bliss on how many opponents she expects to face on Sunday night at Wrestlemania:
> 
> To be honest, I have no idea. I keep trying to find out and Daniel Bryan, who made the match, won’t even tell me. So I think that’s extremely rude. That’s just me. I told him put whoever you want in this match. I don’t care. I’m a fighting champion and I’ll show you what I’ve been saying is that I deserve to be SmackDown women’s champion and I plan on leaving WrestleMania still SmackDown women’s champion. So he can throw whoever he wants at me, however many women. I don’t care because I’m a fighting champion and that’s what I do.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/819...growing-as-a-singles-star#ee74aj1gT6bbFXLt.99


"Rude" :mark:

Also nice video of Matt. RIP


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


----------



## 3ku1

Is that from NXT days? Looks like a nxt ring and crowd.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Oh God, please not a 6-woman tag or something like that. I hope SmackDown can come up with more creative shit than that.
> 
> If they let Bayley talk tonight (which is never a good idea) you better hand Alexa a freakin mic on SmackDown. Do a fun little segment to hype the match, maybe tease some surprises, but let's not have a bunch of meaningless matches going into Sunday.


Looks like they are doing the same exact thing as last week going by the Smackdown Preview. Becky Lynch vs Carmella. Only this time I think someone else will be the last one standing and not Alexa.

I mean they literally said as much in the SD Preview write up

*
This week, The Irish Lass Kicker will once again take on The Princess of Staten Island. But will the result be any different? Find out on Tuesday if bedlam once again takes hold in this high-stakes prelude to WrestleMania.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

they are in mickies hometown tonight so i expect something between her and alexa


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Confirmed pre-show. Will be in the first hour too.


----------



## starsfan24

As expected.


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> Confirmed pre-show


I expected it but it's still a bummer  they talk all this bullshit about women's revolution and then stick their match on the pre show just smh


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


> I expected it but it's still a bummer  they talk all this bullshit about women's revolution and then stick their match on the pre show just smh


"Women's revolution" at this point was just code for "we are pushing Charlotte and Sasha as if they are the best women wrestlers ever in the WWE"


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> Confirmed pre-show. Will be in the first hour too.


Of course gotta make more time for Pitbull and Flo rida.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Confirmed pre-show. Will be in the first hour too.


So even the Andre Battle Royal is more important... I just can't...


But fuck, am I excited to see Flo Rida. You know it's gonna be an awesome show when that megastar shows up.


----------



## JC00

I did just see one of the funniest most delusional things i've read in months.

Someone claiming that this must mean Naomi isn't ready because if she was this match would have happened after it got dark so she could do her entrance.

Now that's just hilariously delusional. Like Vince McMahon is gonna let some woman's entrance on a division he doesn't care about dictate the main card order.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> I did just see one of the funniest most delusional things i've read in months.
> 
> Someone claiming that this must mean Naomi isn't ready because if she was this match would have happened after it got dark so she could do her entrance.
> 
> Now that's just hilariously delusional. Like Vince McMahon is gonna let some woman's entrance on a division he doesn't care about dictate the main card order.



That really is funny. With their spot on the Royal Rumble card and now at WrestleMania, you know exactly what Vince thinks of this entire division. The only one Vince cares about is Nikki and she would obviously rather use her man to get a big spot on the card than be a part of this division.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> That really is funny. With their spot on the Royal Rumble card and now at WrestleMania, you know exactly what Vince thinks of this entire division. The only one Vince cares about is Nikki and she would obviously rather use her man to get a big spot on the card than be a part of this division.


I posted this in the match thread but just look at the co-brand show


Summerslam- Six woman match, most likely on the main card because it was Nikki's big return
Survivor Series- Came down to Alexa and Becky vs Charlotte and Bayley and Charlotte and Bayley were the survivors
Royal Rumble- Pre-show six woman match
WM- Pre-show clusterfuck match


There are Becky fans that think WWE looks at her as the face of the women and sorry but that just isn't the case. If Becky was looked at as some pillar of the women's division she would be on the main card. Becky went to SD because they needed a female babyface that was over on the brand. Really no difference than Dean Ambrose being the defacto face of the brand because Cena left for a few months and now with Cena back Ambrose isn't and with Nikki getting turned face Becky really wasn't. Now i'm sure someone will tell me that Nikki was in feuds with Carmella and Natayla. Which was because they wanted to establish Alexa as the top heel and they weren't gonna use Nikki to do it, they used Becky. Just like Dean is being used to likely put over Corbin.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Wow, what a bunch of crap moving her match the Preshow! I am sure it wasn't hard for WWE decide on which Women's match to put on the Preshow....


----------



## Brock

Just let us deal with it and don't bring further attention to it by quoting it too


----------



## KC Armstrong

That was quick. Thanks, Brock.


----------



## 3ku1

Cheers Brock lol.

On the kick off show. No surprises their. I think the SD woman's programme gets less screen time then the CW or the Raw woman. That said though Doesent mean because it's on the kick off show. It means it won't delever. The Raw woman were so bad. I hope we don't see a predictable 6 woman tag. Have Bliss cut a promo.


----------



## 3ku1

Well that was interesting lol. Booking wise. The match wasen't that great sure. But I Think they did a better job building it then Raw did. I mean they still have the former wwe talent returning thing up their sleeves. Where as Raw, started with a tedious dragged out promo. Least SD woman just got down to it. Naomi returning like that makes feel uneasy :lol. But I am too sophisticated for WWE. Seeing Naomi got the upper hand, in that way. May suggest she won't win at Mania. I actually think Becky is a big possibility, seeing she ate the pin. But this whole thing feels like Bliss overcomes all these odds. I Think she well.


----------



## starsfan24

#GiveSDWomenAChance was trending for a bit. Not sure if it still is.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Not exactly earth shattering news. I bet the Becky nerds are having heart attacks. I hope it is a fun little match. I will definitely be getting to the stadium early as to not miss this match.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah looks like it is setting up a Becky win, who knows though. It is so overbooked. The likely winners to me seem. Mickie, Becky. Naomi, and Bliss. Should be fun with Kelly Kelly returning, and Lita, and Victoria. And others possibly.


----------



## JC00

I get the title is a prop and expect Alexa won't retain but meh if Naomi walks out with the title. Someone getting hot shotted the title twice coming off of injuries is lame booking.


----------



## starsfan24

Oh God the odds since earlier today. I'm fully expecting either a Becky win or a Naomi win.


----------



## 3ku1

See people saying how Alexa is awful, and needs to be dropped form the MR. The Becky marks are hilarious. I mean they well not give her credit for anything. LEt's forgot she prob has the best in ring psychology out of all the girls. They way she kicked Mickie in the head, when ref wasen't looking for an example. And let's not forget everyone was praising her and Becky with their feud four months ago. But oh I see all of sudden she is the reason everything sucks.


----------



## starsfan24

Don't even bother going over in there. No point.


----------



## JC00

lol idiot saying she is between Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie in ring ability. 

So asked him/her to get back to me when both could do this


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I well I tuned out after that. Bliss is no Asuka in the ring, or Charlotte. But she is a decent worker, and improoving all the time. The crap she gets for her ring work is unjustified imo. Naomi is far worser. Wheres her threads? In Ring psychology obviousley counts for nothing these days.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> See people saying how Alexa is awful, and needs to be dropped form the MR. The Becky marks are hilarious. I mean they well not give her credit for anything. LEt's forgot she prob has the best in ring psychology out of all the girls. They way she kicked Mickie in the head, when ref wasen't looking for an example. And let's not forget everyone was praising her and Becky with their feud four months ago. But oh I see all of sudden she is the reason everything sucks.


They'll continue the Alexa bashing months down the road when Becky is feuding with Carmella or Natalya. Blaming Becky's booking on WWE trying to establish Alexa. Thing is Becky's booking hasn't changed one bit from when she was in NXT, she's always been booked like this. Only thing that changed was the brand split and they gave her the title off the bat. 

Also lol at someone with a Brie Bella centric username trying to rag on Alexa....


----------



## Jersey

Hope to Bliss attempt a ssp


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> They'll continue the Alexa bashing months down the road when Becky is feuding with Carmella or Natalya. Blaming Becky's booking on WWE trying to establish Alexa. Thing is Becky's booking hasn't changed one bit from when she was in NXT, she's always been booked like this. Only thing that changed was the brand split and they gave her the title off the bat.
> 
> Also lol at someone with a Brie Bella centric username trying to rag on Alexa....


I Think it is just fan bias. Becky and Alexas booking is equal as champions. Work Rate era fans too. Blis is no where near as bad in the ring as Naomi, EVa Marie, brie Bella, Kelly Kelly e.t.c. No where near.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JC00 said:


> They'll continue the Alexa bashing months down the road when Becky is feuding with Carmella or Natalya. Blaming Becky's booking on WWE trying to establish Alexa. Thing is Becky's booking hasn't changed one bit from when she was in NXT, she's always been booked like this. Only thing that changed was the brand split and they gave her the title off the bat.
> 
> Also lol at someone with a Brie Bella centric username trying to rag on Alexa....


I try making this same point about her to people in the Becky thread not as a way to goad them into an argument just as a reference to something that is beyond anyone's control. They just always have some nonsensical rebuttal about things like she "called" the WrestleMania match last year which in terms of WWE means she remembered the checklist the agent laid out for the match. 

It is truly amazing the lengths they will go to in order to demean every other woman on the roster and to put Becky on a pedestal.


----------



## JafarMustDie

3ku1 said:


> Yeah I well I tuned out after that. Bliss is no Asuka in the ring, or Charlotte. But she is a decent worker, and improoving all the time. The crap she gets for her ring work is unjustified imo. Naomi is far worser. Wheres her threads? In Ring psychology obviousley counts for nothing these days.


Naomi is irrelevant. Nobody cares about that garbage. 

Alexa is already a 2x champion & she's only getting better. Her mic skills are amazing. She's a great heel. She's a threat to their favorite women superstars & they can't do nothing about it. 

"If you don't have haters then you ain't poppin"


----------



## JC00

Well looks like no surprise additions to the match, they called it a Six-Pack Challenge during the card run-down.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JafarMustDie said:


> Naomi is irrelevant. Nobody cares about that garbage.
> 
> Alexa is already a 2x champion & she's only getting better. Her mic skills are amazing. She's a great heel. She's a threat to their favorite women superstars & they can't do nothing about it.
> 
> "If you don't have haters then you ain't poppin"


I care about Naomi. I think she has some untapped skill set that can serve her well.

That said i agree with what you said because it is certainly true that as things stand Naomi is irrelevant and Bliss is becoming the defacto top dog on SD.

Haters Gonna Hate.


----------



## JafarMustDie

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I care about Naomi. I think she has some untapped skill set that can serve her well.
> 
> That said i agree with what you said because it is certainly true that as things stand Naomi is irrelevant and Bliss is becoming the defacto top dog on SD.
> 
> Haters Gonna Hate.


It's cool if you care about her. I have nothing against that, but you get my point. Alexa is on the top right now, even if she loses the title at Mania she will remain the top woman superstar on the SD roster.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JafarMustDie said:


> It's cool if you care about her. I have nothing against that, but you get my point. Alexa is on the top right now, even if she loses the title at Mania she will remain the top woman superstar on the SD roster.


100% man.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

k i only caught a glimpse of the thread saying bliss needs to go back to nxt or something stupid like that, (part of the reason i keep my window to the right side of my computer so i dont see the other threads cause outside of this thread, this forum has the lowest of wrestling lowlifes on it) but i just watched the match online and what the fuck are they up in arms about? What was so wrong with that match that bliss needs to be demoted? Nothing. I try to be fair but honestly they aren't so why should I? It is nothing but pure fan bias, plain and simple. they can't handle the fact someone they like isnt champ and take it out on whoever is.


----------



## starsfan24

Have not watched Smackdown yet, so I haven't seen the match yet. Did see that Naomi returned though. Why now and not on Sunday? Seems odd. Anyway, that thread is a gong show over there. My favorite is no one would take her modeling because she's too short and all she has now is WWE. I was like mmmmkay then.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is one of their top merch sellers. Has the best imo female character on the MR atm. Great promo and mic talker. I don't think WWE officials are that concerned what the minorities have to say tbh. Anyone can create a thread and shit on someone. I mean me I am not the biggest Becky fan. I Don't dislike her, I just think some tend to overrate her. But you don't see me creating threads about her. OR going into her Subset thread, and stirring the pot. IT is pointless energy. Is Bliss the Female Roman Reigns? :lol. Probably. IS she going to be the top woman dog on SD for a long time. Yip, you can do two things accept it and like it .


----------



## JC00

The thread doesn't even make sense. Alexa took a couple of bumps and did a couple of headlocks and kicks in a segment that there was barely any wrestling because there was 3 different run ins and where Carmella pinned Becky... How about they make a thread complaining about Naomi possibly giving Natalya a concussion on that hurricanrana on the ramp.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

so was there a troll in here earlier? Who was it


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846883275188686849


----------



## JC00

Jesus christ the hate has gotten to people making up fake stories like this


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846915623649202177


----------



## Lenny Leonard

fuck i was scared for a second there. fucking people man


----------



## 3ku1

Holy shit? So Bliss diddn't have a car accident? :lol. These people are pathetic. IT is one thing having a difference of opinion. But wanting someone to die or get hurt in anyway, is way over the line.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846915623649202177


That, and Bliss forearm. Also the kick she gave to Mickie was so brutal. Shit.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Good lord I got scared for a second.


----------



## 3ku1

Rude! :lol. She should be Naomi had to drop the belt because she was injured. OF course Naomi was always going to be added no matter what. But in kayfabe Bliss has a right to be pissed.


----------



## starsfan24

Was that on Talking Smack? I always pop when she pulls out the "rude."


----------



## NasJayz

I think that Alexa Bliss needs to be sent down to NXT thread gave me cancer.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

NasJayz said:


> I think that Alexa Bliss needs to be sent down to NXT thread gave me cancer.


It's certainly toxic and the argument is baseless. She's been the best part of the division for months.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

if she wins sunday, we get to hold that over their heads forever. bliss won at mania ha


----------



## starsfan24

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's certainly toxic and the argument is baseless. She's been the best part of the division for months.


Says we're being defensive, that the women's division and the wrestling is irrelevant, yet posted a thread about women's wrestling on a wrestling forum. Sure....


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

starsfan24 said:


> Says we're being defensive, that the women's division and the wrestling is irrelevant, yet posted a thread about women's wrestling on a wrestling forum. Sure....


Just weird stuff in there. I have been having fun stirring the pot though in that thread.


----------



## 3ku1

Won't post odds as some don't want to see it. But looking Becky and Naomi are favorites. OF course still have Kelly Kelly, Victoria, and Lita apparently well be part of the match. On the kick off show. So who knows at this stage. IT is still set up as Alexa v the World. So it suggests to me Alexa has to overcome all these odds. Seeing it is overbooked. I Won't be surprised if Bliss overcomes the odds and wins. I mean anyone can win with so many participants. 2 x Champion, Mania champion 7 or so months into your MR Debut. Not bad.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I think those odds are going off TV this week. Maybe we'll see the seismic shift Saturday night/Sunday morning. I still don't understand why people bet on wrestling.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Jesus christ the hate has gotten to people making up fake stories like this



Thanks for almost giving me a heart attack, bro. What kind of low life scumbag would make up shit like this? Unreal.




> How about they make a thread complaining about Naomi possibly giving Natalya a concussion on that hurricanrana on the ramp.


I really don't want to hate on Naomi, but fuck, she is just reckless and dangerous. She spiked Nattie's head into that ramp so hard. They're very lucky if she didn't get hurt. 

... oh, and one more thing... STOP TALKING ABOUT FUCKING ODDS IN HERE!!!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Better than the whole mania card (her match excluded)


----------



## Lenny Leonard

oh and my last comment in regards to that thread, Bliss managed to get over with the crowd, has a lot of fans, currently 2 time champ and walking into mania as champ all in her first year on the roster, and she never had to do stupid shit or ridiculously dangerous moves that would put her at risk of injury. I'd rather that then see her health get put at risk I mean it's not like sasha has been injured 3 times since being up on the main roster, or wait


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Thanks for almost giving me a heart attack, bro. What kind of low life scumbag would make up shit like this? Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to hate on Naomi, but fuck, she is just reckless and dangerous. She spiked Nattie's head into that ramp so hard. They're very lucky if she didn't get hurt.
> 
> ... oh, and one more thing... STOP TALKING ABOUT FUCKING ODDS IN HERE!!!


Welll yeah that stupid threat that's over 100 replies now. Going on about Alexas ring work. But tbh she maybe sloppy at times, and botch a few times. Like she's the only one. But she is a very safe worker. Naomi is just reckless. She is going to break someones neck one day. And she's been wrestling alot longer then Lexi.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think those odds are going off TV this week. Maybe we'll see the seismic shift Saturday night/Sunday morning. I still don't understand why people bet on wrestling.


Odds are untrustworthy now anyways. Nia and Braun were both favorites at Fastlane and they lost.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Spoiler: Naomi is gonna win cuz it's in her hometown.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JafarMustDie said:


> Spoiler: Naomi is gonna win cuz it's in her hometown.


i dunno, that goes against vince's fetish of the hometown wrestler losing


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think think WWE or Vince well care about it being Naomis home town. Considering it well be be on the kick off show. And quarter of the arena well be full.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Lenny Leonard said:


> i dunno, that goes against vince's fetish of the hometown wrestler losing


Well, I'd be happy if she doesn't win :draper2


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JafarMustDie said:


> Well, I'd be happy if she doesn't win :draper2


yeah alexa winning would be best for blissness :laugh:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

yes wrestling is so damn important, that's why the best wrestler in the world is in a match with shane mcmahon, thats why roman is relentlessly pushed, that's why the main event of fucking *WRESTLEMANIA* will be less than 5 mins. lol


----------



## machomanjohncena

i can't wait for her to lose on sunday


----------



## JafarMustDie

machomanjohncena said:


> i can't wait for her to lose on sunday


Same so she can win it again & become the first 3x SD women champion ever 



Lenny Leonard said:


> yeah alexa winning would be best for blissness :laugh:


How's your post count stuck at 4 my man? :surprise:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JafarMustDie said:


> Same so she can win it again & become the first 3x SD women champion ever
> 
> 
> 
> How's your post count stuck at 4 my man? :surprise:


no clue why that is.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I went through WWE.com looking to see possible match cards for the future from venue website's all the way through Backlash and Alexa is one of the only WWE Smackdown Women listed on WWE.com, however around the start of May she is no longer listed on WWE.com on any events and instead Becky and Nattie, even though Alexa is advertised on venues websites for those dates. 

Obviously card is subject to change like all WWE events 

Here are some interesting cards to consider: 
[hide]*
April 11th she is still listed as Women's Champion, however both Bray and Dean are also listed as champions.*










*April 15th: She isn't listed as the champion, Becky is listed before her name to possibly mean she is the champion? *










*April 18th: Naomi is listed as the WWE Women's Champion....however America Alpha are also listed as champions and the bottom of the image shows Feb 14th so I am under the impression this is an old press release 
*









*April 22nd: Alexa isn't mentioned on the current line-up*









*
April 25th: Another case with Naomi listed as Champion, however American Alpha, Dean Ambrose and possibly Bray Wyatt are still listed as champions so could be another older release. *










*May 5th: This card is being advertised for a number of up coming events in the UK and generally you always list the champion first and if that is the case Becky could be listed as champion....*








[/hide]


----------



## Lenny Leonard

always remember card subject to change. those arena's are booked months in advance and will state whoever the champ is at the current time


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> always remember card subject to change. those arena's are booked months in advance and will state whoever the champ is at the current time


Totally, however often times it can be true but it's more rare to be ever be right


----------



## JC00

Well she's being advertised for the South American tour on WWE.com, which is in October.


But ya those arena website write-ups are done when the events are announced which is usually a month or 2 before tickets are on sale. For example Naomi is being listed as champion for the South American shows. I highly doubt WWE has planned the SD women that far out. Which means the event info was written when Naomi was still champion.


----------



## domotime2

man you guys really like to spoil outcomes for yourselves dont you? what's the fun in that?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3.28.17


----------



## DELETE

TraumaCaspian said:


> I went through WWE.com looking to see possible match cards for the future from venue website's all the way through Backlash and Alexa is one of the only WWE Smackdown Women listed on WWE.com, however around the start of May she is no longer listed on WWE.com on any events and instead Becky and Nattie, even though Alexa is advertised on venues websites for those dates.
> 
> Obviously card is subject to change like all WWE events
> 
> Here are some interesting cards to consider:
> *
> April 11th she is still listed as Women's Champion, however both Bray and Dean are also listed as champions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 15th: She isn't listed as the champion, Becky is listed before her name to possibly mean she is the champion? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 18th: Naomi is listed as the WWE Women's Champion....however America Alpha are also listed as champions and the bottom of the image shows Feb 14th so I am under the impression this is an old press release
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 22nd: Alexa isn't mentioned on the current line-up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> April 25th: Another case with Naomi listed as Champion, however American Alpha, Dean Ambrose and possibly Bray Wyatt are still listed as champions so could be another older release. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May 5th: This card is being advertised for a number of up coming events in the UK and generally you always list the champion first and if that is the case Becky could be listed as champion....*


you could have at least said "SPOILER ALERT" for fucks sake


----------



## TraumaCaspian

DELETE said:


> you could have at least said "SPOILER ALERT" for fucks sake


Not really a spoiler since card is always subject to change


----------



## Zappers

This needs to be said. (because I have seen several people throughout this entire forum say she's not a good wrestler)

Alexa Bliss has really good strikes imho. Her punches sell very well and she sells bumps too. I give her a lot of credit, she's not just a pretty face.


----------



## starsfan24

The Future cards are not spoilers at all. They change all the time. Before Fastlane they had cards after the show that still showed Owens as champion.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> This needs to be said. (because I have seen several people throughout this entire forum say she's not a good wrestler)
> 
> Alexa Bliss has really good strikes imho. Her punches sell very well and she sells bumps too. I give her a lot of credit, she's not just a pretty face.


You're preaching to the choir posting that in here. 

Look we all know she isn't a workrate queen, she's only 3 years in. But worse than Eva Marie and Kelly Kelly, GTFO. 


Like the person who made the "Alexa needs to be sent down" thread really said that Carmella in the ring and on the mic is better than Alexa. I don't hate Carmella but you can't make a thread saying Alexa doesn't deserve to be on the main roster and then sit there and say but Carmella does....


----------



## 3ku1

Carmella On the mic is better then Bliss? :lol Way to lose cred with that damn thread is still going. Geezus when we those idiots start giving Bliss some credit. Her strikes are prob the best in the company when it comes to the woman. Her selling is always so strong. Her in ring psychology is second to none. And she's arguably the best woman mic worker since AJ Lee. They Spend so much time trying to diminish her place on the MR. They act like she has no real attributes. All this deserve BS. Bliss has just as much as right to be on the MR then any woman right now. Is she a work rate Queen no? But to even suggest she's on the lvl of Kelly Kelly or Eva Marie. When she's clearly not annoys me. Sorry these post 2010 wrestling fans annoy me.

ETA: Cheers for the spoilers man. Everyone really wanted to know for sure Bliss was dropping the title. Particularly when some said no posts about bets. Maybe think Before you post that shit. Or at least post a spoiler tag.


----------



## machomanjohncena

Zappers said:


> This needs to be said. (because I have seen several people throughout this entire forum say she's not a good wrestler)
> 
> Alexa Bliss has really good strikes imho. Her punches sell very well and she sells bumps too. I give her a lot of credit, she's not just a pretty face.


she's not a very good wrestler. she doesn't suck but she's not that good. and her size makes it hard to take her seriously


----------



## JC00

Saw another Beckbeard on youtube claiming that "Alexa needs to need learn to sell better".


----------



## 3ku1

It is madness. Look am I Going to sit here and act like she is the finished product? Nope. But her detractors just won't give her credit for anything. It is like because she advanced so fast on the MR. Some feel the need to qualify it. So they isolate on her ring work, which is the weakest part of her talent. But then it extends to creating fake news about her dieing, and how she can't talk on the mic, and she can't sell e.t.c. Which is just absurd. Alexa is arguably the best seller on the womans division on SD. IT is alot to do with her character. Most of them are just in denial. I get being a Becky Smark. But I would be saying this even if I Wasen't a big Lexi fan. The girl has a big future, and is a top star right now. Even if she drops the title. I mean you want selling take Alexas forearm to Mickie, that is selling.


----------



## JC00

machomanjohncena said:


> and her size makes it hard to take her seriously



So does that mean you don't take Asuka seriously, she's 5' 2"


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> So does that mean you don't take Asuka seriously, she's 5' 2"


:lol at the size argument, baseless argument. The average height of the woman is 5 foot 7. Alexa is average height. Bayley is no more taller. This whole beleivable argument, is BS. When it is all kayfabe. Like you said Asuka.


----------



## starsfan24

machomanjohncena said:


> she's not a very good wrestler. she doesn't suck but she's not that good. and her size makes it hard to take her seriously


She's about average that relies heavily on her character. Which is fine by me because my personal preference is character work. Also she's improving so if she improves at a decent rate over the next few years she'll be solid. The size isn't a big issue for me.


----------



## 3ku1

"She doesen't suck" He has seen the light!!! :lol. So basically what your saying is she is not the greatest wrestler, but she is good. So she is a decent worker? Combine that with her looks, her charisma, her mic work, her promo abilities, her in ring psychology, great seller. Tell me again how she is awful? And I Don't buy the "Can't take her seriousley due to her size" argument. I mean Asuka is alot shorter and she is on a 140 match winning streak. IF she can be taken seriousley why not Bliss? And i am one of the fans, who are more into character then ring work.


----------



## peowulf

3ku1 said:


> "She doesen't suck" He has seen the light!!! :lol. So basically what your saying is she is not the greatest wrestler, but she is good. So she is a decent worker? Combine that with her looks, her charisma, her mic work, her promo abilities, her in ring psychology, great seller. Tell me again how she is awful? And I Don't buy the "Can't take her seriousley due to her size" argument.* I mean Asuka is alot shorter* and she is on a 140 match winning streak. IF she can be taken seriousley why not Bliss? And i am one of the fans, who are more into character then ring work.


She isn't though. She's about a couple inches taller than Bliss.

And don't start with "No way, she's that taller I've seen them stand toe to toe" etc. Even if they were the same height (they're not), even if Bliss was a half inch taller, you'd still be way off in your assessment that "Asuka is a lot shorter". 

Just say Asuka is short too if you wanna make a point. Don't make stuff up.


----------



## JC00

Interview with Sporting News



Spoiler



Sporting News: Has it sunk in yet that you're going to be a big part of WrestleMania?

*Alexa Bliss: It has and it hasn't. It's one of those things — I'm super excited to go to WrestleMania, especially as SmackDown women's champion. It's the epitome of what's everyone wants to accomplish in their career, but I feel like it's really gonna hit me when I'm at Mania backstage before going out on the stage. I think that's when it's going to hit me. That's normally when the nerves kick in and the excitement kicks in and I think that's when it's going to hit me.
*
SN: In talking with you right now, I know you're really this lovely, bubbling, entertaining person. How do you turn that around that is this nasty woman on TV that never smiles?

*AB: Well, here's the thing. It's so much fun, though. I love portraying different characters. When I was younger, my mom always said I was super-dramatic anyway. So I always try to channel that a little bit. It's so much fun, though. To portray something that you're really not. It's like a little escape and I love to act and to be dramatic. I feel like the wrestling ring in WWE is the perfect platform to do that. It's totally acceptable. (laughs)*

SN: When's the last time you smiled on WWE TV?

*AB: I think when I was making fun of Naomi when she gave her heartfelt speech of having to relinquish the title. I came out and kind of laughed at her. I think that was the last time I really smiled on TV.*

SN: You have mastered the art of the eye roll. Is that something you've always had or did you have to practice that?

*AB: You know, I'm not sure. I'll have to ask my mother about that one. I'm sure it's something that I've done when I was younger. (laughs) I think that's always been there.*


SN: You've mentioned your mom a couple of times. I've seen the WWE video "My Daughter is a WWE Superstar". What was it about you even when you were younger when you're always comfortable being on camera and always wanted to be the center of attention?

*AB: Oh, of course. When I was younger, I used to call my parents' friends … they had me young and always had their friends over from high school. I would just stand in the middle of everybody and be like 'everybody stop and watch me' and I would do a cartwheel or a kick or something like that. Everyone had to stop and watch me and see what I had to say. I was always wanting to be the center of attention when I was younger and always loved being in front of the camera. My step-grandma was a photographer. I've always taken pictures when I was younger and I would always pose with my hand on my hip. I was always that person that loved being in the spotlight. It kind of went away a little bit in high school but WWE has really brought that back out for me.*

SN: Watching you on WWE television, I have a hard time believing there was ever a period in your life where you were shy?

*AB: There was actually! It comes and goes. There's times where I'm a little more shy than I should be and there's times where I can't stop talking. It's a healthy balance I feel like.*

SN: Go back to last summer when WWE did the draft. Did you have any idea that you would be drafted to SmackDown?

*AB: No. They didn't really tell anybody. We all had to be at the Performance Center in NXT because they wanted to film everybody's reactions and show the draft happening live. So, we had no idea. We knew there would be eight people from NXT and we didn't know who it would be or if that included tag teams or if it didn't. We didn't really have anything to base it off of. We just had to show up and hope for the best.*

SN: When you heard that eight people were getting drafted, did you think I have an idea of who the eight are and I don't know if I fit into that or did you believe I should be one of those eight?

*AB: Obviously, I had a hope that I would be one of the eight. That's what everybody wants, it's everybody's goal but I had thought, in my mind, I didn't think I would be because I still had things that I needed to accomplish in NXT. I had never had a TakeOver match. I'd never held a title and those were goals that I wanted to accomplish and I thought that I needed more time in NXT. Then when I was drafted, it kind of messed me up for a second. I was like "oh my god, what is going on?" It was an amazing moment. I'm so happy that I was drafted and I was definitely caught by surprise because I didn't think it would happen. I was hopeful. I didn't think I would be one of the eight, for sure, but the fact that I was has been an amazing opportunity and I can't be thankful enough for everything that has happened since.*

SN: Seeing you in NXT when you were working with Blake and Murphy, you could see the personality but it really took a huge leap forward when you split apart from the team. Was that something you were looking forward to considering that you were all good friends but at the same time, you had your own goals, your own aspirations? It really looked to me like once you broke away from them you really took off.

*AB: When I broke away from Blake and Murphy, it was really heartbreaking. It really was because we're all three best friends. I am who I am now because of those guys because they were the ones who forced me into a character change. I am who I am because of them. So, it was really upsetting when we all split apart but that's when I knew I had to step it up because I didn't have them by my side anymore and vice versa. I knew I had to really show who is Alexa Bliss without Blake and Murphy because, for a while, we were all a trio and before then, I was this goodie-goodie fairy type. I had this responsibility to step up and show who Alexa Bliss is without the tag team and I just made sure that I made the most of every opportunity that was given and to try to make as big of an impact as I could.
*
SN: It really showed to me when it came to what you did in the ring. When you were with them, you didn't get to wrestle as much but it sure seemed like watching you six months later you could tell how much you had improved. Did you feel that way too?

*AB: For sure. I was definitely hopeful of improvement. I'd been trying to build up my arsenal and working on things at the Performance Center even though I wasn't able to showcase what I working on because I wasn't having matches. I always had them in my back pocket to be ready for when I did get those opportunities. I always try to better myself every time I'm at the Performance Center. I like to leave better than I was going in. That was one of the things that really got to me. These people haven't seen me for months do anything except slap boys around and I had to show what I could do and who I am and portray this whole image in a short amount of time. So I had to try and show everything I could in the amount of time I was given.*


SN: One of the things that I really enjoy right now is “Talking Smack”. I think it's gone a long way in helping a lot of different people including yourself when it comes to being in that atmosphere and being able to show that side of your personality. Do you like being on that show and what does it do for you?

*AB: I love “Talking Smack”. It is so much fun. We just literally go out there and say whatever we want. Somehow, it's never planned, but somehow I end up bickering with Daniel Bryan every single time. It's a lot of fun and it does so much for everyone's character to really show what we can't portray in the ring whether it's time, whether it's having a match with no speaking parts. It's that moment that really can help define who you are in the ring and I love being on Talking Smack because it's fun to literally go out there and talk smack.*

SN: You're having a great time, you're doing awesome things when it comes to your WWE career so far. How much are you still able to get out to the theme parks?

*AB: I always try to make time to go to theme parks. With NXT, you're only off on Sundays, right? I would always go every Sunday when I was with NXT but now, I try to go on Thursdays to Disney (World) and to Universal (Studios) because I'm such a big Disney fan. I'll own it. It's fine. I try to go at least every 1-2 weeks and if I don't, I have to watch a Disney movie or something. Last week, I had media in California and it was my first time really at Disneyland and so I got to go to Disneyland and really experience that because I had never gone. I was like a little kid in a candy store. It was so cool to see the differences between the parks and see the original castle and the Disney family crest on the castle and see all the little Disney traits that aren't in Florida and how much different it is. It was just so much fun. I always try to make time to separate myself from what we do because we are constantly on the road and constantly training so you have to take some time out for yourself. It refreshes the mind and makes you happy.*

SN: WrestleMania 33 is right around the corner. It is Alexa Bliss versus everybody. You're going to be facing everybody on SmackDown. How many opponents do you expect to be squaring off against at WrestleMania?

*AB: To be honest, I have no idea. I keep trying to find out and Daniel Bryan, who made the match, won't even tell me. So I think that's extremely rude. That's just me. I told him put whoever you want in this match. I don't care. I'm a fighting champion and I'll show you what I've been saying is that I deserve to be SmackDown women's champion and I plan on leaving WrestleMania still SmackDown women's champion. So he can throw whoever he wants at me, however many women. I don't care because I'm a fighting champion and that's what I do.*


----------



## 3ku1

Her and Murphy are more then just best friends though .


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Her and Murphy are more then just best friends though .


That lucky bastard. >


----------



## starsfan24

From the Columbus Dispatch

‪http://www.dispatch.com/entertainme...alexa-bliss-beats-odds-to-triumph-as-wwe-star


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


That pin variation reminds me of Layla. I dig the front tuck too.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> "but I feel like it's really gonna hit me when I'm at Mania backstage before going out on the stage. I think that's when it's going to hit me. That's normally when the nerves kick in and the excitement kicks in and I think that's when it's going to hit me."


Then she will look around and think "Shit, where is everyone? Why am I performing for empty seats?"


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

No offense, but why does Alexa's nose look like a doorstop/chisel? It's too high up on her face, and super-pointy. >


----------



## 3ku1

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> No offense, but why does Alexa's nose look like a doorstop/chisel? It's too high up on her face, and super-pointy. >


Oh for fucks sake give it a rest why don't you. Enough with people coming in this thread and baiting ppl. You don't like someone fine, just don't respond. Really her nose is a problem now. I? am sorry I created this thread. And just leave people in this thread to post pictures, and discuss her career. Enough with the trolling. Bit harsh to have a go at you. It's just frequent. I mean whats next she walks funny. She talks funny, she breaths funny. IS this because she is on top right now, so she is prone to this kinda crtiscism.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Oh for fucks sake give it a rest why don't you. Enough with people coming in this thread and baiting ppl. You don't like someone fine, just don't respond. Really her nose is a problem now. I? am sorry I created this thread. And just leave people in this thread to post pictures, and discuss her career. Enough with the trolling. Bit harsh to have a go at you. It's just frequent.



Retards gonna retard. Nothing you can do about that, unfortunately. If the mods allow this shit to continue, we'll just have to live with it.


----------



## JC00

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> No offense, but why does Alexa's nose look like a doorstop/chisel? It's too high up on her face, and super-pointy. >


Why is Naomi injury prone?


----------



## starsfan24

It has been broken a few times and it looks fine. Good lord.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Damn, bro. Perhaps you need to step away from the computer for a while.





But seriously, though -- she could poke an eye out with that thing


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

> Why is Naomi injury prone?


Don't know, don't care


----------



## JC00

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Damn, bro. Perhaps you need to step away from the computer for a while.


Said the person trolling about someone's nose on a wrestling forum.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Good idea. I could use something to eat right about now. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## 3ku1

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Good idea. I could use something to eat right about now. Thanks for the suggestion!


Says the person with AJ Lee as their avatar. Her nose is pretty screwed up. You came into a thread and started trolling about her nose. What reaction did you expect. Do you have nothing better to do with your time.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Says the person with AJ Lee as their avatar. Her nose is pretty screwed up. You came into a thread and started trolling about her nose. What reaction did you expect. Do you have nothing better to do with your time.


Just stop engaging him, guys. I just reported this asshole, hopefully mods will remove that bullshit and we can move on.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Your collective tears taste sweeter than the nectar of the gods


----------



## Cleavage

Damn now this thread is turning into shit, you guy know you don't have to respond to the negative posts right?

[user]SuicideSlushPuppie[/user] you made your point, leave the baiting for rep and PM's


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm reading the last few posts like *

















Cleavage said:


> [user]SuicideSlushPuppie[/user] you made your point, leave the baiting for rep and PM's


----------



## moveznflips_

I went through 313 pages and couldn't find a single feet pic. I'm disappointed at my smark brothers


----------



## 3ku1

moveznflips_ said:


> I went through 313 pages and couldn't find a single feet pic. I'm disappointed at my smark brothers


I am sorry man not alot of feet fetishes going on here :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

Cleavage said:


> Damn now this thread is turning into shit, you guy know you don't have to respond to the negative posts right?



Even when you don't respond it fucking sucks to see some asshole coming in here every single day to spread bullshit like this. Yesterday Brock swiftly removed a post like that. I'm not gonna engage these idiots, but I will keep reporting them. Hopefully you guys (mods) will take action so we can #DrainTheSwamp

If this shit continues and all you get is "don't respond", I guess I'm just gonna have to avoid this forum altogether.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## starsfan24

Good lord that Insta post. I feel like I should get the lunchbox just based on that.


----------



## JC00

moveznflips_ said:


> I went through 313 pages and couldn't find a single feet pic. I'm disappointed at my smark brothers


Wikifeet is your friend if you are into feet...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

jeez i come home from work and the operation is in shambles


----------



## TraumaCaspian

People who troll are interesting, but whatever people can say what they want about her doesn't mean it will stop any of us from not liking Miss Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

Felt like this was applicable today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847250071410286593


----------



## 3ku1

Get this thread back to the purpose. BLISS


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> Felt like this was applicable today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847250071410286593


LOL I love her. >


----------



## starsfan24

NasJayz said:


> LOL I love her. >


Yeah I definitely saved that gif to my phone for future use. I love it.


----------



## Blissmella

I never understand people who don't like a wrestler going into their thread, I hate Paige and Charlotte, I don't go near posts about them.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Blissmella said:


> I never understand people who don't like a wrestler going into their thread, I hate Paige and Charlotte, I don't go near posts about them.


Because their fav wrestlers are not champ so they take it out on who is


----------



## Lenny Leonard

http://www.dispatch.com/entertainme...alexa-bliss-beats-odds-to-triumph-as-wwe-star


----------



## Cleavage

Do you have to double post?


----------



## Zappers

machomanjohncena said:


> she's not a very good wrestler. she doesn't suck but she's not that good. and her size makes it hard to take her seriously


I have to disagree with these statements. I never said she was awesome wrestler, but she deserves a lot of credit. She does many things quite well, and that's saying a lot for a fairly new brought up performer. And on her size. I don't see that a problem at all. In fact that's what makes her unique.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

Whose going to her signing?


----------



## starsfan24

Next year. Hopefully.


----------



## starsfan24

I guess the fun thing to do these days is make a thread and watch the same argument be brought up by page 3. Not today. Not doing this same thing today.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I guess the fun thing to do these days is make a thread and watch the same argument be brought up by page 3. Not today. Not doing this same thing today.


Ya just saw it. No clue what the person is talking about, absolutely delusional.. Lost the drive and is coasting? Oh piss off. Just more hate trolling given that they give no example. I mean give me an example of when she first came up and showed this "drive" and then an example of her "just coasting".


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847507389070938112


----------



## JC00

2nd time in as many days I've seen some say her selling is terrible.. Do these idiots know what selling actually is..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Seriously from ppl who know what they are talking about. Say she's the best woman seller on the MR. Any idiot could tell you that based on her character, psychology, not to mention her great punches and strike selling.. These ppl (Becky marks) need to get a life. I mean honestly. I'm not the biggest Becky fan. But you don't see me going in her thread. Or crating thresds and spreading false lies about her talent. Because I have a hell lotta respect for Becky as a talent. I'm just not invested in her enough. If I don't like anything period. I just don't respond full stop. This constant attempt to diminish her is getting beyond a joke. Even if she drops the belt at mania. Well if she wins it again that makes her a 3 time woman's champion.

I mean from Delusional comments about her having no mic skills. Even though she's the arguably the best woman mic worker on the MR. Too her not selling. Even though she's one of the best woman sellers on the MR. (I've watched WWE since the late nineties, Bliss can sell). To these countless threads about her lack of work rate brother! To comments about ahh her nose it's not positioned correctly. To ppl creating fake news where she's involved in a car crash. To she's lost the drive, this vet has lost the passion man! 6 weeks ago she was like yes I'm ready woooooo. Now it's like yeah if I have too... 

Im starting to really believe Alexa is the female Roman Reigns ☺. Based on all of this.


----------



## JC00

Imagine the thread that would be made if this was Alexa


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Imagine the thread that would be made if this was Alexa


:lol I Remember that on Wednesday (Kiwi time). I was like Becky just botched, or Carmella showed no selling their at all. And they give Lexi crap really. Wheres the Carmella can't sell threads? Exactly. Alexa is champ right now, she is on top right now. So she is an easy target. To me it is just fan bias. Becky is not perfect in the ring clearly. Only Styles is.


----------



## JC00

Not the best angle but only pic i've seen of this


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Im starting to really believe Alexa is the female Roman Reigns ☺. Based on all of this.


On Monday the idea of Taker literally killing Roman and the image of his tombstone got the biggest pop on Raw and one day later someone posts a fake TMZ story about Alexa being involved in a horrible car crash... so yeah, we're definitely getting there.

The major difference, though: Roman is not performing for empty seats on the kickoff show this Sunday.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

Apparently the SD women's match is no longer listed as a pre-show match


----------



## 3ku1

Hopefully they move it to the 2nd hour. I mean if the Raw womans match gets a slot on the main show, it is only fair the SD woman do too. I mean tbh booking wise. I am finding the SD match alot more interesting. Looking forward to seeing Kelly Kelly e.t.c. Back. Should be fun. Even though it is prob likely Alexa drops the belt. But I am hopeful she holds onto it. I don't think it is the right timing for another title change.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Apparently the SD women's match is no longer listed as a pre-show match


The article featuring the full card on WWE.com was published on Tuesday, probably before SmackDown aired. I don't think they changed anything.


----------



## starsfan24

I saw earlier it had kickoff match next to it and it's not there anymore.

Everyone on Twitter is saying it's off the pre-show. #GiveSDWomenAChance may have actually worked.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I hope you're right, but I still got those skeptical hippo eyes. After they fucked the entire division at the Rumble, I just want them to get that moment in front of a packed stadium. I'm certainly not a Naomi fan, but how shitty would it be for her to win that belt in her hometown in front of thousands of empty seats? This is not just about wanting Lexi to have that moment, it's about all the girls who worked their asses off all year long.


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> Apparently the SD women's match is no longer listed as a pre-show match


Source?


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> The article featuring the full card on WWE.com was published on Tuesday, probably before SmackDown aired. I don't think they changed anything.


WWE.com had it listed as on the pre-show yesterday


----------



## starsfan24

On WWE.com earlier in the week it had kickoff match next to the title and now the kickoff is not there anymore. So it's possible.


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


> Source?


WWE.com.

It was listed as a kick-off match and now it's not


----------



## JC00

But won't surprise me if between now and Sunday it's put back on the pre-show


----------



## starsfan24

I'm cautiously optimistic. Would not be shocked if it was just a mistake and they put kickoff show back.


----------



## 3ku1

IT prob well be put back on the pr show. Based on the amount of screen time SD Division get's. 6 Hour show. IT well be on the Kick off show. To get the audience warmed up.


----------



## starsfan24

Becky tweeted thank you. Looks like it might actually be on the main card.


----------



## 3ku1

Should be on the main card. The RAW WOMAN should be on the kick off show.


----------



## Mango13

Pretty sure it's going to stay on the main card, I believe it was moved because fans were pissed off, Becky tweeted "you spoke up, you're awesome, thank you #wrestlemania"


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

IF it is on the main card. The 2nd hour probably?


----------



## starsfan24

I see it happening early. Maybe after the ladder match. My guess.


----------



## 3ku1

Hopefully Bliss retains . I've picked Becky in the FC. But Secretly deep down hope they do the right thing. And make their top young star of the SD division retain. Just like I Am hoping Wyatt retains too.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i'm glad they moved it off the pre-show, but i fear bliss may not retain then. though i like all the ladies and wouldnt mind either as champ, i hope my girl wins


----------



## starsfan24

I'm excited for the entrance :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

I think for her entrance, she should go back to full black make up. Pig Tails. Gloves. Her Original Character. Even if she relinqishes the title. She well be fine she is a top star over their. I just hope she does not get drafted to Raw. She is far better on SD.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

So glad that the match is on the main WM card now!


----------



## starsfan24

Interview with WWE SmackDown Women’s Champ Alexa Bliss - Miami Herald

http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/fighting/article141162208.html


----------



## 3ku1

Based on Murphys instagram post. Looks like he well be at Wrestlemania Axxis this weekend. Wrestling for NXT. The Best Kept Secret. Hmm is this dude about to be future endeavoured. Who knows.

ETA: Just read another stupid thread. Apparently Alexa has lost her passion :lol. Maybe the OP should look at my Sig. Does she look like she has lost passion or anything. Absurd. What is up with these ppl who create these threads. Morons. She is even better now. What is she susposed to come out and look and the camera. And go wooo I am so happy to be here?? I mean how exactly is she not showing passion anymore. Ridclous.l


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847771434948624384


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> ETA: Just read another stupid thread. Apparently Alexa has lost her passion :lol. Maybe the OP should look at my Sig. Does she look like she has lost passion or anything. Absurd. What is up with these ppl who create these threads. Morons. She is even better now. What is she susposed to come out and look and the camera. And go wooo I am so happy to be here?? I mean how exactly is she not showing passion anymore. Ridclous.l


 Idiots, all of them.. I can take them posting about her in-ring ability but when they start venturing into this stuff like she doesn't have charisma, isn't good on the mic and somehow has lost her passion that's when I know they're just trolls. Guess they missed her on TS a couple of weeks ago, the little snapchat promo and the SD fallout promo she cut.


----------



## JafarMustDie

TraumaCaspian said:


> So glad that the match is on the main WM card now!


Do we know what has been moved to the pre-show now?


----------



## JC00

JafarMustDie said:


> Do we know what has been moved to the pre-show now?


Nothing yet. I'm guessing they scheduled the card with match times and realized they could fit the match in.


----------



## JafarMustDie

JC00 said:


> Nothing yet. I'm guessing they scheduled the card with match times and realized they could fit the match in.


Yep, or they're gonna make one of the matches shorter. 

I wanted the RAW Women's match to be in the pre-show, but it's not gonna happen so whatever.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847840939364188161


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JafarMustDie said:


> Yep, or they're gonna make one of the matches shorter.
> 
> I wanted the RAW Women's match to be in the pre-show, but it's not gonna happen so whatever.


It's really hard in looking at the card to see what other matches could go on the preshow, I just hope they shorten some other matches to fit it in, however I hope it doesn't mean even though Alexa's match is on WM it means they really shorten her match as well from what it would have been on the preshow.


----------



## Zappers

Wrestlemanina Card from WWE.COM currently today. (obviously anything can change)


http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestleman...ia-33-match-card-previews-start-time-and-more

Looks like the only two matches on the pre-show are:

The Fourth Annual Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (Kickoff Match)
Featuring Big Show, Sami Zayn, Braun Strowman, Apollo Crews, Mojo Rawley and more Superstars

WWE Cruiserweight Championship Match (Kickoff Match)
Neville (c) vs. Austin Aries


----------



## JC00

re: the video I posted above,

Ya, she definitely looks like she has lost some passion :heyman6


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> re: the video I posted above,
> 
> Ya, she definitely looks like she has lost some passion :heyman6


Literally about to post that. Yep, she doesn't really care anymore.


----------



## JafarMustDie

TraumaCaspian said:


> It's really hard in looking at the card to see what other matches could go on the preshow, I just hope they shorten some other matches to fit it in, however I hope it doesn't mean even though Alexa's match is on WM it means they really shorten her match as well from what it would have been on the preshow.


Don't really mind if they shorten her match as long as she wins. I don't like Natalia & Naomi. Not a big fan of Becky either. Only watching for Alexa & Mickie.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JafarMustDie said:


> Don't really mind if they shorten her match as long as she wins. I don't like Natalia & Naomi. Not a big fan of Becky either. Only watching for Alexa & Mickie.


Yeah if I had to pick a winner if Alexa wasn't going to I would go with Becky, it would be interesting to see what they do with Mickie as the champion


----------



## JafarMustDie

TraumaCaspian said:


> Yeah if I had to pick a winner if Alexa wasn't going to I would go with Becky, it would be interesting to see what they do with Mickie as the champion


I read somewhere that if Mickie wins it one more time she would break a record, is that correct? 

Either way I think she does deserve one more short title run. Have her win at WM, continue her feud with Alexa then drop it to her at a PPV so Alexa can also become a 3x champion. It's a win-win.

Then Mickie can retire.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JafarMustDie said:


> I read somewhere that if Mickie wins it one more time she would break a record, is that correct?
> 
> Either way I think she does deserve one more short title run. Have her win at WM, continue her feud with Alexa then drop it to her at a PPV so Alexa can also become a 3x champion. It's a win-win.
> 
> Then Mickie can retire.


I believe Mickie held the Women's championship 5 times and the Divas championship 1 time, but she also the only female to hold the WWE Women's, WWE Divas, and TNA Knockouts Championships in wrestling history, so if she added the new Smackdown Women's Championship to that list it would be pretty cool, but of course I will want Alexa to beat them all!!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Interesting to hear her say she felt like she needed more time in NXT.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Based on Murphys instagram post. Looks like he well be at Wrestlemania Axxis this weekend. Wrestling for NXT. The Best Kept Secret. Hmm is this dude about to be future endeavoured. Who knows.


Ok did anyone know he could do a beautiful shooting star?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847832143971708928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847858005974667265


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


>


yeah that's only steve austin what does he know? sarcasm


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Look what came in the mail today!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

TraumaCaspian said:


> Look what came in the mail today!


at least 50 of those have been sold. Going at american currency at 64.99 per, that's at least 3250 bucks made off those. Not factoring in international shipping, good for her


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah only Lita and Austin rate Bliss highley. What do they know :lol. Trolls and Detractors are funny. 

Murphys tweet reply is interesting. I'm not saying he well be elevated to the MR. That's an off chance at best. But hypothetically if he was. I think SD would be the best place for him. The land of opportunity. 

I agree with what Austin said too. Says Bliss is very talented, has a bright future. Still green. So being in the ring with someone like Mickie at her first mania, well help. I so agree with hiim it should be Mickie v Bliss wm periord. The Story is all their. I actually wouldent mind to see Mickie get the title. And we get the Mickie/Bliss programme. Post Mania. Alot of story potential their.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Yeah only Lita and Austin rate Bliss highley. What do they know :lol. Trolls and Detractors are funny.
> 
> Murphys tweet reply is interesting. I'm not saying he well be elevated to the MR. That's an off chance at best. But hypothetically if he was. I think SD would be the best place for him. The land of opportunity.
> 
> I agree with what Austin said too.


The funny thing is, I don't think any of us here claim she's the best in the ring. We all pretty much know where she is at now, and where the potential is at for the future. When you get to be the champ and big time there will be detractors. Just didn't know how much they would discredit her and the work she has done on the MR. Quite comical actually.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> The funny thing is, I don't think any of us here claim she's the best in the ring. We all pretty much know where she is at now, and where the potential is at for the future. When you get to be the champ and big time there will be detractors. Just didn't know how much they would discredit her and the work she has done on the MR. Quite comical actually.


Well it is riduclous really. You don't go oh Bliss needs to be sent down esimply becauser her work rate is not top 5. She is improoving all the time. And has so much more beyond work rate. You won't find any of her fans claiming she is the best worker in the division. But like I said her other great attributes outweight this. The moronic threads she gets, about her having no charisma, no mic skills, can't sell e.t.c. Is clearly just not true, and is trolls for me.


----------



## dashing_man

starsfan24 said:


> Interesting to hear her say she felt like she needed more time in NXT.




Bliss wasn't in a TLC match with Becky :rockwut


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> at least 50 of those have been sold. Going at american currency at 64.99 per, that's at least 3250 bucks made off those. Not factoring in international shipping, good for her


Oh the 250 definitely got sold. Notice which number this one is.


----------



## Mango13

dashing_man said:


> Bliss wasn't in a TLC match with Becky :rockwut


The way she said it was weird, It was a tables match at TLC PPV


----------



## JC00

Small Bliss cameo in the first 10 seconds of this


----------



## 3ku1

Ha funny seeing Lexi walk in the background with the other WWE talent. I think that was Charlotte also. Seth leading the pack. 

Wonder how high Bliss chances of retaining the title now it has been moved to the main show is. Probably the same.


----------



## crazylegs77

I hope Becky lends Bliss her HOF gear from last year!


----------



## starsfan24

TEAM RUDE AT THE HALL OF FAME :mark:


----------



## Mango13




----------



## machomanjohncena

i can't wait for her to lose on sunday!


----------



## 3ku1

@machomanjohncena. Damn seriousley give it a rest. Your still going at it? You've made your point. Stop trolling.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## TraumaCaspian

december_blue said:


>


Hall of Fame ready!


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> @machomanjohncena. Damn seriousley give it a rest. Your still going at it? You've made your point. Stop trolling.


Just don't answer him. Leave him be to talk to himself.


----------



## 3ku1

Damn Alexa looks good. Has to be said again Murphy I hate you lol.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Mama Bliss &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56856; #WWE #halloffame


----------



## Blissmella

So would you rather long match on the preshow or a short match on the main card?


----------



## Marco Metelo

That´s her mother??

Thought She was her sister. Now I can say that bliss is genetically superior than charlotte


----------



## 3ku1

https://instagram.com/p/BSUUlYZBlDG/embed" frameborder="0">


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSUUlYZBlDG//embed" frameborder="0">


----------



## Empress

Alexa looks beautiful.


----------



## starsfan24

Marco Metelo said:


> That´s her mother??
> 
> Thought She was her sister. Now I can say that bliss is genetically superior than charlotte


Yeah, I think she had her when she was 17. So she's super young. If you haven't seen My Daughter is a WWE Superstar it's worth a watch.


----------



## Jersey

december_blue said:


>


 Would pregnant


----------



## 3ku1

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSUUlYZBlDG//embed" frameborder="0">

Yes Murphy I hate you :lol


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Ok did anyone know he could do a beautiful shooting star?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847832143971708928
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847858005974667265


Matt Sydal isn't worried


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Blissmella said:


> So would you rather long match on the preshow or a short match on the main card?


I think short match on the card, because I would be much happier knowing she made it on the main card


----------



## 3ku1

Imagine if that dude got drafted to SD :lol.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Alexa being interviewed on the WWE Hall of Fame Red Carpet


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


>


I am a bit bias here. But Alexa has to be the sexiest woman in all of WWE atm.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> I am a bit bias here. But Alexa has to be the sexiest woman in all of WWE atm.


I am going to agree with that statement!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss always looks great but tonight she is stunning


----------



## JC00

Meh... I don't like that they said on SD it was a Six-Pack challenge but Alexa said in her interview on the Red Carpet that it was still open to everyone on the roster. Makes me think the reason why it was put on the main card was someone changed their mind about being in it or WWE decided to bring Asuka up, which IMO is absolutely dumb. If they bring her up, it means she is probably winning which it basically buries those 6 women and if it's the former HUGE MEH, I don't want to see any past women in this match. It would basically be a spit in those 6 women's faces and tell them they are only on the main card because some past diva decided last minute she wanted to be in the match.


----------



## starsfan24

Anyone watching the red carpet show? Was the interview on?


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Anyone watching the red carpet show? Was the interview on?


Ya she was the first or second person interviewed


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Meh... I don't like that they said on SD it was a Six-Pack challenge but Alexa said in her interview on the Red Carpet that it was still open to everyone on the roster. Makes me think the reason why it was put on the main card was someone changed their mind about being in it or WWE decided to bring Asuka up, which IMO is absolutely dumb. If they bring her up, it means she is probably winning which it basically buries those 6 women and if it's the former HUGE MEH, I don't want to see any past women in this match. It would basically be a spit in those 6 women's faces and tell them they are only on the main card because some past diva decided last minute she wanted to be in the match.


Well I know for sure Kelly Kelly, Lita, and Victoria are probably going to be added. Your right it makes it look like they are keeping it open as some kinda excuse to bring back former talent. I mean Mickie came back sure. But she has been part of the whole division for a few months now. I still wish they went Alexa v Mickie at WM, one on one. I mean their is a big story their. Hopefully post mania. IF Alexa has to drop the title, I hope it is to Mickie.


----------



## JC00

Already in her seat 40 minutes before the HOF begins. But yep she's lost all her passion for the business


----------



## 3ku1

Is that her Mum sitting next to her?


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> i can't wait for her to lose on sunday!


What will you do if she win's?


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Is that her Mum sitting next to her?


Most likely. That was a nice picture of the two earlier.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Oh the 250 definitely got sold. Notice which number this one is.


never thought those plaques sell that well


----------



## Black

JC00 said:


>


Think I might be in love :trips8


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Black said:


> Think I might be in love :trips8


join the club man


----------



## 3ku1

If I was Murphy Although they are engaged. I would marry that so fast. She is serious wife matarial :lol.


----------



## JC00

Pretty good reaction from the crowd when Beth Phoenix mentioned her name. But ya totally doesn't get a reaction from fans,


----------



## 3ku1

So let's see.

Austin and Lita both rate her highley

She can't sell? Post the picture of Alexa dislocating her elbow. In fact she was just selling.

She doesen't get reactions? Ala HOF Phoneix mention

Has no Charisma. Yeah that is just stupid :lol

Oh wheres the workrate brother!!


----------



## JC00

Alexa during Beth's speech. As you can see her having the biggest smile in that section means she has totally lost passion for the business


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> So let's see.
> 
> Austin and Lita both rate her highley


Jim Ross said a little while back that in his opinion from a character and promo stand point she was the best female heel in the WWE.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Jim Ross said a little while back that in his opinion from a character and promo stand point she was the best female heel in the WWE.


Yes that is right JR. Yet any idiot on this forum thinks they know what they are talking about when they say shes awful. When she is clearly the top female on the main roster atm.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Alexa during Beth's speech. As you can see her having the biggest smile in that section means she has totally lost passion for the business


i was't watching, can anyone post a vid of that when its released? the pop for her name mention i mean


----------



## Mango13




----------



## machomanjohncena

JC00 said:


> Pretty good reaction from the crowd when Beth Phoenix mentioned her name. But ya totally doesn't get a reaction from fans,


i hope she mentioned becky's name too!



> Jim Ross said a little while back that in his opinion from a character and promo stand point she was the best female heel in the WWE.


charlotte is better


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Anyone watching the red carpet show? Was the interview on?


----------



## Mordecay

Her mom looks like her sister :yum:


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848045510581792769


----------



## 3ku1

Gotta love the Bliss mention by Beth. Alexa for Breaktrhorugh star of the year?I Think so. I am sorry Bliss needs to retain at Mania. It is the bes tthing for the division. I really want the Bliss Mickie Programme after mania. OF course Booked correctly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MAMA BLISS :dead2

































If she keeps being too fine in public, she's gonna mess around and get a MEGATHREAD started RIGHT HERE, ON WRESTLINGFORUM.COM! BANG BANG! :curry2*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Mordecay *You should've posted this here too :lmao*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Legit BOSS said:


> @Mordecay *You should've posted this here too :lmao*


that kid knows whats up


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Poor Alexa getting stuck next to him on shuttle bus


----------



## starsfan24

Searched on Twitter to see if there was anything about her line.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848228438360064000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848227254048104448


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


So hot


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Searched on Twitter to see if there was anything about her line.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848228438360064000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848227254048104448


This is a tweet from judging by her twitter a Naomi fan



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848229464089800704


----------



## JC00

Here's another one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848230039216955393


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> This is a tweet from judging by her twitter a Naomi fan
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848229464089800704


Sorry to break it to this dude but he has no chance.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848233242570493952


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

And here is some more


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848235734104276992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848234497812430850

Judging by that this second one Alexa is outdrawing Charlotte


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848236068038205440
This is much longer than Bayley's was last year at Axxess.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848229671108042754

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848241654880448512


----------



## december_blue




----------



## JC00

Notice how Alexa and Asuka are basically the same height. Yet you don't hear anyone using Asuka's height against her


----------



## starsfan24

> "I'm very excited to because I've been doing a lot of cosplaying, and I have a little bit of something that I'm doing for WrestleMania, another character that I'm trying to, you know, put my spin on and portray. I think it's gonna be a lot of fun, and hopefully it's noticed."


https://www.comicbookmovie.com/suic...a150097?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Any bets/predictions for the character she's planning on basing her attire on?

I'm thinking something Disney.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Wonder Woman


----------



## JC00

Apparently there was about 150-200 people still in line for Alexa when her session ended..


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848270670765084673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848260822270976002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848260549540446208


----------



## 3ku1

Top Woman Star on the MainRoster? I think so. But nah let's send her down to NXT oh yup :lol


----------



## starsfan24

More Bliss and Mama Bliss

alexa_bliss_wwe_ Me & Mama playing dress up for #wwehof ��



3ku1 said:


> Top Woman Star on the MainRoster? I think so. But nah let's send her down to NXT oh yup :lol


BUT THE WORKRATE.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

^ She looks so gorgeous their . 

Still wondering what the match well be like. And where well it be placed. Now it is on the main card. Kelly Kelly and co look to be part of it. Be fun to see K2 and Bliss in the same ring together. The match has no stipulations right? Well it just a brawl in the ring? I know the Raw Woman have an elimination stipulation. IT is so over booked Bliss could win, I mean they are selling it as Bliss has to over come all these odds. But if Asuka is added it is quite possible she could win it. Who knows.


----------



## Jersey

^ It would nice to see Gionna in that match as well.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Sneak peek at #wrestlemania Gear... who will I be ?!? " Riddle me Bliss ...
Who will be wearing gold around their waist walking down the ramp
And leave wrestlemania AND STILL your smackdown women's champ. "

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nice to see such an awesome turnout for her. Hopefully the important people who originally wanted her on the 1st hour of the kickoff show take notice...


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Crasp said:


> Any bets/predictions for the character she's planning on basing her attire on?
> 
> I'm thinking something Disney.


I think she tries to stay relevant with characters that were out at that time as when she was like Harley Quinn which was around the time Suicide Squad was still fairly new so with her love for Disney it would be great to see her do Belle from Beauty in the Beast.


----------



## 3ku1

She well look HOT. WE know that :lol. Woulden't be surprised if Bliss walks still the champ. Other options to me looks like Asuka might be participating, Naomi is a likely one their. Mickie, or Becky. Outside those 5, I Don't see anyone else likely to win this match. Based on how over booked it is.


----------



## starsfan24

Any Disney or other comic characters that wear purple?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

there goes my wonder woman theory


----------



## 3ku1

Interesting Asuka just defended the NXT title. So that suggests, she won't be coming to the MR any time soon. Not mania anyway. So rules her out of the match.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> Any Disney or other comic characters that wear purple?


Disney character, the the Queen from Snow White and would fit with Alexa being the "Queen" 

...When she says in her Instagram post "Riddle me Bliss" it leads me to believe The Riddler, but traditionally The Riddler wears mostly Green and not a lot of Purple


----------



## starsfan24

I could see it.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> I could see it.


If she did end up going with that, would she wear a hat and how would her hair be?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I am pretty sure I would be just like that kid in the WM shirt before I met Alexa


----------



## starsfan24

I don't think I could contain myself. Hoping to meet her next year when I go to Mania.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, the last few pages have proven to me that Alexa has no fans and needs to be sent back to NXT :sasha3






:LOL*


----------



## Banez

Never fathomed the logic why if you are fan of 1 person you can't be fan of others or you have to shit on other wrestlers and their fans.

Wonder how it feels when person makes a thread about Alexa should be shipped back to NXT and has no fans. And then at Access she has long lines of people waiting to get her autographs etc.

But yeah, thats WWE Fans for ya, too simple minded to think the bigger picture. You have 1 place where she doesn't get a good reaction and suddenly 10+ threads pop up about her losing popularity. These simple minded people could do something that they probably aren't accustomed to do and THINK for a moment.

Different place, different people.

And lets not forget that Samoa Joe sign up line... oh wait there wasn't one, does that mean he's not popular then?

Sorry, got carried away :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Single Minded best way to describe Some WWE fans. Like she is loosing her passion, nek minute arrives 40 minutes before HOF starts. Can't sell, nek minute looks like she dislocated her elbow, just selling. Has no fans, needs to be sent to NXT. Has the longest line at Axis out of all the woman.


----------



## starsfan24

We've made it! Happy BlissMania day everyone!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

you know her cosplay for tonight may be riddler, since she had in the instagram post riddle me bliss, that prob gave it away


----------



## JC00

http://www.espn.com/video/clip/_/id/19058085


----------



## Lenny Leonard

anyway win or lose, her first mania walking in as champ is still awesome.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Single Minded best way to describe Some WWE fans.


That's why WWE dislikes a lot of its fans


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> http://www.espn.com/video/clip/_/id/19058085


Great seeing her doing so much press.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848514579772649472


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

When she said on the red carpet "I couldn't have asked for a better date." Poor Murphy.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Her interview on Facebook about being at WM was great, she was thrilled her face is on the WM chair as that has never happened, very happy for her to get to have that finally happen for her!


----------



## JC00

Beckbeards aren't gonna be happy about the chair... Only SD women on it are Alexa and Nikki


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> When she said on the red carpet "I couldn't have asked for a better date." Poor Murphy.


Is that Muprhy? Is his real name Matt lol? had no idea.


----------



## starsfan24

Everyone enjoy the show! No matter what happens.


----------



## 3ku1

Found it intreesting the Sd womans discussion page on the WM ppv section. Has alot more views and replies then the Raw Womans match. Seems people are more interested in this match.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848674877318057984


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Well the SD womans match gets the spot after Raw. Interesting, taking precedence over the Raw Womans Division? Who knows. I would bet anything Naomi is winning though. But should be a fun match.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

shocked the smackdown girls are going on after them. Guess they realized the superior division


----------



## JC00

They clearly were designated the 15 minute (entrances included) piss break/breather match before the last 2-3 matches


Card will end like this probably

Cena/Nikki vs Miz/Maryse
Tag Team Ladder Match 
Rollins vs HHH
SD Women
Wyatt/Orton
Goldberg/Lesnar
Taker/Reigns


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah true but depends on how much quality time SD woman are given. I see this Raw match lasting 15-20 mins as well.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

now i'm worried charlotte will somehow get into the smackdown womens match


----------



## starsfan24

SD Women are the breather match for the crowd.


----------



## 3ku1

Yes SD woman are the breather match. I mean you just have to look at how over booked it is. But I still expected the Raw woman to go after the SD woman. So still surprising.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Yes SD woman are the breather match. I mean you just have to look at how over booked it is. But I still expected the Raw woman to go after the SD woman. So still surprising.


The main event goes on last, and whichever match Alexa Bliss is in is the main event. :grin2:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

come on we want alexa


----------



## 3ku1

They may scrap the sd woman's match. 2 hours of show to go. And depends how long Seth hhh goes for. Not saying they well. But we'll see.

Eta: yep looks like they've scrapped the sd woman's title match. Show ends on nearly hour an half. This entertainment prob go another 15-20 mins. Still got Wyatt/Orton, Brock/Bill. And Taker Reigns. Unfortunate it happens.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

what fucking bullshit


----------



## starsfan24

Not looking good. Some on Twitter are saying it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

we got get some untalented fucks to sing but those girls dont get their match? what bullshit


----------



## HiddenFlaw

no bliss :mj2


----------



## 3ku1

Yep it's scrapped. Still got Wyatt Orton. Then Billl and Brock. Then Roman Taker. Theirs only 1 hour and a half to go. Clearly they were going over time. And they saw the SD woman match. And saw some time that could be filled by Pitbull :lol


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned

Really disappointed if she doesn't get her time out there. Retaining her belt would have been beyond awesome especially in front of a crowd like that.


----------



## Mango13

There is no way they are going to scrap it after moving it to the main card because fans were pissed. I think itll come on after this match


----------



## Lenny Leonard

brock goldberg cant possibly be more than 5 mins. and undertaker is in no way able to go more than ten in the ring. there is still hope


----------



## HiddenFlaw

it would be cool if the crowd started to chant we want bliss during the taker/reigns match :lol


----------



## starsfan24

HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Really disappointed if she doesn't get her time out there. Retaining her belt would have been beyond awesome especially in front of a crowd like that.


Just going out there would be awesome. Her entrance will be great if they get to compete.


----------



## 3ku1

Well if Wyatt Orton goes another 10-15 mins. Theirs an hour left. Still got Brock and Goldberg. Then Main event Taker Reigns. So who knows. They may scrap both SD woman and SD tag.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

it eneded pretty quick. brock goldberg cant possibly be very long


----------



## Mango13

Still hoping it will happen, starting to lose hope though. Feel really bad for all of them especially bliss who had her parents there and shit.


----------



## starsfan24

WE'RE GOOD.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848728441218322436


----------



## Victor Chaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848722451571683329


----------



## 3ku1

So they might go after Brock and Bill. Who knows though.


----------



## starsfan24

HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

YOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

BLISSS


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned

MY NIGHT IS COMPLETE NOW.


----------



## JC00

I'm sure people will try to deny that she got a pop when her music hit


----------



## 3ku1

Her and Naomi got the biggest pops. God Naomi is winning ain't she? :lol. Come on bliss.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

aww fuck


----------



## starsfan24

Well. That happened.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

We've been jobbed


----------



## starsfan24

The DDT and forearm was sick.


----------



## 3ku1

So what Naomi has 4 clean wins over Bliss now? Three on free TV. Now via submission at mania? Got anyone but Naomi. Hell give it to Elsworth :lol. Before Naomi.

Imo though that was Lexis best ring work in her career to date. Her in ring psychology was great. And that forearm is the best on the main roster. Great selling. Hopefully she gets her title back.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss had a good showing, dat pop and entrance fireworks. she'll be on top before you know it


----------



## JC00

I mean she had the belt 110 days, a third of the year. As long as she doesn't lose her screentime I don't care about the title because she'll eventually get it back. Wouldn't surprise me if she wins it back in her rematch.

Also pulled out a different variation of a DDT tonight. It's really obvious she is being limited on the main roster and likely has to ask to do certain moves or has been told to save them for PPV


----------



## 3ku1

The match was a clusterfuck from the get go. And got a screwery finish. Eliminating everyone else so. Naomi could make Bliss tap out like a little bitch :lol. Was pretty predictable booking. I think it should of been Alexa Mickie. I Think adding all these competitiors. Was just to make them feel part of mania. And what happened to Kelly KElly, Victoria, and Lita? Those former WWE talent lol? Must of scrapped it. Maybe they are returning to SD? I don't know. Disspointing, but not unexpected. They need to reboot the division. And book it far better. Bliss well be a top star for a long time, title or no title. One of her main attributes she has over half the main roster. IS her mic and promo skills, it gives her a presence.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

anyone make a gif oh her entrance with the fire works. shes the only one of them to get that so that was sweet


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848737932152365056


----------



## JC00

How about that botch by Naomi on the sunset flip...she really can't go a match without botching, huh?


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> How about that botch by Naomi on the sunset flip...she really can't go a match without botching, huh?


She is the botch queen after all. Their was a nother move where Natayla had Naomi and Becky in a figure four leg lock, like double. Then Naomi was at the back. And flipped Becky over. She did not support her at all. And Becky landed awkardly on her neck. Now I Am not saying that is all her fault. But the girl is reckless, she is a dangerous worker. I am serious shes going to kill someone one day :lol. Bliss is at least a very safe worker. And I Thought this mania match was the result, of all the improovements she has made in the ring. Her in ring psychology was really good. Those strikes too :mark:


----------



## machomanjohncena

alexa should stay away from the title picture for at least a couple months


----------



## JC00

I really just don't get how people can say her character, mic or in-ring character/psychology work isn't good.


Tonight was a great example of her in-ring character/psychology. She refused to pin Carmella twice because she didn't think she belonged in the ring with her and then when Natayla was clearing house she high tailed it out of the ring saying "no, no, no"


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Guys as you know i'm not the biggest Bliss fan but *Naomi has pinned or tapped out Alexa in 5 straight PPV matches in like 7 months.* That's fucking bullshit. Becky & Alexa got totally fucked over by this women. Why she's getting reactions is fucking mind boggling.

@3ku1 Pretty much. At least Bliss is there everyday and has some skills. Naomi is sloppy as fuck but still gets cheered. It's insane. I doubt Wrestlemania will be in Ohio anytime soon and never in Ireland so this Hometown bullshit is just unfair and dumb. Enough this women.


----------



## 3ku1

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Guys as you know i'm not the biggest Bliss fan but *Naomi has pinned or tapped out Alexa in 5 straight PPV matches in like 7 months.* That's fucking bullshit. Becky & Alexa got totally fucked over by this women. Why she's getting reactions is fucking mind boggling.


Do we have a common enermy? I Think we do :lol


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> I really just don't get how people can say her character, mic or in-ring character/psychology work isn't good.
> 
> 
> Tonight was a great example of her in-ring character/psychology. She refused to pin Carmella twice because she didn't think she belonged in the ring with her and then when *Natayla was clearing house she high tailed it out of the ring saying "no, no, no"*


Reminds me of this.


----------



## Mango13

I'm okay with Bliss losing the title shes got a bright future and she will win it back, however I wasn't okay with the ending, why did it have to be bliss that had to tap out? also you have talented chicks like Becky and Mickie but Naomi is a 2x champion :tripsscust:


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I really just don't get how people can say her character, mic or in-ring character/psychology work isn't good.
> 
> 
> Tonight was a great example of her in-ring character/psychology. She refused to pin Carmella twice because she didn't think she belonged in the ring with her and then when Natayla was clearing house she high tailed it out of the ring saying "no, no, no"


Hahah that was hilarous. It was excellent Heel work from Lexi their. She woulden't be in the ring with Carmella, because well she is a scrub. And dosen't belong in the same ring with her. But Natyala they have an Alliance. And Bliss respects her. People often not notice small things like that. But it is all part of why Lexi has very good psychology. It is underrated.


----------



## JC00

As far as one on one matches goes it's 2-2 on all TV. But ya it's kind of bullshit. I just hate how it was building to Alexa/Becky/Mickie and then Naomi comes back from ANOTHER injury and gets the title then injures herself again and then comes back again and wins it. All the good build Alexa and Becky had between October and January was tossed aside because why?


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> All the good build Alexa and Becky had between October and January was tossed aside because why?


Black history month and a hometown Mania...


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> As far as one on one matches goes it's 2-2 on all TV. But ya it's kind of bullshit. I just hate how it was building to Alexa/Becky/Mickie and then Naomi comes back from ANOTHER injury and gets the title then injures herself again and then comes back again and wins it. All the good build Alexa and Becky had between October and January was tossed aside because why?


Let's start the Wrestlemania in Columbus in the horseshoe petition! Automatic championship win!


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> As far as one on one matches goes it's 2-2 on all TV. But ya it's kind of bullshit. I just hate how it was building to Alexa/Becky/Mickie and then Naomi comes back from ANOTHER injury and gets the title then injures herself again and then comes back again and wins it. All the good build Alexa and Becky had between October and January was tossed aside because why?


Yeah the reason the match was a clusterfuck. Because Naomi and co had no buisness being involved. They had a great match of Alexa, Becky, and Mickie. Before Naomi returned. And Mickie out Bliss over like a million dollars. The SD womans divsison was on fire. Then Naomi returned, not her fault. But they booked her to beat Bliss. The feud, and the division lost all heat AFTER that. So even when they gave it back to Alexa. IT just diddn't feel the same. So they decided to over book their match at mania, by adding everyone including the toilet cleaner. And what you get is a clusterfuck match. Only shining light. IS Alexa looked HOT . And the SD womans division got some decent exposure. But boy Alexa Mickie had so much potential.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Great she had her WM match, I was stressed as hell it was going to be off the card! We all kind of knew she would lose, sucks it was a Naomi over someone like Becky or Mickie but we will see what happens next.

......Also glad to see I guessed her attire based off her quote from "Riddle me Bliss" I thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## starsfan24

How about that pyro? :mark


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Pyro was great. she deserved it!


----------



## JC00

Man the Beckbeards won't ever give Alexa any credit.. One of them in the Becky thread saying Alexa was bad in the match and Becky was great. Give me a break.. 5 minute match, Alexa hit her spots. Not saying she put on some clinic but come on she wasn't bad.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Let's have a quick re-match on Tuesday so Naomi can squash her one more time and then let's move on to different things. I've had just about enough of this bullshit.

Awesome pyro and a nice pop, though. Let's just hope they have something for her post-Naomi, because the only other real babyface on the roster is Becky and we've seen that too many times to go back to it. Alexa vs Mickie could be a tough sell because Mickie isn't really that over. Oh well, guess we'll have to wait and see.

Now looking forward to tomorrow night's Ride Along episode with Lexi and Carmella.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Man the Beckbeards won't ever give Alexa any credit.. One of them in the Becky thread saying Alexa was bad in the match and Becky was great. Give me a break.. 5 minute match, Alexa hit her spots. Not saying she put on some clinic but come on she wasn't bad.


Yeah no amazing match by any means, but Alexa did what she could for having so much going on in the ring at once.


----------



## 3ku1

Well TBF that is a Becky Mark thread. Just like this a Alexa mark thread. I mean I was prasing Alexa, and trashing Naomi :lol. But that said. I don't know what that Becky mark is smoking,. Alexa was the MVP of the match imo. Her psychology was awesome, her character work was awesome. Her Ring Work improoved alot. And she ate the pin. While Becky and co sat on their asses outside the ring.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Now looking forward to tomorrow night's Ride Along episode with Lexi and Carmella.


Just looked at the schedule, either they haven't updated it or they bumped it.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

WM33


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Just looked at the schedule, either they haven't updated it or they bumped it.


It was originally on the Mania week schedule, but now it's not there anymore. Fucking hell.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Let's have a quick re-match on Tuesday so Naomi can squash her one more time and then let's move on to different things. I've had just about enough of this bullshit.
> 
> Awesome pyro and a nice pop, though. Let's just hope they have something for her post-Naomi, because the only other real babyface on the roster is Becky and we've seen that too many times to go back to it. Alexa vs Mickie could be a tough sell because Mickie isn't really that over. Oh well, guess we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Now looking forward to tomorrow night's Ride Along episode with Lexi and Carmella.


Theirs been talk of Kelly Kelly coming to Smackdown. I expected them to debut tonight. But it fdidnt happen. K2 should be over in her return. I can see Alexa Kelly. In some fun little feud. Heading to the next ppv. Where Alexa may get her rematch againgst Naomi or whoever.


----------



## starsfan24

She hit her spots. The DDT and forearm were really nice. Has she pulled out the DDT ever. The finish going into the submission was a it strange, I'll have to go back and watch it again. It wasn't anything outstanding, but it went ok I though. A 6 person match with the time they had to work with. It wasn't too bad or as much of a cluster as I thought it was going to be. Kind of upset she took the fall again but oh well. Time to move on to Tuesday to see what Smackdown brings. And tomorrow night's Ride Along :mark:


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Well TBF that is a Becky Mark thread. Just like this a Alexa mark thread. I mean I was prasing Alexa, and trashing Naomi :lol. But that said. I don't know what that Becky mark is smoking,. Alexa was the MVP of the match imo. Her psychology was awesome, her character work was awesome. Her Ring Work improoved alot. And she ate the pin. While Becky and co sat on their asses outside the ring.


Ya but only thing we've discussed about Naomi is her botching a freaking sunset flip.... But they can go ahead and say Alexa was bad in the match but then they can't sit there and say someone that hit her usual moves in a 5 minute match was "great".


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Ya but only thing we've discussed about Naomi is her botching a freaking sunset flip.... But they can go ahead and say Alexa was bad in the match but then they can't sit there and say someone that hit her usual moves in 5 minute match was "great".


It was a pretty basic match with everyone getting their stuff in. Everyone for the most part looked fine and got the majority of their stuff in. Hard to say someone looked bad when each participant had only 2 or 3 big spots.


----------



## machomanjohncena

Alexa was fine but she's still green and was given the belt to soon


----------



## KC Armstrong

Can we just stop with this "Oh, Becky marks said this, Naomi marks said that" crap? Who gives a fuck? We saw the match, she was perfectly fine. She pulled out a different cool move we haven't seen, showing once again that she doesn't do more flashy stuff not because she can't, but because it's not her role. If she ever gets to be a babyface you'll see all the flashy shit, some of which she used to do early on in NXT. As long as she is in this current heel role who loses almost every single match, it's gonna be mainly heel/character stuff while Naomi puts her ass in her face. That's just the way it is and I don't really give a shit about who does or does not like it.


----------



## machomanjohncena

KC Armstrong said:


> Let's have a quick re-match on Tuesday so Naomi can squash her one more time and then let's move on to different things. I've had just about enough of this bullshit.


now you know how it felt for becky fans when she kept getting beat by alexa


----------



## Acezwicker

3ku1 said:


> Well TBF that is a Becky Mark thread. Just like this a Alexa mark thread. I mean I was prasing Alexa, and trashing Naomi :lol. But that said. I don't know what that Becky mark is smoking,. Alexa was the MVP of the match imo. Her psychology was awesome, her character work was awesome. Her Ring Work improoved alot. And she ate the pin. While Becky and co sat on their asses outside the ring.


You're clearly talking about me. The pacing was best with Becky vs Mickie. I didn't think Alexa was the worst in the match, far from it. Carmella and Naomi were much much worse. 

I praise Becky because of the subtleties, psychology, knowing how to bring the crowd into it with her character work and her ability to make every moment count. 

There were awkward moments like Carmella clearly out of position/missed her cue and Becky signalling for her to come here.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I am watching the match again now and easily Alexa had the 2nd best best pop next to Naomi of course, not to mention fireworks at the top of the ramp and then as she started walking the ramp fireworks down the side of the arena so a lot for of love for her! 

....I really wish Champions entered last in the match like it always use to be, Naomi got her music all the way to the ring while dancing in the ring and Alexa only got it to the middle of the ramp


----------



## KC Armstrong

TraumaCaspian said:


> I really wish Champions entered last in the match like it always use to be, Naomi got her music all the way to the ring while dancing in the ring and Alexa only got it to the middle of the ramp



Lexi even came up with this great pose with the title belt and they don't give a fuck... but let's all stand around like fucking morons while Naomi does her 5-minute dance routine.


----------



## 3ku1

Acezwicker said:


> You're clearly talking about me. The pacing was best with Becky vs Mickie and vs Alexa. I didn't think Alexa was the worst in the match, far from it. Carmella and Naomi were much much worse.
> 
> I praise Becky because of the subtleties, psychology, knowing how to bring the crowd into it with her character work and her ability to make every moment count.
> 
> There were awkward moments like Carmella clearly out of position/missed her cue and Becky signalling for her to come here.


I am? I was just responding to someone say someone in the Becky Thread said this about Alexa. I never mentioned you. I agree Becky has great psychology in this match, so did Alexa. Which backs it up even more based on the pacing in this match. IT should of been Alexa v Mickie V Becky. Unfortunately it does not matter anymore.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Lexi even came up with this great pose with the title belt and they don't give a fuck... but let's all stand around like fucking morons while Naomi does her 5-minute dance routine.


That was so dumb. I was hoping Lexi would pop her to start the match.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

KC Armstrong said:


> Lexi even came up with this great pose with the title belt and they don't give a fuck... but let's all stand around like fucking morons while Naomi does her 5-minute dance routine.


Right when I saw the amount of time they were giving Naomi to dance around the ring I knew Alexa was going to lose the title to her


----------



## Acezwicker

3ku1 said:


> I am? I was just responding to someone say someone in the Becky Thread said this about Alexa. I never mentioned you. I agree Becky has great psychology in this match, so did Alexa. Which backs it up even more based on the pacing in this match. IT should of been Alexa v Mickie V Becky. Unfortunately it does not matter anymore.


Either you or Jcoo that said it, he was lowkey talking about me. Regardless, it should have been that triple threat, but "smart" fans don't understand storytelling and wanted Naomi to win the title just off of Orlando being her hometown without a proper story or build to wrestlemania. 

Alexa retaining here would have been better to try to get heat on her.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

From WWE Instagram before the match


----------



## jellybeanx007

KC Armstrong said:


> Lexi even came up with this great pose with the title belt and they don't give a fuck... but let's all stand around like fucking morons while Naomi does her 5-minute dance routine.


Cringed, sighed, and shook my head hard when I saw that. Alexa's intro was over so quick.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

That head dress Mickie had was fantastic. Wish everyone else got a legit time length on their entrance like Naomi.


----------



## BlaccNRedd

She is so fine...


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> That head dress Mickie had was fantastic. Wish everyone else got a legit time length on their entrance like Naomi.


:lol. From her 5 minute cart wheels down the 500 meter rampy. To her dancing in the ring. Like she is still with Brodus Clay and Cameron. IT was all set up for Naomi to win. Of course Bliss had to eat the pin. What is that 7 in a row or something now. Most likely Bliss well get a rematch on SD Live on Wed over here. She well eat another one. And hopefully Alexa can move on and have a fresh feud. Before one day regaining the title. I Feel sorry for what ever poor woman who has to work a match or try to get a match out of Naomi now. Well paraphrase survive a match with Naomi :lol.


----------



## stevefox1200

To be fair Alexa got a bunch of pyro 

I think she looked fine but it was Naomi's home town and she was winning, I have no problem putting focus on that


----------



## 3ku1

Murphys point of view as Alexa came out :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Re-watched the match, when Natty came in and Alexa was like, "No, no, nope, no." and rolled out. Awesome.


----------



## 3ku1

That reaction when someone steals your property.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss is still a massive rising star. She's just gonna keep getting bigger and better, title or no title


----------



## Jersey

Mickie's attire was her representing her native American heritage.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

Ok, my take on the WM match. That was ridiculous.

Let me get this straight. Naomi jumps over the top rope and wipes out the ENTIRE group of girls. Only Alexa gets up. Then Alexa forearms Naomi in face and she drops down cold. (the same forearm that took Micki James out cold on SD) Then 5 seconds later Alexa taps to Naomi. And NOBODY see's how stupid that was? 

Why didn't Alexa get to go up on the top rope and execute a Twisted Bliss? Naomi could have moved, THEN put Alexa in a submission. What horrible writing.

Everything about the dam match was enraging.

- Why doesn't Alexia the champ come out last? This goes for the guys too. Champ should ALWAYS come out last. In the sports world like boxing , MMA, etc... Champ comes out last. WWE champs in 80's came out last.

- Why were ALL the girls intros cut short EXCEPT Naomi. What an embarrassment.

- Why was Naomi even in this dam thing to begin with. Zero story line, ZERO heat, she has absolutely ZERO chemistry with the other girls. Look at the weeks leading up to WM. Watch all the Smackdowns and Talking Smack's. The other 5 girls had a nice little story going on. Naomi didn't have anything involved with them BEFORE her injury either.

And everybody describes Naomi as a botchfest. Does she botch more than other girls YES. Did she botch at WM, YES, 2 times to be exact. And Yes she botched right before the tap to Alexa. She sat up too fast and made Alexa land incorrectly. That was not Alexa's fault.

But this is how I describe Naomi. She's a HOT TAG performer. Yep, HOT TAG. Everything she does, is like she just HOT TAGGED in. She only has one speed. 

Anybody , Natalya , Carmella, Becky, Mickie, would have been a better win than Naomi. Any of the other women would have had a better story line set up going forward than Naomi winning. 

Rant over...


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Riddle Me Bliss &#55357;&#56840; #riddler #wrestlemania


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

hey did any of the girls besides alexa get pyro? i cant recall if maybe charlotte or sasha did


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey did any of the girls besides alexa get pyro? i cant recall if maybe charlotte or sasha did


Charlotte had pyro.


----------



## JC00

TBF Alexa did get a longer intro than everyone not named Naomi.. Hell, Becky wasn't even a quarter of the way down the ramp before Mickie's music hit.

I just wonder if any of the other girls had as drawn out entrances as Naomi if they would have done them, but all the other women's entrances consist of a slight pose at the top and then walking to the ring. Naomi is the one that needs the long drawn entrance because that's all she has. Terrible on the mic and just not even passable for what someone should be 7 years in. She is truly a hot-tag specialist. Had 4 spots in the match last night and botched 2 of them.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Charlotte had pyro.


I think that shows how much they value Bliss, as one of only 2 women to get cool expensive pyro


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Schedule still shows the Club and Golden Truth episode of Ride Along.


----------



## Mango13

Lenny Leonard said:


> I think that shows how much they value Bliss, as one of only 2 women to get cool expensive pyro


Actually 3 Women, Sasha had rim pyro behind her when she got up onto the apron.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

I think Funko is making a POP of her. These were waiting for her when she got home. Think Funko sent them to her 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848993361281372170


----------



## starsfan24

I don't think this interview was posted. If it was, let me know and I'll change it. 

I'd get a Pop of Alexa all day.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I think Funko is making a POP of her. These were waiting for her when she got home. Think Funko sent them to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848993361281372170


Her love for Disney is so adorable lol.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#wrestlemania


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Her love for Disney is so adorable lol.


Who doesn't love Stitch?


----------



## 3ku1

I thought the ending was bad writing and just lazy from Naomi. When Bliss hit That brutal forearm. Then randomly Naomi makes her tap out. I think everyone was confused. Bad writing. Having Naomi in the match in the first place was a mistake. It was obvious pacing worked better when Alexa, Becky, Mickie were in the ring. The night when Mickie put Bliss over like a million dollars on SD live. Was great. Then Naomi returned :lol. And that was it for the SD woman's division who up to that point from October-Feb were hot. Now I'm not blaming Naomi. Good on her for finally winning the title. But this is true. She's been in wwe seven years. And she just hot tags. The finish was All her botching. One point she sent Becky flying and she landed on her neck so hard lol. I was like ouch. Hope Beckys okay. She's been in Wwe seven years. And has not improved I the ring At all. Bliss has in 6 months.


----------



## JC00

Hope she doesn't go to Raw.


----------



## starsfan24

Thought the same thing. Needs to stay on Smackdown.


----------



## 3ku1

Haha when Vince suggested a brand split. I thought damn please say Alexa stays on SD. I hope Alexa is on SD her entire career, well as long as shes in WWE. She might leave and have kids with Murphy. ON Raw. She well get no where. SD is the land of oppurtunity. On Raw they are so focused on the 3 HW. It's not the right place for Lexi.


----------



## starsfan24

Hoping Nia gets flipped to SD so we can get Team RUDE :mark:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i'll buy a funko of bliss anyday of the week


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


>


DAMN


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


>


wens3


----------



## Lenny Leonard

The only positives of alexa moving to raw if it happens is that vince will always see raw as his baby and wants his best stars on, which would show how much they value her. Plus her and Nia could become a neat little team.

Or she'll just be another sacrifice to the alter of charlotte. Though she and bayley could have a good feud

I'm sure it will leak in the days coming up who goes where


----------



## 3ku1

She is also valuable on SD Live. The thing with a sent down to Raw. IS I see the womans roster the B Show. Unfortunately who would she feud with Bayley? The 3 HW well take precedence. And I just don't see any oppurtuntiies for her their. Where as on SD. Their is more chances.


----------



## starsfan24

I just hope her and Nia are together. I would love to see Team Rude wreck shop.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849069326753820673


I'm glad Alexa is the character she is now and Dawson is part of The Revival but if you saw that WWE PC promo class video of her and Dawson as a southern couple, I think it would have lead to something great.


----------



## Jersey

Hopefully Bliss stays on SD.


----------



## starsfan24

So no Ride Along then.....


----------



## 3ku1

Looks like it was scrapped. OR Rescheduled I Don't know.


----------



## KC Armstrong

There will definitely be some kind of shakeup in the women's divisions because they are so small and a couple of scenarios have already run their course. 

Charlotte is obviously never going to SmackDown. Sasha & Bayley are about to have their big feud, so they're not going anywhere. My worst fear is Dana Brooke (who is now apparently officially a babyface) going to SmackDown and feuding with Lexi. Dear God, please don't let that happen. 

If Lexi had to go to Raw for some reason, they would bury her so fucking hard. I don't know, man. I don't see a lot of great options for the immediate future, unfortunately.

The best thing would really be to put Lexi & Nia together. Both would be extremely happy with that and since Nia just isn't getting over, you might solve a couple of problems with one move.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I Think best move would be for Lexi to stay put on SD Live. And Nia gets drafted to SD. Alexa and Nia team up. What they should do is introduce a SD Womans Tag Division. That would be perfect. As it seems it is just the Womans title scene and that is it. Give the others something to do. So Nia to SD, I think should happen. Or Lexi to Raw. Prefer Nia to SD though. Guess well just have to wait and see. Considering Alexa DESPITE what her detractors say is very over. So Nia could use alot of that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> What they should do is introduce a SD Womans Tag Division. That would be perfect.


Fuck no. They don't even really have a male tag division and their women's division consists of 6 or 7 girls. That would be ridiculous.

I'm just telling you, if they make some more moves to fuck SD over next week, like trading AJ Styles for Sami Zayn or Becky Lynch for Dana Brooke, they can kiss my ass.


----------



## starsfan24

Tough to do a tag team within such a small division. Hell the whole division was in the match on Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1

Look I was just going off the Nia and Alexa team up idea :lol. Considering alot of the reasons Natyala, Naomi, and Carmella were in the match on Sunday. Was the whole "Everyone takes part" thing. Even though the whole match was Alexa, Mickie, and Becky. 

I think AJ is going to Raw anyway. The Trade well be for Roman. Sami prob being sent to SD, for who? Ambrose possibly. I think Nia should be sent to SD. I just hope Alexa stays on SD. That is her future. I mean she goes to Raw. She got nothing going on their.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I think AJ is going to Raw anyway. The Trade well be for Roman.


Um, no, the guy who just retired The Undertaker is DEFINITELY NOT going to SmackDown. 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Um, no, the guy who just retired The Undertaker is DEFINITELY NOT going to SmackDown.
> 
> :duck


Well their was that report. AJ to Raw, Roman to SD. So I guess LOL even the Alexa thread is turning into a Roman Smark thread :lol :lol. Anyway that was the talk. Guess may not so be true now. I just hope Lexi stays on SD .


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Well their was that report. AJ to Raw, Roman to SD. So I guess LOL even the Alexa thread is turning into a Roman Smark thread :lol :lol. Anyway that was the talk. Guess may not so be true now. I just hope Lexi stays on SD .


Don't worry, we're not gonna turn it into that. I'm just saying it's silly to believe that the #1 guy in the company, who just retired The Undertaker and will take the Universal Title from Brock as Heyman told us tonight, will not be traded to the B-show. Reigns & Charlotte are RAW 4 life.


----------



## 3ku1

Anyway. I think I am taking a break from WWE after tommorros SD :lol. Loads of WWE this week. But do we think Alexa is getting a rematch tommorro againgst Naomi? Can we hope Naomi is injured again. TBH I am other Alexa jobbing to Naomi. Give Alexa something else. Make her feud with Mickie. I Don't think they need the title, story is their.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Anyway. I think I am taking a break from WWE after tommorros SD :lol. Loads of WWE this week. But do we think Alexa is getting a rematch tommorro againgst Naomi? *Can we hope Naomi is injured again.* TBH I am other Alexa jobbing to Naomi. Give Alexa something else. Make her feud with Mickie. I Don't think they need the title, story is their.


Nah don't hope that. I bet she'll get it in a few weeks or at Backlash (If she's still on SD).


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Nah don't hope that. I bet she'll get it in a few weeks or at Backlash (If she's still on SD).


Nah I wasen't being serious. I was just eluding to the last time Bliss dropped to Naomi. And she had to give it back, or Bliss beat Becky for the title again. I Agree prob few weeks, or hopefully Lexi is still on SD. And she gets her rematch. I was just wondering what happens for the SD woman, after the mania match was a result of very poor booking of the division the past two months. Maybe a tag match, like Raw had. Maybe a Promo from Bliss? I don't know.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Dude has no chill :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard

wasn't there an interview bliss did with some guy named justin labar? has that been posted


----------



## JC00

One thing that would suck if she went to Raw is no more Talking Smack....


----------



## JC00

No mention of her title rematch in the SD preview. All it says is basically who will be the first to challenge Naomi


----------



## Jersey

I think she'll get her shot at backlash. Bliss on raw just wouldn't seem right for some reason.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> One thing that would suck if she went to Raw is no more Talking Smack....


I didn't even think of that. Man that would suck.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> No mention of her title rematch in the SD preview. All it says is basically who will be the first to challenge Naomi


Bliss is the one who ate the pin. As former champion. Kayfabe wise surley she's first entitled to a rematch? But WWE logic and all..


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> I think she'll get her shot at backlash. Bliss on raw just wouldn't seem right for some reason.


Yeah I'll go as far and say her and AJ are the franchise players on SD. And the brands top 2 stars. They would lose ALOT if both or one of them was drafted.


----------



## JC00

Apparently Bayley's superfan Izzie is going to the show tonight as a Blissfit


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849383809661493253
Welp


----------



## KC Armstrong

I mean, I'm glad she will be done with Naomi after tonight, but are y'all thinking what I'm thinking?










Also, Izzy with the heel turn OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, I'm glad she will be done with Naomi after tonight, but are y'all thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Izzy with the heel turn OUT OF NOWHERE!


Nobody say it. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## KC Armstrong

It's not like I'm certain, but it is rather curious. I know the next PPV is like 2 months away, so the re-match was gonna happen on SmackDown, anyway, but 2 days after Mania when they just announced a superstar shakeup? Smells like Raw to me...


----------



## 3ku1

What's not gonna happen? Bliss jobbing to Naomi again? Yeah that's definitely going to happen :lol. Hopefully they protect her this time

ETA: oh the Raw thing. Look two minds about that. Raw is perceived to be the A Show. Even though up till now from October-Feb SD was. So if she's drafted their. Shows WWE see her highley. But for Lexis best interest. Raw is the worst place she could go to. The focus we'll be on the 3HW def. And she well end up feeling stifled their. On SD she well get more opportunities. And more creative freedom. So o hope she's not going to RAw


----------



## TD Stinger

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, I'm glad she will be done with Naomi after tonight, but are y'all thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Izzy with the heel turn OUT OF NOWHERE!


I want Izzy to grow up to be a wrestler, and then debut by attacking Bayley for leaving her behind. I don't even care if Bayley is 50 by then.

As far as Bliss goes, I don't see her leaving. Right now, I think Charlotte will come to SD and Becky will go to Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> What's not gonna happen? Bliss jobbing to Naomi again? Yeah that's definitely going to happen :lol. Hopefully they protect her this time


Well, duh, obviously. Talking about BlissyFace on Raw.




> Right now, I think Charlotte will come to SD and Becky will go to Raw.


Hate to sound like a broken record, but noooo.


----------



## starsfan24

Fun fact: I sat behind Izzy and family for TLC. She wasn't happy when Alexa won the title, so it is a heel turn for sure.


----------



## 3ku1

Well if it means Bliss staying put on SD. I well take the trade of Charlotte to SD and Becky to Raw any day.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Fun fact: I sat behind Izzy and family for TLC. She wasn't happy when Alexa won the title, so it is a heel turn for sure.


That's what you would expect. How old is she? 10? At that age I definitely wasn't rooting for any heel.




> Well if it means Bliss staying put on SD. I well take the trade of Charlotte to SD and Becky to Raw any day.


Charlotte is Raw 4 Life, but let's say this did happen. Being on the same show as Charlotte would be terrible for Lexi. Right now she's pretty much the #1 heel on SmackDown. If Charlotte joined the show she would immediately be an afterthought. Next thing you know she's in a storyline "dating" some jabroni like Alicia or Carmella. Fuck that.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> That's what you would expect. How old is she? 10? At that age I definitely wasn't rooting for any heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte is Raw 4 Life, but let's say this did happen. Being on the same show as Charlotte would be terrible for Lexi. Right now she's pretty much the #1 heel on SmackDown. If Charlotte joined the show she would immediately be an afterthought.


Yes fair enough. But could get Charlotte v Bliss. Who knows how they book it. Maybe best interest for Lexi. Is Nia gets drafted to SD. Becky goes to Raw. 

And when I was ten. I rooted for the heel then. And I still do now. When I was ten or so. I rooted for Rock when he pummelled Mankinds head with all those chair shots. When all my friends were what's wrong with you. Rocks gonna kill Mankind. I was like good :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Yes fair enough. But could get Charlotte v Bliss. Who knows how they book it. Maybe best interest for Lexi. Is Nia gets drafted to SD. Becky goes to Raw.



Charlotte vs Lexi is not happening right now, because I don't see either girl turning babyface anytime soon. 

I highly doubt that they would move Becky to Raw since their #1 babyface Nikki Bella already announced that she's taking a break. Losing your 2 biggest babyfaces post Mania would be pretty terrible. Becky and Naomi will be the top babyfaces on SD going forward.


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Damn


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> DAMN


Fixed it for you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm9teEV1wEc


----------



## KC Armstrong

Just checked again. Next SmackDown PPV happens May 21. Seriously, what other reason could there be for killing this feud tonight? They easily could have dragged this out for 2 or 3 weeks and then build the next feud for Naomi going into Backlash.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Just checked again. Next SmackDown PPV happens May 21. Seriously, what other reason could there be for killing this feud tonight? They easily could have dragged this out for 2 or 3 weeks and then build the next feud for Naomi going into Backlash.


We don't know for sure Bliss does not retain tonight. Unlikely. Because Like you said Naomi prob gonna be a top fave. But SD live need a top female Heel. That's bliss. So I just don't see her being drafted to Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> We don't know for sure Bliss does not retain tonight. Unlikely. Because Like you said Naomi prob gonna be a top fave. But SD live need a top female Heel. That's bliss. So I just don't see her being drafted to Raw.


Retain? Title is already gone, bro.

... and yeah, we do know she's not gonna win it back. You think Naomi wins the title, has to drop it immediately due to an injury, then wins it back and drops it 2 days later? Yeah, there is a 0.0% chance of that happening and it shouldn't. It would be all kinds of stupid.

The most likely scenario I could see would be Alexa being traded for Emma or possibly, even though it would suck, her BFF.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Retain? Title is already gone, bro.
> 
> ... and yeah, we do know she's not gonna win it back. You think Naomi wins the title, has to drop it immediately due to an injury, then wins it back and drops it 2 days later? Yeah, there is a 0.0% chance of that happening and it shouldn't. It would be all kinds of stupid.
> 
> The most likely scenario I could see would be Alexa being traded for Emma or possibly, even though it would suck, her BFF.


Your just speculating you have no IDEA if She's been drafted to Raw. Theirs no Basis for it yet. And fine the title is gone. I was just suggesting theirs still a rematch tonight. It hasent happened yet.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Your just speculating you have no IDEA if She's been drafted to Raw. Theirs no Basis for it yet. And fine the title is gone. I was just suggesting theirs still a rematch tonight. It hasent happened yet.



Of course I don't know for sure. Just saying there are quite a few things pointing in that direction.


----------



## starsfan24

If I were betting on it I'd say she ends up on Raw. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> If I were betting on it I'd say she ends up on Raw. Hope I'm wrong.


I have a feeling which ever brand it is Sasha is going to the other one.


----------



## 3ku1

It's quite possible yes. If we'll they we'll end the Naomi feud. I just wish Alexa wasent getting a rematch. As she well job to her again. Because she's the heel. So they may setup her going to Raw. Of course that would have its pros. Raw is the perceived A show. WWE see her highley. And while it won't change much for Lexi in terms of routine, schedule etc. From a career stand point. She well end up being stifled. The 3HW we'll always be the precedence. She won't have the same creative freedom and opportunities she gets on SD. I hope she's SD for life. But i have a bad feeling


----------



## starsfan24

Still got that Mania gear on :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah got the gear on. And she well get the same outcome with the gear on . What should be happening seeing currently Alexa is WWE most popular female on the MR right now. Her merch sales, and her Axiss line backs this up. Give her a Babyface turn. And make her feud with Mickie as heel. That is what I hope happens. Instead of a pointless loss. And Alexa gets drafted to Raw as Heel. They already have Charlotte. SD needs Alexa.


----------



## starsfan24

Yayyyy. Let's just move on from Naomi now please.


----------



## 3ku1

Yayy she lost. Now turn her face. And make her feud with Mickie now please . OR just start booking Alexa better now. Honestly was that her billionth free tv lost to Naomi.


----------



## JC00

Beckbeards must be seething... Naomi beating Alexa hurts Becky


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Beckbeards must be seething... Naomi beating Alexa hurts Becky


What because Alexa beat Becky for the title. I never understood that line of thinking. Becky wsa not involved in the match. But I am guessing Kayfabe. TBH though without riling them up. I just don't think WWE see's Becky as a Top Star. They already clearly see Bliss as one. Just feels to me Becky has always been enhancement talent. The way they limit her push. She is a top babyface sure. But it is just a vibe.


----------



## machomanjohncena

JC00 said:


> Beckbeards must be seething... Naomi beating Alexa hurts Becky


it's ridiculous how naomi has been able to beat alexa so many times but not becky


----------



## SovereignVA

idgi was Becky booked to be so much stronger than Naomi?


----------



## 3ku1

SovereignVA said:


> idgi was Becky booked to be so much stronger than Naomi?



No Becky has been booked even weaker then Alexa has been. But guess the reasoning is. Because Becky had been booked so weak againgt Alexa. And Alexa recently beat Becky for the title. Naomi being booked so strong againgst Alexa recently. Makes Becky look bad. That she can't beat Alexa. Riddles :lol


----------



## JC00

SovereignVA said:


> idgi was Becky booked to be so much stronger than Naomi?


Becky couldn't beat Alexa in any title match. Naomi has beaten Alexa in 3... I guess being married to the Samoan family of wrestling and complaining after someone put Alicia Fox's face instead of yours on a Total Diva's graphic gets you things.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah TBH I Think this Naomi push is AD Spot for Total Divas. She is one the face of that show atm. So basically they have sent Alexa and Becky the top two stars who carried the womans division from October-Feb. Down a stream without a paddle, for all of this.


----------



## machomanjohncena

3ku1 said:


> Yeah TBH I Think this Naomi push is AD Spot for Total Divas. She is one the face of that show atm. So basically they have sent Alexa and Becky the top two stars who carried the womans division from October-Feb. Down a stream without a paddle, for all of this.


Yeah this Naomi super-push has made both Alexa and Becky look bad and it's probably being done for Total Divas


----------



## JC00

And let me be clear, had Becky, Mickie, or Natalya walked out of WM with the title I would have been ok with it because titles change hands. Hell even if Carmella would have won after an Ellsworth run-in. Just didn't like the whole hot shot it to Naomi 60 days before WM because it's in her hometown, "oh she injured herself again" well let the other girls do the heavy lifting of SD for 7 months while Naomi missed 3.5 months. 

The match should have been Alexa/Becky/Mickie with Becky finally overcoming Alexa and Mickie and then Alexa and Mickie going to feud.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> And let me be clear, had Becky, Mickie, or Natalya walked out of WM with the title I would have been ok with it because titles change hands. Hell even if Carmella would have won after an Ellsworth run-in. Just didn't like the whole hot shot it to Naomi 60 days before WM because it's in her hometown, "oh she injured herself again" well let the other girls do the heavy lifting of SD for 7 months while Naomi missed 3.5 months.
> 
> *The match should have been Alexa/Becky/Mickie with Becky finally overcoming Alexa and Mickie and then Alexa and Mickie going to feud*.


Yep that is exactly what should of happened. Hot Shotting the title a month before mania. When they had gold for months with Alexa/Becky/Mickie. Made the whole division feel anti climatic. And it lost its heat completley. Becky was the biggest babyface in this whole feud. The story should of been Becky over coming the odds set by Alexa and Mickie. I mean even in the match, the pacing worked the best with those 3. Instead like you said we had those three girls carrying the division for 7 months. Naomi returns after being out 3 and a bit months. And gets her title win at mania. IT has no pay off, because well no ones cares anymore.


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa hasn't gotten a win over Naomi am I correct?


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

We need a shoot of bliss with the jacket.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Alexa hasn't gotten a win over Naomi am I correct?


As far as one-on-one matches goes Alexa has 2 CLEAN wins over Naomi. So it's not like it's been completely one-sided.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Alexa hasn't gotten a win over Naomi am I correct?


No.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> As far as one-on-one matches goes Alexa has 2 CLEAN wins over Naomi. So it's not like it's been completely one-sided.


I was thinking about this little feud, but now I remember those. Thanks my man.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't remember that? But as far as since being on SD Live, recently Alexa has not beat Naomi.


----------



## JC00

Alexa definitely going to Raw... None of the other women outside of Naomi appeared tonight. Although if Nia is staying I bet Alexa is probably very happy because they are besties. 

But holy shit I just saw the promo for the Total Divas season premiere(I don't watch it) and SD is really the Total Divas division, Nikki, Natalya, Naomi, Maryse and Renee all SD and if she had never gotten taken off TV Eva Marie.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah in a Kayfabe sense Alexa has acheived all their is on SD Live. 2 x Smackdown Womans Champion. Top Heel on that division. Because of how thin and how poorly booked of late the division is. She has hit her sealing. I think we need to mentally accept and prepare that she is being drafted to Raw.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

nah lets keep hoping she stays on smackdown and nia comes over. Bliss could be an even bigger bitch heel with a giant samoan backing her up


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> nah lets keep hoping she stays on smackdown and nia comes over. Bliss could be an even bigger bitch heel with a giant samoan backing her up


Oh yeah am hoping like hell Lexi stays on SD for life. Well as long as she is in WWE. The only way I See her staying is if NIA gets drafted to SD. That is the best possible outcome for Lexi. She gets sent to Raw. I am worried it well end up stifling her. She has far more creative freedom and oppurtuntiies on SD. Well everyone does. I could so see Nia being like Alexas body guard. She can't beat Naomi so she gets Nia to beat her up lol.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

also i wonder if they will put bliss's cool jacket up on the auction site


----------



## starsfan24

Just hope Nia and her are together after next week.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Bliss stays on SD. And Nia get's drafted to SD Live. Team Rude!


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#fivefeetoffury #sdlive #riddler #wwe #blissdoff #blissfit


----------



## 3ku1

Guess if Lexi gets drafted to Raw. IF Nia stays on Raw. They could team up. Rather Nia come to SD , and Lexi stays though.


----------



## 3ku1

https://instagram.com/p/BSfLCh5jqPs/embed" frameborder="0">


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> I was thinking about this little feud, but now I remember those. Thanks my man.


Does Summerslam count?


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> also i wonder if they will put bliss's cool jacket up on the auction site


They won't I assume she would won't to keep it


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Is that Muprhy? Is his real name Matt lol? had no idea.


Play enough TEW you know everyone's name


----------



## 3ku1

Matt and Lexi. Had no idea. This couple I Think is prob the most iconic couple in WWE history :lol. Simply because the woman is the bigger star. 

God thinking wonder how Lexi and Becky feel about carrying the division for 7 months. Put all the hard work in, and not get rewarded at mania. Because of some Total Divas plug, increase viewership and revenue BS. You knew after The sacrificing Cena and Taker. For some Total Bellas John proposes to Nikki BS. Fuckery was on the cards.


----------



## nyelator

Here is my rant over the last couple of nights
First off the cutting Bliss entrance short pissed me off then Naomi get's her rave party thing the whole way down the ramp and into the ring................ I wish it stopped their what sense does it make to have Bliss tap Nattie and Mella are right their. 


Then two nights later she taps out again due to her trying to cheat right in front of the ref.

So she taps twice in three nights (I would like you to keep in mind if Naomi did not hurt herself with her finish should would have pinned her twice)

This is not the worst the whole thing is because Naomi has had "years of hard work " so she get's two title runs one of which will more than likely get past a month let's break down a WM moment just last year that was in the same vein
Zack Ryder' IC Title run 10 years in WWE got him self over (something Naomi has never done) they bury him then give him a IC title only to lose's it to pretty much and no offense to Miz and Maryse a angle for Total Divas


----------



## starsfan24

I would be fine with it if she had gotten the upper hand at SOME POINT over the last few months.

The last one on one win she had on TV was when she beat Becky for the vacant title.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't know it just feels the past 60 days leading into mania. Bliss was booked so poorly as a champion. They jobbed her out on Free TV to Naomi for weeks. She diddn't go into mania strong. She is not the biggest woman on the MR :lol. That means nothing because look at Asuka. She has booked as a threat, but because they book her strong. So your like okay she is like the female Rey, she uses her size effectively. It is like with Owens, he is big. But he is booked as someone who uses his size effectively. Bliss not once other then Becky, was booked to get the upper hand. She was booked as a champion who coulden't beat anyone. So it does feel to me Becky and Alexa carried the division. And Naomi comes back for some TD plug. Alexa prob going to Raw not to job to the 3HW. What could of been.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nia praying for that reunion. Just make it happen and let them team up, ffs. Put the facebook live version of Team Rude on TV and it's gonna be awesome. #LookAtThatBootyTho


----------



## 3ku1

Nope not worth it. Raw well end up stifling her. While love to see her team up with Nia. Beyond that, they well job her out to the 3HW.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Nope not worth it. Raw well end up stifling her. While love to see her team up with Nia. Beyond that, they well job her out to the 3HW.



Because jobbing to Naomi every week is better than jobbing to Bayley, Charlotte or Sasha? Nope.

Whether she will be a big deal on Raw or not, you have to look at the positive aspects. Despite recent booking, going to the A-show would be a promotion, more people would see her and she would be happier on the road with her BFF around. 

I wouldn't be terribly disappointed if she stayed on SmackDown, but at this moment I'm rooting for her to go to Raw.

Quite a few Little Miss Bliss shirts in the crowd tonight, by the way. Nice.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Because jobbing to Naomi every week is better than jobbing to Bayley, Charlotte or Sasha? Nope.
> 
> Whether she will be a big deal on Raw or not, you have to look at the positive aspects. Despite recent booking, going to the A-show would be a promotion, more people would see her and she would be happier on the road with her BFF around.
> 
> I wouldn't be terribly disappointed if she stayed on SmackDown, but at this moment I'm rooting for her to go to Raw.
> 
> Quite a few Little Miss Bliss shirts in the crowd tonight, by the way. Nice.


Your reasoning is pretty much flawless. I Can't disagree with anything you have to say. Your right. But I Don't know. IT just seems on Raw it is Sasha and Charlotte, and suspose Bayley and the rest. Would Bliss be given the same creative freedom, or oppurtunities on Raw? Yeah it is the A show. IT would be a promotion. But Last December SD was out drawing Raw in live show attendances. Clearly things have changed since then. Look at this point I think Raw might be the best move. AS in a kayfabe sense she has acheived pretty much their is too on SD. 2 x Womans Champion. Not much to do. So why not.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I thought the match was pretty good, too. Except for the rushed finish at Elimination Chamber, Lexi and Naomi worked pretty well together lately. 

... but I'm still glad it was their last match for a while.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I thought the match was pretty good, too. Except for the rushed finish at Elimination Chamber, Lexi and Naomi worked pretty well together lately.
> 
> ... but I'm still glad it was their last match for a while.
> 
> :duck


You mean the rushed finish at mania too? :lol. But yeah generally they have worked well together. Team Rude at Raw seems good more I think about it. But I wouldent mind if she was SD for life.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

good match between lexi and naomi last night. Also another great pop for bliss


----------



## Jersey

It seems as though she's on the cusp of being a babyface again. It would be a dumb move to remove her off sd and send her to raw. As far as pairing her up with nia, I'll pass on that. Bliss gets reactions while nia doesn't. Nia is a generic talker. Plus it would be horrifiying for nia to turn on bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas morning coffee


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I get that she loses to Naomi on Smackdown as there is no way she is going to beat Naomi again after one night of her with the title but the fact she straight tapped out two nights in a row to her is so weak!!!


----------



## Mango13




----------



## TraumaCaspian

I love that the WWE community on WWE2K17 have already made her new WM attire in the game to play as


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TraumaCaspian said:


> I get that she loses to Naomi on Smackdown as there is no way she is going to beat Naomi again after one night of her with the title but the fact she straight tapped out two nights in a row to her is so weak!!!


That's nothing that a move to RAW and chase for the RAW Women's Championship can't fix. :yoshi


----------



## Lenny Leonard

TraumaCaspian said:


> I get that she loses to Naomi on Smackdown as there is no way she is going to beat Naomi again after one night of her with the title but the fact she straight tapped out two nights in a row to her is so weak!!!


to be fair that is a pretty vicious looking submission. Bliss's elbows were pretty much glued together


----------



## starsfan24

Ok how often does she go to Disney? Lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849693832535003136


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Ok how often does she go to Disney? Lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849693832535003136


Well she lives in Orlando and we all know her love for Disney so probably every single chance she gets.


I do find it funny that she went to Disney World every year as a kid and even celebrated birthdays there and she ended up in Orlando because that's were the Performance Center was.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> It seems as though she's on the cusp of being a babyface again. It would be a dumb move to remove her off sd and send her to raw. As far as pairing her up with nia, I'll pass on that. Bliss gets reactions while nia doesn't. Nia is a generic talker. Plus it would be horrifiying for nia to turn on bliss.


Yeah, when even Bayley's little superfan is running around wearing Alexa merch, the full on heel thing might be coming to an end in the near future. As much as I love bitchy heel Alexa, babyface Alexa should absolutely work. There is zero reason for it not to. Yeah, they felt she needed something different a couple of years ago, but she had just started working in the business with no prior experience, so she just didn't really know what she was doing. When the time comes, it should be a very different story.

Nia is a generic talker when she has to do it on her own. If her and Lexi could play off each other it would be a totally different story. Of course we don't know if Lexi is even moving or if they would ever consider putting them together, but it would be the smart thing to do as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## nyelator

Can she play both heel and face at the same time? Please WWE the least you could do after THAT Maina and THAT SD
(also keep her on SD please)


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Well she lives in Orlando and we all know her love for Disney so probably every single chance she gets.
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that she went to Disney World every year as a kid and even celebrated birthdays there and she ended up in Orlando because that's were the Performance Center was.


I have a feeling WWE life is so tiresome, and crazy. That Disney is like a place of salvation, and an outlet for her. IT helps that she lives in Orlando. But yeah Shes LOVES Disney :lol


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I have a feeling WWE life is so tiresome, and crazy. That Disney is like a place of salvation, and an outlet for her. IT helps that she lives in Orlando. But yeah Shes LOVES Disney :lol


I know that Ziggler,Ryder,and Cody Rhodes are Amusement park bros.


----------



## 3ku1

As for Alexa being drafted to Raw. I would still prefer she stay on SD. She has more oppurtunities here. I get she would prob still be jobbing out to Naomi. But Raw is not exactly the land of oppurtunity when it comes to womans wrestling now is it. Be better I Think if Nia was drafted to SD. Seems Sasha well be. That well be fun for Lexi :lol. Maybe if Lexi goes to Raw, she is drafted for Emma. SD would lose ALOT if Alexa leaves the brand though. She is arguably the top woman female star on that brand, and their breakthrough star.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> As for Alexa being drafted to Raw. I would still prefer she stay on SD. She has more oppurtunities here. I get she would prob still be jobbing out to Naomi. But Raw is not exactly the land of oppurtunity when it comes to womans wrestling now is it. Be better I Think if Nia was drafted to SD. Seems Sasha well be. That well be fun for Lexi :lol. Maybe if Lexi goes to Raw, she is drafted for Emma. SD would lose ALOT if Alexa leaves the brand though. She is arguably the top woman female star on that brand, and their breakthrough star.


Sasha and Bayley feud is their


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Sasha and Bayley feud is their


Yes but Sasha on twitter suggested a move to SD.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Yes but Sasha on twitter suggested a move to SD.


Don't be suprised if the are told to do that as to create more speculation.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Don't be suprised if the are told to do that as to create more speculation.


Yeah it is prob a work. But tbh I think Alexa is going to Raw. Although I hope she stays with SD.


----------



## starsfan24

Spoiler: Shakeup Rumor



The biggest rumor circulating so far is that Charlotte Flair will be making her way to Smackdown Live as a part of the shake-up. Going the other way to RAW in the deal will be Alexa Bliss.



Could be a spoiler so I put it under tags.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Spoiler: Shakeup Rumor
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest rumor circulating so far is that Charlotte Flair will be making her way to Smackdown Live as a part of the shake-up. Going the other way to RAW in the deal will be Alexa Bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a spoiler so I put it under tags.


Unless no one wants to be spoiler. I doubt she would go to SD. Mrs Flair seems Raw for life. But I guess it makes sense Charlotte is the top heel on Raw. Alexa is the top heel on SD.


----------



## 3ku1

Cakes :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

This seems like the thread to post this thought in..

After watching this weeks Smackdown..

Specifically her entrance..

All I can think is..

Holy shit..

Alexa Bliss is fucking SEXY when she's angry!


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Cakes :lol


Glorious 


3ku1 said:


> Unless no one wants to be spoiler. I doubt she would go to SD. Mrs Flair seems Raw for life. But I guess it makes sense Charlotte is the top heel on Raw. Alexa is the top heel on SD.


I hope so (though I do hope Bliss wins that title one day)


3ku1 said:


> Yeah it is prob a work. But tbh I think Alexa is going to Raw. Although I hope she stays with SD.


Me too.


starsfan24 said:


> Spoiler: Shakeup Rumor
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest rumor circulating so far is that Charlotte Flair will be making her way to Smackdown Live as a part of the shake-up. Going the other way to RAW in the deal will be Alexa Bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a spoiler so I put it under tags.


Sigh so jobbing to Bayley or jobbing to Naomi (may be a bit of a overreaction though)


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Glorious
> 
> I hope so (though I do hope Bliss wins that title one day)
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Sigh so jobbing to Bayley or jobbing to Naomi (may be a bit of a overreaction though)


Well if Charlotte goes to SD. Well that means Alexa would be the top heel on Raw. And if she teams with Nia. Well that could help. Nia's booking is solid on Raw. But of course seeing Alexa is a heel. She well be jobbing to Bayley. So maybe a face turn needs to happen.


----------



## Banez

nyelator said:


> Sigh so jobbing to Bayley or jobbing to Naomi (may be a bit of a overreaction though)


Why must wrestling fans always be so damn negative?

"this one jobs always"

"this jobs to that or the other"

"my favourite always loses"

"ah why is this person winning all the time"

catch my drift?


----------



## nyelator

Banez said:


> Why must wrestling fans always be so damn negative?
> 
> "this one jobs always"
> 
> "this jobs to that or the other"
> 
> "my favourite always loses"
> 
> "ah why is this person winning all the time"
> 
> catch my drift?


I have memories of NXT


----------



## 3ku1

Banez said:


> Why must wrestling fans always be so damn negative?
> 
> "this one jobs always"
> 
> "this jobs to that or the other"
> 
> "my favourite always loses"
> 
> "ah why is this person winning all the time"
> 
> catch my drift?


Hahahaha your right. But I Think people are just saying Alexa prob better off staying on SD booking wise. I mean she prob won't get that big of push on Raw, compared to the 3HW. Sorry I know negative.


----------



## Banez

nyelator said:


> I have memories of NXT


Alexa lost twice to Naomi to make Naomi look like credible champion. I dont see harm in that.

I also dont see that she would get switch brands just to lose more.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1;6684987If Banks stays she is turning 3 said:


> Well if Charlotte goes to SD. Well that means Alexa would be the top heel on Raw. And if she teams with Nia. Well that could help. Nia's booking is solid on Raw. But of course seeing Alexa is a heel. She well be jobbing to Bayley. So maybe a face turn needs to happen.


If Banks stays she is turning but dam I want Alexa to win the SD title again and have a good reign (though I am sure she will come back eventually if she leaves).


----------



## nyelator

Banez said:


> Alexa lost twice to Naomi to make Naomi look like credible champion. I dont see harm in that.
> 
> I also dont see that she would get switch brands just to lose more.


Naomi has pinned Alexa three times and made her tap twice since Rumble half of that time Naomi was hurt.


----------



## 3ku1

Huh? How is Alexa loosing making Naomi look credible? I would agree if Bliss got the upper hand in any of their matches. But Alexa jobbed to Naomi three times on Free tv, when the title was not on the line. Alexa was generally booked poorly as champion. Naomi has also made Alexa tap out twice. Mania, then recent SD.


----------



## 3ku1

Looks like Alexa might have been at Disneyworld again. Well her guy was lol. So possibly


----------



## KC Armstrong

I just saw that Murphy now uses that new "NXT's Best Kept Secret" gimmick as his twitter name. Hopefully that means they have something for him in the near future. Can't even remember the last time I saw him on NXT TV.


----------



## 3ku1

He was on NXT TV for lke 4-5 times. But hasen't been recently. Unless they are holding him back once the current crop go to the MR. As they have. They may start giving him a bit of a push on NXT now.


----------



## JC00

Well I thought that was a given that she posted a picture of a Disney World ride poster. But ya she definitely was, saw a picture re-posted on one of the Alexa pic social media accounts of a fan that took a picture with her at Disney.


----------



## JC00

Well judging by the NXT taping report from yesterday he isn't on any episode in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


 Damn


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Still find it funny that Alexa got a better reaction on SD than "hometown girl" Naomi. Ya I know it wasn't your typical hometown crowd but still


----------



## KC Armstrong

Naomi is probably praying right now that the rumored Lexi for Charlotte switch doesn't happen, because if it does I have a feeling she's not gonna have a very long title reign. Like Big Show said in an interview recently: In this business, sometimes you're the hammer and sometimes you're the nail. Since the Royal Rumble Naomi has been the hammer every single week. That's gonna change very, very quickly if the queen arrives.




> Still find it funny that Alexa got a better reaction on SD than "hometown girl" Naomi. Ya I know it wasn't your typical hometown crowd but still


When "from Orlando, Florida" was announced there was a pretty big pop so there had to be a lot of hometown fans in the arena, not just the international crowd. I saw a lot of Little Miss Bliss shirts in the crowd, too.


----------



## 3ku1

Because Bliss is a super over babyface. Well that is how they should book her, and turn her from now on. I just don't think Naomi is that over. Or has that big of a fanbase.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Because Bliss is a super over babyface. Well that is how they should book her, and turn her from now on.


Again, IF (and that's a big if) the Lexi for Charlotte trade happens, I am positive Lexi turns face in the next 6-9 months. Sasha is gonna turn on Bayley at some point to set up their big feud and at that point Dana Brooke would be the #2 babyface on RAW. I just can't imagine that's the plan going forward. Emma just returned as her old heel self, so they wouldn't turn her anytime soon and Nia Jax is not nearly over enough to turn her. Even if they call up Asuka pretty soon, she kind of just became a heel on NXT, so who knows if that would carry over to the main roster? With Lexi's rising popularity and natural babyface personality it would only be the next logical step.

Too many ifs, ands or buts right now, though. Can't wait for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> When "from Orlando, Florida" was announced there was a pretty big pop so there had to be a lot of hometown fans in the arena, not just the international crowd.


Ya but that was your typical "Mick Foley cheap pop"


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Ya but that was your typical "Mick Foley cheap pop"


I know. I'm just saying that shows it wasn't an all-international crowd. Pretty sure Europeans don't pop for Orlando. I know I don't.

:duck


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Naomi is probably praying right now that the rumored Lexi for Charlotte switch doesn't happen, because if it does I have a feeling she's not gonna have a very long title reign.


IMO if Alexa for Charlotte wasn't happening I think Naomi would have got Zack Ryder'd and Alexa would have gotten it back on SD. Naomi is 100% dropping the title to Charlotte at the next SD PPV, maybe even sooner. She'll end up being nothing more than transitional champ.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> IMO if Alexa for Charlotte wasn't happening I think Naomi would have got Zack Ryder'd and Alexa would have gotten it back on SD.


I disagree with that. Alexa wouldn't even have gotten that second title reign had Naomi not been injured. If Charlotte doesn't join SmackDown I could see Naomi holding that belt for a few months, maybe even until SummerSlam.


----------



## 3ku1

But she did. Why give it back to Alexa? Yeah I know she was the #1 contender. But if they diddn't want Bliss too hold the title going into mania. Why not make Alexa job to Becky. And have Becky go into mania as champ? Clearly they wanted Alexa going in as the face of the division. For alot of reasons. Of course Alexa only got the title back because Naomi was injured. But still.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> But she did. Why give it back to Alexa? Yeah I know she was the #1 contender. But if they diddn't want Bliss too hold the title going into mania. Why not make Alexa job to Becky. And have Becky go into mania as champ?



Why not Becky? Because they needed a heel to keep the belt warm for Naomi who would win it back immediately. Don't ask me why, but I think they see more in Naomi than you guys think.


----------



## JC00

"Alexa sucks at selling" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849419644435914765

lol okay

one of the better female sellers on the roster.


----------



## JC00

lol look at WWE's tweet from earlier, even they aren't trying to hide it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850030460734513152


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> lol look at WWE's tweet from earlier, even they aren't trying to hide it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850030460734513152


Doesn't necessarily mean anything. They posted similar things with different superstars throughout the day.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Bliss is heading to Raw :lol. Ah well. She well look forward to jobbing to Bayley on a weekly basis then. Then again could be just throwing people off.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean anything. They posted similar things with different superstars throughout the day.


Where? That was literally the only one like that on their twitter feed.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Where? That was literally the only one like that on their twitter feed.












This one clearly suggests that these guys could be moving to SmackDown, but I'm pretty sure they're all staying on Raw. Brock, Sasha and Roman are 100% and since Meltzer thinks that New Day are moving to SmackDown, Enzo & Cass will stay on Raw as well.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha suggested on Twitter she well be moving to SD. But could be just part of the promotion. I Think it is a set Charlotte well move to SD. And Face Naomi for the SD Womans Championship at Backlash. And well the unluckey one is Lexi, because she has to move to Raw, and get no where.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Sasha suggested on Twitter she well be moving to SD. But could be just part of the promotion. I Think it is a set Charlotte well move to SD. And Face Naomi for the SD Womans Championship at Backlash. And well the unluckey one is Lexi, because she has to move to Raw, and get no where.



Why on earth would they trade Sasha before she even had her feud with Bayley? That is definitely not happening.

... and don't be so negative about Alexa possibly moving to Raw. It's not a bad thing, it's a good thing.


----------



## starsfan24

I've warmed up to it a little bit. I do wish she would stay on Smackdown, but it looks like it's probably going to be happening so not much to complain about now. Only thing I'm really going to miss a lot is Talking Smack. That's where she really did shine with Daniel Bryan and her character had a chance to shine.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Because Bliss is a super over babyface. Well that is how they should book her, and turn her from now on. I just don't think Naomi is that over. Or has that big of a fanbase.


True


JC00 said:


> Still find it funny that Alexa got a better reaction on SD than "hometown girl" Naomi. Ya I know it wasn't your typical hometown crowd but still


Well because Naomi's being over is fabricated 


JC00 said:


>


Dam


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Why on earth would they trade Sasha before she even had her feud with Bayley? That is definitely not happening.
> 
> ... and don't be so negative about Alexa possibly moving to Raw. It's not a bad thing, it's a good thing.


I never said Sasha is definately going to SD. I was simply stating what she tweeted. It was a work clearly. I am not being negative about Alexa going to Raw. Just being realistic. IT well be hard for her to make any headway on Raw. With still two of the HW running the place. She could team up with Nia sure. But well she get a title match. OR the same creative freedom in promos? Who knows, time well tell I guess.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I'm not worried about her prospects if she moves to RAW. She could have a good feud with Sasha and do some good stuff together. She would be reunited with Nia which would be good for both because Alexa can be her mouthpiece and Nia can be her heavy. 

It's more exciting than anything else.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> IMO if Alexa for Charlotte wasn't happening I think Naomi would have got Zack Ryder'd and Alexa would have gotten it back on SD. Naomi is 100% dropping the title to Charlotte at the next SD PPV, maybe even sooner. She'll end up being nothing more than transitional champ.


How dare you compare Naomi to Ryder (Ryder is great)


----------



## 3ku1

Well it maybe the best move for Alexa going to Raw. I do like the idea of Alexa being Nia's mouth piece. Alexa is the best promo woman on the MR imo. Just a bit concerned with how she would be utilized. But guess after Sasha and Bayley is done. Sasha should turn on Bayley soon. So if Sasha wins the title. OR Bayley retains. We could get Alexa v Sasha/Bayley for the title in the near future. Of course Alexa is a heel, so is Sasha. So preferably Bayley. Unless Alexa turns face of course.


----------



## JC00

3 years ago today/yesterday (April 6th)


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Well it maybe the best move for Alexa going to Raw. I do like the idea of Alexa being Nia's mouth piece. Alexa is the best promo woman on the MR imo. Just a bit concerned with how she would be utilized. But guess after Sasha and Bayley is done. Sasha should turn on Bayley soon. So if Sasha wins the title. OR Bayley retains. We could get Alexa v Sasha/Bayley for the title in the near future. Of course Alexa is a heel, so is Sasha. So preferably Bayley. Unless Alexa turns face of course.


If Alexa is her mouth piece she ain't winning the title.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> If Alexa is her mouth piece she ain't winning the title.


Possibly. But I didn't mean she is Nia's mouth piece and that is it. I just meant if they create a team. Alexa well still be solo.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Possibly. But I didn't mean she is Nia's mouth piece and that is it. I just meant if they create a team. Alexa well still be solo.


Just not all for that honestly.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> Just not all for that honestly.


the situation works two ways because with them together you can maximize Nia and it gives Alexa a heavy. It also eventually builds itself to a feud if done right.


----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> the situation works two ways because with them together you can maximize Nia and it gives Alexa a heavy. It also eventually builds itself to a feud if done right.


They just botched the last too of those (Alexa and James and Flair and Dana)


----------



## 3ku1

Elsworth? That is different, he is a geek lol. Glad diddn't last long and they paired James with Carmella. I Don't think it is the same thing at all. Nia is a heavy woman talent. And if they paired up it well make a different impact. Elsworth is just being used as a Valet.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

nyelator said:


> They just botched the last too of those (Alexa and James and Flair and Dana)


Neither of those are considered heavies.

Alexa and Nia could be like Michaels and Diesel.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey

Riddle Me Bliss


----------



## crazylegs77

PaigeLover said:


> Riddle Me Bliss


Stunning !!>


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Pool time &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Neither of those are considered heavies.
> 
> Alexa and Nia could be like Michaels and Diesel.


Don't push it bud ;D


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


>


Alexa in a bikini holy shit :mark:. God damn it Murphy you SOB :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Even when she posts a very rare bikini pic she doesn't show much and posts it in black&white, ffs. 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Even when she posts a very rare bikini pic she doesn't show much and posts it in black&white, ffs.
> 
> :duck


Hahaha yeah but that's what I like that about Lexi. Something sexy about a woman who barley shows anything. Leaves a mystery.


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Hahaha yeah bu /i like that about Lexi. Something sexy about a woman who barley shows anything. Leaves a mystery.


I like it, too, but still... 

If you look at most of the other WWE girls on social media they post sexy bikini shots all the time. Even Nattie shows off her body a lot which you wouldn't really expect. With Lexi it's usually WWE related stuff, cute selfies or her dogs.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I like it, too, but still...
> 
> If you look at most of the other WWE girls on social media they post sexy bikini shots all the time. Even Nattie shows off her body a lot which you wouldn't really expect. With Lexi it's usually* WWE related stuff, cute selfies or her dogs*.


And thats what I love about her! :lol. Hope she never changes. I see what you mean. But I just don't think Lexi is like that from what I have seen of her.


----------



## nyelator

Mango13 said:


>


Dam


Mango13 said:


>


Dam you Murhpy (you do have a cool brainbuster though)


PaigeLover said:


> Riddle Me Bliss


I am going to be honest I read that Ride me Bliss 
Oh and Dam


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> I like it, too, but still...
> 
> If you look at most of the other WWE girls on social media they post sexy bikini shots all the time. Even Nattie shows off her body a lot which you wouldn't really expect. With Lexi it's usually WWE related stuff, cute selfies or her dogs.


I always thought maybe due to the hopefully now done and dusted eating disorder that was why she did not post as many bikini shots. (not factual prove though)


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Even when she posts a very rare bikini pic she doesn't show much and posts it in black&white, ffs.
> 
> :duck


She's aware of how many men fap over a full bikini pic especially she's thick in the waist region.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> She's aware of how many men fap over a full bikini pic especially she's thick in the waist region.


I mean we always have Emma and Mandy to hold s over in the blonde region


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> And thats what I love about her! :lol. Hope she never changes. I see what you mean. But I just don't think Lexi is like that from what I have seen of her.



Like I said, I love that about her, too, but at the same time I still wanted to see a non-black&white full body shot... It's complicated. :grin2:


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> I mean we always have Emma and Mandy to hold s over in the blonde region


Mandy is going to kill me. She's so perfect.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Mandy is going to kill me. She's so perfect.


9.9 for me


----------



## KC Armstrong

I also just saw they had a poll on WWE.com about which girl fans want to see added to the Total Divas cast next season. Not sure about that, either. I'd love to see more of Alexa, but at the same time I wouldn't really want her to be a part of all that fake ass bullshit. With her being so "normal" or even "boring" by reality TV standards they would have to create extra fake, outrageous storylines for her. Kind of like "Oh, are Nattie and Tyson Kidd getting divorced" shit. No need for that.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I also just saw they had a poll on WWE.com about which girl fans want to see added to the Total Divas cast next season. Not sure about that, either. I'd love to see more of Alexa, but at the same time I wouldn't really want her to be a part of all that fake ass bullshit. With her being so "normal" or even "boring" by reality TV standards they would have to create extra fake, outrageous storylines for her. Kind of like "Oh, are Nattie and Tyson Kidd getting divorced" shit. No need for that.


Hell No! Sorry cannot stand that fake reality show. That would be horrible for Lexi. She's better then that. Becky and Alexa I hope stay away with from that. Sorry she would lose all credibility.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Hell No! Sorry cannot stand that fake reality show. That would be horrible for Lexi. She's better then that. Becky and Alexa I hope stay away with from that. Sorry she would lose all credibility.





KC Armstrong said:


> I also just saw they had a poll on WWE.com about which girl fans want to see added to the Total Divas cast next season. Not sure about that, either. I'd love to see more of Alexa, but at the same time I wouldn't really want her to be a part of all that fake ass bullshit. With her being so "normal" or even "boring" by reality TV standards they would have to create extra fake, outrageous storylines for her. Kind of like "Oh, are Nattie and Tyson Kidd getting divorced" shit. No need for that.


Can we have both? Or maybe add Carmella plays into her gimmick


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Can we have both? Or maybe add Carmella plays into her gimmick


Carmella plays? In any case I see zero chance Alexa goes on this trash. Based on how boring and domesticated her life is. Producers won't like that. I think the cast they have now well remain tbh.


----------



## starsfan24

Hell no to Total Divas. Stay far away from that shit as possible.

Also, where the hell is this Ride Along we were promised?


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Sorry she would lose all credibility.


Not sure how she would lose credibility, but whatever. Like I said, I don't necessarily want to see her on that show, either.




> Or maybe add Carmella plays into her gimmick


Carmella might be an option, especially because her boyfriend is a star on the main roster while Lexi's fiancé unfortunately can't even get on NXT TV. I'm sure that's something they consider as well.


----------



## JC00

I like to think this group of girls 












made a pact that they wanted to be taken seriously as wrestlers and swore off Total Divas (although maybe not Dana)


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Hell No! Sorry cannot stand that fake reality show. That would be horrible for Lexi. She's better then that. Becky and Alexa I hope stay away with from that. Sorry she would lose all credibility.


Did not stop Naomi according too have the forum half


3ku1 said:


> Carmella ? In any case I see zero chance Alexa goes on this trash. Based on how boring and domesticated her life is. Producers won't like that. I think the cast they have now well remain tbh.


Never mind don't know where my mind went. Well the life of someone in WWE is crazy anyway and if they have to spice it up they will or at the very least they will try it out and after a season they will take her off.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> I like to think this group of girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a pact that they wanted to be taken serious as wrestlers and swore off Total Divas (although maybe not Dana)


Who knows honestly.


KC Armstrong said:


> Not sure how she would lose credibility, but whatever. Like I said, I don't necessarily want to see her on that show, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmella might be an option, especially because her boyfriend is a star on the main roster while Lexi's fiancé unfortunately can't even get on NXT TV. I'm sure that's something they consider as well.


But he has a nice brainbuster


----------



## KC Armstrong

> In any case I see zero chance Alexa goes on this trash. Based on how boring and domesticated her life is. Producers won't like that.


Next week: Lexi goes to DisneyWorld... again... You won't believe what happened.

:duck


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> Next week: Lexi goes to DisneyWorld... again... You won't believe what happened.
> 
> :duck


Next Week:Lexi's get's pink highlights instead of red


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Also, where the hell is this Ride Along we were promised?












On the WWE Network schedule it says the episode will air Monday night after Raw. They better not pull it again.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> On the WWE Network schedule it says the episode will air Monday night after Raw. They better not pull it again.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Next Week:Lexi's get's pink highlights instead of red


On the next week of Total Divas. Lexi ands Murphy go get mexican food. Murphy posts a IG story Mexican Food! IS it spicy, on an all new Total Divas. Yeah lol...


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> On the next week of Total Divas. Lexi ands Murphy go get mexican food. Murphy posts a IG story Mexican Food! IS it spicy, on an all new Total Divas. Yeah lol...


and Lexa is pissed that she was not in the Snapchat


----------



## KC Armstrong

nyelator said:


> and Lexa is pissed that she was not in the Snapchat


Can their relationship survive this crisis? Tune in next week to find out...


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> Can their relationship survive this crisis? Tune in next week to find out...


Next week psycho Lexi cuts Murphy's hair


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> On the next week of Total Divas. Lexi ands Murphy go get mexican food. Murphy posts a IG story Mexican Food! IS it spicy, on an all new Total Divas. Yeah lol...


Next week: Alexa makes coffee, watches 15 episodes of Friends, gives her dogs a bath, has dinner and then puts on a Disney movie and falls asleep on the couch.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Next week: Alexa makes coffee, watches 15 episodes of Friends, gives her dogs a bath, has dinner and then puts on a Disney movie and falls asleep on the couch.


Yeah I would watch that, in another forum that is not that trash :lol. But if you watch Alexas IG Stories. She is a huge Friends fan. Just when I thought she coulden't get more hotter. She loves my fav comedy series ever.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Next week: Alexa makes coffee, watches 15 episodes of Friends, gives her dogs a bath, has dinner and then puts on a Disney movie and falls asleep on the couch.


Lexi and Murphy giving their dogs a bath would probably be the big season finale, I think.

















... and yes, I would watch.


----------



## Jonny '88

Just love that ass in her wrestling attire. Her song makes me feel tingly in a really weird way. Mmm, quite fine indeed.


----------



## 3ku1

Well not she would ever choose to be on that trash. But if Lexi or Muprhy started taking Videos of their life. I would watch them :lol

Anyway on topic of the shake up on Monday. Seems pretty likely Alexa is going to Raw. I well miss her on Talking Smack. Raw have Raw Talk Which clearly is Raw desperately trying to keep up with SD. Yeah I said it. She could go on that.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Next week: Alexa makes coffee, watches 15 episodes of Friends, gives her dogs a bath, has dinner and then puts on a Disney movie and falls asleep on the couch.


I'd watch that.


----------



## 3ku1

That seems kinda creepy though. And probably Boring to the ppl that count fortunately :lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## phyfts

I would kill my girlfriend just to kiss her once. wens3wens3wens3


----------



## KC Armstrong

phyfts said:


> I would kill my girlfriend just to kiss her once. wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

From Murphy's instagram story. Where was he when I needed him yesterday? :grin2:

It's nice that they get some extra time off after Mania week. I figured the SmackDown crew would be back on the road today.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I am totally not jealous... not even a little bit...


----------



## starsfan24

wwe_murphy Pool, sun, dogs, and a beautiful lady! Alexa_bliss_wwe_ ��


Awwwwwww. Only missing a Disney element.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>


Don't want to come off like that kind of guy but those are some wonderful thicc thighs..


----------



## Lenny Leonard

That is a really nice house they have. Wonder how much it cost


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> wwe_murphy Pool, sun, dogs, and a beautiful lady! Alexa_bliss_wwe_ ��
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww. Only missing a Disney element.


:lol Only Missing a Friends Marathon. A Frozen Viewing. And falling asleep on their couch with their dogs. 

Murphy gloats doesen't he . If I was him i would brag too.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

after seeing the house, i looked up prices of houses in orlando. Man there are some great houses for cheap, at least compared to where i am in Canada


----------



## MOXL3Y

When did they get engaged? 

I'm terrible at keeping up with NXT folks. 

*yes... I said NXT on purpose *


----------



## 3ku1

JSLAM77 said:


> When did they get engaged?
> 
> I'm terrible at keeping up with NXT folks.
> 
> *yes... I said NXT on purpose *


They have been engaged for over an year now.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> :lol Only Missing a Friends Marathon. A Frozen Viewing. And falling asleep on their couch with their dogs.
> 
> Murphy gloats doesen't he . If I was him i would brag too.


Hell yeah I would brag everyday. Lmao


----------



## 3ku1

Seeing it seems likely Alexa is going to Raw. Just needs confirmation. I wonder if they well team her with Nia straight off the bat? Who she well feud with. I am opening to the idea of Raw. Just because I can't see her doing much else on SD. Already done it all. 140 days odd as champion. 2 x Womans Champion. Was Champion at Mania. She well prob job to Naomi. But I Still hope she stays on SD. SD need her more, then she needs SD tbh.


----------



## JC00

While I think pairing Alexa/Nia would be the ideal thing. I don't think it will happen. Think they've put too much into Nia to put her in a duo with Alexa. 


Although how I would book is Alexa goes to Angle and demands a title shot (being the 1st ever 2x SD women's champ), which then Angle says if she wants to prove she should be # 1 contender beat Bayley in a non-title match. Then Nia comes out during the match, commentators play it up like Nia is mad that she was passed up on the # 1 contender opportunity. Alexa throws Bayley to the floor and then distracts the referee which Nia then slams her into something. Ref counts Bayley out. Then Nia gets in the ring like she is gonna attack Alexa too and we get


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah that would be the ideal way to book it. But Nia is already an heel, so is Alexa? So it woulden't be a big surprise would it. Seeing Bayley is the Top Babyface on Raw


----------



## starsfan24

I just hope there's some kind of interaction on TV in the future. Their Facebook Live Q&A's are gold.


----------



## 3ku1

What Alexa and the Raw woman's title looks like. If she's potentially drafted to Raw.

According to Meltzer that is where WWE is heading. And sources say Sasha is heading to SD Live. But apparently Alexa going to Raw, and Charlotte going to SD Live. Is also being pitched. As is Sasha heading to SD Live. Are all possible scenarios atm. But Were all pitches only made by WWE last week. So it is not definite yet.


----------



## JC00

Alexa and Sasha on the same brand would be interesting from a non-kayfabe point....


----------



## 3ku1

Well from a Kayfabe point it is quite possible Alexa and Sasha may be on the same brand. If Alexa goes to Raw. Sasha most likely we'll stay. Alexa may stay on SD if Sasha is drafted their. I've heard stories in the past. Theirs animosity between them. So yeah interesting lol.


----------



## Mango13

I'd rather she stay on SD then be fed to any of the horsewomen or nia jax tbh


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Alexa and Sasha on the same brand would be interesting from a non-kayfabe point....


hopefully whatever problem's there are between them are over


----------



## JC00

I mean just look at this video from the Raw vs SD SS build. They are going at at each other a little too hard for a segment like that where it's just one big cluster. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798995712289701889


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


> I'd rather she stay on SD then be fed to any of the horsewomen or nia jax tbh


I mean tbf she just got fed to Naomi and Mickie.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

> According to Meltzer that is where WWE is heading. And sources say Sasha is heading to SD Live. But apparently Alexa going to Raw, and Charlotte going to SD Live. Is also being pitched. As is Sasha heading to SD Live. Are all possible scenarios atm. But Were all pitches only made by WWE last week. So it is not definite yet.


Honestly, it sounds to me like Meltzer doesn't know shit. They are definitely not sending both Sasha and Charlotte to SmackDown, because they're not turning the SD division into the A-division. It's gonna be one of those two, not both.


----------



## starsfan24

I rarely listen to Meltzer at this point.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> I rarely listen to Meltzer at this point.


That's probably a wise decision.


----------



## 3ku1

I never said Meltzer said they are Sending both. I said either Sasha or Charlotte are coming to SD. Not both. Don't put words in my mouth. From what I have heard from Meltzer who did say Hardys were returning, he seems to have inside knowledge. They are thinking of scrapping Alexa and Charlotte swap. And bringing Sasha to SD Live. That is where WWE are thinking. I never said they are sending both Charlotte and Sasha to SD Live. Nor well Sasha come to SD Live. I said none of it is definite yet.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>


Glad the doctors were wrong because I don't think she'd be the same Lexi, personality wise if she was 5' 11"


----------



## 3ku1

I thought she was 5,11


----------



## Lenny Leonard

other than bliss getting a bloody nose during a match during alexa, is there any other reason they should have heat between them?


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> other than bliss getting a bloody nose during a match during alexa, is there any other reason they should have heat between them?


I am sure that was Asuka who gave Alexa the bloody nose? Could be wrong though. As for Sasha and Lexi. Well other then a few pointless slut shamming of each other. That had no validity at all. Currently? Probably not. But what do I know. Maybe their is still animosity or heat between them.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> I am sure that was Asuka who gave Alexa the bloody nose? Could be wrong though. As for Sasha and Lexi. Well other then a few pointless slut shamming of each other. That had no validity at all. Currently? Probably not. But what do I know. Maybe their is still animosity or heat between them.


bliss got bloody noses from both of them


----------



## adudeirl

Lenny Leonard said:


> other than bliss getting a bloody nose during a match during alexa, is there any other reason they should have heat between them?


heres a good rundown of the evidence for all yall.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> I never said Meltzer said they are Sending both. I said either Sasha or Charlotte are coming to SD. Not both. Don't put words in my mouth. From what I have heard from Meltzer who did say Hardys were returning, he seems to have inside knowledge. They are thinking of scrapping Alexa and Charlotte swap. And bringing Sasha to SD Live. That is where WWE are thinking. I never said they are sending both Charlotte and Sasha to SD Live. Nor well Sasha come to SD Live. I said none of it is definite yet.


I don't read or listen to Meltzer, haven't in years and I called that the Hardys were coming. It was obvious. They aren't going to make that nest egg coin anywhere else. Not that they need it, but you ca never have too much money.

I just don't want Alexa on the same show as Charlotte. Everything else that happens with the women is irrelevant.


----------



## 3ku1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't read or listen to Meltzer, haven't in years and I called that the Hardys were coming. It was obvious. They aren't going to make that nest egg coin anywhere else. Not that they need it, but you ca never have too much money.
> 
> I just don't want Alexa on the same show as Charlotte. Everything else that happens with the women is irrelevant.



Well either way I don't think Alexa and Charlotte well be on the same brand. Either they get swapped. OR Sasha comes to SD Live. At this point I am pushing towards the Alexa and Charlotte Swap. I mean if Charlotte goes to SD. Naomi reign won't last long most likely.


----------



## Marco Metelo

I don´t think Charlotte is going to sd because it seems there will be a feud between her and Nia.


----------



## 3ku1

^ Yeah that is true. It seems like Sasha is coming to SD is a real possiblity. What happens to Alexa? Prob stays on SD.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> Well either way I don't think Alexa and Charlotte well be on the same brand. Either they get swapped. OR Sasha comes to SD Live. At this point I am pushing towards the Alexa and Charlotte Swap. I mean if Charlotte goes to SD. Naomi reign won't last long most likely.


Fair point. Though I have no issue with Naomi. Unless the immediately plan on Sasha turning heel then I don't have too much fear of Alexa and Charlotte actually ending up on the same show. Though Alexa can likely be an effective babyface I think there is still mileage in her working heel.


----------



## 3ku1

Gloating..


----------



## Lenny Leonard

those two are sweet together


----------



## starsfan24

"wwe_murphy: Disney has a castle but she's the real princess!"

Awwwwwwww


----------



## JC00

Someone must feel a little insecure after Alexa's busy WM weekend and bringing her mom to the HOF.


----------



## 3ku1

Why would that make him insecure?


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Someone must feel a little insecure after Alexa's busy WM weekend and bringing her mom to the HOF.


His Facebook comment was pretty funny after the HOF.


----------



## starsfan24

From Cageside: "The Alexa Bliss/Charlotte trade is said to be one of the most locked in trades for the “Shake-Up”."


----------



## 3ku1

So confirmed then pretty much? Might be the best move for Alexa. As heel she well prob job either way. But if they find a way too pair her with Nia. Get a non title match with Bayley. Still wish she stayed on SD. Still got milage on that brand. But it looks to be a lock.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah, looks to be pretty much a lock. I'm going to miss Alexa on Talking Smack a ton. That's where she really shined.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

As much as I hate spoilers I can't say I'm upset about the almost a lock switch. I love both Alexa and Charlotte so seeing one or both of them not get marginalized is good news. Alexa is going to get a better pure babyface to heel against(at some point) possibly gain a heavy in Nia and Charlotte is going get away from Sasha for a while which is good news for both of them. There really is no loser here except talking smack and I rarely watch that anyway. I see only some clips on here of it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Yeah, looks to be pretty much a lock. I'm going to miss Alexa on Talking Smack a ton. That's where she really shined.


I'm just glad we got that amazing moment on Talking Smack after she won the title at TLC. Other than that it's not that big a deal for her to no longer be on it once or twice a month. 

... but who knows? I hope both Meltzer and Cageside Seats are right, because I do want her on Raw, but with WWE these days things can change, decisions can be reversed the day of the show. Maybe Vince has another "epiphany" or some shit and he makes some more changes. According to Meltzer the original plan was for Reigns to go to SmackDown, but then they changed their mind. Let's just wait and see...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I like Alexa for Charlotte. Swap the best heels of the division. Only thing i was worried about is alexa getting sacrificed to the alter of charlotte, but if she goes the other way thats good. Plus a ton to do over there. Nia faction, feud with bayley


----------



## Mango13

Question for all you guys in here that really want her on RAW, why? Smackdown has treated their Women's division better in terms of story lines and using the full talent roster (minus the wrestlemania match) do you really think she will be better off on RAW? I Want to believe she will be used correctly on RAW and we wont continue to only see the same 3 women week in and week out but I don't have much faith in the RAW writers these days.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Mango13 said:


> Question for all you guys in here that really want her on RAW, why? Smackdown has treated their Women's division better in terms of story lines and using the full talent roster (minus the wrestlemania match) do you really think she will be better off on RAW? I Want to believe she will be used correctly on RAW and we wont continue to only see the same 3 women week in and week out but I don't have much faith in the RAW writers these days.


i was worried too. but if charlotte goes the other way then that's acceptable, cause no matter who you are, charlotte takes precedence over everyone. Bliss and bayley can have a great feud, and there is the chance that bliss and nia, real life bff's, become a duo. Imagine how much more of an arrogant bitch heel Alexa will be with a giant samoan backing her up


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


> Question for all you guys in here that really want her on RAW, why? Smackdown has treated their Women's division better in terms of story lines and using the full talent roster (minus the wrestlemania match) do you really think she will be better off on RAW? I Want to believe she will be used correctly on RAW and we wont continue to only see the same 3 women week in and week out but I don't have much faith in the RAW writers these days.


That is true but she is probably on the same boat on SD too. The SD division has not been written or booked that well this past month heading into mania. Their match was over booked. That and Alexa well prob be jobbing to Naomi and Mickie, if she stays. So moving to Raw, gives her potentially a chance to play a more heel on pure babyface role. And a heavy Nia. Of course like you said it is possible this won't happen, and they well just show off the same three woman every week. So it is not exactly she well be better off on Raw. But at this juncture, Raw is probably the next step for me. I don't mind either way. IF she Stays on SD, then fine. She prob has more creative freedom their.


----------



## JC00

WWE knows no bounds when it comes to pushing Reigns. Now even using Alexa's character FB to do it

https://m.facebook.com/BlissWWE/pho...8978160138750/404049949964902/?type=3&theater


----------



## nyelator

phyfts said:


> I would kill my girlfriend just to kiss her once. wens3wens3wens3


I agree. (I think)


----------



## JC00

adudeirl said:


> heres a good rundown of the evidence for all yall.


Also











and here's evidence that at one point they were at least friendly











Which brings it back to them not following each other 


I mean who knows maybe this is some elaborate work that the two decided to do.


----------



## nyelator

This forum is salty about Alexa being pushed. (not us but the outside world)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

It's a common thing outside of any major grouping of fans.


----------



## starsfan24

Finally get that Ride Along tonight!


----------



## KC Armstrong

nyelator said:


> This forum is salty about Alexa being pushed. (not us but the outside world)


I think I saw a thread about the Hardys being boring 2 days after they returned. That's really all you need to know about most of this forum. So done with all that negative bullshit. Outside of this Alexa thread and the MMA thread I barely look at anything anymore. 

Why do I want Lexi on Raw? It's the A-show, more people watch, reunion with her BFF (even if they don't become an on-screen team it will make her happier on the road), possible feuds with Bayley and Sasha if Sasha is still on Raw. She really did everything there is to do on SmackDown. She won the title twice, wrestled Becky a million times. The idea of Lexi feuding with Mickie James does absolutely nothing for me. 

I just see better options on Raw. Now let's just hope that the rumors were true, nobody changed their mind and Lexi will officially be a part of Raw within the next 4-7 hours.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851541546352742400


----------



## KC Armstrong

They already traded Apollo Crews to Raw? What the fuck?

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's evidence that at one point they were at least friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings it back to them not following each other
> 
> 
> I mean who knows maybe this is some elaborate work that the two decided to do.


 From what people who actually met her said about sasha is she puts on a front so her being mean to Bliss might have some truth to after all. Perhaps jealousy played a factor in the whole bliss vs banks beef. Who knows? But I would like to see Sasha's reaction to when Bliss name is announced to come to raw.

Bliss going to raw and can actually be great. Suppose somewhere down the line WWE calls trish. Trish returns and her and blias can have a back and forth. I wonder if she'll turn face though.


----------



## JDP2016

JC00 said:


> I mean just look at this video from the Raw vs SD SS build. They are going at at each other a little too hard for a segment like that where it's just one big cluster.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798995712289701889


Off topic but you can see Charlotte tell Dana to get in position for Naomi's spot.:surprise:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jesus, enough with the Sasha-Alexa talk. Nothing but internet gossip so who cares? People try to read stuff into things and overanalyze shit all day long. At the end of the day, none of us know what their relationship is like.


----------



## 3ku1

I am ready for Alexa to move to the Red Brand


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

They picked a bad night for this superstar shakeup. This Long Island crowd fucking sucks. Quiet as shit and 10 minutes into the show these assholes already started with the CM Punk chants. So there's not gonna be a big pop if she does show up tonight.


----------



## starsfan24

I guess if she shows up that's it? Lmao, they could've done this a little better.


----------



## 3ku1

I hope she stays on SD, the crowd is that bad lol. Or she shows up on next weeks Raw, to hopefully a better crowd.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Oh, look, The Revival... *CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!* 

Fucking retards, man.


Austin Aries promo... *WE WANT RYDER! WOO WOO WOO!*


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> I hope she stays on SD, the crowd is that bad lol. Or she shows up on next weeks Raw, to hopefully a better crowd.


If she is on Raw I fully expect the crowd next week to be good for her, they are in Columbus next week.


----------



## 3ku1

Seeing Charlotte is on Raw tonight. Does that mean if Alexa is going to Raw won't see her till next week probably?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Cole just said "Nia has no friends". Interesting... or maybe I want to read something into that...


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I read into that. Maybe Alexa comes out? Most likely Alexa well be drafted on Smackdown Tommorro.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Guess not...


----------



## starsfan24

Thought for sure she was coming out there.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Thought for sure she was coming out there.


If she's coming out it's to interrupt Bayley.


----------



## 3ku1

So we think she well be drafted tommorro? Look's likely. Would of been a great Raw debut if she came out, to help Nia. But nope.


----------



## 3ku1

So I wonder if Alexa/Charlotte is still going ahead? Charlotte now has a feud with Nia going. Unless they are like screw it enough of Raw. And Charlotte shows up on SD. I don't know. Unless Alexa shows up on Raw tonight, I Don't know. Maybe she stays put. And Sasha is heading to SD.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I don't know anymore. So far this show has been a massive disappointment. I thought they would turn this into a really big deal, similar to last year's draft, but now it's kind of like whoever shows up shows up and whoever doesn't just doesn't.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah, been a big let down for me as well.


----------



## 3ku1

I think Alexa should stay on SD tbh now. Did anyone see the Ride Along preview of Alexa and Carmella. She looked hot .


----------



## starsfan24

They were talking about food. Lmao. Should be interesting.


----------



## starsfan24

This could be it right here.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Either she interrupts Bayley or we have another Meltzer/dirt sheet fail on our hands.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

has to be it here if shes coming to raw


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah either she interrupts Bayley or Sasha lol. IF not she stays on SD. Meltzer fail :lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

This segment clearly looks like a two woman arrival with Sasha out there now. Could be a turn though also.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Crowd is even shitting on Bayley. Jesus...


----------



## starsfan24

THERE IT IS.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

BLISSS


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss :mark: Big Pop too


----------



## KC Armstrong

DAT POP FOR ALEXA!!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

she comes in and is in there with the big dogs getting cheered no less.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## 3ku1

Mickie? Damn is everyone from SD coming to Raw? Do they have anyone left? :lol


----------



## starsfan24

TEAM RUDE :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong

YES!


----------



## 3ku1

So their you go Nia and Alexa are together? And their is going to be a Mickie Alexa feud on Raw :lol. Okay.

ETA: Not yet Nia just gave her the can I trust her look


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

the only person the crowd cared about that whole segment was Alexa. Seems like a good sign.


----------



## starsfan24

That Alexa reaction to Nia destroying Mickie was hilarious.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851626791865380865


----------



## 3ku1

Considering Nia did not attack Alexa. Have to wonder well they team up in the future? Could be like a Rock I have no friends, but I Well use you to my advantage. Great debut too. Found it interesting how Alexa got a bigger pop then Bayley and Sasha combined. And the contrast between Bayley and Alexa on the mic. Alexa came across confident and strong. Bayley timid and nervous.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

DAT POP for lexi


----------



## starsfan24

That was amazing.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Considering Nia did not attack Alexa. Have to wonder well they team up in the future? Could be like a Rock I have no friends, but I Well use you to my advantage. Great debut too. Found it interesting how Alexa got a bigger pop then Bayley and Sasha combined. And the contrast between Bayley and Alexa on the mic. Alexa came across confident and strong. Bayley timid and nervous.



Not exactly breaking news, though, that Alexa owns almost every girl in the company on the mic. The only one who can hang with her is Charlotte and she's gonna be on SmackDown.

The crowd has been pretty fucking awful all night so I was really surprised she got that great of a reaction. Even when Bayley started one of her "When I was a little girl" speeches they completely crapped on her.


----------



## JC00

Zero coincidence Alexa was the only one Nia didn't attack. Just go back and look at the head motion Alexa gave Nia after they looked at each other on the ramp.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> That Alexa reaction to Nia destroying Mickie was hilarious.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851626791865380865


As was her reaction when Nia stared her down. She legit look terrified :lol


----------



## starsfan24

They're going to team up no doubt.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Zero coincidence Alexa was the only one Nia didn't attack. Just go back and look at the head motion Alexa gave Nia after they looked at each other on the ramp.


Maybe they listened after all. These two must be so happy to get to hang out together all the time again. 

Great debut, big ass pop, Ride Along after Raw and next week Lexi's coming home. Pretty awesome.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Hey maybe Murphy well be drafted to SD. I hear they need some talent :lol


----------



## Tommy-V

That was better than I expected :done

She was the most over in that segment roud


----------



## Flair Shot

Alexa to the crap show. Oh joy. 

This sucks!


----------



## 3ku1

RKO361 said:


> Alexa to the crap show. Oh joy.
> 
> This sucks!


IF this was two months ago I would agree with you. But Raw definately is the place for her. SD is a sinking ship.


----------



## starsfan24

Only thing I'm sad about is no Talking Smack. Although she was great tonight so the extra time may be the substitute.


----------



## Mango13

She got a pretty decent pop when her music hit, looking forward to seeing how they use her going forward (hopefully correctly)


----------



## starsfan24

Oh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851638745581441025


----------



## 3ku1

I hope your done talking Sasha, Alexa did the whole audience a favor :lol. Sasha Alexa #1 Contender match maybe.


----------



## JC00

lol 

"she comes out to crickets"

gets arguably the biggest reaction from a crowd that was completely dead outside of when Braun tried to murder Roman.


Reaction will probably be louder next week given that they are in Columbus.


----------



## starsfan24

That pop next week wens3


----------



## 3ku1

See some stupid thread thinking Becky should of come to Raw. Yeah that makes sense having Two Top Babyfaces on Raw. With No heels. And have the two top heels on SD. With no True Babyface, outside Naomi. It makes sense to have Alexa on Raw. Have a Pure Babyface to Heel Role. A Heavy in Nia. Of course SD loses alot loosing Alexa. But I think it is the best move for Lexi.


----------



## NasJayz

This sucks I was hoping if Lexi goes to Raw a certain person would be going to SD so they won't be on the same show hopefully that still ends up happening.


----------



## 3ku1

NasJayz said:


> This sucks I was hoping if Lexi goes to Raw a certain person would be going to SD so they won't be on the same show hopefully that still ends up happening.


You mean Charlotte, she might be still drafted to SD tommorro. Meltzer and alot of Wrestling Media Outlets, reported the Alexa/Charlotte swap.


----------



## Jackal

Really gutted Alexa has gone to Raw (selfishly) as im going to Smackdown next month and couldn't wait to see her live. She is quite easily the most sexiest female wrestler ever. Actually, she is probably the best looking women in the world, ever!


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> You mean Charlotte, she might be still drafted to SD tommorro. Meltzer and alot of Wrestling Media Outlets, reported the Alexa/Charlotte swap.


No.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Aww


----------



## starsfan24

Swan said:


> Really gutted Alexa has gone to Raw (selfishly) as im going to Smackdown next month and couldn't wait to see her live. She is quite easily the most sexiest female wrestler ever. Actually, she is probably the best looking women in the world, ever!


Damn that sucks. Forever grateful I got to see her first championship win live.


----------



## starsfan24

I'M FAMOUS EVERYONE. I WAS ON RIDE ALONG CELEBRATING HER FIRST TITLE WIN. I was just casually watching and I came up. Lmao.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> I'M FAMOUS EVERYONE. I WAS ON RIDE ALONG CELEBRATING HER FIRST TITLE WIN. I was just casually watching and I came up. Lmao.


Did they just show you celebrating in the crowd? haha.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Very glad that we have her to shut up Sasha & Bayley's whiny ass every week now :banderas


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Did they just show you celebrating in the crowd? haha.


They showed my friend and me (in the Cubs hat) on the actual broadcast too, but it was after a Becky move so we kind of got shafted on the editing. But WWE redeemed themselves. I'm also in the background of the my daughter video after she wins. Getting a lot of screen time.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Tapout snaps


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> lol
> 
> "she comes out to crickets"
> 
> gets arguably the biggest reaction from a crowd that was completely dead outside of when Braun tried to murder Roman.
> 
> 
> Reaction will probably be louder next week given that they are in Columbus.


Bummer that no Ryder because they where in Long Island


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:lol her reaction to mickie getting creamed


----------



## DELETE

HiddenFlaw said:


> :lol her reaction to mickie getting creamed


Wait a minute... Mickie got creamed?

Link or pics plz?


----------



## starsfan24

DELETE said:


> Wait a minute... Mickie got creamed?
> 
> Link or pics plz?


Control yourself.


----------



## DELETE

starsfan24 said:


> Control yourself.


but...

I had the lotion and kleenex ready...


----------



## Jonasolsson96

I think I'm in love with Alexa


----------



## starsfan24

YESSSS GET IT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851858833848901632


----------



## adudeirl

JC00 said:


> lol
> 
> "she comes out to crickets"
> 
> gets arguably the biggest reaction from a crowd that was completely dead outside of when Braun tried to murder Roman.
> 
> 
> Reaction will probably be louder next week given that they are in Columbus.


kudos to her, she got great reactions the past 2 weeks and hopefully that'll continue, but you can't seriously pretend that she was getting much of anything in the past few weeks and months leading up to that.


----------



## Jersey

Anyone notice how the camera showing Sasha's facial expression during bliss entrance ?


----------



## JC00

adudeirl said:


> kudos to her, she got great reactions the past 2 weeks and hopefully that'll continue, but you can't seriously pretend that she was getting much of anything in the past few weeks and months leading up to that.


This was in December in Chicago







Places she wasn't getting reactions were places Becky was getting little to no reaction as well...


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> This was in December in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places she wasn't getting reactions were places Becky was getting little to no reaction as well...


Thier is maybe five people that hate her on here who will deny anything


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I am so thrilled! I actually have a real reason to enjoy and look forward to Monday Night Raw again!! I would love for Alexa to be the first to be both Smackdown and Raw Women's Champion!


----------



## nyelator

TraumaCaspian said:


> I am so thrilled! I actually have a real reason to enjoy and look forward to Monday Night Raw again!! I would love for Alexa to be the first to be both Smackdown and Raw Women's Champion!


Baby Flair more than likely since she must win all the time dam it


----------



## Jersey

@TraumaCaspian
I neber thought about her being the first to win both brand titles.That would be awesome.


----------



## 3ku1

adudeirl said:


> kudos to her, she got great reactions the past 2 weeks and hopefully that'll continue, but you can't seriously pretend that she was getting much of anything in the past few weeks and months leading up to that.


Yes Becky Mark she's been the most over woman on the roster for a while now. She has been getting great reactions since Late December. Most likely Becky's reactions have diminished, as WWE are limiting her push .


----------



## 3ku1

I follow Murphy to see Alexa. He posted an IG story, sitting in his house making noises. Dude, where is she in the shower? :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard

guy on another forum told me he meet alexa at access. said line was very long, bliss is a warm and sweet person and that tv doesnt do her justice, more beautiful in person


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa at Axxess is going to happen for me next year. There is no alternative.


----------



## 3ku1

Rewatching the womans segment. Man Bliss is really over right now. Huge potential for a Face Turn. But her telling the crowd "I don't need your approval". Was great heel work. Reminded me of The Rock in 1999-2000. When he was playing Heel, but the crowd loved the Rock so much. He used to say "This ain't sing along with the Rock time". He coulden't be heel because he was so over. I am not suggesting Bliss is the Female Rock. But her heel work is akin to that.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted this on twitter.


----------



## adudeirl

3ku1 said:


> Yes Becky Mark she's been the most over woman on the roster for a while now. She has been getting great reactions since Late December. Most likely Becky's reactions have diminished, as WWE are limiting her push .


I dont know what I expected posting that. :serious:

But whatever, I do like Alexa, and I'm very much looking forward to her beating the shit outta Sasha


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Can anyone make a gif of nia and alexa from one of their facebook q/a's saying rude. Put the caption of it in the gif too please


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Having some fun training at the #WWEPerformanceCenter with niajaxwwe & sdrpyoo  

Team Rude training.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Can anyone make a gif of nia and alexa from one of their facebook q/a's saying rude. Put the caption of it in the gif too please


----------



## 3ku1

hmm at the PC. I think Nia needs to go back their lol. Sorry it is true. Hopefully while their some officials gave her a heads up about her working style. Teach her how to execute a proper Shoulder Breaker DAMN.


----------



## 3ku1

Pretty solid from Murphy :lol


----------



## 3ku1

N/A


----------



## starsfan24

On the Raw banner. Some pretty good company.


----------



## JC00

She's really a natural at this...


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> On the Raw banner. Some pretty good company.


Something off about her still wearing that blue attire haha. But good to see her up front where she belongs.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> She's really a natural at this...


You know what's funny about those series of sequences. The crowd are trying so hard to hate her, because it is pretty easy because of her heel work. But they can't help but cheer her in the end :lol.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> On the Raw banner. Some pretty good company.




Welp the Beckbeards just got triggered.


----------



## 1990WCW

Just watched the newest "Ride Along" with Carmella & Alexa in one of the cars. 

It's insane; Carmella is a highly attractive, in-shape, HOT woman. And yet side-by-side with Alexa, she looks completely "meh" in comparison. 

I know everyone has their own opinions and beauty is in the eye of the beholder, blah blah blah, but Alexa is on another level of gorgeousness.


----------



## 3ku1

God damn it this guy is starting to piss me off. I follow Murphy to see Alexa. Third of story in a row no Alexa. This time he's singing in the car :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ I'd probably be singing, too, if I was him...


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Mango13

1990WCW said:


> It's insane; Carmella is a highly attractive, in-shape, HOT woman. And yet side-by-side with Alexa, she looks completely "meh" in comparison.


I thought they both looked amazing, and I know I wouldn't turn either of them down haha


----------



## Empress

I'm happy Alexa is on RAW. I think she'll easily have the best character for the women.

She also is gorgeous. She did look very pretty on Ride Along with Carmella.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


 Those eyes on Bliss


----------



## JC00

Just found out the Raw house show Friday is 20 miles from me. But they haven't updated the "scheduled to appear" page and I know when they did the draft last summer they didn't run shows with the new rosters for a couple of weeks. If they are still running the old Raw roster I don't wanna go but if it's with the updated roster I definitely want to go because Bliss and The Revival will be there.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Just found out the Raw house show Friday is 20 miles from me. But they haven't updated the "scheduled to appear" page and I know when they did the draft last summer they didn't run shows with the new rosters for a couple of weeks. If they are still running the old Raw roster I don't wanna go but if it's with the updated roster I definitely want to go because Bliss and The Revival will be there.



They're already on their new schedule. Think about it. Do you believe they're gonna give Alexa an extra day off, let her work 2 SD live events and then appear on Raw while the rest of the SD roster is working a live event? That makes no sense. She should definitely start working Raw house shows on Friday.


----------



## Jersey

Agree or disagree doesn't really matter to me but what kind of moist thing is that for murphy to follow his soon to be wife on social media? Is it that serious with social media?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Agree or disagree doesn't really matter to me but what kind of moist thing is that for murphy to follow his soon to be wife on social media? Is it that serious with social media?


Huh. Are you saying Murphy following Alexa on IG is that serious?


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Huh. Are you saying Murphy following Alexa on IG is that serious?



I didn't understand what he was trying to say, either. Isn't it the most common thing in the world for couples to follow each other on social media? I don't think I know any couples who don't do that.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Huh. Are you saying Murphy following Alexa on IG is that serious?


 I saw the pic you posted of her with him liking the pic. Is that the new thing to follow your significant other on the internet?


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> I saw the pic you posted of her with him liking the pic. Is that the new thing to follow your significant other on the internet?


Yes. Have you been living under a rock? :grin2:


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Yes. Have you been living under a rock? :grin2:


How stupid is that? Nonetheless I could careless. Why follow someone on the internet whom I live with and gonna marry. Yeah I don't see any logic in social media stalking.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> I saw the pic you posted of her with him liking the pic. Is that the new thing to follow your significant other on the internet?


Ahhh lol. Well I guess in this day in age your SO liking your post on IG. IS them saying I miss you . So yeah it is a trend.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> How stupid is that? Nonetheless I could careless. Why follow someone on the internet whom I live with and gonna marry. Yeah I don't see any logic in social media stalking.



... and I don't see any logic in you calling that "stalking". That's hilarious. All the couples in WWE (and I would think 99% in all walks of life) follow each other on social media. The fact that somebody thinks this is weird in 2017 is really fucking funny.


----------



## 3ku1

I Think Murphy being the SO is just showing support. I Don't think it is that big of deal. I mean on my IG feed I like alot of posts. So most likely Alexa's post showed up on his feed so he liked it. I don't think it's that big of deal.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and I don't see any logic in you calling that "stalking". That's hilarious. All the couples in WWE (and I would think 99% in all walks of life) follow each other on social media. The fact that somebody thinks this is weird in 2017 is really fucking funny.


 He he ha ha hardy har har


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I Think Murphy being the SO is just showing support. I Don't think it is that big of deal. I mean on my IG feed I like alot of posts. So most likely Alexa's post showed up on his feed so he liked it. I don't think it's that big of deal.



Like I said, you can look at all of them. If they're somewhat active on social media, they're following each other on IG/twitter. Just checked out The Miz as an example. The very first person he started following on IG is his wife. It's the most common thing in the world.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> They're already on their new schedule. Think about it. Do you believe they're gonna give Alexa an extra day off, let her work 2 SD live events and then appear on Raw while the rest of the SD roster is working a live event? That makes no sense. She should definitely start working Raw house shows on Friday.


My issue is that the show Friday is in Rhode Island and the Raw show on Saturday is in Illinois and the SD show is in Missouri which means it isn't the usual "drive to the next show" situation, they will be flying.. So I could see them having a former roster show and then the people that went to SD fly to Missouri for SD and the people that went from SD to Raw joining up with Raw for the Saturday show in Illinois.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


fantastic


----------



## 3ku1

So Alexa had a cameo on Total Divas tonight. She wasent involved in the show fortunately she won't ever likely. But she was appearing in rehearsal going over Naomi's Glow entrance. For the mania match. She looks thrilled :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Just talking to Mella. Lol


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Just talking to Mella. Lol


Lol, yeah I know but the segment was well the episode was revolved around Naomis stupid WM journey . And that segment was a rehearsal of Naomis entrance. But yeah just talking.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Okay take with grain of salt but Meltzer and another pundit Alvarez are speculating it we'll be a 5 way Championship match at Payback. Between Bayley, Sasha, Alexa, Mickie, and Nia. I think that could work. Just depends of course how they book it.


----------



## Jersey

No offense but bayley has been boring as champ. So hopefully she drops the title.


----------



## 3ku1

I think Bayley well be dropping the belt to Sasha. She well prob turn. I would like a Alexa Babyface (She turns) v Sasha Heel programme.


----------



## 3ku1

That natural beauty though


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Lol, yeah I know but the segment was well the episode was revolved around Naomis stupid WM journey . And that segment was a rehearsal of Naomis entrance. But yeah just talking.



I won the title twice with no build up and no need to be in the story all because it is my hometown YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY WM MOMENT


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I follow Murphy to see Alexa. He posted an IG story, sitting in his house making noises. Dude, where is she in the shower? :lol


Why he is he not in their go champ go.



3ku1 said:


> Rewatching the womans segment. Man Bliss is really over right now. Huge potential for a Face Turn. But her telling the crowd "I don't need your approval". Was great heel work. Reminded me of The Rock in 1999-2000. When he was playing Heel, but the crowd loved the Rock so much. He used to say "This ain't sing along with the Rock time". He coulden't be heel because he was so over. I am not suggesting Bliss is the Female Rock. But her heel work is akin to that.


Who is more beautiful the Rock or Her


adudeirl said:


> I dont know what I expected posting that. :serious:
> 
> But whatever, I do like Alexa, and I'm very much looking forward to her beating the shit outta Sasha


Me as Well.


3ku1 said:


> Pretty solid from Murphy :lol


I was expecting a RKO


starsfan24 said:


> On the Raw banner. Some pretty good company.


Yes it is (she is more marketable than Sasha and Bayley)


3ku1 said:


> Something off about her still wearing that blue attire haha. But good to see her up front where she belongs.


Agreed 


3ku1 said:


> You know what's funny about those series of sequences. The crowd are trying so hard to hate her, because it is pretty easy because of her heel work. But they can't help but cheer her in the end :lol.


Yes kinda like HBK in 2005.


JC00 said:


> Welp the Beckbeards just got triggered.






Mango13 said:


> I thought they both looked amazing, and I know I wouldn't turn either of them down haha


Same here brother.


3ku1 said:


> Okay take with grain of salt but Meltzer and another pundit Alvarez are speculating it we'll be a 5 way Championship match at Payback. Between Bayley, Sasha, Alexa, Mickie, and Nia. I think that could work. Just depends of course how they book it.


Interesting 


PaigeLover said:


> No offense but bayley has been boring as champ. So hopefully she drops the title.


She is boring all the time.


3ku1 said:


> That natural beauty though


Yep


----------



## 3ku1

The Struggle is Real


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> The Struggle is Real


My dog has to have her paw on me to go to sleep don't know why.


----------



## Zappers

Only con of Alexa going to Raw is she will not be on Talking Smack. Plus, I'm gonna miss her chemistry with Daniel Brian. My guess is that Alexa is gonna get a LOT of mic and backstage segment time,to make up for zero Talking Smack. They would be stupid to waste her talent.

Also I would like to point out and address the Bliss haters that that rumor of WWE not happy with her performance garbage. Yeah right, then why did they put her on the show with arguably better female talent. Wouldn't that expose her more? 

In a fantasy world, here's how I would book Alexa on Raw. Have her quasi team up with Nia Jax for the up coming weeks. Fighting with Sasha, Bayley, etc... Then down the road have Nia Jax win the belt. THEN turn on Alexa Bliss. Alexa will then change to a FACE, and it will be a David and Goliath scenario match up. Alexa Bliss for the win over Nia, she will be totally over with the fans. (If it happens, you heard it here first)


Of course, I'm totally fine with Alexa playing the part of the heel. She's excellent at it.


----------



## JC00

JC00 said:


> My issue is that the show Friday is in Rhode Island and the Raw show on Saturday is in Illinois and the SD show is in Missouri which means it isn't the usual "drive to the next show" situation, they will be flying.. So I could see them having a former roster show and then the people that went to SD fly to Missouri for SD and the people that went from SD to Raw joining up with Raw for the Saturday show in Illinois.


Well Scott Dawson tweeted that Revival is working NXT shows this weekend. So that at least gives my suspicion some validity and now 50% of the reason I would go won't be there.


----------



## machomanjohncena

Zappers said:


> Only con of Alexa going to Raw is she will not be on Talking Smack. Plus, I'm gonna miss her chemistry with Daniel Brian. My guess is that Alexa is gonna get a LOT of mic and backstage segment time,to make up for zero Talking Smack. They would be stupid to waste her talent.
> 
> Also I would like to point out and address the Bliss haters that that rumor of WWE not happy with her performance garbage. Yeah right, then why did they put her on the show with arguably better female talent. Wouldn't that expose her more?
> 
> In a fantasy world, here's how I would book Alexa on Raw. Have her quasi team up with Nia Jax for the up coming weeks. Fighting with Sasha, Bayley, etc... Then down the road have Nia Jax win the belt. THEN turn on Alexa Bliss. Alexa will then change to a FACE, and it will be a David and Goliath scenario match up. Alexa Bliss for the win over Nia, she will be totally over with the fans. (If it happens, you heard it here first)
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm totally fine with Alexa playing the part of the heel. She's excellent at it.


Alexa beating Nia would be ridiculous. It would be like if Sami Zayn beat Lesnar


----------



## JC00

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa beating Nia would be ridiculous. It would be like if Sami Zayn beat Lesnar


----------



## JC00

> Your gear during your time on the main roster has been inspired by Harley Quinn, the Riddler, mostly Batman bad guys. Are you a big Batman fan? Comic book fan? How do you incorporate pop culture into your presence in WWE?
> 
> Alexa Bliss: I’m such a villain fan. I love comics, I love anything Disney – everyone knows that about me, I’m a big Disney fan – anything that’s fictional, I’m a huge fan of. It all started with Iron Man in NXT. [Buddy] Murphy [Bliss’s real-life fiancée] had the idea of us all three [Bliss, Murphy and Wesley Blake] dressing up as Iron Man and I thought it was such a cool concept, such a cool idea, that I just kept going with it.
> I have a few characters left that I haven’t portrayed yet, I have a few more coming that I have the outfits for that I’m just waiting to perfect them. I did go a little non-villain at Elimination Chamber when I wore Superman, which was a lot of fun.
> I just like portraying characters but making it my own. The Harley Quinn thing I was really excited about. I was so bummed because when I left NXT, I thought I couldn’t do the cosplay thing anymore.
> My last gear in NXT was Freddy Krueger because I’m such a horror movie fan, it’s ridiculous, but I thought when I went to the main roster it would be a whole different ball game. I kind of ran with the Harley Quinn thing, I said I was going to try it anyway and say sorry after [if it didn’t work], but it got a great response and that gave me the freedom to do more.


Full interview here http://sports.yahoo.com/news/qa-alexa-bliss-wwes-biggest-movie-villain-fan-134946168.html


----------



## Lenny Leonard

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa beating Nia would be ridiculous. It would be like if Sami Zayn beat Lesnar


are you still here? lexi's not around to beat becky anymore so you can leave now


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_The struggle is real . #fivefeetoffury

Poor Lexi. Lmao


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa beating Nia would be ridiculous. It would be like if Sami Zayn beat Lesnar


Well you would like that smark god.
You my be getting a rant about you here soon bud keep it up.


Zappers said:


> Only con of Alexa going to Raw is she will not be on Talking Smack. Plus, I'm gonna miss her chemistry with Daniel Brian. My guess is that Alexa is gonna get a LOT of mic and backstage segment time,to make up for zero Talking Smack. They would be stupid to waste her talent.
> 
> Also I would like to point out and address the Bliss haters that that rumor of WWE not happy with her performance garbage. Yeah right, then why did they put her on the show with arguably better female talent. Wouldn't that expose her more?
> 
> In a fantasy world, here's how I would book Alexa on Raw. Have her quasi team up with Nia Jax for the up coming weeks. Fighting with Sasha, Bayley, etc... Then down the road have Nia Jax win the belt. THEN turn on Alexa Bliss. Alexa will then change to a FACE, and it will be a David and Goliath scenario match up. Alexa Bliss for the win over Nia, she will be totally over with the fans. (If it happens, you heard it here first)
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm totally fine with Alexa playing the part of the heel. She's excellent at it.


Tell that to MachomanCena,Eva Maryse,and Heel Turn 


JC00 said:


>


GOAT post


----------



## Zappers

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa beating Nia would be ridiculous. It would be like if Sami Zayn beat Lesnar


Yeah, we NEVER have seen a smaller opponent beat a larger opponent. NEVER, EVER, EVER NEVER, EVER happened in the history of wrestling.


I guess you are NOT familiar with the story of DAVID AND GOLIATH. In which I clearly stated.


----------



## nyelator

Zappers said:


> Yeah, we NEVER have seen a smaller opponent beat a larger opponent. NEVER, EVER, EVER NEVER, EVER happened in the history of wrestling.


Never EVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRrr


----------



## Zappers

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa beating Nia would be ridiculous. It would be like if Sami Zayn beat Lesnar


Cough .... Kevin Nash vs Rey Mysterio 2/22/99 .... cough.


And on a side note, NOW we're comparing Nia Jax to Brock Lesnar. OMG, what are Alexa Bliss haters smoking. LOL


----------



## machomanjohncena

Zappers said:


> Yeah, we NEVER have seen a smaller opponent beat a larger opponent. NEVER, EVER, EVER NEVER, EVER happened in the history of wrestling.
> 
> 
> I guess you are NOT familiar with the story of DAVID AND GOLIATH. In which I clearly stated.


This is one of the things that's wrong with wrestling nowadays. Guys like Daniel Bryan beating HHH and Batista when he would get destroyed by them in a real fight. Lesnar had to cheat to beat CM Punk. It's bad enough we have this problem with the men, we don't need it in the women's division. I know wrestling is fake but I cannot suspend my disbelief enough to think that Alexa could beat Nia.


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> This is one of the things that's wrong with wrestling nowadays. Guys like Daniel Bryan beating HHH and Batista when he would get destroyed by them in a real fight. Lesnar had to cheat to beat CM Punk. It's bad enough we have this problem with the men, we don't need it in the women's division. I know wrestling is fake but I cannot suspend my disbelief enough to think that Alexa could beat Nia.


Never compare Nia Jax to Batista EVER . But in seriousness Batista was always portrayed as beatable same with HHH (at the time) so bad comparison next


----------



## Acezwicker

That raw women's segment seemed to tease a Nia/Alexa alliance. Alexa as Raw women's champion with Nia as her enforcer/ bodyguard causing interference would work quite nicely.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

machomanjohncena said:


> This is one of the things that's wrong with wrestling nowadays. Guys like Daniel Bryan beating HHH and Batista when he would get destroyed by them in a real fight. Lesnar had to cheat to beat CM Punk. It's bad enough we have this problem with the men, we don't need it in the women's division. I know wrestling is fake but I cannot suspend my disbelief enough to think that Alexa could beat Nia.


once again, bliss is not on the same show as becky so why are you here?


----------



## Zappers

machomanjohncena said:


> This is one of the things that's wrong with wrestling nowadays. Guys like Daniel Bryan beating HHH and Batista when he would get destroyed by them in a real fight. Lesnar had to cheat to beat CM Punk. It's bad enough we have this problem with the men, we don't need it in the women's division. I know wrestling is fake but I cannot suspend my disbelief enough to think that Alexa could beat Nia.


I don't know. I really don't have a problem with underdogs (size wise) winning matches from time to time. As far as Nia Jax, it's not like she's been around in the WWE for years with a long history of title runs or anything. She's too new. So far in my mind she is NOT unbeatable.


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

Zappers said:


> I don't know. I really don't have a problem with underdogs (size wise) winning matches from time to time. As far as Nia Jax, it's not like she's been around in the WWE for years with a long history of title runs or anything. She's too new. So far in my mind she is NOT unbeatable.


She is not a Kane or Nash so she is beatable (hell Nash was never a monster)


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#tbt .. I took this pic yesterday. Watching #Friends


----------



## JC00

My word.


Some people actually think she is ugly. IDIOTS


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_#tbt .. I took this pic yesterday. Watching #Friends


Hot


JC00 said:


> My word.
> 
> 
> Some people actually think she is ugly. IDIOTS


They just made the List


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Does anyone think we may get Alexa on Total Divas? with Paige being off WWE lately I wouldn't be surprised if they replaced her on the show as they go through changes every couple of seasons and following Alexa Bliss would be amazing to watch!


----------



## nyelator

We may get Bliss on UpUpdowndown now


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> We may get Bliss on UpUpdowndown now


Isn't that Xavier Woods show? Well then I doubt it, New Day is on SD now.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Isn't that Xavier Woods show? Well then I doubt it, New Day is on SD now.


Forgot about that well then at least we may get a Mella one


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> Does anyone think we may get Alexa on Total Divas? with Paige being off WWE lately I wouldn't be surprised if they replaced her on the show as they go through changes every couple of seasons and following Alexa Bliss would be amazing to watch!


Don't want her anywhere near that show...


----------



## KC Armstrong

TraumaCaspian said:


> Does anyone think we may get Alexa on Total Divas? with Paige being off WWE lately I wouldn't be surprised if they replaced her on the show as they go through changes every couple of seasons and following Alexa Bliss would be amazing to watch!


Lexi is pretty much the exact opposite of Paige in many ways, so it wouldn't make sense for her to replace Paige on that show. 


By the way, Murphy getting some love on WWE.com. Could he finally be getting a decent push on NXT in the near future?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Hell no to Total Divas! That trash is an embarrassing to woman's wrestling imo! Lol. Besides producers well think she's too boring. She's not the person they look for in these kinda shows imo


----------



## machomanjohncena

JC00 said:


> Welp the Beckbeards just got triggered.


why do you shit on becky fans so much?


----------



## 3ku1

^Dude honestly enough already. You have your position that Alexa is not credible based on her size. Even though that has been reputed by many many examples. But this back and fourth with a majority Alexa fans. And baiting ppl into pointless arguments. I mean enough already. Take that shit to the appropriate threads. Can the mods do something about this user. Seriously


----------



## JC00

machomanjohncena said:


> why do you shit on becky fans so much?



A Becky mark that continually shits on Alexa asking me why I shit on Becky marks...... The irony...


----------



## 3ku1

I don't get why Becky marks shit over Alexa anyway, or her detractors. I don't dislike Becky, I really like Becky. She is kinda sexy with that orange hair :lol. I think she is a pure babyface and she plays that role very well. But for some reason WWE just don't see her as a top star, as they clearly do with Alexa. Now I am not saying that is right, I am just telling it like it is. Alexa is the top heel on the MR right now. And I do like the idea of Alexa v Nia, David v Goliaf . After they team up for a while though. I think her size is why it would work. She would have to over come all these odds. This fixation from todays fan on size, is irrelevant imo. Never used to be an issue. People used to root for the smaller people. Remember Rey? I mean hell Asuka is the same height as Alexa and she has won 145 matches in a row. In Kayfabe anything is bookable.


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> why do you shit on becky fans so much?


The irony in this post.


3ku1 said:


> ^Dude honestly enough already. You have your position that Alexa is not credible based on her size. Even though that has been reputed by many many examples. But this back and fourth with a majority Alexa fans. And baiting ppl into pointless arguments. I mean enough already. Take that shit to the appropriate threads. Can the mods do something about this user. Seriously


He already ruined his own mark thread (Becky thread) 


JC00 said:


> A Becky mark that continually shits on Alexa asking me why I shit on Becky marks...... The irony...


And their it is


3ku1 said:


> I don't get why Becky marks shit over Alexa anyway, or her detractors. I don't dislike Becky, I really like Becky. She is kinda sexy with that orange hair :lol. I think she is a pure babyface and she plays that role very well. But for some reason WWE just don't see her as a top star, as they clearly do with Alexa. Now I am not saying that is right, I am just telling it like it is. Alexa is the top heel on the MR right now. And I do like the idea of Alexa v Nia, David v Goliaf . After they team up for a while though. I think her size is why it would work. She would have to over come all these odds. This fixation from todays fan on size, is irrelevant imo. Never used to be an issue. People used to root for the smaller people. Remember Rey? I mean hell Asuka is the same height as Alexa and she has won 145 matches in a row. In Kayfabe anything is bookable.


Stop responding to him just unrep him


----------



## Lenny Leonard

machomanjohncena said:


> why do you shit on becky fans so much?


well you are here shitting on bliss in her own thread. not a single one of us go trolling in beckys thread, how you do not understand this i do not know


----------



## starsfan24

Just leave him alone. Don't need this kind of negativity during this glorious time.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Acezwicker

I see the Becky troll (machomanjohncena) that most Becky fans hate has invaded here.


----------



## 3ku1

Well when your a troll, and your like why do Alexa fans hate on Becky. When that is just not true. I like Becky. Considering your trolling and hating on Alexa. Hilarous.


----------



## Mango13

guys just put the guy on your ignore list.


----------



## Acezwicker

I think the reason Becky fans are annoyed with Alexa is because WWE had creative take Becky's heat and momentum from winning the title at Backlash and gave it to Alexa instead of following up on Becky so she gets over and stays over long-term. They then used that heat from Alexa to get Naomi over and they used Becky and Daniel Bryan to help Naomi as well. 

The problem with Smackdown's booking and creative style for the women is no one gets over and stays over long-term. 

Alexa fans should be glad she got off Smackdown and went to raw when she did because she would have went to Raw ice cold if she stayed for 2 more months.


----------



## 3ku1

Acezwicker said:


> I think the reason Becky fans are annoyed with Alexa is because WWE had creative take Becky's heat and momentum from winning the title at Backlash and gave it to Alexa instead of following up on Becky so she gets over and stays over long-term. They then used that heat from Alexa to get Naomi over and they used Becky and Daniel Bryan to help Naomi as well.
> 
> The problem with Smackdown's booking and creative style for the women is no one gets over and stays over long-term.
> 
> Alexa fans should be glad she got off Smackdown and went to raw when she did because she would have went to Raw ice cold if she stayed for 2 more months.


Well not exactly true. Alexa and Becky had developed a feud. Giving the title to Alexa at TLC was the right thing to do at that moment. So I don't think it was loosing the heat from Backlash. Their was still heat their until Naomi returned. What they got wrong was hot shotting the title. It should of been Mickie, Alexa, and Becky at mania. And Becky should of went over and won the title. So I don't neccessarily agree it started after take took the title off Becky after Backlash. That had nothing to do with it. But the past 60 days heading into mania. And how it was booked. I do agree it is best Alexa is on Raw now.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#tbt back when I was sassy #littlemissbliss

Awwwwwww


----------



## Acezwicker

3ku1 said:


> Well not exactly true. Alexa and Becky had developed a feud. Giving the title to Alexa at TLC was the right thing to do at that moment. So I don't think it was loosing the heat from Backlash. Their was still heat their until Naomi returned. What they got wrong was hot shotting the title. It should of been Mickie, Alexa, and Becky at mania. And Becky should of went over and won the title. So I don't neccessarily agree it started after take took the title off Becky after Backlash. That had nothing to do with it. But the past 60 days heading into mania. And how it was booked. I do agree it is best Alexa is on Raw now.


I felt Becky should have feuded with Carmella and Natalya first, then successfully defended the title against both of them clean before feuding with Alexa. I was fine with Alexa taking the title from Becky, but not before Becky got a couple clean title defenses in first.

To see the damage, Becky is significantly less over now than before Backlash. Naomi winning at Elimination Chamber was still pretty stupid and Becky/Alexa/Mickie was the right move for wrestlemania I agree wholeheartedly.

Becky was getting beat up laid out never getting any momentum every week which is fine booking for non-title feuds with the face winning in the end, but that booking on face champions devalues championships especially when Becky was booked so strong before Backlash.


----------



## JC00

Becky had the title 85 days when she lost to Alexa at TLC and the feud at that point was one of the best women's feuds in terms of build in awhile. The only move was for Alexa to go over there and then have her do typical heel stuff for a couple of months to keep the title before Becky overcame it and won the title back.

In the lead up to the TLC match Alexa actually went over Naomi twice clean, I say that as a reminder of how Naomi was being booked before she got injured. What screwed the Alexa/Becky feud was Naomi got butthurt about some Total Divas poster thing and she went on a Twitter rant which was during her injury and then oddly enough she comes back and within 2 weeks is the champ.

I will always have the opinion that had Naomi never bitched about the Total Divas thing Alexa would have beat her at EC in a filler feud while Becky was feuding with Mickie and it would have been Alexa/Becky/Mickie at WM.

Just absolutely no coincidence that Naomi was jobbing to Alexa on Main Event before she got injured and then the Total Divas drama happens and then comes back and beats Alexa for the title 2 weeks later


----------



## nyelator

Interview 
http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/gallery/wwe-alexa-bliss-interview-raw-superstar-shakeup-results-041317


----------



## Acezwicker

Odd Note: WWE Shop released Nikki Bella sideplates which is odd considering that she got hers before winning the title and Becky & Alexa had to wait months for theirs.


----------



## starsfan24

On the Mania entrance ramp



> Alexa Bliss: “Oh my gosh, it was so long. So, here’s the thing, too - I’m 5-foot, and I’m all torso of my 5-foot. My legs are real short, so every one of one person’s steps are like two of mine. So it took, I felt like, twice as long to get down that ramp. I was just like ‘oh my gosh, this thing is so long, I need a golf cart or something to take me down.’"


Hahahahaha


----------



## KC Armstrong

> To see the damage, Becky is significantly less over now than before Backlash.


Dude, except for Alexa and maybe Naomi, it seems to me like pretty much all the girls are significantly less over than they used to be at one point. Just look at Sasha and Bayley. I'm not just talking about this week on Raw, either, because that was a pretty shitty crowd all night long. Overall the reactions they've been getting recently are way worse than they were a few months ago.


----------



## Acezwicker

KC Armstrong said:


> Dude, except for Alexa and maybe Naomi, it seems to me like pretty much all the girls are significantly less over than they used to be at one point. Just look at Sasha and Bayley. I'm not just talking about this week on Raw, either, because that was a pretty shitty crowd all night long. Overall the reactions they've been getting recently are way worse than they were a few months ago.


Either it's a reflection of how the company has screwed up keeping momentum for these girls or the company and fans are giving less of a crap about women's wrestling.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Acezwicker said:


> Either it's a reflection of how the company has screwed up keeping momentum for these girls or the company and fans are giving less of a crap about women's wrestling.


I don't think it's a lack of interest in women's wrestling. They just haven't done a great job with booking and storylines. Charlotte and Sasha were trading 35 title reigns for no reason, even Bayley's booking has left me scratching my head at times. They just need to get their shit together, that's all.


----------



## starsfan24

Imagine if Bayley won her first title at Mania instead of a random Raw? Yeah.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think Becky lossing her monemtum after Backlash, is why she is less over. Outside Alexa, and possibly Naomi. No woman is that over. They have been limiting Beckys push for what ever reason. Becky was pretty over most of Alexa feud, even when Alexa was champion. I Think Becky not going over at Mania, was a dumb move. But I just think the womans division both brands, is booked very badly.


----------



## Acezwicker

3ku1 said:


> I don't think Becky lossing her monemtum after Backlash, is why she is less over. Outside Alexa, and possibly Naomi. No woman is that over. They have been limiting Beckys push for what ever reason. Becky was pretty over most of Alexa feud, even when Alexa was champion. I Think Becky not going over at Mania, was a dumb move. But I just think the womans division both brands, is booked very badly.


The only thing I could think in related to Becky's depush was missing No Mercy because of her coeliac disease flaring up or whatever medical issue she had. That was when Becky's booking really went to crap. Alexa was destined for a title run, but the way they did it was kinda dumb.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Imagine if Bayley won her first title at Mania instead of a random Raw? Yeah.


... or if the underdog babyface wasn't winning matches due to outside interference...

I'm not the biggest Bayley fan because her mic work is not very good (trying to be nice here), but they have really done a piss poor job with her character. They built her perfectly on NXT which is what made her so popular in the first place, but they couldn't keep it going on the main roster. Look, I understand that it's difficult for an underdog to remain hot once you become the champion, but they need to at least try a little harder to make that happen.




> The only thing I could think in related to Becky's depush was missing No Mercy because of her coeliac disease flaring up.


That was bad timing, but I don't think they would punish her for getting sick. Naomi injured herself by fucking up her own move and they gave the belt right back to her.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Acezwicker

KC Armstrong said:


> That was bad timing, but I don't think they would punish her for getting sick. Naomi injured herself by fucking up her own move and they gave the belt right back to her.


I don't know what caused her medical issue, but punishing Becky long-term is dumb. With Naomi as champ. Fans viewed Nikki, Becky and Alexa way above her despite being champ.


----------



## Jersey

Bliss Winning the title on raw will be historic. But the moment I would like to see her have is to go back and forth with Trish.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

But who do we honestly think will be the first person to hold the both Raw and Smackdown Women's champion? Alexa or Charlotte? I think if they start off Alexa right with the feud with Bayley it could be her, I am interested to see who they put Charlotte with first, I have heard it could be Nikki which would be great so she would be out of the title picture.


----------



## 3ku1

Probably Charlotte tbh, I see her beating Naomi for the title at Backlash. Alexa is a heel too, so a feud with Bayley is possible. But according to Meltzer it is going to be a 5 way championship match between Alexa, Bayley, Sasha, Nia, and Mickie at Payback.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I don't think Alexa is getting the Raw belt anytime soon, but I'm not worried about that. Just let her be a featured player every Monday night and let the fans get behind the idea of Alexa winning the Raw title while Bayley, Sasha and Nia trade the belt back and forth.




> I am interested to see who they put Charlotte with first, I have heard it could be Nikki which would be great so she would be out of the title picture.


Nikki won't be around for a while so that's not happening.


----------



## araw

hey new here! found this forum while searching for alexa bliss and been lurking since after mania 
totally signed up just for this thread

i still cant get over her raw segment, i keep replaying her entrance and that massive pop


----------



## 3ku1

I think teaming Alexa with Nia is probably a good call. Nia could use Alexa's overness. Raw is in Columbus too on Monday (Tuesday for us Kiwis). SO she should get an even bigger pop. I agree just keep her in the picture, being a featured player. Even if the 5 way match happens, I Don't see Alexa winning it yet. Bayley or Sasha well prob feud.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

araw said:


> hey new here! found this forum while searching for alexa bliss and been lurking since after mania
> totally signed up just for this thread
> 
> i still cant get over her raw segment, i keep replaying her entrance and that massive pop


Welcome! this is easily the best thread so it's always great to meet more Alexa Bliss fans


----------



## starsfan24

araw said:


> hey new here! found this forum while searching for alexa bliss and been lurking since after mania
> totally signed up just for this thread
> 
> i still cant get over her raw segment, i keep replaying her entrance and that massive pop


Welcome!


----------



## machomanjohncena

3ku1 said:


> Well not exactly true. Alexa and Becky had developed a feud. Giving the title to Alexa at TLC was the right thing to do at that moment. So I don't think it was loosing the heat from Backlash. Their was still heat their until Naomi returned. What they got wrong was hot shotting the title. It should of been Mickie, Alexa, and Becky at mania. And Becky should of went over and won the title. So I don't neccessarily agree it started after take took the title off Becky after Backlash. That had nothing to do with it. But the past 60 days heading into mania. And how it was booked. I do agree it is best Alexa is on Raw now.


I think it was the the wrong thing to put the title on Bliss at TLC. Becky should have had a stronger run with the title to establish it. The SD women's championship feels almost worthless now because no one has had a strong run with it.

And I don't dislike Alexa, I just dislike how the WWE booked Becky to be a jobber to her, and how Becky got no pay-off in the end


----------



## 3ku1

^ are you for real?! :lol


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## machomanjohncena

3ku1 said:


> ^ are you for real?! :lol


What do you mean am I for real? I said nothing unreasonable


----------



## JafarMustDie

machomanjohncena said:


> I think it was the the wrong thing to put the title on Bliss at TLC. Becky should have had a stronger run with the title to establish it. The SD women's championship feels almost worthless now because no one has had a strong run with it.
> 
> And I don't dislike Alexa, I just dislike how the WWE booked Becky to be a jobber to her, and how Becky got no pay-off in the end


Becky wasn't a jobber to Alexa. Becky won like every non-title match against her. And most of Alexa's wins weren't clean. 

Alexa deserved every win of hers anyway. She's the best on mic on SD. She was the most complete woman on the SD roster. 

Also, now that she went to RAW, Becky will probably win the title & be a 2x champion too to tie her record. Her next run will be better for sure.


----------



## KC Armstrong

So glad I finally added machoman to my Ignore list. Now y'all just gotta stop quoting him.

:duck


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> So glad I finally added machoman to my Ignore list. Now y'all just gotta stop quoting him.
> 
> :duck


Love the new avi.

And I agree with you on the ignore list.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

JafarMustDie said:


> Alexa deserved every win of hers anyway. She's the best on mic on SD. She was the most complete woman on the SD roster.


Yeah, but then turned Alexa to job to Naomi every week and have her end both her title reigns. Shit was unbearable for me personally.


----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> Yeah, but then turned Alexa to job to Naomi every week and have her end both her title reigns. Shit was unbearable for me personally.


Yeah the booking of the SD division, and Alexa Post Naomi return on that SD was pretty unbearable. But she is on Raw now and got a pretty decent pop, and seems to be over. So hopefully they continue to keep booking her well.


----------



## starsfan24

So what does everyone think Payback will look like for the Raw Women?

For me:
Bayley vs Nia

Triple threat for the number one contender?


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> So what does everyone think Payback will look like for the Raw Women?
> 
> For me:
> Bayley vs Nia
> 
> Triple threat for the number one contender?


Meltzer says 5 way championship match. Bayley v Nia is probably though. Bayley drops the belt to Nia. And it leads to down the track Nia V Alexa.


----------



## NasJayz

KC Armstrong said:


> So glad I finally added machoman to my Ignore list. Now y'all just gotta stop quoting him.
> 
> :duck


I don't now if he's trolling or just stupid or Hell maybe both. :hmmm


----------



## machomanjohncena

Grandmaster_J said:


> Yeah, but then turned Alexa to job to Naomi every week and have her end both her title reigns. Shit was unbearable for me personally.


now you know how it felt for becky fans to see her job to alexa


----------



## 3ku1

^haha pretty much everyone has ignored you.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

machomanjohncena said:


> now you know how it felt for becky fans to see her job to alexa


Why are you posting in an Alexa appreciation thread?


----------



## 3ku1

Why is Becky jobbing to Alexa some kinda slap in the face? Alexa is arguably the current top woman star on the MR. Besides Becky has more wins over Alexa. Alexa only has 2 or so wins over Becky. They just happened to be championship matches . So I don't get what macho man is on about lol. I mean it is not like Becky was jobbing to someone lower to her in kayfabe. Like Carmella or Natayla or someone. 

ETA: Stop quoting him. Ignore the troll. I mean seeing I am the OP of this thread. IF you like Alexa fine come in here and post. IF you don't well go outside or something.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

machomanjohncena said:


> now you know how it felt for becky fans to see her job to alexa


Becky's always been a doormat for that women's division, even before that feud honestly.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jam

Came for pics, only see one post on pics

Honestly gtfo here with your shitty debates on whether you like Alexa or not


----------



## 3ku1

MMMMD said:


> Came for pics, only see one post on pics
> 
> Honestly gtfo here with your shitty debates on whether you like Alexa or not


Haha. Well tbf go back previous pages theirs thousands of pictures on her. People discuss her in here some times. Some times it gets extensive, because of trolls and such.


----------



## Jam

3ku1 said:


> Haha. Well tbf go back previous pages theirs thousands of pictures on her. People discuss her in here some times. *Some times it gets extensive, because of trolls and such.*


Ye that's what I mean, people jump in here just to say she's overrated & that she sucks & that people only like her cause of her ass or nonsense like that. Just not needed imo, I mean I just had to go back to page 394 & it's only you posting pics :lol


----------



## Arya Dark

*Just ignore the haters :draper2 It's not hard to do.*


----------



## Jersey




----------



## araw

thanks for the welcome guys  

anyway, i get a feeling wwe will make a gloves merch for alexa
too bad cause i love the skeleton bracelet more and she will not probably use it anymore because of the gloves merch


----------



## 3ku1

https://twitter.com/wweshop/status/852869161550311426


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Alexa's plaque they had on wweshop from when she won the title for the second time is all sold out. all 250 of them. i had no idea that would completely sell out like that


----------



## 3ku1

WWE like the fact she shifts a ton of merch


----------



## 3ku1

That Pool


----------



## 3ku1

@Alexa_bliss_wwe_: Mama Bliss


----------



## JC00

Revival working NXT shows this weekend and Alexa still in Florida... Glad I didn't make a rush decision and buy tickets to the Raw show tonight.


----------



## DELETE

3ku1 said:


> That Pool


Dem socks doe.


----------



## JC00

I bet she probably has like 100+ Disney coffee mugs..


----------



## nyelator

My mind can't process the Shakeup for some reason


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> now you know how it felt for becky fans to see her job to alexa


Good God man get some help


----------



## Lenny Leonard

someone on another forum made this


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## araw

Lenny Leonard said:


> someone on another forum made this


would love to be part of that!


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

JC00 said:


> Revival working NXT shows this weekend and Alexa still in Florida... Glad I didn't make a rush decision and buy tickets to the Raw show tonight.




Ya so saw more confirmation that this weekends shows will be pre-shake up roster. Charlotte tweeted out she is working Raw shows this weekend and WWE tweeted that Zayn was doing some Be A Star event today in Providence...


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Ya so saw more confirmation that this weekends shows will be pre-shake up roster. Charlotte tweeted out she is working Raw shows this weekend and WWE tweeted that Zayn was doing some Be A Star event today in Providence...


Damn. Good call.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Damn. Good call.


Seriously. Was a click away from dropping $400 for 3 3rd row tickets


----------



## starsfan24

Video of the Mania entrance live.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Video of the Mania entrance live.


I am having PTSD from that match


----------



## araw

really really really love her wm entrance!
the first fireworks was amazing, the 2nd one was out of place or maybe it was supposed to be for her ring and champ pose but it need to cut short which sucks cause naomi got a full entrance


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> someone on another forum made this


Definitely have this as my phone background at the moment.



araw said:


> really really really love her wm entrance!
> the first fireworks was amazing, the 2nd one was out of place or maybe it was supposed to be for her ring and champ pose but it need to cut short which sucks cause naomi got a full entrance


Agreed. The 2nd one would've been great had she been in the ring doing the pose.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> I am having PTSD from that match


Thank Naomi and whichever idiot graphic designer made that total divas graphic. 

Like I said i'll always blame Naomi throwing a fit about being left off of it. Just too much for that to be a coincidence, jobbing to Alexa before it happened and then comes back and 2 weeks later beats her for the title.....


----------



## DELETE

JC00 said:


> Thank Naomi and whichever idiot graphic designer made that total divas graphic.
> 
> _*Like I said i'll always blame Naomi throwing a fit about being left off of it. Just too much for that to be a coincidence, jobbing to Alexa before it happened and then comes back and 2 weeks later beats her for the title.....*_


I totally forgot about that.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Thank Naomi and whichever idiot graphic designer made that total divas graphic.
> 
> Like I said i'll always blame Naomi throwing a fit about being left off of it. Just too much for that to be a coincidence, jobbing to Alexa before it happened and then comes back and 2 weeks later beats her for the title.....


Hell the booking was weird having the champ not make a defense having her tap out in a multi man match (which never happens)


----------



## machomanjohncena

Grandmaster_J said:


> Becky's always been a doormat for that women's division, even before that feud honestly.


she shouldn't be. especially after WWE made her the first woman drafted to SD and the first SD women's champion. It gave Becky fans false hope that they would start booking her better. The SD women's division has suffered because of how they booked Becky. They haven't had a strong champion and the title feels worthless


----------



## araw

JC00 said:


> Thank Naomi and whichever idiot graphic designer made that total divas graphic.
> 
> Like I said i'll always blame Naomi throwing a fit about being left off of it. Just too much for that to be a coincidence, jobbing to Alexa before it happened and then comes back and 2 weeks later beats her for the title.....


the awkward thing was it doesnt even have a nice built up story for it 
just recently watched wwe again during alexa and becky feud (the whole spray paint thing) so i have no idea who naomi was then the poster incident happen then i got updated on who are on the roster, then she came back and next thing i knew she was the champion and as 'new' viewer i was like WTF just happened, im used to wwe hyping a feud a little bit before a change, i was even thinking naomi will just be filler feud and will not get the belt and will lead to mickie as the new champ

now, i watched total divas because i got so curious and there's a storyline for her that she always get the short end of the stick and she's happy that finally they will go with her glow entrance and gimmick. made me certain that her championship run is for the next season of total divas being an underused talent who finally got her gold


----------



## machomanjohncena

araw said:


> the awkward thing was it doesnt even have a nice built up story for it
> just recently watched wwe again during alexa and becky feud (the whole spray paint thing) so i have no idea who naomi was then the poster incident happen then i got updated on who are on the roster, then she came back and next thing i knew she was the champion and as 'new' viewer i was like WTF just happened, im used to wwe hyping a feud a little bit before a change, i was even thinking naomi will just be filler feud and will not get the belt and will lead to mickie as the new champ
> 
> now, i watched total divas because i got so curious and there's a storyline for her that she always get the short end of the stick and she's happy that finally they will go with her glow entrance and gimmick. made me certain that her championship run is for the next season of total divas being an underused talent who finally got her gold


It was ridiculous. They had a storyline going on with Becky/Alexa/Mickie and it should have ended with a triple-threat match at WM with Becky going over.


----------



## JC00

DELETE said:


> I totally forgot about that.


It's just so obvious


She jobbed to Alexa on the Oct 18th ep of SD and then on the Nov 22nd ep of Main Event. Which was her last appearance on TV before she returned the SD before the Royal Rumble

Alexa won the title on Dec 4th

The Total Divas graphic drama happened on Dec 7th 

Naomi returned to TV Jan 24

Wins the title Feb 12th 


Just no way anyone can tell me WWE decided to randomly hot-shot the title to Naomi while she was out injured for the 3rd time in less than a year... Especially when Alexa and Becky were in the middle of one of the best women feuds in years, hell pretty much every where you read people overall were enjoying the Alexa/Becky feud more than the Charlotte/Sasha feud, well except for the workrate, Melzter ratings slaves.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

This thread is going off the rails. It's now complaining about who the champion is on SD is and Alexa isn't on the show anymore. Onward and upward fellas. She was literally the only woman that the crowd cared about during the segment on RAW. That's got to be good news. She's likely going to be aligned with Nia which is also awesome. Hell she moves merchandise as a heel(not a fake heel like Styles either). Imagine what will happen with her when she eventually(inevitably) turns babyface. The sky is the limit for her. We should all be celebrating these recent developments.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> Alexa's plaque they had on wweshop from when she won the title for the second time is all sold out. all 250 of them. i had no idea that would completely sell out like that


Hells yes! I knew it would sell her first plaque when she won did, anyway glad I picked it up so I have 50/250 I know on Ebay a guy is selling the gold edition 1 of 1 that she signed that he got at the WM store. 

It would be cool to own but he is asking $699.00 for it..


----------



## araw

machomanjohncena said:


> It was ridiculous. They had a storyline going on with Becky/Alexa/Mickie and it should have ended with a triple-threat match at WM with Becky going over.


got excited when mickie got back, im like, finally a woman i knew aside from maryse natalya and nikki lol. weird she debuted as a heel and the luchadora was underwhelming but the start of her feud with becky was amazing then it got stale then naomi happened

so glad when she vacate and alexa became champ again, was really hoping for triple threat wm match with becky winning and mickie pursuing her again for the belt


----------



## Jersey




----------



## DELETE

PaigeLover said:


>


bout time we got some pics up in this bitch.


She has some short ass arms lmao.


----------



## starsfan24

IG stories from Alexa and WWE.


----------



## JC00

Just a quick update on some more Alexa merch



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852264626695938051



Teaser of the shirt


----------



## starsfan24

Finally. That shirt looks great.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Finally. That shirt looks great.




Ya. I love how the visual telling of her height is a police booking height chart


----------



## starsfan24

NSFW but this is too funny not to post. How I imagine the IWC. People get wayyyyyyy too worked up over wrestling. Lmao






(Also if you have headphones on turn it down)


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> NSFW but this is too funny not to post. How I imagine the IWC. People get wayyyyyyy too worked up over wrestling. Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also if you have headphones on turn it down)


not even gonna bother clicking it. i got youtube comments disabled so i wouldn't be able to go troll him


----------



## Lenny Leonard

TraumaCaspian said:


> Hells yes! I knew it would sell her first plaque when she won did, anyway glad I picked it up so I have 50/250 I know on Ebay a guy is selling the gold edition 1 of 1 that she signed that he got at the WM store.
> 
> It would be cool to own but he is asking $699.00 for it..


what's the difference between regular and gold edition


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> It was ridiculous. They had a storyline going on with Becky/Alexa/Mickie and it should have ended with a triple-threat match at WM with Becky going over.


Well if we keep Naomi winning at EC and Alexa winning it two weeks later then I sya Becky loses at Maina then wis it at the next PPV 


MonkasaurusRex said:


> This thread is going off the rails. It's now complaining about who the champion is on SD is and Alexa isn't on the show anymore. Onward and upward fellas. She was literally the only woman that the crowd cared about during the segment on RAW. That's got to be good news. She's likely going to be aligned with Nia which is also awesome. Hell she moves merchandise as a heel(not a fake heel like Styles either). Imagine what will happen with her when she eventually(inevitably) turns babyface. The sky is the limit for her. We should all be celebrating these recent developments.


Hey anything Alexa related goes here and her match's be it older fall in under that


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> NSFW but this is too funny not to post. How I imagine the IWC. People get wayyyyyyy too worked up over wrestling. Lmao
> 
> (Also if you have headphones on turn it down)


The day I even remotely think of posting a video of myself explain why I hate a wrestler is the day I stop being a wrestling fan...


Fucking guy even has a neckbeard.....


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> what's the difference between regular and gold edition


Regular edition were the 250. The gold edition is one they made seperate of the 250 and is the only one that was signed by her


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Regular edition were the 250. The gold edition is one they made seperate of the 250 that she signed.
> 
> If it was a little less I might have been tempted to buy it. Although I have my eyes on this right now


I likeeeeee


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Regular edition were the 250. The gold edition is one they made seperate of the 250 and is the only one that was signed by her


Ahh her autograph


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> NSFW but this is too funny not to post. How I imagine the IWC. People get wayyyyyyy too worked up over wrestling. Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also if you have headphones on turn it down)


Christ is that Heel-Turn?


----------



## nyelator

I commented a breakdown of it


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

I'll say that guys hate directed or projected towards Alexa. Has very little to do with Alexa at all. Probably got a lot of issues. I mean I dislike a lot of ppl and things. But I wouldent rant in a yt video lol. It's wasted energy. I could be using on ppl I do like . 

ETA: This thread has over 4000 replies now. Never thought it would reach that 2 years ago when I created it i because she was cute. And has a nice ass, tbh lol.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I'll say that guys hate directed or projected towards Alexa. Has very little to do with Alexa at all. Probably got a lot of issues. I mean I dislike a lot of ppl and things. But I wouldent rant in a yt video lol. It's wasted energy. I could be using on ppl I do like .
> 
> ETA: This thread has over 4000 replies now. Never thought it would reach that 2 years ago when I created it i because she was cute. And has a nice ass, tbh lol.


The rage though


----------



## KC Armstrong

> The day I even remotely think of posting a video of myself explain why I hate a wrestler is the day I stop being a wrestling fan...


Sometimes I'm really just stunned by the hatred. WTF is wrong with these people? Fucking psychos who make the nastiest, most disgusting comments you'll ever see or even create fake news stories about terrible car accidents... Fucked up world, man.


----------



## 3ku1

Well if your compelled to create a fake news story of someone you've never met, dieing in a car crash. Well I Don't think that is about liking Alexa or not. That takes one fucked up individual to do something like that. Their is alot of people I don't like, but I just don't respond, and focus on people and things I do like. Simple as that really. With Alexa I don't get what generates such hate in an individual. She is so down to earth and likeable. I get wheres her work rate argument haha. But she is good on the eye, great character, great promo work. I mean she is still green in the ring. But not so bad to the point, you should hate her for it LOL. I mean damn. Naomi and Nia are pretty bad in the ring. Do I hate them for it? :lol of course not.


----------



## KC Armstrong

113K likes in a day. That has to be a new personal record for her. The people have spoken: Keep those selfies coming.

:eva2


----------



## 3ku1

Friends and Alexa Bliss, that is a good combination


----------



## 3ku1

N/A


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa backstage at Raw after her debut


----------



## Jersey

You know you're a loser when you make a YT video about a scripted character. Too much talking in this thread. We need pics and gifs not he say she say nonsense.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> Too much talking in this thread. We need pics and gifs not he say she say nonsense.


No negativity, no nonsense, but this is definitely the appropriate thread to discuss all things Alexa. If you don't like the discussions, just don't read em and only look at the pics.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> No negativity, no nonsense, but this is definitely the appropriate thread to discuss all things Alexa. If you don't like the discussions, just don't read em and only look at the pics.


Didn't even realize who you was until I looked at your name. You had the connor mcgregor avy for so long.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

This photo will always mean a lot because she was so excited to see herself on a WWE Chair as it was the first time it happened! I am sure eventually we will be seeing her face more on PPV chairs!


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Didn't even realize who you was until I looked at your name. You had the connor mcgregor avy for so long.


I had to change it. The new one is too good, so Conor had to go.


----------



## 3ku1

That's just sickening. Alexa and Murphy posted the same photo at the same time :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Murphy gotta rub it in. Lmao


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> Murphy gotta rub it in. Lmao


I don't blame him one bit, I would as well lmfao


----------



## starsfan24

Mango13 said:


> I don't blame him one bit, I would as well lmfao


Oh trust me, I'd be doing the exact same thing.


----------



## 3ku1

I wonder if that dude is about to be endeavoured though. Not any time soon. But most of the upper crop on NXT are getting elevated. WWE posted about him a few days ago. He has on his Twitter Verfied Best Kept Secret. I mean if he was to go to the MR. Smackdown is probably the best place. And he would prob start in the lower-mid card, but who knows. It is not like the top guys in WWE these days are setting the world on fire. The problem with NXT some say is because it is a pathway to the MR these days. The audience already know you. So you don't get that sense of surprise. With Murphy though, I Get the sense. He does not have that large of following. Like say Nakumura did before elevated. So that could work in his favor, who knows.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I just made me a new Alexa Bliss Wallpaper (1920 X 1080) if anyone is interested feel free to use it


----------



## JC00




----------



## Grandmaster_J

Oh wow, I love her even more. Got the same dog breed with the same name not lying


----------



## Grandmaster_J

TraumaCaspian said:


> I just made me a new Alexa Bliss Wallpaper (1920 X 1080) if anyone is interested feel free to use it


Cool! I needed a new background


----------



## starsfan24

Mine is of the Smackdown women's championship. Might have to go with yours for a bit.


----------



## 3ku1

Resting Bliss Face


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I wonder if that dude is about to be endeavoured though. Not any time soon. But most of the upper crop on NXT are getting elevated. WWE posted about him a few days ago. He has on his Twitter Verfied Best Kept Secret. I mean if he was to go to the MR. Smackdown is probably the best place. And he would prob start in the lower-mid card, but who knows. It is not like the top guys in WWE these days are setting the world on fire. The problem with NXT some say is because it is a pathway to the MR these days. The audience already know you. So you don't get that sense of surprise. With Murphy though, I Get the sense. He does not have that large of following. Like say Nakumura did before elevated. So that could work in his favor, who knows.


Future endeavor coming soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I found a funny compilation of Alexa's troll promos :lol:*


----------



## araw




----------



## TraumaCaspian

It's great to know I finally am going to be looking forward to watching Raw again each week!


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853290310234976258
Please?


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853290310234976258
> Please?


Jericho responding to that question and like that i'd imagine it either got recorded Monday or it will be recorded at one of the next two Raw's or at Payback before Jericho leaves to go do Fozzy stuff...


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I really love Talk is Jericho so it would be amazing to have her on it!


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853290310234976258
> Please?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DawLkjs_8Y8


----------



## JC00

I rewatched the Alexa/Becky Table match for the first time since December..... Putting my Alexa fandom aside, I really don't understand why people say that much was bad. On the rewatch I came away thinking it was a very good women's tables match, if that would have been Charlotte/Sasha people would have overly praised it...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> I rewatched the Alexa/Becky Table match for the first time since December..... Putting my Alexa fandom aside, I really don't understand why people say that much was bad. On the rewatch I came away thinking it was a very good women's tables match, if that would have been Charlotte/Sasha people would have overly praised it...


yeah i dont get it either. its pretty hard to have a good wrestling match when the goal of the match is to put someone through a table. but it was good, its only cause becky lost people called it bad. personally i never ever thought bliss would win, what a surprise that was


----------



## 3ku1

This looks to be a new interview Alexa did with Fox Sports. Apparently Lexi diddnt know she was moving to Raw to the day of Raw last Monday.

When she found out about moving to Raw:

"I found out pretty much that morning. The night before we got travel, and were going to be able to travel where Raw was. I wasn't sure if they were bringing people in to kind of throw us off or if we were actually being drafted to Raw. It was really cool, because I've done a lot on SmackDown and now it gives me the opportunity to see what now I can do on Raw."

Who she will miss from SmackDown:

"I'm going to miss all the girls, obviously. I used to travel with Carmella a lot. I'm going to miss traveling with her, we had a lot of funny road stories. I'm going to miss the Usos. Everyone's just so fun and hard-working and funny. The live events were a lot of fun. I was going to say Miz and Maryse, but they actually moved to Raw as well, so I won't miss them. They're awesome as well. They're a couple [of] characters. I love it."

*
Fox Sports: When you arrived at Raw in a new environment all of a sudden, was it like the first day of school?*

Alexa Bliss: “Oh yeah, I definitely was the new kid. Walking in, everyone’s already kind of had their place there. I’m just coming in, brand new, first day of school. Everything’s about first impressions, so just making sure I make a good first impression on people.”

*Fox Sports: Now you’re coming into a division led by Bayley, who had a reputation as a mentor to some of the younger women in NXT before she was called up. What has your relationship with Bayley been like, and what did she mean to you early in your career?*

Alexa Bliss: “Bayley helped me a lot in my career, especially in NXT. I had some of my best NXT matches with her, and she definitely helped me develop as a talent, because you’re just as good as the person you’re in there with. She definitely helped me so much with all of that, and I’m really excited to see what happens if we can have some kind of match or feud on Raw. I think it’d awesome.”

*Fox Sports: There was a moment you had with Nia Jax on Raw Monday, who I know is someone you’re very close with. What’s it been like to reconnect with her now that you’re on Raw?*

Alexa Bliss: “I was so excited! Nia and I, we used to room together on the NXT trips, and we’re super, super close. We’re best friends. It’s awesome that we can be on the same brand together.

I feel like if we could ever be aligned together on Raw, that would be awesome - because, you know, I can just talk a lot of crap and she can back it up for me. Basically kind of like what our friendship’s like anyway.

It was a lot of fun, I’m super excited. She’s the best, and I’m so excited to be able to hang out with her more and work with her more in the ring.”

*
Fox Sports: How hard was it to keep in touch with your friends on Raw when you were on the other brand?*

Alexa Bliss: “I would definitely say… especially with Nia Jax, we had been super close in NXT, pretty much inseparable. And then it got to the point where we spoke to each other maybe like once a month? Because our schedules are the complete opposite, with Raw and SmackDown.

I saw her one night on the U.K. tour because both brands were in London for a night. I got to see her then, but it’s definitely hard to keep in contact with people on the other brand because everyone is so busy and we’re all traveling at completely different times. It’s difficult, but that’s when we try to utilize FaceTime and texting and all that technology stuff.”

*Fox Sports: Do you think SmackDown was the right show for you to start your career on the main roster?*

Alexa Bliss: “Absolutely. SmackDown has been branded as the ‘land of opportunity,’ and to be able to take the opportunity that they have given me and really kind of run with it, I think it’s been amazing. They gave me a lot of time and opportunity to show my character and who I am and what I bring to the division. [It’s] given a lot of attention to the women’s division as a whole and really built the women’s division of SmackDown.

When I was on SmackDown, I would say we had the most well-rounded women’s division, and I think that’s all because of the opportunities SmackDown gives. I think it was definitely the right place for me to start."

*Fox Sports: Do you have a favorite memory from your time with the women on the SmackDown roster?*

Alexa Bliss: “One of my favorite memories has to be when I [won] the SmackDown Women’s title at TLC, everyone was just so happy for each other.

Or even when we had our six-pack challenge match. We were all just so proud of ourselves and of the division, you know, working together to put on the best performance that we could, and everyone was just so happy. Just having that support in the locker room has been amazing. It’s the best locker room I’ve ever been in so far.

*Fox Sports: Moving to Raw also gives you a new set of potential opponents. When you’re performing at live events night after night, does it get monotonous at all wrestling the same opponents after a while?*

Alexa Bliss: “It’s always fun facing new people. I don’t think it really gets monotonous because things change. The crowd is a big part of our live events and how we do things. We go on crowd interaction, so even if I’m wrestling the same opponent, each match is going to be different. And it’s always fun and exciting. It’ll be great to have new opponents and to see how that goes, but it definitely doesn’t get monotonous.”

*Fox Sports: You clashed with Daniel Bryan from time to time during your SmackDown career, and now you’re on a show with a new GM in Kurt Angle. Did you get to talk with him on Monday?*

Alexa Bliss: “I’ve never actually spoken to him. I didn’t see him very much on Monday - he was busy with all of his stuff, TV day is such a hectic day anyway.

The first time I had any kind of interaction with him was at the Hall of Fame, and I got to say hi to him. He was really nice, but I haven’t actually gotten to talk with him.

But his speech cracked me up to no end. Having the cowboy hat, being “sexy Kurt.” It made me really excited to have him on Raw and to be able to work with him. Anybody with a big personality, I’m a big fan of.”

*Fox Sports: Going back to WrestleMania - one thing that stunned me was just how gigantic the ramp was. Even Braun Strowman looked tiny walking down that. How big did it seem during your entrance?*

Alexa Bliss: “Oh my gosh, it was so long. So, here’s the thing, too - I’m 5-foot, and I’m all torso of my 5-foot. My legs are real short, so every one of one person’s steps are like two of mine. So it took, I felt like, twice as long to get down that ramp. I was just like ‘oh my gosh, this thing is so long, I need a golf cart or something to take me down.’"

*Fox Sports: You were pretty busy once the match began, so was that entrance where you able to take in the moment?*

Alexa Bliss: “The entrance is one of the main things I remember from WrestleMania. I remember the match, obviously, but I vividly remember standing at the top of the ramp and just looking around, and looking around as I’m walking down, taking it all in. That’s going one of the memories I will never, ever, ever forget."

*Fox Sports: When you’re in an environment like that, outside with a such a huge crowd, does it put you off at all once you’re in the match?*

Alexa Bliss: “It affects me during the entrances, for sure, because that’s when you can stand and see how many people are out there - but by the time you get down to the ring, you realize the ring is the same size as it’s always going to be. You’re in your element, you’re still in between the four ropes. The ring doesn’t get bigger, the audience does. And that kind of helps a lot, because you’re in your safety zone, your comfort zone when you get in the ring.”


----------



## Lenny Leonard

when do you suppose we could realistically see Bliss winning the raw title? They look to be doing sasha bayley for now and prob throughout the summer, so i say possibly the fall or winter we may see bliss winning it


----------



## 3ku1

Well depends the direction they go at Payback. Well it be a 5 way championship match. OR well they go Bayley v Nia? Depends I suspose. Post Payback it well probably be Sasha and Bayley, Sasha with the heel turn. But realistically after the summer I see maybe Alexa getting the title. She has so much momentum right now, and is really over despite being the top heel. So I have a feeling we well see a face turn. Maybe Nia turns on her, after winning the title. And that well be the programme Nia v Alexa.


----------



## starsfan24

I would say late fall/early winter.


----------



## JC00

I don't see Bayley/Sasha happening anytime soon and if it does happen it's gonna be face vs face. They aren't turning Alexa (she's just too good as a heel) and they are not gonna have the Raw faces be Bayley, Mickie and Dana..


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Lenny Leonard said:


> when do you suppose we could realistically see Bliss winning the raw title? They look to be doing sasha bayley for now and prob throughout the summer, so i say possibly the fall or winter we may see bliss winning it


Well being drafted to Raw was sort of a bad break giving how she was on top of the division on SD. Going to Raw she's gonna have to scratch and claw her way to that title, requiring a lot of patience with us  Also, I hope they never put the belt on Nia, she's a terrible worker and will end of killing someone in that ring with her botches.


----------



## 3ku1

TBF she wasen't really top of the division on SD. She would end up jobbing to Naomi or Mickie. And in Kayfabe she achieved all their was. So I think it is the best move to go to Raw. Gives her more feuds and chances. Teaming her with Nia is probably the best move atm. Gives her a heavy. And Nia has a really excellent talker.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Yeah I really hope they don't turn her Face because she is such a great heel, but with her crowd reaction and her merch always selling well I wouldn't be surprised if Nia wins the title from Bayley and Alexa turns face and goes after her while Bayley and Sasha do there own thing.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> TBF she wasen't really top of the division on SD. She would end up jobbing to Naomi or Mickie. And in Kayfabe she achieved all their was. So I think it is the best move to go to Raw. Gives her more feuds and chances. Teaming her with Nia is probably the best move atm. Gives her a heavy. And Nia has a really excellent talker.


She was for a while.. at least until Naomi returned which killed all her steam. My first comment here was expressing the dislike I had in the way she was treated but anyway should she start teaming with Nia that will be entertaining but as far as the push for Nia herself, I hope doesn't end with her as champion.


----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> She was for a while.. at least until Naomi returned which killed all her steam. My first comment here was expressing the dislike I had in the way she was treated but anyway should she start teaming with Nia that will be entertaining but as far as the push for Nia herself, I hope doesn't end with her as champion.


Yeah they really dropped the ball with the SD womans division post Naomi return. Nothing againgst Naomi. But they booked it all wrong clearly. 

I think teaming Alexa with Nia at this stage makes sense. I Agree Nia shoulden't get the title. But I Woulden't be surprised if she does. Well see how this eventuates on Tuesday (For us Kiwis).


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is back home in Columbus


----------



## JC00

Tough break for the people going to any house shows this weekend hoping to see her.


I saw the card from last night's SD show, if someone was a Bliss and Styles fan they had to leave that show very disappointed.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Tough break for the people going to any house shows this weekend hoping to see her.
> 
> 
> I saw the results from last night's SD show, if someone was a Bliss and Styles fan they had to leave that show very disappointed.


Was Alexa at the SD Show?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Was Alexa at the SD Show?


no


----------



## JC00

They should let her do an in-ring interview/promo segment in the same vein as Jericho's Highlight Reel and Miz's Miz TV.


----------



## crazylegs77

Lexi's Lair with co- host Nia Jax playing the Ed McMahon role of just laughing whenever Lexi insults and or puts down her guests


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V


----------



## TraumaCaspian

New Wallpaper I made for my phone feel free to use it


----------



## Mango13

TraumaCaspian said:


> New Wallpaper I made for my phone feel free to use it


I wish I was good with Photoshop


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


>



She might be IMO the most beautiful female ever in the WWE. I wouldn't argue someone if they disagreed but for me she might be.


----------



## araw

cant believe im this excited to watch raw! 

hope columbus gets a blissertation


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> She might be IMO the most beautiful female ever in the WWE. I wouldn't argue someone if they disagreed but for me she might be.


While you could argue their have been hotter body wise. Like Nikki. Technically speaking. Visually I guess Becky is up their for some ppl. But I agree visually Alexa is definitely the most beautiful woman in WWE right now. Of course the bias is strong. But I'm betting ALOT of ppl think that.


----------



## JC00

araw said:


> cant believe im this excited to watch raw!
> 
> hope columbus gets a blissertation


I'll be annoyed if she has a match and jobs. I get that WWE does the whole job in your hometown thing but as far as I'm concerned Alexa shouldnt as she just did the job twice to Naomi in her hometown.


----------



## 3ku1

Hopefully Team Rude Happens tommorro


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I'll be annoyed if she has a match and jobs. I get that WWE does the whole job in your hometown thing but as far as I'm concerned Alexa shouldnt as she just did the job twice to Naomi in her hometown.


Alexa was champion then. Seeing she is starting from the ground up. I'm betting she has a match with Mickie possibly. Who knows well see.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I mean, since the rumor is that Nia will challenge Bayley at Payback while Sasha, Lexi and Mickie have a triple threat match for the #1 contender spot, it would be pretty silly to have Alexa lose right away. Maybe Lexi and Mickie have a match, Nia interferes and destroys Mickie. That's something I could see.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, since the rumor is that Nia will challenge Bayley at Payback while Sasha, Lexi and Mickie have a triple threat match for the #1 contender spot, it would be pretty silly to have Alexa lose right away. Maybe Lexi and Mickie have a match, Nia interferes and destroys Mickie. That's something I could see.


According to Meltzer, he reckons WWE are going for a 5 way championship match at Payback. But I think your scenario seems more likely.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> She might be IMO the most beautiful female ever in the WWE. I wouldn't argue someone if they disagreed but for me she might be.


hey bud i think i saw your account over on reddit. Love how some people downvote you just for defending alexa


----------



## JC00

Hmm. If they are doing a 5 way not that I think it will happen but I could see Alexa getting the belt. Easiest way to get the title from Bayley to Alexa without having Bayley actually drop it.. Could see a situation where Nia takes out Sasha and Bayley and then Alexa beats Mickie.


----------



## 3ku1

^ Yeah that is possible. IT is between Charlotte and Alexa. Who well become the first woman ever to win both titles from both major brands. Who knows. Guess becomes more clearer, in the next few Raws.


----------



## KC Armstrong

This is the official Raw preview on WWE.com. Definitely looks like they're going with Nia vs. Bayley and like I said, that was the latest rumor I saw. I could easily see Nia winning the belt, too, and Sasha becoming #1 contender at Payback. Alexa probably feuding with Mickie in the meantime. I hope that feud doesn't cool her off right away since Mickie has not exactly been the most over girl on the roster.


----------



## 3ku1

They could of essentially had that Alexa Mickie feud on SD tbh. Makes sense though keep Alexa away from the title scene. Build the hype from fans. I mean if everyone has the title. And Alexa is not near it, that is good imo.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> They could of essentially had that Alexa Mickie feud on SD tbh. Makes sense though keep Alexa away from the title scene. Build the hype from fans. I mean if everyone has the title. And Alexa is not near it, that is good imo.


Problem is that fans might not care. Like I said, Mickie is not over and the crowd wasn't into their match on SmackDown. Starting off with a nothing feud right after debuting on Raw could cool her off significantly. I'd much rather see her go after Sasha if Nia and Bayley are feuding over the title.


----------



## JC00

I never read into those write ups because it's some WWE.com person writing them based on what happened the previous week. I just doubt that person is privy to what is actually gonna go on Monday as people don't know what is happening on the show until day of...


----------



## JC00

Sorry bro


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853786612991504385


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ I don't understand what they're doing with those live events this week, anyway. They made Mickie work SD house shows even though they had a 6-way match for the SD title yesterday (so they didn't really need her) while Lexi gets a couple of days off in her hometown. Weird.

I'm sure she could get used to that schedule, though. Show up on Raw and then chill with Murphy and the dogs for the rest of the week. :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Well beats Tuesday SD show, The live events. Prob after a big mania build up. Prefers a Raw show, then chill rest of week. Must be great being a womans wrestler 5 min segments. Then Chillll


----------



## JC00

Saw this on twitter, thought it was kind of funny











3.5 years ago Alexa was doing ring announcing in NXT. Cut to last week and Alexa is interrupting Sasha to a huge pop on Raw..


----------



## 3ku1

^ A simple change in booking can do wonders. Is Alexa's evolution the female Rock? :lol. Sort of.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> While you could argue their have been hotter body wise. Like Nikki. Technically speaking. Visually I guess Becky is up their for some ppl. But I agree visually Alexa is definitely the most beautiful woman in WWE right now. Of course the bias is strong. But I'm betting ALOT of ppl think that.


I mean she does have that ass (Mella and Maryse have nice bodies as well)


JC00 said:


> She might be IMO the most beautiful female ever in the WWE. I wouldn't argue someone if they disagreed but for me she might be.


I agree


----------



## KC Armstrong

> While you could argue their have been hotter body wise. Like Nikki.


Nikki never did anything for me. 




> But I agree visually Alexa is definitely the most beautiful woman in WWE right now. Of course the bias is strong. But I'm betting ALOT of ppl think that.


She was voted #1 in that WWE.com poll about which girl fans would like to see in the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue a couple of months ago, so yeah, it's not just the few people in this thread who think that.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Nikki never did anything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She was voted #1 in that WWE.com poll about which girl fans would like to see in the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue a couple of months ago, so yeah, it's not just the few people in this thread who think that*.


Damn it that needs to happen


----------



## 3ku1

New interview with Alexa from Yahoo sports. Some excerpts 

*For the second time in less than a year you’re changing rosters and switching locker rooms. What are the pros and cons of the change for you personally?*

Alexa Bliss: Some of the cons would definitely be uprooting everything, changing, getting a new schedule, having to meet new people and build relationships with those people almost every eight months now. But there are plenty of pros. I still do get to meet new people, it’s a new environment, a new opportunity. I’m really excited.

*You mentioned getting to meet new people, but you’re not coming over alone. Mickie James is coming to Raw with you and your guys’ story has been intertwined while on SmackDown Live. How does having her move over with you help with the transition?*

Alexa Bliss: The locker room with the Raw girls, I spent some time with them in NXT, so it’s not like I don’t really know anybody. In the same breath though, it’s great that Mickie is coming over with me and we have had some time to work together and build a dynamic and bring that to Raw. A lot of the girls I’ve worked with in NXT but it hasn’t been for almost a year so I’m excited to get to work with them again.

Read more http://sports.yahoo.com/news/qa-alexa-bliss-wwes-biggest-movie-villain-fan-134946168.html

ETA: Interesting Lexi says she wants to win the Raws Womans Title in a year. She thinks it would be cool to win both titles from both brands.


----------



## starsfan24

???????


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Damn it that needs to happen


If not, WWE at least need to do a shoot like that with her. I mean, why ask that question if you're not gonna do anything with the response?


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> If not, WWE at least need to do a shoot like that with her. I mean, why ask that question if you're not gonna do anything with the response?



She may have turned it down who knows


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> She may have turned it down who knows


Her VD Shoot was pretty sexy. I am sure Murphy loves Febuary 14 forever :lol


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Her VD Shoot was pretty sexy. I am sure Murphy loves Febuary 14 forever :lol


Wouldn't you (But not a lot of skin was showing their)


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Wouldn't you (But not a lot of skin was showing their)


Iactually prefer that. I find woman wearing clothes sexy. Well just enough, their is a mystery.


----------



## 3ku1

Read sort of spoiler from WON insider. Sasha and Bayley won't be fueding yet. So she well start her feud with Emma on Raw tonight. Alexa may possibly join with Nia. And Alexa well start feuding with Bayley. So title picture straight off the bat. Of course. I think Nia well start feuding with Bayley and they well face at Payback for the title. Alexa well start feuding with Mickie. No huge developments. But that looks the direction.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

I actually hope they hot-shot it to her. The salty tears about Alexa being the first woman to win both would be hilarious


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> I actually hope they hot-shot it to her. The salty tears about Alexa being the first woman to win both would be hilarious


This would be amazing, sadly I think we all know someone with the last name of Flair will get to be the first one.


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


>


Damn sexy. But what the hell is she saying lol?


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Damn sexy. But what the hell is she saying lol?


idk I was wondering that as well haha


----------



## 3ku1

Lexi doing promo in her home town.


----------



## 3ku1

At Fox


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Iactually prefer that. I find woman wearing clothes sexy. Well just enough, their is a mystery.


I like both ways honestly 


3ku1 said:


> Damn sexy. But what the hell is she saying lol?


Number one Contender (the night of the fatal five way)


Mango13 said:


> idk I was wondering that as well haha


See the above


----------



## starsfan24

Doing the media rounds I see.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00

Fox Columbus interview

http://myfox28columbus.com/good-day-columbus/wwe-superstar-alexa-bliss


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853975041666633728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853992533327835138


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853992498661928962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853961120947765249


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854046988555304960


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## WFAcer

Damn, she is so gorgeous. Can't wait to see her hometown reaction tonight.


----------



## starsfan24

Lmao Nia


----------



## Mango13

Media days have to suck, I would hate answering the same damn questions all day haha


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


> Media days have to suck, I would hate answering the same damn questions all day haha


Also, I think she got up at like 3AM cause I saw her re-tweeting stuff around that time. Maybe that's why they didn't make her work the SD house shows this week.











:sodone


----------



## 3ku1

Nice WWE gave her some time off to do some media rounds in her home town. They clearly see her very highley. Looks gorgeous per usual. IF i was Murphy and I Saw those pics, I would be like yep that's right, yep that's my girl, scrolling through them :lol.


----------



## 3ku1

So just announced on Raw Fatal Four Way #1 Contender match. I think Nia wins that. Hopefully Alexa is protected. IT is her home town so she is sure to get a big pop.


----------



## starsfan24

Nia will absolutely win. Prolly pinning Mickie?


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Nia will absolutely win. Prolly pinning Mickie?


Woulden be surprised if Nia pins Alexa :lol. Based on recent booking. But yeah prob Mickie.


----------



## starsfan24

Wouldn't make much sense if they're going to go the team route.


----------



## Arya Dark

*WWE likes having superstars lose in their hometown so it wouldn't surprise me if she ate the pin. *


----------



## 3ku1

WWE like having Alexa eating the pin in general.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

AryaDark said:


> *WWE likes having superstars lose in their hometown so it wouldn't surprise me if she ate the pin. *


It would be complete bullshit if Alexa had to eat the pin in her hometown, when she just had to job twice to Naomi in Naomi's hometown...


----------



## 3ku1

Well Alexa is not champion anymore. And seeing Nia is probably going to win. IF they are going off last week where Alexa was the only one Nia did not attack. Well Alexa prob won't eat the pin, most likely.


----------



## starsfan24

I honestly wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## starsfan24

Fatal Four Way time.


----------



## 3ku1

Damn Mickie got crickets. Sasha got a decent pop. Alexa got the biggest pop. Nia is a heel she won't get much.


----------



## 3ku1

Pretty damn good match tbh. Some good spots. Nia is winning though. Hopefully Alexa doesent eat the pin or submission.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa won!!!! Haha hilarous smarks


----------



## starsfan24

OH MY GOD!


----------



## 3ku1

I was just hioping Alexa diddnt eat the pin. But winning clean, did not see that coming. Putting my bias aside, I think it is a very good decision from WWE. Getting the win in her home town. Over Sasha . Good decision. They well prob add Nia to the match at Payback. Anyway.


----------



## JC00

The salty tears will be delicious


----------



## Arya Dark

*:sodone :sodone :sodone*


----------



## 3ku1

Sorry :lol


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854155724267692033


----------



## Mango13

I'm so glad she won tonight, hope she dispatches Bayley at Payback


----------



## araw

damn! i didnt saw that coming 
just like you guys, im just hoping she wont get pinned. got scared a bit with the bank statement 
then she won! hometown win!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*The haters









*


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854150441851994112


BrieMode is gonna be devastated by this tweet.


----------



## 3ku1

The whole match Alexa at one point I was like why is she waiting outside the ring so much. IS she injured? :lol/ Just waiting for her spot. Lexi has very very good in ring psychology.


----------



## starsfan24

Anyone else pop for this spot? Throwback to their NXT days.


----------



## Mango13

araw said:


> got scared a bit with the bank statement


Me as well, I was like if they make her tap to this bitch.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

so happy she won. i dont expect her to win the title, but she and bayley can have a really good feud. Their characters are polar opposites of each other


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Anyone else pop for this spot? Throwback to their NXT days.


I love how they booked that. Alexa came across well aware she is not big enough to take on Nia. But I loved how she took her on. But the had the self awareness to back out of the ring when Nia was their. Then Alexa essentially outsmarted Nia, Mickie, And Sasha. Very well booked womans amtch.


----------



## Jackal

My daughter wrote to WWE headquarters 2 months ago, and got her response from Alexa personally today!! Made my daughter the happiest girl in the world, and me the most elated father in the world! 

She sent my 8 year old daughter a beautiful letter. No kayfabe, just a wonderful story about how my daughter 'should chase every dream'.

I fucking love Alexa!!!!!!!!

Only drawback is we're going to Smackdown in May in the UK, and now Alexa won't be there. Still, that letter made up for it.

Bliss is Bliss!!!!!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Swan said:


> My daughter wrote to WWE headquarters 2 months ago, and got her response from Alexa personally today!! Made my daughter the happiest girl in the world, and me the most elated father in the world!
> 
> She sent my 8 year old daughter a beautiful letter. No kayfabe, just a wonderful story about how my daughter 'should chase every dream'.
> 
> I fucking love Alexa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Only drawback is we're going to Smackdown in May in the UK, and now Alexa won't be there. Still, that letter made up for it.
> 
> Bliss is Bliss!!!!!


thats really sweet. what did bliss say


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Bliss trending world wide right now


----------



## Mango13

Swan said:


> My daughter wrote to WWE headquarters 2 months ago, and got her response from Alexa personally today!! Made my daughter the happiest girl in the world, and me the most elated father in the world!
> 
> She sent my 8 year old daughter a beautiful letter. No kayfabe, just a wonderful story about how my daughter 'should chase every dream'.
> 
> I fucking love Alexa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Only drawback is we're going to Smackdown in May in the UK, and now Alexa won't be there. Still, that letter made up for it.
> 
> Bliss is Bliss!!!!!



You know people give the E shit for whatever reason but what other Sports organization or Entertainment organization goes out of their way for fans like this.


----------



## Jackal

Lenny Leonard said:


> thats really sweet. what did bliss say


Ok well i have read it (made me cry).........But it's nothing to do with me really. My daughter is short for her age (i don't live with her, shared custody) so that was in the letter. Disney stuff was involved etc....My daughter loves it like Alexa does!

My daughters favourite Disney movie is Aladdin........Which she told Alexa -

'i'll look forward to seeing you in a whole new world'


----------



## starsfan24

That's awesome!


----------



## araw

Swan said:


> Ok well i have read it (made me cry).........But it's nothing to do with me really. My daughter is short for her age (i don't live with her, shared custody) so that was in the letter. Disney stuff was involved etc....My daughter loves it like Alexa does!
> 
> My daughters favourite Disney movie is Aladdin........Which she told Alexa -
> 
> 'i'll look forward to seeing you in a whole new world'


thats so nice! too bad alexa got traded on raw.. would be awesome if your daughter see her


----------



## Jackal

Can i just say, im silly on this forum most of the time, but right now im serious. We was young when we had our daughter (her name is Lily) so she's grown up with wrestling (WWE)......I can't tell you guys how much that reply to her letter has meant to Lily, and me!

She's with her mother tonight, so im drinking, happy and emotional and listening to Disney songs!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Haha


----------



## Jackal

Last time i'll bore you all with my daughter etc lol........But she'll be with me watching Raw tomorrow, so needless to say i cannot wait to see the look on her face 

Anyway guys, Alexa Bliss fucking RULES!!!

All the best.


----------



## starsfan24

Swan said:


> Can i just say, im silly on this forum most of the time, but right now im serious. We was young when we had our daughter (her name is Lily) so she's grown up with wrestling (WWE)......I can't tell you guys how much that reply to her letter has meant to Lily, and me!
> 
> She's with her mother tonight, so im drinking, happy and emotional and listening to Disney songs!


I'm genuinely happy for both of you. I think I speak for everyone that we would all be freaking out if we got a letter back. Hahahaha


----------



## starsfan24

Oh sweet Jesus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854170757064253440


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> Oh sweet Jesus.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854170757064253440


Holy Shit wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## 3ku1

Number one contender bitch


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854152806030290944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854152821469585411


----------



## Mango13




----------



## starsfan24

EDIT: Damn Mango beat me to it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I missed the show tonight as I was at a hockey game. What happened on Raw. Wasn't it in Columbus? Hopefully Alexa didn't have to job just because it's her hometown.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I missed the show tonight as I was at a hockey game. What happened on Raw. Wasn't it in Columbus? Hopefully Alexa didn't have to job just because it's her hometown.


bliss wins


----------



## 3ku1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I missed the show tonight as I was at a hockey game. What happened on Raw. Wasn't it in Columbus? Hopefully Alexa didn't have to job just because it's her hometown.


Alexa won clean over Sasha. She is now the #1 contender

ETA: I have a feeling Nia well some how worm her way into the match. Might get a three way at Payback. According to Meltzer. It well be a 5 way championship match. So maybe Sasha and Mickie get in the match some how too. IF that happens though, kinda defeats the purpose of the #1 contender match tonight. So I hope it is just Bayley v Alexa. I think they could work a good match. Bayley is such a pure babyface. And Alexa is such a good heel, who people just love to hate, or hate to love :lol. So I Think that is prob the best way to go.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> Alexa won clean over Sasha. She is now the #1 contender
> 
> ETA: I have a feeling Nia well some how worm her way into the match. Might get a three way at Payback. According to Meltzer. It well be a 5 way championship match. So maybe Sasha and Mickie get in the match some how too. IF that happens though, kinda defeats the purpose of the #1 contender match tonight. So I hope it is just Bayley v Alexa. I think they could work a good match. Bayley is such a pure babyface. And Alexa is such a good heel, who people just love to hate, or hate to love :lol. So I Think that is prob the best way to go.


Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I went to the Maple Leafs game and had my fam record it to see if I got on camera. I'm such a nerd.

Cool stuff. It should be a fun program between them. especially if they keep it one on one. Although I wouldn't mind if Nia became muscle for Alexa especially if it gets the title off of Bayley(she is far better chasing the title, it plays to her strengths.) Could maybe even lead to a double turn between Sasha and Alexa down the road to transition into the Sasha/Bayley program. Oops too much fantasy booking there sorry.


----------



## JC00

Actually wouldn't surprise me if Bliss gets the belt, Bayley will have had the belt 75 days and crowds have been meh on her. Also from what I heard Vince is supposedly high on Alexa and her move to Raw was apparently decided on before WM..


----------



## starsfan24

I kind of don't want her to win it yet to settle in to Raw. However, I would love to see all the tears on this forum should she win it.


----------



## Mango13

If she wins the belt I will mark out so freaking hard, and it will be hilarious to watch the meltdown on here.


----------



## 3ku1

Don't rain on me lol. But I Think Nia should win it. Make Alexa align with her. Say Alexa helps her win it. And then when the time is right Alexa turns on Nia. She well go over big, because well people don't like Nia. And the crowd love Alexa. So I Think their is a potential face turn down the road. I like the double Sasha/Alexa turn too. Overall I Think the Raw womans division kicks SD womans ass haha. TBH. I woulden't mind if they gave the title to Alexa though. Putting bias aside, why not? She is hot right now. She has momentum. And yeah the Smarks Salty Tears would be great.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Actually wouldn't surprise me if Bliss gets the belt, Bayley will have had the belt 75 days and crowds have been meh on her. Also from what I heard Vince is supposedly high on Alexa and her move to Raw was apparently decided on before WM..


According to Lexi she only found out about the move to Raw, the morning of.


----------



## WFAcer

Good fight. I guess the majority of us wasn't expecting Alexa to be in the title picture to soon, but now that it's happening... it would be so WONDERFUL if she conquers the gold.


----------



## 3ku1

Bayley V Alexa could be good promo wise. Well tbh It could be good for Bayley to work with the best woman's mic worker in the company. Seeing she's weak their.


----------



## starsfan24

Entrance tonight.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## starsfan24

Official tron.


----------



## AJ Leegion

Damn, Sasha staring daggers at Alexa during her entance.

:deandre


----------



## 3ku1

The butthurt is strong in that one ^ .Fair play to her though, putting Alexa over. Not that she had any choice lol.


----------



## NasJayz

I just hope Sasha doesn't try to bury Lexi. I know she hates her and am afraid she will try to ruin her career.


----------



## 3ku1

NasJayz said:


> I just hope Sasha doesn't try to bury Lexi. I know she hates her and am afraid she will try to ruin her career.


Well if anything I Think Sasha should be worried about Lexi burying her :lol. In anycase I am not sure either couldf actually ruin each others careers. Bookign is out of their control. I mean what could Sasha possibly do? I mean they are both adults. What is she going to go to Vince please can I bury her lol? Just sayng I don't think youve got anything to worry about.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

I marked out along with the crowd when Alexa won. Only one getting reactions. So, the right person won that match (though Sasha winning wouldn't have bothered me) but it further showed why I dislike watching Nia in that ring. She brings down matches so much it's frustrating to watch. I am so happy she didn't win. Please, Vince just replace her with Emma.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Sexy


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I love how they booked that. Alexa came across well aware she is not big enough to take on Nia. But I loved how she took her on. But the had the self awareness to back out of the ring when Nia was their. Then Alexa essentially outsmarted Nia, Mickie, And Sasha. Very well booked womans amtch.


Which is her thing that she can out smart people 


Mango13 said:


> Me as well, I was like if they make her tap to this bitch.


Same.


3ku1 said:


> Alexa Bliss trending world wide right now


Nice.


starsfan24 said:


> Oh sweet Jesus.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854170757064253440


Biggest those hings have ever been.


JC00 said:


> Actually wouldn't surprise me if Bliss gets the belt, Bayley will have had the belt 75 days and crowds have been meh on her. Also from what I heard Vince is supposedly high on Alexa and her move to Raw was apparently decided on before WM..


Would not shock me.



starsfan24 said:


> I kind of don't want her to win it yet to settle in to Raw. However, I would love to see all the tears on this forum should she win it.


We sahll see.


3ku1 said:


> According to Lexi she only found out about the move to Raw, the morning of.


The E knew before though


starsfan24 said:


> Entrance tonight.


Nice pop


PaigeLover said:


>


Nice


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854323861688659969


----------



## WFAcer

Nice images


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


Did she get implants I thought she already had them (it could be just that attire though)?


----------



## Mango13

nyelator said:


> Did she get implants I thought she already had them (it could be just that attire though)?


Most of the female talent has push up bra's sewn into their gear.


----------



## nyelator

Mango13 said:


> Most of the female talent has push up bra's sewn into their gear.


Figured that but just for clarification she does have implants right? (from before)


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think shes ever had implants. Just a push up bra.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Did she get implants I thought she already had them (it could be just that attire though)?


It's definitely the top


This was taken a couple months ago..


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar

maybe the best ass right now


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Figured that but just for clarification she does have implants right? (from before)


Ya if you've seen some of her pre-WWE fitness modeling pictures you can tell.. But this top definitely shows them off more than her other tops..


----------



## 3ku1

I loved that whole David V Goliath Dynamic


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Amazing she won! I loved how she won classic heel way! 

Dream at Payback is have Sasha do a run in on the match and turn on Bayley thus costing her the title since she was the one that in the first place helped Bayley win the title and then we could start a feud with Nia and Bliss, but with Bliss being the face, as I don't think they are going to keep her heel long which is a shame because she is so good, but whatever lets me see Alexa every week on raw!


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Ya if you've seen some of her pre-WWE fitness modeling pictures you can tell.. But this top definitely shows them off more than her other tops..


I don't think if she did get implants years ago. That much of enhancement or recent tbh. Because her boobs lol. Look pretty normal size to me.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Ya if you've seen some of her pre-WWE fitness modeling pictures you can tell.. But this top definitely shows them off more than her other tops..


I thought so they are not crazy noticable though. 


JC00 said:


> It's definitely the top
> 
> 
> This was taken a couple months ago..


Forgot about that one.


BeastBrockLesnar said:


> maybe the best ass right now


Ever


----------



## WFAcer

Slow-mo recap.


----------



## JC00

People think Bayley/Sasha is the money feud for Raw but clearly Alexa/Sasha is. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854223674622316546


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> People think Bayley/Sasha is the money feud for Raw but clearly Alexa/Sasha is.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854223674622316546


That elbow looked stiff


JC00 said:


> Ya if you've seen some of her pre-WWE fitness modeling pictures you can tell.. But this top definitely shows them off more than her other tops..


It does not matter honestly if that is your biggest criticism of a person then they may be the nicest person ever.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> I thought so they are not crazy noticable though.
> 
> Forgot about that one.
> 
> 
> Ever


Nah Kiebler still the best. Bliss best current though.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Nah Kiebler still the best. Bliss best current though.


Really?Hell I thought Scott Steiner had a better ass.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Nah Kiebler still the best. Bliss best current though.


I don't want to derail the thread but Brooke Adams/Tessmacher has the best ass in the biz.


----------



## JC00

I'll tell you what, the salty tears in the "Raw Women's Division is perfect thread" on here tasted great with my coffee this morning...


----------



## 3ku1

A lot of their arguments are just ridiculous and baseless. I just don't see the point. Where's her Workrate! Sorta stuff.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

I just now noticed their is only a few Bliss haters (maybe sevn) and they just recycle the same bullshit


----------



## Lenny Leonard

for some reason workrate is literally the only thing that matters. Doesn't matter if bliss has the best character or promo or expressiveness and is entertaining. not to mention being a heel limits her moveset


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS @Tommy-V


----------



## Lenny Leonard

https://twitter.com/BIissfulTwist/status/850448606838620161

in case anyone ever tells you she can't wrestle. She'll be doing all of that when she turns face


----------



## starsfan24

Oh the tears are already delicious.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

lets all agree to never be like that. most of use can handle if bliss loses a match


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> https://twitter.com/BIissfulTwist/status/850448606838620161
> 
> in case anyone ever tells you she can't wrestle. She'll be doing all of that when she turns face


Use this link in the hate threads .


PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS @Tommy-V


How do you mention people.


----------



## starsfan24

nyelator said:


> Use this link in the hate threads .
> 
> 
> How do you mention people.


Just use a @ and then their username.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Just use a @ and then their username.


Thank you


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TraumaCaspian said:


> Amazing she won! I loved how she won classic heel way!
> 
> Dream at Payback is have Sasha do a run in on the match and turn on Bayley thus costing her the title since she was the one that in the first place helped Bayley win the title and then we could start a feud with Nia and Bliss, but with Bliss being the face, as I don't think they are going to keep her heel long which is a shame because she is so good, but whatever lets me see Alexa every week on raw!


*If you want Alexa to stay heel and put on the best show possible, then you want her in a feud with Sasha.*


----------



## nyelator

Legit BOSS said:


> *If you want Alexa to stay heel and put on the best show possible, then you want her in a feud with Sasha.*


That may be too bitter of a feud backstage


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa Vs. Sasha is money. It needs to happen.


----------



## JC00

Here is the latest comment on her latest IG post

"I like how you fucking and sucking your way to another title" 



Yep that's what she's doing....


----------



## starsfan24

She's going to be stuck with the not believable and convincing tag her whole career isn't she? It's professional wrestling people. Lmao



JC00 said:


> Here is the latest comment on her latest IG post
> 
> "I like how you fucking and sucking your way to another title"
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's what she's doing....


Instagram comments are literally the worst.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Here is the latest comment on her latest IG post
> 
> "I like how you fucking and sucking your way to another title"
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's what she's doing....


That's hilarious but not true (99.9% sure)


----------



## Tommy-V

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS @Tommy-V


That crowd reaction :banderas

I can't wait till these two feud :mark:


----------



## Zappers

I was just thinking how much I miss Bliss on Talking Smack. Would have loved to seen Alexa on it after her win Monday.


----------



## PRODIGY

Tommy-V said:


> That crowd reaction :banderas
> 
> I can't wait till these two feud :mark:


Your avy and sig tho! :wens3wens3wens3


----------



## JC00




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Legit BOSS said:


> *If you want Alexa to stay heel and put on the best show possible, then you want her in a feud with Sasha.*


I totally agree, however I really would love it more for Alexa to win the belt now and beat Charlotte for the first Smackdown and Raw Women's Champion! I think for sure Bliss and Sasha would be amazing, but the fanboy in me just wants me to have Alexa hold both the belts before Charlotte does it!


----------



## JC00

Definitely seems like she is gonna be on Talk is Jericho... They both follow each other now on twitter, which I looked and it seems like Jericho was the most recent person Alexa followed so it wasn't like she had been following him for awhile.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa with a friend going to a sports event. From what her female friend vaguely said. Prob still in Columbus.

Eta: Just ignore those neck beards or beck beards who make those disgusting comments on her ig. Some ppl think woman only progress on mr with some kinda levarge. You cAn prob thank Nikki Bella for that. Lexi has done it based on being likeable, hard work, and talent. I'll say to it was prob either a Sasha fan. Or Becky fan. That prob don't represent their entire fanbase. Just a disgusting few individuals.


----------



## JC00

Probably the Blue Jackets playoff game


----------



## JC00

Some new mech popped up on her WWE Shop page












http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-wre...EE227.html?dwvar_EE227_color=No Color#start=1












http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-16oz.-glass-mug/W13080.html?dwvar_W13080_color=No Color#start=2


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854483674590564352


----------



## Jackal

Is it just me, or is Alexa Bliss (not just in wrestling) the most beautiful women EVER to grace this earth?! In every way (those explained elsewhere in this thread) she is an utter beaut!!! 

The women is a living angel!

Anyone else who thinks different is just :rude


----------



## starsfan24

Hope the Jackets keep their season alive with her there.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I just have one favor to ask, guys. Can we not keep bringing up what some disgusting piece of shit said in an instagram comment section or another thread on this forum? Fuck all that bullshit. Things are going so well for Lexi right now and I really don't care about all that negativity. If people wanna talk shit about her, let em do it someplace else. 

Really liked the match last night and wrestling Bayley for the title on a PPV in Bayley's hometown is another awesome opportunity. Can't wait. I need a good segment next week, though, maybe a contract signing or something like that. Don't give me a random ass tag match and go into the PPV with zero build.


----------



## Jersey

@nyelator
Use this @ before putting a user's name.

Drop one of flex's bombs for this thread.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Hope the Jackets keep their season alive with her there.


Just saw the score.. So far so good..


----------



## Arya Dark

*Who said blondes are dumb? :aryha









*


----------



## 3ku1

Mascot! :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Oh man that mascot is terrifying.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854498951185264640


----------



## WFAcer

Swan said:


> Is it just me, or is Alexa Bliss (not just in wrestling) the most beautiful women EVER to grace this earth?! In every way (those explained elsewhere in this thread) she is an utter beaut!!!
> 
> The women is a living angel!


I hope my girl apologize me, but... OH IT'S TRUE, IT'S DAMN TRUE!!


----------



## 3ku1

Fark if I was Murphy and I saw those photos. I would be smiling all day every day. That is right, that is my fiance bitches :lol. Cozy existence too, on NXT. Coming home to Alexa when she is home haha.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I still can't believe it happened!


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854511172606976000
FS Ohio getting in on the fun.


----------



## JC00

Looks like she was a good luck charm tonight


----------



## starsfan24

JACKETS WIN. She was good luck!


----------



## 3ku1

Relevant as Alexa used to be the SD womans champion. Charlotte well be facing Naomi for the title, I assume at backlash. Hmm I Don't think Naomi's reign well last long haha. See what they are doing their in kayfabe. Who well become the first ever woman to be Double Brand Champion. Alexa or Charlotte at Backlash or Payback. I think Bayley well retain againgst Alexa at Payback. So it prob be Charlotte. Damn those Becky fans are pissed :lol. Don't blame them tbh. Alexa gets sent to the A show. Get's a #1 Title shot. Charlotte comes to SD. And already gets a shot. Before Becky can.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


>


God bless the push up bra.


----------



## WFAcer




----------



## 3ku1

I think Raw have discovered the real money feud of the Woman's Division. And combined with their susposed beef. Like to see Bayley drop the title to Alexa through a Sasha interference. Next Raw Bayley blames Sasha. Sasha then turns on Bayley. Turns heel. Sasha v Alexa. They could do a double turn.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> Charlotte well be facing Naomi for the title, I assume at backlash. Hmm I Don't think Naomi's reign well last long haha. See what they are doing their in kayfabe. Who well become the first ever woman to be Double Brand Champion. Alexa or Charlotte at Backlash or Payback. I think Bayley well retain againgst Alexa at Payback. So it prob be Charlotte..


Am I the only one who thinks it's dumb you gotta beat the champion to get a title shot? It's silly. Makes the champion look weak. But oh well.. 



3ku1 said:


> I think Raw have discovered the real money feud of the Woman's Division. And combined with their susposed beef. Like to see Bayley drop the title to Alexa through a Sasha interference. Next Raw Bayley blames Sasha. Sasha then turns on Bayley. Turns heel. Sasha v Alexa. They could do a double turn.


Hmph that Raw women's division isn't even centered around Bayley, so I expect her to drop it soon. Alexa or Sasha takes it off her. Put it on Alexa while she's still hot.


----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's dumb you gotta beat the champion to get a title shot? It's silly. Makes the champion look weak. But oh well..
> 
> 
> 
> Hmph that Raw women's division isn't even centered around Bayley, so I expect her to drop it soon. Alexa or Sasha takes it off her. Put it on Alexa while she's still hot.


What you mean how Naomi beat Alexa three times on free tv? lol. Yeah it is silly.


----------



## starsfan24

Grandmaster_J said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's dumb you gotta beat the champion to get a title shot? It's silly. Makes the champion look weak. But oh well..


That's been happening for a good while now.

Another pic with a fan at the game.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854507354007666692


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> What you mean how Naomi beat Alexa three times on free tv? lol. Yeah it is silly.


Lol why you gotta remind me? FUCK!  I know it's nothing new but I dislike that formula in WWE. If you beat the champion then you should be champion, simple.


----------



## Arya Dark

starsfan24 said:


> That's been happening for a good while now.
> 
> Another pic with a fan at the game.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854507354007666692


*Having your pic with someone is far greater than an autograph!

Anyway if someone is nice enough to take their picture with me I feel it would be rude as fuck to also ask for their autograph. :draper2*


----------



## Blissmella

Charlotte will win the title next week on Smackdown, Bayley won't be dropping it until Sasha Im guessing, also wtf happened to this forum, bring back the old skin and layout.


----------



## 3ku1

Blissmella said:


> Charlotte will win the title next week on Smackdown, Bayley won't be dropping it until Sasha Im guessing, also wtf happened to this forum, bring back the old skin and layout.


Charlottes facing Naomi at Backlash. Your prob right about Raw though. But I wouldent be surprised if Bayley drops it to Alexa. Alexa is really hot right now. And the crowds been cold on Bayley for a long time now.


----------



## JC00

Speaking of Charlotte, she was not good on Talking Smack.. Segment only lasted about 2 minutes... Alexa's segments on there usually ran 5-8 minutes.....


----------



## 3ku1

Holy Shit Little Miss Bliss Beer mug!! :lol


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Charlottes facing Naomi at Backlash.


Pretty sure they said Charlotte/Naomi for the title is happening next week.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Pretty sure they said Charlotte/Naomi for the title is happening next week.


Oh yeah sorry, some reason I thought it well be at Backlash. Well looks like WWE well book Charlotte to become the first ever Double Brand Champion. Unless Naomi retains. Which doesen't seem likely. With Charlottes booking.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar

10/10 would eat alexas ass


----------



## JC00

Renee Young is feeling the mug


----------



## TraumaCaspian

So sad to know that Charlotte will probably win next week when it really should be Alexa to be the first Double Brand Champion as Charlotte has done enough


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> So sad to know that Charlotte will probably win next week when it really should be Alexa to be the first Double Brand Champion as Charlotte has done enough


While it will probably happen, I'm actually not sure after the Natalya/Carmella/Tamina thing...


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854777169574330370













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854780833206546432


----------



## TraumaCaspian

What makes the whole Nia and Alexa thing so great is knowing they are such good friends in real life


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


>


FINALLY!




> So sad to know that Charlotte will probably win next week when it really should be Alexa to be the first Double Brand Champion as Charlotte has done enough


Who cares? I really hope that even all those fans who were not happy about Lexi moving to Raw now realize that it was the perfect move at the perfect time. 2.5 million people saw Charlotte on SmackDown last night. The 2nd hour of Raw featuring Lexi's match averaged 3.47 million viewers. Also, Jinder fucking Mahal is now a headliner on the Titanic, uh, I mean SmackDown Live. All those weeks of getting pinned and submitted by Naomi were a blessing in disguise.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Who cares? I really hope that even all those fans who were not happy about Lexi moving to Raw now realize that it was the perfect move at the perfect time. 2.5 million people saw Charlotte on SmackDown last night. The 2nd hour of Raw featuring Lexi's match averaged 3.47 million viewers. Also, Jinder fucking Mahal is now a headliner on the Titanic, uh, I mean SmackDown Live. All those weeks of getting pinned and submitted by Naomi were a blessing in disguise.


Interesting thing about SD last night was that was an episode booked to showcase Charlotte. Opened the show, had a match and an additional backstage segment. 

The one time SD was built around Alexa/Becky it had 2.7 million viewers and was actually an increase in viewership over the 2 weeks before.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Interesting thing about SD last night was that was an episode booked to showcase Charlotte. Opened the show, had a match and an additional backstage segment.
> 
> The one time SD was built around Alexa/Becky it had 2.7 million viewers and was actually an increase in viewership over the 2 weeks before.



I remember them doing a pretty good number when the only thing that was advertised in the promo video was the Alexa vs Becky steel cage main event, but regardless of that, it has never been more obvious that SD is the B-show than it was last night. I don't even remember the last time I've seen so many jabronis in one show and especially jabronis in important spots. Look at that #1 contender match for the WWE title, ffs. Jinder Mahal is MAIN EVENTING A SMACKDOWN PPV! What in the blue hell is going on over there? I'm stoked about Lexi getting to leave that sinking ship and I hope she won't be going back anytime soon. At the same time, I don't expect Charlotte to be over there for too long. I'm still shocked that they moved her in the first place, but since there has already been talk of another possible shake-up in the fall, she might just get that milestone of being the first woman to hold both titles and then come right back to the A-show within this year.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> At the same time, I don't expect Charlotte to be over there for too long. I'm still shocked that they moved her in the first place, but since there has already been talk of another possible shake-up in the fall, she might just get that milestone of being the first woman to hold both titles and then come right back to the A-show within this year.


I'm not saying this is the case but has anyone ever thought that the Charlotte/Bliss swap was more about getting Bliss on Raw? Yes I know WWE shoves Charlotte down our throats but as we all know Vince values character/mic/marketability more than workrate... Just saying maybe Vince thinks Alexa is better for Raw and Charlotte can have her division on SD....


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> I'm not saying this is the case but has anyone ever thought that the Charlotte/Bliss swap was more about getting Bliss on Raw? Yes I know WWE shoves Charlotte down our throats but as we all know Vince values character/mic/marketability more than workrate... Just saying maybe Vince thinks Alexa is better for Raw and Charlotte can have her division on SD....


It was definitely a great sign for Alexa that they trust her enough to basically trade her straight up for Charlotte to the A-show, but I still think Charlotte is their golden girl, even for Vince. That milestone is really the only reason for trading Charlotte that I could come up with, which is pretty silly. I think it's a lot more valuable to be seen by 500.000 to a million more people, depending on the week, than winning fake titles. That's why I kept saying before the shake-up that I thought Roman and Charlotte were absolutely untouchable. If I was in charge and I truly thought of someone as my #1 guy or #1 girl in the company, I would never EVER trade them to SmackDown.


----------



## 3ku1

Why is everyone fixating on Alexa being first ever Double Brand Champion? Even if Charlotte does do it first, she well. Alexa well prob get the Raw title at some point. And be the 2nd. Still a great Kayfabe honour for Lexi. But winning fake titles. I am sure Alexa cares more about her overall performance in character. And the audience reactions. Lexi did say she would love to win the Raw title within a year of winning the SD womans title. I am sure it matters little to her, if she does it before Charlotte.


----------



## 3ku1

Murphy looking after the dogs while his girl his girl is away lol.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> It was definitely a great sign for Alexa that they trust her enough to basically trade her straight up for Charlotte to the A-show, but I still think Charlotte is their golden girl, even for Vince. That milestone is really the only reason for trading Charlotte that I could come up with, which is pretty silly. I think it's a lot more valuable to be seen by 500.000 to a million more people, depending on the week, than winning fake titles. That's why I kept saying before the shake-up that I thought Roman and Charlotte were absolutely untouchable. If I was in charge and I truly thought of someone as my #1 guy or #1 girl in the company, I would never EVER trade them to SmackDown.


During her entrance which i'm sure some didn't catch it but Corey Graves said "the biggest acquisition for Raw in the shake-up" . Which I know SD did the same for Charlotte. But I think it's telling that Alexa was called "the biggest get for Raw" and I doubt that was Corey ad-libbing, lines like that are lines that come from Vince.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Murphy looking after the dogs while his girl his girl is away lol.


Well seems like that's all he was doing today because doesn't look like he is at another NXT taping... Although Blake made a return. But still a couple episode tapings left .


----------



## starsfan24

Had no idea they only see each other around 6 hours a week. That week off after Mania must've been really nice


----------



## 3ku1

Damn 6 hours a week? lol. No wonder he must be bored. NO wonder when she is home. He takes al these pics with her. Goes to Disneyland. Prob want to make the most of it. "That's it she's gone" :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss of Fury


----------



## JC00

May might be hell for that guy... WWE is going to Europe for 2 weeks.. 

Payback April 30
Raw May 1st
travel to Europe on May 2nd
Tour May 3rd to May 13th
travel back to US May 14th
Raw May 15th


----------



## 3ku1

I guess he probably understands, and is willing to make those sacrifices and compromises for their relatinoship. But gotta feel for the guy lol. She is in Europe just over ten days, and then back in US May 14th. Could be worser I suspose.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Why is everyone fixating on Alexa being first ever Double Brand Champion? Even if Charlotte does do it first, she well. Alexa well prob get the Raw title at some point. And be the 2nd. Still a great Kayfabe honour for Lexi. But winning fake titles. I am sure Alexa cares more about her overall performance in character. And the audience reactions. Lexi did say she would love to win the Raw title within a year of winning the SD womans title. I am sure it matters little to her, if she does it before Charlotte.


I just am because it will be something she has over Charlotte, they both have had great runs but I think Bliss has proved through her time at NXT and her amazing run at Smackdown that she should in this case be the first double champion, the other real reason as I think people just naturally expect Charlotte to became the first double champion so seeing her not do that and have Bliss win it would shock more fans and be more memorable than just Charlotte adding something else to her career stats.


----------



## 3ku1

^ OH yeah I get that. I just don't think Naomi well retain next Tuesday. And Payback is on the 30th. So I agree I think WWE should change things up a bit. Drop the title to Alexa. And push towards the real money womans match on Raw Alexa v Sasha. But they won't, they well persist with Bayley Sasha.


----------



## JC00

Honestly though, how mad would 4HW fans and anti-Alexa people be if she had beaten 3 HW only 9 months into being on the main roster.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Honestly though, how mad would 4HW fans and anti-Alexa people be if she had beaten 3 HW only 9 months into being on the main roster.


What do you mean if she is booked to beat Bayley clean at Payback? Yeah that would be hilarous :lol. Won't happen though. Bayley well retain. Just hope they protect Alexa.


----------



## WFAcer

Nice view...


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> What do you mean if she is booked to beat Bayley clean at Payback? Yeah that would be hilarous :lol. Won't happen though. Bayley well retain. Just hope they protect Alexa.



People thought Alexa would retain against Naomi at Elimination Chamber and we all saw how that turned out


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> People thought Alexa would retain against Naomi at Elimination Chamber and we all saw how that turned out


Well yeah true. But seeing Bayley is a 4HW. It might be a tad different booking wise. I do like how they have booked it though. Far better then Alexa Naomi. You know how Naomi beat Alexa three times on Free TV. Then beat her at the PPV. Having Alexa beat Sasha. Not Bayley, was good booking. So they well only face at the ppv. Not free tv. But your right people expected Alexa to retain, she diddn't. So who knows. One Raw to Payback. So we may get a promo segment or something, Lexi always shines in those.


----------



## machomanjohncena

It will be so ridiculous if Alexa wins the title. She's gotten a bigger push than Roman Reigns has ever gotten


----------



## WFAcer

Personally I don't want desperately that she wins the belt now, I know she will be champ in the early future. It's just that I don't want her to lose clean to Bayley. If there is a safe way (for Alexa) to do that, I'm fine if she loses.


----------



## 3ku1

Just ignore Macho Jerk John Cena :lol. Please don't quote him. Just put him on your ignore list. 


I agree i don't think she needs the title right now. She is one of the rare talents in WWE atm, who is hot, and has heat with or without the belt. But I woulden't mind either way.


----------



## LegendKilla15

Alexa Bliss is the best thing in america since apple pie


----------



## TraumaCaspian

We also have to remember on Monday, I am pretty sure everyone here all agreed that Nia was going to win the fatal four way match and we were all wrong so I would hope this could be another case where we all think Bayley is going to win, but Alexa may actually win.


----------



## LegendKilla15

alexa is the overall best womens wrestler in the company


----------



## 3ku1

Welp Doesent look like Murphy was on the NXT taping today. Poor guy lol.


----------



## starsfan24

I don't think she needs the title right now. Do I want to see her win it? Sure, of course. But I don't think she needs at this point and time, plus I do want to see Bayley vs Sasha at Summerslam so I'm kind of torn.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> I don't think she needs the title right now. Do I want to see her win it? Sure, of course. But I don't think she needs at this point and time, plus I do want to see Bayley vs Sasha at Summerslam so I'm kind of torn.


Summerslam isn't until August I think, so that does give more than enough time for Alexa to win it and even if she has it 2 months or so and drop it to Bayley or Sasha and set up their feud for Summerslam...but if Alexa does turn face by Summerslam I wonder if that will mess up any plans they have for Sasha and Bayley at Summerslam


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> It will be so ridiculous if Alexa wins the title. She's gotten a bigger push than Roman Reigns has ever gotten


How so Reigns has Main Evented three WM's 


WFAcer said:


> Nice view...


Hell of a view mate.


3ku1 said:


> Just ignore Macho Jerk John Cena :lol. Please don't quote him. Just put him on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> I agree i don't think she needs the title right now. She is one of the rare talents in WWE atm, who is hot, and has heat with or without the belt. But I woulden't mind either way.


Sorry too tempting


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> How so Reigns has Main Evented three WM's
> 
> Hell of a view mate.
> 
> 
> Sorry too tempting


I just think some fans of other woman wrestlers. Are just a tad salty. Alexa is blossiming into the biggest name in womans wrestling. And that is not just my bias talking. She appeals I see to a TON of casuals. And I Think for the smarks. Because she is not a work rate geek. She is not doing spot after spot. She has gotten over due to her incredible looks, her charisma, character work, and psychology. I think some love Alexa because she is a throwback to the Attitude Era woman. So yeah I just think some are salty their fav is not in her position. And yeah Roman has main evented 3 manias in a row. Rey Mysterio was a world champion. Asuka has won 146 odd matches in a row. I don't see how Lexi's size is a hiderence. Quite the contary it is in her favor.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Had no idea they only see each other around 6 hours a week. That week off after Mania must've been really nice


Well, it's not literally 6 hours a week. She was exaggerating and comparing it to the 6-7 days a week previously. In a regular week she's now home Tuesday - Thursday, so it's not too bad. I think the NXT house shows usually run Thursday, Friday and Saturday unless they're on a road trip, so being on Raw probably gives them an extra day together (during this interview she was obviously still on SmackDown).

I loved the interview, because it was pretty much the first time I got to see her actually talk about the engagement and more personal stuff than we usually get. Freaking adorable as usual.

"I'm sure Murphy is annoyed with me calling his phone every other minute" - Yeah, I'm sure he hates it. That just sounds awful. :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, it's not literally 6 hours a week. She was exaggerating and comparing it to the 6-7 days a week previously. In a regular week she's now home Tuesday - Thursday, so it's not too bad. I think the NXT house shows usually run Thursday, Friday and Saturday unless they're on a road trip, so being on Raw probably gives them an extra day together (during this interview she was obviously still on SmackDown).
> 
> I loved the interview, because it was pretty much the first time I got to see her actually talk about the engagement and more personal stuff than we usually get. Freaking adorable as usual.
> 
> "I'm sure Murphy is annoyed with me calling his phone every other minute" - Yeah, I'm sure he hates it. That just sounds awful. :grin2:


Oh that was from the intervierw from mania week? She talked about Murphy, adorable lol. Yeah I am sure Murphy is like, stop calling me the woman I love, that I haven't seen today at all. Now you explain it the schedule does not seem that bad.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Oh that was from the intervierw from mania week? She talked about Murphy, adorable lol. Yeah I am sure Murphy is like, stop calling me the woman I love, that I haven't seen today at all. Now you explain it the schedule does not seem that bad.


It was actually from the MSG house show a little over a month ago. 

Also, I'm glad she didn't say that they're holding off the wedding until she's on Total Divas.

:duck


----------



## Jersey

Tbh sasha vs bayley don't interest me. I mean what they did in nxt was great but we don't need to relieve that again. Bliss might turn face with all these pops she's been getting.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Tbh sasha vs bayley don't interest me. I mean what they did in nxt waa great but we don't need to relieve that again. Bliss might turn face with all these pops she's been getting.


TBH I think Alexa is in line to be a far more over babyface then Bayley. She is already getting bigger reactions as a heel. But I Think they should hold off it for now. Alexa is such a good heel.


----------



## Mango13

I hope she stays heel tbh, shes good at it and I just love when she puts the crowd in their place lol


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted this heh.


----------



## araw

i hope they let her be heel for the whole year tbh cause i like her 'the wicked witch of wwe' tag
and just turn face come wrestlemania season 

its so refreshing that nobody knows what will happen next on raw, far different from what we are used too with sasha-charlotte-nia-bayley before but i really hope alexa will not be the champion, i want to see her actually chase the title and have many promos around it


----------



## WFAcer

3ku1 said:


> Oh that was from the intervierw from mania week? She talked about Murphy, adorable lol. Yeah I am sure Murphy is like, stop calling me the woman I love, that I haven't seen today at all. Now you explain it the schedule does not seem that bad.


Yeah poor guy, he must be so tired of that angel that calls him and do face time anytime. :fuckyou
Let she calls me too so we can share that suffering bro =P
By the way, when she said "let me explain" with that cute voice and kind of shy... Oh my Lord...

Again, Murphy... :fuckyou


----------



## starsfan24

#2 on the Raw Top 10


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855134489437130753


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_When someone tries to tell me to "calm down " &#55357;&#56393;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56391;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56392;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56390;&#55356;&#57339; @niajaxwwe #Rude


----------



## ilovebayley

ANYONE can be a great heel! I mean how much easier is it to get people to hate you than love you?
I would never change Alexa she is a heel everyone loves to hate, those are rare so please god dont ruin it

Hulk Hogan ran 10 WWE years as a face then turned heel and was the face of WCW for another 10 years. 
Rock couldnt get over until they made him a silver tongue HEEL.
Stone Cold WAS a heel that got over and was flipped into a face. 
John Cena started as a heel Dr of thuganomics and then became a face. 
Hell people want Reigns to turn Heel because they know it will help him get over. 
Owens got a championship as a heel while Sami Zayn cant win anything. 
Seth was over until he turned face and now people dont like him as much. 

Bayley and Sasha were handed short sticks, forced to be good guys when Sasha's BOSS character at its core is a heel. 
NXT was the best womens promotion in the entire world when Sasha was a heel...just saying.


----------



## KC Armstrong

ilovebayley said:


> ANYONE can be a great heel! I mean how much easier is it to get people to hate you than love you?
> I would never change Alexa she is a heel everyone loves to hate, those are rare so please god dont ruin it
> 
> Hulk Hogan ran 10 WWE years as a face then turned heel and was the face of WCW for another 10 years.
> Rock couldnt get over until they made him a silver tongue HEEL.
> Stone Cold WAS a heel that got over and was flipped into a face.
> John Cena started as a heel Dr of thuganomics and then became a face.
> Hell people want Reigns to turn Heel because they know it will help him get over.
> Owens got a championship as a heel while Sami Zayn cant win anything.
> Seth was over until he turned face and now people dont like him as much.
> 
> Bayley and Sasha were handed short sticks, forced to be good guys when Sasha's BOSS character at its core is a heel.
> NXT was the best womens promotion in the entire world when Sasha was a heel...just saying.



Can I give you a piece of advice? When you're trying to insult someone or at least to discredit them, don't compare them to Hogan, Rock, Austin and Cena...


----------



## JC00

4HW fans are so threatened by Alexa. They act like they aren't but it's clear a lot of them are.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855152088229322753
Lmaoooo


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855152088229322753
> Lmaoooo


When you realize you get to go travel Europe together for 2 weeks...


----------



## araw

KC Armstrong said:


> Can I give you a piece of advice? When you're trying to insult someone or at least to discredit them, don't compare them to Hogan, Rock, Austin and Cena...


english isnt my first language so i had no idea if he is hating or praising alexa :grin2:


----------



## JC00

Preview for Raw

*Alexa Bliss closes in on the Raw Women’s Title*

In front of her hometown crowd at The Ohio State University this past Monday night, Alexa Bliss defeated Sasha Banks, Mickie James and Nia Jax to earn the opportunity to face Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship at WWE Payback in The Huggable One’s hometown of San Jose, Calif.

The Wicked Witch of WWE would like nothing more than to humiliate Bayley in the titleholder’s backyard, and given Alexa’s penchant for mind games, she’ll be looking to wage some serious psychological warfare this Monday night. Is Bayley ready for what this devious Raw newcomer has in store


----------



## 3ku1

"Anyone can be a great heel" No not exactly. Especially when your loved so much, it is even harder to make them hate you. Look at Rock it was hard for him to be heel. Because majority of the audience loved him. Same with Bliss. People love to hate her. Doesen't make it easy to play heel at all. Look at Roman Reigns :lol. Hell Bray Wyatt. But yeah I think the 4H fans are very threatened by Alexa. They should be muhahahah . They diddn't see Alexa becoming more over then Sasha and Bayley did they .


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Preview for Raw
> 
> *Alexa Bliss closes in on the Raw Women’s Title*
> 
> In front of her hometown crowd at The Ohio State University this past Monday night, Alexa Bliss defeated Sasha Banks, Mickie James and Nia Jax to earn the opportunity to face Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship at WWE Payback in The Huggable One’s hometown of San Jose, Calif.
> 
> The Wicked Witch of WWE would like nothing more than to humiliate Bayley in the titleholder’s backyard, and given Alexa’s penchant for mind games, she’ll be looking to wage some serious psychological warfare this Monday night. Is Bayley ready for what this devious Raw newcomer has in store


I love that WWE are pushing Alexa as "The Wicked Witch" of WWE. They are playing to her strengths which is her mentle game, and psychology. She won the match in Kayfabe, due to her mind games.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> "Anyone can be a great heel" No not exactly.


It's really silly. I don't want to crap on anyone, but look at Mickie James, for example. They brought her in as a heel and she's been getting ZERO reactions ever since she came back. TJ Perkins will not suddenly become a huge star because they just turned him heel. If it was that easy, WWE would just do that with everyone and they would have an entire roster filled with guys and girls who are super over with the fans. Unfortunately it's not that easy.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> It's really silly. I don't want to crap on anyone, but look at Mickie James, for example. They brought her in as a heel and she's been getting ZERO reactions ever since she came back. TJ Perkins will not suddenly become a huge star because they just turned him heel. If it was that easy, WWE would just do that with everyone and they would have an entire roster filled with guys and girls who are super over with the fans. Unfortunately it's not that easy.


Mickie is a heel? :lol. I have geniunely this whole time thought she was a babyface. I am serious, heel? Had no idea. Your right. Alexa is super over, because well she is a little gem. IF their was a thousand Alexa Bliss's and Roman Reigns out their. Well WWE would be in better shape. So to say "Oh it is easy to play heel". Nope, not at all. It well be interesting to see how she plays Babyface. In the future.


----------



## starsfan24

Jackets need her there tonight!


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Jackets need her there tonight!


Is she still in Columbus, or gone back to Orlando?


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Is she still in Columbus, or gone back to Orlando?


The game is in Pittsburgh. They're down 3-1. I'm sure she's back in Orlando.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> Mickie is a heel? :lol. I have geniunely this whole time thought she was a babyface. I am serious, heel? Had no idea. Your right. Alexa is super over, because well she is a little gem. IF their was a thousand Alexa Bliss's and Roman Reigns out their. Well WWE would be in better shape. So to say "Oh it is easy to play heel". Nope, not at all. It well be interesting to see how she plays Babyface. In the future.


In my eyes she turned face when she turned on Alexa a little while ago, but yeah her reactions overall aren't doing her any good.


----------



## KC Armstrong

TraumaCaspian said:


> In my eyes she turned face when she turned on Alexa a little while ago, but yeah her reactions overall aren't doing her any good.


She technically became a babyface when she turned on Alexa, but prior to that she was obviously a heel. The point is, she wasn't getting reactions as a heel and now is not getting reactions as a babyface, disproving the theory that anyone can easily get over as a heel.


----------



## JC00

I hate the "it's easy to be a great heel" narrative... Because no it's not, it might be easier to be a heel but it's not easy to be a great heel.. I also hate the narrative that if a heel gets cheered that it means they aren't being a good heel.. People don't want to be sheep to the long dead good guy vs bad guy trope.. They want to cheer who they want to cheer for even if that person is a heel.. 

Look at Naito, guy is supposed to be NJPW's biggest heel or at least one of them and he is arguably the most over guy...


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I also hate the narrative that if a heel gets cheered that it means they aren't being a good heel


If that's the rule, AJ Styles was the shittiest heel of all time. 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I hate the "it's easy to be a great heel" narrative... Because no it's not, it might be easier to be a heel but it's not easy to be a great heel.. I also hate the narrative that if a heel gets cheered that it means they aren't being a good heel.. People don't want to be sheep to the long dead good guy vs bad guy trope.. They want to cheer who they want to cheer for even if that person is a heel..
> 
> Look at Naito, guy is supposed to be NJPW's biggest heel or at least one of them and he is arguably the most over guy...


Well you could even argue it with WWE. With Strowman Reigns. Strowman is booked as a monster heel. But is getting more positive reactions then Roman. Who is an over pushed Babyface. Your right their is a distinction between being a Heel and a Great heel. People are going to react for who they are going to react. That is why I Think Face and Heel in WWE anyway is passe.


----------



## Ja AG

3ku1 said:


> Mickie is a heel? :lol. I have geniunely this whole time thought she was a babyface. I am serious, heel? Had no idea. Your right. Alexa is super over, because well she is a little gem. IF their was a thousand Alexa Bliss's and Roman Reigns out their. Well WWE would be in better shape. So to say "Oh it is easy to play heel". Nope, not at all. It well be interesting to see how she plays Babyface. In the future.


Mickie's character needs a revamp. She should change her theme and go with something closer to her TNA Theme and Gimmick. A Hardcore country girl. The universe isn't showing her that much love she needs something people especially new people can invest in.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#littlemissbliss #blissdoff #blissfit #raw #wwe


----------



## JC00

More evidence she did Talk is Jericho??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855187638680211456


----------



## 3ku1

Maybe Jericho could be just teasing her fans. Because he is a dick :lol


----------



## JC00

I don't know, someone asking him to choose between 2 movies to watch and him mentioning a different movie and @'ing Alexa, comes off more like it was something that was talked about in a conversation they had more than it comes off as him fucking with her fans


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> I don't know, someone asking him to choose between 2 movies to watch and him mentioning a different movie and @'ing Alexa, comes off more like it was something that was talked about in a conversation they had more than it comes off as him fucking with her fans


This. 100%


----------



## Jersey

We need pics & gifs dammit Vince's voice


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> We need pics & gifs dammit Vince's voice


I posted a ton of pics on the other page. It is like 80% pics and gifs in here, and 20% talking in reason.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> More evidence she did Talk is Jericho??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855187638680211456



Definitely. Can't wait.


----------



## 3ku1

That podcast if it did occur, would of been recorded at last Raw right? I remember the Roman one was. Looking forward to that one. Who knows time it is released. She may be Raws Woman Champion .


----------



## 3ku1

Both Murphy and Alexa liked this


----------



## 3ku1

So that's what he sings in the car heh.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Not sure if anyone listens to Sam Roberts Wrestling Podcast but he did confirm with me Alexa as a guest soon...he hopes!


----------



## starsfan24

Sam also posts his to YouTube.


----------



## 3ku1

WWE on twitter


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted


----------



## araw

TraumaCaspian said:


> Not sure if anyone listens to Sam Roberts Wrestling Podcast but he did confirm with me Alexa as a guest soon...he hopes!


i cant wait!!! hope they get to talk for an hour like the one with sasha


----------



## 3ku1

Man WWE are really pushing this Bayley Alexa match on Twitter. Third tweet today about the Raw Womans Division. 2 of those three tweets were both Alexa.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

They've added her toy figurine to the wweshop


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa repost on IG

"Going into the weekend like"


----------



## 3ku1

Hmmm Lexi referring to her and Nia on twitter as #TeamRude a lot.


----------



## JC00

Looks like it's still pre-shake up rosters this weekend. So Alexa fans at both brand shows might be disappointed again. SD women's match is usually a six-pack cluster, last week it was Becky,Mickie,Carmella,Natayla, Naomi and Tamina.. So unless it was Alexa off last weekend and Mickie off this weekend I think she'll have the weekend off again.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

why is that? you'd think they'd get alexa and mickie working on the raw roster right away to build chemistry with the other girls


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> So that's what he sings in the car heh.


A Zack Ryder and Murphy tag Team :homer


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> why is that? you'd think they'd get alexa and mickie working on the raw roster right away to build chemistry with the other girls


Well no most of the time their rosters are scheduled weeks in advance. So if it is still pre shake up rosters. Alexa woulden't be on a Raw road schedule yet. So most likely Alexa has the weekend off. Must be nice for Lexi atm. Raw on Monday (Tuesday for us kiwis). Chill rest of week with Murphy and their dogs. Raw monday again, and then Payback Sunday.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Mostly, it just means more Disneyland trips for her


----------



## araw

3ku1 said:


> Well no most of the time their rosters are scheduled weeks in advance. So if it is still pre shake up rosters. Alexa woulden't be on a Raw road schedule yet. So most likely Alexa has the weekend off. Must be nice for Lexi atm. Raw on Monday (Tuesday for us kiwis). Chill rest of week with Murphy and their dogs. Raw monday again, and then Payback Sunday.


why is she not on SD road show but mickie is?


----------



## 3ku1

araw said:


> why is she not on SD road show but mickie is?


I don't know have to ask her


----------



## JC00

araw said:


> why is she not on SD road show but mickie is?



Well so far it was only just last weekend. Won't know until tomorrow really. But the SD women's match at house shows is usually a six-woman tag or a six-pack challenge and with Becky,Carmella,Natalya,Naomi and Tamina still on SD they only need 1 more. So there is no point for both Alexa and Mickie. But last weekend could have just been a case of giving Alexa the weekend off and let her have a day or two off in her hometown before Raw.. 

It is weird though that they didn't just have Charlotte work SD shows and Alexa work Raw shows this weekend.. Especially since Charlotte actually worked the SD house show Monday and is working it again this Monday. I know they were promoted for shows but that's why it's called "Card subject to change"


Either way it's the last weekend as Alexa is being promoted for Raw shows on the Europe tour and Charlotte is being promoted for SD shows.


----------



## JC00

For when Bayley fans or anti-Alexa people talk about Alexa being a botcher in the next week or so


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i notice their botches never ever seem to be mentioned. i like the 4hw but they arent infallible


----------



## Lenny Leonard

so i have 3 ways i think the match with bayley will go at payback, and they all involve nia.
1. Nia interferes and wrecks both of them, leading to a triple threat.
2. Nia interferes and attacks bliss, cause she stole her title opportunity, leading to them feuding.
3. Nia intereres, attacks bayley when the ref is down or distracted and bliss wins, leading to team rude being born. It protects bayley, gives her tough odds to overcome,


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss's debut on raw has over a million views on the wwe youtube page


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> For when Bayley fans or anti-Alexa people talk about Alexa being a botcher in the next week or so


Botchamania 101 :grin2:


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> i notice their botches never ever seem to be mentioned. i like the 4hw but they arent infallible


Hypocrites.

Most logical Alexa fans don't act like she is great in the ring, we know what she is right now in her career. But the way some of the 4HW fans act like they are flawless in the ring is laughable. In fact yes while those 4 have put on higher quality matches they seem to botch more than Alexa does...


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> so i have 3 ways i think the match with bayley will go at payback, and they all involve nia.
> 1. Nia interferes and wrecks both of them, leading to a triple threat.
> 2. Nia interferes and attacks bliss, cause she stole her title opportunity, leading to them feuding.
> 3. Nia intereres, attacks bayley when the ref is down or distracted and bliss wins, leading to team rude being born. It protects bayley, gives her tough odds to overcome,


4. Sasha interferes and cost Bayley the Championship


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Hypocrites.
> 
> Most logical Alexa fans don't act like she is great in the ring, we know what she is right now in her career. But the way some of the 4HW fans act like they are flawless in the ring is laughable. In fact yes while those 4 have put on higher quality matches they seem to botch more than Alexa does...


No didn't you hear? We all think she's the best at everything and God's gift to wrestling...obviously.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> No didn't you hear? We all think she's the best at everything and God's gift to wrestling...obviously.


That's the narrative from them that annoys me the most.. Them putting words in our mouths to try to help their argument. Just proves how much they are threatened by Alexa which means she's doing something right.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

hey that new shirt of her's that was posted a little bit early, when is that due to come out


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> That's the narrative from them that annoys me the most.. Them putting words in our mouths to try to help their argument. Just proves how much they are threatened by Alexa which means she's doing something right.


or say we only like her cause of her looks, which i could use that argument for literally why anyone would like any wrestler


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey that new shirt of her's that was posted a little bit early, when is that due to come out


No clue. My guess would be sometime in May.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Hypocrites.
> 
> Most logical Alexa fans don't act like she is great in the ring, we know what she is right now in her career. But the way some of the 4HW fans act like they are flawless in the ring is laughable. In fact yes while those 4 have put on higher quality matches they seem to botch more than Alexa does...


Because Alexa rather be old school than try to do all types of flips and fail doing it.


starsfan24 said:


> No didn't you hear? We all think she's the best at everything and God's gift to wrestling...obviously.


Maybe man but wresting nah 


JC00 said:


> That's the narrative from them that annoys me the most.. Them putting words in our mouths to try to help their argument. Just proves how much they are threatened by Alexa which means she's doing something right.


Evidently I say she puts on five star matches every day. 


Lenny Leonard said:


> or say we only like her cause of her looks, which i could use that argument for literally why anyone would like any wrestler


I liked Batista because he looked like a superhero then I started to like him more and more as I got older


----------



## 3ku1

People like Alexa because of her looks? Because no one likes Becky because of her looks lol. I don't know why ppl can't accept ppl like different things and ppl. And find some mutual ground. Alexa and Becky are not on Total Divas that embarrassment to woman's wrestling and all humanity lol. Common ground? I think it's this workrate thing. Indy type thinking has invaded Wwe. Somehow because Bliss is not done kinda female Styles. That somehow diminishes her talent or place on the MR. She's a decent worker. And actually has a real character. And prob has the best in ring psychology out of all the woman. I'm kinda sick of detractors and their absurd position against Lexi. Just because she Doesent do spot after spot. Even though The 4HW prob botch more then Alexa does lol.


----------



## JC00

I know I should be above it but how bad do you think some of Becky fans wish they could blame Becky's lack of screentime the last month on Alexa?



SD after WM- Doesn't appear
Shake-up SD- Appears briefly with the other women for the Charlotte and Tamina announcement 
Last SD- Doesn't appear

I mean because apparently Alexa is the reason Becky continues to be booked like she has since NXT


----------



## 3ku1

I just think it is misdirected hate from Becky fans. But you know what who cares huh, don't like or follow Alexa go follow the other one. Don't like an artist, go buy the other ones album lol, not rocket science. But Becky's booking has been like this since NXT. I remember she was feuding with Paige few years ago, when Paige actually had an status in WWE. Same booking, enhancement talent. So I am not sure why they are acting like this is a new thing. When has Becky ever been that over, or prominent in WWE? Ever? I mean Alexa jobbing to Naomi was really really annoying, but I don't blame Naomi for the way Alexa finished on SD. More Creative. But Alexa is now on the flagship show, and looking to be a top star their. They may give the title to Alexa, just because she is so hot right now. And Bayley is so meh right now.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Her poster must've sold out on WWEShop. Isn't listed now.

Also the NERDS shirt design could be different now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855558692925779968


----------



## 3ku1

Man that mouth lol.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Her poster must've sold out on WWEShop. Isn't listed now.


I mean of course it did...


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1
Cleavage rocks


----------



## Jackal

3ku1 said:


> People like Alexa because of her looks? Because no one likes Becky because of her looks lol. I don't know why ppl can't accept ppl like different things and ppl. And find some mutual ground. Alexa and Becky are not on Total Divas that embarrassment to woman's wrestling and all humanity lol. Common ground? I think it's this workrate thing. Indy type thinking has invaded Wwe. Somehow because Bliss is not done kinda female Styles. That somehow diminishes her talent or place on the MR. She's a decent worker. And actually has a real character. And prob has the best in ring psychology out of all the woman. I'm kinda sick of detractors and their absurd position against Lexi. Just because she Doesent do spot after spot. Even though The 4HW prob botch more then Alexa does lol.


Alexa is beautiful, but what she done for my daughter, her work rate, her passion......She is perfect. I'll always have a soft spot for her!


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Also the NERDS shirt design could be different now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855558692925779968



That's disappointing I really liked the design.. Hopefully the design is as good or even better


----------



## Arya Dark

*Apologies if this was already posted

*


----------



## 3ku1

Something so sexy about Bliss when she's a bit dirty :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Go vote for Bliss Bayley. Third right now. Poll for what match are you looking forward to at Payback. 

‪ http://www.wwe.com/polls/wwe-paybac...135128=1&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral‬


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Looks like it's in 5th place right now


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Of the women who had a poster for mania (Bayley, Alexa, Naomi, Charlotte, Nikki, Becky, Sasha) only Alexa's and Bayley's look to be sold out, as they aren't up on their wweshop page, while the other girls posters are still there.


----------



## starsfan24

They sold the remainder of the ones they sold at Axxess. Not too sure how many were left.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

still hows how much merch bliss and bayley move


----------



## 3ku1

Their match at Payback. I have a feeling Alexa v Bayley won't be set in stone. Nia well prob find her away into the match some how. They might give Alexa's chances of winning the title odds go up a bit.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Their match at Payback. I have a feeling Alexa v Bayley won't be set in stone. Nia well prob find her away into the match some how. They might give Alexa's chances of winning the title odds go up a bit.


No, it will be a 1-on-1 match. 




> Looks like it's in 5th place right now


Who da fook is voting in that poll? Bray vs. Randy #1 by a country mile, are you kidding me? That feud has died a slow, painful death over the past few weeks. Couldn't care less about it. Lexi vs. Bayley still ahead of KO vs. Jericho, though, so that's something.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> No, it will be a 1-on-1 match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who da fook is voting in that poll? Bray vs. Randy #1 by a country mile, are you kidding me? That feud has died a slow, painful death over the past few weeks. Couldn't care less about it. Lexi vs. Bayley still ahead of KO vs. Jericho, though, so that's something.


I guess Bray and Randy well be main eventing Payback I think. 

And yeah I Get it well be 1v1. Some times with a go home show to go. They add compeititors. I mean I am sure Nia well be part of their segment on Monday. But your probably right well be 1v1.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I guess Bray and Randy well be main eventing Payback I think.


No, they won't. Gotta go with Strowman vs Reigns. 




> Some times with a go home show to go. They add compeititors.


Not when they just had a #1 contender's match this week, with a clean finish.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> No, they won't. Gotta go with Strowman vs Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not when they just had a #1 contender's match this week, with a clean finish.


Okay fair enough. As for Wyatt and Orton. Maybe the Gimmick match, has people intrigued. 

Bliss yes well face Bayley. With a clean finish. I was just wondering how Nia well be involved in it on Raw. Well Bliss have a promo. Well their be some kinda tag match? Seems unlikely Unless Nia suddenly teams with Alexa I don't know


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

^ Is that recent. Because that looks like her nxt gear.


----------



## JC00

Pretty sure it's from a main roster show


----------



## JC00

@1:21 She does such a great forearm shot


----------



## 3ku1

The guy is repping Alexas Merch at the gym :lol


----------



## JC00

Well Alexa is the breadwinner of the household, the least he could do is go out and pimp her hoodie


----------



## Lenny Leonard

wonder how much bliss makes per year? also i wonder how much in merch money she gets?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> wonder how much bliss makes per year? also i wonder how much in merch money she gets?


NXT she was probably making $80-$100k on a 1 year rolling contract but with the move to the main roster i'd bet she's signed a new full-time multi-year deal that's $150-$250k per year... As for merch, no clue.


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> NXT she was probably making $80-$100k on a 1 year rolling contract but with the move to the main roster i'd bet she's signed a new full-time multi-year deal that's $150-$250k per year... As for merch, no clue.


I did a quick google search and couldn't find anything to recent, but in 2015 she was making 1,500 a week, which was 1k less then what Carmella was making....

so about 80k a year when she was in NXT


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> NXT she was probably making $80-$100k on a 1 year rolling contract but with the move to the main roster i'd bet she's signed a new full-time multi-year deal that's $150-$250k per year... As for merch, no clue.


i always thought nxt wrestlers got around 25k and the big name indy guys got about 100k


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


> I did a quick google search and couldn't find anything to recent, but in 2015 she was making 1,500 a week, which was 1k less then what Carmella was making....
> 
> so about 80k a year when she was in NXT


... and that is 100% totally reliable information, I'm sure. :grin2:

All I know is they got themselves a pretty sweet house with that NXT money.


By the way, Mickie James confirmed that this is the last week she will be working SmackDown house shows, so either Alexa is joining her today or it's another weekend off lying on the couch with the pups.


----------



## Mango13

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and that is 100% totally reliable information, I'm sure. :grin2:


You can find a lot of things on google, most of the times when contract information is posted it's pretty spot on.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> . it's another weekend off lying on the couch with the pups.


Or maybe still doing WWE related stuff. I know one time she missed a house show to do something for Tapout.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


> You can find a lot of things on google, most of the times when contract information is posted it's pretty spot on.


Just saying you can also find a lot of bullshit on the internet. Why da fook would Carmella make more than her, by the way? I think she was pretty much signed to WWE/NXT the same time Lexi was signed and it's not like Carmella was a big deal in NXT, either.




> Or maybe still doing WWE related stuff. I know one time she missed a house show to do something for Tapout.


That was one show, though, and not an entire week of live events.


----------



## 3ku1

Murphy makes some coin from his NXT tapings lol. The dude just posted an instagram story. No Alexa Damn it.With his dogs watching FX. Guess he'll be doing that a lot when she's in Europe for two weeks. But I'm sure they are prepared for that. Just the reality they have to deal with.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> That was one show, though, and not an entire week of live events.



Well it's only 2 shows because SD doesn't work Friday. Last week it seems like they gave her it off so she could be in Columbus early to do media Monday morning.


----------



## JC00

Apparently was the guest ref for Becky/Mickie vs Carmella/Natalya


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Apparently was the guest ref for Becky/Mickie vs Carmella/Natalya



They actually made her go to Bumfuck, Michigan to be a special guest referee for 2 shows? WTF are they doing?


----------



## 3ku1

. Wwe live event. So she's still doing SD shows? Why the heck would they send Lexi to Michagen to be a guest ref? :lol. Yeah thats dumb. She could of spent her Saturday watching Friends .


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I am sure that is what the patronts wanted too see. Bliss reffing, not wrestling. She looks sexy as hell . But still.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

Also, where is the champ? You know, the girl who is actually still on SmackDown? Busy with Total Divas horseshit or what?


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Also, where is the champ? You know, the girl who is actually still on SmackDown? Busy with Total Divas horseshit or what?


Probably Rosey's (her husband's cousin) funeral....


----------



## JC00




----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


>


Damn it. Hottest Ref of all time :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

After the match ended.


----------



## 3ku1

Ha i was watching Murphys IG Story, he was watching Some show on FX, with the dog. And under neath their tv. He has a NXT belt displayed :lol. Must be one of the tag belts. On the side, theirs this big collage of pictures of him and Alexa. i hate him :lol.


----------



## starsfan24

They have he NXT Tag belt and the SD Women'a Title belt in cases.


----------



## KC Armstrong

^^ Don't hate. Congratulate. :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

^Oh yeah I was aware they probbably have the belts in cases. Just I noticed it in his IG Story. And on the side a big collage of pics, was blurry but looks like a few of Lexi and Murphy. Cousy existence for the guy. He is a decent talent though, so I hope he gets some kinda push on NXT.


----------



## 3ku1

The preview of Alexa for Raw.

"But is Bayley ready for Devious Alexa's Mind Games?" :lol. I love how they are pushing she is the Wicked Witch of the Womans Division. IT reinforces what a great gimmick she has. And you can tell her love for cosplay has been a huge part of her success on the MR.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

We need more pics of her being a ref! Since she already has the gear for it, she might as well due it on Raw this week

Also, with the fact they keep calling her the "Wicked Witch" do we think she will incorporate it into a new ring attire at Payback?


----------



## 3ku1

^Maybe. Guest Ref with same outfit would be fun. I Think the young guys in the audience, may have a heart attack though :lol. She could be a guest ref to a Bayley V Nia match. ON Raw. That would be fun. Because I read Sasha well start feuding with Emma. Similar to Rock in 1999, when he was Guest Ref. She when either Nia or Bayley going for the pin fall. Go 1,2 Then stop and go my hand it is injured! :lol. Lexi would nail that.


----------



## araw

i wonder why they call themselves disgruntled blondes lmao 
too bad they will not be together anymore


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Thinking about it, her being the ref actually makes sense in kayfabe.. Why would Alexa wrestle for SD when she said SD was behind her.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Thinking about it, her being the ref actually makes sense in kayfabe.. Why would Alexa wrestle for SD when she said SD was behind her.


Yeah true. But I don't get Mickie wrestled she is not on SD anymore. Just seems a bit random that is all, sending her down to Michegan. But anyway Raw tommorro.


----------



## JC00

Well Mickie being a face now kind of answers that.. Faces go with the flow.. 

Just could kinda see in kayfabe Alexa refusing to wrestle for SD now that she is with Raw but she still has appearances to fulfill on her "SD contract" so they make her be a ref.


----------



## 3ku1

Five Feet of Fury


----------



## nyelator

What Culture fact
https://whatculture.com/wwe/10-wrestling-facts-we-didnt-know-last-week-april-21?page=4


3ku1 said:


> I just think it is misdirected hate from Becky fans. But you know what who cares huh, don't like or follow Alexa go follow the other one. Don't like an artist, go buy the other ones album lol, not rocket science. But Becky's booking has been like this since NXT. I remember she was feuding with Paige few years ago, when Paige actually had an status in WWE. Same booking, enhancement talent. So I am not sure why they are acting like this is a new thing. When has Becky ever been that over, or prominent in WWE? Ever? I mean Alexa jobbing to Naomi was really really annoying, but I don't blame Naomi for the way Alexa finished on SD. More Creative. But Alexa is now on the flagship show, and looking to be a top star their. They may give the title to Alexa, just because she is so hot right now. And Bayley is so meh right now.


Well I think the push warrants the talent level




PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1
> Cleavage rocks


I prefer the term majestic


JC00 said:


> I mean of course it did...


Great point


3ku1 said:


> Something so sexy about Bliss when she's a bit dirty :lol


I agree mate.




JC00 said:


> Pretty sure it's from a main roster show


You would be correct 


3ku1 said:


> ^ Is that recent. Because that looks like her nxt gear.


It is her MR gear however it is not uncommon for guys to where their NXT gear on house shows 


3ku1 said:


> The guy is repping Alexas Merch at the gym :lol


Can't blame him.


3ku1 said:


> Murphy makes some coin from his NXT tapings lol. The dude just posted an instagram story. No Alexa Damn it.With his dogs watching FX. Guess he'll be doing that a lot when she's in Europe for two weeks. But I'm sure they are prepared for that. Just the reality they have to deal with.


Well it is quiet unfortunate 


JC00 said:


> Probably Rosey's (her husband's cousin) funeral....


True still does not deserve the title.



KC Armstrong said:


> ^^ Don't hate. Congratulate. :grin2:


True again.


TraumaCaspian said:


> We need more pics of her being a ref! Since she already has the gear for it, she might as well due it on Raw this week
> 
> Also, with the fact they keep calling her the "Wicked Witch" do we think she will incorporate it into a new ring attire at Payback?


Wicked Witch has been going on since she turned heel with Bryon calling her it (much to Graves's dismay) and picked back up before TLC


3ku1 said:


> ^Maybe. Guest Ref with same outfit would be fun. I Think the young guys in the audience, may have a heart attack though :lol. She could be a guest ref to a Bayley V Nia match. ON Raw. That would be fun. Because I read Sasha well start feuding with Emma. Similar to Rock in 1999, when he was Guest Ref. She when either Nia or Bayley going for the pin fall. Go 1,2 Then stop and go my hand it is injured! :lol. Lexi would nail that.


I would accept the heart attack.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Apparently no Mickie at today's show (posted a pic on IG at a recording studio in Michigan) Wonder how they'll work that if it's just Alexa, Natalya, Carmella and Becky. Probably a triple threat with Alexa as the ref again.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jericho-79

Tightest ass in wrestling history!:wink2:


----------



## JC00

Looks like she actually wrestled tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856273999965376516

Finish looks like it protected Alexa


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Finish looks like it protected Alexa


You don't have to protect anyone at a house show. Reigns has already appeared at house shows post Strowman beatdown, so none of that matters anyway.


----------



## JC00

I meant she wasn't the one that jobbed. Carmella tapped while Ellsworth distracted the ref and then Natalya ate the pin. Would look dumb even if it was a house show if the person wrestling next week on the PPV for the title was the one that did the job.


----------



## 3ku1

It's a house show wouldent of mAttetre if Carmella pinned her. It's not Raw. But good to see she wrestled. She's officially on the Raw Road now I'll say. I mean I agree the one defending for the title on a ppv, would look dumb if they were not protected. But considering this was just a SD house show. And that is a Raw ppv. I don't forget anyone would even notice.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> :grin2::grin2::grin2:



Faark Alexa needs to wear tight pants more often. Sorry trying to not be shallow. But Damn.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


>


Was that selfie taken at her and Murphys abode lol? Likely. Damn even hotter with glasses :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


>


I'm really digging the glasses look.


----------



## 3ku1

Wonder if she is about to Watch Harry Potter with the dogs? :lol. Adorable.


----------



## WFAcer

I could not see the thread all weekend. Now watching all the referee pics...

wens3

Holy Sh*t that booty!!! She has to do it again please!


----------



## 3ku1

WFAcer said:


> I could not see the thread all weekend. Now watching all the referee pics...
> 
> wens3
> 
> Holy Sh*t that booty!!! She has to do it again please!


I really hope WWE go with it on Raw/ Have Alexa be a special referee in a I don't know Bayley Nia match. That would be fun. And that booty lol.


----------



## JC00

Gonna be some salty tears if come Sunday Alexa has beaten Becky and Bayley for titles in under 6 months.. People are already being salty over the idea of her winning in the "Charlotte To Become The 1st Woman To Win Both Raw & SD Women's Championships Before Alexa?" thread but tbf it's the usual people who continually claim we severely overrate her


----------



## 3ku1

Lol. I got teared to peices in that thread. By the usual posters. Thing is I don't overrrate her. I know she is still green in the ring. (Even though she has improoved out of sight). But I acknowledge what she does bring to the table. Her detractors just have no arbigutry or reasonability to their arguments.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

people still bitching bout something so trivial? glad i move my browser over to the right side so i never have to read anything but this thread. as long as they stay out of the thread \, i dont care


----------



## JC00

It's just comical at this point that someone being a logical Alexa fan gets accused of overrating her. So enjoying her character/mic work and knowing and acknowledging what she is in the ring right now is considered overrating? Well if that's the case the 4 ponies are the most overrated female wrestlers of all time


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Was that selfie taken at her and Murphys abode lol? Likely. Damn even hotter with glasses :lol


I prefer her without but if she came tomy door with glasses on I would not object.


3ku1 said:


> Faark Alexa needs to wear tight pants more often. Sorry trying to not be shallow. But Damn.


It is not shallow just proves you sane.


PaigeLover said:


>


Where is Ron Simmons when you need him.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> It's just comical at this point that someone being a logical Alexa fan gets accused of overrating her. So enjoying her character/mic work and knowing and acknowledging what she is in the ring right now is considered overrating? Well if that's the case the 4 ponies are the most overrated female wrestlers of all time





3ku1 said:


> Lol. I got teared to peices in that thread. By the usual posters. Thing is I don't overrrate her. I know she is still green in the ring. (Even though she has improoved out of sight). But I acknowledge what she does bring to the table. Her detractors just have no arbigutry or reasonability to their arguments.


They are pretty pathetic.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> It's just comical at this point that someone being a logical Alexa fan gets accused of overrating her. So enjoying her character/mic work and knowing and acknowledging what she is in the ring right now is considered overrating? Well if that's the case the 4 ponies are the most overrated female wrestlers of all time


It is funny because Alexa excells in character work and promo. But you wouldent get anyone in here, her marks. Going she is amazing in the ring, so I am not sure why ppl say her fans overrate her. She is a decent worker, she is safe. Other woman want to work with her, because of that. Opposed to Nia and Naomi. Not that it matters. But some reason the 4HW fans are threatned by Alexa. It is ridiclous. I have never rated the 4HW tbh anyway.


----------



## JC00

lol Eva Marie mark saying Alexa is overrated to a ridiculous degree, an Eva Marie mark....


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> lol Eva Marie mark saying Alexa is overrated to a ridiculous degree, an Eva Marie mark....


Their are two people that can be.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

guys remember, at the end of the day it doesnt matter what fans or people who dislike her think, its what wwe thinks. And since she's been up: 2 time smackdown womens champ, traded for charlotte to raw, which vince will always consider his main show, got the win in her hometown, which is quite rare, and became number 1 contender. i think they value her quite a lot


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah an Eva Marie mark calling Alexa overrated holds no credibility at all. But Alexa is just not overrated. Based on their basis or logic. So is the 4HW. Who is overrating her? WWE? Well then Roman Reigns is overrated lol. Honestly the diva smarks are the worst. End of day it does not matter what anyone thinks on this forum. But WWE. She shifts a ton of merch, she is up their highley. 2 time SD womans champion. Vince apparently is high up on her. WWE value her that is what matters.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Well yeah an Eva Marie mark calling Alexa overrated holds no credibility at all. But Alexa is just not overrated. Based on their basis or logic. So is the 4HW. Who is overrating her? WWE? Well then Roman Reigns is overrated lol. Honestly the diva smarks are the worst. End of day it does not matter what anyone thinks on this forum. But WWE. She shifts a ton of merch, she is up their highley. 2 time SD womans champion. Vince apparently is high up on her. WWE value her that is what matters.


"No you are wrong you are just a horny teenage boy that is why you like Alexa now excuse me while I go jack off to Eva Marie the best talent in WWE"

:wink2:


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856503143097651201


----------



## 3ku1

Ha I recognise the tv in Murphys IG Story! :lol. Netflix is it. Chilling before Raw tommorro. Unless it is yesterday or two days ago or something. I have no idea where Raw is tonight.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Ha I recognise the tv in Murphys IG Story! :lol. Netflix is it. Chilling before Raw tommorro. Unless it is yesterday or two days ago or something. I have no idea where Raw is tonight.


That's definitely a tablet. Must be waiting for a flight.

Ah the IG story. Nevermind.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> That's definitely a tablet. Must be waiting for a flight.
> Ah the IG story. Nevermind.


Yeah on Second glance, looks like she is watching NMOES, on her Tablet. Waiting for a flight to where ever Raw is tonight.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> "No you are wrong you are just a horny teenage by that is why you like Alexa now excuse me while I go jack off to Eva Marie the best talent in WWE"
> 
> :wink2:


That is really how it is with some of them..

I've seen posts like that, literally one time I remember seeing from one person 


(Alexa walks to the ring) "here come the thirsty posts" 

later on

"Maryse is so fucking hot'"


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is fucking hot lol. Of course, that is part of her appeal. But 90% of the woman are hot, always have been in WWE. Appeal is a big part of it. Eva Marie was incredibly beautiful. But for that is it. Alexa actually has talent. She can play different characters. She has prooven to be an adept mic worker. Arguably best womans mic worker on the MR atm. She has great in ring psychology. I like that she is not spot after spot. Their is meaning to her spots. But as said WWE see her very highley. So it does not really matter what her detractors think. I can't wait to see the response, if she beats Bayley for the title though lol.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> That is really how it is with some of them..
> 
> I've seen posts like that, literally one time I remember seeing from one person
> 
> 
> (Alexa walks to the ring) "here come the thirsty posts"
> 
> later on
> 
> "Maryse is so fucking hot'"


I mean both are hot I mean my 1 and 2 but come on don't be a hypocrite mate and is this certain person Eva Maryse?


3ku1 said:


> Alexa is fucking hot lol. Of course, that is part of her appeal. But 90% of the woman are hot, always have been in WWE. Appeal is a big part of it. Eva Marie was incredibly beautiful. But for that is it. Alexa actually has talent. She can play different characters. She has proven to be an adept mic worker. Arguably best womans mic worker on the MR atm. She has great in ring psychology. I like that she is not spot after spot. Their is meaning to her spots. But as said WWE see her very highley. So it does not really matter what her detractors think. I can't wait to see the response, if she beats Bayley for the title though lol.


I agree


----------



## 3ku1

Like to see the Harley Quinn gimmick return


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*(Trying to) Make Some Sense of the Alexa Bliss/4 HW Rivalry*
_by an admitted Blissfit_:

Personally I'm not sure why this is even all that much of a talking point except for the same old "My dog's better than your dog" debate that crops up in all different realms of sports and entertainment. To be fair, I think the rivalry between Bliss and the 4HW or more in particular between Bliss and Charlotte Flair is negligible at best. To offer point and counter point in regards to who will come out on top of this rivalry is a bit silly as all one has to do is look back upon wrestling history to know that having two draws is better than one. Charlotte Flair brings her own skill set to the table as does "Little Miss Bliss".

Now personally I've yet to see any of Bliss' supporters maintain that she is a better worker than the 4HW because quite frankly she's not at that level (yet). That being said there is some serious disconnect between the IWC and the general public as to what constitutes a great professional wrestler be it male or female. The IWC has always incorrectly attributed workrate as the top component in so much as judging a professional wrestler's overall worth or value. The history of the industry proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that isn't the case. If it was we would be talking about guys like Tito Santana and Dean Malenko as the greatest wrestlers of all time but we don't correct? Instead they are what is referred to as "solid hands" in the ring because while their workrate was above par, they were severely lacking in other components that made many of their contemporaries superstars in the industry. So for the pundits getting on Alexa Bliss for her average workrate, keep in mind that workrate is merely a component and not even a major component in evaluating the success of a given talent in the wrestling industry. Call it misogynistic or whatever you want, but workrate has always matter even less so for the female talent when compared with the men. The one obvious factor as it pertains to workrate that any talent wants to avoid is developing a reputation that they are "untrustworthy" or "dangerous" in the ring. To harken back to wrestling history, she isn't anywhere near Ahmed Johnson territory in that Johnson probably would've been one of the breakout stars of the "New Generation" era as he had a tremendous look, was over as a babyface and possessed passable communication skills. But he was so dangerous in the ring, that everytime he stepped into the squared circle he risked injuring his opponent if not himself and eventually was shunted down the cards basically never to be heard from again. WWE currently has quite a few of those type talents on their roster right now who probably shouldn't be working a match but Bliss isn't one of them. 

In terms of the other necessary components which make up a successful professional wrestler, Bliss is firing on all cylinders. To be honest, I think she's surprised quite a number of folks at how natural her promos are in terms that she is truthfully the only female performer right now with WWE who doesn't sound like her promos are scripted (even though they likely are!). For someone with her relative amount of experience she is also surprisingly adept at understanding the intricacies of heel psychology as her work this past Monday Night on RAW was something straight out of Jerry Lawler's heel playbook in Memphis where he would dodge everything that moved in the ring until the last moment where he would sneak into the ring and pull out a victory by taking advantage of a situation. But then again I'm just old-school in my appreciation for that type of wrestling psychology anyhow.

I also think she has proven herself to be quite adept at knowing how to market her brand which is something that is by and large lost on many sports entertainers today. Granted she has leaned heavily on the "Harley Quinn" persona which obviously isn't of her own creation but she's done a very good job with it nonetheless. Her merchandise is selling like hotcakes to the point where she has become somewhat of a "babyfaced heel" which distinguishes itself from being a "tweener" in the key aspect that Bliss has never tried to infuse her heel character with babyface qualities but instead is receiving organic babyface reactions from the crowd. That being said, I wish that WWE would've held back the "My Daughter Is A WWE Superstar" piece on Bliss for a few more months because I think it can only negatively affect her heel run going forward. There was a whole lot to like about Bliss and her family in that piece and it's going to neutralize a lot of the heel heat she generated for herself since being called up to the main roster. Then again, WWE has a history of testing waters months before making character turns, so maybe that is what they are doing here?

Lastly I want to address the physical attractiveness of Bliss and how it differs from some of her contemporaries on the roster. While you could obviously make the argument that Bliss is the most physically attractive female talent they have on the current roster, her true appeals lies in the fact that unlike many Divas past and present, she seems very much approachable and guys go crazy over that sort of stuff. While it may have been a mistake for Bliss to acknowledge publicly her relationship with Murphy (something that Trish Stratus wisely never did in terms with her relationship with her now husband whom she dated throughout her wrestling career), there probably wasn't much that could be done about that situation. That being said, while Bliss is an extremely attractive woman, she gives the illusion that she could still be the girl who you could invite to prom, to your best friend's wedding or home to meet your parents. She's not some type of pinup fantasy and instead a real person who happens to have a unique career. 

I think long-term the sky is limit for her, including potentially becoming the face of the women's division. I think her workrate in the ring will continue to develop to the point where she will be able to completely hold up her end of the bargain regardless of who she is working against and possibly be able to carry lesser talents as well. The few areas of concern for Bliss going forward all have to do with her diminutive size in that women obviously do not absorb physical punishment over a long term basis as well as men do and Bliss' smaller frame may not bode for a very long in-ring career comparatively speaking. Then again in professional wrestling, female competitors usually have a shorter shelf life than their male counterparts anyhow and Bliss certainly can spin copious amounts of hay into gold over say a ten year in-ring career.

As far as the short-term goes, unless something radical changes I see her remaining heel throughout the summer with potential rivalries with both Bayley and Mickie James looming on the horizon. However, once the inevitable Sasha Banks heel turn occurs, I'm guessing the counter-move to that turn would be the equally inevitable Bliss babyface turn which I think she will handle quite well as she will already have a built in storyline of being the underdog, diminutive babyface going up against larger heels.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> *(Trying to) Make Some Sense of the Alexa Bliss/4 HW Rivalry*
> _by an admitted Blissfit_:
> 
> Personally I'm not sure why this is even all that much of a talking point except for the same old "My dog's better than your dog" debate that crops up in all different realms of sports and entertainment. To be fair, I think the rivalry between Bliss and the 4HW or more in particular between Bliss and Charlotte Flair is negligible at best. To offer point and counter point in regards to who will come out on top of this rivalry is a bit silly as all one has to do is look back upon wrestling history to know that having two draws is better than one. Charlotte Flair brings her own skill set to the table as does "Little Miss Bliss".
> 
> Now personally I've yet to see any of Bliss' supporters maintain that she is a better worker than the 4HW because quite frankly she's not at that level (yet). That being said there is some serious disconnect between the IWC and the general public as to what constitutes a great professional wrestler be it male or female. The IWC has always incorrectly attributed workrate as the top component in so much as judging a professional wrestler's overall worth or value. The history of the industry proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that isn't the case. If it was we would be talking about guys like Tito Santana and Dean Malenko as the greatest wrestlers of all time but we don't correct? Instead they are what is referred to as "solid hands" in the ring because while their workrate was above par, they were severely lacking in other components that made many of their contemporaries superstars in the industry. So for the pundits getting on Alexa Bliss for her average workrate, keep in mind that workrate is merely a component and not even a major component in evaluating the success of a given talent in the wrestling industry. Call it misogynistic or whatever you want, but workrate has always matter even less so for the female talent when compared with the men. The one obvious factor as it pertains to workrate that any talent wants to avoid is developing a reputation that they are "untrustworthy" or "dangerous" in the ring. To harken back to wrestling history, she isn't anywhere near Ahmed Johnson territory in that Johnson probably would've been one of the breakout stars of the "New Generation" era as he had a tremendous look, was over as a babyface and possessed passable communication skills. But he was so dangerous in the ring, that everytime he stepped into the squared circle he risked injuring his opponent if not himself and eventually was shunted down the cards basically never to be heard from again. WWE currently has quite a few of those type talents on their roster right now who probably shouldn't be working a match but Bliss isn't one of them.
> 
> In terms of the other necessary components which make up a successful professional wrestler, Bliss is firing on all cylinders. To be honest, I think she's surprised quite a number of folks at how natural her promos are in terms that she is truthfully the only female performer right now with WWE who doesn't sound like her promos are scripted (even though they likely are!). For someone with her relative amount of experience she is also surprisingly adept at understanding the intricacies of heel psychology as her work this past Monday Night on RAW was something straight out of Jerry Lawler's heel playbook in Memphis where he would dodge everything that moved in the ring until the last moment where he would sneak into the ring and pull out a victory by taking advantage of a situation. But then again I'm just old-school in my appreciation for that type of wrestling psychology anyhow.
> 
> I also think she has proven herself to be quite adept at knowing how to market her brand which is something that is by and large lost on many sports entertainers today. Granted she has leaned heavily on the "Harley Quinn" persona which obviously isn't of her own creation but she's done a very good job with it nonetheless. Her merchandise is selling like hotcakes to the point where she has become somewhat of a "babyfaced heel" which distinguishes itself from being a "tweener" in the key aspect that Bliss has never tried to infuse her heel character with babyface qualities but instead is receiving organic babyface reactions from the crowd. That being said, I wish that WWE would've held back the "My Daughter Is A WWE Superstar" piece on Bliss for a few more months because I think it can only negatively affect her heel run going forward. There was a whole lot to like about Bliss and her family in that piece and it's going to neutralize a lot of the heel heat she generated for herself since being called up to the main roster. Then again, WWE has a history of testing waters months before making character turns, so maybe that is what they are doing here?
> 
> Lastly I want to address the physical attractiveness of Bliss and how it differs from some of her contemporaries on the roster. While you could obviously make the argument that Bliss is the most physically attractive female talent they have on the current roster, her true appeals lies in the fact that unlike many Divas past and present, she seems very much approachable and guys go crazy over that sort of stuff. While it may have been a mistake for Bliss to acknowledge publicly her relationship with Murphy (something that Trish Stratus wisely never did in terms with her relationship with her now husband whom she dated throughout her wrestling career), there probably wasn't much that could be done about that situation. That being said, while Bliss is an extremely attractive woman, she gives the illusion that she could still be the girl who you could invite to prom, to your best friend's wedding or home to meet your parents. She's not some type of pinup fantasy and instead a real person who happens to have a unique career.
> 
> I think long-term the sky is limit for her, including potentially becoming the face of the women's division. I think her workrate in the ring will continue to develop to the point where she will be able to completely hold up her end of the bargain regardless of who she is working against and possibly be able to carry lesser talents as well. The few areas of concern for Bliss going forward all have to do with her diminutive size in that women obviously do not absorb physical punishment over a long term basis as well as men do and Bliss' smaller frame may not bode for a very long in-ring career comparatively speaking. Then again in professional wrestling, female competitors usually have a shorter shelf life than their male counterparts anyhow and Bliss certainly can spin copious amounts of hay into gold over say a ten year in-ring career.
> 
> As far as the short-term goes, unless something radical changes I see her remaining heel throughout the summer with potential rivalries with both Bayley and Mickie James looming on the horizon. However, once the inevitable Sasha Banks heel turn occurs, I'm guessing the counter-move to that turn would be the equally inevitable Bliss babyface turn which I think she will handle quite well as she will already have a built in storyline of being the underdog, diminutive babyface going up against larger heels.


Fantastic quote. Though don't post it elsewhere trying to defend her, as they will just respond with, WORKRATZES SHE SUCKS SHES NOT BECKY OR CHARLOTTE


----------



## Lenny Leonard

but in response to her smaller frame, i'd like to see bliss become a mouthpiece for a stable or for another wrestler someday down the line


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Fantastic quote. Though don't post it elsewhere trying to defend her, as they will just respond with, WORKRATZES SHE SUCKS SHES NOT BECKY OR CHARLOTTE


Or "You just like her because of her ass"


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Or "You just like her because of her ass"


I Always love getting that response.


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> but in response to her smaller frame, i'd like to see bliss become a mouthpiece for a stable or for another wrestler someday down the line


Dubstep Cowboys?


starsfan24 said:


> I Always love getting that response.


As do I


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Ready for Monday Night Bliss


----------



## 3ku1

WWE UK twitter page promoting the UK tour in Glasgow. Only showing the SD brand. I'm assuming Raw is going their too. But ATM it seems it's only SD they are promoting.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> WWE UK twitter page promoting the UK tour in Glasgow. Only showing the SD brand. I'm assuming Raw is going their too. But ATM it seems it's only SD they are promoting.


Raw's Europe shows

Rome
Bologna 
Dublin
Belfast
Liverpool
London (Episode of Raw)
Lille
Zurich
Stuttgart 
Liege
Rotterdam


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Raw's Europe shows
> 
> Rome
> Bologna
> Dublin
> Belfast
> Liverpool
> London (Episode of Raw)
> Lille
> Zurich
> Stuttgart
> Liege
> Rotterdam


Oh yeah like I said. RAW ARE touring. Just WWE had a banner of the SD superstars not the Raw ones. On Murphys recent ig story. Apparently just have one of their dogs a haircut lol. That guys going to be bored for the two weeks Alexa is in Europe. If he's not being utilised on NXT.


----------



## starsfan24

Nia's hands compared to Alexa's. lmao


----------



## 3ku1

Lol, tbf Nia's hands are pretty big. I am pretty sure I could fit those on my hands. And I am well over 6 feet 4. I am as tall as Nia. Not as big though.


----------



## 3ku1

"Alexa is the best womans wrestler in wwe, say what" Crowd: What! :lol :lol :lol :lol

GOLD


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856690238877511681


----------



## 3ku1

Some damn good heel work from Lexi their...


----------



## WFAcer

3ku1 said:


> Some damn good heel work from Lexi their...


Yeah, nice on the mic and that run in and out to hit bayley was good.


----------



## starsfan24

Whoever wrote that kissing part in her promo should be fired.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Whoever wrote that kissing part in her promo should be fired.


Haha woulden't go that faar. IT generated alot of heat for Lexi. I have a feeling it was not her idea. I think Alexa was just hammering down on how innocent and pure Bayley is. And Alexa is the Wicked Witch of WWE. But yeah probably could of done without it.


----------



## 3ku1

I am having this feeling WWE have changed course. Bayley/Sasha was their money match. But from what I have heard. Sasha/Alexa is now the direction going into SS. I a having a strong feeling Bayley drops the title to Alexa at Payback. And it well be Alexa v Sasha for the title at SS. With their real lfie beef. I Think it just adds to their rivarly. I mean Sasha when she is in the ring with Lexi, you can just feel the disdain lol. The tension when they are working a match too.


----------



## JC00

Ya probably would have been better without it. But I mean it's something an utter bitch heel like Alexa would say to a character like Bayley.. I mean 3-4 years ago Bayley was asking Renee Young in NXT if she wanted to play robots.


----------



## JC00

And people think she doesn't sell well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856693182381346816


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856692608067919872


----------



## 3ku1

God that crowd is dumb lol. When Alexa was like Am I the greatest woman in wwe say what! "What!". Why do crowds fall for that shit :lol. I guess the division needs Alexa. Because she is the only one who interacts with the crowd really well.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> And I am well over 6 feet 4. I am as tall as Nia. Not as big though.


Lol you would tower over her. She's not that tall :grin2: Very wide yes Ha. 



3ku1 said:


> God that crowd is dumb lol. When Alexa was like Am I the greatest woman in wwe say what! "What!". Why do crowds fall for that shit :lol. I guess the division needs Alexa. Because she is the only one who interacts with the crowd really well.


WWE Crowds just love to chant shit these days. They're not organic at all...


----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> Lol you would tower over her. She's not that tall :grin2: Very wide yes Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> *WWE Crowds just love to chant shit these days. They're not organic at all.*..


And yeah that is why it was hilarous how Alexa was ripping on the crowd because of their predictability.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856698760994402305
Lmao Bayley's fiance.


----------



## 3ku1

AWKWARD :lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## machomanjohncena

Alexa's promo tonight was so lame. She sounded like a middle schooler with that "have you ever kissed a boy" line


----------



## JC00

Actually it wasn't dipshit.. Must be frustrating for you Beckbeards, huh? Alexa goes to Raw and is immediately pushed (decent chance she walks out champ Sunday) and then you have Becky absent from SD for the last 3 weeks and there's probably a 50/50 chance she isn't on the next episode of SD either.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

Actually Becky is going to Feud with James Elsworth, in the first ever cross gender promotion match. I don't want to turn this into some smark war. You like Becky, don't like Alexa. Fine! Go to her thread. But Becky is enhancement talent. WWE clearly see Alexa higher then her. Becky's booking has not changed since NXT. Alexa has been on the MR only 8 months or so. And it is a big possiblity that she well get clean pin falls over 3 of the 4HW. Hell if Alexa beats Bayley for the title. They should do a champion v champion match. Charlotte v Alexa . Now I am not saying Becky is enhancement talent, I am simply going off her booking.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted


----------



## machomanjohncena

JC00 said:


> Actually it wasn't dipshit.. Must be frustrating for you Beckbeards, huh? Alexa goes to Raw and is immediately pushed (decent chance she walks out champ Sunday) and then you have Becky absent from SD for the last 3 weeks and there's probably a 50/50 chance she isn't on the next episode of SD either.


Alexa is one of the most overrated wrestlers in the WWE and Becky absolutely deserves to be booked better than her. Alexa is the new Charlotte, she's overpushed. And why do you hate Becky so much?


----------



## 3ku1

Guys just ignore him^ I give him the benifit of the doubt. But he is just spamming with the same old BS. Like I Said Don't like Alexa, like someone else like Becky go to her thread. IT is not Rocket Science. Enough with this baiting Alexa fans in a Mark Thread into some pointless smark war. I am sick of falling for it.


----------



## JC00

Bottomline if Alexa was as bad as trolls like him say she is, they wouldn't be constantly trolling about her.. Just a bunch of marks of other women wrestlers threatened by her...


----------



## starsfan24

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa is one of the most overrated wrestlers in the WWE and Becky absolutely deserves to be booked better than her. Alexa is the new Charlotte, she's overpushed. And why do you hate Becky so much?


Lmao making threads about how "overpushed" she is. Getting a tad bit defensive there? She's not even on the same show as Becky so why are you all up in here saying stuff like you're saying like you're going to change our minds? Come on dude. 

Also, she doesn't write her promos so it's not like she just came up with the never kissed a boy crap. I bet Vince's ass was laughing backstage thinking it was hilarious.


----------



## 3ku1

I am sorry MJC is being delusional. "Why do you hate Becky so much?". Your joking right. No one in here has ever said a bad thing about her. Your the one who constantly comes in here, and starts some BS rant. About Alexa susposdibly being over pushed, even though she is not. And how Becky deserves this and that. All it is, is your a Becky mark she is your fav. So your trolling, and wish Becky was overpushed. If Alexa really was overrated, you woulden't be trolling so much. Apart from anything. They are not even on the same shows anymore. Like give it a rest, Alexa was De Pushed alot on SD before mania. IT is only now, she is getting a decent push again. Becky never got one in the first place. And I am sure sure you BeckyBeards are salty about that. But that does not make Alexa overrated or overpushed at all.


----------



## machomanjohncena

starsfan24 said:


> Lmao making threads about how "overpushed" she is. Getting a tad bit defensive there? She's not even on the same show as Becky so why are you all up in here saying stuff like you're saying like you're going to change our minds? Come on dude.
> 
> Also, she doesn't write her promos so it's not like she just came up with the never kissed a boy crap. I bet Vince's ass was laughing backstage thinking it was hilarious.


I know Alexa doesn't write her own promos. My point was that that line sucked.


----------



## 3ku1

^Bro most people have ignored you here. But I think I know what your saying. Do you want some salt with that? :lol. Wait til Alexa goes over at Payback too. Boy some extreme saltiness for you then. YOur entire argument is baseless. Becky and Alexa is on another show now LOL. Whether or not Alexa is being overpushed does not impact Becky at all. Her booking has not changed since NXT. Bottom line is WWE value Alexa very highley. So her push well continue, with Sasha most likely over the summer. So I Don't know go watch SD, and watch Becky job to Elsworth or something.


----------



## machomanjohncena

3ku1 said:


> ^Bro most people have ignored you here. But I think I know what your saying. Do you want some salt with that? :lol. Wait til Alexa goes over at Payback too. Boy some extreme saltiness for you then. YOur entire argument is baseless. Becky and Alexa is on another show now LOL. Whether or not Alexa is being overpushed does not impact Becky at all. Her booking has not changed since NXT. Bottom line is WWE value Alexa very highley. So her push well continue, with Sasha most likely over the summer. So I Don't know go watch SD, and watch Becky job to Elsworth or something.


Alexa going over at Payback would be bad for the entire women's division. The last thing it needs is another Charlotte, which is what Alexa is becoming.


----------



## 3ku1

^Bro this is a mark thread. Your obviousley not a fan. Your argument is iirelogical, baseless, and full of inconsistencies. And no arbiguitary or reasonability at all. Alexa being over pushed in your opinion. Does not effect Becky's booking, on another show LOL. Honestly, why would anyone in this thread talk about her.


----------



## starsfan24

Me thinking about chiming in on this conversation...


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well lol. I just don't get how they can say she is over pushed. For 60 days heading into mania, she jobbed to Naomi every weeks. Then tapped out at mania. Only now she is getting a decent push. I just think some you know who are a tad salty.Their fav Becky is non existent on SD. While Alexa is on the A show already in line for a title. That does not equate to being over pushed. And even if she was, how does that impact Becky's booking? it has always been this way in WWE. Certain Talent are Top Tier. And always get great booking. And some get treated like enhancement talent. Roman, Cena, Alexa, Charlotte e.t.c Are the top tier booking wise, and the rest are enhancement talent. Was like this in the Attitude Era too. You need to differentiate that teir. From Top Talent to Midcard, to low card.


----------



## machomanjohncena

3ku1 said:


> Yeah well lol. I just don't get how they can say she is over pushed. For 60 days heading into mania, she jobbed to Naomi every weeks. Then tapped out at mania. Only now she is getting a decent push. I just think some you know who are a tad salty.Their fav Becky is non existent on SD. While Alexa is on the A show already in line for a title. That does not equate to being over pushed. And even if she was, how does that impact Becky's booking? it has always been this way in WWE. Certain Talent are Top Tier. And always get great booking. And some get treated like enhancement talent. Roman, Cena, Alexa, Charlotte e.t.c Are the top tier booking wise, and the rest are enhancement talent. Was like this in the Attitude Era too. You need to differentiate that teir. From Top Talent to Midcard, to low card.


I would say Alexa is overpushed because she won her first feud on the main roster and it took her less than 5 months to win her first championship. And they had Alexa make Becky look like a joke during their feud.

And even if Becky is enhancement talent she doesn't deserve to be. She's one of the best faces in the WWE.


----------



## 3ku1

You know what I am sick of this troll. Can the mods please do something about him. Wanna post threads diminishing and discrediting Alexa fine. Take that to the appripriate sections. But seeing I am the OP. This is a thread for Pics, Gifs. And the occasional talk of her career. And Murphy and their dogs :lol. Not baiting and trolling.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Stop feeding trolls. 

Alexa Bliss is the best, say what! Fucking goat.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> Roman, Cena, Alexa, Charlotte e.t.c Are the top tier booking wise, and the rest are enhancement talent. Was like this in the Attitude Era too.


At least in the Attitude Era those top tier guys were entertaining as hell. Just using those 4 as an example only Alexa can I tolerate. She's only just started and I'm riding it out as it lasts.


----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> At least in the Attitude Era those top tier guys were entertaining as hell. Just using those 4 as an example only Alexa can I tolerate. She's only just started and I'm riding it out as it lasts.


Alexa maybe on top two years at best. FOTC end of year. Then she can go marry Murphy for all I care .


----------



## starsfan24

The story of Murphy not knowing what Pinterest is was priceless. Lmao


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> The story of Murphy not knowing what Pinterest is was priceless. Lmao


When was that sstory? In an interview Alexa did?


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> When was that sstory? In an interview Alexa did?


Was posted awhile back, but I'll post it again.


----------



## 3ku1

Cheers .


----------



## CharlieTJunior

I think the best thing for Alexa at this stage is not to win the belt from Bayley this Sunday. Alexa has already reached the stage in her career where she doesn't need a championship belt around her waist, particularly as a heel to establish her with the audience. If anything that should be an indicator as to how much she has improved since her main roster call up when she certainly was a prime candidate for a "championship belt boost".

If anything at this stage, it's Bayley who needs the belt more than Alexa Bliss as her character has truly been geared towards one demographic of the audience, that being young children and if they want to broaden the reach of her character, allowing her to gain credibility as a babyface champion is probably the way to go. Although that being said who knows what they are thinking as they tend to pigeonhole their female characters so intensely at times, you have to wonder what degree of thought goes into these things.

Personally I'd like to see Alexa Bliss enter a rivalry with Mickie James because James is exactly the type of opponent Bliss needs to work with at this stage of her career because she'll do nothing but learn by working a multi-month program with James. It will essentially be a "finishing school" type program for Bliss who can then hopefully parlay what she learned once they decide to turn her later this year. Then she can go for her third championship with a facelift to her character to boot.

*PS*: For what it's worth, the outcome of the Bliss/Lynch rivalry does not have to positively nor negatively affect the trajectory of either woman's career. As Shawn Michaels once infamously told Marty Jannetty, the outcome of one rivalry doesn't limit the potential either party has going forward out of that rivalry as it's what you are able to make of yourself regardless of the outcome of that rivalry which determines the long term trajectory of your career. Jannetty didn't understand that psychology allegedly telling Michaels, "but they are going to go with you!" and well the rest is history. Point being if Lynch can put together some great matches with Charlotte on SD, her rivalry with Bliss shouldn't affect her career either way going forward.


----------



## 3ku1

Haha.


----------



## 3ku1

Can't turn your back on the Wicked Witch of WWE.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I genuinely laughed out loud when she owned that crowd. Not too many people in this company can do that, male or female. Maybe Roman should take some promo lessons from her.

She fucking killed that entire segment. The difference in quality on the mic between her and Bayley is insane. I still don't see her winning on Sunday, but if she keeps going at this level, we don't need to worry about her future in WWE.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856694468422062080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856694870236291073


----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i wanna see a segment were alexa takes a pair of scissors and stabs the shit out of the inflatable tube men


----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V I like how she trolled crowd.Alexa Bliss is the besy say what


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> i wanna see a segment were alexa takes a pair of scissors and stabs* the shit out of the inflatable tube men*


The what lol?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> The what lol?


those inflatable things bayley has in her entrance


----------



## 3ku1

Different point of views


----------



## 3ku1

When they hug..


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> You know what I am sick of this troll. Can the mods please do something about him. Wanna post threads diminishing and discrediting Alexa fine. Take that to the appripriate sections. But seeing I am the OP. .


Apparently it's ok for him to continue to troll in here and not ok for us to insult him in response


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Different point of views


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Apparently it's ok for him to continue to troll in here and not ok for us to insult him in response


well if he wants to troll here, lets troll him back. Not anywhere but here, cause in our defense, he brings it on himself


----------



## JC00

Odds opened for Payback. I know some don't want to it spoiled so i'll just say go into the Payback thread if you want to see


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa's promo tonight was so lame. She sounded like a middle schooler with that "have you ever kissed a boy" line





machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa is one of the most overrated wrestlers in the WWE and Becky absolutely deserves to be booked better than her. Alexa is the new Charlotte, she's overpushed. And why do you hate Becky so much?





machomanjohncena said:


> I know Alexa doesn't write her own promos. My point was that that line sucked.





machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa going over at Payback would be bad for the entire women's division. The last thing it needs is another Charlotte, which is what Alexa is becoming.





machomanjohncena said:


> I would say Alexa is overpushed because she won her first feud on the main roster and it took her less than 5 months to win her first championship. And they had Alexa make Becky look like a joke during their feud.
> 
> And even if Becky is enhancement talent she doesn't deserve to be. She's one of the best faces in the WWE.


You sure you are not obsessed.


----------



## Zappers

What I find amusing is that she completely out mic 'ed both other girls on Monday Raw AND the crowd. You could clearly see Bayele and Sasha were a little timid in their banter. I don't really want to say they were intimidated by Alexa, but that's what it looked like. Unlike the girls on Smackdown, which for the most part went toe to toe (on the mic) with Alexa. 

And seriously, this is TWICE now she shut down the "what" chants. Not an easy thing to do. Only other person(as far as I can remember, I'm sure there was a couple more) that did that was the Undertaker. "Say what if you sleep with your sister"

She's totally unfazed or thrown off her promos by the crowd. Instead she involves them and reacts off them. Which she should get a lot of credit for. That's veteran territory.


----------



## Mango13

Guys Guys on the Navigation bar, Tools > User CP > Edit Ignore List > Add Trolls Name > Save

quoting him and giving him attention is what he wants lol


----------



## 3ku1

People who actaully know what they are talking about. Know Alexa killed it, and is clearly the best promo woman in the company. The people that matter. So yeahwho cares what trolls think.


----------



## 3ku1

Zappers said:


> What I find amusing is that she completely out mic 'ed both other girls on Monday Raw AND the crowd. Seriously, this is TWICE now she shut down the "what" chants. Not an easy thing to do. Only other person(as far as I can remember, I'm sure there was a couple more) that did that was the Undertaker. "Say what if you sleep with your sister"
> 
> She's totally unfazed or thrown off her promos by the crowd. Instead she involves them and reacts off them. Which she should get a lot of credit for.* That's veteran territory*.


Yet only 8 months into her main roster career. And Roman could learn a few things from Alexa. Hell Alexa just gave a school in session on how to cut a promo. Interacting with the crowd, the way she did. Your right shutting down the what chants, is not easy to do. She is a natural. And I can't see how can anyone deny that at this stage.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> What I find amusing is that she completely out mic 'ed both other girls on Monday Raw AND the crowd. You could clearly see Bayele and Sasha were a little timid in their banter. I don't really want to say they were intimidated by Alexa, but that's what it looked like. Unlike the girls on Smackdown, they for the most part went toe to toe with Alexa.
> 
> And seriously, this is TWICE now she shut down the "what" chants. Not an easy thing to do. Only other person(as far as I can remember, I'm sure there was a couple more) that did that was the Undertaker. "Say what if you sleep with your sister"
> 
> She's totally unfazed or thrown off her promos by the crowd. Instead she involves them and reacts off them. Which she should get a lot of credit for. That's veteran territory.


Definitely does a far better job at it than the supposed "best" Charlotte.. I remember one time when she was completely flustered by it.


----------



## araw

is Raw playing with alexa's entrance or they cant figure it out yet? 
the camera angles are all over the place but i do like the pan down they did when the music breaks


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Definitely does a far better job at it than the supposed "best" Charlotte.. *I remember one time when she was completely flustered by it.*


I was gonna bring up that exact same thing. Good call.


----------



## Zappers

This was the first time she encountered the "what" chants. I love how you can see her ever so slight pause and look to the crowd at (whats starting around 2:15) before she says, "I swear to god, you say what one more time..." 

That was her adjusting to the crowd, for which she never encountered "what" chants before that exact moment. (funny thing is she brought on herself, by saying "you know what?") It threw her for a couple of seconds, but she recovered beautifully. She shut that down cold.

Kudos go to the "we can't hear you" (1:25)and she responded "I know you can hear me, shut up and listen" Alexa shut that down cold too. LOL


----------



## starsfan24

Zappers said:


> This was the first time she encountered the "what" chants. I love how you can see her ever so slight pause and look to the crowd at (whats starting around 2:15) before she says, "I swear to god, you say what one more time..."
> 
> That was her adjusting to the crowd, for which she never encountered "what" chants before that exact moment. It threw her for a couple of seconds, but she recovered beautifully. She shut that down cold.
> 
> Kudos go to the "we can't hear you" (1:25)and she responded "I know you can hear me, shut up and listen" Alexa shut that down cold too. LOL


One of my favorite promos.


----------



## araw

Zappers said:


> I was gonna bring up that exact same thing. Good call.


when was that? i wanna watch that,what should i search for? thanks


----------



## JC00

I know one person who was probably happy with how she handled the "whats"

@ 1:18


----------



## JC00

Apparently there is an episode of "Raw Talk" after Payback Sunday... Here's to hoping Alexa is on it


----------



## Zappers

araw said:


> when was that? i wanna watch that,what should i search for? thanks


It wasn't "what chants" but it was a rowdy Glasgow crowd. To be fair, I don't think many would have been able to continue their set promo.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah I don't fault Charlotte for that.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> It wasn't "what chants" but it was a rowdy Glasgow crowd. To be fair, I don't think many would have been able to continue their set promo.


Well the time I was talking about wasn't this. It was another time because I am 100% certain the crowd was "what-ing"


----------



## Arya Dark

*If you think someone is trolling then ignore them :draper2 

If someone has a legit opinion on something you disagree with then that's fine and legit. There's nothing wrong with that.*


----------



## JC00

AryaDark said:


> *If you think someone is trolling then ignore them :draper2
> 
> If someone has a legit opinion on something you disagree with then that's fine and legit. There's nothing wrong with that.*


I'm still not understanding the logic that someone who has continued to troll a thread for the past 2 months of someone they hate not getting any kind of warning or being removed from that thread. But calling the person trolling a dipshit gets someone a warning.. That's basically "can dish it, but can't take it" 

At this point the fact that he decided to make an Alexa "hate thread" should IMO get him removed from posting in this thread as it has been kind of established as a "fan thread" for Alexa. So there should be no need for him to come into this thread now that he has made a thread he can go to bitch and troll about her in.


----------



## MERPER

I don't understand how this is supposed to be a thread for pics & gifs and yet over the last 3-4 weeks we're probably at a 10:1 ratio of dialogue to pics/gifs


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> I don't understand how this is supposed to be a thread for pics & gifs and yet over the last 3-4 weeks we're probably at a 10:1 ratio of dialogue to pics/gifs


Mods don't want two separate threads about one person in this section and quite frankly this thread should be renamed to "Alexa Bliss Megathread". Just look at pretty much all the other threads in this section, this is the only one titled "Pics and Gifs"


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Seriously the "WHAT" chants, the "THIS IS AWESOME" chants and the like are some of the worst things to happen to the business as they serve no purpose but to completely derail the show. I mean not only have the fans learned all of the magicians secrets, but now they want to be performers on the show instead of it's audience.

Hands down the best shutting down of the "WHAT" chants goes to Taker who during his 2002 heel run (probably the only time fans dared to chant "WHAT" at him) he said "Chant WHAT If you like to screw your sister and your mother!" It's so unfortunate that Bliss or Charlotte can't shut the chants down like that anymore due to the PG rating.

*PS*: Honorable mention goes to Hulk Hogan as well who probably had the best built in way of shutting down the chants 
*Fans*: WHAT?
*Hogan*: 'CHA GONNA DO?


----------



## starsfan24

This is pretty great.


----------



## DELETE

JC00 said:


> I'm still not understanding the logic that someone who has continued to troll a thread for the past 2 months of someone they hate not getting any kind of warning or being removed from that thread. But calling the person trolling a dipshit gets someone a warning.. That's basically "can dish it, but can't take it"
> 
> At this point the fact that he decided to make an Alexa "hate thread" should IMO get him removed from posting in this thread as it has been kind of established as a "fan thread" for Alexa. So there should be no need for him to come into this thread now that he has made a thread he can go to bitch and troll about her in.


true as fuck.


I was fucking around in the becky thread and got removed IMMEDIATELY. But this troll has been here for the longest fucking time hating on alexa. and hasnt gotten removed yet


----------



## JC00

I know "Raw's top 10 moments" is a bit of an oxymoron but Alexa was on there twice (#10 and #4)


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Wow, I felt like we got a whole 20 minute segment yesterday with Lexi, with the promo and then the match loved seeing so much of her! I literally found myself laughing out loud at some of things she was saying on the mic, I can't remember the last time another women wrestler has made me do that.


----------



## starsfan24

> It wasn't a banner week for the Raw women's division, with a pair of matches that lasted less than five minutes total, but Alexa Bliss continued to shine on the microphone. She's the perfect addition to the simmering Bayley-Sasha Banks situation, embodying "Mean Girls" villain Regina George while holding the crowd in the palm of her hand. The tease for a future, more in-depth rivalry with Banks before going old school and taking the countout loss to preserve herself for Sunday's Raw women's title match with Bayley was a nice touch, and running back out to get a few extra licks in on Bayley before running away again was the icing on the cake.


ESPN recap


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> Wow, I felt like we got a whole 20 minute segment yesterday with Lexi, with the promo and then the match loved seeing so much of her! I literally found myself laughing out loud at some of things she was saying on the mic, I can't remember the last time another women wrestler has made me do that.


"Stop thinking with your boner" 

Apparently that's what Alexa fans are doing according to a few people in the "Alexa is overpushed and overrated" thread


----------



## 3ku1

Why are ppl coming in here bitching about taking? Theirs thousand of pictures in here past few days. Prob more then taking. Don't want to talk about her? Fine. Post pics. Or better yet look at the several pics. It's like 90% pics. 10% talking. No one is asking you to partake. Ppl in reason are entitled to discuss her match or segment. It's not up to you to moderate the content in this thread.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> "Stop thinking with your boner"
> 
> Apparently that's what Alexa fans are doing according to a few people in the "Alexa is overpushed and overrated" thread


I don't really care about those morons in that thread. Like the whole Raw ppl weren't getting a boner over Maryse. But oh I see her fans judgement is impaired by their feelings lol. When ppl who know what they are taking about rave about Alexas promo skills. As best in the company. I am more inclined to Listin to Stome Cold. And industry ppl. Then trolls or smarks making threads. When they don't know what they are talking about. The only thing that matters is Wwe see her highley. Who cares what anyone else thinks. I mean your damn right she's getting over pushed. She should be. She's the best thing to happen to WWE in a Long time. The presence she has in the ring. Combined with her incredible promo abilities. It's insane how much better she is then any woman going right now.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> She's the best thing to happen to WWE in a Long time.


^ *THIS*

Although it may be as much of a sad statement on the dearth of notable talent and/or creative in WWE-land for around a decade or so now. I'm truthfully amazed that haven't screwed the Alexa Bliss character up yet, although some of the scripted lines they handed her this week sounded like they were aimed at a junior high school audience (maybe they were?) It's amazing that in so little time, creative has managed to put a damper on the divas revolution. I don't know if it's just a lack of creativity, having too many irons in the fire (or too many cooks in the kitchen) or tunnelvision in that when a talent doesn't fit the creative they have planned for them, they give up on them. For example it's clear to me that they wanted Charlotte Flair to be the babyface torchbearer of this entire revolution but then when they discovered she couldn't work babyface, they turned her heel and have been without a strong babyface torchbearer ever since. They allegedly don't like Becky Lynch's accent, Sasha Banks should be working heel but isn't and Bayley is over with the smartmarks and young children but doesn't seem to have the crossover appeal they want to be the torchbearer for the division. On and on it goes...


----------



## starsfan24

3 things that I just love reading about:
- "Stop thinking with your boner."/You only like her because she's attractive.
- All Alexa fans think she's the greatest ever and the second coming etc.
- She's not believable and I can't take her winning seriously.

That last one is fine if it's your opinion and I'm totally cool with you thinking that. I'm just tired of reading about it and it'll stay with her for the duration of her career. It's professional wrestling guys. Come on.


----------



## 3ku1

But they are fine with Asuka winning a million matches in a row :lol. And she's no more believable then Lexi. I think Lexis actually lack of size works for her somehow. More then say Nia winning. Because of her size. When it's so obvious.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> - She's not believable and I can't take her winning seriously.


Yet i'm sure most of the people that say that were huge AJ Lee marks.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> "Stop thinking with your boner"
> 
> Apparently that's what Alexa fans are doing according to a few people in the "Alexa is overpushed and overrated" thread


Thought they have no prove what so ever.


3ku1 said:


> I don't really care about those morons in that thread. Like the whole Raw ppl weren't getting a boner over Maryse. But oh I see her fans judgement is impaired by their feelings lol. When ppl who know what they are taking about rave about Alexas promo skills. As best in the company. I am more inclined to Listin to Stome Cold. And industry ppl. Then trolls or smarks making threads. When they don't know what they are talking about. The only thing that matters is Wwe see her highley. Who cares what anyone else thinks. I mean your damn right she's getting over pushed. She should be. She's the best thing to happen to WWE in a Long time. The presence she has in the ring. Combined with her incredible promo abilities. It's insane how much better she is then any woman going right now.


In fairness both Alexa and Maryse are hot just don't be a hyporcrite about it 


starsfan24 said:


> 3 things that I just love reading about:
> - "Stop thinking with your boner."/You only like her because she's attractive.
> - All Alexa fans think she's the greatest ever and the second coming etc.
> - She's not believable and I can't take her winning seriously.
> 
> That last one is fine if it's your opinion and I'm totally cool with you thinking that. I'm just tired of reading about it and it'll stay with her for the duration of her career. It's professional wrestling guys. Come on.


True


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Yet i'm sure most of the people that say that were huge AJ Lee marks.


I have never understood the whole size argument. And IT really irks me. When other posters say stuff like "Oh your just saying that because Alexa is hot". OR "Your Overrating Alexa". I mean when has anyone in their, clearly big fans of her lol. Ever said she is the best wrestler of all time, she is the best out of everyone. I mean to that lengths. But no one's claimed she is an amazing worker. Just happen to have some arbigutiary and be reasonable about it. Her detractors make these assumptions with no basis. Like with Becky. I am sure her feud with Alexa well not hurt her career. She ends up feuding with Charlotte, have some great matches. Become a 2x SD Womans Champion. People are just going to remember the Alexa/Becky feud, as Becky helped put over a young star. To me Alexa is not wrestler, she is a superstar. And talent like Alexa are few and far in between these days. Having a character and all. 

ETA: I am sorry their is talking in here. But if you want to post pics, like we all do go ahead.


----------



## 3ku1

Well Charlotte diddn't win the title...

. Alexa wins at Payback


----------



## JC00

Oh will the salty tears be flowing if Alexa walks out of Payback and becomes the first women to have won the SD and Raw title..


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> Oh will the salty tears be flowing if Alexa walks out of Payback and becomes the first women to have won the SD and Raw title..


And they will be oh so delicious


----------



## 3ku1

While I agree. They should hold off Alexa winning the Raw Title. Have her feud with Mickie. Turn her face, and have her go over Sasha at Summerslam. But tbh, they gave the title to Bayley on a random raw. So why not huh. And the reaction alone would be worth it lol.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Well Charlotte diddn't win the title...


Surprisingly to say the least, Naomi shouldn't be anywhere near a championship belt at this stage in her career. In fact of all the SD women, only Charlotte or Lynch should be holding that belt. Strange booking to say the least not to mention that they basically turned Charlotte babyface at the end of the match, a position she struggles with.


----------



## 3ku1

Strange Booking and the SD Womans Division go hand in hand :lol :lol :lol


----------



## starsfan24

I can't wait to see everyone if she wins on Sunday.


----------



## nyelator

CharlieTJunior said:


> Surprisingly to say the least, Naomi shouldn't be anywhere near a championship belt at this stage in her career. In fact of all the SD women, only Charlotte or Lynch should be holding that belt. Strange booking to say the least not to mention that they basically turned Charlotte babyface at the end of the match, a position she struggles with.


Carmella's gimmick with it would be nice


----------



## JC00

Alexa liked this


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I don't think she is going to win on Sunday. I think the WWE will end up turning her babyface before she wins the RAW title. I don't think it's right or a good idea. They need her as a heel in that division.


----------



## 3ku1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think she is going to win on Sunday. I think the WWE will end up turning her babyface before she wins the RAW title. I don't think it's right or a good idea. They need her as a heel in that division.


Yes your right. But I woulden't be surprised if she wins the title. WWE don't seem to plan out these things that well tbh. They gave the title to Bayley on a Random Raw. When it made sense for Charlotte to drop to her at Mania. So I don't think she needs the title, she is fine without it, continuing her great heel work. But I wouldent be that bothered either way if she does win it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> Yes your right. But I woulden't be surprised if she wins the title. WWE don't seem to plan out these things that well tbh. They gave the title to Bayley on a Random Raw. When it made sense for Charlotte to drop to her at Mania. So I don't think she needs the title, she is fine without it, continuing her great heel work. But I wouldent be that bothered either way if she does win it.


I wouldn't bothered if she won the title either. In fact they need to get the title off of Bayley ASAP in my opinion. That girl is dying a painful death as a babyface champion. It's weird because she is seemingly playing herself, yet isn't believable at it.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think she is going to win on Sunday. I think the WWE will end up turning her babyface before she wins the RAW title. I don't think it's right or a good idea. They need her as a heel in that division.


The problem with keeping Bliss heel is that all indications point towards Sasha Banks being turned heel at some stage in the near future. WWE has always been about balance as far as their rosters are concerned so there is usually a corresponding move that goes along with a major babyface/heel turn. Alexa Bliss turning babyface will likely be the corresponding move to Banks heel turn because having both Banks and Bliss as heels on the RAW roster would leave the babyface side of the equation depleted as it would leave Bayley as being the only babyface that could be considered over with the crowd.


----------



## 3ku1

That is probably why they need Bliss to stay heel, and they need a pure babyface in Bayley. Sasha is going to turn at some point. So I woulden't put it past them to give the title to Alexa at Payback. Feud with Sasha. Sasha wins the title, and starts to drift to turning heel. And feuds with babyface Bayley. But Best scenario. Is Bayley wins at Payback. They put Alexa in a programme with Mickie. Have Sasha turn heel go at it with Bayley. Sasha wins the title. Then have Alexa babyface feud with Sasha, and Alexa goes over at SS.


----------



## JC00

I don't know, I think she is winning. Bayley's had it for 70 days, she got her WM moment. I think they kind of hinted what the finish could be which Sasha comes out and it backfires allowing Alexa to win.

I know Alexa and Naomi won in their hometowns which I think it increases the odds of Vince booking the hometown loss.

He's clearly high on Alexa. She hands down had the most time on TV out of any of the women this week. 

Obviously I don't think it's a lock but there's just things that I see that say Alexa is winning the title. Especially since if you watch the last 3 weeks it's clear Alexa's feud after Bayley is gonna be Sasha and the title is going to be involved.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa should win the title tbh. Based on the fact Bayley is dieing out their atm. 70 day reign needs to come to end. Alexa has tons of heat atm, she is hot as hell in so many ways, has momentum. Why not just pull the bullet on the Sasha and Alexa feud now. The tension their is real :lol. IT brings out this pure streak in Sasha. And Alexa plays off it so well.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Well Charlotte diddn't win the title...
> 
> . Alexa wins at Payback



For me Charlotte not winning the title actually eliminated the 5% chance I gave Lexi of winning the title on Sunday. There is absolutely no chance in hell that anyone other than Charlotte gets that milestone.

It's fine, though. Let's just hope they put on a great show. Crowd will be hot for their hometown girl and Lexi can be in complete heel mode, so it should be fun.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> For me Charlotte not winning the title actually eliminated the 5% chance I gave Lexi of winning the title on Sunday. There is absolutely no chance in hell that anyone other than Charlotte gets that milestone.
> 
> It's fine, though. Let's just hope they put on a great show. Crowd will be hot for their hometown girl and Lexi can be in complete heel mode, so it should be fun.


Oh yeah I know the chances of Lexi winning are pretty slim. I mean they seem to be building too Alexa/Sasha. So who knows. They don't seem to plan these things out that well. Who knows they could give the title to Alexa, but unlikely. Bayley well retain. I think she might move on to Nia after Alexa, if she does not get her rematch.


----------



## Jersey

I'm all in for this Bliss vs Banks feud. I legit like how they interact with one another. The tension just makes it that much better imo.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## JC00

Think she did or will be doing an episode of UpUpDownDown. She and Xavier Woods started following each other.


----------



## JC00

Apparently excelling in character and mic work as a heel actually means you are weak in character and mic work 

Well according to a Beckbeard and a Sasha mark.


----------



## 3ku1

Some of those Becky and Sasha marks are delusional. Alexa has the best character work on the main roster ATM. Heel had nothing to do with it. She's just a natural


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Think she did or will be doing an episode of UpUpDownDown. She and Xavier Woods started following each other.


What is UpUpDownDown?


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> What is UpUpDownDown?


Xavier Woods' video game show on YouTube


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Xavier Woods' video game show on YouTube


Ew. Hope your wrong. Not a good decision from Lexis pov. I trust she's smarter then that. All WWE superstars start randomly following each other. Doesent have to mean anything. I know ALOT of past WWE talent have gone on the show. Just a personal preference I hope she Doesent. Be as bad as going on Total Divas


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Ew. Hope your wrong. Not a good decision from Lexis pov. I trust she's smarter then that. All WWE superstars start randomly following each other. Doesent have to mean anything. I know ALOT of past WWE talent have gone on the show. Just a personal preference I hope she Doesent. Be as bad as going on Total Divas


Why is that a bad thing? And it definitely wouldn't be as bad as Total Divas. UpUpDownDown they just talk about their career and personal life while playing video games. No real harm in it.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

If she ever was on Total Divas every episode would feature her at Disneyland


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Why is that a bad thing? And it definitely wouldn't be as bad as Total Divas. UpUpDownDown they just talk about their career and personal life while playing video games. No real harm in it.


Sorry man just a personal preference, prefer she not go on it. Not that it is up to me of course. IT is a slippery slope.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

the only upside to total divas is more money for her i guess.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Sorry man just a personal preference, prefer she not go on it. Not that it is up to me of course. IT is a slippery slope.


It's no different than doing Ride Along or a podcast/tv/radio interview other than the fact they play a video game.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Yeah I enjoy anyone that is on UpUpDownDown so I would love to see her on it, I wonder what nickname she would give herself as well


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Here is a couple variants of an Alexa Bliss piece I made in Photoshop, I need an opinion on which one looks best...A,B or C? 

*A.*










*B.
*









*C.*


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Sorry man just a personal preference, prefer she not go on it. Not that it is up to me of course. IT is a slippery slope.


I agree with what you are saying but she has admitted she is a gamer or at least used to be with a preference for Sonic The Hedgehog. More fodder for the babyface run I suppose (i.e.: "My Daughter Is A WWE Superstar")


----------



## Mango13

TraumaCaspian said:


> Here is a couple variants of an Alexa Bliss piece I made in Photoshop, I need an opinion on which one looks best...A,B or C?
> 
> *A.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *B.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *C.*



I like A the best.


----------



## starsfan24

Poster back in stock.


----------



## 3ku1

wens3


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> It's no different than doing Ride Along or a podcast/tv/radio interview other than the fact they play a video game.


Yes I overreacted. I just think that Video game show is stupid lol. Prefer she did podcasts or interviews. I think it allows her to unload more. Then playing video games, just seems a bit silly that is all.


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> Poster back in stock.


I want I want. >


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Yes I overreacted. I just think that Video game show is stupid lol. Prefer she did podcasts or interviews. I think it allows her to unload more. Then playing video games, just seems a bit silly that is all.


To be honest, I find most of the interviews I've heard with the current roster to be somewhat rote generally speaking. Now some of that is due to WWE allegedly muzzling their talent, but also there are very few interviewers out there who know enough about professional wrestling where they can pose any thought provoking questions. For example most of the interviews that Alexa Bliss gives out of character seem to cover the same topics regarding her early fandom, interest in both bodybuilding and fitness modeling and her eventually path to WWE and the main roster. So I'm not sure if there is going to be much in the way of scratching beneath the surface beyond what we already know if that makes any sense.

As far as the poster goes, I was hoping for a little more Bliss and a little less Quinn but it seems to be selling really well which is all that really matters in the long run.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> As far as the poster goes, I was hoping for a little more Bliss and a little less Quinn but it seems to be selling really well which is all that really matters in the long run.


They need to sell posters of all her cos-play outfits...


----------



## 3ku1

Well Alexa is not doing the Harley Quinn gimmick now. Don't know if true, but WWE pulled it. Because they were getting claims they ripped it off the comic books, and the Suicide Squad movie.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Well Alexa is not doing the Harley Quinn gimmick now. Don't know if true, but WWE pulled it. Because they were getting claims they ripped it off the comic books, and the Suicide Squad movie.


Could be it was a slippery slope nonetheless. I remember that when Hogan originally debuted with the promotion they announced him for the first couple of weeks as "The Incredible Hulk Hogan", but Marvel squashed that pretty quickly leading to a licensing agreement between Marvel and WWE which allowed WWE to use the name "Hulk" within certain parameters.


----------



## JC00

That's not what Alexa said. She said she did it thinking she would get in trouble and they were fully supportive of it.. Most of the merch WWE has pushed is based off the Harley Quinn cos-play.. She just isn't gonna over do it. She wears the cos-play outfits 1 or 2 times and then puts them away..


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> That's not what Alexa said. She said she did it thinking she would get in trouble and they were fully supportive of it.. Most of the merch WWE has pushed is based off the Harley Quinn cos-play.. She just isn't gonna over do it. She wears the cos-play outfits 1 or 2 times and then puts them away..


I'm not saying She's stopped doing it because of these claims. I was just saying I read claims Wwe and Lexi ripped off The Gimmick.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_‪Proudly supporting Titusoneilwwe w/the #PayItForwardDay Campaign 2Encourage 10Million to #Stand4Kindness Join us by posting a pic w❤4-28‬-2017


----------



## 3ku1

More respect for Bliss haha


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Yeah she is smart about what she wears for her "PPV Attire" so to speak and not over doing it, I really loved the Elimination Chamber outfit, but she only has worn it once.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_‪Proudly supporting Titusoneilwwe w/the #PayItForwardDay Campaign 2Encourage 10Million to #Stand4Kindness Join us by posting a pic w❤4-28‬-2017


Lol I think we posted at the same time. Gotta be quick around here.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*
Anyone know the story behind this photo? Are her shoes too tight?*


----------



## 3ku1

I think this was Murphy watching Lexi on Raw :lol


----------



## JC00

Another move she can't do as a heel


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1
Just curious why do you follow murphy?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1
> Just curious why do you follow murphy?


IS it illegal to follow him lol? I follow him because I watch NXT some times. And he is Alexas Guy. So he might post pictures of her sometimes. I am not sure what the issue is here.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> *
> Anyone know the story behind this photo? Are her shoes too tight?*


 

I'm guessing she was showing emotion from the kid being a fan and hugging her and the camera caught her face at a weird moment...


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> IS it illegal to follow him lol? I follow him because I watch NXT some times. And he is Alexas Guy. So he might post pictures of her sometimes. I am not sure what the issue is here.


Wow you got hella defensive for no reason lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


> Wow you got hella defensive for no reason lol.


Lol how was I getting defensive. I was just explaining why I was following him. Diddn't realize I was on trial for her social media follows .


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Lol how was I getting defensive. I was just explaining why I was following him. Diddn't realize I was on trial for her social media follows .


It was a simple question that you could of answered with just "I follow him because I watch NXT some times. And he is Alexas Guy. So he might post pictures of her sometimes" Instead of all the other stuff, but you immediately went on the defensive as if he was attacking you, and then immediately went on the defensive again when I called you on it.


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


> It was a simple question that you could of answered with just "I follow him because I watch NXT some times. And he is Alexas Guy. So he might post pictures of her sometimes" Instead of all the other stuff, but you immediately went on the defensive as if he was attacking you, and then immediately went on the defensive again when I called you on it.


What other stuff? Tht is exactly what I said. I follow him because he is on NXT, and I follow him to see Alexa. That is exactly what I said. Sounds like your the defensive one. Of the offensive one. The same user also made a stink about Them liking each others posts on IG. SO I was just wondering what was the big deal. All of a sudden your making a non issue into a big issue.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> What other stuff? Tht is exactly what I said. I follow him because he is on NXT, and I follow him to see Alexa. That is exactly what I said. Sounds like your the defensive one. Of the offensive one. The same user also made a stink about Them liking each others posts on IG. SO I was just wondering what was the big deal. All of a sudden your making a non issue into a big issue.


That's not what you said, what you said was



3ku1 said:


> *IS it illegal to follow him lol?* I follow him because I watch NXT some times. And he is Alexas Guy. So he might post pictures of her sometimes. *I am not sure what the issue is here.*


That comes off hella defensive and for no reason at all, I don't know if your like upset because people have been trolling in this thread lately, but I don't think @PaigeLover question warranted that shitty tone of a response, that's all i'm saying.


----------



## starsfan24

I follow him too for the same reasons. Lmao.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> I follow him too for the same reasons. Lmao.


Lol exactly what I said. Not sure why this was made into some kinda federal case. The guy lately has posted 3 IG Stories, all of his dogs. No Alexa. Dude I follow you to see Alexa. But anyway.


----------



## starsfan24

Spoiler: Payback News



The only championship match outcome reportedly still undecided is Bayley & Alexa Bliss’.



Not really a spoiler but I put it under the tags anyway. From Cageside.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Spoiler: Payback News
> 
> 
> 
> The only championship match outcome reportedly still undecided is Bayley & Alexa Bliss’.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a spoiler but I put it under the tags anyway. From Cageside.


Hmm guess combined with the crowd going cold on Bayley. And the crowd really hot on Alexa right now. Might be tempted to change things up. Bayley seems to be dieing out their. And they prob discovered something hot with Sasha and Alexa. So they may think let's pull the gun on it now. I am not saying this should happen. But WWE don't seem to think long term with the womans divisions. Not that I see Bayley dropping the title at Payback.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Just curious why do you follow murphy?


No offense, but that is kind of a silly question to ask in an Alexa fan thread. 




> The only championship match outcome reportedly still undecided is Bayley & Alexa Bliss’.


 I think those dudes have some bad sources if they're being serious. I really hate to repeat the same shit over and over again, but WWE told you who is winning that match on SmackDown.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> No offense, but that is kind of a silly question to ask in an Alexa fan thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those dudes have some bad sources if they're being serious. I really hate to repeat the same shit over and over again, *but WWE told you who is winning that match on SmackDown.*


What the Raw Womans Title Match?


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> What the Raw Womans Title Match?


We already discussed this. Charlotte will be the first woman to hold both the Raw & SmackDown titles and since she didn't get it done on Tuesday, Lexi has absolutely no chance of winning on Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> We already discussed this. Charlotte will be the first woman to hold both the Raw & SmackDown titles and since she didn't get it done on Tuesday, Lexi has absolutely no chance of winning on Sunday.


Yeah I get that. But I don't see the context of the Raw Womans title with "they told you who's winnng that match on Smackdown". I know you meant Charlotte is going to do the Double Brand Champion. But just the way you worded it. I agree their is very little chance Lexi is winning. Unless they changed their mind.


----------



## KC Armstrong

ALL the records. They haven't changed their mind about that, trust me.

When was the last month in which Charlotte didn't "make history"? :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Having the Flair name helps...


----------



## KC Armstrong

Now that she's on SmackDown she could even main event 205 Live.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Cool


----------



## Arya Dark

KC Armstrong said:


> ALL the records. They haven't changed their mind about that, trust me.
> 
> When was the last month in which Charlotte didn't "make history"? :grin2:


*Charlotte deserves it. :draper2*


----------



## Banez

Hopefully after sunday this thread has more blissfull pictures :woo


----------



## KC Armstrong

AryaDark said:


> *Charlotte deserves it. :draper2*


Another case of hypocrisy, though, at least with a lot of fans. They are basically treating her like the female Reigns. They love Charlotte being above everyone else, but at the same time they complain about Roman (or even Cena pre-Roman) being "shoved down their throat". Just make up your mind whether or not you like the concept of a single superstar being bigger than the entire roster. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## 3ku1

Banez said:


> Hopefully after sunday this thread has more blissfull pictures :woo


Mate what do you want me or anyone to do post old pictures? If you go back a few pages, their is plenty from her last apperence on Raw. I just don't have any new pictures to post that is all.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Mate what do you want me or anyone to do post old pictures? If you go back a few pages, their is plenty from her last apperence on Raw. I just don't have any new pictures to post that is all.


Wasn't directed at you. So dont get so defensive


----------



## KC Armstrong

Banez said:


> Wasn't directed at you. So dont get so defensive


I think he's just a little annoyed by people coming in here lately and demanding more pics, less conversation (not saying you did that, just in general). We update this shit pretty much immediately whenever we get new pics from Raw and PPVs. When she or Murphy posts something on twitter/instagram it's in here right away, so it's not necessary to ask for pics all the time. 

... and as we have said many times, if people aren't interested in the discussions, just ignore them and check out the pics that are posted.


----------



## Banez

KC Armstrong said:


> I think he's just a little annoyed by people coming in here lately and demanding more pics, less conversation (not saying you did that, just in general). We update this shit pretty much immediately whenever we get new pics from Raw and PPVs. When she or Murphy posts something on twitter/instagram it's in here right away, so it's not necessary to ask for pics all the time.
> 
> ... and as we have said many times, if people aren't interested in the discussions, just ignore them and check out the pics that are posted.


I dont mind the discussions. And i'm well aware of latest happenings with the trolls trying to take shots at Alexa or her fans etc.

Then again people keep telling me i'm very passive aggressive.. i personally dont see that :lol


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> We already discussed this. Charlotte will be the first woman to hold both the Raw & SmackDown titles and since she didn't get it done on Tuesday, Lexi has absolutely no chance of winning on Sunday.



I don't know. I just don't think Charlotte is dictating Vince's plans for Raw's division. If Vince wants to put the title on Alexa he isn't gonna sit there and say "Oh can't do that because Charlotte".

Once she wins the SD title they'll just say how she is the first to have won the SD, Raw, NXT and Divas's title.


----------



## 3ku1

That's true Alexa never held the NXT title, which was unfortunate, or fortunate if you catch my drift :lol. So in kayfabe they could just use that narrative. Vince Put Alexa on Raw for a reason tbh. Putting her on the perceived A Show. With the Perceived One of the Top Woman 4HW. Sasha and Bayley. And getting more air time then them. Says alot about how WWE see her.


----------



## 3ku1

Heh.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_"You don't have time to be timid. You must be bold and daring." — Lumière, Beauty and the Beast


----------



## WFAcer




----------



## Zuckerhut

AryaDark said:


> *Charlotte deserves it. :draper2*


Lowest SD Rating of the year....


----------



## JC00

Zuckerhut said:


> Lowest SD Rating of the year....


I made mention of that on squaredcircle and how Alexa/Becky's main event had a higher rating, Charlotte fans were all over me..


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> I made mention of that on squaredcircle and how Alexa/Becky's main event had a higher rating, Charlotte fans were all over me..


Because you threaten their false narrative...........


----------



## JC00

And...... the poster is sold out...


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_"You don't have time to be timid. You must be bold and daring." — Lumière, Beauty and the Beast ��


Was she going to see the movie? I don't know she's complex lol.

ETA: Yes Alexa Becky Steel Cage that main evented SD. Had higher ratings in the last hour. Don't tell Charlotte fans that though..


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> And...... the poster is sold out...


Well that was quick.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Was she going to see the movie? I don't know she's complex lol.


Knowing her love for Disney, probably and it was probably her 3rd or 4th time seeing it..


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Knowing her love for Disney, probably and it was probably her 3rd or 4th time seeing it..


Looks like she went to see it with Murphy. Seeing he liked her post. So itis likely. I went on his IG. Boy some salty, and butthurt comments. People spamming his page. The jealosuy is real lol.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Looks like she went to see it with Murphy. Seeing he liked her post. So itis likely. I went on his IG. Boy some salty, and butthurt comments. People spamming his page. The jealosuy is real lol.


No hate for Charlotte on my part but unless things have changed in recent years, SD was always considered to be the b-show since it's inception in 1999. At time it had better in-ring action than it's Monday night counterpart but the ratio of memorable moments in the history of televised wrestling between the two shows are basically 2:1 in RAW's favor and I'm not even factoring the seven or eight years that SD didn't exist.

Anyhow WWE is too overloaded with television these days anyhow. I suppose they need to be to service all of their talent and for other financial considerations but asking fans to consume five hours of pro wrestling a week is a bit much. When the industry is hot it can sustain two mainstream shows, when it isn't getting through three hours of content is more than enough of an ask withut asking the audience to come back for another round the following night (see WCW when they began to tailspin).


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> No hate for Charlotte on my part but unless things have changed in recent years, SD was always considered to be the b-show since it's inception in 1999. At time it had better in-ring action than it's Monday night counterpart but the ratio of memorable moments in the history of televised wrestling between the two shows are basically 2:1 in RAW's favor and I'm not even factoring the seven or eight years that SD didn't exist.


True people forget. SD was named after The Rocks Catchphrase. The GOAT . i do agree with you. But their was a time around 2005-2006 SD was getting bigger viewership then Raw. And was percieved to be the A Show. But generally Raw has always been the perceived Flagship Show. I think the part of the audience who call SD the A show even now. Is from a place of sentimentatlity. It is kinda like the internet darling. It is only 2 hours. Things seem to flow better. And while Raw has far bigger moments and highlights. SD seems to be a bit more consistent pacing wise. I Think Bliss, Miz, Maryse, and Wyatt e.t.c. Were huge blows to that brand. I know they have got some good acquisistions. In Nukumura e.t.c. But I think the former, added alot in terms of character, and storytelling. I think SD prob lacks balance. And I really miss Bliss on Talking Smack, she shined in that . Raw Talk just seems a bit of a copy cat.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> And...... the poster is sold out...


That's twice now that poster has sold out.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Lowest SD Rating of the year....


Huh, interesting...


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

they have more copies of her plaque from when she won the title the second time/ didnt think they'd do that


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is clearly one of the top merch sellers in the company.


----------



## 3ku1

Snaps from Raw


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Alexa is clearly one of the top merch sellers in the company.


Top 20 current best selling shirts for the women based on WWEShop best seller ranking


*Alexa- "Little Miss Bliss"*
Nikki- "Stay Fearless"
(there is actually a decent amount of distance overall between Alexa & Nikki and the other women if you include male wrestler shirts)
Nia- (I think her shirt might be aided with the caption they went with)
Bayley- "Huggers Gonna Hug"
Naomi- "Feel The Glow"
Sasha- "The Legit Boss"
Becky- "Bad Lass"
*Alexa- "Five Feet of Fury"*
Sasha- "Sky's The Limit"
Sasha- "The Legit Boss" (Purple Vintage)
Ember 
Asuka- "Empress of Tomorrow"
Nikki- "Totally Fearless"
Natalya- "Queen of Hearts"
Asuka- "Tomorrow Brings Danger"
Paige- "This Is My House"
Sasha- WWE x NERDS shirt
Bayley- "Hugger" Vintage
Becky- "Lass Kicker"
Charlotte- "2nd Nature"


Take notice of who is # 20..... Yet they want to push her as the mega face of the SD women... Maybe turning her face will help t-shirt sells but don't think it will be that much.


----------



## 3ku1

Well based on that logic, they well start turning Alexa face soon too. Now that Charlotte is Top Face. Prob makes Alexa Top Heel. And she is Top Merch Seller as a heel.


----------



## Jericho-79

JC00 said:


> Top 20 current best selling shirts for the women based on WWEShop best seller ranking
> 
> *Alexa- "Little Miss Bliss"*


I wanted to get the Little Miss Bliss tee at WM 33, and they weren't selling it. (I didn't get to attend the post-Mania RAW or SD).

I was disappointed.:serious:


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Snaps from Raw


Damn


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857965133968142336


----------



## JC00




----------



## WFAcer

Gorgeous. Those eyes make me mad.


----------



## Zappers

Question:

When was the last time Alexa performed the Twisted Bliss finisher? I haven't seen it for a long time. Last time I remember she did it but it was unsuccessful. The opponent moved.


----------



## starsfan24

Am I correct in saying the last time she won on PPV was TLC?

She's 1-6 on PPV.


----------



## nyelator

The supposed leaked nudes are fake btw.


----------



## WFAcer

Zappers said:


> Question:
> 
> When was the last time Alexa performed the Twisted Bliss finisher? I haven't seen it for a long time. Last time I remember she did it but it was unsuccessful. The opponent moved.


I'm not sure but I think it was on Elimination Chamber against Naomi. Anyway She has not used it in a while, I would love to see it again.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Am I correct in saying the last time she won on PPV was TLC?
> 
> She's 1-6 on PPV.


Due for a win...


But I don't get the people saying they she won't win because supposedly Sasha/Bayley is the money match for Summerslam. You know it is entirely possible to give Bliss the belt on May 1st and have her lose it at that god awful named PPV "Great Balls of Fire" in July which would give her a 60 day reign with Bayley chasing (which IMO would help Bayley because she's become a bit stale) and they could still do the Sasha/Bayley thing for Summerslam, which honestly isn't something I want this soon after we got it in NXT 2 years ago. 

Which turning Sasha heel throws the Raw women's division into an uneveness

Heels:
Alexa
Sasha
Nia
Emma
?Alicia?

Faces:
Bayley
Mickie
Dana

I mean either at that point WWE has to rip the band aid off and allow heel vs heel feuds or turn Alexa or Emma. Which turning Alexa would be foolish


----------



## JC00

WFAcer said:


> I'm not sure but I think it was on Elimination Chamber against Naomi. Anyway She has not used it in a while, I would love to see it again.


Honestly thinking about it she really hasn't had a chance to use it.

The match she won the title back she rolled Becky up
In the tag match where Mickie turned on her Natalya took Becky out and she just went for the pin
She lost to Mickie 
Then lost at WM 
Fatal 4 Way she capitalized on Nia hitting her move 
Got herself counted out this week to save herself for Sunday


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

I'll start of by saying even if Alexa loses at Payback it's still a win in my book. As long as she's on the PPV it's good for her career/story line. Plus losing to Bayley is easier to take than losing to Naomi imho.

Regardless, I wouldn't be surprised to see a run in by Nia Jax and then Sasha. Both of which could be a distraction for a Alexa Bliss win over Bayley. Or could see Nia Jax hitting Bliss(payback) and make her lose to Bayley.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858031675984498690

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858032411724197889

Cue the people that will say if she is commenting it must be true


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858031675984498690
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858032411724197889
> 
> Cue the people that will say if she is commenting it must be true


I have the link of the creator saying they are fake don't worry.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Is this bullshit ever gonna stop? Jesus Christ.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Is this bullshit ever gonna stop? Jesus Christ.


Sadly, given that Alexa is insanely beautiful and is a public figure, probably not.. 


I just hope stuff like this doesn't start implanting thoughts that being a wrestler isn't worth it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Sadly, given that Alexa is insanely beautiful and is a public figure, probably not..
> 
> 
> I just hope stuff like this doesn't start implanting thoughts that being a wrestler isn't worth it.



I doubt that. Can't let a few low life assholes dictate your life.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

It's insane the amount of people that try to mess up her image


----------



## nyelator

The link I posted in the leaked thread proves they are fake..


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I doubt that. Can't let a few low life assholes dictate your life.


I agree. But this is now a 4th time in under 2 years where she's had some incident. She already went through a fake nude situation, then there was that whole "ring rat" thing. then the "WWE officials are mad at her" bullshit report and now another go around with fake nudes and it obviously does get to her because she responds to it. 

I mean it's clear she loves wrestling but I hope these incidents aren't chipping away at her love for the business.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> I agree. But this is now a 4th time in under 2 years where she's had some incident. She already went through a fake nude situation, then there was that whole "ring rat" thing. then the "WWE officials are mad at her" bullshit report and now another go around with fake nudes and it obviously does get to her because she responds to it.
> 
> I mean it's clear she loves wrestling but I hope these incidents aren't chipping away at her love for the business.


In fairness a lot of guys get this.


----------



## starsfan24

nyelator said:


> The link I posted in the leaked thread proves they are fake..


There are a couple that are different from those.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> There are a couple that are different from those.


I have not seen the others actually at least those are shut down though .


----------



## KC Armstrong

I think we can stop talking about this now, though, and get back to business. I don't need this bullshit to dominate the conversation when Lexi is about to have the biggest match of her career. She made a definitive statement and that's it for me.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I know it's just dreaming, but I really would love to see her win this Sunday just to do something before Charlotte


----------



## KC Armstrong

Since it looks like Charlotte is turning babyface and they're supposedly doing a 6-woman tag at the next SD PPV, it looks like Charlotte won't win the title for a little while. Yet another surprise, at least to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858052981933174785


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858033137468788740
By the way, are they not doing live events this weekend because of the tour starting next week? Looks like Lexi is chilling at home by the pool.


----------



## starsfan24

Is that Izzy or Teddy? Also her new Twitter avi is fire.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Is that Izzy or Teddy? Also her new Twitter avi is fire.


Actually, it looks like neither. Probably a friend's or family member's pup.


----------



## JC00

She said before it's her dog, but I think it's probably her parents and the "her dog" thing is more that she was probably still living with her parents at the time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/383743197497024513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556934316685795328


----------



## KC Armstrong

> She said before it's her dog, but I think it's probably her parents and the "her dog" thing is more that she was probably still living with her parents at the time.


Yeah, just like the cat she lost a few weeks ago.


----------



## tripleh1878




----------



## 3ku1

IS that picture with her or her parents dogs lol, recent? And about time she changed her Avi. The one before was getting outdated haha.


----------



## 3ku1

Creepy avatars in here, you know the one I am refering to ahem lol. 

I think because Lexi has got such a clean, and wholesome image. Some idiots think Divas should have a bit of dirtiness about them, if you get my reasoning. So they are trying to chip away at it. With all the fake nudes, that don't exist. Other stuff that was reputed ages ago now. I just hope Lexi ignores it. From what I have seen of her. Being into Disney, she may not be used that type of scrutiny. Their is some disgusting people out their.

ETA: Now that Lexi has addressed it, as we all know per usual unfounded. Move on now huh. I wonder what the chances of Alexa winning the title at Payback now? Probably still 45% chance. But got higher with Charlotte face push now.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

is she wearing New Day merch? such a nerd :lol


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> is she wearing New Day merch? such a nerd :lol


We can tell she eats her bootys O


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> We can tell she eats her bootys O


That was too easy. :grin2:


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> That was too easy. :grin2:


I knew somebody was going to say it.


----------



## 3ku1

When she won SD woman's title. Hopefully she wins it At Payback. I think it's like 45% chance of winning.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted


----------



## CharlieTJunior

I'm glad that Alexa cleared up that unfortunate mess with those photos. It seems that there is a bounty on her head so to speak and I wouldn't be surprised if the mole is someone within the industry! On a more positive note, outside of the obvious candidates I've rarely seen a heel receive as much fan support as she is getting at the moment. It's almost as if she's the "wrestling Barbie" and I mean that is a completely positive way as I think her diminutive stature and colorful appearance really makes her appeal to demographics outside of those who normally follow the divas division. Pretty cool!


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I am very interested in who was the last top Female Heel to be the top merch seller of the company.


----------



## starsfan24

Funny thing is this is totally her. Hahaha


----------



## 3ku1

Liked this Custom Titantron


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## CharlieTJunior

Well this will be sure to have the Charlotte brethren drawing their machetes.
*
Taken from MyTwoCentsss (Super Chrisss -lordsofpain.net)*: 


> I’m really down on SmackDown’s new women’s division compared to Raw’s. It probably boils down to personal preference, but I’d much rather watch Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Bailey, Emma and Mickie James over Charlotte, Naomi, Nattie, Tamina and Carmella. That’s also because I really can’t stand Charlotte. Almost every day, I hear someone gushing over Charlotte, how she’s the best wrestler in the entire women’s division or how she was the biggest acquisition in the shake-up. Yeah, I don’t think so. Bliss going to Raw is a million times huger than Charlotte going to Tuesdays. Everything Charlotte does, Alexa does ten times better. Just look at how Alexa OWNED the crowd when they tried to troll her with the “What?” chants; she shut them down in seconds, while Charlotte looked like she was going to suffer a nervous breakdown everytime. To me, Charlotte is the female Roman Reigns: overrated, overpushed, and has only been given so many opportunities to ‘make history’ because of her family background. The reality is, Charlotte, much like Reigns, is a decent performer who would benefit from being away from the title scene rather than constantly being involved. If the plans of Charlotte becoming the next big ‘face’ of SmackDown’s women division are true…good luck with that! Charlotte, again like Reigns, sucks as a face and there’s no way the fans will cheer for Charlotte receiving even more opportunities. Meanwhile, I eagerly look forward to Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley, which just happens to be taking place at PayBack this weekend...Alexa Bliss, hot off the heels of a number one contendership match – unlike Charlotte, who pinned the SmackDown women’s champion clean to receive a title shot – challenging Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship. We got a taste of this feud a little while ago in NXT, but both women are much better workers than they were back then. I 100% think Bliss vs. Bayley will blow every Charlotte vs. Bayley match out of the water, but I don’t see Miss Five Feet of Fury winning the title just yet. Bayley retains, but this feud has only just begun.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i dunno about blowing it out of the water, but i think they will do quite well


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Well this will be sure to have the Charlotte brethren drawing their machetes.
> *
> Taken from MyTwoCentsss (Super Chrisss -lordsofpain.net)*:


Fine personal opinion argument, only thing is instead of _"Everything Charlotte does, Alexa does ten times better"_ he should have went with _"While Charlotte is better than Alexa in the ring, Alexa to me is a much better character and talker than Charlotte is" _ and I wouldn't have said that match will blow others out of the water. 

Comments like _"Everything Charlotte does, Alexa does ten times better"_ is what the anti-Alexa people feed off to keep spewing the narrative that we vastly overrate her. We have an argument and a big hill to stand on when it comes to character and mic work but in-ring is something Alexa fans should concede that she is inexperienced and will get better with time, unless of course it's someone arguing how bad she is while saying Naomi is really great in the ring or that Carmella, Dana Brooke or Eva Marie are better than Alexa in the ring. .


----------



## 3ku1

Well talent like Naomi have been in WWE ten odd years. Lexi has been in WWE what 3-4 years. Alexa is not amazing in the ring. And she is definately no where near Charlotte in the ring. But I have never seen her botch as bad as Naomi or Nia. I mean Lexi is a safe worker. But she brings character work, and story telling to the table. But I guess in this work rate era. Spot After Spot with no real psychology, seems more important. Her chances of winning tommorro, are probably 50/50 at this stage. I still think Bayley well retain. Alexa does not need the title tbh.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Comments like _"Everything Charlotte does, Alexa does ten times better"_ is what the anti-Alexa people feed off to keep spewing the narrative that we vastly overrate her.



I don't know too many Lexi fans who say shit like this, though.


----------



## starsfan24

IG


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

Posted in the Becky thread


machomanjohncena.l said:


> I already gave up on WWE after TLC. I won't watch again unless she wins the title



And this is why I can't stand Beckbeards... Basically had a temper tantrum because Alexa beat Becky for the title.


and before any other non-Alexa decides to say "You guys did it when Alexa lost the title to Naomi"

Wrong. We got mad that Naomi came back, won 2 tag matches and was given the title because WM was in her hometown. Which in the process WWE completely killed the Alexa/Becky feud.


----------



## machomanjohncena

JC00 said:


> Posted in the Becky thread
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why I can't stand Beckbeards... Basically had a temper tantrum because Alexa beat Becky for the title.


I think Becky fans have a right to be upset over how Becky was booked as champion. WWE made her look pathetic and there was no reason for Alexa to win the title so soon


----------



## starsfan24

machomanjohncena said:


> I think Becky fans have a right to be upset over how Becky was booked as champion. WWE made her look pathetic and *there was no reason for Alexa to win the title so soon*


That's a fair point that I agree with you on it. However, don't act like it's all Becky who gets terrible booking as champion. Alexa is 1-6 on PPV and didn't get the upper hand one time against Naomi after she returned. 

Royal Rumble: Ate the pin by Naomi
1/31 SD: Pinned by Naomi
Contract signing: Gets beat down by Naomi
Elimination Chamber: Lost the belt (this was fine, just not the lead up)
Won the title back.
Mania: Subbed
SD: Subbed


----------



## 3ku1

Becky putting Alexa over was the right thing to do. I well never change my mind on that. It wasent Alexa. It was hot shotting the title to Naomi. That killed any potential Becky momentum. But I'm not sure why Becky and Alexa are even being discussed. They are on different shows now.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

machomanjohncena said:


> I think Becky fans have a right to be upset over how Becky was booked as champion. WWE made her look pathetic and there was no reason for Alexa to win the title so soon


4HW fans have nothing to blame but creative as to how poorly those four women have been booked. Which makes it even more amazing that creative still hasn't managed to screw up Alexa Bliss as well. They completely destroyed any type of momentum Charlotte and Sasha had by pitting them against each other week after week and making them play hot potato with the belt. It devalued the championship and made it seem as if the entire division revolved around them which put off a lot of the smartmarks. The case of Becky Lynch is more difficult to figure out and I personally chalk it up to the office just not seeing her in the same light that a lot of fans do. There have been reports that WWE is unhappy with her accent which is a component of her overall look. With the women's division, aesthetics are always weighed much more heavily than with the boys, so if someone feels as if a component of her look is off-kilter, they aren't going to push her to the moon. We'll see what they do with her in the coming weeks, keeping her out of the scrum last week was a good step forward as it distinguishes her from the pack. Bayley is just very one-dimensional. I doubt she'd ever be able to work heel and she's not a strong enough babyface to justify being that one dimensional.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

machomanjohncena said:


> I think Becky fans have a right to be upset over how Becky was booked as champion. WWE made her look pathetic and there was no reason for Alexa to win the title so soon


i have a rule that from now on whenever you constantly come into this thread to bitch or troll, i do this


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> 4HW fans have nothing to blame but creative as to how poorly those four women have been booked. Which makes it even more amazing that creative still hasn't managed to screw up Alexa Bliss as well. .


Eh they kind of have as far as booking. 


Got pinned twice by Naomi in tag matches
Then lost the title to Naomi
Lost to Mickie 
Jobbed to Naomi twice in Naomi's hometown
Likely going to job to Bayley tomorrow


Only favorable booking she has gotten in the last couple of months was winning the Fatal 4-Way. Which honestly she was the only logical choice to win. They weren't doing Sasha/Bayley this soon, Mickie didn't make really any sense to be feuding with Bayley, and Nia really shouldn't be in the title picture. 


Yet according to people Alexa's OVERPUSHED


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Eh they kind of have as far as booking.
> 
> 
> Got pinned twice by Naomi in tag matches
> Then lost the title to Naomi
> Lost to Mickie
> Jobbed to Naomi twice in Naomi's hometown
> Likely going to job to Bayley tomorrow
> 
> 
> Only favorable booking she has gotten in the last couple of months was winning the Fatal 4-Way. Which honestly she was the only logical choice to win. They weren't doing Sasha/Bayley this soon, Mickie didn't make really any sense to be feuding with Bayley, and Nia really shouldn't be in the title picture.
> 
> 
> Yet according to people Alexa's OVERPUSHED


It's sort of a glass-half full, glass-half empty situation as far as I see it. Bliss was leaving SD after WM, so they wanted to have her elevate other talent on her way out. Not all that different from the "lame-duck' period of a departing wrestler's contract prior to leaving one promotion for another back in the day. I will grant you however, it's strange that had her _*try *_to elevate Naomi who is the definition of a transitional champion herself. That said, what is important to note about Bliss' final weeks as a SD talent, is they chose to put the belt on her going into WM. That is more important than who she had to put over as lets face it Naomi and Mickie James aren't getting over on her at this point. Jobbing to Bayley won't be that big of a deal either tomorrow night (if it happens) as long as she doesn't get shunted down the cards the way Emma has. I'm guessing the "worse case scenario" for Bliss over the next few months is she loses to Bayley tomorrow night and then works a rivalry with Mickie James for a few months in order to brush up upon her in-ring skills which isn't all that bad a draw, again depending on how you look at it.


----------



## machomanjohncena

JC00 said:


> Eh they kind of have as far as booking.
> 
> 
> Got pinned twice by Naomi in tag matches
> Then lost the title to Naomi
> Lost to Mickie
> Jobbed to Naomi twice in Naomi's hometown
> Likely going to job to Bayley tomorrow
> 
> 
> Only favorable booking she has gotten in the last couple of months was winning the Fatal 4-Way. Which honestly she was the only logical choice to win. They weren't doing Sasha/Bayley this soon, Mickie didn't make really any sense to be feuding with Bayley, and Nia really shouldn't be in the title picture.
> 
> 
> Yet according to people Alexa's OVERPUSHED


she's overpushed because she's been in the title picture ever since she debuted on the main roster, even though she's still green in the ring and has a long career ahead of her. i hope she loses tomorrow and then enters a non-title feud, because otherwise she is going to become the new charlotte


----------



## JC00




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lenny Leonard said:


> i have a rule that from now on whenever you constantly come into this thread to bitch or troll, i do this


*OH WAIT, I HAVE THE GIF VERSIONS!!! :curry*


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Legit BOSS said:


> *OH WAIT, I HAVE THE GIF VERSIONS!!! :curry*


i was looking for those. thanks


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> she's overpushed because she's been in the title picture ever since she debuted on the main roster, even though she's still green in the ring and has a long career ahead of her. i hope she loses tomorrow and then enters a non-title feud, because otherwise she is going to become the new charlotte


You must hate rep.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Eh they kind of have as far as booking.


Um, no they haven't. With the reactions she has been getting recently you can't say they screwed her up. Also, they made her look really smart since she came to Raw. Intelligent game plan in the #1 contender fatal 4-way, and this week outsmarting Bayley after intentionally getting counted out in a meaningless match.

... and STOP QUOTING THIS IDIOT, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Zappers

Bliss's poster at the WWE Shop is gone again. Must be flying off the shelves.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Um, no they haven't. With the reactions she has been getting recently you can't say they screwed her up. Also, they made her look really smart since she came to Raw. Intelligent game plan in the #1 contender fatal 4-way, and this week outsmarting Bayley after intentionally getting counted out in a meaningless match.


I might have overstated it because I just looked and in matches on TV just in '17 as far as making or eating the pin/submission. Alexa is 4-7... Charlotte is 3-8....


----------



## 3ku1

Pretty stupid really. Why did they have Bayley attack Alexa first? She's susposed to be the Babyface. You've got 2 attacking one. And Alexa is the heel? Yeah I think Alexa is the Babyface.


----------



## JC00

Ya that was weird booking. If anything you have Alexa walk to the back and then have Bayley get up from the announce table and then have Alexa run back out and attack Bayley.

Here is a great example of how to do it


----------



## 3ku1

I guess Alexa did lose by count out. And attacked Bayley from behind. But yeah weird booking.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Liked Haha.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Pretty stupid really. Why did they have Bayley attack Alexa first? She's susposed to be the Babyface. You've got 2 attacking one. And Alexa is the heel? Yeah I think Alexa is the Babyface.



Bayley is a different subject. She even won the title due to outside interference which is insane since she is supposed to be the ultimate underdog. But no, Alexa definitely did not act like a babyface. Intentionally getting counted out, running away and then attacking someone from behind are not babyface moves.


----------



## 3ku1

Well I never meant she intended to be a Babyface. I was just saying it was booked weird.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858503675580436481


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted hmmm :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

That WWE ig post had over 100K likes.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I would love to see her do this again


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858503675580436481


OMG I hope so I can't wait for the ppv now. :grin2:


----------



## starsfan24

TraumaCaspian said:


> I would love to see her do this again


One of my favorite Sparkle Splashes of all time.


----------



## starsfan24

Awwwww


----------



## 3ku1

When it's Payback tommorro


----------



## 3ku1

Well it looks good on her..


----------



## TraumaCaspian

My reaction if Alexa Wins Tonight!


----------



## starsfan24

If she wins tonight the tears from some on here will be delicious.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

today's the big day. Let's hope lexi does it. If she does do it, don't go gloating or taunting others in other threads. lets not stoop to that level. lets just celebrate in this thread


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> today's the big day. Let's hope lexi does it. If she does do it, don't go gloating or taunting others in other threads. lets not stoop to that level. lets just celebrate in this thread


While watching the meltdown in other threads.


----------



## JC00

Can't even imagine how off the rails Charlotte marks will go if Alexa is the first to have won the Raw and SD titles.


----------



## JC00

Going by WWE.com's match order (no idea on its accuracy) looks like the match might go on 2nd


----------



## Banez

I'm not sure which one i'd want to win. Like... i'd love to see Bliss with the title but her previous titlereigns weren't too long ago. And i can understand why some people might be annoyed by seeing same people on the titlepictures constantly. Then again, there isn't vast roster enough on women's division for two brands which i think the naysayers seem conveniently forget.


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> If she wins tonight the tears from some on here will be delicious.


I can't wait for the meltdowns, I think I'm looking forward to the meltdowns on here more then the actual PPV lmfao


----------



## starsfan24

Banez said:


> I'm not sure which one i'd want to win. Like... i'd love to see Bliss with the title but her previous titlereigns weren't too long ago. And i can understand why some people might be annoyed by seeing same people on the titlepictures constantly. Then again, there isn't vast roster enough on women's division for two brands which i think the naysayers seem conveniently forget.


I totally get it. I would personally like to see Emma get into the title picture. I think a couple feuds away from the title would be good for Bliss, however if she wins tonight I'm not complaining.


----------



## WFAcer

I will not be able to read this thread from now until Tuesday, so I'll leave my last thoughts. 

Well honestly I don't know what to think xD. Some part of me wants that she wins tonight and have a long and dominant heel reign. And the other part thinks maybe she has to wait until the Sasha/Bayley feud ends to win the title, but if that takes long maybe can be bad for the momentum that she has now.

Anyway, my final prediction is Alexa wins tonight (maybe with some interferences, but with Twisted Bliss please!). Hope they can give us a good fight. Cheers.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

For fun the other night, I went searching through old NXT matches. And what I saw is what a lot of Bliss haters didn't see or are just plain ignoring.

- She's a good wrestler, not the best obviously, but she's improving every day. 

- As a face she actually had a slightly better move set.

- Her mic skills are dam good. What haters forget is that she was basically the mouth piece (while a heel) for Blake & Murphy.

- She has experience working with the men wrestlers BESIDES the women. While as a "valet" she intervened in matches and talked on the mic. Had mic exchanges with other men tag teams. Worked mixed tag matches, Not to mention did the Twisted Bliss to a few male tag teams, especially that time B & M launched her in the air to perform the finisher.

- Fought all the female wrestlers that people say she has no buisness being in the same ring. Sasha, Bayle , Charlotte(who was the champ). and yes even Asuka.

- Broke her nose early in a match and continued until the end. Which shows she's pretty tough. In fact she got hurt and was bleeding from the nose and mouth with Asuka from some house show.

---

Now to some of the stuff I saw that doesn't have anything to do with her in ring skills.

- As a face she was unbelievably adorable. FACT FACT FACT She out cute'd AJ Lee's little skip down to the ring. Seriously, it's disgusting how sexy Alexa Bliss's face character was. LOL

- Her first and second entrance theme was really good actually. But it only works with her as a face imho. If she becomes a face I would want her to use the 2nd theme. It's never gonna happen, but one can dream. But I seriously think the 2nd theme fits her face character little walk & bopping down the ramp.

- You can CLEARLY see after her injury(broken nose) she started to gain more weight in ALL THE RIGHT PLACES. That was exact start of her trademark thighs and rear. :wink2:

Debut with the first theme music.






Back from injury, her second theme music.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## starsfan24

Plus, if she wins tonight it's in Bayley's home town. Basically everyone loses in their home town, but Bliss won in Columbus.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Plus, if she wins tonight it's in Bayley's home town. Basically everyone loses in their home town, but Bliss won in Columbus.


Bliss kind of is owed going over someone in their hometown after she had to do the job twice to Naomi in Orlando.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha on the kick off show bitching about Lexi ATM :lol. If Alexa wins the salt we'll taste goood


----------



## starsfan24

What did she say?


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> What did she say?


Oh just bla bla bla Alexa going to lose. Better watch her back. Very heel stuff. She won't help Bayley to win. But if she has to, she well intervene. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Although it would be great to see Alexa Bliss win the championship tonight, I don't see how Bayley benefits at all from losing her belt unless creative has truly thrown in the towel on her. A potential Banks-Bayley rivalry loses a great deal of it's heat in my opinion if they aren't struggling over the championship and unless they are going to use Alexa Bliss as a transitional champion to get the belt to Banks without her directly besting Bayley (*hope not!*), then the best bet is to keep the belt on Bayley if they still intend to do a Banks-Bayley rivalry. Usually you want the stock of both wrestlers coming out of a match to be relatively undamaged but given how lukewarm the majority of the audience is to Bayley at the moment, a championship loss to Bliss at this stage could do some damage which she might not recover from for at least the rest of the year. I just can't see them doing that to her, then again the Bliss momentum train is really coming in at a high rate of speed right now.


----------



## 3ku1

^could work if Sasha turns heel tonight. Gives Bayley crowd sympathy. Either way Alexa we'll be fine with or without the title win. Bayley prob needs it more. But their is talk Wwe are going cold the Bayley title run. They may want to push the button on Bliss/Sasha. Bayley still involved. After Sasha turns on her. Because the title was always her #1 priority. Hey they could something unexpected. Sasha helps Bliss to win. So she is now playing mind games .


----------



## JC00

That segment did nothing to change my mind of how I think it might go. Sasha interferes and accidentally or purposely causes Bayley to lose the title. Now who knows how it will really go but that's the feeling I get. But them mention interfering just stuck out as odd.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> ^could work if Sasha turns heel tonight. Gives Bayley crowd sympathy. Either way Alexa we'll be fine with or without the title win. Bayley prob needs it more. But their is talk Wwe are going cold the Bayley title run. They may want to push the button on Bliss/Sasha. Bayley still involved. After Sasha turns on her. Because the title was always her #1 priority. Hey they could something unexpected. Sasha helps Bliss to win. So she is now playing mind games .


They could also do a two-woman powertrip angle with Bliss-Banks forming an alliance for a while which down the road ends up in a Bliss babyface turn?


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Although it would be great to see Alexa Bliss win the championship tonight, I don't see how Bayley benefits at all from losing her belt unless creative has truly thrown in the towel on her. A potential Banks-Bayley rivalry loses a great deal of it's heat in my opinion if they aren't struggling over the championship and unless they are going to use Alexa Bliss as a transitional champion to get the belt to Banks without her directly besting Bayley (*hope not!*), then the best bet is to keep the belt on Bayley if they still intend to do a Banks-Bayley rivalry. Usually you want the stock of both wrestlers coming out of a match to be relatively undamaged but given how lukewarm the majority of the audience is to Bayley at the moment, a championship loss to Bliss at this stage could do some damage which she might not recover from for at least the rest of the year. I just can't see them doing that to her, then again the Bliss momentum train is really coming in at a high rate of speed right now.


Simple.

Sasha comes out and accidentally causes Bayley to lose. Bayley then tells Sasha she appreciates her friendship but doesn't want her interfering in her matches because it tainted her first title win and then cost her the title.. Bayley wins it back at the July PPV and then Sasha turns on her and the people that want Sasha/Bayley at Summerslam get it..


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss gets the win via interference? How does that look on Bliss though?


----------



## NasJayz

I'll be happy as long as Lexie wins.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Bliss gets the win via interference? How does that look on Bliss though?


shes a heel, its what they do


----------



## starsfan24

If she wins via interference it'd be hilarious because it would feed everyone else on the forum.


----------



## 3ku1

CW up now. Woman's title match after?


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Bliss gets the win via interference? How does that look on Bliss though?


A smart opportunist ... Sasha tries to help Bayley and it backfires on them allowing her to win the title...


It's how she become the # 1 contender


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> CW up now. Woman's title match after?


I think it could be the Wyatt/Orton match.. First part of its pre-taped and of course they'll "make their back to the arena". So I think they could do that then the Tag, Women's, Rollins/Joe and then the finish of Orton/Wyatt after Rollins/Joe


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i think it will be the second last match


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Lenny Leonard

blisss


----------



## NasJayz

LET'S GO ALEXA BLISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starsfan24

IRONMAN.

LET'S GOOOO.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

love that forearm


----------



## nyelator

Here we go


----------



## MOXL3Y

starsfan24 said:


> IRONMAN.
> 
> LET'S GOOOO.


lol, came here to say she reminds me of a hot female Ironman tonight


----------



## Lenny Leonard

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Lenny Leonard

great match, good finish


----------



## NasJayz

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1

Clean bitches!!!


----------



## JC00

YESS 


Thankfully it was a definitive finish


----------



## machomanjohncena

Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell


----------



## starsfan24

CLEAN AS A WHISTLE.

Best match in her main roster run.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Hooray for Little Miss Bliss!


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jonny '88

OH YEEAHHHHH dancing for joy, WHAT A WIN! I loved all the upset Baley fans. HOORAY ALEXA!! I'm so happy tonight!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

machomanjohncena said:


> Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell


----------



## JC00

Hopefully this means she is on Raw Talk after


----------



## nyelator

machomanjohncena said:


> Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell


Salt levels off the chart on this one.


----------



## NasJayz

machomanjohncena said:


> Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell


----------



## tictac0987

Alexa is getting a great push, she is sexy tho


----------



## 3ku1

Macho man. Drink it up man the GOAT of this era keeps rolling on.

Eta: I thought from a work rate stand point. That was the best match of Lexis career. Combined with her great in ring psychology. And oh boy the salt is real in the forums right now :lol. First ever Raw/SD woman's champion! I made this thread for her when she was a directionless little pixie in NXT. Now she's the top woman star in WWE. Come along way. Anyone notice the old nxt gear? .


----------



## Grandmaster_J

They protected Bayley with the ring post so wasn't clean but I'll take it. New Champ


----------



## starsfan24

machomanjohncena said:


> Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell


----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V @Legit BOSS
Queen Bliss did it.


----------



## NasJayz

Party at my house let's celebrate.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858856224590364672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858855703825457152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858854665223639040


----------



## Arya Dark

machomanjohncena said:


> Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell


*That's uncalled for and unnecessary. Get out of the thread. *


----------



## nyelator

AryaDark said:


> *That's uncalled for and unnecessary. Get out of the thread. *


Thank You


starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858856224590364672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858855703825457152


Rusev knows.


----------



## ShadowGuy

machomanjohncena said:


> Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell












Your tears hydrate me. 






Also, first post on this forum. Hello everyone. :grin2:


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Hell Yes she did it! I am so proud of her and what she has done to be the first Smackdown and Raw Women's Champion!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

AryaDark said:


> *That's uncalled for and unnecessary. Get out of the thread. *


thank you


----------



## starsfan24

ShadowGuy said:


> Your tears hydrate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, first post on this forum. Hello everyone. :grin2:


WELCOME TO THE BOARD. THREE TIME.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


> @Tommy-V @Legit BOSS
> Queen Bliss did it.


*This post requires more enthusiasm, smilies, and exclamation marks







*



ShadowGuy said:


> Your tears hydrate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, first post on this forum. Hello everyone. :grin2:


*Welcome to the BLISS SQUAD!!! *


----------



## starsfan24

Tried to find a good spot to screenshot. Wasn't great.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

all i can think of is that guy who wrote that shitty story said they were gonna limit bliss's push cause they were not happy with her. LOL


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> all i can think of is that guy who wrote that shitty story said they were gonna limit bliss's push cause they were not happy with her. LOL


Ya well that guy and Sportskeeda have since been found out by the IWC... They are the definition of fake news dirtsheet.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 Amazing pic


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Tried to find a good spot to screenshot. Wasn't great.


Someone will have the rip of the video within the hour probably


----------



## 3ku1

Holy Shit :lol


----------



## Tommy-V

Alexa will be on Raw Talk :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

She's on Raw Talk.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

great now i gotta stay up to see


----------



## Dell

The only result I cared about on this PPV, the kween Alexa taking back what is rightfully hers.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Cant wait to pick up the plaque when WWE Shop puts it on sale!


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Lenny Leonard said:


> all i can think of is that guy who wrote that shitty story said they were gonna limit bliss's push cause they were not happy with her. LOL


To be fair back when Trish Stratus first joined the roster, the sheets were writing similiar stuff about her, stating that she had tickets on herself and that management was getting tired of her ego. Some of the IWC bigshots at the time such as Mr. Tito bought into it hook line and sinker too! We saw how that all played out!



TraumaCaspian said:


> Cant wait to pick up the plaque when WWE Shop puts it on sale!


Those plaques don't last very long. Tried to get one of Alexa's first SD championship and it was listed as unavailable within a short time after it went on sale. There is an autographed one from her second SD championship going for an insane amount of dough right now on eBay. I mean literally an insane amount of dough!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858855163624337409


----------



## Lenny Leonard

damn just going by the sidebar with the related discussions thread, people pissy over a wrestling match


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Lenny Leonard said:


> damn just going by the sidebar with the related discussions thread, people pissy over a wrestling match


Well Rusev approves and if Rusev approves that's all that really matters.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> To be fair back when Trish Stratus first joined the roster, the sheets were writing similiar stuff about her, stating that she had tickets on herself and that management was getting tired of her ego. Some of the IWC bigshots at the time such as Mr. Tito bought into it hook line and sinker too! We saw how that all played out!
> 
> 
> 
> Those plaques don't last very long. Tried to get one of Alexa's first SD championship and it was listed as unavailable within a short time after it went on sale. There is an autographed one from her second SD championship going for an insane amount of dough right now on eBay. I mean literally an insane amount of dough!


just checked, shit over 800


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Lenny Leonard said:


> damn just going by the sidebar with the related discussions thread, people pissy over a wrestling match


It's still real to them dammit!! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Not sure why great match. Great finish


----------



## TraumaCaspian

It was actually a great match, I enjoyed it


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858873012707373057
Blisster :mark:


----------



## NasJayz

Some one put machomanjohncena on suicide watch.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858873012707373057
> Blisster :mark:


Kind of a silly nickname. Then again if Blissy ever decides to develop a sleeper submission, she could call it "Blissful Dreams".

In all seriousness maybe one day Alexa Bliss versus Charlotte Flair could be a money match for WWE?


----------



## 3ku1

That's what I thought Alexa v Charlotte Champion v Champion.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

lol machomanjohncena has lost his mind


----------



## starsfan24

CharlieTJunior said:


> Kind of a silly nickname. Then again if Blissy ever decides to develop a sleeper submission, she could call it "Blissful Dreams".
> 
> In all seriousness maybe one day Alexa Bliss versus Charlotte Flair could be a money match for WWE?


I actually dig it a lot.


----------



## 3ku1

#Eraofbliss


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


two down two to go


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Lenny Leonard said:


> lol machomanjohncena has lost his mind


I don't know who that is but they automatically take a L for having a legend and a cornball names together.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

he has been coming in here trolling about how much he hates bliss and thinks becky deserves better, and now has made tw threads about how bliss ruining the woman's revolution and that she's overpushed and overrated


----------



## NasJayz

Grandmaster_J said:


> I don't know who that is but they automatically take a L for having a legend and a cornball names together.


He's one of the biggest anti bliss mark on here.


----------



## JC00

Look at the salt on twitter

_Amazing how someone that didn't do shit in NXT is a 3 time women's champion wondering if some back office shinanigans is going on_


Getting accused of sleeping with people..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Grandmaster_J

NasJayz said:


> He's one of the biggest anti bliss mark on here.


I see. Well I've stumbled upon his Alexa is overpushed thread. Very interesting lol.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Look at the salt on twitter
> 
> _Amazing how someone that didn't do shit in NXT is a 3 time women's champion wondering if some back office shinanigans is going on_
> 
> 
> Getting accused of sleeping with people..


I've heard that for a long while by a ton of people. It'll never stop


----------



## 3ku1

Just don't post that disgusting shit ppl post. Just salty 4HW fans. I remember Lita saying Alexa wasent pushed as hard as the 4HW back in NXT. But thought she was the most talented. Some idiots just can't see a woman progressing on the MR. Without using some disgusting oh backstage this and that. Or levarge. Nope just hard work and talent. I'm shocked.


----------



## Jersey

Y'all care too much about the bs about Bliss. Meanwhile Raw is bliss and her era on raw begins.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Y'all care too much about the bs about Bliss. Meanwhile Raw is bliss and her era on raw begins.


Why wouldent her fans respond to that BS.


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> Y'all care too much about the bs about Bliss. Meanwhile Raw is bliss and her era on raw begins.


I for one think it's hilarious so many people have their panties in a wad over it and her success as a whole.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*SAY WHAT? ALEXA BLISS IS THE CHAMPION!*
*GOTTA LOVE 'DAT FACE*


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Why wouldent her fans respond to that BS.


If she doesnt then why should we?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

The moment she got drafted to Raw I wanted her to beat Charlotte and be the first Smackdown and Raw women's champion and she will always have that honor now!


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## starsfan24

Now she just has to hold it until Great Balls of Fire in July when I attend.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

That NXT Attire


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...ou-feel-about-alexa-bliss-3.html#post44793521

*Looking back 2 years ago, before the heel turn, and seeing she's made it exactly where I thought she'd be feels damn good. @Tommy-V , @Orochimaru Sama , and @Lumpy McRighteous knew it as well.*


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Now she just has to hold it until Great Balls of Fire in July when I attend.


I wonder if Bayley gets her rematch? Tommorro? Possibly. Sasha could be champion by then.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I honestly don't care too much if she loses the title fast, I really am just glad she will always be in the record book for being the first Smackdown and Raw Women's Champion


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...ou-feel-about-alexa-bliss-3.html#post44793521
> 
> *Looking back 2 years ago, before the heel turn, and seeing she's made it exactly where I thought she'd be feels damn good. @Tommy-V , @Orochimaru Sama , and @Lumpy McRighteous knew it as well.*


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> I wonder if Bayley gets her rematch? Tommorro? Possibly. Sasha could be champion by then.


I'll rephrase. I hope she's involved at Great Balls of Fire so I can see her live again.


----------



## 3ku1

I made this thread two years ago before the heel turn. Back then she was just a directionless little pixie. Then she turned heel. And now she's arguably the face of the woman's division. Even though she's heel.


----------



## starsfan24

Not sure if anyone caught this but during her introduction she yelled at the crowd "How rude. How dare you." When they were booing her. :lol

Her body language and talking during the match were on point.

Also when Bayley was being introduced and cheered


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_AND NEW !!! #Raw #WomensChampion #wwepayback #littlemissbliss #blissdoff #blissfit


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I hope we get a celebration on Raw for her since she complained on Raw Talk about lack of balloons for her!


----------



## 3ku1

They should do a celebration to rub it in :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Oh you diddnt know!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

It would be great to have her rub it in, she did have fireworks when she first won the Smackdown Women's Championship


----------



## 3ku1

Best win of Lexis Career!


----------



## Tommy-V

Legit BOSS said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...ou-feel-about-alexa-bliss-3.html#post44793521
> 
> *Looking back 2 years ago, before the heel turn, and seeing she's made it exactly where I thought she'd be feels damn good. @Tommy-V , @Orochimaru Sama , and @Lumpy McRighteous knew it as well.*


Feels real good alright. She's has met most our expectations of her so far. 

It's been so amazing to see it all unfold :drose


----------



## Lenny Leonard

checking for new merch, her coffee mug is sold out


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> checking for new merch, her coffee mug is sold out


B-b-but I was told that her merchandise doesn't sell......


----------



## krtgolfing

machomanjohncena said:


> Everybody who is an Alexa Bliss deserves to go to hell


Well your a Cena fan so that tells me your taste in wrestlers are shit!


----------



## 3ku1

Funny thing is I like Becky. No hate here. Hopefully she can get some momentum on SD live. Like Bliss has on Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

Some more


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Wildcat410

Speaking of Alexa related coffee mugs, someone needs to make a Bliss haters tears one. It would sell by the truckload.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Why wouldent her fans respond to that BS.





3ku1 said:


> Oh you diddnt know!


Because if you respond to enough of it, you are no better than the Road Dogg...a middle aged man who gets into ridiculous arguments with people likely young enough to be his children on the Twitter!

Anyhow I don't know what to make of the Alvarez report. :hmmm Not sure if I buy it in that I think it's far more likely that the plug got pulled on Bayley due to the fact that she was getting over like a lead balloon on the main roster.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Anyhow I don't know what to make of the Alvarez report. :hmmm Not sure if I buy it in that I think it's far more likely that the plug got pulled on Bayley due to the fact that she was getting over like a lead balloon on the main roster.


What was the report?


----------



## 3ku1

Official WWE Raw Facebook Page new cover photo


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> What was the report?


From what I've read. Bayley loosing at Payback was planned months in advance.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> From what I've read. Bayley loosing at Payback was planned months in advance.


Hopefully for Bayley's case that is true because if it isn't she got her plug pulled. Given reports on how hard they tried to push her to the top of the cards coupled by the talent she went over getting there, you'd have to think that WWE tried their hardest to get Bayley over like rover. It didn't work. If it did, you'd have to think she would've gotten a more dynamic storyline headed into the PPV last night and might have not been jobbed out clean either.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> Hopefully for Bayley's case that is true because if it isn't she got her plug pulled. Given reports on how hard they tried to push her to the top of the cards coupled by the talent she went over getting there, you'd have to think that WWE tried their hardest to get Bayley over like rover. It didn't work. If it did, you'd have to think she would've gotten a more dynamic storyline headed into the PPV last night and might have not been jobbed out clean either.


That's why I can't buy planned in advance. They would of not expected Bayley to not be over. She was in her home town. But everywhere else Bliss has been getting more positive reactions. Bayley has flopped tbh. So for her sake I hope it was all planned. But it feels like plans were changed. Their was that report that Wwe hadn't decided on the finish to Bliss Bayley yet. Not sure how valid that report was though.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Can't wait for Raw tonight! do we think she is going to have a match or a promo?


----------



## 3ku1

Probably a rematch with Bayley. I would love her to start feuding with Nia though.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Funny thing is I like Becky. No hate here. Hopefully she can get some momentum on SD live. Like Bliss has on Raw.


The upshot with Becky is like Banks, she has proven to me at least that she can work either babyface or heel effectively. Now she isn't necessarily an elite babyface nor heel but she works either side of the fence with aplomb which from a creative standpoint gives her a lot of options going forward. Combined with her strong in-ring skill set she should be fine if creative gives her something decent to work with. 



TraumaCaspian said:


> Can't wait for Raw tonight! do we think she is going to have a match or a promo?


Probably something facilitated to get the babyfaces their heat back. Maybe a tag team match with Bayley and Banks versus Bliss and Jax? Either that or Bliss will cut a promo and be interrupted by Banks who tries to get her to try one of those new signature McDonalds sandwiches and when Bliss refuses, Banks throws it in her face? I don't know but something to get the babyfaces over for sure.


----------



## Mango13

Bayley will interrupt her celebration, followed by Sasha and then hopefully a heel turn by Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't know I think Nias gonna be pissed off for some reason lol. But yeah something to get the babyfaces their heat back. I guess a Sasha heel turn well do the trick.


----------



## starsfan24

I hope Nia is kind of her body guard before turning on Bliss.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> I hope Nia is kind of her body guard before turning on Bliss.


Nia isn't ready to work against Bliss yet. She nearly eviscerated Charlotte a few weeks ago and even though it was unintentional, you don't put someone that careless in the ring with your pixie champion who could be seriously hurt in a similar situation. Besides if there is no way that the fans support Nia as a babyface working against a heel Bliss at this point...the psychology on that is all wrong. The only way to do a Nia-Bliss program currently is to turn Bliss babyface which is something that shouldn't be pulled just yet.


----------



## starsfan24

CharlieTJunior said:


> Nia isn't ready to work against Bliss yet. She nearly eviscerated Charlotte a few weeks ago and even though it was unintentional, you don't put someone that careless in the ring with your pixie champion who could be seriously hurt in a similar situation. Besides if there is no way that the fans support Nia as a babyface working against a heel Bliss at this point...the psychology on that is all wrong. The only way to do a Nia-Bliss program currently is to turn Bliss babyface which is something that shouldn't be pulled just yet.


Yeah I was thinking the double turn. I was also thinking down the line like December or a match at the Rumble. Not in the near future because I think the two of them together would be great.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa could use a heavy in Nia. And Nia could use Alexas overness if you well (even though she's heel). And mouth piece. Teaming them up being the top 2 heels makes sense at this stage. Mickie could feud with Bliss I suspose. Problem is I don't think she's that over, anymore then Bayley is. I can't see Emma, Dana, or who else ATM. They don't seem involved in the title scene ATM. Tag match seems likely.


----------



## JC00

Jericho confirming Alexa on Talk is Jericho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859056461732872193


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Alexa could use a heavy in Nia. And Nia could use Alexas overness if you well (even though she's heel). And mouth piece. Teaming them up being the top 2 heels makes sense at this stage. Mickie could feud with Bliss I suspose. Problem is I don't think she's that over, anymore then Bayley is. I can't see Emma, Dana, or who else ATM. They don't seem involved in the title scene ATM. Tag match seems likely.


A program with Mickie James scares the crap out of me to be honest. On one hand the experience that Bliss will gain from working in-ring with her, night after night is invaluable and may be the means to Bliss attaining that final piece of the puzzle which will make her hands down the best female talent they have on the roster. But it comes at a tremendous risk, because I concur with you that MJ is not over at all right now with the audience. She is receiving "crickets" right now and despite the fact that Bliss is riding a wave of momentum, a program with a dead fish babyface, could serve to cripple some of that momentum. In a perfect world, I'd have Bliss working MJ on the house show circuit, so she can improve her in-ring skill set, while at the same time keeping them apart from each other on television. But that obviously is not going to happen!


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Jericho confirming Alexa on Talk is Jericho
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859056461732872193


YESSSSSSSSSS

JR's thoughts:



> Somewhat controversial ending in the RAW Women's Title bout featuring San Jose, hometown sensation Bayley losing her title to Alexa Bliss. I am a fan of both ladies and feel that Bliss is potentially, a big time villain. Beating Bayley in San Jose has concerned some fans based on the feedback that I have seen.


----------



## Banez

Love how most of you got Bliss with RAW title on their signature.


----------



## Flair Shot

It's been a while since i made some Alexa GIFs but due to last nights monumental victory i just had to make a set.


----------



## JC00

I hate the "Too Soon" talk. How is it too soon for a 2x champ to win the title?? Then they talk about how "she isn't credible". Well how the hell is she supposed to get credible? Most of the people who are saying it probably weren't saying it was too soon for Paige and Charlotte.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> JR's thoughts:


Nah JR pay no mind that's just the anti-Alexa people....


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

with any luck machomanjohncena will not being showing up in this thread ever again.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I'm a little surprised they gave her the other brand's title before Charlotte aka the golden girl. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Blissmella

SHE WON, didn't think it'd happen but wow she must be bursting with sales.

Also jesus some of those camera shots were just... mmmm.


----------



## 3ku1

Hate on top mentality. It was AJ Lee, then Paige, then Nikki. Now it's Alexa on top. Even Rock and Austin got hate when they were on top so long. Doesent matter if Alexa is 7 feet or Five Feet of Fury. It's just the bullshit you have to put up with from Wwe fans. Because their fav is not in Lexis position. Won't last long so just enjoy it.


----------



## Not Lying

Came in to say Congrats to Bliss, and I really hope she gets a lengthy reign, at least 4-5 months. I'm sick of the 2 month tops title reign we've had on RAW since the first title change between Sasha and Charlotte. 

And for her as well, she needs a credible reign and a bunch of title defenses under her belt vs different opponents to make her a better champion.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Nah JR pay no mind that's just the anti-Alexa people....


JR is extremely deft at wielding the back-handed compliment though. He claims Bliss is a great heel while at the same time sticking it in her ribs by stating that she basically is not as dynamic as Charlotte Flair comparing Bliss to Miesha Tate and Flair to Ronda Rousey which to me to quote an old Bobby Heenan analogy is like comparing Filet Mignon to Hamburger meat. Granted perhaps I'm sensitive to the issue but I think Bliss is more dynamic that having her ceiling stamped on her forehead as "big time villain". I feel she is far more dynamic than that.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859080283840229376
Still looks sweet, I did like the Five Feet aspect of the last one though. Although that's most likely what they had to change with it.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> JR is extremely deft at wielding the back-handed compliment though. He claims Bliss is a great heel while at the same time sticking it in her ribs by stating that she basically is not as dynamic as Charlotte Flair comparing Bliss to Miesha Tate and Flair to Ronda Rousey which to me to quote an old Bobby Heenan analogy is like comparing Filet Mignon to Hamburger meat. Granted perhaps I'm sensitive to the issue but I think Bliss is more dynamic that having her ceiling stamped on her forehead as "big time villain". I feel she is far more dynamic than that.


He might being careful. He did rate Alexa top star in wwe female wise. Then Charlotte fans ripped him. He said Alexa is too heel. So guess he's trying to be diplomatic. But yes very backhanded compliment. At least he's not like where's her work rate! Haha.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:nice


----------



## starsfan24

RKO361 said:


> It's been a while since i made some Alexa GIFs but due to last nights monumental victory i just had to make a set.


Can you gif her covering her ears when Bayley was being introduced? I'd love you forever.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> He might being careful. He did rate Alexa top star in wwe female wise. Then Charlotte fans ripped him. He said Alexa is too heel. So guess he's trying to be diplomatic. But yes very backhanded compliment. At least he's not like where's her work rate! Haha.


True! I'll grant JR this, his negative comments about Bliss not being on the same level as Charlotte in terms of visibility were made several months ago. *I'd say they are either on equal or nearly equal footing right now in terms of relevance or star power. * Charlotte Flair may be the all around better performer but Bliss' success over the past few months in terms of not only establishing her brand but having it embraced on a wide level by wrestling fans can't be denied. She's an extremely visible, viable, marketable commodity.


----------



## Flair Shot

starsfan24 said:


> Can you gif her covering her ears when Bayley was being introduced? I'd love you forever.


Check your messages.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Getting them plates back.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Alexa being on Jerichos Podcast is one of the best things I have seen! With Alexa winning yesterday and Podcast news today this is turning into an amazing week so far!


----------



## Flair Shot

One more set


----------



## Jersey




----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

hey eveyone, love all of gifs  can anyone make a gif "im the best women" the crowd say "what" then she said "exactly "


----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

damn sorry for mistypo!!! im using damn iphone


----------



## starsfan24

AlexaBlissFan1 said:


> hey eveyone, love all of gifs  can anyone make a gif "im the best women" the crowd say "what" then shr said "exactly "


Welcome aboard. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856690238877511681


----------



## JC00

Cageside Seats reader poll has Alexa/Bayely as the the match of the night at 33% (549 votes), 2nd is Jericho/Ownes at 22% (349 votes)

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2017/4/30/15496930/wwe-payback-2017-results-match-of-the-night


----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

starsfan24 said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856690238877511681



thank you!


----------



## Arya Dark

XDarkholmeX said:


> I'm a little surprised they gave her the other brand's title before Charlotte aka the golden girl. I'm not complaining though.


*That doesn't really surprise me. It's kind of surprising to me that it was Alexa to be the first but not having it be Charlotte is no surprise to me. It's clear they are building Charlotte up to be the best women's wrestler of all time *and rightfully so IMO* so why give her this accolade as well? Charlotte's legacy clearly doesn't need that. It was absolutely the right thing to do to give it to someone else. I'm just THRILLED it was Alexa they chose.*


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Cageside Seats reader poll has Alexa/Bayely as the the match of the night at 33% (549 votes), 2nd is Jericho/Ownes at 22% (349 votes)
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2017/4/30/15496930/wwe-payback-2017-results-match-of-the-night


It was my favorite match of the night, I was watching with a friend who doesn't really like wrestling a whole lot but even called out Bayley vs Alexa was more entertaining than Owens Vs Jericho


----------



## Zappers

So I guess we can put that Alexa Bliss "backstage heat" because WWE officials were not happy with her in-ring work story a few weeks ago.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

AryaDark said:


> *That doesn't really surprise me. It's kind of surprising to me that it was Alexa to be the first but not having it be Charlotte is no surprise to me. It's clear they are building Charlotte up to be the best women's wrestler of all time *and rightfully so IMO* so why give her this accolade as well? Charlotte's legacy clearly doesn't need that. It was absolutely the right thing to do to give it to someone else. I'm just THRILLED it was Alexa they chose.*


They need to be very careful as to how they build Charlotte Flair going forward IMO. The "best woman's wrestler of all time" propaganda needs to stop before it gets out of the gate because it's if the LeBron-Jordan fiasco has taught us anything is that the general public bristles at the idea of crowning someone as being the greatest in their field while they are still an active competitor. I don't know exactly when the phenomenon started but I can't remember for the life of me, athletes coming up through the ranks in the seventies and eighties being christened as immortal figures in their field within the first few years of their careers. These days whatever sport you happen to watch all you hear about is how some kid is going to be the greatest thing since sliced bread and quite frankly the more the propaganda machine spins, the more it seems to tick a lot of people off.

In the case of Charlotte Flair, she is a tremendous in-ring performer but she is nowhere near the level of Trish Stratus in terms of what she's accomplished in terms branding women's wrestling as a viable commodity for WWE. The entire women's division that exists today was built upon the success and marketability of the Trish Stratus/Lita rivalry with Stratus getting the lion's share of the credit due large in part to the fact that Lita spent an inordinate amount of time on the IR. Charlotte Flair is a tremendous athlete who has along with a lot of other talented performers (including Bliss) has helped to revitalize what was becoming a dormant division since the retirement of competitors like Stratus and Lita but she was also handed a ready made formula for success and had the the ability to run with it. I understand WWE's desire from a marketing perspective to put a great deal of focus on Charlotte Flair as she is a member of the active roster and a great deal of the success/failure of the modern women's division rests on her shoulders. However she has not nor will she ever lay claim to revolutionizing women's wrestling as a viable, marketable commodity as Stratus already did that around fifteen years ago


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> So I guess we can put that Alexa Bliss "backstage heat" because WWE officials were not happy with her in-ring work story a few weeks ago.


That guy and that site have been exposed as frauds since then.


-JR shot down their report about Mike Goldberg

-They contradicted themselves. After the RR they said Reigns was added to the RR last minute because Balor couldn't get cleared. But then recently said Vince got Cena to agree to the WM proposal before the RR because was set on doing Taker/Reigns... Well Taker/Reigns had to be started at the RR so if Taker/Reigns was the plan for WM then Reigns wasn't a last minute addition to the RR.

-Joe Cronin exposed that Bill Bhatti guy (he's the one that said he got a text about Alexa). Apparently he has 67k followers but 60k of them are fake.

-One of them (think it might have been the Bhatti guy) threatened to knockout Ryan Satin who is one of the more credible people because he called them out for posting made up shit.


----------



## Blissmella

Zappers said:


> So I guess we can put that Alexa Bliss "backstage heat" because WWE officials were not happy with her in-ring work story a few weeks ago.


Yeah they totally hate her ?


----------



## JC00




----------



## Killmonger

All around best in her division. Smackdown included. 

Top notch.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I was so fucking happy yesterday, but now it's time to bring me down again, I guess. I thought they were gonna make a big deal out of Alexa making history. I thought we would see a big celebration tonight on Raw, a promo in which she can really gloat over her amazing achievement, but no. What do we get? A TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA! HOLLA HOLLA!

Dafuq are they thinking, man?


----------



## Killmonger

They're not. 

I feel like they're still stuck on making Charlotte numero uno regardless.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I was so fucking happy yesterday, but now it's time to bring me down again, I guess. I thought they were gonna make a big deal out of Alexa making history. I thought we would see a big celebration tonight on Raw, a promo in which she can really gloat over her amazing achievement, but no. What do we get? A TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA! HOLLA HOLLA!
> 
> Dafuq are they thinking, man?


Still might get that.... Alexa cut a promo before her match with Sasha last week..

Although i'm sure we'll get "champ gets pinned in a tag match" trope...


----------



## Flair Shot

JC00 said:


>


That's more like it.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

> That doesn't really surprise me. It's kind of surprising to me that it was Alexa to be the first but not having it be Charlotte is no surprise to me. It's clear they are building Charlotte up to be the best women's wrestler of all time *and rightfully so IMO* so why give her this accolade as well? Charlotte's legacy clearly doesn't need that. It was absolutely the right thing to do to give it to someone else. I'm just THRILLED it was Alexa they chose.


They usually do hand everything to their chosen ones, though. I mean, Roman is already THE GUY, so why does he need to main event WrestleMania every year AND retire The Undertaker? They're not known for spreading the wealth when it comes to that stuff.




> So I guess we can put that Alexa Bliss "backstage heat" because WWE officials were not happy with her in-ring work story a few weeks ago.


Another IWC/dirt sheet FAIL. I mean, if they make her the first woman to ever hold the Raw & SD titles while they hate her, what would they do if they actually liked her? Would she beat Brock for the Universal Title?

:duck


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


>


I cannot believe the cowardice on the part of Bayley. *Trying to curry favor with Little Miss Bliss by giving her free hugs*!


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

Kind of interesting stats. I know win/loss record really doesn't mean much in the whole scheme of things and it's pretty pointless. However.

These are including house shows and everything, so this isn't her TV records. I'll probably look at those later tonight when I have time.

NXT: 56-99
WWE: 37-66-1


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Kind of interesting stats. I know win/loss record really doesn't mean much in the whole scheme of things and it's pretty pointless. However.
> 
> These are including house shows and everything, so this isn't her TV records. I'll probably look at those later tonight when I have time.
> 
> NXT: 56-99
> WWE: 37-66-1



I wouldn't waste my time with that stuff. At the end of the day, it means absolutely nothing.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Kind of interesting stats. I know win/loss record really doesn't mean much in the whole scheme of things and it's pretty pointless. However.
> 
> These are including house shows and everything, so this isn't her TV records. I'll probably look at those later tonight when I have time.
> 
> NXT: 56-99
> WWE: 37-66-1


Charlotte is 5-43 in '17..


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

Do not believe anything you read on the internet.

Fake news of course


----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

starsfan24 said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856690238877511681



Does anyone here know make good gif?


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa may have a promo before a tag match. Is that confirmed their well be a tag match? I am betting Alexa eats the pin. After two big clean wins of her career past few weeks. Get's the win in her home town, then beats Bayley in her home town clean. Pretty unprecedented tbh.

ETA: When does Lexi start the Europe tour? I am sure it well be hard for that Murphy guy haha. I guess though they have adapted it it most likely.


----------



## Arya Dark

CharlieTJunior said:


> They need to be very careful as to how they build Charlotte Flair going forward IMO. The "best woman's wrestler of all time" propaganda needs to stop before it gets out of the gate because it's if the LeBron-Jordan fiasco has taught us anything is that the general public bristles at the idea of crowning someone as being the greatest in their field while they are still an active competitor. I don't know exactly when the phenomenon started but I can't remember for the life of me, athletes coming up through the ranks in the seventies and eighties being christened as immortal figures in their field within the first few years of their careers. These days whatever sport you happen to watch all you hear about is how some kid is going to be the greatest thing since sliced bread and quite frankly the more the propaganda machine spins, the more it seems to tick a lot of people off.
> 
> In the case of Charlotte Flair, she is a tremendous in-ring performer but she is nowhere near the level of Trish Stratus in terms of what she's accomplished in terms branding women's wrestling as a viable commodity for WWE. The entire women's division that exists today was built upon the success and marketability of the Trish Stratus/Lita rivalry with Stratus getting the lion's share of the credit due large in part to the fact that Lita spent an inordinate amount of time on the IR. Charlotte Flair is a tremendous athlete who has along with a lot of other talented performers (including Bliss) has helped to revitalize what was becoming a dormant division since the retirement of competitors like Stratus and Lita but she was also handed a ready made formula for success and had the the ability to run with it. I understand WWE's desire from a marketing perspective to put a great deal of focus on Charlotte Flair as she is a member of the active roster and a great deal of the success/failure of the modern women's division rests on her shoulders. However she has not nor will she ever lay claim to revolutionizing women's wrestling as a viable, marketable commodity as Stratus already did that around fifteen years ago



*You can't really compare todays talent with the likes of Trish and Lita. Since Trish and Lita and the like did what they did it can't be done again. In my opinion, Charlotte is far more talented than Trish ever was. But Trish had a heart for the business bigger than anyone I can remember. Charlotte may have that as well. It seems like she does but it'll take time to see whether she does or not. You simply can't ask the women today to do what those women did back then. There's no need for that as the business is in a far different spot than it was back then. You have to judge these women on their individual talents. It's a different era. 

It's kind of like expecting black athletes today to do what Jackie Robinson did. That's just unfair. They can't do that because Robinson already paved the way. And because they can't do that doesn't make them any less valuable or any less talented than Robinson. Most of todays athletes are better than Robinson was. Just because he did something before them doesn't mean you have to take away from todays black athlete because they didn't do it first. 

Am I making any sense here? Just because Lita and Trish paved the way doesn't mean todays women can't be considered better than they were. That's just simply unfair to every woman in the division today.*


----------



## starsfan24

First look at Team Rude tonight :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

So what is Team Rude v Bayley and Sasha. Alexa is eating the pin :lol


----------



## JafarMustDie

KC Armstrong said:


>


Think I'm gonna use the 3rd pic as signature. Thanks! 

Also when I saw her with the NXT gear :banderas


----------



## 3ku1

haha the peasents waiting for their Queen :lol


----------



## starsfan24

That was awesome. The Nia part though. "We good right?"


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Trying to eat but can't take my eyes off Alexa


----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

Alexa segment was awesome.


Screw the haters


----------



## starsfan24

DDT :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

2 Clean wins in 24 hours haha. The Salt just got inflammed. Bliss being booked alot better then she was on SD. People have short term memory. Alexa was jobbing every week on SD Live.


----------



## JC00

wow they went away from their usual "Champ gets pinned in a tag"


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> 2 Clean wins in 24 hours haha. The Salt just got inflammed. Bliss being booked alot better then she was on SD. People have short term memory. Alexa was jobbing every week on SD Live.


That definitely wasn't clean. Eye rake.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Glad all that is over. Alexa's opening promo dragged on too long and I never like it when they stack all the women into one match. It's still Team Bliss, though


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> That definitely wasn't clean. Eye rake.


I don't think anyone would notice, it was 1,2,3 in the middle of the ring. Pretty clean to me. I don't think the typical casual would over think it. Anyway Clean Or Dirty. That is still breaking the trend with Alexa. She won clean over Sasha in her home town. Beat Bayley can we say clean in her hometown. And in the tag match,as Champ gets the pin. Super Push.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> 2 Clean wins in 24 hours haha. The Salt just got inflammed. Bliss being booked alot better then she was on SD. People have short term memory. Alexa was jobbing every week on SD Live.


Last night wasn't clean.. Bayley was protected by the ring post.


----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

LoL 2 wins in 24 hours!


----------



## JC00

Grandmaster_J said:


> Last night wasn't clean.. Bayley was protected by the ring post.


What??? That' was a clean win.


Bayley got in offense after she hit the post when she rolled Alexa up... 


A dirty win was when Alexa nailed Becky in the throat and held her tights.

Bayley only would have been protected if Alexa pinned her after she hit the post.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah last night was clean while also semi protecting Bayley with the ring post. But it was still clean after she kicked out of the roll up immediately after.


----------



## JC00

Alexa managed to get Nia a face reaction....... But ya she gets no reaction and WWE is stupid for booking her as a top heel


----------



## AlexaBlissFan1

JC00 said:


> What??? That' was a clean win.
> 
> 
> Bayley got in offense after she hit the post when she rolled Alexa up...
> 
> 
> A dirty win was when Alexa nailed Becky in the throat and held her tights.
> 
> Bayley only would have been protected if Alexa pinned her after she hit the post.



Exactly


----------



## Grandmaster_J

JC00 said:


> What??? That' was a clean win.
> 
> 
> Bayley got in offense after she hit the post when she rolled Alexa up...
> 
> 
> A dirty win was when Alexa nailed Becky in the throat and held her tights.
> 
> Bayley only would have been protected if Alexa pinned her after she hit the post.


The ring post is the reason Bayley lost. When Alexa gave her the DDT listen to Michael Cole speaking on Bayley hitting her head on the ring post earlier. It all was all part of the go home spot and to protect Bayley. A clean win is if a wrestler won because they were the better wrestler. Not because of a foreign object, interference, help, bad referee etc.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859199253251465217


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Someone mentioned that Blissy kind of resembles a younger version of Kelly Ripa. I can roll with that.


----------



## 3ku1

Both falls last night and tonight were clean imo. In any case still pin falls to Bliss. 

Alexa generated alot of heat in the opening segment. But her detractors (Why their are any I have no idea). Still say she is not a good heel. Look I am done reasoning with those idiots. Bliss is clearly the top heel Female in the division. Just salty because their fav is not in her position. 

Well I guess Lexi is in Europe for two weeks now when ever that starts. Poor Buddy Murphy lol.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> That definitely wasn't clean. Eye rake.


She's a heel, it's what she's supposed to do. Still I would like to see her get real blissed off sometime and give Sasha or Bayley a proper smack down!


----------



## starsfan24

CharlieTJunior said:


> She's a heel, it's what she's supposed to do. Still I would like to see her get real blissed off sometime and give Sasha or Bayley a proper smack down!


Oh I liked it. Just stating I didn't think it was clean.


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa RT'ed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859207862450614272
:mark:


----------



## JC00




----------



## Grandmaster_J

Candid shot


----------



## JC00

Grandmaster_J said:


> Candid shot




Just look at the disgust on Sasha's face and that's real disgust....


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Yeah, that's not selling lol


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha has a chip on her shoulder. I remember she made that tumblr post about AJ Lee. So I don't think it is just reserved for Lexi. She seems to be threatned by woman who seem threatning to her. I have a feeling the tension their is not actual hate for each other. I mean they are all grown ups. I just think they have different personalities so they have probably clashed over the years.


----------



## starsfan24

A chip on Sasha's shoulder is a good thing. Brings out a better performer imo. I'm glad.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

AryaDark said:


> *You can't really compare todays talent with the likes of Trish and Lita. Since Trish and Lita and the like did what they did it can't be done again. In my opinion, Charlotte is far more talented than Trish ever was. But Trish had a heart for the business bigger than anyone I can remember. Charlotte may have that as well. It seems like she does but it'll take time to see whether she does or not. You simply can't ask the women today to do what those women did back then. There's no need for that as the business is in a far different spot than it was back then. You have to judge these women on their individual talents. It's a different era.
> 
> It's kind of like expecting black athletes today to do what Jackie Robinson did. That's just unfair. They can't do that because Robinson already paved the way. And because they can't do that doesn't make them any less valuable or any less talented than Robinson. Most of todays athletes are better than Robinson was. Just because he did something before them doesn't mean you have to take away from todays black athlete because they didn't do it first.
> 
> Am I making any sense here? Just because Lita and Trish paved the way doesn't mean todays women can't be considered better than they were. That's just simply unfair to every woman in the division today.*


You make a good argument but we'll have to agree to disagree. Jackie Robinson transcended baseball by breaking the color barrier so he's on somewhat of a different level than any other athlete ever to play the game. That being said I think it's still fair to compare talent from different generations based upon what they accomplished in their careers. For example even without the fact that Babe Ruth brought baseball back from the brink of irrelevance after the Black Sox scandal, he'd still be baseball greatest player based on the fact that even if he wasn't a hall of fame slugger, he likely would've made the hall of fame as a pitcher. There is no other player who can lay claim to that and while you can argue that the modern athlete isn't given that opportunity, the facts still stand that the Babe is arguably the greatest ever to play the game because of his superiority at two vastly different aspects of the same game.

Now as far as wrestling goes, where we disagree is I feel as long as the eras are comparable you can make evaluations of talent from either era. WWE professional wrestling despite undergoing a re-branding as far as marketing is concerned is not all that different in terms of creative/in-ring product in 2017 than it was in 2004. It's still based around a soap opera format with an emphasis on workrate that is based around hitting spots instead of traditional wrestling psychology mainly to make the product conducive for a television audience. So it's not as if we are comparing Charlotte Flair to Moolah or Trish Stratus to Moolah for that matter. Those were two completely different eras and truth be told two different audiences as the audiences who watched the female wrestlers of Moolah's era did not transcend into the "Attitude" era. In contrast, a great deal of the "Attitude" era fans are still watching the product to this day and therefore are able to give context in terms of how the wrestlers of the past fifteen years or so are comparable to one another. So from where I stand Charlotte Flair while a better athlete than Trish Stratus has not proven herself to be the dynamic entertainer that Stratus was in the ring. What I guess I'm trying to say in short is that while Charlotte Flair will give you the superior performance out there in terms of technique, Stratus is going to give you the more entertaining sports entertainment presentation in terms of all of the nuances that encompass the field. So when people used to call Trish Stratus the "Ric Flair of the women's roster", they weren't far off as Flair was never the mat technician that Backlund or Brisco were but was far more entertaining out there than either of them.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> A chip on Sasha's shoulder is a good thing. Brings out a better performer imo. I'm glad.


Oh yeah that was not a critisism at all. I think Alexa brings a pure aggression and intensity out of Sasha. That is why I am looking forward to their future feud. I am just saying on the real life tension. Reminds me a bit of Vin Diesel and The Rock lol. You know their was talks about them not getting on. It turned out it wasen't pure hate. But just differing styles and differing personalties you know. I am just saying they are both professionals end of day.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Sasha has a chip on her shoulder. I remember she made that tumblr post about AJ Lee. So I don't think it is just reserved for Lexi. She seems to be threatned by woman who seem threatning to her. I have a feeling the tension their is not actual hate for each other. I mean they are all grown ups. I just think they have different personalities so they have probably clashed over the years.


*
Who knows*? Outside the spirit of a fun debate I'm beyond worrying about it at this point. As you mentioned they are both adults and even Hart and HBK who legitimately hated each other for awhile there, still were professional with each other between the ropes. Heck they are probably aware by now that the IWC believes that there is legitimate heat between the two, so they could be working everyone by playing into that. Like I said, who knows?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859205394467442688

lol looks like Hunter and Mandy are gonna have to go back to the drawing board because Vince just gave the "Goddess" title to Alexa


----------



## 3ku1

TBH all the woman in NXT who are blonde won't be anything on the MR. Because Vince has found gold with Bliss. Do you think it is any coincidence Bliss was drafted to Raw. And she get's this amazing booking. When she was jobbing every week to Naomi on SD? Getting clean wins over the 4HW. Getting unprecedented booking? Nope Vince see's his Female Roman Reigns. Only difference is one is talented, the other is not.. And SD Live has their Female Roman Reigns too.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> TBH all the woman in NXT who are blonde won't be anything on the MR. Because Vince has found gold with Bliss. Do you think it is any coincidence Bliss was drafted to Raw. And she get's this amazing booking. When she was jobbing every week to Naomi on SD? Getting clean wins over the 4HW. Getting unprecedented booking? Nope Vince see's his Female Roman Reigns. Only difference is one is talented, the other is not.. And SD Live has their Female Roman Reigns too.


I think Liv Morgan could do a great SWF angle with Bliss given they look alike, although given they are PG now they probably wouldn't go there. There were going to do that angle originally with Sable and Tori (not to be confused with Torrie Wilson) but Sable left the promotion before they could get that underway. They sort of went there with Trish Stratus and Mickie James in 2006, but soon switched it over to a comedy storyline where they were playing up each other's eccentricities more than anything else.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

This thread has over 5K replies now :mark:


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859205394467442688
> 
> lol looks like Hunter and Mandy are gonna have to go back to the drawing board because Vince just gave the "Goddess" title to Alexa


 Golden Goddess should remain for Mandy. Bliss already has tiny trish.
@3ku1
Mandy's heel persona maybe the one to rival Bliss. Don't say no other blonde won't become anything since bliss is on the main roster because Mandy hasn't arrived. Hell Gionna might get over during her call up.


----------



## 3ku1

Nah i don't rate Mandy. She does not have Lexi's presence or charisma in the ring. But that is jmo.


----------



## JC00

Ya I don't know. Don't think Mandy who hasn't been on TV since like last August has any claim to a kayfabe nickname over Alexa who is the top heel in the company.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Vince knows :lol


----------



## NasJayz

The Goddess of raw I love it.


----------



## 3ku1

#TeamRude


----------



## JC00

So much salt over her right now....


----------



## 3ku1

IT is funny because I don't see any other woman in WWE right now killing tbh. Becky is de pushed, Charlotte is over pushed, Bayley has been drowning out their for a while now. Sasha is waiting for that heel turn. And then you have an anomoly. Bliss. One of the top merch sellers. Has this kinda minature look, and is colorful. And seems to appeal to a demo outside the normal wrestling fan, the casuals. Has charisma, showing great character work, and heel work. As she did tonight. So you know. Vince is like why not push her? Why not? What do they have to lose. Her and Sasha should have a great feud hopefully at Summerslam. So you know the salt I don't care for. It is just tells me, "Oh my fav should be in Alexas position".

This is honestly how I feel people well the IWC see Alexa since she debuted on Raw. In regards to forgetting her booking on SD Live.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> IT is funny because I don't see any other woman in WWE right now killing tbh. Becky is de pushed, Charlotte is over pushed, Bayley has been drowning out their for a while now. Sasha is waiting for that heel turn. And then you have an anomoly. Bliss. One of the top merch sellers. Has this kinda minature look, and is colorful. And seems to appeal to a demo outside the normal wrestling fan, the casuals. Has charisma, showing great character work, and heel work. As she did tonight. So you know. Vince is like why not push her? Why not? What do they have to lose. Her and Sasha should have a great feud hopefully at Summerslam. So you know the salt I don't care for. It is just tells me, "Oh my fav should be in Alexas position".
> 
> This is honestly how I feel people well the IWC see Alexa since she debuted on Raw. In regards to forgetting her booking on SD Live.


I agree. Alexa still has a lot of work to improve on in the ring and I honestly don't really care to see her wrestle. She can just stand there and I'll be fine :grin2: Lol. But everything else outside of that with her talking, being a bitch, mannerisms, and just being fine as hell is killing it weekly at the moment. So, her push is no surprise since Vince has never cared about pushing the best wrestlers especially with the women.


----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> I agree. Alexa still has a lot of work to improve on in the ring and I honestly don't really care to see her wrestle. She can just stand there and I'll be fine :grin2: Lol. But everything else outside of that with her talking, being a bitch, mannerisms, and just being fine as hell is killing it weekly at the moment. So, her push is no surprise since Vince has never cared about pushing the best wrestlers especially with the women.


I mean it is no surprise Alexa get's this crap. We live in a work rate based product era after all. Where Wrestling is king. And Psychology is a distant daylight. But that is Bliss Character and Psychology. And Wrestling last. She is improoving in that era. But I have got to the point I am sick of reasoning with her detractors. When they well never be reasonable them selfs.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> But I have got to the point I am sick of reasoning with her detractors. When they well never be reasonable them selfs.


I see someone negatively criticize my favorites I really don't care. It's only a problem if they make you feel bad for liking them, like fuck off.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


>


I must admit I'm somewhat shocked as to the rapid fall from grace for Bayley. True they let her get some offense on Bliss tonight but they also had Bliss give her the telling off of her lifetime, followed by *^this*. I wonder if Bayley aggravated someone backstage because it seems like the objective of last night's segments was not so much to garner sympathy for Bayley but to have Bliss put Bayley back into her box.

Also can we please get Fox out of there? Emma and Jax are fine as a member of the "Suicide Squad" but Fox has no business...eh why do I bother?


----------



## Banez

Do what i do. Enjoy the show.. enjoy the women in the show. And dont try to tangle with everyone who feels different than you do. Less hassle when you dont have to argue with everyone about wether this should be pushed or that one should be pushed or this one should be dropped from title picture n all that.

I've also stopped trying to guess who is going to win matches. I rather look for the quality in a match rather than get stuck on the endless debate "why this one or that one should have won over the other one".

I do miss the old times though when Crowds were really into the matches and stuff. And it doesn't help when some doofus mutes the crowds if someone they try to push gets booed.

now some ontopic: Liked the promo from Alexa. She reminds me of Trish a lot. Some see it, others dont.. i'm fine with that.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> I must admit I'm somewhat shocked as to the rapid fall from grace for Bayley. True they let her get some offense on Bliss tonight but they also had Bliss give her the telling off of her lifetime, followed by *^this*. I wonder if Bayley aggravated someone backstage because it seems like the objective of last night's segments was not so much to garner sympathy for Bayley but to have Bliss put Bayley back into her box.
> 
> Also can we please get Fox out of there? Emma and Jax are fine as a member of the "Suicide Squad" but Fox has no business...eh why do I bother?


Well for Bayleys sake I hope the title change, and not to garner sympathy was planned in advance. Because It seems Bayley is being punished some what. And they are using Bliss to send that message. I am not complaining, Alexa's booking on Raw has been far better then SD Live. But Clean win over Bayley in her home town. Then sorta clean in a tag match. That is unprecdented, for a champion in a tag match. Let alone the Top Heel of the Raw Womans Division. BTW I like the new Suicide Squad name. .


----------



## Blissmella

3ku1 said:


> Well I guess Lexi is in Europe for two weeks now when ever that starts. Poor Buddy Murphy lol.


I'll be seeing her on the first night, he need not worry, I'll look after her... :creepytrips:creepytrips:creepytrips:


----------



## Grandmaster_J

CharlieTJunior said:


> I must admit I'm somewhat shocked as to the rapid fall from grace for Bayley. True they let her get some offense on Bliss tonight but they also had Bliss give her the telling off of her lifetime, followed by *^this*. I wonder if Bayley aggravated someone backstage because it seems like the objective of last night's segments was not so much to garner sympathy for Bayley but to have Bliss put Bayley back into her box.


Just classic babyface storytelling. Since she was stale and getting lukewarm crowd reactions, having a heel like Alexa take the belt off her can maybe get more fans behind her if she's the one doing the chasing for the title.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Bayley is probably better chasing the belt. But eating the pins like that, diddn't see that coming. Ultimately though. I beleive in the long run, Bliss is going to be the most over babyface on the roster.


----------



## 3ku1

https://instagram.com/p/BTlrZUODzsn//embed" frameborder="0">


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas coronation


----------



## JC00

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1815237


Already at $800 with 6 days to go..



Although I really think WWE should include Alexa's sideplates. I mean someone is probably gonna end up paying $1000+ for it, you could throw in $90 side plates


----------



## virus21

https://fat.gfycat.com/FaithfulWavyAlligator.webm


----------



## JC00

I think I just read the funniest troll comment.. Apparently WWE is dubbing in boos for Alexa.... Won't dub cheers for Reigns but are dubbing boos in for Alexa..........


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fwwe%2Fstatus%2F859407257347346432%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> TBH all the woman in NXT who are blonde won't be anything on the MR. Because Vince has found gold with Bliss. Do you think it is any coincidence Bliss was drafted to Raw. And she get's this amazing booking. When she was jobbing every week to Naomi on SD? Getting clean wins over the 4HW. Getting unprecedented booking? Nope Vince see's his Female Roman Reigns. Only difference is one is talented, the other is not.. And SD Live has their Female Roman Reigns too.


What does hair color have to do with it?


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Iron Man inspired makeup by lesliemakeupmaven for #WWEPayback wweglamsquad #wwe #raw #payback #ironman


----------



## araw

alexa have so many nicknames right now
hope they just stick to five feet of fury, little miss bliss and wicked witch


----------



## starsfan24

10 seconds in and 33 seconds in.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> 10 seconds in and 33 seconds in.











*Sasha Banks is the woman featured in the pole position in that intro*. :wink2:


----------



## JC00

So good at giving it to the crowd


----------



## Banez

JC00 said:


> So good at giving it to the crowd


Wish more wrestlers would understand how to react to the crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Hey if her in ring ability finally comes around she has the potential to be an all-time great because the rest is simply there. I hope she improves her skills and takes that next step because she's pretty damn awesome already and can really work a crowd.

Also when the inevitable face turn happens I hope they let her keep an edge and be an anti-face....but I highly doubt that considering WWE's track record.*


----------



## Banez

AryaDark said:


> *Hey if her in ring ability finally comes around she has the potential to be an all-time great because the rest is simply there. I hope she improves her skills and takes that next step because she's pretty damn awesome already and can really work a crowd.
> 
> Also when the inevitable face turn happens I hope they let her keep an edge and be an anti-face....but I highly doubt that considering WWE's track record.*


Well she's pretty amazing to me. Altough i enjoy a good match quality i haven't been bothered by the ring ability she might be lacking.. or maybe i was just too distracted by her figures :maisie


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Although I really think WWE should include Alexa's sideplates. I mean someone is probably gonna end up paying $1000+ for it, you could throw in $90 side plates


Man you know you gotta fork over that extra $90.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If anyone wants to complain about her push, learn to cut promos like the one she had last night. No offense, but most guys and girls in WWE can't get through a promo when they have to say 2 fucking sentences. She goes out there for 10 minutes, absolutely kills it, and makes it look like the easiest thing in the world. 

Sorry to all the guys out there who like to jerk off to New Japan matches, but in WW*E*, when you look like this and can talk like that, you're probably gonna have a pretty decent career. If you don't like it, sorry about your damn luck.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Cageside Seats Community Match Rating Vote for Alexa/Bayley 

4 Stars (26%)
3.75 Stars (15%)
3.5 Stars (15%)
5 Stars (8%)
4.5 Stars (8%) 

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...-star-ratings-payback-2017-bayley-alexa-bliss


----------



## starsfan24

Probably a bit high. I said 3.25-3.5


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I rate it as a 4.5, would be 5 if one of them accidentally licked the other's belly


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Probably a bit high. I said 3.25-3.5


I don't do star ratings. Only thing that matters to me is if I enjoyed a match or I didn't. Really liked this one, that's it.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> Man you know you gotta fork over that extra $90.


The price on that belt is absolutely insane! You have to wonder sometimes about the people who would actually drop that type of cash on pro wrestling memorabilia. The belt itself is probably worth between $150-$200 so that would make Bliss' autograph worth $800? My guess is she would probably tell you herself that her signature ain't worth that much!



AryaDark said:


> *Hey if her in ring ability finally comes around she has the potential to be an all-time great because the rest is simply there. I hope she improves her skills and takes that next step because she's pretty damn awesome already and can really work a crowd.
> 
> Also when the inevitable face turn happens I hope they let her keep an edge and be an anti-face....but I highly doubt that considering WWE's track record.*


All true as for whatever reason it's very difficult for most talent to retain elements of their heel persona once they turn babyface. SCSA and The Rock were able to do so with much success but most talent seem to end up playing variations on a role which is lame.



KC Armstrong said:


> If anyone wants to complain about her push, learn to cut promos like the one she had last night. No offense, but most guys and girls in WWE can't get through a promo when they have to say 2 fucking sentences. She goes out there for 10 minutes, absolutely kills it, and makes it look like the easiest thing in the world.
> 
> Sorry to all the guys out there who like to jerk off to New Japan matches, but in WW*E*, when you look like this and can talk like that, you're probably gonna have a pretty decent career. If you don't like it, sorry about your damn luck.


What makes Bliss such an interesting and dynamic figure in sports entertainment is that while much about her presentation from her outfits to her heel persona are verbatim sports entertainment, her promo work isn't. While some will argue that she is merely playing a variation of the bitchy and cowardly heel, her delivery of the creative that is being handed to her doesn't sound like something out of a sports entertainment playbook. It's natural, direct and most importantly human. The problem I have with 99.9% of the product today, encompassing most of the modern talent is they seemed to have cribbed their playbook from the very worst elements of pro wrestling history with over the top hucksterism marinated in carny overtones and cliches. Alexa Bliss delivers none of this in her promo work as she is able to get in, say what she has to say and get out in a very succinct, believable manner. I guess in short what I'm trying to say is too much of the product today sounds like it's coming from the standpoint of wrestling fans with great builds and spray tans trying to deliver wrestling promos whereas Bliss' promos sounds like a perpetually put upon malcontent who received a silk purse from a sow's ear but is now upset that her bag lacks the emerald clasp.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Bliss is clearly the best overall female talent in Wwe today. It's true if you can cut the once again amazing promo and generate the heat she did on Raw. Well your gonna make it in WWE. Because I'm sorry but no woman can do what she does in her sleep. I mean if these smarks creating these threads about her being over pushed and overrated. Want to complain about her push. Then tell me one Woman in WWE. Hell one man. Hell only Wyatt is all I can think of. Can cut a ten minute promo and make it look like child's play? You can't. Why do you think they made her open Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

Aww Murphy backing up His girl haha


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859545688090099712


----------



## Rave Bunny

RKO361 said:


> Check your messages.


*RKO361*, my NJPW friend! :ajhi

Message me that Bliss :rude GIF too, please! :aj3


----------



## starsfan24

Team Rude off to Europe.


----------



## 3ku1

OFf to Europe now huh? Said her good byes to Murphy and the dogs :lol. Poor guy. I guess he has probably adapted to that reality over the past year now.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted  #TeamRude


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Want to complain about her push. Then tell me one Woman in WWE. Hell one man. Hell only Wyatt is all I can think of. Can cut a ten minute promo and make it look like child's play? You can't. Why do you think they made her open Raw.


Not sure if you are including veteran talent but Jericho obviously. Anyone astute enough to draw a comparison between Crash Holly and Elroy Jetson immediately gets moved to the head of the class IMO.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> Not sure if you are including veteran talent but Jericho obviously. Anyone astute enough to draw a comparison between Crash Holly and Elroy Jetson immediately gets moved to the head of the class IMO.


Well yeah Jericho obviousley. But in terms of the woman Lana is a possiblity. But she was only Rusev's mouth piece. As a Solo yet to see her debut yet. But out of the woman on Raw, their is no one who holds a candle to her right now. So I was just saying if one is going to complain about her push, then well be reasonable about it you know. Wyatt is one of my other favs. I just love his presence, like Bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

Some bliss


----------



## Jersey




----------



## WFAcer

Maybe a little late, but I just got home...

Holy Shit, that victory was WONDERFUL!. Alexa's best match. Bayley was great too. I still don't like to much that DDT finisher, but it was very opportunistic after that slam on the post. As I said before, I hope she has a long and dominant reign, and remain heel long time too. 

PS: That Iron Man attire looks soooooooooo freaking good on her :agree: God bless the cameramen, who provided lots of quality material :Tripslick


----------



## JC00




----------



## TraumaCaspian

I got to say it was amazing on Raw yesterday we got nearly a whole half hour of Alexa Bliss from the promo and the match! The cure to making raw not feel like 3 hours is more Bliss!


----------



## CharlieTJunior

TraumaCaspian said:


> I got to say it was amazing on Raw yesterday we got nearly a whole half hour of Alexa Bliss from the promo and the match! The cure to making raw not feel like 3 hours is more Bliss!


That is what absolutely sucks about the brand extension in that we have to wait a whole seven days for the next episode in the sage of Little Miss Bliss :frown2:


----------



## 3ku1

IS that her and Nia at the airport? Would of they arrived in Rome yet. The first leg of the tour? I wonder if they well establish Team Rude over the next few weeks. Including the London Raw. Must be nice for her to travel with Nia again, seeing how close they are.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> That is what absolutely sucks about the brand extension in that we have to wait a whole seven days for the next episode in the sage of Little Miss Bliss :frown2:


The brand split is stupid anyway. I am thnakful for it. As if it did not happen, Lexi would most likely be still in NXT even to this day. But I think it is over done. WWE don't have the roster to do two shows two nights in a row. Combined with 1000 hours of programming in a week. To me it is over kill. Personally though. I just watch for Bliss atm. Main Event. Wyatt e.t.c. So its not too bad. Week is good for me. Because when I watch any tv show in any format. I don't like over watching. Having a week in between is good.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> That is what absolutely sucks about the brand extension in that we have to wait a whole seven days for the next episode in the sage of Little Miss Bliss :frown2:


Honestly, it wouldn't be any different if there wasn't a brand split.. Alexa would rarely appear on both in the same week. I mean Charlotte, Sasha and Becky were barely appearing on both shows in the same week before the split..


----------



## WFAcer

TraumaCaspian said:


> I got to say it was amazing on Raw yesterday we got nearly a whole half hour of Alexa Bliss from the promo and the match! The cure to making raw not feel like 3 hours is more Bliss!


Every time a comment from you appears, I stay hypnotized in your avatar. She really is paradise. :done


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> IS that her and Nia at the airport? Would of they arrived in Rome yet. The first leg of the tour? I wonder if they well establish Team Rude over the next few weeks. Including the London Raw. Must be nice for her to travel with Nia again, seeing how close they are.


Might have been.


No they aren't landing in Rome until 8AM local time, according to this


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Her belt is climbing! up to $1000+


----------



## starsfan24

Nia bringing us the goods.


----------



## 3ku1

Shit $1.000? I love Alexa. But who would spend that amount of money. Sorry I'm poor :lol


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I think her smackdown belt sold for close to $2000 so I am looking forward to seeing what this one goes for, especially since it's a real milestone one to own.

EDIT: Nevermind, thought it went for more


----------



## starsfan24

Here are her three belt auctions.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Wow yeah so I think this belt now will close to $1500 to 2,000 since there are still a number of days left for it


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted

Alexa on IG


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_&#55357;&#56840; #raw #blissdoff #blissfit #littlemissbliss #womenschampion


----------



## Flair Shot

CharlieTJunior said:


> That is what absolutely sucks about the brand extension in that we have to wait a whole seven days for the next episode in the sage of Little Miss Bliss :frown2:


Look at it this way, as crazy as it sounds atleast it's not overkill this way.


----------



## 3ku1

Probably in Rome now. Alexa retweeted such a nerd ha


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Must be nice for her being on tour for the next two weeks, to have Nia to travel with.


----------



## WFAcer

From Alexa's Instagram.










*alexa_bliss_wwe_:* Rome &#55357;&#56740;✌&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## WFAcer

More Rome:


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## TraumaCaspian

RKO361 said:


>


Amazing to see her wearing both Smackdown and Raw women's champion rings!


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859804863282126848
Ok I laughed.



> It’s not like the girl is Ahmed Johnson either, she can go in the ring. Her finisher, Twisted Bliss, may not be Neville’s Red Arrow, but it works. Couple that with her vintage DDT and her gymnast background and we have a working arsenal. Not to mention she does all of this while wearing a belly button ring - caution to the wind, Maggle!


----------



## JC00

New batch of signed "Little Miss Bliss" shirts up on WWE Auction. Only 10, so if you want 1 get on that quick because they could be gone within the next couple of hours











http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1824764


----------



## starsfan24

Something I found interesting while looking at the auctions available.

Bliss signed title $1,021
Jericho signed US Title $710


----------



## Wildcat410

starsfan24 said:


> Something I found interesting while looking at the auctions available.
> 
> Bliss signed title $1,021
> Jericho signed US Title $710


And that is with Jericho being rather awesome in his own right.


----------



## Zappers

3ku1 said:


> Oh yeah that was not a critisism at all. I think Alexa brings a pure aggression and intensity out of Sasha. That is why I am looking forward to their future feud. I am just saying on the real life tension. Reminds me a bit of Vin Diesel and The Rock lol. You know their was talks about them not getting on. It turned out it wasen't pure hate. But just differing styles and differing personalties you know. I am just saying they are both professionals end of day.


No kidding, Sasha is the one that broke Alexa's nose in NXT


----------



## Wildcat410

Rave Bunny said:


> *RKO361*, my NJPW friend! :ajhi
> 
> Message me that Bliss :rude GIF too, please! :aj3


I just know there is an Angelina Love gif out there somewhere. With her making almost the same expression from a similar vantage point. Takes me back.




CharlieTJunior said:


> You make a good argument but we'll have to agree to disagree. Jackie Robinson transcended baseball by breaking the color barrier so he's on somewhat of a different level than any other athlete ever to play the game. That being said I think it's still fair to compare talent from different generations based upon what they accomplished in their careers. For example even without the fact that Babe Ruth brought baseball back from the brink of irrelevance after the Black Sox scandal, he'd still be baseball greatest player based on the fact that even if he wasn't a hall of fame slugger, he likely would've made the hall of fame as a pitcher. There is no other player who can lay claim to that and while you can argue that the modern athlete isn't given that opportunity, the facts still stand that the Babe is arguably the greatest ever to play the game because of his superiority at two vastly different aspects of the same game.


A baseball historian *and* a Bliss fan? Welcome! Welcome indeed!




3ku1 said:


> The brand split is stupid anyway. I am thnakful for it. As if it did not happen, Lexi would most likely be still in NXT even to this day. But I think it is over done. WWE don't have the roster to do two shows two nights in a row. Combined with 1000 hours of programming in a week. To me it is over kill. Personally though. I just watch for Bliss atm. Main Event. Wyatt e.t.c. So its not too bad. Week is good for me. Because when I watch any tv show in any format. I don't like over watching. Having a week in between is good.


While I am not that crazy about the concept, I like that it gives more potential people a chance to showcase themselves on tv. It's more good than bad imo.

But yeah wrestling is kind of overdoing it based on interest level vs available programming imo. Not that they have a choice, mind you.


----------



## Jam

Throwback (Thursday is tomorrow but who cares)


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Looks for the tour the women's match will be a six-woman tag Alexa, Nia and Emma vs Bayley, Sasha and Mickie... Judging by WWE's Snapchat. Sasha got the win, not sure on who though...


----------



## 3ku1

I know it is just a house show in Rome lol. But I am glad Alexa did not get the pinfall. She has had too many wins lately .


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

It's nice that the wrestlers seem to be able to take in some of the cities they visit. One of the few groups of traveling entertainers out there who seem to be able to do that. Perhaps it's due to the fact that 99.9% of them can still enjoy relative anonymity when they are out among the public or perhaps it's due to the fact that they have more daywalking time than other entertainers. Either way nice to see Blissy out and about.


----------



## JC00

Some fan videos from tonight's Rome show


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Damn Lance. Lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859917768467988480


----------



## 3ku1

What Culture did a Ten Things you diddnt know about Alexa Bliss. Pretty much nothing new to me anyway. But a cute photo of her when she was young. Around the time she was going through that eating disorder. That nearly cost her life. Thank god she got the help she needed. 

http://whatculture.com/wwe/10-things-you-didn-39-t-know-about-alexa-bliss?page=4


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859920272153071616


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Thank you Rome &#55357;&#56740;#wwe #blissfit #blissdoff #littlemissbliss


----------



## 3ku1

Does she have two days off now? Or a day off? I think her next show is tommorro


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859907723491774465
Haha Sasha. I love house shows.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Does she have two days off now? Or a day off? I think her next show is tommorro


From Cageside:



> Check it out:
> 
> May 3 - Rome, Italy (Raw)
> May 4 - Bolonga, Italy (Raw)
> May 4 - Glasgow, Scotland (SmackDown)
> May 5 - Dublin, Ireland (Raw)
> May 5 - Cardiff, Wales (SmackDown)
> May 6 - Valencia, Spain (SmackDown)
> May 6 - Norwich, England (WWE UK Championship TV taping)
> May 6 - Belfast, Northern Ireland (Raw)
> May 7 - A Coruna, Spain (SmackDown)
> May 7 - Norwich, England (WWE UK Championship TV Taping)
> May 7 - Liverpool (Raw)
> May 8 - London, England (Raw taping)
> May 8 - Bournemouth, England (SmackDown)
> May 9 - London, England (SmackDown & 205 Live taping)
> May 9 - Lille, France (Raw)
> May 10 - Zurich, Switzerland (SmackDown)
> May 10 - Birmingham, England (Raw)
> May 11 - Stuttgart, Germany (Raw)
> May 11 - Sheffield, England (SmackDown)
> May 12 - Liege, Belgium (Raw)
> May 12 - Newcastle, England (SmackDown)
> May 13 - Stockholm Sweden (SmackDown)
> May 13 - Rotterdam, The Netherlands (Raw)
> May 14 - Copenhagen, Denmark (SmackDown)
> 
> This doesn't count the numerous appearances, interviews and signings they'll be called on to do in places the company only stops once or twice a year.
> 
> Then back home, and right back to work before a mid-week break:
> 
> May 15 - Newark (Raw taping)
> May 16 - Manchester, NH (SmackDown & 205 Live taping)


----------



## 3ku1

Queen I think she is mistaken their is only one Queen of WWE .


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> From Cageside:


Damn Packed Schedule. She is going to be exhausted once she get's back on the 14th. The Last Raw Show is on the 13th it seems. Guess she well be looking forward to seeing Murphy and the Dogs lol . So Raw in Londan next Monday. I Feel tired just looking at that schedule lol.


----------



## Mango13

All these weird embeds of insta and twitter, you know you can just take the picture without doing the embed right?


----------



## starsfan24

Mango13 said:


> All these weird embeds of insta and twitter, you know you can just take the picture without doing the embed right?


Teach me your ways.


----------



## JC00

Must be getting really tough for the anti-Alexa people. All these blogs and podcasts raving about her... Really kills their "her marks vastly overrate her" narrative.


----------



## 3ku1

I can't I have to screen cap her IG's. Because some reason this site won't allow me to post or Embed IG Posts properly. ON the General WWE section I can though, weird.


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


> All these weird embeds of insta and twitter, you know you can just take the picture without doing the embed right?


I did exactly that.. I just posted her caption for the picture....


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Must be getting really tough for the anti-Alexa people. All these blogs and podcasts raving about her... Really kills their "her marks vastly overrate her" narrative.


Yeah what is it now, the industry peeps vastly overrate her. Some of her anti fans, need to accept the fact, it takes more then wrestling and size to make it in WWE. When you look like that, and can cut promos on such a high level beyond any woman in WWE today. And is a safe and decent worker. Well I am sorry but your going to go far in WWE, and her detractors can do two things Accept it and Like it .


----------



## dior

JC00 said:


> Must be getting really tough for the anti-Alexa people. All these blogs and podcasts raving about her... Really kills their "her marks vastly overrate her" narrative.


It's Charlie marks that spend all day here that say that. They're threatened. She is young and beautiful. Charlotte's 31 but looks late-30s. I can't wait for Alexa vs Charlotte.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Alexa v Charlotte maybe a money match down the track. At a Cross Promotional PPV. Champion v Champion. Yes most of them are threatned by Alexa . They should be..


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Now on WWE Auction &#55357;&#56840; #WWE #raw #womenschampionship #littlemissbliss #blissdoff #blissfit


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Must be getting really tough for the anti-Alexa people. All these blogs and podcasts raving about her... Really kills their "her marks vastly overrate her" narrative.


It's really nice to see all the praise she's been getting lately, and she has earned every bit of it.











Drink it in, maaaaan


----------



## 3ku1

Whoops already posted. Gotta be quick around here haha.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> 1) Five Feet of Greatness - If it wasn't obvious why Alexa Bliss would be Raw Women's Champion in a relatively "short" period of time, this segment should have made it perfectly clear.


----------



## 3ku1

Well on Alexa earning it. I knew she was a star. Because she was one in Bamf. Just needed better booking. And look at her now. Post that iconic now heel turn.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Whoops already posted. Gotta be quick around here haha.


Lol I was on Twitter when it popped up.


----------



## JC00

I thought this was a pretty good bump from her.


----------



## 3ku1

Ouch she landed on the mic. Well her back anyway lol.


----------



## Wildcat410

JC00 said:


> Must be getting really tough for the anti-Alexa people. All these blogs and podcasts raving about her... Really kills their "her marks vastly overrate her" narrative.


It's funny how unoriginal and infantile some of the comments are as well. They remind me of the "Trish is just another Stacy/Torrie/Major Gunns." Or even "Trish is sexing Trips/Vince/Shane."


----------



## JC00

Only 4 signed "Little Miss Bliss" shirts left on WWE Auction... They'll probably be gone by nights end.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> Teach me your ways.


There is a plugin for Chrome called instagram stories, it will allow you to right click on the picture and hit save, it will also allow you to view instagram stories and save them from the pc


----------



## WFAcer

PaigeLover said:


>


Those eyes are perfection <3


----------



## Mango13

WFAcer said:


> Those eyes are perfection <3


Blue eyes are such a turn on, Idk if it's because I also have blue eyes, or if its because blue eyes are recessive so it's like a 25% chance to get them if only one parent has blue eyes or both but yeah...


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa well be in Singapore in June. WWE just on their Twitter. Call her Carman Santiago.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Only 4 signed "Little Miss Bliss" shirts left on WWE Auction... They'll probably be gone by nights end.


down to 3 now


----------



## 3ku1

I bought a mens Five Feet of Fury shirt. The only second merch I have bought from a WWE talent ever. The first was The Rock .


----------



## JC00

Anyone see last night's TS??? If that's what they are going to get out of the heel women going forward, then YIKES, that show is really gonna miss Alexa....


----------



## 3ku1

Raw Talk seems a rip off of TS anyway. Alexa really shined on that show. SD Live don't really have any top heels on that brand now to be quite honest. Everyone keeps going on about how good the segment was. But really is their top feud Elsworth v Becky? :lol. Alexa V Bayley any day.


----------



## starsfan24

Talking Smack is the one thing about Alexa on Smackdown that i'll miss the most.


----------



## JC00

The autographed Raw title is now up to $1760


Just for a reference

Bayley's winning bid was $1500
Charlotte's $850 (this was the replica that was signed after the new Women's title belt debuted after WM last year)
Charlotte's 2nd win- $1010 
Charlotte's 4th win- $1980
Sasha's $2000 (her first title win)
Sasha's $1110 (this was her 3rd title win. Don't think they put one up for her 2nd win)
Naomi's $1300 (her first title win)
Becky's went for $3900.. But we all know how crazy the Beckbeards are for Becky...


Honestly with basically 5 days to go, I could really see the winning bid approaching what Becky's went for


Also only 1 "Little Miss Bliss" autographed shirt left. So you can consider that sold out.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> The autographed Raw title is now up to $1700


Bidding over the past half hour


----------



## 3ku1

Murphy with that like lol. He was at an NXT tv taping. Seemed to be a triple threat Match. Following activity on NXT on social media. Seems he's getting a decent following. Tons of ppl want him to get a big push. Hope it happens for the guy. Seeing him go. He's like Sami Zayn with charisma I read somewhere say. One NXT Reviewer said "I don't think ppl realise how good Buddy Murphy is". Here's hoping.

ETA: I know it's a Alexa thread. But it's relatable


----------



## starsfan24

Top 3 opponents according to Nikki that she's faced. I'm assuming current roster.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859940545703038976


----------



## 3ku1

Nikki fanning the flames ha.


----------



## starsfan24

Her signed shirts are sold out.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Raw Talk seems a rip off of TS anyway. Alexa really shined on that show. SD Live don't really have any top heels on that brand now to be quite honest. Everyone keeps going on about how good the segment was. But really is their top feud Elsworth v Becky? :lol. Alexa V Bayley any day.


In fairness Carmella is entertaining at least.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> In fairness Carmella is entertaining at least.


Carmellas hot. Well most of them are. I just think the sd woman's division lacks a real top Babyface and heel. Like Raw has with Alexa and Bayley.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Carmellas hot. Well most of them are. I just think the sd woman's division lacks a real top Babyface and heel. Like Raw has with Alexa and Bayley.


They are clearly behind


----------



## starsfan24

Ok so I was misinformed on the other belt auctions and apparently they went for more than what my browser showed. For some reason.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859974984235724800


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Ok so I was misinformed on the other belt auctions and apparently they went for more than what my browser showed. For some reason.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859974984235724800


Actually you weren't wrong


http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auct...ontent=Post&utm_campaign=auction&sf64422281=1

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auct...ontent=Post&utm_campaign=auction&sf64422281=1


Looks like they did 2 auctions for that one


----------



## JC00

Video game style remix of her theme

https://soundcloud.com/jlongolucco/alexa-bliss-video-game-cover


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Well on Alexa earning it. I knew she was a star. Because she was one in Bamf. Just needed better booking. And look at her now. Post that iconic now heel turn.


I tuned into some old NXT episodes just to see what the buzz was on BAMF and to be honest with you there was none IMHO. It was a great device for Alexa to develop her chops under the radar but the two guys she was with were segment two material. Neither would rank anywhere near anything notable in the golden era. Anyone remember a tag team named "Well Dunn"? Well if you do you'll catch my drift on BAMF and if you don't I've made my point.



3ku1 said:


> Carmellas hot. Well most of them are. I just think the sd woman's division lacks a real top Babyface and heel. Like Raw has with Alexa and Bayley.


Carmella is a professional wrestling character. Just like the other Carmella that came before her and the other Carmella that came before her.



JC00 said:


> Actually you weren't wrong
> 
> 
> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auct...ontent=Post&utm_campaign=auction&sf64422281=1
> 
> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auct...ontent=Post&utm_campaign=auction&sf64422281=1
> 
> 
> Looks like they did 2 auctions for that one


Wow these belts aren't even ring worn...they are replicas, that is just crazy!


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> I tuned into some old NXT episodes just to see what the buzz was on BAMF and to be honest with you there was none IMHO. It was a great device for Alexa to develop her chops under the radar but the two guys she was with were segment two material. Neither would rank anywhere near anything notable in the golden era. Anyone remember a tag team named "Well Dunn"? Well if you do you'll catch my drift on BAMF and if you don't I've made my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Carmella is a professional wrestling character. Just like the other Carmella that came before her and the other Carmella that came before her.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these belts aren't even ring worn...they are replicas, that is just crazy!


We I never meant Bamf were amazing. I was just saying Bliss was clearly a star in the stable. Her fiancé was one of the guys Buddy Murphy. Who's actually found his own path since Bliss went to the main roster. He's a decent talent on his own.


----------



## JC00

WWE Poll: Which Superstar has the coolest fashion style? 

http://www.wwe.com/polls/which-superstar-has-the-coolest-fashion-style

Currently:

13% Nakamura
12% Alexa
11% Enzo
10% Sasha


----------



## starsfan24

Pulled even at 13%


----------



## 3ku1

Best fashion style? Wwe we'll come up with any stupid poll to get traffic. What's next best hair I can see it :lol


----------



## TraumaCaspian

How much were the signed shirts going for?


----------



## starsfan24

$75 I believe. Lasted about 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> $75 I believe. Lasted about 6 or 7 hours.


Honestly think that was just because people didn't realize those were up sale until Alexa tweeted out about the signed belt


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Damn honestly if I would have seen this earlier I probably would have bought one, but I am sure they will do more


----------



## 3ku1

$1.000 for the signed replica belt. I wouldent make that money in a year lol. Kidding, sort of.

ETA: ppl on social media are accusing WWE of over working their talent. Have to agree that is one hectic ass schedule. For Bliss gets hours with Murphy on the 14th. Dealing with Jetlag. Then Raw New Jersey 15th.


----------



## starsfan24

At the Vatican. Short people probs for Lexi. Jumping to get into the frame :lol


----------



## 3ku1

I think that's tom Phillips. Host and commentator. Lexi short person struggles :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Nah it's one of the backstage interview guys.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Nah it's one of the backstage interview guys.


Yeah he's host backstage guy at Raw. Thought he looked liked Tom Phillips never mind


----------



## 3ku1

Cute


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

TraumaCaspian said:


> Damn honestly if I would have seen this earlier I probably would have bought one, but I am sure they will do more


There was one on eBay the last time I checked. Not sure what it's going for though.


----------



## 3ku1

Such a nerd


----------



## JC00




----------



## joesmith

wheres the nudes? where?


----------



## 3ku1

joesmith said:


> wheres the nudes? where?


They are fake go to pornhub if you want porn.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> They are fake go to pornhub if you want porn.


Don't really blame him for wanting to see them but alas they are fake so no real point.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Don't really blame him for wanting to see them but alas they are fake so no real point.


I do. I don't want to see Alexa nude. Yeah shes hot yadda yadda yadda. But someone on this site needs to set a precedence, and have some respect for Alexa and all ya know.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I do. I don't want to see Alexa nude. Yeah shes hot yadda yadda yadda. But someone on this site needs to set a precedence, and have some respect for Alexa and all ya know.


Well if they do show up I would more than likely look at them. (Assuming they exist)


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Pulled even at 13%


now leading


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> I do. I don't want to see Alexa nude. Yeah shes hot yadda yadda yadda. But someone on this site needs to set a precedence, and have some respect for Alexa and all ya know.


This is a ridiculous topic of conversation IMO so I'll make it short. I guess some people could argue from a hypothetical standpoint, the fact that these types of photographs are in such demand when it comes to Bliss is an indicator of her popularity as a sex symbol. But then again with the exception of Nia Jax, most wrestling fans would probably would probably cop a peek at risque photographs of any the divas.

The bigger issue is what would the appearance of such photos mean to Bliss' career at this stage in her life? It would hardly be the death knell, but I don't think it would be any help to her either. The Paige situation is different as she is allegedly getting canned for a whole number of reasons but as Bliss supporters, I think it's best for us to hope that photographs of this nature never existed in the first place because my feeling is the emergence of such photographs can only do more harm than good to her in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> This is a ridiculous topic of conversation IMO so I'll make it short. I guess some people could argue from a hypothetical standpoint, the fact that these types of photographs are in such demand when it comes to Bliss is an indicator of her popularity as a sex symbol. But then again with the exception of Nia Jax, most wrestling fans would probably would probably cop a peek at risque photographs of any the divas.
> 
> The bigger issue is what would the appearance of such photos mean to Bliss' career at this stage in her life? It would hardly be the death knell, but I don't think it would be any help to her either. The Paige situation is different as she is allegedly getting canned for a whole number of reasons but as Bliss supporters, I think it's best for us to hope that photographs of this nature never existed in the first place because my feeling is the emergence of such photographs can only do more harm than good to her in the grand scheme of things.


agreed. i hope she doesn't have or will ever have nudes of her leaked. its her own business. if i want to go see tits at anytime i'll go to pornhub


----------



## starsfan24

They seemed to be having a good time over in Europe :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard

also some comments in the paige leak thread are a bit disgusting. I don't think it's fair to call all women in wrestling or in entertainment hoes. Just because of a few notorious examples, not all of them are whores with no self control. Terrible attitude to have toward women


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00




----------



## FlacoMan

WONDERFUL photo shoot.


----------



## Banez

That RAW title looks good on Little Miss Bliss.


----------



## Danica

girl crush!! :eva2


----------



## starsfan24

Up over $1800


----------



## FlacoMan

Instagram:










*alexa_bliss_wwe_:* So this happened... @niajaxwwe @ringsidec #lifesize #shinebright #shinefar


----------



## dior

JC00 said:


>


Balor and her are both very beautiful.


----------



## FlacoMan

Danica said:


>


Best pose ever. it looks so cool on her.


----------



## starsfan24

FINALLY changed her bio :lol


----------



## DELETE

JC00 said:


>


Balor and alexa!!! 

Im shipping those two so fucking hard rn.


----------



## Dolorian

#WWEBologna


----------



## Not Lying

JC00 said:


>


arguably the Best looking guy and chick in the company.


----------



## starsfan24

Dolorian said:


> #WWEBologna


I really miss the BAMF gear.


----------



## JC00

wwe#Raw #WomensChampion Alexa_bliss_wwe_ is as cold as ice. #WWEBologna


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Up over $1800


$1965 now


----------



## starsfan24

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/kimberlasskick/view/19821669

More Stone Cold praise.



> "Has a very dynamic promo. Boy I tell you what she's quick on her feet, got a smart mouth on her. I love her promo already and she's just getting started. Her work is coming along and she's getting pretty damn good."


----------



## 3ku1

But Stone Cold is overrating her right? :lol.


----------



## 3ku1

That machomancena user is insane. He just created another thread I am sick of Alexa Bliss :lol. Because the Alexa Bliss is overrated thread that ammased nearly 300 replies. Clearly was not enough. Troll.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## dior

Danica said:


> girl crush!! :eva2


Absolute goddess.


----------



## dior

Danica said:


> girl crush!! :eva2


Can someone make this into an avatar for me?


----------



## 3ku1

Looks on Alexa and Nias face they diddn't win. OR just playing up the heel to the crowd


----------



## FlacoMan

3ku1 said:


> That machomancena user is insane. He just created another thread I am sick of Alexa Bliss :lol. Because the Alexa Bliss is overrated thread that ammased nearly 300 replies. Clearly was not enough. Troll.


That OBSOLETE MULE needs help, seriously...


----------



## JC00

"What the hell would Austin know"


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Looks on Alexa and Nias face they diddn't win. OR just playing up the heel to the crowd







Faces usually always win at house shows unless it's a title match and the champ is a heel...


----------



## JC00

xyz5555 said:


> Can someone make this into an avatar for me?


.....


----------



## starsfan24

Typing up the quotes from Austin's podcast. Listening to it right now. Will post when finished.


----------



## dior

JC00 said:


> .....


Thanks! 0


----------



## starsfan24

Oofta that took awhile. Here's the full segment. 



> *SCSA:* "My thoughts are this, both of these women worked their asses off, they had a good match. That being said there was a couple of hiccups in the match, but what I got out of this match is that both of these women have great chemistry together. I want to see these two work again. There's a lot of natural chemistry there. The match itself was fine, other than the few hiccups.
> 
> Let's go into one thing that I want to point out, I love the fact that Bayley laid in more on that comeback, she's a lot more salty on the comeback, she's laying her shit in. I'm digging that, she's trying to fight for that belt so when she's bringing that shit I'm buying it and that's the way I want her to fight. She's that hugger, the kids love her, she's white meat babyface, so she needs that. When you try to take that belt from her she needs to get mean.
> 
> Let's get into this, on the other side of your point Alexa Bliss, pretty green in the ring still, already is a very dynamic promo, she's quick on her feet, got a smart mouth on her, I love her promo already and she's just gotten started, her work is coming along and she's getting pretty damn good.
> 
> So it was a competitive match, here's the thing, after the match they had going into the finish, I could see the writing on the wall because I knew this PPV happening in San Jose. I knew that's where Bayley was from, I knew historically, hell if we was going down to Norman Oklahoma, OKC, wherever for a Raw I might be beating the dogshit out of Jim Ross because he's from there, you know time to work up some heat on somebody because it's their hometown.
> 
> I would've really preferred that Bayley go over in this match, and if they want to put the belt on Alexa they should do it on Raw. I thought they should've took care of her in her hometown because when she got beat in the fashion that she got beat in it sapped the energy right out of that crowd. Did you notice that?"
> 
> *Court Bauer (of MLW Radio):* Yeah it did. It took the wind out of the crowd's sails. It built to the finish and the air went out of the arena.
> 
> *SCSA:* "And I could see it coming and the reason I could see it coming because she runs into that turnbuckle cover or whatever it is. And then she hits it again and I'm thinking, okay they're putting a ***** in her armor, here's a shot into the side of the battleship, small package and then Alexa just picks her up, DDT, clean in the middle out of nowhere, after the two said shots on the turnbuckle gimmick.
> 
> I was like man, if you're gonna beat Bayley, this needs to be a screwjob finish so in my opinion Alexa gets some heat out of it. And so you have some sympathy for Bayley, I mean maybe some people had sympathy for Bayley. She kept running into the thing and it was part of the match, DDT out of nowhere. But if you're trying to heat Alexa up, and she's pretty good little heat seeking missile. She's got a little bit of heat to her but you always want more if you're gonna beat the champ in her hometown, screwjob finish so you've got sympathy for Bayley, Alexa is more over because of the heat.
> 
> So I thought leaving this match, always look at what happens to each person or each tag team after the match, as compared to where they were before the match. So I looked at this as pretty much Bayley comes out a little bit on the downside because she lost seemingly clean in my opinion in the middle of the ring. Alexa comes out as the champion, so a little bit farther down the road because she is the champion, but if she had done the screwjob and gotten the heat cheating to win she'd still have the belt, she'd have more heat. Bayley would've gotten screwed out of it so you'd build more sympathy for Bayley and you want to see them, and more sympathetic to Bayley. I think Bayley came out a little more on the negative side. Alexa came out on the positive side, but both could've came out on the positive side and Alexa even more so by getting the belt done in a screwjob fashion over the babyface."
> 
> *CB:* "I would've pushed back the title switch maybe 24 hours just to put it on Raw."
> 
> *SCSA:* "I would have too."
> 
> *CB:* "Because I understand they were selling a ton of Bayley merch in San Jose at the arena, she would've been made in her home town, because it's not like she's established. She's still very much new to the whole scene, and to have that big hero's homecoming and then be holding the belt high at the end of the night and getting that big pop. Dude, you can play to that on a Kevin Dunn package all the time and make her. You can also have someone that can draw in the local market because you remember that big title defense. Again, 24 hours would've made a world of difference on this."
> 
> *SCSA* "I agree 100% man, her holding the belt in her hometown, she would've been a lot more over. Here's the thing, Alexa Bliss goes into this, they have a damn good performance, a couple of hiccups, but just because of the rub of being in a high profile spot, it wasn't the main event, but goddang it was a damn good spot. She's gonna come out just from a heel standpoint of getting her shit in, working on the heat, and then somehow Bayley slips over. Like you said the 24 hours, I would've done it on Raw, but I would've let the champ Bayley win in her hometown.
> 
> Again, fair enough match, props to both women. Alexa Bliss good luck with that championship belt. Bayley, good luck in the chase for that championship belt as they fall back in the mix and we're gonna see what happens from here. What are your thoughts moving forward as far as that women's division goes?"
> 
> *CB:* "It's not cooking exactly like the Smackdown division where I feel like they have a lot of cool things in the pot that's brewing. I think slow and steady, and a singular feud is the best for the focus of the women's division on Raw vs. Smackdown where it's just, they have a more loaded division. You have Sasha on Raw, I think you're gonna get there, but I think the focus should remain on Alexa and Bayley for the time being."


----------



## 3ku1

Man I don't think Becky v Elsworth is a cooking division on fire :lol. But I understand what Austin is saying. Bliss could of won through a screw or something. But some reason they decided to give a cleanish victory to Bliss. Then again I don't mind it. Bliss backs up what she says, she is a strong heel.


----------



## JC00

I don't know I will have to slightly disagree with them on "the title change was inevitable because it was in her hometown" because there was the whole "Alexa won't get the title that fast/they won't let her get a record before Charlotte" element too. So I think if you look back there was more people thinking Bayley would retain especially after Naomi and Alexa had won in their hometowns.


----------



## 3ku1

Especially seeing Alexa won in her home town too, so it bucked the trend. SD Live has no clearly defined Top Heel and Face. Like Raw does. I watched SD Segment I liked it. But I am not excited by any of the matches either. I mean Becky v Elsworth speaks for it self lol. Alexa winning the title imo was due to Bayley dieing as champion.


----------



## 3ku1

I know this has been posted before but watched it again. She is so adorable in it. And I enjoyed the insight into her and Murphy's relationship. I am sure she is face timing Murphy over the next two weeks, I presume.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> I know this has been posted before but watched it again. She is so adorable in it. And I enjoyed the insight into her and Murphy's relationship. I am sure she is face timing Murphy over the next two weeks, I presume.


----------



## 3ku1

Cheers LOL. I don't know what it is but I can never post IG or YT links properly on this section.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Cheers LOL. I don't know what it is but I can never post IG or YT links properly on this section.


You need to just have the ending of the youtube url after the = so the coding should look like this

[MEDIA=youtube]KsM97KXpGXA[/MEDIA]


----------



## Jersey




----------



## CharlieTJunior

One aspect of sports entertainment that Alexa Bliss has proven herself to be extremely deft at handling is the marketing aspect of the industry. In under a year's time she has turned herself into one of the most marketable and therefore bankable commodities on the roster. Her catchphrases, nicknames and colorful appearance have all lent themselves to be easy sells for t-shirts, posters and other memorabilia. The only thing left to do is to do something (anything!) about that horrendous doll she has out in shops right now! It looks nothing like her and does not speak well of her current on screen persona. That said, given how stingy WWE can be at times, I wonder if they'd pay royalties to allow Alexa Bliss dolls to be cast in the likeness of her Harley Quinn and Iron Man attire? Probably not, but even so any of her modern outfits is better than this sad thing:


----------



## JC00

Meltzer gave Alexa/Bayley a 3.25

If you are into his opinion. I however am not


----------



## 3ku1

Meltzer gives out 5.0's like the vaccine. 3.25 seems like a relative rating. Seems Alexa/Bayley has been getting decent ratings. They showed great chemistry. And i see them going at the next raw ppv again. Maybe Nia is involved this time.


----------



## starsfan24

About where I had it at.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Wow love her new Photoshoot! Time to make a new signature!


----------



## 3ku1

New photo shoot?


----------



## KC Armstrong

When Stone Cold says he loves your promos you're probably doing something right.


I have no clue, however, what in the blue hell Court Bauer was talking about. The SmackDown women's division "cooking" and "loaded". Are you kidding me? 

Natalya, Carmella and Tamina Snuka (plus Ellsworth) are your top heels and that is supposed to be a loaded division? I respectfully disagree. That whole "welcoming committee" storyline doesn't do anything for me, either. On Raw we have an actual feud for the title which will probably keep going, and we have seen really good segments and promos every single week since the superstar shake-up. 




> New photo shoot?


Talking about the shoot with the RAW belt at Payback.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> When Stone Cold says he loves your promos you're probably doing something right.
> 
> 
> I have no clue, however, what in the blue hell Court Bauer was talking about. The SmackDown women's division "cooking" and "loaded". Are you kidding me?
> 
> Natalya, Carmella and Tamina Snuka (plus Ellsworth) are your top heels and that is supposed to be a loaded division? I respectfully disagree. That whole "welcoming committee" storyline doesn't do anything for me, either. On Raw we have an actual feud for the title which will probably keep going, and we have seen really good segments and promos every single week since the superstar shake-up.


Totally agree with you on that.


----------



## 3ku1

My Sig! :lol. Sorry my bad


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> New photo shoot?


The Photoshoot from payback with the title


----------



## KC Armstrong

Post-shakeup:

Alexa/Mickie debut including a Nia beatdown was good, very entertaining #1 Contender Fatal 4-Way the next week, awesome Lexi promos the past 2 weeks. Meanwhile SmackDown gave us the welcoming committee. Raw division post-shakeup has been far more entertaining and it's not even close imo. I guess for some people the best division is the one Charlotte is currently a part of, no matter what is actually happening.


----------



## 3ku1

SD Division lacks direction. Their top feud is Becky Elsworth. That speaks for it self. No top Face or heel. Bayley Alexa had a solid match. Alexa won clearly to extend their feud to the next ppv. Where Bayley we'll prob get her title back. Putting Alexa aside. I think Raws Division is far superior. But yeah the Charlotte factor.


----------



## JC00

Now hearing what Meltzer said definitely think he would have rated it 3.5 if Bayley won. 

I don't like the assumption that Bayley lost because it was her hometown. Match could have been on the moon and Alexa was going over. Plus Vince just kinda of proved he isn't against hometown people winning with Alexa and Naomi both winning in their hometowns.

He put the belt on the most entertaining women.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Alexa won clearly to extend their feud to the next ppv. Where Bayley we'll prob get her title back.


I certainly hope they're not stupid enough to give it right back to Bayley. Bayley needs to chase the belt for a while and get back into the role that made her popular in the first place. What kind of journey would it be for the underdog if she got the belt back right away? It would do absolutely nothing for her character. It wouldn't do anything for Lexi, either, because you don't establish your new top heel with a 30-day title reign.

If they're still determined to have Bayley vs. Sasha in Brooklyn for the title, Sasha should take the belt from Lexi no sooner than July at Big Balls on Fire.


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa needs to hold it just for the fact that I'm going in to that atrocity of a named PPV and she needs to have the belt. If they do go for Sasha vs Bayley in Brooklyn then Sasha has to be the one to take it off of her. But please let her get a few defenses in before going straight to somebody else.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha v Alexa at great balls of Fire? Balls BALLS BALLS. Wtf :lol. Sasha wins the title. Turns heel on Bayley. Bayley v Sasha at SS. I'll be fine with that. Just depends how they book Bliss. And we'll stop all the Alexa is over pushed bs. But yeah hope Bliss defends it a few time.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

FlacoMan said:


> That OBSOLETE MULE needs help, seriously...


well he can't come in here anymore to bitch or troll so he has no choice


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Sasha v Alexa at great balls of Fire? Balls BALLS BALLS. Wtf :lol. Sasha wins the title. Turns heel on Bayley. Bayley v Sasha at SS. I'll be fine with that. Just depends how they book Bliss. *And we'll stop all the Alexa is over pushed bs.* But yeah hope Bliss defends it a few time.


I don't think that's stopping any time soon. Unfortunately.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I am about 99% certain that we will see Bayley vs. Sasha at SummerSlam for the title, but who knows? Maybe, just maybe, if Lexi keeps this hot streak going that she has been on, hitting home runs every week since showing up on Raw, maybe some important people could change their minds. Changing people's minds and plans is kind of what she has been doing for the past 9 months. I don't think anyone in that company thought back in July when she was drafted with the 47th pick, that she would be the first woman to hold both the Raw & SmackDown titles. Then they saw the light. So who knows? Let's wait and see what happens.




> I don't think that's stopping any time soon. Unfortunately.


Who gives a fook? These haters can suck on my great balls of fire.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> well he can't come in here anymore to bitch or troll so he has no choice


I see his thread got canned by a mod. I then saw him post in a 120 reply thread when Lexi won the title. Lol. I think he's obsessed with her.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> When Stone Cold says he loves your promos you're probably doing something right.
> 
> 
> I have no clue, however, what in the blue hell Court Bauer was talking about. The SmackDown women's division "cooking" and "loaded". Are you kidding me?
> 
> Natalya, Carmella and Tamina Snuka (plus Ellsworth) are your top heels and that is supposed to be a loaded division? I respectfully disagree. That whole "welcoming committee" storyline doesn't do anything for me, either. On Raw we have an actual feud for the title which will probably keep going, and we have seen really good segments and promos every single week since the superstar shake-up.



Agreed. They had a chance to get me interested with Becky going heel or at least nuetral. Instead they are going with basically a Team PCB vs Team BAD rehash. 

Then you look at Raw and that opening segment Monday was getting praised as maybe the best opening segment from the women since the brand-split and it was just Alexa cutting a promo and in that promo she managed to

Get the fans to react for Mickie
Got Nia a face pop
Made Bayley come off better than she has in awhile. Even got the crowd to chant her name. 
Crowd popped for another Alexa/Sasha face off (third straight week)

did it all in 6 minutes. 

Ya maybe Raw might not ulitize all the women and we'll get 1-2 feuds but thats better than another 3 woman stable war.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Got Nia a face pop


That may have been my favorite moment of the entire brilliant segment. I honestly couldn't believe how loud the pop for their staredown (or stare-up in Lexi's case) was. Facial expressions, timing, everything was perfect about that.


----------



## starsfan24

The pop for the stare down was absolutely my favorite part of that entire thing. And then Lexi playing it off so well :lol.

Interesting that the finish from Sunday was changed 4 times in the last two days.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## 3ku1

Sd got it all wrong. Becky should be Babyface and Naomi and Charlotte should be both heel. Instead yes it's a rehash of Team Bad v Team PCB. Not sure what Austin is smoking. Raw is superior on every facet in that regard. 

And yeah Lexi getting Nia face reactions. Nia?! Big time heel. Dispised by most of the IWC. That takes some doing. Have to laugh. At The Queen taking her rightful place at the throne. While her peasants can do nothing but concede.

On SS. If I was booking it then two Big woman matches. Ppl are saying Alexa and Sasha is the money match. I agree. But I still see them doing Sasha Bayley. Might be good to hold off on Sasha Alexa. Have a big cross promotional match. Champion v Champion. Becky/Charlotte v Alexa. That is more fantasy booking then anything lol. But I would love too see that.


----------



## FlacoMan

I am tired of watching the Raw Womens title changing every month, like what happened before Mania with Sasha and Charlotte, the title lost all the prestige to me in that time. I really hope Alexa holds the belt for a long time (at least longer that her 2 SD reigns combined) to give it the importance that it deserves. (honestly almost every WWE title needs that. xD)


----------



## 3ku1

Oh yeah personally I woulden't mind, I know through that time their well be lot of push lol. But Alexa holds the title to around SS. Their was a lot of hot shotting, and hot patotating it. SD Live too pre mania.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I am just happy she got to be first Raw and Smackdown Women's Champion before Charlotte! If Lexi does lose it soon she will win the title multiple times in her career


----------



## 3ku1

Well hopefully they use the next two weeks in Europe. To Develop a Nia and Alexa relationship. Well in the ring, we know they are besties in real life lol. Nia by New Jersey Raw 15th. Should become Alexa's heavy. And Nia could use her reactions.


----------



## Jersey

Not for nothing I don't want see banks vs bayley. Bayley can't talk so heel sasha would destroy her on the mic. Bliss is over with no face turn yet, merch spreading like wild fire, pops the arena, etc. Bliss vs banks has my full attention and i hope that feud is saved for summer slam


----------



## 3ku1

Yep^ Banks Bliss is the money feud of the Raw heck the entire woman's division. Bliss still salty after that Bloody nose .

In any case. Muprhy must be bored or missing his woman lol. He liked 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860222549472546816


----------



## starsfan24

Does she see any of the money they get from the signed belt in her royalties? Because damn that's decent. Just curious, doubt anyone knows but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## starsfan24

Starting to enjoy these. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I don't he is a creep lol. I am sure when Bliss got drafted to Raw. She thought yes no mor Creepy Mojo :lol

Shit that Machmanjohncena has created another thread, on 101 reasons why Alexa Bliss sucks :duck. Or Aka why Womans Wrestling sucks. The mans clinically insane. Mods need to eliminate him.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Shit that Machmanjohncena has created another thread, on 101 reasons why Alexa Bliss sucks :duck. Or Aka why Womans Wrestling sucks. The mans clinically insane. Mods need to eliminate him.


Why do you get triggered by that person? Just put him on ignore. Having a different opinion or trying to troll you or anyone else is just not worth the time to reply to.


----------



## 3ku1

Banez said:


> Why do you get triggered by that person? Just put him on ignore. Having a different opinion or trying to troll you or anyone else is just not worth the time to reply to.


He is on my ignore list.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> Does she see any of the money they get from the signed belt in her royalties? Because damn that's decent. Just curious, doubt anyone knows but thought I'd throw it out there.


It's merchandise right? Kevin Nash spoke about this several years back that one of the differences between WWE and WCW is that WWE had some provisos in their contracts which allowed talent to retain a portion of the money they made from their merchandise, while WCW did not. From what I remember Nash mentioned that the bone he was getting on his check just based off of merchandise sales with WWE was significant so if contracts are still written the same way these days in regards to merchandise I'm sure Alexa Bliss is making some decent coin off all of the merch they sell of her. Either way she's a twenty-five year old kid making as much money annually as a established physician, not a bad deal.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*Source: WON*

As noted, Alexa Bliss made history by becoming the first Superstar to hold both the RAW Women's Title and the SmackDown Women's Title with her win over former RAW Women's Champion Bayley at WWE Payback last Sunday.

The title change almost did not happen as the finish was changed 4 times over the last 30 or so hours before match time, according to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter.

As of last Saturday, the plan was for Bayley to retain in her hometown of San Jose, California. That finish changed very early Sunday morning, then two more times during Sunday afternoon.

No word yet on why officials went back & forth on the finish. Bayley may get her rematch at the June 4th Extreme Rules pay-per-view from the Royal Farms Arena in Baltimore but that hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## 3ku1

Well considering Charlotte not winning the SD Live title, occured before the decision to make Bliss get the victory. Well clearly. TPTB decided to give the Raw/SD title rub to Bliss. 12 months ago, Bliss would of not even be in their radar. Now she is arguably one of their top stars. What decided them to make Bayley do the job to Bliss? I don't know. :Vince .


----------



## 3ku1

Photoshoot as Raw Womans Champion.

ETA: Sorry just realized this was already posted, ah well


----------



## 3ku1

She's in Dublin, Ireland


----------



## JC00

[

Eh I don't buy it changing 4 times, he clearly based that on the odds changing as he stated as such in the Payback review.. The problem in doing that is you have to actually believe that the finish was changed 2 times within an hour an hour before the show. Smart money doesn't change like that. It comes in once and it's on Sunday just before the show. 

What most likely happened was enough people bet on Bayley as an underdog that it moved the line on Saturday. Alexa got as high as +1600, so if someone bet 500 on Alexa at +1600 they walked away with 8000 

If anything IMO smart money saw the shift to Bayley on Saturday and decided to wait to see how high Alexa's odds got from fan betting and then cashed in on that.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

bliss's coffee mug is back on the wweshop


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Bliss still salty after that Bloody nose .


 Wouldn't you if somebody did that to you? Whenever I see Bliss and banks in the same ring I always want them to add more fire to the tension. Not gonna lie I like the beef they got.


----------



## FlacoMan

3ku1 said:


> Photoshoot as Raw Womans Champion.
> 
> ETA: Sorry just realized this was already posted, ah well


Don't worry, it's always a pleasure to see those pics AGEEN.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00




----------



## TraumaCaspian

For anyone who has dual screen monitors like I do here is a Alexa Bliss dual screen wallpaper I made

Click to Enlarge (3840 X 1080)


----------



## CharlieTJunior

_I think we finally may have cracked the case as to how Murphy occupies his time while Alexa is away. He's programmed his Amazon Echo to unique specifications_:

















: *Hey Alexa call me an uber*

















: *Hey Alexa order me a pizza*

















: *Hey Alexa bring up my cache of Becky Lynch matches*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Her belt is now up to 2160.00


----------



## JC00




----------



## Mango13




----------



## JafarMustDie

Mango13 said:


>


The GOATs ???


----------



## JC00

I'll post this here because I'm staying out posting in Alexa troll bait threads. But reading that Alexa/Trish thread I see some people saying Trish was a better wrestler, the thing with that is Trish had only one 3+ star singles match (according to Meltzer because people love using his ratings) in her career and it was her last singles match. So it literally took her whole singles career to have a better than average match. Alexa already has a 3+ star match.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> I'll post this here because I'm staying out posting in Alexa troll bait threads. But reading that Alexa/Trish thread I see some people saying Trish was a better wrestler, the thing with that is Trish had only one 3+ star singles match (according to Meltzer because people love using his ratings) in her career and it was her last singles match. So it literally took her whole singles career to have a better than average match. Alexa already has a 3+ star match.


I think Trish Stratus was the better wrestler as of now. Remember when it comes to Stratus we have a complete body of work to evaluate while with Bliss we don't, so there is still much room for improvement when it comes to Little Miss Bliss. Trish Status regardless of what people think of her workrate, had the ability to captivate audiences with her matches. Bliss isn't on that level yet where the audience is hanging on her every motion in the ring. Stratus despite the fact that she was never the greatest worker of her era, was able to interject enough drama and ring psychology into her matches, where fans became emotionally invested in them. But much of this was accomplished once Stratus turned babyface, something that Bliss has yet to do on a wide scale. 

If anything the comparisons to Trish Stratus reminds me how much I miss seeing Stratus on WWE television. In my opinion when it comes to the women's division, she is truly the greatest of all time.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

why do people take meltzer's words as god? What makes his opinion so much more important than others? without his precious insider rats he's nothing


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> why do people take meltzer's words as god? What makes his opinion so much more important than others? without his precious insider rats he's nothing


No clue but they love to use his "opinion" as fact


----------



## JC00

Now on WWEShop for Pre-Order











But this time they put out 2 versions. A Limited one (199) with the ring canvas and then one without the ring canvas


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Lenny Leonard said:


> why do people take meltzer's words as god? What makes his opinion so much more important than others? without his precious insider rats he's nothing


He was first in the door to publish widely about professional wrestling as a legitimate contest when most people were writing about it from a kayfabe standpoint. Aside from that he's just spouting opinion like the rest of us. Bret Hart calls him out on to the carpet several times in his book for his ranking system.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Trish Stratus will always be my favorite women wrestler of all time, once she left I never really had that go to woman who I thought was to her level or close to even getting it and now with Alexa and everything she has done in the little time of her career so far her I would be happy if Alexa could surpass Trish Status and be my favorite Women wrestler, it will just take more time but luckily with Alexa being so young she has a lot of career in her!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Now on WWEShop for Pre-Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this time they put out 2 versions. A Limited one (199) with the ring canvas and then one without the ring canvas


They always do a ring canvas and no ring canvas one for PPVs, but I just bought the Ring Canvas one!


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*Credit: Forbes*










Forbes has published an interesting article on how Alexa Bliss has been trending upwards citing among other things that Bliss may have been ranked as high #4 in terms of overall merchandise sales when it comes to the female roster during the final quarter of 2016 behind only The Bellas, Stephanie McMahon and Sasha Banks. They also cite that her 01/17 cage match against Becky Lynch on Smackdown drew an audience of 2.652 viewers which represents an uptick of 119,000 viewers from the previous week. Most interestingly, the article using Google Trends cites an uptick in her "search interest" as the chart displayed above notes that the average interest in Bliss when calculated over several different time intervals sits higher than any of her fellow female brethren. 

*Link*: https://www.forbes.com/sites/blakeoestriecher/2017/05/05/how-alexa-bliss-became-wwes-biggest-female-superstar/#34caa10d224b


----------



## starsfan24

Oh that headline. wens3


----------



## Dolorian

#wwedublin


----------



## JC00

Dublin tonight


----------



## JC00

Posted it on reddit and the salt from them was great, mostly Beckbeards responding. I knew because they used a Becky gif as a response...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

fuck why cant they just be happy bout someone's success


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860601710053642240


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Posted it on reddit and the salt from them was great, mostly Beckbeards responding. I knew because they used a Becky gif as a response...


Link?



Lenny Leonard said:


> fuck why cant they just be happy bout someone's success


Because not everyone can have nice things so they have to bring down others. Kind of sad honestly.


----------



## dior

Lenny Leonard said:


> fuck why cant they just be happy bout someone's success


Because she is young and beautiful. She has no physical flaws and is successful. They don't think it's "fair" so they tear her down.


----------



## starsfan24

Nia's snapchat.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> _I think we finally may have cracked the case as to how Murphy occupies his time while Alexa is away. He's programmed his Amazon Echo to unique specifications_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : *Hey Alexa call me an uber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : *Hey Alexa order me a pizza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : *Hey Alexa bring up my cache of Becky Lynch matches*


:lol :lol

Fark the dude must be counting down the days till the 14th, like its christmas. Probably just me, but what is a Amazon Echo?


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Whos that guy?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860615153351569413


----------



## FlacoMan

Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## FlacoMan

Facebook:

*Alexa Bliss:* Praise your GODDESS!










Hell yes.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Whos that guy?


----------



## 3ku1

Oh yeah thought it was one of the Raw Backstage guys. 

Wonder what they well do with the Woman on Raw in London. Special Raw. Just give Bliss some more promo time hopefully. See how London responds to her.


----------



## JC00

Has anyone gone back and watched the finish to the match? Absolutely no clue what Meltzer was talking about, that crowd did not die because of Alexa winning, you could actually hear a pop when she won.. Ya I mean maybe it killed the Bayley fans OBVIOUSLY... But seems like Meltzer is spewing shit because he didn't like how the hometown person lost. The crowd died because of the HoH match.


----------



## 3ku1

Their was a stunned response, it was her home town after all. But Bliss got a good pop. Geez it seems the industry, well sectors of the industry are againgst her. Bliss winning did not take the energy out of the building. Austin said this too. It is BS. I liked the HOH match, Austin did too :lol. But that definately sucked the energy out of the building. Not Bliss winning. I am interested, in why they decided on the finish of the match though. I am not sure about them changing their minds on it. Of course after they decided to not give the rub to Charlotte. It was only increasing Bliss odds.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Has anyone gone back and watched the finish to the match? Absolutely no clue what Meltzer was talking about, that crowd did not die because of Alexa winning, you could actually hear a pop when she won.. Ya I mean maybe it killed the Bayley fans OBVIOUSLY... But seems like Meltzer is spewing shit because he didn't like how the hometown person lost. The crowd died because of the HoH match.



Fook Dave Meltzer.


----------



## dior

@3ku1 don't let them get to you. I only started posting because they were bullying Alexa and Alexa fans.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Geez it seems the industry, well sectors of the industry are againgst her.


Meltzer is one of those workrate marks, so obviously you can expect him to hate girls like Lexi. She is not a 5-star worker and has not paid her dues working the indies for 10 years. That is the enemy for people like him.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Meltzer is one of those workrate marks, so obviously you can expect him to hate girls like Lexi. She is not a 5-star worker and has not paid her dues working the indies for 10 years. That is the enemy for people like him.


Mayybe he should have a conversation with Rusev . That is like saying oh Adam Lambert can't front Queen, because he diddn't pay his dues playing for some Indi/Garage Band. Okay weird anology. But you catch my drift sort of. Lexi is refreshing to me, because she a a local home grown talent. Gotta enough Indy's running around in WWE with their work rate, as it is. And People wonder why WWE can't draw anymore.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

I think this was already posted. But pretty funny. Even if I have no idea what an Amazon Echo is, or does.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*Source: WON*

One of the likely reasons that WWE booked Alexa Bliss to beat Bayley for the women's title in Bayley's hometown of San Jose is because Vince McMahon believes that you either beat or humiliate people when they are hometown favorites as it ends up getting great heel heat for their opponent.


----------



## 3ku1

Well Vince was right, Alexa got great heat on Raw.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> *Source: WON*
> 
> One of the likely reasons that WWE booked Alexa Bliss to beat Bayley for the women's title in Bayley's hometown of San Jose is because Vince McMahon believes that you either beat or humiliate people when they are hometown favorites as it ends up getting great heel heat for their opponent.


Meh I hate this take because it's basically Meltzer saying "Alexa won because it was in Bayley's hometown" Kind of ignores Naomi winning at WM and then on SD in Orlando or Alexa winning the Fatal Four Way in Columbus.

So he's basically saying

"Vince thrice went against his "hometown person jobs" motto by having Alexa dropped the title to Naomi and lose the rematch, so she could move to Raw and win the #1 contender spot in her hometown a week after moving to Raw all because Payback was in Bayley's hometown and she had to lose" 

Why can't it be the decision to put the title on Alexa is because she is white hot right now, has been crushing promos since she came up, can put on a decent match and is something new when it comes to the Raw women's championship.


----------



## 3ku1

Because that would go againgst their narrative, of her not being a workrate queen.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> *Source: WON*
> 
> One of the likely reasons that WWE booked Alexa Bliss to beat Bayley for the women's title in Bayley's hometown of San Jose is because Vince McMahon believes that you either beat or humiliate people when they are hometown favorites as it ends up getting great heel heat for their opponent.


or meltzer is talking shit as usual and has no fucking clue


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Well while she is in Durban. Her guy just did an NXT Show. And bought their dog a new toy lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Bliss Wicked Choice. Alexa's network choice of the week. She chooses her match at Payback :lol.


----------



## Banez

Lenny Leonard said:


> or meltzer is talking shit as usual and has no fucking clue


I've heard that story before and it was other source so i find it actually to be true. Vince has done lot of humiliating episodes for certain wrestlers during their hometown appearance.

Zack Ryder once didn't get to appear on a show what was in his home town when he was having his 'thrill ride'. Edge lost the title to Cena on his home town. Pretty sure Vince has humiliated announcers on their home town too.

Another thing he likes to do is have people get beaten or stuff on show if it's their birthday on the day live show airs.


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah that is true. On their birthday? Vince is not that mean surley. But point is, not the booking. But acknowledgement. That Bliss is white hot right now. And she earnt that title rub. Instead of going oh It is just Vinny Boys Booking.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860766268810342405


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Well yeah that is true. On their birthday? Vince is not that mean surley.


Granted I don't personally know the guy from a hole in the wall but everything I've read about the guy for nearly thirty years now hasn't done anything to change my opinion of the him which is summed up very succinctly by "Wrestling With Shadows" director Paul Jay, who when asked about Vince McMahon states that for Vince "What's good for my business is good for me". It's my personal opinion that that is pretty much where it begins and ends with The McMahons. I doubt they really give much thought about jobbing a talent out in their hometown or on their birthday. 

To be honest, the only people who have the luxury of caring about stuff like that is the fans because we are relatively detached from it. For 99% of the roster success is not measured so much in wins and losses or where and when they occur but attaining a level of earning capacity where they can be financially secure for the rest of their lives after they are done taking the bumps. As cold as it may sound, Ole Anderson was one hundred percent correct when he said the goal of anyone in the wrestling industry should be to make money plain and simple in that championship belts in wrestling are meaningless because with enough money, you can go out and have a dozen championship belts made up for you. It sounds cold as hell but the life of a professional wrestler aside from the friendships and the memories they make on the road is basically 1) make money 2) retire comfortably 3) maybe get invited back for a HOF ceremony one day.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860680323712995328
Weird they have scheduled Both Seth and Alexa at Wizard World CC in 2 weeks :lol


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860680323712995328
> Weird they have scheduled Both Seth and Alexa at Wizard World CC in 2 weeks :lol


Wow! This is a bit of a bump for Blissy. Getting to do an autograph appearance alongside one of the top male superstars in WWE.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860815931018227712
Alexa retweeted


----------



## JC00

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860680323712995328












That's the Becky fans triggered.... One of their reasons I've read from them on how over she is, was her doing conventions like Wizard World... So now are they gonna take that back because Alexa is appearing there?

Also seems to be a Wizard World in Columbus in August, bet she gets booked for that one as well.


----------



## JC00

Fan edit retweeted by Bliss


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Wow! This is a bit of a bump for Blissy. Getting to do an autograph appearance alongside one of the top male superstars in WWE.


Likely a result of how massive her Axxess signing session was and that fact that contrary to what some people want you to think she is very over


----------



## araw

JC00 said:


> Fan edit retweeted by Bliss


wow this is good! 

imagine if wwe will have a legit photoshoot of alexa with the two belts


----------



## adudeirl

JC00 said:


> That's the Becky fans triggered.... One of their reasons I've read from them on how over she is, was her doing conventions like Wizard World... So now are they gonna take that back because Alexa is appearing there?
> 
> Also seems to be a Wizard World in Columbus in August, bet she gets booked for that one as well.


you seem awfully obsessed with Becky mate :hmmm

And no, we used the constant Wizard World appearances as proof that she is over. Now Alexa is over and is subsequently doing one. But whatever narrative you wanna choose man.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

adudeirl said:


> you seem awfully obsessed with Becky mate :hmmm
> 
> And no, we used the constant Wizard World appearances as proof that she is over. Now Alexa is over and is subsequently doing one. But whatever narrative you wanna choose man.


well it mainly comes from users coming into the thread trolling bout how much bliss sucks or is over rated and other things trying to make fans of hers feel like shit for liking her.


----------



## JC00

adudeirl said:


> you seem awfully obsessed with Becky mate :hmmm
> 
> And no, we used the constant Wizard World appearances as proof that she is over. Now Alexa is over and is subsequently doing one. But whatever narrative you wanna choose man.


So why are you responding?? I didn't single you or anyone else on here out.. Just said some Becky fans use appearances at Cons like Wizard World as an example of how popular she is... Which then I wondered if those same people will claim the appearances at Cons don't mean anything now that Alexa got booked for one.


----------



## FlacoMan

Most beautiful smile of the universe.


----------



## adudeirl

Lenny Leonard said:


> well it mainly comes from users coming into the thread trolling bout how much bliss sucks or is over rated and other things *trying to make fans of hers feel like shit for liking her.*


ah. That last parts weird though, I dont follow this thread enough to see examples of that specifically but thats too much. Those types shouldn't even be entertained with a response.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

She is actually the cheapest autograph too at only $30.00 with Seth charging $50.00 at Wizard World and then $45.00 to get a picture with her, I would HAPPILY spend over $100+ to meet Alexa if I lived there!


----------



## CharlieTJunior

TraumaCaspian said:


> She is actually the cheapest autograph too at only $30.00 with Seth charging $50.00 at Wizard World and then $45.00 to get a picture with her, I would HAPPILY spend over $100+ to meet Alexa if I lived there!


I'm guessing it's a designated item only sign though? What I mean by that is she is probably going to have a stack of photos there that she's going to sign instead of fans bringing their own items to sign such as plaques or belts.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

adudeirl said:


> ah. That last parts weird though, I dont follow this thread enough to see examples of that specifically but thats too much. Those types shouldn't even be entertained with a response.


well only a couple. most are cool here. mods have since booted them from this thread


----------



## TraumaCaspian

CharlieTJunior said:


> I'm guessing it's a designated item only sign though? What I mean by that is she is probably going to have a stack of photos there that she's going to sign instead of fans bringing their own items to sign such as plaques or belts.


I don't think so, generally at Comic Cons you pay to get the signature you can bring in anything and they will sign it, you are paying for the autograph not what they sign it on, they actually also sell 8 X 10's but they charge you for those so often times you are encouraged to bring your own items to have them sign.


----------



## starsfan24

TraumaCaspian said:


> She is actually the cheapest autograph too at only $30.00 with Seth charging $50.00 at Wizard World and then $45.00 to get a picture with her, I would HAPPILY spend over $100+ to meet Alexa if I lived there!


I don't care how much her Axxess session is next year I'm going. Whether it's VIP or not. Which at this rate is looking likely.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Yeah I would fly to axxess just to meet her and be fine with it


----------



## BEE

Amazing how one of the best heels in the roster could be one of the best faces in those photos of her and the kid.


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

Mango13 said:


>


My top 2


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

[email protected] and @ Alexa[/MENTION]_bliss_wwe_ made it crystal clear that @ MikeRome.wwe needs to take good care of @ Alexa_bliss_wwe_'s belongings. #WWEBelfast


----------



## CharlieTJunior

BEE said:


> Amazing how one of the best heels in the roster could be one of the best faces in those photos of her and the kid.


I'm always somewhat amazed at how difficult it is for fans to separate the workers from the characters they portray on screen. Perhaps it's testament to professional wrestling's ability to effectively blur the lines of reality better than any other form of entertainment, I don't know? But I always hearken back to this fan letter I read in an ancient issue of PWI, where a young fan wrote into the magazine regarding his experience meeting Randy Savage. The fan wrote about encountering Savage at a fast food restaurant, during a period of time when Savage was in the midst of one of his heel runs. The fan wrote that he was apprehensive about approaching a man as mean as Savage but was glad that he chose to in the end as Savage couldn't have been more friendly and I think even gave the kid an autograph.

This was obviously back in the era of kayfabe so I can only assume Apter published that article with a shit faced grin on his face all the way.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860964139702919168


----------



## 3ku1

Who are they cheering up?

I thought this was funny. Dude must be in hell right now lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860922816614588417


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860964139702919168


glad to see they are all having a good time


----------



## 3ku1

Raw is in London on Monday right? (Tuesday afternoon over here)


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Raw is in London on Monday right? (Tuesday afternoon over here)


Yes.

That video is hilarious.




> I've heard that story before and it was other source so i find it actually to be true.


We've all heard that story before, but that still doesn't mean it's the only reason why Lexi got the belt. Even if you want to disregard Naomi & Alexa going 3-0 in their hometown last month, they still could have easily gone in a different direction. If this was all about Bayley losing in her hometown, they could have made Nia the #1 contender and have her squash Bayley like a bug. Going into that #1 contender match that is actually what I thought would happen. If they didn't want Nia, they could have picked an established girl like Emma. But they didn't do that. They gave that #1 contender spot to someone who only debuted on Raw 1 week earlier and then gave her the belt on top of that. 

By the way, I'd also like to point out that Meltzer is contradicting himself with this one. Didn't he just say that people were going back and forth backstage over who should win that match the day of the show? If this was all about "humiliating" Bayley at home, why would there even have been any kind of debate about the outcome of the match? Once again, this motherfucker is not making any sense.


----------



## 3ku1

Meltzer is backwards. But yeah I mean if they wanted to squash Bayley in her hometown. Nia was the one to do it. Hell they could of given the #1 Contender to a more establshed Raw talent, like Emma. But they choose to gave it to Lexi. And then they choose to have Lexi win cleanish in Bayleys home town. Can't be she is white hot right now, selling merch like fire. But I guess you have to be a work rate queen, haviong 5 star matches every week. To be approved by Meltzer. Hell even Austin was like, it sucked the energy out of the crowd. BS Bliss got a pop. And naturally Bayleys home town booed. But sucked the energy out? Hardly. Are you telling me in a big ppv card, featuring the Polarizing HOH match. And the main event was Roman Strowman, the biggest feud in years. The show sucked from that point on. And the only person who is accountable is Alexa Bliss, that wicked wicked witch who ruined everything! :lol. Please But wait that cannot be the 4HW too. Seeing their rate of 5 Star matches, is as limited as Brock Lesnars apperences.

It is funny with people saying Lexi is green. Of course she is. She has only been in WWE 4 or so years. The 4HW have been wrestling ALOT longer. Yet how many times do you see them botch? Alot. Charlotte Nia few weeks back on Raw. The amount of botches I counted in that match. Nia obviousley dropped Charlotte on her head at one stage :lol. Lexi is improoving. But she is a safe and decent worker. She botches once, and it so maximized. It is like because she wassen't on the indy circuit for years. Suddenly every botch she does, or her entire in ring work. Is so scrutinized more then anyone other woman on the MR.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> We've all heard that story before, but that still doesn't mean it's the only reason why Lexi got the belt. Even if you want to disregard Naomi & Alexa going 3-0 in their hometown last month, they still could have easily gone in a different direction. If this was all about Bayley losing in her hometown, they could have made Nia the #1 contender and have her squash Bayley like a bug. Going into that #1 contender match that is actually what I thought would happen. If they didn't want Nia, they could have picked an established girl like Emma. But they didn't do that. They gave that #1 contender spot to someone who only debuted on Raw 1 week earlier and then gave her the belt on top of that.
> 
> By the way, I'd also like to point out that Meltzer is contradicting himself with this one. Didn't he just say that people were going back and forth backstage over who should win that match the day of the show? If this was all about "humiliating" Bayley at home, why would there even have been any kind of debate about the outcome of the match? Once again, this motherfucker is not making any sense.


Like I said before Meltzer's point doesn't make any sense other than he is mad about the hometown loss thing. He is essentially saying that Vince relaxed his hometown wrestler loses thing by having Alexa win a Fatal 4 Way in her hometown so she could beat Bayley in Bayley's hometown.. Makes no sense...

Then like you said if it was about Bayley losing in her hometown how did the finish change 4 times? Which he clearly has no source on that, he is using the betting odds. Which again, going by that would mean that he is saying Vince changed his mind twice in less than an hour just an hour before the PPV... Also smart money doesn't come in 4 different times because it means ending up with no money if you are betting twice on Bayley to win and then twice on Alexa to win.. IMO what happened was people were betting on Bayley all week so it flipped the line to Bayley being a favorite (it initially started with Alexa as a slight favorite) then Sunday morning the smart money came in, like it usually does (meaning the decision was always for Alexa to win but the match was finalized Saturday). Then the flip back to Bayley was just regular people seeing Bayley was the underdog thinking they could make some money. Which then the smart money saw this, laughed and put more money on Alexa...


----------



## 3ku1

Pretty simple really, they wanted to give Bliss the Raw/SD Live Rub. And yeah above ^.


----------



## JC00

Signed Raw title up to $2300


----------



## 3ku1

$2000? Damn thats alot of money. Who has that money to just throw away lol. Good to see it is selling though. Well when it is sold.


----------



## JC00

Alexa Bliss Proves There's More to WWE's Women's Division Than the "Four Horsewomen"


----------



## 3ku1

:lol The Salt just got inflammed. TBH it is a good thing. Most of the audience are sick of the 4HW. Some good talent coming through from NXT too. Peyton Royce looks good Billie. Asuka obviousley. All good potential feuds for Alexa in the future.


----------



## dior

"The Four Horsewomen have done a lot to change the face of women’s wrestling in WWE. There is no denying the drive they have brought and the matches they have put on, but to treat them as the sole saviors of women’s wrestling does a great disservice to the other women in the locker room. Women like Bliss and Emma, who trained alongside the Four Horsewomen, have worked just as hard to get to where they are, and have put on stellar matches as well."

:clap


----------



## 3ku1

xyz5555 said:


> "The Four Horsewomen have done a lot to change the face of women’s wrestling in WWE. There is no denying the drive they have brought and the matches they have put on, but to treat them as the sole saviors of women’s wrestling does a great disservice to the other women in the locker room. Women like Bliss and Emma, who trained alongside the Four Horsewomen, have worked just as hard to get to where they are, and have put on stellar matches as well."
> 
> :clap


Wouldent mind Bliss v Emma for one of Bliss Title Defenses.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Wouldent mind Bliss v Emma for one of Bliss Title Defenses.


Blissy would have to turn babyface first though as Emma is a heel.

FWIW Emma (not Bliss) is the true puzzle of the entire women's division. Here is a woman who has sex appeal, wrestling ability and if marketed correctly probably could move up the cards. Yet they keep her mired in "b-level" programs for whatever reason?


----------



## 3ku1

They can't do heel v heel? I always wondered why that is. 

Yeah Emma has potential. But I guess they tried to repackage her with the whole Emmalina thing. But it flopped in rehearsal apparently. So they maybe they have no immediate plans for her. So she is Bliss sidekick right now. Well they all are .

Seems obvious, and the right move is to focus on Bayley v Bliss for the near future. Top Babyface v Top Heel heading into the Extreme Rules ppv. In a month or so. I am still hoping they go for Sasha v Alexa at SS. I am not sure how they would book it. Would Alexa still be a Heel then? Well they do a double turn? Who knows .


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> They can't do heel v heel? I always wondered why that is.
> 
> Yeah Emma has potential. But I guess they tried to repackage her with the whole Emmalina thing. But it flopped in rehearsal apparently. So they maybe they have no immediate plans for her. So she is Bliss sidekick right now. Well they all are .
> 
> Seems obvious, and the right move is to focus on Bayley v Bliss for the near future. Top Babyface v Top Heel heading into the Extreme Rules ppv. In a month or so. I am still hoping they go for Sasha v Alexa at SS. I am not sure how they would book it. Would Alexa still be a Heel then? Well they do a double turn? Who knows .


They don't do heel versus heel generally speaking when they are marketing to children as they are now. The traditional logic when it comes to pro wrestling is heel vs heel doesn't draw any money and less so when your target demographic is of young age.

I wonder if Emma is being punished due to the fact that she wasn't able to carry off the Emmalina gimmick?

My feeling is that whenever they turn Sasha Banks heel, the corresponding move will be an Alexa Bliss babyface turn. For whatever reason Vince McMahon has always preferred balance when it comes to his rosters in that babyface/heel turns usually correspond with one another to some degree. Heck I remember that back during the golden era Vince McMahon always made it a point not to have his three championships held by either all babyfaces or all heels. For example if the World Champion was a babyface back in those days, the IC champion needed to be a heel. If both the World and IC Champions were babyfaces, then the tag champs had to be heels and so on and so forth. So balance has always been important to Vince McMahon. Heck, Becky Lynch just did an interview where she spoke about potentially turning heel in the future so there might be a turn on SD as well...


----------



## 3ku1

Becky Lynch Heel v Face Charlotte and Alexa Bliss Face v Sasha Heel at Summerslam. Could be big time matches.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

It's too soon to turn Alexa babyface. It may be the in the best interest of the company to attempt it soon, but she has lots mileage left as a heel. She may even be able to make people care about babyface Bayley and Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

^well yeah sure. But probably down the line

Titus Oneil on twitter. Was like "Hope your mom feels better @AlexaBliss_wwe". Were they cheering up Alexa? Just a bit confused lol. IS her mum okay? I don't know.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Don't get me wrong the real money for Alexa is as a babyface she already moves a good amount of merchandise and has an easily marketable look to go along with her ever improving skillset. I just don't see the point in leaving anything on the table with how well she has performed as a heel. Far be it from me to predict what the WWE will do with her in this regard. I mean they may already be going crazy over the potential money to be made with her as a babyface and it could be a sooner rather than later situation with he turning.


----------



## dior

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Don't get me wrong the real money for Alexa is as a babyface she already moves a good amount of merchandise and has an easily marketable look to go along with her ever improving skillset. I just don't see the point in leaving anything on the table with how well she has performed as a heel. Far be it from me to predict what the WWE will do with her in this regard. I mean they may already be going crazy over the potential money to be made with her as a babyface and it could be a sooner rather than later situation with he turning.


I want Sasha's heel turn to happen soon, so I'd be happy with Alexa being a face. I can't see it happening after her coronation. Lol. Maybe Bayley will facilitate those turns.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

xyz5555 said:


> I want Sasha's heel turn to happen soon, so I'd be happy with Alexa being a face. I can't see it happening after her coronation. Lol. Maybe Bayley will facilitate those turns.


Who knows man. Who knows. I don't think bayley is a strong enough performer to really aid in those turns though. At best she'd just be there while Sasha and Alexa carry her through the situation. It'd be better off if the WWE managed a double turn a la Austin/Hart with Sasha and Alexa. They could be each other's counterpoint. I've always said that Sasha was miscast as a babyface(especially a "my dream came true" type of babyface it really never works well for anybody)


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Well if she turns face Alexa could be bigger than Bayley who I think right now is the most face women on raw, so it would be nice to see Alexa go from being the top heel on Raw to the top face on Raw


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Completely against Alexa turning face anytime in the next year or so. She's only just scratched the surface as a heel.


----------



## 3ku1

Well if it is going to be Her and Sasha at summerslam. Someone has to be heel.


----------



## 3ku1

Some of Alexas recent ig likes lol


----------



## 3ku1

Some of Alexas recent ig likes lol


----------



## BEE

Might be just me but um...HOW CAN YOU HATE ANYONE THAT SHORT AND ADORABLE LIKE BLISS? :side: (and yes I'm drunk right now)


----------



## 3ku1

IF a puppy came out, this forum would shit all over it. That puppy is overrated! :lol. Most of the 4HW fans are just threatned by her position in the company. I mean I don't get why ppl just can't go like who you like. Bliss is my fav, but I don't hate Sasha Becky and co. It is absurd. Like music. Don't like that singer, go buy the other guy or girls album.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> Blissy would have to turn babyface first though as Emma is a heel.
> 
> FWIW Emma (not Bliss) is the true puzzle of the entire women's division. Here is a woman who has sex appeal, wrestling ability and if marketed correctly probably could move up the cards. Yet they keep her mired in "b-level" programs for whatever reason?


i think its just like a post you made about becky, how the office just don't see the money in her like they do with alexa, bayley, sasha, charlotte


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa ig story


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Completely against Alexa turning face anytime in the next year or so. She's only just scratched the surface as a heel.


I would put money of the idea of Alexa turning babyface at some point before WM next year. Professional wrestling moves at a much faster pace storyline wise these days (something which I fervently dislike mind you) than they did in preceding eras, so the turn is coming sooner rather than later. I don't feel comfortable in saying that it will take place before "Summerslam" but definitely before next year's WM, possibly as early as "Survivor Series". The only caveat that I would add is that Bliss' heel run could be extended if WWE is able to cultivate a legitimate babyface rival for her be it Sasha Banks, Bayley or whomever. The problem is Bayley is flopping as a babyface and I agree with MRex that Banks has been miscast as a babyface. Just as long as they don't turn Nia Jax babyface to work a program against a heel champion I'll be cool.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Lenny Leonard said:


> i think its just like a post you made about becky, how the office just don't see the money in her like they do with alexa, bayley, sasha, charlotte


I agree but even Becky Lynch has some merchandise to her name including one of the best looking dolls they have on the market right now. I mean this thing looks badass compared to the one of Alexa and several others on the market right now. While it's true that Emma has a doll as well, they aren't exactly falling over themselves to craft merchandise of her which probably speaks to your statement as well. Who knows what Emma is thinking? Maybe she's just happy working the cards and collecting the paycheck or maybe she'll try to ply her craft elsewhere once her contract is up but from my vantage point she seems to be going nowhere in WWE and I'm guessing not being able to cut the mustard with the "Emmalina" gimmick probably didn't raise her stock none.

*Look it's badass Becky the doll*:


----------



## 3ku1

I guess its all about the $. Does Becky shift alot of merch compared to Alexa, Nikki, Sasha e.t.c. I don''t know I don't have the figures.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> I agree but even Becky Lynch has some merchandise to her name including one of the best looking dolls they have on the market right now. I mean this thing looks badass compared to the one of Alexa and several others on the market right now. While it's true that Emma has a doll as well, they aren't exactly falling over themselves to craft merchandise of her which probably speaks to your statement as well. Who knows what Emma is thinking? Maybe she's just happy working the cards and collecting the paycheck or maybe she'll try to ply her craft elsewhere once her contract is up but from my vantage point she seems to be going nowhere in WWE and I'm guessing not being able to cut the mustard with the "Emmalina" gimmick probably didn't raise her stock none.
> 
> *Look it's badass Becky the doll*:


speaking of which i'm certain alexa's doll sells well as she is the only one of the women who has it up on her wweshop


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Titus Oneil on twitter. Was like "Hope your mom feels better @AlexaBliss_wwe". Were they cheering up Alexa? Just a bit confused lol. IS her mum okay? I don't know.


Hopefully it's something minor. You have to remember that one of the toughest aspects of being a WWE superstar is not being able to contribute hands-on in terms of taking care of issues on the homefront when the arise due to the hectic work schedule. These folks likely see their loved ones in person maybe once every three months or so and while there is all sorts of technology these days that allow people to stay in contact digitally, I know that Trish Stratus mentioned that one of the contributing factors in her decision to retire was that at some point during her run with WWE, her mom fell ill and Trish felt bad about not being able to be more hands-on in taking care of her. So hopefully Mrs. K is okay and Alexa can have an enjoyable trip abroad.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Hopefully it's something minor. You have to remember that one of the toughest aspects of being a WWE superstar is not being able to contribute hands-on in terms of taking care of issues on the homefront when the arise due to the hectic work schedule. These folks likely see their loved ones in person maybe once every three months or so and while there is all sorts of technology these days that allow people to stay in contact digitally, I know that Trish Stratus mentioned that one of the contributing factors in her decision to retire was that at some point during her run with WWE, her mom fell ill and Trish felt bad about not being able to be more hands-on in taking care of her. So hopefully Mrs. K is okay and Alexa can have an enjoyable trip abroad.


Judging by the "My Daughter is a Superstar" video her parents moved to Orlando around the same time she did. So it's likely she sees her mom often.


----------



## Jersey

I have a feeling WWE will turn bliss dace since her merch is selling and receives pops and not much heat.


----------



## 3ku1

Her and her mum are pretty close, so maybe she is just home sick lol? Who knows.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> not much heat.


Watch that opening segment from Raw again

Got booed right before she spoke
Got booed for shitting on Mickie
Got Nia a face pop
Got the crowd to chant for Bayley
Huge pop for when Bayley went after her 



and really the week before that too..


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Watch that opening segment from Raw again
> 
> Got booed right before she spoke
> Got booed for shitting on Mickie
> Got Nia a face pop
> Got the crowd to chant for Bayley
> Huge pop for when Bayley went after her
> 
> 
> 
> and really the week before that too..


 Its not consistent though. Heel heat is consistent. Go watch Austin, Rock, Trish as heels and you'll know the difference.


----------



## dior




----------



## araw

tbh i do like alexa having pops instead of heat 
makes me think of heel but over aj styles


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Its not consistent though. Heel heat is consistent. Go watch Austin, Rock, Trish as heels and you'll know the difference.


Those 3 aren't exactly the best examples because they got cheered when they were heels.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Those 3 aren't exactly the best examples because they got cheered when they were heels.


But you get the jist of it.


----------



## araw

smackdwon and raw women's champion


----------



## CharlieTJunior

xyz5555 said:


>


Where are the Bliss plates?

FWIW in regards to the babyface/heel debate, she is still generating heel heat while at the same time getting babyface pops as well. Kinda of a quandry to tell you the truth which is why I think, her heel run will last into the summer. Long term in regards to the RAW women's roster, I think it would be much easier to craft heels as opposed to babyfaces out of the deck they have been dealt. Honestly they probably have one trump card in the deck and that is Bliss/babyface and Banks/heel unless of course they decide to do something with Emma (*Is an Australian tour coming up?*)


----------



## starsfan24

CharlieTJunior said:


> Where are the Bliss plates?
> 
> FWIW in regards to the babyface/heel debate, she is still generating heel heat while at the same time getting babyface pops as well. Kinda of a quandry to tell you the truth which is why I think, her heel run will last into the summer. Long term in regards to the RAW women's roster, I think it would be much easier to craft heels as opposed to babyfaces out of the deck they have been dealt.


They have two titles. One for TV and another for house shows.


----------



## FlacoMan

JC00 said:


>


And I'm obsessed with her :trips7


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Where are the Bliss plates?


For whatever reason both women travel with a different title. Which even then WWE sells replica side plates so no clue why they don't just put the plates on the traveling title.


----------



## Blissmella

JC00 said:


> For whatever reason both women travel with a different title. Which even then WWE sells replica side plates so no clue why they don't just put the plates on the traveling title.


WWE must be real cheap if they can't spare 90 quid for side plates for the touring belts.


----------



## BEE

Bliss is one of those heels that will turn face naturally. Sooner or later the crowd will NOT want to boo her and that's when she'll turn face and really hit her mark, IMO. One thing I don't like about Bliss now is that I miss those knuckle-like things she wore originally. Now its just gloves with the design of the skeleton-knuckles she had. It was one of those original things about her.


----------



## araw

BEE said:


> Bliss is one of those heels that will turn face naturally. Sooner or later the crowd will NOT want to boo her and that's when she'll turn face and really hit her mark, IMO. One thing I don't like about Bliss now is that I miss those knuckle-like things she wore originally. Now its just gloves with the design of the skeleton-knuckles she had. It was one of those original things about her.


me too! i love those skeleton bracelets i thought the gloves are a new merch thats why she starts using it but im wrong
wish she would start using it again


----------



## JC00

BEE said:


> One thing I don't like about Bliss now is that I miss those knuckle-like things she wore originally. Now its just gloves with the design of the skeleton-knuckles she had. It was one of those original things about her.


Well it's obvious why that change happened. They will eventually sell the gloves she wears now.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm honestly surprised they don't sell them already.


----------



## JC00

We came and slayyyyed #WWELiverpool now onto London for RAW #RAWisRUDE #TeamRude


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Liverpool


----------



## JC00

Bologna


----------



## JC00

Rome


----------



## JC00

Belfast


----------



## JC00

Damn listen to that pop for her in Rome


----------



## 3ku1

That crowd is overrating her pop :lol


----------



## JC00

Signed replica up to $2800


----------



## Cleavage

it was respectable


----------



## 3ku1

Cleavage said:


> it was respectable


Lol yeah she is been getting big pops for a while now. It is more consistent.


----------



## JC00

Liverpool


----------



## JC00

JC00 said:


> Signed replica up to $2800


Now $3015


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## 3ku1

The Goat Raw Woman's Champion heh





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861385196100255744


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

I think the dudes lost it. Missing Bliss :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861425469341786114


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> I think the dudes lost it. Missing Bliss :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861425469341786114


I don't think it has anything to do with Bliss. He's trying to incite interest in his own career which is admirable. The problem is that by this stage in the history of professional wrestling, we've seen 99.9% of it all before. So having a dude who has been mired in obscurity for the majority of his career, going on the Twitter talking about how he has the personification of innovation in his back pocket...well how many times have we heard that before? Still you have to respect the guy for trying...


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with Bliss. He's trying to incite interest in his own career which is admirable. The problem is that by this stage in the history of professional wrestling, we've seen 99.9% of it all before. So having a dude who has been mired in obscurity for the majority of his career, going on the Twitter talking about how he has the personification of innovation in his back pocket...well how many times have we heard that before? Still you have to respect the guy for trying...


Yes your right. But I guess you could argue If Bliss never got a change in booking. She would be mired in obscrurity in NXT too. I mean who would of guessed she would become the top female star from NXT. Outside Charlotte? Your prob right about the guy. I Think it is unfortunate though, he seems like a decent talent. And yeah I know it wasen't about Lexi. The tweet just seemed very full of riddles. If I was him I would be bored now lol. I mean their is alot of guys in NXT right now who aren't any better then Murphy. So I think he deserves some push on NXT at the very least.


----------



## BEE

Can't wait until Maria gets to WWE and these two form the bitches of WWE duo. Would be so nice having The First Lady & 'The Goddess' of WWE team up with Nia as backup.


----------



## 3ku1

Maria and Alexa's booty though :mark:


----------



## Jersey

As much as I like Bliss, Mandy is the gokden goddess.


----------



## 3ku1

Umm yeah I think Bliss is the true goddess of WWE. Being the top female heel on the MR. Opposed to Mandy who's hot obviously. But kinda obsolete ATM no offence


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Yes this Friday Talk is Jericho! Lexi liked 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861552197166870528


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Yes this Friday Talk is Jericho! Lexi liked
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861552197166870528



Nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

in regards to buddy murphy, one idea i have for him to come up to the main roster is to be alexa's doormat


----------



## CharlieTJunior

The Irish Daily Mirror conducted an interview with Blissy. Mostly done from a shoot perspective, she drifts into kayfabe at the end when she addresses Blake & Murphy:

*WWE Raw Women's Champion Alexa Bliss on taking the Women's Evolution to 'the next level'*

WWE Superstar Alexa Bliss has been enjoying what some pundits are calling the best rookie year on the company's main roster since the likes of Kurt Angle, Randy Orton or Brock Lesnar.

Since her call-up less than ten months ago, Bliss has carried the torch for both SmackDown Live and Raw as Champion, and has been one of the stand out performers on either brand.

Irish Daily Mirror got the chance to catch up with Bliss as well as fellow Superstar Titus O'Neil to talk all things WWE ahead of her winning performance at WWE Dublin last night. 

Before our interview, the pair got to meet some young members of their fanbase; known as the 'WWE Universe' in their hotel. Bliss, despite her nasty on-screen persona, admits that part of the job is one of her favourites. "I love meeting the kids, the fans," she said.

"It's so awesome when we have our shows to go out and see how different each crowd is. What we do is an escape for people. I used to watch it growing up and I know that experience of it being an escape for me. To be able to portray that for someone else is great. To see a little girl dressed up like me, even if she is like 10 or 11 and taller than me, its amazing!"

The former Division I cheerleader spent 3 years with WWE Developmental territory NXT, never capturing the gold from the seeming death grip of the 'four horsewomen'; Charlotte Flair, Bayley, Sasha Banks and Dubliner Becky Lynch (who also never captured the title).

For almost two years one of Charlotte, Bayley or Sasha held the title before, just weeks ahead of Alexa's main roster call-up, Asuka finally won the belt. Since the 2016 WWE Draft; Alexa Bliss has held three seperate main roster championships, two of which were won in matches with Dublin's own Becky Lynch. "When I was first called up to SmackDown, they were filming us live and everyone stood up and I just broke down and then I had to think 'okay their filming me I have to pull myself together'.

"I don't know how to explain how different every moment is, but to put it in perspective I'll give the example of when I won the SmackDown Women's Championship. That was the first WWE event my parents ever went to. It was just such an emotional moment. My mom was there through everything in my life, all the bumps and bruises, and to have her there for my first title win was awesome and emotional.

"Then I came to Raw and became the Raw Women's Champion and that was something that I never thought could happen because when I was called up it was all about the four horsewomen... It's really cool to see that the women who are the four horsewomen can really take this revolution to the next level."

In the circles of internet wrestling fans, there is an incredibly black-and-white view of what they refer to as 'babyface' [good guy] or 'heel' [bad guy]. These 'wrestling insider terms', however, don't allow for a huge amount of character development for the performers and their personas. "Our characters are actual people, you know what I mean? You couldn't meet somebody and decide 'they're great' or 'they're the worst'.

"Everybody has dimension, everybody has stories that they want to tell... We all have depth and layers that we try to portray behind our characters. It's definitely shades of grey and in-between."

In a past life, Alexa Bliss was the leader of former NXT Tag Team Champions Blake & Murphy. The pair have struggled to find success in NXT as singles competitors following a break-up a few months ago, and if they were to re-unite on the main, the Raw Women's Champ would love to join them... On one condition. "If the three of us got back together, they'd have to actually start winning.

"That's why I left them in the first place. I was setting up every opportunity for them to win and I would create situations and they just kept losing and losing and losing. But they've had a bit more time in NXT on their own and if they decide to get back together and they want to start winning, I'll start backing them up again."

*Link*: http://www.irishmirror.ie/sport/other-sport/wwe-raw-womens-champion-alexa-10371404


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> in regards to buddy murphy, one idea i have for him to come up to the main roster is to be alexa's doormat


I mean that's basically what his career is kinda gonna be.. Right now he's pretty much known as "Which guy was he in the team Alexa managed?" He's gonna be known as the guy who is engaged/married to Bliss, which personally is awesome, but professionally? When they put him back on TV in NXT, knowing that crowd at Full Sail, it could be full on "We want Alexa", "Where's Alexa", "Mister Bliss" chants.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> I mean that's basically what his career is kinda gonna be.. Right now he's pretty much known as "Which guy was he in the team Alexa managed?" He's gonna be known as the guy who is engaged/married to Bliss, which personally is awesome, but professionally? When they put him back on TV in NXT, knowing that crowd at Full Sail, it could be full on "We want Alexa", "Where's Alexa", "Mister Bliss" chants.


Personally I try to keep their personal life out of it but you aren't wrong. It's not exactly an enviable position for anyone to be in although he seems to be dealing with it better than a lot of guys in his position would. Some people might say that being engaged to a dream like Alexa Bliss would make everything else worth it and who am I to say that it wouldn't? Still not an enviable position to be in on a lot of levels.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

> To see a little girl dressed up like me, *even if she is like 10 or 11 and taller than me*, its amazing!"


:duck


----------



## JC00




----------



## FlacoMan

London Interview:


----------



## FlacoMan

Alexa's Facebook:










*Alexa Bliss:* Here’s a yoga pose I love! Proud to support #projectOM, a yoga class of one million benefiting Susan G. Komen May 12-14. Get involved here: http://wwe.me/dPS139


----------



## JC00

Spoiler: Little teaser spoiler pic for Raw tonight


----------



## JC00

Spoiler: More info from Raw tonight



Before the match Alexa was in the back getting ready. Nia asked if she was telling the truth when she said she thought she was great. Alexa said Yes. Nia then said she still wants a shot at the title. Alexa says she doesn't make the matches, Kurt Angle does and Bayley still has her rematch but she would be more than happy to give her a title shot. Nia then says looks like you have a new best friend 

Also Alexa beat Mickie after Alexa nailed her with a forearm and Mickie fell off the top rope. 

Alexa continued to beat down Mickie after the match and Bayley who accompanied Mickie ran Alexa off


----------



## JC00

Signed replica up to $3588


----------



## KC Armstrong

Apparently, London loves Lexi. Not surprising considering how many Little Miss Bliss shirts I saw in that post-WrestleMania SmackDown crowd. 

Too bad it's a taped episode, because they could fuck with the audio if they wanted to.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Apparently, London loves Lexi. Not surprising considering how many Little Miss Bliss shirts I saw in that post-WrestleMania SmackDown crowd.
> 
> Too bad it's a taped episode, because they could fuck with the audio if they wanted to.


WWE can't fuck with the crowd shot videos



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861666359243137024


----------



## JC00

Spoiler: Some gifs from tonight;'s Raw


----------



## KC Armstrong

Good news for me: If everything goes according to plan, I'll get to see her in November in Germany.


----------



## JC00

London crowd popped more for Alexa than Sasha


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is huge everywhere she goes. i saw that spoiler gif. Did Alexa beat Bayley again using the ropes?


----------



## Zappers

This might have been said before but has anyone noticed she has a little "Flair ish" comic in her when receiving big hit from an opponent. The way she does a semi pause, wander then drop to the mat, even sometimes rolls out the ring. It's slight but it's there. Another fun little thing she does that adds to her charm of playing the heel.


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah Alexa has great in ring psychology. Something to me that makes up for her lack of perceived "work rate".


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Since we are tossing bouquets in Alexa's direction, anyone else think it's a cool that in real life she's a bit of a fraidy-cat? I mean she's mentioned in interviews being afraid of spiders or of boorish fans who shout rude things to her when she's walking to the ring. We tend to think of wrestlers as these invincible bastions of might and power, to have one like Alexa who is refreshingly human is pretty cool.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

She is pretty innocent girl tbh lol. Loves Disney e.t.c. So maybe borish fans might not be her deifintion of a fan she is into.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

niajaxwwe"Looks like you just got a new best friend"


----------



## 3ku1

She looks really tired... New Bf? I thought they were already BF lol

ETA: Ahhh just caught up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861741775773458433


----------



## starsfan24

TEAM RUDE IS BORN ON TELEVISION :mark:


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> She looks really tired... New Bf? I thought they were already BF lol.


Hell I'd be tired too if I did all of the traveling they are doing right now in Europe. Add to that getting the stuffing kicked out of you night in and night out, she probably is looking for the nearest hotel bed and DND sign at the end of each play. Plus as we've seen she's been doing her fair share of media on this tour as well.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> Hell I'd be tired too if I did all of the traveling they are doing right now in Europe. Add to that getting the stuffing kicked out of you night in and night out, she probably is looking for the nearest hotel bed and DND sign at the end of each play. Plus as we've seen she's been doing her fair share of media on this tour as well.


Well yeah sure I am sure she is looking forward to her own bed in a weeks time, Murphy too :lol.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> TEAM RUDE IS BORN ON TELEVISION :mark:


I don't like where they are going with this quite frankly. I have zero interest in see Nia Jax vs. Alexa Bliss at "Summerslam" or any other time for that matter. I don't know what the deal is sometimes with WWE about pushing people with unique looks and little else. I applaud those like Batista who are able to take the success they have in professional wrestling and parlay that into a career in another form of entertainment but *it doesn't* mean I would pay money to see them work a match. 

Predictable storyline trajectory too. Seriously we all know where this is going. Bliss will string Jax along with the carrot of Jax eventually getting a title shot if she does A, B & C for Blissy. Then Bliss doesn't deliver on her promises and we get the slow burn of Jax brooding week after week until she finally snaps, throws Blissy half way across the ring, turning babyface in the process and setting up a match at "Summerslam". *Wake me when it's over!*


----------



## 3ku1

I don't know. I like the idea of Jax v Bliss. At SS. Depends how they book it. I mean Alexa is getting alot of face reactions. Nia is not exactly a natural face. So it kinda makes sense. Although. I prefer Alexa v Sasha. TBH they should book it in Alexa turns Face. And she is the underdog in the feud. Nia stays heel.


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> I don't know. I like the idea of Jax v Bliss. At SS. Depends how they book it. I mean Alexa is getting alot of face reactions. Nia is not exactly a natural face. So it kinda makes sense. Although. I prefer Alexa v Sasha. TBH they should book it in Alexa turns Face. And she is the underdog in the feud. Nia stays heel.


I should rephrase, I have no issue with Jax vs. Bliss, if there is a Bliss babyface turn beforehand. But you know that isn't going to happen and they are simply going to try to reprise the Triple H/Batista rivalry from 2005 but with women. It's old, lazy and tired booking that WWE has used time and time again to hotshot someone (in this case Jax) with a minimal amount of talent but a unique look into a featured program. I'm calling it right now: Bliss versus babyface Jax and Heel Sasha versus babyface Bayley at "Summerslam".


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa gets the win over Mickie. Being the champ and all. Nia beats down Mickie 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861745145368125441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861744995643949056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861745847633035264


----------



## starsfan24

Wow that was a terrible finish. Who booked that finish?


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861745145368125441


Apparently WWE doesn't realize that British crowds sometimes go into sing-along chants when they are bored out of their skulls by what they are seeing such as James on the offensive. *Their spin machine is incredible!*


----------



## 3ku1

Mickie needs a heel turn. She is just not getting the reactions as a face. Alexa get's those 50/50 reactions as a Heel. 

On Jax Bliss. Yeah I see your point. Guess be better if Bliss turned face. But that won't happen.


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> Wow that was a terrible finish. Who booked that finish?


Eh James is just cannon fodder at this point for whatever else they are going to do for the next couple of weeks. I'm guessing next week we don't even see Blissy wrestle unless it's in a tag team or something (Bliss/Jax vs. James/Bayley) because you know we are going to get the inevitable Mickie James vs. Nia Jax superclash now! :hmm:


----------



## 3ku1

:lol

Alexa Retweeted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861744050029961218


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Wow that was a terrible finish. Who booked that finish?


I like that Alexa won after hitting someone with her forearm.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Alexa has been booked really great lately. Refreshing after she was jobbing every week on SD Live to Naomi.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> I like that Alexa won after hitting someone with her forearm.


The pin just looked awkward to me. I thought she was going to hook the ropes or something but it just kind of ended. Just felt off all match to me. Just my opinion though.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00




----------



## YankBastard

Why does she have skeleton gloves? Is there a meaning? Because it doesn't match her outfit at all.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

YankBastard said:


> Why does she have skeleton gloves? Is there a meaning? Because it doesn't match her outfit at all.


This has been discussed before. If you look closely, the gloves have her name inscribed upon them which is a pretty good predictor that at some point you are going to see replicas of them up for sale on Shopzone. That is pretty much where the story begins and ends.


----------



## starsfan24

She started wearing the real ones shortly after she turned heel.


----------



## YankBastard

CharlieTJunior said:


> This has been discussed before. If you look closely, the gloves have her name inscribed upon them which is a pretty good predictor that at some point you are going to see replicas of them up for sale on Shopzone. That is pretty much where the story begins and ends.


Yeah but what's the point of having skeleton gloves? Why not gloves that match her outfit or have the outfit match the gloves? Why bones?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

YankBastard said:


> Yeah but what's the point of having skeleton gloves? Why not gloves that match her outfit or have the outfit match the gloves? Why bones?


Man I see your point. But they are just gloves end of day lol. I don't think one needs to over think it at all.


----------



## JC00

YankBastard said:


> Yeah but what's the point of having skeleton gloves? Why not gloves that match her outfit or have the outfit match the gloves? Why bones?


Well Alexa doesn't have one outfit she rotates, black goes with everything.

Why the bones?

Because she used to wear these


----------



## 3ku1

I miss her Harley Quinn gimmick and attire tbh. She never does it anymore. Not even at ppvs. Maybe that talk of WWE asking her or suggesting her not to do that gimmick anymore. IS true. Although Lexi said WWE allowed her to fuse her love for cosplay into her gimmick. But people do say her gimmick was a rip off off from Suicide Squad. But then again, the comics have been around for years. so they have no grounds for copyright or anything.


----------



## YankBastard

JC00 said:


> Well Alexa doesn't have one outfit she rotates, black goes with everything.
> 
> Why the bones?
> 
> Because she used to wear these


Ah ok. It makes a little more sense now, I guess.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> I miss her Harley Quinn gimmick and attire tbh. She never does it anymore. Not even at ppvs. Maybe that talk of WWE asking her or suggesting her not to do that gimmick anymore. IS true. Although Lexi said WWE allowed her to fuse her love for cosplay into her gimmick. But people do say her gimmick was a rip off off from Suicide Squad. But then again, the comics have been around for years. so they have no grounds for copyright or anything.


Alexa's smart though. She did it a few times it got talked about and she put it away.. If she kept doing you'd have a lot more people saying how she got over because of the Harley Quinn thing.


----------



## JC00

Winning bid for Alexa's signed Raw replica title

$3,982


----------



## 3ku1

nearly $4000? Damn who has that kinda money lol. I am poor. 

Yeah I get the Harley Quinn thing. I was just wondering, if we well ever see it again.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Alexa's smart though. She did it a few times it got talked about and she put it away.. If she kept doing you'd have a lot more people saying how she got over because of the Harley Quinn thing.


Hell she still gets people that says she's only a Harley Quinn wannabe. Like she hasn't worn that since last year....


----------



## 3ku1

Some people still say Adam Lambert still wears make up. Event though he hasent worn it in 7 odd years .Okay weird anaology. But you catch my drift. One you create an image, it is all about perception. I do like that she has hasen't in a while. Don't over do it. But be nice if she brought it out at a special ppv. Which looks to be Jax Face v Bliss Heel SS for the title. Bayley V Sasha as heel. I would rather they go Bayley gets the title back faces heel Nia. And have Sasha and Alexa go at it. The feud is they hate each other :lol. TBH if it is SS I am not feelign Nia v Alexa.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

The things you find on Ebay


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss feet fetish? Okaay.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss liked 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861745018645733377


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

Should come to the ring like this


----------



## JC00

Talked about her a little on Bring It to the Table 

Rosenberg: You could make the argument that even though she wasn't part of the 4HW she may be bigger than all of them right now

JBL: I think she is the biggest thing in either women's divisions. Amazed by how she picked the business up so quickly, much like Kurt Angle. Some people just have an innate ability to be incredible performers and that's Alexa. 

Graves: I remember when Alexa arrived to NXT and her first character was this Pixie Disney Princess and no one really had high expectations for her. But whatever clicked inside her, clicked in a big way and while I'm not quite ready to admit she is better than all the 4HW, she's definitely carving out her own place in WWE and if I can't have my Queen (Charlotte), at least I have a Goddess


----------



## 3ku1

But they are overrating her right lol.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

:smile2:


----------



## BEE

She should definitely once in a while come out with those hoodies and riding on Nia's shoulders. Would be so badass and fit the "five feet of fury" monicker she has going on right now. 

On another unrelated note; Bliss being chicken-shit heel is entertaining. Maybe seeing a 5-foot goddess running away is entertaining to me in ways I can't explain. :lmao :lmao


----------



## 3ku1

I Think the chicken shit heel booking works for Bliss. Because of her minature size. It works for her, she well challenge everyone. But acknowledges someone like Nia. She does not have the size to take her on. So it makes sense and it is entertaining, when she backs out of the ring lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Mickie Full Match


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Talked about her a little on Bring It to the Table
> 
> Rosenberg: You could make the argument that even though she wasn't part of the 4HW she may be bigger than all of them right now
> 
> JBL: I think she is the biggest thing in either women's divisions. Amazed by how she picked the business up so quickly, much like Kurt Angle. Some people just have an innate ability to be incredible performers and that's Alexa.
> 
> Graves: I remember when Alexa arrived to NXT and her first character was this Pixie Disney Princess and no one really had high expectations for her. But whatever clicked inside her, clicked in a big way and while I'm not quite ready to admit she is better than all the 4HW, she's definitely carving out her own place in WWE and if I can't have my Queen (Charlotte), at least I have a Goddess


It's cool they are saying nice things about Alexa Bliss but unfortunately I find two of those three individuals (Graves being the exception) to be not necessarily the nicest folks in the world so for me anything that comes out of their mouth is sort of tempered by the personages themselves. I'm also probably reading too much into this but without having the context of watching the segment firsthand, was Graves taking a subtle shot at Charlotte?


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I'm also probably reading too much into this but without having the context of watching the segment firsthand, was Graves taking a subtle shot at Charlotte?


How is that taking a shot? It's a compliment, actually. He misses Charlotte on Raw, but Alexa being there softens the blow.










So, this is what she looks like when she's tired, huh? Poor thing.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

I was referring to the photo with Nia post Raw. Her eyes looked tired. Understandable if she is. Packed schedule. I'm sure she's looking forward to her own bed. I always feel sorry for WWE talent partners and famillies. When tours go on. I guess it could be larger then 2 weeks.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I sure hope they at least give them the entire week off after Raw next Monday. Working shows every single night for 2 weeks straight with all the traveling and the appearances is pretty insane.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> I sure hope they at least give them the entire week off after Raw next Monday. Working shows every single night for 2 weeks straight with all the traveling and the appearances is pretty insane.


i believe they do have the whole week off after next weeks raw


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> i believe they do have the whole week off after next weeks raw


They do although Alexa has a Wizard World signing in Iowa on the 21st. So she probably has to fly out on Saturday and then fly from Iowa to wherever Raw is on Monday


----------



## 3ku1

Raws in New Jersey on Monday 15th. 6 days later is the Wizard World signing. So she has at least most of the week off.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Ha what do you choose?


----------



## CharlieTJunior

I hate how they objectify her. If the Bliss related choice wasn't so disrespectful the other three wouldn't even come close. Taco Bell is dirt cheap to begin with (and with all the trouble fast taco joints have been having over the years who'd want to eat there that frequently to begin with?), Gasoline prices uniformly suck but are manageable and Wrasslemania? Pass.


----------



## Arya Dark

*As SUPER as they come!











But current Alexa would be more like










*


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

CharlieTJunior said:


> I hate how they objectify her. If the Bliss related choice wasn't so disrespectful the other three wouldn't even come close. Taco Bell is dirt cheap to begin with (and with all the trouble fast taco joints have been having over the years who'd want to eat there that frequently to begin with?), Gasoline prices uniformly suck but are manageable and Wrasslemania? Pass.


Calm down SJW it is a harmless joke.


TraumaCaspian said:


> Ha what do you choose?


Very close already been to a Maina.Tacos are very cheap where I live .Gasoline is a already expected expense. I will take hitting that


----------



## DELETE

TraumaCaspian said:


> Ha what do you choose?


It depends. Can I bring my freinds to WM too or just myself?


----------



## JC00

Lille VIP fan meet and greet


----------



## JC00

Looks like they switched it up tonight for the house show and did Alexa vs Bayley for the title











and according to this tweet crowd was divided and seemed more behind Alexa



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862033127623061506
google translation: The crowd divided for #WomenChampionship. Much of the crowd behind @ AlexaBliss_WWE # WWELille


----------



## JC00




----------



## TraumaCaspian

DELETE said:


> It depends. Can I bring my freinds to WM too or just myself?


Okay you can bring your friends but it's the last row every year in the nose bleed section


----------



## CharlieTJunior

nyelator said:


> Calm down SJW it is a harmless joke.


I'm very calm but there is a little something called decency which unfortunately at times is severely lacking. Decency or class, nothing more...nothing less.


----------



## JC00

Whoever sent in the results of the show tonight in Lille to WrestlingInc said Alexa/Bayely was the match of the night.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## DELETE

TraumaCaspian said:


> Okay you can bring your friends but it's the last row every year in the nose bleed section


I geuss I will bang alexa then. Plus I might stop watching WWE in the next 20 years.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

DELETE said:


> Plus I might stop watching WWE in the next 20 years.


The first thought I had was, "Is the WWE going to be around for the next 20 years"? I'm guessing that it will but heck back in the mid nineties I thought WCW was going to last forever too.


----------



## nyelator

CharlieTJunior said:


> I'm very calm but there is a little something called decency which unfortunately at times is severely lacking. Decency or class, nothing more...nothing less.


I mean it is a megathread


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CharlieTJunior said:


> The first thought I had was, "Is the WWE going to be around for the next 20 years"? I'm guessing that it will but heck back in the mid nineties I thought WCW was going to last forever too.


The WWE is making oodles of cash right now. They were in a worse spot in 95 and 96. There is nobody who comes close to their viewership in wrestling right now even with the awful ratings that WWE is suffering through. The'll be fine for a while.


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1
What part of NJ?

@TraumaCaspian
Perfect choice for an avy


----------



## 3ku1

WWE as a buisness is doing fine tbh. But the only reason the brand spilt happened was to increase SD viewership and revenue. Guess it worked I don't know. Best thing to come out of the brand split though...


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1
> What part of NJ?
> 
> @TraumaCaspian
> Perfect choice for an avy


Looks like Newark, NJ May 15th.


----------



## JC00

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The WWE is making oodles of cash right now. They were in a worse spot in 95 and 96. There is nobody who comes close to their viewership in wrestling right now even with the awful ratings that WWE is suffering through. The'll be fine for a while.


Hell even if WWE's rating stayed where they are they'd still be 5 of the highest rated hours on USA by a decent margin too. USA isn't getting rid of it's highest rated programming especially when that is on year round, unlike their scripted shows that only do 10-16 weeks.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Looks like Newark, NJ May 15th.


It would've been bettee if it was Trenton.


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

Well you have folks in other threads here predicting WWE will die once Cena retires which I don't think will be the case. That said I look at it this way: Twenty years is a long time regardless of how you slice it. The WWE is in an advantageous position right now as they own a monopoly in an industry that is believed to be unable to support two major sports entertainment promotions. Therefore the long term trajectory for WWE seems to be very good even if interest in the product could be described as lukewarm. They have done a successful job at re-branding themselves as a global entertainment company (something that I'll admit surprised me!) and there is no reason to think that they won't continue to emphasize the entertainment aspect of their brand going forward at the expense of traditional professional wrestling hallmarks. That should bring in more casual fans but also gradually diminish their core fanbase of wrestling fans over the next twenty years, minus the stalwarts who prefer professional wrestling in any guise as their go-to form of entertainment. The unknown quantity is that as it refers to each generation of youngsters that the WWE manages to cultivate as the core of their fanbase, will this fanbase continue to support the product into adulthood and more importantly will their *always * be another bumper crop of young wrestling fans coming up behind them if they don't?


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Well you have folks in other threads here predicting WWE will die once Cena retires which I don't think will be the case.


People say a lot of stupid things on this forum. That is not breaking news, unfortunately.


----------



## 3ku1

PPL said WWE would die after Rock left lol. WWE is bigger then any one man. OT though.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> PPL said WWE would die after Rock left lol. WWE is bigger then any one man. OT though.


It's the same shit everywhere, not just with WWE. Dana White always talks about getting these questions ever since UFC took off. What's gonna happen when Chuck Liddell/GSP/Silva/Brock/Ronda/Conor is gone? It's all bullshit.

There are peaks and valleys with this shit, as with most things. Things have been far worse in the past. They didn't pack huge stadiums or sell out 17.000 seat arenas in London in 1995. People need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> I'm very calm but there is a little something called decency which unfortunately at times is severely lacking. Decency or class, nothing more...nothing less.


especially on this board. Not this thread mind you but i am surprised at how nasty people on this place can be to each other. Why i never post outside of this thread


----------



## TraumaCaspian

WWE won't die when Cena leaves, but I may die when Alexa leaves


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> PPL said WWE would die after Rock left lol. WWE is bigger then any one man. OT though.


Hogan was at one point


TraumaCaspian said:


> WWE won't die when Cena leaves, but I may die when Alexa leaves


We will still have Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Jersey

TraumaCaspian said:


> WWE won't die when Cena leaves, but I may die when Alexa leaves


If she bending over like that in your avy a generation of men will have no seed lol.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Keep it classy, keep it sassy ✌&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56840; #blissfit #littlemissbliss #blissdoff #raw #wwe #womenschampion


----------



## araw

her plates looks better with the raw belt than smackdown


----------



## KC Armstrong

#TeamRude


----------



## 3ku1

Maybe just me. But Damn she looks tired. Her look screams I have had enough I want to go home :lol. Compared to first day last week, in Rome. Vibrant, Energy e.t.c. Okay maybe I am reading too much into one photo. But she looks drained. People go on about WWE not being a real sport. But I don't think the talent get enough respect, for the sacrifices they make. That is an insane schedule, being away from your partner and families for 2 weeks must be hard. Damn.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Tired, no makeup, and still cute as a button.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

No one is ever impressed with team rude lol.

Lexi is leaving France


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

My word people are idiots. Apparently sitting on the rope means she's ripping off AJ Lee.. Yep because AJ invented sitting on the rope, which i'm pretty sure she didn't even sit on the bottom rope, it was the middle rope.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


>


Alexa Bliss and Curt Hawkins? Their is a god after all.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> My word people are idiots. Apparently sitting on the rope means she's ripping off AJ Lee.. Yep because AJ invented sitting on the rope, which i'm pretty sure she didn't even sit on the bottom rope, it was the middle rope.


If Bliss came out drinking water. Smarks would go "Shes ripping off HHH". So I guess Bliss is ripping off Taker. Seeing he was the one who started the whole Rope Spot. I guess her detractors well come up with any small fraction to diminish her. I diddnt think that much of AJ Lee anyway. Loved her promos, but that WAS about it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> My word people are idiots. Apparently sitting on the rope means she's ripping off AJ Lee.. Yep because AJ invented sitting on the rope, which i'm pretty sure she didn't even sit on the bottom rope, it was the middle rope.


i don't think i have ever seen people try to discredit someone as much as i have with bliss


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> If Bliss came out drinking water. Smarks would go "Shes ripping off HHH". So I guess Bliss is ripping off Taker. Seeing he was the one who started the whole Rope Spot. I guess her detractors well come up with any small fraction to diminish her. I diddnt think that much of AJ Lee anyway. Loved her promos, but that WAS about it.





Lenny Leonard said:


> i don't think i have ever seen people try to discredit someone as much as i have with bliss


I think it's admirable how she's already taken on a leadership role in the women's division. I mean look at how she's mastered the art of subtlety as she advises the rest of the division below on what they need to do to reach her level of success:


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_Keep it classy, keep it sassy ✌���� #blissfit #littlemissbliss #blissdoff #raw #wwe #womenschampion


This would've been my new sig had I seen before the bikini Torrie pic.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

PaigeLover said:


> This would've been my new sig had I seen before the bikini Torrie pic.


Since I was already in Photoshop


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> i don't think i have ever seen people try to discredit someone as much as i have with bliss


Ryder in '11 and Hogan's impact


----------



## 3ku1

So only male pushes are comparible? Lol.

Look I couldent give a two balls of Fire what these smarks think on this forum. Ppl in the know rate Bliss very highley. The best in fact. WWE see a long term investment in her. That's all that matters really.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

The one thing that Bliss' detractors have a legitimate gripe about is she isn't the most dynamic heel in the land. But to be honest who is these days? I was reading Alexa's interview from the other day when she was talking about how pro wrestling talent dabble in shades of gray which at least these days is fundamentally untrue at least from a creative sense. WWE creative seemingly endeavors with all their might to create extremely stock characters that fans are either expected to cheer or boo but the smarks mainly due to their urge to be defiant are going to cheer who they damn well please and boo whom the company shows favor towards. *That's the only dynamic element to the product in the modern era.*

Take Alexa Bliss for example. Her character on screen is that of a pathological bitch, a sociopath in the truest sense of the word. But we are never given any insight as to why she behaves the way she does. The closest they've given us as far as motivation to her intentions is that she is extremely jealous of the 4HW and felt she was overlooked in NXT. That is apparently her prime motivating factor for her pathological behavior. Not very dynamic if you ask me although Bliss does her best to make lemonade out of lemons and more times than not is successful which is surprising for someone of both her young age and comparable inexperience in the industry. Don't get me wrong, Alexa Bliss is great but she could be all the more better if they gave her a little bit more to work with but WWE stopped writing dynamic characters and storylines a long time ago.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> The one thing that Bliss' detractors have a legitimate gripe about is she isn't the most dynamic heel in the land. But to be honest who is these days? I was reading Alexa's interview from the other day when she was talking about how pro wrestling talent dabble in shades of gray which at least these days is fundamentally untrue at least from a creative sense. WWE creative seemingly endeavors with all their might to create extremely stock characters that fans are either expected to cheer or boo but the smarks mainly due to their urge to be defiant are going to cheer who they damn well please and boo whom the company shows favor towards. *That's the only dynamic element to the product in the modern era.*
> 
> Take Alexa Bliss for example. Her character on screen is that of a pathological bitch, a sociopath in the truest sense of the word. But we are never given any insight as to why she behaves the way she does. The closest they've given us as far as motivation to her intentions is that she is extremely jealous of the 4HW and felt she was overlooked in NXT. That is apparently her prime motivating factor for her pathological behavior. Not very dynamic if you ask me although Bliss does her best to make lemonade out of lemons and more times than not is successful which is surprising for someone of both her young age and comparable inexperience in the industry. Don't get me wrong, Alexa Bliss is great but she could be all the more better if they gave her a little bit more to work with but WWE stopped writing dynamic characters and storylines a long time ago.


Think you misread her comment... She was basically talking about how wrestlers are actual people and if you for example met her you wouldn't walk away saying Alexa is really a bitch, hence the "shades of grey and in-between" comment. 

At least that's how I read it.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Think you misread her comment... She was basically talking about how wrestlers are actual people and if you for example met her you wouldn't walk away saying Alexa is really a bitch, hence the "shades of grey and in-between" comment.
> 
> At least that's how I read it.


Her statement still wouldn't be accurate though as the situation itself as far kayfabe/real life scenarios are concerned have always been of a fluid nature. Point in case, scroll back a few pages where I relate a Randy Savage story that was published in an old PWI magazine.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

I see Alexa retweeted a tweet of this gif I made a few weeks back


----------



## JC00

JC00 said:


>


Alternate pro-shot angle


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Some more details have come out regarding Alexa's Comic Con appearance. Of special note is the fact that she will be participating in a Q&A, so hopefully someone gets a video of all that:

- Seth Rollins and RAW Women's Champion Alexa Bliss will be at Wizard World Comic Con Des Moines on Sunday, May 21at the Iowa Events Center. They will greet fans, pose for photo ops, sign autographs and conduct interactive fan Q&A's during their respective appearances. Alexa will appear from 10:00 a.m. – 1:00 p.m., while Rollins will be there from 11:00 a.m. – 2:00 p.m. You can get more details at WizardWorld.com.

*Over/under how many marriage proposals Alexa gets?*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

JC00 said:


>


that could be a new smiley


----------



## JC00

Saw some Bayley mark trying to say Raw ratings are down because Alexa..

Tiny newsflash for that person

The Fatal Four Way, Alexa/Bayley/Sasha promo before Payback, Alexa's Coronation and Alexa vs Mickie were all in the highest rated hours of those respective weeks.


But hey don't let facts get in the way of an anti-Alexa narrative


----------



## Café de René

3ku1 said:


> Lexi is leaving France


:vincecry


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Sorry but those Snapchat filter things are so pointless and stupid. Not just Lexi and Nia. But this whole generation who uses them. I don't get what is une point of it. Filtered bunny ears? Lol. Am I the only one not getting it.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Man her and Nia seemed to have alot of fun on this tour. Back to reality for both of them soon lol. Murphy prob counting down the days to the 14th like its Christmas .


----------



## TraumaCaspian

They really do seem to be great friends, I am sure when she got drafted to Raw Nia was the first person she told....besides murphy


----------



## Jersey

@TraumaCaspian
That new sig tho.









Thanks for the bliss sig earlier.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

PaigeLover said:


> @TraumaCaspian
> That new sig tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the bliss sig earlier.


Thanks man! if you have a request for an actual sig just let me know and I can put something together


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

TraumaCaspian said:


> Thanks man! if you have a request for an actual sig just let me know and I can put something together


 :nerd:


----------



## peep4life

Tomorrow..Talk is Jericho









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862606466460602368


----------



## DELETE

JC00 said:


>


one pump....That is all I could ask for.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Saw some Bayley mark trying to say Raw ratings are down because Alexa..
> 
> Tiny newsflash for that person
> 
> The Fatal Four Way, Alexa/Bayley/Sasha promo before Payback, Alexa's Coronation and Alexa vs Mickie were all in the highest rated hours of those respective weeks.
> 
> 
> But hey don't let facts get in the way of an anti-Alexa narrative


i really hope you pointed that out to them


----------



## JC00

New little tidbit in this one. While she said Trish is her favorite women, Macho Man is actually her favorite wrestler. 
Also liked this one

Q: Hidden Talents?
A: They are so hidden, I don't even know them.

This is the kind of stuff that is setting apart from the other women.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> New little tidbit in this one. While she said Trish is her favorite women, Macho Man is actually her favorite wrestler.
> Also liked this one
> 
> Q: Hidden Talents?
> A: They are so hidden, I don't even know them.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that is setting apart from the other women.


The hidden talent quote is a good one. I should start using that.


----------



## JC00

Preview Write-up for Raw

_Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss was wise enough to avoid insulting Nia Jax during her “Coronation” the night after WWE Payback. As a result, the self-proclaimed “Goddess of WWE” got a new BFF to go along with her new title — assuming, of course, that a future championship opportunity comes with that friendship.

Until that point, Nia seems determined to aid Alexa in pummeling any and all opposition to her crown, including Mickie James and former titleholder Bayley. With Jax on her side, has Alexa become untouchable?_


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> New little tidbit in this one. While she said Trish is her favorite women, Macho Man is actually her favorite wrestler.
> Also liked this one
> 
> Q: Hidden Talents?
> A: They are so hidden, I don't even know them.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that is setting apart from the other women.


I would like to know what those hidden talents are


----------



## CharlieTJunior

A really good take on the state of the women's division including why Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss are getting over everyone in the division right now alongside a major burial job of Becky Lynch:


----------



## dior

CharlieTJunior said:


> A really good take on the state of the women's division including why Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss are getting over everyone in the division right now alongside a major burial job of Becky Lynch:
> 
> https://youtu.be/bbWqYFj1QyE


They really didn't say much of anything. I don't think Alexa stole Sasha's thunder. It was killed by Charlotte, which I didn't like because I just find Sasha more enjoyable to watch than Charlotte. I don't want them to only push Alexa and Charlotte when they have a lot of talent to work with. The stronger the division is, the better it will be. I am really hoping for a good Alexa and Sasha storyline. Not expecting. Just hoping.


----------



## starsfan24

I agree to a degree. I'll reserve judgement until Sasha turns heel. I don't think she's done "nothing" on the main roster either. That's a bit harsh.


----------



## JC00

I think Sasha is just kind of in the same boat as Becky, as far as the main roster goes and history kind of shows that.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

The 4HW are a major flop on the mr this is not news


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Alexa is always caption worthy but some of these latest action shots are begging for some captions:

*1) SPLAT!/WHEN YOU KNOW YOU'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS TOUR!*









*2) WHEEEEE!*








*
3) TAKE THIS AND THAT AND THIS AND THAT!*


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> The 4HW are a major flop on the mr this is not news


I wouldn't say they are a flop.. But I would say from mic skills/character stand point the MR has exposed some stuff that NXT hid.


----------



## JC00

Someone in that CHHHarlotte thread saying that it is a fact not opinion that Charlotte is the best on the mic and the most marketable of both divisions. I mean fine if someone thinks that it's their opinion which they are entitled to but don't give me this "it is 100% fact" shit. Because I can argue and this isn't me being an Alexa mark but I can argue that there are a couple women that are better mic skills and marketability wise. 

Here would be my argument for Alexa

As far as mic skills go 

[Insert pretty much any Alexa promo here]

and as for marketability, i'll just leave these



























Just no way you can tell me Charlotte could have pulled off that "The Coronation" like Alexa did..


----------



## 3ku1

Look its WWE. Were the worst fans of any sport/whatever on the planet :lol. When someone gets success even a little. Doesent matter if your 7 feet, or five feet of fury . Their are going to be detractors trying to bring you down. They are going to try to qualify your success, or at least attempt to diminish it. That is why you get these noncensical arguments. Like Alexa is the reason ratings are going down (Even though the fatal four way, and Alexa coronation was one of the highest rated segments in weeks). Alexa fans overrrate her (Even though from legends to industry experts have all rated her). So you know it is just noise end of day. End of day it does not matter. WWE see her highley. She sells merch like wild fire. She has prob got the best mic skills on the MR. When you look like that. And your standing on top of the mountain, their is bound to be idiots trying to take you down off your perch. But they act like the womans division revolves around Alexa now lol. Hardly, I Think your looking at the wrong blonde..

ETA: Reason why the 4HW have been exposed in the character/promo department. IS partly due to their time in NXT. Their was not a lot of focus for them on that aspect. Bliss was in BAMF. She did alot of character work, and promo work. She got used to it. In rehearsal, people say she was always very good, always asked the right question. Hell Lita rated her above the 4HW in that depart. So I think the MR, Character Work seems to be more important then ring work. Even in this work rate based era.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Jersey

I legit scratch my head reading posts about the 4horse peasants in Bliss thread.


----------



## Mango13

PaigeLover said:


> I legit scratch my head reading posts about the 4horse peasants in Bliss thread.


I've stopped reading the lengthy discussion posts in here, it's the same shit for like 30 pages now.


----------



## 3ku1

Dont read then... Up to you what content you want to contribute to this thread. I think it is perfectly fine to discuss Alexa in reason. And if you don't want to partake, fine post a picture or gif. IT is not a big deal.


----------



## JC00

Saw this on another board, Looks like Alex and Becky might be missing each other, look at this lowkey shoutout both did on Raw and SD


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Saw this on another board, Looks like Alex and Becky might be missing each other, look at this lowkey shoutout both did on Raw and SD


Am I missing something? Looks like they are just smelling the fart acting :lol


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Am I missing something? Looks like they are just smelling the fart acting :lol


Braid in the hair.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas booty Raw London


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Braid in the hair.


Right, probably just a coincidence. Just seems like a stale contrast to me. I am sure if Bliss really misses Becky on SD. She prob just calls or texts her, or hangs out with her. I mean beleieve it or not the whole world does not exist on social media.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Alexas booty Raw London


OMFG:surprise:


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## 3ku1

Those tired eyes, and that ass...


----------



## starsfan24

Just waiting on the Talk is Jericho to drop.


----------



## Mango13

starsfan24 said:


> Just waiting on the Talk is Jericho to drop.


Dropping the same day im building a new PC, will be perfect to listen to while building.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>




not marketable... lol dumbasses...


----------



## 3ku1

Huh? Alexa is arguably the most marketable woman WWE have got. Not sure where people get their opinions from.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Has anyone ever asked her where she got the idea to be a colorista (the pink hair)? Such an integral part of her overall sports entertainment presentation package but to my knowledge wasn't something that she had experimented with prior to getting into the industry.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> Has anyone ever asked her where she got the idea to be a colorista (the pink hair)? Such an integral part of her overall sports entertainment presentation package but to my knowledge wasn't something that she had experimented with prior to getting into the industry.


IF you see photos of her, even with her and Murphy (Her Fiance). From NXT days, she had light pink highlights in her hair. But she has made it more prominent. With all this talk in another thread of generic blonds. Her colorful look and overall presentation is what sets her apart from other blonde types imo.


----------



## starsfan24

I like the red a hell of a lot more than I liked the blue.


----------



## starsfan24

New Funniest Moments! Part 4:


----------



## Banez

"i have a chair with my face on it" :lmao

Yes.. and another thing could be said that thousands of ppl got to sit on her face :lol


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862805734840520704


----------



## starsfan24

Talk is Jericho episode dropped.


----------



## 3ku1

Summaration of TIJ

"WWE RAW Women's Champion Alexa Bliss makes her TIJ debut, and brings tales of purple hair, CosPlay, The Arnold Classic, and NXT. She's a horror movie fan, does a wicked Dusty Rhodes impersonation, and was a country music singer for about 5 minutes. She's got a great story about how she got to WWE, and lots of details on bodybuilding and competition. She loves working with Bayley, says Nia Jax is her best friend, and remembers her first-ever match which happened to be with Sasha Banks."

http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Duplicate.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Has anyone ever asked her where she got the idea to be a colorista (the pink hair)? Such an integral part of her overall sports entertainment presentation package but to my knowledge wasn't something that she had experimented with prior to getting into the industry.


She talks about it on Talk is Jericho


----------



## JC00

Interesting that Vince told her to tone it down a bit on the facial expressions


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Ugh I don't know I how feel about them using woman who don't have any casting cred on Total Divas. In the actual episodes. Guess they can't edit Lexi out lol. But still.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863016884567986176


----------



## JC00

While Sasha was dreaming about being Eddie Guerrero and Bayley was dreaming about being Macho Man, poor Alexa was having nightmares about The Great Kabuki because of her grandma...


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863026566133153792


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

WWE about to make an easy $50k on that plaque.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863026566133153792


Wow! Time to buy it!


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> WWE about to make an easy $50k on that plaque.


Personally if I knew one hundred percent for sure that most of that money was going directly into Blissy's bank account, I would have no problem buying her merchandise. That said I have no interest in making The McMahon family richer than they already are. Maybe I'll grab one off of eBay at some point with a Blissy signature on it :hmm:


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Interesting that Vince told her to tone it down a bit on the facial expressions


I haven't heard the podcast yet but the only thing I can think of is he's worried about her coming off too babyface? Vince McMahon is a creative genius but sometimes I think he tends to fall victim to his own inability to strike a balance between trusting his gut and the old paralysis by analysis. Her facials are fine.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> Personally if I knew one hundred percent for sure that most of that money was going directly into Blissy's bank account, I would have no problem buying her merchandise. That said I have no interest in making The McMahon family richer than they already are. Maybe I'll grab one off of eBay at some point with a Blissy signature on it :hmm:


i'm sure that she get's a cut of merch sales


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Ugh I don't know I how feel about them using woman who don't have any casting cred on Total Divas. In the actual episodes. Guess they can't edit Lexi out lol. But still.


Alexa shouldn't be on Total Divas. Instead when she turns babyface, they should base an animated series around her! 

Something like *(credit for original artwork goes to chaoticcolor):*


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Personally if I knew one hundred percent for sure that most of that money was going directly into Blissy's bank account, I would have no problem buying her merchandise. That said I have no interest in making The McMahon family richer than they already are. Maybe I'll grab one off of eBay at some point with a Blissy signature on it :hmm:


Ya but buying her merchandise is really the best way to voice your opinion about her. Just like her Axxess signing session was a huge statement and now she's being booked for signings at conventions. 

Plus i'm pretty sure she gets a percentage of all her merchandise. So while she isn't make 100% she is still getting something.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Great episode of Talk is Jericho with Lexi, I have always loved the name Alexa Bliss so I have Bill Demott to thank for that and always great to hear how great of help Triple H was to her career.....she did mention that at the next PPV she has plans for new ring gear, I wonder what it could be?


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> Great episode of Talk is Jericho with Lexi, I have always loved the name Alexa Bliss so I have Bill Demott to thank for that and always great to hear how great of help Triple H was to her career.....she did mention that at the next PPV she has plans for new ring gear, I wonder what it could be?


From what I read how Bliss was decided was more because of Alexa than anything. Apparently when she was doing the southern character the way she said "Bless" sounded like "Bliss" and they ran with it.


As far as the ring gear seems like the episode got recorded when they were in Columbus, which was the fatal 4 way which was before Payback so maybe she meant she was bringing back the Iron Man cosplay or maybe she decided to wait for the next PPV.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

One thing that immediately stuck out to me was how she was involved in some form of competitive athletics from an extremely early age. With the knowledge also that she battled an eating disorder, I'm wondering if there was a correlation between the two as the demands of being in fit shape from a very early age can potentially be detrimental and lead to a negative body image.
*
Edit*: She only found out she was traded to RAW the day before she turned up onscreen and yet the Blissfits knew she was heading there for around a week beforehand.:yas


----------



## Mordecay

Thank you Bayley >


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## FlacoMan

Stuttgart, Germany. 11/May/2017. I don't think I saw these photos posted.


----------



## Mordecay

One thing I can assume after hearing that podcast was that she doesn't like Sasha. I heard her putting over Charlotte, saying she took her under her wing when she arrived, also puting ver Bayley, saying that she helped her a lot and she has had some of her best matches with her, even Becky, saying she was there when Becky first arrived to NXT and like seeing her growing from day one, but not a mention of Sasha, besides saying she was her first singles match :hmmm


----------



## JC00

Look at who # 6 is.... Which Alexa's figure isn't new it's been out since early-January... The rest on the list judging by Ringside's site are new. But looks like people like themselves #TeamRude


----------



## starsfan24

She still only has the one figure right?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Mordecay said:


> One thing I can assume after hearing that podcast was that she doesn't like Sasha. I heard her putting over Charlotte, saying she took her under her wing when she arrived, also puting ver Bayley, saying that she helped her a lot and she has had some of her best matches with her, even Becky, saying she was there when Becky first arrived to NXT and like seeing her growing from day one, but not a mention of Sasha, besides saying she was her first singles match :hmmm


yeah its been well documented that they seem to have a dislike of each other. There was a twitter video during the raw womens invasion on smackdown during survivor series which seemed like sasha/alexa were shooting on each other. There has never been a concrete reason as to why they have heat with each other though. For Bliss, it's most likely the fact sasha broke or bloodied her nose twice. For Sasha, the only thing i can think of is maybe the fact bliss got to wwe without any indy experience or wrestling at all beforehand


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> She still only has the one figure right?


Yep


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> not marketable... lol dumbasses...


IS that a ass joke................... I approve 


CharlieTJunior said:


> Alexa is always caption worthy but some of these latest action shots are begging for some captions:
> 
> *1) SPLAT!/WHEN YOU KNOW YOU'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS TOUR!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) WHEEEEE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 3) TAKE THIS AND THAT AND THIS AND THAT!*


That is not what I am thinking on the first pic.


JC00 said:


> I wouldn't say they are a flop.. But I would say from mic skills/character stand point the MR has exposed some stuff that NXT hid.


I saythey are from being taken serious stand point.


virus21 said:


>


Sweet Lord have Mercy.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> IS that a ass joke................... I approve


Not really, more of just how great she looked in that picture.. Yet people claim she isn't marketable...


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Not really, more of just how great she looked in that picture.. Yet people claim she isn't marketable...


But come on that ass


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> But come on that ass


Oh most definitely


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


>



First comment I saw on that was about kayfabe being dead.. What? Heels can't love their moms?


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> First comment I saw on that was about kayfabe being dead.. What? Heels can't love their moms?


I took it as her story is so documented now it's hard to boo her with all that she's overcome.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> First comment I saw on that was about kayfabe being dead.. What? Heels can't love their moms?


They are on point though. Think about it for a second, it's 1985 and The Four Horsemen are some of the most hated entities in sports entertainment. Would have you really wanted to watch a video of Ric Flair and Tully Blanchard talking about how great their relationship with their mothers are? I mean to be honest even this video is walking the line...if I had seen this back in the eighties, it probably would've affected how I looked at Flair:


----------



## JC00

Well if they really are gonna bitch about kayfabe, they really shouldn't be clicking on videos titled "Alexa Bliss' adorable relationship with her mom"


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah because up to now Kayfabe was alive and well. That evil witch Alexa ruined everything by having a great relationship with her mum :lol. Are these people for real? Next be like oh she breathed, she diddnt breathe at the right moment. She is not as good as Category A over their because she breathed 3 times. Alexa can only breath once, and she sucks at that breath too :lol :lol :lol. Recently Roman and Bruan hanged out together. That is much worser in breaking kayfabe, then Alexa and her mum being close. The stupidity is real. I have not seen a talent in WWE, anywhere really get so much opposisiton as Bliss does. It is mentle. What do they want, have a segment where Lexi brings her mum out and shreds her to pieces. Your sucky mum! I mean these ppl need to get a grip.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> They are on point though. Think about it for a second, it's 1985 and The Four Horsemen are some of the most hated entities in sports entertainment. Would have you really wanted to watch a video of Ric Flair and Tully Blanchard talking about how great their relationship with their mothers are? I mean to be honest even this video is walking the line...if I had seen this back in the eighties, it probably would've affected how I looked at Flair:
> 
> https://youtu.be/c5IbM554-MU


That was the 80's though. Alot has changed since then. The biggest change has been the internet. People are alot more informed in 2017. So I doubt Alexa having a great relationship with her mother, even if she is heel well make that much of a difference to the casual audience. I guess Bayley she is a babyface, so it doesent matter. And I guess that is why their is a huge potential for a Bliss Babyface turn. Her real life persona, with everything she overcame well prob most likely go over well.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Meh I love that Kayfabe is dead for the most part now a days, I really like seeing wrestlers as normal people....imagine all the Snapchats, Instagram and Twitter posts that Alexa posts that we all share and love if Kayfabe was still going we wouldn't see any of that and get to know her


----------



## 3ku1

True. But I guess in terms of character. Say if your a Bray Wyatt. It is hard to maintain that image. When you reguarly post pictures of your family. At Dennys :lol. But yeah their is pros and cons to it.


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> Meh I love that Kayfabe is dead for the most part now a days, I really like seeing wrestlers as normal people....imagine all the Snapchats, Instagram and Twitter posts that Alexa posts that we all share and love if Kayfabe was still going we wouldn't see any of that and get to know her


I mean she still does keep some kayfabe going though... We know she is close with Becky and we never really even got a hint of them being friends.. Unlike a certain 3 Horsewomen that were feuding and decided to take photos together at the HOF.


----------



## 3ku1

Diddnt you post that pic of Alexa and Becky apparently missing each other, becausse of their braids lol.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

JC00 said:


> not marketable... lol dumbasses...


In what universe would a pretty, blue-eyed, blonde white girl not be marketable? Whoever said that to you was clearly trolling you.


----------



## Jersey

In a perfect world Bliss,Mandy,and Gionna shoot would be perfect. My reaction would be


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Diddnt you post that pic of Alexa and Becky apparently missing each other, becausse of their braids lol.


Ya but that's something subtle and now they are on different brands


this however was not subtle


----------



## 3ku1

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> In what universe would a pretty, blue-eyed, blonde white girl not be marketable? Whoever said that to you was clearly trolling you.


Bliss Pink Highlights sets her apart though .


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

I am sorry but those snap chat filter thing is so stupid.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Absolutely loved Talk Is Jericho. So cool to get to listen to her be her adorable self for an hour. I'm not saying everyone has to be a fan or has to love her, people like different things, but I am completely mystified by the fact that there are actually people out there who hate this girl. Do these fuckers hate puppies and kittens, too? 




> First comment I saw on that was about kayfabe being dead.. What? Heels can't love their moms?


You wanna know what's funnier than anything? The same morons who complain about kayfabe being dead read all the dirt sheet crap. You can't read articles about what WWE plans to do with certain STORYLINES (that really should have given it away) and then say wrestlers should stay in character outside of the arena. If you think Lexi should go through life telling little girls to fuck off when they come up to her, you need professional help ASAP.


----------



## 3ku1

Hell I remember Rock saying in 2000 at his peak. He never told a bag boy at a supermarket. "I well kick your monkey ass if you don't hurry up!" :lol. Read his biography really good read. Protecting Kayfabe is one thing. Seperate thing with being a decent person. Lexis real life persona is charming. That's seperate from protecting Kayfabe that is dead anyway. But yeah they read dirt sheets. I never. I still like to maintain an illusion.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> I am sorry but those snap chat filter thing is so stupid.


I guess thats something you and Bliss can get Blissy with


----------



## Lenny Leonard

man does she move merch. her plaque from when she won at payback with the ring canvas attached is all sold out


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863349116817915904


----------



## CharlieTJunior

KC Armstrong said:


> You wanna know what's funnier than anything? The same morons who complain about kayfabe being dead read all the dirt sheet crap. You can't read articles about what WWE plans to do with certain STORYLINES (that really should have given it away) and then say wrestlers should stay in character outside of the arena. If you think Lexi should go through life telling little girls to fuck off when they come up to her, you need professional help ASAP.





3ku1 said:


> Hell I remember Rock saying in 2000 at his peak. He never told a bag boy at a supermarket. "I well kick your monkey ass if you don't hurry up!" :lol. Read his biography really good read. Protecting Kayfabe is one thing. Separate thing with being a decent person. Lexis real life persona is charming. That's separate from protecting Kayfabe that is dead anyway. But yeah they read dirt sheets. I never. I still like to maintain an illusion.


I think what traditional wrestling fans are reacting to is the one hundred percent abandonment of kayfabe outside of the ring. We are at the point now where (certain) heels such as Alexa Bliss are embraced outside of the ring as if they were top babyfaces and that is going to rankle some folks as it was one of the the last major bastions of kayfabe that was hanging in place until around five years ago or so. I think Jim Cornette put it best in that during the days of the territories there was an unwritten (though sometimes implicitly stated depending upon who the promoter was) rule that governed talent/fan interaction outside of the ring. Babyfaces were told to be obliging to fans when they met them out in public and in certain cases if they were found to be rude or dismissive of wrestling fans, they were fined. Heels on the other hand were told be complete assholes to fans at all times in order to protect the heat that was built up upon their characters. Cornette, however also notes that this wasn't all that much of an issue because the fans of that era rarely approached heels anyhow as it was considered sacrilegious to want to interact with a heel.

While Vince McMahon obliterated so many of the traditional professional wrestling mores when he took the business national, one traditional aspect that he kept very much in place was that by and large heels were still not earmarked for fan interaction. While heels were no longer encouraged to be confrontational with fans and would even get an occasional public relations booking, for the most part Vince McMahon used his army of top shelf babyfaces (of which there were many) to go out in the communities and do his PR work. So I guess in a way he found a happy medium in allowing more talent/fan interaction on a wide scale/national level but also protecting the industry by cordoning off the heels onto an island of their own. 

In the modern era however even that bastion of kayfabe is dead and a lot of that is due to the dirtsheets exposing the business but there are also other factors including the WWE wanting to extend it's community outreach programs to every corner of the globe at all costs. So if a Make A Wish kid wants to meet Braun Strowman, he's going to meet Braun Strowman. Also social media has allowed wrestling fans to candidly track the movements of their favorite WWE Superstars in a way that previous generations of fans weren't able to do. The recent interaction between Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman would be a good example of social media killing kayfabe on a daily basis. *That being said as Ric Flair once noted that back in the eighties, talent had a built it method of making sure that heels/babyfaces weren't spotted fraternizing in public together and that was that they quite simply didn't interact with one another unless it was within the confines of a private home or gathering. That is an aspect of the industry that the modern wrestler doesn't seem willing to embrace.* I guess where I draw the line is that I do have an issue when heels/babyfaces who are working a program against one another are spotted breaking kayfabe. For me that is a complete and total disregard of a whole lot of other people (including fans) who have invested time/money in developing or embracing a kayfabe storyline just to have holes shot in it because the talent involved can't make the sacrifices needed to see that the potential of that program is maximized. Hell if Bret and Owen Hart could by and large avoid interacting with each other on the road for two years, it isn't too much to ask of modern talent to do the same for two months or however long programs last these days.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> man does she move merch. her plaque from when she won at payback with the ring canvas attached is all sold out


That's no surprise to us Alexa marks.. Her coffee mug was out of stock for a week or so. A coffee mug.......


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> man does she move merch. her plaque from when she won at payback with the ring canvas attached is all sold out


Hell yeah! and I she be getting it in the mail real soon!


----------



## starsfan24

She's going to be on Up Up Down Down tomorrow


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> She's going to be on Up Up Down Down tomorrow


Actually there seems to be some question over that as Ember Moon retweeted that tweet. But the "Goddess" thing would be odd if they were referring to anyone else but Alexa as she has started to go by that the last couple of weeks


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863426000780234752
Retweeted by Bliss


----------



## Crasp

JC00 said:


> Actually there seems to be some question over that as Ember Moon retweeted that tweet. But the "Goddess" thing would be odd if they were referring to anyone else but Alexa as she has started to go by that the last couple of weeks


Ember is both a fan of UUDD, and also gets on really well with Alexa, so she's probably just helping promote/showing support. Plus, the announcement indicates it's a first time appearance, and Ember's been on twice before.


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> She's going to be on Up Up Down Down tomorrow


> Two of my fav things Lexi and Video games. >



JC00 said:


> That's no surprise to us Alexa marks.. Her coffee mug was out of stock for a week or so. A coffee mug.......


My fav thing to do in the morning is have a cup of coffee and smoke some medical majaiuana so I would love to have her mug.


----------



## JC00

Crasp said:


> Ember is both a fan of UUDD, and also gets on really well with Alexa, so she's probably just helping promote/showing support. Plus, the announcement indicates it's a first time appearance, and Ember's been on twice before.


 Hadn't realized Ember was on before. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## JC00

Amsterdam


----------



## 3ku1

Damn I know it's an intense schedule. But am I the only one in that recent pic who thinks Lexi looks absolutely drained lol? Just no energy left in her face. Not the usual energy anyway. Long tour huh. I'm sure she's looking forward to returning home now.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


>


I hope she wears this gear in the future.


----------



## 3ku1

Looking forward to Raw on Monday. Post Europe tour. I'm assuming it we'll be Bayley v Alexa at ER.


----------



## JC00

Team Rude vs Bayley and Mickie or Nia vs Mickie with Alexa and Bayley ringside (or maybe on commentary) would be my guess for what's in store for Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah and at some point Nia well turn on Alexa. Prob setting up their SS match. Not thrilled by that, but it is what it is. Some are saying WWE are heading to Alexa v Charlotte WM 34. Champion v Champion. Well see. I guess Alexa still has alot of heel milage. So if Nia turning Face, means Alexa turns heel. well for the best I suspose. I have doubts that Nia can do babyface though.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Yeah and at some point Nia well turn on Alexa. Prob setting up their SS match. Not thrilled by that, but it is what it is. Some are saying WWE are heading to Alexa v Charlotte WM 34. Champion v Champion. Well see. I guess Alexa still has alot of heel milage. So if Nia turning Face, means Alexa turns heel. well for the best I suspose. I have doubts that Nia can do babyface though.


The problem I have with Nia Jax turning babyface is that it doesn't seem to be a turn that will be beneficial in the long term towards anyone. I certainly cannot see Jax being the face of the women's division and aside from the payoff when Jax finally turns on Bliss I don't see their rivalry being one that we are going to be talking about even two years from now. I know I'm being negative and complaining about something that hasn't even happened yet but WWE booking can be so predictable and frustrating at times. Hopefully we get Charlotte/Alexa at some stage in the game because I think that could be a real interesting rivalry to watch develop depending on whom would portray the babyface/heel roles *and just in case anyone forgot:*


----------



## Banez

I remember that vid, amuses me everytime :lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## CharlieTJunior

*Alexa alongside some dudes with severe cases of arrested development*:


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

WWE write up on her UUDD appearance


_Raw Women's Champion Alexa Bliss seems to make an undeniable first impression everywhere she goes ... including UpUpDownDown. 

The first Superstar to ever hold both the Team Red and Team Blue Women's Titles joined UUDD host Xavier Woods on the channel *after staggering demand from the subscribers and followers of the popular YouTube Channel.* 

_


----------



## 3ku1

That was silly fun. Alexa looked cute I suspose lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Y'all, the Alexa Bliss episode of UpUpDownDown was uploaded one hour ago and it ALREADY has 17,000 views :dead2*


----------



## JC00

Legit BOSS said:


> and it ALREADY has 17,000 views



20 minutes later-

21.5k views


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

Damn she killin it


----------



## starsfan24

The struggle. Lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

starsfan24 said:


> The struggle. Lol


*I'm surprised Alexa hasn't tried the new Unicorn Frappucino since she loves pretty colors :lol*


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Her UUDD:SP episode is at 95k views in just 7 hours. 


Also (iTunes current episode ranking for Sports/Recreation) 











I imagine the ranking was higher a day or two ago and would probably be # 1 but is hurt because people can listen or download it at PodcastOne and also people put it on Youtube.


----------



## 3ku1

Fark man if I was that murphy fella. Be Like Nia youve had her for 2 weeks my turn now :lol

Only one day off she has then Raw. No rest for the wicked huh? I guess she then does have the rest of the week off, before CC.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Great UpUpDownDown, but the YouTube comments are also great 

"Alexa Bliss was hand crafted by God.﻿"

....also it's amazing to read some of the comments and seeing people genuinely surprised that she isn't a bitch in real life, do people know that wrestlers play characters on TV?


----------



## JC00

Looks like they are going to be releasing an "acid wash" version of her Little Miss Bliss shirt


----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> Great UpUpDownDown, but the YouTube comments are also great
> 
> "Alexa Bliss was hand crafted by God.﻿"
> 
> ....also it's amazing to read some of the comments and seeing people genuinely surprised that she isn't a bitch in real life, do people know that wrestlers play characters on TV?


Some people clearly see kayfabe alive and well. I mean you don't watch an actor play a bastard in a movie. And then that actor real life persona is a nice person. And go I expected that person to be an asshole. Some people cannot distinquish between reality and fiction.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Some people clearly see kayfabe alive and well. I mean you don't watch an actor play a bastard in a movie. And then that actor real life persona is a nice person. And go I expected that person to be an asshole. Some people cannot distinquish between reality and fiction.


Meh, I wouldn't go down that route, instead I'd chalk it up to professional wrestling being more successful than any other entertainment medium at blurring the line between reality and fiction. I've been down this road before on these forums so I won't rehash again except to say that in the seventies/eighties, most wrestling fans wouldn't dare approach a heel for an autograph or a photo op. out of legitimate fear that they were exactly as dastardly as they appeared on screen.

The issue with Alexa Bliss is that unlike a lot of the stars of The Attitude era, there is not even a thread of her own personality that is sown into her on screen heel persona. She is one of the select heels in the history of professional wrestling that doesn't have an "inner heel" and yet maintains the ability to be a decent kayfabe heel. Truth be told, most of the wrestlers who are affable individuals outside of the ring more times than not fail at being a heel on screen because they don't have a point of reference from which to draw from in order to generate heat upon themselves. Alexa has stated in the past that much of her heel behavior comes from external rather than internal sources, which is somewhat rare in the professional wrestling industry. She is a bit of a voyeur who takes the time to observe the behavior of others and when she is able to identify behavior that offends her, she weaves those threads into her character. But none of that behavior is germane to her own personality which is why there is such a marketable difference between Alexa Bliss and Lexi Kaufman.


----------



## JC00

She's mastered the "troll high five"


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863937272906891264


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Alexa's uudd episode almost to 200000


----------



## Jersey

WWE should bring back summerskin photoshoot. We all know Bliss would look the best.


----------



## nyelator

TraumaCaspian said:


> Great UpUpDownDown, but the YouTube comments are also great
> 
> "Alexa Bliss was hand crafted by God.﻿"
> 
> ....also it's amazing to read some of the comments and seeing people genuinely surprised that she isn't a bitch in real life, do people know that wrestlers play characters on TV?


You have a lot of kids and people from India (where kayfabe is alive) on their I have noticed as well 


3ku1 said:


> Some people clearly see kayfabe alive and well. I mean you don't watch an actor play a bastard in a movie. And then that actor real life persona is a nice person. And go I expected that person to be an asshole. Some people cannot distinquish between reality and fiction.


True


PaigeLover said:


> WWE should bring back summerskin photoshoot. We all know Bliss would look the best.


Just do all blonds WWE Please


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Alexa's uudd episode almost to 200000



Just for a point of reference. Bayley's episode has 230k views and it was posted in Feb '16.... Becky's ep is at 940k and that was posted May '16. So in a day her episode has basically gotten a quarter of what Becky's has and likely will surpass Bayley's sometime today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Zigglerpops

JC00 said:


> Just for a point of reference. Bayley's episode has 230k views and it was posted in Feb '16.... Becky's ep is at 940k and that was posted May '16. So in a day her episode has basically gotten a quarter of what Becky's has and likely will surpass Bayley's sometime today.


Their was less subscribers when Bayley and Becky did their shows, So it's an unfair comparison, If you really want to compare go by the amount of subscribers one makes the channel, For example becky was an superstar saver episode which was only going to get shown if they reached 1m subscribers, They were on just over 500k at the time, in less than a week they hit 1m, So Becky made close to 500k subscribers for them in less than a week, Sasha and Bayley were very similar, if it was not for those people the videos today would have less people to watch, So lets not get to carried away on who has the most views, Lets see can she make the channel 500k subscribers in less than a week, that will be the true measure to work off


----------



## JC00

Zigglerpops said:


> Their was less subscribers when Bayley and Becky did their shows, So it's an unfair comparison, If you really want to compare go by the amount of subscribers one makes the channel, For example becky was an superstar saver episode which was only going to get shown if they reached 1m subscribers, They were on just over 500k at the time, in less than a week they hit 1m, So Becky made close to 500k subscribers for them in less than a week, Sasha and Bayley were very similar, if it was not for those people the videos today would have less people to watch, So lets not get to carried away on who has the most views, Lets see can she make the channel 500k subscribers in less than a week, that will be the true measure to work off



You Becky marks are sensitive bunch... 


Your argument ignores the fact that people still have to click on the video. Just because they subscribe to the channel doesn't mean they'll watch the video. Number of subscribers is just an indicator of how many people like the channel enough to subscribe to it, doesn't really mean much after that especially if they are people that have alerts turned off. If someone doesn't have alerts on for that channel really they have no clue about uploads to a channel unless they search it out.

But if we are using the 1m subscribers argument 2 of the more notable guest on SuperStar Savepoint in the last couple of months were Samoa Joe and Stephanie. Joe was on there a month ago his video has 250k views. Stephanie was the guest they had on when it hit 1m subscribers 2 months ago and her episode is at 520k views.. 

So again Alexa's episode against other notable people, has almost as many views in 1 day as Joe has had in 1 month and almost half as many views in 1 day as Stephanie has had in 2 months.


----------



## Zigglerpops

JC00 said:


> You Becky marks are sensitive bunch...
> 
> 
> Your argument ignores the fact that people still have to click on the video. Just because they subscribe to the channel doesn't mean they'll watch the video. Number of subscribers is just an indicator of how many people like the channel enough to subscribe to it, doesn't really mean much after that especially if they are people that have alerts turned off. If someone doesn't have alerts on for that channel really they have no clue about uploads to a channel unless they search it out.
> 
> But if we are using the 1m subscribers argument 2 of the more notable guest on SuperStar Savepoint in the last couple of months were Samoa Joe and Stephanie. Joe was on there a month ago his video has 250k views. Stephanie was the guest they had on when it 1m subscribers 2 months ago and her episode is at 520k views..
> 
> So again Alexa's episode against other notable people, her episode has almost as many views in 1 day as Joe has had in 1 month and almost half as many views in 1 day as Stephanie has had in 2 months.


Not sensitive at all just talking facts and I'm talking about Sasha and Bayley too, You really do get upset when your own argument goes against you, How sensitive, Here's a clue not everything is about Becky, You're getting quite obsessive you're nearly as bad as legit boss


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> You Becky marks are sensitive bunch...
> 
> 
> Your argument ignores the fact that people still have to click on the video. Just because they subscribe to the channel doesn't mean they'll watch the video. Number of subscribers is just an indicator of how many people like the channel enough to subscribe to it, doesn't really mean much after that especially if they are people that have alerts turned off. If someone doesn't have alerts on for that channel really they have no clue about uploads to a channel unless they search it out.
> 
> But if we are using the 1m subscribers argument 2 of the more notable guest on SuperStar Savepoint in the last couple of months were Samoa Joe and Stephanie. Joe was on there a month ago his video has 250k views. Stephanie was the guest they had on when it 1m subscribers 2 months ago and her episode is at 520k views..
> 
> So again Alexa's episode against other notable people, her episode has almost as many views in 1 day as Joe has had in 1 month and almost half as many views in 1 day as Stephanie has had in 2 months.





Zigglerpops said:


> Not sensitive at all just talking facts and I'm talking about Sasha and Bayley too, You really do get upset when your own argument goes against you, How sensitive, Here's a clue not everything is about Becky, You're getting quite obsessive you're nearly as bad as legit boss


I've been watching professional wrestling since 1975 gang and Alexa Bliss is an absolute rock star. She just has that ability whether it's charisma or an "it factor" to generate eyeballs towards whatever she is doing, something which I have only seen once before in terms of domestic women's wrestling and that was with Wendi Richter in the mid eighties, where you had this google force of a woman who just seemingly came out of nowhere to completely capture the attention of her audience. Whatever intangible quality Richter had back in 1984, Bliss has right now in 2017 and that should be something that should set a lot of her detractors on edge because Richter was poised to become the biggest star in the history of women's wrestling in 1984, a position she would've likely attained if not for the behind the scenes politics which derailed her trajectory. A lot of what Bliss has is indefinable, some of it has to do with her physical appearance, some of it has to do with her ability to start trends rather than follow them but whatever it is it is making a whole lot of people identify a quality in Alexa Bliss that they are responding to in a significant way. Therefore it would be in WWE's best interest to keep their finger on the pulse as it pertains to the development of Alexa Bliss because they could have a once in a generation talent on their hands.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Up at the top always puts a smile on my face. :mark


----------



## 3ku1

Man props to the talent Alexa especially. I cannot imagine doing that intense tour. Then day off, and doing Raw. Guess they are giving them the rest of the week off I suspose.

ETA: Rumored match for Alexa/Bayley at ER. Sorry can't post Spoiler Tags on my PC atm for some reason. 

According to PWInsider.com the match for the WWE Women’s Championship at the June 4th Extreme Rules pay per view at The Royal Farms arena in Baltimore, Maryland will be a Kendo Stick on a pole match pitting RAW Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss against Bayley for the title.

http://squaredcirclesirens.com/updat...extreme-rules/


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Man props to the talent Alexa especially. I cannot imagine doing that intense tour. Then day off, and doing Raw. Guess they are giving them the rest of the week off I suspose.
> 
> ETA: Rumored match for Alexa/Bayley at ER. Added spoiler tags in case you don't want to be spoiled.
> 
> /"]According to PWInsider.com the match for the WWE Women’s Championship at the June 4th Extreme Rules pay per view at The Royal Farms arena in Baltimore, Maryland will be a Kendo Stick on a pole match pitting RAW Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss against Bayley for the title.
> 
> http://squaredcirclesirens.com/updat...extreme-rules/[/SPOILER]


Poor Lexi! Well at least she's working Bayley...not Steve Blackman!


----------



## 3ku1

Oh yes Steve Blackman was a fav of mine as a kid lol. What does the match entail? Kendo Sticks I am assuming lol. Guess beats a standard 123 in the middle of the ring singles match I suspose. Be interesting to see the build up from here. Lexi comes out with a Kendo Stick and cuts a promo about how many times shes going to hit Bayley? Lol, maybe.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Oh yes Steve Blackman was a fav of mine as a kid lol. What does the match entail? Kendo Sticks I am assuming lol. Guess beats a standard 123 in the middle of the ring singles match I suspose. Be interesting to see the build up from here. Lexi comes out with a Kendo Stick and cuts a promo about how many times shes going to hit Bayley? Lol, maybe.


Google "Nightstick Match" cross referenced with "Big Boss Man" and you'll understand the basic concept of the match.


----------



## starsfan24

Not overly thrilled about that stip.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah me neither. But depends on how they book the match.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Bayley announces her rematch cause at Extreme Rules and I couldn't take her seriously at all. Where's the intensity woman?!? Also, kendo stick up that ass Alexa﻿.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

The saltiness is strong with Alexa on the threads right now :lol. Drink it man.


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


>


*YEAH ALEXA, LAY THE SMACK DOWN ON THAT CARTOON CANDY ASS!*


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864292909482471424


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864290612400365568


----------



## Jersey

Damn my job for having me work today. Hopefully I can make it to Summerslam to see her.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> *YEAH ALEXA, LAY THE SMACK DOWN ON THAT CARTOON CANDY ASS!*


Seeing the segment where Bayley is pretty much crying backstage with Kurt. Thanks to the Wicked Witch of the WWE. I find it hard to imagine Bayley having an agressive streak. Not really sure about this stipulation.


----------



## starsfan24

I hope she wins without Nia's help. A strong retain would be good. Doubtful that happens though.


----------



## 3ku1

Depends if they are extending the feud. Nia helps most likely extended. I don't see Alexa as champion before SS though. Bayley has to get it back at some point. They well go Bayley v Sasha at SS likely. So it well be Nia v Alexa. Although I think they should go Alexa v Sasha. And Nia v Bayley at SS. But they won't. Match should be fun though. Not sure how Bayley well do in it though.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

man does machomanjohncena hate little miss bliss lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard

here is the acid wash version of her shirt
http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-lit...08.html?dwvar_W13308_color=Dark Green#start=6


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864317299917979649


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> man does machomanjohncena hate little miss bliss lol


Claims he hasn't watched WWE since the time Alexa put Becky through a table yet was in the process of making that thread while Alexa was still standing in the ring...

It's whatever the more he whines about her the more pathetic he looks


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i adore miss bliss but jesus i dont take it so seriously as to run down other women to make her look better by comparison, nor will i care when she loses the title, whenever that may be, hell it could be at extreme rules for all i care. some people should try that approach when it comes to the people they like and maybe they wouldn't come off as completely miserable


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Depends if they are extending the feud. Not sure how Bayley well do in it though.


I agree. I'm guessing it's only fair that Blissy has Nia Jax in her corner at ER given that Bayley will probably end up faring pretty well given that she'll be bringing some allies with her to the ring:


----------



## 3ku1

Bayley is just so wishy washy. To be quite honest she is susposed to be a pure babyface. But she is weak. A Kendo Stick on a Poll match seems perfect for a Heel. Seems to benefit Alexa more. I don't see an agressive Streak in Bayley. I mean their has been times they have booked Bayley more like a heel. IN Sublties. Segment before their Payback match. But be interesting how they book this match. Surley Alexa retains. Guess Nia comes out and helps her out. #TeamRude


----------



## starsfan24

I wish people would just watch for the entertainment and not put down other people in doing so. I may not like someone as a superstar, but making threads specifically to hate on someone is petty.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

starsfan24 said:


> I wish people would just watch for the entertainment and not put down other people in doing so. I may not like someone as a superstar, but making threads specifically to hate on someone is petty.


Well aside from the usual cache of marriage proposals and lewd commentary, the reaction on Blissy's instagram is mostly positive regarding tonight's segment. All joking aside, I have nothing against Bayley but am very surprised as to how positive the feedback for Bliss was tonight. Instagram can be casual fan central and there really aren't a ton of pro-Bayley comments on Bliss' IG tonight.


----------



## 3ku1

That is why she well be a better babyface then Bayley. Alexa feels more geniune to be quite honest.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> Well aside from the usual cache of marriage proposals and lewd commentary, the reaction on Blissy's instagram is mostly positive regarding tonight's segment. All joking aside, I have nothing against Bayley but am very surprised as to how positive the feedback for Bliss was tonight. Instagram can be casual fan central and there really aren't a ton of pro-Bayley comments on Bliss' IG tonight.


its more or less on this forum, with yet another thread by the same guy over and over on how much he hates bliss, the same guy who told us all to go to hell for being fans when alexa won the title


----------



## starsfan24

It's always just the same people. 

Another great crowd control job by her tonight though.


----------



## 3ku1

That user is just a troll. The Becky fans don't even like him. He trolls with the same spam over and over. Insanity is doing the same thing, and expecting a different result. I don't see the point on creating thread after thread running down someone. Simply because you like someone else. I have a life lol, its just wasted energy. But whatever. Alexa did another great segment, got positive reactions. So wwe well keep pushing her why not? Shes the best woman talent in years.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> It's always just the same people.


Anti-Alexa circle jerk is what I call them. 


I mean just look at this comment from one of them

_I'm still trying to understand where the myth of her being good on the mic comes from, she's as generic and as unconvincing as a heel as any woman in WWE has ever been_


Yep....


----------



## 3ku1

I laugh at those "Unconvincing on the mic". Really you attack her strongest point? And they say her fans overrate her. Yet choose to target something she is known for. So people in the industry. Stone Cold himself says Alexa is awesome on the mic. And a great heel. But oh I see a little smark on a forum. Says she is the worst heel ever, and that is susposed to common knowledge? It truley is the same people.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I think Alexa has come out the best out of everyone that changed in the Superstar Shake up, she has had long matches, segments and promos nearly every week and looks very strong


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Lenny Leonard

I only really watch alexa segments when they are up on youtube, as i work through raw. And man its almost unfair how great she is at promo's compared to the rest of the girls. and she owns the what chants everytime


----------



## 3ku1

Duplicate


----------



## 3ku1

Heh Alexa retweeted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864452724657729536


Think already posted here. But interesting has more views then the recent Raw segments posted on Youtube. Has over 100K more views then the Sasha Alicia match. Alexa Bayley hottest female programme in WWE atm it seems. Her UpUp Down Down segment has over 230K views







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864465572607733761
Alexas IG Story


----------



## Lenny Leonard

so not even gonna click on the thread about how no one is allowed to get over on bliss (despite the fact naomi did) how much salt is there in the thread?


----------



## JC00

n/m


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> so not even gonna click on the thread about how no one is allowed to get over on bliss (despite the fact naomi did) how much salt is there in the thread?


It's the same people saying the same stuff. Not really missing much.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> so not even gonna click on the thread about how no one is allowed to get over on bliss (despite the fact naomi did) how much salt is there in the thread?


Same group of people that have been circle jerking their hate for Alexa for the last few months... I think I even saw one say that the two Japanese women the WWE is signing means Alexa is in trouble... Right... Two women that can't cut a live promo because the don't speak fluent english and will likely be in NXT until 2020 are a threat to Alexa........


----------



## starsfan24

Damn she got a solid pop.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Damn she got a solid pop




Think I saw one of the circle-jerkers post "Crickets for Alexa". The delusions are strong with that bunch..


----------



## 3ku1

Must of missed her dogs


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

I wonder if the people in Gorilla get a kick out her shitting on the "What?" chants


----------



## starsfan24

The hate has spilled into the match thread in the PPV section. :lol


----------



## Zappers

Two things:

Alexa Bliss is effective 4 - 0 against "What?" chants. This is gotta be a record among ALL men & woman wrestlers.

I thought she looked pretty hot wielding the Kendo stick. Looking forward to the upcoming ER match. If theres a planned part with Bayle hitting Alexa in the butt with the Kendo stick, I'm gonna lose it. LOL 

Also, I'm still holding out for Alexa to do a Twisted Bliss onto a opponent on the announcers table. (jumping from the turnbuckle or running then leaping from the other announcer table) It would epic.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> The hate has spilled into the match thread in the PPV section. :lol


They're in 3 threads


The one the Beckbeard made, the PPV match thread and the thread someone made praising her

Not to mention every Alexa thread on r/SquaredCircle now gets anti-Alexa trolls. Like the one I just saw was of her Gif of the "What" chant last night and 3 or 4 people came in there saying how the "What's" continued. Which then I watched it again, there was one loud "What" after and then it weakened and died. Then there was some idiot that posted how she's gotten "What" chanted every week for the last month. Which is a lie. She got it at the go-home show and then last night. But anyways her getting it is apparently proof she is uninteresting and shit on the mic. The "What" chant is basically a default heel chant at this point that some crowds do because they are sheep and don't have originality. It says more about the crowd then it does the wrestler.

Most of the stuff they complain about her is delusional level stuff, completely lies. Only thing they have a leg to stand on is the "workrate" thing.


----------



## starsfan24

I enjoy all the anti Alexa talk to be honest. The fact they talk about her this much is a good thing.


----------



## JC00

[/MG]


----------



## nyelator

WWE will not change it's business because 15-20 marks hate someone


----------



## JC00

Not sure if people realized but that "extreme pogo sticking" comment wasn't some random thing that Alexa said, apparently pogo sticking is something Bayley is (or was) into. Her nickname on UUDD is Pogo.


----------



## 3ku1

So people are againgst a very good looking YOUNG woman. Whos clearly very talented in promos and character work. Based on her expressions. She can change the tone of a promo with just a look. The ability to work a crowd over. Would they rather see the 4HW shoved down the audiences throat? Just because their fav is not in her position. WWE and pro wrestling fans in general really are patheitc. Bliss is the GOAT man drink it in. Who cares what some salty marks who say the same tiresome, boring, unfounded nonsense over and over think. WWE see her very highley. And why not? Since the superstar shake up she has arguably come out of it looking the best.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## TraumaCaspian

There we go I added some text to it


----------



## JC00

Her leaving SD might have been the best thing for her....


----------



## 3ku1

Oh yeah in hinesight Alexa moving to Raw was the best thing that happened to her career. They book her so much better. Which is why i laugh at the detractors saying she is overpushed. They have no idea..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Her leaving SD might have been the best thing for her....



That's exactly what I said when there was all that speculation about her possibly being traded and a lot of people were strongly against her leaving SmackDown. I mean, I'm not gonna lie and say I predicted she would be champion within 4 weeks and get more time on the mic than pretty much every other superstar on the roster, but I absolutely thought it was the perfect move at the perfect time.

I really don't understand why every other comment in this thread is about what the haters on this dumb forum are saying. Lexi is getting so much praise for her work across the board. Fucking Stone Cold Steve Austin is speaking highly of her and you guys waste your time with the batshit insane thread of the day by machomanjohncena and his buddies. Why?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

hey is bliss the only one with an acid wash version of her shirt? i tried looking and couldn't find anything


----------



## KC Armstrong

That would be fucking hilarious. The super serious wrassler Charlotte on Total Divas? 

:duck


----------



## JC00

Please not Alexa, Please not Alexa


Although honestly it being someone from SD makes the most sense all the women that are on it are on SD- Renee, Nikki, Lana, Naomi, Natalya


----------



## 3ku1

Probably a woman from SD makes sense. i doubt Alexa well be on the show. God how embarrasing if she is. Surley though the producers well think her lifestyle is not extravagant enough. With what her dogs and watching friends.


----------



## Jersey

Put Mandy back on TD. Bliss is raw enough for us.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If Charlotte really does TD, there might still be 2 more open spots, because I can't see Paige returning and even Maryse is not confirmed, according to this article. 

I almost want Charlotte and Becky to do it, just to see the reaction from the holier than thou IWC crowd who take their wrasslin' sooo seriously. I would assume they're probably talking to Carmella as well. She'd be a good fit for the show and her boyfriend is a big deal on the main roster, so that helps.

Thinking outside the box it might be a smart move to get Cathy Kelley on the show. Now that she's apparently dating Balor, I bet all of his fangirls would tune in every week to catch a glimpse of him.


----------



## JC00

After watching the women's contract signing and them on Talking Smack it's crazy how much better Alexa is on the mic than everyone.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> Put Mandy back on TD. Bliss is raw enough for us.


I doubt that. They kicked her off the show after one season and she's still not even a big deal on NXT, so I definitely don't see that happening.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I doubt that. They kicked her off the show after one season and she's still not even a big deal on NXT, so I definitely don't see that happening.


 WWE is prepping her to be a bug deal just watch. They kicked naomi off too then brought her back.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> WWE is prepping her to be a bug deal just watch. They kicked naomi off too then brought her back.


Naomi has been on the show for 5 of 6 seasons. Mandy was dumped after one, so that's hardly the same thing.

I'm not saying Mandy won't be a star, but as of right now I don't see them bringing her back.


----------



## 3ku1

Mandy hasent been on NXT tv in a while. SO I doubt WWE have any big plans for her. They diddnt for Bliss on the MR. But she surprised everyone. Charlotte. Carmella, Becky look the likely odds to join TD. Maybe not Becky. But the former.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Naomi has been on the show for 5 of 6 seasons. Mandy was dumped after one, so that's hardly the same thing.
> 
> I'm not saying Mandy won't be a star, but as of right now I don't see them bringing her back.


They should:grin2:


----------



## starsfan24

From Cageside:

"Charlotte, Becky Lynch, and Alexa Bliss are all apparently being strongly considered for Total Divas now that Eva Marie is out."


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> From Cageside:
> 
> "Charlotte, Becky Lynch, and Alexa Bliss are all apparently being strongly considered for Total Divas now that Eva Marie is out."


Oh god kill me now. Hopefully they are wrong. OR Bliss turns them down. shes better then second rate kardashian trash. Sorry jmo. What are they going to do. Film Alexa giving her dogs a bath, and watching Friends? :lol. Yeah, I think Becky and Charlotte is more likely. When they consider Alexa. Producers well think most likely she is not suitable for TD. They well think she is too boring,.


----------



## starsfan24

They create storylines for the show too. She wouldn't be boring. I hope they go elsewhere though.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well I don't want her involved in some contrived storyline on TD at all. So hopefully they look towards Charlotte or Carmella, or Becky. I am not saying Alexa would be boring. I am just looking at it from the producers of the show pov. They well look at her life. And think she is not extravgant enough. Carmella e.tc. Seems more appropriate.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Banez

If she goes into TD, then they will create her storylines. If you guys think Total Divas isn't scripted.. it pretty much is.


----------



## 3ku1

Storylines? She can do that in the ring.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Storylines? She can do that in the ring.


And?

If she wants to do Total Divas then she'll do total divas 

However until they announce the cast all you guys can do is speculate.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Banez said:


> If she goes into TD, then they will create her storylines. If you guys think Total Divas isn't scripted.. it pretty much is.


Which is why I don't think it's a good fit for Alexa Bliss in that the character of Alexa Bliss is far too divergent from the personality of the woman who portrays her. If they allow Alexa to stay in character on a reality television show, then I really don't get the point of her being on one in the first place. In contrast, if they allow her to communicate more of her real life personality on the show, you risk exposing the kayfabe character at the expense of the worker's real life persona. So for me it doesn't make sense except in the sense that WWE since they went public with their company has always put earning potential before sound and traditional professional wrestling logic, so expect Alexa Bliss to be on Total Divas talking about how much she loves children, puppies and Pumba.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

For that reason alone. I don't see any sense in Lexi being Total Divas. For one she is better then that crap.But breaking kayfabe within her character, doesent really make sense to me. Besides, this is all speculation. She may end up not going on. I mean well producers be like oh yay she watches friends and hangs out with her dogs. Must watch tv lol. I iam sorry imo they well prob look at Charlotte, Carmella, or Becky e.t.c.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> For that reason alone. I don't see any sense in Lexi being Total Divas. For one she is better then that crap.But breaking kayfabe within her character, doesent really make sense to me. Besides, this is all speculation. She may end up not going on. I mean well producers be like oh yay she watches friends and hangs out with her dogs. Must watch tv lol. I iam sorry imo they well prob look at Charlotte, Carmella, or Becky e.t.c.


Charlotte seems like a shoe-in for a reality television show. The fact that she is Ric Flair's daughter along with her father's outrageous personality should make for a lot of potential reality TV fodder. That said, if you happen to fall on the side of the fence where you don't want Alexa Bliss on this program, one thing that should make you uneasy is how positive the response was to the "My Daughter Is A WWE Superstar" piece they did on her. There are enough layers to the onion there where they could actually tell some pretty good stories about Alexa's life and her relationships with her family, Murphy and her co-workers. But in order to do this as I mentioned it would have to be at the sacrifice of her kayfabe character.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> Charlotte seems like a shoe-in for a reality television show. The fact that she is Ric Flair's daughter along with her father's outrageous personality should make for a lot of potential reality TV fodder. That said, if you happen to fall on the side of the fence where you don't want Alexa Bliss on this program, one thing that should make you uneasy is how positive the response was to the "My Daughter Is A WWE Superstar" piece they did on her. There are enough layers to the onion there where they could actually tell some pretty good stories about Alexa's life and her relationships with her family, Murphy and her co-workers. *But in order to do this as I mentioned it would have to be at the sacrifice of her kayfabe character*.


Thats why I think it may not happen. Who knows if Lexi even wants to do TD. If it means sacrificing her kayfabe character. I understand the layers their. But most of the divas seem to have pretty extravagent life styles. Lexi seems pretty domesticated. But what do I know.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Are the people that are complaining about Total Divas actually ever even watched Total Divas? characters really don't matter if they are heel/face as they will openly talk about what character they are playing on the on WWE TV, but that doesn't translate to real life with them having to be in character and with kayfabe pretty much being dead it doesn't matter anyway. They really also don't care about how lavish/extravagant all of them are, as you have some of them that are lavish/extravagant like Bellas and Maryse a then more normal like Renee, Naomi and Paige.....I would love to get a chance to see Alexa Bliss more especially on Total Divas, it wouldn't do anything to "hurt" her character as the people that complain about that in the first place aren't even watching the show.


----------



## 3ku1

PAige normal lol? Come on. Total Divas i have watched it. It is an embarassment to WWE. They talk about revealing the lifes. The whole thing is scripted and full of storylines. None of its real. Sorry its absoloute trash. And anyone who goes on it loses any self respect. Sorry that is jmo.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> PAige normal lol? Come on. Total Divas i have watched it. It is an embarassment to WWE. They talk about revealing the lifes. The whole thing is scripted and full of storylines. None of its real. Sorry its absoloute trash. And anyone who goes on it loses any self respect. Sorry that is jmo.


Yeah if you watched the show you would actually see that Paige really is a lot like most people, Bellas are the ones that are less normal and more lavish like most people aren't use to. If it was an embarrassment to WWE why in the world would they be doing a 7th season of it? it's not an embarrassment to WWE, it's an embarrassment to you as a fan. Parts are very much scripted for sure, as are all shows but your complaining about it being scripted yet you watch a scripted and full of storylines weekly wrestling show every week...Most the world knows that reality shows are scripted to some degree, just like most the world knows that wrestling is predetermined yet people still enjoy to watch it. 

Being a fan of Alexa, I would love to get a chance to see her more outside of the normal WWE, I enjoy her as a character and as herself so I would love to get more of that if I could.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> PAige normal lol? Come on. Total Divas i have watched it. It is an embarassment to WWE. They talk about revealing the lifes. The whole thing is scripted and full of storylines. None of its real. Sorry its absoloute trash. And anyone who goes on it loses any self respect. Sorry that is jmo.


No one is forcing you to watch her on TD


----------



## FlacoMan

Mango13 said:


>


Yeah I'm sure she did all the workout with Murphy last night :cena5 lucky bastard.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

I don't know if any of you have checked out the Columbus, Ohio Reddit but there are a few interesting stories about Alexa Bliss from people who claimed to have gone to high school with her. Nothing revolutionary but interestingly a lot of what they've posted has been backed up by Lexi herself including the infamous fight she got into in freshmen year, her battle with an eating disorder and her place on the high school popularity food chain. Probably my favorite comment comes from a user identified as _friskydingo920_ who upon discovering Alexa Bliss states:

*"WAIT THAT'S LEXI KAUFMAN HOLY FUCK. I remember being a freshman and thinking she was the hottest girl I'd ever seen"*

*Link*: https://www.reddit.com/r/Columbus/comments/52dspb/from_columbus_ohio_alexa_bliss/#bottom-comments


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> I don't know if any of you have checked out the Columbus, Ohio Reddit but there are a few interesting stories about Alexa Bliss from people who claimed to have gone to high school with her. Nothing revolutionary but interestingly a lot of what they've posted has been backed up by Lexi herself including the infamous fight she got into in freshmen year, her battle with an eating disorder and her place on the high school popularity food chain. Probably my favorite comment comes from a user identified as _friskydingo920_ who upon discovering Alexa Bliss states:
> 
> *"WAIT THAT'S LEXI KAUFMAN HOLY FUCK. I remember being a freshman and thinking she was the hottest girl I'd ever seen"*
> 
> *Link*: https://www.reddit.com/r/Columbus/comments/52dspb/from_columbus_ohio_alexa_bliss/#bottom-comments


I saw one of these threads before, but unlike the one you posted it had your garden variety reddit troll.. Think the post was something like "if you are from (whatever school she went to) and didn't get a blowjob from her, you are in the minority"


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I saw one of these threads before, but unlike the one you posted it had your garden variety reddit troll.. Think the post was something like "if you are from (whatever school she went to) and didn't get a blowjob from her, you are in the minority"


:lol I'm pretty sure that Reddit user diddnt go to Lexis school. Unless he can provide ID. Yeah typical troll. Internet is a disgusting place really. Funny thing on TD. Lexi seems pretty private and protective of her private life with Murphy. From what I've observed. I have serious reservations she would choose to parade and expose her private life on tv. Especially considering her real life personality is very different. I understand it Doesent matter for most of the woman on this show. But for Lexi it's different. Her character Alexa Bliss in Kayfabe needs to be protected. Makes no sense to me to threatnen that. Hopefully they go in another direction. That's all I well say on lt..


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> :lol I'm pretty sure that Reddit user diddnt go to Lexis school. Unless he can provide ID. Yeah typical troll. Internet is a disgusting place really. Funny thing on TD. Lexi seems pretty private and protective of her private life with Murphy. From what I've observed. I have serious reservations she would choose to parade and expose her private life on tv. Especially considering her real life personality is very different. I understand it Doesent matter for most of the woman on this show. But for Lexi it's different. Her character Alexa Bliss in Kayfabe needs to be protected. Makes no sense to me to threatnen that. Hopefully they go in another direction. That's all I well say on lt..


This is going to sound cold, but I doubt many care about Murphy to begin with. For starters, only the diehard of the diehards know who he is as he's an NXT performer and not even viewed a blue-chip prospect. So I can't see how his involvement is really going to be a selling point or draw many eyeballs to TD anyhow. Additionally bringing attention to the fact that Lexi has a ring on her finger probably isn't the greatest thing for her career right now. Lets face facts, despite the fact that Trish Stratus was romantically involved with the same guy from day one of her WWE contract until her final bows, didn't detract from her being the object of desire for many male wrestling fans because she wisely kept her relationship secret, making it seem as if she was available when in reality she was not. So I can't see how putting their relationship out on front street is going to do either Lexi or Murphy any good. As another forum member posted a few pages back, Murphy isn't exactly going to garner much adulation from embracing his role as the boyfriend/fiance of Alexa Bliss. Quite the opposite actually and I'm not talking about good heel heat either.


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Additionally bringing attention to the fact that Lexi has a ring on her finger probably isn't the greatest thing for her career right now. .


There is something to this. Look at her IG account she barely posts anything of herself and Murphy... I think in 2017 alone she has as many posts of herself and Mojo as she did of her and Murphy... Obviously she won't shy away from her relationship if asked about it. I think she likes her private life to be private, outside of selfies and her dogs. She doesn't tweet personal stuff pretty much at all anymore, she used to tweet a lot more personal stuff. Now it's mostly retweets and kayfabe stuff.

It's why I think only way she does Total Divas is if she gets the sense that not doing it will hurt her wrestling career or Murphy is some kind of egomaniac that wants his relationship with Alexa on TV or is just plain desperate to get some kind of TV time he pushes her to do it..


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah alot of those posts with Murphy or the geek Mojo being an idiot :lol. I notice were posted on his page, or someone elses IG page. Not Lexis. 

But Murphy to me seems a pretty private, down to earth dude. So I doubt he wants their private life exposed for the world to see. And I do agree it seems Lexi protects their private life. Seeing she has a million followers on IG. And may not want to expose their life to the world. So yeah unless she thinks not going on it well hurt her career. When tbh it is the contary. Not going on it, would prob help her in a way. So well see. They may go in another direction. I mean you have to go back to last year posts on her page. To see her private life. I mean these days if you want to see Alexas life. You would have to follow Buddy Murphy he posts a bit...


----------



## JC00

For when the anti-Alexa circle jerkers tell you "Alexa can only play bitchy heel" 

https://vimeo.com/75053069


----------



## starsfan24

https://vimeo.com/75053070

The one with Dawson was good too.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

> Additionally bringing attention to the fact that Lexi has a ring on her finger probably isn't the greatest thing for her career right now. .


Bro, she's not a dude in One Direction. Her being engaged and married soon is not gonna hurt her career, that's ridiculous. When that guy from Gorilla Position Podcast asked her about the engagement, she was more than happy to talk about it and tell stories.

She may not post a lot of stuff with Murphy, but she has done it before. If she was trying to hide her relationship, she probably wouldn't post this...











... or even allow Murphy to post this. He wouldn't share that if Lexi wasn't comfortable with it.











Not exactly hiding it, right?


----------



## 3ku1

But Alexa diddnt post that. Murphy did. Lexi rarely posts stuff about her private life. Not really about that though. More Kayfabe. ONly reason i can think of going on the show. IS Murphy would want to use their relationship to push his career. What ever reason is their to go on TD? And considering 99% of the time Lexi posts kayfabe posts. IMO I have observed I Think she is protecting their private life. Sure their are exceptions to the rule. But rare.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> But Alexa diddnt post that. Murphy did.


She did repost the Christmas family portrait on her own account and like I said, Murphy wouldn't share a pic of them kissing if Lexi wasn't comfortable with it. 




> ONly reason i can think of going on the show. IS Murphy would want to use their relationship to push his career.


I wouldn't put it quite like that, but there is something to it. Not that Murphy would want to use her, but I do think getting that exposure could help him a little bit.


... and a couple more that she posted on her own account.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm still not sure I'd want her on the show, because I don't want her involved in one of these awful fake storylines like Nattie and Tyson Kidd back in the day, but I certainly wouldn't think any less of her if she accepted the offer to join the show.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

KC Armstrong said:


> Bro, she's not a dude in One Direction. Her being engaged and married soon is not gonna hurt her career, that's ridiculous. When that guy from Gorilla Position Podcast asked her about the engagement, she was more than happy to talk about it and tell stories.


I stand by what I said. It may not hurt it but it's not going to help it either, thus is why she keeps it on the DL. Look it's certainly nothing to be embarrassed of but it's just not a smart business decision given the demographic she courts to publicize the fact that she is engaged to be married. She's not going to duck questions if she's asked about it but also she's not going to be fool enough to publicize that part of her life as it really has nothing to do with the professional side of her career and actually could adversely affect it depending upon how it is handled. 

Something else I wanted to mention since we are discussing locker room romances and that is more times than not they aren't good for business. William Moody (Paul Bearer) told an interesting story years ago regarding Chris Candido and Tammy Sytch. It was widely known throughout the locker room that Sytch and Candido were an item and while Sytch was riding high with the "Sunny" character, Candido was basically floundering adrift in the abyss of WWE's midcard. According to Moody eventually a lot of the boys began to get put out with Candido because of his tendency to essentially be the plus one on his girlfriend's dance card. So one night at MSG, Bearer pulled Candido aside and basically set him straight telling him that a lot of the boys thought that he was following his girlfriend around like a puppy dog and to knock it off. Candido refused to do so and apparently from that point on he lost the respect of the locker room. So it goes...


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah Lexi mentioned Murphy in that Gorilla Podcast. But only because she was asked. Generally I beleive she seems to keep her private life and professional life seperate. NOw I don't know if this is a factor for going on TD or now. But I think the probablity of her not going on is pretty high from my point of view. But what do I know. I only see that murphy guy going on to further his career. What other reason is their. And he seems like a pretty chilled private guy. sO I don't see that eventuating. Anything this conversation is passe.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I stand by what I said. It may not hurt it but it's not going to help it either, thus is why she keeps it on the DL.


Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. 




> Something else I wanted to mention since we are discussing locker room romances and that is more times than not they aren't good for business.


Again, agree to disagree. Do we really need to go through all the couples in WWE right now? Are there any fucking locker room issues due to Renee dating Ambrose, Cena dating Nikki, Carmella dating Cass, Brie & Bryan, Rusev & Lana, etc? The example you brought up certainly does not support the point that relationships within the company are "bad for business". Not to mention that we live in very different times today. That mid-90s macho culture does not exist anymore. You could call Murphy up to the main roster to be Lexi's manager and he wouldn't "lose the respect of the locker room".




> Well yeah Lexi mentioned Murphy in that Gorilla Podcast. But only because she was asked.


Could easily say you don't want to talk about your private life. She was not forced to talk about showing Murphy wedding venues on Pinterest.

:duck


----------



## Lenny Leonard

though i wouldn't be surprised if it was something the office suggested to her to keep her marketability high


----------



## CharlieTJunior

I think the point is thought there is a marketable different between sharing a couple of photographs on instagram or answering a question on a podcast and doing a whole theatrical melodrama on a reality television show. To be frank it's just all stupid shit anyhow, the bottom line is their personal life is their personal business and however they want to handle it is the way it's going to be handled (*or as LL points out quite astutely how the company might want it handled*). It shouldn't affect any of us in any way so from my perspective the only things that are relevant to me are the precedents that have been set in the world of professional wrestling over the years which tend to skew away from stuff on the bullshit level that detracts from the product. Personally I can't see how that sort of stuff has ever done anyone any good but since we are discussing in the realm of the hypothetical here, the only thing I can say in regards to this issue is good luck, god bless and good night.

*Edit*: For the record there have already been issues with Young/Ambrose and Lana/Rusev. Lana was allegedly scheduled for a megapush prior to revealing her marriage to Rusev and neither of them have recovered from a kayfabe standpoint since. In fact in the wake of the revelation it was reported that Lana had nuclear heat in the locker room due to the fact that she went "off script" at a time when WWE was investing a ton of time and money into the development of her character. There was also an incident a few weeks back when Shane McMahon shut down any talk on the Young/Ambrose relationship on SD Live and from my perspective (and again this is all speculation) the reason was that they didn't want one of their top draws in Ambrose being linked to an announcer of which he is going to have little to no onscreen interaction with. That is just my take on the matter mind you, but I think there is something to the idea that throughout the years they have chosen to keep off-screen couples on different brands. *From where I stand that cannot be a coincidence*.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> though i wouldn't be surprised if it was something the office suggested to her to keep her marketability high


Then why are they broadcasting Lana & Rusev's TWO WEDDINGS on the show? Pretty sure she is still marketable.


----------



## starsfan24

It honestly doesn't matter to me. Although I'd probably watch the show if she's on it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, why are they not considering Emma? If you look at her social media stuff, she's out partying at clubs all the time. She might be a better fit for reality TV than all 3 girls they're talking to right now.


----------



## JC00

Well I don't think she is the type of person to tell her guy he can't post pictures. My point is when some random casual fan that doesn't read forums or search out personal details hits up her IG all they've been seeing the last 5-6 months is pictures of her and I don't think that's some coincidence.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

KC Armstrong said:


> Then why are they broadcasting Lana & Rusev's TWO WEDDINGS on the show? Pretty sure she is still marketable.


It's called making lemonade out of lemons which the WWE is particularly adept at doing. As I mentioned, a few years back they allegedly had huge plans for Lana to be one of their flagships for this female empowerment campaign that they've been running the past several years. They had her positioned to be the uber-woman, strong enough to stand on her own against oppression as she split from the tyranny of the boorish heel Rusev. The only problem was that Lana revealed through social media that she and Ru-Ru were engaged to be married and *BOOM* there went their entire creative plans for Lana. They obviously weren't going to fire her as that would've resulted in horrendous PR for the company, but they've basically made her eat the dog's dinner creatively ever since in that she's been given absolutely nothing of consequence since her social media faux pas. The only thing of note that she has done since that point as you mentioned is the Total Divas reality television program which is a case where you really have to applaud the WWE for taking a situation that could've been disastrous and instead finding a way to make money off of it. Now what is interesting in regards to both Rusev and Lana is from all indications they are each going to be getting a character reboot in the near future and allegedly won't be associated with each other onscreen anymore which could be indicative as to how WWE feels about allowing real life romances to play out on camera long term.



KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, why are they not considering Emma? If you look at her social media stuff, she's out partying at clubs all the time. She might be a better fit for reality TV than all 3 girls they're talking to right now.


I have absolutely no idea why they haven't done more with Emma. My guess is that much like Lana she might be in the doghouse right now for failing to perform in regards to a gimmick that they were working on for months on end with her in mind. If the sheets are to be believed, the WWE at times can be an extremely petty place to work, especially if you end up mucking up the creative they have planned for you which is supported by a statement Bret Hart made in one of his shoot interviews in that one of the surefire ways to get into the WWE doghouse was to go against the creative that they have planned for you. In fact if you think back to a great deal of instances in WWE history where a talent was in line for a major push but suddenly found themselves in a "different situation all together", there is usually the conduit of the talent somehow mucking up the creative that was planned for them. I think Emma is in the doghouse and come to think of it she had that crackerjack cooking show for awhile that suddenly got axed. I wonder what happened there as well?


----------



## Jersey

After listening to Bliss on TIJ again, I wonder what other horror film star will she get made in to her attire.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

PaigeLover said:


> After listening to Bliss on TIJ again, I wonder what other horror film star will she get made in to her attire.


FWIW both Bliss and Robert Englund are going to be appearing at WWCC in Iowa. Thought that was pretty neat!


----------



## 3ku1

Hope she takes a photo with Robert England .


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> Then why are they broadcasting Lana & Rusev's TWO WEDDINGS on the show? Pretty sure she is still marketable.


I think it is because how you Bliss looks.


KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, why are they not considering Emma? If you look at her social media stuff, she's out partying at clubs all the time. She might be a better fit for reality TV than all 3 girls they're talking to right now.


The Criminal record may be holding her back.




3ku1 said:


> For that reason alone. I don't see any sense in Lexi being Total Divas. For one she is better then that crap.But breaking kayfabe within her character, doesent really make sense to me. Besides, this is all speculation. She may end up not going on. I mean well producers be like oh yay she watches friends and hangs out with her dogs. Must watch tv lol. I iam sorry imo they well prob look at Charlotte, Carmella, or Becky e.t.c.


Hell the character Alexa Bliss would want all the cameras on her.


3ku1 said:


> Oh yeah in hinesight Alexa moving to Raw was the best thing that happened to her career. They book her so much better. Which is why i laugh at the detractors saying she is overpushed. They have no idea..


They only pay attention when she is standing tall never when she is staring up at the lights...........


3ku1 said:


> So people are againgst a very good looking YOUNG woman. Whos clearly very talented in promos and character work. Based on her expressions. She can change the tone of a promo with just a look. The ability to work a crowd over. Would they rather see the 4HW shoved down the audiences throat? Just because their fav is not in her position. WWE and pro wrestling fans in general really are patheitc. Bliss is the GOAT man drink it in. Who cares what some salty marks who say the same tiresome, boring, unfounded nonsense over and over think. WWE see her very highley. And why not? Since the superstar shake up she has arguably come out of it looking the best.


And that is why they did not pass marketing


----------



## KC Armstrong

> The Criminal record may be holding her back.


Oh, come on. That was a minor incident and who even remembers that, anyway? Maybe they just think Emma isn't a big enough deal right now to replace Eva and/or Paige.


----------



## 3ku1

I think Charlotte, Carmella, Mandy, Emma e.t.c. Are prob probable candidates for Total Divas. Then Alexa. Anyway moving on. 

Extreme Rules well be good. Who hits who first with the Kendo Stick huh.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I think Charlotte, Carmella, Mandy, Emma e.t.c. Are prob probable candidates for Total Divas. Then Alexa. Anyway moving on.












Will Becky fans be happy if she doesn't end up on the show or will they complain about Alexa taking her spot... or both?


----------



## Zuckerhut

KC Armstrong said:


> Will Becky fans be happy if she doesn't end up on the show or will they complain about Alexa taking her spot... or both?


I don't need Becky on a crappy Show like this...


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah it looks like Charlotte well join. Says unlikely all three well join the show. So thinking Charlotte and someone else. It seems unlikely Alexa, or even Becky well join.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

if alexa joins, so be it. more money for her, and every wrestler should try to get as much money as possible and leave with their health intact


----------



## 3ku1

Some times the money is not worth it..


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Some times the money is not worth it..


What about if she would enjoy doing that? Do you think she would refuse just because people on internet thinks it's not good decision for her?

And from your earlier post.. please learn the difference of WILL and WELL.


----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> Oh, come on. That was a minor incident and who even remembers that, anyway? Maybe they just think Emma isn't a big enough deal right now to replace Eva and/or Paige.


Just a theory I don't care that she has a record personally


----------



## 3ku1

TBH Money is the only factor why Alexa would go on a show like TD. Beyond that I dont see it helping her career. It could with Murphys. But I do agree unless he is some egomaniac lol. Who is willing to use Alexa as some kindda levarage haha. And I don't think he is. I dont see that too. Considering Lexi keeps her professional and private lifes seperate. I cant speak for her of course. But she may turn the offer down. Anyway if it happens it happens. This conversation has become passe.


----------



## nyelator

Don't be surprised she has the fan support and the marketability that makes her perfect for it.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> TBH Money is the only factor why Alexa would go on a show like TD. *Beyond that I dont see it helping her career.* It could with Murphys. But I do agree unless he is some egomaniac lol. Who is willing to use Alexa as some kindda levarage haha. And I don't think he is. I dont see that too. Considering Lexi keeps her professional and private lifes seperate. I cant speak for her of course. But she may turn the offer down. Anyway if it happens it happens. This conversation has become passe.


She is an entertainer for a living....how would more exposure to her not help her career in the entertainment business? her job is to go out and sell the WWE name and her name, that's absurd to say being an entertainer for a living and going on a show that could expand her brand and likeness to a new audience wouldn't help her career.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Their dog is so cute haha.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

TraumaCaspian said:


> She is an entertainer for a living....how would more exposure to her not help her career in the entertainment business? her job is to go out and sell the WWE name and her name, that's absurd to say being an entertainer for a living and going on a show that could expand her brand and likeness to a new audience wouldn't help her career.


You aren't wrong. The only gripe that Alexa's fans could have about her being on TD is the notion that the show might expose her kayfabe character more than they are comfortable with. But given that the WWE has repeatedly shown over the past decade that they are willing to sacrifice traditional wrestling guidelines and mores for a quick cash-in, that kayfabe stuff doesn't matter much to them anymore. The point that LL brought up is valid as well. The nature of the professional wrestling industry is to make money, nothing more and nothing less. The promoter is going to make money off of the performer, so the performer might as well get as big of a piece of the action as they can conceivably get. There is also a finite amount of time that a female performer has to cash out in professional wrestling and that period is around ten years give or take. So if doing this show manages to add a little bit more financial security for Alexa Bliss, then from that perspective I'm all for it. Yeah a lot of it is hucksterism and shilling but what can you do? That is how the WWE has done business for years.


----------



## 3ku1

I am sorry I just cant see them scripting storylines around her washing her dogs. OR watching Friends. Or going to Disneyland :lol. Next time on Total Divas Alexa is on Season 2 of Friends. Well Ross and Rachel finnally get together? Hahah. I just can't see it. I guess seeing her co workers e.t.c. But seeing it is a reality show. They may, hell we don't even knoe if Lexi would want to join it. Seeing how she seems to protect kayfabe alot. And her private life seems to be seperate. So yeah. But whatever its pointless to keep talking about it.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864874457483104256


----------



## FlacoMan

Nice curve.


----------



## nyelator

FlacoMan said:


> Nice curve.


Indeed.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

WWE 3 months late on that picture. But at least we now have all photo shoot shots of all her cos-play.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

It's Super Bliss


----------



## CharlieTJunior

FlacoMan said:


>


She really is understatedly beautiful.


----------



## nyelator

This thread on IGN has a lot of pictures and GIFS for those who want them http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/itt-nxt-diva-alexa-bliss.454632003/


----------



## Jersey

My favorite pic of her


----------



## NasJayz

She is a cutie with a booty she is bootiful. 


:grin2:v:wink2: :x


----------



## JC00

Look at one of the circle jerks latest tantrums. Posted this here because I don't want the thread it was in to derail into another Alexa hate thread. 



> 5ft dwarf Alexa Bliss squashing all before her and turning the biggest woman on the roster into her enforcer. But then deciding she's so powerful she doesn't actually need an enforcer she'll just beat down the faces herself even if they cheap shot her.


5ft dwarf? But totally cool with 5'2" and flabby(sorry but Asuka is flabby) squashing the NXT women's division for over a year

Squashing? Who has she squashed? She countered Bayley attacking her and then hit her with a kendo stick, Alexa was always gonna have to hit Bayley with a kendo stick for it to be Tha type of match. Which I'm sure over the next 2 weeks Bayley will get her shot. But again they are are cool with 5'2" Asuka burying a whole division for a year.

Enforcer thing makes no sense. Why would Nia come out with Alexa who was only cutting a promo? Nia's whole deal was making sure Alexa has the title so she gets the next chance. It was actually a very logical reason why Nia wasnt with her, Alexa didnt have a match.

Alexa so far on Raw has been booked as a smart opportunist, she hasn't been given a shovel.


Delusional


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## JC00

WWE UK fall tour press release

_The United Kingdom welcomes back WWE Live in November 2017, in which Superstars from Raw and SmackDown LIVE embark on a nine-day, 10-event tour through England, Scotland and Wales. Tickets for each WWE Live Event are available starting Friday, 19 May, 10 a.m. local time, at bookingsdirect.com.

See your favorite WWE Superstars, including Randy Orton, Finn Bálor, AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, The Hardy Boyz, Alexa Bliss, Samoa Joe, Charlotte Flair, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns*, as they deliver unforgettable WWE Live excitement throughout the U.K. 1-9 November. Plus, it’s your final chance to see Raw and SmackDown LIVE emanate from Great Britain in 2017, as both shows come to England’s Manchester Arena 6 and 7 November._


Notice which two females are named........


----------



## december_blue




----------



## JC00

So she did snag one of the WM chairs....


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865308530567401473


----------



## starsfan24

Who wants to take a trip up to Edmonton?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865324966983553024


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865308530567401473


LOL! Kelly Ripa! I called that one weeks ago. They could be mother and daughter.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## FlacoMan

He put her in danger doing that while driving, doesn't deserve her :frustrate ! I wouldn't do that Alexa. Marry me! 0


----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


>


OMFG I wanna smack that.


----------



## 3ku1

FlacoMan said:


> He put her in danger doing that while driving, doesn't deserve her :frustrate ! I wouldn't do that Alexa. Marry me! 0


Alexa is not the one driving though. If anything Bliss is putting Murphy in danger lol.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_#TBT "help ! There's a shark in target!" @ergalla &#55357;&#56740;


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Alexa is not the one driving though. If anything Bliss is putting Murphy in danger lol.


I think what the OP was making reference to was the fact that her gentleman was filming her with his smartphone while his eyes should've been on the road. Whatever they are millennials who grew up with those damn things attached to their palms. I guess it's TBE.


----------



## FlacoMan

CharlieTJunior said:


> I think what the OP was making reference to was the fact that her gentleman was filming her with his smartphone while his eyes should've been on the road...


:yas


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*Exhaustion plays the lonely accompanist to the ballad of the champion.*


----------



## 3ku1

FlacoMan said:


> :yas


I don't think it matters. He prob made sure they were in a drive free zone. I think your both overrracting a tad lol. Lordy


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Enjoy the latest pic. *_


----------



## DELETE

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Enjoy the latest pic. *_


I really wish she would bring back that attire.


----------



## 3ku1

DELETE said:


> I really wish she would bring back that attire.


Pretty sure she had it at Payback, if someone can correct me.


----------



## DELETE

3ku1 said:


> Pretty sure she had it at Payback, if someone can correct me.


No she had the attire you have in your pic.


----------



## starsfan24

The BAMF attire was great. She needs to wear it on TV again.


----------



## Dell

How good is Alexa on the mic though?










Love this pic


----------



## Jam

Juicy :sodone


----------



## virus21

https://fat.gfycat.com/UntriedEnchantedGoosefish.webm


----------



## 3ku1

....


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

In reference to their Kendo Match at ER


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865341269370863617


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Raw Preview








_
Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss claims that Bayley doesn’t have what it takes to get extreme, but “The Goddess of WWE” might be forced to change her tune when she defends her title against the former champion in a Kendo Stick on a Pole Match at WWE Extreme Rules on Sunday, June 4.

Bliss laid into Bayley both verbally and physically last week, nearly breaking a kendo stick across the back of the beloved Superstar in a sadistic assault that inspired Bayley to choose the bout’s stipulation to repay Little Miss Bliss in kind. But can Bayley wait until WWE Extreme Rules for some sweet, sweet kendo stick retribution?_


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


>


With that shirt now she is the perfect woman


----------



## CharlieTJunior

nyelator said:


> With that shirt now she is the perfect woman


Not the biggest heavy metal fan myself but I suppose it's a step in the right direction as she was having me kind of worried with all that Mayhem With The Mojito band that she keeps promoting :wink2:


----------



## JC00

Maybe she just liked the shirt.. But it's been pretty obvious Alexa is the type that likes a wide range of music.. So no shock that she listens to them.


----------



## nyelator

CharlieTJunior said:


> Not the biggest heavy metal fan myself but I suppose it's a step in the right direction as she was having me kind of worried with all that Mayhem With The Mojito band that she keeps promoting :wink2:


You really just have to looks at my sig.


----------



## JC00

BTW Becky shot down the report that said she had been asked about Total Divas. So this completely kills the report that mentioned Alexa and Becky... 

*THERE HAS BEEN SOME SPECULATION ABOUT CASTING CHANGES FOR TOTAL DIVAS. I’VE SEEN A FEW REPORTS SUGGESTING THAT YOU COULD BE INVOLVED. IS THAT SOMETHING YOU’D BE INTERESTED IN?*

_Honestly, you’re the first person that’s said that to me. I haven’t heard anything about that. … I think there’s a certain – not a whole lot – but a certain amount of mystery of me that I don’t really envision that as the best option for me to take part in. It’s a tremendous opportunity for those that do it, I just don’t know that it’s my thing. When I envisioned my life as a little girl, that was never in my horizons. I’m going to stay with what I want in the future. I don’t see that being reality TV._

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/05/becky-lynch-wwe-smackdown-charlotte


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> BTW Becky shot down the report that said she had been asked about Total Divas. So this completely kills the report that mentioned Alexa and Becky...
> 
> *THERE HAS BEEN SOME SPECULATION ABOUT CASTING CHANGES FOR TOTAL DIVAS. I’VE SEEN A FEW REPORTS SUGGESTING THAT YOU COULD BE INVOLVED. IS THAT SOMETHING YOU’D BE INTERESTED IN?*
> 
> _Honestly, you’re the first person that’s said that to me. I haven’t heard anything about that. … I think there’s a certain – not a whole lot – but a certain amount of mystery of me that I don’t really envision that as the best option for me to take part in. It’s a tremendous opportunity for those that do it, I just don’t know that it’s my thing. When I envisioned my life as a little girl, that was never in my horizons. I’m going to stay with what I want in the future. I don’t see that being reality TV._
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/05/becky-lynch-wwe-smackdown-charlotte


Don't be so sure..........


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Don't be so sure..........


I'm not saying this means she wouldn't do it. I'm saying the report that said Alexa and Becky got shot down by Becky.. ProWrestlingSheet who had the initial report only named Charlotte then other non-credible sites did what non-credible sites do and added Becky and Alexa to make it seem like their report was different.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> I'm not saying this means she wouldn't do it. I'm saying the report that said Alexa and Becky got shot down by Becky.. ProWrestlingSheet who had the initial report only named Charlotte then other non-credible sites did what non-credible sites do and added Becky and Alexa to make it seem like their report was different.


Just because they have not been talked too does not mean are not on WWE's radar for it.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

I wouldn't normally post this one but it's bring back a point I was making












Posting selfies and her pups. Yet Murphy posts 2 things of her and she didn't repost either..... Just saying not sure that's a coincidence


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Maybe she just liked the shirt.. But it's been pretty obvious Alexa is the type that likes a wide range of music.. So no shock that she listens to them.


Yeah and honestly she might not even like the band, trendy band shirts for bands like Nirvana, Metallica, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles and so on are all over stores like Target and Walmart that lots of girls wear, but never even listen to the band or can even name a song from them for that matter....unless of course after she was on Jericho's Podcast he inspired her to listen to them :hmmm


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


>


Holly shit that's awesome I'm listening to them now. My fav women's wrestler wearing my fav band on a shirt. >


----------



## JC00

Not that this is anything but 

ESPN WWE Power Rankings 

1. AJ Styles
2. Roman Reigns

3. Alexa Bliss (up from 10 in their last rankings back in March before WM) 
_It's been very exciting to see this run from Alexa Bliss. She really put it together on SmackDown, but it would've been easy for her to have gotten swallowed up with all of the moving parts on Raw. Bliss seemingly only gets better by the week, and it's been so much fun to watch._

4. Kevin Owens
5. Randy Orton
6. The Miz
7. Hardyz
8. Finn Balor
9. Seth Rollins
10. Breezango

http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/...s-push-aj-styles-no-1-spot-amidst-big-changes


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

man going by that other thread, alexa is clearly the board fav. they cant stop talking bout her


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> man going by that other thread, alexa is clearly the board fav. they cant stop talking bout her


Did you see the "If Ratings Keep Going Down" thread?? I went in there and low and behold a few of the usual anti-Alexa circle jerkers were in there circle jerking about Alexa. 

It's hilarious and sad at the same time. 

Do you see any of us Alexa fans spewing hate towards any other female we don't like? Nope. Only time we might have done that was the whole Naomi thing and that wasn't because of Naomi, it was because of the booking. We thought it was leading towards Alexa/Becky/Mickie and then next thing you know Naomi is champ.


----------



## JC00

More dog posts












Hmmm. I wonder if she cos-plays for Extreme Rules if it will be Wonder Woman... Given that Extreme Rules is 2 days after the movie opens.


----------



## 3ku1

Struggles of being Bliss guy

https://scontent-syd2-1.cdninstagra...372_776012012566141_8400497697835974656_n.mp4


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Not that this is anything but
> 
> ESPN WWE Power Rankings
> 
> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Roman Reigns
> 
> 3. Alexa Bliss (up from 10 in their last rankings back in March before WM)
> _It's been very exciting to see this run from Alexa Bliss. She really put it together on SmackDown, but it would've been easy for her to have gotten swallowed up with all of the moving parts on Raw. Bliss seemingly only gets better by the week, and it's been so much fun to watch._


Are these rankings by ESPN done independently of WWE? If they are done without any influence on the part of WWE, then this is particularly key as high placements in these ranks could facilitate a Bliss babyface turn sooner rather than later IMO.

Also even though the hosts are reaching somewhat with their commentary this is worth watching heading into "Extreme Rules"
*
The Politics Of Bayley:*


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Did you see the "If Ratings Keep Going Down" thread?? I went in there and low and behold a few of the usual anti-Alexa circle jerkers were in there circle jerking about Alexa.
> 
> It's hilarious and sad at the same time.



Honestly, I think it's just as sad that you guys keep talking about all this negative bullshit in here. But then again, I've said that a million times already and still I see comments every single day like "Hey, did you guys see that other thread where everyone calls Alexa a talentless whore?"

I wish there was a way to block stuff like that, but sadly there isn't.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> Honestly, I think it's just as sad that you guys keep talking about all this negative bullshit in here. But then again, I've said that a million times already and still I see comments every single day like "Hey, did you guys see that other thread where everyone calls Alexa a talentless whore?"
> 
> I wish there was a way to block stuff like that, but sadly there isn't.


yeah lets agree to keep talk about that out of here unless its something particularly egregious


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I attempted to post a gif. But my Laptop sucks lol. Why is she lying in the backseat? Not at the front? Funny. I woulden't mind waiting on Alexa trying on nail polish. 

ETA: And yeah guys from now on can we keep that negative BS out of this thread. If people want to bitch about Alexa by all means go to the appropriate threads. But now on just reasonable talk about her career in a positive fashion. And pics and gifs!

The new now is. That Alexa is getting Eva Marie's push lol. Yeah because WWE were ever going to push her.


----------



## JC00

Hope Total Divas is ready to spend a day following Alexa doing her workout, going shopping and then coming home and putting a costume on her dog...

I hope someone at her Q&A at Wizard Con Sunday asks if she would ever do Total Divas and then posts about it on Twitter or something


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah some how I think TD well look at her lifestyle. And think ehh not alot of story potential in Workout, Costume on Dog. Relax on the couch watch Friends. Must watch tv! Well maybe to us :lol. From a producer stand point. Not so much.


----------



## CharlieTJunior




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865932244241838080




Alexa Retweeted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865877262490509312


----------



## CharlieTJunior

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865932244241838080
:blonde


----------



## JC00

Well he was the one that publicly stuck up for her when Shitkeeda was saying how WWE was mad at her.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Well he was the one that publicly stuck up for her when Shitkeeda *was saying how WWE was mad at her.*


yeah they were sooo mad


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> yeah they were sooo mad


Yep...The anti-Alexa people were so happy to hear that news and I kept saying how Bhatti and Sportskeeda is the worst dirtsheet out there and they didn't want to hear it, some told me they were one of the most connected and yet here we are months later and Spo...Shitkeeda and Bhatti have been found out to be utter shit.


----------



## starsfan24

As if they couldn't lose any more credibility, this is the writer of the Bliss "story" a few months ago.


----------



## Arya Dark

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866033556644134912


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865987679531540480


----------



## 3ku1

Team Rude Edit Alexa retweeted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866168237209174016


----------



## 3ku1

Forgot her Wizard world thing today


----------



## JC00

Still working that kayfabe rivalry with Becky

Question asked by someone at her panel 

What submission move would you like to learn?

_Becky Lynch's Dis-Arm-Her and use it on Becky._


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## CharlieTJunior

*AAA? (Alexa Attitude Adjustment)*:


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866312704683905025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866333859583057922


----------



## Arya Dark

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866385518334021632


----------



## starsfan24

Hahahahaha


----------



## JC00

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866385518334021632


She's the anti-Naito


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866428782848221184
Lol well then.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866433727269920769


----------



## 3ku1

The Welcoming Committee was that a low key shade by Lexi :lol. I bet she wishes she was still on SD some times though.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> I bet she wishes she was still on SD some times though.



Doubt that.

Is being booked so much better and is with her best friend.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Doubt that.
> 
> Is being booked so much better and is with her best friend.


Man I was being disengenious. Still alot of her friends on that brand. Natayla e.t.c Bet she misses seeing them. But from her career stand point she is better on Raw.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866384421045325829


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Doubt that.
> 
> Is being booked so much better and is with her best friend.


Depends upon how you look at it. From one perspective being on the "A-Show" is far preferable to being on the "B-brand" just because it brings more eyes upon your work. So that in enough of itself is probably a debate-ender as far as which brand is better for Alexa (or anyone else really) to be on. Additionally in the case of Alexa herself, since she's made the jump to RAW she's been featured in more prominent fashion than she was on SD and a lot of that is due to the fact that the she is by far the strongest female talent on the RAW roster. I mean from where I stand there is no comparison between her and the rest of the RAW gals. 

That said, another perspective would be that the blue brand offers up both Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair who would prove to be far more interesting talent for Alexa Bliss to interact with than anyone on the "A-Show". While a lot of the hate that is laid upon Alexa's doorstep from Lynch fans is misdirected, they do have a point if they make the argument that both Alexa and Becky Lynch could've drawn a lot more money for team blue if their program was handled better than it was. IMHO they both still had a few more stories to tell and unfortunately had their program circumvented for reasons still unexplained to this day. The Charlotte-Alexa program on the other hand is the ripe fruit dangling from the vine that will likely be kept from fans at least for the immediate future, because WWE probably sees it being a potential featured attraction for the women's division at some stage.

Anyhow one issue both brands are facing right now is the fact that there is a disparity in talent as far as the women's division goes. For example, can anyone see the welcoming committee going over the babyfaces tonight clean or if such a win would even be viewed as viable by the majority of wrestling fans?


----------



## 3ku1

I also think it is about working relationships too. Sure having her bestie Nia on the Road helps. But she built relationships with Natayla, Becky, Carmella e.t.c. I also agree. I think Charlotte, Becky e.t.c. Would be far more interesting dynamics. Well We've seen Becky. So Charlotte. I like that Lexi is maintaining kayfabe on twitter in regards to Becky..


----------



## Jersey

She has to be the woman of the year.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

becky took the finish in the match tonight. This is all somehow alexa's fault


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well lets not bring that rubbish in this thread haha. As it is I am expecting a thread from Machomanjohncena in 1, 2, now..


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866428782848221184
> Lol well then.


Alexa knew because Becky was in the match


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Yeah well lets not bring that rubbish in this thread haha. *As it is I am expecting a thread from Machomanjohncena* in 1, 2, now..


hey your right


----------



## JC00

Here is a good example of how genuine and nice Alexa is


This was a young female fan that posted the photo on IG she took with Alexa at Wizard Con


----------



## taker1986

This is my first post in thread.

Seriously this company is such a joke right now that it's getting to the point that the only thing I look forward to on Raw or Smackdown is seeing Alexa.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Here is a good example of how genuine and nice Alexa is
> 
> 
> This was a young female fan that posted the photo on IG she took with Alexa at Wizard Con


The little things. She'll remember that forever. Awesome stuff.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> The little things. She'll remember that forever. Awesome stuff.


Funny thing about it is the girl is a huge Becky fan... So Alexa is now starting to get young female Becky fans as fans now...


----------



## 3ku1

Can't the girl just be fans of both Alexa and Becky? Why do you guys need to make it some kinda compeition. Seriousley drop the Becky talk in here.


----------



## starsfan24

badlassbecky Thank you Alexa for being so awesome to me today! So glad I have someone like you to look up to! Alexa_bliss_wwe_

Pretty cool.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Wizard World



















































Rome


----------



## starsfan24

Was this posted at some point? What is this from?


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Was this posted at some point? What is this from?


Video Nia posted awhile back.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Can't the girl just be fans of both Alexa and Becky? Why do you guys need to make it some kinda compeition. Seriousley drop the Becky talk in here.


yeah that kid isnt like smarks on this forum.she can genuinely like both


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Hahahahaha


Not sure what is better Bliss or his shirt :hmmm


CharlieTJunior said:


> Are these rankings by ESPN done independently of WWE? If they are done without any influence on the part of WWE, then this is particularly key as high placements in these ranks could facilitate a Bliss babyface turn sooner rather than later IMO.
> 
> Also even though the hosts are reaching somewhat with their commentary this is worth watching heading into "Extreme Rules"
> *
> The Politics Of Bayley:*
> https://youtu.be/kxgWrbqEduw


I hate that the one guy says she can't make fun of towns that is a heel trope for what 60 years now.


TraumaCaspian said:


> Yeah and honestly she might not even like the band, trendy band shirts for bands like *Nirvana*, Metallica, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles and so on are all over stores like Target and Walmart that lots of girls wear, but never even listen to the band or can even name a song from them for that matter....unless of course after she was on Jericho's Podcast he inspired her to listen to them :hmmm


Let me dream dammit .


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss is a fan of Panic at the Disco and The Lonely Island. From what I have read. Her fav movie genre is Horror films. Thats hot haha.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Bliss is a fan of Panic at the Disco and The Lonely Island. From what I have read. Her fav movie genre is Horror films. Thats hot haha.


The Horror films part is yeah not sure about the music :hmmm


----------



## NasJayz

nyelator said:


> The Horror films part is yeah not sure about the music :hmmm


Was thinking the same but she does like Metallica.


----------



## starsfan24

nyelator said:


> The Horror films part is yeah not sure about the music :hmmm


She talked about Panic at the Disco and Lonely Island on Up Up Down Down.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_When people hate on you, it's because you have something they want &#55357;&#56840; #littlemissbliss #blissfit #fivefeetoffury #raw


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

Can't tell if that caption is in kayfabe or not


----------



## nyelator

NasJayz said:


> Was thinking the same but she does like Metallica.


If she does then that is better


starsfan24 said:


> She talked about Panic at the Disco and Lonely Island on Up Up Down Down.


Oh I was saying I like the movies not the music.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

How to put this gently? She was born in 1991 and is twenty-five years old so her tastes aren't going to be in-line with some of us "old grandpas" on the forum here. Sometimes I think when it comes to Alexa, we need to put ourselves in check and realize that she has absolutely no memory of the nineteen eighties, let alone anything that came before that. So for us to expect her to have first hand experience with the music of the nineteen fifties, sixties, seventies and eighties is probably a bit of an ask. 

I love Alexa Bliss as much as the next guy but some of her comments are pure millennial fodder (not that that is necessarily a bad thing!). She has stated that her first concert was Nsync and that she has a fondness for Justin Timberlake. She also mentions that she likes the music of Aerosmith and if thought about it probably isn't too hard to understand why as Aerosmith were going through their late 80s/early 90s "comeback phase" while her parents were in their teens. I'm guessing Mr. and Mrs. K probably were rocking out "What It Takes", "Cryin'" and "Love In An Elevator" which probably got passed on to their daughter along the way.


----------



## nyelator

CharlieTJunior said:


> How to put this gently? She was born in 1991 and is twenty-five years old so her tastes aren't going to be in-line with some of us "old grandpas" on the forum here. Sometimes I think when it comes to Alexa, we need to put ourselves in check and realize that she has absolutely no memory of the nineteen eighties, let alone anything that came before that. So for us to expect her to have first hand experience with the music of the nineteen fifties, sixties, seventies and eighties is probably a bit of an ask.
> 
> I love Alexa Bliss as much as the next guy but some of her comments are pure millennial fodder (not that that is necessarily a bad thing!). She has stated that her first concert was Nsync and that she has a fondness for Justin Timberlake. She also mentions that she likes the music of Aerosmith and if thought about it probably isn't too hard to understand why as Aerosmith were going through their late 80s/early 90s "comeback phase" while her parents were in their teens. I'm guessing Mr. and Mrs. K probably were rocking out "What It Takes", "Cryin'" and "Love In An Elevator" which probably got passed on to their daughter along the way.


Well in fairness just about all of these bands split or died out before I was born


----------



## CharlieTJunior

*It would be like Bayley to show up at an ER match with that stupid gimmick as her weapon du jour*:


----------



## JC00

Now available










http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-lit...3301.html?dwvar_W13301_color=No Color#start=7


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866780427683598336


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> How to put this gently? She was born in 1991 and is twenty-five years old so her tastes aren't going to be in-line with some of us "old grandpas" on the forum here. Sometimes I think when it comes to Alexa, we need to put ourselves in check and realize that she has absolutely no memory of the nineteen eighties, let alone anything that came before that. So for us to expect her to have first hand experience with the music of the nineteen fifties, sixties, seventies and eighties is probably a bit of an ask.
> 
> I love Alexa Bliss as much as the next guy but some of her comments are pure millennial fodder (not that that is necessarily a bad thing!). She has stated that her first concert was Nsync and that she has a fondness for Justin Timberlake. She also mentions that she likes the music of Aerosmith and if thought about it probably isn't too hard to understand why as Aerosmith were going through their late 80s/early 90s "comeback phase" while her parents were in their teens. I'm guessing Mr. and Mrs. K probably were rocking out "What It Takes", "Cryin'" and "Love In An Elevator" which probably got passed on to their daughter along the way.


Well I was born in 1988 three years earlier then Lexi. So I understand her taste in music being pretty mellenial. Mine are too


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Now available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-lit...3301.html?dwvar_W13301_color=No Color#start=7


Haha finally.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Well I was born in 1988 three years earlier then Lexi. So I understand her taste in music being pretty mellenial. Mine are too


You just had a heel turn


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866830990722727936


----------



## Flair Shot

They could have done with a little less eye makeup tonight lol.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866843038395453440


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i wish she still used twisted bliss


----------



## 3ku1

Well that was a decent match. Clean finish. And now Alexa looks to put more damage. Unless Bayley decides to come out. Welp their you go..


----------



## starsfan24

Ok why didn't Bayley hit her? Just let her leave like that. Wtf


----------



## 3ku1

My guess is because she is a babyface. That would be a heel thing to do to hit her. Alexa playing up the chicken shit heel.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866846558091747328


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Ok why didn't Bayley hit her? Just let her leave like that. Wtf


Playing up the whole Bayley doesn't have it in her thing..


Which the payoff will come at the PPV (or maybe next week) and she'll nail her. I don't think Bayley will win though, think Alexa will heel her way into a win. Probably Nia interference. Think they've pulled back on the Alexa/Nia thing the last 2 weeks so it doesn't come off as predictable if it happens.


----------



## starsfan24

I'd bet Bayley gets the pole at the PPV and Alexa weasels her way to a win. Probably via Nia.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

I knew the would job Mickie again but could they have at least tried to make that match tolerable? Alexa got no offense, looking weak imo and then outta no where finished her with the only two moves she hit. Our blissful champion hasn't had an okay match since winning the title. Give me something WWE.. come on. :sleep


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Lenny Leonard said:


> i wish she still used twisted bliss


I doubt she'll use it anytime soon. There is a prevailing logic among some in the wrestling business that when working heel, you don't want to do any major highspots as they have the tendency to pop the crowd and can potentially kill the comeback of your babyface opponent. 

Some prominent examples from wrestling history would be Bret Hart cautioning his brother Owen to abandon all of the highspots they had originally planned out for their match at WM10 because he felt that it would negate all of the heat that Owen was attempting to build for himself. Also it's widely believed that Shawn Michaels' match with Kevin Nash at WM11 was booked incorrectly in that HBK as the heel was given too many highspots which in the end made the babyface champion look weak in comparison. Some have gone so far to say that HBK inadvertently exposed Nash in that match, which essentially killed off any momentum Nash was hoping to build going forward as a top babyface.


----------



## FlacoMan

I didn't enjoy the match at all. And dude I hate that ddt finisher, it looks so boring. I would prefer that strong punch as a heel finisher.


----------



## 3ku1

Grandmaster_J said:


> I knew the would job Mickie again but could they have at least tried to make that match tolerable? *Alexa got no offense*, looking weak imo and then outta no where finished her with the only two moves she hit. Our blissful champion hasn't had an okay match since winning the title. Give me something WWE.. come on. :sleep


Must of missed that brutal forearm that decked Mickie. Leading to her pin fall.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> Must of missed that brutal forearm that decked Mickie. Leading to her pin fall.


Must have missed me saying *finished her with the only two moves she hit*


----------



## JC00

Grandmaster_J said:


> I knew the would job Mickie again but could they have at least tried to make that match tolerable? Alexa got no offense, looking weak imo and then outta no where finished her with the only two moves she hit. Our blissful champion hasn't had an okay match since winning the title. Give me something WWE.. come on. :sleep


Her style doesn't translate to 3 minute matches... She works an ultra-heel style with headlocks and working on certain parts of the body. But there are people that will argue her winning with only 2 moves makes her Super Bliss because while Mickie got in all the offense it took Bliss only two moves to beat her


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah exactly her style ain't a crash mouth all out offense. She does alot of headlocks. As you saw at the beggining of their match :lol. So I thought it was booked pretty well. Not the greatest match. But they made Bliss look strong. So what more do you want. They also played off the chicken shit heel. Well see what happens in the go home Raw. Next Monday. Thing is do you want her to do spot after spot? Or Attack after Attack. I love her in ring psychology. So when she does that forearm. It has purpose. It is not like you see it through out the match. I also enjoyed she used a DDT as the finisher. Nice to see that used as a finisher. And she sold it really well.


----------



## CharlieTJunior




----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## JC00

FlacoMan said:


> And dude I hate that ddt finisher, it looks so boring.


Gotta respectfully disagree. It's nice to see someone using a proper DDT as a finisher.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> I doubt she'll use it anytime soon. There is a prevailing logic among some in the wrestling business that when working heel, you don't want to do any major highspots as they have the tendency to pop the crowd and can potentially kill the comeback of your babyface opponent.
> 
> Some prominent examples from wrestling history would be Bret Hart cautioning his brother Owen to abandon all of the highspots they had originally planned out for their match at WM10 because he felt that it would negate all of the heat that Owen was attempting to build for himself. Also it's widely believed that Shawn Michaels' match with Kevin Nash at WM11 was booked incorrectly in that HBK as the heel was given too many highspots which in the end made the babyface champion look weak in comparison. Some have gone so far to say that HBK inadvertently exposed Nash in that match, which essentially killed off any momentum Nash was hoping to build going forward as a top babyface.


yeah i know she has a bunch of moves she can do but cant due to being heel, but i hoped twisted bliss would stay. yeah ike jc00 said, her heel work wont work in really short matches like tonights


----------



## starsfan24

I love that someone is using the DDT as a finish nowadays. It's refreshing.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

JC00 said:


> Her style doesn't translate to 3 minute matches... She works an ultra-heel style with headlocks and working on certain parts of the body. But there are people that will argue her winning with only 2 moves makes her Super Bliss because while Mickie got in all the offense it took Bliss only two moves to beat her


I know how Alexa's matches are and how she works. That's the point I'm making.. She the champion and looked weak getting worked over the entire time before finally getting in offense to squash the match. Just my opinion.


----------



## nyelator

FlacoMan said:


> I didn't enjoy the match at all. And dude I hate that ddt finisher, it looks so boring. I would prefer that strong punch as a heel finisher.


DDT is a classic finisher plus it is a forearm smash not a punch 


starsfan24 said:


> I love that someone is using the DDT as a finish nowadays. It's refreshing.


It is.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

nyelator said:


> DDT is a classic finisher


Can't talk classic with fans who might not know or understand certain history of the business. However, can't blame them with how much the move has been devalued since the Snake. Lexi throws a good DDT, let her keep using it.


----------



## nyelator

Grandmaster_J said:


> Can't talk classic with fans who might not know or understand certain history of the business. However, can't blame them with how much the move has been devalued since the Snake. Lexi throws a good DDT, let her keep using it.


I mean it spikes you on your head seems pretty self explanatory to me.


----------



## 3ku1

Well it wasen't a ppv level match. So of course it was not going to be booked as good as her one with Bayley at Payback. I am sure they well deliver at ER. They have good chemistry in the ring together. I thought it was a solid match. Did it's job. Alexa is the top heel on Raw right now. But some times her expressions are so good you could swear she garners sympathy as well.


----------



## JC00

Man people really are hypocrites.

"WWE doesn't book their champions to be strong"
(Alexa gets booked to look like a strong, competent champion)
"WWE IS BOOKING HER TOO STRONG AND IT's NOT BELIEVABLE " 

I don't care if she is 5 foot. Hitting someone 3-6 inches taller with a brutal forearm and then a DDT is believable combo that she could beat the likes of Bayley, Becky, Sasha, Mickie etc.

They act like Alexa going up against anyone is like Kalisto vs Braun or something.. Daniel Bryan (5'8") in one night beat Triple H (6'4"), Batista (6'6") and Orton (6'5") yet everyone bought that.......


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Man people really are hypocrites.
> 
> "WWE doesn't book their champions to be strong"
> (Alexa gets booked to look like a strong, competent champion)
> "WWE IS BOOKING HER TOO STRONG AND IT's NOT BELIEVABLE "
> 
> I don't care if she is 5 foot. Hitting someone 3-6 inches taller with a brutal forearm and then a DDT is believable combo that she could beat the likes of Bayley, Becky, Sasha, Mickie etc.
> 
> They act like Alexa going up against anyone is like Kalisto vs Braun or something.. Daniel Bryan (5'8") in one night beat Triple H (6'4"), Batista (6'6") and Orton (6'5") yet everyone bought that.......


"But.....he had believable offense."

Her forearm shot is one of the best in the division.


----------



## FlacoMan

nyelator said:


> it is a forearm smash not a punch .


I know, little mistake there :wink2:


----------



## Grandmaster_J

3ku1 said:


> Well it wasen't a ppv level match. So of course it was not going to be booked as good as her one with Bayley at Payback.


I didn't compare the two. I just simple said the quality of her matches since then have been a snooze fest even for a non ppv match. 



3ku1 said:


> I thought it was a solid match.


How?.. I don't want to sound annoying but that's just very low standards for a match seeing what we got.



JC00 said:


> Man people really are hypocrites.
> 
> "WWE doesn't book their champions to be strong"
> (Alexa gets booked to look like a strong, competent champion)
> "WWE IS BOOKING HER TOO STRONG AND IT's NOT BELIEVABLE "


Well we're just watching a different show I guess. If she had done anything up till then I would buy into the way the match ended. Got no problem with Alexa coming out of a segment looking strong but tonight just wasn't there for me. At the end of day WWE's way of booking their heel champions aren't going to change.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I'd bet Bayley gets the pole at the PPV and Alexa weasels her way to a win. Probably via Nia.


They made a comment about how the first one to get it could use it legally. I'm wondering if the finish will be something like Bayley gets it but the ref doesn't see it (Nia distracting the ref??) then when he turns around Alexa has it but Bayley takes it back and hits Alexa and gets DQ'd


----------



## 3ku1

This size argument is stupid. Alexa is average height for a woman. Her and Asuka are the same height. Mickie is not that much taller then Alexa. In any regard why so much focus on size. It is character. And it is woman wrestling. Size is very relative. You only got Nia and Dana who are pretty heavyweights. The rest are no more bigger then Alexa. It is her character you need to focus on. Rey Mysterio back in the day was like an underdog. It seems with this work rate era. Everyone takes what WWE does so seriousley. Oh its not beleivable. I Thought Kayfabe was dead? :lol. Alexas forearm is prob the best in the company. IT is selling. I mean The Rock does the Peoples Elbow. IS that beleivable? Nope but it is the selling. Funny thing is they are saying Alexa is booked as a competent champ. Is that why she hardly got any offense in her match with Mickie? Mickie looked stronger. Look I don't want to bring that BS in here. But it is getting to the point of just get over it detractors. It is like they want Mickie or any other woman to squash Alexa. Because of a two foot difference :lol. IT is a absurd argument. Does that make any sense to you? Nope.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866883242691055616


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## KC Armstrong

> How?.. I don't want to sound annoying but that's just very low standards for a match seeing what we got.


What the fuck do you expect in a short weekly match? That's like saying "OMG, Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox last week wasn't a classic match". This wasn't supposed to be anything special.


----------



## Blissmella

Don't people know it's fake, who cares what size she is, it's entertainment, people really think Finn or Rollins could beat Lesnar? HA.


----------



## starsfan24

https://vimeo.com/74091399

Breeze and Alexa :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blissmella said:


> Don't people know it's fake, who cares what size she is, it's entertainment, people really think Finn or Rollins could beat Lesnar? HA.


That's the funniest part. They're the same people who complain when Lesnar murders everyone, which is exactly what would happen in an actual fight.


----------



## 3ku1

Size is irrelevant. When you look like that, and can work matches (improoved a ton). And can cut promos on such a high level. Well then who cares. If this was a real fight, maybe but its not. 

And I don't get why ppl are bitching about Alexa getting no offense in againgst Mickie on Raw last night. So what. It was a lowly weekly tv match. Not a PPV match. The purpose was to make Alexa go over, protect her. Bayley comes out plays the babyface e.t.c. Well see how they build it through out the next two weeks.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> And I don't get why ppl are bitching about Alexa getting no offense in againgst Mickie on Raw last night. So what. It was a lowly weekly tv match. Not a PPV match. The purpose was to make Alexa go over, protect her. Bayley comes out plays the babyface e.t.c. Well see how they build it through out the next two weeks.



I don't get why anyone would even waste any time critiquing such a short, essentially meaningless match. It's ridiculous. They got 3 minutes, everything looked perfectly fine. Like, seriously, what is there to complain about?

- She cut a good promo (nice pop when she was introduced backstage, too)
- Perfectly fine 3-minute match
- Post-match stuff was good, too


I just hope they didn't completely forget about her temporary alliance with Nia, because unless Nia interferes at Extreme Rules, Lexi is dropping that belt right away.


----------



## 3ku1

Well maybe they are keeping Nia away from Alexa building towards ER. So the audience well forget about her. Then spring her in the match. And help Alexa win. Clearly they are going for the Nia turns on Alexa angle at some point. So therefore pull the Nia Babyface thing. Thing is i am not confident Nia is over enough. For the audience to care enough if she turns on Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

That DDT finisher


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


>


another good pop


----------



## 3ku1

Always funny when Alexa owns the crowd






That would be one big ass coffee :lol


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Alright so I just watched some YT clips of Alexa in action on RAW so here are my...

*Pros/Cons:*

*Pros:*
- *Good heel promo *by Alexa Bliss. Nothing exceptional but she sold the program with Bayley. Hard to ask her to do more, given the time she was allotted.
- *Cannon fodder match* against James. I have no issue whatsoever with this. MJ is basically a JTTS at this point in her career and is a safe, dependable opponent for a heel to work with to add heat to their character. I'll repeat my request at this point for more AB/MJ matches on the house show circuit. Can only be beneficial to Alexa Bliss in terms of what she can learn from James.

*Cons:*
- *Time allotment*: It looks like the women were slighted for some of the other crap their run on their weekly television program. *#GiveDivasAChance* means giving women at the very least ten minutes out there.
- *Overselling*: This was brought up on the Solomaster podcast a week ago but the babyfaces need to stop selling the kendo stick shots from Bliss like they've been electrocuted. Either that or they need to have AB really uncork on either Bayley or whomever is on the receiving end of the blow. The smarks have seen too much of ECW to believe one shot with a kendo stick is a critical hit. Besides it would actually benefit Bliss' heel heat by having her ravage someone with that kendo stick thereby making her seem like dangerous heel going in ER. But I guess their thought processes is that "Little Miss Bliss" wouldn't know how to actually wield a kendo stick anyhow or they are afraid of injecting too much violence in their PG program. Either way she is either your top heel in the women's division or she isn't. Let her actually uncork on someone. *#GiveViolenceAChance*.
- *Bayley's Save*: Lame. First off she trots down to the ring at a casual jogger's sprint and then pull's Alexa's legs out from under her as her big offensive move? Granted Bliss did her part by swinging the kendo stick at Bayley in order to prevent her from entering the ring. However, a much more effective payoff would be for Bayley to enter the ring, Bliss to swing at her with the kendo, Bayley ducks, kicks Bliss in the ribs, grabs kendo, swings at Bliss only to miss as Bliss dives/rolls out of the ring to safety...end segment. Believe it or not, sometimes in a professional wrestling program, a little physicality is necessary. Also the fact that MJ wasn't actually in all that much peril before Bayley made her casual trot down to ringside didn't help things either.

*Bottom line*: Can't wait until ER so Blissy can hopefully defeat Bayley so she can move on from this barney who has absolutely nothing going on right now as far as what a babyface should bring to the table in a sports entertainment presentation.


----------



## 3ku1

To be quite honest I woulden't mind if they took the title off Bliss for a while. I don't think she needs it anyway. Bayley does tbh. Have Bliss have a fued with Mickie or what ever. Bayley is offering nothing to the programme. Sorry to her fans. But she is susposed to be this pure babyface. But she is a weak one at that.


----------



## 3ku1

I'm sorry I just read this post in regards to Alexa beating up Mickie. Diddnt come from me. 

"When your caught trying to beat up the Neighbors dog" lol.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

The DDT as finish would mean more if every wrestler didn't just do it as a general move, it's like the spear and now the super kick they use to be a whole lot more special before everyone did them...at least Alexa makes the DDT look good!


----------



## CharlieTJunior

TraumaCaspian said:


> The DDT as finish would mean more if every wrestler didn't just do it as a general move, it's like the spear and now the super kick they use to be a whole lot more special before everyone did them...at least Alexa makes the DDT look good!


Any move involving the head/neck, WWE is going to be ultra careful with these days. What made Jake Roberts' DDT such a tremendous finisher was the violent way he would drive opponents down into the mat. Snake was incredibly safe in the ring but it's a testament to how violent the DDT is in that Snake actually KO'd Ricky Steamboat when he executed the DDT on the floor. I can't even imagine WWE allowing Bliss to do that to someone these days as I doubt she'd be able to protect her opponent. That said I'm surprised they allow her to perform that move at all given that it's basically botch fodder if executed incorrectly, the trade off being you don't get the payoff in terms of impact.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Man people really are hypocrites.
> 
> "WWE doesn't book their champions to be strong"
> (Alexa gets booked to look like a strong, competent champion)
> "WWE IS BOOKING HER TOO STRONG AND IT's NOT BELIEVABLE "
> 
> I don't care if she is 5 foot. Hitting someone 3-6 inches taller with a brutal forearm and then a DDT is believable combo that she could beat the likes of Bayley, Becky, Sasha, Mickie etc.
> 
> They act like Alexa going up against anyone is like Kalisto vs Braun or something.. Daniel Bryan (5'8") in one night beat Triple H (6'4"), Batista (6'6") and Orton (6'5") yet everyone bought that.......


God WM 30 was a nightmare


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> To be quite honest I woulden't mind if they took the title off Bliss for a while. I don't think she needs it anyway. Bayley does tbh. Have Bliss have a fued with Mickie or what ever. Bayley is offering nothing to the programme. Sorry to her fans. But she is susposed to be this pure babyface. But she is a weak one at that.


Bayley is a dead brand


----------



## JC00

CharlieTJunior said:


> Snake actually KO'd Ricky Steamboat when he executed the DDT on the floor.


Which even he was completely against that spot.


----------



## nyelator

Read the last couple of pages of the Bliss hate thread.


----------



## JC00

This isn't me as an Alexa Bliss fan, this is me as wrestling fan. But that would be a dumb booking. Taking the title off of someone who is white hot to immediately put it back on someone who just had nearly a 3 month title reign and became very stale and exposed during it. Which let's be honest is why Alexa won the title 2 weeks after coming to Raw and had there not be a swap I really think Charlotte would have got the title back at WM. 

Again not trying to sound like an Alexa mark but Alexa is captivating, you got people praising her and you got people that are anti-Alexa but they are all watching her. Bayley on the other hand got exposed on the main roster as a weekly character, NXT helped hide that when she would appear 2 times a month and probably shot 10 pre-taped promos and they used the best one. She isn't captivating. people hit the mute button when Bayley picks up a mic.


----------



## starsfan24

I just picked up tickets for Great Balls lol) so she has to keep it until then. It's required.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Read the last couple of pages of the Bliss hate thread.


Which one? There are a handful


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Which one? There are a handful


The last two are just full of people being well hypocrites and insane (especially Brie Bella)


----------



## JC00




----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> This isn't me as an Alexa Bliss fan, this is me as wrestling fan. But that would be a dumb booking. Taking the title off of someone who is white hot to immediately put it back on someone who just had nearly a 3 month title reign and became very stale and exposed during it. Which let's be honest is why Alexa won the title 2 weeks after coming to Raw and had there not be a swap I really think Charlotte would have got the title back at WM.
> 
> Again not trying to sound like an Alexa mark but Alexa is captivating, you got people praising her and you got people that are anti-Alexa but they are all watching her. Bayley on the other hand got exposed on the main roster as a weekly character, NXT helped hide that when she would appear 2 times a month and probably shot 10 pre-taped promos and they used the best one. She isn't captivating. people hit the mute button when Bayley picks up a mic.


I concur with this. Bayley for one reason or another is struggling to resonate with audiences since her call up from NXT. That said, on one hand it's hard to fault her for failing as being a "white meat" babyface, is a difficult role to be cast in and one that only a select few (Rick Steamboat, Sting) have mastered. If you succeed at it, obviously you have pretty much sowed up a hall of fame wrestling career. However, there have been many more who have failed and they are basically one trick ponies, ones that only us diehards can even recall their names. So that stated, it could also be argued that if Bayley is unable to find a suitable character model that works for her, perhaps it would be best for creative to find another vessel going forward in which to invest their time. You could argue that with all the time they've devoted to Alexa Bliss, since WM...*perhaps they already have*.


----------



## JC00

The Goddess is excited to see the subjects she will dominate 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867086116805120001


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867088234773266432


----------



## 3ku1

I just think It well do Alexa good to not be involved the title scene for a while that is all. She is one of those talents who does not need the belt. She is white hot without it. 

And their is another Alexa Hate thread. Which one out of 1000 is that lol? Alot of their reasons for hating her, are just stupid to be quite honest. Who cares. I honestly don't care what they think anymore.


----------



## JC00

Mesmerizing


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867060437950574593


----------



## nyelator

Bliss hate is great keeps me entertained


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss hate is getting tiresome.


----------



## JC00

Well the anti-Alexa circle jerk won't go away until Alexa is either buried completely or Becky gets a Superwoman booking because it's mostly made up of Beckbeards They are so mad that Alexa has accomplished more and is viewed better in ninw months on the roster than Becky has in two years. Then you got people two people that are Carmella fans who I just laugh at their posts because they are such obvious trolls, I mean they are friggen Carmella fans and are trolling about Alexa... Come on now that's completely laughable, almost as much as the Eva Marie fans that were doing it.


----------



## Wildcat410

JC00 said:


> Well the anti-Alexa circle jerk won't go away until Alexa is either buried completely or Becky gets a Superwoman booking because it's mostly made up of Beckbeards They are so mad that Alexa has accomplished more and is viewed better in ninw months on the roster than Becky has in two years. Then you got people two people that are Carmella fans who I just laugh at their posts because they are such obvious trolls, I mean they are friggen Carmella fans and are trolling about Alexa... Come on now that's completely laughable, almost as much as the Eva Marie fans that were doing it.


Look at it this way dude, generally you get this type of over the top hatred when you are perceived as threatening someone. No one is threatened by the Texas Rangers or Detroit Lions, so almost no one hates them. The Patriots and Yankees otoh......

Ironic thing here is, Becky would not be getting booked well or have an elite slot even if she had never met Alexa. As anyone that has paid attention to her main roster booking can see. (Personally I can see Becky as a top person before I can see Bayley as one. But that is for other threads.)

People were bitching about Trish years after it was obvious she was good. Getting smarks to admit The Beautiful People, and not their workrate favorites, were the #1 attention getting act among late 00's TNA Knockouts was a chore and a half.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Wildcat410 said:


> Look at it this way dude, generally you get this type of over the top hatred when you are perceived as threatening someone. No one is threatened by the Texas Rangers or Detroit Lions, so almost no one hates them. The Patriots and Yankees otoh......
> 
> Ironic thing here is, Becky would not be getting booked well or have an elite slot even if she had never met Alexa. As anyone that has paid attention to her main roster booking can see. (Personally I can see Becky as a top person before I can see Bayley as one. But that is for other threads.)
> .


I've always found myself being charitable as possible to the Becky Lynch contingent and will continue to do so here. Their "hatred" of the situation in which their hero finds herself is on point but misdirected. From all accounts, Bliss and Lynch are mates and therefore Alexa Bliss herself didn't do anything personally to place Becky Lynch in the situation which Lynch currently finds herself. That was WWE's decision to make Lynch cannon fodder for Bliss' elevation up the card, instead of trying to book a more balanced program between the two women. Now was that decision a sound one? Well conventional logic will state that it is always better coming out of a program to have two stars rather than just one, but it's also a difficult thing to achieve. So in essence while I can't blame WWE for using Lynch as cannon fodder, I also don't fault her fans for being salty because Lynch got royally screwed over in that program and has continued to eat dirt ever since.

So how does this type of booking affect the rest of the women's division? *Well plain and simple it doesn't reflect well on the division.* If we accept that Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss are to be the standard bearers for each brand going forward then they are going to need credible talent to work with. There is an old saying in baseball that "momentum is only as good as the next day's starting pitcher" and in wrestling momentum is only as good as the next opponent you work against. The only thing is in professional wrestling it's not so much the talent you bring to the table, but how you are perceived by the audience that gives you that momentum. Right now Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks, both of whom are credible talents are being booked to look like absolute losers and yet ostensibly later this summer they are both going to be called upon for feature programs likely against Flair and Bliss respectively. That being said, *you reap what you sow*...by diminishing and devaluing the talents of Lynch and Banks there will be a carry over effect to any featured program you book them in which will by necessity diminish the program and *ALL* of the talents involved in it.


----------



## Mango13

A few pages ago didn't you guys say you weren't gonna keep bringing up all the Alexa hate threads in here?


----------



## JC00

Nope. Don't think I ever said that.


----------



## 3ku1

Well I said that lol. A Certain few posters keep bringing it up in here haha.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

I don't see what the problem is as long as it facilitates engaging and intelligent discussion.


----------



## 3ku1

Well this is a picture and gif thread.


----------



## JC00

Well we can't make a discussion thread for her in the General, Raw or SD sub-forums or it will be overrun by the anti-Alexa circle jerk and mods don't want two threads on one female in this sub-forum


----------



## MrJT

Bet she has nice pink puffy nipples, and a phat tight pussy that smells like strawberries.

Imagine her sliding down her panties in doggy position and seeing her phat lil pussy poking thru ready to be drilled.

Lawd yes!


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## MrJT




----------



## Wildcat410

CharlieTJunior said:


> I've always found myself being charitable as possible to the Becky Lynch contingent and will continue to do so here. Their "hatred" of the situation in which their hero finds herself is on point but misdirected. From all accounts, Bliss and Lynch are mates and therefore Alexa Bliss herself didn't do anything personally to place Becky Lynch in the situation which Lynch currently finds herself. That was WWE's decision to make Lynch cannon fodder for Bliss' elevation up the card, instead of trying to book a more balanced program between the two women. Now was that decision a sound one? Well conventional logic will state that it is always better coming out of a program to have two stars rather than just one, but it's also a difficult thing to achieve. So in essence while I can't blame WWE for using Lynch as cannon fodder, I also don't fault her fans for being salty because Lynch got royally screwed over in that program and has continued to eat dirt ever since.
> 
> So how does this type of booking affect the rest of the women's division? *Well plain and simple it doesn't reflect well on the division.* If we accept that Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss are to be the standard bearers for each brand going forward then they are going to need credible talent to work with. There is an old saying in baseball that "momentum is only as good as the next day's starting pitcher" and in wrestling momentum is only as good as the next opponent you work against. The only thing is in professional wrestling it's not so much the talent you bring to the table, but how you are perceived by the audience that gives you that momentum. Right now Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks, both of whom are credible talents are being booked to look like absolute losers and yet ostensibly later this summer they are both going to be called upon for feature programs likely against Flair and Bliss respectively. That being said, *you reap what you sow*...by diminishing and devaluing the talents of Lynch and Banks there will be a carry over effect to any featured program you book them in which will by necessity diminish the program and *ALL* of the talents involved in it.


Technically, I'm also a part of the Becky Lynch contingent, as Alexa and she are my two favorite WWE women. 

Save the obvious trolls and never will be convinced haters, I think your approach is reasonable and intelligent. (Though sadly some decent people tend to get caught in the crossfire in these type disagreements.) Only thing I would not go with (if you are) is equating Banks to Becky. Sasha has been booked better than Lynch on the main roster by a fair amount. I am confident Banks will emerge victorious in her feud with Alicia in a way I would not be if Becky were in a similar feud. I see Sasha's feud with Fox as little more than a keep busy type one. Though if Sasha does not come out looking good in the end, they could have a big problem. Banks vs Bliss is literally far and away the most appealing feud among women on Raw. 

Bad luck via injuries has contributed greatly to a thinned out division there. I don't know that Emma has the entertainment aspects down pat, but I sure would like to see her stay healthy long enough to contribute one way, or the other. And hopefully they keep Summer on Raw. She's a better than average talker and could add spice to a Sasha vs Alexa feud. As well as storylines going forward.

I agree your perception points. More people need to feel like viable contenders. I really don't know why they have not done more with Mickie. Even if she isn't as good as she once was. Her name alone should be worth something in building storylines.


----------



## 3ku1

I would to like to see more of Alexa v Becky. Maybe at house shows they can do that. 

Sasha v Alexa by far is the most appealing feud both brands. The intensity their is real :lol. That should def be saved for Summerslam. I Fear though they are going Nia Face v Alexa heel for the title. And Bayley v Sasha. To me the other way around. Bayley v Nia for the title. Have Sasha and Alexa go at it. I think SD it is Charlotte v Becky. And Raw it is Sasha v Alexa.


----------



## Wildcat410

Alexa, Charlotte, and Sasha are kind of their big three at the moment, and probably going forward. Whichever program has two of them is going to be more appealing in terms of it's top women's feud imo.

Among other things, they need to find that fourth person that can step up and be their peer. Each show needs it's Trish and Lita, so to speak. Offhand I'd still like it to be Becky, but given that Vince reportedly hates accents I fear that will not be the case.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Wildcat410 said:


> Alexa, Charlotte, and Sasha are kind of their big three at the moment, and probably going forward. Whichever program has two of them is going to be more appealing in terms of it's top women's feud imo.
> 
> Among other things, they need to find that fourth person that can step up and be their peer. Each show needs it's Trish and Lita, so to speak. Offhand I'd still like it to be Becky, *but given that Vince reportedly hates accents I fear that will not be the case*.


That doesn't make sense considering that they made Finn Balor the First Universal Champion and pushing him as a main eventer and was pushing Sheamus hard not to long ago, and Becky is better at acting than both.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867088234773266432


Missed this.. Not surprising. But yep totally not over or anything just apparently pretty in-demand for Wizard World. 

Looking at other Wizard Worlds think she could be added to Columbus, Orlando and Chicago


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Wildcat410 said:


> Technically, I'm also a part of the Becky Lynch contingent, as Alexa and she are my two favorite WWE women.
> 
> Save the obvious trolls and never will be convinced haters, I think your approach is reasonable and intelligent. (Though sadly some decent people tend to get caught in the crossfire in these type disagreements.) Only thing I would not go with (if you are) is equating Banks to Becky. Sasha has been booked better than Lynch on the main roster by a fair amount. I am confident Banks will emerge victorious in her feud with Alicia in a way I would not be if Becky were in a similar feud. I see Sasha's feud with Fox as little more than a keep busy type one. Though if Sasha does not come out looking good in the end, they could have a big problem. Banks vs Bliss is literally far and away the most appealing feud among women on Raw.
> 
> Bad luck via injuries has contributed greatly to a thinned out division there. I don't know that Emma has the entertainment aspects down pat, but I sure would like to see her stay healthy long enough to contribute one way, or the other. And hopefully they keep Summer on Raw. She's a better than average talker and could add spice to a Sasha vs Alexa feud. As well as storylines going forward.
> 
> I agree your perception points. More people need to feel like viable contenders. I really don't know why they have not done more with Mickie. Even if she isn't as good as she once was. Her name alone should be worth something in building storylines.


I'll repeat something I stated in the "Charlotte Flair" thread because it's applicable here as well. With each passing week that Sasha Banks remains mired in the imbecilic program that she's currently booked in, she undoes much of the momentum she has built up for herself to this point. Except that in Sasha's case, the situation is more dire as she has not been booked as strong as Charlotte has.

In fact I would go so far to say her stock has dropped off precipitously since her program with Charlotte Flair. In fact since Charlotte's banishment to the blue brand, Banks has been somewhat lost in the shuffle of the RAW women's division to the point where it's almost laughable when she refers to herself as "THE BOSS". The Boss of what? Certainly not the RAW women's division as Alexa Bliss has already staked that claim by essentially scooping any heat Banks had as a unique entity in the division. Whereas, Charlotte was the athletic, conventional contender in the division...Banks provided an intriguing counterpart with her violet hair, excessive jewelry and hip-hop attitude. The problem is that since her call up to the main roster, Bliss has provided WWE with a far more attractive counterpart to Charlotte Flair than Banks ever did. As I mentioned before, Alexa Bliss is basically a rock star who happens to ply her trade in sports entertainment. She looks like the girl next door, who happens to cos-play as a comic book hero all the while rocking a defiant attitude which borders on rebellion but reigned in enough to maintain some semblance of innocence. That is one hell of an appealing (*not to mention endlessly marketable*) sports-entertainment package and one that Banks (or anyone else in the division) will be hard pressed to match.


----------



## Wildcat410

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> That doesn't make sense considering that they made Finn Balor the First Universal Champion and pushing him as a main eventer and was pushing Sheamus hard not to long ago, and Becky is better at acting than both.


True, but then there were repeated reports that Vince told Maryse to work on losing her accent.

Maybe it is just a woman's thing with him? I mean, this is Vince we are talking about.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I just think It well do Alexa good to not be involved the title scene for a while that is all. She is one of those talents who does not need the belt. She is white hot without it.


Yeah, why don't you ask Sasha how not being in the title picture is working out for her?

Lexi just arrived on Raw 6 weeks ago and she is the best female talent on the show right now, so why in the blue hell should she not be around the title? That's ridiculous. 

A non-title feud with Mickie could cool her off pretty quickly, because the fans unfortunately don't give a shit about Mickie. What other options are there? Dana Brooke? No, thanks.





> True, but then there were repeated reports that Vince told Maryse to work on losing her accent.


Good luck with that.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Yeah, why don't you ask Sasha how not being in the title picture is working out for her?
> 
> Lexi just arrived on Raw 6 weeks ago and she is the best female talent on the show right now, so why in the blue hell should she not be around the title? That's ridiculous.
> 
> A non-title feud with Mickie could cool her off pretty quickly, because the fans unfortunately don't give a shit about Mickie. What other options are there? Dana Brooke? No, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> :duck


Look I am not saying they should. I am just saying it could help feuding with a vet like Mickie. Might stop the comments about Alexa being over pushed. Not that it matters. WWE see her very highley. Her and Charlotte well be the top stars moving forward. Just a suggestion. Besides like you even said, their is a high probablity Alexa is dropping the belt to Bayley at ER.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Look I am not saying they should. I am just saying it could help feuding with a vet like Mickie. Might stop the comments about Alexa being over pushed. Not that it matters. WWE see her very highley. Her and Charlotte well be the top stars moving forward. Just a suggestion. Besides like you even said, their is a high probablity Alexa is dropping the belt to Becky at ER.


The only rationale for Bliss dropping the belt to bay-leaf at ER is because Bayley needs a championship belt right now to make her the least bit credible. A piss-poor reason to put a championship belt on someone but there you have it.

The problem with MJ is that very few casual wrestling fans even remember who she is. While it's true she had a fantastic program with Trish Stratus back in 2006, that was over a decade ago. Believe it or not, most of the "WWE Universe" that they court these days were still in diapers back then. As far as the diehards are concerned, MJ really hasn't evolved all that much as a performer in that decade except for the fact that she is a decade older working against talent that is significantly younger than she is and it does show. The reference to Moolah and Mae Young a few week back by Bliss was particularly cutting due to the fact that if MJ was just a mere five years older than she actually is, Blissy would be young enough to be her daughter!


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Look I am not saying they should. I am just saying it could help feuding with a vet like Mickie. *Might stop the comments about Alexa being over pushed.*



I think we should send Lexi back to NXT. At least then nobody would say she's overp... Who gives a flying fuck about those comments? Are you serious? Once you reach a certain level, everyone gets that kind of hate. If you want to be a star and you don't have any haters, you're doing something wrong. Type any celebrity name into the twitter search bar and look at the comments. Should they all end their careers or step out of the spotlight because low life cheeto finger losers are sitting at home saying mean things about them?

Shit, if Vince or anyone at WWE listened to these pathetic morons, Roman Reigns would be a fucking jobber. You don't let these people make business decisions.


----------



## starsfan24

Bring on the haters. I hope they keep talking. It's very entertaining to me.


----------



## Banez

how many times has 3ku1 said he doesn't bring drama talk here, yet keeps bringing up the alexa haters making new threads?

Like, why do you care so much what they do? Just enjoy Alexa's matches and in-ring presence.

Just chill and enjoy what she delivers


----------



## nyelator

Banez said:


> how many times has 3ku1 said he doesn't bring drama talk here, yet keeps bringing up the alexa haters making new threads?
> 
> Like, why do you care so much what they do? Just enjoy Alexa's matches and in-ring presence.
> 
> Just chill and enjoy what she delivers


Sorry but no dice.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

KC Armstrong said:


> Shit, if Vince or anyone at WWE listened to these pathetic morons, Roman Reigns would be a fucking jobber. You don't let these people make business decisions.


You aren't wrong but you aren't right either. WWE creative has been particularly lackadaisical since they've become a monopoly and that is why much of the IWC lacks any semblance of confidence in the majority of the creative they come up with in the modern era. While WWE should not take their cues from the IWC who are by and large a biproduct of their lackadaisical booking, they should also take stock of how they book their shows in that their television broadcasts are no longer watchable. Most wrestling fans I'm aware of these days are "hit and run" viewers who either tune in to watch their favorites live and then tune out or catch-up via on demand streaming.

Don't let the fact that WWE continues to thrive due to the fact they are a monopoly that courts a casual audience fool you. In the past decade, the WWE has driven away much of the fanbase it cultivated since the dawn of the expansion era in 1984. That said, without competition the sad truth remains the WWE no longer needs to court a discerning pro wrestling audience to patron their product as they once did.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Sorry but no dice.


I am sorry @Banez but I never said or mentioned Alexa threads in this thread. I simply responded to a few other posters (Wont name who). Talking about other threads. So Banez before you accuse me of something, get your facts straight.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> You aren't wrong but you aren't right either. WWE creative has been particularly lackadaisical since they've become a monopoly and that is why much of the IWC lacks any semblance of confidence in the majority of the creative they come up with in the modern era. While WWE should not take their cues from the IWC who are by and large a biproduct of their lackadaisical booking, they should also take stock of how they book their shows in that their television broadcasts are no longer watchable. Most wrestling fans I'm aware of these days are "hit and run" viewers who either tune in to watch their favorites live and then tune out or catch-up via on demand streaming.
> 
> Don't let the fact that WWE continues to thrive due to the fact they are a monopoly that courts a casual audience fool you. In the past decade, the WWE has driven away much of the fanbase it cultivated since the dawn of the expansion era in 1984. That said, without competition the sad truth remains the WWE no longer needs to court a discerning pro wrestling audience to patron their product as they once did.


That is why Roman Reigns, Charlotte, and Alexa. Are their biggest stars atm. They appease to a more casual audience these days. Yes without compeition. That is why Creative is so complacent and simply so bad. WWE is just a monopoly these days. I think Alexa is the best female talent WWE have had in a long time. And I don't think Vince is going to stop pushing Roman or Alexa. Because what a few smarks on a forum think lol. It's a buisness.


----------



## KC Armstrong

CharlieTJunior said:


> Don't let the fact that WWE continues to thrive due to the fact they are a monopoly that courts a casual audience fool you. In the past decade, the WWE has driven away much of the fanbase it cultivated since the dawn of the expansion era in 1984.



That's not about who is and is not being pushed, though. The people we're talking about here think that if guys like Roman were jobbers while amazing Japanese workers who don't speak English dominated the main event scene WWE would still be doing Attitude Era ratings. I stand by my point. You don't let these retards write the show for you.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> That is why Roman Reigns, Charlotte, and Alexa. Are their biggest stars atm. They appease to a more casual audience these days. Yes without compeition. That is why Creative is so complacent and simply so bad. WWE is just a monopoly these days. I think Alexa is the best female talent WWE have had in a long time. And I don't think Vince is going to stop pushing Roman or Alexa. Because what a few smarks on a forum think lol. It's a buisness.





KC Armstrong said:


> That's not about who is and is not being pushed, though. The people we're talking about here think that if guys like Roman were jobbers while amazing Japanese workers who don't speak English dominated the main event scene WWE would still be doing Attitude Era ratings. I stand by my point. You don't let these retards write the show for you.


WWE will never perform to the standards they achieved during The Attitude era until one (or more) of their top performers is able to maintain some semblance of organic sustainability at the top of the cards. It is absolutely reprehensible that in the past decade this promotion has not managed to craft one talent that is able to cross over all party lines and become wholly embraced by their audience. That is not the wrestling industry that I grew up watching and fell in love with.

Thus, it is not at all surprising that I for all intents and purposes consider my personal love affair with the wrestling industry to have reached it's conclusion some time ago. While I can appreciate the talent of performers such as Alexa Bliss, I suffer from no delusions that she or anyone else on the current roster will restore professional wrestling to it's previously lofty status as compelling television. The truly sad truth of the matter is that there was a time when professional wrestling organizations kept their ear attuned to the desires of their audience because their audience was a reliable barometer as to which direction the industry should go. Unfortunately a decade or so of lackadaisical booking by the only promotion in existence has caused the relationship between the WWE and the most discerning members of it's audience to become frayed to the point where the company no longer regards this portion of it's audience with the affections it once held it in. What I fail to understand however are the remnants of this audience, those of which KC references who still fervently believe that the WWE cares what they think. The WWE only cares about them to the extent that their money is pumped into their coffers plain and simple and as long as the money keeps pouring in, their voices will continue to be mitigated no matter how loud they shout or for whose cause they are shouting for.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> I am sorry @Banez but I never said or mentioned Alexa threads in this thread.





3ku1 said:


> And their is another Alexa Hate thread. Which one out of 1000 is that lol? Alot of their reasons for hating her, are just stupid to be quite honest. Who cares. I honestly don't care what they think anymore.


ops


----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


> I think we should send Lexi back to NXT. At least then nobody would say she's overp... Who gives a flying fuck about those comments? Are you serious? Once you reach a certain level, everyone gets that kind of hate. If you want to be a star and you don't have any haters, you're doing something wrong. Type any celebrity name into the twitter search bar and look at the comments. Should they all end their careers or step out of the spotlight because low life cheeto finger losers are sitting at home saying mean things about them?
> 
> Shit, if Vince or anyone at WWE listened to these pathetic morons, Roman Reigns would be a fucking jobber. You don't let these people make business decisions.


If they listened to critics from the online community fifteen years ago, Trish would never been hired, and would have been fired numerous times over. A number of those people ran with the "Just another talentless blonde/bimbo/model like Major Gunns, Torrie, Stacy, etc." lines until they could run with them no more. Basically if they heeded certain words back then, there would have been no Golden Age of Divas. Especially since more than a few advocated for the one-dimensional Jazz being a centerpiece performer instead.




CharlieTJunior said:


> I'll repeat something I stated in the "Charlotte Flair" thread because it's applicable here as well. With each passing week that Sasha Banks remains mired in the imbecilic program that she's currently booked in, she undoes much of the momentum she has built up for herself to this point. Except that in Sasha's case, the situation is more dire as she has not been booked as strong as Charlotte has.
> 
> In fact I would go so far to say her stock has dropped off precipitously since her program with Charlotte Flair. In fact since Charlotte's banishment to the blue brand, Banks has been somewhat lost in the shuffle of the RAW women's division to the point where it's almost laughable when she refers to herself as "THE BOSS". The Boss of what? Certainly not the RAW women's division as Alexa Bliss has already staked that claim by essentially scooping any heat Banks had as a unique entity in the division. Whereas, Charlotte was the athletic, conventional contender in the division...Banks provided an intriguing counterpart with her violet hair, excessive jewelry and hip-hop attitude. The problem is that since her call up to the main roster, Bliss has provided WWE with a far more attractive counterpart to Charlotte Flair than Banks ever did. As I mentioned before, Alexa Bliss is basically a rock star who happens to ply her trade in sports entertainment. She looks like the girl next door, who happens to cos-play as a comic book hero all the while rocking a defiant attitude which borders on rebellion but reigned in enough to maintain some semblance of innocence. That is one hell of an appealing (*not to mention endlessly marketable*) sports-entertainment package and one that Banks (or anyone else in the division) will be hard pressed to match.


Love those words about Alexa.  Yes, she is infinitely marketable.

I'm not sure what better they could be doing with Sasha at the moment. There just aren't many appealing feud options. Especially given the roster split and injuries. They could have her rout Alicia, but then they could not draw it out long enough. A freshly returning Emma would have been the natural option. But another injury scratched that. I'm guessing they don't want to put her over Nia in a protracted feud right now.

Having her rescue Bayley might risk making her look second to Bayley on the face side. And that is no place to be at all. Barring a turn, only other thing I can see atm is feeding her NXT talent and giving her ample mic and character time to set up the coming battle. But that might seem to be too obvious in terms of giving away the result of the Alexa vs Bayley feud.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> That's not about who is and is not being pushed, though. The people we're talking about here think that if guys like Roman were jobbers while amazing Japanese workers who don't speak English dominated the main event scene WWE would still be doing Attitude Era ratings. I stand by my point. You don't let these retards write the show for you.


They think Asuka is gonna come to the roster and be this phenomenon. Asuka is being protected in NXT more than anyone in the history of NXT has been protected by appearing once a month, doing pre-taped promos which she still sounds like she has trouble speaking english and having the lame "undefeated" streak. The average WWE viewer is not going to care about her, She won't be able to cut promos live, she'll be exposed by the weekly format and she won't always be booked with a shovel.


----------



## Wildcat410

If, and we are getting ahead of ourselves here, Asuka indeed did not "alter the landscape", who else in the fairly short-term could be called up to do so? Or at least to fill in some blanks?

Ember and Peyton/Billie are about the closest to possibilities I can think of. Though I am not an expert on NXT. I'm thinking NXT needs to do a better job of preparing larger numbers of people for the main roster.


----------



## 3ku1

They go on about Alexa's size. But no one goes on about Asuka. 

Peyton Royce is prob the best bet. I don't see anyone from NXT too take over Alexa. Her and Charlotte well be the big stars moving forward. But the MR prob need some fill ins.


----------



## JC00

Wildcat410 said:


> If, and we are getting ahead of ourselves here, Asuka indeed did not "alter the landscape", who else in the fairly short-term could be called up to do so? Or at least to fill in some blanks?
> 
> Ember and Peyton/Billie are about the closest to possibilities I can think of. Though I am not an expert on NXT. I'm thinking NXT needs to do a better job of preparing larger numbers of people for the main roster.


Honestly?? No one. Asuka's booking has prevented it. Ember would be a great addition in-ring wise but the mic/character work hasn't been there in NXT which is a concern. Peyton/Billie there was an opportunity in San Antonio for one of them to pin the other and steal the title and really solidified the whole "Iconic Duo" thing but nope Asuka's booking killed that and now they've been pushed to the side because Asuka turned heel. They'll also get accused of being a ripoff of LayCool.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Makes me appreciate Alexa even more when I look at what's going on with the SD women's division.


----------



## starsfan24

The Smackdown women's division has been so formulaic since the draft last year. Cluster multi-women matches mixed with tag matches with an occasional singles match spread out.

And I still remember someone, don't remember who, saying it's Alexa's fault they were all tag matches on SD and now Raw will have the same thing. :lol Yet SD continues doing what they've been doing.


----------



## 3ku1

When someone says they don't like Bliss lol. On point


----------



## Grandmaster_J

starsfan24 said:


> And I still remember someone, don't remember who, saying it's Alexa's fault they were all tag matches on SD and now Raw will have the same thing. :lol Yet SD continues doing what they've been doing.


I see em all over the place actually. Alexa/Becky feud was when the SD women's division was hot. Been so cold since and now they lost, Alexa. Who people again try to blame for it.. dumb. They were all happy she went to Raw because supposedly it was gonna make things better but what's been going on lately? Lol. Very self explanatory


----------



## 3ku1

Most of the booking on SD, partic Becky has never changed. Now Alexa is on Raw. And still has not changed. So trying to argue it is Alexas fault. Is a huge stretch lol.


----------



## starsfan24

It wasn't the Becky thing. It was like she can only work tag matches or something like that. Some stupid argument. Yet SD continues with the cluster matches and tag matches on a weekly basis.


----------



## 3ku1

I think her match with Bayley prooves that is not true at Payback. God she has to be the female Roman Reigns. In terms of the amount of bullshit people try to argue againgst her. I mean shit if they had it their way. Roman Reigns would be a jobber lol. So Would Alexa. That is not how a buisness model works. Two Big Time Merch sellers.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

Alexa > Roman

He can be a jobber.. I really don't care about Roman, dude bores me.  but can't do anything about it wants Vince and the machine get behind a certain guy. Look at Mahal for goodness sake.


----------



## 3ku1

The Wicked Witch of WWE who's ruining everyone's fun :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867334571154526208


----------



## Jersey




----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> I think her match with Bayley prooves that is not true at Payback. God she has to be the female Roman Reigns. In terms of the amount of bullshit people try to argue againgst her. I mean shit if they had it their way. Roman Reigns would be a jobber lol. So Would Alexa. That is not how a buisness model works. Two Big Time Merch sellers.


Roman Reigns and Alexa Bliss are two different cases. We've gone over the successful run of Alexa Bliss in this thread many times over. Her rapid ascension, the audience's positive reaction to her and her ability to successfully market herself to that crowd. Roman Reigns on the other hand is a hard worker who has good intentions every time he goes out there but is the latest in a line of talent that Vince McMahon trots out there to pose as #1s when in actuality they should probably be somewhere in the middle of the cards honing their craft. Reigns may make money for WWE according to merchandise sales but he's also not drawing new eyes to the product on a weekly basis which isn't a positive thing no matter how you try to slice it. The problem is without any viable alternative on the roster to displace him or alternatively any outside pressure on WWE to do so, his trajectory towards the top of the cards is likely to continue unless the ratings drop so precipitously that WWE has no choice but to try another talent at the top of the cards which they have done in the recent past with the likes of Sheamus, Seth Rollins and others all of whom weren't able to move the dial any more significantly than Reigns has.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

The real question is once she is face will the fans still treat her like Roman Lames or start to appreciate her more?


----------



## 3ku1

Seeing Roman seems to be hated no matter what. And is universally booed. And Bliss gets positive reactions as a heel. I guess it all depends on how they book it. As it is, it seems they are heading to Nia turns on Alexa. And Nia turns face. Which I find stupid, because she is not over enough. Seems better to me, to turn Alexa face. And Nia stays heel.


----------



## Dell

I want her to stay heel forever please.


----------



## HDM

yeah, i think it's better to turn alexa face. but when she turn face, she should away from title picture for a long time around 1 year. but she should still in interesting storyline like trish around WM XX time. maybe she should feud againt stephanie for RAW commissioner or something like that.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

TraumaCaspian said:


> The real question is once she is face will the fans still treat her like Roman Lames or start to appreciate her more?


I wouldn't worry so much about the fans reaction towards Blissy due to a simple face/heel turn but would instead concern myself with WWE's inability to create any sustainable characters regardless on which side of the kayfabe fence they happen to fall on. The great thing about the women's division is it's the one division that is able to operate independently of the massive cluster that is the rest of the roster right now. That said even the women's division is not immune to the fact that WWE in the modern era is seemingly unable to craft characters with sustainable appeal. The 4HW were once upon a time red hot and now they have all had their jets cooled to one degree or another. Alexa Bliss on the other hand is doing extremely well for herself at the moment but who is to say in six months time if she isn't going to have her jets cooled in favor of an NXT call up and I'm not necessarily talking about her being shunted down the cards here either. Instead I'm worried about WWE being able to consistently craft storylines in order to keep her character sustainable on screen over a period of years as opposed to months!


----------



## Banez

Some people are just born to be heels. I dont know if this statement with Alexa is true so in that sense i'd be interested seeing her face run. However, i'm glad thats not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Banez said:


> Some people are just born to be heels. I dont know if this statement with Alexa is true so in that sense i'd be interested seeing her face run. However, i'm glad thats not going to happen anytime soon.


Bliss is moving too much merchandise and that combined with a personality that screams "WWE Ambassador" will all but certainly dictate a babyface turn at some point. As to when it will happen? By WM next year she will be a babyface and I'd bet money on that. The only issue that could possibly circumvent those plans is if another member of the RAW women's division is able to displace her as the face of the brand. However, Bayley is flat-lining, Nia Jax is an unknown quantity (although I suspect WWE will at least try her out as a face) and IMHO Sasha Banks is not as much of attractive opinion for WWE as their top female babyface on RAW as Alexa Bliss would be.

Regardless of how tremendous she is as a heel, there is just too much to like about Lexi Kaufman to keep her kayfabe character heel long term. The whole "five feet of fury", diminutive underdog fighting against bigger opponents would also sell well from a kayfabe and merchandising perspective given that WWE basically markets the entire women's division towards empowering young girls, a cause that Bliss has stated several times over that she fervently believes in.


----------



## nyelator

My thoughts on the hate thread's is if we don't respond and that is the only thing people see about her then it becomes fact overtime you need the voices of reason in their.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> And I still remember someone, don't remember who, saying it's Alexa's fault they were all tag matches on SD and now Raw will have the same thing. :lol Yet SD continues doing what they've been doing.


Number of tag matches between the time Alexa became # 1 contender for the SD title until she left for Raw- 6 

Number of tag matches since Charlotte moved to SD- 3

Number of tag matches since Alexa moved to Raw- 1 

Those 6 tag matches were over a span of 7 months. The 3 with Charlotte are just in a month and a half. 


Another delusional idiot spouting shit


----------



## Lenny Leonard

her poster is back up on the wwe shop


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

:lol Lexi's recent IG story. With her friend So true.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

She's been home like 4 days this month.. Gonna be several more like months like that with her popularity growing. Hope Murphy can deal with it.


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> She's been home like 4 days this month..


I mean they do say they are on the road for 300 days a year, Idk how they do it tbh I used to travel for work and would have to stay places for a week or two at a time and it drove me crazy


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> She's been home like 4 days this month.. Gonna be several more like months like that with her popularity growing. Hope Murphy can deal with it.


Prob not an issue. Been like that the past year. From what I've seen he seems to cope fine. The fact they don't seem inseparable I think helps their relationship. Generall schedule is Monday Raw. Few live events rest of week off. So yeah 4 days a month. But won't always be like that. Alexa is pretty popular right now. I can't see her getting any more popular then that. Just because she goes to a few comic con signings lol. She was just in Europe for 2 weeks. And then she hanged out with Murphy or of last week. ITs no big deal, its just a reality of being a couple on WWE. You have to make these sacrifices. I don't know Murphy personally. But from what I have observed he seems to adapt to it all. I mean I am just saying the glass sealing for Woman in WWE ain't that high. So if Lexi wanted to become more popular. She would need to expand her fanbase and audience some how. By doing cross over stuff like tv or moviesd


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> She's been home like 4 days this month.. Gonna be several more like months like that with her popularity growing. Hope Murphy can deal with it.


I think Murphy is just fine. As I pointed out before, with Lexi switching to Raw they actually get an extra day together in a regular week compared to her time on SmackDown. And it's not like they're going on 2-week tours every month, either.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Bestie? Hope Nia doesn't get jealous. :grin2:


----------



## Grandmaster_J

:wink2:


----------



## TraumaCaspian

:grin2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Babe


----------



## FlacoMan

:trips5


----------



## JC00

Just read Alexa is getting a new Mattel figure, she'll be in Elite 53. They are on Elite 51 right now so it will be a little bit but a new figure is coming.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867782310992760835

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867804971605032960


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> Just read Alexa is getting a new Mattel figure, she'll be in Elite 53. They are on Elite 51 right now so it will be a little bit but a new figure is coming.


Fantastic news! Hopefully the figure will come sporting it's own "Little Miss Bliss" t-shirt, Bliss gloves and pink stuff in her hair!


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867782310992760835
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867804971605032960


I'm guessing that was a planned spot. Either that or they were letting it hang real loose back in those days on the NXT house show circuit.


----------



## starsfan24

Signed shirts are back on WWE Auction.


----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_"Darling, you are a Goddess. Once you know what that truly means , I worry for anyone who tries to hurt you " &#55357;&#56740; #fivefeetoffury #littlemissbliss #blissfit #raw #womenschampion


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Prob not an issue. Been like that the past year. From what I've seen he seems to cope fine. The fact they don't seem inseparable I think helps their relationship. Generall schedule is Monday Raw. Few live events rest of week off. So yeah 4 days a month. But won't always be like that. Alexa is pretty popular right now. I can't see her getting any more popular then that. Just because she goes to a few comic con signings lol. She was just in Europe for 2 weeks. And then she hanged out with Murphy or of last week. ITs no big deal, its just a reality of being a couple on WWE. You have to make these sacrifices. I don't know Murphy personally. But from what I have observed he seems to adapt to it all. I mean I am just saying the glass sealing for Woman in WWE ain't that high. So if Lexi wanted to become more popular. She would need to expand her fanbase and audience some how. By doing cross over stuff like tv or moviesd


I've been thinking about this for the past 24hrs. One of the benefits of being a WWE superstar is unless you manage to scale the heights of popularity as John Cena has, you are able to reap the rewards of getting paid good money for doing what you love for a living while still maintaining the anonymity that few other entertainers enjoy. Most WWE superstars tend to fall into the "almost famous" category where they are well known and visible to wrestling fans but would appear to be young folks with healthy builds to everyone else.

It also strikes me that the modern WWE talent, tends to blend into society much better than his/her predecessor as they tend to bit a little bit more low-key and a lot less flamboyant than their predecessors. When they aren't on the road, instead of "styling and profiling" a lot of them lead a relatively down to earth day to day life, going to starbucks, running errands and spending time with loved ones. So I guess the point of all this is that Alexa is probably never going to reach the stage in her life where she needs to either have someone else do her grocery shopping for her or have a shop make allowances for her to stop by after hours in order to get her own shopping done because she is too famous to mingle about the locals. She gets to enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Signed shirts are back on WWE Auction.


All gone... What was that 3 hours? 

Alexa just made WWE about $700 in 3 hours. Ya obviously that's chump change but that's money she brought in for them.

Meanwhile, not knocking her but Carmella still has 10 out of 10 shirts available. Yet some people on WF think Carmella is the one that should have got the push over Alexa.. Stuff like this plays a decent size role in decisions.


----------



## starsfan24

I didn't think they'd go THAT fast.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is one of their top merch sellers. Alexa was always going to get the mega push. Carmella? Nothing againgst her, but don't rate her at all.


----------



## 3ku1

When your working at Starbucks and Alexa Bliss walks in...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

yeah i just went to check on the autographed shirts and they were gone already. though they say they were signed from march 28th. maybe a few didnt send their money in and the shirts got put back


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> yeah i just went to check on the autographed shirts and they were gone already. though they say they were signed from march 28th. maybe a few didnt send their money in and the shirts got put back


Pretty sure the other ones were medium sized, these were large. She probably signed a few different sizes that day and they are putting them out every so often. My guess is in a few weeks will see XL shirts up for auction.


----------



## starsfan24

I'd bet she signs a good amount and they put up 10 at certain points every month or two.


----------



## chemical

I just noticed something on one of those pictures...










She's got sub dermal piercings. Whoa. Hardcore.


----------



## Victor Chaos

JC00 said:


> All gone... What was that 3 hours?
> 
> Alexa just made WWE about $700 in 3 hours. Ya obviously that's chump change but that's money she brought in for them.
> 
> Meanwhile, not knocking her but Carmella still has 10 out of 10 shirts available. Yet some people on WF think Carmella is the one that should have got the push over Alexa.. Stuff like this plays a decent size role in decisions.


Carmella is not better than Bliss is any category tbh.

Carmella is nowhere near as a good on the mic as Bliss, neither are anything special in the ring but think Bliss better in that department, Bliss gets reactions while Carmella gets no reaction at all and has never been able to get over on her own like Bliss, Carmella is good looking but not better looking than Bliss. Bliss over Carmella was the right decision.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah those Piercings are new. Looking at pictures of her at Payback. And past pics not their. Peircings are not always permenant though.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

With wonder woman out 2 days before the ppv, i wonder if that might be alexa's next cosplay


----------



## JC00

chemical said:


> I just noticed something on one of those pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got sub dermal piercings. Whoa. Hardcore.


What's even more hardcore is she had one get ripped out during a match and still went and got it re-done and has continued to wrestle with them even having been through the pain of getting one ripped out










_Well during one of my matches, there was an OUCHIE moment and my left back dermal anchor ⚓ was accidentally ripped out ?. BUT I was able to have it fixed a month later and now they are as good as new_ ✨✨?? YAY !!!


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> With wonder woman out 2 days before the ppv, i wonder if that might be alexa's next cosplay


At Wiz Con she made mention that if she had no restrictions and unlimited money to spend she would do a decked out Wonder Woman outfit. So I gotta think that's 1 of 4 she said she had in the works.


----------



## 3ku1

I'm not sure why she goes through the hassle of having those piercing on her backs. Seems painful and unnecessary


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> I'm not sure why she goes through the hassle of having those piercing on her backs. Seems painful and unnecessary


I've never understood the appeal of excessive piercings either but again it's not something that is inherent to my generation. As far as Alexa Bliss is concerned, she's young and obviously enjoys incorporating piercings into her look so why not? I guess on one hand it's cool that you have the contrast between a girl who enjoys watching Disney movies but also pierces her back. Defy those stereotypes Alexa!


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> I'm not sure why she goes through the hassle of having those piercing on her backs. Seems painful and unnecessary


Because she likes them?


----------



## Jersey

In a perfect world WWE would bless us with Mandy and bliss .


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Banez said:


> Because she likes them?


my only problem is it seems like it be easy to tear them out, as jcoo posted a pic of. plus can't be pleasant to bump on them


----------



## FlacoMan

She has a tweet about those piercings in 2013, so they are pretty old, I believe most of the attires that she uses covers them so they are a bit protected.

Anyway, I wonder where else she has piercings that we can't see ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Yeah those Piercings are new. Looking at pictures of her at Payback. And past pics not their. Peircings are not always permenant though.


Yeah she's had them for quite awhile. Also they are her favorite so it makes sense she would get them re-done. Must've sucked when one got yanked out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809768717664063488


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Babe


She knows exactly what she's doing.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## NasJayz

FlacoMan said:


> She has a tweet about those piercings in 2013, so they are pretty old, I believe most of the attires that she uses covers them so they are a bit protected.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder where else she has piercings that we can't see ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I can easily see her with a clit piercing. :grin2:


----------



## nyelator

NasJayz said:


> I can easily see her with a clit piercing. :grin2:


I hope not to be honest


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Yeah she's had them for quite awhile. Also they are her favorite so it makes sense she would get them re-done. Must've sucked when one got yanked out.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809768717664063488


Okay it's just I've never noticed it before now. Theirs some pics where it appears she's got no piercings in her back. Can you take them out? I just think it's ALOT of pain and unnecessary. I just don't like the idea of doing something like that to your body. But anyway. She likes them @Banez. Thanks for your keen insight.


----------



## 3ku1

NasJayz said:


> I can easily see her with a clit piercing. :grin2:


Eww gross.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Okay it's just I've never noticed it before now. Theirs some pics where it appears she's got no piercings in her back. Can you take them out? I just think it's ALOT of pain and unnecessary. I just don't like the idea of doing something like that to your body. But anyway. She likes them
> @Banez. Thanks for your keen insight.


Well I man it is not really your choice but I really don't care with the expectation of well Nipple and Pussy ones because those are nasty.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

It's just the little things she does that adds to her character


----------



## 3ku1

Well I guess it's just her back. And it's barley noticeable. Prob the most edgiest thing about her. Seeing her tastes and interests are pretty mellinial :lol


----------



## JC00

VIP Meet and Greet at tonight's show


----------



## FlacoMan

Damn, so gorgeous.


----------



## Jersey

From Nia's Snapchat


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

vid of it
https://imgur.com/gallery/HFE2y


----------



## Jersey

What an excellent gif


----------



## FlacoMan

wens3

Daaaaamn!

She really wants to kill us from a heart attack. Goddess have mercy with us :mark


----------



## starsfan24

Also from Nia's snap.


----------



## crazylegs77

i have no issue with her back or nipple piercings


----------



## NasJayz

Looks like she's embracing the fact that she has a sweet ass.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Smart move on her part. Though I doubt that she just figured it out.


----------



## crazylegs77

it looks like her left nipple is pierced :grin2:


----------



## PRODIGY

JC00 said:


>


BRUH! :book


----------



## FlacoMan

Dude, I have Nia's Snap and it doesn't show me that glorious story. WTF? I can see one with Apollo and the other with the big mouths.

:frown2:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Thank you, Nia!


----------



## 3ku1

crazylegs77 said:


> it looks like her left nipple is pierced :grin2:


Nah zoomed the pic it's just the hook to her bra lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## 3ku1

Why Yes, that IS a Disney Haunted Mansion Phone Case... Thanks for noticing :wink2: :ghost >


----------



## FlacoMan

*alexa_bliss_wwe_: *Why yes, that IS a Disney Haunted Mansion phone case... thanks for noticing? ??☠?

She continues the massacre :mark


----------



## starsfan24

FlacoMan said:


> Dude, I have Nia's Snap and it doesn't show me that glorious story. WTF? I can see one with Apollo and the other with the big mouths.
> 
> :frown2:


Same. That's rude.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

FlacoMan said:


> Dude, I have Nia's Snap and it doesn't show to me that glorious story. WTF? I can see one with Apollo and the other with the big mouths.
> 
> :frown2:


Either she decided to delete it or Alexa asked her to. Alexa doesn't come off as someone that wants a video of her knowingly flaunting her ass on social media.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Either she decided to delete it or Alexa asked her to. Alexa doesn't come off as someone that wants a video of her knowingly flaunting her ass on social media.


No, dude, she has no problem with that. Nia always takes videos of her booty. She seems to appreciate it as much as we do, hence Nia's catchphrase "Daaaaamn, look at that booty, though"


----------



## KC Armstrong

Here's the original classic

:sodone


----------



## FlacoMan

Maybe she DELETED it anyway. Thankfully it was too late >=)


----------



## KC Armstrong

FlacoMan said:


> But maybe she DELETED it anyway. Thankfully it was too late >



Lexi's booty will never be OBSOLETE.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

KC Armstrong said:


>


See for me, this photograph really captures the essence of her beauty. It is as I've mentioned before very understated which is a rare quality to possess. Still, I wonder what she'd think if she'd happened upon this thread? Probably think that we were all insane!


----------



## starsfan24

On the NXT Q&A Nia talking about her booty was funny. :lol



CharlieTJunior said:


> See for me, this photograph really captures the essence of her beauty. It is as I've mentioned before very understated which is a rare quality to possess. Still, I wonder what she'd think if she'd happened upon this thread? Probably think that we were all insane!


Alexa, if you ever come across this thread...


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> See for me, this photograph really captures the essence of her beauty. It is as I've mentioned before very understated which is a rare quality to possess. Still, I wonder what she'd think if she'd happened upon this thread? Probably think that we were all insane!


Lol since I posted the original ig post. It has been reposted 5 times anyway.

Yeah I've always wondered what Lexi would think of she knew their was a thread dedicated to her life with over 6K replies lol. Flattered? Or. Creeped out? Bit of both? Who knows.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Lol since I posted the original ig post. It has been reposted 5 times anyway.
> 
> Yeah I've always wondered what Lexi would think of she knew their was a thread dedicated to her life with over 6K replies lol. Flattered? Or. Creeped out? Bit of both? Who knows.


I mean, for the most part we keep it pretty PG in here, so hopefully she wouldn't be too creeped out. There's the occasional dude coming into this thread asking for pics of her feet or something like that, but that's the exception.




> See for me, this photograph really captures the essence of her beauty. It is as I've mentioned before very understated which is a rare quality to possess. Still, I wonder what she'd think if she'd happened upon this thread? Probably think that we were all insane!


Love that, too. If you look at her social media numbers, she gets shitloads of likes for selfies that most of the other girls don't get for posting super sexy bikini shots.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


>


Stunner


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Lol since I posted the original ig post. It has been reposted 5 times anyway.
> 
> Yeah I've always wondered what Lexi would think of she knew their was a thread dedicated to her life with over 6K replies lol. Flattered? Or. Creeped out? Bit of both? Who knows.


Just my own personal stance on the matter, but it seems that those in the industry usually don't hold their "mature" fanbase in the highest regard. While they dote upon the youngest members of the WWE audience, those of us who are in our twenties and upwards are generally looked upon as basement dwellers or at least with a moderate amount of disdain. Some of it deserved but I think generally speaking a lot of those within industry have trouble grasping as to why professional wrestling has garnered such a passionate and somewhat eccentric following.


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> Stunner


That's what I find sexy about Lexi. Well
Any beautiful woman who wears clothes lol. You know a classy selfie with her Disney phone case. That's hot :lol.


----------



## Mango13

KC Armstrong said:


>


wens3 :sodone


----------



## FlacoMan

KC Armstrong said:


> :sodone


Speed 0.5 , Fullscreen .... :enzo


----------



## JC00

Compared to twitter and IG comments she gets this thread is G- Rated.. So I don't think she would be creeped, maybe she would be a little sketched out seeing gifs of her ass but at this point she has to be aware her ass is one of the most gif'd ever,


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> No, dude, she has no problem with that. Nia always takes videos of her booty. She seems to appreciate it as much as we do, hence Nia's catchphrase "Daaaaamn, look at that booty, though"


She's taken like two. The one she immediately deleted tonight and the one you posted, which was really no different than the hundreds videos/gifs out there now.

I mean go look at someone like Emma's IG and then Alexa's and look at the difference in what they post. Emma is continually posting full body bikini selfies showing her ass off. Alexa only posts headshot selfies.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> That's what I find sexy about Lexi. Well
> Any beautiful woman who wears clothes lol. You know a classy selfie with her Disney phone case. That's hot :lol.


So you're saying you didn't enjoy Lana's instagram story today? :grin2:




JC00 said:


> She's taken like two. The one she immediately deleted tonight and the one you posted, which was really no different than the hundreds videos/gifs out there now.
> 
> I mean go look at someone like Emma's IG and then Alexa's and look at the difference in what they post. Emma is continually posting full body bikini selfies showing her ass off. Alexa only posts headshot selfies.



Why are you telling me this? I have pointed that out myself. Lexi doesn't post stuff like that, but her and Nia just have fun with it, so she wouldn't be like "OMG, Nia, delete this immediately. Someone could see my buttocks".


----------



## 3ku1

Lana had an ig story? I don't follow her ha.

And Well Nia posted it on her Snapchat not Lexi. And it's now deleted. So who knows. Speculation. I think her and Nia have fun. It's harmless.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> She's taken like two. The one she immediately deleted tonight and the one you posted, which was really no different than the hundreds videos/gifs out there now.
> 
> I mean go look at someone like Emma's IG and then Alexa's and look at the difference in what they post. Emma is continually posting full body bikini selfies showing her ass off. Alexa only posts headshot selfies.


Which is a shame really (but in fairness Emaa is pretty dam hot)


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Nah zoomed the pic it's just the hook to her bra lol


Whoa was scarred their.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Which is a shame really (but in fairness Emaa is pretty dam hot)


Emma's a strange one really hot. Not as hot as Bliss of course . But WWE don't seem to have any real plans for her. On either brand. Emmalina was a huge flop. Guess you need more then just looks. Like pink highlights lol.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Which is a shame really (but in fairness Emaa is pretty dam hot)


Nah I prefer it that way. Alexa is way sexier just her PG selfies Haha


----------



## Jersey

Alexa is the real internet champion. I think it's a tie between Bliss and Mandy who will crash the internet.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Lariat From Hell

Back and forth and in slow motion, this video is burned permanently in my memory.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


>


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


>


Stephanie McMahon says that WWE is not sexualised

Well at least we know what is wrong with the creative team these days! *They are headed up by a woman who is blind as a bat!*


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Nah I prefer it that way. Alexa is way sexier just her PG selfies Haha


Debatable


----------



## CharlieTJunior

JC00 said:


>


Protein bars taste like cement!


----------



## Jersey

Nia seems like she'll be the perfect wing girl if you wanted to talk to Bliss.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

If I was Murphy I'm not sure I would be able to share bliss as much as he does. I mean Nia is hogging her lol.

And I know the section this is. But time to stop the creepy perverted responses yo Lexis ass now lol. Come on guys.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Happy Birthday to this amazing lady!! Hope you have a great birthday! @natybynature &#55357;&#56893;&#55357;&#56893;&#55357;&#56893;


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

You know you would think Lexi would want to try to deter Away from und whole size thing. But it's adorable how she does the complete opposite ?


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> If I was Murphy I'm not sure I would be able to share bliss as much as he does. I mean Nia is hogging her lol.
> 
> And I know the section this is. But time to stop the creepy perverted responses yo Lexis ass now lol. Come on guys.


No...................


----------



## 3ku1

Damn Lexis selfie yesterday has over 120k likes on Ig. And over 9K likes on Twitter. #LegitQueen


----------



## JC00

machomanjohncena isn't the biggest Alexa hater on WF, it's ChampWhoRunsDaCamp, his post in the "Which person will the company fully get behind" thread basically confirmed it for me. Literally every one of his posts about her is him saying how absolute shit she is every aspect. Even said in the Raw thread last week she was fat.. machomanjohncena is a disgruntled Becky fan mad that Alexa got a push over Becky. This other dude comes off like that neckbeard that posted that "Why I hate Alexa Bliss" video on youtube.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Damn Lexis selfie yesterday has over 120k likes on Ig. And over 9K likes on Twitter. #LegitQueen


According to ChampWhoRunsDaCamp when another blonde comes to the main roster people will get bored of Alexa and move on to the new blonde....


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> According to ChampWhoRunsDaCamp when another blonde comes to the main roster people will get bored of Alexa and move on to the new blonde....





JC00 said:


> machomanjohncena isn't the biggest Alexa hater on WF, it's ChampWhoRunsDaCamp, his post in the "Which person will the company fully get behind" thread basically confirmed it for me. Literally every one of his posts about her is him saying how absolute shit she is every aspect. Even said in the Raw thread last week she was fat.. machomanjohncena is a disgruntled Becky fan mad that Alexa got a push over Becky. This other dude comes off like that neckbeard that posted that "Why I hate Alexa Bliss" video on youtube.



Well as the self appointed bad ass of this club I need to teach him some manners


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> According to ChampWhoRunsDaCamp when another blonde comes to the main roster people will get bored of Alexa and move on to the new blonde....


If that's the best shit they can come up with they must be running out of material.




> Even said in the Raw thread last week she was fat


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa has pink highlights though. The Blonde argument? :lol. Yeah because her recent social media likes really supports that. Based on that logic Emma would of done something by now. Alexa is NOT a generic blonde. That user is a big Eva mark. So loses cred

Eta: Can I suggest stop bringing the bs ppl create about her in stupid threads? This is a mark thread. Positivity ppl


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> If that's the best shit they can come up with they must be running out of material.


Yeah they must be getting desperate. She's like the complete opposite of Fat :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Eta: Can I suggest stop bringing the bs ppl create about her in stupid threads? This is a mark thread. Positivity ppl


We've suggested it a million times. It's never gonna stop, unfortunately.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Alexa has pink highlights though. The Blonde argument? :lol. Yeah because her recent social media likes really supports that. Based on that logic Emma would of done something by now. Alexa is NOT a generic blonde. That user is a big Eva mark. So loses cred
> 
> Eta: Can I suggest stop bringing the bs ppl create about her in stupid threads? This is a mark thread. Positivity ppl


Blondes are great.


----------



## 3ku1

Be interesting to see the direction of their match at ER. With the Go Home Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

When you see another anti Alexa comment.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


Flawless


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


>


She really loves herself some coffee.


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> She really loves herself some coffee.


One was probably for Nia


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


> One was probably for Nia


I wasn't talking about just picture. She is always posting pics with coffee. Apparently she has a huge disney coffee mug collection.


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


> One was probably for Nia


Maybe. For Murphy lol. But yeah she's prob back on the road again. But that's her and Murphy house she's sitting in. So obviously Sunday off before she goes to Raw tommorro


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Maybe. For Murphy lol. But yeah she's prob back on the road again. But that's her and Murphy house she's sitting in. So obviously Sunday off before she goes to Raw tommorro


She is at the show in Georgia tonight. That picture of her holding the coffee, there is a car with a South Carolina license plate


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> She is at the show in Georgia tonight. That picture of her holding the coffee, there is a car with a South Carolina license plate


Yes I know I was referring to the other picture. Fine she has a show tonight. I was just pointing out she had some time off before then. And she well be travelling to the next Raw tommorro. Boy.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868963181368147968


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Be interesting to see the direction of their match at ER. With the Go Home Raw.


Nice photograph of Blissy, but TBH I don't have high hopes for her match at ER. Hardcore matches have been a dead art in WWE-LAND since they went PG on us and in order to compensate they have their talent just oversell everything like a mother. For me at least that does not result in a compelling story out there. Add to that the fact that neither Bliss nor Bayley strikes me as the type who can make the most out of this type of match and we could be in for at best a by the numbers affair. I'm guessing they get under ten minutes out there with a lot of shilling by the announcers as to how both women are revolutonizing the women's division by giving each other an aerobic style workout alongside the use of a pole.


----------



## 3ku1

N/A


----------



## 3ku1

Hey At least Lexi we'll look sexy while doing it. And if she hits Bayley a few times we'll it's a bonus


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868963181368147968


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa retweeted lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869023048044883968
ETA: Regarding Total Divas. Just read a possible spoiler. Looks like TD are planning on Kelly Kelly joining. As she's returning soon. Charlotte and Emma seem to be other two considered.


----------



## Jericho-79

JC00 said:


>


This just made my day. lol:lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> ETA: Regarding Total Divas. Just read a possible spoiler. Looks like TD are planning on Kelly Kelly joining. As she's returning soon. Charlotte and Emma seem to be other two considered.



That would make sense. Kelly is pretty much a professional reality TV star at this point.

By the way, Emma is reaaalllyyy sad about being injured and unable to work all these live events with the other girls. She's busy partying in Vegas all day every day. :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

I'm sorry, even if it is Bliss. I'm just not a fan of this Snapchat filter trend. Am I the only one who just Doesent get it? Anyway happy bday Nia I suspose :duck 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869181511492403200


----------



## JafarMustDie

3ku1 said:


> I'm sorry, even if it is Bliss. I'm just not a fan of this Snapchat filter trend. Am I the only one who just Doesent get it? Anyway happy bday Nia I suspose :duck
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869181511492403200


Yeah I don't get what's so cute about the Snapchat filters. But I like their friendship!


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Two great heels, if WWE aligned them two together we (male) fans would lose our minds.


----------



## 3ku1

I like Mandy. But haven't seen her on NXT tv for a while. So I don't know where she is headed. Guess Alexa has this great character. That makes her stand out. So we'll see with Mandy.

TB to this legendary moment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858857653119967237


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, Emma is reaaalllyyy sad about being injured and unable to work all these live events with the other girls. She's busy partying in Vegas all day every day. :grin2:


Ya I don't know if IG'ing your party weekend in Vegas when you are out injured is the most ideal thing. Not saying she shouldn't have went to Vegas, just saying maybe not post the whole weekend on IG.


----------



## JC00

I'm absolutely shocked that dudes don't get the whole "filter" thing... /sarcasm. Of course you don't it wasn't invented for guys, it was invented for chicks


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I'm absolutely shocked that dudes don't get the whole "filter" thing... /sarcasm. Of course you don't it wasn't invented for guys, it was invented for chicks


That's not technically true. Theirs a lot of guys who use Face Swap and Snap Char filter. With their friends. It's not about gender. It's just simply to me always been a obsecure use of technology. I accept it was designs for females.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> TB to this legendary moment.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858857653119967237


I remember when I first posted that gif in here it got me a lot of likes.


----------



## Banez

JC00 said:


> I'm absolutely shocked that dudes don't get the whole "filter" thing... /sarcasm. Of course you don't it wasn't invented for guys, it was invented for chicks


It amuses me how it bothers some people that they use it :lol

Why does the filter bother people so much? It's not away from their own time now is it?

RAW PPV this sunday, how time flies. Looking for Bliss to retain.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


They give me a Lay-cool feel. I would say something about the video but it would be inapporiate so I'll keep it to meself lol.


----------



## Jericho-79

Anyone see Alexa on UUDD?

She's a Panic! at the Disco mark.:woo


----------



## Jersey

It would be a cool entrance if WWE paired Bliss & Jomo when he returns.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jericho-79 said:


> Anyone see Alexa on UUDD?
> 
> She's a Panic! at the Disco mark.:woo



I have to thank her for recommending that Andy Samberg movie, too. Watched it the other day and it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Just out of curiosity, a question for those of you who said that Lexi needs to be out of the title picture for a while... Is THIS what you had in mind for her? Mixed tag action with a couple of cruiserweight jabronis? Yeah, that sounds fucking awesome...


----------



## starsfan24

Not exactly what I had in mind no. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Just out of curiosity, a question for those of you who said that Lexi needs to be out of the title picture for a while... Is THIS what you had in mind for her? Mixed tag action with a couple of cruiserweight jabronis? Yeah, that sounds fucking awesome...


Well I diddnt mean that. I was just suggesting she prob doesent need the title. Bayley does. A feud with Mickie. But when I think about it. I can't see any feud right now away from the title. That would benefit Lexi or any party. I'm not sure why Sasha is getting punished like this :lol. But glad it is not Lexi.


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> Well I diddnt mean that. I was just suggesting she prob doesent need the title. Bayley does. A feud with Mickie. But when I think about it. I can't see any feud right now away from the title. That would benefit Lexi or any party. I'm not sure why Sasha is getting punished like this :lol. But glad it is not Lexi.


I don't know why they aren't doing anything of consequence right now with Banks, although I must say the comment she was quoted as making a few days back about wrestling fans was ass backwards stupid. I can't imagine even in my wildest dreams, Lexi ever speaking to fans in the manner that Banks did.


----------



## 3ku1

CharlieTJunior said:


> I don't know why they aren't doing anything of consequence right now with Banks, although I must say the comment she was quoted as making a few days back about wrestling fans was ass backwards stupid. I can't imagine even in my wildest dreams, Lexi ever speaking to fans in the manner that Banks did.


That's pretty common for Banks. She seems to have a chip on her shoulder. She made that tumblr post about AJ Lee. That's why I'm intrigued by a Sasha v Alexa feud at SS. Alexa brings out this pure intensity in Sasha. Seems to me Mickie has replaced Sashas role in the title scene. Coming out backing her up. Alexa has Nia. Well not last week lol. Damn girl just watch Lexi nearly get beat up why don't you. To me I would rather at SS. See Alexa v Sasha and Bayley v Nia. But it we'll be the other way round.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

If Mandy was ever elevated to the MR. They could become the Twins lol. That seems a long shot at best at this point, but who knows.. Thing with Alexa is she stood out due to this memorable character she created. First with the Harley Quinn take. And then evolving to the Five Feet of Fury. Alexa Bliss. It's her trademark now. Hence why she is one of the top merch sellers in the Company. So her detractors need. To get. You look like that. Can cut promos like. Shift merch like wild fire. Well Lexi is going to be a top star for a while.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> *If Mandy was ever elevated to the MR. They could become the Twins*


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but Mandy seems to be too generic for my tastes. Looks like scores of other women whom I've seen over the years modeling swimsuits, lingerie, walking the runway etc. Bliss on the other hand is something all together different, the kind of beauty that creeps up slowly, hits hard and fast and refuses to let you go.


----------



## Jersey

What a great moment


----------



## KC Armstrong

CharlieTJunior said:


> I don't know why they aren't doing anything of consequence right now with Banks, although I must say the comment she was quoted as making a few days back about wrestling fans was ass backwards stupid. I can't imagine even in my wildest dreams, Lexi ever speaking to fans in the manner that Banks did.


I missed that. What did she say?


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I missed that. What did she say?


She said something about fans wanting her to turn heel. And get over it yadda yadda 

ETA: Bayleys this is your life :lol. I'm pretty sure they did this with the Charlotte Bayley feud. Charlotte was trolling Bayley with clips and pics. "I'm just happy to be here" mantra. This could come across cheesy. Or Alexa we'll nail it. I don't know.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869351775265972230


----------



## CharlieTJunior

3ku1 said:


> She said something about fans wanting her to turn heel. And get over it yadda yadda
> 
> ETA: Bayleys this is your life :lol. I'm pretty sure they did this with the Charlotte Bayley feud. Charlotte was trolling Bayley with clips and pics. "I'm just happy to be here" mantra. This could come across cheesy. Or Alexa we'll nail it. I don't know.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869351775265972230


The funny thing is that it might as well be "This Is Your Life: Lexi Kaufman". When thought about there are a lot of similarities between Bayley's character and Alexa Bliss' real life persona. In some ways she might as well be taking the vinegar out of herself.


----------



## JC00

I'm sure if that segment is shit the usual people will put it on Alexa and not the people that actually wrote it. Alexa will likely nail it on her end but just depends on the material if it is a good segment.

And even if it's a good segment they'll say it sucked and it was because of Alexa.


----------



## Jersey

*Trail blazing, Eyebrow raising, people's champ*


----------



## CharlieTJunior

PaigeLover said:


> *Trail blazing, Eyebrow raising, people's champ*


Meh. I actually hope she wasn't trying to emulate The Rock as it used to rankle me when Trish Stratus would copiously borrow from The Rock's moveset. I found it to be somewhat ridiculous. Personally when I see that stuff the first thing that comes to mind is that it's better to stick to your own game then to be derivative of a tried and true formula. I prefer people who start trends rather than follow them. Shine on Lexi!


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think she's emulating the Rocks eyebrow lol. Just typical Heel Lexi side eye. To Bayley look Haha. The climate in Wwe has changed over the past two decades clearly.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> *I don't think she's emulating the Rocks eyebrow lol.** Just typical Heel Lexi side eye. *


----------



## 3ku1

This segment is pretty awkward... The heat is real though.


----------



## starsfan24

This is so goddamn bad


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I feel sorry for Lexi. She's going to get buried on the forums for this. Not her fault though. Material very weak. They should of just brawled like they are now.

Alexa gets the upper hand again.


----------



## FlacoMan

Who planned this sh*t? Needs to be fired now.


----------



## Victor Chaos

As I said in the Raw Thread. "Alexa is the Goddess of the WWE not the Miracle Worker of the WWE."

I doubt even the Rock and Mankind could've made this garbage work.


----------



## Grandmaster_J

I take back what I said last week after that discount Jerry Springer segment. Thank You Alexa for trying to make the corny material they give you work weekly.

P.S Maybe if she put Bayley through the table instead it would've been worth the watch.


----------



## 3ku1

Not her fault. It is like a very good actor taking on a very weak script. Some times they can carry it. Some times they can't. Not even De Caprio would of saved this segment. Material was weak. It not sure what they were thinking. Who ever wrote this segment. It came across tacky, surreal, and just not believable. The audience we'll know they are not really Bayleys ex bf, friend, and teacher. They are acting.

I mean 1999 it worked with Rock Foley. As at that time. Rock was the biggest Babyface in the company. Then you had this lovable Anti hero in Mankind. Giving Rock A This is your life for his bday. It was entertaining as Rock clearly hated lol. This though just fell flat. Bayley is not even that over. They would of been better off Alexa standing their. Clips on screen. And having her interact with the crowd. But ah well


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i take it the segment wasn't the best? i'll check it out on youtube when its up


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> i take it the segment wasn't the best? i'll check it out on youtube when its up


No don't. Save yourself.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

was lexi at least somewhat good for what material she had


----------



## starsfan24

Tough to be good with that material. There were no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i can see from the side bar usual shitheads are jumping all over this


----------



## starsfan24

I knew they would. I'm staying out of it.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

That's to be expected. But the reasonable person. Knows it was the material.


----------



## FlacoMan

Yeah totally expected about the threads, the segment was horrible. Lexi looked calm the entire time, but I'm sure that inside her she was wishing it to end soon.
I have a bad feeling about the match at ER now :frown2:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

did nia appear at all? just curious, cause if she didn't they are saving that for the ppv, and bliss more than likely wins


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah they are clearly keeping Nia out of it on purpose Past two weeks. So audience forget about her. She well prob help Alexa retain.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

what a shit segment i don't blame her at all 


the way she handles the whats is great :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Nia didn't appear. I have a bad feeling about Sunday.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

There was nothing good about the segment. I love Alexa, but that wasn't her best work. From writing to execution it was a misfire. Should have stayed in the brainstorm phase. Not many performers in wrestling ever could have pulled that segment off.


----------



## JC00

Welp all the little anti-Alexa circle jerkers will probably be happy Sunday because going by the usual WWE booking logic seems like Bayley is winning. Which is the lazy way to extend the feud because Alexa will get her rematch. I figured Bayley would get her hit tonight and they'd be 50/50 going into the PPV. But I also could see a way Alexa retains but Bayley still gets her revenge. Also no clue if they just completely dropped the Nia angle or have been holding her off so if she does a run-in at the PPV it comes off as more of a surprise. Only reason why I lean towards her doing a run-in because it just seems really odd they would start that angle and then completely drop it and Nia. I mean the whole angle was about Nia wanting a title shot after Alexa got done with Bayley. Not like there has been any need for her to come out these last few weeks as it's been 2 promo segments and a non-title match with Mickie. 

No clue how anyone approved that segment, they could have just done a contract signing and had the same result with Alexa grabbing the kendo stick from under the table. But I see people already putting that thing on Alexa, which is stupid, not like she came up with it. She really tried like hell to sell that whole thing but it was just bad writing. Kind of gained a whole new level of respect for her trying like she did in that segment, absolutely no way any other women in the company could have come off as well as she did in it. But ultimately if the material sucks the segment sucks. .


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah you could tell the segment was dying a quick death and she just had to power through. It wasn't good.

And I'll put most of it on the material, but she didn't come across the best tonight. Just my opinion. No one could've worked with that shit though.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

lol one bad promo and apparently bliss's promo work is a myth


----------



## 3ku1

Well they are idiots if they say that. If they can't grasp it was the material. Then I don't know.

I'm not sure too why they diddnt have a contract signing. Brawl afterwards. Would of had the same effect. Who approved this segment I don't know. What a waste of screen time.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Everybody misses occasionally. No big deal here.

If she loses the title on Sunday, oh well that's life. I don't like getting down on things that may happen will happen, won't happen because they haven't happened yet and once they do then it's over because they happened and there isn't anything I or any of us can do about it.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> lol one bad promo and apparently bliss's promo work is a myth


Well you knew that was coming from ChumpDatRunsDaDump, he's part of the circle jerk and he continually posts about how shit she is on the mic. 

People seemed to be forgetting that the last time they did "This is your life" was 6 years ago with Foley and Cena and it was terrible. "This is your life" with Rock and Foley was one of those segments that was lightning in a bottle that should have been locked away and never used again. 


But while the circle jerkers are jerking they need to be reminded of something, the only people ever to be in a "This is your life" segment are Rock, Cena, Foley and now Bliss... I dare them to try to argue that the company isn't high on Alexa and that's proof by Vince allowing her to do this segment.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

I do think it's hilarious people are using this to prove she is bad on the mic. When an actor you know is good is in a badly written movie you don't blame them for it, you blame the people who wrote the story.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## starsfan24

It was a bad deal all around. Material was bad, wasn't her best delivery. I do give her a ton of credit for powering through it and trying hard to salvage something out of it. Just a hard meh all around.


----------



## JC00

Then again WWE's logic doesn't seem to apply to Alexa...

Stood tall before TLC and won
Got beat down before Elimination Chamber and WM and lost
Stood tall before Payback and won


----------



## Elret1994

Rock mankind segment was destined to fail but they made it work but bliss trying it was just hot garbage. Charisma vaccum.


----------



## starsfan24

Let's be smart people.


----------



## NasJayz

Come on guys don't let the trolls get to you.


----------



## 3ku1

Elret1994 said:


> Rock mankind segment was destined to fail but they made it work but bliss trying it was just hot garbage. Charisma vaccum.


Are you saying that's Bliss fault? Rock Mankind was never destined to fault. It was lightning in a bottle. And the material was better. In Bliss case. It was material equals bad segment. Rock and Mankind were super over. Bayley isint. It seems unfair to blame Alexa. For what was a creative error.


----------



## 3ku1

Well we can say one redeeming quality about that segment :duck

Eta: I think this segment showed ironically how great Alexa is on the mic. Material was shit. Segment was horrible. But i never thought one second Alexa is dieing out their. Hell imagine Bayley in the sane position lol. Alexa confidently sold it. Execution was not the issue. The material was. The fact too she was allowed this Segment. Shows Vince sees her very highley.


----------



## Elret1994

3ku1 said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock mankind segment was destined to fail but they made it work but bliss trying it was just hot garbage. Charisma vaccum.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that's Bliss fault? Rock Mankind was never destined to fault. It was lightning in a bottle. And the material was better. In Bliss case. It was material equals bad segment. Rock and Mankind were super over. Bayley isint. It seems unfair to blame Alexa. For what was a creative error.
Click to expand...

alexa aint over either her entrance got no reaction. If she was good she would make it work but isnt.


----------



## JC00

Elret1994 said:


> Rock mankind segment was destined to fail but they made it work but bliss trying it was just hot garbage. Charisma vaccum.


It's absolutely







how much real estate Alexa owns in you Beckbeards minds. Gotta be real shitty that Alexa has gotten a bigger push in the last month than Becky has the entire time she has been with WWE and will likely never see this kind of push. 

I'm sure it will be all Alexa's fault if Becky doesn't when the # 1 contender match tomorrow.


----------



## 3ku1

Elret1994 said:


> alexa aint over either her entrance got no reaction. If she was good she would make it work but isnt.


Machomanjohncena? Lol. Got no reaction. For months now she's been getting the most over positive reactions out of all the woman. Big pops. So your basing this all on one segment. Wow your smart aren't you. If you hate Alexa so much. Then please don't come to this thread. This is a mark thread.

Look man if you can't see the difference. From her other promos. Where the material was far better. And her execution was therefore was far better. Like her coronation promo. Then we'll I can't help you.


----------



## starsfan24

Stop. Replying.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Elret1994 said:


> alexa aint over either her entrance got no reaction. If she was good she would make it work but isnt.


i can link you several times she's over
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMZXXRTawo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyEdW_1BtRk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-cMRz0yUPU&t=7s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSzUCGyNV4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuDIO-Gtibk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDrNU0_igh0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXtUsyWKCws

my personal fav were she outpops the two babyface women of raw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeEWQntkCBc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QepHsCyAg4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGbvPPsd3cI&t=653s

Troll harder


----------



## Lenny Leonard

in good news, alexa's gloves are all sold out on wweshop


----------



## NasJayz

.. .


----------



## Flair Flop

JC00 said:


> People seemed to be forgetting that the last time they did "This is your life" was 6 years ago with Foley and Cena and it was terrible. "This is your life" with Rock and Foley was one of those segments that was lightning in a bottle that should have been locked away and never used again.
> 
> 
> But while the circle jerkers are jerking they need to be reminded of something, the only people ever to be in a "This is your life" segment are Rock, Cena, Foley and now Bliss... I dare them to try to argue that the company isn't high on Alexa and that's proof by Vince allowing her to do this segment.





3ku1 said:


> Are you saying that's Bliss fault? Rock Mankind was never destined to fault. It was lightning in a bottle. And the material was better. In Bliss case. It was material equals bad segment. Rock and Mankind were super over. Bayley isint. It seems unfair to blame Alexa. For what was a creative error.





3ku1 said:


> The fact too she was allowed this Segment. Shows Vince sees her very highley.


Are you even capable of thinking on your own or are you content just parroting everything @JC00 says 

Sorry y'all, couldn't resist this one.


----------



## 3ku1

Flair Flop said:


> Are you even capable of thinking on your own or are you content just parroting everything @JC00 says
> 
> Sorry y'all, couldn't resist this one.


Huh you got a problem? With my opinions. Then leave. My thoughts are like Jcoo? You mean in a mark thread. Where everyone is stanning one person. Same person. Thought Process is similar? What do you want me to see. Oh I disagree she absolutely sucks. She is so fat lol. Their you their is my unique thought happy? No. Just because we're similar state of thinking. Similar thought processing. And similar line of thought on this topic. Doesent mean I don't have my own unique opinions.


----------



## 3ku1

I did like the brawl should of just stuck to that. My unique thought of the day! :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Huh you got a problem? With my opinions. Then leave. My thoughts are like Jcoo? You mean in a mark thread. Where everyone is stanning one person. Same person. Thought Process is similar? What do you want me to see. Oh I disagree she absolutely sucks. She is so fat lol. Their you their is my unique thought happy? No. Just because we're similar state of thinking. Similar thought processing. And similar line of thought on this topic. Doesent mean I don't have my own unique opinions.


just a little joke bud


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> in good news, alexa's gloves are all sold out on wweshop


Shocker there /sarcasm

I just noticed that they had all the side plates on sale. Everyone's seems to be $59.99 or $69.99, but Alexa's was $79.99. Means her's are selling better than anyone else


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> just a little joke bud


That wasent clear. And if that poster was. I'm not laughing.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> That wasent clear. And if that poster was. I'm not laughing.


Bro it's ok don't let people get to you. I like you saying your own opinions after all you're one of my fav posters. :wink2:


----------



## starsfan24

http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/wa...-your-life-segment-from-raw-was-horrible/amp/

Title: WATCH: Apparently, WWE agrees that the “This Is Your Life” segment from Raw was horrible 

:lol


----------



## 3ku1

From what I've read on social media. Seems ppl are not blaming Alexa. But creative. I think all round was a real low. I think it's best to forget it happened and just move on :duck


----------



## 3ku1

From Raw

And that jiggle


----------



## JC00

Eh I wouldn't read anything into that thing. WWE only puts up 2-3 min clips on Youtube and the scuffle between Alexa and Bayley was 2 minutes.


----------



## starsfan24

I didn't. I just thought the headline was hilarious.


----------



## KC Armstrong

That's probably it. Title gone, push over.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> That's probably it. Title gone, push over.


Umm yeah your over exaggerating. She still shifts a ton of merch. She isint just going to disappear because of one bad segment. Based on that logic Bayley would of dissapered by now.


----------



## JC00

Pretty sure that was sarcasm

--


It is very funny seeing the grasping of straws by people on this one. Almost a year of good to great mic work by Alexa on the main roster and they are trying to use a heavily scripted, badly written segment as proof that she isn't good on the mic. They conveniently have forgotten her coronation promo where she cut a very good 8 minute promo that a lot of people raved about, not just Alexa marks.


----------



## 3ku1

Well if it's sarcasm. Say your being sarcastic. Come and here make a pretty abrupt commeht. Without a emoji it's hard to grasp tone.

Yeah Alexas mic work is now a myth based on one heavily scripted awful segment. Yeah not biting.


----------



## KC Armstrong

You guys know that WWE isn't about making rational decisions, right? When they put that kind of effort (no matter how bad the effort is) into a big segment like that, and everyone shits all over it, that can kill a push very very quickly, especially when we're talking about someone who is not an established big time star yet. Do you honestly think they're gonna blame themselves? Hell no. They think they came up with a brilliant segment and Alexa didn't translate their brilliance into good television. 

This is the worst thing that could have happened to her right now.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Feels like Alexa has owned Bayley the past couple weeks so I expect Bayley to win the title back this Sunday


----------



## 3ku1

Their segment was shit. Hell your telling me if Rock was in that segment he would of turned shit to gold? They won't De push her. Because of one segment. What about her other great segments? They still gave her that opportunity. Was she that bad? No the segment was. Hell Bayleys had worst promos. And still around. So sorry don't buy it. I'm pretty sure around few months before Mania. Ppl here were saying Lexis career was over. After she lost the title to Naomi. I'm sure she well be fine. She loses she well get her rematch. Weren't some saying here. Bayley is getting De pushed. For jobbing to Alexa? Alexa got the upper hand again. Alexa got the upper hand before Payback. And won the title. With Nia out past two weeks. I'm picking she helps Alexa retain.


----------



## Banez

You just work up yourself over nothing. Chill.


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> Feels like Alexa has owned Bayley the past couple weeks so I expect Bayley to win the title back this Sunday


Alexa seems to be immune to that booking. She owned Becky leading up to their TLC match and won. She owned Bayley at the go-home to Payback. Not saying it means she is gonna win. I could just see it being the case of Bayley hitting Alexa with the kendo stick is her revenge but Alexa heels it up to keep the title.


----------



## 3ku1

Nia has been non existent on Raw past two weeks. That is intentional. I see her involvement in their match. Look all this doom and gloom. Her career is over! Lol. Settle down. She sells a lot of merch. It's just speculation till their match.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok just thought of this, not trying to bring any negativity or saying this will happen for sure, I just want to hear your opinions on if you would agree.

So Alexa gets sent to Raw and Charlotte over to Smackdown. Is it possible they put the title on her because they didn't want Charlotte getting the accolade of first to win both the Raw and SD Women's Championships in fear of the backlash from it? (I.E. the fans complaining about the PPV record and the push she has been getting over the last year) So they put it on Alexa to give her a bit of a boost while putting some heat on her for winning in San Jose.

Yet they still want to do Sasha vs Bayley because it's been building for awhile now, and it's in Brooklyn which sets up the story quite nicely. Bayley hasn't gotten the upper hand in this feud, which admittedly has gotten on my nerves. (I know the whole Naomi feud with Alexa being the same way, so it's possible Alexa retains but who knows.) So, have Bayley win on Sunday, then win the rematch at Great Balls and have Sasha turn on Bayley after the match setting up their Summerslam match where the TakeOver match happened 2 years ago.

Is it possible? I want to know your opinions. I'm not saying I want to see it or that it'll happen, but it's a scenario that could very well happen.


----------



## 3ku1

Bayley has been getting the upper hand with Alexa? Umm Three Raws in a row now Alexa has been getting the upper hand. Why would Bayley get the upper hand. They are clearly booking her as an underdog Babyface. Like Becky. For what ever reason. It's just a rehash booking wise of her feud with Becky.

So I don't buy this career over. After one bad segment. Nor am i prescribing to that stupid Alexas promo skills are a myth thread.. After 1 bad to 5 Great segment ratio.

Seeing WWE logic does not seem to apply to Alexa. It could go either way. They've still got the Nia angle. Which I think may come into play On Sunday.

As for Charlotte not winning due to backlash. Not really. Alexa winning created a backlash too. In Kayfabe. If Charlotte wins the SD title at some stage. They can just go first ever nxt, sd, and raw champion.

Look I'm just saying over the past six months. Alexas matches and segments have ranged from great to bad. Now we got a bad segment. I just don't think it's so clear at this stage. That she well get depushed. The amount of merch she shifts is still high.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Yet they still want to do Sasha vs Bayley because it's been building for awhile now



I keep seeing this from people and I really have no clue what they are talking about when they say it's been building. Only thing I remember is Sasha trying to grab the title before WM and then when Alexa showed up to Raw. Which seemed to be more about having both out there so Alexa could interrupt them to debut then it was about building an Sasha/Bayley thing. 

IMO they've built Nia wanting a title shot from Alexa and Alexa/Sasha more than they have Sasha/Bayley. 

As for them giving Alexa the accolade over Charlotte to avoid backlash? No. I don't think they thought about backlash at all. Reigns is going to main even WM for the 4th straight year next year, WWE doesn't care about fan backlash. Especially when Charlotte wins the SD title they'll just say she is the first to win the Raw, SD and NXT titles.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha is only being built in the CW Division :duck

So ppl can go on about how bad Alexa was. So what. She's in the title scene. She's still white hot. Ironically she may have got more heat. She's in a title match. She's a top merch seller. Heel

And guys if you really beleive Vince is sitting their going shit segment stunk gotta depush Lexi. Hell forget she's a top merch seller. The audience want answers. The audience don't give a shit. Most casuals see their segments as toilet breaks. Or light relief. This is not infamous Reigns Brock belt tug. It was bad. But Lexi came out of it looking fine. I well judge after Sunday.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> You guys know that WWE isn't about making rational decisions, right? When they put that kind of effort (no matter how bad the effort is) into a big segment like that, and everyone shits all over it, that can kill a push very very quickly, especially when we're talking about someone who is not an established big time star yet. Do you honestly think they're gonna blame themselves? Hell no. They think they came up with a brilliant segment and Alexa didn't translate their brilliance into good television.
> 
> This is the worst thing that could have happened to her right now.



Or Vince thought the segment was fine and doesn't care what people think...


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Or Vince thought the segment was fine and doesn't care what people think...


Yeah exactly this is Vince we're talking about lol. Segment tbh rewatching it. Was not spectacular. But tbh I've seen worst. Lexi we'll be fine. Vince is not going to lose money in Alexa. Because of what a few online jerkers are saying.


----------



## Mango13

tbf to Alexa, all the this is your life segments have sucked ass, I don't know why they keep insisting on doing them.


----------



## 3ku1

God damn she needs to bring Harley Bliss back for ER


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834814581478395904


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


> tbf to Alexa, all the this is your life segments have sucked ass, I don't know why they keep insisting on doing them.


We'll probably because the original with Rock and Mankind diddnt. They struck lightning. Was the highest rated raw segment of all time, to this da. But they should of left it at that. Creative approving this segment is beyond all levels of stupidity. Lexi only just establishing herself. But this is current Wwe booking. Woat. It seems unreasonable to rip into Alexa for a segment that since the first one has never had the same response. But I guess you have to expect that. Personally I don't think Vince or Any officials we'll decide to De push Lexi because of this. It was unfortunate but not detrimental. Unless ratings Dropped so low in that hour. Can they go any lower? Lol. She'll be fine. Booking should learn from this though. Play to a talents strengths.


----------



## HDM

i can't believe creative and vince threw her under the bus. SMH.nobody can save this segment. even the rock or jericho and result of this segment make most people who already criticizing alexa wrestling skill view her overrated in all aspect. because only mic skill can save her now﻿. i have bad feeling as the result of this. i hope alexa can recover from this mess and practice with bayley for her match in extreme rules.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Let's rewatch Bliss's goddess promo to wash the taste of last night out of our mouths
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUVl8LPl-3k&t=3s


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> God damn she needs to bring Harley Bliss back for ER
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834814581478395904


with wonder woman out this friday, i think we will see wonder bliss instead


----------



## Lenny Leonard

like someone else alluded to, i really hope this doesn't comeback to wreck lexi's career


----------



## 3ku1

Why would it. It was just one segment. Vince from what I've read is high up on Bliss. And we all know how stubborn Vince is. Aka Roman lol. She'll be fine. She's been an absolute star since debuting on the mr. Hopefully Creative we'll take accountability


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

To be quite honest how was that segment any different then the past three weeks? It ends aka gif. With Alexa hitting Bayley with the kendo stick :lol


----------



## nyelator

CharlieTJunior said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but Mandy seems to be too generic for my tastes. Looks like scores of other women whom I've seen over the years modeling swimsuits, lingerie, walking the runway etc. Bliss on the other hand is something all together different, the kind of beauty that creeps up slowly, hits hard and fast and refuses to let you go.


Mandy is great mate. (don't worry @PaigeLover I got you


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Mandy is great mate. (don't worry @PaigeLover I got you


I don't think OP said she wasent great. Just prefers Bliss


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I don't think OP said she wasent great. Just prefers Bliss


You are right.Also got to love the forum turning against Alexa (who will then presumably bounce back next week and everyone likes her again)


----------



## 3ku1

Even if we'll when Lexi turns it around. Has a great match with Bayley. Retains or Doesent. Has a great promo on Raw next week. Won't matter. She has her detractors on this forum no matter what. I was watching with my Mum lol. And she actually liked the segment. Said she has spunk. So their you go


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Even if we'll when Lexi turns it around. Has a great match with Bayley. Retains or Doesent. Has a great promo on Raw next week. Won't matter. She has her detractors on this forum no matter what. I was watching with my Mum lol. And she actually liked the segment. Said she has spunk. So their you go


Alexa being good on the mic is almost a life sentence to do stuff like this because they can use her in more creative segments because her acting and mic skills are advanced compared to everyone else.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Alexa being good on the mic is almost a life sentence to do stuff like this because they can use her in more creative segments because her acting and mic skills are advanced compared to everyone else.



Well. From I've read on social media. Ppl are suggesting WWE we'll just ignore the segment. And act like it diddnt happen. WWE won't punish Lexi. Like some here are eluding to here. They well just sweep it under the rug. She shifts merch like fire. Just a minor speed wobble that's all.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Let's rewatch Bliss's goddess promo to wash the taste of last night out of our mouths
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUVl8LPl-3k&t=3s


That has 1.2m views. A women's promo has 1.2m views. But some people think she's gonna get buried because fans didn't like a segment. Think Alexa has banked some good will on the mic for 1 segment to derail her.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Alexa being good on the mic is almost a life sentence to do stuff like this because they can use her in more creative segments because her acting and mic skills are advanced compared to everyone else.


Them letting her do this segment tells me they think very highly of her mic work.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

3ku1 said:


> Well. From I've read on social media. Ppl are suggesting WWE we'll just ignore the segment. And act like it diddnt happen. WWE won't punish Lexi. Like some here are eluding to here. They well just sweep it under the rug. She shifts merch like fire. Just a minor speed wobble that's all.


Not hating, just curious, why do you keep calling her Lexi? Do you call other wrestlers by their real names too?

I think Alexa will be fine. She's an NXT girl, which means she's got the support of Triple H, and she's hot as fuck, which Vince likes, and she's a strong woman that plays the bitch well and get reactions from the crowd, which Steph likes.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Rookie of the Year said:


> Not hating, just curious, why do you keep calling her Lexi? Do you call other wrestlers by their real names too?
> 
> I think Alexa will be fine. She's an NXT girl, which means she's got the support of Triple H, and she's hot as fuck, which Vince likes, and she's a strong woman that plays the bitch well and get reactions from the crowd, which Steph likes.


well alexa and lexi are pretty close


----------



## CharlieTJunior

Usually Lexi posts something by this point of a kayfabe nature referencing her current program. Seems like they may be trying to bury this one deep in hopes that nobody remembers it. Lots of pressure now on both these young women to deliver this Sunday in a compromised situation.


----------



## 3ku1

Rookie of the Year said:


> Not hating, just curious, why do you keep calling her Lexi? Do you call other wrestlers by their real names too?
> 
> I think Alexa will be fine. She's an NXT girl, which means she's got the support of Triple H, and she's hot as fuck, which Vince likes, and she's a strong woman that plays the bitch well and get reactions from the crowd, which Steph likes.


Well I call her Lexi because that's her name lol? I call her by real name in here to be a bit impersonal. I just by habit call her Lexi. I follow her on social media too. So guess it's natural. I agree with you. Alexa we'll be fine. She has support from the right channels.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CharlieTJunior said:


> Usually Lexi posts something by this point of a kayfabe nature referencing her current program. Seems like they may be trying to bury this one deep in hopes that nobody remembers it. Lots of pressure now on both these young women to deliver this Sunday in a compromised situation.


dunno how well anyone can perform in a pole match. hope something good happens. prob nia interference to get heat on her and bliss


----------



## Zappers

Look, the bottom line is the segment on Raw wasn't that good. It might have worked a little better if they did not have the actors playing the teacher, friend, boyfriend there. Only had Alexa pointing out different things, maybe even an old video. Just my 2 cents.

My hope is that she wins on Sunday. maybe with the help of Nia Jax. But going on how Alexa has for three weeks had the upper hand on Bayele. And the fact the whole idea is the kendo, and how Bayele isn't tough enough etc... Looks like she may lose. 

But then again, the idea of the kendo, is the first one to get it can use it. That's the gimmick. Nothing about any Disqualifications. Like Alexa being counted out. She would still retain title.


----------



## starsfan24

Meltzer:



> Imagine how bad this would've been if it was anyone but Alexa Bliss doing it. I mean I give Alexa Bliss credit, for doing I guess about as good a job with just absolutely horrendous material as you can do."


----------



## JC00

There is no doubt Bayley will get her revenge and hit Alexa with the kendo stick a few times. I just don't know if that is going to result in her winning the title. Because I don't think the Nia thing has been dropped, which is her making sure Alexa gets through Bayley to give her a title match 

I've laid it out before there is a way for Alexa to heel her way to victory and keep the title but Bayley get her revenge. Nia distracts the ref, Bayley gets the stick but Alexa takes it from her, ref thinks Alexa was the first one that got it, Bayley takes it back, ref stops her, giving Alexa an opening and she gets the win. Bayley nails Alexa a couple of times with the stick after the match.. 

Then you have your reason why the feud could continue because Bayley got screwed.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Meltzer:


Reposted this is in the "Myth" thread


----------



## JC00

Apparently the segment was left in the 90 minute Hulu version of Raw.....


----------



## starsfan24

That's a questionable decision to say the least.


----------



## JC00

Well it kind of debunks some of the theories that were being posted. If WWE truly hated that segment and was trying to forget, it wouldn't have been left in the Hulu/International version of Raw. 

In fact I know it's being talked in a negative way but it's been by far the most talked about segment from last night and a lot of the feedback has been it wasn't on Alexa, it was on the writing.


----------



## starsfan24

For Sunday


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Elret1994

U bliss fanboys are desperate and trying to find a way to cover up the fact that alexa is terrible in promos. Her high school cheap jokes and none of her promos are memorable.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> That's a questionable decision to say the least.


Not really controversy sells. Everyone is talking about the segment. So instead of burying it maybe WWE have decided to do the complete opposite. Alexa, rewatching it. Was her usual charismatic self. She did the best with what the material that was given to her. 90% of comments I've seen are not blaming her. But creative. 

They are tweeting about the segment. Bayley posted. Interesting though by now Alexa would of posted a Kayfabe tweet or ig. She hasent. Maybe she thought it was crap too lol. Anyway pressure is on to deliver a great match at ER. I agree Alexa we'll
Be fine. Has required support from the right chanells. Sells a ton of Merch.


----------



## nyelator

Elret1994 said:


> U bliss fanboys are desperate and trying to find a way to cover up the fact that alexa is terrible in promos. Her high school cheap jokes and none of her promos are memorable.


Nice spelling.
We simply defend the best female mic worker on the roster you are just mad that your favorite (I assume Becky) is not having that good of time as of late.
(Also nice rep)


----------



## 3ku1

Please don't respond to the trolls. Just put them in your ignore list.

For the record. Is Stone Cold Steve Austin and JR Bliss fanboys? Yeah.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> For the record. Is Stone Cold Steve Austin and JR Bliss fanboys? Yeah.


They are smart so yes.


----------



## 3ku1

NasJayz said:


> They are smart so yes.


Well I was being more disingenuous. In the fact if Alexa fans overrate her In all aspects. How come JR and Austin do too? They have no stake in this. They are just outside observers. JR mentioned once how she's a great heel. Austin has been pretty positive about her in the past too. So my point is. It's not just "fanboys" praising her.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Well I was being more disingenuous. In the fact if Alexa fans overrate her In all aspects. How come JR and Austin do too? They have no stake in this. They are just outside observers. JR mentioned once how she's a great heel. Austin has been pretty positive about her in the past too. So my point is. It's not just "fanboys" praising her.


Meltzer of all people who has no problem shitting on WWE actually gave her praise after that shitty segment.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> Nice spelling.
> We simply defend the best female mic worker on the roster you are just mad that your favorite (I assume Becky) is not having that good of time as of late.
> (Also nice rep)


Ya definitely a Beckbeard.. Still butt hurt that Becky's only title run was so to put over Alexa... Thing is if they really didn't care for her why would they even bother posting about her. I don't care for Reigns but I don't spend a second trolling the internet about him. She's getting them to react even if it's "I HATE HER SHE SUCKS AT EVERYTHING", it's still a reaction

I mean just look, another week and more Alexa threads.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Meltzer of all people who has no problem shitting on WWE actually gave her praised after that shitty segment.


Well If he did. I'm betting Vince thought the segment was fine too. So you know might be overreacting a tad.


----------



## JC00

Alexa/Bayley brawl # 3


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Wwe are really angry with her. Maybe Vince thought it was fine.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Well If he did. I'm betting Vince thought the segment was fine too. So you know might be overreacting a tad.


He said the segment sucked. He said Alexa did as best she could.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> He said the segment sucked. He said Alexa did as best she could.


Yeah that's my point. Vince most likely thought Alexa did fine. Regardless what that thread says. Alexa has proven she's the best female mic worker in the company. Hell you could be bold and say that segment solidified it. Only Alexa could of carried such a shitty segment. I'm just saying I think some here are overreacting in regards to Alexas push. She'll be fine.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869723875344502784

Hopefully their match makes up for "that" segment who shall not be named :lol


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## JC00

Eh well it looks like if Nia was going to be involved in the match Sunday there is a chance she's about to be written out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869723506346528768

Publicly criticizing the company's booking? Especially when she's only been off TV for 2 weeks and has been booked pretty dominant.


----------



## 3ku1

I'm not sure she was blatantly bashing the company's booking though. Shade Possibly. Maybe disdain for the woman's roster only revolving around Alexa and Alexa? And Bayley and Bayley? Lol. I don't know. She could be indirectly backing up Alexa after the horrendous segment she was in. I mean SD has no obvious defined face and heel. At least Raw does with Alexa and Bayley.


----------



## starsfan24

Subtle shade for sure.


----------



## JC00

Or maybe that's a kayfabe tweet and basically confirms her showing up at Extreme Rules....


----------



## Leon Knuckles

What a moron.


----------



## 3ku1

Well with way it's been booked Alexa standing tall. Nia kept out of it for two weeks now. Pretty certain Nia well interfer. Either help Alexa win it. Or she costs Alexa the title accidentally. So it creates heat.


----------



## starsfan24

Cageside:

"No surprise here but the word going around is the “This is Your Life, Bayley” segment was received just as poorly backstage as it was by WWE fans."


----------



## 3ku1

Who cares what ppl backstage think. I would only care if Vince had a problem. Like everyone backstage are such great promo cutters. I mean who are their sources anyway? If true. So what ppl backstage blame Alexa for the promo? Seems a tad unfair.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Exactly what I told you, though. We know that they gave her horrible material, but she will be blamed and her push will be over as a result. 

So Nia can calm down. After this Sunday the division will no longer revolve around her bff.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah, in their world it doesn't matter how bad the material was. They expected something else clearly. She didn't deliver how they wanted and I think it'll have an effect going forward.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If they kill her completely now, I'm gonna take a break from WWE. At this point she was the only thing I looked forward to on Raw and I haven't watched SmackDown the last few weeks at all. It's not like I have to watch WWE, there are plenty of other entertainment options out there.


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, maybe I'm reading too much into it, but ZERO social media activity since that segment. I bet she's pretty upset about the reactions, and she probably knows what's coming, too...


----------



## 3ku1

Come on weren't we saying Raw was best place for her? Being away from the title we'll kill her? Look the segment did Lexi no favours. But Vince is high up on her. So is Hunter. She'll be fine imo. Look it was one segment. Yes it was bad very bad. But hopefully officials See her previous segments. And realise how poorly written this segment was. We'll just have to see on Sunday. 

I still have to wonder what Creative were thinking approving this segment. It was sending Alexa to the wolves. Not even The Rock could save that segment. After two great promos. Coronation promo. Those What promos. This was dissapointing. They would of got the sane effect with a contract signing. Poor night all around. I honestly think WWE we'll sweep it under the rug. And all parties concerned we'll move on like it diddnt happen. But yeah it's obvious why Alexa is quite on social media. I think she is upset by the reactions to the segment. She did say in that gorilla podcast. She gets upset if matches etc Don't go perfect.


----------



## Eliko

Great stuff


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Cageside:
> 
> "No surprise here but the word going around is the “This is Your Life, Bayley” segment was received just as poorly backstage as it was by WWE fans."


And posted on the same page 

_Important reminder: Rumors are just that -- rumors. None of this has been confirmed as legitimate news or fact, it's just circulating around the pro wrestling rumor mill. Remember, take it all with a grain of salt._


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah. So no reputable sources. Or evidence to support it. Just recirculated rumour mill. One thing is obvious Alexa is not usually this quite on social media. So I'm betting that is deliberate. I think she well be fine. Hopefully she well turn it around. She still shifts a ton of merch. Hopefully their match delivers. Ppl forget Bayley is involved in this feud as well.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> And posted on the same page
> 
> _Important reminder: Rumors are just that -- rumors. None of this has been confirmed as legitimate news or fact, it's just circulating around the pro wrestling rumor mill. Remember, take it all with a grain of salt._


Obviously. I wasn't saying it was 100% true, just saw it and thought I'd share. 

The social media silence is a bit weird.


----------



## JC00

Some of you are reading too much into it. Her not posting on social media doesn't mean anything. She's not overly active on there anyways, plus if she went home today this was her first day home in almost 2 weeks. She's had days before where she hasn't posted anything. 

The "report" about it being received poorly backstage is way too vague to come to any conclusion. Also if they were mad at her about it I think some dirt sheet would have reported it today. PWInisder had the kendo stick on the pole match hours before it was confirmed on Raw. So they obviously have a solid source and other credible sheets have their sources too, which I gotta think if there was heat specifically on her after that it would have gotten out today


----------



## 3ku1

Well WWE is tweeting about it. Not the this is your stupid life segment though


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869856152011419649


----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

Well to me it's true that this segment left me a little worried about Alexa's momentum, but I'll wait calmly until Sunday. I still have hope that she will retain.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The fact that WWE edited out the entire segment speaks volumes about their thoughts on it.




*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Legit BOSS said:


> *The fact that WWE edited out the entire segment speaks volumes about their thoughts on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm just hoping they dont put blame on alexa and bayley for it.

In other news, looking through instagram, at least 93 of those bliss makes history plaques have been sold


----------



## nyelator

KC Armstrong said:


> If they kill her completely now, I'm gonna take a break from WWE. At this point she was the only thing I looked forward to on Raw and I haven't watched SmackDown the last few weeks at all. It's not like I have to watch WWE, there are plenty of other entertainment options out there.


I have Hawkins and Goldust.


----------



## JC00

Legit BOSS said:


> *The fact that WWE edited out the entire segment speaks volumes about their thoughts on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




The entire segment was left in the Hulu/international version of Raw.. This right here is standard practice when it comes to uploaded clips from Raw. Which are usually just that, CLIPS, they don't upload full segments.. All this is, is them using a clip of the segment that had both Alexa and Bayley Which is no different than 2 weeks ago when the clip they put up was Alexa and Bayley talking and then brawling even though the segment also involved Alexa by herself 

I'm not trying to say they didn't think the segment was bad, i'm just saying if they were really trying to scrub the segment why would they leave it in the Hulu/International edit when they could have easily cut it and left other stuff in such as Sasha's segment (Swann vs Doar)which was completely cut.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lenny Leonard said:


> i'm just hoping they dont put blame on alexa and bayley for it.
> 
> In other news, looking through instagram, at least 93 of those bliss makes history plaques have been sold


*As terrible as Bayley is, we can't blame her for this at all. It needs to be divided between the idiot who green lit the segment and Alexa like 70/30.*




JC00 said:


> The entire segment was left in the Hulu/international version of Raw.. This right here is standard practice when it comes to uploaded clips from Raw. Which are usually just that, CLIPS, they don't upload full segments.. All this is, is them using a clip of the segment that had both Alexa and Bayley Which is no different than 2 weeks ago when the clip they put up was Alexa and Bayley talking and then brawling even though the segment also involved Alexa by herself
> 
> I'm not trying to say they didn't think the segment was bad, i'm just saying if they were really trying to scrub the segment why would they leave it in the Hulu/International edit when they could have easily cut it and left other stuff in such as Sasha's segment (Swann vs Doar)which was completely cut.


*I'm not going to speak for Hulu because I never watch RAW on Hulu, but I always use Youtube. I'm fully aware of their condensing practices. They usually leave at least a snippet, what they deem important, of a talking segment before getting straight to the action. This time, they scrubbed it like it never happened. Meanwhile, I had the displeasure of watching Sasha and Swann's corny segments in their entirety on the official WWE Youtube channel.*


----------



## nyelator

It was a dumb idea to air the segment live a backstage/ pre taped would have been better.


----------



## nyelator

The Hulu things only cuts out lower card feuds it is it the contract to leave the main feuds in.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> The Hulu things only cuts out lower card feuds it is it the contract to leave the main feuds in.


If WWE really wanted it out I don't think Hulu would have said anything especially if they edited it and left the part where Alexa and Bayley brawled.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> If WWE really wanted it out I don't think Hulu would have said anything especially if they edited it and left the part where Alexa and Bayley brawled.


I disagree I think they have to leave the whole segment in


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00

Alright people she social media'd. Exhale... 

Also WWE Twitter still pushing the match as a featured match 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869976937694756864


----------



## JC00

Alexa's FB made mention of the segment today


----------



## JC00

Looks like her plaque sold out...


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

Hahaha 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870007914685181952


ETA: Yeah I'll say Alexa fine re the segment. A lot of overreacting here. And she has now posted on social media. So yeah breathe :lol. She def has no specific heat or anything. So I doubt she we'll lose the title because of it. I mean I doubt WWE were thrilled by the segment. I'm sure Alexa wasent either. But what's best is all parties concerned just to move forward like that segment never happened lol. And hopefully creative pick their game up in the future. Let's see how their match goes on Sunday. Wwe still pushing it as a featured match.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Alexa's FB made mention of the segment today


Their you go. Surely if Wwe were mad at Alexa. Or she had any backstage heat over it. They would want to mute it in every way possible. Posting that part of the segment on the Wwe Alexa fb page. And Wwe through social media are pushing the match pretty hard. Clearly the segment diddnt have any backlash as far as Lexis career goes. I still think Nia well be involved in Sunday some how. Not sure after she blatantly bashed the company's booking of Raw on twitter. That could of been just a Kayfabe tweet though.

But still standing tall


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Looks like her plaque sold out...


holy hell you're right. there was 500 of them. and at 100 bucks a pop. wow


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> holy hell you're right. there was 500 of them. and at 100 bucks a pop. wow



Just made WWE $50k... 

Not to mention her $15 a pair gloves immediately sold out, no clue on how many there were on the initial batch but i'm sure it was upwards of 500-1k. 

Oh and then there was the auction where she brought in $4k for a signed title.


----------



## 3ku1

That's the thing with Alexa. That awful segment was only 2 mins. Diddnt effect the rest of the show. My mum liked it! Lol.

But Lexi sells ALOT of merch. She's a top merch seller. She makes them money. That's all that matters really.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


>


Holy shit :mark:. Is that a new photo shoot?


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


>


:sodone :damn :zayn :zayn3


----------



## AEA

3ku1 said:


> Holy shit :mark:. Is that a new photo shoot?


Lord have mercy! kada:sodone


----------



## 3ku1

Vid of WWE superstars shutting down crowd Chants. Bliss in thumbnail


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Alexas ig story behind the scenes.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

Damn. So hot wens3 I would love to get "extreme" with her ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Zappers

After Smackdown this week, I have this theory. (or at the very least it's what I hope)

The Alexa vs Bayley match is set to be really good. So Smackdown had to step it up by announcing the MIB ladder match with their women roster to try to outdo the Extreme Rules match. Plus notice the table spot and other "hardcore" spots on Tuesday. All this right before the ER PPV. Seems a little early to put announce this stipulation imho. Trying to take the wind out of the sails of Raw match?

Plus the fact that the segment on Raw was not well received. Raw is gonna want to step it up on the PPV to wash away the bad taste. Now the ball is in their court to outdo what was announced on SD.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Zappers

Also, hoping for a Twisted Bliss spot. Unless she doesn't do that move anymore. Which would be a shame, crime actually.


----------



## 3ku1

Well yes no one well remember that segment if their match is good. Hopefully full of bumps, good spots. And solid psychology. Bliss and Bayley always have great chemistry in the ring. So I'm sure they well


----------



## JC00

I don't know how well they can do if they get booked to continually try to get the kendo stick. Because it kills the momentum and flow of a wrestling match and turns it into a figurative tug of war. It's why table matches are never great matches because it hurts the flow of a match when you got someone setting up a table or evading going through a table.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I don't know how well they can do if they get booked to continually try to get the kendo stick. Because it kills the momentum and flow of a wrestling match and turns it into a figurative tug of war. It's why table matches are never great matches because it hurts the flow of a match when you got someone setting up a table or evading going through a table.


Her and Becky table match at TLC last year was good.


----------



## FlacoMan

Didn't see this pics posted...


----------



## Jersey

Damn.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

She knows what men want to see.


----------



## 3ku1

She knows what Murphy wants to see :lol. Probably more the photographer of the shoot. Knows what the demo and audience thy are targeting want to see .


----------



## nyelator

hate threads are hilarious?


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> She knows what Murphy wants to see :lol. Probably more the photographer of the shoot. Knows what the demo and audience thy are targeting want to see .


Too bad murphy is not what WWE wants to see


----------



## 3ku1

ATM Bliss photo shoot has a combined the two posts. On IG. Over 150K likes on IG. And nearly 8K likes on Twitter. Funny she's no where near as active as the other woman on social media. But when she does post she gets more activity.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Too bad murphy is not what WWE wants to see


That's not very nice. In any case.Not sure about that. Saw WWE tweeted about him. I see a lot of ppl who follow nxt. Want him to get pushed. We'll see.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> ATM Bliss photo shoot has a combined the two posts. On IG. Over 150K likes on IG. And nearly 8K likes on Twitter. Funny she's no where near as active as the other woman on social media. But when she does post she gets more activity.


It is almost if she is popular


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> That's not very nice.













Back on topic:


----------



## 3ku1

That's it I'm dead 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870358110480863232


----------



## 3ku1

N/A


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> That's it I'm dead
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870358110480863232


Holy Fuck


----------



## JC00

Ya I think it's best Alexa fans on here immediately stop replying to any posts or posting in any hate/troll threads about her. The "Alexa hate" circle jerk is a lot more delusional and hypocritical than I thought they were. They are actually trying to make the argument that if you defend her you are weirdly obsessed with her. Even though they obsessively post negative about her.. Actually I think from here on out if you are going to respond to any of those posts or threads you simply respond with "Stop being weirdly obsessed with her" or "Why are you so obsessed with her". 

No debating or arguing, just call them out on being weirdly obsessed with her.


----------



## starsfan24

We also can't post any pics or anything. Just FYI guys.


----------



## Wildcat410

starsfan24 said:


> We also can't post any pics or anything. Just FYI guys.


Of course not. I mean, the Bliss crowd is obviously the only one that does things like that. It's not like other threads and places have gifs, bikini pics, talks about where she/they are vacationing, etc. 

Stuff like that is an Alexa exclusive Bah Gawd!


----------



## 3ku1

So they create constant delusional hate threads. Like the lame myth Alexa mic skill thread. Where I could just post a series of vids of her controlling the what Chants. To repute that hypothesis. In an attempt to diminish her place on MR. And her fans are weirdly obsessed with her? :lol. Okay whatever they say.

ETA: ignoring the threads. And then talking about the threads in this thread. Is the complete opposite of ignoring those threads lol.


----------



## Banez

When in WWE, if you get hate threads about you etc it just means you've made it in the business.

As for Alexa's shoot :sodone


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870432525578944514
Alexa retweeted


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870357619189334016


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870432525578944514
> Alexa retweeted


So I assume nobody told her yet...


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> So I assume nobody told her yet...


Tell her what? Theirs been no reports with heat over the segment. Pro Wrestling reported the kendo match before Raw Announced it. So clearly they have sources. On their Dirtsheet released few days ago. No specific heat was reported. Or Wwe are mad at her. I mean last ppv At Payback they didd'nt decide on the outcome days before the match. So I'm just saying the segment good or bad has no bearing. So let's not the jump the gun. And presume Alexa is loosing the title. They've been booking her so well up till now. That's all I'm saying. Decisions on booking can change. So who knows. It just seems you've already made your mind up on the booking of the match. I mean no one thought Alexa would beat Bayley in her home town for the title. So who knows, I'm expecting Nia to interfer.

ETA: if your suggesting that the fact Alexa retweeted this tweet. May say booking has not decided on the outcome of the match yet. Because if Alexa knew the outcome. She probably wouldent retweet this. As she would of already been told.

Look we'll see. I think best outcome is Alexa retains. And holds the belt for a long time. Over this hot shotting.


----------



## FlacoMan

Best part of the segment... Sorry, best part of Raw :agree:










:vince3


----------



## 3ku1

I liked the segment I'm going to say it. "Trophy for Sportsmanship? Really?" :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Wildcat410 said:


> Of course not. I mean, the Bliss crowd is obviously the only one that does things like that. It's not like other threads and places have gifs, bikini pics, talks about where she/they are vacationing, etc.
> 
> Stuff like that is an Alexa exclusive Bah Gawd!


This gif can not be unseen. So thanks for that.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> This gif can not be unseen. So thanks for that.


Where's the Jim Ross Megathread :duck


----------



## Jersey

FlacoMan said:


> :vince3


:curry2 She knows how to get our attention.

Back on Topic


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i hope we see a wonder woman cosplay sunday


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870656353722937344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870656978867154944


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Her makeup probably weighs more than she does.


----------



## nyelator

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> Her makeup probably weighs more than she does.


I knew when I saw your name it was going to be something retarded


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

it's fucking true though you dumb kid. Go jerk off to a poster of her or something.


----------



## nyelator

Hey nice job failing to quote me.So if your theory about me being a kid is true (which it is not) that would mean you are scared of a child.(However you are right she had a lot of makeup)


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

I don't know where you got "scared" from but it's clear that I touched a nerve, so I'm going to go easy on you and just ignore you before you hurt yourself.


----------



## nyelator

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> I don't know where you got "scared" from but it's clear that I touched a nerve, so I'm going to go easy on you and just ignore you before you hurt yourself.


Ah so you are a pussy?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Apparently 10 of these went up yesterday or today on the WWE's Auction












http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1872038

All sold out already


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870676191270907904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870691805011918848


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Cageside Power Rankings:



> 1. Alexa Bliss (no change): When one of the division's best talker is on screen and you still are hoping for a meteor strike, you know the segment is an awful one. Whatever "Bayley, this is your life" was trying to accomplish did not do so... or at least it did, but in a painful, miserable fashion. Almost as painful and miserable as Bayley looked (see below) after getting cracked with a kendo stick across the back...again. Little Miss Bliss holds on to the top spot even with a down week, as she has been too strong to be impacted by one bad outing.


Also pretty sweet promo video a fan made for Sunday.


----------



## JC00

I wish this account was a tiny bit credible because I would make this a thread and watch the hate circle jerk have a meltdown. But they are not and no way in hell am I gonna make a troll thread based on it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870324584624607232


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah they've spewed some BS before. Saw it yesterday.


----------



## nyelator

I hope it is true.


----------



## FlacoMan

Well as usual for me I'll disappear from this thread all weekend, so I leave my final prediction now.

They have an even match at the beginning, later on, Bayley grabs the stick and hit the bully girl a few times, the kids are happy, the victory seems close to Bayley. Suddenly, something happens that distract the referee, Bliss steals the kendo from Bayley and hit her hard few times, she drops the stick on the floor and BAM... DDT of Death on the stick! Bayley's forehead is bleeding!, the referee recovers, another DDT of Death and 1, 2, 3. Alexa retains Yeaaaaah!!!

That's it, by the way, I hope the cameramen do their job AGEEN ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Exactly that wrestling media outlet from what I've read in YT past, have reputable sources and info. Alexa has proven she's the best damn mic worker in the company outside Wyatt. She's been so strong lately. She's not going to be De pushed based on one stupid segment. I think ALOT of ppl in here were overreacting. I have a feeling she retains on Sunday (Monday for us kiwis) through Nia interference. 

And why not create a thread saying WWE are exceptionally pleased with Alexa. Who cares about the source. If trolls on this thread can create and spew rubbish about her. Why not get fans 

And is their another troll in this thread? Just ignore them. They are just looking for a reaction.


----------



## 3ku1

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> it's fucking true though you dumb kid. Go jerk off to a poster of her or something.


Haha you post something as childish as that. And your the one accusing other posters of being childish? Haha okay then. God go troll in the appropriate threads.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

It would be nice to just see Alexa keep the belt a little longer and not start a whole weekly title switch with Bayley like Charlotte and Sasha did.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah imo best outcome is Alexa retains has a long reign. I'm sick of this hot shotting. After Bayley/Charlotte and Charlotte/Sasha program was hot shotting the title. I think too Wwe see Bayley chasing the title better then holding it. So I think it's 90% probable they well book it as Bayley gets a upper hand in the match. But the fact they've kept Nia out of the scene for a few weeks now. I think it's probable she interferes. Distracts the ref and therefore Bayley etc. Alexa hits her with the kendo stick DDT on the kendo stick. Alexa retains. That's how I hope it is booked .


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00

Alexa doing a comedy spot at tonight's show 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870799331955286016


----------



## 3ku1

Or she really can't do kip ups...


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Or she really can't do kip ups...



Or it's a comedy spot in the match since she did it at last weekends shows as well just nobody got video of it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868813580040318976


----------



## starsfan24

Man I love house shows.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Or it's a comedy spot in the match since she did it at last weekends shows as well just nobody got video of it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868813580040318976


Yeah I know man I was being slightly disengeniuos. Sarcasm man. Good thing it was a comedy spot. Don't want more troll threads like "Alexa can't do a kip up".


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870804185217892352


----------



## JC00

Hmmm I wonder why they keep using Alexa for the VIP Meet and Greets..................


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

I just posted that..

They prob send her to VIPs. Because she's popular.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870818855517655041


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870676191270907904

I wonder if Bayley is really Alexa Bliss in disguise :duck



Not maintaining Kayfabe....


----------



## JC00

Not that they are the most reliable but 




> Although most WWE officials are considering the segment to be a “trainwreck,” it is being reported that the blame isn’t on Alexa Bliss in the slightest. WWE officials are actually praising her performance for doing the best she could under the circumstances. The general feeling backstage is that the segment could have been a lot worse if anyone else was leading it. Unfortunately, a lot of WWE fans just are not going to see it that way.



http://www.inquisitr.com/4263377/bayley-alexa-bliss/


----------



## 3ku1

Tbh that's the third report from the third wrestling media outlet. So I'm inclined to think That segment won't have any baring on the booking of their match. Nor we'll it on Lexis career.


----------



## starsfan24

So basically they were like well we know it sucked and was the worst thing ever, but she did great with what we gave her to work with. 

Not buying it. The way it's worded is so weird to me. Like they knew before it would suck, so they don't blame her because they knew it was straight trash. If it's somehow true that's good I guess.


----------



## 3ku1

Why green light trash? :lol. Does that make sense to anyone? Big creative failure. In any case looks like Lexis career is fine. Hopefully she retains at ER.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Why green light trash? :lol. Does that make sense to anyone?


Because a senile 70 something year old man makes the booking decisions


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Hmmm I wonder why they keep using Alexa for the VIP Meet and Greets..................


Well, because everyone hates her and nobody wants to see her, obviously. Duh...




> Little Miss Bliss holds on to the top spot even with a down week, as she has been too strong to be impacted by one bad outing.





> Although most WWE officials are considering the segment to be a “trainwreck,” it is being reported that the blame isn’t on Alexa Bliss in the slightest. WWE officials are actually praising her performance for doing the best she could under the circumstances.



I wish I could believe that. Still thinking she's dropping the belt and wrestling on Main Event after her mandatory re-match with Bayley. 

By the way, I don't remember The New Day getting punished or de-pushed in the slightest after their "Old Day" segment a few months ago, which I still consider worse than Lexi's segment. In both cases the performers were given a horrible script/idea and tried to do the best they could.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


> Because a senile 70 something year old man makes the booking decisions



I guess some people haven't been watching WWE for that long. Sometimes we need to remind younger fans that this is the same show/company in which an elderly woman once gave birth to a hand...


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I guess some people haven't been watching WWE for that long. Sometimes we need to remind younger fans that this is the same show/company in which an elderly woman once gave birth to a hand...


Huh I've been watching since the AE. I know exactly how senile Vince is. Talk about patronising


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Huh I've been watching since the AE. I know exactly how senile Vince is. Talk about patronising


Then why would you ever be surprised by an awful idea making it to RAW? There are thousands of examples.


----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


> I wish I could believe that. Still thinking she's dropping the belt and wrestling on Main Event after her mandatory re-match with Bayley.


So you think they will not only move the title off her (possible), but also in effect demote her to the bottom of the roster? Meh, what would be the point of that? Granting one never knows, but it comes off as biting off one's nose to spite one's face. 

Anyway like yourself I hope that is not the case. The Raw and it's Women's Division would be rather bland and not worth watching without a regular dose of Bliss-ness.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah just ignore kc Armstrong. They gonna love their top female merch shifter and arguably breakout star to main event. Geez do you want them to kill her career or something? I wish I could beleive that? Are you an official? Based on all reports. Lexi has no heat. And been praised for how she handled the segment. I don't see them doing that. Why would they give her the Raw sd rub, and all reports say Wwe see her as the future. Only to put her st the bottom of the roster. Whatever


----------



## KC Armstrong

Wildcat410 said:


> So you think they will not only move the title off her (possible), but also in effect demote her to the bottom of the roster? Meh, what would be the point of that?


I didn't say it made sense, but a lot of shit WWE does constantly makes no fucking sense. Just a gut feeling that she's gonna spend a couple of months in the doghouse, jobbing to Dana Brooke on Main Event, etc.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Are you an official? Based on all reports. Lexi has no heat. And been praised for how she handled the segment. I don't see them doing that.



I don't believe any of these dirt sheet "reports". I didn't believe them when they were saying negative shit pre-WrestleMania, and I don't believe the more positive ones now.


----------



## 3ku1

Look I'm just saying even if she does drop the title at ER. It is a huge over exaggeration to say they well bury her to the bottom of the roster. Apart from anything I don't think she needs the title. Where as that coming from? All reports suggest. She's in their long term plans, as a long term star. They gave her the Raw SD title rub. She shifts merch like wild fire. That's important. Three media outlets albeit reputable or not, have all reported same. WWE officials are not mad at Alexa. And are actually praising her. They don't use pre ppv logic with Alexa. No one expected her to win the title at Payback. Bayleys home town. I'm sure it was you KC who said Alexa won't be the first Raw/SD woman's champion. Look what happened. Either way I expect Alexa to on top of the card for a while. I actually am predicting Nia to interfer


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Or she really can't do kip ups...


That was comedy.


3ku1 said:


> Haha you post something as childish as that. And your the one accusing other posters of being childish? Haha okay then. God go troll in the appropriate threads.


I appreciate that.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

She won't spend a couple months in the doghouse lol. Why? Been to a few wrestling media outlets. Few reputable sources on their dirtsheets. Are reporting no heat, wwe are not mad at her. So I have a feeling Doesent mean much. This is all speculation. Let's just wait till their match on Sunday. Before we make wild claims. That WWE are going to punish her etc. I've read nothing so far to support that argument.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> She won't spend a couple months in the doghouse lol. Why? Been to a few wrestling media outlets. Few reputable sources on their dirtsheets. Are reporting no heat, wwe are not mad at her. So I have a feeling Doesent mean much.


I read last few pages, why you still going on about this? Can we like not act like 5 year olds?

Also please fix your grammar.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


God damn this ass


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> God damn this ass


 Control your hormones lol.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

If Alexa does lose at Extreme Rules is everyone going to blame it on the fact that This is your life: Bayley edition sucked?


----------



## Jericho-79

PaigeLover said:


>


Loved this photoshoot.:mark

However, those skull-and-crossbones tights look really tacky.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> If Alexa does lose at Extreme Rules is everyone going to blame it on the fact that This is your life: Bayley edition sucked?


Well a few have already said they are. But if she does i'll blame it on WWE's booking practices. Because if Alexa shows up on Raw the next night still feuding with Bayley citing her rematch clause then we are back to Sasha/Charlotte territory where the belt was passed back and forth because WWE is too lazy to come up with a way to keep the feud going and just lean on the "rematch clause". I mean hell have Alexa "heel" her way to a win and then have Angle acknowledge Bayley got screwed. It's how they kept the Alexa/Becky feud going and it didn't come off boring or lazy. 

Because then what the hell was the point of Alexa coming in and winning as she quick as she did when they could have had Nia win the # 1 contender's match and then lose to Bayley at Payback and then start the Alexa/Bayley feud. It was literally only 2 weeks. Alexa won the fatal 4 way on April 17 and the PPV was April 30. They could have easily held off 2 weeks to put Alexa in the title feud.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Well a few have already said they are. But if she does i'll blame it on WWE's booking practices. Because if Alexa shows up on Raw the next night still feuding with Bayley citing her rematch clause then we are back to Sasha/Charlotte territory where the belt was passed back and forth because WWE is too lazy to come up with a way to keep the feud going and just lean on the "rematch clause". I mean hell have Alexa "heel" her way to a win and then have Angle acknowledge Bayley got screwed. It's how they kept the Alexa/Becky feud going and it didn't come off boring or lazy.
> 
> Because then what the hell was the point of Alexa coming in and winning as she quick as she did when they could have had Nia win the # 1 contender's match and then lose to Bayley at Payback and then start the Alexa/Bayley feud. It was literally only 2 weeks. Alexa won the fatal 4 way on April 17 and the PPV was April 30. They could have easily held off 2 weeks to put Alexa in the title feud.


Bayley is better going after a belt not defending the belt, Alexa is better like you said at being a heel and the heel thing to do is screw bayley out of winning which is what heels do and what should happen to keep the feud going and not just keep switching the belt back to each other.....I am just worried because Alexa has had the upper hand on Bayley I think every week since she won the title and old WWE ways were always when that happens the face wins at the PPV.


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


> Bayley is better going after a belt not defending the belt, Alexa is better like you said at being a heel and the heel thing to do is screw bayley out of winning which is what heels do and what should happen to keep the feud going and not just keep switching the belt back to each other.....I am just worried because Alexa has had the upper hand on Bayley I think every week since she won the title and old WWE ways were always when that happens the face wins at the PPV.


Well Bayley did run Alexa off a couple of times, ran her off from continuing to attack Mickie in London and then got the upper hand and Alexa retreated 2 weeks ago. 

But standing tall before a PPV has worked out for Alexa

Stood tall and put Becky through a table before TLC and won

Stood tall and laid Bayley out before Payback and won


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

n/m


----------



## JC00

Here is the link to watch her play Tekken 7 against people https://www.twitch.tv/videos/149236169 


Her part starts at about 1:33:30 in the video.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JafarMustDie

#TeamRude


----------



## 3ku1

I don't see them booking Bayley to win simply because of the segment. From a reports Doesent sound like WWE are mad at her that they are going to take the title off her, because of it. Have to ignore the clichied Alexa gets rematch. Don't want another Sasha Charlotte. I think best outcome is Alexa retains. Extend feud. I feel WWE think Bayley is best chasing the title. I mean clearly they are heading to Nia and Alexa down the line. Sasha v Bayley seems to be the direction too. If Bayley wins who would be her next opponent? Bayley needs a legit heel. Nia is the only one. But I don't think they are pulling that yet. So tbh I have a feeling Either Alexa retains viacNia interference. Or Nia accidentally costs Alexa the title. I think it's the former though. 

I mean why rush Alexa into the title scene. Have her beat Bayley in her hometown. Then next defense lose it. I just can't buy Alexa is in the doghouse because of that segment. I've read no conflicting reports. That Alexa has heat because of it. Seems overall they are pleased with her development. So the booking of the match either way, we'll come down to direction they want the division to head. And imo that direction should be Alexa retains. Best outcome for all.

So regardless of what happens tommorro. Alexa is in their long term plans. I mean look at Sasha. Right now you could argue she's in the doghouse. Being on 205 live and all lol. But she is in their long term plans. And i expect her to have a programme with Bayley at SS. Just like I expect Alexa to have a programme with Nia down the line.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> Bayley is better going after a belt not defending the belt, Alexa is better like you said at being a heel and the heel thing to do is screw bayley out of winning which is what heels do and what should happen to keep the feud going and not just keep switching the belt back to each other.....*I am just worried because Alexa has had the upper hand on Bayley I think every week since she won the title and old WWE ways were always when that happens the face wins at the PPV*.


They don't seem to apply pre Wwe logic to Alexa really. She won the #1 contender match in her home town. Then after getting the upper hand beat Bayley for the title at Payback in Bayleys home town. So who knows really. I think what's going to happen. Well should, Nia interfers. If she Doesent I would be shocked. Alexa wins through a heel move. Next Raw I agree Angle agrees Bayley was screwed. So that way it Doesent come across boring or lazy. It extends the story. Have Team Rude come out Say Bayleys in the ring. Alexa instructs Nia to beat Bayley down. Mickie comes out to save Bayley. Tag match player!!! :lol. That's what I hope happens...

So I see two ways definite ways the outcome of this match heading 

1. Ppl are right Alexa is in the doghouse. Bayley gets the title back. Alexa gets a rematch clause. To me that would be lazy, and dam right dissapointing 

2. Best Outcome; Nia interfers with the match. Alexa retains through a heel move. Screwing Bayley over. Gets a lot of heat. Next night on Raw. Team Rude interupt Bayley. Nia beats down Bayley. As Alexa stands their with belt laughing :lol. Gets even more heat from the crowd. That is how I hope they book it.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870780109485158401
And she replied to the fan on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870813921913053185


----------



## 3ku1

Playing #Tekken7 at @WizardWorld... and yeah she beat me &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## starsfan24

That was funny to watch. Kid was so serious. Lmao.


----------



## JC00

Nia knows what some of us want to see in kayfabe


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm I see that occurring on Sunday. And now in Kayfabe that might happen. Does this support the argument even more now that Nia we'll help Alexa win? I hope. I really do. Not just so we know WWE officials are not going to punish her for that segment. But as far as the division goes, Alexa retaining via heel move is best choice. Be so awesome if Alexa wins. And Nia Carrys her on her shoulder like that.


----------



## 3ku1

Well Nia back Alexa up on Sunday? Alexa retweets #TeamRude 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871227600626106368


----------



## 3ku1

From Cageside. Alexa worried about her match at ER. In terms of height lol. She's concerned she's too short to grab the stick. Speaking in third person, and in character clearly. 

"I am quite nervous about it actually. I have hit Bayley with that thing so many times and I have a feeling that she really wants to get me back for that. I'm actually kind of nervous about trying to reach the thing. It's a race to see who can get to it first. I don't know if you know this, but I'm 5 feet tall. I don't know if I can reach all the way up there to grab that stick. Do I let Bayley grab it first and then take it away from her? I don't know. That's what my main concern is, what if I climb up there and then just can't reach it? I'm hoping that doesn't happen, but if it does, I'll have to do whatever it takes to get it down."

Joshing? Haha. We'll see.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If the plan was to keep Nia off TV to make her interference more of a surprise, why the hell would Nia complain on social media about not being used? Surely somebody would have told her not to worry about it because it's a storyline thing, right? I see Bayley beating the hell out of Lexi with that kendo stick and pinning her clean in the middle of the ring. Wow, what an incredible journey back to the title for the underdog Bayley. She missed that belt for a whole month...


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> If the plan was to keep Nia off TV to make her interference more of a surprise, why the hell would Nia complain on social media about not being used? Surely somebody would have told her not to worry about it because it's a storyline thing, right? I see Bayley beating the hell out of Lexi with that kendo stick and pinning her clean in the middle of the ring. Wow, what an incredible journey back to the title for the underdog Bayley. She missed that belt for a whole month...


yeah because Bayleys been booked so dominant against Alexa lately. She is going to squash her. Come on. If anything Alexa should squash her based on recent booking. As for Nia she was subtle in her shade. Some suggest it's a Kayfabe tweet. In any case. Considering current WWE creative. Nia well prob interfer anyway. I mean they let Alexa beat Bayley in her hometown. If your right, it's more of a reflection of poor booking practices. Their was no point giving Alexa the title then. I'm still hoping Alexa pulls a heel move and retains. I don't see the point of Bayley winning back the belt yet. And Alexa predictably wanting a rematch.

And are you saying Nia is that stupid. She would publically critisize the company's booking? It has to be a Kayfabe tweet. In any case. I don't think it matters tweets. On tv the audience has not seen Nia onscreen for weeks now. One tweet won't change that. Especially if it is a Kayfabe tweet.


----------



## 3ku1

WWE promoting the match...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871275525330706436


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa knows what's going to happen 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871351838863446016


----------



## Jersey

Wonder if she'll debut new cosplay attire tonight.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Wonder if she'll debut new cosplay attire tonight.


Heard maybe a Wonder Woman cospay. Hopefully.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Heard maybe a Wonder Woman cosplay. Hopefully.


 That would be great, but she did mention wonder woman, chucky in that video I posted yesterday.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871366106631491588


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871366106631491588


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Wonder if she'll debut new cosplay attire tonight.


If she doesn't tweet out a teaser about it within the next few hours, then i'd say no. She tweeted out teasers for EC and WM.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> If she doesn't tweet out a teaser about it within the next few hours, then i'd say no. She tweeted out teasers for EC and WM.


I kinda prefer for her not to tweet about it and surprise us but that's just me.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Yeah I would rather just be a surprise as well, but it would make 100% for Wonder Woman since it's came out this weekend


----------



## Banez

I wouldn't mind seeing her wrestle in the attire we saw on that shoot.


----------



## 3ku1

WWE obviously not trying to mute this match. Still a featured match for them. I just have this feeling Alexa retains. But im expecting either outcome. It's WWE after all 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871434091345969152


----------



## Jersey

I don't think bayley is winning although I could be wrong.


----------



## Jericho-79

Anyone thinking about buying Alexa's signature gloves over at WWE Shop?:wink2:


----------



## JC00

Jericho-79 said:


> Anyone thinking about buying Alexa's signature gloves over at WWE Shop?:wink2:


That wink is an acknowledgement that they sold out like the 2nd day they were available, right?


----------



## 3ku1

Tonight's To-Do

-Grab Kendo Stick

- Remain #Raw Women's champion

- Beat Bayley with Kendo Stick

- Watch Bayley Cry

- Leave Baitmore 

#ExtremeRules


----------



## nyelator

The thread is on 666 weird.


----------



## Jersey

This & Mandy's thread are my favorites.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> This & Mandy's thread are my favorites.


I enjoy the Carmella and Maryse ones as well


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm interesting Nia is on the kick off panel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871506276697554944


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> I enjoy the Carmella and Maryse ones as well


That's cool but Mandy's thickness is insane.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Hmm interesting Nia is on the kick off panel.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871506276697554944



So much for the "surprise interference" idea... Now we definitely know she's dropping the belt.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> So much for the "surprise interference" idea... Now we definitely know she's dropping the belt.





Spoiler: Potential



Take a look at the odds on 5dimes, smart money came in.....


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> So much for the "surprise interference" idea... Now we definitely know she's dropping the belt.


No we dont. Honestly enough. Alexa Doesent need help to Beat Bayley anyway. Clearly..


----------



## KC Armstrong

Whoever is writing this shit is so fucking stupid, seriously. Why the fuck did they keep Nia off television for the last 3 weeks and then have her show up on the kickoff show? Sometimes all you can do is bang your fucking head against the wall with these morons.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> That's cool but Mandy's thickness is insane.


The Mandy thread is my 4th favorite


----------



## 3ku1

I think Alexa is more thicker. But this is the Alexa thread.

Look just enjoy their match huh. Even if Bliss drops the belt so what. All reports say Alexa is in their long term plans. Like Sasha. She is in the CW Division currently. But she like Alexa is in their long term plans. Alexa may lose in the short term. But in the long term she well be fine. This idea one title loss means she well be buried is absurd to say the least.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Raw 5/8: Nia says Alexa just found a new best friend, clearly implies she will help Alexa retain the title against Bayley, and accompanies her to the ring
Raw 5/15: Nia not on Raw
Raw 5/22: Nia not on Raw
Raw 5/29: Nia not on Raw
PPV 6/4: Nia on the kickoff show, will have nothing to do with the outcome of the match


... and they are PAYING people to come up with this.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

rooting for bliss but i wouldn't mind if bayley wins


----------



## 3ku1

I would..

Damn Bayley rubbing salt in the wound with that segment lol. Tbf though that's prob a compliment "She proved she's no rock and Mankind"

Coming soon 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871527159176867840


----------



## starsfan24

I'm just hoping it's a semi-passable match and they don't just go for the stick the entire time.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah it might be taking turns taking the stick. Vice Versa. Until someone really takes the stick etc. Hopefully some decent spots and bumps.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss is next. Nervous


----------



## starsfan24

Here we go. Please can we get some Wonder Woman gear! :mark:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

aww no cosplay


----------



## 3ku1

Push up bra though :lol

Interesting Alexa got more pops. Bayley got boos.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa squashed her!!!!! I'm legitimately shocked


----------



## NasJayz

YES YES YES YES YES YES LEXI DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC00

Let the salt flow.......................


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Let the salt flow.......................


i was bout to say that. though bayley should have had a few wacks at alexa


----------



## starsfan24

Hard meh. Would've liked to see Bayley get some shots in. Pretty stupid that Alexa just beat her clean easily.


----------



## 3ku1

Funny I thought the match was decent. Booked pretty well. Bayley looked strong tbh. She had the upper hand 60% of the match. She got the kendo stick first. And then she held it first. But Alexa showed her great in ring psychology. Bayley waited too long. Alexa speared her. And took control. I'm genuinely shocked though. I did not expect A squash match win for Alexa. I expected a heel move. But most of I'm pleased this proves Wwe officials are clearly not Mad at her. @KCArmstrong where you at? . So yeah maybe Bayley should of got some hits in. But then again it is consistent with her character not being aggressive. Abs I think Alexa winning easily in the end. Was showing that. I like WWE are maintaining Alexas dominance. She is a little star right now. So most of I'm pleased they diddnt punish Lexi for that segment.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

it kinda makes me worry for bayley. shes still pretty over with the kids, i just hope the office isnt gonna bury her


----------



## starsfan24

The match was not booked well at all. The whole point was to finally see Bayley get her shots in on Alexa that she hasn't gotten yet. She got the stick and just stared at her. Fucking stupid.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> The match was not booked well at all. The whole point was to finally see Bayley get her shots in on Alexa that she hasn't gotten yet. She got the stick and just stared at her. Fucking stupid.


Not really stupid. Alexa has always outsmarted Bayley. So it was consistent booking imo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THE GODDESS retains and the meltdowns in the RAW section will be GLORIOUS :curry! I can't wait until MACHOMANJOHNCENA logs in :curry2*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

lol that sign in the corner


----------



## JC00

Legit BOSS said:


> *=MACHOMANJOHNCENA logs in :curry2*




Think he should be more worried about how Becky is going to be booked now that SD is getting away from the clusterfuck booking that they've had the last 3 months.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Think he should be more worried about how Becky is going to be booked now that SD is getting away from the clusterfuck booking that they've had the last 3 months.


when she doesnt win money in the bank, or has it cashed in on her, it will all be alexa's fault


----------



## nyelator

Lenny Leonard said:


> it kinda makes me worry for bayley. shes still pretty over with the kids, i just hope the office isnt gonna bury her


I do.


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> it kinda makes me worry for bayley. shes still pretty over with the kids, i just hope the office isnt gonna bury her


I have no idea what they do next with her. Buried the hell out of her this whole feud.


----------



## 3ku1

Bayley just couldent get extreme...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> I have no idea what they do next with her. Buried the hell out of her this whole feud.


a move to smackdown could help. move her and alicia for carmella and nattie


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> I have no idea what they do next with her. Buried the hell out of her this whole feud.


Funny you say that. Seeing all week in this thread ppl were saying Wwe were going to bury Alexa... I don't think Alexa has buried Bayley. Boooking has. Bayley was dieing as champ. Tbh I hope they give Alexa a fresh feud now. Move on. Not Nia..

ETA: ppl are saying they cut the time on the Womsns title match. To extend the main event. This match could of Been booked better I agree. But I thought it was decent. And right outcome .


----------



## JC00

And people complaining about Alexa looking strong, MEH didn't hear them complaining when she was getting squashed by Naomi and losing clean to Mickie 2 weeks before WM on SD..


----------



## 3ku1

They seem to have amnesia when it comes to Alexa jobbing to Naomi every week. Before Mania. Then tapping to Naomi at WM!!!!' I mean honestly. She's been booked strong towards Bayley. And only Bayley. And now she's superwoman! :duck


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871533461521260544
First consecutive ppv win in Alexas career...


----------



## JC00

Meh no Alexa on Raw Talk but I guess that's to be expected, she was on it last month and to be fair WWE gives her like 10 minute promo segments every week now.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871551953595228160


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871533461521260544
> First consecutive ppv win in Alexas career...


That photo ;D


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00




----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## starsfan24

I'm fine with her winning and the outcome. Just should've been done differently is all.


----------



## nyelator

Bad match


----------



## 3ku1

Really? I liked the match. But that's just me. I agree it could of been booked better. But at least the outcome was correct booking.


----------



## starsfan24

I knew it would be bad. I knew it would just be them going for the stick. And then compound that by it being a squash for the most part. Just bad all around.

On the bright side! She's still the champ and I get to see her defend the title live!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

so any new anti lexi threads popping up or the old ones being bumped


----------



## starsfan24

Most of them are in the match thread and a few Bayley threads that are pumping in the hate. 

A lot more than usual backstage shenanigans accusations comments going around the board. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

I'm more relieved Alexa is fine after that segment who shall not be named lol. It was kinda booked like that. I liked the part where they both stared the stick down. And Bayley got it first. I mean if Bayley hit Alexa even once. It would of been better. Squash match. Better Alexa then Bayley. Based on recent booking. Now hopefully Alexa gets a fresh feud. Considering its stipulation. It was always going to be booked who gets the stick first. Who hits who first. Bayley hits Alexa. Alexa gets it back. Wallops Bayley severall times. 123 middle of ring. It was what it was.


----------



## Mango13

nyelator said:


> Bad match


I knew it was gonna be bad as soon as they went for the kendo stick so early into the match, I figured they would at least wrestle for a little bit before trying to introduce the kendo stick into the equation, I also wasn't expecting Bayley to essentially get buried the way she did.

That being said though i'm glad Alexa retained.


----------



## nyelator

The dick sucking stuff is the worse


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> The dick sucking stuff is the worse


Yeah don't repeat that disgusting and unfounded crap in here.


----------



## starsfan24

I hate that "accusation." Like stfu. 

Gonna get me a Bliss shirt to rock at Great Balls.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Yeah don't repeat that disgusting and unfounded crap in here.


Well like I said before if we let it ego in the main section it becomes fact.


starsfan24 said:


> I hate that "accusation." Like stfu.
> 
> Gonna get me a Bliss shirt to rock at Great Balls.


Which one?


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Well like I said before if we let it ego in the main section it becomes fact.
> 
> 
> Which one?


No they are just trolls attempting to diminish Alexas place on the MR. By using Those disgusting comments. I mean where wrrr the Alexa Anti Jerket cried 2 months ago. When she was jobbing to Naomi every week. And then tapped out to her at WM!!!! Come on. Oh I see she's booked string against Bayley. Now you get those comments.


----------



## JC00

_"I hate how when heels talk shit in WWE and then they look like idiots and don't back it up"_











_"Meh, they are booking that wrestler too strong" 
_



H Y P O C R I T E S


----------



## starsfan24

Thinking about this one probably.


----------



## 3ku1

I bought that shirt male version. First WWE merch shirt I bought since Rock.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah I think this shirt is a bit more acceptable to wear than her other one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

starsfan24 said:


> I hate that "accusation." Like stfu.
> 
> Gonna get me a Bliss shirt to rock at Great Balls.


*Did you just transition from dick to Balls? *


----------



## JC00

You're at a bad place in life if you are on a message board making accusations that a 25 year old happily engaged woman is sleeping around to get her character a strong booking on the scripted fighting show she is employed to. 

Dipshits need to realize something. This is still Vince running the show and HE HAS ALWAYS valued character and mic over wrestling ability. 

Why do they think Trish and AJ got booked like they did, wasn't because of wrestling ability it was because of character and mic work....

I'm sure some of you have heard/seen this one before


(Ted Turner called Vince after he purchased Crockett Promotions)

_TED: Guess what Vince, I’m in the wrasslin’ business.

VINCE: That’s nice, Ted. I’m in the Sports Entertainment business._


----------



## starsfan24

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did you just transition from dick to Balls? *


That was totally unintentional :lol


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> _"I hate how when heels talk shit in WWE and then they look like idiots and don't back it up"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Meh, they are booking that wrestler too strong"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> H Y P O C R I T E S


Yeah accusations and Alexa is booked too strong. Seems to be the Two month cycle around here. When she wins a ppv match. Let's forget she has the worst ppv win/loss ratio out of her and the 4HW. Let's forget how bad she was booked against Naomi. Where were they when she lost the title at EC. Or tapped out at WM lol. Yeah.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Some promo advice from Bubba... Alexa Liked....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871539463306047489
She could still use that on Raw tommorro. Well WWE give her some more promo time after last weeks segment? Not sure, we'll see.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> Yeah I think this shirt is a bit more acceptable to wear than her other one.


I have all of hers 


Legit BOSS said:


> *Did you just transition from dick to Balls? *


It was a good joke


JC00 said:


> _"I hate how when heels talk shit in WWE and then they look like idiots and don't back it up"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Meh, they are booking that wrestler too strong"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> H Y P O C R I T E S





3ku1 said:


> No they are just trolls attempting to diminish Alexas place on the MR. By using Those disgusting comments. I mean where wrrr the Alexa Anti Jerket cried 2 months ago. When she was jobbing to Naomi every week. And then tapped out to her at WM!!!! Come on. Oh I see she's booked string against Bayley. Now you get those comments.


Of course they are.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Thank you WWE for not just playing monthly championship switches and letting the belt mean something again!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

starsfan24 said:


> Thinking about this one probably.


For the record since I bought that shirt I wore it as I watched Payback and Extreme Rules tonight and both times she came out victorious!


----------



## starsfan24

TraumaCaspian said:


> For the record since I bought that shirt I wore it as I watched Payback and Extreme Rules tonight and both times she came out victorious!


Maybe I have to wear the same one I wore to TLC.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas ig story


----------



## nyelator

I like the gear at least it is a new attire


----------



## 3ku1

So apparently new smark threads are. When we'll the crowds start turning on her. Some one should tell them she's a heel. Your not susposed to like her. Brahhh


----------



## starsfan24

Meltzer hinted at Nia Vs. Alexa at Summerslam possibly. That would definitely be an interesting way to go. I'd much rather see her vs Sasha but we'll see. Or do they go Nia vs Alexa right away at Great Balls?


----------



## 3ku1

Meltzer thinks he is. Genius. Wwe have been suggesting that for ages now. It's obvious Nia we'll turn on Alexa. I would prefer Alexa Sasha too. But I think they should keep Bayley and Alexa away from each Other for a while now. Maybe Alexa Nia Great Balls. Then pull the money Match of Alexa Sasha. Maybe have Alexa drop the belt to Nia. And have Nia v Bayley at SS. Alexa Sasha may not need the title.


----------



## starsfan24

It'll be interesting to see how Alexa tries to weasel her way out of the Nia match tomorrow night.


----------



## 3ku1

Is that match confirmed for Raw tommoro? Considering the obvious size difference. I expect some chicken shit heel stuff. Or you mean A Nia match full stop. Well Nia is technically still Alexas bodyguard. So yeah Chicken Shit heel stuff. Clear WWE are heading to Alexa Nia ss. I'm
Sure Alexa and Nia we'll look forward to working together. Real Life Besties and all. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871637752839798784


----------



## starsfan24

I meant like the title match at the next PPV. Getting out of that. Not tomorrow night.


----------



## 3ku1

They might have a #1 contender match. They should utilise the other girls. Have a 5 way match. To determine Alexas next opponent. Nia wins It likely. To see who faces Alexa at Great Balls lol. Silly ppv name..


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I'm just hoping it's a semi-passable match and they don't just go for the stick the entire time.





> I knew it would be bad. I knew it would just be them going for the stick. And then compound that by it being a squash for the most part. Just bad all around.





> The match was not booked well at all. The whole point was to finally see Bayley get her shots in on Alexa that she hasn't gotten yet. She got the stick and just stared at her. Fucking stupid.





> I figured they would at least wrestle for a little bit before trying to introduce the kendo stick into the equation


Just because we all expected something different it was stupid? Yeah, she didn't get her shots in because once again she hesitated and didn't show that killer instinct. They've done plenty of stupid things, but this is not one of them. To me the match was booked well because it made sense. Unlike the tag team cage match which was all about doing stupid spots for no reason (why walk out of the fucking door with both opponents down and out when I can try to climb out of there? smh) this match was about getting that kendo stick and using it. That's what they did. Why should they wrestle a normal wrestling match for 10 minutes and THEN decide to get to the point of the match? I fucking hate this shit these days. When you're actually using logic and good psychology people complain, but a splash off a fucking cage when it is absolutely retarded within the context of the match? THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Meltzer hinted at Nia Vs. Alexa at Summerslam possibly.


I don't think so. The match was barely over when Cole and Graves started talking about Nia getting the next shot. Can we dream about Alexa vs. Sasha at SummerSlam or does Nia walk into SummerSlam as champion? Things could still change, but after what happened tonight I'm starting to doubt the Bayley vs Sasha in Brooklyn rumors. Maybe they're gonna go with that for WrestleMania, who knows? 

If they don't do Bayley vs. Sasha in Brooklyn, they HAVE TO go with Alexa vs. Sasha. Nia will have her run eventually, but what do you think people would be more excited for at the 2nd biggest show of the year? There can be no doubt about that. The only problem with all of that, though: I have no fucking clue how they would book Alexa to beat Nia. She doesn't have anyone else right now to interfere for her and she damn sure won't beat Nia clean 1-on-1.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Nia Great Balls :lol. Then Alexa v Sasha at SS. Even without title. Sasha Alexa may not need the title. But if it is Alexa Sasha SS. Prob be for the title. They may go Bayley V Nia at SS. Well it's possible. I have no idea how they would book Alexa to beat Nia though. Considering the size disadvantage. Chicken Shit heel? Back in the day Mysterio beat bigger opponents. But Alexa has no aerial move set.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, I'm not gonna lie. For a second the pessimist in me considered a possible delayed punishment for Alexa, like making an impromptu title match on RAW and having Nia squash her like a bug. But Lexi was already prominently featured in the Great Balls of Fire commercial they aired during the PPV tonight, so hopefully that's just me being paranoid... again.


----------



## 3ku1

Umm yeah after you thought Bayley was going to squash Alexa :lol. I don't think they well have a title match on Raw anyway. Next title match we'll be at Great Balls imo. I mean if they really wanted to punish Alexa.Well if they were ever going to. The ER ppv was a perfect chance. Have Bayley Squash Ajeva in a 5 minute squash match. But Alexa squashed Bayley. So I'm thinking she's safe imo.

They should have a #1 contender match though. Utilise the other girls. Have a 5 way match or something


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Umm yeah after you thought Bayley was going to squash Alexa :lol.



I will gladly take this L. I said the whole time that I hoped I was wrong and fortunately I was.

Last thought about Extreme Rules: I liked the dueling Let's go Bayley / Let's go Bliss chants at the start of the match. Bad sign for Bayley? I know Cena and Reigns get that shit, too, but you don't really expect that with Bayley. Everyone is supposed to love her. She got quite a few boos when she was introduced, too, both backstage and in the ring. No reaction for the little jabs at Lexi about the shitty segment, either. Baltimore had no interest in trashing Lexi. 

:applause


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I thought Bayley got more boos then Alexa. Whatever that means. Maybe best they end this feud. In any case. For a while keep them apart.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BeastBrockLesnar

bliss is kinda overrated yea she got a nice ass but thats it rly not the best wrestler


----------



## 3ku1

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> bliss is kinda overrated yea she got a nice ass but thats it rly not the best wrestler


Lol. What's your point. She has great character work. Great promo work. Decent worker. So know it's more then her ass.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


Did Vince force Bliss to wear her attires higher. To cover her piercings? I don't know about that. On Sd live she wore them lower. At Payback. 2 months ago. She had attire lower. ER higher up. Non Conclusive evidence tbh. But that said I wouldent be surprised if Vince was upset by that body art. He's very image conciouss. Be just like him to bitch about that. I hear he is very high up on her though. Combined with Bliss fire merch sales. And she's smoking hot as hell. No surprises why she is getting this mega push.


----------



## nyelator

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> bliss is kinda overrated yea she got a nice ass but thats it rly not the best wrestler


You mean she has a good character over in ring work............. so the very thing wrestling is based on.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I think Alexa is more thicker.


 IT's a tie at best:grin2:


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Did Vince force Bliss to wear her attires higher. To cover her piercings? I don't know about that. On Sd live she wore them lower. At Payback. 2 months ago. She had attire lower. ER higher up. Non Conclusive evidence tbh. But that said I wouldent be surprised if Vince was upset by that body art. He's very image conciouss. Be just like him to bitch about that. I hear he is very high up on her though. Combined with Bliss fire merch sales. And she's smoking hot as hell. No surprises why she is getting this mega push.


All I could think off listening to the last half.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar

nyelator said:


> You mean she has a good character over in ring work............. so the very thing wrestling is based on.


divas in wrestling are there to put on bra and panties matches


----------



## Jersey

Wonder who Bliss faces at GBOF & SS.


----------



## nyelator

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> divas in wrestling are there to put on bra and panties matches


But your last post here would say very different.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah because this is 2003. I think woman's wrestling has evolved a bit since then...


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Wonder who Bliss faces at GBOF & SS.


Alexa v Sasha is my preference for SS. As for GBF I have no idea. Prob Nia. But how would they book Alexa to beat Nia? I have no idea.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Alexa v Sasha is my preference for SS. As for GBF I have no idea. Prob Nia. But how would they book Alexa to beat Nia? I have no idea.


Rage DQ from Nia? OR maybe Bliss gets herself DQed or counted out or Nia gets outsmarted 


3ku1 said:


> Yeah because this is 2003. I think woman's wrestling has evolved a bit since then...


Just a tiny bit.............


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Alexa v Sasha is my preference for SS. As for GBF I have no idea. Prob Nia. But how would they book Alexa to beat Nia? I have no idea.


Ohhh man if she beats Nia clean in the middle of the ring I think this place will explode.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Alexa v Sasha is my preference for SS. As for GBF I have no idea. Prob Nia. But how would they book Alexa to beat Nia? I have no idea.


Bliss vs Banks would be nice, Bliss would have to turn face to defeat Nia.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar

nyelator said:


> But your last post here would say very different.


cuz i said she has a nice ass right


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> Bliss vs Banks would be nice, Bliss would have to turn face to defeat Nia.


I'd bet she weasels her way out of a Nia match until a bit later. I have no clue who she faces at GBoF. Could be Nia I guess, but I'd bet they wait on it.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Bliss vs Banks would be nice, Bliss would have to turn face to defeat Nia.


Yeah not sure character work is the reason Alexa booking wise be difficult to defeat Nia. Sounds like they may turn Nia face. Which would be all kinds of stupid. But more size disadvantages. Alexa ain't Rey Mysterio. I guess they could book Alexa over came the odds. They could sell it as David v Goliath I suspose. Alexa we'll weasle her way out of a Nia match. In Kayfabe Alexa has always made it clear. She can't or won't take on Nia. So I'm betting they drag out her GBOF opponent


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> I'd bet she weasels her way out of a Nia match until a bit later. I have no clue who she faces at GBoF. Could be Nia I guess, but I'd bet they wait on it.


Surprised nobody said Mickie or Foxxy. Perhaps Summer Rae will return and feud with her.


----------



## starsfan24

Hard to sell David vs Goliath when David is the heel. There's sympathy for the underdog David. Not when she's a heel champion.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yeah not sure character work is the reason Alexa booking wise be difficult to defeat Nia. Sounds like they may turn Nia face. Which would be all kinds of stupid. But more size disadvantages. Alexa ain't Rey Mysterio. I guess they could book Alexa over came the odds. They could sell it as David v Goliath I suspose. Alexa we'll weasle her way out of a Nia match. In Kayfabe Alexa has always made it clear. She can't or won't take on Nia. So I'm betting they drag out her GBOF opponent


I would rather them for turn bliss face in that scenario.


----------



## nyelator

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> cuz i said she has a nice ass right


No you said she is not good in ring.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh shit salt just got real. Wwe just now promoting Great Balls of Fire. And featured Bliss name alongside Brock And Roman...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871713302933647360
"Watch Universal Champion Brock Lesnar, Raw Woman's Champion Alexa Bliss, Roman Reigns and your favourite superstars at WWE Great Balls of Fire, streaming live on Sunday July 9"


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Oh shit salt just got real. Wwe just now promoting Great Balls of Fire. And featured Bliss name alongside Brock And Roman...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871713302933647360


Lol


----------



## Café de René

That fucking sign.


----------



## 3ku1

Café de René said:


> That fucking sign.


I'm a bit slow. Someone enlighten me. What does that exactly mean lol?


----------



## 3ku1

Well Meltzer to be expected wasent a fan of the match. But gave glowing reviews to the overbooked tag cage matches etc. Everyone takes Meltzers views as wisdom though. End of day it's just one mans opinion.


----------



## Café de René

3ku1 said:


> I'm a bit slow. Someone enlighten me. What does that exactly mean lol?


It's a reference to video games mark wars between Nintendo and Sega fanboys.


----------



## tommo010

3ku1 said:


> I'm a bit slow. Someone enlighten me. What does that exactly mean lol?


This 


Café de René said:


> It's a reference to video games mark wars between Nintendo and Sega fanboys.





> A marketing term coined by Sega in 1992 to advertise the Genesis console's faster performance compared to the rival SNES. Sega originally coined the term to refer to the high-speed bandwidth and fillrate of the Genesis VDP graphics processor's DMA controller. The term is also often used to refer to Sega's advertising campaign for the Genesis in the '90s.


Basically saying WWE are Sega and they feel Alexa is better then SNES Bayley


----------



## starsfan24

Just got around to watching her Q&A from Des Moines. 

She loves Crash Bandicoot and Toy Story.

:tripsblessed


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Just got around to watching her Q&A from Des Moines.
> 
> She loves Crash Bandicoot and Toy Story.
> 
> :tripsblessed


Watch out now you might getting accused of being obsessed with her


----------



## Zappers

3ku1 said:


> Yeah I thought Bayley got more boos then Alexa. Whatever that means. Maybe best they end this feud. In any case. For a while keep them apart.


In the beginning of the PPV, Bayley's backstage interview, you heard a little booing at the end of the segment.


----------



## Zappers

On the PPV match. My observations. While happy with the final result, I wanted Alexa to take a few wacks of the kendo stick. Seemed only fair going on the build up to the PPV. I swear there was one exact moment I thought she was going to get hit. The part where Alexa was running around the ring, then at the ramp side when she went back into the ring. I figure right there Bayley was gonna catch her. Perfect camera placement, room to swing the stick. Perfect moment, but nothing.

Second, the match should have went at the very least about five minutes longer BEFORE the stick came down. Way to fast to the kendo part. Kendo stick ideas, Bayley could have elbowed with stick from the top rope. The stick could have been placed in the corner, then opponent thrown into corner and used that way. And on the finisher, Alexa should have DDT Bayley right on the kendo stick. A no brainier ending. Seriously, who writes these matches?

And third, why wasn't the stick higher? Both women could reach the stick standing on the second turnbuckle. Seriously, this annoyed me the most, why not make them have to stand on the top rung? The danger if that was the reason would be low due to pole being there for balance support. Made zero sense why it was so low. Alexa was barely upright on the middle turnbuckle and she could clearly reach it. She had to "pretend" she couldn't. So annoying.

And lastly, I was shocked that the match was right after the mixed tag match. Jeez space out the women matches why don't they. Only reason i could think of is that they knew it wasn't going to be an epic match so they wanted to get it over with? Either way , it should have been towards the last half of the show.


----------



## JC00

@nyelator I mean I can admit I probably do sometimes come off obsessive but I just ventured into the Charlotte thread, just to see the kind of posts Flair Flop makes, ya not that much different then what most of us post in here. Only difference is most of my post count is posting pictures and gifs in a fucking pictures and gifs thread. Not my fault Charlotte doesn't have as many fans regularly talking about her on here or that she isn't as photogenic and gifable as Bliss


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> @nyelator I mean I can admit I probably do sometimes come off obsessive but I just ventured into the Charlotte thread, just to see the kind of posts Flair Flop makes, ya not that much different then what most of us post in here. Only difference is most of my post count is posting pictures and gifs in a fucking pictures and gifs thread. Not my fault Charlotte doesn't have as many fans regularly talking about her on here or that she isn't as photogenic and gifable as Bliss


I agree 100%. Hell we are one of the better threads because we treat her like a person to where some of the other ones treat their subject matter like a object.


----------



## JC00

JR:

_"Alexa Bliss is the female version of Buddy Rogers who everyone noticed one step thru the entrance. #MissBliss has "it."_


----------



## Dell

Nothing beats Alexa in black attire.


----------



## TheXcception423

KC Armstrong said:


> Just because we all expected something different it was stupid? Yeah, she didn't get her shots in because once again she hesitated and didn't show that killer instinct. They've done plenty of stupid things, but this is not one of them. To me the match was booked well because it made sense. Unlike the tag team cage match which was all about doing stupid spots for no reason (why walk out of the fucking door with both opponents down and out when I can try to climb out of there? smh) this match was about getting that kendo stick and using it. That's what they did. Why should they wrestle a normal wrestling match for 10 minutes and THEN decide to get to the point of the match? I fucking hate this shit these days. When you're actually using logic and good psychology people complain, but a splash off a fucking cage when it is absolutely retarded within the context of the match? THIS IS AWESOME!



Completely agree. I mean honestly, they could be playing off Bayley's gimmick of just being a, "hugger" and too soft, not wanting to hurt people. Her totally getting demolished could set up her getting more, "mean" I guess you could say. I wouldn't be surprised if you don't just see her snap and beat Bliss for the title the same way Bliss went over last night. People just assume, "squash" matches, but there could be a legitimate story they're going to tell with it later.


----------



## nyelator

The hat threads are rambling at this point


----------



## starsfan24

Here we gooooo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871783759355539456


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Just because we all expected something different it was stupid? Yeah, she didn't get her shots in because once again she hesitated and didn't show that killer instinct. They've done plenty of stupid things, but this is not one of them. To me the match was booked well because it made sense. Unlike the tag team cage match which was all about doing stupid spots for no reason (why walk out of the fucking door with both opponents down and out when I can try to climb out of there? smh) this match was about getting that kendo stick and using it. That's what they did. Why should they wrestle a normal wrestling match for 10 minutes and THEN decide to get to the point of the match? I fucking hate this shit these days. When you're actually using logic and good psychology people complain, but a splash off a fucking cage when it is absolutely retarded within the context of the match? THIS IS AWESOME!


Bang on here. Couldn't have said it better myself. 

It's a capture the weapon and use it on your opponent match. You aren't gonna get a 3.5 star match and you really shouldn't expect it.


----------



## nyelator

At least she retained


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Here we gooooo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871783759355539456


Damn it's too early for interaction between the two. WWE should've booked it like how HHH vs Batista wm 21 was booked. Have Nia take bliss opponents out before eventually turning on her.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Damn it's too early for interaction between the two. WWE should've booked it like how HHH vs Batista wm 21 was booked. Have Nia take bliss opponents out before eventually turning on her.


My favorite story.


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> My favorite story.


 It told a great story.


----------



## Jam




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> It told a great story.



We'll just because they are teasing the turn on twitter. Doesent mean they well do it on this Raw. It we'll be too obvious. They well tease it. Nia well be like Blissy I'm still your matey but just so you know I want that title. So it we'll plant the idea in the audiences mind. When well she turn on Bliss.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> We'll just because they are teasing the turn on twitter. Doesent mean they well do it on this Raw. It we'll be too obvious. They well tease it. Nia well be like Blissy I'm still your matey but just so you know I want that title. So it we'll plant the idea in the audiences mind. When well she turn on Bliss.


It will happen, rewatch the kick-off show and count how many times Nia mentioned how she wanted the title next.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> It will happen, rewatch the kick-off show and count how many times Nia mentioned how she wanted the title next.


I'm not saying it won't happen. Just it's too soon to pull ot


----------



## FlacoMan

Couldn't watch the event live so I just watched the match minutes ago without spoilers. Man, I fucking loved how Alexa destroyed Bayley with the kendo, don't know how many hits she connected, but that was WONDERFUL to see. The match was a little short, but I enjoyed the beat up anyway.

I'm very curious of seeing what's next if another contender comes up or the feud continues.

PS 1: Cameramen didn't disappoint, good job.
PS 2: I was waiting for DDT of Death on the stick, never happened =(

Anyway, I'm happy that Alexa retains :yas


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I'm not saying it won't happen. Just it's too soon to pull ot


I said that already lol


----------



## JC00

If they are doing Alexa/Nia I could see have them have Alexa do some chicken-shit heel stuff to delay it as long as possible.


Also if they are having Nia come out tonight to challenge her, I could see Sasha interrupting and saying she wants a shot too. If so I think we could see a triple threat at GBOF in which it plays into Alexa delaying facing Nia one-on-one and getting the pin on Sasha or if they don't put Sasha in maybe they put Mickie in.


----------



## starsfan24

She's already started on Twitter. :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Well Meltzer to be expected wasent a fan of the match. But gave glowing reviews to the overbooked tag cage matches etc. Everyone takes Meltzers views as wisdom though. End of day it's just one mans opinion.


Meltzer loves those Young Bucks matches where they hit 100 superkicks, so I'm not surprised by the fact that he liked the dumbest match on the card that made absolutely no sense. When a guy can easily win the match by walking out the door and decides not to because he has some more spots to get in, the match automatically gets 0 stars from me. 

Best match on that card, easily, was Miz vs. Ambrose. No crazy spots, but beautiful, logical storytelling. Miz being the perfect heel, using every trick in the book to try and get Dean disqualified. THAT is what wrestling used to be about.











Can this obsessed Alexa mark shut up already? Seriously, what the fuck does JR know about the business?


----------



## Mango13

KC Armstrong said:


> Can this obsessed Alexa mark shut up already? Seriously, what the fuck does JR know about the business?


Can't tell if serious or not. The dude used to be the head of talent relations, he knows a star when he sees one lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


> Can't tell if serious or not. The dude used to be the head of talent relations, he knows a star when he sees one lol.


I thought it was pretty obvious that I was being sarcastic. My point was that JR knows way more about the business than any hater on this forum or glorified fans like Meltzer.


----------



## starsfan24

Mango13 said:


> Can't tell if serious or not. The dude used to be the head of talent relations, he knows a star when he sees one lol.


Lol I had to read it a couple times too, but it was sarcasm.

The people on this board clearly know more than JR does. Obviously.


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


> Can't tell if serious or not. The dude used to be the head of talent relations, he knows a star when he sees one lol.


Oh that's definitely sarcasm directed at the Alex hate circle jerk. You know because any praise or being a fan of Alexa and it means you're an obsessed mark


----------



## starsfan24

JR's comments in his blog.



> I compared Alexa Bliss personality and 'feel' to that of the late, great Buddy Rogers who was a undersized blonde who had miles of charisma and who people put their eyes on the minute that the original 'Nature Boy' walked through the curtain. Alexa has that same "I can't take my eyes off of her" persona or so it seems. She and Bayley had a tough assignment with Kendo stick stipulation but they persevered.


----------



## Mango13

KC Armstrong said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious that I was being sarcastic. My point was that JR knows way more about the business than any hater on this forum or glorified fans like Meltzer.





starsfan24 said:


> Lol I had to read it a couple times too, but it was sarcasm.
> 
> The people on this board clearly know more than JR does. Obviously.





JC00 said:


> Oh that's definitely sarcasm directed at the Alex hate circle jerk. You know because any praise or being a fan of Alexa and it means you're an obsessed mark



Yeah my bad, it's hard to tell through text sometimes though haha.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Meltzer loves those Young Bucks matches where they hit 100 superkicks,]


Funny you should say that. I made mention during Backlash during the Usos/Fashion Police match that if this was a Young Bucks match Metlzer would have given it 4 stars but because it's not he will probably give it 2.5 stars and guess what he gave it... 2.5 stars


Guess it pays to name a move after the guy..


----------



## 3ku1

JR approves of Bliss and the match. Personally I well take JR's assement over Meltzer. 

Sasha wants a shot at the title. Sasha v Nia #1 contender match down the line? Depends how far they go with Sasha on 205 live. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871864388415770624


----------



## JC00

Well if they are tweeting that out 45 minutes before Raw starts my gut tells me Sasha will also stake a claim at being # 1 contender but like many times before I could be wrong


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> JR's comments in his blog.


"Miles of charisma"













> Well if they are tweeting that out 45 minutes before Raw starts my gut tells me Sasha will also stake a claim at being # 1 contender but like many times before I could be wrong


If Sasha does become #1 contender after all, then I guess they're still going with the original plan. In that case Sasha gets the belt at Great Balls of Fire, Sasha vs Bayley at SummerSlam and Lexi vs. Nia on the SummerSlam kickoff show.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871864388415770624


I don't want to see boring sasha vs nia match. I only want to see Bliss vs Banks at summerslam. Bliss needs a filler feud until SS.


----------



## JC00

.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Bliss won't be on the kickoff show. They featured her with Roman and Brock in the promo lol. She just squashed Bayley come on. She well be defending at Gbof. Just who. I'm thinking Four way. Alexa, Nia, Sasha, Bayley. Their well be a #1 contender match. Just question who. Having a four way. Gets away from just Bliss v Nia.


----------



## starsfan24

Got a feeling she drops it tonight for some reason.


----------



## 3ku1

Shit they better not hot shot to Nia tonight. Best theybectend and drag this out. Going good having Alexa having a long reign. Give the title cred. Don't ruin that. Ppv Alexa should drop not Raw


----------



## KC Armstrong

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, I'm not gonna lie. For a second the pessimist in me considered a possible delayed punishment for Alexa, like making an impromptu title match on RAW and having Nia squash her like a bug.



Fuck me.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Fuck me.


They buried the hell out of last week's segment too. Not a good feeling right now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Putting the title on Nia is not a bad idea at all. *


----------



## starsfan24

The more I think about it the more I think it's gonna happen, but I don't mind it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

A title change with no build, no feud and no storyline just to punish a certain performer for one bad night is always a brilliant idea.

... and yes, being sarcastic again.


----------



## 3ku1

Did Alexa drop it to Nia? Sorry awful idea imo. Hot shotting to Nia is awful. They need to build it properly. Alexa retaining gave cred to the belt. Seeing all the woman we'll be ringside. I'm hoping interference. DQ finish. Have Angle come out announce a #1 contender match next Taw. Have Nia earn the right. Don't make the same mistake with Bayley Charlotte.

Taking shots all night towards Lexi for that segment. I refuse to nekdibe they well punish her though. After they had her squash Bayley At ER. Wouldent be surprised if they had Alexa beat Nia in the middle of the ring.


----------



## JC00

Nah it's too quick.. Alexa wins her feud with Bayley convincingly and then drops it a day later? Can we get a little build? It would be Alexa/Naomi all over again and even that had like 2 weeks of build.


----------



## 3ku1

If Alexa drops it they need to build it properly over the next month. Have her drop at GBOF. Not fucking Raw. Wake up creative

The fact Dana, Mickie etc re ring side. Obviously going to be a DQ finish. Akexa retains. #1 contender match announced for next week


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> If Alexa drops it they need to build it properly over the next month. Have her drop at GBOF. Not fucking Raw. Wake up creative


They've been on autopilot since Mania just waiting for Summerslam.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Taking shots all night towards Lexi for that segment.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

if she does end up dropping it, its not so bad. her and nia are best friends so they would love that


----------



## 3ku1

I don't care if they are best friends :duck. It's devaluing the belt. It's just lazy booking. Have Nia win it at Great Balls. They need to havevAkeca hold it to at least Great Balls or SS. As it is with Dana and Mickie etc. ring side. You have to beieve a DQ finish happprns


----------



## starsfan24

Well here we go. With people at ringside I'm expecting shenanigans. Although I can't even imagine this place if Alexa won clean right here.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa wins clean I'm calling it :lol


----------



## starsfan24

For the record she shouldn't win clean. At all.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Oh that's definitely sarcasm directed at the Alex hate circle jerk. You know because any praise or being a fan of Alexa and it means you're an obsessed mark


Or a horny teenage boy.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

all right here we go


----------



## nyelator

Nervous


----------



## starsfan24

SHE KEPT IT!

I'll take it.


----------



## JC00

Come on guys. Did you see how many segments she had tonight? 

-Recap of the match
-Angle Segment
-Locker room segment with the other women
-Interview
-Superstar Profile
-Title match 

No way is she dropping before at least the next PPV


----------



## 3ku1

Woooo Bliss showing her incredible ring smart and in ring psychology. Outsmarting a Nia! Good love Wee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871919352211046400


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Come on guys. Did you see how many segments she had tonight?
> 
> -Recap of the match
> -Angle Segment
> -Locker room segment with the other women
> -Interview
> -Superstar Profile
> -Title match
> 
> No way is she dropping before at least the next PPV



I'm not watching the show live, but didn't 3ku1 say they were shitting on her all night long? That's not a good sign, don't care how many segments she was involved in.


----------



## 3ku1

Well they made two references to the segment. Angle mocked it. Wouldent say all night long. But they allowed her to squash Bayley. So I'll say no more punishment we'll come from it. If they wanted to they would of just had Bayley squash Akexa in 5 mins at ER. I'll say WWE welll be loving on from it now. I think as fans we should too


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not watching the show live, but didn't 3ku1 say they were shitting on her all night long? That's not a good sign, don't care how many segments she was involved in.


No clue what he is talking about.

They made a comment about last week in the segment she had with Angle. and that was it 

Other segments were

-Commentary team putting her over for putting Bayley out of action
-Her trying to get the other women to complain about Nia getting a title shot
-Pre-match interview where she shit on the other women
-Superstar Profile video hyping her up


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not watching the show live, but didn't 3ku1 say they were shitting on her all night long? That's not a good sign, don't care how many segments she was involved in.


-Recap was good.
-Kurt absolutely shit on her about last week
-Locker room they pretty much shit on her (not for the segment last week)
-Interview was good
-Profile was awesome
-The match was whatever. She got thrown around tho :lol

Kind of all over the place tonight. But she's been on all night at least.


----------



## FlacoMan

So we get a triple threat for #1 contender next week? It seems so.


----------



## 3ku1

What I love how they are booking Alexa in regards to Nia. Is isolating on te size difference. Alexa wants nothing to do with Nia. And weasels her way out of the match. It is very logical booking. You don't get enough of that in Wwe these days.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> -Recap was good.
> -Kurt absolutely shit on her about last week
> -Locker room they pretty much shit on her (not for the segment last week)
> -Interview was good
> -Profile was awesome
> -The match was whatever. She got thrown around tho :lol
> 
> Kind of all over the place tonight. But she's been on all night at least.



Well, if it was really just a comment by Kurt, that's not too bad. The other chicks aren't supposed to say good things about her.

I'm not ready to declare that she's out of the woods yet, though. She's not in the clear yet.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> What I love how they are booking Alexa in regards to Nia. Is isolating on te size difference. Alexa wants nothing to do with Nia. And weasels her way out of the match. It is very logical booking. You don't get enough of that in Wwe these days.



Nah, I don't care about stuff like that. All I want to see is people going through tables or jumping off cages. #ThisIsAwesome


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, if it was really just a comment by Kurt, that's not too bad. The other chicks aren't supposed to say good things about her.
> 
> I'm not ready to declare that she's out of the woods yet, though. She's not in the clear yet.


Man it is quite possible she is. Reports and Dirtsheets all of last week. Reported no specific heat over the segment. Several reports saying backstage officials are not blaming her for it. Now are their sources are reputable? Unsure. But Wrestling media outlets all reported consistencies. They then allow Alexa to squash Bayley at ER. Essentially ending the feud. So I don't know from this point on if Alexa is out of the woods yet. But it's looking likely.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Man it is quite possible she is. Reports and Dirtsheets all of last week. Reported no specific heat over the segment. Several reports saying backstage officials are not blaming her for it. Now are their sources are reputable? Unsure. But Wrestling media outlets all reported consistencies. They then allow Alexa to squash Bayley at ER. Essentially ending the feud. So I don't know from this point on if Alexa is out of the woods yet. But it's looking likely.



Whether she is or isn't, I just hope they're done talking about the segment now. I hope they got it out of their system. Bayley did it last night, Kurt did it tonight. That should be it. Let's forget about it and move on. The Old Day segment was mentioned a couple of times, the guys even poked fun at themselves, but they didn't go on an on about it for weeks.


----------



## JC00

waits for one of the usual people to make a thread about how Alexa had too many segments tonight


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> waits for one of the usual people to make a thread about how Alexa had too many segments tonight



... and I will continue to not give a single fuck about those threads or the people creating them.

I will have a couple of Steveweisers, though.


----------



## 3ku1

She diddnt have enough segments...


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> She diddnt have enough segments...


From what I understand there were several segments which did not involve Alexa, so you are correct. That is not acceptable.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871918249583280128
They should have a #1 contender match next week. It was so obvious how they kept Sasha away from Alexa. That is clearly the money match for them at SS. If they don't pull Bayley v Sasha. 

Nia, Dana, Mickie #1 contender match next week. I only see Nia winning it. Only problem how the hell well they book Alexa to win? I don't normally care about her size. Because Bayley is only really 2 inches taller. But Nias size difference is really noticeable.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah if Alexa beats Nia this place is going to be a gong show. The size difference was quite funny.


----------



## 3ku1

That is why I loved the sensible booking. Alexa knows she has no shot in beating Nia. Never liked how Rey Mysterio would constantly beat competitiors bigger then him. I don't want Bliss to get a clean win over Nia. I don't want the salt here to be inflammed (or do I?). Maybe they go Four way match or something? Akexa retains without actually pinning Nia. I don't know. As it is I wish they kept Nia Alexas heavy for a while. Before they turned Nia.


----------



## Flair Flop




----------



## 3ku1

Flair Flop said:


>



Yeah that's my point. Bayley is taller then Alexa. But not so much. It's not possible to book Alexa to be elevated through her attitude and character work. With Nia though. The size is just to obvious


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Yeah if Alexa beats Nia this place is going to be a gong show. The size difference was quite funny.


Bayley has not only beaten Nia clean, she has submitted her in the past. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Bayley has not only beaten Nia clean, she has submitted her in the past. Who gives a fuck?


I don't have a problem with it. I just know people on WF will.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> I don't have a problem with it. I just know people on WF will.


I love the fact that people on this forum would lose their shit. That makes it even better.


----------



## 3ku1

If anything Alexa beating Nia at Great Balls of Fire! Sounds like Tom Jones should sing the theme :lol. Because of its shock value. No one well expect it. But yeah I can see the threads now. Alexa is booked too strong. It's entertainment anyway who gives a Shit. Shit fans these days take pro wrestling way too seriously

When you realised you forgot to Feed the ?


----------



## FlacoMan

Damn...


----------



## JC00

And of course Dana's first time on TV in over a month she stiffs Alexa and busts her lip.....


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> And of course Dana's first time on TV in over a month she stiffs Alexa and busts her lip.....


Alexas lip?


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah it got busted open when she was on the outside.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> And of course Dana's first time on TV in over a month she stiffs Alexa and busts her lip.....


#DanasGonnaDana


----------



## 3ku1

Wonder if Wwe we'll punish her for that :lol


----------



## JC00

FlacoMan said:


>


Laughed at this one. Just look at how wild her hair looks. Looks like she is an 80s glam rock musician.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Wonder if Wwe we'll punish her for that :lol


Think she already did with Alexa's "You've progressed so much this year" comment to her in the dressing room segment.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871917533875589120


----------



## 3ku1

According To PW Mania. Take it with a grain of salt

"Backstage news on the Alexa Bayley feud. Wwe have decided to pull the plug. Due to the negative reaction it's been getting"

Prob why Bliss won so easily. To end the feud. A blind man could tell you that Alexa Bayleys feud ended at ER anyway. Alexa Nia seems the direction now. And hopefully they start rebuilding Bayley. She was left off tv for a reason. Smart.


----------



## JC00

Well they pretty much said as much tonight in the Alexa/Angle segment when Alexa said "I'm done with Bayley"


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah exactly that's why that report from backstage is no shock. Just official I suspose.


----------



## 3ku1

This is the segment WWE pretty much owned up to how bad that segment was 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871890411677200385


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Great to see she won with a classic heel way to win like she should


----------



## 3ku1

Out of Nia, Dana, and Mickie. Seeing it looks likely they well have a #1 contender match. Who out of all them. Would you want to face Alexa at GBOF?

I wouldent mind Mickie. I don't care about the face heel thing. Working with a vet like Mickie he good for Alexa. She's a vet, Alexa is the upstart. So theirs a story their. I remember Austin said it should of been the match at mania.


----------



## Wildcat410

It's good that they did not ignore how awful that segment was last week. When life (or booking) gives you lemons........ Kurt is always fucking cool.

I have not finished watching Raw yet. From what I gather, they did not go how I might have gone though. Apparently Bayley did not appear at all? Eh, I get why they figure she could use a cool off. But why not have her get some whacks in or attack Lexi as a going away present? Yeah, the feud is over and she lost. But that way they could start transitioning her character.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well i think the whole "Bayley Get a few wacks in on Alexa" is passé now. The whole thing was booked as Bayley diddnt have the aggressive streak in her being the huggable one. Alexa does. So personally I wouldent see point in that. I think best for both girls they just move on. I actually prefer they keep Bayley off tv for a whole now. They really buried her in this feud.


----------



## 3ku1

I've always loved the idea of not being what everyone expects me to be ��
#blissfit 

Hmm Kayfabe, or subtle shade...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Do you have any remaining doubt that WWE actively tried to scrub last week's segment @JC00?*






*It's been proven time and time again that verbal burials from on air personalties come from the top, and represent their true feelings about a wrestler or segment.*


----------



## 3ku1

You don't need to be a rocket scientist to know that. However they've kept it in the international Hulu subscriber. I agree verbal barbs do generally come from the top. This was Wwes way of scrubbing the segment. But it's not like they had Alexa lose the title in a 5 minute bury match. Or the next night her squashed anyway. So I think WWE muted the segment. So In the long term Alexa we'll be more then fine.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> waits for one of the usual people to make a thread about how Alexa had too many segments tonight


The thread going right now might be an all-timer for sure.


----------



## 3ku1

What Alexa has ruined woman's wrestling. And breathing lol? Yeah anyone who actually beleive a Alexas booking has degressed woman's wrestling. I don't even know how one person beating the same person. Suddenly ruins everything. I hope Alexa beats Nia 123 in the middle of the ring. Really sick of these stupid irrelogical threads.

I don't know how anyone could possibly support any plausible argument. That Alexas booking has brought woman's wrestling back ten years ago. I'm sure when their was the Divas title. The holder in 2009 was booked strong. Sounds like those anti smarks who create these threads. Prefer Alexa to be squashed every single week. They are absolute hypocrites.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The difference between Bray Wyatt and Alexa Bliss:

Bray Wyatt calls himself a god, but ends up losing and embarrassing himself.

Alexa Bliss calls herself a goddess and backs it up by steamrolling through Bayley and Mickie the last 6 weeks.

Alexa Bliss is truly the new face of fear.


----------



## Wildcat410

FlacoMan said:


>


Ha, as JC said Alexa is ready to be on Jem.









She would be more apt as a Misfit though.









Besides as the Jem theme goes "We Are The Misfits, Our Songs Are Better." (They really are, too.) 

Bliss even sounds like a cool name for a rocker.


----------



## 3ku1

Match if you missed it.


----------



## JafarMustDie




----------



## 3ku1

IG post



Either she's now home for the first time in over a week I think. Or she goes back home tommorro.


----------



## Jericho-79

JC00 said:


> That wink is an acknowledgement that they sold out like the 2nd day they were available, right?


Actually, I was thinking about buying them myself. But I don't think they'd fit my hands snugly.


----------



## JC00

Legit BOSS said:


> *Do you have any remaining doubt that WWE actively tried to scrub last week's segment @JC00?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's been proven time and time again that verbal burials from on air personalties come from the top, and represent their true feelings about a wrestler or segment.*


Yes because scrubbing it from the history would have been never to mention it again. 

Bayley mentioned it before the match and then they did this last night. 



Did they bury it? Yes, rightfully so. 

Did they scrub it? No

Scrubbing it would be on the level of Hogan after his racial rant, how you can't search Benoit on the WWE network and Chyna.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JC00 said:


> Yes because scrubbing it from the history would have been never to mention it again.
> 
> Bayley mentioned it before the match and then they did this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they bury it? Yes, rightfully so.
> 
> Did they scrub it? No
> 
> Scrubbing it would be on the level of Hogan after his racial rant, how you can't search Benoit on the WWE network and Chyna.


*You're correct, so lets just say they weren't actively promoting it.*


----------



## JC00

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> The difference between Bray Wyatt and Alexa Bliss:
> 
> Bray Wyatt calls himself a god, but ends up losing and embarrassing himself.
> 
> Alexa Bliss calls herself a goddess and backs it up by steamrolling through Bayley and Mickie the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Alexa Bliss is truly the new face of fear.


Even does mind games better than Wyatt too.. 

Got in Bayley's head about how she couldn't get extreme and Jedi-mind tricked Mickie and Dana into helping her win.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Even does mind games better than Wyatt too..
> 
> Got in Bayley's head about how she couldn't get extreme and Jedi-mind tricked Mickie and Dana into helping her win.


At one point he has two stromtroopers in Blake and Murphy............


----------



## 3ku1

Is this about my thread on the double standards of strong booked heels. That got a response haha. It's true though. Wyatts one of my favs. But they don't book him as a strong heel who backs what he says up. They book Bliss as a bitch heel very well. Says she's the goddess of Wwe backs it up. Absolutely breaks Bayley psychologically. Showed great psychology on Raw. Wins her feuds etc. Then you get threads like Bliss has degressed woman's wrestling back to the diva era lol, load of crap. I'm sure when Charlotte has the same kinda booking, you never heard anyone saying anything.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> At one point he has two stromtroopers in Blake and Murphy............


I have no idea what that means &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> I have no idea what that means ��


Star Wars?


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Star Wars?


Are you saying Murphy and the other guy were star troopers ?? Lol. Okay.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Are you saying Murphy and the other guy were star troopers ?? Lol. Okay.


Well since I thought @JC00 said Jedi mind tricks in my head that means she was a Sith Lord then Blake and Murphy popped into my head and I went of course stromtroopers


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872158019815174145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872173974410625024
This comment was pretty good.


----------



## JC00

Hulu/International edit

All of Bliss' segments and her entrance were kept in

Stuff of note that was cut

Joe's entrance for the promo segment
Sheamus/Cesaro's match
Nia's entrance
Joe/Rollins entrances for their match
Goldust/R Truth Promos


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872158019815174145
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872173974410625024
> This comment was pretty good.


:lol hahaha gold.

That is what I love about the potential for this Alexa Nia feud. Kayfabe. Everyone knows in real life they are genuine besties. So theirs a decotamy their. If booked correctly could be good.


----------



## 3ku1

Looks like Alexa is home now. That's their kitchen lol. And she has some Disney Goodies.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872223170757103617
Wwe clearly teasing Alexa v Sasha. That if booked correctly. Should be a money match for them at Brooklyn. If they don't decide to go Bayley v Sasha.

I think we'll see Alexa v Nia at Great Balls.

Alexa face though when Sasha walked out :duck


----------



## nyelator

@CesaroSwing just said Cameron is more talented that Banks and Bliss..................... Christ


----------



## Jersey

I would've marked out if Alexa responded to sasha like this


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> @CesaroSwing just said Cameron is more talented that Banks and Bliss..................... Christ


Yeah I'm sorry. But Cameron who was Eva Marie/Rosa Mendez level of bad. Is not better then the two biggest talents in Wwe today Bliss and Banks. And I don't even like Banks. But you lose all credibility. When you say stupid shit like that. Thankfully none of these clowns are Wwe officials. Up to them. Bliss and Reigns would be jobbing every single week :lol.


----------



## CesaroSwing

nyelator said:


> @CesaroSwing just said Cameron is more talented that Banks and Bliss..................... Christ


Little joke (I didn't even say that she was more talented) and you get so annoyed you tell on me in the Alexa Bliss gif thread :lmao

Come on man


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Yeah I'm sorry. But Cameron who was Eva Marie/Rosa Mendez level of bad. Is not better then the two biggest talents in Wwe today Bliss and Banks. And I don't even like Banks. But you lose all credibility. When you say stupid shit like that. Thankfully none of these clowns are Wwe officials. Up to them. Bliss and Reigns would be jobbing every single week :lol.


He also said Bayley was more marketable 




CesaroSwing said:


> If you don't think Bayley is more marketable than Bliss I question your sanity.


I responded maybe a bit mad. 


nyelator said:


> What world do you live in where a BLONDE AND BLUE EYED TWENTY-FIVE YEAR OLD FEMALE (aka the blueprint form North American marketability) is not marketable over Bayley who falls in with Adam Rose as a gimmick domed to fail. Also a pro wrestler is a mixture of ring work,mic work,and character work so Bliss wins that as well.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

CesaroSwing said:


> Little joke (I didn't even say that she was more talented) and you get so annoyed you tell on me in the Alexa Bliss gif thread :lmao
> 
> Come on man


Close.(and I drew you here on purpose because this is her thread so we want get warnings for going off topic)


CesaroSwing said:


> Seems like she didn't say anything wrong based off that :shrug
> 
> 
> It is sad that someone like her who clearly loves wrestling and has that in ring IQ is gone while ungrateful no talent bums like Alexa Bliss and Sasha Banks are still there.


----------



## 3ku1

Please don't bring that delusional posted stupid thoughts in this thread. Like I said the guy has no cred. Cameron talented :duck. Whyvsay Bliss and Banks are bums. Then go oh I diddnt actually say that Doh! Yeah sure.

Bliss sells more merch then Any current female. So not sure what he is smoking. Bayley a gimmick that has never gotten over. Outdraws a 25 year old blue eyed blonde girl. With a character that makes her appeal to a demo outside the casual wrestling fan. Look I'm done responding to their unreasonable anti Alexa posts. Theirs just no point to it.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Please don't bring that delusional posted stupid thoughts in this thread. Like I said the guy has no cred. Cameron talented :duck.
> 
> Bliss sells more merch then Any current female. So not sure what he is smoking. Bayley a gimmick that has never gotten over. Outdraws a 25 year old blue eyed blonde girl. With a character that makes her appeal to a demo outside the casual wrestling fan. Look I'm done responding to their unreasonable anti Alexa posts. Theirs just no point to it.


I like making them feel stupid


----------



## JC00

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872223170757103617



Alexa does it better


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872240589886148608


----------



## 3ku1

Tazz, Austin, JR, Dudley etc.

But nah her fans are overrating her. Maybe THEY are under estimating her.


----------



## Jersey

It's only a matter of time before a sasha fan start dissing bliss.


----------



## starsfan24

Haters just find reason to hate. Nothing more.



PaigeLover said:


> It's only a matter of time before a sasha fan start dissing bliss.


They've raged on Twitter for sure. Ever since the #1 contender and Sasha got paired with Alicia they've been dissing her.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> They've raged on Twitter for sure. Ever since the #1 contender and Sasha got paired with Alicia they've been dissing her.






. I guess the hate couldn't wait.


----------



## JC00

Can I just say Alexa has been booked better as the Raw champion in 1 month than either of her 2 title reigns on SD and watching SD tonight Naomi just ate her 5th or 6th pin since the shake-up and has had only 1 title defense in 2 months, whereas Alexa just had 2 defenses in 2 nights. Oh not to mention we just got about are 20th multi-woman clusterfuck segment since March. But yet SD is the much better division.

Or do I come off as an obsessed Alexa mark??


----------



## CesaroSwing

nyelator said:


> He also said Bayley was more marketable
> 
> 
> 
> I responded maybe a bit mad.


That _is_ absolutely true. She was so over with the kids.

What demographic is Bliss more marketable in?

I'll stop now since I don't see the point in being in this thread of Alexa Bliss marks. If you want to post gifs or pictures of her that's fine, but I don't see why I should be involved in any conversation in this thread


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Can I just say Alexa has been booked better as the Raw champion in 1 month than either of her 2 title reigns on SD and watching SD tonight Naomi just ate her 5th or 6th pin since the shake-up and has had only 1 title defense in 2 months, whereas Alexa just had 2 defenses in 2 nights. Oh not to mention we just got about are 20th multi-woman clusterfuck segment since March. But yet SD is the much better division.
> 
> *Or do I come off as an obsessed Alexa mark*??


Nah the SD woman's division in terms of booking. Is a cluster ATM. Overbooked mess. At least On Raw you have clear defined faces and heels. Alexa Bayley at times were kinda sold out by bad booking practices. But I enjoy the logical booking. I like the woman on SD. But it's feeling a rehash of Team Bad v Team PCB ATM. Alexa v Nia may have more going for it imo. I mean it is interesting the amount of Heel champions in Wwe ATM. On the Raw exclusive Ppv Great Balls of Fire &#55357;&#56613;. Love the name. Most likely their top two title matches we'll be heel v heel. Unless Nia is the heel in this. But Alexa clearly came across as the face. Wwe teasing a Bliss face turn? Probably with the amount of merch she shifts. And she's def over. Alexa v Nia and Joe v Lesnar.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Haters just find reason to hate. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> They've raged on Twitter for sure. Ever since the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] contender and Sasha got paired with Alicia they've been dissing her.


I'm sure when Alexa was fed to Naomi. Her fans were the same. Sasha was never going to win the #1 contender match in Bliss home town. And it's not her fault what they are doing to Sasha. That's on creative.


----------



## 3ku1

Reposting as thought this was funny. Girls BF keeps his eye of Road


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Welp Becky Beards triggered. I'm teasing . But Lana just got a title match. All she had to do was, well nothing. Alexa v Nia or Lana v Naomi? Hmm I think I well go with the former.


----------



## JC00

Gonna be great seeing them mark out over Lana winning the title, yet still shit on Alexa. HYPOCRITES


----------



## 3ku1

"You only like Alexa for her looks and her ass".

Nek Minute Lana comes out in a revealing outfit, wins the title 

:mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm amazed that this forum turned on Alexa in under a year. That's usually the expiration date for a woman's hype train.*


----------



## nyelator

CesaroSwing said:


> That _is_ absolutely true. She was so over with the kids.
> 
> What demographic is Bliss more marketable in?
> 
> I'll stop now since I don't see the point in being in this thread of Alexa Bliss marks. If you want to post gifs or pictures of her that's fine, but I don't see why I should be involved in any conversation in this thread


The mainstream fan which WWE should try to target once again because she is a cool character


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Nah the SD woman's division in terms of booking. Is a cluster ATM. Overbooked mess.


Overbooked mess?

They have womens MiTB. It includes everyone except Naomi & Lana who happen to have a filler title match in the same PPV.

I dont see how thats overbooked. Thats actually utilizing every female talent you have in the roster. Just like they do currently on RAW excluding Bailey who i dont think i saw in any segments this past RAW.


----------



## nyelator

Banez said:


> Overbooked mess?
> 
> They have womens MiTB. It includes everyone except Naomi & Lana who happen to have a filler title match in the same PPV.
> 
> I dont see how thats overbooked. Thats actually utilizing every female talent you have in the roster. Just like they do currently on RAW excluding Bailey who i dont think i saw in any segments this past RAW.


Because three of the seven suck and one is undecided


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> The mainstream fan which WWE should try to target once again because she is a cool character


Thing is Alexa covers all the demos. Seen her re-tweet and like a lot of young girls wearing her shirt or doing her pose.

Even Bayley's superfan when she went to SD decked out in her merchandise


----------



## Banez

nyelator said:


> Because three of the seven suck and one is undecided


And you would rather have them sit on their ass, collect paycheck and do nothing?

Now thats a good use of talent.


----------



## starsfan24

The hypocrisy of some on here has the potential to be great if Lana wins the strap.


----------



## CesaroSwing

nyelator said:


> The mainstream fan which WWE should try to target once again because she is a cool character


No way she's cool :lmao

Majority of grown men (her target market because of her looks) aren't going to wear "Little Miss Bliss" shirts in public.

Little kids_ would _ wear a Bayley Mr. Men shirt around the place, though.


----------



## JC00

Banez said:


> Overbooked mess?
> 
> They have womens MiTB. It includes everyone except Naomi & Lana who happen to have a filler title match in the same PPV.
> 
> I dont see how thats overbooked. Thats actually utilizing every female talent you have in the roster. Just like they do currently on RAW excluding Bailey who i dont think i saw in any segments this past RAW.


If it was just MITB it would be fine. But SD has been a multi-woman clusterfuck since before WM.


----------



## starsfan24

CesaroSwing said:


> No way she's cool :lmao
> 
> *Majority of grown men (her target market because of her looks) aren't going to wear "Little Miss Bliss" shirts in public.*
> 
> Little kids_ would _ wear a Bayley Mr. Men shirt around the place, though.


You underestimate wrestling fans.


----------



## 3ku1

Stop quoting them lol...

As it is SD have had overbooked multi women matches since Marxh. Naomi hasent even defended her title since Mania. And that SD title match that Eventuated to Team PCB v Team Welcoming Comitiee rehash. At least in Raw you've had two defenses in two nights. Clearly defined Face and heel.

I am interested in the Mitb ladder match. I wouldent mind Lana getting the title. The hypocrisy would taste good. Becky should win mitb. But who knows what direction they go in..


----------



## nyelator

CesaroSwing said:


> No way she's cool :lmao
> 
> Majority of grown men (her target market because of her looks) aren't going to wear "Little Miss Bliss" shirts in public.
> 
> Little kids_ would _ wear a Bayley Mr. Men shirt around the place, though.


Well Alexa is the NWO in how cool she is compared to Bayley.
Yet all of Bliss's merch is selling out like crazy seems not to hinder her much.


Banez said:


> And you would rather have them sit on their ass, collect paycheck and do nothing?
> 
> Now thats a good use of talent.


Well be doomed to Superstars for the time being.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Thing is Alexa covers all the demos. Seen her re-tweet and like a lot of young girls wearing her shirt or doing her pose.
> 
> Even Bayley's superfan when she went to SD decked out in her merchandise


Shut up she is not marketable....................................................................... I like Bayley


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872224811178536960


----------



## 3ku1

She lives in Columbus doesn't she??


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> She lives in Columbus doesn't she??


Orlando


----------



## Wildcat410

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm amazed that this forum turned on Alexa in under a year. That's usually the expiration date for a woman's hype train.*


From what I have observed, the women that tend to get the least amount of hate here are either frequently mia (Emma) or fulfill a frustrated bridesmaid sort of role (Becky.)

I know a few people bring up Becky's accent. But for every one of them there are several, myself included, that oppose that line of thinking.


----------



## 3ku1

Wwe are not behind Becky as a top star. As much as Alexa, Charlotte, Sasha etc. Clearly.

Funny thing is before Mania. When she was jobbing to Naomi on a weekly basis. Then it culminated with her taping out to Naomi. She was eating pins weekly. I remember ppl saying going to Raw would be a good move for Lexi and that division. Then suddenly she gets better booking. Not superwoman booking. Over the past 6 weeks. Wins her feud convincinly againgst Bayley. Suddenly you hear talk she's booked too strong. What should they book her as a jobber? If she diddnt win the #1 contender match. Then we'll what would WWE be doing with her? Prob random matches with Mickie etc. If they pulled Nia v Bayley. Nia may have ended up squashing Bayley. And bulldoze her way through the division. 

And you'll see threads like "Nia is booked too strong" "She's degressed woman's wrestling ten years!". Instead Alexa did. They decided to book as a dominant bitch type heel. Not a powerhouse. Because can you imagine the threads lol. Which of course the hypocrisy of "I want heels to be booked strong, and back their shit up!". Alexa does. "She's booked too strong!". You see this is not about Alexa. Wrestling fans particularly the IWC here jump off the hype train. And turn on woman. Even the guys. 

Mostly everyone loved Roman in 2014. Moment iwc grasped he's a corporate fav. And started getting strong booking. Everyone turned on him. Daniel Bryan got the same treatment. Everyone turned on him. Alexa is now currently getting strong booking. And this forum is turning on her. Even though her title defense on Raw. It's not like she got a clean fall over Nia. They booked it logically. Alexa won through some chicken shit heel stuff.


----------



## Banez

Surely you understand how Alexa/Bayley feud went? Bayley got 0 moments where she was on top of the feud. If thats not superman booking on Alexas part i dno what is.

What would have made more sense is Bayley get somekind of retribution before losing the rematch but she didn't even get that. Now, if it was Alexa who was beat down in the end weekly basis, you guys would be oblivious how badly she's been booked.


----------



## nyelator

Banez said:


> Surely you understand how Alexa/Bayley feud went? Bayley got 0 moments where she was on top of the feud. If thats not superman booking on Alexas part i dno what is.
> 
> What would have made more sense is Bayley get somekind of retribution before losing the rematch but she didn't even get that. Now, if it was Alexa who was beat down in the end weekly basis, you guys would be oblivious how badly she's been booked.


It was the feud to kill off the failed experiment.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> It was the feud to kill off the failed experiment.


How is it superman booking. Superman booking would be Alexa bulldozing the entire roster like Reigns or Cena. If anything the feudvwad 50/50 booking.

Their ER match was pretty evenly joked. Bayley had the upper hand most of the match. Who cares she duddntbhit Akexa with the stick. She wasent meant too. It was booked consistently with her character. She just diddnt have the aggressive streak to hit Alexa. Alexa did. End of. And who wants to see them wrestle 10 mins. Then get to the stick? Just get down to the purpose of it. And considering the stipulation Z it was never going to be a 5 star match. I do kinda agree this feud was to kill off the Bayley experiment..


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> How is it superman booking. Superman booking would be Alexa bulldozing the entire roster like Reigns or Cena. If anything the feudvwad 50/50 booking.


You have to be joking. Alexa stood tall at every possible turn.


----------



## nyelator

starsfan24 said:


> You have to be joking. Alexa stood tall at every possible turn.


Over Bayley so no real loss


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> How is it superman booking. Superman booking would be Alexa bulldozing the entire roster like Reigns or Cena. If anything the feudvwad 50/50 booking.
> 
> Their ER match was pretty evenly joked. Bayley had the upper hand most of the match. Who cares she duddntbhit Akexa with the stick. She wasent meant too. It was booked consistently with her character. She just diddnt have the aggressive streak to hit Alexa. Alexa did. End of. And who wants to see them wrestle 10 mins. Then get to the stick? Just get down to the purpose of it. And considering the stipulation Z it was never going to be a 5 star match. I do kinda agree this feud was to kill off the Bayley experiment..


:hmmm

Maybe the definition of superman booking has changed.

:hmmm


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> You have to be joking. Alexa stood tall at every possible turn.


That's not Superman booking though. Standing tall Doesent neccessarily equal superman booking. Nia v Alexa was superman booking. Alexa both matches with Bayley. We're evenly thought. That's not superman booking. Even if she stood tall.


----------



## starsfan24

I was mostly addressing the 50/50 booking you said.


----------



## 3ku1

Few more photos from wizard world comic con


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

"When you see another anti Alexa thread"

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

> According To PW Mania. Take it with a grain of salt
> 
> "Backstage news on the Alexa Bayley feud. Wwe have decided to pull the plug. Due to the negative reaction it's been getting"


Sometimes you just can't help but laugh at these retarded dirt sheets. Alexa won the title and then won the re-match. Yeah, dummies, that's how a feud usually ends.

:duck 




> I'm amazed that this forum turned on Alexa in under a year. That's usually the expiration date for a woman's hype train.


It's called getting a push. Of course people who are barely featured in NXT don't catch a lot of hate. If Roman had Tye Dillinger's spot on the card everyone here would demand he become a main eventer. Once he actually is a main eventer they hate him. That's how mental illness works. It's also why this is the only thread I still visit on this forum. Everything else is cancer.

... and the idiots who want to bring that shit in here are quickly introduced to my Ignore List.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> It's called getting a push. Of course people who are barely featured in NXT don't catch a lot of hate. If Roman had Tye Dillinger's spot on the card everyone here would demand he become a main eventer. Once he actually is a main eventer they hate him. That's how mental illness works. It's also why this is the only thread I still visit on this forum. Everything else is cancer.


You haven't made it unless you get hate threads.


----------



## 3ku1

Well if we're talking hate threads. Then Alexa is the female Roman Reigns Haha.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> You haven't made it unless you get hate threads.


Exactly. You have to earn that, which she did by working her ass off. The "all about her looks" crowd has no leg to stand on, either. If I recall correctly, she didn't suddenly become hot this past July. I'm pretty sure she was already that gorgeous during her NXT days when she couldn't get a push to save her life, never made it on a Takeover card (just once managing Blake & Mr. Bliss, but never wrestled on a Takeover card).

You just have to respect how far she has come in less than one year when nobody thought she was gonna do much on the main roster. She wasn't a main featured player among the women in NXT, she was picked late in the draft, no expectations, and look where she is now. Already made history being the first woman to win both the Raw & SmackDown titles. Her work has been praised by the likes of Jim Ross and Stone Cold Steve Austin. If you don't respect that, you can fuck right off.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Exactly. You have to earn that, which she did by working her ass off. The "all about her looks" crowd has no leg to stand on, either. If I recall correctly, she didn't suddenly become hot this past July. I'm pretty sure she was already that gorgeous during her NXT days when she couldn't get a push to save her life, never made it on a Takeover card (just once managing Blake & Mr. Bliss, but never wrestled on a Takeover card).
> 
> You just have to respect how far she has come in less than one year when nobody thought she was gonna do much on the main roster. She wasn't a main featured player among the women in NXT, she was picked late in the draft, no expectations, and look where she is now. Already made history being the first woman to win both the Raw & SmackDown titles. Her work has been praised by the likes of Jim Ross and Stone Cold Steve Austin. If you don't respect that, you can fuck right off.


Just getting started too! hew


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Just getting started too! hew


----------



## 3ku1

Well the shelf life for woman wrestlers ain't too long. Maybe two years at best. Leave marry Murphy Haha whatever.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Well the shelf life for woman wrestlers ain't too long. Maybe two years at best. Leave marry Murphy Haha whatever.


2 years? That's ridiculous. Of course nobody knows how long she wants to do it, but there are plenty of girls who have been around far longer than that. Certainly nothing to think about right now. She's only 25 years old.


----------



## 3ku1

Yes i get that. But their are a lot of girls on top firva few years and left. Some only three months. Left. Can't handle the road life. As it is from what Lexi said in interviews she well prob marry Murphy while still in Wwe. She's striked a good balance in her personal and professional life. But like you said she's only 25. So got all the time in the world.


----------



## starsfan24

Throwback to when Alexa gave me that heart and liked one of my tweets.


----------



## JC00

2 years? What? She's already been wrestling 4 years. I mean what's she gonna do go back to some mundane life slinging for supplement companies?


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> 2 years? What? She's already been wrestling 4 years. I mean what's she gonna do go back to some mundane life slinging for supplement companies?


Okay steady on. I was just looking at a time frame for how long Woman can be on top. I wasent really being specific with Alexa


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Yes i get that. But their are a lot of girls on top firva few years and left. Some only three months. Left. Can't handle the road life. As it is from what Lexi said in interviews she well prob marry Murphy while still in Wwe. She's striked a good balance in her personal and professional life. But like you said she's only 25. So got all the time in the world.



Of course they're gonna get married soon, but that doesn't mean they will immediately start having kids and leave the business. 

She worked for 3 years in NXT to get to this point and it worked out better than she ever could have imagined in her wildest dreams. Why even think about stuff like that right now?


----------



## 3ku1

I diddnt bring it up lol. I was just adding to the conversation ion. I think we pretty much on the same page. So...


----------



## JC00

But they are basically married now.. They've been living together for probably over 2 years, all that's left is some paperwork , walking down an aisle and a party...


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> But they are basically married now.. They've been living together for probably over 2 years, all that's left is some paperwork , walking down an aisle and a party...


They've been engaged for a year and a half. Like she said, it's all about figuring out scheduling and finding the time to actually plan the whole thing.


----------



## 3ku1

Lexi did say. They held it off. But have plans to do it soon. Not on Total Divas! :duck


----------



## FlacoMan

JC00 said:


>


Was she promoting that stuff to possible customers? She would have convinced me easily to buy them all :yas


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Lexi did say. They held it off. But have plans to do it soon. *Not on Total Divas!* :duck


There are always pros and cons with everything. The pro in this scenario would be getting to see Lexi in her wedding dress...

Are there any news on the Total Divas front, by the way? I thought they were supposed to start shooting the new season in June, but I still haven't heard anything other than rumors about new cast members.


----------



## 3ku1

I read Kelly Kelly looks definite. She's reportedly returning soon. Emma seems to be thrown around. Nothing concrete though. However just read a legit source. Who say Charlotte has already signed a contract with Total Divas. Mentioned other candidates. Becky, Bayley, and Carmella. No mention of Alexa at all. Looks unlikely Alexa we'll be on TD. It is looking like Kelly Kelly and Charlotte.

Lexi could always post her wedding dress on IG I suspose :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

She is going to be such an over Babyface in time...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JC00 said:


> 2 years? What? She's already been wrestling 4 years. I mean what's she gonna do go back to some mundane life slinging for supplement companies?


*She actually STILL does it on Instagram :lol. Those IG hoes make bank off of Flat Tummy Tea.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Legit BOSS said:


> *She actually STILL does it on Instagram :lol. Those IG hoes make bank off of Flat Tummy Tea.*


the only thing i've seen her hock on instagram lately is just her merch


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I went to her ig I don't see any promotion of Supplements. On her twitter she has pinned her merch. The Plaque that sold a cool 50K. But beyond that...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lenny Leonard said:


> the only thing i've seen her hock on instagram lately is just her merch


*I just went through her page and it has been awhile since she peddled flat tummy tea. The most recent shilling I've seen done was helping her best friend push this fitbox 3 months ago:*

BRRJEyAj7sB


----------



## 3ku1

Her friends fit box 5 months ago. Damn that's one good friend lol. Recently though Doesent sound like she's too associated with Bodybuilding.


----------



## 3ku1

Who would of picked the cute little pixie valeting Bamf would become a top draw.


----------



## 3ku1

Posted two days ago over half a million views on YT


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

"Alexa and Charlotte's mega pushes and Becky's shitty booking"

Number of clean victories in 2017

Becky- 4 

Alexa- 3 (Took the finish at WM) 

Charlotte - 3 (Took the finish at WM)


----------



## Zappers

I like how over in the Alexa hate threads they are pushing the Alexa is turning RAW back to DIVAS type wrestling.

Then they just announce on SD, that Lana is fighting for the women's championship belt against Naomi at MIB. Lana the valet ..... that Lana. You can't write this stuff up.

LOL


Trash all you want Alexa Bliss haters, but karma is a bitch that you just got served on MIB.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> I like how over in the Alexa hate threads they are pushing the Alexa is turning RAW back to DIVAS type wrestling.
> 
> Then they just announce on SD, that Lana is fighting for the women's championship belt against Naomi at MIB. Lana the valet ..... that Lana. You can't write this stuff up.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Trash all you want Alexa Bliss haters, but karma is a bitch that you just got served on MIB.



As much as they want to say that, Raw's women division since Alexa has been there has actually been booked more like the men's division than SD has. SD since March has been booked like a Diva's division every segment has been a multi-woman clusterfuck segment. Ya real nice they are using the whole roster but they are all being used in the same segment.

Raw has had 2 one-on-one feuds and really they had 3 but Emma got injured. When's the last time SD had a legitimate one-on-one feud? February when they were doing Alexa/Naomi and Becky/Mickie


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> As much as they want to say that, Raw's women division since Alexa has been there has actually been booked more like the men's division than SD has. *SD since March has been booked like a Diva's division every segment has been a multi-woman clusterfuck segment. *Ya real nice they are using the whole roster but they are all being used in the same segment.
> 
> Raw has had 2 one-on-one feuds and really they had 3 but Emma got injured. When's the last time SD had a legitimate one-on-one feud? February when they were doing Alexa/Naomi and Becky/Mickie


Exactly. Agree 100% Especially on the potential 3 feuds, until Emma got hurt.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

her plaques for being first raw smackdown champ are back. dunno how many are left to sell


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> "Alexa and Charlotte's mega pushes and Becky's shitty booking"
> 
> Number of clean victories in 2017
> 
> Becky- 4
> 
> Alexa- 3 (Took the finish at WM)
> 
> Charlotte - 3 (Took the finish at WM)





PaigeLover said:


>


I just want Alexa to have a couple of segments in which she does not come out on top to stop the superwoman booking.


----------



## JC00

After how she was booked on SD as champion, I really don't have a problem with her being booked like a proper champ should be.. Especially how much I know it irritates the anti-Alexa people.


----------



## JC00

Also not to harp back on that whole personal life thing and her having kids because I don't want to because I don't really like talking about that side of her life but she's already got "kids"


----------



## 3ku1

Her and murphys pups are cute

I don't see how Alexas booking is superwoman. Nia is. Based on that logic Becky is too. 4 clean wins too Alexas 3.

Besides why do ppl say that kinda booking is a bad thing? Unless those smarks want equal booking all round. But how do you think Top stars are created. Do you really think Roman would be the top draw of the company. Without main eventing 3 manias. Theirs nothing wrong with super man/woman booking. In Alexas case I don't care if theirs smarks on this forum who have turned on her because of it. It's worked. Because Alexa is attracting tons of casuals. The question is do we want a string champion or not? Alexa is a strongly booked champion. I just can't take these smarks seriously. When it's like 

"I want a strong booked heel!"

"Alexa is booked too strong!"

"You fanboys overrate her!"

"JR and co rave about her"

"She's too Small!"

"Asuka :mark"

It's entertainment. Diddnt see them complaining when Rey was winning every week. And Alexa has to beat 7 foot monsters on a weekly basis. Wait...


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Also not to harp back on that whole personal life thing and her having kids because I don't want to because I don't really like talking about that side of her life but she's already got "kids"


Funny thing is her other half. Murphy posted a similar pic of him working out with one of their dogs lol. You would think she's Bayley in real life.

ETA: I know this is none of my buisness. But I am curious as to how Alexa and Murphy became an item. I know she was modelling and bodybuilding. They met then? Or did they meet in NXT? Seems likely before Nxt. Then Murphy was like let's go buy a house and get some dogs :lol. I'm sure it wasent so simple.


----------



## 3ku1

Repost as this is funny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872173974410625024


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## FlacoMan

That wink always drives me crazy :mark


----------



## TraumaCaspian

FlacoMan said:


> That wink always drives me crazy :mark


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Dana stiff on Vinces #2 girl behind Flair. Dana = Doghouse


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


>


I'll kiss her boo boo and make it all better. > :ghost


----------



## Lenny Leonard

woo 7000 posts now


----------



## 3ku1

I was post #1


----------



## FlacoMan

TraumaCaspian said:


>


wens3 You are the man :clap :clap


----------



## Wildcat410

JC00 said:


>


I see a vampiress cosplay in her future. :smile2:


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> woo 7000 posts now


"You bunch of obsessed fucks"- Alexa hate circle jerk 


Nah. Actually just fans of her.....


----------



## JC00

TraumaCaspian said:


>



I feel like her pose and that wink are a result of this


----------



## starsfan24

Breeze! Reminds me of this :lol

https://vimeo.com/74091399


----------



## NasJayz

Wildcat410 said:


> I see a vampiress cosplay in her future. :smile2:


OMG I made a picture of her as a vampiress on Photoshop last year.


----------



## Wildcat410

NasJayz said:


> OMG I made a picture of her as a vampiress on Photoshop last year.


Sweet, dude! 

IIRC this is the first time I have seen her in vamp mode. I am encouraged.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Breeze! Reminds me of this :lol
> 
> https://vimeo.com/74091399




I remember watching this episode back when it originally aired and thought to myself something to the extant of "Damn, wouldn't mind seeing her again" but then thinking she was probably some random local they used for the segment and then flash forward to WM and Triple H's entrance and I knew Sasha and Charlotte but wasn't sure about the 3rd one and then I put the pieces together and remembered this segment and then I thought "Well if Hunter is using her in his entrance alongside Charlotte he's gotta be high on her"


----------



## 3ku1

Well I posted this thread just before her heel turn. I was sad she never won the NXT title though. Prob a good thing she never touched it &#55357;&#56850; But initial thoughts I felt she's not ready. She was like the 45th pick or something. When she went to SD. But boy I'm glad I was wrong. She just worked really hard. Her feud with Becky, solidified her spot on the MR. I do remember Lita saying. She liked Alexa. She wasent getting pushed as hard as the 4HW. But was impressed. So yeah looking back being part of HHH Mania entrance. Clearly she was high with Hunter. She's also high with Vince from what I've read. I heard too Steph is a fan. Guess like Dteph she plays a bitch heel very well. And gets reactions. And sells merch like wild fire.


----------



## nyelator

The original Breeze character was great


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

https://imgur.com/a/WXRoX#Uh3DfgQ


----------



## Dell




----------



## JC00

This will piss some people off

Apparently WWE sent out a survey about potential Blu-Ray/DVDs and this was one of the choices


_Women’s Revolution

From Fabulous Moolah to Alundra Blayze, to the rise of Lita & Trish during the attitude era, to the Diva Search days and bra & panty matches, all the way to the current revival of the division with Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, *Alexa*, and Bayley. Witness the greatest matches and most memorable moments in the history of WWE women’s wrestling._


----------



## JC00




----------



## FlacoMan

Impossible what she is asking :lol I would look that beauty all day if I could :agree:


----------



## JC00

Superstars in high school: photos
See what WWE Superstars like Seth Rollins, Alexa Bliss and Roman Reigns looked like back in their high school days with these rare, personal photos.
http://www.wwe.com/gallery/wwe-superstars-high-school-photos#fid-40112272


----------



## Jersey

After reading some comments in the SD live section why is Bliss being compared to Lana? Lana is not the new Bliss, she's a replacement for Eva.


----------



## starsfan24

She's blonde and attractive. With some decent mic skills imo, we'll see about her in ring ability.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> *She's blonde and attractive. With some decent mic skills imo*.


Mandy says hi.


----------



## Jam

#ThrowbackThursday


----------



## Jersey

Jamaican said:


> #ThrowbackThursday


hewhew hew


----------



## Café de René

JC00 said:


> I feel like her pose and that wink are a result of this


Alexa put more work and thoughts into what Breeze said than any other girls in that ring.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> This will piss some people off
> 
> Apparently WWE sent out a survey about potential Blu-Ray/DVDs and this was one of the choices
> 
> 
> _Women’s Revolution
> 
> From Fabulous Moolah to Alundra Blayze, to the rise of Lita & Trish during the attitude era, to the Diva Search days and bra & panty matches, all the way to the current revival of the division with Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, *Alexa*, and Bayley. Witness the greatest matches and most memorable moments in the history of WWE women’s wrestling._


Well they need to get over it. I mean Man of you don't like something their should be at least an inherent indifference. I'm not the biggest Becky fan. But you don't see me trolling in her thread. Or creating pointless anti threads about her. 

The fact Alexa gets such anti threads. And such polarising discussions. Because she's good! She gets reactions. You don't see other woman getting as much threads on this forum. Geez. 

As it is I would love a DVD about the Woman's Revolution. Centred around Bliss influence. That well show those idiots. And their "degressed the division to the divas era" nonsense.

What Alexa has brought to the woman's revolution. Is a draw back to a time where character work, promos, psychology, and storytelling. Came before Work Rate etc.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## 3ku1

Haha she had a prom date. Based on that pic with her dad. Well it could be anything. But most likely. Some where 7 years ago Murphy is crying :lol


----------



## JC00

It really seems like Alexa is never home.


----------



## 3ku1

Corporate Party?

Well she was home for a few days based on her ig stories. She's been home most of the week.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> It really seems like Alexa is never home.


Just about every pic or video Bliss is always driving. She must really like driving.


----------



## 3ku1

I would hate all that road travel. I guess she may not love it. But she has to do ALOT of it. When she's with Murphys. He's always driving lol.


----------



## 3ku1

?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872966538638352384


----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

Waiting for our girl's pics at the fiesta :dance2


----------



## 3ku1

Fiesta?


----------



## FlacoMan

3ku1 said:


> Fiesta?


Party in spanish :dance2


----------



## 3ku1

FlacoMan said:


> Party in spanish :dance2


Ah.

Mickie said corporate party. What is the party she's going to. A obligated WWE function or something? Any case be pissed If I was Murphy lol. Back couple couple of days gone again.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872991451025723392


----------



## 3ku1

#What


----------



## KC Armstrong

Why are they having some sort of corporate event at headquarters while the SmackDown roster is in Puerto Rico?


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Why are they having some sort of corporate event at headquarters while the SmackDown roster is in Puerto Rico?


Maybe it's A Raw exclusive corporate event? Dunno. Seems pointless with SD roster in Puerto Ricco yes.


----------



## FlacoMan

Maybe the Raw roster will be informed about the plans for next couple of months. I don't know really.


----------



## KC Armstrong

FlacoMan said:


> Maybe the Raw roster will be informed about the plans for next couple of months. I don't know really.



I'm not sure they have a clue what they will do this Monday on Raw, let alone in the next couple of months. :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Heh well I know my Dad the company he works for. Has yearly corporate events/party. Discussing company's quota etc. Finances. Executives etc meet employees. Food and Drink etc. Could be similar here. Where's WWE HQ anyway? I know the Performance Centre is near Orlando. Where Alexa resides from.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Where's WWE HQ anyway? I know the Performance Centre is near Orlando. Where Alexa resides from.


Stamford, Connecticut.


----------



## 3ku1

Bleacher Report rank their current top Ten Woman In WWE. Categorising them from Mic Skills/Promo Work, In Ring Work, and Popularity. Bleacher Report rank Bliss #2 . Here's her excerpts

Perhaps no Superstar came from out of nowhere during the most recent brand extension to captivate fans, achieve success and break through to the extent that Alexa Bliss has.

The first performer to win both the Raw and SmackDown Women's Championships has become someone WWE Creative can book entire divisions around, as fans are witnessing on Monday nights.

Little Miss Bliss has embraced the increased spotlight and proved everyone who doubted her ability to succeed at the next level wrong. This, despite never having a sustained championship push in NXT, where she was often overshadowed by Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Bayley and Sasha Banks.

Not looking back anytime soon, she has a bright future as one of the elite female performers on the WWE roster.

*In Ring Work*

Bliss will never wow fans with an immense array of wrestling holds and maneuvers. She is not a skilled technical wrestler like SmackDown's Natalya or a flashy worker like Sasha Banks. What she does, though, is stick to what she knows and integrates enough of her character into it that the matches benefit anyway.

A classic heel, she insults opponents with slaps and hair pulls but also draws on her past as a cheerleader to generate athletic twists on traditional wrestling moves.

There is nothing overly complex about her skill set. Nor does there have to be. She is such an effective character worker that everything else falls nicely into place. She can play the overconfident villain, stepping over her opponent as if they were a piece in the yellow brick road to greatness. She can play the cowardly heel, begging off as a babyface mounts her comeback.

In either case, the narrative of the match is preserved because Bliss takes time to work on the little things rather than expanding her arsenal with 12 different variations of a suplex.

Could her timing use work? Of course. She has grown as a performer at such a rate that it is easy to forget Bliss has only been a professional wrestler for three-and-a-half years. Factor in she was rarely given the opportunity to perform in high-profile matches during her time in NXT, and it is clear Bliss has a lot of work to do before she becomes as proficient at the nuances of the mat game.

Fortunately for her, she has that athletic foundation and the character traits to allow her to deliver a satisfying match without having to expose her weaknesses.

Is her score in this category going to live up to those of Bayley or Banks? Of course not. But it is significantly better than it probably has any right to be thanks to an innate ability to manipulate crowds through body language, facial expressions and theatrics.

*Score: 7.5*

*Mic Ability*

Bliss shut down the "WHAT?!" chant.

That should be all one needs to know about her ability to command attention and convey her point on the microphone. She did something some of the biggest names the industry has seen over the past 15 years have tried and failed to do by turning the stupid chant around on the disrespectful fans who still think it is 2002.

To limit Bliss' ability to her containing the maligned chant would be unfair. The former NXT star embraced her role as the lead heel on both SmackDown Live and Raw and takes great pride in unloading her venomous insults on any babyface stupid enough to confront her.

She is so believable on the microphone it would not be out of the realms of possibility to believe the Raw women's champion is as mean and cold-hearted as she appears. She speaks with conviction but can also be sarcastic and funny when the occasion arises.

There will be some who suggest she comes across as scripted from time to time, and they would not be wrong. So much of a Superstar's presentation away from their in-ring performance (and sometimes that too) is scripted these days that the ability to be original or unique is nearly nonexistent.

In Bliss' case, those instances are far and few between. She puts enough of a personal twist on her performance that it cannot be accused of being too scripted, rehearsed or otherwise contrived.

The elephant in the room is the horrible Bayley: This is Your Life television segment that became the talk of the wrestling world in the wake of its inclusion on the May 29 episode of Raw.

Despite horrific writing and poor conception on the part of WWE Creative, Bliss did everything she could to hold it together. She went above and beyond, working circles around the stiff and wooden actors she was given to perform with in an attempt to make chicken salad out of, well, you know.

The strength of Bliss' performance has always been her mean-girl attitude and her ability to get herself, and whatever program she is in, over on the microphone. That remains true and will help her succeed in an industry as much about character growth as it is about in-ring contributions.

*Score: 9*

*Popularity *


Bliss is arguably the most popular female star on the roster.

Much of that can be attributed to the attitude she brings to her performance. She is not shy. Nor is she timid. She is not forced or wooden. She has personality, she knows she is good and she carries herself like a star. The audience responds in kind, treating her like a big deal.

That she has been presented as the face of the women's division on wrestling's most prominent show does not hurt. Making it on Raw is always guaranteed to earn you more fanfare than striking it big on SmackDown Live, something Bliss recently found out.

Popularity sky-rockets with increased exposure. That popularity should continue to increase as long as management continues to recognize the star it has on its hands.

Bliss is a heel who is cool, pleasing to the eye and is only just beginning her journey to sports entertainment supremacy. The future is hers, and fans recognize that. They want to join her for the ride. That will only serve to benefit her as she progresses.

*Score: 9.5*


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


So perfect


----------



## FlacoMan

I bet she was one of the most requested for photos. So beautiful.


----------



## JC00

"she doesn't take bumps"

lol ok. Yep she stands up the whole entire match.

Yep Nia throwing her around on Raw wasn't bumping

Her falling from the turnbuckle to the outside trying to get the kendo stick wasnt a bump

Bayley flipping her off the pedestal wasn't a bump

Her taking a Bexploder from the 2nd turnbuckle wasn't a bump


If they are talking about highspot bumps then when was the last time Becky took a highspot bump?


----------



## Jersey

Torrie Wilson, Mandy, Alexa Bliss, Trish, Charly Caruso would be the only women in wrestling who I would want to take a pic with :curry2


----------



## starsfan24

Team Rude to join Total Divas.


----------



## JC00

She joined Total Divas.



Meh


----------



## Dolorian

Alexa apparently joining the cast of Total Divas - (source)


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Eh more money for them is good.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

off topic a little but i bought my first house that i move into next week, and if its still available, i'll buy an alexa poster to celebrate


----------



## FlacoMan

Reallyyyyy?? mmmm. I don't know if I like that...


----------



## starsfan24

I guess I'll watch Total Divas from now on. So they got me.

Also this will fuel the divas tag some people around here have put on her and the Raw Women's Division.


----------



## FlacoMan

starsfan24 said:


> I guess I'll watch Total Divas from now on. So they got me.


Yea me too. I've never seen it. This will add a lot more viewers.


----------



## Banez

I'm waiting the meltdowns of "omg total divas whyyyyy?????" :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Paging @3ku1.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> I guess I'll watch Total Divas from now on. So they got me.
> 
> Also this will fuel the divas tag some people around here have put on her and the Raw Women's Division.


like i said earlier, more money for her, and most of the girls on that show are the more popular girls with the company and the fans: bellas, paige, lana


----------



## JC00

Honestly I figured she would do it, hoped that she didn't because it's just more shit I have to read about how she got her standing in the company and how she's a diva not a wrestler Although she joined WWE to be a wrestler and before Total Divas was ever a thing

But at the same time this will earn her a lot of points with the higher ups, who lets be honest seem to already see her as potentially THE star of the women.


----------



## Mango13

Joining TD to me seems like a good career move, not only will she be making more $ but she will also be getting more main stream exposure.


----------



## starsfan24

A TOTAL DIVAS WEDDING GUYS!


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I guess I'll watch Total Divas from now on. So they got me.
> 
> Also this will fuel the divas tag some people around here have put on her and the Raw Women's Division.


Well the SD women's division fanboys should realize that the title match at MITB is two cast members of TD. So they look like hypocrites


----------



## TraumaCaspian

It seems I was one of the few from the start who wanted Alexa on Total Divas as it would help her career more and just be great to watch her every week so I am very excited if this news is real and she joined the cast!


----------



## Flair Flop

3ku1 said:


> Bleacher Report rank their current top Ten Woman In WWE. Categorising them from Mic Skills/Promo Work, In Ring Work, and Popularity. Bleacher Report rank Bliss #2 . Here's her excerpts


I'm sure that it was an accident that you forgot to post the link
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2708337-power-ranking-alexa-bliss-and-wwe-raws-entire-womens-division
And it had nothing to do with you wanting to inaccurately post that it covered all WWE and not just Raw. You're welcome for clearing that up. Anytime. No problem. I'm sure she wouldn't drop but one spot anyways. 


Anyways. Congrats to Alexa on making it to Total Divas. Here is a gift from me. Feel free to use it in your avi's if you like.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> A TOTAL DIVAS WEDDING GUYS!


Lol so passionate


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Flair Flop said:


> I'm sure that it was an accident that you forgot to post the link
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2708337-power-ranking-alexa-bliss-and-wwe-raws-entire-womens-division
> And it had nothing to do with you wanting to inaccurately post that it covered all WWE and not just Raw. You're welcome for clearing that up. Anytime. No problem. I'm sure she wouldn't drop but one spot anyways.
> 
> 
> Anyways. Congrats to Alexa on making it to Total Divas. Here she a gift from me. Feel free to use it in your avi's if you like.


more money for her, and you get to see her on screen as champ for a long time its win win


----------



## 3ku1

God I'm sorry Alexa loses all credibility if she goes on that trashy second rate kardashian bs. Maybe minority here. But not happy. Hope it's just a rumour. Not happy I mean how can you guys be happy. This just adds credence to her detractors she's a model/diva not a wrestler. I'm jopong it's a rumour. Who cares about money. So what TD going to follow jerbfo he workout come home put costumes on her dogs? Lol. I hope they are willing to do get used to just that. And what about Murphy? From what I've observed he seems a pretty private guy. I'm not sure how he feels about this. Seeing Lexi keeps her professional and private life generally seperate l. This is very surprising. I mean how would this help her career? Because she's not already popular? lol. It wouldent help her st all. The only reason anyone goes on this show, is money. The whole thing is completely scripted. So if your hoping for some kinda insight. Into her and Murphys life or something. Think again.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> God I'm sorry Alexa loses all credibility if she goes on that trashy second rate kardashian bs. Maybe minority here. But not happy. Hope it's just a rumour. Not happy


its no big deal man, she gets more money, more exposure, and she'll prob hold the title for a while longer, prob till summerslam, which will piss of her haters lol.

Plus the bellas are pretty popular, paige and nattie are on it and they didn't lose credibility


----------



## CesaroSwing

Flair Flop said:


> I'm sure that it was an accident that you forgot to post the link
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2708337-power-ranking-alexa-bliss-and-wwe-raws-entire-womens-division
> And it had nothing to do with you wanting to inaccurately post that it covered all WWE and not just Raw. You're welcome for clearing that up. Anytime. No problem. I'm sure she wouldn't drop but one spot anyways.
> 
> 
> Anyways. Congrats to Alexa on making it to Total Divas. Here is a gift from me. Feel free to use it in your avi's if you like.


Happy that I clicked on this thread for this trolling :clap

She's going to be the worst person on that show as well, proving again that she's the Roman Reigns to Nikki Bella's John Cena.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CesaroSwing said:


> Happy that I clicked on this thread for this trolling :clap
> 
> She's going to be the worst person on that show as well, proving again that she's the Roman Reigns to Nikki Bella's John Cena.


means longer title reign. enjoy
and you must love bliss as much as we do, since you keep posting here


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Honestly I figured she would do it, hoped that she didn't because it's just more shit I have to read about how she got her standing in the company and how she's a diva not a wrestler Although she joined WWE to be a wrestler and before Total Divas was ever a thing
> 
> But at the same time this will earn her a lot of points with the higher ups, who lets be honest seem to already see her as potentially THE star of the women.


more aggravation for her haters lol


----------



## CesaroSwing

Lenny Leonard said:


> means longer title reign. enjoy
> and you must love bliss as much as we do, since you keep posting here


Have about 3-5 posts in this thread. Most of them because someone @'d me in this thread to tell on me :lmao

Only reason I ever click on this thread is because some funny posters seem to come in and get you marks riled up


----------



## 3ku1

Look if TD looked at her lifestyle. Let's be honest is no where near as exciting, or glamorous as the other Divas. Abs thought hmm she's more normal then the other girls. Saw my daughter is a superstar. And thought she could offer something different. That other Divas don't bring. Maybe. Look I understand ppl here be like you don't have to watch. That's not really the point. You gotta look at It from a Kayfabe perspective too. Lexi and her character Alexa Bliss are very different. Are wwe willing to risk that? Is Lexi? And what about Murphy? Unless he's some egomaniac who wants to use their life to further his career. I can't see him jumping up and down. Going yes Lexi!! Lol. I don't know, I just prefer she not go on the show. Out of my control of course. But from what I've read it's not confirmed yet. It's ist what. TD going to follow her round. Do her workout. Come home wash the dogs etc.? I just can't see it. Money and Visibility are the main reasons for going on TD. If true it would help Murphys career, not Alexas.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

CesaroSwing said:


> Have about 3-5 posts in this thread. Most of them because someone @'d me in this thread to tell on me :lmao
> 
> Only reason I ever click on this thread is because some funny posters seem to come in and get you marks riled up


well when lonzo ball flames out of the nba cause of his dumbfuck retard of a dad, dont cry to me. back to the ignore list with you.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Good for her that she's on td. I look forward to learning more about her. I guess there could be drawbacks for her doing the show but Nia seems like a much more questionable decision so can't complain.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Lenny Leonard said:


> well when lonzo ball flames out of the nba cause of his dumbfuck retard of a dad, dont cry to me. back to the ignore list with you.


Ignoring the fact that the Lonzo part is bullshit, why the fuck would I cry to you? Don't even know who the fuck you are :lmao 
But yeah, I'm so hurt that you put me on you ignore list.


----------



## Jericho-79

Alexa on TD?

Does that mean she'll start getting nominated for bullshit teen/tween awards?:cuss:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jericho-79 said:


> Alexa on TD?
> 
> Does that mean she'll start getting nominated for bullshit teen/tween awards?:cuss:


i dont even know if TD gets nominations


----------



## 3ku1

Last time on TD. It's Murphys turn to wash the dogs! Which causes conflict. Where's Teddy! Oh their he is...


----------



## FlacoMan

I'm worried that her credibility and image as wrestler will go down with this (which is already happening). And I think she is already very popular and doesn't need it for that. More money? Sure, but I don't know... I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah main factors for me are

Blurring the line between fiction and reality 

The whole Diva/wrestler thing. I'm worried she may lose credibility over this. Tbh I think it would help Murphys career more then hers.

Who knows she may turn TD down. She seems pretty private about her private life lol. Murphy too. If she does decide to do the show. I guess she would talk with her partner about it of course. The pros and cons. And be fun I guess up see him in the car. Or her backstage at Raw. Or her and Murphy giving the dogs a bath lol. But let's just say I prefer she diddnt


----------



## Narcisse

3ku1 said:


> Yeah main factors for me are
> 
> Blurring the line between fiction and reality
> 
> The whole Diva/wrestler thing. I'm worried she may lose credibility over this. Tbh I think it would help Murphys career more then hers.
> 
> Who knows she may turn TD down. She seems pretty private about her private life lol. Murphy too. If she does decide to do the show. I guess she would talk with her partner about it of course. The pros and cons. And be fun I guess up see him in the car. Or her backstage at Raw. Or her and Murphy giving the dogs a bath lol. But let's just say I prefer she diddnt



Total Diva's is appalling. Pretty much every Diva that has appeared on there has ended up looking terrible to a certain degree. Any character flaw, quirk or idiosyncracy is put under the microscope. 
It could be a coincidence that Paige's career tanked after appearing on there, but she came across appallingly. The Bella's look vain and dumb, Nattie looks like a kook. 
Given how much you like Alexa, you are right to be concerned.


----------



## JC00

Not sure why a Charlotte mark is in here trolling. Article didn't say they were the only one's joining and the intial report was they were pushing hard for Alexa and Charlotte to join...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

More than everything, I'm happy for you guys with this extra masturbation material.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Not sure why a Charlotte mark is in here trolling. Article didn't say they were the only one's joining and the intial report was they were pushing hard for Alexa and Charlotte to join...


Well correct me if I'm wrong. Theirs been no real confirmation Alexa is definitely joining TD. Until Alexa tweets lol. Then I'll accept. You would think Emma would be more suitable then Lexi. You would TD would think Lexi is too boring lol. But apparently not. I hope they are ready to follow her round do her workout. Put costumes on her dogs etc. Must watch tv!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Narcisse said:


> Total Diva's is appalling. Pretty much every Diva that has appeared on there has ended up looking terrible to a certain degree. Any character flaw, quirk or idiosyncracy is put under the microscope.
> It could be a coincidence that Paige's career tanked after appearing on there, but she came across appallingly. The Bella's look vain and dumb, Nattie looks like a kook.
> Given how much you like Alexa, you are right to be concerned.


most of that is mostly just the producers making stuff up to give these girls character traits for the sake of drama. And i don't think appearing on TD hurt paige's career, it was hooking up with del rio. She did get suspended for crack while with him


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> most of that is mostly just the producers making stuff up to give these girls character traits for the sake of drama. And i don't think appearing on TD hurt paige's career, it was hooking up with del rio. She did get suspended for crack while with him


Why are we talking about Paige lol. See this what TD does. It is the worst thing to ever happen to Woman's wrestling. No Wonder Woman get no respect. The whole more Divas then Wrestlers. For the record Paige career was over well before TD or Del Rio. They diddnt help of course. But officials had her behind the 4HW well before.


----------



## Narcisse

Lenny Leonard said:


> most of that is mostly just the producers making stuff up to give these girls character traits for the sake of drama. And i don't think appearing on TD hurt paige's career, it was hooking up with del rio. She did get suspended for crack while with him



The way they played all the Paige drama out certainly didn't help her though. You are right, the producers are playing it all out for the cameras, but it's not a coincidence that they are ramping up the drama. Even Renee has come across unfavourably and she's a sweetheart.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Why are we talking about Paige lol. See this what TD does. It is the worst thing to ever happen to Woman's wrestling. No Wonder Woman get no respect. The whole more Divas then Wrestlers. For the record Paige career was over well before TD or Del Rio. They diddnt help of course. But officials had her behind the 4HW well before.


only talked bout paige as she was brought up from the post i was quoting. no way her career was over before that. i promise she will still be wanted back when she is healthy to go


----------



## 3ku1

TD is scripted we all know that. Well if Lexi goes on. She does have a pretty normal life. The whole my daughter is a superstar thing. So hopefully the producers stay true to that. Or Lexi just plain out tells them to get lost lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> only talked bout paige as she was brought up from the post i was quoting. no way her career was over before that. i promise she will still be wanted back when she is healthy to go


Nah man Wwe are done with Paige lol. Well they would be if it wasent for that Rock produced movie.

But back on topic.


----------



## JC00

Natalya is clearly a weirdo, she has an IG account for her cat
Paige all her problems happened because of Del Rio, not TD

From what I understand Naomi and Maryse come off fine on there


----------



## 3ku1

That's the thing with Lexi and Murphy. They come across pretty relatable and normal. So hypothetically they may come across better. Look just speculation at this stage. Till I here it from the horses mouth


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> God I'm sorry Alexa loses all credibility if she goes on that trashy second rate kardashian bs. Maybe minority here. But not happy. Hope it's just a rumour. Not happy I mean how can you guys be happy. This just adds credence to her detractors she's a model/diva not a wrestler. I'm jopong it's a rumour. Who cares about money. So what TD going to follow jerbfo he workout come home put costumes on her dogs? Lol. I hope they are willing to do get used to just that. And what about Murphy? From what I've observed he seems a pretty private guy. I'm not sure how he feels about this. Seeing Lexi keeps her professional and private life generally seperate l. This is very surprising. *I mean how would this help her career? Because she's not already popular? lol. It wouldent help her st all.* The only reason anyone goes on this show, is money. The whole thing is completely scripted. So if your hoping for some kinda insight. Into her and Murphys life or something. Think again.


You really aren't smart if you honestly think going on a show and being an entertainer for a living for a company that entertains week in and week out is a bad idea and wouldn't help her at all to expose her to a different audience that could become a fan of her and start watching WWE weekly because of it.

People who want to watch the show will watch it and people who don't won't watch it and everything will be fine for her.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872966538638352384


----------



## JC00

Apparently they make upwards of $80k for a season of Total Divas


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872966538638352384


I already posted that yesterday.

ETA: @TraumaCaspian. Look if you want to watch a Diva great. I would rather watch a wrestler. That's all


----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> I already posted that yesterday.
> 
> ETA: @TraumaCaspian. Look if you want to watch a Diva great. I would rather watch a wrestler. That's all


I don't care what you watch you can watch whatever you want, just don't be dumb and think that going on on entertainment show as an entertaining isn't smart for her and the WWE business


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873179411713069056


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Apparently they make upwards of $80k for a season of Total Divas


awesome, even more trips to disney land for bliss :laugh:


----------



## 3ku1

Funny thing is Alexa has never used anything to enhance her career. She's always gone on her own. So why start now? More trips to Disneyland? Like she needs the excuse :duck.

Hypothetically be interesting from the pov. Of most of the guys in this show are top guys. Miz, Dean etc. Murphys not. So would that be a factor? Who knows.


----------



## HDM

this will be a defining moment in alexa career. it's will be either swim or sink.
i'm worry about the fans. maybe hardcore fans in this forum who atleast know alexa still very support about this decision
but bandwagon smarks (who hate total divas) and bandwagon marks maybe turning from her after this.
the pressure for her getting big each month.
if she can pull it off, she is really a big star in the making for wwe


----------



## Lenny Leonard

guys its just a reality show and i use that word loosely. Bellas are super over and they are this show. Lana is over, everyone loves renee and maryse. nattie has a kooky fun character. im all for this cause i believe in getting as much money as possible and retiring from the wrestling business as healthy as possible


----------



## 3ku1

Man money is not everything.i just think it's too much of a risk at this stage in her career. The whole show is heavily scripted as it is. It's not like she needs to go on the show, to enhance her career or anything. Murphy on the other hens lol. This would give his carer a big boost. But like I said, I don't think he's an egomaniac or anything. I just worry how much credibility Alexa we'll lose out of this potentially. How it we'll alienate her fanbase. Look if she goes on fine. Most likely we'll see her with Nia. Her life with Murphy etc. I just prefer she Doesent that's all.


----------



## starsfan24

Lord I need to take a break from WF. Too much bs going on.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah had a glance at a few of the anti Alexa threads. Boy it's like she's the female Roman. This forum has well and truley turned on her. Some of the threads though are so unreasonable and absurd.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Lord I need to take a break from WF. Too much bs going on.


Ya I've just had that same thought after seeing machomanILOVEBECKYLYNCHjohncena post another Alexa hate thread. Maybe i'll just stick to this thread and stay out of the main WWE forums....


----------



## starsfan24

I'll be back with pics from Great Balls. Hold down the fort here guys.


----------



## 3ku1

I'm not Beckys biggest fan. But do you see me constantly every day creating threads. Trolling? Nope I have a life. These posters clearly don't. Tbh. It's not Alexas fault. It's not even her booking. It's the fans. We'll be technical the IWC. They turn on everyone. Doesent matter if your The Rock, Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, or Alexa Bliss. Just the way it is. I've been on WF since May 2015. I don't remember the threads ever being this bad though. This idea Alexa being blonde and being booked strong over Bayley. Equates to Bringing Woman's Wrestling back to the dark ages. Is new levels of non arbitrary, and absurdity on levels that has never been worser then it is now.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Ya I've just had that same thought after seeing machomanILOVEBECKYLYNCHjohncena post another Alexa hate thread. Maybe i'll just stick to this thread and stay out of the main WWE forums....


its what i do


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Yeah had a glance at a few of the anti Alexa threads. Boy it's like she's the female Roman. This forum has well and truley turned on her. Some of the threads though are so unreasonable and absurd.


It really hasn't, it just died down from when Naomi beat her for the title until just recently during the feud with Bayley. But it's just the same people over and over again and people that are fans of Alexa just don't want to feed it so it seems more than it is. 

A couple of those idiots continually trolling about Alexa are actually fans of Carmella. Sorry but if you are a fan of Carmella you look like a dumb fuck trolling about Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

Well yes I think it's like a circulation of the same tear jerkers creating the same threads over and over. I guess when Alexa drops the title prob SS. we'll die down.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

cant wait for becky to not win money in the bank, or to fail to cash in, just so he can cry again


----------



## Lenny Leonard

put a spotlight on bliss, she is da best


----------



## JC00

Emma returned tonight. It was Alexa, Emma and Nia vs Sasha, Mickie and Dana (looks like they are really playing up Bayley's "injuries". So hopefully Raw does Emma/Sasha so the fucking crybabies can stop going on about "Diva's division" with two of the "workrate queens" in a feud. Although now thinking about it it's likely they'll just whine about how Sasha/Emma should be the title feud.............


----------



## 3ku1

Well no ones that stupid everyone knows Alexa Sasha is the money feud of Raw.


----------



## dashing_man

Don't get injured Emma. Please :mj2


----------



## 3ku1

These three sure love the boomarang ig technology.

So apparently Alexa wasent initially joining Total Divas. But plans for Kelly Kelly fell through. And apparently the money she was offered was too much to ignore. I hope Alexa Doesent change. And becomes some kinda hollywood Diva.

I'm sssuming though she would of had a discussion with Murphy before she signed. I mean this effects both their lives. I guess end of day prob came to the conclusion. Pro Wrestling shelf life ain't that long. May as well do the show seeing the money's really good. And that could go towards their future. Wedding etc.


----------



## JC00

Man it's so easy to troll those circle jerkers.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> A TOTAL DIVAS WEDDING GUYS!


Called it months ago. :grin2:




> God I'm sorry Alexa loses all credibility if she goes on that trashy second rate kardashian bs.





> Funny thing is Alexa has never used anything to enhance her career. She's always gone on her own. So why start now? More trips to Disneyland?





> I hope Alexa Doesent change. And becomes some kinda hollywood Diva.


You really need to calm down, bro. It's getting a little embarrassing at this point. 




> I'm worried that her credibility and image as wrestler will go down with this (which is already happening)


I really don't know what you guys are talking about and on top of that, fucking Naomi has been on that show from the start and people were chanting "You deserve it" when she won the SmackDown Title. Can y'all stop taking pro wrestling sooo fucking seriously? Please?





> Natalya is clearly a weirdo, she has an IG account for her cat
> Paige all her problems happened because of Del Rio, not TD
> 
> From what I understand Naomi and Maryse come off fine on there


Exactly. Talking about Paige in this context is pretty hilarious. The woman is a trainwreck, both on the show and in real life. 

Maybe I missed something, but how did being a part of this show damage Nikki, Brie, Naomi, Lana, Renee, Eva Marie, etc?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> guys its just a reality show and i use that word loosely. Bellas are super over and they are this show. Lana is over, everyone loves renee and maryse. nattie has a kooky fun character. im all for this cause i believe in getting as much money as possible and retiring from the wrestling business as healthy as possible


I'm so glad to see that there are still some reasonable people in here. Some of these reactions are just insane.


----------



## 3ku1

Man ppl are entitled to their opinion. I just think this is a bad move. That's my position. Most of the reaction are not so insane but natural. This is a huge risk for Lexi. I mean it's not like she's a professional reality star or anything. Far from it lol. I get money is good. And I'm sure her and Murphy discussed it properly. Look it's just a reality show. I'm not being melodramatic. I'm just surprised that's all


----------



## KC Armstrong

Worst case scenario we'll have to put up with an obvious, fake storyline here and there, but on the bright side we get to see more of her, we get tons of #TeamRude interaction which is always great, and probably (I'd be shocked if they didn't do it) her wedding. Think of that what you will, but I actually thought the Brie-Bryan wedding stuff on the show was really sweet. 

If you're not interested in watching it, that's fine, but to suddenly question her character and all this bullshit I had to read is CRAZY. If you're gonna be less of a fan because she joined TD, you were never a fan to begin with and you never really liked her anyway.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Man ppl are entitled to their opinion. I just think this is a bad move. That's my position. Respect it



Sorry, buddy, I can't respect shit like this:



> God I'm sorry Alexa loses all credibility if she goes on that trashy second rate kardashian bs.





> Funny thing is Alexa has never used anything to enhance her career. She's always gone on her own. So why start now? More trips to Disneyland?





> I hope Alexa Doesent change. And becomes some kinda hollywood Diva.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Sorry, buddy, I can't respect shit like this:


And what suddenly your always right? Coming from mr expert who proclaimed his highness knew Alexa was getting buried all of last week.and you were wrong.sorry I'm not taking you seriously. Those are my opinions. TD is not a show that gives woman wrestlers any credibility at all. I'm just concerned how her fanbase we'll take it. How many we'll turn on her for this. I just don't like how you regularly belittle my views. Simply because you have a different point of view.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I'm not being melodramatic. I'm just surprised that's all



You said she's gonna "lose all her credibility", whatever the hell that means, and you feared she might become "a Hollywood diva". How is that not being melodramatic?


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Man it's so easy to troll those circle jerkers.


It really is.


----------



## nyelator

CesaroSwing said:


> Happy that I clicked on this thread for this trolling :clap
> 
> She's going to be the worst person on that show as well, proving again that she's the Roman Reigns to Nikki Bella's John Cena.


Sure bud.


Flair Flop said:


> I'm sure that it was an accident that you forgot to post the link
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2708337-power-ranking-alexa-bliss-and-wwe-raws-entire-womens-division
> And it had nothing to do with you wanting to inaccurately post that it covered all WWE and not just Raw. You're welcome for clearing that up. Anytime. No problem. I'm sure she wouldn't drop but one spot anyways.
> 
> 
> Anyways. Congrats to Alexa on making it to Total Divas. Here is a gift from me. Feel free to use it in your avi's if you like.


Hey still better than anything Charlotte has done.


----------



## 3ku1

@CesaroSwing you've got issues mate. Trolling? Your the one trolling. Why do you hate Alexa so much? Worst one on the show? Get a life ya dick.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Bleacher Report rank their current top Ten Woman In WWE. Categorising them from Mic Skills/Promo Work, In Ring Work, and Popularity. Bleacher Report rank Bliss #2 . Here's her excerpts
> 
> Perhaps no Superstar came from out of nowhere during the most recent brand extension to captivate fans, achieve success and break through to the extent that Alexa Bliss has.
> 
> The first performer to win both the Raw and SmackDown Women's Championships has become someone WWE Creative can book entire divisions around, as fans are witnessing on Monday nights.
> 
> Little Miss Bliss has embraced the increased spotlight and proved everyone who doubted her ability to succeed at the next level wrong. This, despite never having a sustained championship push in NXT, where she was often overshadowed by Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Bayley and Sasha Banks.
> 
> Not looking back anytime soon, she has a bright future as one of the elite female performers on the WWE roster.
> 
> *In Ring Work*
> 
> Bliss will never wow fans with an immense array of wrestling holds and maneuvers. She is not a skilled technical wrestler like SmackDown's Natalya or a flashy worker like Sasha Banks. What she does, though, is stick to what she knows and integrates enough of her character into it that the matches benefit anyway.
> 
> A classic heel, she insults opponents with slaps and hair pulls but also draws on her past as a cheerleader to generate athletic twists on traditional wrestling moves.
> 
> There is nothing overly complex about her skill set. Nor does there have to be. She is such an effective character worker that everything else falls nicely into place. She can play the overconfident villain, stepping over her opponent as if they were a piece in the yellow brick road to greatness. She can play the cowardly heel, begging off as a babyface mounts her comeback.
> 
> In either case, the narrative of the match is preserved because Bliss takes time to work on the little things rather than expanding her arsenal with 12 different variations of a suplex.
> 
> Could her timing use work? Of course. She has grown as a performer at such a rate that it is easy to forget Bliss has only been a professional wrestler for three-and-a-half years. Factor in she was rarely given the opportunity to perform in high-profile matches during her time in NXT, and it is clear Bliss has a lot of work to do before she becomes as proficient at the nuances of the mat game.
> 
> Fortunately for her, she has that athletic foundation and the character traits to allow her to deliver a satisfying match without having to expose her weaknesses.
> 
> Is her score in this category going to live up to those of Bayley or Banks? Of course not. But it is significantly better than it probably has any right to be thanks to an innate ability to manipulate crowds through body language, facial expressions and theatrics.
> 
> *Score: 7.5*
> 
> *Mic Ability*
> 
> Bliss shut down the "WHAT?!" chant.
> 
> That should be all one needs to know about her ability to command attention and convey her point on the microphone. She did something some of the biggest names the industry has seen over the past 15 years have tried and failed to do by turning the stupid chant around on the disrespectful fans who still think it is 2002.
> 
> To limit Bliss' ability to her containing the maligned chant would be unfair. The former NXT star embraced her role as the lead heel on both SmackDown Live and Raw and takes great pride in unloading her venomous insults on any babyface stupid enough to confront her.
> 
> She is so believable on the microphone it would not be out of the realms of possibility to believe the Raw women's champion is as mean and cold-hearted as she appears. She speaks with conviction but can also be sarcastic and funny when the occasion arises.
> 
> There will be some who suggest she comes across as scripted from time to time, and they would not be wrong. So much of a Superstar's presentation away from their in-ring performance (and sometimes that too) is scripted these days that the ability to be original or unique is nearly nonexistent.
> 
> In Bliss' case, those instances are far and few between. She puts enough of a personal twist on her performance that it cannot be accused of being too scripted, rehearsed or otherwise contrived.
> 
> The elephant in the room is the horrible Bayley: This is Your Life television segment that became the talk of the wrestling world in the wake of its inclusion on the May 29 episode of Raw.
> 
> Despite horrific writing and poor conception on the part of WWE Creative, Bliss did everything she could to hold it together. She went above and beyond, working circles around the stiff and wooden actors she was given to perform with in an attempt to make chicken salad out of, well, you know.
> 
> The strength of Bliss' performance has always been her mean-girl attitude and her ability to get herself, and whatever program she is in, over on the microphone. That remains true and will help her succeed in an industry as much about character growth as it is about in-ring contributions.
> 
> *Score: 9*
> 
> *Popularity *
> 
> 
> Bliss is arguably the most popular female star on the roster.
> 
> Much of that can be attributed to the attitude she brings to her performance. She is not shy. Nor is she timid. She is not forced or wooden. She has personality, she knows she is good and she carries herself like a star. The audience responds in kind, treating her like a big deal.
> 
> That she has been presented as the face of the women's division on wrestling's most prominent show does not hurt. Making it on Raw is always guaranteed to earn you more fanfare than striking it big on SmackDown Live, something Bliss recently found out.
> 
> Popularity sky-rockets with increased exposure. That popularity should continue to increase as long as management continues to recognize the star it has on its hands.
> 
> Bliss is a heel who is cool, pleasing to the eye and is only just beginning her journey to sports entertainment supremacy. The future is hers, and fans recognize that. They want to join her for the ride. That will only serve to benefit her as she progresses.
> 
> *Score: 9.5*


They took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Banez

I knew there would be a meltdown.

Alright 3ku1. First off.. lay off with the insults, that comes across as you getting very triggered and you might not wanna get banned for it.

Secondly, i read last 3 pages and you indeed come across as very obnoxious, when it comes to Alexa's TD move. It's a TV Show... you may not watch it. Most of the WWE fans may not even watch it. So how would it alienate Lexi's popularity. Here's a thought... it wont.

Also who are you exactly to tell whats best move for who? Like you dont work for WWE. You are nothing but a fan. Thats the truth. Yes you are entitled to your opinion, but holy shit can you take a step back for a minute and think? She'll join the cast, gets some storylines.. big deal. She makes more money.. she's popular so TD probably gets more viewers. We know you dont like it, but here's a thing... you dont have to watch it :woo

Also you do come across as bit obsessive with this "she would be better off without TD" like.. how do you know? There's probably a room full of ppl in WWE who have thought the whole idea through and think it's a good idea. And i also take a wild guess... they probably know what they are doing. Just a thought.

So take a chill pill, relax enjoy life. It's not end of the world if someone joins a TD cast or not. And if you really got a life like you said in one post page or two ago... then whats up with the reaction?


----------



## KC Armstrong

First of all, can y'all do me a favor and stop quoting/responding to that CesaroSwing guy? I added him to my Ignore List about a week ago, so please don't force me to read his nonsensical comments anymore. Thank you.

Also, may I ask if THESE fine young ladies still have "credibility"? I mean, come on, a super serious wrassler doesn't do sexy photoshoots like these, right? How dare they? It's all about the wrasslin' in the squared circle. They look like, OMG, they look like DIVAS in these pictures. NOOOO :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa has never done a bikini photo shoot 

On TD. Look maybe I was overrating. I just really really really dislike that show. I think it hurts the credibility of woman's wrestling. Image and perception comes to mind. Personally it we'll blur the line of fiction and reality for me.

But hey seeing Alexa more is a bonus. I'm just concerned how the producers we'll show her. Well we see her and Murphy giving their dogs a bath lol? I mean how did he react when Lexi told him? Eye brow? Like me? Who who knows well see


----------



## KC Armstrong

> On TD. Look maybe I was overrating. I just really really really dislike that show.


That's fine. Like I said, you don't have to like the show. That is not the issue. Just don't go overboard and start questioning her character because she's joining a reality show. I still have no clue what this credibility BS is all about, because at the end of the day it's all entertainment, but whatever.


----------



## Banez

Thats the thing 3ku1, you can't judge a product without seeing it in effect. I dont watch Total Divas. I know nothing about the show.. i've heard stories good and bad. Do i care? No. Alexa in TD sounds like an interesting idea.

And if she's part of TD, she's gonna get storylines.. so no you wont just get to watch her bathe her dogs.

I sometimes feel when i read the forums that people (not referring to 3ku1, but in general) have lost grasp of whats fiction and whats reality. Total Divas is a scripted show... on scale 1 to 10 i'd say 2 is real and 8 is scripted.

Just look at this years wrasslemania, that Cena proposal could be seen miles away and definitely was scripted for "omg" moment. It didn't work because they failed to make it a surprising thing (the buildup kinda gave it away).


----------



## BaeJLee

3ku1 said:


> *Alexa has never done a bikini photo shoot *
> 
> On TD. Look maybe I was overrating. I just really really really dislike that show. I think it hurts the credibility of woman's wrestling. Image comes up mind. Personally it we'll blur the line of fiction and reality for me.
> 
> But hey seeing Alexa more is a bonus. I'm just concerned how the producers we'll show her. Well we see her and Murphy giving their dogs a bath lol? I mean how did he react when Lexi told him? Eye brow? Like me? Who who knows well see


 





As far as I know, these are the WWE shoots. Also, never say never, summer's here and Alexa's pretty popular 

I do agree with your stance on TD. I'm not a fan of the show too and it makes it hard for me to take the woman on the show seriously.


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ I was just about to post those and yes, I absolutely hope we get some kind of shoot like that around SummerSlam time.


----------



## 3ku1

I was more eluding to her personality changing. Like I said I overreacted a tad. 

Guess be interesting how much of her life they well show.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I'm not a fan of the show too and it* makes it hard for me to take the woman on the show seriously*.


Can I ask why? I would really like someone to explain that to me, because it makes no sense. You all take this shit so seriously, it's ridiculous. It's entertainment, ffs.


----------



## 3ku1

BaeJLee said:


> As far as I know, these are the WWE shoots. Also, never say never, summer's here and Alexa's pretty popular
> 
> I do agree with your stance on TD. I'm not a fan of the show too and it makes it hard for me to take the woman on the show seriously.


She did those shoots when she was in NXT no? Funny ppl go on sbojtbher looks. Like Becky and Go are fine young woman too. The horror!


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Can I ask why? I would really like someone to explain that to me, because it makes no sense. You all take this shit so seriously, it's ridiculous. It's entertainment, ffs.


inguess it just reminds me of the kardashisns too much. Like the perception that one goes on that show they are more a diva then a wrestler. The whole Anti Diva thing. I agree with you. It's Just entertainment. But I think it's about perception not reality.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> inguess it just reminds me of the kardashisns too much. Like the perception that one goes on that show they are more a diva then a wrestler. The whole Anti Diva thing. I agree with you. It's Just entertainment. But I think it's about perception not reality.



It's all nonsense. This anti-diva/it's all about the wrasslin stuff is bullshit, anyway. If that's what people are looking for, WWE is not for them. Go to a fucking indie show where all they do is wrassle and have fake athletic competitions. WWE has and hopefully always will be about more than that. 

Do you think Nikki Bella cries herself to sleep at night because a couple hundred or thousand users on WrestlingForum.com have more respect for someone like Becky? Who is the bigger star? Who has the bigger following? Spoiler alert: It ain't the wrassler. It's the "diva".


----------



## BaeJLee

3ku1 said:


> She did those shoots when she was in NXT no? Funny ppl go on sbojtbher looks. Like Becky and Go are fine young woman too. The horror!


So what if she did them in NXT? It's still WWE? When Becky and Charlotte did those shoots, Alexa wasn't even relevant :shrug . I haven't the slightest clue what you said in your second sentence, it's like you were momentarily possessed.


----------



## 3ku1

BaeJLee said:


> So what if she did them in NXT? It's still WWE? When Becky and Charlotte did those shoots, Alexa wasn't even relevant :shrug .


Relevance is not my point. I was simply saying Alexa did that photo shoot in NXT. And the fact all the divas are attractive. So you can't just say Alexa is the only one popular for her looks.

ETA: I get this is not just wrasslin. But I also don't think you need to go on TD. To prove that point. If so everyone would be on TD.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> So you can't just say Alexa is the only one popular for her looks.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's not what he said. Like, not at all.



> And the fact all the divas are attractive.


Debatable...


----------



## BaeJLee

3ku1 said:


> Relevance is not my point. I was simply saying Alexa did that photo shoot in NXT. And the fact all the divas are attractive. So you can't just say Alexa is the only one popular for her looks.
> 
> ETA: I get this is not just wrasslin. But I also don't think you need to go on TD. To prove that point. If so everyone would be on TD.


Uh... okay. I haven't even mentioned Alexa's looks or whatever, I'm not sure how you went along that train of thinking. I was just responding to your incorrect statement.


----------



## BaeJLee

KC Armstrong said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's not what *he* said. Like, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Debatable...


----------



## KC Armstrong

BaeJLee said:


>


Please don't sue me. I heard "misgendering" someone is considered a hate crime these days. :grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

BaeJLee said:


> Uh... okay. I haven't even mentioned Alexa's looks or whatever, I'm not sure how you went along that train of thinking. I was just responding to your incorrect statement.


What incorrect about it? I said that was a NXT shoot. And I am correct. I wasent talking about you. Nor did I Ever mention you ever saying Alexa being over simply for her looks. I was simply pointing that out. You know Becky and Charlotte are fine women as well. And them doing bikini shoots. It's only natural then being very attractive is part of their appeal. Just like Alexa.


----------



## Jericho-79

Lenny Leonard said:


> i dont even know if TD gets nominations


Yes, it does. The Bellas have been "nominated" for various "awards" at the Teen Choice Awards in previous years.fpalm


----------



## JafarMustDie

BaeJLee said:


>


You're a girl?! :surprise: I just knew that


----------



## 3ku1

Really I thought it was pretty obvious


----------



## Flair Flop

nyelator said:


> Sure bud.
> 
> Hey still better than anything Charlotte has done.


Interesting....as this is what you said when asked who the best woman in the WWE is


nyelator said:


> 1.Flair (much to my dismay)
> 2.Mickie (tell that to the crowd though)
> 3. Alexa
> 4.Banks
> 5.Emma





3ku1 said:


> Alexa has never done a bikini photo shoot





3ku1 said:


> She did those shoots when she was in NXT no?


Never change.


----------



## 3ku1

Flair Flop said:


> Interesting....as this is what you said when asked who the best woman in the WWE is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never change.


Huh? Have we meet before? Was I susposed to instantly know she did a bikini shoot? I asked has she. I was informed she had. My point was she hasent fine one since debuting on MR. So if your implying or making some digvst the character of my posts. Then I don't care 

So not sure what your getting so asshole about. Ignore list you go. I'm not sure why you a Charlotte mark is trolling in an Alexa mark thread.


----------



## nyelator

Flair Flop said:


> Interesting....as this is what you said when asked who the best woman in the WWE is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never change.


I give you credit for pulling a me and researching.


----------



## Flair Flop

3ku1 said:


> Huh? Have we meet before? Was I susposed to instantly know she did a bikini shoot? I asked has she. I was informed she had. My point was she hasent fine one since debuting on MR. So if your implying or making some digvst the character of my posts. Then I don't care
> 
> So not sure what your getting so asshole about. Ignore list you go. I'm not sure why you a Charlotte mark is trolling in an Alexa mark thread.


Lmao! You keep track of her jobber boyfriend's movements to the point where you know what he has for breakfast and post pics from a page called Alexa Bliss' Ass and are sitting there expecting me to believe that you were unaware of that bikini shoot? Please. It's what you do.....you post bullshit hoping that either 
A. Everyone else has a shitty memory
B. No one will calls you out. Which even if asked for a source you ignore them. Remember your "Maddox was abusive to Paige" war cry that you went on and on about for weeks where you ignored the 50 or so requests for a source. You hate seeing Bliss slandered with accusations of sleeping her way to the top yet you did the same thing. Like I said. Never change. 

I'm here for my amusement and you provide me with plenty. Especially when the rational Bliss fans that don't stalk her and Mr. Bliss' every movement call you out like they have been the last few pages.


----------



## nyelator

Flair Flop said:


> Lmao! You keep track of her jobber boyfriend's movement to the point where you know what he has for breakfast and post pics from a page called Alexa Bliss' Ass and are sitting there expecting me to believe that you were unaware of that bikini shoot? Please. It's what you do.....you post bullshit hoping that either
> A. Everyone else has a shitty memory
> B. No one will call you out. Which even if asked for a source you ignore them. Remember your "Maddox was abusive to Paige" war cry that you went on and on about for weeks about where you ignored the 50 or so requests for a source. You hate seeing Bliss slandered with accusations of sleeping her way to the top yet you did the same thing. Like I said. Never change.
> 
> I'm here for my amusement and you provide me with plenty. Especially when the rational Bliss fans that don't stalk her and Mr. Bliss' every movement call you out like they have been the last few pages.


We agree for once....................... are we dead?


----------



## Narcisse

3ku1 said:


> Huh? Have we meet before? Was I susposed to instantly know she did a bikini shoot? I asked has she. I was informed she had. My point was she hasent fine one since debuting on MR. So if your implying or making some digvst the character of my posts. Then I don't care
> 
> So not sure what your getting so asshole about. Ignore list you go. I'm not sure why you a Charlotte mark is trolling in an Alexa mark thread.


Honestly, yesterday I agreed with you in principle that because of the way TD is produced that I would be concerned about how ANY of the women that went on there might be portrayed. I've just caught up on this thread and nobody needs to be getting as worked up about somebody they don't know as you are about Alexa. I mean, it's coming across as obsessional and frankly you telling another poster to get a life was pretty telling really. 
I can understand being concerned, but when several pages later you are still going, that's something else entirely.


----------



## FlacoMan

Come on amigos, if someone is a bit concerned about this move from her, it's ok man, no big deal. Don't create bad vibes between you guys. In the end we all love Miss Bliss and we will support her wishing for the best in this new project if it's true.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Reading the comments 









My reaction









1time for #Team


----------



## 3ku1

Narcisse said:


> Honestly, yesterday I agreed with you in principle that because of the way TD is produced that I would be concerned about how ANY of the women that went on there might be portrayed. I've just caught up on this thread and nobody needs to be getting as worked up about somebody they don't know as you are about Alexa. I mean, it's coming across as obsessional and frankly you telling another poster to get a life was pretty telling really.
> I can understand being concerned, but when several pages later you are still going, that's something else entirely.


Once again I don't remember asking for your opinion. Obesseive? What. I wasent even continuing the conversation. I was just responding to someone else's post. So don't accuse me of something with absolutely no basis thank you. Unless you want to be on my ignore list too


----------



## Narcisse

3ku1 said:


> Once again I don't remember asking for your opinion. Obesseive? What. I wasent even continuing the conversation. I was just responding to someone else's post. So don't accuse me of something with absolutely no basis thank you. Unless you want to be on my ignore list too


You really don't get how this works do you sport? It doesn't matter if you ASK my opinion or not, it's a public forum so I can quote whoever the fuck I please. Only difference being that I at least attempt to maintain a little bit of pleasantness, even with deluded morons like you. You have completely humiliated yourself in this thread, you just don't have the intelligence to realise it and pull your goddamn head in. 
When even all the other Alexa fans are backing the fuck away from you, then that's maybe time to shut down all the various social media platforms you are stalking, I mean "following" her on and get a grip. Oh and feel free to add me to your ignore list, it will be a pleasure to be on it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i think her toy figure on her wweshop is soldd out, its not listed


----------



## Flair Flop

Narcisse said:


> You really don't get how this works do you sport? It doesn't matter if you ASK my opinion or not, it's a public forum so I can quote whoever the fuck I please. Only difference being that I at least attempt to maintain a little bit of pleasantness, even with deluded morons like you. You have completely humiliated yourself in this thread, you just don't have the intelligence to realise it and pull your goddamn head in.
> When even all the other Alexa fans are backing the fuck away from you, then that's maybe time to shut down all the various social media platforms you are stalking, I mean "following" her on and get a grip. Oh and feel free to add me to your ignore list, it will be a pleasure to be on it.











George McFly has taught him well......wait......fuck it.....it still works with that movie too in this instance. 


Anyways, here's a pic of Alexa


----------



## JC00

More Team Rude road hijinks


----------



## 3ku1

God she's with Nia Moree then she's with Murphy these days lol. Maybe Alexa should marry Nia instead.. TBH I'm sick of hearing and seeing them
Together. It's like we get it your bfs. I mean prob just me. But it's tiresome. I don't mean to disparage anyone here who enjoys them together. Personally for me point made. Like they are best friends, yep point taken. Maybe she should live with Nia instead. So She gets to see her 24/7!


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1
I personally find it weird that you stress over murphy so much in this thread. You post pics of him, talk about him. No disrespect but nobody cares. You say things to get likes about him but nobody bothers to say anything because he's a non-factor in this thread. Why don't you start a buddy murphy thread and discuss him there.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1
> I personally find it weird that you stress over murphy so much in this thread. You post pics of him, talk about him. No disrespect but nobody cares. You say things to get likes about him but nobody bothers to say anything because he's a non-factor in this thread. Why don't you start a buddy murphy thread and discuss him there.


Once again I'm not sure why your being so rude to me. You don't like it fucking scroll. I created this thread. Who are you to tell me what I can't and can not post? I'm sorry I've delt with this shit in this thread for a while now. So
I mention him from time to time in reference to Alexa so wgat who made you the posting police.


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1
Passive aggressive I see. Here's a gif for ya


----------



## N3LL14

3ku1 said:


> God she's with Nia Moree then she's with Murphy these days lol. Maybe Alexa should marry Nia instead.. TBH I'm sick of hearing and seeing them
> Together. It's like we get it your bfs. I mean prob just me. But it's tiresome. I don't mean to disparage anyone here who enjoys them together. Personally for me point made. Like they are best friends, yep point taken. Maybe she should live with Nia instead. So She gets to see her 24/7!


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> TBH I'm sick of hearing and seeing them
> Together. It's like we get it your bfs. I mean prob just me. But it's tiresome.














You got some problems man.. I think it would be in your best interest to take a step back and reevaluate some stuff if two best friends posting some stuff on social media because it's something to do to past the time has you sick and tired.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> You got some problems man.. I think it would be in your best interest to take a step back and reevaluate some stuff if two best friends posting some stuff on social media because it's something to do to past the time has sick and is tiresome for you...


When did I say I have a problem with them being together? I said I'm sick of seeing the posts in here. I know you like to act all self righteous al the time. And a know it all. But I don't have problem with Nia and Alexa together. I was just simply pointing out how much time they spend together.

Don't put words on my mouth. If you want to turn this thread into some biter place like all the other threads on the forum. Then go ahead. But let's leave the name calling or accusations out of it huh. I have no idea why you and a few other posters. Are suddenly attacking me.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jam

I like Alexa & all but never do I wanna be grouped in the same "base" as some of the fans in here lol fpalm


----------



## Flair Flop

3ku1 said:


> When did I say I have a problem with them being together? I said I'm sick of seeing the posts in here.


In your post before this one. 


3ku1 said:


> TBH I'm sick of hearing and seeing them Together.


Here's some advice. If all you have to do is scroll up a few post to make sure you're not misrepresenting what you said, it's worth doing.


----------



## Captain Edd

Jamaican said:


> I like Alexa & all but never do I wanna be grouped in the same "base" as some of the fans in here lol fpalm


Goes for every women that has a thread in this section tbh. I really like Becky but I can't read the thread about her without facepalming 20 times


----------



## Jam

Captain Edd said:


> Goes for every women that has a thread in this section tbh. I really like Becky but I can't read the thread about her without facepalming 20 times


Init, I come to these threads for pics & I just see a lot of drivel, fuck outta here with that shit :lol


----------



## 3ku1

You took what I said out of context. It not sure why posters in here. Especially long term porters are becoming so passive aggressive. It's a discussion right? Well it started when someone accused me of being obsessed because I was still discussing TD thing. What is a discussion pertaining to only one post? And if not that means im obsssed lol? Come on. I wasent bringing it Back up. New users came in here. And I discussed it some more some what. Maybe users who don't post in here as much. Think
One post is enough. Maybe but a discussion is a discussion.

Then a poster accused me of talking about Alexas fiancé too much. Wells man like I said scroll. I reference him to her. Because we'll this is an Alexa Bliss thread, does their need to be any explanation. And I'm sorry @jcoo you think
I need to revaluation my entire life lol. But I think
You took what I said out of context. I dont have a problem with Alexa and Nia together. I was just noticing how she seems to spend more time with Nia then her partner. Is that a crime? I'm
Sorry I ever mentioned anything. And the amount of posts about them. 

But can this end now? I don't want this thread to derail into another Paige 2.0 thread. Where eventually mods have to come in and clean just. For now I'm just post pics. And keeps discussions pertaining to her career when relevant. Is prob the best course of action..


----------



## Jersey

Cellphone Wallpaper


----------



## JC00

Jamaican said:


> Init, I come to these threads for pics & I just see a lot of drivel, fuck outta here with that shit :lol


Mods don't want two separate threads in this section or else we would have made a discussion thread and left this for pics, videos and gifs


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

3ku1 said:


> You took what I said out of context. It not sure why posters in here. Especially long term porters are becoming so passive aggressive. It's a discussion right? Well it started when someone accused me of being obsessed because I was still discussing TD thing. What is a discussion pertaining to only one post? And if not that means im obsssed lol? Come on. I wasent bringing it Back up. New users came in here. And I discussed it some more some what. Maybe users who don't post in here as much. Think
> One post is enough. Maybe but a discussion is a discussion.
> 
> Then a poster accused me of talking about Alexas fiancé too much. Wells man like I said scroll. I reference him to her. Because we'll this is an Alexa Bliss thread, does their need to be any explanation. And I'm sorry @jcoo you think
> I need to revaluation my entire life lol. But I think
> You took what I said out of context. I dont have a problem with Alexa and Nia together. I was just noticing how she seems to spend more time with Nia then her partner. Is that a crime? I'm
> Sorry I ever mentioned anything. And the amount of posts about them.
> 
> But can this end now? I don't want this thread to derail into another Paige 2.0 thread. Where eventually mods have to come in and clean just. For now I'm just post pics. And keeps discussions pertaining to her career when relevant. Is prob the best course of action..


Okay let me break it down to you, in your language.

You. And your. Obsession with. 'Lexi', Murphy and. Their dogs is. Batshit pathetic. We suggest to. You that stop. Masturbating to Murphy's body. And thinking about 'Lexi's off day every. Damn week. And go outside. Breath the. Fresh air.


----------



## JC00

Total Bellas about to get cancelled for Total Bliss.............


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jamaican said:


> Init, I come to these threads for *pics *& I just see a lot of drivel, fuck outta here with that shit :lol


here ya go bud, make up for the lack of pics


----------



## JC00

Hey 3uk1 how mad does the gif make you?


----------



## HDM

JC00 said:


> Hey 3uk1 how mad does the gif make you?


thanks god, i have never seen irritating fans like 3uk1



Lenny Leonard said:


> here ya go bud, make up for the lack of pics


hahahaha good job buddy. SMH


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873710529193357312


----------



## TraumaCaspian




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Hey 3uk1 how mad does the gif make you?


I said I was sorry. Why do you have to be so antagonistic? Why would it make me angry? Let's not forget I created this thread. And I contribute 90% of pics to this thread. It seems like some are suggesting I'm the only one who discusses her life to some extent in here. Well I'm not. And to single me out is not fair at all. Your acting like I'm some fanboy or some anti Alexa fan. Which is really odd.

Now you have new users coming in here making assumptions about me as a poster. So what I mention a Murphy some times. It's an Alexa Bliss thread. Is it that surprising. Are you the one who keeps on going About the Becky Beards being triggered by this. Who cares what Becky fans think. I have no problem with Alexa or Nia hanging out on the road. I just noticed she prob spends more time with herb hen Murphy. Because she's on the road so much. I'm sorry you choose to be her white knight and take that the wrong way. But that is not what i meant. I would for this thresdvto just be pics and gifs from now on. But I don't see that happening. I think I need a break from this thread, boy.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Why are people jumping on each other in here? What the hell is wrong with discussing things regarding Alexa?


----------



## 3ku1

Theirs nothing wrong about it in reason. But a few new posters per usual have come i here and made it a problem. But whatever. Post a pic. If not then just get on with it. But none of us mods. So you know. Settle down


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I just don't see the need for personal attacks on a fan forum.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't too. That was unfortunate. I well take responsibility for my part in it. Moving on


----------



## nyelator

All of you need to calm the hell down and I mean all of you.


----------



## Rave Bunny

No... No! This is exactly what WF wants, to have the Bliss fans turn on each other! 










Anyways, I really enjoy the interaction between both Alexa Bliss and Nia Jax, especially outside of the WWE ring. I think it's really cute.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> All of you need to calm the hell down and I mean all of you.


----------



## NasJayz

That's why every now and then I take a break off of WF about a month or else I would FUCKING loose it.


----------



## nyelator

Rave Bunny said:


> No... No! This is exactly what WF wants, to have the Bliss fans turn on each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I really enjoy the interaction between both Alexa Bliss and Nia Jax, especially outside of the WWE ring. I think it's really cute.


That is why I am telling everyone to calm down


----------



## 3ku1

Rave Bunny said:


> No... No! This is exactly what WF wants, to have the Bliss fans turn on each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I really enjoy the interaction between both Alexa Bliss and Nia Jax, especially outside of the WWE ring. I think it's really cute.


Seriously that is what I love about Bliss. Her expressions are so real. She looks legit scared their lol. But then she can turn it on a dime. And viciously attack Bayley. She has brought a lvl of Story Telling and Psychology to the woman's revolution. That to be quite honest I haven't seen in woman's wrestling in some time. In Wwe anyway. I grew up with the AE. Bliss is the best since Lita and Trish.

And yes Alexa and Nia are cute. I was just being a grumpy old man :lol.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> I was just being a grumpy old man :lol.


which one?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

anyone else really like those lace ribbons alexa wears on the back of her boots?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> anyone else really like those lace ribbons alexa wears on the back of her boots?


Yes I do!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

such a pretty face


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

alexa_bliss_wwe_ Hello Beaumont ✌�� # WWEBeaumont


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Cute. Must be nice for her since drafting to Raw. To be on the road With her bestie. On SD lonely I bet.

Looks like we may get a #1 contender match on Raw tommorro. To decide Bliss next opponent at GBOF. Nia we'll win clearly. I wouldent mind a cage match between them at GBOF. Okay I'll stop being talking now .


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> anyone else really like those lace ribbons alexa wears on the back of her boots?


It's part of the intracies and subtleties to her character .


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


if that's what they will be like on TD, then i can't wait


----------



## 3ku1

Have we got confirmation on that yet? Yeah they'll be fun on the show. Guess we'll see them on the road. It's Ride Along! Lol. Guess it depends how TD produce it. Still up in the air. How it we'll come across. TBC.

Be interesting where the direction of the Raw Womsns division heads tommorro


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_ Hello Beaumont ✌�� # WWEBeaumont


Blue-tiful


----------



## 3ku1

On their way to Raw soon? Man the road life must get pretty tedious. Guess helps having your best friend with ya. Who's going to kill her soon in the ring lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Seriously that is what I love about Bliss. Her expressions are so real. She looks legit scared their lol.




Looks like a scene from a horror movie. You would think a guy with a knife was running after her.


----------



## 3ku1

No just Bayley :duck

Funny that vid. Because once in the ring Nia no like Alexa...


----------



## 3ku1

Haha so me...


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_ Hello Beaumont ✌�� # WWEBeaumont



:sodone


----------



## FlacoMan

3ku1 said:


> Haha so me...


Looks like she read the last pages of this thread :lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

> Be interesting where the direction of the Raw Womsns division heads tommorro


Honestly, I wouldn't expect too much tomorrow. Warriors vs Cavs game starts at 9PM ET, so they'll probably open the show with Brock and after that I could see them phoning it in and turning it into a glorified house show with lots of random ass tag matches.


----------



## 3ku1

FlacoMan said:


> Looks like she read the last pages of this thread :lol


Haha that's what I thought. I wonder if Alexa ever visits this forum? Unlikely I suspose. But this is the most popular WF on the web. Well let's just say i hope she diddnt read yesterday's pages :lol. Boy hey Alexa.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Haha that's what I thought. I wonder if Alexa ever visits this forum? Unlikely I suspose. But this is the most popular WF on the web. Well let's just say i hope she diddnt read yesterday's pages :lol. Boy hey Alexa.


I sure as hell hope she doesn't. We know she reads stuff about herself on twitter because she re-tweets fan posts, but twitter is almost harmless compared to the negativity and bullshit on this forum. That can't be good for anyone's self esteem so she better avoid places like this.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i wish they'd release a funko pop of her already. Plus i wonder when those gloves of hers will be back in stock


----------



## 3ku1

Fark those gloves are expensive. They sell out though. Alexa does it right. Top to Bottom she looks like a star. I'm bloody poor ATM lol. Bought her five feet of Fury shirt male size. Cool shirt. This girl sells merch like wild fire.


----------



## 3ku1

Re Posting as WWE posted on their YT page now. Yesterday. Just over 500K views now.


----------



## Jersey

Those blue eyes just hypnotize you.


----------



## Zappers

My 2 Cents on the Total Divas stuff.

My personal opinion is that I really hoped she did not join the show. The women on that show unusually more times than not are considered "separate" than the other women. Which Alexa was not part of, like Becky, Sasha, etc... Now if they would ALL the women then I would be fine with it.

Also, I not thrilled if they give them (Nia & Alexa) all stupid pretend "drama" scenarios to go through. Just let these two be the goofballs they are, and I will be perfectly fine with that. Now don't jump on me for this, but if you notice (from pictures & videos)Alexa Bliss in her "private life" doesn't walk around in whorish clothing and consistently shop in expensive places & eat at upscale hipster type places like the Bellas do. The freaking girl goes to retro video game shops and plays old video games at home. I just don't get why they are asking her to be part of the show. Unless they wanna show that. 

My last thing is that she really doesn't need any distractions from the ring. She needs all the time to perfect her skills imho. If they want to film her life of that I would be fine, something like watching Breaking Ground.


----------



## Zappers

This is obviously a older pic but I've personally never seen her wear this wrestling gear(colors) before.

Imagine being that close to the wrestling stars? Where was this?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Zappers said:


> My 2 Cents on the Total Divas stuff.
> 
> My personal opinion is that I really hoped she did not join the show. The women on that show unusually more times than not are considered "separate" than the other women. Which Alexa was not part of, like Becky, Sasha, etc... Now if they would ALL the women then I would be fine with it.
> 
> Also, I not thrilled if they give them (Nia & Alexa) all stupid pretend "drama" scenarios to go through. Just let these two be the goofballs they are, and I will be perfectly fine with that. Now don't jump on me for this, but if you notice (from pictures & videos)Alexa Bliss in her "private life" doesn't walk around in whorish clothing and consistently shop in expensive places & eat at upscale hipster type places like the Bellas do. The freaking girl goes to retro video game shops and plays old video games at home. I just don't get why they are asking her to be part of the show. Unless they wanna show that.
> 
> My last thing is that she really doesn't need any distractions from the ring. She needs all the time to perfect her skills imho. If they want to film her life of that I would be fine, something like watching Breaking Ground.


I understand your hesitations on her being on the show, but remember its so much extra money. plus it might get her fiance some exposure as well. Besides i know she's capable of so much more, its only cause she's a heel she can't.

Plus her being goofy with nia and the fact she plays old retro games are another reason why im a fan


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Monday Night Bliss.


----------



## NasJayz

PaigeLover said:


> Monday Night Bliss.


She's one of the few reasons I enjoy Monday night raw.


----------



## JC00

NasJayz said:


> She's one of the few reasons I enjoy Monday night raw.


Watch out man, talking like that on here is gonna get you branded as "creepily obsessed" by the people that have women like Becky and Charlotte as their AVI or in their signature.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Whether she's mad or not those blue eyes will humble you.


----------



## 3ku1

Man who cares what other smarky Diva fans said. That is probably never going to change. Wrestling fans particularly on this Forum. Are never going to see eye to eye. Let them cry because their fav is not in her position. Just filter out the bad, and focus on Monday Night Bliss .

Besides the one that brand you as "creepily obsessed". Post on this forum as well every day. So they are just too easy. They make it too easy. And yeah have some other Diva as their sig. I have Bliss as my sig. But you don't see me, other then the odd pro Bliss threads on the Raw section. Go around posting threads about how Becky sucks. She's ruined everything etc. I mean If we're talking strong booking. Becky has had 4 clean falls this year. Alexa 3. So technically I could say Beckys booking has degressed woman's wrestling. But I'm not unreasonable.


----------



## 3ku1

I'm not sorry ?


----------



## Jersey

damn


----------



## JC00

WWE Poll: Who would you consider WWE’s most valuable Superstar in 2017 thus far?


Styles- 36%
Joe- 10%
Orton- 9%
Owens- 6%
Reigns- 6% 
Bliss- 5%

(Charlotte 3%, Sasha 2%, Bayley 0%, no other female was listed as an option)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Awww so sweet

We have a tag match player!!!

ETA: Building to Sasha v Alexa SS? I think so

Glorified 6 woman tag match player !!!! Everyone wants a piece of Bliss haha 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874441184676003840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874441835166318593
True heel move their from Alexa haha. I liked that. Lone wolf. Opposed to them loosing. And her pushing Nia. Then Nia and Emma most likely beat her down.


----------



## Jersey

What a babe Alexa is.


----------



## 3ku1

Bae 

?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Seems to me could be wrong. With Bayley making her intentions clear re the title. Sasha back in the title scene. Emma seems to picking up where she left off re Dana. Emma v Dana on the kickoff show? Maybe heading to a Fatal Fourway Match at Great Balls of Fire. Alexa, Sasha, Bayley, Nia. Unless they make those three ladies. Have a #1 contender match some point down the road. We'll see.


----------



## Jersey

Bliss vs Emma seems right then Bliss vs Banks @ SummerSlam.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Bliss vs Emma seems right then Bliss vs Banks @ SummerSlam.


Problem with that is. Bliss is the top heel. Emma is also a heel. Alexa would need a designated Face. Nia seems like that. But I don't think she's that over. I think it we'll be Nia who faces Bliss at GBOF. But not sure at this stage.


----------



## FlacoMan

Good segment, that blow from sasha was with all her rage :lol . The match was OK, no complaints. Alexa looking perfect as always :yum:

I'm curious about what is gonna be for Great Balls. No clue for me yet.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Problem with that is. Bliss is the top heel. Emma is also a heel. Alexa would need a designated Face. Nia seems like that. But I don't think she's that over. I think it we'll be Nia who faces Bliss at GBOF. But not sure at this stage.


That's because Emma just returned so of course she'll be a heel but she might turn face.


----------



## JC00

GBOF seems like it's gonna be a multi-woman match and Alexa will probably retain and then they'll probably build to Alexa/Sasha at SS


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> That's because Emma just returned so of course she'll be a heel but she might turn face.


Emma's been heel for a while. Your right she could turn face. But have to agree this is looking like a multi woman match. Alexa, Nia, Bayley, Sasha etc. Not sure about Emma or Dana tbh. I expect Alexa to retain at GBOF in any case. She'll defend at SS hopefully Sasha. That is a real money match for Raw.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

while the possible sasha/bliss feud will be good, it'll prob be where bliss drops the belt, which will be disappointing


----------



## 3ku1

:lol Gah their feud is going to fire in the Summer.,


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> while the possible sasha/bliss feud will be good, it'll prob be where bliss drops the belt, which will be disappointing


Ahh I dunno. If they book it properly. I would prefer Alexa retains though.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> while the possible sasha/bliss feud will be good, it'll prob be where bliss drops the belt, which will be disappointing


Summerslam would be like day 120 of her reign or something. I would think at that point you kind of understand. Having it a 1/3 of a year is a pretty solid reign. Hell I don't even think Charlotte's reign from WM to when she dropped it to Sasha was 120.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Summerslam would be like day 120 of her reign or something. I would think at that point you kind of understand. Having it a 1/3 of a year is a pretty solid reign. Hell I don't even think Charlotte's reign from WM to when she dropped it to Sasha was 120.


yeah it would be a good reign but it is disappointing when you know when it will happen.


----------



## 3ku1

Sorry but you could tell the girls were phoning it in too ?. Bliss was great. But it felt like a house show.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted :duck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874451070734524422


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> GBOF seems like it's gonna be a multi-woman match and Alexa will probably retain and then they'll probably build to Alexa/Sasha at SS


I really hope that's where they're going with this. If she walks into SummerSlam as champ and we get a big, properly built Alexa vs Sasha title match in Brooklyn, I would have absolutely no issue with her dropping the belt there.


----------



## KC Armstrong

>


I hate to repeat myself, but...

:sodone


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I really hope that's where they're going with this. If she walks into SummerSlam as champ and we get a big, properly built Alexa vs Sasha title match in Brooklyn, I would have absolutely no issue with her dropping the belt there.


Yeah it seems to me anyway. Fatal Four Way at GBOF. Alexa, Bayley, Sasha, Nia. Alexa retains. Then they start building towards. Like you said a properly built feud. And if so we'll give the Division and the title so much cred. With Alexa having a long reign. And dropping to Sasha. What happens to Alexa post SS? I don't know.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa back to being awesome as usual on the mic in that segment. They gave her quite a bit of time and a lot to say, so it certainly doesn't look like they lost any faith in her. Maybe they are still capable of making rational decisions after all. Who knew?


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well makes a Mockery of the "her mic skills are a myth" bs you had going here. She's class on the mic. And class is permanent. Matarial helps of course ?. Segment if you missed. I also enjoyed The Heel move by Alexa. Ditching Emma and Nia


----------



## Jersey

FlacoMan said:


>


 *Nia's voice* Lexi with that booty tho


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874593727515426816


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm glad you guys are being sensible about Sasha taking the belt off Alexa at Summerslam. She definitely should retain at GBOF though.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm glad you guys are being sensible about Sasha taking the belt off Alexa at Summerslam. She definitely should retain at GBOF though.*


yeah i wouldnt mind too much. As jcoo pointed out, it would be at least over 100 days witht the title, so thats a good reign and she'll have had a few defenses. Just sucks hen your fav has to drop the belt. I take it you will be firmly behind sasha :wink2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lenny Leonard said:


> yeah i wouldnt mind too much. As jcoo pointed out, it would be at least over 100 days witht the title, so thats a good reign and she'll have had a few defenses. Just sucks hen your fav has to drop the belt. I take it you will be firmly behind sasha :wink2:


*And if she continues her streak of being unpinned or submitted until then, she will have had a more dominant reign than any of Charlotte's.*


----------



## JC00

lol one segment with the whole division and Raw gets shit on for it yet SD women's been one big clusterfuck segment since March but it's so great..

Also the hypocrisy since Alexa has been booked as a competent champ is amusing.

"Fuck 50/50 bookings, champs shouldn't be taking the fall in tag matches or losing as much as they do in non-title matches. They should be booked strong" 

Alexa gets booked as a competent champ

"Her booking is absolute bullshit. She should never win clean"


Same people that said Alexa's title runs on SD hurt he title because she wasn't "credible" because she didn't win clean.


----------



## JC00




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Great to see Alexa being a great heel and just walking away from matches again always gets a lot of great heat! 

Who is she going to defend the title against at GBOF? or will they just do some sort of tag match? I am all for her defending against Sasha at Summerslam


----------



## Jericho-79

How did Alexa get those pink streaks in her hair, btw?


----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> Great to see Alexa being a great heel and just walking away from matches again always gets a lot of great heat!
> 
> Who is she going to defend the title against at GBOF? or will they just do some sort of tag match? I am all for her defending against Sasha at Summerslam


They well prob do a multi woman match at GBOF Alexa probability retains. If they don't do Bayley Sasha SS. Alexa v Sasha SS seems the money feud of both SD and Raw woman's division tbh.

And as for Raw v SD woman's. Well SD has been booking clusterfuck multi woman segments/matches for months now. Not just because of the mitb ladder match. The whole rehashed "Welcoming Commitee" angle. With Team PCB v Team Bad from a few years ago. With no real defined Babyface or Heel. Don't get me started on the stupidity of the booking of Naomi v Lana. This channel agrees with me






So Raw do one segment. Where it actually was sensibly booked. And gets shit on. I diddnt see Bliss getting the clean fall. The three faces won. Alexa got heat walking out. What were ppl expecting. In a phoned in glorified house show tag match Raw. A Tag match closed out Raw! Lol. It's like they bitch when she's booked strong. And also bitch when she isint. Madness. But yeah Alexa holds title till SS. Very strong reign. Gives the title cred. When I agree. Alexa drops to Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

Jericho-79 said:


> How did Alexa get those pink streaks in her hair, btw?


From what I recall she got them done at some hairdressers a few months ago. Not sure how though.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Here are my 3 Alexa Bliss plaques I own, just missing TLC one but I will buy it whenever I see it end up on Ebay.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jericho-79 said:


> How did Alexa get those pink streaks in her hair, btw?


more than likely just had the tips died at a salon. I really like them as well, another thing that makes her stand out


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Honest question here but which one of y'all riled up russo for comments about Bliss? Because you are awesome


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> Honest question here but which one of y'all riled up russo for comments about Bliss? Because you are awesome


never knew he made comments bout her, dont really care what he said either way


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> never knew he made comments bout her, *dont really care what he said either way*


I don't either but I was looking for konnan podcast to listen to and found that lol.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

Russo? Yeah he made some comments untowards the Woman's Division before. Not really interested in his views lol. I mean JR, Austin, Top WWE officials all rate Bliss very highley. So who cares what the man who killed pro wrestling thinks.


----------



## JC00

Oh look another Raw and more Alexa-related threads pop up. Although one of them is actually a positive OP about her.


----------



## 3ku1

Man you gotta let those threads and idiots go. If Bliss brings passions out of their generally joyless life's. Well she's doing her job as a heel. Roman Reigns has main evented 3 manias in a row. And suddenly Alexas booking is a problem okay.


----------



## NasJayz

FlacoMan said:


>


Sooooooooooooooooooooo prettyful I want to give her kisses. :x :x :x :x


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah her Fiancé has dibs. He who shall not be named ?

Had to Repost. Nearly 700K views.


----------



## 3ku1

Emma thinks she's getting a title shot, so cute. "Oh you diddnt know"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874781693902770177


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Lenny Leonard said:


> never knew he made comments bout her, dont really care what he said either way


though i don't really like bliss fans going after anyone who says anything the least bit negative about her. Now if it is justified, such as blatant lies or trolling, then go ahead. But we don't need to respond to every little criticism


----------



## 3ku1

Russo and Little go hand in hand. Look he has an opinion. And he's entitled to his stupid opinion heh. But it's not like he's a Wwe official or anything. I'm sure officials who clearly see Alexa high. Won't care about outside inference. They never have.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Vince Russo thinks if you're a fan of a male wrestler, you're gay. Can you do me a favor and never mention his name in this thread EVER AGAIN? Please? Thank you. 

Don't turn this into every other thread in this forum. Also, this:


----------



## 3ku1

Getting JR's approval. Folks it Doesent get any better or bigger then that.

But yeah sorry diddnt mean to bring who shall not be named in this thread Haha. I was wondering would WWE consider if they don't go Sasha Alexa. Champion V Champion at SS. Alexa v who ever is champion on SD. Could be interesting.


----------



## NasJayz

That's it I fucking lost it. I'm checking myself into a mental hospital.


----------



## 3ku1

:sodone:


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


Her & Mandy are gonna be the death of me.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

checking her wwe shop page today, the raw/smackdown plaques are gone. must be sold out
edit: nevermind back up


----------



## Lenny Leonard

anyone ever thought of creating a social group here for bliss fans?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> anyone ever thought of creating a social group here for bliss fans?


Like a facebook group?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

well i see on some members pages they are part of groups created here on the forum. One of us creates one and anyone who is an alexa fan is welcome to join. I'll create it, but only if people here want to.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> well i see on some members pages they are part of groups created here on the forum. One of us creates one and anyone who is an alexa fan is welcome to join. I'll create it, but only if people here want to.


What is it? Can we take the discussion from her to it so people stop whining about there being a discussion when they are looking for a gif of Alexa's ass?


Also can you set it to private/invitation only? Feel like if it's public there's the possibility of the trolls lurking.


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> What is it? Can we take the discussion from her to it so people stop whining about there being a discussion when they are looking for a gif of Alexa's ass?
> 
> 
> Also can you set it to private/invitation only? Feel like if it's public there's the possibility of the trolls lurking.



It's a social group that allows you to have a conversation with everyone inside the group, and yes you can set it to invite only.


----------



## 3ku1

Could use this for ppl that want to discuss her career etc. Which is most of the regular posters here Haha. Of course you can still discuss her here in reason. I don't see an issue.


----------



## Flair Flop

JC00 said:


> What is it? Can we take the discussion from her to it so people stop whining about there being a discussion when they are looking for a gif of Alexa's ass?
> 
> 
> Also can you set it to private/invitation only? Feel like if it's public there's the possibility of the trolls lurking.


Speaking as someone that is a mod on a very similar VBulletin forum what it will create is a place that is invite only and also private where you can make individual threads. What that means is that if you wanted to make a thread called "The Charotte Mark Is An Asshole" you could talk shit about me all day and I will never know. It would also mean that 3ku1 could create a thread called "The Murphy/Dog Masturbation Thread" and he could post in it all day all by himself(since none of the rest of you seem to give a fuck) and none of you would have to even click on it. Would save a metric fuckton of scrolling in here. That's for sure. Mods can see it even they aren't members.


----------



## Mango13

Flair Flop said:


> Speaking as someone that is a mod on a very similar VBulletin forum


I was an admin on Vbulletin board for 10 years before moving on and doing my own thing, I'm honestly surprised people still use vbulletin with all the better services out there now.


----------



## Flair Flop

Mango13 said:


> I was an admin on Vbulletin board for 10 years before moving on and doing my own thing, I'm honestly surprised people still use vbulletin with all the better services out there now.


I'm on another XenForo forum and I prefer the layout on it over vBulletin.


----------



## Mango13

Flair Flop said:


> I'm on another XenForo forum and I prefer the layout on it over vBulletin.


I looked at XenForo for a while before deciding on IPS.


----------



## JC00

Well I made one and am in the process of inviting people


----------



## NasJayz

I'm sorry about last night I let the trolls with out life's get to me and I currently have no medicine/marijuana .


----------



## Cleavage

you know you can't go on another forum and say I created another, I'm gonna invite other users:lmao 

i should close this shitshow down.


----------



## JC00

Cleavage said:


> you know you can't go on another forum and say I created another, I'm gonna invite other users:lmao
> 
> i should close this shitshow down.




What? I made a private social group... If that's a problem then I have no clue why this forum allows social groups to be private


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> What? I made a private social group... If that's a problem then I have no clue why this forum allows social groups to be private


:hmmm




Ummm Wf made a feature and don't want it's users to use it I guess.



:hmmm


Total mind fuck.


----------



## JC00

NasJayz said:


> :hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm Wf made a feature and don't want it's users to use it I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmmm
> 
> 
> Total mind fuck.



I mean I guess it's fine for there to be 2-3 weekly "I hate Alexa" threads made but make a private discussion group using a feature that WF implemented because 1, you have people who whine that there is too much discussion in this thread and 2, we want a thread where our discussion can't be seen by all the Alexa hate circle jerk and apparently that's a no-no.


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> I mean I guess it's fine for there to be 2-3 weekly "I hate Alexa" threads made but make a private discussion group using a feature that WF implemented because 1, you have people who whine that there is too much discussion in this thread and 2, we want a thread where our discussion can't be seen by all the Alexa hate circle jerk and apparently that's a no-no.


I might have to take another vacation from this place again it's making my head hurt. I been a member of those other groups on here and made one of my own and no one had a problem with them before so this is ahh never mind I don't know anymore. Someone stop the world I want to get off.


----------



## Mango13

Cleavage said:


> you know you can't go on another forum and say I created another, I'm gonna invite other users:lmao
> 
> i should close this shitshow down.



No one said anything about creating another forum, they talked about creating a social group something that is included in this forums software, the other forum talk was just two people talking about forum software in general.


----------



## NasJayz

Mango13 said:


> No one said anything about creating another forum, they talked about creating a social group something that is included in this forums software, the other forum talk was just two people talking about forum software in general.


I don't think he read the posts one of those Bliss Haters must of lied (AGAIN) and told him some one was making there own wrestling type forum to get this thread closed.


----------



## 3ku1

Creating a social group. Is different from cresting another forum lol. Come on their is no need for action to be taken here. Just settle geez. I mean why create that software feature. If you don't intend for any members to utilise it? Look if it's a problem. Then maybe someone delete it. But I still don't see the issue.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Creating a social group. Is different from cresting another forum lol. Come on their is no need for action to be taken here. Just settle geez. I mean why create that software feature. If you don't intend for any members to utilise it? Look if it's a problem. Then maybe someone delete it. But I still don't see the issue.


My friend Matt can delete it.

































:wink2:


----------



## JC00

NasJayz said:


> I don't think he read the posts one of those Bliss Haters must of lied (AGAIN) and told him some one was making there own wrestling type forum to get this thread closed.


That didn't even cross my mind. But now that you say it, wouldn't surprise me. Because not sure how you read the above posts and take away that anyone was talking about another forum when social group was used. I mean unless he doesn't know what a social group is.


----------



## 3ku1

...


----------



## 3ku1

TB as too beautiful not too


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871530711043518464


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871527159176867840


----------



## FlacoMan

Best twitter account in the world :brock4


----------



## KC Armstrong

FlacoMan said:


> Best twitter account in the world :brock4


Devoting an entire account to someone's ass is some next level creepy shit. Don't mind the pics & gifs at all, but damn.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah it is a bit lol. I only follow the acc to see Alexas gifs. They post new Raws and Ppvs. But yeah it is creepy.

ETA: Reading someone going on about some point WWE doing Champion v Champion concept. If Night of Champions returned. Alexa could turn face. Win the title back post SS. Alexa Charlotte seems a money match for them down the road. Of course they have to pull Sasha Alexa at SS. GBOF well prob be a multi woman match. Then the direction should be Bliss Sasha to SS. Bliss should drop the belt. Such a long reign. Giving that belt much needed cred.


----------



## 3ku1

Me after leaving the Raw Section


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Some candids from Raw


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Moving into my house tmrw. Bought a bliss poster to celebrate


----------



## 3ku1

:mark:



I refuse to be ordinary...



ETA: FYI read a report from a wrestling site. Apparently WWE are planning on a Emma Alexa feud. Emma could possibly be Alexas opponent at Great Balls. I don't see it. Nia we'll be her opp. Although I think it maybe a multi woman match. Alexa, Nia, Sasha, Emma? Who knows. Bayley maybe too.


----------



## FlacoMan

Maybe they do some sort of qualify matches like Nia vs Sasha, Emma vs Dana and both winners will go to a triple threat at Balls... I don't know. That's what I would do I believe.


----------



## 3ku1

They might have a #1 contender match yeah. I still think they well do a multi woman Match at Great Balls. Sasha, Nia, Emma, Alexa probably. I'm not sure Dana we'll be involved. Who knows. They may just do 1v1 though.


----------



## Jersey

Why did she stop using Sparkle Splash as her finish?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Why did she stop using Sparkle Splash as her finish?


I don't know. She has been using the DDT as her finisher lately. Which I've enjoyed. As she executes a damn good DDT.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I don't know. She has been using the DDT as her finisher lately. Which I've enjoyed. As she executes a damn good DDT.


DDT would be a great set up for Sparkle Splash.


----------



## 3ku1

New Bliss merch at WWE shop.


----------



## Jersey

Another piece of her merch that will sell out real quick.


----------



## 3ku1

:duck her expressions


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nia's instagram story


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm Rumor is Emma Alexa at GBOF. I guess be a fresh opponent. Still think they'll go Multi Woman match. Either way I just want creative to book this shit better. I really want Alexa to develop a wicked streak. She should beat down Emma backstage if that is the direction they well go. Emma posted this a couple days ago. So I don't know.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874781693902770177


----------



## Owenswwe1

She's so beautiful


----------



## 3ku1

#Blissfit


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


:zayn :zayn3 :rusev kada


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

*Exclusive interview: How Alexa Bliss went from dark horse to standard-bearer of the Raw Women’s division*
_
A year ago, you might not have known who Alexa Bliss was. During her time in the NXT Women’s division, she was a constant, if not overwhelming, presence down in Full Sail University, managing the NXT Tag Team Champions and occasionally targeting the NXT Women’s Title that the likes of Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks, Bayley and Becky Lynch tussled over in a series of classic matches.

Then came the WWE Draft, where she was a late-round pick of SmackDown LIVE. Then came the SmackDown Women’s Championship. Then came another SmackDown Women’s Championship, one she carried into WrestleMania 33. Then came her relocation to the red brand in the Superstar Shake-up. Then came the Raw Women’s Championship.

Now, you most assuredly know who Alexa Bliss is, and it only took her a year to go from an under-the-radar sleeper pick to the top of the mountain as the first Superstar to hold both the Raw and SmackDown Women’s Championships. And to hear the self-proclaimed “Goddess of WWE” tell it, it was all part of the plan._

WWE.COM: You’re somebody who is super confident in your abilities — some would say to a fault. Even considering that, did you expect to rise so quickly through the Women’s division?

ALEXA BLISS: How dare you? Of course I expected to rise so quickly. I know what I’m capable of. Even though other people didn’t know, I was going to make sure they knew exactly who Alexa Bliss was, and I was going to make sure they never forgot it.

WWE.COM: When you were in WWE NXT, you never held the Women’s Title, and you weren’t atop the ranks like you are now. How was that transition from being a Superstar some people might not have known to one that everyone knows?

BLISS: I came in under the radar, and I made sure I used that to my advantage. The mentality I had was, “You don’t think I’m going to be anything big? Well, watch me.”

WWE.COM: You guided Blake & Murphy to the Tag Team Titles during your time in NXT. What was the balance between helping them and focusing on yourself?

BLISS: You know, it was a great time being with Blake & Murphy. I always made sure that, even if their matches weren’t going the way they wanted to, they went the way that I wanted to. And with that, it was pretty easy to take time separate from that and hone my craft in the ring. When it was time for me to get in the ring, I was ready.

WWE.COM: Let’s go to the WWE Draft. You were taken, but you were taken late. Were you surprised that you were drafted at all, or did you feel more slighted that you weren’t an earlier pick?

BLISS: I was definitely surprised I got drafted. But then, after thinking about it, I started wondering why I was drafted so late. That’s when I decided I was going to take every opportunity and run with it. I went, “OK, you want to draft me late? Watch me become the biggest star in this business.”

WWE.COM: Speaking of which, at what point did you really feel your momentum hit its stride and you started to hit your peak?

BLISS: When I put Becky through a table at TLC. That was the moment that showed I can do everything everyone thought I couldn’t, and I did it well, and I became the SmackDown Women’s Champion by putting the top girl through a table. What other people can say that?

WWE.COM: You dominated SmackDown LIVE; now you’re on Raw. What’s the transition been like? Are you happy, are you mad that you have to deal with new opponents, or do you not care because you have the title?

BLISS: Of course I’m happy. Why wouldn’t I be happy? I’m the Raw Women’s Champion.

WWE.COM: Having done so much already, what is next for you?

BLISS: I want to be the longest-reigning Raw Women’s Champion. And I’m going to do whatever it takes to make sure that happens.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/alexa-bliss-raw-womens-championship-interview


----------



## FlacoMan

Good kayfabe interview, loved the 'How dare you?' beginning.



JC00 said:


>


That push up k


----------



## 3ku1

How very dare you :lol

Yeah good Kayfabe interview. I hope she holds the title till at least SS.


----------



## Jersey

She's featured in here


----------



## araw

i want her to retain til after summerslam tbh


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I wouldent complain if she did. But at that point she would of held the title well over 120 days. Far longer then Charlotte after she won it at mania. SS could be a good time to drop it. To Sasha prob. But hypothetically if she holds it beyond SS. Sure the same circle of anti Alexa fans well go wild haha. But a long reign gives the title exactly what it needs. Value. You don't see long reigns that often these days.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Yeah, it would be amazing to see her retain after SS, but that just doesn't seem the case but she has held the title a good amount of the time so I am happy they aren't flopping it around like we see lately


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875829097502355456


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Flair Flop

113>112


----------



## starsfan24

Charlotte on Bliss.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Are your honestly trying to troll that Charlotte would have held the title 1 day longer? Really?? machomanjohncena doesn't even resort to that kind of stuff...

Might be fun to see Bliss retain coming out of Summerslam just for the fact that I know it would eat at you. Just like I know Bliss being the first to win the Raw and SD titles is got at you, especially after you were probably sure Charlotte was gonna do it back in April... 

Seriously man it's not healthy to have the level of obsessive hate for a wrestler like you do Bliss.. She's a character on a TV show and before you retort it's not healthy for me to have a weird obsession with her just remember you are the one trolling about how holding a prop for 113 days is better than holding it for 112 days. Also i'm not the one that made my username Alexa themed like you made yours Charlotte themed.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


>


Not sure what this is but there isn't any Bliss in it.


----------



## 3ku1

What's the difference between 112 and 113? One day lol? 112 is still a very long reign. Like Charlotte said "one girl does well we all do well". I'm not sure why particularly Woma Wrestler fans make it some kinda intense competition.


----------



## Flair Flop

JC00 said:


> Are your honestly trying to troll that Charlotte would have held the title 1 day longer? Really?? machomanjohncena doesn't even resort to that kind of stuff...
> 
> Might be fun to see Bliss retain coming out of Summerslam just for the fact that I know it would eat at you. Just like I know Bliss being the first to win the Raw and SD titles is got at you, especially after you were probably sure Charlotte was gonna do it back in April...
> 
> Seriously man it's not healthy to have the level of obsessive hate for a wrestler like you do Bliss.. She's a character on a TV show and before you retort it's not healthy for me to have a weird obsession with her just remember you are the one trolling about how holding a prop for 113 days is better than holding it for 112 days. Also i'm not the one that made my username Alexa themed like you made yours Charlotte themed.


Thank you for posting the correct information. I was actually a bit disappointed that you didn't correct the mentally challenged one yourself. "Way more than 120". Lmao! We don't have much in common but we do like our numbers and we both love using them to be pompous assholes. Feel free to deny the many times you've corrected Becky fans and used the "Becky is the longest reigning champion since the brand split" tidbit if you like. Same difference here. You know that, though. I shouldn't have to tell you. 

You've really got it all wrong there. 113 isn't what counts. 309 is since there was no interruption, but yes, you're right. I'd probably post once or twice if 309 were to be broken. Also, why would I care about winning both brand titles first? When Charlotte wins they will make a far bigger deal out of saying she's won all 4.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Not sure what this is but there isn't any Bliss in it.


I saw Bliss in the title so I thought a cameo would be included.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> I saw Bliss in the title so I thought a cameo would be included.


Her and that guy/fiance in that vid . Lucky sob. That was 2015.


----------



## Flair Flop

Ok....serious question. I was sitting here reading up some on Mae Young's early days which ended up turning into reading up on Mildred Burke. Mildred's real name was Mildred Bliss. Is this just a coincidence or was this part of the thought process that went into Alexa's last name?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Flair Flop said:


> Ok....serious question. I was sitting here reading up some on Mae Young's early days which ended up turning into reading up on Mildred Burke. Mildred's real name was Mildred Bliss. Is this just a confidence or was this part of the thought process that went into Alexa's last name?


She credited Bill Demott with coming up with the name Alexa Bliss, not sure how he thought of it


----------



## starsfan24

Failed kip up spot again in Mississippi.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah she really sucks at those haha.


----------



## KaZaaM1

If I'm not mistaken, she got it when she was trying out a cowgirl gimmick way back in 2013. The character would always say something like "Bless your heart" which sounded like "Bliss your heart"


----------



## starsfan24

https://vimeo.com/75053069

She says Bless your heart and have a Blissful day, so she must've been using the name at that point.


----------



## 3ku1

I know the Rock got his name. Through his name. I smarts thought Lexi - Alexa. As it sounds like Alexa. I had no idea the origins of that. Cheers.


----------



## Victor Chaos

starsfan24 said:


> Failed kip up spot again in Mississippi.


Even though she can't do a kip up she does throws a great temper tantrum.


----------



## 3ku1

She prob can do a kip up most likely. She's does that for comedy


----------



## JC00

Apparently that joke spot proves that she is terrible.... Or at least that's what I read. I guess deliberately messing up a kip up to get the crowd to laugh at you is proof of being terrible. If that was Becky Lynch doing that spot we'd see posts about how she is the best comedy wrestler ever


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875897687505162240


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Apparently that joke spot proves that she is terrible.... Or at least that's what I read. I guess deliberately messing up a kip up to get the crowd to laugh at you is proof of being terrible. If that was Becky Lynch doing that spot we'd see posts about how she is the best comedy wrestler ever


People on twitter saying that? That's pretty funny. She was a gymnast and people don't think she can do a kip up? :rock5


----------



## 3ku1

Obviously don't know what a comedy spot is then lol. &#55357;&#56900;. Look she's not some work rate Queen like Bayley or Sasha. She wasent on the Indys. She's a home grown talent. So you always going to get the crap on the internet from so called "experts"..


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> Apparently that joke spot proves that she is terrible.... Or at least that's what I read. I guess deliberately messing up a kip up to get the crowd to laugh at you is proof of being terrible. If that was Becky Lynch doing that spot we'd see posts about how she is the best comedy wrestler ever


Yeah but Becky's God's gift to wrestling.


----------



## 3ku1

Beckys okay. It's just her fans and all the Diva smark wars. Just don't get the point in it. I watch Bliss. These ppl are so obsessed with her. Yeah I know haha. I just think life is too short too bitch and Moan about Bliss "super strong booking". And then bitch that Naomi is booked too weak &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Victor Chaos

3ku1 said:


> She prob can do a kip up most likely. She's does that for comedy


I don't doubt that she can. But I do love her temper tantrums.


----------



## JC00

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> I don't doubt that she can. But I do love her temper tantrums.


Seriously. Who wants to see her do a kip up after Mickie just did 4 of them in a row (that's how the spot starts), her failing and throwing a tantrum is much more entertaining than seeing a kip up.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

>


That smile kada


----------



## 3ku1

Man I hope they don't do Emma Alexa at GBOF. Apparently that rumour is gaining steam. Fresh opponent I suspose. Multi Woman match seems likely. I think they would need to add a different type match. If it is Alexa v Emma. Wouldent mind a steel cage match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Man I hope they don't do Emma Alexa at GBOF. Apparently that rumour is gaining steam.


I don't see it. If that's where they were going, why involve the whole fucking division (except Bayley) in that segment on Monday? Emma could have been the only one to interrupt Alexa and challenge her, but they brought out everyone.


----------



## Jersey

5 feet of beauty.


----------



## 3ku1

Damn her legs in those leggings lol.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't see it. If that's where they were going, why involve the whole fucking division (except Bayley) in that segment on Monday? Emma could have been the only one to interrupt Alexa and challenge her, but they brought out everyone.


Yeah I don't see it either. I was it either. I was just reporting what I read. I guess seeing they involved the whole division. They could do a #1 Contender match. Emma wins that. But most likely yes Multi Woman match. Prob Alexa, Nia, Sasha, Emma etc.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## nyelator

NasJayz said:


> I'm sorry about last night I let the trolls with out life's get to me and I currently have no medicine/marijuana .


I feel you.


JC00 said:


> Well I made one and am in the process of inviting people


Thanks for the invite


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> New Bliss merch at WWE shop.


Fuck it I will buy.


----------



## starsfan24

About to buy the five feet shirt for Great Balls.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


>


WWE should've done a video of her & Gionna together discussing sunday's MITB.


----------



## 3ku1

Well kinda hard with one being on NXT. Other Top
Draw on the MR lol. Not sure why they are asking the Raw roster what they think. Tbh.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well kinda hard with one being on NXT.


A man can dream can't he?


----------



## NasJayz

KC Armstrong said:


> That smile kada


And her eyes.


----------



## JC00

Eh that's why I hate the whole "history" thing. She had to go non-kayfabe there because it's a Stephanie mandate to talk about how great it is when they push the "history" thing

Kayfabe she should have just been "Why should I care? I'm the first woman to hold the Raw and SD women's titles and you weren't interviewing people to ask how great it was and like I said before SD is in the past, I'm focused on the present which is being Raw women's champion"


----------



## Jersey

I have a feeling Raw WD will get something at SummerSlam that will be something similar towards SD WD MITB.


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm I don't know. If they go Alexa Sasha SS. They may not utilise the whole division. Unless they go Alexa Sasha Hell in a cell match Haha.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> I have a feeling Raw WD will get something at SummerSlam that will be something similar towards SD WD MITB.


Hell no. They know what we want to see at SummerSlam and it's not a 6- or 7-woman clusterfuck.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876258941407186944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876259314268217344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876260672748703744


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa V Sasha should def be the match at SS.

For what's it's worth we're prob getting a multi woman clusterfuck at Great Balls of Fire heh.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Hell no. They know what we want to see at SummerSlam and it's not a 6- or 7-woman clusterfuck.



Besides multi-woman clusterfucks is SD's thing. 6 out of 9 PPVs since the brand split has had a multi-woman match.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Hell no. They know what we want to see at SummerSlam.


 No they don't and on top of that not all of us in here want to see the same thing.


----------



## tripleh1878




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Pretty smile


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> No they don't and on top of that not all of us in here want to see the same thing.


Alexa v Sasha would qualify as the same thing? If anything Raw should steer clear of a multi woman match at SS. Leave that to SD.


----------



## NasJayz

PaigeLover said:


> No they don't and on top of that not all of us in here want to see the same thing.


I know I don't.


----------



## 3ku1

Not exactly the same thing when you can tune into over booked Multi Woman segment/matches on SD weekly. Point is most ppl want to see Alexa v Sasha at SS. I don't see them a similar thing to Sd Mitb ladder match. They can make history. Just prefer Alexa v Sasha. Maybe in a Street Fight .


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

They just had a man win the first-ever women's MITB ladder match and twitter is not happy. Here I thought that was a concept they could not possibly fuck up but somehow they found a way to do it. Impressive...

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876258941407186944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876259314268217344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876260672748703744



Now she's getting huge pops at house shows, too? She really is turning into Woman Reigns.


----------



## 3ku1

Imagine how asmaculating it would be if a woman won Styles the briefcase lol. All that hype and Ellsworth who is barley a man wins it. Like Wow way to kill the hype Wwe. Do we want that SS for the Raw girls? Nah. I'll take Alexa v Sasha .


----------



## JC00

Wonder how mad Charlotte marks would get if Bliss did one of Charlotte's highspots.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Imagine how asmaculating it would be if a woman won Styles the briefcase lol. All that hype and Ellsworth who is barley a man wins it. Like Wow way to kill the hype Wwe. Do we want that SS for the Raw girls? Nah. I'll take Alexa v Sasha .



If they put up a poll on WWE.com right now regarding the RAW Women's Championship at SummerSlam, Sasha vs. Lexi would finish either 1st or 2nd (Bayley vs Sasha could probably top it, but that's not the way to go after Bayley's last couple of months).


----------



## Lenny Leonard

and there is you know how getting pissed that becky didnt win


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> If they put up a poll on WWE.com right now regarding the RAW Women's Championship at SummerSlam, Sasha vs. Lexi would finish either 1st or 2nd (Bayley vs Sasha could probably top it, but that's not the way to go after Bayley's last couple of months).


Well after seeing Lana walk out in almost nothing hew. Not sure ppl can butch around here about Bliss push now. Theirs talk of a Bayley Graves Romantic Angle. So yeAh don't see Sasha Bayley at Brooklyn. WEll they shouldent.>


----------



## KC Armstrong

Haven't watched SmackDown the past couple of weeks, so I don't know what kind of reactions Lana got there, but tonight she didn't get much. Now we're getting WE WANT RUSEV chants during Lana matches. Oh, how the times have changed. :grin2:

EDIT: That was pretty bad. The whole presentation, beginning with that weird entrance. Lana needs to get back to working on EVERYTHING. She's not ready for this.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Wonder how mad Charlotte marks would get if Bliss did one of Charlotte's highspots.


I was waiting for somebody to bring this up. Bliss should do a TR Moonsault.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876613753894252544


----------



## 3ku1

Lexi and that Kayfabe bless her 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876613753894252544


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876614818312192000
:duck


----------



## starsfan24

HAHAHA :mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876614818312192000


----------



## JC00

Good.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> I was waiting for somebody to bring this up. Bliss should do a TR Moonsault.


No, it's way more fun to tell Lexi to never do any highspots so the fans can complain about her not having any moves...


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876616933277388800


----------



## JC00

Well overall opinion i'm seeing is "she doesn't do it anymore" 

Because i'm sure it was her idea to stop doing it..... Just like i'm sure it was Joe's idea to stop using the Muscle Buster /s


----------



## Jersey

Charlotte blissed off Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

I actually wish Lexi would bring back TwistedBliss now as her finisher. Well do Charlottes TR Moonsault Haha.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> I actually wish Lexi would bring back TwistedBliss now as her finisher. Well do Charlottes TR Moonsault Haha.


meee too I loves that move and when shes does it and stuff then 1 2 3.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lexi doesn't have Ric Flair or The Rock backing her up, so she better not do or say shit.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah that's why an emoji was perfect. It was subtle. I'm not sure Nia is being so smart their.


----------



## NasJayz

KC Armstrong said:


> Lexi doesn't have Ric Flair or The Rock backing her up, so she better not do or say shit.


YO she's has me backing her up.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Yeah that's why an emoji was perfect. It was subtle. I'm not sure Nia is being so smart their.


The emoji is fine. I'm just saying, Nia complains A LOT on social media, and Lexi better know she can't get away with shit like that.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

Damn it, that GBOF commercial was the perfect opportunity to hear her sing and they didn't give it to us.


----------



## 3ku1

Lexi posted a Kayfabe tweet. Being Pro Carmella winning. So she's fine in any case.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876616347219898368


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Nailed it


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Where's the video for this?


----------



## starsfan24

I wish they put it on YouTube. Never did unfortunately.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Where's the video for this?


https://streamable.com/r0hya


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Wonder how mad Charlotte marks would get if Bliss did one of Charlotte's highspots.


You saw that too. I was like hey, that's very similar to the Twisted Bliss. And it was out of the ring too. Dam it, that's what I been saying I wanted Alexa to try.


----------



## Zappers

If I was Alexa Bliss and the writers, I would have Alexa mention the MIB match, and say something in reference of Charlotte doing her move. Just something real quick, like "Hey Charlotte, nice move at the MIB, ...... moving on"


----------



## FlacoMan

#WeWantTwistedBlissBack


----------



## NasJayz

NasJayz said:


> meee too I loves that move and when shes does it and stuff then 1 2 3.


WOW I was high AF when I wrote that LOL. >


----------



## 3ku1

I do hope Bliss gets more mic time today. Why not she's the best female mic worker in the company. And she does mention Charlotte Mitb Breifly. Not sure what is in store for the Raw woman today. Maybe another tag match haha. I don't know.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> If I was Alexa Bliss and the writers, I would have Alexa mention the MIB match, and say something in reference of Charlotte doing her move. Just something real quick, like "Hey Charlotte, nice move at the MIB, ...... moving on"


Bliss should say it's nice how influential I am right charlotte? She's no the only who can perform a moonsault THen later on in her match use


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Sexy ☺. Hotel Room?


----------



## Jersey

Monday Night Bliss will be starting soon.


----------



## JC00

Sasha clearly has a thing for Alexa











and of course these infamous ones


----------



## Jersey

I don't blame her.


----------



## 3ku1

Wonder if they well tease more Sasha Alexa today..


----------



## Jonasolsson96

JC00 said:


> Sasha clearly has a thing for Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course these infamous ones


Is it weird that I jerked off to that last one?


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Wonder if they well tease more Sasha Alexa today..












Alexa doesn't need another squash match.







.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Alexa doesn't need another squash match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Huh? I was referring to their potential feud at SS. And teasing it. Not necessarily any time soon. Most likely when they face Alexa we'll drop the belt anyway. It won't be a squash match.


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1









Back on Topic


----------



## 3ku1

Well it wasent the greatest segment of all time lol. But I thought it was solid. Sensible booking. Everyone got their Shots in. Bayley booked as superwoman ironically lol. Having at the top of the third hour. Though. Been better at the beggining. But it diddnt hurt anyone. Clearly theirs going to be some kinda multi woman title match at GBOF. Whole Emma hits Nia. Which started the fight lol. I mean if they are going to tell the audience we don't give a shit about the woman on Raw right now. Do that shit earlier on. Not st the end.


----------



## starsfan24

Well that was a flaming piece of hot garbage that accomplished absolutely nothing.


----------



## FlacoMan

It was an eternity watching 2:45 hours of this shit only waiting to see my Goddess... for only 30 seconds? I am disappointed.


----------



## 3ku1

Shit was stupid too. Bliss only commentated for five seconds. Emma's like what's up?! Bliss pushes her. Bliss runs away :lol. Emma and Nia are both like what's up?? Emma hits Nia. Causing a DQ. It's like a match that achieved nothing. They would of made more impact if they kept them all off screen. Waste of time.


----------



## JC00

Hopefully people will shut up about Bayley now after they did a segment specifically for her to make the save.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Hopefully people will shut up about Bayley now after them doing a segment specifically for her to make the save.


Bet money some put the blame on Alexa because they only got like 3 minutes and it's her fault.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Bet money some put the blame on Alexa because they only got like 3 minutes and it's her fault.


Well of course. If they got 20 minutes they'd say it was because they are forcing Alexa down our throats. You'll never win with those people. 


But unless they do a # 1 contender match next week it's obviously gonna be some kind of multi-women match. So these are the type of segments that build to those. Obviously would prefer it not to be. 

But the people you are talking about are the same people that have been saying SD women have been great yet 95% of their matches/segments since March have been multi-women. Raw has done it 2 weeks and its "The division is the worst it's ever been" type shit. Which is laughable.


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa didn't come out on top this week so at least we don't have to listen to that argument.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

Bayley came out on top. Yet diddnt come out on top in their feud. Go figure. #1 contender match next week has to be. Or we're getting a multi woman match. Hopefully after GBOF. They start pushing Alexa Sasha.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Boy, the writers really earned their money tonight. 2 stellar nights for the #Women'sRevolution. Last night a man wins the first-ever women's MITB ladder match. Tonight the entire women's division gets a shitty 5-minute clusterfuck segment in the piss break spot. 

Well, at least now I'm 99% certain we'll see a multi-woman match at GBOF. They did absolutely nothing to build any type of feud, Alexa and Emma even started teaming up on Sasha. Probably 2 more weeks of this bullshit, then hopefully she retains at GBOF and the path is clear for the money feud at SummerSlam. If the payoff is Sasha vs. Lexi in Brooklyn, I guess I can tolerate 2 more segments like the one we saw tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Alexa didn't come out on top this week so at least we don't have to listen to that argument.


bah on another forum i go to, an annoying prick know as cabbageboy basically said she has wrecked both divisions.


----------



## Jersey

I think the women's segment was cut short due to ambrose's segment. So emma is face now?


----------



## 3ku1

Wasent cut short lol. It was just killing time before the Cass/Enzo angle. 

They were just phoning it in with the woman. Clusterfuck, over booked 5 minute hot garbage. Thsts been SD live since March. Raw do it once. Apparently the division is ruined lol. We'll get a multi woman match at Gbof. Be an absolute cluster. Lexi should retain. Then hopefully they start pushing the money feud of the division. Alexa Sasha towards SS.

Emma a face? Don't think so. She still beat down Sasha with Alexa.

ETA: Saw a review of the Raw women's division. And summed it up as "Everybody Hates Alexa Bliss". Hahahaha, so true.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> bah on another forum i go to, an annoying prick know as cabbageboy basically said she has wrecked both divisions.


Ya I mean I guess she was the reason for

Charlotte/Sasha shitty hot-potato feud

Bayley's tainted. ass-backwards RTWM title reign

Booking herself to drop the title to Naomi in a 2 week feud which Naomi then injured herself and SD writers just threw their arms up and booked a open-ended multi-woman match because they didn't know if Naomi would be back for WM instead of doing the correct thing and restarting the Alexa/Becky/Mickie thing.

Yep she booked a man to grab the briefcase in the first women's MITB

She's the one that has been booking SD as one clusterfuck since March 

She's the one that booked Bayley's character and booked her to get squashed at Extreme Rules

Might as well just blame all of WWE's creative/writing problems on her. Don't blame WWE creative or anything.. 


Raw's division has been booked bad since the start of the brand split but now the people that hate Alexa act like the the division was booked great until she went to Raw even though I bet if you look at their post history they were whining about it before she came over.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Ya I mean I guess she was the reason for
> 
> Charlotte/Sasha shitty hot-potato feud
> 
> Bayley's tainted. ass-backwards RTWM title reign
> 
> Booking herself to drop the title to Naomi in a 2 week feud which Naomi then injured herself and SD writers just threw their arms up and booked a open-ended multi-woman match because they didn't know if Naomi would be back for WM instead of doing the correct thing and restarting the Alexa/Becky/Mickie thing.
> 
> Yep she booked a man to grab the briefcase in the first women's MITB
> 
> She's the one that has been booking SD as one clusterfuck since March
> 
> She's the one that booked Bayley's character and booked her to get squashed at Extreme Rules
> 
> Might as well just blame all of WWE's creative/writing problems on her. Don't blame WWE creative or anything..
> 
> 
> Raw's division has been booked bad since the start of the brand split but now the people that hate Alexa act like the the division was booked great until she went to Raw even though I bet if you look at their post history they were whining about it before she came over.


possibly, he's also said she fucked her way to the top, which tells me all you need to know about his character and respect toward her and women in general


----------



## 3ku1

Lol yeah because the writers are like come on Lexi right here. Abs I'll give you the title. Vince Bliss right now! Lol. Just don't ever dignify those disgusting piece of shits with a response. Wish woman would get the same respect men do. But this is the typical male wrestling fan.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> possibly, he's also said she fucked her way to the top, which tells me all you need to know about his character and respect toward her and women in general


Ah yes that narrative. 

Are those people now gonna say Carmella is banging people too? Given that she just won MITB and her fiance's heel turn just main evented a Raw that had a Samoa Joe/Reigns match? 


The people that hate on women wrestlers like the people that have a hate boner for Bliss are some really sad people...They take it way too personal. While I might not be a fan of certain women, I don't hate any of them. Certainly don't hate them enough to continually whine about them on the internet or make accusations.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

Instagram










*alexa_bliss_wwe_* Every time I go back to Columbus I ALWAYS make sure I go to see @boriqua_baby22 to get my hair done  check her out ???


----------



## Victor Chaos

Don't know if this mean anything but i found this on twitter.


----------



## 3ku1

"There's nothing a little @Starbucks & @disney can't fix" ❤ ?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Don't know if this mean anything but i found this on twitter.



I usually don't bother arguing with haters anymore, but I'm definitely gonna save this just in case I ever find myself needing to trigger one of them.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877300090846806017


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877300076892348417
Aww I really miss Alexa on Talking Smack


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> "There's nothing a little @Starbucks & @disney can't fix" ❤ ?


Hopefully we get a summer skin shoot. Especially featuring Bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

Um nah ^ Might get. Diva! Talk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877262096093896704


----------



## JC00

lol SD women's division......

If what just happened, happened on Raw we'd have 3-5 threads on it.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Wow, I mean at least I got to see Alexa on raw, but damn as everyone has said that sucked


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> lol SD women's division......
> 
> If what just happened, happened on Raw we'd have 3-5 threads on it.


No doubt about it. And it'd be Bliss' fault.


----------



## JC00

Fucking hell now they are fixing State of Origin (Australian Rugby) matches to make Alexa look strong.... ASSHOLES



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877423328847319040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877497441083244545


----------



## JC00

Charlotte been studying Bliss' playbook

Twisted Bliss and now


----------



## Jersey

Swagger jackin 101


----------



## TraumaCaspian

JC00 said:


> Charlotte been studying Bliss' playbook
> 
> Twisted Bliss and now


ha I am glad you noticed that too, right when I saw her do it on Smackdown I thought the same thing


----------



## Jersey

Maybe Bliss will debut her 450 at GBOF.


----------



## FlacoMan

I also noticed that thing, didn't like it at all.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Charlotte been studying Bliss' playbook
> 
> Twisted Bliss and now


Her gimmick should be how many people she can rip off.


----------



## KC Armstrong

nyelator said:


> Her gimmick should be how many people she can rip off.












:grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

It's actually Rugby League . Alexa should know that seeing her fiancé is Australian haha. Btw I'm a blues supporter. But for Lexi I'm Team Bliss 
. 
And yeah seems Charlotte is homaging Bliss a lot recently. Maybe that's just her thing.


----------



## MERPER

Alexa is my favorite woman in WWE right now, so I am not trying to start any kind of argument/war...

However, Charlotte has been doing that since she debuted in WWE from what I remember. Consistently she would do it as she walked up the stairs and got into the ring on her entrance.

I'm not even implying Alexa stole it from her or anything like that, just that Charlotte certainly didn't steal it from Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> Alexa is my favorite woman in WWE right now, so I am not trying to start any kind of argument/war...
> 
> However, Charlotte has been doing that since she debuted in WWE from what I remember. Consistently she would do it as she walked up the stairs and got into the ring on her entrance.
> 
> I'm not even implying Alexa stole it from her or anything like that, just that Charlotte certainly didn't steal it from Alexa.


I don't think anyone here implied Charlotte stole the gimmick. Like said it's not a original one. Just noticing the contrasts. I guess fuelled since. Charlotte copied Bliss Twisted Bliss. Stale Contrasts and all haha. Alexa v Charlotte could be a big money match for WWE down the road.


----------



## 3ku1

Guess something positive came out of it..


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> Alexa is my favorite woman in WWE right now, so I am not trying to start any kind of argument/war...
> 
> However, Charlotte has been doing that since she debuted in WWE from what I remember. Consistently she would do it as she walked up the stairs and got into the ring on her entrance.
> 
> I'm not even implying Alexa stole it from her or anything like that, just that Charlotte certainly didn't steal it from Alexa.


Not even the same thing. Some wrestlers wipe their feet before getting in the ring, that's a "respect for the ring" tradition thing. This isn't that, what is posted above is a gesture of wiping the figurative shit they just kicked out of an opponent back on to them.


----------



## 3ku1

Here's Alexas imo two best promos from her time on SD live. And Raw. Had to rewatch them. As they were both Fire. Carmella recently cut a decent one on SD this week. But I couldent beleive what she was saying.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Not even the same thing. Some wrestlers wipe their feet before getting in the ring, that's a "respect for the ring" tradition thing. This isn't that, what is posted above is a gesture of wiping the figurative shit they just kicked out of an opponent back on to them.


hey i saw on reddit someone started a thread about how carmella and bliss have surpassed the horsewomen on the mic. I take it the thread went as well as expected


----------



## 3ku1

Tbh I think the best talent on the MR. Are oitaufwvthe 4HW. I personally think they are all overhyped. If Wwe would only realise. Putting all their eggs in one basket. Is not working. And realise a more balanced and proportioned product is more effective. But ah well. Personally I think if they merged both divisions. I think it would really help the "woman's revolution"

Thought this was kinda cute .


----------



## 3ku1

Should of been the cover


----------



## Lenny Leonard

must be monday or tuesday or any other day of the week, another machomanjohncena anti-bliss thread


----------



## JC00

Had to repost this one here for you guys that don't venture into the mains

troll: _At least with Sasha as a champion the matches will be way better since Bliss can't have a good matches with a person not named Bayley._

Me*:
Potential matches for Sasha as Champ

Alexa 
Nia
Emma

You hurt your argument because by your logic Sasha could only have good matches with one opponent, which is what you are shitting on Alexa for...*.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't see any evidence that Sasha beyond Charlotte has even had great matches with anyone on the MR. So yeah it's a fascious logic.


----------



## 3ku1

Ig story


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

How could you not like this women?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


what is that from


----------



## FlacoMan

Lenny Leonard said:


> what is that from


http://www.wwe.com/gallery/modern-superstars-vintage-portraits-photography-photos#fid-40115091

That dirty look... :zayn


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## Jersey

That unphased look lol.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00

Some of you may seen the latest announced women for the MYC, one of them was Tessa Blanchard which most of you know from this classic gif


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


:millhouse


----------



## 3ku1

Interesting how Emma is regularly tweeting about wanting a title match with Alexa. Doubtful though. She well be involved in a multi woman match at GBOF with Alexa. Funny how Raw are going to do their first multi woman ppv match since the draft. SD been doing clusterfuck excuse my French. After Clusterfuck since March. No peeps. Raw do it once. 5+ anti threads.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

:Tripslick


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Interesting how Emma is regularly tweeting about wanting a title match with Alexa.


 Probably will happen on monday.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877915145036603392


----------



## starsfan24

Littttttt


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877997769721487360


----------



## Jersey

Not gonna Bliss vs Charlotte in this present day would give me RVD vs Eddie G flashbacks. Gymnast vs Gymnast, promos etc. would be something great or at least imo.


----------



## 3ku1

I guess if they ever brought back Night of Champions. Say Alexa is champions and Charlotte is. I think that's a money match for Wwe down the road.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I guess if they ever brought back Night of Champions. Say Alexa is champions and Charlotte is. I think that's a money match for Wwe down the road.


Or at Bragging Rights. Team Bliss vs Team Charlotte


----------



## JC00

I think I liked this interview a tiny bit more than Talk is Jericho.. It was more about Alexa Bliss because as a fan Roberts he has more knowledge of her character. Jericho you could tell didn't really have the knowledge of "Alexa Bliss" and it was more of a "Getting to know Lexi Kaufman" interview, which was very good for that type of interview.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa we'll be in Asia all of next week. So be interesting the direction they head the Raw Woman for the GBOF Womana title match. With the Go home Raw on July 3rd. Hopefully the next two weeks they build some hype.


----------



## 3ku1

New Bliss car magnet ?


----------



## FlacoMan

Good interview, I was waiting for him to ask her about Twisted Bliss =(


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> New Bliss car magnet ?


seriously she must move a decent amount of merch to have a magnet off all things out. Only other person i saw that has one is bayley.

Also her gloves are back up on wwe shop


----------



## KC Armstrong

Loved the Sam Roberts interview. I really liked that he asked her about dealing with "the segment" and its fallout. Nice to hear that she didn't beat herself up about it too much, she has the right attitude.

By the way, they started shooting Total Divas today, Carmella will be on the show as well. Since Lexi said she was getting ready to go to LA, I would assume she's probably there shooting with Mella and Maryse. I saw Nattie, Nikki and Lana shooting stuff in Tampa as well.


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> seriously she must move a decent amount of merch to have a magnet off all things out. Only other person i saw that has one is bayley.
> 
> Also her gloves are back up on wwe shop


Yeah it's bad news for her detractors. Wwe only care about merch shift. Bliss is obviously one of their top merch sellers.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Loved the Sam Roberts interview. I really liked that he asked her about dealing with "the segment" and its fallout. Nice to hear that she didn't beat herself up about it too much, she has the right attitude.
> 
> By the way, they started shooting Total Divas today, Carmella will be on the show as well. Since Lexi said she was getting ready to go to LA, I would assume she's probably there shooting with Mella and Maryse. I saw Nattie, Nikki and Lana shooting stuff in Tampa as well.


Ugh lol. Here we go. I think I've shared my thoughts on this. But she's not in that pic. So who knows why she's in LA. I wonder if Murphy we'll be in TD too?

What we'll
She be specifically shooting for TD? I don't know.


----------



## KC Armstrong

People are already connecting the dots. 

Mella gets on Total Divas = Mella wins MITB, Cass splits from Enzo and gets a big singles push

She better prepare for the hate, cause it's coming soon.


Another thing about the Sam Roberts podcast: This time around Lexi actually mentioned Sasha as one of the girls she learned from in NXT. When she didn't mention Sasha on Jericho's podcast that was supposed to prove their real life "feud". So much for that.


----------



## 3ku1

It does seem convenient yes. Alexa is refreshing as she Rose to top. Without any real leverage. Who knows how long Lexi we'll last on TD anyway. Well see how it plays out.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> But she's not in that pic. So who knows why she's in LA.


Nia is in Cali as well and they don't have any shows until Raw on Monday, so it's pretty obvious what's going on. I know you were still holding out hope that the reports might turn out to be false, but you'll have to get used to it. Sorry.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Nia is in Cali as well and they don't have any shows until Raw on Monday, so it's pretty obvious what's going on. I know you were still holding out hope that the reports might turn out to be false, but you'll have to get used to it. Sorry.


I never said it wasent true. I was just saying she's not in that particular pic. I was just wondering what they would be specifically shooting in LA.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I never said it wasent true. I was just saying she's not in that particular pic. I was just wondering what they would be specifically shooting in LA.


Maybe they were all hanging at the Mizanin house. I sure hope Lexi was part of that because Maryse posted a few bikini shots as well...


----------



## FlacoMan

KC Armstrong said:


> Maybe they were all hanging at the Mizanin house. I sure hope Lexi was part of that because Maryse posted a few bikini shots as well...


----------



## 3ku1

Ehh pass lol. Mizanin house? Whatever that is lol. Big brother house :lol. Prob shooting all day in LA. Unless she's their longer. Prob has the WE off. Because she then had Raw Monday. Then she's in Asia most of next week. So not ALOT of time for R and R. So you hope she has the WE off. With no live events.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Ehh pass lol


You're opposed to the idea of watching Lexi, Maryse and Carmella hanging by the pool in their bikinis?













> Mizanin house? Whatever that is lol


Miz & Maryse's house. They live in LA.


----------



## JC00

So Carmella joined?

Makes sense why they had this random scene of Eva Marie saying hi to Carmella and Alexa in the finale of Total Divas last season










and then showed them again sitting together in another scene


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> You're opposed to the idea of watching Lexi, Maryse and Carmella hanging by the pool in their bikinis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miz & Maryse's house. They live in LA.


Oh okay that makes sense. No I'm not opposed to the idea lol. Obviously. Just not sure how TD we'll make Alexa come across. But we'll see. Obviously of theirs a pic yayyy lol.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878045017918627843


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i wonder if people will turn on carmella now or start saying shit bout her now that shes on total divas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Alexa Bliss has been getting mighty thick since being called up on the main roster. :benson*


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878045017918627843


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I agree with that twitter user, Bliss should bring back the Twisted Bliss back as a finisher at a pay per view. Hopefully at the Great Balls Of Fire event. *_


----------



## Dell

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Alexa Bliss has been getting mighty thick since being called up on the main roster. :benson*


Love her thicc ass and thighs. 

She was still thicc in NXT 

throwback










It's amazing how much healthier she looks compared to her bodybuilding days.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Dell said:


> Love her thicc ass and thighs.
> 
> She was still thicc in NXT
> 
> throwback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much healthier she looks compared to her bodybuilding days.


_*She was that on NXT, thick ass fuck and has a great ass. Probably the best ass and thighs I seen on the NXT/Raw roster. 

Happy that she is getting a fair share since her call up because on NXT she wasn't getting that. Gotten looked over because of her size, well haters. Look at her now. On top of Raw women's division and I couldn't be anymore happy. *_


----------



## Dell

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*She was that on NXT, thick ass fuck and has a great ass. Probably the best ass and thighs I seen on the NXT/Raw roster.
> 
> Happy that she is getting a fair share since her call up because on NXT she wasn't getting that. Gotten looked over because of her size, well haters. Look at her now. On top of Raw women's division and I couldn't be anymore happy. *_


I agree, best ass in wrestling. 

I just want to watch gifs and vids of her for hours, I need help.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

So clearly in Tampa filming with Nikki, Natalya and Lana


----------



## december_blue

Can't wait to see her on Total Divas!


----------



## starsfan24

I'm all for this. I believe they're in LA.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I'm all for this. I believe they're in LA.


Lana's location stamp on the booty shaking vid is Tampa.


----------



## Mordecay

I expect a few casualties here when those TD episodes air on E! :grin2:


----------



## Banez

Mordecay said:


> I expect a few casualties here when those TD episodes air on E! :grin2:


:lol

They will watch them though


----------



## Mango13




----------



## FlacoMan

Holy shit, it's beginning... It looks like I have to follow more IG accounts now :yas


----------



## Mango13

FlacoMan said:


> Holy shit, it's beginning... It looks like I have to follow more IG accounts now :yas


I don't even know where that one came from I'm following most of the noteable IG accounts and I didn't see it, I grabbed it off the Wrestlewiththeplot subreddit.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah. Maybe she was never in LA.

Interesting comment from Nia she left on Her ig. She was basically like Omg your on Total Divas?!! You hashtaged it so must be true. Lol. Not sure what that sarcasim from her suggests.


----------



## starsfan24

Natalya's IG story.


----------



## FlacoMan

Mango13 said:


> I don't even know where that one came from I'm following most of the noteable IG accounts and I didn't see it, I grabbed it off the Wrestlewiththeplot subreddit.


That one came from Natalya's IG story.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Yeah she looks amazing. But eh sorry guys I thought I would warm up to the idea. But seeing her in that image shaking her ass in a TD shoot lol. Obviously Alexa in a bikini is always a good thing. But I'm still a tad concerned if TD is a smart move from her end. But we'll see.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Yeah she looks amazing. But eh sorry guys I thought I would warm up to the idea. But seeing her in that image shaking her ass in a TD shoot lol. Obviously Alexa in a bikini is always a good thing. But I'm still a tad concerned if TD is a smart move from her end. But we'll see.


Yeah cuz more $ and more exposure isn't a good thing...


----------



## Flair Shot

My favorite version of the Twisted Bliss she has done so far.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yeah she looks amazing. But eh sorry guys I thought I would warm up to the idea. But seeing her in that image shaking her ass in a TD shoot lol. Obviously Alexa in a bikini is always a good thing.


I was 
waiting to see your response about that that lol.


----------



## JC00

Every women that has been on that show hasn't been hurt by it one bit. People like the Bellas and Eva Marie there was already a perception about them. Naomi has been on there since the beginning and people aren't like "Total Divas ruined her". Renee Young is still loved by everyone and she was on there. 

and as for her shaking her ass like that, not like she was doing a stripper twerk or something. The booty shake she let Nia film was more than what she did here. Also notice how in every other picture/vid from today she's wearing something over her bikini so it's not like she's parading around all day in a bikini.


Also this will help grow the "Alexa Bliss" brand and she will be able to put some money in the bank


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Mango13

december_blue said:


>


Of course she has to be covered up in this pic.


----------



## Mango13

JC00 said:


> Also this will help grow the "Alexa Bliss" brand and she will be able to put some money in the bank


This so much this, Idk how anyone can't see this, it does nothing but open more doors and opportunities


----------



## Blissful

december_blue said:


>


I love how Alexa is not wearing a bikini.. This women is the best.


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


> Of course she has to be covered up in this pic.


See what i'm saying about her having a cover up on outside of the booty shake video which is when they were in the pool. 

She's shown more skin on WWE TV than she's showing in these.


----------



## 3ku1

Makes sense she's not showing skin so much. I reurknr her selfies getting so much likes. With wearing all clothes Haha. It is so Lexi to not wear a bikini . While the other Divas are nearly naked. Not that I'm complaining lol.

Eta: look I understand this well increase opportunities for her. Duh. But reading her ig comments already. Her fans are already turning 9
On her. Sold out etc. Of course if your working in entertainment and getting payed for it. Your selling out. So she was selling out in NXT lol. 

I wonder though how long till we see her and Murphy shooting.


----------



## FlacoMan

I think that nowadays whatever she does, there will be always haters that will say those kind of stuff, so I believe that's not a big deal.


----------



## Mango13

I mean to be fair, instagram and twitter comments are always cancer.


----------



## december_blue

Blissful said:


> I love how Alexa is not wearing a bikini.. This women is the best.


So, I assume you missed the bit where she was in a bikini shaking her ass. Don't project your issues with women's bodies & sexuality on Alexa lol.


----------



## 3ku1

december_blue said:


> So, I assume you missed the bit where she was in a bikini shaking her ass. Don't project your issues with women's bodies & sexuality on Alexa lol.


Huh? Who's projecting issues. In most of pics she is more covered up then the other girls. You only see her ass by the pool. Rest she's covered up.

Great your thrilled with Alexa on TD. And flaunting their bodies. I have no problems clearly. But some ppl are entitled to not be so thrilled about TD. Doesent mean they are projecting issues.


----------



## Blissful

december_blue said:


> So, I assume you missed the bit where she was in a bikini shaking her ass. Don't project your issues with women's bodies & sexuality on Alexa lol.


Wow did you take my comment the wrong way.


----------



## JC00

Top 10 current women's best selling shirts


----------



## 3ku1

5 of the ten. Thsts part of why gets pushed hard. I bought one of those shirts .


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## BEE

Alexa strikes me as someone that doesn't really like to show off her body too much and I love it. She's attractive enough already as it is.


----------



## KC Armstrong

BEE said:


> Alexa strikes me as someone that doesn't really like to show off her body too much and I love it. She's attractive enough already as it is.


She doesn't show off her body on social media (certainly not like most of the other girls), but let's please not be uptight about her hanging by the pool in a bikini on Total Divas. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. 

By the way, this girl used to have severe body image issues that damn near killed her. The fact that she's happy with the way she looks today is a beautiful thing. We should celebrate that rather than (like certain people here) being "disappointed" because she shook her butt with her friends in an instagram video. What fucking century is this?


----------



## KC Armstrong

According to certain users, this is what Lexi should wear all the time, both in the ring and in her personal life...





JC00 said:


>


Yeah, I'm gonna need that new season to premiere very, VERY SOON...


----------



## 3ku1

Lol I have no problem with Alexa shaking her ass. As she sits on a pool. In an ig story.Where 90% of the photos she's covered up. I understand she had a eating disorder. Not sure why some around here think they are more informed when it comes to Lexi, then anyone else ahem. 

I just don't think Lexi feels the need to flaunt her body. Nikki is basically (btw Nikkis body :sodone). A professional reality to star. Lexi not so much. So be interesting where they hrsdvwith her. And wonder when they shoot her and Murphy in Orlando etc.


----------



## BEE

I'm all for bikinis and stuff but I personally adore women that don't try to show off their body and STILL look gorgeous doing it. Would I love seeing her in a bikini? Hell yes. But the fact the other women are wearing bikini and she's not is a definite +++. More reasons to like her.


----------



## JafarMustDie

You guys are calling her Lexi now? Lol


----------



## 3ku1

JafarMustDie said:


> You guys are calling her Lexi now? Lol


That's her name ain't it. I mean you call
Rock Dwayne right lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

BEE said:


> But the fact the other women are wearing bikini and she's not is a definite +++. More reasons to like her.



She IS wearing one, and you will see it on the show. If that upsets you, I really don't know what to tell you.





> You guys are calling her Lexi now? Lol


Yeah, it's really weird when people call other people by their name. That started thousands and thousands of years ago.


----------



## JafarMustDie

3ku1 said:


> That's her name ain't it. I mean you call
> Rock Dwayne right lol.


No I call them by their wrestling names cuz I don't know them personally :draper2

Calling Dean "Jonathan" for example sounds weird lol


----------



## JafarMustDie

KC Armstrong said:


> Yeah, it's really weird when people call other people by their name. That started thousands and thousands of years ago.


Yeah, let's start calling wrestlers by their real names like we know them personally. Leati Joseph Anoaʻi is the next FOTC. Mattias Clement & Curtis Jonathan Hussey are hilarious together.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JafarMustDie said:


> Yeah, let's start calling wrestlers by their real names like we know them personally. Leati Joseph Anoaʻi is the next FOTC. Mattias Clement & Curtis Jonathan Hussey are hilarious together.



Thank you so much for reminding us that we don't know these people personally. I was completely unaware of that fact. 

Do you have any other issues?


----------



## JafarMustDie

KC Armstrong said:


> Thank you so much for reminding us that we don't know these people personally. I was completely unaware of that fact.
> 
> Do you have any other issues?


Just wanted to make sure that you didn't forget k


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> She IS wearing one, and you will see it on the show. If that upsets you, I really don't know what to tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's really weird when people call other people by their name. That started thousands and thousands of years ago.


Yeah of course she's wearing a bikini on the show. But ppl are retrying to most of the pics. She Doesent seem to shoeing ALOT of skin. Or flaunting her body as much as the other girls. Look I'm no prude. And I'm presuming no one is here either. I just think a woman can be sexy. Without showing so much skin. And ALEXA often shows that.


----------



## JafarMustDie

3ku1 said:


> Yeah of course she's wearing a bikini on the show. But ppl are retrying to most of the pics. She Doesent seem to shoeing ALOT of skin. Or flaunting her body as much as the other girls. Look I'm no prude. And I'm presuming no one is here either. I just think a woman can be sexy. Without showing so much skin. And ALEXA often shows that.


Yep


----------



## BEE

3ku1 said:


> Yeah of course she's wearing a bikini on the show. But ppl are retrying to most of the pics. She Doesent seem to shoeing ALOT of skin. Or flaunting her body as much as the other girls. Look I'm no prude. And I'm presuming no one is here either. I just think a woman can be sexy. Without showing so much skin. And ALEXA often shows that.


Finally someone that understands english.


----------



## KC Armstrong

BEE said:


> Finally someone that understands english.


That's cute.




> Look I'm no prude. And I'm presuming no one is here either.


You could have fooled me, no offense.


----------



## starsfan24

Holy guys. She can decide what to wear. Can we not over analyze this. Please.


----------



## 3ku1

Change of topic. Raw. Then In Asia most of next week. What do we think the match we'll be at GBOF? Rumours are Emma Alexa. But it's looking like a multi woman cluster


----------



## Blissmella

People saying they don't want Alexa to be flaunting her body and doesn't need to he going around in her bikini, right, well have you seen her ring gear? Her ass is pretty much busting out of her trunks every week on Raw haha!


----------



## 3ku1

Blissmella said:


> People saying they don't want Alexa to be flaunting her body and doesn't need to he going around in her bikini, right, well have you seen her ring gear? Her ass is pretty much busting out of her trunks every week on Raw haha!


Not really she shows more skin on tv then she did in these pics.


----------



## KC Armstrong

- "Can we please change the subject?"

- Next comment: "How about that ring gear, tho?"


----------



## 3ku1

I tried :duck


----------



## Jersey

Some pf y'all need to practice nofap


----------



## Flair Shot

3ku1 said:


> Change of topic. Raw. Then In Asia most of next week. What do we think the match we'll be at GBOF? Rumours are Emma Alexa. But it's looking like a multi woman cluster


Maybe some sort of 7 way match. Anything but a tag match i would honestly be happy with.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> What do we think the match we'll be at GBOF? Rumours are Emma Alexa.


I'm for it.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

^Those should be smilies.


----------



## starsfan24

Yesssss! It finally arrived!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

JC00 said:


>


gawd damn the power of a beautiful smile


----------



## FlacoMan

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2017-06-26

Raw preview and no mention for the women's division again. Looks like we'll have another 2 mins segment, great.


----------



## JC00

FlacoMan said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2017-06-26
> 
> Raw preview and no mention for the women's division again. Looks like we'll have another 2 mins segment, great.


Wouldn't think too much of that. That's some WWE.com writer doing a write up based off of what happened last week. Show won't be fully written until Monday.


----------



## FlacoMan

I hope it's as you say, brother JC00. It's time to find out what's going to happen with our Goddess at Balls.


----------



## JC00

Random Internet Person: Alexa should lose the Raw title now that she is on Total Divas

random internet person also happens to be a Naomi mark..................


----------



## JC00

FlacoMan said:


> I hope it's as you say, brother JC00. It's time to find out what's going to happen with our Goddess at Balls.


Well i'm not saying it won't be another 5 minute every woman in the ring throwaway segment, can't guarantee that. But I know some WWE.com writer that wrote this on a Thursday has no idea what's happening for a show that won't be finalized until Monday.


----------



## Jersey

She makes the best facial expressions


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas home


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878634623101788160


----------



## 3ku1

Worthy of a repost


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878819321132273664


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Raw preview and no mention for the women's division again. Looks like we'll have another 2 mins segment, great.


2 more episodes like that, and then (if she retains at GBOF) things should get better, building an actual feud for SummerSlam. After last week I would actually be pissed if they went with a 1-on-1 match at GBOF. I don't want Emma, I don't want Nia, nobody 1-on-1. At this point it has to be a 4-, 5- or 6-way, whatever the fuck it is.


----------



## 3ku1

Shit SD booking wise is a hot mess. But at least they seem prominent with the ladder match thing. GBOF needs to be a 6 way lol, me and my dirty mind heh. And it needs a stipulation beyond just a cluster match. Alexa pulls chicken shit heel stuff etc. A cage match could do. Alexa climbs out to retain . And hopefully after they start building Alexa Sasha at SS. I mean heck love a spot. Alexa does Twisted Bliss top of the cage. She's about to climb out. Alexa did say she well bring it back. And does it on Sasha... :duck


----------



## JafarMustDie

I hope she destroys Sasha, whether at GBOF or at Summerslam.


----------



## JC00

WWE.com Poll

If you were drafting a roster of WWE Superstars, who would be your first pick?

Styles 20%
Lesnar/Cena/Reigns tied at 10% 
Nakamura 9%
Balor 7%
Rollins 5%
Braun/Orton tied at 4%
Bliss/Ambrose tied at 3%
Banks/Joe tied at 2%


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JafarMustDie

JC00 said:


> WWE.com Poll
> 
> If you were drafting a roster of WWE Superstars, who would be your first pick?
> 
> Styles 20%
> Lesnar/Cena/Reigns tied at 10%
> Nakamura 9%
> Balor 7%
> Rollins 5%
> Braun/Orton tied at 4%
> Bliss/Ambrose tied at 3%
> Banks/Joe tied at 2%


Nobody cares about Banks anymore lol. Been known.


----------



## JC00

I saw Bayley recorded an interview with Stone Cold for his podcast yesterday in LA. Hoping Austin records one with Bliss given that she is in LA these next couple of days and I know he usually goes to the LA Raw and SD episodes to record for his podcast. Figure he'd want to do an interview with one of the few that have mastered dealing with the "What" chant


----------



## Banez

JC00 said:


> Random Internet Person: Alexa should lose the Raw title now that she is on Total Divas
> 
> random internet person also happens to be a Naomi mark..................


I didn't know being a naomi mark is a bad thing.

I'm Naomi mark too. Does this make me a lesser person? 

There's fans and haters. You guys should just ignore them, because these kinds of comments atleast to me, speak otherwise.

As for Womens titlematch at GBOF.. the PPV is in 2 weeks but there's only 2 RAW's to build up a match. I'd rather do some tag-team match instead of hastily built 1on1 feud for the belt. Unless the feud will last several PPV's and thats the problem with todays WWE. They aren't good at writing too many feuds with long lasting material that actually stays interesting.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> I saw Bayley recorded an interview with Stone Cold for his podcast yesterday in LA. Hoping Austin records one with Bliss given that she is in LA these next couple of days and I know he usually goes to the LA Raw and SD episodes to record for his podcast. Figure he'd want to do an interview with one of the few that have mastered dealing with the "What" chant


Austin would be stupid not interview Bliss. After listening to Jericho's podcast she seems as though she is very fun to be around.


----------



## JC00

Banez said:


> I didn't know being a naomi mark is a bad thing.
> 
> I'm Naomi mark too. Does this make me a lesser person?
> 
> There's fans and haters. You guys should just ignore them, because these kinds of comments atleast to me, speak otherwise.


My point was a Naomi fan was saying Alexa should lose the title because she is on TD yet their favorite woman, Naomi, has been on TD since the beginning and is the current SD champ.

So by their logic they think Naomi shouldn't be champ, which obviously isn't that case because she is that person's favorite woman.


----------



## Banez

JC00 said:


> My point was a Naomi fan was saying Alexa should lose the title because she is on TD yet their favorite woman, Naomi, has been on TD since the beginning and is the current SD champ.
> 
> So by their logic they think Naomi shouldn't be champ, which obviously isn't that case because she is that person's favorite woman.


Do they really deserve the attention though? 

I actually forgot Naomi is in TD.. prolly coz i dont watch the show.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879184364218851328


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> My point was a Naomi fan was saying Alexa should lose the title because she is on TD yet their favorite woman, Naomi, has been on TD since the beginning and is the current SD champ.
> 
> So by their logic they think Naomi shouldn't be champ, which obviously isn't that case because she is that person's favorite woman.



Yeah, you probably shouldn't waste your time talking to people who are THAT stupid.

By the way, even if Naomi wasn't on Total Divas, suggesting that any girl shouldn't be champion because they're on TD is retarded.


----------



## 3ku1

So 2 minute segment tommorro? I well be out all day. So won't watch live. Alexa has Three live shows in Asia. Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday. Corrrct me if I'm wrong on the dates heh. But wonder if they well push hard tommorro. Or wait till next Monday. Go home Raw. Hopefully 6way. Cage match I'm advocating


----------



## starsfan24

My bet is on another worthless <5 minute segment thrown out there right before the main event that accomplishes nothing, and we still won't know what the match is at Great Balls.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 3ku1

Probably won't know the match for sure until
After next weeks Raw. I'm expecting a 5 minute segment too. Hell they should just send Bliss out their and talk. They have seemed to forgot all about that segment. She could rib on everyone. They all come out. To kick her ass. Bliss pulls out some chicken Shit stuff and takes a hike. 2 weeks ago it was a cluster tag match. Last week that lol. So yeah not expecting much.


----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


>


I noticed the brand Coffee Bean. That's a coffee store in Los Angeles. I was wondering if she was still home in Orlando. But she's clearly in LA.


----------



## 3ku1

#MondayNightBliss


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Yeah, you probably shouldn't waste your time talking to people who are THAT stupid.
> 
> By the way, even if Naomi wasn't on Total Divas, suggesting that any girl shouldn't be champion because they're on TD is retarded.


Oh I didn't. I just saw it, laughed and moved on..


----------



## Jersey

*WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT BLISS*









This was a great moment for her


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> *WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT BLISS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great moment for her


I'm just gonna be annoyed if people copy it. For example next time Charlotte's heel you know she'll probably do it and then people will be like "oh she did it better than Bliss". Ya expect there was that time when Charlotte completely buckled because of a what chant.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> I'm just gonna be annoyed if people copy it. For example next time Charlotte's heel you know she'll probably do it and then people will be like "oh she did it better than Bliss". Ya expect there was that time when Charlotte completely buckled because of a what chant.


 Yeah you know how that goes. I like charlotte but some of her fans just go to far at times.


----------



## Dell

I love her shirt that is like "I need a coffee the size of my butt"


----------



## JC00

At the Loot Crate facility


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> I'm just gonna be annoyed if people copy it. For example next time Charlotte's heel you know she'll probably do it and then people will be like "oh she did it better than Bliss". Ya expect there was that time when Charlotte completely buckled because of a what chant.


If we're looking at the women on the MR. Call me Bias, I admit I am. But for me Bliss holds two of the best promos of the year. Her Coronation promo and the What Chant promo. I mean I've seen many woman even men buckle under a crowd response like that. Even vets. Bliss just controlled them like a vet.


----------



## KC Armstrong

For fuck's sake, they just announced they're doing a 1-on-1 match at Great Balls of Fire. Gauntlet match tonight to decide #1 contender. FUCK!


----------



## 3ku1

Ahh I dunno I kinda like the idea. I mean they have been teasing Thisbe cluster. So kinda is sensible booking to have a Guantlet match to decide #1 contender. It is really right now "everyone hates Alexa Bliss". So gauntlet match makes sense.


----------



## starsfan24

Gotta be Nia no?


----------



## 3ku1

Rather they go triple threat match tbh. I don't see how they could concievably book Alexa to beat Nia. Screw it just have her beat Nia 123 in the middle of the ring :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Gotta be Nia no?


Maybe Emma, who knows? I actually thought we were safe with Alexa going into SummerSlam as champion, but now I'm not so sure. I mean, Naomi took the title from her right before WrestleMania, and they did it without building any type of feud. Similar scenario here, hopefully with a different outcome. I could totally see them putting the belt on Nia or Emma now.


----------



## 3ku1

Difference with that is Naomi returned from injury. I mean after Alexa squashed Bayley at ER. I have doubts they would make Alexa randomly drop belt at GBOF. If she does, hopefully SS.


----------



## KC Armstrong

What it tells me more than anything is that they have absolutely no idea what they're doing or where they're going. If this was the plan why not just do the damn gauntlet match LAST WEEK when they did absolutely nothing. They're gonna crown a #1 contender tonight and then that #1 contender will have exactly one segment next week with Alexa to build towards that PPV match. It's so fucking stupid.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah both divisions booking is illogical. You should Listin to Austins podcast shoot on it. From Lana/Naomi to Booking a Man to win the first ever woman ladder match. To booking a Gauntlet match that should of been last week, therefore giving two weeks, well as it is now, one week. To build to the ppv. Yeah fucking stupid.


----------



## JC00

Judging by the last couple of weeks, my guess and it's Emma or It comes down to Emma and someone else, likely Sasha and there is some kind of double pin/count out screwy finish and both become co-# 1 contender 

I mean they obviously have done the Alexa/Emma thing the last 2 weeks for a reason, although then again it's WWE and that could just be nothing.


----------



## Jersey

^ Agree Emma Vs Bliss seems most likely.


----------



## 3ku1

Wouldent mind Alexa, Sasha, Emma at GBOF. Better then 1 on 1. But yeah obvious Emma. Been pushing it. I can't see Alexa dropping the belt though. Wwe don't seem to see Emma that highley. More then Bayley? No.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> I mean they obviously have done the Alexa/Emma thing the last 2 weeks for a reason, although then again it's WWE and that could just be nothing.


They had a couple of minor interactions, but then 5 seconds later they're beating up Sasha together. At this point I'm not even sure if Emma is a heel or babyface. Heel vs heel kills a crowd 95% of the time, so that's not a great idea, either for GBOF.

If it was a triple threat, I wouldn't want Sasha involved. Had this been a 5- or 6-way as I hoped it would be, no problem, but in a singles or triple threat match I don't want to see Sasha anywhere near Alexa until after GBOF.

... and if they're really dumb enough to throw away Sasha vs. Alexa with a 1 week buildup at GBOF, they can really kiss my ass.


----------



## JC00

So what if it comes down to Emma/Sasha and Alexa causes Sasha to lose.

Would be the the sprout of a feud which the seeds were planted when Alexa came to Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa V Emma problem with Heel V Heel. Emma is not a designed Face or heel. Maybe the Gauntlet match ends up being a 5 way match hopefully. If they are stupid enough to do Alexa v Sasha at Gbof :duck. I like the idea of Alexa costing Sasha the match. Spouting the seeds of their feud. Alexa defeats Emma at GBOF. And hopefully they start pushing Alexa Sasha SS.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> So what if it comes down to Emma/Sasha and Alexa causes Sasha to lose.
> 
> Would be the the sprout of a feud which the seeds were planted when Alexa came to Raw.



I guess I'd be fine with that, probably the best option in this scenario. Still wouldn't be great for GBOF, though. Like I said, heel vs. heel (if Emma still is one) doesn't work well in most cases and the crowd probably wouldn't be into it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Ever since Extreme Rules, every fucking week we got segments with the entire division and now all of a sudden they want to turn it into a 1-on-1 match with no real feud or storyline. Fuck, man. I was so excited when I saw LaVar & Lonzo are gonna be on RAW tonight, but that bullshit #1 contender announcement totally killed it for me.


----------



## 3ku1

Man they've been in air pilot motion with the woman since Mania. But let's see what happens. No build = why give a shit.


----------



## NasJayz

I would like Alexa vs Emma.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879503408373223425
Guess history we'll be made. Apparently it's the first ever woman's Gauntlet match on Raw. Two woman start. Last left standing faces Bliss at GBOF.


----------



## JC00

Just got a sneak peek of "baby face" Alexa in that segment with Nia


----------



## NasJayz

I'm good with anyone not named Sasha wining.


----------



## 3ku1

Well Nia is dominating as expected. But it's looking like Emma Sasha final two. Or Nia Sasha. Good Raw woman are main eventing though.


----------



## 3ku1

Welp no Emma Alexa lol.

Sasha or Nia..


----------



## NasJayz

Where I live raw just started so it must of ended for you guys so who won?


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha v Alexa 

They are that stupid :duck


----------



## Lenny Leonard

well this could be a good couple month program. Could see bliss retaining at GBOF and then losing at summerslam


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa will pull shenanigans and win at Great Balls and drop it at Summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah. Wwe are pulling on the money feud early. Month programme coming up. Ending at SS.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Alexa will pull shenanigans and win at Great Balls and drop it at Summerslam.


Maybe but then again. Alexa did squash Bayley at ER. So who Knows


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Sasha v Alexa
> 
> They are that stupid :duck


And what makes it stupid? If it's a feud lasting more than 1 month or 2 PPV's it's logical to start it now.


----------



## NasJayz

SHIT FUCK THIS COMPANY!


----------



## 3ku1

Maybe a bit premature seeing Alexa Sasha I the money feud of both divisions imo. But see how they build it. If done properly. Should be a good programme


----------



## starsfan24

Wonder where the "no one can get the upper hand on Alexa" are at now.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa always takes cheap shots on her feuds and never gets the upper hand before the matches. So not sure what they are smoking anyway. 

We'll see how they build it next Monday. Would of been better if they did this last week
Though.


----------



## JC00

That was the sound of the Becky marks being shook that Alexa might be a good baby face promo.....


----------



## starsfan24

"She can only play a bitchy heel."


----------



## KC Armstrong

Seriously, fuck this dumbass company. They are actually throwing away the only fresh money match in the division at a B-PPV with a one week buildup. I just can't...

Lexi can kiss that belt goodbye. Either they're going with Sasha vs Bayley at SummerSlam after all or Sasha vs. Nia after the way Nia dominated tonight. Fuck this bullshit.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> That was the sound of the Becky marks being shook that Alexa might be a good baby face promo.....



By the way, there was nothing wrong with this segment, but what was the fucking point? Alexa didn't interfere and Nia didn't win, so this was basically a waste of everyone's time. I'm not gonna hold out any hope that this could lead to Nia helping Lexi at GBOF, because the last time they did a similar segment it was completely forgotten the next week and never talked about again. Fully expecting a clean Sasha win, Alexa gets a re-match within the next two weeks on Raw and we will see her on the SummerSlam kickoff show.


Step 1: Sasha gets "nominated" for a Teen Choice Award a few days ago
Step 2: WWE prematurely pulls the trigger on Alexa vs. Sasha feud
Step 3: Sasha proudly displays her belt on the Teen Choice Awards red carpet on August 13, one week before SummerSlam


----------



## araw

sucks that emma didnt even last longer in the match, was expecting emma to win against nia then sasha v emma
would be nice if we finally have that nia-alexa teamup


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

This should've been saved for SummerSlam imo.


----------



## 3ku1

Look I'm not subscribing to the whole Sasha well best Alexa cleans I'm sure the same ppl were fully expecting Alexa to lose clean to Bayley. Look what happened. Alexa is a very strongly booked heel. I fully expect Alexa to retain. And stop it at SS. But yeah pushing the money feud of the division. With no real build up. Is stupid


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Sasha sparring on Twitter. Sasha thinks Alexas not a real wrestler. Well Sasha least she can sell unlike some ppl. I know it's just Kayfabe but you can sense the jealousy Sasha has towards Alexa 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879613113636495360


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, there was nothing wrong with this segment, but what was the fucking point? Alexa didn't interfere and Nia didn't win, so this was basically a waste of everyone's time. I'm not gonna hold out any hope that this could lead to Nia helping Lexi at GBOF, because the last time they did a similar segment it was completely forgotten the next week and never talked about again. Fully expecting a clean Sasha win, Alexa gets a re-match within the next two weeks on Raw and we will see her on the SummerSlam kickoff show.
> 
> 
> Step 1: Sasha gets "nominated" for a Teen Choice Award a few days ago
> Step 2: WWE prematurely pulls the trigger on Alexa vs. Sasha feud
> Step 3: Sasha proudly displays her belt on the Teen Choice Awards red carpet on August 13, one week before SummerSlam


don't worry this will be a feud for the whole summer


----------



## Jersey

Sasha said she ain't scared of no little girl yet they're the same size *insert face palm*.


----------



## JC00

Not gonna work myself into a shoot but "Plays wrestler" and "#ThisAintHollywood" makes no sense non-kayfabe and kayfabe.


----------



## FlacoMan

Okay, I just saw Raw and I'm glad they gave more time to the womens this time, but I think that everyone was expecting Sasha vs Bliss at SSlam, why now? Maybe they want Sasha vs Bayley at SS? Or maybe Alexa will retain in some dirty way, extending the feud and dropping the belt at SS in a rematch? I definetly prefer that, I'll be so mad if Bliss drops the belt at Balls.


----------



## 3ku1

I actually think Alexa we'll retain at GBOF. I'm seeing parralels to her match with Bayley. In this thread too :lol. Alexas gonna get squashed, she'll be on the pre show etc. Nek Minute.

But the booking of the woman ATM is so illogicall. Maybe just me but wouldent of it been better to have this Gauntlet match last week? Then build Sasha Alexa with two weeks to the damn ppv. Well actually it would of been better to have a 5 way. They just had Nia squash the entire division. Just so Sasha could tap her out. And go on Twitter and call Alexa a little girl :lol essentially. This was such a fresh feud. And I fear pulling the button early. With no real build. Takes the gloss off it some what. I can only hope KC Armstrong sorry man . Is wrong. And it's a feud for the summer. Alexa needs to drop the belt at SS. If anything.

Meltzer did say Alexa Nia is the plan for SS. And possibly Sasha Bayley. So who knows maybe Sasha is champion at SS we'll see. Or Alexa is.


----------



## JC00

If Charlotte/Sasha went 5 months, Alexa/Becky went 4 months and Charlotte/Bayley went 3 months I think Alexa/Sasha is getting at least 3 months


----------



## Flair Shot

I was expecting them to save it for Summerslam. But who knows, they might still get a gimmick rematch of sorts. 
Should be a fun match though at GBOF.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Flair Shot said:


> I was expecting them to save it for Summerslam. But who knows, they might still get a gimmick rematch of sorts.
> Should be a fun match though at GBOF.


those who usually have mutual dislike of each other usually deliver in their matches.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879605751915749378

Sorry but I can't take someone that is in their 20s and using double negatives seriously....


----------



## starsfan24

So she is afraid of Alexa? :aries2


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Not gonna work myself into a shoot but "Plays wrestler" and "#ThisAintHollywood" makes no sense non-kayfabe and kayfabe.


She said that after attending the BET awards in hollywood smh. And let's not forget being nominated for teen choice awards I believe also takes place in hollywood lol.


----------



## Flair Shot

Lenny Leonard said:


> those who usually have mutual dislike of each other usually deliver in their matches.


TBH, i don't care for that reallife drama. I just want to see an entertaining match. if they have legit beef then so be it.


----------



## 3ku1

"I ain't scared" who are you convincing Sasha? And who's nominated for a Teen Choice award? Not Alexa :duck. Nothing she said makes sense.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879605751915749378


Alexa is older than her so why is she talking about herself lol?


----------



## Dell




----------



## JC00

Judging by the time of the tweets they were likely just about to leave for Singapore.. 20 hour flight, probably awake for at least 12-14 hours of it, wonder how far apart they are from each other, especially after those tweets at each other. 


Or they are completely working everyone


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i love how squared circle is calling that a roast, give me a break. pathetic neckbeards who'll take anything and everything to trash someone they dont like and can't handle it when they are champ


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878045017918627843


Yesssssssssss


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> i love how squared circle is calling that a roast, give me a break. pathetic neckbeards who'll take anything and everything to trash someone they dont like and can't handle it when they are champ


Ya I dipped my toe in that one.. 

Responded to someone saying there was truth behind it. Asked how is there truth to it when Alexa has been 100% committed to wrestling since she joined.


Response was: She's not a good wrestler


Guess I have myself to blame for not seeing that coming.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i only ever end up on that subreddit cause i got you as a friend on it just to read your comments calling them out. Man what a hive of dickhead disrespectful fucks


----------



## Zappers

First off, I'm fine with Sasha winning.

My very early predictions for the PPV. Alexa Bliss could win. And I say somehow between now and then, possibly Nia Jax gets added to the match would not surprise me.

Key points. After last night Raw, this is the second(maybe third) time that Sasha(face) surprised/cheap shot attacked Alexa Bliss(heel) in the last couple of months. Not very face like imho. PPV would be the place for Alexa to pay her back.

Also, like Bayele, Sasha has repeatedly beat Alexa while in NXT. Alexa paid her dues, so to speak. Time for her to win now against these women.

Lastly, still holding out for the eventual Alexa Bliss vs Nia Jax. Like I posted a while ago, my prediction is for a David And Goliath match up. With Alexa Bliss playing possibly the face role. Notice how Nia Jax is just destroying all the girls. Last night is prime example, took 5 women to finally wear her out. Also, whenever Alexa talks to Nia, it's in a non heel way. Almost building to a possible, impossible task of this 5 foot women taking down Nia Jax.

*Post #3873

04-13-2017, 11:09 AM*



Zappers said:


> _In a fantasy world, here's how I would book Alexa on Raw. Have her quasi team up with Nia Jax for the up coming weeks. Fighting with Sasha, Bayley, etc... Then down the road have Nia Jax win the belt. THEN turn on Alexa Bliss. Alexa will then change to a FACE, and it will be a David and Goliath scenario match up. Alexa Bliss for the win over Nia, she will be totally over with the fans. (If it happens, you heard it here first)
> 
> Of course, I'm totally fine with Alexa playing the part of the heel. She's excellent at it._


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Someone said Alexa looked scared and intimidated by Sasha last night. Looking at the pictures from their face off no clue what that person was talking about. Scared/intimidated people don't walk right up to the person get in their face and hold the title up


----------



## Jersey

@JC00
I read some of the comments in the stare down pic and some are saying Bliss has no talent and she's only champ because WWE wants a new trish. Wasn't those the same people rooting for her in nxt? Talk about indecisive.


----------



## 3ku1

Who should you Listin to idiots on this forum who say Alexa has no talent. Or legends like JR who rate Bliss very highley. I'm not sure why those idiots. Tbh same circle of her detractors havevthis obsessions with her. No talent? They got to be joking. They are idiots who cares. Bliss is overall the best damn female talent in wwe today. I don't really care what they say anymore. Up to them be all about wrasslin. Well this ain't Roh. And in a character driven environment where you really need great mic, promo, and character work. Alexa thrives like the other girls don't. But yeah I see Alexa Nia at SS.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Someone said Alexa looked scared and intimidated by Sasha last night. Looking at the pictures from their face off no clue what that person was talking about. Scared/intimidated people don't walk right up to the person get in their face and hold the title up


Obviously forgotten last time they were in the ring together. Alexa beat her clean in the middle of the ring. Why would Alexa be scared of a little girl.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @JC00
> I read some of the comments in the stare down pic and some are saying Bliss has no talent and she's only champ because WWE wants a new trish. Wasn't those the same people rooting for her in nxt? Talk about indecisive.


If that was supposed to be a putdown, this person failed miserably. Saying that WWE views Alexa as the new Trish is the exact opposite of an insult.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879605751915749378
Saving this tweet and re-posting it when we see Sasha walk the Teen Choice Awards red carpet with her belt, Cena and the Bellas. 


... and Liv Morgan re-tweeting that shit? Really?


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha is not winning at GBOF though. So no belt at Tcas. I think it's pretty obvious Alexa is winning. Two cheap shots in a row. And if Sasha gets the upper hand again. Well duh. We've been here before pre ER. 

I mean if they wanted Bayley Sasha SS. Why lot just have Bayley beat Alexa at ER. And push that match? Seeing they seem to push matches with no real build. So why does it matter? Why read anything into anything creative does. It's so random. Alexa we'll probably squash Sasha in one minute. But what do i know.


Meltzer says Alexa Nia for the title at SS. Who knows if he's right. But they seem to be pushing that. With Alexa playing non heel. Who's to say Nia is not added. And she wins the belt at Gbof


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Sasha is not winning at GBOF though. So no belt at Tcas. I think it's pretty obvious Alexa is winning. Two cheap shots in a row. And if Sasha gets the upper hand again. Well duh. We've been here before pre ER.



Sorry, but it's just such a WWE thing to do. Extreme Rules took place June 4. From June 4 until yesterday, there was no sign of a Sasha vs Alexa feud going into GBOF. Then Sasha gets nominated for a TCA, the TCAs take place one week before SummerSlam, so they decide to pull the trigger early. Call me paranoid, but I'd be shocked if there wasn't a connection. She will walk the red carpet with that belt, mark my words.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879605751915749378
> Saving this tweet and re-posting it when we see Sasha walk the Teen Choice Awards red carpet with her belt, Cena and the Bellas.
> 
> 
> ... and Liv Morgan re-tweeting that shit? Really?


Lol at you reposting that to her. *Scratches head* why did Gionna (Liv Morgan) re-tweet that?


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Meltzer says Alexa Nia for the title at SS. Who knows if he's right. But they seem to be pushing that. With Alexa playing non heel. Who's to say Nia is not added. And she wins the belt at Gbof



He said that a while ago and he has been wrong A LOT lately.

I am increasingly looking forward to that babyface turn, though. I'd be shocked if she flopped as a babyface given her personality, the million dollar smile and the fact that she's just a natural underdog due to her size. If they are ever going ahead with Alexa vs. Nia it could only work with Nia being the heel. You're not gonna get too many crowds cheering for Andre the Giant when he's facing Rey Mysterio.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Nia maybe to WWE is their money match for SS. I still wish they held back on Alexa Sasha. But we'll see how they build it on the go home Raw. 

Alexa we'll be very popular as a Babyface. If booked correctly. Her underdog status. Her looks. If they book Alexa to turn face before SS. And keep Nia heel. I'm all for them facing at SS. They may go Sasha heel turn on Bayley. If so probably Doesent need the title.

Nia (c) v Alexa WWE Raw Woman's title 

Sasha v Bayley 

Theirs your Raw SS card. Rest of the girls on the kick off show.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879827013804204033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879828950976999424


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879827013804204033
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879828950976999424


OMG that shirt is awesome I WANT I WANT!!!! :mark :mark


----------



## nyelator

I am not trusting Sasha with a long reign to be honest.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

well becky didnt win again, its all alexa's fault


----------



## saul1333

Hey, long time lurker here. Few pics from RAW last night. Shame didnt get to see much


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> I am not trusting Sasha with a long reign to be honest.


Well that's if she wins. I'm thinking Nia is added. I just can't see Alexa loosing this soon. Sasha Charlotte got 3 months. I see Alexa retaining to extend the feud to SS. Or Nia is added she wins. Pushing Alexa To a face turn. And she feuds with Nia at SS. Thsts how I see this thing going. In any case Alexa Sasha happening at all this early with no real build up. Is stupid.


----------



## Dell

saul1333 said:


> Hey, long time lurker here. Few pics from RAW last night. Shame didnt get to see much


Good job on the first one. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz

Lenny Leonard said:


> well becky didnt win again, its all alexa's fault


It was her fault also the fact the Becky lost a couple matches and you know what else is Alexa's fault.

1. 9/11 2. The black plague 3. The Holocaust 4. Titanic sinking 5. the murders of MLK, John Lennon, and JFK 6. Hindenburg disaster 7. pearl harbor attack 8. world war 1 and 2 and the inevitable world war 3 9. death of WCW & ECW 10. Giving birth to Hitler and Satan


----------



## KC Armstrong

Holy shit, they completely squashed and buried Lana on SmackDown. Damn.


----------



## KC Armstrong

East Coast to West Coast to Singapore in a few days. Next level jet lag, but still perfect.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Her's a classic and early days of Alexa Bliss as a heel. *_


----------



## KC Armstrong

Hmm. Latest Cagesideseats and Meltzer rumors sound great, but do I trust them? Nope.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Hmm. Latest Cagesideseats and Meltzer rumors sound great, but do I trust them? Nope.


What rumours are that? Do you ever trust dirt sheet reports. Particularly from Meltzer lol. Some ppl are saying Nia we'll
Help Alexa win at Gbof. Who knows watch this space.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Singapore


----------



## FlacoMan

KC Armstrong said:


> East Coast to West Coast to Singapore in a few days. Next level jet lag, but still perfect.












She must be from another planet, dude. That beauty is beyond everything.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


So gorgeous


----------



## FlacoMan

Singapore, nice pop.


----------



## FlacoMan

More from Singapore <3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Fellow Blis*stars* post here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...because-shes-nominated-teen-choice-award.html

Im curious to see what y'all have to say before I post.


----------



## JC00

I posted my opinion in that thread. Also Cena is nominated for award at that show. So going by their logic Cena is gonna get a title too


----------



## 3ku1

An kids award show has nothing to do with the booking of a wrestling show lol. I think the two are seperate. Sasha can still win the award. Even without the title. They do realise that right lol? In any case. I think Alexa is retaining at Gbof. Sasha seems to be getting the upper hand over Alexa. So Alexa with some screwery. Nia interfers rumour going. Or she's added to the match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> An kids award show has nothing to do with the booking of a wrestling show lol


Are you really sure about that? I've already said that she'll walk the TCA red carpet one week before SummerSlam with that belt. The timing of it all just doesn't seem like a coincidence to me. For 3 or 4 weeks since Extreme Rules we see nothing but multi-women segments, indicating a multi-woman match at GBOF. Then Sasha gets nominated and a couple of days later she's the #1 contender at the next PPV less than 2 weeks from now... AND, like I said, the awards show takes place right before SummerSlam. It's not too difficult to connect these dots.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Are you really sure about that? I've already said that she'll walk the TCA red carpet one week before SummerSlam with that belt. The timing of it all just doesn't seem like a coincidence to me. For 3 or 4 weeks since Extreme Rules we see nothing but multi-women segments, indicating a multi-woman match at GBOF. Then Sasha gets nominated and a couple of days later she's the #1 contender at the next PPV less than 2 weeks from now... AND, like I said, the awards show takes place right before SummerSlam. It's not too difficult to connect these dots.


Mate you were wrong about ER. So how about about we leave at that huh. Man nothing indicates they were doing a Multi Woman match at Gbof. Nothing WWE did or said. Said it was happening. They were just phoning it in for weeks with multi woman segments. Then decided to do a mult eomsn Gauntlet match. And da da Sasha Alexa. Look all I'm saying is Rumor circulating Nia we'll be involved some how. And Alexa retains extending their feud to SS. Meltzer still says Alexa Nia at SS. Look if your right fine. I just don't think so yet


----------



## FlacoMan

I hope that Alexa will retain in some heelish/opportunistic way.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Mate you were wrong about ER.





> Look all I'm saying is Rumor circulating Nia we'll be involved some how.



Did you get that from the same place that kept talking about Alexa vs. Emma at GBOF? You know, right before Emma was completely squashed by Nia in the gauntlet match...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

got my bliss poster


----------



## Lenny Leonard

hey what ever happened to charlie t junior? he was a good poster


----------



## 3ku1

Look 3 weeks before SS tcas are on. Sure. It's seems predictable. Then again it could just be one big coincidence. Is Cena going to have the title at Tcas? Nope. We won't know till Monday Raw. Should clear things up. Either way I expect Alexa to be in a big match at SS. And I'm still confident they won't book Alexa to drop the title just yet


----------



## NasJayz

Weird I don't see the alexia vs nia is a big money match post. Then again it's hard to find things that don't exist.


----------



## 3ku1

She found Disneyland in Tokyo. Of course she did :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Who could have seen that coming?

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Wouldn't be surprised if she got that call to play tinker bell. I would be happy for her since she loves disney.


----------



## JC00

FlacoMan said:


> Singapore, nice pop.


No but see I was told by 4HW marks that Alexa doesn't get pops...


----------



## starsfan24

Man I hope she holds on to the belt for a long time just to see the 4 or 5 posters that really don't like her continue to post what they do. It'd be great.


----------



## Jersey

When Bliss defeats banks I'm using this gif to who ever says complains about her reign


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Here's a serious question Would you want to see Bliss vs Emma or Bliss vs Dana?


----------



## FlacoMan

Yes why not, I would like to see Bliss on 1vs1 matches with every woman on the roster. Probably those matches won't happen in a PPV soon, but in Raw is fine.


----------



## starsfan24

Personally Bliss vs Emma but I think the threads on this forum would be amazing if they would ever do Bliss vs Dana so I would be fine with that also.

Dunno if this was posted. If it was let me know and I'll delete it.


----------



## Jersey

I'd prefer Bliss vs Dana. Not a fan of Dana but as we saw over the years everybody needs someone to bring the best out of them. Bliss could possibly be the woman to bring the best out of her, plus they had the same trainer during bodybuilding days.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

So if it is Alexa vs Nia at Summerslam who do they turn face?


----------



## Rave Bunny

3ku1 said:


> She found Disneyland in Tokyo. Of course she did :lol.


Aw, nice! I’m heading over to Tokyo Disneyland next month and I can’t wait~ Bliss looks so happy in her IG picture, especially since she’s a *HUGE* Disney fan (like myself). 

In regards to Sasha/Bliss at the GBOF PPV, I’m fully expecting Nia to interfere which will cost Sasha (can we finally have *#TeamRude* being a thing after that?). Then Sasha can have her “crowning moment” at SummerSlam, if anything.









The Bliss “haters” are giving her free publicity at this point and their tears are delicious, I love it! :rude


----------



## starsfan24

Even though this clearly isn't a good source, this paragraph still made me laugh knowing how many people it would offend on this forum.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> So if it is Alexa vs Nia at Summerslam who do they turn face?


Bliss because WWE will champion her disorder story.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> Bliss because WWE will champion her disorder story.



That might be one aspect, but it certainly wouldn't be the reason why they would turn her. Like I said, personality, look, her size (which little girls could really relate to :grin2, everything screams marketable babyface. 











too freaking cute


----------



## 3ku1

Lol why is he their with her? That's weird. Said in ig story gone too two parks in 17 hours. Is Nia with them too? Odd. I mean she's engaged.


----------



## FlacoMan

Maybe he has become a new friend, I don't see any problem in that. But I must admit that at the end of that story, when Mike said "What's next?" and they stare into each other for a couple of seconds, my mind got a little dirty there :yas. I knew some people here thought something similar :lol.


----------



## JC00

Obviously Nia wasn't there or she would have been in the video. Not sure what's odd about it. Rome hung out in Europe with her and Nia and seems to ride with them sometimes, him and Nia seem to be good friends, so i'm sure him and Bliss are friends. She probably didn't want to go alone and she obviously needed someone to take pictures of her at Disney. I'm sure Jobber Murphy hasn't nothing to worry about, then again Rome gets more TV time a month than that house show jobber does in a year.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Obviously Nia wasn't there or she would have been in the video. Not sure what's odd about it. Rome hung out in Europe with her and Nia and seems to ride with them sometimes, him and Nia seem to be good friends, so i'm sure him and Bliss are friends. She probably didn't want to go alone and she obviously needed someone to take pictures of her at Disney. I'm sure Jobber Murphy hasn't nothing to worry about, then again Rome gets more TV time a week than that *house show jobber* does.


I don't think that was necessary


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Sasha no love lost their Haha. She needed to get her own back though..


----------



## 3ku1

:duck


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> I don't think that was necessary


Well you're the one that said it was odd, like two opposite sex adults that are friends that were in another country can't go hangout, a lot of people would take that as you saying "Why is she hanging out with another guy when she is engaged". I also get that you are clearly a fan of Murphy, some of us aren't. But the guy is worse than a jobber, he can't even get on TV.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Well you're the one that said it was odd, like two opposite sex adults that are friends that were in another country can't go hangout, a lot of people would take that as you saying "Why is she hanging out with another guy when she is engaged". I also get that you are clearly a fan of Murphy, some of us aren't. But the guy is worse than a jobber, he can't even get on TV.


Look man. I never said I was a fan of the guy. Nor he isint a jobber. But you referenced to the guy as a jobber twice. So I was just curious if your harbouring some kinda resentment or jealousy towards the guy lol, fine if you are. He can't get on tv? So what. Clearly Alexa is not with him for his Status in Wwe.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Lol *why is he their with her?* That's weird. Said in ig story gone too two parks in 17 hours. I mean she's engaged.


He's with her because they're co workers and probably both wanted to go to disney.







What does that have to do with her martial status? I'm actually surprised you that when you're the only one who posts about murphy lol.


----------



## Flair Flop

3ku1 said:


> Look man. I never said I was a fan of the guy. Nor he isint a jobber. But you referenced to the guy as a jobber twice. So I was just curious if your harbouring some kinda resentment or jealousy towards the guy lol, fine if you are. He can't get on tv? So what. Clearly Alexa is not with him for his Status in Wwe.


No, you just used to post minute to minute updates and what he did all day sitting at home with the dog up until the other Bliss fans here pretty much told you that your obsession is creepy as fuck, but you aren't a fan of him. Sure. Don't you know this is how rumors get started. No one else in this thread seemed to think anything of that picture except for you. You even not so loosely implied that it could mean Bliss is cheating on the jobber. I guess I need to remember who I'm talking to, though. Your favorite source for stories is you own imagination. Wouldn't it suck if someone ran with what you said and started saying all over the forum that Bliss is cheating on the jobber with this guy? Wouldn't be a damn bit different than you did when you kept repeating that Maddox was abusive to Paige without ever posting proof. 

Am I saying I will do that? Nah, not my style. Your idiocy is just too much fun not to call out, though.


----------



## 3ku1

Flair Flop said:


> No, you just used to post minute to minute updates and what he did all day sitting at home with the dog up until the other Bliss fans here pretty much told you that your obsession is creepy as fuck, but you aren't a fan of him. Sure. Don't you know this is how rumors get started. No one else in this thread seemed to think anything of that picture except for you. You even not so loosely implied that it could mean Bliss is cheating on the jobber. I guess I need to remember who I'm talking to, though. Your favorite source for stories is you own imagination. Wouldn't it suck if someone ran with what you said and started saying all over the forum that Bliss is cheating on the jobber with this guy? Wouldn't be a damn bit different than you did when you kept repeating that Maddox was abusive to Paige without ever posting proof.
> 
> Am I saying I will do that? Nah, not my style. Your idiocy is just too much fun not to call out, though.


Lol man you've got issues. You taking something. I remember why I blocked you now. Your delusional. I'm obsessed with Alexa and her life lol? Isint that what a mark is thread for? You don't like them well fivkimg leave. You don't see me trolling about Your precious Charlotte do I? And you call me stupid right. Get a life

Abusive to Page? That wasent speculation. Paige said so. I never suggested anything. I was jus wondering about that guy. And the context. Your the one per usual jumping the gun. Accusing me of these outrageous shit. With no real basis. Like I said don't lol it well fuck right off. All I said was who that guy is. It was just a question. You ppl are crazy I mean honestly. You and Jcoo thick as thieves. Jcoo ain't reasonable fan. He's obsessed with jet. He constantly obsesses about what ppl are saying about her in other threads. So not sure why your going about me. And going oh that jobber. Who cares if he's a jobber. Relationships aren't all about status and looks. I'm done with both you idiots. In the future both you avoid directly communicating with me.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Lol man you've got issues. You taking something. I remember why I blocked you now. Your delusional. I'm obsessed with Alexa and her life lol? Isint that what a mark is thread for? You don't like them well fivkimg leave. You don't see me trolling about Your precious Charlotte do I? And you call me stupid right. Get a life
> 
> Abusive to Page? That wasent speculation. Paige said so. I never suggested anything. I was jus wondering about that guy. And the context. Your the one per usual jumping the gun. Accusing me of these outrageous shit. With no real basis. Like I said don't lol it well fuck right off. All I said was who that guy is. It was just a question. You ppl are crazy I mean honestly. You and Jcoo thick as thieves. Jcoo ain't reasonable fan. He's obsessed with jet. He constantly obsesses about what ppl are saying about her in other threads. So not sure why your going about me. And going oh that jobber. Who cares if he's a jobber. Relationships aren't all about status and looks. I'm done with both you idiots. In the future both you avoid directly communicating with me.


Bud to be fair you said it was weird for her to be hanging out with rome when she's engaged. Plenty of people can be engaged or married and still be friends with the opposite sex


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> Bud to be fair you said it was weird for her to be hanging out with rome when she's engaged. Plenty of people can be engaged or married and still be friends with the opposite sex


I never said opppsite sex can't be friends. And I have no problem with them being friends. I just made one comment. Who he is. And is it odd. Then all of sudden I'm attacked over it. And accused of all these things. I'm sorry I'm not as informed about Alexa and all her friends clearly. I was just wondering why they were hanging out specifically at Disneyland. Seeing Nia is usually around too. Sorry I said anything geez.
But I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Flair Flop

3ku1 said:


> Lol man you've got issues. You taking something. I remember why I blocked you now. Your delusional. I'm obsessed with Alexa and her life lol? Isint that what a mark is thread for? You don't like them well fivkimg leave. You don't see me trolling about Your precious Charlotte do I? And you call me stupid right. Get a life
> 
> Abusive to Page? That wasent speculation. Paige said so. I never suggested anything. I was jus wondering about that guy. And the context. Your the one per usual jumping the gun. Accusing me of these outrageous shit. With no real basis. Like I said don't lol it well fuck right off. All I said was who that guy is. It was just a question. You ppl are crazy I mean honestly. You and Jcoo thick as thieves. Jcoo ain't reasonable fan. He's obsessed with *jet*. He constantly obsesses about what ppl are saying about her in other threads. So not sure why your going about me. And going oh that jobber. Who cares if he's a jobber. Relationships aren't all about status and looks. I'm done with both you idiots. In the future both you avoid directly communicating with me.


I've never seen JC00 talking about jets before. That's a pretty serious accusation there. He might prefer to travel by train or even a bus. Can you back this up with a link? Unless you're talking about about the football team? With your grammar it's really hard to tell. Just so you're aware, you alone provide at least seventy percent of the reason Bliss fans are given so much hell on here. Most of them wish you'd shut the fuck up and leave. 

Provide me the link about the Paige abuse. Me and at least 20 other members asked you for it and you ignored us. You've already been called out on your recent bullshit claiming some shit about an Emma feud where you offered no source. Your source must be your dreams. Does this shit come to you in the form of a vision while you're jerking off to pics of Murphy and the dog? I've made it a point not to come here except for to toy with you when I'm bored. Keep making it easy for me. I'm not going to stop. 

Yes, you very much did suggest that it's possible that she's cheating on the jobber with this guy. I would tell you to re read your post, but with your lack of command of the English language I wouldn't expect you to comprehend even your own words.


----------



## JC00

alexa_bliss_wwe_: Good Morning Tokyo &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## FlacoMan

Come on guys stop arguing and admire this gorgeousness


----------



## FlacoMan

Wow JC00 at the same minute :lol


----------



## NasJayz

FlacoMan said:


> Wow JC00 at the same minute :lol














:wink2::grin2:


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Well you're the one that said it was odd, like two opposite sex adults that are friends that were in another country can't go hangout, a lot of people would take that as you saying "Why is she hanging out with another guy when she is engaged". I also get that you are clearly a fan of Murphy, some of us aren't. But the guy is worse than a jobber, he can't even get on TV.













Jesus Christ, what is going on here? Not sure which is worse. 3ku1 thinking Lexi should never be anywhere near another man who isn't her fiancé or JC00 wanting Lexi to choose her life partner based on who can and cannot get on WWE TV. Sometimes this thread is just as much an insane asylum as the rest of this fucking forum.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah fair enough lol. Point taken.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Looks like Lexi, Nia and Maryse are shooting for Total Divas today.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> JC00 wanting Lexi to choose her life partner based on who can and cannot get on WWE TV. Sometimes this thread is just as much an insane asylum as the rest of this fucking forum.


That was humor. Obvious some on here don't have it. 


But i'm not sure you are one that should be throwing stones with that "insane asylum" comment, given all the pessimistic theories you post on here about how she'll get buried or lose the title based off of absolutely nothing. You were the one convinced she would get squashed at Extreme Rules and then buried because of the this is your life segment and then the opposite happened.


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Oh, sure, really sounded like a joke. 

I was wrong about WWE punishing her for that segment, you are obviously angry about Alexa marrying a jobber. Hate to break it to you, buddy, not the same thing. Like, not even close.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Looks like Lexi, Nia and Maryse are shooting for Total Divas today.


What while in Japan? Must be Thursday over their morning.

I wonder when they well shoot In Orlando.

ETA:

From what Meltzer said he thinks Wwe are very pleased with Alexas ability on the mic. And her character work. And they are going to push the Team Rude angle at GBOF. Nia we'll help or distract Sasha. And Alexa retains. So I guess eventually Nia turns on Alexa. And we get the Babyface turn.

Sasha turning heel I read seems a possibility. Maybe she turns On Bayley. If she loses at GBOF. 

Tbh I hope we get a Last Man Standing match Between Sasha and Alexa at Gbof


----------



## Banez

Hi, could 3ku1 atleast try to learn proper grammar. Half of the times when you get into an argument. You seem to mean something else but what you typed states otherwise. With little effort you could get better with the language to avoid unnecessary arguments.

Thankyou and good night.

P.S. Bliss rocks.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 looks like their coming for you.


----------



## 3ku1

Grammar police again? Am I writing an essay? Spelling Nazis lol


----------



## starsfan24

I see Instagram comments are still a peaceful place to read comments. Good lord.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I saw someone was like Lexis an asshole man. I was at the airport. And she was like F off Fuck Boy! :lol.

Somehow I doubt Alexa said that.


----------



## 3ku1

Another wrestling outlet reporting Wwe are planing on Alexa v Nia for the title at SS. Apparently officials are very pleased with Alexas ability in promos. And like the idea of David V Goliaf match up. Seems like we'll get a Bliss Babyface turn soon. Might be a double turn with Sasha turning heel.

Alexa v Nia
Sasha v Bayley

Top matches for Raw for SS.

https://www.cagesideseats.com/2017/...m-plans-samoa-joe-push-alexa-bliss-vs-nia-jax


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Some stuff from the Tokyo show tonight












Raw Women's Champ vs NXT Women's Champ 











Team Rude











Team Rude mark in the crowd (notice the sign)




















-


----------



## JC00

Few more from Wednesday's Singapore show


----------



## Jersey

I dig the Team rude sign.


----------



## FlacoMan

More Tokyo


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Now we all know I don't have a problem with Alexa going face. But, I trying to figure out how smoothly they would do the change. Her best mic work is while being a heel.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Who wants to bet that machomanjohncena made that is total divas bad thread just because bliss is gonna be on?


----------



## saul1333

FlacoMan said:


>


Amazing pic


----------



## FlacoMan

New merch, a towel.










Tokyo


----------



## Dolorian

#wwetokyo


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> Who wants to bet that machomanjohncena made that is total divas bad thread just because bliss is gonna be on?


I saw the thread and I don't see no point on even trying to debating with a hater. Hating on somebody is just pure tasteless.


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> I saw the thread and I don't see no point on even trying to debating with a hater. Hating on somebody is just pure tasteless.


Heel_turn seems to be having a grand old time.

Lord does she get new merch every week?


----------



## JC00

Eh bunch of idiots just whining because their workrate queen isn't getting booked strong. They take this shit way too seriously


----------



## Jersey

Yet they call us the marks tuh.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

FlacoMan said:


>


This would make awesome screensaver.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Now we all know I don't have a problem with Alexa going face. But, I trying to figure out how smoothly they would do the change. *Her best mic work is while being a heel*.


How would we even know that? We've never really seen her cut babyface promos. When she did the fairytale princess gimmick in her early NXT days, there was a little vignette here and there, but she never really cut any promos because she wasn't featured all that much anyway. She only started getting time on the mic when she turned heel and joined Blake & Mr. Bliss. Actually, even if we did have a bunch of babyface promos to look back on, it wouldn't even be fair to compare that to her current stuff. She has improved so much and has so much more experience as a performer compared to the last time she was in that role.

I really don't see the problem with this transition. Maybe the material can be a little corny for WWE babyfaces at times, but then again you can easily be fed shitty material as a heel as well. She learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## 3ku1

Thing with Alexa is. That in nxt she was basically Mr Bliss and Blakes mouth piece. Backstage promos she did a lot of stuff on the mic. The 4HW had loads of high quality wrestling matches. But some of them have sunk on the MR. Because of their limitations in the area of character work and promos. Alexa has thrived on the MR because of that. I think she showed with Nia on Raw. Signs she could cut good promos as a Babyface. I mean Bayley constantly cut amazing promos as a pure Babyface... wait.


----------



## Jersey

Tbh I find it annoying when people talk about 4hw. I get that they were good but look at them now lol. On the flipside of that it's funny how people thought bliss would be future endeavored but she didn't.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> How would we even know that? We've never really seen her cut babyface promos. When she did the fairytale princess gimmick in her early NXT days, there was a little vignette here and there, but she never really cut any promos because she wasn't featured all that much anyway. She only started getting time on the mic when she turned heel and joined Blake & Mr. Bliss. Actually, even if we did have a bunch of babyface promos to look back on, it wouldn't even be fair to compare that to her current stuff. She has improved so much and has so much more experience as a performer compared to the last time she was in that role.
> 
> I really don't see the problem with this transition. Maybe the material can be a little corny for WWE babyfaces at times, but then again you can easily be fed shitty material as a heel as well. She learned that lesson the hard way.


She just cut a white meat babyface promo on Raw better than anyone on the women's roster not named Becky Lynch has in the last 4-5 months.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Tbh I find it annoying when people talk about 4hw. I get that they were good but look at them now lol. On the flipside of that it's funny how people thought bliss would be future endeavored but she didn't.


It's the typical fan war shit with a lot of the 4HW fans. If it was Emma and Mickie instead they'd be bitching about them too. "Emma is overrated and the crowd doesn't care about her at all and she's subpar on the mic", "Mickie had her time a decade ago, fans don't even care about her anymore". 

In my opinion the whole 4HW thing while it was good for the women initially, it's done more bad than good. Because there is now this hive mindset that with a lot of those fans. That everything has to revolve around the 4HW. God forbid WWE tries to make new stars in the women's division.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Carmella seem to be heednce to that. Although Carmella is hot, and entertaining. I don't see much in her. Some good talent in NXT right now Asuka, Peyton Royce, Nikki Cross etc. All potential jobbers for Alexa :duck. I kid.


----------



## 3ku1

Reading a few reports today. Seems WWE are going to finally pull Team Rude at GBOF. Rumor is Nia we'll help Alexa retain. Makes sense. Officials reportedly are very pleased with her ability to show character work and her mic work. And want to see more of that. She's such a strongly booked heel too. Of course that's a bad thing to some around here lol. But I guess if your not some work rate Queen, we'll IWC hate ya. Funny no one cares about Lanas mega push on SD. Yet Alexa is ruining everything right.


----------



## JC00

At a Meet & Greet in Tokyo


----------



## KC Armstrong

>


I know it's annoying, but I'm gonna have to do it again...

:sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong

#TotalDivas


----------



## 3ku1

So what she's back in the states Sunday right? She has Raw on Monday. I think she has one last show in Asia. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Yeah, last show tonight in Tokyo, then a nice long flight back to the US, and then trying to get through RAW without falling asleep during the show.


----------



## 3ku1

I guess Alexa and Sasha are the only ones that need to stay awake haha. I mean Damn gotta respect the dedication. All that travel I couldent do it. Guess she has a day off at home. Before Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I guess Alexa and Sasha are the only ones that need to stay awake haha. I mean Damn gotta respect the dedication. All that travel I couldent do it. Guess she has a day off at home. Before Raw.


It's not just the traveling itself, it's the crazy time differences. Within 9-10 days:

shooting Total Divas in Florida
to RAW in L.A. (3 hrs difference)
to Singapore & Tokyo (15/16 hrs difference)
to RAW in Phoenix (16 hrs difference)
back home to Orlando (3 hrs difference)

That does not sound like fun to me.


----------



## starsfan24

The jet lag is real.


----------



## FlacoMan

Yeah it's crazy.

Another from Tokyo


----------



## 3ku1

Fuck that man :lol. I guess also being away from your loved ones/family etc. Is hard too. I guess why some leave WWE, can't handle the road life. Guess Lexi is 25, young etc. Guess she has rest of week off after Raw. Then Balls on Sunday. The


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Guess she has rest of week off after Raw. Then Balls on Sunday. The



Nope, regular schedule. They're gonna be at Madison Square Garden on Friday.


----------



## 3ku1

3 days off though. Interesting what they do with Alexa and Sasha on Raw. One show to build it lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

They sure love their snap chat filter :lol. Guess they won't see each other for a few days after tonight's Tokyo show.

Alexa we'll be here in NZ in August. Unfortunately I can't get tickets to the show. But that we'll be cool


----------



## starsfan24

Saw her win her first title live and hopefully will see a successful title defense next Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa had an interview promoting the NZ tour in August on our largest news site 

http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/enter...-to-be-a-woman-in-the-world-of-wrestling.html


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Not marketable... LOL


----------



## Jersey

Perfection


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Perfection


----------



## JC00

Now available on WWEShop










http://shop.wwe.com/wwe-x-nerds-ale...L20002.html?dwvar_L20002_color=Black#start=11


----------



## Jersey

The word special attraction get thrown around a lot but Bliss is a special attraction. Every time she gets new merch it sells.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## Jersey

48 hrs left until Monday Night Bliss


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

more new merch
http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-lit...0008.html?dwvar_L20008_color=No Color#start=6


----------



## Jersey

People love Bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa should be home soon. 2 days off then Raw Monday. Wonder what they have in store for Alexa Sasha with one week of build lol.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Thank you, Tokyo ❤ &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## NasJayz

Hey guys I'm not sure if heel_turn is serious, trolling or retarded what is it?


----------



## 3ku1

I don't really give two Balls of Fire what they think anymore :duck


----------



## starsfan24

He really likes that picture since he posts it in almost every one of his posts now. The fact he gets angrier by the day makes me pray that Bliss keeps it for a long time.


----------



## 3ku1

I hope Bliss keeps the title. Till end of year. From reading various wrestling reports. Sounds like WWE are huge on her ability to cut promos. Funny thing is Alexa just had an interview over here. Promoting the NZ tour. And said she used to be terrible on the mic. So amazing her development. I just think ppl are pissed that WWE are over pushing someone despite having all the tools. Over their work rate Queens. Like how dare they try to create new stars.


----------



## NasJayz

He sounds like some one who probably has a restraining order on also needs professional help.


----------



## starsfan24

NasJayz said:


> He sounds like some one who probably has a restraining order on also needs professional help.


It's a amazing the level of commitment he as going though. And I gotta admit it's pretty entertaining to read. Hope he keeps going because Blisster ain't going anywhere.


----------



## JC00

Pretty sure in one of those rank the women threads he put Sasha as # 1. So he's obviously a Sasha mark and also just said this


_I am guessing Trish is no.1. She's just the overall package. 
Trish was a curse and a blessing. She was a blessing for the memories she gave us, but a curse because McMahon kept sifting through model type divas to find the next Trish, when in fact Trish was the exception to the rule, lightning in a bottle. _

So a huge Trish mark too.

Put those together and you can tell why he is so shook about Alexa.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Also what a joke that "Asuka needs to go to Raw and bury Alexa" thread is.

Same old shitty argument. "I don't like wrestler X, so wrestler Y should get the title". Yet within a month or two you'll have people saying "wrestler Y is stale, wrestler Z need to win the title"

That's basically the last 6 months of Raw. People got tired of Charlotte, then Bayley got the title and within 2 months people were saying she was stale. 

B-b-b-b-but WORKRATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BTW here's a little mindmelter for all the 4HW marks when it comes to 4HW vs 4HW matches since the brand split


People like using Meltzer's ratings well 

Charlotte & Sasha Summerslam got a 2.75 
Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley triple threat at CotC got a 3.25 
Charlotte & Sasha HIAC got a 2.75 
Charlotte & Sasha Iron Man match got a 3.0 
Charlotte and Bayley's RR match got a 3.25 
Their Fastlane match got 3.0. 
WM which featured Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley got a 3.25 

Meanwhile

Alexa and Bayley's Payback match got a 3.25 
Alexa and Naomi got a 2.25

I'm sure some will point to Extreme Rules. But it's not Alexa's fault they booked a 4 minute squash match. 

So Davey had the Alexa/Bayley match rated as good or as better than all the 4HW vs 4HW PPV matches since the brand split. He also had Alexa and Naomi which all the 4HW marks said was terrible only between a half a star and 3/4 star lower than Sasha and Charlotte's 3 one-on-one PPV matches since the brand split. 

Yes I get that Meltzer is just one opinion but he's really the only one that does ratings so it's just easy to use him as a reference point


----------



## Flair Flop

JC00 said:


> Also what a joke that "Asuka needs to go to Raw and bury Alexa" thread is.
> 
> Same old shitty argument. "I don't like wrestler X, so wrestler Y should get the title". Yet within a month or two you'll have people saying "wrestler Y is stale, wrestler Z need to win the title"
> 
> That's basically the last 6 months of Raw. People got tired of Charlotte, then Bayley got the title and within 2 months people were saying she was stale.
> 
> B-b-b-b-but WORKRATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW here's a little mindmelter for all the 4HW marks when it comes to 4HW vs 4HW matches since the brand split
> 
> 
> People like using Meltzer's ratings well
> 
> Charlotte & Sasha Summerslam got a 2.75
> Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley triple threat at CotC got a 3.25
> Charlotte & Sasha HIAC got a 2.75
> Charlotte & Sasha Iron Man match got a 3.0
> Charlotte and Bayley's RR match got a 3.25
> Their Fastlane match got 3.0.
> WM which featured Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley got a 3.25
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> Alexa and Bayley's Payback match got a 3.25
> Alexa and Naomi got a 2.25
> 
> I'm sure some will point to Extreme Rules. But it's not Alexa's fault they booked the match like that.
> 
> So Davey had the Alexa/Bayley match rated as good or as better than all the 4HW vs 4HW PPV matches since the brand split. He also had Alexa and Naomi which all the 4HW marks said was terrible only between a half a star and 3/4 star lower than Sasha and Charlotte's 3 one-on-one PPV matches since the brand split.
> 
> Yes I get that Meltzer is just one opinion but he's really the only one that does ratings so it's just easy to use him as a reference point


More skewed statistic from JC00. Big shocker. This is why you're impossible to take seriously. You love to adjust the criteria to make sure it excludes anything that doesn't suit your agenda. You only use PPV matches to make sure that all of the best Sasha vs Charlotte matches are excluded while also excluding Charlotte and Bayleys best match. You only include post brand split so that you can exclude any of the NXT matches and also WM32. Try including all of the data and see the picture it paints. Hint....it will be a lot different than the one you just painted.


----------



## JC00

Here's the ranking of how much merchandise is available for each women

Sasha
Bayley
Becky
Alexa
Nikki
Naomi
Carmella
Charlotte

The interesting thing about that is Alexa didn't start getting merchandise until December, she currently only has a handful less items than Becky available. But yet I keep getting told Becky is the most over face and sells well, which is probably true but a lot of those people then say Alexa isn't over and doesn't sell. 


And ouch, Charlotte's ranking. Biggest indicator of you selling merchandise is more merchandise. She just got a NERDS shirt but so did Alexa and Naomi.. Really shows why WWE is trying to push her a face again.


----------



## JC00

Hey @Flair Flop I put your ass on ignore, so i'm sure whatever your post is it was directed at me. So don't think because I didn't respond to whatever you said that you got me or anything. I just don't want to get any of that shit you are spewing in my eyes.. 

Hey but keep lurking in the Alexa Bliss thread.. Really just continues to prove how much real estate a wrestling character and her fans own in your mind.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

hew	hew	hew	hew


----------



## 3ku1

You diddnt put Flair Flop on ignore Already lol? The guy or girl, let's not discriminate here. Is as bad as machomanjohncena. Obsessively trolling about someone you clearly aren't that persons #1 fan over. Wasted energy if you ask me.

ETA: Alexa is back in the states now. Has a day off at home. Then straight to Raw. Boy no rest for the wicked.


----------



## starsfan24

Well then.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Asuka one day would be a good match. Champion v Champion. Funny how Alexa never held the nxt title.


----------



## Jersey

Although they fought during Alexa's nxt days a live events I still would like to see them go at it on the Main roster.


----------



## starsfan24

Maybe she's been on WF


----------



## 3ku1

Prob to do with Sasha :lol. But yeah maybe she read Wf. I'll say lot of diva smarks on this forum are threatened by her spot on the MR. If your not a 4HW or a work rate Queen. Your just a diva and have no buisness being called a wrestler. Which is BS. Because Alexa has worked her ass off this past year. And just as much a "wrestler" and an athlete as the 4HW. She's a former gymnast for hecks sake. She's not Kelly Kelly.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa liked 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881138955738992643


----------



## 307858

NasJayz said:


> Hey guys I'm not sure if heel_turn is serious, trolling or retarded what is it?


Let's clean the air so there's no misunderstanding between us. 

I'm serious about Alexa regressing the division to its dark days/medicority. It's a big pile of shit and no one will ever take women's wrestling serious with Alexa at the forefront. I am a big advocate of equality of the sexes, but the mass wrestling fans won't change their minds about women's wrestling = bathroom break when Alexa's booking reinforces the Diva era mentality that women cannot wrestle (be honest with yourselves - Alexa would fit in with Kelly Kelly). Welp, there goes gender equality down the drain. Her mic skills are abive average to the women, but she's not compelling television. She's not the Rock. She's not even the Miz. For every good promo, she has a flop promo the next week. Essentially her promos are a zero-sum game. 

I like how one of your girls admitted that you girls need a safe space here because you feel threatened by the Alexa hate. I guess said user was trying to justify why Alexa didn't make the top 15 in that thread of Favorite females of the 21st Century. You guys seem more insecure than rest. 

I'm semi-trolling about the eating disorders. I lived in Europe. If you tell someone there you're anorexic or that anorexia is serious, they would laugh or look down at you. Food is very important to industrialized Europe. Anorexia is very much endemic to suburban American white girls who are too easily susceptible by television. 

It's not that serious to me. I support whoever the person who plays Alexa is. But I'm not a creepy fan of any wrestler to document every detail of his/her life on IG, Twitter. I only care about the characters on-screen - not the performer who plays them. Some of you take it too far it seems by actually caring about the performer. Just stick to the character. 

I supported Alexa wholly in her first reign.I thought it was neat they struck while she was hot. But she's stale and losing heat now. Then I just started treating her and the division the way it comes across.. ..like a joke.You girls don't take it personally. I'm just not sports entertained by Alesnar. They could do better with her and the rest of the women. 

Nonetheless, you girls are giving me the heel heat I want. I like it. Feed the troll!


----------



## 3ku1

Funny ppl are so concerned about Alexa degreasing woman wrestling to the divas era. When she's a former gymnast. Been wrestling since 2012. Been on the MR over a year now. Improved out of sight tbh. You would think they would be more concerned about Lanas push. Has only wren a valet to this point. Barley wrestled her entire life. Getting pushed because of her looks. Clearly not ready for this lvl yet. Yet it's All Alexa okay. Seems they have an anti bias towards Alexa no matter what. I'm not going to ever say Akexa is the greatest wrestler. I'm gong to be reasonable and say she never we'll be. But she incorporates her character work and story telling very well. So if ahem trolls ^ wanna bitch about her fine. I just don't get this dedication to constantly obsessing about her. Click bsitingbjet fans into some pointless argument. Do you see me trolling in the Becky thread? Nope I have a life. Like how dare they push someone who's not a 4HW.


----------



## nyelator

heel_turn said:


> Let's clean the air so there's no misunderstanding between us.
> 
> I'm serious about Alexa regressing the division to its dark days/medicority. It's a big pile of shit and no one will ever take women's wrestling serious with Alexa at the forefront. I am a big advocate of equality of the sexes, but the mass wrestling fans won't change their minds about women's wrestling = bathroom break when Alexa's booking reinforces the Diva era mentality that women cannot wrestle (be honest with yourselves - Alexa would fit in with Kelly Kelly). Welp, there goes gender equality down the drain. Her mic skills are abive average to the women, but she's not compelling television. She's not the Rock. She's not even the Miz. For every good promo, she has a flop promo the next week. Essentially her promos are a zero-sum game.
> 
> I like how one of your girls admitted that you girls need a safe space here because you feel threatened by the Alexa hate. I guess said user was trying to justify why Alexa didn't make the top 15 in that thread of Favorite females of the 21st Century. You guys seem more insecure than rest.
> 
> I'm semi-trolling about the eating disorders. I lived in Europe. If you tell someone there you're anorexic or that anorexia is serious, they would laugh or look down at you. Food is very important to industrialized Europe. Anorexia is very much endemic to suburban American white girls who are too easily susceptible by television.
> 
> It's not that serious to me. I support whoever the person who plays Alexa is. But I'm not a creepy fan of any wrestler to document every detail of his/her life on IG, Twitter. I only care about the characters on-screen - not the performer who plays them. Some of you take it too far it seems by actually caring about the performer. Just stick to the character.
> 
> I supported Alexa wholly in her first reign.I thought it was neat they struck while she was hot. But she's stale and losing heat now. Then I just started treating her and the division the way it comes across.. ..like a joke.You girls don't take it personally. I'm just not sports entertained by Alesnar. They could do better with her and the rest of the women.
> The booking has been bad for months across both divisions.
> Nonetheless, you girls are giving me the heel heat I want. I like it. Feed the troll!


You know anorexia means you lose weight not gain it?
Also you admit to being a troll and then expect us to take you seriously so which is it?


----------



## 307858

3ku1 said:


> Funny ppl are so concerned about Alexa degreasing woman wrestling to the divas era. When she's a former gymnast. Been wrestling since 2012. Been on the MR over a year now. Improved out of sight tbh. You would think they would be more concerned about Lanas push. Has only wren a valet to this point. Barley wrestled her entire life. Getting pushed because of her looks. Clearly not ready for this lvl yet. Yet it's All Alexa okay. Seems they have an anti bias towards Alexa no matter what. I'm not going to ever say Akexa is the greatest wrestler. I'm gong to be reasonable and say she never we'll be. But she incorporates her character work and story telling very well. So if ahem trolls ^ wanna bitch about her fine. I just don't get this dedication to constantly obsessing about her. Click bsitingbjet fans into some pointless argument. Do you see me trolling in the Becky thread? Nope I have a life. Like how dare they push someone who's not a 4HW.


LPT: If you want anyone to take your words -be it text or orally -seriously, employ proper grammar and spelling as best as you can.

Also, I have already chimed in on Lana. I think both Raw and Smackdown are Total Divas driven which is not a good thing. 

I'm on summer vacation. I have lots of time to troll until my internship starts. I will be going on a booze cruise tomorrow and 4th of July ('Murica). You girls have fun on my behalf.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881545955564294144


----------



## Flair Flop

3ku1 said:


> Funny ppl are so concerned about Alexa *degreasing* woman wrestling to the divas era. When she's a former gymnast. Been wrestling since 2012. Been on the MR over a year now. Improved out of sight tbh. You would think they would be more concerned about Lanas push. Has only wren a valet to this point. Barley wrestled her entire life. Getting pushed because of her looks. Clearly not ready for this lvl yet. Yet it's All Alexa okay. Seems they have an anti bias towards Alexa no matter what. I'm not going to ever say Akexa is the greatest wrestler. I'm gong to be reasonable and say she never we'll be. But she incorporates her character work and story telling very well. So if ahem trolls ^ wanna bitch about her fine. I just don't get this dedication to constantly obsessing about her. Click bsitingbjet fans into some pointless argument. Do you see me trolling in the Becky thread? Nope I have a life. Like how dare they push someone who's not a 4HW.


----------



## 307858

nyelator said:


> You know anorexia means you lose weight not gain it?
> *Also you admit to being a troll and then expect us to take you seriously so which is it?*




I took health and know what anorexia. I live in California - anorexia is just a phase here. Like being a lesbian in one's first semester of college. It's not that serious. The picture of fat Alexa is funny because while Alexa is not fat, she perceives herself to be as she would having had anorexia (funny in a dark, South Park way).

Perceive me however the fuck you want. This is the internet where we use anonymous handles. My validation comes from grades, fitness, family, and career. I don't give a fuck what people think of a persona I create on a Wrestling Forum. Like it's WF. Everything here is inconsequential. It's a lot of mental masturbation about wrestling.


----------



## JC00

heel_turn said:


> I'm semi-trolling about the eating disorders. I lived in Europe. If you tell someone there you're anorexic or that anorexia is serious, they would laugh or look down at you. Food is very important to industrialized Europe. Anorexia is very much endemic to suburban American white girls who are too easily susceptible by television.
> 
> It's not that serious to me. I support whoever the person who plays Alexa is. But I'm not a creepy fan of any wrestler to document every detail of his/her life on IG, Twitter. I only care about the characters on-screen - not the performer who plays them. Some of you take it too far it seems by actually caring about the performer. Just stick to the character.


Holy shit.. This literally makes you sound like an absolute sociopath.

"Anorexia Bliss" 

"But I support her personally"

Her disorder has never been brought up in kayfabe, so it isn't part of her character. 

Who cares that you lived in Europe and it's looked at differently. She had a problem and almost died but ya go ahead and use it to troll about her because you don't like her character. You don't see Bliss fans trolling about Sasha Banks fighting off homeless people with her mom for empty cans so she had money to get wrestling tickets because we don't like her character. 

Don't come in here talking about people taking it too seriously, literally everyone of your posts on here is you complaining about her. I don't give a shit if you are trolling. At a certain point it's beyond trolling and that's where you are at.


----------



## 3ku1

Taking a shot at her anoxeria when she was a kid. Especially seeing it has never been brought up in Kayfabe. Sorry that's disgusting.


----------



## starsfan24

Being 24 hours away from dying is serious no matter what it is. I honestly don't care if you keep trolling because you do you I guess. But yeah.


----------



## 307858

JC00 said:


> Holy shit.. This literally makes you sound like an absolute sociopath.
> 
> "Anorexia Bliss"
> 
> "But I support her personally"
> 
> Her disorder has never been brought up in kayfabe, so it isn't part of her character.
> 
> Who cares that you lived in Europe and it's looked at differently. She had a problem and almost died but ya go ahead and use it to troll about her because you don't like her character. You don't see Bliss fans trolling about Sasha Banks fighting off homeless people with her mom for empty cans so she had money to get wrestling tickets because we don't like her character.
> 
> Don't come in here talking about people taking it too seriously, literally everyone of your posts on here is you complaining about her. I don't give a shit if you are trolling. At a certain point it's beyond trolling and that's where you are at.


Ohh sociopath diagnosis on an anonymous handle. You're quite the DSM-manual aren't you?

I call her that in anticipation that Total Divas and the main roster will exploit her past. I scrolled past a reddit thread that read "Alexa Bliss opens up about Anorexia" - something in that vein. I honestly didn't care enough to open the thread, so that's all the information I have. I don't know how theatrical her bout with it was. Sorry.

I know more about Charlotte and Sasha's struggles because there's a good, compelling documentary leading up to their Hell in a Cell match. They both had external struggles, but these women always had willpower and never had doubts about themselves. They are intriniscally motivated to make women's wrestling next level. These are women I can get behind and their tenacity to be the best shows where it matters - inside the squared circle.






Again, I don't hate her character. I hate her booking downgrading the division.


----------



## 3ku1

Well making light of anyone who had or has a serious eating disorder, is yeah immature. I don't care who it is. 

Anyway. Wonder how they well build Sasha Alexa tommorro. One week of build lord. Well Nia be involved? Possibly. Rest of the woman? Who knows.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

So what we got a tag match coming tommorro? Haha. Hopefully they give Alexa some mic time. And then just have Alexa Sasha brawl.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Somebody needs to do something about the "Ignore" function, because it's completely useless if everyone keeps quoting these shitheads and I have to see it anyway.











She really needs to stop reading all this bullshit and not give a shit about these pieces of trash. Also, reason #2 on that list is accurate for 100% of all haters.


----------



## 3ku1

I got them on the ignore list. But some of you guys got to stop quoting them lol. Come in here if your a fan to post pics. And talk about her in reason.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

&#55357;&#56840; :heart #alexabliss #littlemissbliss #wwe #raw


----------



## 3ku1

"Sasha Banks emerged triumphant in Raw’s historic first Women’s Gauntlet Match, earning the right to challenge Alexa Bliss for the Raw Women’s Championship at the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event.

After the bout, the self-proclaimed “Goddess of WWE” confronted The Boss, who got a piece of the champion before brashly holding Alexa’s title above her head. With no shortage of confidence heading into the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view, can Sasha do what her best friend, Bayley, could not, and take down Little Miss Bliss?"

Preview for Raw from WWE.com. Doesent reveal much. But it portrays Sasha as the confident one.


----------



## NasJayz

ALEXA BLISS REP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1

Recent from yes Meltzer. Wwe are planning on a Batista/Mysterio angle with Nia and Alexa. Team Rude we'll become a thing. According to him WWE we'll turn Alexa face before SS. He suggests Alexa we'll retain on Sunday. We'll see.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Recent from yes Meltzer. Wwe are planning on a Batista/Mysterio angle with Nia and Alexa. Team Rude we'll become a thing. According to him WWE we'll turn Alexa face before SS. He suggests Alexa we'll retain on Sunday. We'll see.


I so want a face turn for Alexa. :mark


----------



## Jersey

SHould Bliss turn face then WWE should give her a new theme.


----------



## Jersey

Monday Night Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> SHould Bliss turn face then WWE should give her a new theme.


I like Spiteful too much.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> I like Spiteful too much.


I get that but she's had it since NXT.


----------



## 3ku1

John Cena diddnt change in 15 years haha.

Have no idea what theme she would have if she turned Face. I love her Spiteful theme though. When you hear it hit. It's like buisness just picked up!

Wonder how they well build Sasha Alexa today. A Alexa promo? A Sasha Alexa brawl? If Sasha gets the upper hand again. Then we'll. All reports I've read are saying WWE want to keep Alexa champion for a while yet. As they are happy with her promo abilities. So we'll see.


----------



## 3ku1

So Nia and Alexa v Bayley and Sasha tag match


----------



## starsfan24

She got a solid pop.


----------



## 3ku1

Their you go Sasha makes Alexa tap out. Predictable much.

Last time they had a match. Alexa won clean. So we'll see.

Sasha has now 3 times got the upper hand on Alexa. We saw this direction with Bayley. Imo they are booking Alexa like the do with Cena. Big Match John. Well "Big Match Bliss". Pre ppv logic. I see Nia interfering. Or Alexa wins on her own. Would love a dirty love from Alexa, nails Sasha in the low. When Ref is not looking. Get some heat.


----------



## JC00

Wonder if there will be a thread complaining how Sasha won a 2-on-1 match against the Champ and the "monster" of the division that just went through 4 women last week and rag-dolled Sasha around but lost because she was fatigued but yet a little over a month ago Sasha lost to Alicia Fox clean in 3 minutes


----------



## 3ku1

"Sasha is booked too strong" :lol. Yeah nah.


----------



## starsfan24

Wrong thread. Damnit.

Anyway I thought it was a pretty solid match.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah the match was good. All girls came out fine. Alexa was pretty aggressive with Sasha. Which I enjoyed. They should work a good match. I'm convinced Alexa is retaining though. Sasha gets the upper hand Again on the go home Raw.


----------



## JC00

Lana/Naomi has had more build than Alexa/Sasha has, hell Alexa/Naomi had more build so it's hard to see Bliss dropping the belt Sunday but it's WWE so you never know. I mean we could still get it because Raw has another 1:40 but we wouldn't have gotten one promo segment between them 

I know we were saying it during the Bayley feud but I think this is a match where Nia helps Bliss win.


----------



## 3ku1

Lana/Naomi had build lol? Hmm not much Bulls. Horrible feud on SD ATM. And ppl bitch about Alexas push fml.

But yeah I see Nia helping Bliss out. She wants that title. And Bliss owed her a match. Which Alexa chickened out of 3 or so weeks ago. But Nia prob wants one In the future. Seems stupid to drop the belt to Sasha with barley any build. But it's Wwe after all.


----------



## Flair Flop

3ku1 said:


> Lana/Naomi had build lol? Hmm not much Bulls. Horrible feud on SD ATM. And ppl bitch about Alexas push fml.
> 
> But yeah I see Nia helping Bliss out. She wants that title. And Bliss owed her a match. Which Alexa chickened out of 3 or so weeks ago. But Nia prob wants one In the future. Seems stupid to drop the belt to Sasha with *barley* any build. But it's Wwe after all.


----------



## 3ku1

Most ppl have put you on the ignore list brah ^


----------



## NasJayz

I'm not liking that Alexa is feuding with Sasha and I have a bad felling for Alexa.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Most ppl have put you on the ignore list brah ^


I know I do :smile2:


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Sasha is prob a summer feud. I wouldent worry about Alexa. No build, Sasha getting the upper hand on the go home Raw = 90% probability Alexa retains Sunday.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Why wou;d people have a bad feeling for Alexa? Losing the title isn't the end of the world. The company clearly sees value in her as she has been a focal point of the women for like 9 months straight now. The only other woman to feature like that has been Charlotte. It's obvious that the two of them are who WWE views as the top performers. Neither have been marginalized or held off of TV for months on end. Alexa has to lose the title eventually and if it leads to her becoming a babyface which is likely where the real money lies with her, then it's good for her and the company.


----------



## 3ku1

Sure. I just don't think it we'll happen Sunday..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882031513063235585


----------



## NasJayz

After what Sasha has done to Alexa in the past and the fact she doesn't like her makes me worried she will try to do something to her hurt her or get her fired.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol. Yeah I don't think Sasha has that kinda pull. As much to her chagrin...


----------



## JC00

NasJayz said:


> After what Sasha has done to Alexa in the past and the fact she doesn't like her makes me worried she will try to do something to her hurt her or get her fired.


Eh I can't see that. If she injured her on purpose people in the back would know she stiffed her and there would be heat on Sasha and Sasha has no pull to get someone fired. 

Plus you could see them talking to each other for spots in the match tonight, so I don't think whatever beef they have is to the point where it's making them be unprofessional in the ring.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

NasJayz said:


> After what Sasha has done to Alexa in the past and the fact she doesn't like her makes me worried she will try to do something to her hurt her or get her fired.


So you are worried about a largely unprofessional act being perpetrated against Alexa and are expecting Alexa to be the one who is reprimanded. To me that is a massive conspiracy theory. Especially seeing as this is a company who's history with these type of situations really just sees them do nothing about it either way until it is so far out of hand that is effects the ability to do business enitrely. How would Sasha come out ahead by wantonly causing Alexa harm? Why do people worry so much about backstage matters anyway? These two are hardly the first people to purportedly dislike each other off camera.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Just an FYI for anyone who might have missed it there was a Bliss interview between the Wyatt Promo and Balor's entrance


----------



## 3ku1

Tbh I think Alexa we'll retain at Gbof. Nia wellhelp. Their is a money in a Bliss face turn. But I have a feeling they well hold back on that for now. I think WWE still see more mileage in Alexa as heel champion. Build it too SS. And then have Alexa drop the belt to who ever. I agree she Doesent really need it. She's proven she's one of the top performers of the MR past nine months S


----------



## 3ku1

From the interview 

"Winning requires strength, as well as intelligence"

Alexa claims she let Sasha win hahaha. Classic heel stuff.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

oh man bliss needs to keep rocking that hairstyle


----------



## 3ku1

Almost like she was leaving arena. And officials are like oh you look cute. We need you to cut a promo. Lexi: Aw man I miss Izzie and Teddy lol. Okay..


----------



## JC00




----------



## Banez

I dont see a single reason why Sasha should become 4 time womens champion right now.

This feud has been pretty one sided. I dont see them drop the belt when Sasha has had upper hand every turn. And if she has to win the 4th title, this titleprogram should last atleast two PPV's if not three.


----------



## JC00

Ya so just to keep it up to date

Sasha's interview was put up on WWE's youtube page.....

You'd think if Sasha was going over they'd have put her interview on the show. But as always you never know with WWE


----------



## starsfan24

Banez said:


> I dont see a single reason why Sasha should become 4 time womens champion right now.
> 
> This feud has been pretty one sided. I dont see them drop the belt when Sasha has had upper hand every turn. And if she has to win the 4th title, this titleprogram should last atleast two PPV's if not three.


I thought no one was ever supposed to get the upper hand on Alexa :aries2


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm yeah the fact they had Alexa interview aired. Prob suggests a retain at Great Balls. Then again wwe officials are clearly a fan of her promo work. Imo Alexa is the best female promo cutter on the MR currently. Sasha is not winning though. All that dominance over Alexa. With no build. Pretty predictable if you ask mez


----------



## 3ku1

From WWE.com

"Raw woman's title running on Boss Time".

Mentioning how "Little Miss Bliss" should be worried that Sasha beat her.

Well In Kayfabe Alexa beat Sasha 2 months ago to become the #1 contender. So I'm presuming it means nothing. With no real build. Highley likely Alexa retains. No point giving Sasha the title now. SS seems more likely. If that's the plan.

Interesting thought Wwe just tweeted out Sashas interview. About "Reclaiming" the title. Yet It did not air on tv. Alexas did.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol copying Alexa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882086067737772032


----------



## Arya Dark

*Don't come into a thread and make fun of anorexia or any other disease and then troll people about it. It's a quick way to get banned from a thread. Not that heel turn will see this anyway...but this is to anyone else. Don't do that shit on this forum please. *


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882097042755002368


----------



## KC Armstrong

AryaDark said:


> *Don't come into a thread and make fun of anorexia or any other disease and then troll people about it. It's a quick way to get banned from a thread. Not that heel turn will see this anyway...but this is to anyone else. Don't do that shit on this forum please. *


Thank you.




3ku1 said:


> Sasha is not winning though. All that dominance over Alexa. With no build. Pretty predictable if you ask mez


Hmm. Does anyone remember what happened before Alexa dropped the SmackDown title to Naomi at Elimination Chamber? Naomi pinned her in a tag match at the Rumble, pinned her again in another tag match on SmackDown, and then pinned Alexa clean to win the championship at the PPV. Just sayin.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Does anyone remember what happened before Alexa dropped the SmackDown title to Naomi at Elimination Chamber? Naomi pinned her in a tag match at the Rumble, pinned her again in another tag match on SmackDown, and then pinned Alexa clean to win the championship at the PPV. Just sayin.


Hmm does any one remember when That person said Bayle y is going to squash Alexa in 5 minutes. And effectively Alexa we'll be on Main Evebt. Wait that diddnt happen lol.

Yes I remember that on Sd. That was a while ago. Alexa was not booked nearly as strong on SD. As she is on Raw. And from all reports I've read. Alexa we'll hold the title for a while.


----------



## KC Armstrong

The "reports" are all saying "maybe/could/might", etc. They don't know shit. When Miz first teamed up with Bo and Axel, Meltzer said it happened because Maryse was "done with the company". Well, guess what? Maryse is still there and she's on the next season of Total Divas as well.

I'm not gonna predict anything for this Sunday. I'm just saying that the classic "stand tall in the go-home show, lose at the PPV" theory doesn't always work. Everyone thought the same exact thing with Naomi (until they saw the betting odds the day of the PPV) so just don't be shocked if it does happen again.


----------



## KC Armstrong

So good. Just when I start thinking about a face turn she cuts another awesome heel promo. That disgusted look on her face as she starts to shit on Charly... just beautiful.


----------



## 3ku1

That's why I hope they keep her heel for a while yet. She's so good at it.


----------



## araw

would be better if they keep her heel the whole year. there's so much more she can do with her heel character


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah hopefully she's heel for a long time yet. I think theirs lore Alexa can do with her character. With stronger material. They well inevitably turn her face. But hopefully not so soon.

@KC Armstrong 

Yes I get where your coming from. But none of us really know shit. Including you. That's my point. She's not SD anymore. So just because it happened on a EC ppv on SD live. Doesent necessarily mean it we'll happen again. My point was she's booked far stronger on Raw. Look at how they booked her againgst Bayley. Some were so sure Bayley was beating Alexa in a squash match. So who knows here. My prediction is Nia interfers. And hopefully Alexa wins by cheating. Creating heat.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NasJayz

PaigeLover said:


>


I love her hair in that pic. :x


----------



## Jersey

NasJayz said:


> I love her hair in that pic. :x


So do I


----------



## Flair Shot

NasJayz said:


> I love her hair in that pic. :x


Agreed. It's a good look.


----------



## Flair Shot

Seems appropriate for today.


----------



## Jersey

Do you all think Bliss vs Banks will lead to the return of Paige? Solomonster thinks so


----------



## 3ku1

Paige? Ehh. Do you mean she might get involved in the title scene. Who knows. Doubtful


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Do you all think Bliss vs Banks will lead to the return of Paige? Solomonster thinks so


Was this before or after Paige showed up in the crowd at a TNA, Impact, GFW PPV to watch the guy that continues to publicly shit on WWE


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Was this before or after Paige showed up in the crowd at a TNA, Impact, GFW PPV to watch the guy that continues to publicly shit on WWE


Before


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Paige showing up at a Gfw ppv. Doesent really help Paiges chances of being utilised anyway In her comeback. Hell WWE may just wash their hands of her now. So in regards to Alexa and Sasha? Yeah I'll say no.


----------



## Flair Shot

PaigeLover said:


> Do you all think Bliss vs Banks will lead to the return of Paige? Solomonster thinks so


Is that someone with credibility or just some random Youtuber?


----------



## JC00

Flair Shot said:


> Seems appropriate for today.


 One of the most random, but one of the best WWE photoshoots I can remember.


----------



## Jersey

Flair Shot said:


> Is that someone with credibility or just some random Youtuber?


He's similar to Meltzer.


----------



## JC00

People are tying to put this all on Bliss











I contend that it was a mistiming thing. Sasha was a little bit too low and slow so she couldn't clear Alexa in time, which caused Alexa to hit her. Also for what I remember Sasha usually does this move facing down 











I mean seriously what is she supposed to do there? Her spot in the move is to go into the turnbuckle but she gets obstructed by Sasha who was supposed to pull herself up and clear Alexa so Alexa could fall into the turnbuckle.


----------



## 3ku1

They would blame Trump getting elected on Alexa if they could lol. Sashas fault from my pov. Alexa had to improvise


----------



## starsfan24

What the hell was Sasha even going for there?


----------



## Irrelevant

JC00 said:


> People are tying to put this all on Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously what is she supposed to do there? Her spot in the move is to go into the turnbuckle but she gets obstructed by Sasha who was supposed to pull herself up and clear Alexa so Alexa could fall into the turnbuckle.


It's not the same move tho. Sasha (was supposed to) push Alexa away with her feet, but Alexa kinda just fell down. I think both of them messed up however. Sasha had her legs on Alexa's shoulders rather than in her hands near her chest, and Alexa sold prematurely.


----------



## Jersey

It's more of Sasha's fault then it would be Bliss's fault. Look at her knee so it was Sasha's fault. I loved Bliss's sassiness towards Charly even though I like Charly.


----------



## NasJayz

It doesn't matter who's fault it was shit happens everyone botches.


----------



## JC00

Idiots on squaredcircle not at all trying to give an explanation on what was actually supposed to happen on this move or what Sasha was doing. Just "Bliss is terrible" blah blah. Going on about how she botches all the time which is odd because if she did there there would absolutely be more visual proof of it. 

If Alexa was supposed to fall into the turnbuckle, it's kind of hard when she goes to do it and face plants into Sasha because Sasha wasn't out of the way. What's Bliss supposed to do in that scenario magically turn into X-Men's Kitty Pryde and phase through Sasha?


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> Idiots on squaredcircle not at all trying to give an explanation on what was actually supposed to happen on this move or what Sasha was doing. Just "Bliss is terrible" blah blah. Going on about how she botches all the time which is odd because if she did there there would absolutely be more visual proof of it.
> 
> If Alexa was supposed to fall into the turnbuckle, it's kind of hard when she goes to do it and face plants into Sasha because Sasha wasn't out of the way. What's Bliss supposed to do in that scenario magically turn into X-Men's Kitty Pryde and phase through Sasha?


Sound's like Alexa's fault for not knowing how to do magic.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Idiots on squaredcircle not at all trying to give an explanation on what was actually supposed to happen on this move or what Sasha was doing. Just "Bliss is terrible" blah blah. Going on about how she botches all the time which is odd because if she did there there would absolutely be more visual proof of it.
> 
> If Alexa was supposed to fall into the turnbuckle, it's kind of hard when she goes to do it and face plants into Sasha because Sasha wasn't out of the way. What's Bliss supposed to do in that scenario magically turn into X-Men's Kitty Pryde and phase through Sasha?


i've stopped going there, bunch of neckbeards who troll the shit out of anyone with a differing opinion


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Also bliss got her hands on the crash bandicoot remaster


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JC00 said:


> People are tying to put this all on Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that it was a mistiming thing. Sasha was a little bit too low and slow so she couldn't clear Alexa in time, which caused Alexa to hit her. Also for what I remember Sasha usually does this move facing down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously what is she supposed to do there? Her spot in the move is to go into the turnbuckle but she gets obstructed by Sasha who was supposed to pull herself up and clear Alexa so Alexa could fall into the turnbuckle.


*
Yeah, it looks like Sasha was trying to do an inverted version of her usual Turnbuckle Knee Drop setup, but there was a miscommunication, and/or Sasha failed to pull herself up in time for Alexa to go under. I'm sure it looked good in her imagination. 

Whether it works or it doesn't, I always admire Sasha for trying something new in most of her matches. She doesn't just autopilot through her moveset like MachoManJohnCena's favorite wrestler :becky2.*


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Also bliss got her hands on the crash bandicoot remaster


----------



## JC00

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, it looks like Sasha was trying to do an inverted version of her usual Turnbuckle Knee Drop setup, but there was a miscommunication, and/or Sasha failed to pull herself up in time for Alexa to go under. I'm sure it looked good in her imagination.
> 
> Whether it works or it doesn't, I always admire Sasha for trying something new in most of her matches. She doesn't just autopilot through her moveset like MachoManJohnCena's favorite wrestler :becky2.*



I didn't want come off as "SASHA BOTCH" like some people do because but when I was on squaredcircle I was just amazed by the people that were like "BLISS IS AN EMBARRASSMENT" (although I really shouldn't have been). Even when presented that it was more mistiming than an outright botch 


cough cough






































cough cough

Seriously what was Becky doing on that one??


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> Also bliss got her hands on the crash bandicoot remaster





JC00 said:


>


I've been playing it non-stop. Sooo good.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> I didn't want come off as "SASHA BOTCH" like some people do because but when I was on squaredcircle I was just amazed by the people that were like "BLISS IS AN EMBARRASSMENT". Even when presented that it was more mistiming than an outright botch
> 
> 
> cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cough cough
> 
> Seriously what was Becky doing on that one??


A chop block?


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> Seriously what was Becky doing on that one??


I think she was imitating the Ultimate warrior LOL. :grin2:


Or she was like GET OUT OF MY WAY BITCH I NEED THE BATHROOM!


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> They would blame Trump getting elected on Alexa if they could lol. Sashas fault from my pov. Alexa had to improvise


Well I would be thanking her then.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## 3ku1

Seriously every time Alexa botches. Which is no more then anyone else. She gets this crap. Somehow because she's not thrust fav workrate Queen. She gets harsher treatment from this smarks. Even though the 4HW botch all the time. It happens. They are acting like Alexa is the only one who does.

In this case Sasha went for a move. Their was miscommunication. So it was a collective fail. What is Alexa Houdini? Lol. Honestly. The reasonable person could see that was not completely Alexas fault. But what am I saying them reasonable.


----------



## gsm1988

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, it looks like Sasha was trying to do an inverted version of her usual Turnbuckle Knee Drop setup, but there was a miscommunication, and/or Sasha failed to pull herself up in time for Alexa to go under. I'm sure it looked good in her imagination.
> 
> Whether it works or it doesn't, I always admire Sasha for trying something new in most of her matches. She doesn't just autopilot through her moveset like MachoManJohnCena's favorite wrestler :becky2.*


Do you admire the unprofessional stiffness when working with people she doesn't like?


----------



## 3ku1

gsm1988 said:


> Do you admire the unprofessional stiffness when working with people she doesn't like?


Tbf you could hear Alexa and Sasha calling spots throughout the match. So I don't think it's tension to the point of being unprofessional. Not with Alexa anyway.


----------



## gsm1988

3ku1 said:


> Tbf you could hear Alexa and Sasha calling spots throughout the match. So I don't think it's tension to the point of being unprofessional. Not with Alexa anyway.


Alexa hasn't broken Sasha's nose twice...


----------



## 3ku1

gsm1988 said:


> Alexa hasn't broken Sasha's nose twice...


Yes I'm aware of that. That was in NXT though. I just haven't seen zsasha being stiff to the point of being unprofessional. Other then like you said correct me if wrong Sasha broke Alexas nose.

Tbh everyone goes on about their susposed heat. But I only see evidence that's it's coming all from Sasha. Alexa doesent seem to care from what I've observed about Sasha either way. They clearly have some conflict. Personalities clashing maybe. Seems to me Sasha has a huge chip on her shoulder. And imo seems threatened by Alexa. Or any woman deemed popular. I do remember that tumblr post she made about AJ Lee.

Then again a little tension is healthy. It adds to a match.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Aww lol


----------



## 3ku1

Sassy Bliss


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882404257466601472


----------



## JC00

Well this place is gonna be unbearable if Alex retains Sunday. No Becky or Charlotte on SD this week, add in Sasha potentially losing to Alexa and Bayley pretty much buried.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on top of her throne where she belongs. Her haters can suck on my great Balls of Fire :duck. For all I care. I hope it's clean &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> John Cena diddnt change in 15 years haha.
> 
> Have no idea what theme she would have if she turned Face. I love her Spiteful theme though. When you hear it hit. It's like buisness just picked up!
> 
> Wonder how they well build Sasha Alexa today. A Alexa promo? A Sasha Alexa brawl? If Sasha gets the upper hand again. Then we'll. All reports I've read are saying WWE want to keep Alexa champion for a while yet. As they are happy with her promo abilities. So we'll see.


Well the Cena part is not true.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Looks like a wild 4th of July party at the Bliss-Murphy house. Too bad the Total Divas cameras were not around for this occasion. :grin2:


By the way, I'm always amazed by internet wrestling fans making a big deal out of nothing. One little mistimed move in a meaningless fucking tag/handicap match on Raw creates a huge conversation about whose fault it was, etc. when nobody else gives a shit. I was listening to the Meltzer/Alvarez Raw review and even they didn't mention anything negative about this match even though they never miss an opportunity to shit on all things WWE. The only complaint was that Bayley got buried again. The match was fine, everyone needs to calm down and maybe focus on shit that actually matters.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Well the Cena part is not true.


Cenas attire and theme changed in 15 years lol?

Anyway even if Bliss turned face. Not sure she would get a new theme. Spiteful is too good to change it anyway.


----------



## TheRealDeal69

I don't get the appeal. I actually change the channel when she appears.


----------



## KC Armstrong

... and another dumbass added to my ignore list. That thing is getting pretty crowded.


----------



## 3ku1

Lol I mean life is short man. Don't like Bliss great. Go into the other thread


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Lol I mean life is short man. Don't like Bliss great. Go into the other thread


When you need attention that badly, it might be time to seek professional help.


----------



## TheRealDeal69

3ku1 said:


> Lol I mean life is short man. Don't like Bliss great. Go into the other thread


Fair enough. I'm just trying to figure out her appeal.


----------



## NasJayz

gsm1988 said:


> Alexa hasn't broken Sasha's nose twice...


Maybe she's waiting for the ppv.


----------



## 3ku1

I hope Alexa brings back Twisted Bliss on Sunday. DDT then TB. Good way to defend her title. Important to keep booking Alexa strong. So when she hopefully if she drops the title at SS. With real build it well mean more.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I hope Alexa brings back Twisted Bliss on Sunday.


I don't see it. If she's turning in the next few months, I'm pretty sure she's waiting for that moment. Right now I don't expect to see it again during her heel run.

I just hope they're not gonna get fucked over again on Sunday. The Extreme Rules match with Bayley lasted 5 minutes and for Sunday I think we have 7 matches on the main card, including a 30-minute iron man match. Win or lose, I'm really gonna be pissed if this will be a short one.


----------



## starsfan24

Not expecting a smark heavy crowd in Dallas so don't expect a big pop for her. My group will do our best.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't see it. If she's turning in the next few months, I'm pretty sure she's waiting for that moment. Right now I don't expect to see it again during her heel run.
> 
> I just hope they're not gonna get fucked over again on Sunday. The Extreme Rules match with Bayley lasted 5 minutes and for Sunday I think we have 7 matches on the main card, including a 30-minute iron man match. Win or lose, I'm really gonna be pissed if this will be a short one.


Hopefully it's at least 15 mins. Problem with a gimmick 5 minute match. Is Alexa and Bayley, like JR said. Persevered. But ultimately not enough time. So hopefully Alexa Sasha gets more. Just a standard singles match. So hopefully cool spots etc.


----------



## NasJayz

This might be the only time I wouldn't mind Alexa in a 5 minute match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

NasJayz said:


> This might be the only time I wouldn't mind Alexa in a 5 minute match.


Sasha is not gonna pull some bullshit if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## NasJayz

KC Armstrong said:


> Sasha is not gonna pull some bullshit if that's what you're worried about.


I just want this match and feud over ASAP.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

NasJayz said:


> I just want this match and feud over ASAP.


Huh why. Sasha Alexa is clearly a money match for them. With better build..


----------



## NasJayz

I would be happier id they moved on so she can feud with someone else.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Not expecting a smark heavy crowd in Dallas so don't expect a big pop for her. My group will do our best.


Are you gonna make any signs for Bliss?


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> Are you gonna make any signs for Bliss?


Not really much of a sign guy to be honest. I'll try to make the PPV broadcast again. Even though we're on the second level this time so it's unlikely.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Not really much of a sign guy to be honest. I'll try to make the PPV broadcast again. Even though we're on the second level this time so it's unlikely.


 I myself isn't a sign guy due to the fact I can't draw lol.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Not really much of a sign guy to be honest. I'll try to make the PPV broadcast again. Even though we're on the second level this time so it's unlikely.


Just do over the top reactions in favor of Alexa through the match, Dunn will find you.


----------



## starsfan24

Haha true. I did the same at TLC and got on only they showed me reacting after a Becky move. So they'd probably do the same. Although I was on Ride Along after the Bliss title win. So they redeemed themselves.


----------



## Zappers

My 2 cents on the upcoming match.

I found it a little odd with that promo on Monday late in the show. Like what was the reason for that? Makes me think Alexa might lose. But I'm ok with it. Not gonna cry about it like Alexa haters do when their favorite wrestlers lose.


On a side note. This is nothing new, but when did WWE start ruining wrestlers ring intros? I mean serious, (and this goes for other wrestlers men & women, not just Alexa) can they PLEASE play ALL background/build up/last week stuff BEFORE the wrestlers come out? I wanna see every second the wrestler walks out, down to the ring, ring entrance, and play to the crowd WITHOUT getting interrupted with old footage, ads, and belt match promos.

Is this too much to ask?


----------



## Banez

Zappers said:


> Is this too much to ask?


Yes because of this thing called 'advertising' which has gone to new heights in WWE programming.

As for the Bliss/Sasha feud.. i dont really mind how long the feud is. Aslong the match(es mby?) are good.


----------



## Zappers

Banez said:


> Yes because of this thing called 'advertising' which has gone to new heights in WWE programming.


No, I don't think you understand what I was saying. Have all that stuff BEFORE the wrestlers are called to the ring or after. Don't care. Just don't interrupt the ring entrances. And I wasn't just talking about a "brought to you by Snickers" ad. I'm talking about the build up videos/promos to the match at PPV. Do it ALL BEFORE. That's how it always used to be. And Champions ALWAYS should come out LAST. Heel or face.


----------



## starsfan24

I hate when the champions don't enter last. Like come on.


----------



## Banez

Zappers said:


> No, I don't think you understand what I was saying. Have all that stuff BEFORE the wrestlers are called to the ring or after. Don't care. Just don't interrupt the ring entrances. And I wasn't just talking about a "brought to you by Snickers" ad. I'm talking about the build up videos/promos to the match at PPV. Do it ALL BEFORE. That's how it always used to be. And Champions ALWAYS should come out LAST. Heel or face.


Ah yeah, i blame that on lack of sleep, i misread your post. My apologies.

And yeah Champion should always come last. I dont see the logic when champion comes out first unless the feud is really vs. the Undertaker, thats pretty much the only exception i would have for that rule.

But anyway, the reason why they do that during entrances is because they are on limited time. Commercials have certain times to air and they last X amount of time. So the program gets X amount of time. So during the entrances etc they play these things.

Sure it would be nice to get full entrances. But there are some wrestlers, while they come out, you or someone else might just go afk for a bit because: A) You dont care about the wrestler or B) The wrestler's gimmick & entrance is just bland and boring.


----------



## Zappers

Banez said:


> Ah yeah, i blame that on lack of sleep, i misread your post. My apologies.
> 
> And yeah Champion should always come last. I dont see the logic when champion comes out first unless the feud is really vs. the Undertaker, thats pretty much the only exception i would have for that rule.
> 
> But anyway, the reason why they do that during entrances is because they are on limited time. Commercials have certain times to air and they last X amount of time. So the program gets X amount of time. So during the entrances etc they play these things.
> 
> Sure it would be nice to get full entrances. But there are some wrestlers, while they come out, you or someone else might just go afk for a bit because: A) You dont care about the wrestler or B) The wrestler's gimmick & entrance is just bland and boring.


Agree.

Just to use Alexa Bliss for example(since it's a thread all about her) You know how many times while she has been champion they did not show when she does that move where she raises the belt off to the side and winks? ................ A LOT. 

I remember one time she even waited a little longer for the tron to show her in the ring. You could clearly see her look to her right(our TV left) and started lifting the belt, then hesitated raising the belt until she saw herself, then did the move. I'm guarantee she's aware they screw her out of that part on a weekly basis. LOL


----------



## FlacoMan

Yeah I agree with you guys, I hate when they do that, especially in her entrance. That move and wink are paradise to my eyes.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Zappers said:


> My 2 cents on the upcoming match.
> 
> I found it a little odd with that promo on Monday late in the show. Like what was the reason for that? Makes me think Alexa might lose. But I'm ok with it. Not gonna cry about it like Alexa haters do when their favorite wrestlers lose.
> 
> 
> On a side note. This is nothing new, but when did WWE start ruining wrestlers ring intros? I mean serious, (and this goes for other wrestlers men & women, not just Alexa) can they PLEASE play ALL background/build up/last week stuff BEFORE the wrestlers come out? I wanna see every second the wrestler walks out, down to the ring, ring entrance, and play to the crowd WITHOUT getting interrupted with old footage, ads, and belt match promos.
> 
> Is this too much to ask?


Well not exactly they aired Alexas promo. But not Sashas. That could suggest Alexa may retain. We'll just have to wait and see.

Wrestlezone did their predictions. And picked Alexa to retain. But Dirty. They are picking Nia to win the title at SS though.


----------



## JC00

Some of y'all read into stuff a little too much. Alexa had that interview because since she came to Raw there hasn't been one episode where she hasn't had a promo segment. Except for that episode a couple weeks ago when they got 5 minutes and even then Alexa joined the commentary team and said a few things


----------



## starsfan24

Wouldn't mind seeing Nia get a run with the championship to be honest.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I'd much rather see Nia get a title reign over another Sasha run*


----------



## TragicBronson

AryaDark said:


> *I'd much rather see Nia get a title reign over another Sasha run*










:grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I think To me I see Alexa beating Sasha this Sunday. Dirty or not. Down the line booked properly. Alexa turns face. Faces Heel Nia at SS for the title.

And I think they should make Sasha turn heel on Bayley. So theirs your matches for SS. Two "Divas" matches


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Still best Woman's promo of the year imo ?


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Cenas attire and theme changed in 15 years lol?
> 
> Anyway even if Bliss turned face. Not sure she would get a new theme. Spiteful is too good to change it anyway.


Yes it did you could have said 10 years
2002:








2004:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sqmP0wHemYs/hqdefault.jpg

2005:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jxT9KlpUh9o/VqwPETcS_TI/AAAAAAAABhA/hD8jaudeaJc/s1600/BJCSIvPCMAATsKA.jpg


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Yes it did you could have said 10 years
> 2002:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004:
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sqmP0wHemYs/hqdefault.jpg
> 
> 2005:
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jxT9KlpUh9o/VqwPETcS_TI/AAAAAAAABhA/hD8jaudeaJc/s1600/BJCSIvPCMAATsKA.jpg


Well I wasent referring to Cenas attire or look. I was just making the reference. Cena hasent changed his theme song In years. In regards to the possibility of Bliss changing hers. If she ever turned Face. Which I hope is not for a long time. Beyond Summerslam tbh. Theirs still more they can do with her as a heel.


----------



## PRODIGY

AryaDark said:


> *I'd much rather see Nia get a title reign over another Sasha run*


I disagree only if Sasha's next title run is a lengthy one, but if it's just another month title reign then I agree.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha and lengthy title reign ain't a good thingZ I'll rather they give the title to Nia and have her have a lengthy one. Alexa has held the title a long time now.

As it is most wrestling observers. Are saying they expect Bliss to retain this Sunday. Through a dirty move have to agree.


----------



## NasJayz

AryaDark said:


> *I'd much rather see Nia get a title reign over another Sasha run*


Me too.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Well I wasent referring to Cenas attire or look. I was just making the reference. Cena hasent changed his theme song In years. In regards to the possibility of Bliss changing hers. If she ever turned Face. Which I hope is not for a long time. Beyond Summerslam tbh. Theirs still more they can do with her as a heel.


"Slam Smack" by R. Hardy (FirstCom Production Music) (June 27, 2002 – November 21, 2002)[419]
"Insert Bass Here" by DJ Case (FirstCom Production Music) (November 28, 2002 – February 13, 2003)[420]
"Basic Thuganomics" by John Cena (March 27, 2003 – March 10, 2005; April 5, 2009; March 12, 2012)[citation needed]
"The Time Is Now" by John Cena and Tha Trademarc (March 17, 2005–present)[citation needed]
"We Are One" by 12 Stones (October 3, 2010 – November 21, 2010; used while a part of The Nexus)[citation needed]


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I'll prefer Alexa to drop the belt to Nia at Summerslam.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00

G.O.A.T eyes


----------



## PRODIGY

3ku1 said:


> *Sasha and lengthy title reign ain't a good thingZ* I'll rather they give the title to Nia and have her have a lengthy one. Alexa has held the title a long time now.
> 
> As it is most wrestling observers. Are saying they expect Bliss to retain this Sunday. Through a dirty move have to agree.


She's never had a long title reign though. So how you figured it's not good?


----------



## 3ku1

Man this forum is going to be mentle on Sunday If/when Bliss retains. 3rd ppv victory in a row. Againgst 2 of the 4HW.

Not surprising though. Look at her. Hot, great looks, charasmatic, star power, great mic skills etc. Why wouldent they push her. I know she's not a work rate Queen .


----------



## 3ku1

PRODIGY said:


> She's never had a long title reign though. So how you figured it's not good?


I never said she did. I'm just saying after Alexas long reign. I'll prefer Nia have a run.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Man this forum is going to be mentle on Sunday If/when Bliss retains. 3rd ppv victory in a row. Againgst 2 of the 4HW.
> 
> Not surprising though. Look at her. Hot, great looks, charasmatic, star power, great mic skills etc. Why wouldent they push her. I know she's not a work rate Queen .


And what if Sasha wins the belt. This thread is gonna explode.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Pizzamorg

What shoot is this from?







I need it for err... reasons.


----------



## 3ku1

Pizzamorg said:


> What shoot is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need it for err... reasons.


I'm not sure, first I've seen that. But :damn


----------



## Jersey

Pizzamorg said:


> What shoot is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need it for err... reasons.


----------



## JC00

Banez said:


> And what if Sasha wins the belt. This thread is gonna explode.


Nah. Maybe a couple of people will be disappointed but it won't be like the main section. One of the Bliss Hate Club will have a thread made the second after if she wins.


----------



## 3ku1

If Bliss loses the belt. I'll be fine. She's been the focal point of The Woman's scene since the draft. Theirs real money in a face turn. But most observers I see are picking a Bliss retain. With no real build. Maybe they feel they need to refreshen the title scene. I mean everyone thought Charlotte was gold for a long time. Who knows maybe they feel Alexa is different. We'll see..


----------



## Flair Shot

I'll probably make some GIFs from GBOF as well.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Charly has apologized for questioning Alexa


----------



## Jersey

I still loved Bliss sassiness towards her


----------



## FlacoMan

Instagram Story:


----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V & @Flair Shot
Y'all make the best Alexa Bliss gifs I've ever seen.


----------



## 3ku1

If they ever had a woman on the cover of WWE 2K


----------



## 3ku1

?

Would really love to See Alexas Harley Quinn Gimmick back one day. Love how she infused her love for cosplay into her character.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> If they ever had a woman on the cover of WWE 2K


Should've been the cover.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883037853546012676


----------



## 3ku1

Haha interesting. Becky, Bayley, Nikki, Renee, Sasha, and Charlotte all been announced for San Diego CC. And 90% of the comments. Are either saying "not going if Alexa Bliss is not their". "Where's Alexa?"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883027117822423040


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Haha interesting. Becky, Bayley, Nikki, Renee, Sasha, and Charlotte all been announced for San Diego CC. And 90% of the comments. Are either saying "not going if Alexa Bliss is not their". "Where's Alexa?"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883027117822423040




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/i883068743349264384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883124168098795520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883108864081534976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883034733126582273


I love it & I had to get in on that to & yes that is my twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883142937059614721


----------



## Lenny Leonard

hey i just looked up what the current best seller items are for the women on the wweshop and here is the top 20

1. Alexa Bliss Mania 33 poster.
2. Bayley "I'm a hugger" headband set.
3. Bayley lunchbox
4. Sasha Banks Mania 33 poster/
5. Becky Lynch Mania 33 poster
6. Bayley Mania 33 poster.
7. Nia Jax "I'm Not Like Most" Authentic T-Shirt
8. Carmella Snapback Hat
9. Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" Authentic T-Shirt
10. Becky Lynch "Inspire The Fire" Authentic T-Shirt
11. Sasha Banks "The Legit Boss" Lunch Box
12. Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Ring Set
13. WWE RAW Women's Championship Replica Title (2016)
14. Bayley 3-Piece Slap Bracelet Set
15. Charlotte WrestleMania 33 18 x 24 Poster
16. Carmella Money in the Bank 2017 15 X 17 Framed Plaque w/ Ring Canvas
17. Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Studded Sunglasses
18. Nikki Bella WrestleMania 33 18 x 24 Poster
19. Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" 15 oz Mug
20. Eva Marie POP! Vinyl Figure


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey i just looked up what the current best seller items are for the women on the wweshop and here is the top 20
> 
> 1. Alexa Bliss Mania 33 poster.
> 2. Bayley "I'm a hugger" headband set.
> 3. Bayley lunchbox
> 4. Sasha Banks Mania 33 poster/
> 5. Becky Lynch Mania 33 poster
> 6. Bayley Mania 33 poster.
> 7. Nia Jax "I'm Not Like Most" Authentic T-Shirt
> 8. Carmella Snapback Hat
> 9. Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" Authentic T-Shirt
> 10. Becky Lynch "Inspire The Fire" Authentic T-Shirt
> 11. Sasha Banks "The Legit Boss" Lunch Box
> 12. Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Ring Set
> 13. WWE RAW Women's Championship Replica Title (2016)
> 14. Bayley 3-Piece Slap Bracelet Set
> 15. Charlotte WrestleMania 33 18 x 24 Poster
> 16. Carmella Money in the Bank 2017 15 X 17 Framed Plaque w/ Ring Canvas
> 17. Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Studded Sunglasses
> 18. Nikki Bella WrestleMania 33 18 x 24 Poster
> 19. Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" 15 oz Mug
> 20. Eva Marie POP! Vinyl Figure


Interesting Bayley and Alexa top sellers. Alexa WM 33 poster selling ALOT lately. 

#9 Little Miss Bliss Authentic Shirt. I bought that. Male one &#55357;&#56861;

So to the ppl wondering why she's "overpushed". Well duh h. Vince is apparently high up on her. Steph apparently likes her. Because she gets reactions. Huh nxt girl. Once 9 months ago WWE officials saw her ability to shift a ton of merchandise. It was set. They pushed her to the moon. Officials clearly see Alexa one of their top performers. And that won't change any time soon. No matter how much ppl bitch.


----------



## gsm1988

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...tween-herself-alexa-bliss-8.html#post68724562 Tears down Alexa (along with the entire generation of women who came along prior to NXT taking off) just to prop up Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

Lol a Delusional Sasha mark. Anti everyone thread. They don't realise it actually hurts the so called "woman's revolution" by just propping Sasha and the 4HW. And diminishing anyone else who dares to get pushed. Has an issue with NXT developing future female stars. Who are not on the Indi circuit. Ridiculous.


----------



## 3ku1

She hates her so much :lol


----------



## JC00

gsm1988 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...tween-herself-alexa-bliss-8.html#post68724562 Tears down Alexa (along with the entire generation of women who came along prior to NXT taking off) just to prop up Sasha.


If people want to go to Meltzer's ratings as an argument then Alexa/Bayley at Payback was as good or better than Sasha's last 5 PPV title matches. Alexa/Bayley was rated better than Sasha/Charlotte HIAC, Ironman and Summerslam matches and was rated as good as the WM fatal-4 and Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley triple threat at CotC.

Ya Ya I know it's Bayley who has good matches with most people but if you are going to use that argument then it opens up for the argument that Sasha hasn't had a match better than 3 stars that didn't include Charlotte and Bayley, aside from one which was Becky in NXT over 2 years ago. Which even then Sasha's three last one-on-one PPV matches with Charlotte only one was 3 stars the other two were 2.75 


Sasha's last three matches that were rated higher than 3.25 (3.75, 4 and 4) were the three matches she won the title on Raw. Which there has been discussion from fans, *I'M NOT SAYING THEY ARE RIGHT* , but that Sasha put out a better effort in those matches because she was getting the title. I've even seen some on another forum thinking that if Sasha isn't getting the title at GBOF she'll hang Alexa out to dry because she knows the IWC will blame Alexa for a bad match.

Also I think its time to start separating WWE and NXT when it comes to match ratings. Did you see what Hunter just let Asuka and Nikki Cross do? WWE had a chance to do something similair with their women at Extreme Rules and instead they booked a 4 minute squash. Now granted that booking seems more to do with what's going on with Bayley but still they could have let that match have more back and forth flow with Alexa still winning. 

I'm not at all saying Sasha is a bad wrestler, she's good. But that Bliss fan said Sasha has to prove to him she can do it without Charlotte and Bayley and then Legit Boss came back with the Meltzer ratings thing and shit on Bliss for not having a 4 star match. 

Yes Bliss doesn't have a 4 star match, but even if that Bliss fan was throwing the Charlotte & Bayley thing out there, there is something behind it especially after Legit Boss brought Meltzer's ratings into the argument.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

_World Wrestling Entertainment will once again hold special meet and greet autograph sessions with talent over Summerslam weekend next month. The current schedule is as follows:

Friday 8/18 at 1 PM - AJ Styles

Friday 8/18 at 1 PM - Dean Ambrose

Friday 8/18 at 3:30 PM - Alexa Bliss, Naomi & Asuka

Friday 8/18 at 3:30 PM - Shinsuke Nakamura

Saturday 8/19 at 10 AM - Sasha Banks

Saturday 8/19 at 10 AM - The Hardy Boyz 

Saturday 8/19 at 12:30 PM - Kurt Angle.

Saturday 8/19 at 12:30 - Finn Balor

Saturday 8/19 at 3 PM - Roman Reigns

Saturday 8/19 at 3 PM - The New Day
_

Seems to me like they are using the turnout they know Alexa will get and making it a "Women Champions" special signing .

I mean because reports are Alexa will go into Summerslam with the title and we know Asuka is going into TakeOver Brooklyn with the title and given that Naomi just debuted that light title, i'd wager she is holding the title for at least another month.


----------



## Piers

gsm1988 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...tween-herself-alexa-bliss-8.html#post68724562 Tears down Alexa (along with the entire generation of women who came along prior to NXT taking off) just to prop up Sasha.





3ku1 said:


> Lol a Delusional Sasha mark. Anti everyone thread. They don't realise it actually hurts the so called "woman's revolution" by just propping Sasha and the 4HW. And diminishing anyone else who dares to get pushed. Has an issue with NXT developing future female stars. Who are not on the Indi circuit. Ridiculous.


Yeah pretty sad to watch, marks like these don't do their favourite superstars justice


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> _World Wrestling Entertainment will once again hold special meet and greet autograph sessions with talent over Summerslam weekend next month.
> 
> Friday 8/18 at 3:30 PM - Alexa Bliss, Naomi & Asuka
> 
> 
> Seems to me like they are using the turnout they know Alexa will get and making it a "Women Champions" special signing .
> 
> I mean because reports are Alexa will go into Summerslam with the title and we know Asuka is going into TakeOver Brooklyn with the title and given that Naomi just debuted that light title, i'd wager she is holding the title for at least another month._


_Are you going to attend the signing?_


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


>


Fark man she looks tired lol. She got the live event tonight. Then Great Balls on Sunday. Then off too Raw on Monday. No rest for the wicked huh. Then she's home for a few days.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883502722405847041


----------



## FlacoMan

More from MSG:


----------



## JC00

heel_turn still going on about the anorexia. I mean for fuck sake it's a scripted show. It's the equivalent of someone hating the actress that plays Cersei Lanister because of what Cersei does on the show


----------



## 3ku1

Why the heck did they unban him? That guys a cancer. Going on about anyone's eating disorder. And making fun of it. These morons need to start hating creative not Alexa.


----------



## starsfan24

It's entertaining watching him make himself look like an idiot all the time.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883508034739294208


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883521446902980608


----------



## JC00

He's just banned from trolling in this thread. He was actually in the betting thread, I wasn't even trying to look for it, was just posting the 5dimes odds that were up and there he is whining about the Raw women's title match at Summerslam being Alexa and Nia and made a comment about both having eating disorders, so not only was it anorexia trolling, he was trolling about Nia. 


I just really don't get these people that continually tantrum post about the women's division or really wrestling in general...


----------



## starsfan24

Lmao if he actually thinks Nia has an eating disorder just because she's bigger. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

These guys take WWE way too seriousley lol. Alexa is not even anorexic. So just seems pretty pathetic to obsessively troll over and over. Nia having a eating disorder because she's big? That's hilarious.

As for the Susposed Alexa Nia title match at SS. Well it's prob going to happen. So you know. Booked right. I think it could be good. Alexa face v Nia heel.


----------



## starsfan24

Wouldn't mind seeing a double turn on Sunday with Sasha turning heel and Alexa turning face to prepare for the match at Summerslam.

I also hate all of the stars and ratings talk. It's totally subjective and some people like Meltzer and a few on here take it to heart and use it with their argument. Many have said "Alexa hasn't had one good match. blah blah blah" Like it's all opinion so no one can say subjectively that a match is definitely good or bad. It's all someones opinion. 

Just nitpicking but it's annoying seeing it everywhere.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah wouldent mind a double turn. How would they book it though. All reports are saying Alexa is walking into SS as champ. I think a double turn could work. Maybe Alexa beats Sasha. Nia comes out thinking she's congratulating her. And her and Sasha beat down Alexa. Bayley comes out and Saves her. And has a go at Sasha for what she did. Suggesting tension.


----------



## 3ku1

Heh Bayley suggesting a Sasha heel turn on Twitter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883523972830306304


----------



## 3ku1

Msg


----------



## FlacoMan

MSG, so hot.



















Edit, more pics:


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

Gorgeous champion


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## 3ku1

Reading tweets. Apparently Bliss got a big ovation when she came out. So much potential that face turn.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

PaigeLover said:


> Last Pic


Damn! k


----------



## JC00

Nia was doing a Live IG story in Target walking around with Mike Rome and Alexa popped up near the end and at a point she said the only person she would want to lose her title to is Nia and then laughed and winked. 

So I'm guessing she has at least read the reports.


----------



## Jersey

I'm guessing this is from yesterday


----------



## JC00

Hey check your PMs I sent some of you one


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well I am predicting Alexa to retain tommorro. How? Prob dirty. Nia interfers or something. Or maybe DQ finish. I would like WWE to book a double turn though. Alexa turns face and Sasha turns heel. Like Nia comes out to congratulate Alexa. Then turns on her and proceeds too beat her down. Sasha then joins her. Bayley comes out for the save. So you've got Alexa V Nia at Summerslam if they book Alexa as a face properly. And then they well build to Sasha Herl v Bayley face at SS. Say Sasha turns on Bayley eventually.

But man if Alexa does retain tommorro. This forum is going to be Armageddon lol.


----------



## Jersey

^ I have a strong feeling she's retaining so no worries.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh yeah I think she's retaining too. Alexa clearly read some of the dirt sheets lol. Just a matter of how. I just hope it's a good match. And given more time. Not the4 min squash match Her match with Bayley at ER was.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

You see WWE are considering a woman royal rumble match. Guess they could do that next year. Who faces Alexa at WM. imagined if Alexa was still champ next year lol. Unlikely.


----------



## FlacoMan

3ku1 said:


> You see WWE are considering a woman royal rumble match. Guess they could do that next year. Who faces Alexa at WM. imagined if Alexa was still champ next year lol. Unlikely.


I would like the women's RR to happen, but I would prefer seeing her win the Rumble, and then win the title at Mania, that would be Glorious.


----------



## 3ku1

I can't imagine the reaction here if Alexa won the first ever RR :duck. But what the hell. She wins it. Beats the champion at WM 34.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i don't want people to get sick of her, and for people on the forum to get more vicious so if there is a rumble and she's in it, i'd rather she not win


----------



## 3ku1

Like they haven't turned on her already? Roman Reigns has main evented 3 manias in a row. Has The top ppl stopped pushing him? Nope. You know she has her fans. Casuals love her. Who cares what smarks on a WF think.


----------



## 3ku1

Hey guys give this tweet a RT 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883866686608244736


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

Just under 24 hours to Sunday Night Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

Can't wait to see this match live tomorrow :mark


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Can't wait to see this match live tomorrow :mark


Have fun and stay Blissful.


----------



## Blissful

I much rather Bliss hold on to the title until next year and defend it against the Rumble winner, honestly... I would only be ok if Nia Jax takes the title off her, none of he women on RAW are worthy enough to hold that title right now, and i don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> Have fun and stay Blissful.


I'll have pics!


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> I'll have pics!


0


----------



## JC00




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey i just looked up what the current best seller items are for the women on the wweshop and here is the top 20
> 
> 1. Alexa Bliss Mania 33 poster.
> 2. Bayley "I'm a hugger" headband set.
> 3. Bayley lunchbox
> 4. Sasha Banks Mania 33 poster/
> 5. Becky Lynch Mania 33 poster
> 6. Bayley Mania 33 poster.
> 7. Nia Jax "I'm Not Like Most" Authentic T-Shirt
> 8. Carmella Snapback Hat
> 9. Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" Authentic T-Shirt
> 10. Becky Lynch "Inspire The Fire" Authentic T-Shirt
> 11. Sasha Banks "The Legit Boss" Lunch Box
> 12. Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Ring Set
> 13. WWE RAW Women's Championship Replica Title (2016)
> 14. Bayley 3-Piece Slap Bracelet Set
> 15. Charlotte WrestleMania 33 18 x 24 Poster
> 16. Carmella Money in the Bank 2017 15 X 17 Framed Plaque w/ Ring Canvas
> 17. Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Studded Sunglasses
> 18. Nikki Bella WrestleMania 33 18 x 24 Poster
> 19. Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" 15 oz Mug
> 20. Eva Marie POP! Vinyl Figure


*The best seller thing is rigged to push what they want you to buy. This was debunked a few years ago when RYBACK was listed as a top seller :lol.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Legit BOSS said:


> *The best seller thing is rigged to push what they want you to buy. This was debunked a few years ago when RYBACK was listed as a top seller :lol.*


well what i meant was at the time i looked it up the list is what it was. Ryback could have been the top seller for that date and time as well.

Just checked again, the new top 5 now are

1.Bayley POP! Vinyl Figure
2.Becky Lynch "Inspire The Fire" Authentic T-Shirt
3.Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" Authentic T-Shirt
4.WWE RAW Women's Championship Replica Title (2016)
5.Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Bib


----------



## Zuckerhut

Shoved down their throats Star Charlotte not selling much...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lenny Leonard said:


> well what i meant was at the time i looked it up the list is what it was. Ryback could have been the top seller for that date and time as well.
> 
> Just checked again, the new top 5 now are
> 
> 1.Bayley POP! Vinyl Figure
> 2.Becky Lynch "Inspire The Fire" Authentic T-Shirt
> 3.Alexa Bliss "Little Miss Bliss" Authentic T-Shirt
> 4.WWE RAW Women's Championship Replica Title (2016)
> 5.Sasha Banks "Legit Boss" Bib


*The best seller list is fake. It typically pushes new items that they want you to buy. It's obvious when you log on and see 12 brand new shirts as best sellers; especially shirts of wrestlers who can't sell anything. Meltzer reports the actual top sellers during the fall every year. I can assure you that Sasha's baby bib isn't outselling any of her new t-shirts. One look at her instagram will show you the hundreds of fans who bought "Bosses Make Bank" shirts, and those are just the ones that she keeps track of.*


----------



## starsfan24

Zuckerhut said:


> Shoved down their throats Star Charlotte not selling much...


I'm still shocked she only has the one shirt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

starsfan24 said:


> I'm still shocked she only has the one shirt.


*She had the "Do It With Flair" shirts for a few years, then 2nd Nature, and now this one:









But yes, someone as heavily pushed as her needs more merchandise. She got her first shirt before Sasha had any merch at all, and now Sasha has like 20 shirts and tanktops for sale.

On topic: I love Alexa's ponytail:*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

They prob only add more merch for a wrestler if their other merch sells very well. That's why Sasha, Becky, Bayley and Alexa have over 20 items a piece in the store


----------



## JC00

Clear sign if someone is selling is if they continue to get more merchandise released, right now as far as women go

Sasha 
Bayley (under a year on the main roster but given the demo she is aimed toward and that she got some merchandise in NXT, not surprising)
Becky 
Alexa (didn't start getting merchandise until around Christmas)

They are the top 4 by a noticeable margin as they are the only ones with 20+ items currently available 

Then we have 
Nikki
Naomi

Who are in the double figures but not 20+

Then you have women that are in the single digits

Carmella
Charlotte
Nia
Natalya 

Carmella actually has as much merchandise available as Charlotte

Not really a good look in the merch selling department for Charlotte when she's been on the main roster 2 years and has been the most pushed women by far since then and Carmella has as much merchandise as her.


----------



## Jersey

Bliss is winning tonight. Drink it in Mannnnnn


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

My final prediction is:

Alexa wins.

I'm hoping for a good match, probably between 10-13 minutes. Let's Go!


----------



## starsfan24

On my way to the arena with my five feet of fury shirt. Let's do this guys!


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> On my way to the arena with my five feet of fury shirt. Let's do this guys!


You lucky son of a Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

We in here.


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> On my way to the arena with my five feet of fury shirt. Let's do this guys!


Have fun bro


----------



## Grandmaster_J

I haven't posted in our 5 feet of fury section in a long time but no reason Sasha doesn't pull the best match out of Alexa since coming to the main roster. It's a feud that needs to last a while, and just to stir things up. I want Sasha to win, turning heel in the process for a double turn with Lexi turning face. Fans would get behind her even more. Just something I thought of... won't happen but hopefully they get their time and not too many botches from Lexi. 

See everyone after the ppv.


----------



## 3ku1

I like the idea of Sasha and Alexa double turn. But I don't see Alexa dropping the belt today. Could be wrong. But seems probable Alexa wins dirty or not. I like the idea of booking Nia to congratulate Alexa. Instead turns on her. And Sasha helps Her beat down Alexa. Bayley comes out for the save. So they could suggest the turn.

ETA:

Although I don't mind the idea of Sasha winning turning heel. Alexa gets over even more. Maybe they book Sasha to win dirty. Building tonthrir mstxh at SS. Clearly Alexa has the potential to be a more over Babyface then Bayley was. But I just don't think Bliss is dropping the belt just yet.


----------



## 3ku1

Find it funny how they are basically the same height 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884191158074605569


----------



## Lenny Leonard

disappointed there won't be any special cosplay tonight


----------



## 3ku1

She hasent cosplayed in a long time. Sooo


----------



## Lenny Leonard

usually she has a teaser on instagram. maybe summerslam


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i hope this isn't the second last match, i want bliss now please


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss Banks could be after Miz Ambrose


----------



## Lenny Leonard

yay bliss time


----------



## 3ku1

The double jointed sold again :lol

Goat :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Count out :lol

That was a damn good match though. Best woman's match of the year imo.


----------



## starsfan24

Great match.


----------



## gsm1988

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Yeah pretty sad to watch, marks like these don't do their favourite superstars justice


Talks out of both sides of his mouth, he'll say he is an Alexa fan but he'll always manage to find a way to put her down compared to Sasha.


----------



## starsfan24

Sorry if they're blurry. Fun to see her live


----------



## Lenny Leonard

aside from the finish a very good match. way to keep the feud going till summerslam


----------



## 3ku1

I think Alexa prooves ALOT of her doubters wrong. That was the best in ring performance of Lexis career. Some of her spots and selling were excellent. Great psychology, great storytelling. And a great endingz


----------



## FlacoMan

Yeeeaah!

I liked the match, really enjoyed it, nice brawl at the end. It looks like this is going to SummerSlam.


----------



## JC00

So Alexa has her best matches on the main roster with Bayley and Sasha so far and they were legitimately good matches. Becky on the other hand Glasgow was their best match and that was not as good as Payback with Bayley or GBOF with Sasha. 

Becky fans can't really put their matches entirely on Alexa anymore given that she's had good matches with Bayley and Sasha


----------



## Victor Chaos

I don't care about the count out ending as long as the Goddess retains.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

somehow heelturn and machomanjohncena will piss all over this


----------



## 3ku1

And Still!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

was hoping for bliss on rawtalk


----------



## JC00

People can stfu for a little bit about Bliss not taking bumps, taking the knee jump from Sasha on straight concrete was a dangerous spot


----------



## Lenny Leonard

scared to take the bump on concrete? Well of course everyone would be, i want these girls to have long careers


----------



## 3ku1

Oh Alexa took a ton of bumps in this match. So yeah they should stfu but they won't. That spot Alexa did on the turnbuckle. Countering into a pinfall was amazing. That fake dislocated ATM sell. Everyone fell for it again lol. I was genuinely surprised how well Alexa did in the ring. So clean technically


----------



## JC00




----------



## NasJayz

Once again another awesome Alexa Bliss match.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Sasha clearly going to be THE feud of the woman's division heading into SS. Is their another ppv before SS for Raw? We'll see. It's b en built well now. See how they develop It. Can't forget though. Alexa won her last ppv matches clean.


----------



## FlacoMan

Haters can't say anything now, this was a very good performance from her. I hope at SummerSlam they have an even better match.

By the way, she looked amazing tonight :yas


----------



## 3ku1

Not sorry


----------



## JC00




----------



## FlacoMan

3ku1 said:


> Not sorry


I get you :yas


----------



## JC00

Ya so heel_turn is nothing but a Sasha fanboy mark. He said "*us* Sasha fans"

So he's basically the machomanjohncena of the Sasha fans on here


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> Ya so heel_turn is nothing but a Sasha fanboy mark. He said "*us* Sasha fans"
> 
> So he's basically the machomanjohncena of the Sasha fans on here


Are you sure there aren't the same person? :hmmm


----------



## 3ku1

I'm convinced heel turn and machomanjohncena are the same person :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Word is their we'll be a Alexa Sasha rematch on Raw tommorro. I can't see Alexa loosing till SS tbh.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

oh look, machomanjohncena right on cue. You know what? Fuck it, even though i like becky, i hope to god she wins the title from naomi, just so carmella can cash in on her and win, just so macho will prob delete his account


----------



## FlacoMan

:wink2:


----------



## 3ku1

Lol just can't accept Alexa Sasha just delivered a match Becky never well. I like Becky. But I got no time for trolls. Everyone on social media is praising the match. So you know The whole Becky and Alexa was bad on SD cos of Lexi. Well she's had her best matches with Sasha/Bayley on Raw. Soo


----------



## starsfan24

If they have another one I'd bet Nia gets involved and sets up maybe a triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well Alexa Sasha rematch is set for tommorros Raw. Nia sure to get involved. So yeah triple threat at SS. Alexa drops to Nia then.


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Yeah well Alexa Sasha rematch is set for tommorros Raw. .


Who is saying this?

Because I tend to doubt the writers even know what matches there'll be tomorrow.


----------



## gsm1988

@Legit BOSS is on the GBOF thread saying that Sasha carried Alexa to a good match. He ALWAYS tears down women he claims to like when Sasha is in the conversation


----------



## 3ku1

gsm1988 said:


> @Legit BOSS is on the GBOF thread saying that Sasha carried Alexa to a good match. He ALWAYS tears down women he claims to like when Sasha is in the conversation


I don't think Sasha carried her. Both woman were great.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Who is saying this?
> 
> Because I tend to doubt the writers even know what matches there'll be tomorrow.


Just reading on social media. I'll prefer a promo from Alexa. Clearly Sasha Alexa ain't over. So it we'll involved at SS. Nia we'll be involved some how.


----------



## gsm1988

The fact that Vince prefers Alexa must really eat away at Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884261684994592768


----------



## 3ku1

FlacoMan said:


> :wink2:


Re bumping. As these photos are just too good too miss.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa clearly agrees with my sig 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884265066828357632


----------



## Banez

I knew Bliss ain't winning the match, but i also figured she ain't losing the title. Thought it would be DQ finish though instead of count out.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Alexa clearly agrees with my sig
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884265066828357632


Ok I figured it out you're Alexa Bliss.





















































>


----------



## 3ku1

Only problem with that theory. Is I was wrestling when I was posting lol. 

About the final bump. It was awesome. But was I the only one interested in the fact. Alexa took the bump? Not Sasha. It suggests to me a face turn coming up for Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

And Still...


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted. Fair enough was absolutely beautiful by both woman. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884225104447774720


----------



## FlacoMan

Yeah that move was great, very fast and it seemed painful. By the way, have you guys seen Sasha on Raw Talk? It seems that everything she said is what she really thinks of Alexa, I believe Sasha was completely out of character there.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha has a huge chip on her shoulder


----------



## NasJayz

FlacoMan said:


> Yeah that move was great, very fast and it seemed painful. By the way, have you guys seen Sasha on Raw Talk? It seems that everything she said is what she really thinks of Alexa, I believe Sasha was completely out of character there.


No I skipped her part.


----------



## starsfan24

Haven't seen Raw talk yet but can't wait to watch it. Looks like a really good promo. Gonna be fun to see if Alexa fires back on tv.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa should be like tommorro

"Ask your bestie if I'm a coward, she still has marks from the beating I gave her"


----------



## 3ku1

Damn it's like the US election. When Trump was stalking Hillary :duck


----------



## Jersey

I wonder what table spot Alexa had in mind? I thought the match delivered and hopefully Summerslam we get something exciting for these two.


----------



## 3ku1

Steel Cage match at SS could do. Last man Standing Match. Or some kinda iron man match.

For the little build it got. Gotta give credit to both woman for delivering such a great match. With only the finish possibly off the mark. But Alexa is a heel so it was a logical finish.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

hey how did alexa bleed? i must have missed that


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa doing media all morning before Raw tonight in Houston 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884367175846416385


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey how did alexa bleed? i must have missed that


The double knees. She wasn't bleeding before that part.


----------



## 3ku1

Not first time she's bleed Haha. I think it was the bump she took at the end of the match. With the double knee.


----------



## JC00

lol people honestly believing everything that Sasha said. Hate was real but the substance behind it is more "I hate her so i'll say whatever" than reality. The fake thing is contradicted by people like Bayley, Charlotte, Becky, Natalya, Carmella and Nikki. Not respecting the business, don't quite get that one. So Alexa might not love the business as much as Sasha, doesn't mean she doesn't respect it. Hollywood? Alexa went from fitness competition to wrestling. Normally people that have hollywood aspirations that come to wrestling usually do something in hollywood first. Total Divas? Ok Sasha doesn't want to do it that's fine but if she's going at Alexa about Total Divas she's kind going after Nikki, Natalya, Naomi, Carmella, Nia, Maryse and anyone else who has been on it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> lol people honestly believing everything that Sasha said. Hate was real but the substance behind it is more "I hate her so i'll say whatever" than reality. The fake thing is contradicted by people like Bayley, Charlotte, Becky, Natalya, Carmella and Nikki. Not respecting the business, don't quite get that one. So Alexa might not love the business as much as Sasha, doesn't mean she doesn't respect it. Hollywood? Alexa went from fitness competition to wrestling. Normally people that have hollywood aspirations that come to wrestling usually do something in hollywood first. Total Divas? Ok Sasha doesn't want to do it that's fine but if she's going at Alexa about Total Divas she's kind going after Nikki, Natalya, Naomi, Carmella, Nia, Maryse and anyone else who has been on it.


bullshit is being accepted as fact when it comes to bliss sadly


----------



## Blissful

I can't wait until this feud is over.. Alexa deserves better than being in a feud with this person.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


yay more high ponytail


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

hey jcoo you posted a gif showing how they dont really like each other. i'm looking at it but i dont see what's going on


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey jcoo you posted a gif showing how they dont really like each other. i'm looking at it but i dont see what's going on


They're checking on each other to make sure they were both ok after the spot.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

could this supposed heat between each other just be a work


----------



## starsfan24

They may not be friends of sorts but I'm not buying into all of this supposed heat. Could it be true? Sure. But Sasha definitely has people worked up over last night's promo. It was a very good promo, but I'm not buying it as a shoot.


----------



## JC00

Sasha: She's got no love or respect for the business









Yet apparently all of what Sasha said was 100% true non-kayfabe stuff.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## 2Pieced

Blissful said:


> I can't wait until this feud is over.. Alexa deserves better than being in a feud with this person.


It's the best feud in the womens division for a long time, why would you want that.

Don't get worked.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa has no love or respect for the buisness lol. In a non Kayfabe sense. What a load of crap. She's busted her as or the past year. Being on the road away from Homeric. Because she hates the buisness. I have to beleive it's just a promo. Because Sasha can't really have that much of a chip on her shoulder. She thinks she's gods gift.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Houston we have a problem:grin2:


----------



## FlacoMan

I'm glad that WWE decided to continue this rivarly (apparently), hopefully until SSlam. If the heat between them is fake, I guess we'll never know how much of that is truth, but I'm ok with people commenting on that, it adds an extra element to the feud and it generates more expectations.

By the way, Alexa looking gorgeous as always in todays pics.


----------



## starsfan24

The WWE and both ladies aren't dumb, they know everyone is talking about their "heat" and playing right into it.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Flair Shot

My GBOF GIFs.

























Got to be one of my favorite GIFs i have ever created.


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


>


Don't have a shoe fetish or anything. But she looks adorable here in this outfit, little shoes(ha), and ponytail.


----------



## Zappers

Also, just had to say this.

Bottom line it was a really good match that lasted a fair amount of time. Was very happy with it. Alexa took some decent bumps, which she has been getting heat for not taking any. Wonder how all those Alexa Bliss haters are preparing their crow. BBQ, Fried, Baked, .... ?


----------



## Cleavage

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey jcoo you posted a gif showing how they dont really like each other. i'm looking at it but i dont see what's going on


i wouldn't read much into that, it's still a business after all. Wrestler are not trying to go out and purposely hurt one another. that would be wreckless and dumb. As for this "shoot" Sasha promo, god i hate shoots it's so stupid and dated.


----------



## Zappers

Surprised nobody here or even at the Alexa vs Sasha PPV thread mentioned the Twisted Bliss. I admidt I marked out a little. Figured she retired the move since she hadn't done it in a long time. Regardless if it didn't result in a pin & win, it was great to see.


----------



## starsfan24

The same near fall as the temper tantrum?


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> .


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> The same near fall as the temper tantrum?


Here: Starts at the 21 second forward mark. I like how she's yelling at the ref. Like she's gonna tear his head off. *Play it at .5 speed*. , looks/sounds even more vicious. "REF!!! ... 1,2,3!!!" LOL


----------



## FlacoMan

Zappers said:


> Surprised nobody here or even at the Alexa vs Sasha PPV thread mentioned the Twisted Bliss. I admidt I marked out a little. Figured she retired the move since she hadn't done it in a long time. Regardless if it didn't result in a pin & win, it was great to see.


Yeah at least it was an attempt, but it was very cool to see her doing it AGEEN.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> Wonder how all those Alexa Bliss haters are preparing their crow. BBQ, Fried, Baked, .... ?


All they seem to want to talk about is how great it was Sasha finally told the "truth" on Raw Talk...


----------



## starsfan24

Zappers said:


> Wonder how all those Alexa Bliss haters are preparing their crow. BBQ, Fried, Baked, .... ?


They'll never give her credit under any circumstance. I've given up in that regard.

Also I can't wait until she actually hits Twisted Bliss again. Last few attempts have misfired.


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


>


That's exactly it. Thanks. Then she starts yelling at the ref. Looked good. :smile2:

Would be surprised if the WWE professional photographers don't have that capture in high def. Would be a good shot for WWE site, could even cut the lower bottom half out if they think it's "not PG" But why should they, I seriously think it's a good photo. Nothing distasteful about it. Picture worth a thousand words about the match and rivalry between the two women.


----------



## starsfan24

Gif version is even better.

Click the attachment.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884492046492368896
Also a solid 4 minute video on her Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/RashiVatsFOX26/


----------



## FlacoMan

Raw Preview:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2017-07-10?sf96698144=1#full-detail-40027177



> *How will accounts be settled following Bank robbery?*
> 
> Sasha Banks technically defeated Alexa Bliss at WWE Great Balls of Fire, but The Boss still fell short of her fourth Raw Women’s Championship as the victory was a Count-out, which means Bliss retained her title via champion’s advantage. Given all Sasha had to go through to even face Alexa in the first place, she’ll understandably be looking for a rematch - especially if her post-match beatdown on “The Goddess of WWE” is any indication.
> 
> Will Raw General Manager Kurt Angle be sympathetic to her cause? And what will the rest of the Raw Women’s division — none of whom have much love lost for Little Miss Bliss — have to say about the situation?


What do you guys think it's going to happen tonight?


----------



## 3ku1

Robbery? Well it wasent no DQ. So technically the champ who is a heel ppl seem to conveniently forget. Is well in her rights to retain through that move. I'm sure little miss bliss won't care. She's still got the title, bow down to the goddess of Wwe so on and so on .

This whole Alexa has no passion for the buisness from Sasha. Shoot or not. Is laughable at best. Like Lexi said "acting like you know me". Sasha ain't some third generation supetstar. She ain't no female rock. She's know more committed to the "buisness" then Alexa is. Alexa has for over a year now, been on the road busting her ass. She had to prove her self. Unlike Sasha and the 4HW who were hand picked by Hunter. And handed opportunity after opportunity. 

It wasent so easy initially for Lexi. So I don't subscribe to that "truth". Just see her passion when she won her first title. I mean same Lexi was the 45th draft pick. If she diddnt have passion for the buisness she wouldent be where she is now.

That said I don't believe their is any legitimate tension between Alexa and Sasha. I've seen no evidence outside of Kayfabe to proove that. I think this whole thing is a work. Alexa and Sasha aren't stupid.


----------



## 3ku1

FlacoMan said:


> Raw Preview:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2017-07-10?sf96698144=1#full-detail-40027177
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think it's going to happen tonight?


Well seems to me it's Alexa Bliss v the world. So is Alexa on her own now. Does she still have an ally in Nia? Well Sasha get a rematch on Raw? Or later. Well Nia and the rest want a piece of Bliss too? Who knows. Another #1 contender match lol. Hopefully not.


----------



## 3ku1

Lame clearly phoning it in with the woman tonight. Tag match player!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884580554120638465


----------



## FlacoMan

THEY DIDN'T SHOW HER POSE AGAIN, F*CK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884581935128879105


----------



## 3ku1

Fear? Ha


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884583664436117504


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

What the fuck is with this gimmick of pinning the Women's Champ on TV only for her to win on PPV?


----------



## 3ku1

Rainmaka! said:


> What the fuck is with this gimmick of pinning the Women's Champ on TV only for her to win on PPV?


Gimmick? Sasha diddnt get a pin fall over Alexa last Raw. She won via submission. And Alexa never pinned Sasha at GBOF. She retained the title via countout.

Unless you mean Bayley pinning Alexa now? Okay just caught up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884584847838068737


----------



## FlacoMan

Just a normal match. But man, Alexa should have take the victory with the Twisted Bliss. I'm not happy for that.


----------



## 3ku1

So Bayley can't beat Alexa two ppv title matches in a row. But she can pin her in a random tag match on Raw? Lol. Yeah stupid. But it's meaningless. They are just building the tension between Alexa and Sasha more.


----------



## 3ku1

Tbh though I think this is going to stop any bs about Bliss being booked too strong. Not taking bumps etc. Loses to Sasha via submission ladtvweeks Raw. Loses via countout GBOF. Bayley then pins her. Took that bump on the concrete at Great Balls.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JCOO i saw that visitor message that heel turn left you. Fucking report his ass. I just did


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884584393553084416


&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> JCOO i saw that visitor message that heel turn left you. Fucking report his ass. I just did


It already got deleted, what did it say?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> It already got deleted, what did it say?


He said "I think you and nyelator are the same ******"


----------



## 3ku1

I'll say the guy has some serious psychological issues. I saw his twitter feed. He's pretty angry lol. I mean obsessively hating someone over them getting pushed over your fav. Is beyond.


----------



## JC00

Oh BTW by next Monday Alexa's reign will surpass all over Sasha's combined and she'll pass Bayley's reign.

It will actually put her at 190 combined days as champ and if she is champ going into Summerslam she'll hit 225 combined days as a champ since December. Literally been a champ since December outside of about 4 week.s


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> He said "I think you and nyelator are the same ******"


So apparently calling someone a ****** isn't even at least a temp ban.


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> So apparently calling someone a ****** isn't even at least a temp ban.


The rules got changed because something to do with the Mandela effect.


----------



## JC00

Looks like they were in a "champ gets pinned in a tag match" mood tonight Alexa and Neville both getting pinned.


----------



## Arya Dark

Lenny Leonard said:


> He said "I think you and nyelator are the same ******"


*Where did this take place? I don't see it anywhere.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

AryaDark said:


> *Where did this take place? I don't see it anywhere.*


in a visitor message on jcoo's profile but has since been deleted


----------



## NasJayz

AryaDark said:


> *Where did this take place? I don't see it anywhere.*


It got dissapered because of the Mandela effect OMG!!!! :surprise:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Well if it was deleted there's nothing I can do about it. I'll have a talk with him about it though.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Thanks


----------



## starsfan24

Damn lenny needed that screenshot. It's all good though.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

yeah if only i was on mobile


----------



## NasJayz

starsfan24 said:


> Damn lenny needed that screenshot. It's all good though.


There's always next time or something.


----------



## JC00

Well I have him on ignore so I didn't even get the notification of him leaving it. But I was just told by Headliner that even with the ****** thing and all his trolling he isn't even close to them considering banning him.


----------



## Dell

Why is this thread always arguments and never Alexa's ass?


----------



## NasJayz

Just got a message from him now.


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

Dell said:


> Why is this thread always arguments and never Alexa's ass?


Well I'm over these kinda posts. Go back a few pages. Theirs tons of photos


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Dell said:


> Why is this thread always arguments and never Alexa's ass?


Well least i could do for you


----------



## JC00

NasJayz said:


> Just got a message from him now.


lol denying that is his twitter. All his Bliss shit talking and Sasha fanboy marking is a dead giveaway, especially the anorexia stuff. '


Ya this is totally not him



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884112770689400832
He's a weirdo creep. Laughable that he tries to play it off like he's just some troll, telling people that they take it too seriously. Fucking delusional idiot. He's throwing tantrums on the internet because some 25 year old woman playing a character on TV has a prop belt


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> lol denying that is his twitter. All his Bliss shit talking and Sasha fanboy marking is a dead giveaway, especially the anorexia stuff. '
> 
> 
> Ya this is totally not him
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884112770689400832
> He's a weirdo creep. Laughable that he tries to play it off like he's just some troll, telling people that they take it too seriously. Fucking delusional idiot.


OMG yes LOL what a dumb ass if that's not his twitter then he must like that person a lot to be copying them.


----------



## 3ku1

The guys a nutter enough said. This ain't about liking Bliss or not. Just look at that picture he went to so much effort to enhance. The guy clearly has severe mentle issues. I'm actually scared for Lexis safety to be quite honest. He's obsessed with her


----------



## FlacoMan

Dell said:


> Why is this thread always arguments and never Alexa's ass?


We usually post stuff like that brother Dell. Now I'm not interested in commenting about a poor guy, so here you go.


----------



## 3ku1

...


----------



## NasJayz

https://twitter.com/AlexaBliss_Ass


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## Dell

Thanks guys. Was hoping my post got you all to post ass gifs 8) 

And I follow that Twitter already lol


----------



## starsfan24

Same.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah saw that. ^ So adorable. How old was Lexi when Kurt was in his prime. Probably 10 or so.


----------



## starsfan24

Cageside:



> The finish of Sasha Banks and Alexa Bliss’ match at Great Balls of Fire was changed at the last minute because WWE wants use the rumors the two women dislike each other to extend their feud.


----------



## 3ku1

That if true. Kinda suggests their susposed tension is just a work..


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

&#55357;&#56861;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884653787633209344


----------



## 3ku1

When you realise you can go home and play more Crash Bandicoot ?


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> I follow that Twitter already lol


Why am I not surprised ? Lol.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Same.


Surprising that she knew who Kurt Angle was, you know seeing is how she supposedly can't tell the Hardyz apart from each other.


----------



## 3ku1

No passion in that girl at All


----------



## Lenny Leonard

so when does meltzers ratings come out? i dislike the star system, but bliss/banks was at least 3 which will shut some people up cause everything he says is gospel


----------



## 3ku1

Screw Meltzer lol. Sasha was in the match. His Queen. So he well prob give it a 3.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Cageside:


If true it kind of hints that the Raw Talk spot was more script than unscripted, I mean maybe they let Sasha say what she wanted but it was clearly steered that way. Especially now if you look back and see how they asked Dana Brooke about it on the pre-show and then Rosenberg asked Sasha about it..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Sasha and Alexa are clearly aware , WWE too The fans perceived tension of them. So it's probably all a work to Enhance their feud.


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS:curry2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@PaigeLover 

*Sasha hitting Alexa from the back :banderas

I would have to bookmark that one on pornhub.*


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> so when does meltzers ratings come out? i dislike the star system, but bliss/banks was at least 3 which will shut some people up cause everything he says is gospel


He called it a "normal match" and didn't like the finish. So expect something in the 2.5-2.75 range.

But if we are going off of Alexa/Bayley at Payback being 3.25 (Meltzer) then this was a 3.75 and if the post match brawl stuff was included in the match, a 4. 

Everyone gets hung up on finishes but i'm of the opinion that whatever the finish is shouldn't take away from what the wrestlers did from the start up until the finish. It's basically taking away what the wrestlers did for what the writers booked.

I actually got the impression that if Bayley had won the Payback match Meltzer would have rated it higher. He was really stuck on the "hometown wrestlers losses" thing.


----------



## Flair Shot

Just caught up on RAW, cool entrance look last night.


----------



## Jersey

Before RAW


----------



## Zappers

FlacoMan said:


> THEY DIDN'T SHOW HER POSE AGAIN, F*CK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!


You beat me to it.

I JUST SAID THIS A FEW PAGES BACK.

They instead showed a friggin photos from the PPV as she walked down the ring and made her entrance. Plus she was wearing some jacket. I wanted to see what was on the back. 


Seriously ..... WTF? WWE WTF? You do this ALL the time!!!


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> I JUST SAID THIS A FEW PAGES BACK.
> 
> They instead showed a friggin photos from the PPV as she walked down the ring and made her entrance. Plus she was wearing some jacket. I wanted to see what was on the back.
> 
> 
> Seriously ..... WTF? WWE WTF? You do this ALL the time!!!



Little Miss Bliss logo


----------



## FlacoMan

Zappers said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> I JUST SAID THIS A FEW PAGES BACK.
> 
> They instead showed a friggin photos from the PPV as she walked down the ring and made her entrance. Plus she was wearing some jacket. I wanted to see what was on the back.
> 
> 
> Seriously ..... WTF? WWE WTF? You do this ALL the time!!!


Yeah, you know... she is the Champion!!!, that deserves that they show her entire entrance... great job WWE.

Anyway, some consolation










I love it.


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Little Miss Bliss logo


I figured so, thanks.

But it's really is ridiculous. The whole point is for the wrestlers, men & women to have a connection with the fans and promote themselves to the audience. They are robbing these superstars of the spotlight. 

Take for example the PPV. Sash Banks was robbed of her full entrance so they could show the stupid international announce teams. Seriously, is the WWE on drugs?

But last night took the cake, the friggin champion is walking down the ramp and they cut to show still photos. Seriously it's gotta be drugs.

In the past the never dared cut away from guys like the Rock, HHH, Steve Austin, etc... But it wasn't just them, EVERYONE was shown in full. From the minute the music hits to the time the the second wrestler music ended. They showed everything.


----------



## Jersey

@starsfan24 I don't think they're rumors but just my two cents.


----------



## JC00




----------



## FlacoMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884591060655239168


----------



## JC00

Stop me if you heard this one before, SD is reportedly doing a multi-woman match for its next PPV.


People can shit on Alexa and Raw but since she has been there the mutli-woman stuff hasn't been on PPV. We've gotten 2 really good one-on-one title matches and probably would have gotten a 3rd if the Kendo Stick wasn't booked to be a 4 minute squash. 

SD has had 1 and it was Naomi and Lana which was meh.


----------



## JC00

Oh look at that a new shirt


----------



## 3ku1

SD always does Multi Woman matches for their ppvs Lol. I just think some have a selective bias against Bliss, even too illogical extents.

At least Bliss is booked competently unlike SD champ. At least on Raw you know who's the designed Face and heel. SD who knows with their illogical booking and storytelling. And with Alexa Sasha you've potentially got the best woman's feud since Paige/AJLee. So you know. Naomi and Lana was more then meh. It was and still going. So is absolutely horrendous. Yet Alexa delivers a great match with one of their Queens. Still gets shit on around here. Nothing she does well ever be good enough for these clowns. So personally I've given up caring. But if you guys want to kept caring what ppl on this forum have to say, go right ahead.


----------



## FlacoMan

Last night


----------



## Arya Dark

*My reaction when people knock on the Bliss










*


----------



## JC00

AryaDark said:


> *My reaction when people knock on the Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 star reaction right here.


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

So you think they well end up doing a Fatal Four Way at SS. Between Alexa, Sasha, Bayley, and Nia? That's what some observers are saying. Or we'll they just go Alexa Sasha The Sequel Heh. Maybe a Steel Cage match.


----------



## NasJayz

FlacoMan said:


> Last night


Alexa with Dat booty. :x >


----------



## starsfan24

If this has been posted let me know and I'll edit it. Crazy to see how many pics she got asked for in the front of a Target :lol I would've died if she showed up at the Target I work at.

I tried to get the time but as the video says she comes in at 10:39


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1
She looks very plump in your sig.


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa we'll be appearing at Chicago Comic Con Mid August 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884921359612002304


----------



## starsfan24

AryaDark said:


>


Your sig :sodone


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Alexa we'll be appearing at Chicago Comic Con Mid August
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884921359612002304


Interesting

Alexa's VIP package $300

Charlotte's $275


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Crazy to see how many pics she got asked for in the front of a Target


Ya but that one lunatic on IG said she turns pictures down.. If and that's a big IF she turned you down for a picture then you must have been a real asshole or weirdo about it or you are one of those autograph seekers who camp out at airports and then turn around and sell something on ebay and use the picture as proof of the signing and she realized what you were.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I saw that nutter on her ig going on about Alexa shoving his attempt for an autograph. And how she's an a hole lol. All ppl who have met Lexi. Say she's a sweetheart. So yeah I'll say theirs a reason for it.

Eta: See they just announced another multi woman match at bg to determine Naomi's opponent at SS. I'll take Alexa Sasha any day .


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Oh look at that a new shirt


That's like the 5th variant of that shirt. Men's, women's, kids, acid wash and now this


----------



## 3ku1

That shirt has made a lot of money for WWE. You see it in the crowd regularly. So clearly WWE trying to milk it lol. I just bought that shirt.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa making Sasha look like a million bucks ?


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


>


That was a cool promo before she came out.


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm Meltzer still seems to think it's going to Be Alexa Nia at SS. Surely they've struck lightning in a bottle with Alexa Sasha at GBOF. Maybe Triple Threat? We'll see.


----------



## JC00

Meltzer also claimed Sunday night they'd have the rematch on Raw this past Monday or at Summerslam. When it comes to WWE nowadays Meltzer is more miss than hit. Unless they desperately want to put the title on Nia (which given Alexa walked in to Raw and 2 weeks later got the title, can't see that they are) there's no way you can look at what happened Sunday and the buzz Alexa/Sasha is drawing, especially with more and more people learning that they hate each other in real life and WWE clearly wants people to know given how on the pre-show they talked about it and then on Raw Talk they steered the conversation that way and then even let Sasha drop that Alexa was on Total Divas. Just no way WWE lets Sasha drop that Alexa is on Total Divas if they didn't wan her to, especially when Alexa hasn't even technically said she was on it. 

Literally have a Michaels/Hart type feud on your hands in your "women's revolution" and you're not even gonna give it 2 PPVs? Ya I know they are stupid but ditching Bliss/Banks after 1 PPV match would be another level of stupid by WWE. 

So like I said I wouldn't believe Meltzer because the guy just on Sunday said the rematch would be on Raw this past week or at Summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh I never Listin to him. He's more hit and miss. Alexa Sasha I agree has the potential to be THE biggest woman feud of both brands in 2017. And I think their rematch should be at SS. I just have a feeling Nia we'll be involved. But seeing as they gave the title to Alexa 2 weeks into her Raw debut. Well obviously they see Alexa long term.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Does anyone think that regardless who Alexa faces at Summerslam, she will still retain the title?


----------



## JC00

It wouldn't surprise me if she held the belt a PPV or two past Summerslam. I mean just look at some of these reigns

Nikki Bella 301 days
AJ Lee 295 days
Charlotte 310 days (Diva reign + renamed Women's title)
Kaitlyn 153 days 
Layla 140 days
Beth Phoenix 204 days
Maryse 216 days
Michelle McCool 155 days and 217 days


Just shows WWE isn't opposed to letting a woman carry the belt for a bit if they are happy with them and aren't trying to inflate their number of title wins and make it about history (See:Charlotte/Sasha)


----------



## 3ku1

How long is Alexas reign so far over 200 days I'm presuming. I can see Alexa holding the Belt past SS too. Depends I suspose. Do they want to refreshen the title scene. Alexa Sasha seems to be a money match for them at SS you think. But we'll see.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol Bliss fidget spinner


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I feel Summerslam generally will either have the Universal Change Hands or WWE Women's Championship, and the Women's Championship seems far more likely


----------



## Jersey

TraumaCaspian said:


> Does anyone think that regardless who Alexa faces at Summerslam, she will still retain the title?


Yes, it'll be an awesome birthday present for her. WWE did it with Paige so I don't see why they wouldn't do it with Bliss.


----------



## NasJayz

I want her to be champion for a long time 1 because she's awesome and 2 to piss the haters off.


----------



## 3ku1

Depends on a lot of variables. Are WWE officials happy with Bliss? I'll say yes. Who we'll be in the match. Sasha, Nia, Bayley likely. The direction they want to head post SS. Do they want Sasga to have another run. Or have Bliss drop to Nia at SS. Who knows. I wouldent be surprised if Bliss retains. Judy based on how she's been booked on Raw. Opposed to SD. Alexa Sasha has to happen again on another ppv. Even if it's not SS. They found gold their imo..


----------



## Jersey

@JC00
I read on a forum that a guy thinks HHH is banging Bliss hence why she's still champ. To make things worse he's a Sasha fan, nothing against Sasha fans but some her fanboys are ridiculous I tell ya.


----------



## NasJayz

What the Hell is a fidget spinner?


----------



## starsfan24

A fad that's already dead and WWE is getting a bit of a late start on it apparently.


----------



## 3ku1

Wwe official: right here Bliss. I well then let you retain the title on Sunday 

:lol :lol :lol

These idiots in forums really beleive that is plausible. Absolute baseless crap.

Just ignore those Sasha fans guys. It's not even a representation of that fandom. Just a bunch of juvenile morons. Who are not worth dignifing with a response


----------



## HDM

i think either against sasha or fatal 4 way. i have a feeling alexa will lose. because who opponent left as a face beside sasha?
this feud with sasha will be 3 ppv straight and i really hope the last meeting on ppv alexa doesn't tap out again. she should pass out after 3 banks statement (resilient).
i'm really curious what next for alexa after this feud with sasha. feud with nia,face turn or something. if alexa lose feud against sasha, she shouldn't directly fed to nia. because if she lose against nia again. she will be done and really hard to recover from lose 2 consecutive feud.


----------



## 3ku1

HDM said:


> i think either against sasha or fatal 4 way. i have a feeling alexa will lose. because who opponent left as a face beside sasha?
> this feud with sasha will be 3 ppv straight and i really hope the last meeting on ppv alexa doesn't tap out again. she should pass out after 3 banks statement (resilient).
> i'm really curious what next for alexa after this feud with sasha. feud with nia,face turn or something. if alexa lose feud against sasha, she shouldn't directly fed to nia. because if she lose against nia again. she will be done and really hard to recover from lose 2 consecutive feud.


Lol she won't be done after one feud. I think your getting ahead of your self man. She hasent lost to Sasha or Nia as yet. And even if she does drop the belt at SS. She's been a focal point of the woman's division for 9 months now. They clearly see big money in a face turn. So she'll be fine. I wouldent be surprised if she beats Sasha.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> @JC00
> I read on a forum that a guy thinks HHH is banging Bliss hence why she's still champ. To make things worse he's a Sasha fan, nothing against Sasha fans but some her fanboys are ridiculous I tell ya.



Funny. Most of her fanboy marks think she was speaking the truth when she said Alexa didn't care for the business, so why would she be doing that for a prop? 

Oh wait that's right some anonymous person wrote on a site that she was a whore..... So I guess that makes it true. 

Also if Alexa is banging Hunter can they explain her NXT run? And wouldn't that mean Sasha banged Hunter in NXT given the huge push she was given down there?


----------



## 3ku1

Lol they are stupid. Because tbh it's only been the past 3 months since drafting to Raw. She's been getting a big push anyway. On SD she was jobbing every week as champ. Where were these idiots when she was jobbing to Naomi every week. Loosing the title to Her at EC. Tapping out at Mania. It's only been the past 3 months she's been getting strong booking. So I don't get these idiots.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


>


I'm so jealous of that middle rope why can't i be that rope lmao.


----------



## 3ku1

:sodone


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885223477996924928
Came across my timeline. Pretty accurate.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol :lol

So bang on.


----------



## FlacoMan

I don't know if she might be victorious at SSlam, All I hope is that we can see an awesome match.


----------



## 3ku1

If it's a Triple Threat or Multi Woman. Chances she retains goes up. Even if she drops the belt at SS. No big deal. She's been a focal point of The Woman's Division for 9 months now. So I don't get ppl saying she's in trouble if she loses a feud or two. They clearly see big money in a face turn for her. So she'll be fine no matter what. I mean heck she just buried Bayley two ppv title matches in a row haha.


----------



## starsfan24

Meltzer gave GBOF a **3/4 just FYI. 

A tad bit low if you ask me.


----------



## 3ku1

2 stars lol?

Yeah 3.4 at best Dave. I mean diddnt he give Bayley Alexa Payback 3 and a 1/2 stars? Not that I care what he thinks.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Funny. Most of her fanboy marks think she was speaking the truth when she said Alexa didn't care for the business, so why would she be doing that for a prop?
> 
> Oh wait that's right some anonymous person wrote on a site that she was a whore..... So I guess that makes it true.
> 
> Also if *Alexa is banging Hunter can they explain her NXT run?* And wouldn't that mean Sasha banged Hunter in NXT given the huge push she was given down there?


Exactly, if HHH was banging Bliss then why wasn't she nxt champ then? Sasha said Bliss doesn't know the difference between Jeff & Matt. When did Bliss say she loved matt Hardy? I always heard mention Trish & Rey Mysterio.


----------



## 3ku1

Lol Alexa has only been pushed hard the past 3 months. Theirs no point arguing with ppl who use baseless nonsense as their go too. The very notion alone is absolutely absurd. I mean if Sasha thinks she's suddenly some example of passion for the buisness! Please. Like not knowing the difference between The Hardys means anything. You wish ppl would just acknowledge Alexas hard work and talent. But ALOT of Wwe fans are sexist. No surprises 

Anyway.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Exactly, if HHH was banging Bliss then why wasn't she nxt champ then? Sasha said Bliss doesn't know the difference between Jeff & Matt. When did Bliss say she loved matt Hardy? I always heard mention Trish & Rey Mysterio.


Only time I recall her saying anything about the Hardys was on one of the podcast interviews when she said she used to pretend she was the Hardys and wrestle with her cousins in the pool

Maybe at one point when Alexa first came to WWE she told Sasha she liked the Hardys and this was Sasha just taking that a twisting it to make her look dumb to take a dig at her.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha 1. Has a huge chip on her shoulder. 2. Clearly threatened by Alexa. She should be .

Moving on


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Only time I recall her saying anything about the Hardys was on one of the podcast interviews when she said she used to pretend she was the Hardys and wrestle with her cousins in the pool
> 
> Maybe at one point when Alexa first came to WWE she told Sasha she liked the Hardys and this was Sasha just taking that a twisting it to make her look dumb to take a dig at her.


 When the hardyz were jobbers maybe she couldn't tell them apart, but to bring that up now is nonsense. The when I was a little girl promo is outdated and repetitive. Sasha's body language does come off as she doesn't like bliss and kinda sees her as a threat.


----------



## JC00

I see people have seen Meltzer's rating. Just more proof that people need to stop using him as a reference point. 

Watch me pick apart his nitpicks 



> Because the finish was so bad, they tried to make you forget it by doing a big post-match brawl.


The finish wasn't bad, it was just a finish that people didn't like. There is a difference in that. A heel heeled it up to keep the title. 

If they thought the countout was bad the would have just had Alexa win dirty, whether it be feet on the ropes or using a weapon. The post match thing was a face being frustrated by the heel's actions. If Sasha just stands there looking like a dummy while Alexa walked out how many people would have been saying "oh look another example of a face looking stupid".




> . They were fighting near the announcers table. Banks knocked Bliss off the table to the floor. Banks was supposed to do the double knees to Bliss off the table to the floor, and that’s what they announcers called it even though her knees were nowhere near there. Instead, she did a Thesz press off the table and nailed Bliss hard enough that she ended up with a bloody nose.


Dave this is a Lou Thesz Press











Dave this is double knees to the face




















For fuck sake. Not even close to the same thing 





> BThe match was just standard until the good rope break spot.


NOPE. Might not have been some 4 star classic but this was not a standard women's match. The worked each other stiff and Alexa did some good ring psychology work by targeting Sasha's back. 


If Lesnar/Joe was a 3.5 star match, then Alexa/Sasha was a 3.75 star match.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Funny. Most of her fanboy marks think she was speaking the truth when she said Alexa didn't care for the business, so why would she be doing that for a prop?
> 
> Oh wait that's right some anonymous person wrote on a site that she was a whore..... So I guess that makes it true.
> 
> Also if Alexa is banging Hunter can they explain her NXT run? And wouldn't that mean Sasha banged Hunter in NXT given the huge push she was given down there?


There is also the fact that if Triple H had an affair with anyone, he would be fired and erased from wwe history worse than benoit


----------



## starsfan24

It's amazing how people still take Meltzer's opinion like it's the be all end all. He underrated almost all of the matches on the card imo.


----------



## NasJayz

Lenny Leonard said:


> There is also the fact that if Triple H had an affair with anyone, he would be fired and erased from wwe history worse than benoit


But what if Stephanie is into three sums.


:hmmm


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> It's amazing how people still take Meltzer's opinion like it's the be all end all. He underrated almost all of the matches on the card imo.


I'm betting if Sasha Bayley were in the match. He would rate it higher. He Doesent seem to be the biggest fan of Alexa. You know because she's not some workrate Queen. Who does a thousand superkicks.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885569126974017538


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> It's amazing how people still take Meltzer's opinion like it's the be all end all. He underrated almost all of the matches on the card imo.


I don't I just laugh at laugh at his ratings on good matches.


----------



## JC00

Apparently her and Becky are the only main roster women that haven't been reported as being at the Mae Young Classic. So i'm sure that will be used by people against her for not loving and respecting the business.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Apparently her and Becky are the only main roster women that haven't been reported as being at the Mae Young Classic. So i'm sure that will be used by people against her for not loving and respecting the business.


She tweeted about it though. Becky apparently Doesent have respect for the buisness too. Alexa is allowed time off.


----------



## starsfan24

She did say she had one day off over the next month. Could be doing things elsewhere for the company.


----------



## JC00

Looks like that report was false




















She came out for the Kairi Sane match


----------



## 3ku1

Really loved the jacket on Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

No passion for the buisness in that girl at all


----------



## Banez

damn, some of you people come across little bitter at what haters say. Instead of just moving on, all of you just take cheap shots at them and rehash same stuff. Just enjoy Blissfull RAW


----------



## JC00

You think people on here are bitter? It isn't bitterness at all. You want bitter go look around WF and look at the people the whine about Bliss and how she's ruined wrestling. Those are bitter people all sad because their workrate queen isn't holding the prop. As for cheap shots, who exactly are we cheap shotting? People like that crazy idiot who called me a ******?


----------



## NasJayz




----------



## 3ku1

....


----------



## 3ku1

This move and selling from this part of the match was worthy of 4 stars imo. It looked liked it hurt. Both woman made he each other look like a million bucks. That's the thing about Alexa. She may not be a workrate Queen. But her selling and in ring psychology and storytelling is second to none.

Not to mention the bump Lexi took from the air on the concrete. That made her bleed.


----------



## 3ku1

When someone hates on the Bliss


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Flawless


----------



## 3ku1

So Alexa has four live events this WE. Then Raw Monday. Hope get pics lol.


----------



## JC00

..


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Hells yes just booked the flight, hotel and bought the VIP Alexa Bliss experience for the Wizard World Chicago next month....I am planning on her to sign my WWE Raw Women's Championship Replica!


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

With the unfortunate news that Talking Smack is cancelled, here are my favorite Bliss promos on Talking Smack.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Can't believe they cancelled talking smack. That's where bliss really showed her potential and charisma. I believe that showed played a big part in getting her over and getting her push


----------



## JC00

http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-lit...0010.html?dwvar_L20010_color=No Color#start=6


----------



## starsfan24

Bayley, Naomi, and Bliss were the only ones to get cups.


----------



## JC00

This was her first one, the one that made people take notice


----------



## 3ku1

I agree a lot of her mega push. Started when officials stood up and noticed her ability in promos and character work. And TS really exposed all of that. That's the one thing Alexa really has over all the other woman. It's the equivalent to Sasha or Bayleys wrestling abilities. I think Wwe tried to replicate it with Raw Talk. But wasent the same.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Pretty smile


----------



## 3ku1

Raw Monday Alexa cuts a promo on her passion for the buisness. And how hard she's worked the past year. References work rate Queens. The Indi circuit the lot. Thats what I hope from Monday Night Bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas ig story


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Raw Monday Alexa cuts a promo on her passion for the buisness. And how hard she's worked the past year. References work rate Queens. The Indi circuit the lot. Thats what I hope from Monday Night Bliss.


According to a certain individual she doesn't care about wrestling so she wouldn't know how to cut a promo like that.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> According to a certain individual she doesn't care about wrestling so she wouldn't know how to cut a promo like that.


Well one can cut promos, one can't. 

The whole idea Alexa Doesent care about Wrestling is absurd. I mean
She's got a lot of mainstream appeal. TD is still
Connected to WWE. If she was in it for the fame. I'm sure she could pursue Tv and Film. If she wanted too. Why bust your ass for over a year now. Wrestling around the world? That takes a level of commitment and passion. So sorry Sasha can you know what lol.


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## 3ku1

Cute and Sexy


----------



## 3ku1

From the live event Dana and Mickie got the win. Assuming over Alexa and Nia, or Emma. Bayley was At the Mae Young Classic. And Sasha still in OZ. Promoting the OZ Wwe tour in September. So likely it was Alexa/Nia v Dana/Mickie.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886211537442148353


----------



## Jersey

Flair Shot said:


>


I might have to use this as my next avy.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

TraumaCaspian said:


> Hells yes just booked the flight, hotel and bought the VIP Alexa Bliss experience for the Wizard World Chicago next month....I am planning on her to sign my WWE Raw Women's Championship Replica!


sweet man. Be sure to get pics to share here with us


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Hey question. Do they increase a wrestler's salary or give them more bonus's when they are champ? Cause Bliss has been champ for a good while since her call up. Also does she pocket anything from the conventions she's been doing?


----------



## JC00

I doubt she makes extra for being the Women's champ. But pretty sure she gets money from conventions.


----------



## JC00

Holy hell, I just read a post elsewhere of someone complaining about Alexa's placement in the Mae Young Classic hype video and the fact that they had her present for the Kairi Sane (who everyone thinks is winning the tournament) 1st round match... 

Ya Ya I know I shouldn't be posting about it but stuff like this I just have to laugh at.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Holy hell, I just read a post elsewhere of someone complaining about Alexa's placement in the Mae Young Classic hype video and the fact that they had her present for the Kairi Sane (who everyone thinks is winning the tournament) 1st round match...
> 
> Ya Ya I know I shouldn't be posting about it but stuff like this I just have to laugh at.


well you want the best ringside :grin2:


----------



## JC00




----------



## Flair Shot

Not sure if anyone has seen the images of Alexa at ringside during the first day of the MYC. Poor girl can barely see over the guard rail. :lmao


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> I doubt she makes extra for being the Women's champ. But pretty sure she gets money from conventions.


if she gets a cut of those 300 dollar vip packages, shes rolling it it


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Also ordered the blissfit tank and spinner this morning


----------



## Jersey

Flair Shot said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen the images of Alexa at ringside during the first day of the MYC. Poor girl can barely see over the guard rail. :lmao


----------



## 3ku1

They complained she was in the hype video for the MYC. Guys they would complain if she breathed :duck.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> *They* complained she was in the hype video for the MYC. Guys they would complain if she breathed :duck.


Who is they?


----------



## NasJayz

PaigeLover said:


> Who is they?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illuminati


----------



## Jersey

NasJayz said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illuminati


Lol


----------



## starsfan24

Nia has to keep delivering these Target trips. They have to be documented.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Lol


They was referring to her detractors. But yeah that works lol.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886391197916426241


----------



## Lenny Leonard

oh man


----------



## 3ku1

This is a match I want to see when Asuka gets elevated prob next year. Mania possibly


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> oh man


:homer

Damn you Murphy lol.


----------



## The Sheik




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Lenny Leonard said:


> sweet man. Be sure to get pics to share here with us


Yeah I will for sure, I also am meeting Kevin Owens and the Hardy Boyz at the event as while, Roman Reigns and Charlotte will also be there but I don't plan to pay to meet them mostly want to be there for Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

Still love this move from the Alexa Sasha match. Great selling. The match has to happen again at a ppv. Prob SS. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884279673730945025


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886441710053711872


----------



## 3ku1

Heh see someone told Sasha on Twitter Alexa is the best wrestler in the world. She blocked them lol. Seriously Alexa fans like that, is why us reasonable ones get crap.

She was doing a Q and A. And someone asked is Alexa the best wrestler in the world. She replied "BLOCKED".

Honestly Reasonable Alexa fans who would never claim Alexa to be the best or even one of the best wrestlers. But maintain she's improved a ton in the ring. Just see her in ring performance at Balls to know that. But fans like this give Alexa fans a bad rap.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> See someone told Sasha on Twitter Alexa is the best wrestler in the world.


 @KC Armstrong Did you do that?


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Apparently this was Alexa Bliss original outfit she was going to wear at WM33, however because of copyright she had to change it up


----------



## 3ku1

According to Wrestlezone. Alexa, Naomi, Asuka won't be defending their titles until 8/20. At SS. Not that's a surprise or anything. Guess just depends on who's her opponents.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

The Alexa, Asuka, Naomi meet and greet is sold out, sold out before every other Summerslam meet & greet

No surprise there. Alexa being included it was likely always gonna sell out.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886702313355784193


----------



## Jersey




----------



## emerald-fire

Five Feet of Fury


----------



## 3ku1

Monday Night Bliss in under 24 hours. With a month to SS. If Sasha Alexa is the big match for the division at SS. Let's hope with a month. They build it properly this time. Could be a triple threat. With Nia involved. Meltzer still seems to think it's think it we'll be Alexa Nia SS. And they well save Alexa Sasha for another ppv. He thinks Sasha well turn heel on Bayley. I like the idea of a double turn before SS. Alexa turns face and Sasha turns heel.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Monday Night Bliss in under 24 hours.


Not for us mericans lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Haha well when it's Monday over in your land. It's Tuesday over here in NZ. Afternoon. So really Tuesday Afternoon Bliss lol.


----------



## Jersey

TraumaCaspian said:


> Apparently this was Alexa Bliss original outfit she was going to wear at WM33, however because of copyright she had to change it up


I loved the entrance


----------



## 3ku1

That mania match was pointless :lol. Imo.


----------



## 3ku1

Thsts some scary shit. Where's the Winchester Boys when you need them :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Hmmm. This match At SS makes sense. All involved in the title scene. Have them go at it in a Steel Cage match.


----------



## starsfan24

Nia IG


----------



## 3ku1

She Doesent seem very excited lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Prob needed Nia at the MYC :duck.

Four way at SS seems likely. Alexa, Nia, Sasha, Bayley. 

But they have to Do Alexa Sasha maybe at No Mercy. That ppv is coming back. And it's a Raw Exclusive ppv. I agree Alexa Sasha could be the Hart/Michaels of the woman's division. Wwe be stupid to not continue their feud.


----------



## 3ku1

Wwe posted this on their IG 8 hours ago. Check out Sashas comment. Boy that girl has a rocket up her rear when it comes to Alexa. So threatened.



"Yeah Paige's Jacket".


----------



## starsfan24

I thought it was pretty funny :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Lol yeah it was clever. But boy Sasha has a chip on her shoulder.


----------



## 3ku1

She looks like an action figure :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886768671082852353


----------



## Banez




----------



## 3ku1

Lol Becky replied to me on Twitter about Lana kinda replacing Alexa on SD. Then she blocked me :lol. Precious much Becky.


----------



## 3ku1

Just because your angry, Doesent give you the right to be cruel. One of the truest signs of maturity is being able to disagree with someone while staying respectful #Goddess 

That's about Sasha :duck


----------



## starsfan24

LOL I was following that Becky convo


----------



## 3ku1

Bitch blocked me :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @KC Armstrong Did you do that?


Nah, man. I don't waste my time trolling Sasha on social media. 




> Just because you're angry, doesn't give you the right to be cruel. One of the truest signs of maturity is being able to disagree with someone while still staying respectful. #Goddess


Your top heel posts stuff like this while the top babyface acts like a bully. Time for a double turn if you ask me.

That Comic Con panel about the "women's revolution" should be fun as well. First the ladies will give speeches about feminism / empowering women, and then get back to resenting the young, successful women they don't like...


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm yeah. Sasha trolls Alexa. While Alexa prefaces Never give up on social media! Top Heel is also a Top Face. Alexa has the potential to be one of the biggest Babyfaces in the company. Double turn should happen before SS hopefully. Not to mention the merch she shifts.

And btw Meltzer is now suggesting WWE we'll do a fatal
Four way Womsns match at SS. Alexa, Nia, Bayley, Sasha. Prefer Sasha Alexa. But we'll see.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> That Comic Con panel about the "women's revolution" should be fun as well. First the ladies will give speeches about feminism / empowering women, and then get back to resenting the young, successful women they don't like...


They will also be unveiling their WWE Barbie's. 











So seems little a counterproductive to me. "Ya women's wrestling revolution" and "here are our Barbie dolls"


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> And btw Meltzer is now suggesting WWE we'll do a fatal
> Four way Womsns match at SS. Alexa, Nia, Bayley, Sasha. Prefer Sasha Alexa. But we'll see.


He was clearly wrong about Alexa vs Nia, so who gives a fuck, but I do think it's gonna be a fatal 4-way. It's all WWE knows at this point. At the biggest shows of the year, just throw the entire division in the ring together.

My only question is: Why the hell did they bring up all this NXT bullshit and how personal this Alexa vs Sasha feud is if it, once again, leads to nothing? Maybe you could have Alexa retain at SummerSlam and then do another match with Sasha at the next Raw PPV, but I don't know if that's an option. For right now it sucks either way. Fatal 4-Way at SummerSlam means no real feud, no real storyline. We will probably see a shitload of tag matches in the remaining 5 RAW shows and everyone gets to win at some point.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> He was clearly wrong about Alexa vs Nia, so who gives a fuck, but I do think it's gonna be a fatal 4-way. It's all WWE knows at this point. At the biggest shows of the year, just throw the entire division in the ring together.
> 
> My *only question is: Why the hell did they bring up all this NXT bullshit and how personal this Alexa vs Sasha feud is if it, *once again, leads to nothing? Maybe you could have Alexa retain at SummerSlam and then do another match with Sasha at the next Raw PPV, but I don't know if that's an option. For right now it sucks either way. Fatal 4-Way at SummerSlam means no real feud, no real storyline. We will probably see a shitload of tag matches in the remaining 5 RAW shows and everyone gets to win at some point.


According to a report. Wwe changed the finish at their GBOF match. The concrete bump. Because WWE is aware of their susposed tension. So they want to use it to extend their feud. May add credence to the fact Sashas promo on Alexa was partly scripted. Your right though if they don't do Alexa Sasha at SS. And it leads to nothing. Well yes pointless.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Your right though if they don't do Alexa Sasha at SS. And it leads to nothing. Well yes pointless.


The logical course of action after the way they booked this thing at GBOF would have been to go to the next level with their feud, culminating in a 1-on-1 re-match at SummerSlam, possibly with a stipulation that would not allow Alexa to retain by running away. But fuck logic. Who cares about that anyway? It's SummerSlam, so let's throw everyone into the title picture, including Bayley who we completely squashed a few weeks ago.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah last week when they had a tag match :lol. I admit I expected them to take it up a notch. After their pretty decent Gbof match. And that last bump. But Nope Tag match player! So yeah. Prob tag matches over next 5 Raws. Unless something changes tomorrow Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong

My prediction for Raw: We're gonna get the same exact tag match we got last week (Nia & Lexi vs Sasha & Bayley) right before the main event which will either be Joe vs Reigns or Angle's revelation. The twist this week: After getting pinned by Bayley last week, this week Alexa will tap out to Sasha. Wow. Brilliant writing.


----------



## 3ku1

Haha she tapped out to Sasha before their ppv title match. And Still retained. So clearly theirs no meaning to any of this.


----------



## 3ku1

Deserves a repost


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


>


The only way I will accept another tag match tomorrow is if they come to the ring like this.


----------



## 3ku1

I would prefer An Alexa promo over a tag match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886766755535888385


----------



## araw

hope they can go hundred percent with team rude already.. its a little frustrating to see the raw division in so many direction


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah ATM on screen. They are not really a team. It's almost like a marrage of convenience. Hopefully WWE start booking them as a legit team soon. Alexa be Nias talker. And Nia be Alexas heavy. Raw Division definitely needs better direction.


----------



## KC Armstrong

They even use the name #TeamRude on the official WWE instagram account even though they're not really a team on TV right now. The last time Alexa tried to sweet talk her way into an alliance a couple of weeks ago, Nia totally brushed her off. It's all a little bit confusing.


----------



## 3ku1

They even had Emma and Nia turn on Alexa few weeks back. Yet Nia and Alexa still working live events. #TeamRude . It's all confusing. Either go full measure. Stop half assing it. The Raw division needs far better direction.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

God she Doesent get any less hotter does she :homer


----------



## 3ku1

Interesting listening to her podcast. Talking about that segment. She was like being part of the worst ever segment. What an honour lol. She mentioned how when these stuff happens. It's no ones fault. When it fails, the whole collective fails. Very very smart girl. Not blaming anyone. But same time shifting focus away from herself. She's playing the game. 

Interesting she says who influenced her the most. She mentions Murphy and Blake. Helped her develop the Alexa Bliss character. But then she mentions Bayley, Becky, and Charlotte were big helps ring wise. She then said Sasha has helped too. Hmm I wonder if that "tension" is just a work.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> She then said Sasha has helped too. Hmm I wonder if that "tension" is just a work.


I think it would be more of a back and forth if it was all a giant work. All we see is Sasha constantly shitting on Alexa and it's never the other way around. Alexa merely defends herself occasionally, dismissing the shots Sasha takes ("She acts like she knows me lol") but that's it. I like that, though. It goes to show that you can be the bigger person even when you're a tiny little thing physically.


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm true. From what I've observed I don't think Alexa cares about Sasha either way lol. Sasha I think just like Alexas detractors. Is Obsessed with her :duck.

While I do believe theirs legit tension. It seems to be from Sashas end only. And they are not stupid. Wwe clearly want to use whatever tension they have to extend their feud. So some of its a work.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Lol Becky replied to me on Twitter about Lana kinda replacing Alexa on SD. Then she blocked me :lol. Precious much Becky.


:lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

The fact they have tension. Can be healthy from a story stand point. Besides it Doesent seem like its hate. You still hear them calling spots in their matches. Sasha to me Doesent get stiff nor does Alexa. Diddnt at their GBOF match anyway.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nia: "Why are you jiggling your buns at me?"

Lexi: "I'm not. I can't help it, they've got a mind of their own"

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Wildcat410

An elfin like artwork from a contributor named oniwanbashu.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


I would love to hang out with them.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Jersey

Monday Night Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

I swear if it's another tag match tonight...


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I swear if it's another tag match tonight...


It will be Alexa vs Bayley. Nia will accompany Alexa and Sasha will accompany Bayley, Nia will try to help Alexa, Sasha will stop it, maybe even gets a shot in on Alexa that helps Bayley win.

Thus given Bayley a claim to a title match.. Alexa being the smart devious champ will go to Angle and say that Nia technically is still owed a title match as Mickie and Dana interrupted their title match several weeks back, making it the rumored fatal 4.

Alexa retains at SS after stealing a pin (much like how she became # 1 contender) which is the first seed planted in the Alexa/Nia split. 


That IMO would probably be the most logical storytelling wise to come up with why there is a Fatal 4 way. As usual I will be totally be off.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Nia taken a shot at Sasha?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886974321385668610


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886766755535888385


----------



## starsfan24

Love how the ending perfectly syncs up with Dana's music


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Nia taken a shot at Sasha?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886974321385668610


Nia has a point. A friend of mine whom I known from middle school went to an autograph signing of banks and told me she comes off as detached.


----------



## 3ku1

If Bayley gets a #1 contender match opportunity. Wow how illogical and just honestly damn stupid. She lost two title ppv matches in a row to Alexa. Would make no sense at all. But that's current wwe booking. And Alexa loses to Bayley. Yeah lets book her as weak as she was on SD as champ.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## 3ku1

#TeamRude on Raw tonight finally hopefully


----------



## JC00

PWInsider is reporting they are setting up a match tonight between Sasha/Bayley that will happen next week and the winner will go to Summerslam to face Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

No way that finishes clean.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha turns heel? Hmm I like that. I'll be Surprised if that finishes clean yes. Are we heading to a Four way? Surely Nia ain't going to be quiet lol. If this happens I'll take this over Bayley getting a win ove the champion on free tv. Or another tag match. So seems logical. I see this heading to a fatal Four way at SS anyway.


----------



## 3ku1

When you realise it's only Tuesday


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm she could be right &#55358;&#56631;.♂




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886848548431687680


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Nia taken a shot at Sasha?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886974321385668610


Could be. Sasha is the one who always calls Lexi fake, so the #Genuine thing seems like a direct response. But hey, what does Nia know, right? She only hangs out with her all day at least 4 days a week.

Anyway, it's cool to see Nia have her back.


----------



## 3ku1

So wonder if they well announce the #1 contender Bayley Sasha match for next weeks Raw. Or we'll get a Alexa promo. Haven't had one in a while. And it we'll lead to the announcement.


----------



## JC00

Called that she would be wrestling Bayley. So looks like she's gonna get beat on Raw for the third straight week... But damn her strong booking that has made her look like Lesnar


----------



## starsfan24

When was the last time she stood tall in a segment or won a match? I think it was Extreme Rules. If you don't count the DQ win the night after against Nia.


----------



## 3ku1

Lol Bayley gonna beat the champion on Free to. Even though she couldent best her consecutive Ppvs. I would love to see this strong booking Alexa susposidly gets. Because frankly I don't see it.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> When was the last time she stood tall in a segment or won a match? I think it was Extreme Rules. If you don't count the DQ win the night after against Nia.


She beat Bayley cleanish at Payback.


----------



## 3ku1

Aww Team Rude for the save 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887106340182609920


----------



## 3ku1

:lol Wwe are literally brain damaged. Let's bury Bayley at Consecutive ppvs. Then Have Bayley beat Alexa Clean on free tv damn it! What a joke.


----------



## starsfan24

Not a shock. I think we can put to rest the Alexa has to stand tall every segment considering it's been a solid month and a half or more since she did last.


----------



## 3ku1

I get that. I just don't get the booking. They diddnt have to bury Bayley so hard in their feud after all. I'm assuming it we'll be Sasha Bayley next week to decide who faces Bliss at SS. Surely Nia gets involved. So looks like this is all heading to a Fatal Four Way of some kind at SS. I guess it we'll get rid of comments like "she's booked too strong". Considering she last stood tall in a match or segment a month and a half ago at ER.


----------



## Arya Dark

*This boring flavorless booking is starting to tilt me. *


----------



## 3ku1

Well I guess they are attempting to build up Bayley again. Despite how illogical the booking is. Harmless I suspose. I agree I'm over this type of booking. Well at least it seemed Team Rude is officially a thing. That's a positive I suspose. Sasha Bayley next week to decide Bliss opponent. And it we'll prob lead to a four way match.


----------



## JC00

AryaDark said:


> *This boring flavorless booking is starting to tilt me. *


It's what happens when they completely drop a feud that had only just started, had a good match at a PPV, arguably had the most buzz of every current feud in the company and they completely ditch it to build Bayley up after Alexa had just ran through her for two straight months. 

Why??? So they can do another multi-woman match at a big 4 PPV? Raw just did a 4 way match at WM... 

Oh which BTW they are still booking Bayley like she can't win without Sasha. Last week Bliss had her pinned Sasha had to break it up and then Bayley won with a fluke roll up. This week Alexa was distracted looking at Sasha attack Nia which gave Bayley an opening to beat her.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah the booking of both Womans division is really strange ATM. Instead of building on the buzz Alexa/Sasha created. They dropped the feud. So Bayley who Alexa ran through For the past two months. Can beat her twice on Free TV. So what, so they can do another Multi Woman match at A big Ppv. As you said they already did a multi woman Raw match at Mania. Of course Alexa was on SD then. They should of had the multi woman match at GBOF. Then build Sasha Alexa. If this was what was going to happen.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Well their you go. Bayley Sasha as expected set for a #1 contender match next Raw. Hopefully we get a double turn in all of this.


----------



## JC00

My theory my actually turn out right 

Alexa and Nia will run in next week taking out both Bayley and Sasha and Angle will make it a triple threat which Alexa will get Angle to add Nia to the match.


----------



## NasJayz

Shit their going for Sasha vs Alexa AGAIN.


----------



## JC00

NasJayz said:


> Shit their going for Sasha vs Alexa AGAIN.


Nah. No way the are letting Sasha or Bayley beat the other next week. 

Alexa and Nia will interfere and beat them down and get their payback for the last few weeks and it will lead to the reported Fatal 4. 

If they were gonna do Alexa & Sasha again they would have just continued it and not done this shit with Bayley the last 2 weeks.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha Alexa created so much buzz. Why would anyone be againgst them extending the feud anyway? They had a good match. Confused. It we be a Fatal Four way anyway.

Tbh they need to add something extra to the match at SS. A steel cage match or something.


----------



## Banez

thinking Bayley would turn? never going to happen.


----------



## 3ku1

Banez said:


> thinking Bayley would turn? never going to happen.


Sasha turning is more likely.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Sasha turning is more likely.


And from your post earlier on previous page you stated "hopefully we get double turn in all of this" so i assumed you meant Sasha/Bayley match instead of Sasha/Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

Banez said:


> And from your post earlier on previous page you stated "hopefully we get double turn in all of this" so i assumed you meant Sasha/Bayley match instead of Sasha/Alexa.


No I meant Sasha Alexa. Prob should of been more clear. Double turn at SS.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Bayley won't be turning. I think that's fairly obvious.


----------



## JC00

After tonight it's pretty safe to say Alexa and Nia are now how most wanted them to be on TV.


----------



## 3ku1

So do you think WWE are saving Alexa Sasha for another big ppv? Maybe they see the potential in it. So are not over playing it. No Mercy is coming back, so maybe then. I mean if they wanted Sasha Alexa at SS. They would of followed through. But they have dropped it. Confusing though. Why bring up all the NXT shit. If they were just going to drop the feud? 

I agree re Team Rude. Off screen is now on screen. They are officially Team Rude now. Good for both girls. Lexi gets a heavy. And Nia could use Alexas mic talent.


----------



## starsfan24

Hell I wouldn't be surprised if they just have Sasha win next week and that'll be it with the booking recently :lol

But seriously it'll be a four way.


----------



## JC00




----------



## saul1333

^ Loving all the vids of Nia calling Mike a nerd LUL


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Team Rude is so official! :mark


----------



## 3ku1

Emma public ally on Twitter right now. Bitching about Alexa and a Nia, Sasha, Bayley getting opportunities. While she's sitting backstage doing nothing. Thsts not very smart.


----------



## 3ku1

That Jacket


----------



## FlacoMan

I'm back.

I don't know what to think about Bayley getting opportunities so quickly again, to me Alexa vs Sasha one on one with some cool stipulation is the perfect match for SS. I hope this uncertainty about SS is cleared soon.



TraumaCaspian said:


> Hells yes just booked the flight, hotel and bought the VIP Alexa Bliss experience for the Wizard World Chicago next month....I am planning on her to sign my WWE Raw Women's Championship Replica!


Wow that's so cool. I'm looking forward to meet Alexa the day that she comes to my country for the first time :mark, hopefully soon.



Lenny Leonard said:


> oh man


:zayn Oh boy...



3ku1 said:


>


So beautiful :x



JC00 said:


>


----------



## 3ku1

It's most likely going to be a fatal Four way of Alexa, Nia, Sasha, Bayley at SS. I think they should do Sasha Alexa as well. But if they were. They wouldent of dropped the fued. Too pointlessly build Bayley the past two Raws.


----------



## starsfan24

Wonder what they said to each other at 2:04. Both were smiling. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

I really like Alexa and Bayley matches. They work really well together. Just a pity their final ppv match was a 4 minute squash. It deserved better.


----------



## KC Armstrong

This is so lame. Un-fucking-believable where they went with this after they had such a hot start to Sasha vs. Alexa. I'm not even gonna get my hopes up anymore. It's all gonna be predictable, lame bullshit. Next week Team Rude interferes, which leads to the Fatal 4-Way at SummerSlam and, of course, a couple more tag matches before SummerSlam. 

How about some actual fucking segments for the women? How about giving Alexa a mic again rather than forcing me to watch Enzo Amore cut the same fucking promo for 10 minutes every single week. Dafuq is going on?

I'll take an instagram live video with Lexi, Nia and Rome walking through Target over this shit any day of the week.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I just don't get why WWE dropped the Sasha Alexa Feud. It was so hot and had tons of buzz after Balls. Thought Surley WWE aren't stupid enough to drop it. After one match. And book the woman illogically. What do you know. Bayley gets two wins in a row ��. But yeah just give Alexa a damn mic.

Hell they should of done a multi woman match at Balls. Then build Sasha Alexa at SS. But nope. Tag matches. Illogically building Bayley up for no reason. I hope the 3 weeks before SS. We get some segments. But nah have Bayley beat Alexa three more times.


----------



## starsfan24

Damn :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Strong booking in that one hmmm mmm yes their is.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Thought Surley WWE aren't stupid enough


At this point we should really know better and never speak these words again.

Thank God for Total Divas. That show has actual storylines and I guarantee we're gonna get better material than we're getting on Raw right now (and no, I'm not just talking about the bikini/pool party episode).


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa runs through Bayley no problem for a month and a half straight, and now can't beat her a month later. This damn company sometimes.


----------



## 3ku1

Did you see that Angle/Jordan BS they pulled today? This is worse then 1995 Raw. I almost fell off my chair laughing. We're in the worst ever era as far as booking goes. Alexa could shoot Bayley. Kill her. Bury her. Next Week Bayley comes back. And beats Alexa easy.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Alexa runs through Bayley no problem for a month and a half straight, and now can't beat her a month later. This damn company sometimes.



... and that's not even the biggest problem with this situation. The biggest problem is starting a hot feud, booking everything perfectly, and then completely abandoning it the very next day for irrelevant bullshit like what we saw tonight. I just don't get these people sometimes. I really don't.


----------



## 3ku1

Wouldent be surprised if next week Angle reveals Alexa is his daughter :duck


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and that's not even the biggest problem with this situation. The biggest problem is starting a hot feud, booking everything perfectly, and then completely abandoning it the very next day for irrelevant bullshit like what we saw tonight. I just don't get these people sometimes. I really don't.


They had it set up perfectly to give Sasha the win at Summerslam in a big moment over Bliss which would've been awesome. Would've been great after the feud they started having and the brawl after the match at Great Balls. Then they do this crap because they have a weird obsession with multi-women matches at Big 4 PPVs. I can't. I mean Sasha still might win, but they really messed it up. I also can't see them, well I guess they might because what the hell, but just doing the one match after switching the finish so late in the day to a countout to keep the feud going. Or so we thought.


----------



## 3ku1

Well No Mercy returning. Maybe they are saving it for that ppv. Or another. But yeah it defies logic and belief. Why they messed up Sasha Alexa so bad. Day after Balls. It should of never been A tag match. And Bayley should never ever gotten a pin fall over Lexi. Especially considering she failed in two ppv attempts. For two months. Should of had Alexa cut a promo. But they screwed up. Just so we could have a multi woman match at one of the big ppvs. I mean if I wanted to see over booked woman matches. I'll watch SD.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I mean if I wanted to see over booked woman matches. I'll watch SD.


I actually wouldn't be shocked if SmackDown did get a 1-on-1 match for the women's title at SummerSlam. The way they've been talking about Charlotte being the first "Triple Crown" winner I could definitely see her beating Naomi 1-on-1 for the belt in Brooklyn.


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah ironically. But they are having another multi woman match at BG. Charlotte we'll win I believe. And Face Naomi at SS. Causing Machomanjohncena to rage lol.

I thought this was funny one of Bayleys biggest fans. Turned heel on her :lol

Always love it when Alexa has a tantrum in
The ring lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887007663644717056


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Well if it is a 4 way prob a better chance of alexa retaining than one-on-one. Wouldn't have minded her losing to sasha, but if she keeps the belt longer, than good


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I wouldent mind Alexa retaining. Then down the line dropping to Sasha at another ppv..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Some Blissful booty


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Alexa runs through Bayley no problem for a month and a half straight, and now can't beat her a month later. This damn company sometimes.


Tbf she needed Sasha both times to help her, Alexa had Bayley beat and Sasha broke up the pin and attacked Alexa and then Alexa was in control and then Sasha attacking Nia distracted Alexa given Bayley an advantage. When it was Alexa v Bayley one-on-one with no Sasha involvement Alexa ran through her. So when you really think about it actually makes Alexa look strong in regards to Bayley.


----------



## FlacoMan

starsfan24 said:


> Damn :lol


What website does that come from?


----------



## Jersey

It seems as though WWE is slowly teasing Bliss turning face. What I mean by that is she's losing and nia happen to be there which in turns that nia will eventually say to bliss you need me, I don't need you. Something to similar to kane unmasking and attacking RVD back in 03.


----------



## starsfan24

FlacoMan said:


> What website does that come from?


Internet Wrestling Database

profightdb.com

It's a great site.

Bliss in her career, including house shows and everything (I know the heels always lose), in WWE and NXT is 101-181-1 and 4-7 on PPV.

I also am wondering where she'll land on the PWI Top 50 for 2017. Sitting at 29 for 2016.


----------



## FlacoMan

Thank you, brother starsfan24.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

Lol they still have no idea.



> According to Wrestling Observer Radio (via wrestlinginc.com), initial plans for the Raw Women’s title to be defended in a fatal four way match have been scrapped. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley is set for next week’s Raw, with the winner to get a title shot at Alexa Bliss at Summerslam. There are also rumors that Bliss vs. Nia Jax is still possible.


----------



## Jersey

It'll probably turn into a fatal 4 way. Hopefully Bliss returns and the match turns out to be great.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Bliss v Donald Trump is my bet :duck

Shows how unorganised WWE is ATM. They should of had SS planned months ago. If they were forward thinking. But kinda explains the current booking. If they are changing their mind on the plans for the match willy nilly. No direction clearly. Alexa Sasha was clear. And maybe that we'll still happen. But any buzz they generated with that feud. They've killed the past two weeks imo.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I would be really interested to see if they ended up turning Sasha Heel and Alexa Face how many Sasha fans would all of sudden become Alexa fans


----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> I would be really interested to see if they ended up turning Sasha Heel and Alexa Face how many Sasha fans would all of sudden become Alexa fans


I'll predict ALOT would convert to being Alexa fans. A Bayley fan Izzie turned on her :lol. Alexa is very over. She gets big pops at love rvevts. Her size makes her a natural underdog. Her looks. You just have to look at her ig posts. She comes across as a Babyface. The amount of merch she shifts. So I think they are having Alexa lose a lot lately. Because they are preparing the audience for that face turn. I hope they keep her heel for a while though. Still more they can do with her character.


----------



## starsfan24

Izzy is still a Bayley fan for sure though. Didn't turn on her at all, just wore Alexa's shirt for a show.

It'll be very interesting when she does turn baby though.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Lol they still have no idea.



So just for a refresher this has been the rumored Raw women's title SummerSlam match over the last couple of months

Sasha/Bayley
Alexa/Nia
Alexa/Sasha
Fatal 4
Alex/Sasha or Bayley or maybe Nia 


Again I know it's the WWE and their booking never makes sense but if they were going to just do Alexa and Sasha again you have to think they would have just kept that going and not done what they've done with Bayley these last 2 weeks. 

So for me it either means Alexa and Nia will interrupt the match next week and beat down both and that's how we get the multi-woman match or it means Bayley is winning.

If these last 2 weeks was really for Sasha to beat Bayley to go back to feuding with Alexa


----------



## 3ku1

They should just do Alexa v Sasha at SS. Thsts the match everyone wants to see. Despite how they have screwed it up. I have no interest in seeing Alexa squash Bayley again. Either that or a Fatal Four Way.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

For the sake Alexa performed in Birmingham last time SD was their 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887424262671405056


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Damn that's a great photo too. Her finishing #1 on the PWI Female Top 50 is possible. Depends on her match at SS. We'll seal it. She's had a big year. Bigger then last year already. Of course Her being the first ever to win the Raw/SD title puts her over the edge.

Of course if she does get the #1 spot. This well enrage the 4HW fans hahaha. But I'm betting on it .


----------



## Jersey

@JC00
Where do you get these bliss pics?


----------



## starsfan24

Mostly Nia's Instagram. lmao. The pig one was from there.


----------



## 3ku1

#TeamRude


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa said they would stay in Nashville after Raw to shoot Total Divas stuff. Looks like Nia and her are taking care of a little pig for some reason, which, to the point I made yesterday, is better television than the current shitshow booking on Raw.




> If these last 2 weeks was really for Sasha to beat Bayley to go back to feuding with Alexa


I would take that over any other option, but I don't see that happening. I'm still saying it's a Fatal 4-Way.


----------



## starsfan24

Wonder if Nia bought the pig. :lol

I would watch a live stream of them taking care of the pig.


----------



## 3ku1

Must watch tv! :lol


----------



## 3ku1

thsts what they are shooting for TD. Taking care of Nias Guinee Lig lol. Makes sense I suspose. Lexi suits her


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

That pig is me if Alexa was holding me too. Don't blame him. Look at his face :lol


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887442295410307077
#TeamRude


----------



## 3ku1

Btw if they build Bayley up the past two weeks only for them to make Sasha Beat Bayley anyway. So she faces Alexa at SS anyway. Therefore making the past two weeks pointless, we'll...


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887443149290917888


----------



## 3ku1

Deserves a repost


----------



## 3ku1

Sorry @PaigeLover you posted the photo originally. But had to crop it. Photo is too good.


----------



## NasJayz

OMG I just taught how funny it would be if she named it piggie smalls and it becomes friends with natties cat 2 Paws.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

FYE Pop-up Shop at Comic-Con


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KaZaaM1

3ku1 said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887443149290917888


What is she high there or something


----------



## 3ku1

The NBA Guru said:


> What is she high there or something


Nah it's this thing called enjoying the person your with ,


----------



## FlacoMan

One year ago, our Goddess was drafted to SD


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Pretty sure the whole Nia buying a pig thing will be on Total Divas this season.


----------



## JC00

Someone did a write up on this interview when she did the media rounds the morning after GBOF










> Talked how she was in sports since she was four, and credits that for a lot of who she is today.
> She never felt that she was overwhelmed by sports, but rather challenged by them.
> Was on the cover of a cheerleading magazine and managed to make it to the finals of "Cheerleading" Olympics at Disney
> She always wanted to try out for wrestling, and finally decide to make the push and try out.
> Her mom originally did not let her try out, but after she did it secretly, she is now the biggest supporter she has.
> When asked if the feuds she has are scripted or actual beef, she referenced bruises which she said were from Sasha Banks, and talked about their match at GBOF.
> Alexa is really excited for Total Divas because she got to travel and film in places such as Japan.
> She says she keeps private a lot, and sometimes feels bad because her life is uneventful at times when filming for TD.
> She's very shy in real life, but opens up a lot when she's in her character. She has a lot of fun entertaining and being able to perform for a crowd.
> The RAW women's championship had to get shortened in order to fit her size and stature.
> She hopes that girls see her as a role model, but not her heel character.
> Is a huge Disney fan, she goes to Disney at least once a week now that she lives in Orlando. She tries to slip in references to Disney during her promos.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Is Shaemus on TD now :lol Lord


----------



## NasJayz

PaigeLover said:


>


That was awesome I wounder why she doesn't do the 450 splash maybe it has to do with her being a heel.


----------



## FlacoMan

Nia and Lana went live on Instagram, you can see more Bliss there.


----------



## Jersey

NasJayz said:


> That was awesome I wounder why she doesn't do the 450 splash maybe it has to do with her being a heel.


Heard she use to use it as her finish at nxt house shows as a babyface. She done it with a armdrag


----------



## 3ku1

And ppl say she can't wrestle...


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Is Shaemus on TD now :lol Lord


Why is he on TD? Is he dating Nia?


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Why is he on TD? Is he dating Nia?


They are in Nashville. Rusev and Lana live in Nashville. Raw was in Nashville Monday. Most likely just there hanging out with Rusev on a day off.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> And ppl say she can't wrestle...


i have a feeling they ever seen her next work and also watch her matches with their eyes closed.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> They are in Nashville. Rusev and Lana live in Nashville. Raw was in Nashville Monday. Most likely just there hanging out with Rusev on a day off.


Thought as much. Alexa may be back At home for a day or two in Orlando. Before normal schedule on Friday.


----------



## starsfan24

Didn't know she was getting an elite figure.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> FYE Pop-up Shop at Comic-Con


If she's important enough to be on the poster right next to Cena and Rollins, why isn't she at Comic Con with the other girls? 




> Is Shaemus on TD now Lord


I doubt that he's a cast member. Last night they were hanging with Gallows & Anderson, too.


----------



## 3ku1

She's not part of the 4HW or Nikki? I dunno..


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> She's not part of the 4HW or Nikki? I dunno..


Point is Nikki ain't a Horsewoman, either. I just find it interesting that they have their biggest female stars at Comic Con and they're leaving Alexa out of that group.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Point is Nikki ain't a Horsewoman, either. I just find it interesting that they have their biggest female stars at Comic Con and they're leaving Alexa out of that group.


Hmm yeah. Maybe she wasent available? She is doing Chicago CC.


----------



## starsfan24

Chicago Wizard World. But yeah. Maybe Total Divas commitments?


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Chicago Wizard World. But yeah. Maybe Total Divas commitments?


San Diego is by far the biggest and most important one. I'm not even into all that stuff, but I do know that. I don't think this Total Divas trip was so important that she couldn't have gone to San Diego for a day or two. They could have shot some stuff there as well and Renee is there, too.


----------



## 3ku1

Wwe obviously diddnt want her their. But based on the comments. Sounds like their is a real demand for Alexa their. She won't be though. 

And on Raw. Either where headed to a Fatal Four Way at SS. Or they just wasted 3 weeks to get to Sasha Alexa anyway. My pick is Nia/Alexa walk out. Beat down Sasha and Bayley. Getting retribution for the past two weeks. And Angle announces a fatal Four way at Brooklyn.


----------



## 3ku1

Deserves a repost..


----------



## JC00

What Alexa does at Wizard World is different than what the others are going to SDCC for. They are doing a panel for Mattel that is connected to them getting Barbie-like dolls released. It really makes no sense for her to be there as she doesn't have one in the initial wave that are being released. Would be kind of weird when the others are posing with their dolls and Alexa is just sitting off to the side. 

Plus I doubt she wants to do a panel with Sasha.


----------



## Banez

JC00 said:


> Plus I doubt she wants to do a panel with Sasha.


You do what your employer tells you do to, wether you like the person or you dont.

Plus WWE has history of putting people to work with each other if they dislike each other.


----------



## starsfan24

Sittin all alone. Haha


----------



## 3ku1

Well WWE clearly based on all reports like the Alexa Sasha feud due to the perceived tension. So I agree with that ^

Just to follow up. This time last year Alexa was drafted to SD. In one year. Considering WWE Officials had no real expectations for her. No one knew who she was. Hell I created this page this time two years ago. Because I thought she had a nice ass :lol. But she started to impress me when she turned heel two years ago. And who knew she would be the first ever Raw/SD champion. She worked really hard the past year. Because she had too. She was an unknown. And could possibly end the year 2017. #1 on the PWI Top 50 Woman ranking. Who knew that directionless little pixie on NXT would arguably become WWE Top Woman. Only 25 too.


----------



## JC00

Banez said:


> You do what your employer tells you do to, wether you like the person or you dont.
> 
> Plus WWE has history of putting people to work with each other if they dislike each other.


Conventions like Comic-Con and Wizard World are up to the wrestler, not the company. 


Conventions requests wrestlers based on demand, WWE narrows the list based on certain things and then asks the wrestler if they want to do it.


----------



## JC00

New action figure confirmed


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Conventions like Comic-Con and Wizard World are up to the wrestler, not the company.
> 
> 
> Conventions requests wrestlers based on demand, WWE narrows the list based on certain things and then asks the wrestler if they want to do it.


If it's based on Demand. Then why is Alexa not their? Strange. All I can think of Alexa was asked too. And declined.


----------



## JC00

Because the panel that they are doing is a Mattel panel, it isn't put on by the convention and it is connected to them releasing WWE barbie-dolls, which she doesn't have one coming out right now. All the women on the panel have dolls coming out. Mattel wanted women who were getting barbie dolls released. This had nothing to do with demand.


----------



## 3ku1

Fair enough. But you did say Conventions request Wrestlers out based on Demand. Fair enough Alexa has no partnership with any Martell Doll. But I was just wondering that's all.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Sittin all alone. Haha


I would be more than happy to sit next to her.


----------



## JC00




----------



## FlacoMan

This pig thing must be Total Divas kayfabe right? Can't image a pig as a mascot in a normal house :lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Nikki left a comment on her ig post.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## JC00

Bayley, Renee and Nikki are also endorsing Hello Fresh. Seems like they are paying some decent money for the women of WWE to promote them.


----------



## ThomasT

Hey guys!

I found this board by chance while browsing pictures on google. I figured if anyone, maybe somebody here can help me out with this super specific question/request I have. I hope it's okay to ask.

So basically I LOVE how this image turned out. Ever since I saw it I've been trying to hunt down a picture that's similar to this only with the Smackdown title because I'm trying to make a custom phone lock screen. Problem is, I haven't really found anything of the sort. 

These were the closest I could find, but they still aren't exactly what I had in mind. 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/44/7f/a1/447fa12477215e07e1a1dda597ca98a5.jpg 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.co...902661715977e517ef33--womens-wrestling-ps.jpg

I skimmed through her insta, but I couldn't find anything. Maybe on her SC or something? Does such picture even exist? If anybody could help it would be awesome. If I can't find anything that's fine too, but I thought I'd ask, just in case.


----------



## starsfan24

This one is close. Ish.


----------



## 3ku1

Obviously at home, day off. Gahh I love, that she loves my fav comedy series ever. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888158620218798081


----------



## Victor Chaos

FlacoMan said:


>


Alexa pulls off Bayley's look better than Bayley does.


----------



## Blissmella

Friends &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56619;


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Bayley, Renee and Nikki are also endorsing Hello Fresh. Seems like they are paying some decent money for the women of WWE to promote them.


Good. All wrestlers should focus on making as much money as possible and leaving the business as healthy as posssible


----------



## 3ku1

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Alexa pulls off Bayley's look better than Bayley does.


Heh I've always found it funny. How Alexa is pretty much Bayley off screen. That's why it we'll be interesting on TD. The breakdown in Kayfabe between Alexa Bliss on screen character. And Lexi Kaufmans real life personality.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

ThomasT said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I found this board by chance while browsing pictures on google. I figured if anyone, maybe somebody here can help me out with this super specific question/request I have. I hope it's okay to ask.
> 
> So basically I LOVE how this image turned out. Ever since I saw it I've been trying to hunt down a picture that's similar to this only with the Smackdown title because I'm trying to make a custom phone lock screen. Problem is, I haven't really found anything of the sort.
> 
> These were the closest I could find, but they still aren't exactly what I had in mind.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/44/7f/a1/447fa12477215e07e1a1dda597ca98a5.jpg
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.co...902661715977e517ef33--womens-wrestling-ps.jpg
> 
> I skimmed through her insta, but I couldn't find anything. Maybe on her SC or something? Does such picture even exist? If anybody could help it would be awesome. If I can't find anything that's fine too, but I thought I'd ask, just in case.


The most close I could find to it, is this one....










Another backstage Raw title version one as well....


----------



## 3ku1

@TraumaCaspian posting always a pleasure. Your Avatar .


----------



## JC00

And if any of you are wondering, ya her new figure is to scale


----------



## KC Armstrong

Is that pig actually gonna be living with her and the dogs? Does that even work?


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Is that pig actually gonna be living with her and the dogs? Does that even work?


HAha. Yeah that's what I thought. Hold on Alexa is holding onto it? Maybe TD we'll shoot stuff of Alexa, the pig, dogs, Murphy :lol. I don't know.


----------



## FlacoMan

It must be a Total Divas 'mission' to take care of the baby pig for a period of time.


----------



## KC Armstrong

FlacoMan said:


> It must be a Total Divas 'mission' to take care of the baby pig for a period of time.


Not sure about that. Lexi is rarely home these days, especially while they're shooting for the show, so that wouldn't really make sense. I guess poor Murphy, or even her parents will have to take care of that little zoo while she's gone.


----------



## FlacoMan

KC Armstrong said:


> Not sure about that. Lexi is rarely home these days, especially while they're shooting for the show, so that wouldn't really make sense. I guess poor Murphy, or even her parents will have to take care of that little zoo while she's gone.


Oh yeah that's true, I don't know then, if I remember correctly she was with the pig yesterday on that recording from the sea. Maybe she is taken it to the recordings as long as she can, and the other days f*cking Murphy does the job.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah poor guy. See ya Honey. See ya next week. Can you look after the Pig lol? Yeah.

On Raw. I wouldent mind Sasha wins clean. And they do Sasha Alexa in Brooklyn. As illogical as the storytelling would be. But I see a Fatal Four Way though. Steel Cage? Prob.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> and the other days f*cking Murphy does the job.


Don't be a hater.


----------



## FlacoMan

KC Armstrong said:


> Don't be a hater.


:cenaooh

Don't worry, brother Armstrong, I'm glad that she is happy with her relationship, I really don't hate him, it was another me who said that. :yas


----------



## 3ku1

Ppl should celebrate that guy. I mean he does nothing and gets Bliss lol. Of course they had a pre existing relationship before she went on the MR. But don't hate, celebrate .


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## KaZaaM1




----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Piers

Is she still dating Buddy Murphy ?


----------



## Victor Chaos

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is she still dating Buddy Murphy ?


They're engaged.


----------



## 3ku1

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is she still dating Buddy Murphy ?


Yeah they are engaged and live together.

Eta: Speaking about Buddy Murphy. Just read while performing at a NXT Live Main Event. He injured his ankle. Hopefully not too serious.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888302175700561920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888385763775262720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888388177123323904


----------



## JC00

Apparently has wanted a pig for awhile


----------



## 3ku1

The Dogs realising they have to share Lexi now :lol.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888302175700561920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888385763775262720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888388177123323904


Heh love the Shade from Lexi. What's the story here? Were they booing her at San Diego CC? Someone said Sasha shaded Alexa. I can beleive that :lol. Not that I see any evidence to support that. Love 4HW are going on about empowering Woman etc. And one continues to bully a 25 year old somebody. I think the 4HW were good for woman's wrestling initially. But in the long run. Really hurt woman's wrestling.


----------



## starsfan24

It's in the top tweet of the post you quoted. Basically a fan asked about her and he got booed by the crowd and everyone on the panel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888457088090951680


----------



## 3ku1

Haha dude just wanted to see some Bliss

The Woman and their support for each other! Then continue won't name names (Sasha) proceed to troll a 25 year old. Despite evidence to the contrary everyone saying she's genuine &#55357;&#56900;

When someone disses the Bliss


----------



## 3ku1

You should see Alexas recent IG story. She's in the car with Nia. On the road to a live event. And Nias recording herself with no makeup. And Lexi is like with a wtf are you doing look on her face "Why are you recording that??". Nias like "I want my fans to know what a goddess look like without makeup" :duck.

FYI the woman's match was Alexa, Nia, Emma v Sasha, Bayley, and Dana. The latter won. No shocker. Traditionally Babyfaces win at house shows.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

Anyone catch Nia's Instagram Live? Apparently Rome and Nia literally hooked Bliss up to a child's leash to keep track of her. But Instagram isn't working for me right now so I can't see it and I'm frustrated.


----------



## 3ku1

Why would they do that lol.


----------



## FlacoMan

I believe they had her grabbed by her purse.










Daaaaaaaamnn!!


----------



## 3ku1

By her purse? That makes sorta more sense. I was imagining an actual leash lol.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok it's finally working. Yes it's just the purse. And this is the best Target trip yet.


----------



## 3ku1

They always go to Target :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

Does anyone know how to download these instagram live things? I've got all this other shit figured out, but I'm always missing the best stuff unless someone posts it on YouTube.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Does anyone know how to download these instagram live things? I've got all this other shit figured out, but I'm always missing the best stuff unless someone posts it on YouTube.


I know you can get a chrome app. Where you can dl ig stories. Not sure about live though


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I know you can get a chrome app. Where you can dl ig stories. Not sure about live though


Yeah, I've got that one, but it's only for IG Stories. Live videos don't even show up for me.


----------



## 3ku1

Just some Bliss photos ?


----------



## 3ku1

Had to give it a repost. One of the best photos of her.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JafarMustDie

Throw it bacc bae ?


----------



## FlacoMan

Nia and Goddess on Facebook. They are so fun together.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> So apparently calling someone a ****** isn't even at least a temp ban.





Lenny Leonard said:


> He said "I think you and nyelator are the same ******"


Well he could have just looked at our locations


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888938080740270080


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> I doubt she makes extra for being the Women's champ. But pretty sure she gets money from conventions.


Their are if you are a champ forget where I read it but their are.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888961687277187072


----------



## starsfan24

Nia Insta.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888961687277187072


Honestly if they ever create a Woman's Tag Team Division. These two with the belts would be so good. Shake n Bake!


----------



## starsfan24

Take this with a massive grain of salt, but reddit user dvizzle (aka the belt guy), who has been pretty reliable in the past posted this.



> Original plan was save Charlotte vs Alexa for WM. Which is part of why they swapped.


----------



## 3ku1

Had a feeling about that. Champion V Champion at WM? I mean maybe Charlotte doing Twisted Bliss. Alexa acknowledged it on Twitter. Was no coincidence.Guess being on different brands. If they still are by next April. Well see. I can see them swapping them in the draft 3 months ago. To save this match. Imo it's a money match for WWE. They could do a cross brand match st mania. If wwe wanted to pursue the champion v champion idea. Maybe Charlotte goes to Raw. Or they do the female Rumble. Charlotte wins that. And goes on to face Alexa at WM. Who knows. I'm all for that though.

For SS. I wouldent mind them doing Alexa Sasha despite how illogical it would all be. But obvious they well do a Fatal Four Way for the Raw Woman in Brooklyn.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Take this with a massive grain of salt, but reddit user dvizzle (aka the belt guy), who has been pretty reliable in the past posted this.


I read yesterday that they want to get Ronda Rousey involved at WrestleMania and potentially even have a Charlotte vs Rousey match. I doubt that they have any big plans for Charlotte vs Alexa right now, even if they don't get Ronda.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I read yesterday that they want to get Ronda Rousey involved at WrestleMania and potentially even have a Charlotte vs Rousey match. I doubt that they have any big plans for Charlotte vs Alexa right now, even if they don't get Ronda.


Depends on the validity of what you read. Next April is a long time. And we all know how WWE likes to change its plans :lol. Just look st them changing their minds with the Woman match at SS.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Depends on the validity of what you read. Next April is a long time. And we all know how WWE likes to change its plans :lol. Just look st them changing their minds with the Woman match at SS.


I'm not saying it's definitely going to happen, but even without reading a rumor about it, it makes sense. Ronda is not a huge superstar anymore, but still big enough to make a difference for WWE. I mean, she's doing some embarrassing reality/competition show on ABC right now. If she needs money that badly, you better believe she would work a match at WrestleMania if they throw Lesnar money at her and treat her like the megastar she used to be a couple of years ago.


----------



## 3ku1

Read this article from CageSide about how Alexa Sasha can revolutionise woman's wrestling. Makes a point about realism and believability. Their real life tension etc. I remember Jim Cornett. Criticised current WWE. For lack of realism. So article has a point. Apparently After Sasha breaking Alexas nose twice. Sasha was like get over it, it's wrestling :lol. 


Here's what Sasha Banks v Alexa Bliss can do for the Woman's Revolution at Summerslam. No other match can.

https://www.cagesideseats.com/2017/...anks-versus-alexa-bliss-can-do-for-the-womens


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Sasha breaking Alexa nose twice. Sasha apparently told her to get over it lol.












This is the one dirtsheet rumor I would absolutely believe without even questioning it.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

I needed to repost this. Like hot damn ?


----------



## Jersey

JafarMustDie said:


> Throw it bacc bae ?


:sodone


----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not saying it's definitely going to happen, but even without reading a rumor about it, it makes sense. Ronda is not a huge superstar anymore, but still big enough to make a difference for WWE. I mean, she's doing some embarrassing reality/competition show on ABC right now. If she needs money that badly, you better believe she would work a match at WrestleMania *if they throw Lesnar money at her* and treat her like the megastar she used to be a couple of years ago.


In that case, it is probably not happening. If general reports of his cash are fairly accurate, it's pretty questionable that RR would have gotten Brawk type money when she was a bigger deal. Now? Nah.

Honestly just about the only way I see a 'Mania match with her being an eye catcher at this point is if they also involve a mainstream past star. Like Rock or something. And if they had him back, they honestly would not need her too.


----------



## 3ku1

Their was talk of Rock/Rousey v HHH/Steph few years back. That could work

OT to Alexa Charlotte being a money match at next years mania. Who knows at this stage if it would happen hypothetically speaking. Way too early to tell.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Guys.


----------



## Skermac

hottest girl in the wwe right now, imo


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS


----------



## BEE

Alexa & Nia's IG stories are more entertaining then the crap WWE puts out nowadays. Fact.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889182867938582528


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889182975908249607

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889177816998100993


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Not Alexa but just found it funny Izzy With a toothbrush. Looks like Their bedroom. Damn you Murphy :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

These instagram live vids are getting better and better every single day. Hopefully that guy uploads today's Target trip, because it looks pretty epic.


----------



## starsfan24

Best trip yet.


----------



## FlacoMan

Yeah, #ThankYouNia for these stories. We love you.


----------



## JC00

Get that jobber murphy shit out of here. People come in here for Bliss, not pics or social media posts of him.


----------



## 3ku1

N/A


----------



## 3ku1

Yes! Looks like Alexa could be throwing the first pitch at Columbus next home game...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888934637237653504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889210746441269248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889229963743940608


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Get that jobber murphy shit out of here. People come in here for Bliss, not pics or social media posts of him.


Thank you


----------



## 3ku1

Just post Bliss :lol. Yeah because your one too talk @JC00. Pull Rank pfft. Did you hear what that random user said about Bliss. This is a picture and gif thread. Right. Obviously got a problem with a picture of her dog. So what it came from the jobber. Who cares. If he posted a photo of him and Bliss I would post that. Get over it. And @PaigeLover just you know leave it.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> @PaigeLover just you know leave it.


----------



## starsfan24

That WWE Shop commercial.


----------



## 3ku1

Look man I deleted my post. But you made a comment. So I couldent help having a rebuttal. Just let it go now. From now on if I their is a pic of their dogs I well post it from Alexa Source. Lord :duck.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> That WWE Shop commercial.


 Hope they have her say when she turns face.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Get that jobber murphy shit out of here. People come in here for Bliss, not pics or social media posts of him.


As long as it's Alexa related he can post that stuff here. It's not like he's posting shirtless Murphy selfies. Murphy is not even in the picture you complained about, it was just one of their dogs.

... and while we're at it, here's new family member Larry-Steve watching UFC last night, coming at you *via Murphy's instagram stories*.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Moving on 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889272837864919041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889272194450194432


----------



## nyelator

I have a question if Murphy is in the pic or gif with Bliss is it allowed


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> I have a question if Murphy is in the pic or gif with Bliss is it allowed


:lol well man like @KC Armstrong said. If it relates to Alexa. He's not shirtless lol. It's fine in reason. But I would keep it strictly to Bliss posts.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Liked 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889151964306702336


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889286017747898368
SummerSlam commercial


----------



## 3ku1

Did you see Lana doing a Alexa? :lol. With the tantrum? Very Awkward. Welp Natayla eliminated Becky. Some where Machomanjohncena is raging.


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> I have a question if Murphy is in the pic or gif with Bliss is it allowed



Well past NXT gifs are fine IMO. I just think it's weird posting stuff from him or personal pics of them together, you know because it's the "Alexa Bliss" thread. Not the Alexa and Murphy thread. Plus 99% of the people that come in here are dudes and i'm sure most of them don't want to see him posted in here.


----------



## nyelator

@JC00 why did you quote me we are the same ****** ;D


----------



## 3ku1

See Naomi v Natayla is Sd woman match at SS :duck

Raw do Alexa Sasha


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Did you see Lana doing a Alexa?


Please don't compare them. I know what you meant, but still.

Holy fuck, that was awful. I hate to say this cause I have nothing against Lana personally, but she might be worse than Eva Marie ever was. Did you see that kick she missed by about 3 feet and Charlotte still tried to sell it? It's hilarious how bad she is. 

If they're seriously gonna do Naomi vs Nattie 1-on-1 while the Raw division gets a fatal 4-way I'm gonna be fuckin pissed. Naomi vs Natalya just screams kickoff show, no offense.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Please don't compare them. I know what you meant, but still.
> 
> Holy fuck, that was awful. I hate to say this cause I have nothing against Lana personally, but she might be worse than Eva Marie ever was. Did you see that kick she missed by about 3 feet and Charlotte still tried to sell it? It's hilarious how bad she is.
> 
> If they're seriously gonna do Naomi vs Nattie 1-on-1 while the Raw division gets a fatal 4-way I'm gonna be fuckin pissed. Naomi vs Natalya just screams kickoff show, no offense.


Oh trust me I'm not comparing them. I just thought she was awful. And awkward. Raw have to do Alexa Sasha now. That screams must watch/money match. I agree Naomi v Natayla no offends to either. Screams kick off show.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889204675672756224


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889303096676974592


----------



## KC Armstrong

They just created an instagram account for Larry-Steve.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Murphy tweeted the wrong link :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889306595225718784


----------



## KC Armstrong

No, it's the same name on both twitter & instagram. 

I thought about posting that pic just to annoy the haters in this thread, but nah.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> They just created an instagram account for Larry-Steve.
> 
> :duck


That's Natalya with her cat levels of cringe.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh it is? Just went to it. Looked fake. Twitter and IG for a Guinee Pig lord.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> That's Natalya with her cat levels of cringe.


Nattie is on a completely different level. Her cats have their own shirts, for fuck's sake.

You should actually like this, though. People create accounts for their pets so their followers don't get annoyed with all the pet pics people tend to post.




> Oh it is? Just went to it. Looked fake. Twitter and IG for a Guinee Pig lord.


You were right, actually, but the name on IG was right. There is no twitter account.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889286017747898368
> SummerSlam commercial


 I dig the art.


----------



## KaZaaM1




----------



## Jersey

My favorite duo and I'm not kidding.


----------



## FlacoMan

What do you think about tonight? Goddess on commentary for the match probably.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Nia we'll prob come out to beat down Sasha and Bayley. To make up for the past three weeks. Setting up a Fatal Four wAy at SS.


----------



## Jersey

Monday Night Bliss


----------



## FlacoMan

Video on WWE's Facebook:


----------



## Jersey

FlacoMan said:


> What do you think about tonight? Goddess on commentary for the match probably.


That would be interesting.


----------



## 3ku1

#TBNXT


----------



## JC00

If what is being reported is true Sasha isnt winning the title at Summerslam. Reportedly being moved to SD after SS, with *sigh* Naomi going to Raw


----------



## 3ku1

So Naomi can bury Alexa on Raw lol. Prefer Becky and Sasha swap. So if report is true. May suggest Alexa is still champion after SS. Unless she drops to Nia of course.


----------



## TD Stinger

JC00 said:


> If what is being reported is true Sasha isnt winning the title at Summerslam. Reportedly being moved to SD after SS, with *sigh* Naomi going to Raw


Being reported where exactly?


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> If what is being reported is true Sasha isnt winning the title at Summerslam. Reportedly being moved to SD after SS, with *sigh* Naomi going to Raw


DEJA VU!

Here we go again.


----------



## 3ku1

And Naomi debuts. Wins the title off Alexa at some random ppv post SS. Killing all Alexas heat and momentum. Really do we have to suffer this again. If Naomi does come to Raw keep her away from the title. And keep her away from Alexa.


----------



## JC00

TD Stinger said:


> Being reported where exactly?


PWI Insider, which they are one of the more reliable sites out there. Although I haven't read it myself just saw it on reddit. I also take it with a huge grain of salt hence the "If what is being reported is true"


----------



## 3ku1

PWI insider are the ones who reported Bayley Sasha to face Alexa last week. Before it was announced. So they are reliable.

When you realise it's Monday Night Bliss


----------



## starsfan24

Haven't found it on their site. Will keep looking.

Ah there's no free version so I can't look.


----------



## JC00

KaZaaM said:


>


The Rock posts a comment @ 7:50


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Nia should so come down like that when they interup the Sasha Bayley match. :duck.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889655079929696256


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889656612050403328


----------



## 3ku1

Clearly Emma's getting punished for publically critisising Raw woman creative last week. Nia just beat her in a 5 min squash match.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on Commentary

"Team Gag Reflex"

:lol

Alexa so good on the mic :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Bayley at SS


----------



## starsfan24

So damn dumb. Alexa vs Sasha with Sasha finally winning it was the way to go. Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## 3ku1

I know right. They go clean finish. And book Bayley to win? A brain damaged monkey could tell you. Alexa Sasha should of been it. Guess that report of Sasha moving to SD is true.


----------



## starsfan24

Also wouldn't mind Bayley winning it and Sasha turning heel on Bayley at Summerslam. That could work.


----------



## 3ku1

What happens to Alexa then? Double turn? Sasha turns heel on Bayley. Alexa turns face? Guess that would be okay.


----------



## JDP2016

starsfan24 said:


> So damn dumb. Alexa vs Sasha with Sasha finally winning it was the way to go. Dumb dumb dumb.





starsfan24 said:


> Also wouldn't mind Bayley winning it and Sasha turning heel on Bayley at Summerslam. That could work.


Make up your mind.


----------



## JC00

Not so sure Alexa is gonna drop the title at SS. Them actually doing Alexa/Bayley might very well mean they don't have plans on taking the title off of her just yet. Let's remember here Nikki had a 300 day title reign, AJ Lee had a 295 day title reign, Charlotte had a 196 day title reign and even Kaitlyn had a 155 day title reign. So they have never been opposed to letting a women hold the title for a bit.


----------



## 3ku1

I think Stars Fan was just saying. They should of done Alexa Sasha. But seeing they are going Alexa Bayley. Best Scenario. Would be a double turn. But I agree I don't see them taking the title off Alexa. Just yet now.


----------



## starsfan24

JDP2016 said:


> Make up your mind.


Lmao at that point I was trying to come up with something after not getting Alexa vs Sasha.


----------



## JDP2016

JC00 said:


> Not so sure Alexa is gonna drop the title at SS. Them actually doing Alexa/Bayley might very well mean they don't have plans on taking the title off of her just yet. Let's remember here Nikki had a 300 day title reign, AJ Lee had a 295 day title reign, Charlotte had a 196 day title reign and *even Kaitlyn had a 155 day title reign.*


WOW. That long? Sasha can't even get 30 days. :frown2:


----------



## FlacoMan

I am more confused now.


----------



## JC00

But typical WWE, completely killed a feud that had huge buzz and really was one of the most anticipated feuds


----------



## JC00




----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Renee :sodone


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I'm not watching the show so I was curious as to why "Team Gag Reflex" was trending thinking it was something hilarious. Well, it was but it just so happened to come from Queen Blissy. :x:x :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Bliss said that :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

HerNotThem said:


> I'm not watching the show so I was curious as to why "Team Gag Reflex" was trending thinking it was something hilarious. Well, it was but it just so happened to come from Queen Blissy. :x:x :lol


I guess you can say the Goddess is a trendsetter.


----------



## JDP2016

Yeah the writers really know how to make her sound great.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah the credit should go to the writers for that, please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889678696734502916


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889671512227278848


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

Burnt :lol


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889671512227278848


Sasha made the Paige comment 2 weeks ago. So I guess before Paige no woman in the history of wrestling wore a black leather jacket.











Yep, no-one



And call me biased but Alexa absolutely buried her here. Shitting on her for having no merchandise. That's what we call "burned 'em with truth" it's funny because it's 100% true


----------



## 3ku1

Looks better on Alexa then Paige anyway.


----------



## 3ku1

FlacoMan said:


>


While the build up to their match in Brooklyn has been absolutely Illogical. And while clearly Alexa/Sasha is preferable. I'm not completely mad about Alexa Bayley. Alexa Sasha has a sense of realism about it. Due to their perceived real life tension. Maybe WWE see the potential so they are holding it back. Alexa and Bayley have great in ring chemistry. I enjoyed their Payback match. Not ER so much. But hopefully it's built decent the next three weeks. And we get a steel Cage match, or Last Man Standing. If we get a real good match. I'll be happy.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Looks better on Alexa then Paige anyway.


Everything looks better on her.


----------



## 3ku1

If you missed the very very Good match from Bayley/Sasha. Includes some classic Bliss commentary. And the Bliss/Bayley stand off. All in all a good night for the Raw Woman (even though it should of been Alexa/Sasha).


----------



## nyelator

That Sasha Frog Splash................. no great


----------



## 3ku1

Just lol


----------



## 3ku1

Best Scenario. Is prob Alexa drops to Bayley. And Sasha turns Heel on Bayley. But I don't see them taking the title off Alexa just yet.


----------



## Victor Chaos

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889671512227278848




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889709746986508288


----------



## KC Armstrong

I am so fucking confused. I just don't get it. The logical next step would be Sasha turning heel and screwing Bayley after the way they set this up tonight, so that will definitely NOT HAPPEN. Instead, they're putting the title right back on Bayley after a looong 3 months. What a road to redemption. 

:duck

Sending Sasha to SmackDown would be the all-time dumbest move. Are you kidding me? So rather than having feuds with Alexa and Bayley (including heel turn), you want to send her to SmackDown so we can watch Charlotte vs Sasha for the 5000th time? This has to be a joke. It just has to be.

Emma and Paige are among the jealous haters, I see. Well, Paige buried her own career so she really shouldn't open her mouth right now, and Emma? What the fuck did Emma do all those years before Alexa showed up on the main roster? A failed comedy act with Santino, got suspended for shoplifting, a failed gimmick that was so horrible they had to retire it after one appearance and a few injuries. This begs the question: Is Alexa reaallyy the reason why Emma can't get any "opportunities"? I don't think so, honey.

I apologize for the little rant, but I'm just sick and tired of these jealous bitches. Focus on getting your shit together instead of whining on social media every week.


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah I don't see Bayley winning the title imo. Look st other female Reigns. I see them making Alexa hold onto it for a bit longer. I think Sasha could screw Bayley. Turning heel at SS. Who the fuck knows anyway :lol. It's all so illogical. Let's send Sasha to SD. To have the millionth Charlotte Sasha feud. And not do the Fresh Sasha Alexa feud.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> So damn dumb. Alexa vs Sasha with Sasha finally winning it was the way to go. Dumb dumb dumb.


Sasha is about to go to SD after summerslam so that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> That Sasha Frog Splash................. no great


RVD isn't bothered by that lackluster fake splash lol.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Sasha is about to go to SD after summerslam so that wouldn't make sense.


Sasha going to SD AT ALL Doesent make sense. When they are just basically throwing away Alexa Sasha.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Sasha going to SD AT ALL Doesent make sense. When they are just basically throwing away Alexa Sasha.


 It's happening during the second superstar shake up. Asuka, Gionna or IT duo might come to raw.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> RVD isn't bothered by that lackluster fake splash lol.


I think Ryback's was better


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> I think Ryback's was better


 I wouldn't call his a frog splash, it's more of a regular splash.


----------



## JC00

Someone who is pretty reliable (had the Kurt Angle storyline leading to Jason Jordan, when Joe was debuting, that Khali was returning and that Alexa/Nia wasn't the Summerslam Raw women's match) is saying no plans of a shake up after Summerslam


----------



## JC00

nyelator said:


> That Sasha Frog Splash................. no great


Ya I mean if you are gonna shit on Alexa for "stealing" Paige's jacket then you really need to be hitting the frog splash a lot better than that.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> a failed gimmick that was so horrible they had to retire it after one appearance


According to Ryan Satin who is reliable, his source told him the Emmalina thing was delayed because Emma was half-assing it (or at least WWE thought she was) so they had to keep delaying it hoping she'd come around and then they just gave up and let her go back to the gimmick she had.

Ya the Emmalina thing was dumb but don't sit here and whine about TV time and other women getting pushes when you basically gave the middle finger to the WWE when they were going to give you a push. 

And really I actually have to admire WWE's pettiness after her twitter rant last week, having her in a segment saying she'd basically bang Jason Jordan so Angle would give her TV time and then getting squashed by Nia. 

That was someone's way of telling her to "Shut the fuck up"


----------



## JC00

Emma can stay salty, Alexa will be down in Cabo having a good time for the next few days.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> According to Ryan Satin who is reliable, his source told him the Emmalina thing was delayed because Emma was half-assing it (or at least WWE thought she was) so they had to keep delaying it hoping she'd come around and then they just gave up and let her go back to the gimmick she had.
> 
> Ya the Emmalina thing was dumb but don't sit here and whine about TV time and other women getting pushes when you basically gave the middle finger to the WWE when they were going to give you a push.
> 
> And really I actually have to admire WWE's pettiness after her twitter rant last week, having her in a segment saying she'd basically bang Jason Jordan so Angle would give her TV time and then getting squashed by Nia.
> 
> That was someone's way of telling her to "Shut the fuck up"


Their quick to stomp those things out since Zack Ryder 


JC00 said:


> Ya I mean if you are gonna shit on Alexa for "stealing" Paige's jacket then you really need to be hitting the frog splash a lot better than that.


I agree


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## starsfan24

That was awesome :lol


----------



## NasJayz

Dolorian said:


>


OMG I Love her. >


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

:lol if she's not the best promo talent in Wwe today..

"Oh look the Four Horsewoman. That's great. I beat them"

:duck


----------



## Zappers

Said it before, say it again. Alexa Bliss is so dam marketable.

She's a great spokesperson for the WWE. Just look at her interviews/talk show appearances. BTW, you don't see Naomi doing that many shows as champion.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


So SO sexy ?


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Emma can stay salty, Alexa will be down in Cabo having a good time for the next few days.



Cabo? Oh dear Lord, more Alexa bikini goodness. The only bad thing about her joining TD is the fact that we have to wait until probably November to see it.

By the way, isn't it ironic that while Nikki in many fans' eyes is not considered a "pioneer" of the women's revolution and actually looked down upon, she is the one actually being supportive and cheerleading other girls being successful? For most of these haters backstage, all that feminism/girl power stuff is pure bullshit. They're too worried about hating, backstabbing and tearing people down. Nikki, on the other hand, actually lives those things. 

Hopefully Nikki becomes a "free agent" when she returns as well so she and Lexi can get it on at some point. That was one of the programs I always wanted to see on SmackDown.




> According to Ryan Satin who is reliable, his source told him the Emmalina thing was delayed because Emma was half-assing it (or at least WWE thought she was) so they had to keep delaying it hoping she'd come around and then they just gave up and let her go back to the gimmick she had.


My point exactly. Rather than taking a good hard look at herself, asking why everything she has done on the main roster has been a horrible failure, she wants to shit on other girls who are more successful than her. But hey, keep it up, Emma. We saw what last week's angry tweets led to, a nice little squash at the hands of Nia.


----------



## JC00

That video at Loot Crate was great. Her Loot Crate idea board was great, "anti-what headphones", "pursed sized kendo stick" and then this 










Now that short live video she did from there makes more sense. Thought it was way too short and figured they might have been doing something else with her there.]


Also Bray Wyatt was buried by that one dude "I like winners"


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Cabo? Oh dear Lord, more Alexa bikini goodness. The only bad thing about her joining TD is the fact that we have to wait until probably November to see it.
> 
> By the way, isn't it ironic that while Nikki in many fans' eyes is not considered a "pioneer" of the women's revolution and actually looked down upon, she is the one actually being supportive and cheerleading other girls being successful? For most of these haters backstage, all that feminism/girl power stuff is pure bullshit. They're too worried about hating, backstabbing and tearing people down. Nikki, on the other hand, actually lives those things.
> 
> Hopefully Nikki becomes a "free agent" when she returns as well so she and Lexi can get it on at some point. That was one of the programs I always wanted to see on SmackDown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly. Rather than taking a good hard look at herself, asking why everything she has done on the main roster has been a horrible failure, she wants to shit on other girls who are more successful than her. But hey, keep it up, Emma. We saw what last week's angry tweets led to, a nice little squash at the hands of Nia.


Alexa and Nikki seem to get on very well. Nikkis always has been very pleasentery towards Alexa. Nikki your right is a great example of actual
Empowerment. I remember One time Nikki was asked on Twitter who her favourite Woman was to work with. She said Alexa. So yeah I'm really keen for a programme from these two. Imagine the ass gifs :lol.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Sasha Bayley. With Alexas smile #2 On Top Ten Raw moments.


----------



## Wildcat410

JC00 said:


> According to Ryan Satin who is reliable, his source told him the Emmalina thing was delayed because Emma was half-assing it (or at least WWE thought she was) so they had to keep delaying it hoping she'd come around and then they just gave up and let her go back to the gimmick she had.
> 
> Ya the Emmalina thing was dumb but don't sit here and whine about TV time and other women getting pushes when you basically gave the middle finger to the WWE when they were going to give you a push.


If it went down that way, then I really don't understand her thought process. It almost comes off like the wrestling version of a clipboard holding QB not wanting to go on the field unless the coach calls plays they agree with. :hbkshrug


----------



## 3ku1

Ha notice the Alexa sign someone's holding in the crowd.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Where she belongs the front. Funny that seems to suggest all the matches at SS. 

Alexa v Bayley

Natty v Naomi

Bruan v Roman v Lesnar v Joe

Cena v Jinder v Nukumara


----------



## KaZaaM1




----------



## starsfan24

alexa_bliss_wwe_Had an amazing time tonight in #Cabo with thenikkibella ! So much amazing food, fun & drinks &#55357;&#56856; acrebaja


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I would think they would want to set up Sasha vs Bayley for Summerslam, however the way it seems now I could see Sasha's turning on Bayley at SS and set up there match at the following PPV or they could still have Sasha turn on Bayley in the coming weeks before SS and turn it into Triple Threat match with Bayley, Sasha and Alexa at SS.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Some nice words by Nikki too

Had such an amazing day with this champ. Her story is incredible and truly inspiring. I'm so excited for the world to get to know her more. This fall. She models strength and courage. And has conquered so much, that I don't think the world even knows! So proud of everything she's accomplished.


----------



## 3ku1

...........


----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> I would think they would want to set up Sasha vs Bayley for Summerslam, however the way it seems now I could see Sasha's turning on Bayley at SS and set up there match at the following PPV or they could still have Sasha turn on Bayley in the coming weeks before SS and turn it into Triple Threat match with Bayley, Sasha and Alexa at SS.


Hmm well if they add Sasha Over the next three weeks. You have to beleive Nia we'll want in too Kayfabe terms. Then we got a multi woman match on our hands. So my preference is maybe Alexa, Bayley, Sasha. But prefer Sasha to screw Bayley at SS. But triple threat could work Alexa getting a pin over Sasha. Then maybe after match Sasha turns on Bayley. We'll see. I don't see this happening though. Alexa Bayley is set in stone.


----------



## JC00




----------



## NasJayz

Alexa is going against Bayley in the Sexiest Champion Tournament. I voted for little miss Bliss of course.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Some nice words by Nikki too
> 
> Had such an amazing day with this champ. Her story is incredible and truly inspiring. I'm so excited for the world to get to know her more. This fall. She models strength and courage. And has conquered so much, that I don't think the world even knows! So proud of everything she's accomplished.



Love it. 

Is that the Kevin Dunn seal of approval, by the way? I mean, it looks like Alexa and Nikki were the only cast members they flew out to Cabo. Maryse and Nia are not there with them. I would assume some of the SmackDown ladies will probably join them tomorrow, but still it must be a good sign for Alexa to get 1-on-1 time with the biggest star of the show. Looks like she will be heavily featured in the show and not some afterthought who is only there to fill out the cast.

I'm sure Sasha, Emma, etc can't wait for this episode. Alexa and Nikki having a heart to heart conversation in which Alexa opens up about her past struggles. #Glorious













Becky getting buried by these stats, Jesus...


----------



## 3ku1

Just rewatching this backstage promo from Alexa. Has to be one one of her best. It was entertaining, engaging, funny etc. She then shifted the tone and it got real really fast lol. Her comment about Bayley being at home with her mini Bayleys :duck. And Sashas ego couldent stand loosing to Bayley. Not to mention the big pop she got in the end. It was very Rock-Esque. I'm not saying she's the female Rock or anything. But just in terms. You can't hate Bliss, you either love to hate her, or hate to love her. Perfect heel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889968794176638976


----------



## 3ku1

&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Jersey

NasJayz said:


> Alexa is going against Bayley in the Sexiest Champion Tournament. I voted for little miss Bliss of course.


Nevermind lol.


----------



## Dell

KC Armstrong said:


> Becky getting buried by these stats, Jesus...


I suppose this includes total diva clips. So excluding that Alexa is far ahead of everyone on the roster. Kween confirmed.


----------



## 3ku1

Theirs no TD clips of Alexa yet though. So that excludes that.

In any case. Top Merch seller. Top YT Stats. Arguably their most marketable woman. Arguably best in promos. It's not a surprise why they are pushing her so hard. She's going to be a star.


----------



## Zidar

Dell said:


> I suppose this includes total diva clips. So excluding that Alexa is far ahead of everyone on the roster. Kween confirmed.


Nikki has alot of videos with Miz and Cena, and Alexa's been in the title picture the whole year. 

Other than Nikki, this is essentially just a list of who's been in the title picture from most to least, since they refuse to do any interesting secondary storylines with the women for some reason.

So I wouldn't use this as ammo to prove drawing power or anything.


3ku1 said:


> No it's stats from who has over 500k views on average on YT.


Right. And the more you're in a prime position to get views, the more you'll get obviously. Just look at the people after Alexa. 

Bayley 2nd most time contending.
Naomi 3rd most time contending.
Sasha and Charlotte 4th and 5th, you get the idea.


----------



## 3ku1

No it's stats from who has over 500k views on average on YT.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


 For some this is a dream match.


----------



## Dell

omg I love this, her heel personality is amazing


----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

That tight pants...


----------



## Jersey

Dell said:


> *her heel personality is amazing*


I'm gonna miss it when she turns face







.


----------



## Jersey

Bliss & Nikki


----------



## Dell

Me too, wish she would just stay heel forever, fits her much better imo. 

I also thought her makeup was really good on Raw this week, very attractive.


----------



## 3ku1

She should stay heel for a while yet. She's arguably the top heel in the company ATM. She's just a perfect heel. But don't be surprised if later down the track WWE decide on a face turn. They clearly see huge potential and money in a Bliss face turn. The amount of merch she shifts. Her size she's a natural underdog. Her looks. She's going to be so over. But hopefully. They keep her heel for a while yet.


----------



## KaZaaM1




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Bliss & Nikki


Damn i need this to air lol. Why is Alexa so sexy and she's fully clothed. Based on Nikkis IG post. Sounds like Alexa opens up about her strcareer goes when she was younger. And rise into Wwe. Hmm maybe this TD thing won't be too bad lol.

I also need a programme from these too. When Nikki returns as a free agent.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha can't help adding her two piece per usual


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Sasha can't help adding her two piece per usual


What did sasha say?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> What did sasha say?


She just said "Bayley". In response to Wwe saying may the better woman win.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> She just said "Bayley". In response to WWE saying may the better woman win.


Lol she's so hurt.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Reading a lot of the response on social media. A lot of ppl are not into Alexa Bayley again. And really wanted Alexa Sasha 2. Well. Hopefully they build Alexa Bayley better this time. I would love a Iron Woman Match.


----------



## JC00

https://www.wwe.com/polls/new-season-7-total-divas-cast-member-most-excited-to-see


----------



## JC00

JC00 said:


>


Well add another one to this because her Loot Crate video is already at 410k.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## 3ku1

Interesting how Sasha fans are going on about how Sashas hand was up during Bayleys pin fall. That suggests me a work. It we'll be brought up on Raw. And we maybe leading to a multi woman match after all. Well they may have a Bayley/Sasha rematch. And Sasha wins this time lol. I wouldent put it past WWE.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890386773553152000


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890386773553152000


Damn, I just saw a short clip of that accident. Absolutely horrifying.




> Hmm maybe this TD thing won't be too bad lol.


I'm glad to see you finally coming around on this. Lexi on TD will be #Glorious. :grin2:











No shit, Sherlock. In another poll, 62% of the fans say the sky is blue.


----------



## 3ku1

.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> Damn i need this to air lol. Hmm maybe this TD thing won't be too bad lol.


Alexa turning even the most vocal oppositions into Total Divas watchers.


----------



## 3ku1

Banez said:


> Alexa turning even the most vocal oppositions into Total Divas watchers.


Haha well I wouldent go as far and say I'll Be an avid watcher or anything. But sounds like Alexa well be featured prominently on the show. And from all considered well come across positively. Be good to hear about her past struggles etc. Concerned about Kayfabe. But then again Kayfabe is dead, isint it.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

LOL why is she kissing Alexas eye. I have a feeling we'll see mostly Alexa/NIKKI when this stuff airs.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Nice for some .


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


>


Seriously, screw everybody who hates on this show. :grin2:

Also, I'm 95% certain Lana would go there...


----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


> Seriously, screw everybody who hates on this show. :grin2:
> 
> Also, I'm 95% certain Lana would go there...


Cue the Hot Lesbian Action background music.


----------



## 3ku1

The fantasy is nice lol. Reality . Alexa is the kinda woman EVERYONE would find attractive. 

Anyway She'll Be back in Orlando tomorrow. One day then on the road again. Boy no rest for the wicked.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> The fantasy is nice lol. Reality . Alexa is the kinda woman EVERYONE would find attractive.
> 
> Anyway She'll Be back in Orlando tomorrow. One day then on the road again. Boy no rest for the wicked.


Nikki said her world was gonna be blissful all week long so I don't think they're leaving tomorrow. Shit, let her chill in Cabo for a few more days and let the other chicks work the live events. 2 weeks ago Bayley and Sasha were off doing other stuff, not working live events, so let the champ get some rest for a change.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Nikki said her world was gonna be blissful all week long so I don't think they're leaving tomorrow. Shit, let her chill in Cabo for a few more days and let the other chicks work the live events. 2 weeks ago Bayley and Sasha were off doing other stuff, not working live events, so let the champ get some rest for a change.


Tbf Sasha was in OZ and NZ promoting the Tour. But yeah sure Alexa has been working so many live events. So yeah give her a well deserved rest. I only said she would be home tomorrow because she was last week. If she stays in Cabo few more days good on her.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I know Sasha was promoting shit, but technically shooting Total Divas is "work", too. Work with an awesome view, but work nonetheless.


----------



## Wildcat410

3ku1 said:


> The fantasy is nice lol. Reality . *Alexa is the kinda woman EVERYONE would find attractive. *
> 
> Anyway She'll Be back in Orlando tomorrow. One day then on the road again. Boy no rest for the wicked.


----------



## 3ku1

According to Meltzer Raw we'll address sashas arm being up in her match with Bayley. ��. It's meltzer thiugh. He also thought WWE were doing Alexa Nia.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> According to Meltzer Raw we'll address sashas arm being up in her match with Bayley. ��. It's meltzer thiugh. He also thought WWE were doing Alexa Nia.



What's much worse is that Meltzer is now reporting about a post-SummerSlam superstar shakeup as well. If they're really trading Sasha for Naomi, Total Divas will be the only thing to look forward to in the next few months, because both women's divisions will fucking suck. It's gonna be so much fun watching the same damn feuds we saw for months pre-WrestleMania all over again rather than fresh, new programs. Thanks, Vince. Really appreciate it.


----------



## 3ku1

Awww her legs lol.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> What's much worse is that Meltzer is now reporting about a post-SummerSlam superstar shakeup as well. If they're really trading Sasha for Naomi, Total Divas will be the only thing to look forward to in the next few months, because both women's divisions will fucking suck. It's gonna be so much fun watching the same damn feuds we saw for months pre-WrestleMania all over again rather than fresh, new programs. Thanks, Vince. Really appreciate it.


Yeah well if they trade Sasha. Without doing the Sasha/Alexa programme. Then we'll WWE really are stupid. Rather Becky come to Raw, then Naomi. Sasha v Charlotte and and Naomi v Alexa. Lord. I mean hell it can't get any worser. Even before the potential draft post SS. They are doing Alexa Bayley AGAIN :duck. 

Official: Sasha Alexa we have hit lightning in a bottle!

Vince: Send Sasha to Raw damn it!


----------



## Jersey

@KC ArmstrongStart a podcast already










On a serious note I don't want to see Naomi squash Bliss again. Now if Bliss turn face then that'll be something different.


----------



## JC00

I wonder if Lana is legitimate bi-sexual or drunk bi-sexual. 2nd time we've seen her kiss/try to kiss Alexa.


----------



## FlacoMan

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## 3ku1

Wild imaginations in here lol.

Boy with the draft post SS. Potentially Naomi swapping for Sasha. Would be such a brain dead decision. I don't understand. Sasha/Alexa could revolutionise the woman's division like no other match or feud can. Why are they dropping it to watch Alexa squash Bayley for the billionth time? It just defies belief. 

So yeah I rather Alexa turn face post SS. If that means avoiding another potential Naomi feud. I don't get why WWE are throwing away potentially fresh feuds like Sasha/Alexa for example. For rehashed feuds in Bayley/Alexa. And potentially Sasha/Charlotte and Alexa/Naomi. &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## 3ku1

New Merch.


----------



## JC00

https://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-five-feet-of-fury-t-shirt/L20017.html?dwvar_L20017_color=Black


----------



## 3ku1

Damn I like that shirt.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas ig story.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> I wonder if Lana is legitimate bi-sexual or drunk bi-sexual. 2nd time we've seen her kiss/try to kiss Alexa.


Can you blame her?


----------



## 3ku1

#BlissFit


----------



## 3ku1

Nikki posted a few photos in their bikinis on a boat. Lexi is not in any of them. Not surprising though. Maybe she's gone home? Who knows.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nattie: "We're in Lexico, Mex" 













> Nikki posted a few photos in their bikinis on a boat. Lexi is not in any of them. Not surprising though. Maybe she's gone home? Who knows.


Yeah, looks like she left. From Cabo to Buffalo. I'm sure she's thrilled about that.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

I need this shirt in my life.


----------



## JC00

Judging by the boat in Natalya's picture and the boat they were taken pictures on, it looks like the same one. She obviously just isn't going to be in any bikini pictures. But looking at recent IG stories from them she's gone now

. She could have probably stayed and just missed tomorrow's house show but she didn't. Whereas you got Bayley who took off a couple of house shows to go to the MYC. Funny. Use that the next time someone thinks what Sasha said is really the truth.


----------



## 3ku1

From Wrestlezsone explaining why WWE are pushing Bayley again. And why the rumoured Fatal Four Way did not occur.

"For a number of months, Bayley has been a victim of inconsistent booking from WWE Creative. After consecutive losses to Alexa Bliss, as well as others jumping ahead of her, it seemed as if Bayley would not be involved in the Raw Women’s Championship picture any time soon.

However, there seems to be a revived state of interest for the former champion. According to the Wrestling Observer Radio, WWE officials are looking to “rehab” Bayley, which is why she was granted the opportunity to face Bliss at SummerSlam, despite rumors that a four-way was going to occur."

If true. Wwe are truley stupid. Wow what a road to redemption for Bayley. A three week "rehab".

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/866...n-bayleys-summerslam-push#pX2KaeWo9h49UcLc.99


----------



## KC Armstrong

Just fuck all these reports. They all know jack shit. Meltzer reported about a month ago that Bayley was gonna have a "diminished role" on RAW for a while, and here she is about to win the title again at the 2nd biggest show of the year. He should just officially change his name to Dave "Uh, they changed their mind again" Meltzer.


----------



## Banez

revived state of interest :lmao Look at old dave trying to use fancy words for situation like "switching person in the title scene"

Funny how these reports pop up just AFTER something got announced. Where were their inside sources before this?

No wait i forgot... plans changed :aryha


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think Bayleys winning the title at SS. Just seems everytime some are so sure she is. She retains. I Don't think they well take the title offvher just yet. I expect a Sasha heel turn. Someone did say Sasha we'll take the title with her to the Tcas. She's not anywhere near the picture lol. We'll see what happens.

Plans changed seems to happen a lot with WWE. Dave seems to be making ALOT of assumptions here :duck. That's the thing with WWE and their announcements. They seem to change their mind on a weekly basis. Then you've got "Observers" like Dave. Thinking he's ahead of the curve. I agree where was his inside sources before the announcement? All they've done is switch from Sasha to Bayley. Well Bayley win the title? Heck knows. Probably not.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Jersey

I'm starting to think that the plans aren't final on Bliss vs Bayley. Somehow I think WWE will insert Sasha into the mix to make it a triple threat.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Sasha had her arm up. That was no coincidence. So probably be brought up. What about Nia? Maybe she's added? Or she Faces Emma at SS. 

Sasha could turn Heel on Bayley. On Raw. Triple threat.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yeah Sasha had her arm up. That was no coincidence. So probably be brought up. What about Nia? Maybe she's added? Or she Faces Emma at SS.
> 
> Sasha could turn Heel on Bayley. On Raw. Triple threat.


My theory is Sasha will turn either this week or perhaps next week, Bliss and Nia start to have friction causing nia to attack Bliss, which in turn bliss becomes the face while nia remains heel.


----------



## Zidar

3ku1 said:


> Yeah Sasha had her arm up. *That was no coincidence.* So probably be brought up. What about Nia? Maybe she's added? Or she Faces Emma at SS.
> 
> Sasha could turn Heel on Bayley. On Raw. Triple threat.


If it wasn't a coincidence, they would've brought it up. The camera angle someone got that picture from was literally on screen for less than one second, it's borderline impossible to notice your first time watching.

It's just some overly salty Sasha fan that can't accept that she lost, and others jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Zidar

Another thing, ya'll need to stop taking everything Meltzer says so literally, especially 3ku1. During his RAW review, he makes assumptions based on what was shown, and other sites use it like it's real backstage news, when it's not. 

Unless it comes from the newsletter, don't trust it.


----------



## 3ku1

Really All of Daves views and observations are his own assumptions. I'm shocked ��


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Peanutbutterman said:


> Does anybody here want to see Alexa get slimed on Nickelodeon? I would.


:lol. Okay buddy.


----------



## 3ku1

According to Cageside the most Consecutive Ppv events in a row, as of July from the Woman. To Qualify based on amount of time on the Main Card.

1. Charlotte 24 ppvs in a row (we'll prob end at SS, unless she has a match)

Next

2. Bliss, Becky, Natayla, Bayley (ended at GBOF) 5 ppvs 

3. Sasha and Lana 2 ppvs 

Damn Charlotte run may come to an end though. Alexa and Natayla we'll come to 6 in a row at SS.


----------



## Jersey

Peanutbutterman said:


> Does anybody here want to see Alexa get slimed on Nickelodeon? I would.


Nope


----------



## Jersey

Peanutbutterman said:


> why not?


 No idea tbh lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Just a bit random buddy. Why would you want to see her be slimed lol.


----------



## Jersey

WWe would probably have the bellas attend it with her.


----------



## 3ku1

I see it in theory. I just don't see the context behind it.


If it is Alexa v Bayley. And Sasha is not inserted. Or Nia. I would love An iron woman match.

Tbh the match won't change until 30/8. Alexa Bayley are on the official poster. It's the match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Peanutbutterman said:


> Or Bayley could slime Alexa to get revenge on her!


----------



## 3ku1

HEY that could outdo the This is your life segment :duck.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Team Rude reunited


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## 3ku1

God she's just so marketable. Such star power.


----------



## 3ku1

Dolorian said:


>


That ass &#55357;&#56845;. This thread officially gone over 9K posts .


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> HEY that could outdo the This is your life segment :duck.


I bet you the wwe creative is reading this and thinking.











>


----------



## 3ku1

A look at Alexa and Nikkis room in Cabo &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891282318450622464
FYI Bliss winning just with over 50% of the vote.


----------



## Jersey

Bliss is retaining no doubt about that.


----------



## starsfan24

I feel the exact opposite TBH.


----------



## JC00

Genuinely have no clue and won't even guess. Everyone thought after GBOF Alexa/Sasha was going to continue and were all wrong. 

Could see either thing happening. I still think it's a bit odd that they changed the Alexa/Sasha finish day of for Sasha to win by countout and then started the Bayley thing the next night.

Makes me wonder if they decided to give Alexa a Big 4 PPV win (after she did the job at WM, whereas Bayley went over at WM) and they pushed Alexa/Sasha to after Summerslam and that will be the autumn feud for the women's title.Because even if WWE are a bunch of fucking idiots when it comes to booking they have to realize especially after their match that the Alexa/Sasha feud should be more than a one week feud that had really no build other than a stare down for 30 seconds after Sasha won the gauntlet match and a tag match. 

Just no way I can believe they'd let Sasha and Alicia Fox have a longer feud.than Alexa and Sasha especially after the buzz it generated.

I get people are saying "Bayley comeback" story but ever think that they could be going for "Bayley can't beat Alexa when it matters"?


----------



## 3ku1

:lol 



"Now I've got a message for all the other drivers out their. If you smell a delicious, crispy smell after the race, it's not your tailpipe. It's just a little of Shake... and Bake!"


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Genuinely have no clue and won't even guess. Everyone thought after GBOF Alexa/Sasha was going to continue and were all wrong.
> 
> Could see either thing happening. I still think it's a bit odd that they changed the Alexa/Sasha finish day of for Sasha to win by countout and then started the Bayley thing the next night.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they decided to give Alexa a Big 4 PPV win (after she did the job at WM, whereas Bayley went over at WM) and they pushed Alexa/Sasha to after Summerslam and that will be the autumn feud for the women's title.Because even if WWE are a bunch of fucking idiots when it comes to booking they have to realize especially after their match that the Alexa/Sasha feud should be more than a one week feud that had really no build other than a stare down for 30 seconds after Sasha won the gauntlet match and a tag match.
> 
> Just no way I can believe they'd let Sasha and Alicia Fox have a longer feud.than Alexa and Sasha especially after the buzz it generated.
> 
> I get people are saying "Bayley comeback" story but ever think that they could be going for "Bayley can't beat Alexa when it matters"?


Rumour is a Sasha Heel Turn is coming soon. So I'm thinking Sasha we'll turn on Bayley at SS. And the title feud after SS is Alexa/Sasha. Alexa maybe face at that point. She's such a great heel. I think it's too early. But I can see WWE doing that. I agree I can't see Wwe not doing Alexa Sasha beyond one Gauntlet match and some finish at GBOF. That's how I see it anyway. They may decide to give Alexa a big 4 ppv win after she did the job at WM.


----------



## NasJayz

Peanutbutterman said:


> I think it could be pretty funny. Bayley could dump a bucket of slime on Alexa and then she would act all disgusted.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Wildcat410

Mango13 said:


>


Two hottest chicks on the main roster. :justsayin


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891325620025741312


----------



## 3ku1

From Cageside. Nikki wants to face Alexa in a title match one day. Talks about how happy she is for Alexa And Bayley 

"Gosh, I would love to just go against her at SummerSlam. Actually, I'm so excited for her and Bayley, it's going to be incredible. But that's a dream, one day, to go against Alexa Bliss for the title. How cool would that be?"


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> From Cageside. Nikki wants to face Alexa in a title match one day. Talks about how happy she is for Alexa And Bayley
> 
> "Gosh, I would love to just go against her at SummerSlam. Actually, I'm so excited for her and Bayley, it's going to be incredible. But that's a dream, one day, to go against Alexa Bliss for the title. How cool would that be?"



Sign me up for that. Trade Nikki to Raw when she comes back and let's do it.


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


 These two should've kissed


----------



## JC00




----------



## NasJayz

PaigeLover said:


> These two should've kissed


French Kiss. :x




:grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

Some photos from one of the live events this WE.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

My Piggy Taking a nap ������... and yes he has an instagram lol.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

So apparently Emma's brilliant idea to put herself back in a better position within the company is to make fat jokes about other girls... Unreal. Perfect comeback by Nia, laying the smackdown on Emma's candy ass.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I saw that. Her fans are no better too. Maybe if Emma worked hard. Instead of making fat jokes On Twitter, whining, partying in Vegas etc. She may get somewhere. Not that I care lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Lana lol. Not complaining. But be a bit more subtle. Alexa looks cute.

On SS. I like the idea of Alexa retaining obviously. But I see Sasha turning heel at SS. Turning on Bayley. Starting a programme between the two next ppv. Love the idea of Nikki returning as a free agent, and they start a programme. Nikki as face, Alexa as heel obviously.

That said though the woman's match for the NZ show in Christchurch has been revealed. A Six Pack Challenge. For the Woman Title. Alexa v Bayley v Sasha v Emma v Mickie v Nia. Not that it suggests plans post SS. Does not say who's champ.


----------



## Arya Dark

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891842989697318913


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa liked. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891426924538540033


----------



## 3ku1

When someone hates on the Bliss

Me:


----------



## JC00

Oh look another shirt


----------



## JC00

Current shirt counts

Bayley- 13
Sasha- 12 
Alexa- 10 
Becky- 6
Charlotte- 3


But people will continue to say that she doesn't sell. Just wondering if she doesn't how did WWE authorize 10 shirts in 7 months.


----------



## starsfan24

Ohhhh I like that one.


----------



## Jersey

*M.N.B*


----------



## JC00

heel_troll's current sig pic 












Guy clearly has mental issues


So which one of you is his alt account or which one of you screenshotted him the posts in there? Although I think i'm pretty sure I know


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> heel_troll's current sig pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy clearly has mental issues
> 
> 
> So which one of you is his alt account or which one of you screenshotted him the posts in there? Although I think i'm pretty sure I know


lol


----------



## KaZaaM1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892090378781941760


----------



## 3ku1

Damn I need this shirt in my life. Ppl say she Doesent sell? :lol. She's one of the top merch sellers in the company.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892110403525910528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892094213248217088


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892039531901399040


----------



## FlacoMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891830580983324674
WTF? My new hero :lol


----------



## starsfan24

FlacoMan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891830580983324674
> WTF? My new hero :lol


No. That's not ok. Saw that on Twitter last night.


----------



## 3ku1

Murphy we'll kill that kid :lol

But in All seriousness that's pretty disrespectful


----------



## Jersey

FlacoMan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891830580983324674
> WTF? My new hero :lol


Wonder what she said to him about that?


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> Wonder what she said to him about that?


Or Nia. She was carrying her out after the match like she usually does. I hope someone talked to him.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Or Nia. She was carrying her out after the match like she usually does. I hope someone talked to him.


Like the kids parents you would like to think.


----------



## FlacoMan

Yeah obviously that's not ok, I just put some humor in there. I wonder too how was her reaction to that.


----------



## 3ku1

Lol look the kid has good taste. Clearly got ALOT to learn in how he expresses himself. But give him the benefit of the doubt. He's just a kid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892132012483645441


----------



## FlacoMan

No mention of the Women's division in the Raw preview. Wonder what's gonna happen tonight with Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

Prob a phoned in tag match lol. Alexa and Nia v Sasha and Bayley. And Emma making threats on twitter.


----------



## JC00

Report is Nia vs Bayley. So I would guess Alexa is making a run-in and beating down Bayley with Nia or Nia wins which leads to that fatal 4 way. Don't care if Meltzer or whoever said anything no one has a clue with how much the supposed Raw women's match has changed. Same creative team that gave the women like 15 minutes between Extreme Rules and the gauntlet match which only let them have 1 Raw of build for Alexa/Sasha at GBOF



Also her doing stuff in the public with Stephanie must trigger the idiots that say she isn't marketable and is just another "white, blonde woman"


----------



## 3ku1

Fatal Four way probably makes more sense. Then just Alexa Bayley. But who knows. With them changing the plans so many times.

Either way though. Not great for both divisions. Charlotte v Becky and Alexa v Sasha. Should of been the top two woman matches from both brands. I understand not doing Charlotte Becky. Maybe Thor didn't want a face v face thing. But I am at a lost why they dropped Alexa Sasha so quickly. A fatal four way, and Naomi v Natyala. Not getting me so hyped for SS lol.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Or Nia. She was carrying her out after the match like she usually does. I hope someone talked to him.


Nia probably laughed.


----------



## 3ku1

Or sçared the shit out of the kid. By giving a looks could kill look :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> Nia probably laughed.


I doubt that. If you laugh about your BFF getting molested, that would make you a pretty shitty friend.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

See Sasha did a segment for WWE Network I think. And was asked who has the worst finisher ever. And she said Alexa :lol. If she was asked who brushes their teeth the worst. She would answer Alexa :duck. Not so bad that Charlotte borrowed it .


----------



## starsfan24

I don't think there's any doubt she drops it at Summerslam. They're gonna go the overconfident route. Kind of like against Naomi the first time.


----------



## 3ku1

If it becomes a fatal four way. Their is doubt. I get that. And Bayley redemption angle. But how do we know if it is just Alexa and Bayley. Bayley can't beat Alexa when it counts. I mean it's been made clear she can't beat Alexa without Sasha. So personally I do have some doubt the plans post SS. I do have this feeling she retains. Tbh I'm not hat interested in another Bayley run. Rather be hey make Alexa drop,to Nia. If they are doing a fatal four way.


----------



## 3ku1

Anyway we'll see what happens with the Nia Bayley match 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892210374363160576


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

WEll that was interesting booking. Bayley takes advantage of an Alexa interference. Gets a DQ FInish. Boy they don't book Bayley very strong do they. Can't beat Alexa without Sasha. Only wins through DQ. I have no idea where this is all heading for Brooklyn. I just have this feeling Alexas retaining though. I still wish theY were doing Alexa Sasha. I'm not getting invested in Alexa Bayley AGAIN at all.


----------



## Zidar

That was some divas era crap. 3rd hour death slot, no storyline advancement, count-out finish. May aswell not even have bothered.


----------



## JC00

Ya anti-Bliss club is gonna absolutely hate this segment they just did on Bring it to the Table. Graves and JBL putting Alexa over huge


----------



## 3ku1

I dont think it was divas era crap. I saw it more as WWE creative being complacent. DQ finishes happen all the time in WWE. The angle seems to me Bayley overcoming the odds. But it seems to when it counts, she can't beat Alexa. Like ER. Maybe that's the angle where WWE is going.


----------



## Zidar

JC00 said:


> Ya anti-Bliss club is gonna absolutely hate this segment they just did on Bring it to the Table. Graves and JBL putting Alexa over huge


You'd expect it to be honest, it's heels putting over a heel.


----------



## 3ku1

Sure but that's like the third time they have put her over on the show.


----------



## JC00

Here is the transcript of the segment

The topic was about Alexa/Sasha's real heat and Rosenberg questioning why Alexa/Sasha still isn't happening. Corey kind of hinted the reason for Sasha's standing in the company (Gets put in the title feud and then completely drops off) might be her own doing.

But this was the stuff said about Bliss. 


_Graves: Can I just say to Sasha's point, who cares if Alexa can't tell the difference between the Hardys. She's making money for the company. Is she the best in ring performer on the roster? No. Could she be one day? Possibly. Alexa Bliss is doing ratings. She's good for business. Who cares how much WWE she watched growing up. She's doing great things deal with it.
_

_JBL: Alexa is an incredible draw, when ESPN puts her on something their ratings spike, our ratings spike. She's doing a phenomenal job taking the women's division which was already gentrified into a better position. _


----------



## 3ku1

:duck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892211363875098627


----------



## 3ku1

Just bought this shirt


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zidar said:


> You'd expect it to be honest, it's heels putting over a heel.


Have you ever watched Bring it to the Table? They're not in character and not playing into the heel/face dynamic.

Anyway, that shit was music to my ears, like a beautiful symphony. :grin2:

Believe it or not, when a girl is champion for 9 months almost nonstop, they're constantly pumping out merch for her and they cast her for their show on E!, there is probably a reason for that. If you don't like it, as Graves said...


----------



## 3ku1

.


----------



## KC Armstrong

It is pretty interesting, though, that they're allowing Rosenberg to talk like that on the WWE Network. It was the second topic on the show, too, right after Brock, and he basically said what most of the fans are thinking. Why the fook is this match not happening at SummerSlam? JBL suggested that it may happen at WrestleMania, but I doubt that. If Asuka is drafted to Raw after SummerSlam, there is ZERO chance of her not being involved in the WrestleMania match, so I definitely don't see that happening. I guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## 3ku1

Well if Asuka is drafted to SD instead. But if she does to go to Raw. They could do Alexa v Asuka. They did tease it on the Asia tour. 

But yeah I'm at a lost why they are not doing Alexa Sasha in Brooklyn.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892308756062769154
:grin2:


----------



## 3ku1

#TeamRude gotta be the best female pair up since Laycool (Layla and Michelle Mccool). Hopefully WWE run with the pair As a long term unit. From this gif. Found it funny. As Nias booked as this unstoppable female powerhouse. Too see her care for Alexa. Awww she has a heart 0


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892216217565528065


----------



## KC Armstrong

WWE creative meeting:

- "So, how are we gonna build this Alexa vs Bayley match at SummerSlam?"

- "Don't worry, guys, I have a brilliant idea. Alexa is gonna cut a promo on Raw in which she spends 95% of her time shitting on Sasha, barely acknowledging Bayley in the process. Then, after Raw, on Bring It To The Table, Rosenberg will completely shit on the idea of another Bayley vs Alexa match while repeatedly asking the question why the much more exciting Alexa vs Sasha match ain't happening. Sound good? Cool."


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah seems kinda odd wwe creative have spent 99% of this build up referencing Alexa/Sasha "tension". More then they have building The actual Alexa/Bayley match. Just makes you wonder about creative. The booking decisions are just nonsensical and illogical. I'm still confused why we're not getting Alexa/Sasha in Brooklyn. Because Officials have revived their interest in Bayley? Yeah right. The way they have booked her to be so credible, really shows that. Do I think Alexa we'll retain at SS? I don't know. I'm kinda 60/40 in terms of, if I think she well.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I just can't get over the fact that they're actively shitting on a match on the SummerSlam card ON THE WWE NETWORK. I know they said really positive things about Alexa, but looking at that segment and the fact that they're not really building the damn thing on Raw, I actually would not be shocked if this match ends up on the kickoff show.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Here is the transcript of the segment
> 
> The topic was about Alexa/Sasha's real heat and Rosenberg questioning why Alexa/Sasha still isn't happening. Corey kind of hinted the reason for Sasha's standing in the company (Gets put in the title feud and then completely drops off) might be her own doing.
> 
> But this was the stuff said about Bliss.
> 
> 
> _Graves: Can I just say to Sasha's point, who cares if Alexa can't tell the difference between the Hardys. She's making money for the company. Is she the best in ring performer on the roster? No. Could she be one day? Possibly. Alexa Bliss is doing ratings. She's good for business. Who cares how much WWE she watched growing up. She's doing great things deal with it.
> _
> 
> _JBL: Alexa is an incredible draw, when ESPN puts her on something their ratings spike, our ratings spike. She's doing a phenomenal job taking the women's division which was already gentrified into a better position. _


Did she ever not tell the Hardys apart or something? I'm pretty sure she watched a bunch as a kid so.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Banez

If you guys think she just rants about Sasha.. then you guys ain't seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## 3ku1

Please enlighten us of the big picture @Banez. Wr are clearly not worthy.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


I diddnt actually see her promo on tv. So first time watching it.

DAMN she's so good on the mic isint she. Definitely the best promo women in the company. She just exudes confidence on the mic, she's in her element. Where as you look at someone like Bayley on the mic. Who's not confident at all lol. That is why I have a feeling they well let Alexa retain at SS. After she did the job at WM. Her character work and Promo work, really sets her apart imo. Reports I've read suggest WWE officials are very please with her character and promo work. So I see the outcome of their SS match going three ways. Based on the build (or lack of). And their last two ppv matches.

1. Bayley overcomes A over confident Alexa

2. Angle is Bayley can't beat Alexa when it matters

3. Sasha turns heel on Bayley, screwing her out of the title


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## JC00

Banez said:


> If you guys think she just rants about Sasha.. then you guys ain't seeing the bigger picture.


Ya i'm about 6 beers deep right now. So i'm not really sure what you are getting at. Are you saying she mentioned Sasha because that is still going to be a feud down the road or what exactly?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Sooo... Bryan Alvarez thinks Bayley might have suffered a shoulder injury during her match with Nia last night...


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I diddnt actually see her promo on tv. So first time watching it.


It was mine as well.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Sooo... Bryan Alvarez thinks Bayley might have suffered a shoulder injury during her match with Nia last night...


Hmm I wondered that. As when she's was walking up the ramp. She was holding her left shoulder. Who knows if it's serious. Probably not.


----------



## Euronymous

3ku1 said:


> Hmm I wondered that. As when she's was walking up the ramp. She was holding her left shoulder. Who knows if it's serious. Probably not.


I hope it is, I never wanna see her on TV again


----------



## 3ku1

Lol someone created a thread about me

"Should Alexa Bliss create a restraining order against 3ku1"

That's hilarious :lol


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Sooo... Bryan Alvarez thinks Bayley might have suffered a shoulder injury during her match with Nia last night...


Exit Bayley, Enter Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

Well depends how serious the injury is. But hypothetically if Bayley is out of SS. They would write her off. And prob push Alexa Sasha as the woman's match. The match they should of done from the beginning. Creative and Alexa has spent more time building up that. And trashing on Bayley. Then they have the very idea of a Bayley Alexa match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Euronymous said:


> I hope it is, I never wanna see her on TV again


Come on, bro. I'm not Bayley's biggest fan, either, but that's bullshit.


----------



## 3ku1

Cool Drawing 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892497380674859008


----------



## 3ku1

Funny thing is is see the match at SS (if Bayley is fine). Going three ways

1. Bayley beats an over confident Alexa
2. Bayley can't beat Alexa when it matters
3 Sasha turns heel on Bayley, screwing her out of the title 

I like the third option the best.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yeeeeeeet


----------



## Victor Chaos

Euronymous said:


> I hope it is, I never wanna see her on TV again


I despise Bayley, but I would never wish any sort of injury on her or anyone for that matter. It's just stupid.


----------



## starsfan24

Can we not wish injury on people please.


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> Lol someone created a thread about me
> 
> "Should Alexa Bliss create a restraining order against 3ku1"
> 
> That's hilarious :lol


You know you made it here when some one creates a thread about you. I still remember when someone made a thread about me years ago. Good times good times. :wink2: >


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Can we not wish injury on people please.


I would hope, even on this forum, that this is the one thing we can all agree on.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892548700274176000
Alexa possibly home now. Either that or tomorrow 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892553778951581696


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Banez

JC00 said:


> Ya i'm about 6 beers deep right now. So i'm not really sure what you are getting at. Are you saying she mentioned Sasha because that is still going to be a feud down the road or what exactly?


If you are 'feuding' with someone and having a match with another, usually the person is going to intervene the match or cost you the match at Summerslam. At best scenario the person will intervene the match and drop you both.

I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha turn heel at Summerslam. She's boring as a face.

This match at Summerslam isn't about Bayley getting redemption or anything... it's all about Bliss & Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

^ I agree with that. I've been saying this all along. Sasha interfers at SS. And either turns heel by dropping both. Or she turns on Bayley.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Banez said:


> If you are 'feuding' with someone and having a match with another, usually the person is going to intervene the match or cost you the match at Summerslam. At best scenario the person will intervene the match and drop you both.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha turn heel at Summerslam. She's boring as a face.
> 
> This match at Summerslam isn't about Bayley getting redemption or anything... it's all about Bliss & Sasha.



I hope you're right, but my confidence level in WWE and their decision making is pretty low right now. What you're saying almost makes too much sense for it to actually happen. Those rumors of Sasha moving to SmackDown post-SummerSlam are still out there as well. If WWE has to choose between a good decision and an insanely stupid one, they are probably gonna make the insanely stupid decision.


----------



## 3ku1

The question is how stupid can wwe go? Hopefully they have hit their lowest. And common sense kicks in.

I can also guarantee Sasha we'll be involved at SS, and we'll see a heel turn. Brings up more story possibilitie. But this is WWE after all.


----------



## 3ku1

It's true 



I would like to say this if Bayley is out of SS. We'll change plans for the woman's match. But seeing they clearly have no plan haha. Hardly. Prob just do a #1 contender match to replace Bayley. And Sasha wins it. I had a feeling she injured her shoulder. When Alexa came into the ring. You could tell her and Nia were susposed to beat her down. But Bayley whispered into Alexa ear. Clearly that she's hurt. I think it happened. When Nia threw Bayley into the barricade. Unintentionally of course. But she'll get the blame for this.


----------



## NasJayz

Oh Shit does this mean we get Bliss vs Banks at SummerSlam?


----------



## starsfan24

I thought it was when she did the Glam Slam type thing. Feel really bad for Bayley. She can't catch a break.


----------



## 3ku1

NasJayz said:


> Oh Shit does this mean we get Bliss vs Banks at SummerSlam?




Hopefully.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Who knows if we'll even get a title match now? Maybe they'll just put together some bullshit tag match for the kickoff show like they did for the SmackDown division at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm. Maybe. Would they do Alexa Sasha now? I don't know. They may not make Alexa defend her title now. Yes.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Hmm. Maybe. Would they do Alexa Sasha now? I don't know. They may not make Alexa defend her title now. Yes.


You think not defending her title is good? That would fucking suck.

I know they only have 2 weeks left, but you could still do Alexa vs Sasha if they wanted to. At this point I'm pretty sure most fans know what the deal is with these two and they keep shitting on each other in their promos anyway. How about actually putting in some decent effort, creating 2 hot segments and giving the fans the match they wanted to see all along? Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> You think that's good? That would fucking suck.
> 
> I know they only have 2 weeks left, but you could still do Alexa vs Sasha if they wanted to. At this point I'm pretty sure most fans know what the deal is with these two and they keep shitting on each other in their promos anyway. How about actually putting in some decent effort, creating 2 hot segments and giving the fans the match they wanted to see all along? Is that really too much to ask?



Well I never said, Alexa not defending her title Is good. I was just reiterating what you were saying. I've said all along. They should do Alexa Sasha in Brooklyn. So hopefully wth two weeks left, they do.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> They may not make Alexa defend her title now. Yes.


I thought that meant you liked the idea.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I thought that meant you liked the idea.


:lol hell no. That would suck.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## FlacoMan

=)


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

Brow Wizard in Orlando! Haha.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Probably reading way into this, but judging on Bayley reaction or rather disappointment, maybe she was booked to win at SS. And yes I realize nobody would be happy with an injury. But she looks really down.


----------



## 3ku1

Zappers said:


> Probably reading way into this, but judging on Bayley reaction or rather disappointment, maybe she was booked to win at SS. And yes I realize nobody would be happy with an injury. But she looks really down.


Probably reading too much into it. I'll say she's just distraught she's going to miss SS. In terms of booking decisions, I doubt at this stage they even know who's winning lol. And now with this blow, they well be even more confused. I honestly believe the plan, was to have Sasha interfer on the match, and turn heel. But now, obviously that has been thrown out the window.

Obviously common sense dictates That they now should start pushing the Alexa/Sasha match. But this is WWE after all.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893234771958128640


----------



## Jersey

that's awesome


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Back on the road? She had what 1-2 days off at home. Damn no rest for the wicked.


----------



## 3ku1

This is good lol. 

Compilation of some of Alexas best promos 2016-2017.


----------



## JC00

http://www.wwe.com/videos/alexa-bliss-and-nia-jax-are-quickly-becoming-raw-most-unlikely-bffs


----------



## 3ku1

Look I know some are over "reports" lol. So take this with a grain of salt. But Sportskeeda are pretty reliable. Sources are saying WWE are 90% sure Bayley is out of SS. So this we'll happen.

"The report, which you can watch below, adds that should Bayley not be able to compete at WWE SummerSlam, a number one contenders match will take place on Monday Night Raw next week featuring Sasha Banks vs Nia Jax. Should that match indeed take place, Banks is expected to win and go on to face Alexa Bliss at SummerSlam"

Read more at http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/869...te-at-summerslam-spoilers#UhrCDBRy5BjJbT7g.99


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

:sodone


----------



## starsfan24

Fuck Sportskeeda.


----------



## 3ku1

Okay then &#55357;&#56847;

In any case a blind man could tell you they well do Sasha v Nia on Raw. If Bayleys out.


----------



## JC00

FlacoMan said:


>


lol WWE making the thumbnail pic Alexa. They know what's gonna get clicks.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Wwe know who who their biggest female draw is :smile2:.


----------



## 3ku1

@Alexa_bliss_wwe has a message for anyone who wants to challenge her. #GoodLuck #SummerSlam #WWEHalifax


----------



## 3ku1

Bit of Bliss in this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893607809857667072


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893622833900732416


----------



## 3ku1

The match at SS looking likely.


----------



## 3ku1

:duck For some reason I'm im not surprised this happened 



That one time me and Nia Jax were put in timeout &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## KC Armstrong

It's cool that they're pushing Team Rude on social media, but how about giving us some Instagram Live-esque shenanigans on Raw?


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa deleted it from her ig for some reason.

Sasha v Nia #1 contender match looking likely on Monday.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> It's cool that they're pushing Team Rude on social media, but how about giving us some Instagram Live-esque shenanigans on Raw?


If WWE Creative are well CREATIVE. They would look at their Insta gram shenanigans. And show it on tv.


----------



## 3ku1

Repost ha. But I really love this art. I really hope if Bayley is out. This is the plan for Brooklyn.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Heh just scrolling the photos Wwe posted on their IG. From last nights live event. Alexa got the most likes with 70K. Second Roman 42K...


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

FYI live event result Alexa Def Sasha and Nia Raw Woman's Title match. I think we'll get Sasha v Nia #1 contender match on Raw. To decide who we'll face Alexa at SS. Sasha well win.


----------



## 3ku1

Top 15 woman who have hotter Glutes then Nikki lol. Alexa ranked #1

http://www.thesportster.com/wrestli...-with-a-nicer-set-of-glutes-than-nikki-bella/


----------



## 3ku1

Aw lol





Happy Birthday to the best Mom in the whole world! Love you very very much &#55357;&#56856; xoxo


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893825808422375424


----------



## 3ku1

From Fridays Live Event


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893832406779785216
&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893825808422375424


Has she said why she named him Larry-Steve?


----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> Has she said why she named him Larry-Steve?


Not sure, but some of the Family have met Larry-Steve


----------



## KC Armstrong

TraumaCaspian said:


> Has she said why she named him Larry-Steve?


Alexa said she couldn't decide between Larry and Steve, so Nia suggested Larry-Steve. They're also constantly referencing Talladega Nights in which Will Ferrell's character had two first names (Ricky Bobby), so that probably had something to do with it as well.


----------



## 3ku1

FYI several reports are saying Bayley is out of SS. And the plans have moved towards Alexa V Sasha in Brooklyn now. Their well be a #1 Contender match on Mondays Raw. Between Sasha and Nia. Sasha is booked to win it. So they have two weeks to build Alexa/Sasha.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894004722872582144


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Gah damn Sasha putting daggers in Alexa back, putting shivers down my spine :lol. 

Looks like we're getting them at SS, so theirs that. Although Tazz reckons Bayleys injury is a work.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Sasha at a live event last night. Alexa won.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894256843400392704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894292477578010626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894224716403101697
^They need to put that on front of a shirt.


ETA: Bayley posted a picture of the SS poster. With her still on it. So who knows what that means. Promoting SS? Don't know. Was this whole thing a work? I don't know. Guess we'll find out tommorro.


----------



## 3ku1

A little #TwistedBliss


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

> ETA: Bayley posted a picture of the SS poster. With her still on it. So who knows what that means. Promoting SS? Don't know. Was this whole thing a work? I don't know. Guess we'll find out tommorro.


Doesn't necessarily mean that it was a work. They may have been legitimately concerned, but now it turns out it wasn't too serious after all.











Nice that she'll actually be at home on her birthday, even though they will probably have to shoot stuff for Total Divas, which technically still makes it work.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean that it was a work. They may have been legitimately concerned, but now it turns out it wasn't too serious after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that she'll actually be at home on her birthday, even though they will probably have to shoot stuff for Total Divas, which technically still makes it work.


Yeah I get that. Was just going off Tazz saying it was a work. If it's not as serious after all. Are we still getting Alexa Bayley then? Groan. Well then Booking Sasha to turn heel at SS. Prob best outcome.

And yeah nice she's at home for her bday. TD shooting some quality stuff their .


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Gorg


----------



## 3ku1

Someone hates on the Bliss 

Me:


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Bliss vs Layla would've been something.


----------



## tmd02

3ku1 said:


> Someone hates on the Bliss
> 
> Me:


Mother of god where did you get that signature pic :O


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894354722387357698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894323393612455936

Clearly going to be a massive Babyface


----------



## 3ku1

tmd02 said:


> Mother of god where did you get that signature pic :O


Haha just a picture from a live event a week or so ago.


----------



## KaZaaM1

*One of my friends made this. Thought y'all might enjoy it.*


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

KaZaaM said:


> *One of my friends made this. Thought y'all might enjoy it.*



That was really good. They have to do this match at SS. I mean considering how much heat And Buzz these two have generated. And the great match they had at Balls, and that very good finish. Surely they won't drop it with barley any build. Yeah I know it's WWE but still.

Reports I've read, are saying Sasha v Nia tomorrow. #1 contender match. But with Bayley suggesting her injury is not so,serious. Who knows.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

With Alexa as the thumbnail (they do know what we'll get the hits) over 230k views. 






Alexa refusing to feed the pig Haha.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Well WWE just released a statement Bayley is out of SS. #1 contender match tonight on Raw. Between Sasha and Nia. Alexa Sasha at SS.

"Matches to determine Alexa Bliss new challenger begin tonight on Raw."

That seems plural to me. Probably a Kotr type KO round of matches. Series of woman matches through out the show. With the final between Sasha and Nia.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

That Pig is getting up to some mischief lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

So a couple of triple threat matches tonight and #1 contender match next week, which means absolutely no story whatsoever for the SummerSlam match other than perceived real life beef if it does end up being Sasha. Awesome. Just... awesome.


----------



## starsfan24

Can we just do Nia vs Sasha tonight since I'm 99.9% sure that's what it's gonna be anyway next week.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> So a couple of triple threat matches tonight and #1 contender match next week, which means absolutely no story whatsoever for the SummerSlam match other than perceived real life beef if it does end up being Sasha. Awesome. Just... awesome.


It says matches begin tonight, so effectively they start building it tonight. The #1 contender we'll,prob be decided tonight. In any case. If they didn't muck around with a he pointless "Bayley Redemption" angle past Month since Gbof. And actually build from the heat and buzz they generated with Alexa and Sasha. Instead what we got now an injured Bayley on the sidelines. And 2 weeks to build, you have to presume Alexa and Sasha


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Can we just do Nia vs Sasha tonight since I'm 99.9% sure that's what it's gonna be anyway next week.


Reports I've all read, say Sasha Nia tonight. But who knows, we'll see.

I agree with you. Do the match tonight. So they have least next two weeks to build Alexa Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

#RAWISRUDE @NiaJaxWwe


----------



## Jersey

Raw Is Rude? I like it sounds like @KC Armstrong inspired it lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Well Sasha won the qualifying match. Nia we'll win the next one. They well do Sasha Nia next week probably. I hope tonight though. It seems pointless to delay it. Then only have a week to build Alexa/Sasha. With heat based on their perceived tension. But little build. And no story. What a mess. It seems crazy, that They are seemingly only doing Bliss Banks now, because they are forced too.


----------



## 3ku1

Welp as expected Nia won too easily. So predictable. So now Sasha wins next week. And they have to build Bliss/Banks in the go home Raw. No Build, No Story. Other then that perceived tension of theirs. :duck. The girls are going to have to bring it in Brooklyn. As good as their match was at GBOF. It's going to have to be least ten times better. Maybe needs a stipulation like a Steel Cage match. Or a Last Man Standing match.


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> Welp as expected Nia won too easily. So predictable. So now Sasha wins next week. And they have to build Bliss/Banks in the go home Raw :duck.


Next week is the go home. And I'm betting three way.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Next week is the go home. And I'm betting three way.


Yeah that's what I said next week is the go home. And yeah your probably right. Triple threat between Alexa, Sasha, and Nia.


----------



## 3ku1

#NotScared


----------



## 3ku1

Larry-Steve preparing for Alexas birthday lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Some photos from Raw.

And not sure if posted her. But some candids from Alexa on an episode of Breaking Point. I so want a Nikki Alexa Programme.


----------



## KaZaaM1

^ Booker in that first pic lol. He knows what's up.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I think at this point I would actually prefer a triple threat at SummerSlam, but only if it resulted in a real Sasha vs Alexa feud post-SummerSlam leading to the next Raw PPV. Dropping the belt without any real feud/storyline would be terrible. In a triple threat she could weasel her way into another victory, much like she did to become #1 contender in April. Then build towards Sasha vs Alexa at No Mercy and she could drop the belt at that point.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I think at this point I would actually prefer a triple threat at SummerSlam, but only if it resulted in a real Sasha vs Alexa feud post-SummerSlam leading to the next Raw PPV. Dropping the belt without any real feud/storyline would be terrible. In a triple threat she could weasel her way into another victory, much like she did to become #1 contender in April. Then build towards Sasha vs Alexa at No Mercy and she could drop the belt at that point.


Hmm yeah do like that idea of that. But prefer They book Alexa strong, and she wins clean. Then they do Alexa Sasha post SS. Book her to drop the belt at No Mercy. And they could start pushing towards a face turn at that point. I mean heck maybe Nikki returns by that point. And they start a programme.


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, these are some cold motherfuckers in Toronto booing Bayley out of the building when she has a legit injury and is about to miss the 2nd biggest show of the year. I still think Bayley is lame as fuck, but come on, guys. Brutal.

Never thought I'd see the day that Bayley would actually start getting shit from fans, and don't give me the "Oh, Toronto is bizarro world" excuse. They were not booing all the babyfaces. They were not cheering all the heels. Enzo got a great reaction, crowd was 100% behind Lesnar when he beat the shit out of Miz & the Miztourage, they loved Balor, etc.


----------



## 3ku1

Hahah I'm sorry call me dark. But I laughed when they booed Bayley out of the building :duck. I feel sorry for her, missing the 2nd biggest show of the year. But I just couldn't help my self. Beside this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894727642833854465


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

It's pretty shocking how easily and how quickly Bayley got rattled by the crowd, too. At first they just didn't give a shit and as soon as she started hearing the first couple of boos, it totally took her out of the moment and she made it way worse by addressing those boos. The crowd really gave it to her after that. 

Of course people were quick to blame creative and how Bayley has been booked. However, nobody has been booked like a bigger joke than Enzo Amore and he is still over as fuck. Maybe, just maybe, there are some fans out there (not a majority, because Bayley is still popular) who do not enjoy her awful, boring, monotonous promos.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah when the crowds shitting on you. If your going to,respond, this is prob the way to do it


----------



## Jersey

We see you Booker


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Nia throwing some shade and truth towards Sasha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894886284312883200


----------



## Jersey

I like it.


----------



## Jersey

We see you Booker


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Since Paige is cleared or close to it I think, would be awesome if she showed up at Summerslam and screwed Sasha from winning the title then we have a Sasha vs Paige feud and then start a Alexa vs Nia feud with turning Alexa face.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

TraumaCaspian said:


> Since Paige is cleared or close to it I think, would be awesome if she showed up at Summerslam and screwed Sasha from winning the title then we have a Sasha vs Paige feud and then start a Alexa vs Nia feud with turning Alexa face.


Apparently Paige won't be evaluated by WWE doctors until late August. So that's unlikely. SS is on the 20th so maybe. But I would prefer Alexa stay heel for a bit longer yet. She's so good at it. And Nia/Alexa only just recently became a official team. My plan is Alexa retains in Brooklyn against Sasha and Nia. They push Sasha/Alexa post SS. Alexa drops the belt to Sasha at No Mercy. Then possibly a face turn for Alexa. I guess Paige could return around then. But I would love around then. Nikki to return. And Alexa and Nikki start a programme. 

In your scenario. Hypothetically speaking. I could see Paige return, screw Sasha. Alexa turns face. And feuds with Nia for the title at No Mercy.

Alexas Bday Tommorro


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> We see you Booker


Bookers apparently getting shit for that lol. Reminds me of the time Jerry Lawler checked out Paige Haha.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Bookers apparently getting shit for that lol. Reminds me of the time Jerry Lawler checked out Paige Haha.


Why? I saw people mentioning that to Bliss in her comments but I don't think she's bothered by that.


----------



## 3ku1

With Larry-Steve in Orlando.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Why? I saw people mentioning that to Bliss in her comments but I don't think she's bothered by that.


Well we don't know for sure without certainty that Alexa was fine with what Booker did. I'm sure she would find it funny Lol. But who knows.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well we don't know for sure without certainty that Alexa was fine with what Booker did. I'm sure she would find it funny Lol. But who knows.


It's not liked he smack it then yeah she would mind but He did what I would do lol.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


>




That must have been such a downer for some people. Bayley getting booed, Sasha with a mixed reaction, Alexa getting a big pop..

But they'll still say she gets no reaction


----------



## KC Armstrong

:grin2:

Booker should definitely try to be a little more subtle, but yeah, looking is fine. You only get in trouble if you can't keep your hands to yourself like that scumbag fan who smacked Lexi's ass recently or this radio cunt who is getting sued by Taylor Swift right now. Those assholes need to be locked inside the octagon with Brock for a few minutes.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Booker should definitely try to be a little more subtle, but yeah, looking is fine. You only get in trouble if you can't keep your hands to yourself like that scumbag fan who smacked Lexi's ass recently or this radio cunt who is getting sued by Taylor Swift right now. *Those assholes need to be locked inside the octagon with Brock for a few minutes.*


Lol never change.


----------



## 3ku1

Nearly 1 mill views


----------



## crazylegs77

Yes I'm a bit early but I may not be around tomorrow so ill say it now . Happy Birthday Alexa


----------



## 3ku1

Here's Alexa Nikki last year SD live (when the Sd woman division was good). Just a taste. But nearly a year on. Post No Mercy. Would love An Alexa Nikki programme.


----------



## 3ku1

I know fuck these reports :lol. But this is the latest rumour regarding the Raw Woman's title. FYI rumours from PWI Insider.

"Sasha Banks is expected to be challenging Alexa Bliss for the Raw women's championship at SummerSlam."


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I know fuck these reports :lol. But this is the latest rumour regarding the Raw Woman's title. FYI rumours from PWI Insider.
> 
> *"Sasha Banks is expected to be challenging Alexa Bliss for the Raw women's championship at SummerSlam*."


I kinda don't want to see that match no lol.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

KC Armstrong said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Booker should definitely try to be a little more subtle, but yeah, looking is fine. You only get in trouble if you can't keep your hands to yourself like that scumbag fan who smacked Lexi's ass recently or this radio cunt who is getting sued by Taylor Swift right now. Those assholes need to be locked inside the octagon with Brock for a few minutes.


Call me stupid, but I still don't see what Booker did. He shook her hand, looked down and that's it. I don't even think he looked at anywhere but her hand really.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895155179192025088


----------



## 3ku1

Laughable Chimp said:


> Call me stupid, but I still don't see what Booker did. He shook her hand, looked down and that's it. I don't even think he looked at anywhere but her hand really.


Her hand? Bro his trajectory of his eyes were clearly looking past her hands..


----------



## Jersey

@Laughable Chimp He wasn't looking at her hand right there no was he?


----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## Jersey

Happy 26 Alexa


----------



## Zappers




----------



## FlacoMan




----------



## 3ku1

is that from today? 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895360228199469057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895329210876559361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895330026098376704


Happy Birthday to my beautiful lady! Another year to show the world just how awesome you are! Love ya @Alexa_bliss_wwe


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895285742108368896


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895384638243340288


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Happy Birthday Miss Alexa Bliss!


----------



## JC00

Year ago today. MR in-ring debut


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895359283704938496


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Year ago today. MR in-ring debut


In her debut match beats one of the 4hw clean. Clearly was going to be a star from the beginning.


----------



## KC Armstrong

FlacoMan said:


>


This is exactly how I pictured her celebrating her birthday.


----------



## 3ku1

With a trip to Disneyworld in the process 

Alexa Sasha is looking like the match in Brooklyn. Is the rumour circulating.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895478586513207296


----------



## 3ku1

Pretty funny how pretty much the entire company sent bday messages out. Not Sasha tho :lol.


----------



## KaZaaM1

PaigeLover said:


>


*That has to be the best picture of her yet.*


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Pretty funny how pretty much the entire company sent bday messages out. Not Sasha tho :lol.



I actually didn't see too many messages. Of all her female colleagues I only saw social media stuff from Nattie, Billie Kay and obviously Nia. But then again, unless you're really friends with someone (or just a huge fan) you don't necessarily keep track of everyone's birthday, so that doesn't really mean anything.

... but yeah, Sasha obviously wouldn't have, even if she was aware of it. Her present probably would have been some sort of insulting tweet.


----------



## andrewl1

Happy Birthday to Alexa. Continued success in the coming Year. x 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I actually didn't see too many messages. Of all her female colleagues I only saw social media stuff from Nattie, Billie Kay and obviously Nia. But then again, unless you're really friends with someone (or just a huge fan) you don't necessarily keep track of everyone's birthday, so that doesn't really mean anything.
> 
> ... but yeah, Sasha obviously wouldn't have, even if she was aware of it. Her present probably would have been some sort of insulting tweet.


Roadddog and Mick Foley tweeted too. 

But yeah I wasent being serious haha. I was just being kinda disengenious. That Sasha would be the last one to tweet. I wonder if it's just a misunderstanding between them. And they would ever become friends, haha doubt it.

Looks like it's Bliss Banks at SS anyway. Look if they built it since gbof. And we got some hot segments. I would be hyped. But things have really gone down hill since Gbof. And any heat that was generated. Is dead. And I don't see that changing in one Raw.


----------



## nyelator

Hey guys I have returned and I have brought you all presents


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894991526677405696


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Sasha obviously wouldn't have, even if she was aware of it. Her present probably would have been some sort of insulting tweet.


She's well aware of it. She follows Gionna and Gionna follows Bliss. Jealousy is so ugly.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894991526677405696


machoman johncena's head explodes


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895645045075955713


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895779092422852609


----------



## KC Armstrong

So I guess JBL wasn't bullshitting when he said the people at ESPN loved Lexi and that she did great numbers for them...

I hope she's gonna be on First Take.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895787202097106944
Waiting for Sasha to comment "OMG, she doesn't even know how to spell SummerSlam. Ugh, she SO doesn't care about or respect this business."

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

We get ESPN over here. So I'll be watching that. Depends on time zone differences of course.

10:30 pm SportsCentre is on. So decent time.


----------



## KC Armstrong

She said she'll "spend the day" at ESPN, so I'm assuming she will be on multiple shows, not just SportsCenter. That's usually what happens. It would be hilarious to see her on First Take with Stephen A. Smith.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895787202097106944
> Waiting for Sasha to comment "OMG, she doesn't even know how to spell SummerSlam. Ugh, she SO doesn't care about or respect this business."
> 
> :duck


I'm legit tired of her jealousy and I didn't mean to use legit in that manner but it fits.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's Alexa day at ESPN :woo!!! I searched her name on Twitter and Sasha popped up :lol









How :rude of them to not give us a schedule though.*


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS
















when you didn't show up here for her b-day.
But it's all good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you didn't show up here for her b-day.
> But it's all good


*I was too busy being petty in the RAW section









She received likes and retweets from me on Instagram and Twitter though :curry*


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## FlacoMan

Alex Bliss


----------



## FlacoMan

I don't like the IG embed but I'm to lazy to get each pic separately.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1

december_blue said:


>


:trips5


----------



## Jersey

FlacoMan said:


> Alex Bliss


I was annoyed when she said that.


----------



## 3ku1

Alex Bliss :lol. 

She looked great though. Obviously the most marketable woman they've got right now. Such a great spokesperson for the business.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896076289089482752


----------



## KC Armstrong

Larry-Steve talk on ESPN

:duck



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896037567895920641http://www.espn.com/espnradio/play?id=20313034


----------



## KC Armstrong

"My first day at RAW, Nia went up to Road Dogg and was like 'Hey, we want to do something together', and she asked him while I was getting a piggyback ride from her. She just carries me around like a baby most of the time"

:grin2:


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong She also addressed the tension with Sasha too.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I haven't watched/listened to everything yet. I'll get to it later.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I haven't watched/listened to everything yet. I'll get to it later.


Currently listening to it.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> "My first day at RAW, Nia went up to Road Dogg and was like 'Hey, we want to do something together', and she asked him while I was getting a piggyback ride from her. She just carries me around like a baby most of the time"
> 
> :grin2:


Ahhh the origins of Team Rude :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, that dummy calling her ALEX Bliss does not surprise me at all. None of these on-screen personalities working at ESPN/FOX know jack shit about anything. I was listening to one of the FS1 debate shows talking about Mayweather vs McGregor yesterday, and I'm not shitting you, it was physically painful to experience just how ignorant these people are.


----------



## Jersey

Alexa was such a sport to not correct her.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Alexa on how she handles working with Sasha 
_
"I've always been the person to say business is business, personal is personal. I will never let my personal feelings about somebody get in the way of business. I want to have a productive match, I want to have a safe match, I want to have a great match. I want to take this company to the next level with our women.. I've seen the things she said about me. If that's how she feels, that's fine. But we know that we have put it to the side and have a productive, professional match because that's what it's all about. I'm trusting her with my body, she's trusting me with her's. I never want to have somebody's injury or somebody's misstep or something happen on my watch. So I know that no matter what I'm always going to be in professional mode. It doesn't matter how we feel about each other. The point is we have a job to do and we have to go and do it well."_


----------



## starsfan24

Omg there's so much heat guys.


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm yeah sounds like their is tension their. But not to the point of being unprofessional. Kinda reminds me of the tension between Rock and Vin Diesel on the set of Fast 8.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> Omg there's so much heat guys.


I legit laughed reading this because I thought you was bluffing although I did hear her say that.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Check out Alexas Ig story. Nia surprises her Belated Bday party :duck


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896188668301512704


----------



## KC Armstrong

New Nia instagram live video looks amazing. I'm definitely gonna need someone to post that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896207831795453955


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa must be so much happier on the Raw road. On SD most of last year. I know her road buddy was Carmella. But Nias clearly her best friend. And in terms of her career. She's booked so much better on Raw. I hear Alexa going to Raw was Vinces doing. He wanted her on the A show. Their seems to be a draft post SS. Rumour is Becky is moving to,Raw, Sasha to,SD. If Sasha does go to SD. You have to,assume Alexa is still champion post SS,


----------



## Wildcat410

3ku1 said:


> Alexa must be so much happier on the Raw road. On SD most of last year. I know her road buddy was Carmella. But Nias clearly her best friend. And in terms of her career. She's booked so much better on Raw. I hear Alexa going to Raw was Vinces doing. He wanted her on the A show. Their seems to be a draft post SS. Rumour is Becky is moving to,Raw, Sasha to,SD. If Sasha does go to SD. You have to,assume Alexa is still champion post SS,


So they might be redoing Alexa vs Becky and Sasha vs Charlotte before letting Charlotte vs Becky the rematch play out?

Could that be a sign they do not want to pull the trigger on Flair/Lynch if it means turning Becky? Becky is a natural face after all. Anyway, we will see if there is anything to the rumors. 

Personally I am interested in where The Iconic Duo eventually land. Bliss vs that act sounds like down the road potential fun to me.


----------



## 3ku1

Wildcat410 said:


> So they might be redoing Alexa vs Becky and Sasha vs Charlotte before letting Charlotte vs Becky the rematch play out?
> 
> Could that be a sign they do not want to pull the trigger on Flair/Lynch if it means turning Becky? Becky is a natural face after all. Anyway, we will see if there is anything to the rumors.
> 
> Personally I am interested in where The Iconic Duo eventually land. Bliss vs that act sounds like down the road potential fun to me.


Team Rude v The Iconic Duo sounds fun yes.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896207831795453955


Lol that's cool.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


That Big E pic behind Bliss is priceless.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## JC00




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Jersey

Team Rude are so entertaining.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Jersey




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

:duck


----------



## Jersey

@nyelator appreciate that


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## NasJayz

PaigeLover said:


> @nyelator appreciate that


We ALL appreciate Dat ASS! > :x :grin2:


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

No clue why the video I posted won't play but if any of you want to watch it's on WWE's FB page


----------



## 3ku1

What's the video about?


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> What's the video about?


20 minute interview with Team Rude & Cathy Kelley, it's awesome (obviously).

... but 2 issues with that.

1) Stop posting vids like that on facebook in shitty quality. For fuck's sake, it's 2017. Team Rude and Cathy showing off her legs like that needs to be on YouTube in 1080.

2) I know people watch this stuff on social media (when I saw it the vid had 160K views in an hour), but why not do shit like this on TV? Of course it can't be 20 minutes long, but why not do a 6-7 minute interview segment like this where guys and girls can show their personality (if they have any)? Nia would be way more over than she is if people got to see her like that and Alexa, while she has already become pretty popular, would be even more popular. That does way more for talent than "Hey, we got nothing, let's do another random tag match". Just a thought...


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> 20 minute interview with Team Rude & Cathy Kelley, it's awesome (obviously).
> 
> ... but 2 issues with that.
> 
> 1) Stop posting vids like that on facebook in shitty quality. For fuck's sake, it's 2017. Team Rude and Cathy showing off her legs like that needs to be on YouTube in 1080.
> 
> 2) I know people watch this stuff on social media (when I saw it the vid had 160K views in an hour), but why not do shit like this on TV? Of course it can't be 20 minutes long, but why not do a 6-7 minute interview segment like this where guys and girls can show their personality (if they have any)? Nia would be way more over than she is if people got to see her like that and Alexa, while she has already become pretty popular, would be even more popular. That does way more for talent than "Hey, we got nothing, let's do another random tag match". Just a thought...



Your right to be fair though. Nia is a heel. So,while she does have a ton of personality off screen. I guess in kayfabe it's different now onscreen. But yeah if WWE creative took their heads out of their rear ends. You might see more creative segments. Then just random tag matches. But alas.

In any case. Sasha seems to be booked to win tomorrow. Either that or it's a three way. I've read a few reports who knows how reputable though. Their well be a Draft. And Sasha we'll,swap,for Becky. If true guess we'll get Alexa Becky again. Prefer Nikki get drafted to Raw. And that's the title feud post SS.


----------



## 3ku1

For some reason it won't post properly. But here's the link to the live stream video.

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10155053673506443/


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Your right to be fair though. Nia is a heel. So,while she does have a ton of personality off screen. I guess in kayfabe it's different now onscreen.


You can still be a heel and use dirty tactics to get wins, but at the same time show that you've got personality. If some people are gonna start cheering you when they didn't give a fuck about you previously, that's still a win, even for a heel. At the end of the day, you want some type of reaction. Anything but indifference.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896887903984517120


----------



## KC Armstrong

I see some angry tweets about Sasha's category not even being included in the Teen Choice Awards broadcast. 

... and yes, I admit I was wrong about her walking the red carpet with the championship belt. Gladly.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> You can still be a heel and use dirty tactics to get wins, but at the same time show that you've got personality. If some people are gonna start cheering you when they didn't give a fuck about you previously, that's still a win, even for a heel. At the end of the day, you want some type of reaction. Anything but indifference.


Yeah well Wwe have this thing currently where they Book their heels to be chicken shit. Or like you said dirty tactics. I was just attempting to explain why we don't see more of Alexa or Nias personality onscreen. End of day it's down to creative. You don't watch a episode of the Big Bang theory. And say that episode sucked. And blame the actors do you lol. It's the writing. 

SS next week. So whatever the match is. Seeing theirs been no build or Story at all. Hopefully the actual match delivers. Alexa Nia from a storyline stand point. Does seem like an intriguing feud. Down the line. But hopefully not for a while. Alexa is such a great heel. And too early for that face turn. And Team Rude only recently became official. And I'll like to see Face Nikki v Heel Alexa post SS.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I see some angry tweets about Sasha's category not even being included in the Teen Choice Awards broadcast.
> 
> ... and yes, I admit I was wrong about her walking the red carpet with the championship belt. Gladly.
> 
> :duck


Did she even win? If she didn't then they are basically complaining that Sasha's name didn't get said on some half-ass award show. Which if that's the case then yikes... Might be time to reflect on some things if you are anger posting on social media because the category that Sasha was nominated for and didn't win didn't air.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Did she even win?


No, some gymnast won the award. A couple of those nominees I had never even heard of, but then again, I'm not exactly their target demographic.


----------



## 3ku1

"This ain't Hollywood"

Uh Huh Sasha :lol


----------



## KaZaaM1




----------



## 3ku1

KaZaaM said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## 3ku1

I'm pulling for Bliss Banks At SS. It's the one match I can see from the Woman's Division stealing the show. You know compared to Naomi Natayla.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Posted Twice. Must be twice as nice


----------



## FlacoMan

KaZaaM said:


>


Oh Lord...

:Tripslick


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## starsfan24

Thoughts on maybe Nia costing Bliss the title on Sunday and starting up a feud?


----------



## JC00

Ya not gonna happen. Better chance of seeing Bayley turn on Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

Bayley heel turn would be interesting. And maybe needed to develop Bayleys character. But I'm skeptical she has the mic talent and charcater work to pull off Heel. Like Alexa.

I would be againgst a Nia Alexa feud ATM. As thy have just become a team onscreen. I think it's too early for a Bliss face turn.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897225580197933056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897225851892314113


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897143819921231872
This sign is awesome. 

Also, new instagram live from Team Rude this morning.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Thoughts on maybe Nia costing Bliss the title on Sunday and starting up a feud?


Thoughts? After they JUST started pushing Team Rude as a thing? My thoughts are that it would be PUUUURE MANUUUUURE, to quote Enzo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WOULD SMASH TILL DICK BLEEDS


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss v Banks at Brooklyn it is. Bliss on her throne was pretty awesome :duck. Stare off was pretty intense too. Well hope they bring it. Should of build it since Gbof. But here we are.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897257009799503872


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897290792657670145


----------



## JC00

So I take it people are gonna act like Alexa didn't get as good of a pop (maybe even better) as Sasha did in Sasha's hometown.


----------



## gsm1988

Can't wait to hear from this one about how Sasha will carry Alexa to something special Sunday. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2220737-sasha-banks-greatest-all-time.html


----------



## NasJayz

Shit Bliss vs Sasha again Fucking Bailey had to get hurt. :cussin: :cussin: :cussin:


----------



## 3ku1

gsm1988 said:


> Can't wait to hear from this one about how Sasha will carry Alexa to something special Sunday. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2220737-sasha-banks-greatest-all-time.html


Haha yeah well anyone saying Sasha Banks is the GOAT Really has no credibility :lol. Wait till she stops wrestling. Even then she's not.

They had a great match at GBOF. And Sasha didn't carry Alexa. They were both great. And you would expect them to Be again.


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> So I take it people are gonna act like Alexa didn't get as good of a pop (maybe even better) as Sasha did in Sasha's hometown.


They watch on mute so yes.


----------



## 3ku1

NasJayz said:


> Shit Bliss vs Sasha again Fucking Bailey had to get hurt. :cussin: :cussin: :cussin:


Yeah I know you dont like Sasha. But this was the best possible outcome. It's the money match of the division. And the best possible match they could,of done on the Raw woman's division. While I wouldent wish injury on anyone. It was a blessing in disguise Bayley got injured when she did. I mean would you prefer Alexa/Bayley? I don't think anyone would.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## gsm1988

3ku1 said:


> Haha yeah well anyone saying Sasha Banks is the GOAT Really has no credibility :lol. Wait till she stops wrestling. Even then she's not.
> 
> They had a great match at GBOF. And Sasha didn't carry Alexa. They were both great. And you would expect them to Be again.


Alexa was just as good as Sasha in that match, and helped make the match with stunts like the arm out of the socket thing she does. What Alexa lacks in terms of in ring ability she makes up for with charisma, and I'm sure she will be motivated to have a good performance Sunday. It takes two to tango.


----------



## 3ku1

gsm1988 said:


> Alexa was just as good as Sasha in that match, and helped make the match with stunts like the arm out of the socket thing she does. What Alexa lacks in terms of in ring ability she makes up for with charisma, and I'm sure she will be motivated to have a good performance Sunday. It takes two to tango.


Legit Boss is as conceded as they come. She acts like she's a Bliss fan. But she really is just a Sasha fan. And I'm assuming thinks Banks well "carry" Bliss to another great match at SS.


----------



## 3ku1

Promotion for Wwe live Australia in September


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> So I take it people are gonna act like Alexa didn't get as good of a pop (maybe even better) as Sasha did in Sasha's hometown.



... and after she repeatedly told everyone that Lexi is a fake bitch, too. That had to hurt at least a little bit. #LegitBLISStown :grin2:

I thought they were just gonna have her on commentary again and ask her the same boring questions 10 times. Sitting on that throne was a really nice touch, probably the first good idea those morons in the back have had in weeks.


----------



## 3ku1

According to Sasha Alexa we'll never be on top of the Raw division. So how higher can you go. With what being ten feet in the air on a throne. Holding the title Sasha :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, can we now finally stop with the whole "Of course he/she lost in his/her hometown" routine? After Alexa becoming #1 contender in Columbus, Naomi winning the SmackDown belt in Orlando, now Sasha earns a title shot in Boston. This unwritten rule does not exist, at least not in 2017.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, can we now finally stop with the whole "Of course he/she lost in his/her hometown" routine? After Alexa becoming #1 contender in Columbus, Naomi winning the SmackDown belt in Orlando, now Sasha earns a title shot in Boston. This unwritten rule does not exist, at least not in 2017.


Well yeah. Some were picking a 3 way in here. I always thought it would be Bliss Banks. 

I'm not sure how the finish well go. But I'm pretty certain Alexa is retaining. Apparently their well be a draft post SS. Sasha is heading to SD. Becky coming to Raw from a report I read. Who knows though. I'm picking some interference. Wouldent be surprised if they booked a Bayley heel turn at SS. Banks Bayley feud after SS. Nikki returns comes to Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## KC Armstrong

#LegitBlissTown


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## 3ku1

Skull Crushing Finale said:


>


Hahaha good job. That's exactly what I thought when I saw Alexa on that throne. GOT lol. Alexa and her peasants. And Sasha heir to the throne. Who's about to be executed by her peers lol.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1

PaigeLover said:


>


Queen. :trips5


----------



## JC00

gsm1988 said:


> Can't wait to hear from this one about how Sasha will carry Alexa to something special Sunday. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2220737-sasha-banks-greatest-all-time.html


Well people will be back to spam that thread if Alexa/Sasha isn't anything better than ok and then it will devolve into "blame Alexa"


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Well people will be back to spam that thread if Alexa/Sasha isn't anything better than ok and then it will devolve into "blame Alexa"


Also if she loses there will be people coming in here and a thread made in about 2 seconds.


----------



## Zappers

Little rant:

Anyone notice how the camera cut away just as Alexa was about to climb into the chair. Seriously, what's wrong with WWE?


----------



## Zappers

On the match up for Summerslam. Who really knows, of course I'm bias and want Alexa Bliss to retain the title, but I wouldn't cry about it if she lost. 

If I was writing the story line, I would have Sasha lose then go to Smackdown to get these two away from each other. On a serious note, and yes I understand in WWE history there have been tons of backstage "real" feuds. They are all professionals & yes I heard Alexa's recent comments on the situation, but I'm actually concerned for Bliss's safety going against Banks. If these were two mid carders or a title wasn't at stake that would one thing. Imho, Sasha Banks is jealous(and no reason to be) of Alexa Bliss. And that's dangerous in my eyes. Sasha hasn't liked Alexa since NXT, Sasha goes on to WWE with great success, then here comes Alexa becoming even more popular and more successful. Sasha probably can't stand her, pure jealousy.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897282756161359872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897483089718501376


----------



## Mordecay

That kid is my hero :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897504337890385921


----------



## starsfan24

I love Graves.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## starsfan24

Also that kid should know better than that. That's terrible. Wish Nia would've chewed his ass out.


----------



## Jersey

Mordecay said:


> That kid is my hero :lol


I would hate to see who you idolize. 
@Zappers Camera man is a prick for doing that.
@starsfan24 :thecause


----------



## 3ku1

If he was my kid he would of got a hiding when he got home.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dammit, I came here to post the ass slapping :lol*


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> If he was my kid he would of got a hiding when he got home.


If he was my son he would never do that cause he would know better.


----------



## 3ku1

@Alexa_bliss_wwe 5 Feet of Fury &#55357;&#56840; ✋&#55356;&#57339; #Yankees #yankeesstadium


----------



## starsfan24

More


----------



## 3ku1

Fark she's tiny :lol


----------



## NasJayz

Legit BOSS said:


> *Dammit, I came here to post the ass slapping :lol*












:grin2: :wink2:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Of course they send her there with Strowman and Cass.

:duck


By the way, it's fucking scary how many people think a woman being touched/groped against her will is funny. What the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## 3ku1

Do you mean people in general? Because I don't think anyone in here thinks it's funny. Apparently in the threa on General WWE section. Apparently the kids me :lol. Just have to laugh at the morons on this forum. I have a sig of her, apparently that makes me obsessed about her . Lord.


----------



## starsfan24

I don't care if it's Bliss, Naomi, Bayley, Sasha, or anyone else. You don't do that and it certainly isn't funny.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


>


The catcher has best view.


----------



## starsfan24

MY GOD.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Do you mean people in general? Because I don't think anyone in here thinks it's funny.


I saw a couple of people here laughing about it, Mordecay even called the kid his hero. I have zero tolerance for bullshit like that. With this crap and all the awful Taylor Swift jokes I saw over this past week (sexual assault trial) I just lose all hope/faith in humanity. Fortunately in that case justice was served, at least.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> MY GOD.


Lexi standing next to giants will never stop being funny to me. :grin2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Ya not cool or funny. That kid wouldn't like it if someone just walked up to him and hit him. Although I'm sure whatever adult was with him encouraged it. 

But what the fuck was Nia doing walking that close to the guard rail? Injures people in the ring and gets her best friend assaulted by a kid. Sucks that Bliss had to have that happen to her for Nia to learn don't walk that close to the guard rail


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> But what the fuck was Nia doing walking that close to the guard rail? Injures people in the ring and gets her best friend assaulted by a kid.


I'm certainly not gonna blame Nia here, that's crazy. Also, I don't think it's fair to say Nia constantly injures people in the ring. She had one freak accident with Bayley. How many times has Sasha busted up Alexa's face? Sasha also injured Emma on the Europe tour a couple of months ago. Nobody ever says shit about it when it happens to their favorites, but when someone they don't like is involved, they are ready to attack.

It's the same with male superstars. Samoa Joe ends Tyson Kidd's career? Nothing. Seth Rollins shatters Cena's nose? Silence. If Reigns was to injure someone people would lose their fucking minds.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897560973766275073


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Alexa Bliss takes strenuous WWE lifestyle in stride
> 
> Stardom comes quick. Just ask Alexa Bliss.
> 
> The 26-year-old Raw women's champion was called up from NXT during the 2016 WWE brand split draft in July of that year, and within a couple of months of joining SmackDown her sneering, rude, eye-rolling, standout character became a top attraction on the WWE women's roster.
> 
> By the end of the year, she was SmackDown women's champion, and shortly after moving over to Raw became the first woman to have held both brand's women's titles. As she heads into SummerSlam to defend her title against Sasha Banks, Bliss is on top of the world. And she's just getting started.
> 
> "I'd like to wrestle for as long as I can," said Bliss to ESPN.com. "I've always liked watching wrestling, but once you are on the other end of it, you develop a certain passion for it and respect for it and I would like to accomplish everything I want to before calling it quits."
> 
> Unlike many others on the roster who perfected their craft in the ring through extensive training and action in independent wrestling before joining the company, Bliss' path to the WWE lights was far from a straightforward one. She had tired of bodybuilding after finally earning her professional card, and once she was randomly presented with the opportunity of pursuing the WWE, she put all she had into it, despite her lack of formal experience.
> 
> "It was very spur of the moment. When I heard WWE was having tryouts ... I would not let the opportunity pass me by," said Bliss. "I hired someone to make my video and I sent in the video, thinking nothing would come of it."
> 
> But a life-changing call did come.
> 
> Bliss was told to go to Los Angeles for a call-back to meet some of the WWE trainers and brass. After success in LA, she was told she was going to go for a 30-day tryout where her process would be tracked and scrutinized, but one week after the first call, the WWE said that she wouldn't be going to the 30-day tryout at all. Instead, they were just going to sign her.
> 
> "I can very distinctly remember meeting Alexa for the very first time," said Paul "Triple H" Levesque, executive vice president of Talent, Live Events & Creative for WWE. "She's a smart girl, an unbelievably hard worker and that's the key. She's all-in on this and that's why she's gotten so good, so fast."
> 
> Levesque said he always had big plans for Bliss, but when her name was called during the draft that brought her to the main roster, Bliss recalls a moment of true shock.
> 
> "I didn't feel that I was ready to leave NXT," she said. "When I was called up to SmackDown I was very nervous. I hadn't done many of the things at NXT that I thought I was supposed to. I didn't have a TakeOver match. I never held the title. I only had a few matches on NXT TV and to be called up and told, 'Well, here you go!'"
> 
> Bliss embraced the opportunity of being on the big stage, but what fans see on WWE television is only a small part of a superstar's responsibilities, albeit one of the biggest challenges. Getting involved in sports entertainment is a dream to many, but the dream also comes with an exhaustive schedule.
> 
> For Bliss and all of the other superstars on the roster, the WWE itinerary is seemingly endless. They travel from city to city for work, performing four times a week, then get a few days off before doing it all again. Every single week of the year.
> 
> "It's busy," said Bliss. "In-ring is just part of what we do."
> 
> The responsibilities are daunting, with time reserved for exercise, media, charity and more. Most WWE superstars also have to be their own travel agent.
> 
> "On Tuesdays after I land, I'm not going to do anything. I'm not going to plan my day, just take it as it comes," she said. "[After a show] you land, get your laundry done and re-pack for the road. Wednesday is a chill-out day and Thursday I'm booking my cars, booking my hotels, finishing up my laundry and getting ready to go on the road. ... My days off are still very work consumed."
> 
> Bliss decided to make herself even busier recently, signing on to do Season 7 of the E! reality show Total Divas. By doing so, she reduced her days off per week from three to one, but the experience thus far has been rewarding.
> 
> While the woman who owns the spotlight on Monday night is the antagonist pushing the drama, on Total Divas, Bliss wants none of it.
> 
> "I've been kind of the peacekeeper between people," said Bliss. "If people get into an argument, I tell them, 'I'm the youngest one here why am I the most mature, why is that?' I try to mend everything. I don't do drama. I don't like drama. I just watch it happen, but I don't want to be in it."
> 
> Total Divas is allowing Bliss to travel to new places and find new experiences.
> 
> One of those new experiences is a pig. Her pet pig. Named Larry-Steve.
> 
> Larry-Steve gets walked like a dog through the streets of Florida and carried in an infant carrier. He has an Instagram account. He's likely not to exceed 40 pounds, and isn't going anywhere once the show stops taping.
> 
> "I pitched a storyline because I always wanted a pig," said Bliss. "What if I go get a pig and then my fiancee says I cant keep him and I give him back. Or... I'm thinking that if my fiancee sees him, maybe I'll be able to keep him."
> 
> Well ... she's keeping him.
> 
> "Pigs are easy. They are just like dogs and cats. He's trained to a litter box. He gets walked. He's very low maintenance."
> 
> Bliss doesn't get to see Larry Steve as much as she'd like, and she only sees her fiancee when she temporarily returns to Florida, or through FaceTime. That aspect of the business is tough, but Bliss does her best to stay positive and relies on those around her -- especially Nia Jax.
> 
> After her move to Raw, she was reunited with Jax and the duo picked things up right where they left off.
> 
> Jax also joined Bliss on Total Divas, creating a fun smaller dynamic of the close pair mixed into the rest of the cast.
> 
> "The fact that I'm on there with Nia Jax, who is one of my best friends, is super fun and super exciting," said Bliss. "We have a lot of fun with it. We just kind of roll with it and see what happens."
> 
> That key friendship, among many others, is what really keeps Bliss centered. The ride won't always be as smooth as it has been for Bliss over the past year, but no matter what role she'll play in the future, she knows the relationships she develops off screen will be one of the most important parts of her job.
> 
> "You don't have your family. You don't have your outside friends," said Bliss of her life on the road. "WWE becomes your family. One big dysfunctional family. You aren't going to get along with everyone all the time, but you have to see them five or six days a week anyway.
> 
> "It's very important to have a friend on the road, especially because of the scheduling and everything going on. They're going through it with you. As many people say that they understand it, they don't unless they are living though it..


Great interview on ESPN.com

http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/20313283/wwe-alexa-bliss-takes-strenuous-wwe-lifestyle-stride


----------



## 3ku1

I see Wade Keller Whis just like Meltzer. Is bitching on Twitter because WWE sent Three heels to represent WWE. "Don't they have any baby faces ". :lol guy needs to get laid.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I see Wade Keller Whis just like Meltzer. Is bitching on Twitter because WWE sent Three heels to represent WWE. "Don't they have any baby faces ". :lol guy needs to get laid.


----------



## starsfan24

Kayfabe still alive for Wade.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I see Wade Keller Whis just like Meltzer. Is bitching on Twitter because WWE sent Three heels to represent WWE. "Don't they have any baby faces ". :lol guy needs to get laid.


 He should stop whining. This world is so passive aggressive I tell ya.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Does he also complain about Alexa and other heels being nice to kids when they visit children's hospitals? "She's a fucking heel, damn it, she should slap those little bastards instead of hugging them".

Fucking retards...


----------



## JC00

> "I'd like to wrestle for as long as I can," said Bliss to ESPN.com.


First time I've heard her say this. Hopefully it's the truth and not idle words


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Does he also complain about Alexa and other heels being nice to kids when they visit children's hospitals? "She's a fucking heel, damn it, she should slap those little bastards instead of hugging them".
> 
> Fucking retards...


That's what someone said

"What do you expect Strowman to body slam everyone he meets Keller??"

:lol

Yeah it's still real to him damn it!


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> First time I've heard her say this. Hopefully it's the truth and not idle words


A quote like that doesn't really mean anything, though. This is how she feels right now. In a couple of years she might look at it differently. Maybe she'll want to have kids, maybe she'll get sick and tired of being on the road all the time. Who knows? As long as she has fun with it and WWE wants to feature her in a major way, she will keep going.

Maybe WWE starts bringing in all these workrate queens from Japan and via the Mae Young Classic and all of a sudden there won't be a big spot on the roster for a character driven star like Alexa. Impossible to predict all deez tings.


----------



## JC00

edit: wrong thread


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897564642117013504


----------



## KC Armstrong

Total Divas time in NYC


----------



## JC00

ChampWhoRuns.DaCamp said:


> The kid only did what half the people in the locker room already have.
> .





ChampWhoRuns.DaCamp said:


> It that was how STD's were transmitted I'd be a lot more worried about the kid.




Leader of the Bliss hate club, guys


----------



## 3ku1

Lol that guys like 12. He's a troll. I mean where's his proof or sources? But yeah don't bring that disgusting shits comments in here. He's not,worth dignifying with a response.

That's the thing with Alexa haters. They are unreasonable with no arbitrary. That's their argument she has STD. And half the locker room go to clichie. No wonder no one takes them seriously. I mean wtf Is wrong with that poster? What makes him think he has the right to post something so degrading and disgusting. I mean sexist as hell. I'm not Sashas or Beckys biggest fan. But I would never say shit like that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Leader of the Bliss hate club, guys


... and you're sharing this bullshit because... ?!?!

It is funny, though, that people like that can say shit like this and the mods will probably high five them while I got banned for calling a troll a dumbass.

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Leader of the Bliss hate club, guys


meh just a pathetic wrestling ****** who obsesses over men putting their ass and balls in each others faces


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> meh just a pathetic wrestling ****** who obsesses over men putting their ass and balls in each others faces



FYI in the future don't share their garbage in here.

But holy shit go see that guys twitter. Heel Turn legi psychopath lol. So,pissed about a 26 year old holding a fake belt :duck.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> FYI in the future don't share their garbage in here.


We've already said that a million times but for some reason people still feel the need to post that stuff in here. It would be nice if we could put a stop to that, but I've given up hope at this point.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## 3ku1

FYI our lord and saviour (Meltzer) reckons BLISS WALKS out of Brooklyn as Champ. He thinks their well be a turn. But is not willing to pick which yet. He thinks Sasha is headed to SD. Cheers Meltzer. I think your a plonker :lol. Meltzer v Keller book it.


----------



## 3ku1

When Sasha bullies Alexa on Twitter :lol


----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> FYI in the future don't share their garbage in here.


Stick to policing Alexa's IG accounts and telling people that make obvious joking comments about wanting to date her that she's engaged. 

Such as comments like this 

* So many ppl salty over Murphy in here lol. Drink it in man*

Literally no one was talking about the guy. Seriously what's your obession with him.

Also stop making comments about how she's in Orlando or wherever, it comes off really creepy.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Stick to policing Alexa's IG accounts and telling people that make obvious joking comments about wanting to date her that she's engaged.
> 
> Such as comments like this
> 
> * So many ppl salty over Murphy in here lol. Drink it in man*
> 
> Literally no one was talking about the guy. Seriously what's your obession with him.
> 
> Also stop making comments about how she's in Orlando or wherever, it comes off really creepy.



Huh you right? You stalking me on iG now? Pretty much everyone in this thread. Are saying for you to stop posting shit like that in here. No one wants to here what psychopaths that you've vilified yourself. Based on you scrolling his twitter. Are saying about Alexa. Just post pics or talk about her career. Don't forget I created this thread. Look at the title. 

Yet you continue to do so. So It's not just me telling you this man. So you don't start, with what I post. I'm legit freaked out your actually actively scrolling. And tracking my posts.

As for the comment about Murphy. Ppl were making comments lewd comments about Alexa. Even on Larrys page. I was just commenting how desperate it is. The fact your tracking my posts. And now attempting to tell me the correct way of posting lol? Yeah man I know you like to,pull rank in this thread. But that's ain't flying with me. If you scroll above theirs a few posters who want you to stop sharing what other ppl,are saying in other threads. Not just me. I'm not the only one who's pointing that out. And besides I'm joking. Not sure why your obsessed with what I post. Seeing you regularly screen what others are saying about her. And I comment about how she's in Orlando lol? I'm the only one man.

A lot of ppl in here comment about her schedule. Show on Monday. A lot of ppl follow her life through social media. Look you clearly have some kinda weird problem with me. So how about now on you post your stuff. And we don't directly have any interaction. But like when I posted about the Guinee Pig Larry. Via His IG page. No one had an issue. What's the problem? Your just pissed she's marrying a jobber huh? :lol. I mean I could care less about the guy. If it wasent for the fact he's with Bliss. So I don't get your problem. But whatever.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897598364136734724


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Does she normally wear that connor's cure bracelet or just at Media events?


----------



## Banez

cool pics.



3ku1 said:


> FYI our lord and saviour (Meltzer)


He's not my lord or saviour.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897865825771593728


----------



## Jersey

TraumaCaspian said:


> Does she normally wear that connor's cure bracelet or just at Media events?


I would say media events.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

Can't wait until after the match on Sunday.

Good match = Look how much Sasha carried Bliss to a great match. 

Bad match = Man Bliss is terrible.

Gonna be great guys!


----------



## Jersey

Anybody here attending SummerSlam?


----------



## Zappers

Said this before, but I find it amazing that Alexa is representing WWE much more than Naomi is. Case in point the recent Yankee stadium showing. And Alexa is a HEEL. Image if Alexa Bliss was a FACE? Move over Cena. LOL


----------



## 3ku1

Zappers said:


> Said this before, but I find it amazing that Alexa is representing WWE much more than Naomi is. Case in point the recent Yankee stadium showing. And Alexa is a HEEL. Image if Alexa Bliss was a FACE? Move over Cena. LOL


I see ALOT of people saying Alexa has the potential to be the female Cena. But more over lol. I mean the amount of merch she shifts. Her size so she's a natural underdog. Clearly Alexa is a gem Wwe were not expecting after the initial draft last year. She's become a big draw for them. A great spokesperson for The buisness. So clearly a face turn we'll happen down the line. Hopefully not to soon as onscreen she plays heel so well. And Team Rude only recently became official.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I love this one, too. 

:duck


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 So perfect.


----------



## 3ku1

Gah damn why did they have send her with the two twin towers :lol. 

But yeah If Alexa/Sasha have a great match. Be like omg Sasha is the GOAT. Carried Bliss to another great match. Well if they have an average one. Ppl well be spamming that thread again. With "Ahhh Sasha can't be the GOAT, she couldent carry Bliss to a good match". So yeah Alexa won't get any credit no matter what. I'm picking their match we'll be pretty good. Based on how good their match was at GBOF.


----------



## KC Armstrong

It's gonna depend on how much time they get as well. If WWE treats this match like an afterthought and they only get 7-8 minutes, there's only so much you can do with that. If they get 12-15, I think it's gonna be really good.


----------



## 3ku1

Well way they have promoted Sasha Alexa even on Table for 2. You'll think they see Alexa Sasha as one of their headline matches. But yeah depends on how much time it gets on the card. As for the finish. I'm thinking Alexa retains. Not sure yet though.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

3ku1 said:


> Gah damn why did they have send her with the two twin towers :lol.
> 
> But yeah If Alexa/Sasha have a great match. Be like omg Sasha is the GOAT. Carried Bliss to another great match. Well if they have an average one. Ppl well be spamming that thread again. With "Ahhh Sasha can't be the GOAT, she couldent carry Bliss to a good match". So yeah Alexa won't get any credit no matter what. I'm picking their match we'll be pretty good. Based on how good their match was at GBOF.


well people on WF are brain dead retards who can't think for themselves and need meltzer to tell them what to think


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898039379209232384


----------



## starsfan24

Just watched the Great Balls match again. That was a quality match. I think if it was given 5-10 more minutes it would've been amazing. 

I'm hyped for Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> Just watched the Great Balls match again. That was a quality match. I think if it was given 5-10 more minutes it would've been amazing.
> 
> I'm hyped for Sunday.


Give them 15-17 mins I think they'll have one of the best matches on the Raw Card. I still remember this, brutal one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884279673730945025


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Gah damn *why did they have send her with the two twin towers* :lol.


I legit laughed at this.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

https://imgur.com/a/ZIT1I#GK11rwT
:sodone	:sodone	:sodone	:sodone	:sodone


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

PaigeLover said:


> So perfect.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS


----------



## 3ku1

Poll for what match are you looking forward too at SS. Out of the woman matches. Alexa Sasha most popular. 3% of the vote ha. Naomi Natayla 2%. Its popular though! Funny thing is Orton/Rusev, Neville/Towaza, and Usos New Day SD Tag Team Titles. Are on 1% damn :lol.

http://www.wwe.com/polls/summerslam-match-most-looking-forward-to


----------



## Jersey

Bliss vs Banks might be better than Naomi vs Nattie.


----------



## 3ku1

Naomi Natty is kick off show matarial lol! Sorry not sorry.

Give Bliss Banks 15-17 mins. It we'll be one of the best matches of the show imo.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Naomi Natty is kick off show matarial lol! Sorry not sorry.
> 
> Give Bliss Banks 15-17 mins. It we'll be one of the best matches of the show imo.


I think it'll be a split crowd for Bliss vs Banks.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> I think it'll be a split crowd for Bliss vs Banks.


Well yes it's in Sasha home city. But based on the vocal support Alexa got on Raw this week. Not to mention the signs in the crowd. It's hard to pick who the crowd we'll be more vocal for. Probably Sasha. But we'll see.

In terms of the match. It could potentially be woman's match of the year. Or underwhelming.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well yes it's in Sasha home city. But based on the vocal support Alexa got on Raw this week. Not to mention the signs in the crowd. It's hard to pick who the crowd we'll be more vocal for. Probably Sasha. But we'll see.
> 
> In terms of the match. It could potentially be woman's match of the year. Or underwhelming.


Sasha's from NY? Thats new to me.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Sasha's from NY? Thats new to me.


I could be wrong. But im sure someone said Raw in Boston this week is Sashas home city. If I, wrong my bad.

Actually sorry my bad lol. Got the two city's mixed up haha.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I could be wrong. But im sure someone said Raw in Boston this week is Sashas home city. If I, wrong my bad.
> 
> Actually sorry my bad lol. Got the two city's mixed up haha.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


>



WWE do Bliss no favors posting this video, especially after they posted a video of Sasha at some wrestling gym.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> WWE do Bliss no favors posting this video, especially after they posted a video of Sasha at some wrestling gym.


 I think they did it to hype sasha as shes gonna win it but Nia will distract for Bliss to retain since TD will be returning soon I believe.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think Bliss is going to retain because Of TD. More the fact Sasha is moving to SD reportedly. So if true. It's highly unlikely Sasha is winning. I do expect some kinda interference though.

Hell I wouldent mind a Alexa Paige feud post SS. Seeing she's returning soon. I want Alexa Nikki too,though.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> I think they did it to hype sasha as shes gonna win it but Nia will distract for Bliss to retain since TD will be returning soon I believe.


I'm just talking about Sasha's thing about how Bliss doesn't care about wrestling and used it to get on Total Divas and hollywood. 

They post a video of Sasha working out at a wrestling gym and then post a video of Alexa at a Total Divas photoshoot and gloating to Sasha about being the face of the women's division and title it "Alexa Bliss mocks Sasha Banks during a Total Divas shoot".

People don't even have to click it, they can just read the title and go "Oh so Sasha was right". 

Whoever decided on that might want to have Alexa at the gym or something for one of her SummerSlam diary videos. Because even if they are doing it for match building purpose because ONCE AGAIN Alexa/Sasha had zero build up to a PPV match, it still leaves the impression that "Lexi Kaufman is more interested in doing Total Divas shoots than wrestling"


----------



## 3ku1

Depends who,watches the videos though. And if we get a Bliss Diary Workout. While it does give that Impression. We don't know for sure the demos or audience Impression do we. So jumping the gun a tad Imo. I personally could care less if Sasha is running up the stairs like Rocky lol. While Alexa is having fun on a TD photo shoot. Alexas booked to win, she's booked to win.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> I'm just talking about Sasha's thing about how Bliss doesn't care about wrestling and used it to get on Total Divas and hollywood.
> 
> They post a video of Sasha working out at a wrestling gym and then post a video of Alexa at a Total Divas photoshoot and gloating to Sasha about being the face of the women's division and title it "Alexa Bliss mocks Sasha Banks during a Total Divas shoot".
> 
> People don't even have to click it, they can just read the title and go "Oh so Sasha was right".
> 
> Whoever decided on that might want to have Alexa at the gym or something for one of her SummerSlam diary videos. Because even if they are doing it for match building purpose because ONCE AGAIN Alexa/Sasha had zero build up to a PPV match, it still leaves the impression that "Lexi Kaufman is more interested in doing Total Divas shoots than wrestling"


:hmmm never saw it that way.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> I'm just talking about Sasha's thing about how Bliss doesn't care about wrestling and used it to get on Total Divas and hollywood.



Who cares? People know by now that Lexi is gonna be on Total Divas and she got a lot of support in Sasha's hometown long after Sasha had already put that false narrative out into the world. Breaking news: The only ones who shit on the Total Divas girls are neckbeards who have no life and still think wrasslin is real. 

I just saw that there will be no Intercontinental Title match at SummerSlam. Probably not good news for Alexa. Right now I think the only title that could switch hands on Raw is the women's title and I'm sure there's gonna be at least 1 title change. Brock is not gonna drop the Universal Title, the Cruiserweight belt just changed hands and word is that Neville might be taking some time off, and I don't think Rollins & Ambrose are winning the tag titles, either. I thought Jordan had a shot at the IC belt, but since that's not happening, there's only one title left.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Who cares? People know by now that Lexi is gonna be on Total Divas and she got a lot of support in Sasha's hometown long after Sasha had already put that false narrative out into the world. Breaking news: The only ones who shit on the Total Divas girls are neckbeards who have no life and still think wrasslin is real.
> 
> I just saw that there will be no Intercontinental Title match at SummerSlam. Probably not good news for Alexa. Right now I think the only title that could switch hands on Raw is the women's title and I'm sure there's gonna be at least 1 title change. Brock is not gonna drop the Universal Title, the Cruiserweight belt just changed hands and word is that Neville might be taking some time off, and I don't think Rollins & Ambrose are winning the tag titles, either. I thought Jordan had a shot at the IC belt, but since that's not happening, there's only one title left.


I agree with you about the TD support thing. Who cares.

But as for Alexa loosing the belt. You could be right tbh. But based on your track record lol. Rumour is Joe could be getting the title at SS. Lesnar I'll say is favourite though. 

Tbh if Alexa does lose the title. I won't be as bummed as Ifl I were if she dropped it to Bayley. I don think think it would be the worst thing in the world. Refreshing up the title scene. Wouldent mind Nikki returns post SS. That said Apparently Sasha is headed to SD. So I'm still not certain.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I agree with you about the TD support thing. Who cares.


I'm sure the Bella Twins cry themselves to sleep at night, because despite being much bigger stars than any other girl in the company, they are not supported by the neckbeard community.




> But as for Alexa loosing the. You could be right tbh. But based on your track record lol.


I hope my streak continues. 

:duck

I mean, I said all along that I would be fine with her dropping the belt to Sasha at SummerSlam. I just wish that losing the title was the culmination of a proper feud, a proper build up.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I just saw that there will be no Intercontinental Title match at SummerSlam. Probably not good news for Alexa. Right now I think the only title that could switch hands on Raw is the women's title and I'm sure there's gonna be at least 1 title change. Brock is not gonna drop the Universal Title, *the Cruiserweight belt just changed hands and word is that Neville might be taking some time off*, and I don't think Rollins & Ambrose are winning the tag titles, either. I thought Jordan had a shot at the IC belt, but since that's not happening, there's only one title left.


If vince doesn't feel Tozawa as CW champ then he'll drop the title to neville. Where did you read about neville taking time off?


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> If vince doesn't feel Tozawa as CW champ then he'll drop the title to neville. Where did you read about neville taking time off?


Don't remember exactly where I saw that, but the rumor was that Neville requested time off. There were no details, no reason why he would make that request, but who knows? Could be bullshit, but it was definitely odd for him to just drop the belt like that 6 days before SummerSlam.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Don't remember exactly where I saw that, but the rumor was that Neville requested time off. There were no details, no reason why he would make that request, but who knows? Could be bullshit, but it was definitely odd for him to just drop the belt like that 6 days before SummerSlam.


I think he'll get the title back on sunday.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

:damn


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah what he said lol.

FYI regarding the finish at SS. I wouldent mind Alexa dropping the belt to Sasha. Then she gets her rematch at Backlash. That's when they build the face turn.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Yeah what he said lol.
> 
> FYI regarding the finish at SS. I wouldent mind Alexa dropping the belt to Sasha. Then she gets her rematch at Backlash. That's when they build the face turn.


If she drops the title then I think then they'll slowly begin nia vs bliss feud which would then turn bliss into a face.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah maybe I'll prefer rematch with Sasha tho. They only recently made Team Rude a thing. Maybe Nia turns face too? Who knows. What this space. For all,we know Alexa we'll retain .


----------



## Jersey

^ That's the spirit.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## 3ku1

#SummerSlam


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> #SummerSlam


Hopefully we something similar to melina vs mccool in this match.


----------



## 3ku1

Reading reports. What Culture Wrestling etc. Are all picking Bliss retains. They don't believe they'll take the title off Bliss yet. With very little build in this short term. I have to agree.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Less than a week away until I get to meet Miss Bliss!


----------



## Jersey

@TraumaCaspian Have fun


----------



## JC00

*Alexa Bliss: Becoming A Bell to Bell Heel*




> At the start of 2017, Alexa Bliss was the SmackDown Women’s champion. It had been around a month since her first title win and overall, people seemed pretty excited about ‘Five Feet of Fury’ as an emerging female star. Since turning heel in 2015, Bliss’ character work had been consistently entertaining and as I touched on earlier this year, had developed a lot and become legitimately great on the blue brand. However, with the suddenly increased focus, it was now time for Alexa to attempt to solidify her spot as one of the top performers in the whole division regardless of brand.
> 
> Alexa’s matches with Becky Lynch had been solid, even if somewhat unremarkable for a variety of reasons but it didn't matter much in the grand scheme of things as her confidence on the mic made her a surprisingly easy choice for champion anyway. In order for Bliss’ run on top to last though, she’d need to show more and continue to evolve as an in-ring performer. There were flashes of brilliance at times due to her athleticism and general ability to pull mean faces but overall, it hadn't quite clicked yet bell to bell. To the concern of many, Alexa’s next title programme would be with Naomi, an opponent she had a shared a less than stellar outing with at No Mercy just a few months prior.
> 
> This time around things would go mostly smoother though with the pair gelling much better and putting on a quite exciting match up until a messy final minute hurt things slightly. Bliss played her heel character well throughout the match and its quality was a credit to the quite impressive improvements both had made in very little time. There still seemed to be some kind of a disconnect for me though. Alexa acted like a heel but had yet to really get comfortable wrestling like one, even if she was clearly taking steps in the right direction.
> 
> Though at the time it seemed like a throwaway TV match, in hindsight it was Alexa’s final SmackDown outing that in my mind signaled a real turning point in her in-ring performance level. Wrestling Naomi for the title two days after WrestleMania, Alexa isolated the champion’s leg and attacked it aggressively, her attacks were really pretty simple but just unique enough to make them matter. It was a quite short match but still clearly the best of the pair’s series and more than that, it was the most polished Alexa had ever looked in her role.
> 
> As odd as it seems considering her background, Bliss’ sweet spot as an in-ring heel is very much old school in its approach. Her athleticism can make for the odd cool spot but that’s not what the priority is or should be for her. It’s about taking an approach fitting for her character. There needs to be a nastiness to it all, a real aggression. Nowadays wrestlers often seem to almost sleepwalk through the heat segment but Alexa really doesn't have that choice. When you’re a 5ft tall heel, everything you do needs to have some vigor to it because if it doesn't, you just aren't a threat.
> 
> Bliss’ in-ring work would continue to trend in that direction with her match against Bayley too, a bout that was actually very strong and highlighted the pair’s proven chemistry from NXT. It wasn't quite as focused on Alexa’s heat segment but she seemed to very much belong against an on-form Bayley who turned in one of her best performances on the main roster so far. I’m going to fast forward a couple of months now and pretend that the kendo stick never got involved because quite frankly, that mess of a match wasn't the fault of either woman and just isn’t worth discussing.
> 
> The next match worth discussing came at Great Balls of Fire against Sasha Banks. I discussed this match in detail as soon as it ended but basically, this is absolutely the best performance of Bliss’ career thus far. Part of that is obviously due to Banks’ famed brilliance but that match worked so well for me because both performers played their role excellently. Alexa’s work on Banks’ back really was tremendous and one of the better examples of targeting a body part that you’ll see in WWE today. It was simply excellent and really built that layer of the match strongly, a bout that with some more time and a fulfilling finish, could’ve been quite special.
> 
> It wasn't just Bliss’ heat segment that shined though as her whole performance seemed much more poised and polished, a clear sign of her growing experience as the women’s division’s top heel. Now as we head into SummerSlam, Bliss and Banks meet again and hopefully, will build on their strong 1st PPV showing with another standout match. I have to be honest in saying that whilst I very much believe in both talents, I somewhat question whether or not the “Biggest Party of the Summer” is the place for them to really shine considering the loaded match card. Hopefully I’m wrong though.
> 
> Either way, I have no doubt that Banks and Bliss will eventually produce something genuinely brilliant and as for Bliss specifically, it’s been quite fascinating to follow her in-ring progression this year. I’m not going to argue that she’s the smoothest worker or even the most dynamic but what I would say is that all recent evidence suggests that she’s become genuinely good at playing her role. You may not personally love what Bliss does bell to bell but from my vantage point, it’s quite refreshing in it’s almost throwback approach. When Bliss is in control, her attacks aren't that of someone stalling for the finishing sequences but instead it’s like watching a real human in competition, a human absolutely certain that she’s going to win at any moment now. To me that’s good pro wrestling and with her technical side improving every match, Alexa Bliss really is on route to be something quite special in women’s wrestling history.


http://www.fightful.com/alexa-bliss-becoming-bell-bell-heel


----------



## Jersey

Not sure anybody saw this


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> *Alexa Bliss: Becoming A Bell to Bell Heel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fightful.com/alexa-bliss-becoming-bell-bell-heel


My friend on twitter wrote this :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898639603724201984


----------



## Jersey

He's wearing a we are nxt shirt but never booked







.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well he's booked in her house indefinitely lol. 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898643201988464640


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> He's wearing a we are nxt shirt but never booked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I knew immediately that this was gonna trigger some people. 

It's too bad that she already said her wedding won't happen on Total Divas. That would have really driven all the haters insane.

:duck


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898669777887019008


----------



## 3ku1

FYI WhatCulture Wrestling. A popular YT Wrestling Channel. Picked their predictions for SS. They've all picked Bliss to retain. Their reasoning being while a tough call. Based on the very little build. Bayley sidelined due to injury. Short Term e.t.c. They don't feel a title change we'll happen just yet. Just their observation. But I tend to agree.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> He's wearing a we are nxt shirt but never booked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/buddy-murphy-9734.html?prom_id=103


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/buddy-murphy-9734.html?prom_id=103


point proven


----------



## 3ku1

Please keep that jobber out of here . I don't think he cares anyway. I know I wouldn't I would,proud to be a jobber :lol. I don't really care how much Wwe screen time anyone gets really.

Anyway #TB


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897697649129918465


----------



## KC Armstrong

:rude


----------



## 3ku1

:lol don't go to the VIP M and G with Alexa. With a Bayley Merch .


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> :rude


She should've did maryse taunt to him.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898684937666142208


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## JC00

'


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## nyelator

Murphy actually has a good winning percentage of late


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> Murphy actually has a good winning percentage of late


He's won his last three matches. And main evented the nxt house shows Hess been at. He suffered a knee injury though. So that's why he's off TV ATM. 

Moving on to Alexa beating Sasha this Sunday .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898741812357197825


----------



## KC Armstrong

I see Miss Anti-Hollywood brought Snoop Dogg to the SummerSlam kickoff event...

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898747124946411520


----------



## 3ku1

Reading comments on twitter. People well,some idiots saying Alexa is not passionate about the business. Because she developed a passion. So,she's only in it for the fame . I feel my IQ dropping reading these morons. Most of them are Sasha fans of course.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Reading comments on twitter.


Why?


----------



## starsfan24

Cubs photo but it applies.


----------



## 3ku1

You don't use twitter? . I just read a few fro that ESPN Article Alexa retweeted. Just some peoples logic. She wasent born passionate about pro wrestling. So therefore her passion is less legitimate. But yeah it's my fault. Most of the time though people responding are not in agreement lol. So theirs that.

Alexa and Asuka are almost the same size .


----------



## starsfan24

3ku1 said:


> You don't use twitter? . I just read a few fro that ESPN Article Alexa retweeted. Just some peoples logic. She wasent born passionate about pro wrestling. So therefore her passion is less legitimate. But yeah it's my fault. Most of the time though people responding are not in agreement lol. So theirs that.
> 
> Alexa and Asuka are almost the same size .


Of course I do, but sometimes it's best to stay away when I know the comments will be a dumpster fire. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> You don't use twitter? . I just read a few fro that ESPN Article Alexa retweeted. Just some peoples logic. She wasent born passionate about pro wrestling. So therefore her passion is less legitimate. But yeah it's my fault. Most of the time though people responding are not in agreement lol. So theirs that.
> 
> Alexa and Asuka are almost the same size .


And how is Asuka connected to Someone's twitter comments?

I dont use twitter, seems like people get dumber when they use it.


----------



## 3ku1

Banez said:


> And *how is Asuka connected to Someone's twitter comments?*
> 
> I dont use twitter, seems like people get dumber when they use it.


i don't think I ever said Asuka was connected to Twitter comments :hmmm. That was a seperate point in reference to,the photo of Alexa, Asuka, and Naomi.


----------



## Banez

3ku1 said:


> i don't think I ever said Asuka was connected to Twitter comments :hmmm. That was a seperate point in reference to,the photo of Alexa, Asuka, and Naomi.


Right, my bad. Didn't look up the pic.


----------



## KC Armstrong

They're doing it right. THIS is what you wear at an Alexa meet & greet.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898747124946411520


Oh my lord this girl is so over. ... Wait for it.... AS A HEEL. She's going to hold the title forever. Move over Cena. LOL

No seriously, very happy for her whatever the outcome on Sunday.


----------



## Zappers

I know this is old but it friggin cracks me up. There's absolutely no mistake she heard the guy and was responding. Awesome. (P.S. - The fan has no class)


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I see Miss Anti-Hollywood brought Snoop Dogg to the SummerSlam kickoff event...
> 
> :duck


 KC don't laugh she's not hollywood









Back on topic


----------



## Mmmrk

Hello, this is my first post and I want to discuss something been bothering me for a while. 

I noticed something about Blisd ,that kept me wondering , what if WWE want to draw the kind of comments toward bliss?!
Like 
-She is only here for Hollywood. 
-Alexa doesn't have respect toward wrestling nor the company. 
-That she is throw back diva and she can't wrestle. 
-she is not good an athlete. 
-she slept her way to the top. 
- she on top only because of her look. Etc....

English is not my language ,so I don't know how to explain it probably , but let me start by saying Alexa and bayley character and personality suppose to be bipolar. 

Sorry for my bad English. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


hew


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> hew


Those people in that other thread complaining about her having "Goddess" as her nickname. Well take a look at some of these photos and they'll see it applies and if they can't then they are just blinded by their hate.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Those people in that other thread complaining about her having "Goddess" as her nickname. Well take a look at some of these photos and they'll see it applies and if they can't then they are just blinded by their hate.


 It's because most are fine with Mandy being called that so it bothers them that Bliss calls herself. Charlotte stans, sasha fan always hate when Bliss says such things lol.


----------



## JC00

Mmmrk said:


> Hello, this is my first post and I want to discuss something been bothering me for a while.
> 
> I noticed something about Blisd ,that kept me wondering , what if WWE want to draw the kind of comments toward bliss?!
> Like
> -She is only here for Hollywood.
> -Alexa doesn't have respect toward wrestling nor the company.
> -That she is throw back diva and she can't wrestle.
> -she is not good an athlete.
> -she slept her way to the top.
> - she on top only because of her look. Etc....
> 
> English is not my language ,so I don't know how to explain it probably , but let me start by saying Alexa and bayley character and personality suppose to be bipolar.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.



The fuck?

Absolutely at no point as WWE tried to present her like that. Seriously show me where WWE made the effort to draw comments to shit like "she slept her way to the top". All that shit is what the anti-Bliss club spews and the Hollywood and respect thing was something Sasha said in a Raw Talk promo an hour after they had a physical match and both things are easily debunked. 

Call me cynical but I'm gonna say you are someone that has been banned from posting in this thread.


----------



## starsfan24

PaigeLover said:


> It's because most are fine with Mandy being called that so it bothers them that Bliss calls herself. Charlotte stans, sasha fan always hate when Bliss says such things lol.


They hate Bliss because she breathes. :lol


----------



## Mmmrk

JC00 said:


> The fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely at no point as WWE tried to present her like that. Seriously show me where WWE made the effort to draw comments to shit like "she slept her way to the top". All that shit is what the anti-Bliss club spews and the Hollywood and respect thing was something Sasha said in a Raw Talk promo an hour after they had a physical match and both things are easily debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> Call me cynical but you I'm gonna say you are someone that has been banned from posting in this thread.


Frost I'm talking about Alexa on screen character. I'm not talking about Alexis Kaufman. 


Second,The slept her way to the top this is just an example of what people think of her and comments that I read in forums ,twitter and other social media.

Here example of what I meant. 

during this your life segment there was a line about bayley prefer to watch raw and smackdown over going to mall with her friend. 
Alexa on screen character agreed with bayley's friend Tracy. 



Meaning that Alexa on screen character Doesn't care about wrestling or The company , what I'm trying to say Sasha bank promo on raw talk was meant for Alexa bliss on screen character not Alexis Kaufman. 

This is why it easily been debunk,
Sasha was shooting over Alexa bliss not Alexis Kaufman. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Better angle of that Bayley fan one. Captures her disgust much better


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


> They hate Bliss because she breathes. :lol


They call all









*Back On Topic
*


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898960429296242688


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


:zayn


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898947601994665988


----------



## Jersey

I'm still sticking with she's retaining.


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898976338173771776


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Yeah to the person page back. Your well off base. Wwe have never presented her in anyway you were suggesting. It was just ignited based on Sashas short sighted Raw Talk promo. But all of its been debunked since then. Strange why Wwe would bring up all their "tension" and perceived "heat". And seemingly drop it. Until Bayleys injury.

FYI. Reading a few reports. Some are thinking Bayley we'll turn heel at SS. And screw Sasha. Alexa retains.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898960429296242688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898947601994665988

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898976338173771776


----------



## KC Armstrong

> FYI. Reading a few reports. Some are thinking Bayley we'll turn heel at SS. And screw Sasha. Alexa retains.


That's about as likely as Cena turning heel and hitting some Make-A-Wish kids with AAs.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Nikki Bella representing


----------



## 3ku1

:lol I'll pay good money too see that.

I don't agree with the idea. I'm just thinking. Their well be some turn or interruption in the match. I'm pretty confident Alexa we'll retain anyway. The build has been too,short to justify a title change. Their prob won't be any title changes at SS. UT and WWE title seems the most likeliest.


----------



## 3ku1

I need a Alexa Nikki feud post SS (if she retains)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899041217131855872


----------



## KC Armstrong

Bayley is actually hearing boos from an NXT crowd right now. What is going on?


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Bayley is actually hearing boos from an NXT crowd right now. What is going on?


Is she their for takeover? They booed her? :damn. The audience have completely turned on her.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Is she their for takeover? They booed her? :damn. The audience have completely turned on her.


Backstage interview with Bayley & Becky. I mean, I knew she wasn't as over as she used to be in her NXT heyday, but I thought NXT crowds would probably still worship her. Guess not.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

One of us one of us one of us


----------



## Jersey

Don't let that nikki wearing bliss distract from you her most likely returning to raw with john summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Don't let that nikki wearing bliss distract from you her most likely returning *to raw with john summerslam.*


*
*

That's a bad thing? ?


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> Don't let that nikki wearing bliss distract from you her most likely returning to raw with john summerslam.


I would absolutely love that.


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1 no I was just saying.

@KC Armstrong Bliss vs Bella doesn't sound at bad at all. They might put on great matches for sure.


----------



## 3ku1

Oh okay my bad PaigeLover .


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

Well, that's the first prediction I got wrong this weekend. Looks like Asuka is staying in NXT for now. I don't get it.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, that's the first prediction I got wrong this weekend. Looks like Asuka is staying in NXT for now. I don't get it.


Not to be rude but I hope your bliss prediction is wrong also.


----------



## starsfan24

That division has nothing left. It's beyond me...


----------



## 3ku1

Well. That's good news for the Woman's division. Particularly Alexa.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


>


Hopefully Bliss vs Banks gives us a classic tomorrow.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Asuka Moon was pretty Damn good. They seem to have restrictions on the MR for some reason. Extends to promos too. Very scripted.

Based on their GBOF match. I'm picking Alexa Sasha to be even better. Prob should of had better build. And a stipulation. But too,late for that now. I'm picking a Bliss retain .


----------



## Jersey

Hope to see some highflying offense from bliss tomorrow.


----------



## Jersey

Y'all don't think this Bliss do y'all?


----------



## 3ku1

No that is one saggy ass :lol. Sorry!


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1 entertaining response lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Here's an idea: Do you guys think Asuka could vacate the title and leave NXT undefeated? I really don't know who out of all those women in that division could be the one to take that belt off her if they didn't even give it to Ember.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Here's an idea: Do you guys think Asuka could vacate the title and leave NXT undefeated? I really don't know who out of all those women in that division could be the one to take that belt off her if they didn't even give it to Ember.


I think they shouldgive it to Peyton tbh. 

Asuka if she comes to the MR hopefully goes to,SD. Their is speculation Peyton is moving to SD soon in any case.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> *Do you guys think Asuka could vacate the title and leave NXT undefeated?*


Like what paige did? Its possible.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Y'all don't think this Bliss do y'all?


Chick in your picture has a tattoo on her right lower leg. Lexi does not. Mystery solved.


----------



## 3ku1

From Wwes IG Stories


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa v Asuka love to see one day.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Alexa v Asuka love to see one day.


I wouldn't mind seeing it, but I'm way more interested in Alexa vs Nikki and Alexa vs Charlotte down the road. There are just certain limits in a feud with Asuka because she doesn't speak English and Alexa would have to carry it on her own. I just saw the post-match video they posted with Asuka. It's tough to watch/listen to for me, man. Even with Nakamura it's not great and he at least speaks a little English.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

When you go out for a run .


----------



## 3ku1

Wwe are really spamming the Alex posts on their twitter page.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899186972094103552


----------



## Jersey

Hopefully Bliss vs Banks steals the show tonight.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Tonight's the night! The way I see it we are having a Women's Champion changes hands tonight between Raw or Smackdown and Raw seems more likely than Smackdown, but of course I would love to see Alexa retain! 

Do we think we will get Cos-play gear tonight from Alexa?


----------



## starsfan24

If I were a betting man I'd say Sasha wins. But I hope I'm wrong. 

Win or lose I'm just hoping for a good match. And if she loses I'll be fine with it.


----------



## Jersey

TraumaCaspian said:


> Do we think we will get Cos-play gear tonight from Alexa?


I want to say yes but I highly doubt it.


----------



## JC00

According to Meltzer the plan was for Alexa to go over Bayley. Now who knows if that's true but if it was i'm not sure Bayley getting injured would change plans of Alexa retaining the title. I mean Sasha wasn't in the match for a reason. Now I get plans can always change but gotta think if they wanted to put the title on Sasha they would have done it at GBOF or it was always gonna be Alexa/Sasha tonight, not Alexa/Bayley.


Then again it's Meltzer who has shown he isn't exactly on the pulse of the women's division. So take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Jersey

^ Well the fact that she wasn't even booked shows they didn't want her to be champion. Should she win wouldn't make sense if she's on the cusp being drafted to sd. The 4HW little schtick is wearing off not just by booking as well. I still think Charlotte is the best of out of the four. I'm curious to know what happens after tonight, who will bliss feud with? will they pull the trigger for the face turn, how will team rude split?


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Well the fact that she wasn't even booked shows they didn't want her to be champion.


The fact that Sasha was not a part of the original plans for SummerSlam means absolutely nothing when WWE has shown time and time again recently that they book week to week. There are no long term plans for anyone but maybe Brock and Roman.

At Great Balls of Fire everything was set up perfectly for a Sasha vs Alexa feud heading into SummerSlam and 24 hours later they went in a completely different direction for no apparent reason. You just never know with these fucks. Maybe 3 weeks ago they didn't want Sasha to win the belt, but that could have changed completely by now.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> *The fact that Sasha was not a part of the original plans for SummerSlam means absolutely nothing when WWE has shown time and time again recently that they book week to week.* There are no long term plans for anyone but maybe Brock and Roman.
> 
> At Great Balls of Fire everything was set up perfectly for a Sasha vs Alexa feud heading into SummerSlam and 24 hours later they went in a completely different direction for no apparent reason. You just never know with these fucks. Maybe 3 weeks ago they didn't want Sasha to win the belt, but that could have changed completely by now.


 She was a replacement so it means something if they saw you as a replacement.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> She was a replacement so it means something if they saw you as a replacement.


It doesn't mean that there's no chance of her becoming champion again tonight when they change their mind from one minute to the next all the time.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

.


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong Are you still sticking with your outcome ?


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @KC Armstrong Are you still sticking with your outcome ?


Yeah, I still think it's gonna be the only title change on RAW tonight.


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong fair enough


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa well retain tonight I'm picking. Focused on who we'll lose their titles. I don't think their we'll be any title changes on Raw. Jmo but seeing Sasha was last minute replacement. Little build I can't see a title change.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Adorable


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


>


You can sit on Alexa Bliss face :lol. Sorry couldent help it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Holy shit, if that little segment with Carmella was the entire preview for Sasha vs Alexa, they'll be lucky to even get 7-8 minutes. They just treated that like a complete throwaway match.


----------



## Jersey

^ I hope that doesn't happen. I do get the feeling that Carmella is cashing in tonight.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think it means anything. What does Carmella have to do with their match anyway.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I don't think it means anything. What does Carmella have to do with their match anyway.


I'm saying they're doing big previews for every important match, and they spent 10 seconds on Alexa vs. Sasha. Not a good sign.


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong just curious but how come you aren't in the SS thread?


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm saying they're doing big previews for every important match, and they spent 10 seconds on Alexa vs. Sasha. Not a good sign.


I don't think that means anything. Even if they went five mins on Alexa Sasha. It all,depends on how long the show goes for, and how long the other matches are on the card go for. If they didn't care about Alexa Sasha it would prob be on the pre show..


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @KC Armstrong just curious but how come you aren't in the SS thread?


I never visit anything other than this thread in this forum anymore. Not into all that negative bullshit.

I can already see it coming. Lexi and Sasha get 5 minutes, and afterwards everyone will talk about how much better Asuka vs Ember, who got 15 mins, was.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I never visit anything other than this thread in this forum anymore. Not into all that negative bullshit.
> 
> I can already see it coming. Lexi and Sasha get 5 minutes, and afterwards everyone will talk about how much better Asuka vs Ember, who got 15 mins, was.


Lol I dig it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

OT, though, Elias Samson was fucking awesome on the kickoff show. I'm starting to like that guy.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

preview was before the match at great balls, prob will be here. if bliss wins, expect to see a thread bout her being worse than cancer and aids combined by the end of the night


----------



## Jersey

^ Bliss threads get made for attention with zero logic. Basically a rant about nothing.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> a thread bout her being worse than cancer and aids combined


:rude


----------



## 3ku1

Are we already assuming the match gets 7 mins? They had to preview all the matches. So they were brief on Bliss Banks. Means very little. They've been hyping it all week. Look if they get 7 mins etc. It we'll be because other matches got more time. Not because of their preview.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Are we already assuming the match gets 7 mins?


 No well I wasn't.


----------



## Jersey

I wonder if she'll new attire tonight, perhaps Yankee-esque?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Also, I had to laugh when Carmella had to drop the mandatory "I knew them in NXT, they hate each other" line. They want to rub that in our faces all the time, but at the same time, they didn't want them to be in an actual feud together. #WWELogic


----------



## Jersey

Nobody asked sasha if it's beef or not. Bliss only said she tries to keep it professional.


----------



## starsfan24

I can only imagine the other threads of Bliss loses. Ain't no way I'm visiting anything else.


----------



## Jersey

@starsfan24 glad to have you aboard


----------



## starsfan24

I just got off work. @PaigeLover


----------



## 3ku1

I think Bliss retains. That's what mostly everyone else on the internet is picking lol. Little build etc.

ETA: They are previewing all th matches. And they are all getting ten seconds tops.


----------



## Jersey

It would awesome to have JR call that Bliss vs Banks match.


----------



## 3ku1

Well they just hyped Bliss Banks hard in the promo package. So...


----------



## Jersey

Lol @3ku1 never change


----------



## 3ku1

Well SD woman's match first...


----------



## KC Armstrong

Hmm... Would they do it this early if Carmella was cashing in tonight?


----------



## Jersey

^ Yes to pop the crowd


----------



## KC Armstrong

Maybe they're gonna tease the cash-in, but as of this moment I'm saying she's walking out of there with the briefcase.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Now they actually just showed Mella and Ellsworth watching backstage. Not happening tonight, guys.

Crowd is not feeling the glow or this match.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i hope bliss's match isnt on toward the very end. hopefully couple matches after this one


----------



## 3ku1

Hmm Natayla won the title. Guaranteed Bliss retain?


----------



## starsfan24

Odds of both titles changing?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Did y'all just catch that No Mercy Alexa promo? Damn.


Well, 1-for-2. I was right about Mella not cashing in, but I definitely did not see Nattie beating Naomi clean to win the title.

Hopefully the crowd will be more into Bliss vs Banks than they were j


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa on the face of the No Mercy ppv promo. Kinda guarantees she loses the title and gets a rematch. Or she's retaining tonight. I'm going with the latter.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

Oh my God that promo.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899416283623473153


----------



## 3ku1

Someone needs to get a video of it. I only caught end of it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899416152161517568
:duck


----------



## Lenny Leonard

is the money in the bank SD exclusive?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> is the money in the bank SD exclusive?


Yes.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

k thats good. though i like carmella


----------



## KC Armstrong

Carmella even said on the Kickoff Show that Alexa and Sasha are lucky that she's on SmackDown.


----------



## 3ku1

Carmella barley wrestles as it is. So scary :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

show time


----------



## starsfan24

Let's go Blisster.


----------



## KC Armstrong

They just booed the shit out of Bayley and Sasha got a pretty mild reaction. I seriously can't believe this is the same building in which they tore the house down 2 years ago. Unreal.


----------



## LooseCannon1985

bliss ftw


----------



## 3ku1

Well Bliss got a bigger pop 

DAMN Sasha just got booed. Bliss massive pops.


----------



## KC Armstrong

GOOD GOD does she look incredible.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

cool new way to do the double knees


----------



## KC Armstrong

Busting out some new/different stuff on the big stage. I like it.


----------



## 3ku1

Great match so far


----------



## starsfan24

This is a great match.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

awwwww


----------



## starsfan24

Fantastic match.


----------



## 3ku1

Ah well. Very good match though. Alexa was excellent. Better then Gbof imo. I guess Alexa had the title for a long time.


----------



## JDP2016

*DING DONG THE WITCH IS FINALLY DEAD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## starsfan24

Don't fall for it lads.


----------



## Flair Shot

Well that sucks. :mj2


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JDP2016 said:


> *DING DONG THE WITCH IS FINALLY DEAD!!!!!!!!!!*


meh


----------



## starsfan24

What a match though. Agreed best of her career? And I won't listen to anyone saying Sasha carried that. Just a fantastic performance imo.


----------



## JDP2016

starsfan24 said:


> What a match though. Agreed best of her career? And I won't listen to anyone saying Sasha carried that. Just a fantastic performance imo.


Best of her career? :lol Crowd was asleep for most of it.


----------



## virus21

JDP2016 said:


> Best of her career? :lol Crowd was asleep for most of it.


What match aren't the WWE crowd alseep


----------



## 3ku1

Look go away. Waste your energy elsewhere. Troll.

Going on social media everyon saying it was an excellent match. Great psychology. Crowd were reacting to all of it. 2 hours of the show crowds been asleep. How is that Sasha or Alexas fault. But I saw a to. Of reactions. In terms of psychology, ring work, storytelling, realism. It was an excellent match.


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong you was right after all.


----------



## starsfan24

Excited to see what she can do outside of the title scene for a bit.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Excited to see what she can do outside of the title scene for a bit.


Yeah, really excited to see her feud with Dana Brooke and Mickie James...

That was sarcasm, just in case I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa we'll get he rematch at Backlash settle down. They just had her the face of that ppv for crying out loud.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> Yeah, really excited to see her feud with Dana Brooke and Mickie James...
> 
> That was sarcasm, just in case I wasn't clear enough.


Could be some NXT call ups coming up.


----------



## KC Armstrong

What I am actually, seriously looking forward to is Total Divas. That's it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

ahh she cant be in the title hunt all the time.


----------



## Jersey

Only nxt call up I would want bliss to feud with is ember.


----------



## Flair Shot

3ku1 said:


> Alexa we'll get he rematch at Backlash settle down. They just had her the face of that ppv for crying out loud.


That long? I wonder what she'll do all those other months.


----------



## starsfan24

They had the longest match on the main card so far. Although this Balor-Wyatt looks like it'll surpass it. 13:10


----------



## 3ku1

She's a top star. It doesent matter if she's not in the title scene. Sasha hasent been for a while. I'll say they well push towards a face turn now. She got bigger pops then Sasha Bayley. I expect she well have a big match at No Mercy. If not a rematch with Sasha.


----------



## 3ku1

Flair Shot said:


> That long? I wonder what she'll do all those other months.


Haha sorry no mercy.


----------



## Jersey

The rematch will probably end the feud thus becoming a face.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899437494881710080


----------



## 3ku1

Face turn at no mercy I'm picking yes. She is the face of no mercy guys! She'll be fine :lol. I think it refreshers the title scene. As a Bliss fan I'm slightly disappointed. But creates more stories now, I understand why some may be concerned she well feud with mickie etc now. But I doubt it. Paige is returning after SS. So she'll be the jobber.


----------



## Jersey

Paige vs Bliss sounds like a throw away feud.


----------



## 3ku1

I didn't mean Paige v Bliss. I actually hope Nikki returns now. And thy feud. I,was just saying Paige well most likely feud with Mickie, Emma etc.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

Alexa will win the title back at No Mercy so don't get worried guys let the sasha marks have their fun cause it wont last long.


----------



## JC00

The people that that think a title change is going to make the division magically be written better










Division has been written like shit since it started. Whether it be a forced fed, "HISTORY" making hot-potato feud where Sasha lost every 3 weeks at the PPV and Bayley's whole title reign being tainted. Do people remember that? When Stephanie came out and said do the right thing vacate the title and Bayley said no? Yep but it was Alexa beating Bayley with a kendo stick that was what killed Bayley the character. Not her committing character suicide when she kept the title after winning it dirty.


----------



## andrewl1

Summerslam was a great match. Alexa produced some wonderful moves. Gutted that she lost the title but watch this space - She will bounce back. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1

When you resize Alexa is a Bray Wyatt fan


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

I think be good her character development. To see on Raw tommorro how she responds to the loss. The whole thing to me is she came in as a cocky heel. And she dominated 90% of that match. So be interesting. I would expect a face turn soon. I wouldent be surprised if theirs a Bliss Banks rematch tomorrow Raw. Raw is Rematchs and all.


----------



## JC00

They're gonna do something with that finish. Sasha used her wrist band or tape during the finish, you don't do that spot on a title change if it's not gonna be followed up on.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Alexa hasn't won a match since defeating Nia via disqualification on the Raw after Extreme Rules. That's 2 and a half months ago. Hope she gets on track soon.


----------



## 3ku1

And people say she's booked too strong. Like ^ said she hasent won a match in 2 months. Heading into SS. She had losses againgst Bayley. Funny how Sasha can't beat Bayley. But she did beat Alexa. And just like at Mania in April. She tapped out to Sasha tonight at SS. So I don't think she's ever had strong booking tbh.


----------



## 3ku1

Well she might have lost her title. But she's looked damn good while she was doing It 

ETA: I too,believe they well address the Wrist Band spot Sasha used to win.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Sucks she lost but most of us all figured it would happens anyway, it might be nice to not have to travel with the belt for a while


----------



## nyelator

JDP2016 said:


> Best of her career? :lol Crowd was asleep for most of it.





JDP2016 said:


> *DING DONG THE WITCH IS FINALLY DEAD!!!!!!!!!!*


Not Alexa's fault Sasha's baby-face character is less interesting than baby face Miz and Sheamus combined


----------



## 3ku1

This is just freaky :lol


----------



## HDM

i think creative really want alexa to get her biggest win on big ppv as a face. that mean she finally beat charlotte or sasha even both of them on big ppv. maybe not that soon/next WM, but later on. but i'm notice that patern since WM. 

it's like a journey of tiny blonde annoying midget who really smart but not strong enough. yeah she can win some title/match. but when in big moment she will get humilated (tap out). what next? i don't know. maybe she will get buried/fizzle out.maybe she will get redemption/enlightenment. maybe she will get more humiliation,get booed,etc. but for me as alexa fans i like this story/journey. so when she finally get a big win,it will be emotional moment. need patience though﻿

as for the match, why sasha get less offense than at GBOF? alexa dominated for most of the match and than sasha win the match like that?

as for that long waiting turn, they need perfect build up for her. i don't think heel sasha/bayley/nia/anybody on current raw woman division enough to turn her face and she doesn't really need to win the title. because i'm just scare she will get booed if she win her 4th title in short span time. i think she need stephanie to make a turn or atleast with charlotte. why i'm mention stephanie? because feud with stephanie doesn't need the title and feud with stephanie always be entertaining and will be marque feud in woman division. maybe alexa will get slap,emasculated,etc from her. but if she get reaction from the fans, i will very happy.

enjoy this journey with her 
sorry for bad english. HDM


----------



## Cleavage

i don't really fuck with bliss like this, but she looks great in that commercial.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

So are the idiots gonna once again try to act like Alexa didn't get a pop?


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> They're gonna do something with that finish. Sasha used her wrist band or tape during the finish, you don't do that spot on a title change if it's not gonna be followed up on.


:cudi you have a point, I didn't see how she tapped due to stream acting up but I heard the bell ring and sasha being declared the winner. Rematch tonight or possibly at No mercy. Once this feud is over I would like to see Bliss vs Moon. That looks good on paper imo.


----------



## JC00

Also what a shock another PPV and Alexa breaks out a couple of moves she hasnt done on the main roster

See: insult to injury from the turnbuckle, flying crossbody from the top rope, the face smash to the knee

Now imagine if she was like others and spammed all those moves she has only done in certain PPV matches in every match? What am I saying the idiots would still claim she can't wrestle and only has a few moves. Delusional fucks


----------



## Jersey

When she was sitting on the toprope I was waiting to see her bust a 450 splash. But I'm patient to wait to see it during her face turn or whenever she brings it out.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Also what a shock another PPV and Alexa breaks out a couple of moves she hasnt done on the main roster
> 
> See: insult to injury from the turnbuckle, flying crossbody from the top rope, the face smash to the knee
> 
> Now imagine if she was like others and spammed all those moves she has only done in certain PPV matches in every match? What am I saying the idiots would still claim she can't wrestle and only has a few moves. Delusional fucks


Yeah can we finally put to bed that she can't work thing. I'm glad she doesn't do the same stuff for every match. The cross body and the insult to injury surprised me and makes me want to see what else she pulls out of her hat. I do wish she did that DDT from Mania more often although now that it's her finish she might not want to. She also hit the Splash which was nice to see it finally connect again.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> :cudi you have a point, I didn't see how she tapped due to stream acting up but I heard the bell ring and sasha being declared the winner. Rematch tonight or possibly at No mercy. Once this feud is over I would like to see Bliss vs Moon. That looks good on paper imo.


Well they would have a rematch regardless, cuz you know the automatic rematch clause but I'm thinking along the lines of a stipulation match for No Mercy or maybe even Alexa trying to get Angle to strip Sasha of the title. 

Then again this is WWE and they might not do anything with it. But just felt like that was a weird thing for Sasha to do especially when Bliss had gotten out of the Bank Statement twice before. Like Sasha had to resort to doing it to keep Alexa from getting out again


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Well they would have a rematch regardless, cuz you know the automatic rematch clause but I'm thinking along the lines of a stipulation match for No Mercy or maybe even Alexa trying to get Angle to strip Sasha of the title.
> 
> Then again this is WWE and they might not do anything with it. But just felt like that was a weird thing for Sasha to do especially when Bliss had gotten out of the Bank Statement twice before. Like Sasha had to resort to doing it to keep Alexa from getting out again


Maybe sasha read this thread and done that to take a dig at us







. In all seriousness though maybe the Bliss and Banks could be on the cusp of reverse roles. Sasha might turn heel while bliss becomes face.


----------



## JC00

"She doesn't take bumps"


----------



## Zappers

Really enjoyed the SS match, even though Bliss lost.

I'm still going with a theory that Nia Jax will be the next Champion. Then a FACE Alexa Bliss will go against Nia in a David and Goliath themed matchup.

Unfortunately will have to be patient. Because I see a ton of tag team matches involving Nia & Bliss vs whomever for a couple of months at least.


----------



## Zappers

One thing about the crowd and placement of the match. I will admit the crowd could have been a little more into the match for my tastes. And I think it would have helped if they put the the match further down the lineup. It was too close to the Noami vs Natayla match, which seemed even more closer due to the & two lackluster & quick matches in between. I was thinking between the Tag Team match and A.J. Styles vs Owens would have been a better fit. Crowd was really rocking from Finn Baylor/Wyatt going forward.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> Crowd was really rocking from Finn Baylor/Wyatt going forward.


Well Alexa and Sasha get some credit from waking them up from what was about a 90 minute nap.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i wonder how people will justify bliss very obviously getting the biggest pop of all the women tonight


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Banez

That no mercy advert with Bliss :done


----------



## FlacoMan

Helloooo

Well the result was expected. To me it was a good match, very good pop she got, I liked the new moves that she executed, I hope we can see more moves like that. If the feud with sasha will be over after the rematch, I don't know what is next for her. Maybe doing Team Rude stuff to prepare the face turn, I don't know. We'll see.

I was expecting a cosplay but she looked fine as always <3


----------



## 3ku1

This is NOT over ...

I think tonight seeing Raw loves. Raw is rematches after a ppv. Could get a rematch title match. Or the whole Wrist thing well be used as an angle. And a stipulation type match we'll be set for No Mercy. 

I do think too in the long run Nia we'll be next champion. Hell I know After the last ppv GBOF. They just did a random tag match. So who knows what we'll happen tonight.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

FYI this thread is now over one million views .


----------



## NasJayz

3ku1 said:


> FYI this thread is now over one million views .


Almost 10,000 post's. >


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> cool new way to do the double knees


Still can't find a gif of it. Originally thought it her busting out a 450 but was pleased with the diving knee drop.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Still can't find a gif of it. Originally thought it her busting out a 450 but was pleased with the diving knee drop.


Do you mean this? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899428330180493312


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899428330180493312


Yes that lol.


----------



## HDM

i like team rude stuff. but 1 thing i don't like from team rude are nia will get protected. because she is the monster and alexa will get many pin and submission. especially they're a heel with raw usually face tag team get a win and alexa will not held the title now.
i'm just scare alexa will lost many momentum she has now. so finger crossed.
they need better idea/plan for her


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> FYI this thread is now over one million views .


----------



## 3ku1

HDM said:


> i like team rude stuff. but 1 thing i don't like from team rude are nia will get protected. because she is the monster and alexa will get many pin and submission. especially they're a heel with raw usually face tag team get a win and alexa will not held the title now.
> i'm just scare alexa will lost many momentum she has now. so finger crossed.
> they need better idea/plan for her


I wouldent worry about Alexa. Vince is high up on her apparently lol. She well prob get her rematch at No Mercy. If not today's on Raw. Lexie is treated pretty terribly at big ppvs. They don't really protect her almost that well. Problem with Raw Woman's division ATM. Is Alexa just like Carmella on SD. Is a very strong heel. But I could dare argue Sasha and Bayley in character are just not Strong enough. Be good if Nikki returned to Raw. And they feuds. She's a strong babyface. And Alexa is a strong heel. 

Unless they start booking the division better. And the writing improves. I don't see how Sasha being champion changes anything.


----------



## HDM

3ku1 said:


> I wouldent worry about Alexa. Vince is high up on her apparently lol. She well prob get her rematch at No Mercy. If not today's on Raw. Lexie is treated pretty terribly at big ppvs. They don't really protect her almost that well. Problem with Raw Woman's division ATM. Is Alexa just like Carmella on SD. Is a very strong heel. But I could dare argue Sasha and Bayley in character are just not Strong enough. Be good if Nikki returned to Raw. And they feuds. She's a strong babyface. And Alexa is a strong heel.
> 
> Unless they start booking the division better. And the writing improves. I don't see how Sasha being champion changes anything.



yeah, she need to stay on 2nd biggest feud and don't be a fodder/sacrifice lamb for nia. and right now i'm not interested with bayley,mickie,etc. except emma.
i don't know who will be came on raw at next shake up. i hope it's nikki,but she has neck injury and just sign a contract for DWTS. i hope not asuka either. because alexa will get squashed no matter what happen. that's why i like to see asuka on SD,so she will squashed the other woman on that brand. if that will be ember or iconic duo, i will fine with that. because they don't have that strong booking.


----------



## 3ku1

Asuka apparently suffered an injury at Takeover. Not sure if it's a work so she well be released to the MR. Or it's legit. We'll see. Asuka we'll prob come to Raw not sure though. 

Alexas booking generally being solid. Up till SS. She won 3 consecutive ppv matches in a row. Well Balls she technically lost. But held onto the title.

Alexa clearly going to be a massive face. Just her getting bigger reactions alone then Sasha proves that. She has this quality that most don't. Rock had it, Austin had it, Cena had it, Roman has it. And Bliss has it. Just so charismatic. 

I don't think she well be fed to Nia just yet. Team Rude just became established. So that probably or hopefully won't happen for a while yet.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Well Alexa and Sasha get some credit from waking them up from what was about a 90 minute nap.


It wasn't exactly a Rock vs Hogan crowd, but we did get dueling Let's go Sasha/Let's go Bliss chants a few times during the match, so it's not like people didn't give a fuck. The entrance pop and reaction during the introductions speak for themselves as well. On top of that, not only was Alexa featured in the next PPV commercial, SHE WAS the commercial. So, sorry haters, but you're not gonna be able to spin this. A lot of people like her, get over it.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> GOOD GOD does she look incredible.


Lol control yourself.


----------



## 3ku1

Watching Raw wonder if they well do a multi woman match at No Mercy? Alexa, Sasha, Nia, Emma.

Nia just squashed Emma :lol.


----------



## starsfan24

Emma isn't getting anywhere near a title shot.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah Alexa, Sasha, Nia maybe.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™




----------



## JC00

The fuck?


----------



## 3ku1

:lol wrong thread.


----------



## 3ku1

That Dominoes Bliss ad 






And that No Mercy Promo


----------



## Jersey

I'm expectation a physical confrontation with Bliss and Banks tonight.


----------



## 3ku1

This gives me such a weird boner :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899416717859934209


----------



## Jersey

^ yeah .... I would've kept that to myself .


----------



## nyelator

Emma is dead in the water.


----------



## 3ku1

Well that was like high school that segment lol. You can feel the tension their. Nothing was brought up about the wrist band thing. Lazy wwe at their best.

I don't get it though. Have WWE forgotten Alexa beat Sasha 3 or so months ago. To become #1 contender? Short term memory loss. 

Next week rematch? I guess they are doing the Sffasha can't hang onto the title long. And Bliss gets it back. Or end up having the rematch at No Mercy.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm saying non finish next week that leads to No Mercy.

If they have Banks drop it already that would be pretty damn sad.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> I'm saying non finish next week that leads to No Mercy.


No, the WWE thing to do would be:

- Step 1: have Alexa shoot a commercial for No Mercy and Alexa is the only thing in the commercial

- Step 2: Alexa is not even on the show


----------



## 3ku1

She we'll be on the show. Obvious it's going to be Sasha Alexa at No Mercy rematch.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> She we'll be on the show. Obvious it's going to be Sasha Alexa at No Mercy rematch.


I can't call anything in this company "obvious" anymore. Not a thing.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I can't call anything in this company "obvious" anymore. Not a thing.


Well I,wouldent say it's obvious. But pretty likely.

Alexa is the face of No Mercy essentially. They are feuding ATM. So I think all they are doings are extending it. What they are doing is what they should of done after Gbof. Too late now.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I just don't know what kind of finish gets them to another match at No Mercy. The only logical way to get to that would be a title change, but that's obviously not gonna happen. Why would Alexa get another re-match after a double countout or something like that? 

I don't know, man. Just sayin, don't be shocked if she loses again next week and they're moving on to something else.

By the way, in hindsight I kind of wish Meltzer had been right about this "Sasha to SmackDown" bullshit.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Easy DQ finish. They brawl after. Angle announces rematch for No Mercy.

Wouldent actually surprise me. If theirs a title change next week.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Easy DQ finish


... and why would the babyface get DQed? Sasha is not gonna do anything illegal or have someone interfere on her behalf.

My prediction (and I was right yesterday, unfortunately): Clean win for Sasha, and Sasha faces Nia Jax at No Mercy. Maybe Alexa is gonna be in Nia's corner, so she at least would be on the show in some capacity.


----------



## starsfan24

They just start brawling to the five count and after? Easy way to get a DQ. 

There's no way Sasha is dropping it next week.


----------



## 3ku1

^ Yeah exactly. I stand by DQ finish easily. Obvious Alexa Sasha at No Mercy. No question


----------



## Lenny Leonard

anyone know when new season of total divas starts


----------



## JC00

Maybe they do a thing where she comes out for the next few weeks and says "next week" until she finally says "i'll have my rematch at No Mercy". I mean I think that would be a cool heel tactic. Sasha wants to get the rematch out of the way but Alexa keeps going "nope, not tonight". 


The scenes though if Alexa wins the title back next week.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> There's no way Sasha is dropping it next week.


and people thought there was no way Jinder Mahal would ever be champion and yet here he is 3 months later beating Orton and Nakamura on PPV.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> and people thought there was no way Jinder Mahal would ever be champion and yet here he is 3 months later beating Orton and Nakamura on PPV.


thing is i dont want her in the title scene all the time. She's had a good run and i'd like for her to have a few feuds outside of the title. I worry she'll get over exposed and fans will tire off her. plus this place would become so unbearable if she did get it back so soon


----------



## nyelator

I kinda hope Blake and Murphy rejoin her at one point.


----------



## 3ku1

I can see Alexa pulling a heel tactic for weeks. "Next week" Booooo :lol. Till finally at No Mercy. I think this may happen.

But yeah this place of Bliss gets the title back lol. In a weird way I'm kinda glad Bliss doesent have the title right now. Was kinda sick of all the BS that came with it. But she's clearly still in the title scene. Well duh. They've decided to make her the face of No Mercy. They see her as a top main eventer over the next five years folks. She's over, people are just going to have to get over it.


----------



## 3ku1

nyelator said:


> I kinda hope Blake and Murphy rejoin her at one point.


Yeah their seems to be a ton of demand for a Bamf reunion on the MR. Problem is I don't see Murphy or Blake ever getting elevated. Imo I think Murphy is probably the most underrated ring talent in nxt. But it's all politics. Alexa was clearly the star of that group. So they've been directionless since then. Probably becoming a Tag Team is their best hope.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Yeah their seems to be a ton of demand for a Bamf reunion on the MR. Problem is I don't see Murphy or Blake ever getting elevated. Imo I think Murphy is probably the most underrated ring talent in nxt. But it's all politics. Alexa was clearly the star of that group. So they've been directionless since then. Probably becoming a Tag Team is their best hope.


Well mega heels Jinder and Miz have bodyguards why not give Alexa back hers?


----------



## 3ku1

I do like the idea of Alexa doing a heel tactic for a few weeks. Could be fun. Playing mind games with Sasha. Coming out, and deciding not to wrestle tonight. This crowd does not deserve to see me tonight etc. Who knows what they decide to do though.


----------



## JC00

Dude at the bottom right 










.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa could of been more aggressive in her promo tbh. Like you got luckey. I was kicking you ass. I slipped etc. 

But pretty solid promo. Plays the heel character so well. Crowd just loves to hate her. Perfect heel.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> thing is i dont want her in the title scene all the time. She's had a good run and i'd like for her to have a few feuds outside of the title. I worry she'll get over exposed and fans will tire off her. plus this place would become so unbearable if she did get it back so soon


That's true. While I was mildly disappointed she lost the title. She had it for over three months. So all the BS that came with her being in the title scene for so long was unbearable. You know from other posters. At the very least she's still in the scene. Getting her rematches. I just wish before dropping the belt. Their was far better build. And a story. Not this hot patatoe feuds, and build. 

I know some think it's a death kill if she's not in the title scene. I don't agree. She held the title (SD one too). Combined 9 months. They clearly see her as a future main eventer. I can see her having other feuds and still being featured pretty prominently. Really want Nikki to come to Raw. And have them feud. Theirs a story their. Alexa the young upstart of the division. A returning Nikki, vet. Still very popular babyface. That could work well. Plus Nikki said she wants to feud with Bliss. So let's get it on.


----------



## Jersey

If Bliss doesn't win next week then who does she face at No mercy?


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong I think they will do a gimmick match. It would be cool of they go back to the no finish gimmick like they did in 03. It was bischoff telling rvd he couldn't use the 5 star because it banned for that match, and van dam used it anyway.


----------



## Zappers

3ku1 said:


> Well that was like high school that segment lol. You can feel the tension their. *Nothing was brought up about the wrist band thing.* Lazy wwe at their best.


I swear for a second when Alexa said "my title" they were going to bring that up.


----------



## Zappers

All I know is that Sasha Banks did NOT get a huge pop when she came out. In fact she got slightly booed. AND the boos would have gotten louder if she didn't pull a "lets say a little something about Flair recovery" out of her ass. FACT.

Alexa Bliss got a bigger pop then Sasha. FACT


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> All I know is that Sasha Banks did NOT get a huge pop when she came out. In fact she got slightly booed. AND the boos would have gotten louder if she didn't pull a "lets say a little something about Flair recovery" out of her ass. FACT.
> 
> Alexa Bliss got a bigger pop then Sasha. FACT


Fans are getting tired of her.


----------



## Zappers

I was thinking, maybe they will have Alexa Bliss win the title back at TLC. The very PPV where she won her first Championship title. I personally would be ok to wait until then instead of at No Mercy.

But the other side of me would hate for the WWE to waste such a good No Mercy promo. :wink2:


----------



## JC00

There was actually a person (Becky fan of course) on squaredcircle today saying Alexa gets silence, actually the person has been saying it for months. If someone mentions a reaction Alexa got, this person is usually responding about her getting no reaction.

Aright maybe she isn't getting big pops every single time (HINT: No one in the women's division does) but the fact that there are people still out there today saying she doesn't get a reaction is just really sad on their part. Like you really hate a wrestling character that much that you take the "I can't admit it" delusional POV.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

dunno why you keep going to that spot


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> dunno why you keep going to that spot


I like trolling on there a little. Also it's a better on-stop shop for news and stuff than actual wrestling news sites.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> *There was actually a person (Becky fan of course) on squaredcircle today saying Alexa gets silence*, actually the person has been saying it for months. If someone mentions a reaction Alexa got, this person is usually responding about her getting no reaction.
> 
> Aright maybe she isn't getting big pops every single time (HINT: No one in the women's division does) but the fact that there are people still out there today saying she doesn't get a reaction is just really sad on their part. Like you really hate a wrestling character that much that you take the "I can't admit it" delusional POV.


Question but when was the last time becky got a pop?


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Question but when was the last time becky got a pop?


Honestly couldn't tell you and I'm not saying that as a Bliss mark shitting on Becky, just haven't really been paying attention. Only female wrestlers I'm really paying attention to are Bliss, Storm, Royce and Conti.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Honestly couldn't tell you and I'm not saying that as a Bliss mark shitting on Becky, just haven't really been paying attention. Only female wrestlers I'm really paying attention to are Bliss, Storm, Royce and Conti.


I was sincerely asking lol, nothing against becky.


----------



## HDM

JC00 said:


> There was actually a person (Becky fan of course) on squaredcircle today saying Alexa gets silence, actually the person has been saying it for months. If someone mentions a reaction Alexa got, this person is usually responding about her getting no reaction.
> 
> Aright maybe she isn't getting big pops every single time (HINT: No one in the women's division does) but the fact that there are people still out there today saying she doesn't get a reaction is just really sad on their part. Like you really hate a wrestling character that much that you take the "I can't admit it" delusional POV.


Becky fanbase on that site still salty after her feud with alexa. and after that alexa put over naomi without becky get her revenge. becky has the strongest fanbase on squaredcircle, then split between sasha and alexa and then bayley. alexa has strongest fanbase on wrestlewithplot.

i think alexa get better reaction on big/smark city than small/mark town. i think her fanbase will get bigger if she not run away,cheap win,etc. but that's fine she is a heel now. i can't wait for her face run btw. i hope she still has badass,mean character that she has during her current heel run with more aerial/gymnastics moves. unlike rollins who almost lost all his cool/edgy stuff during his face run. worst possible scenario they'll make alexa bayley 2.0. i hope that will not happen. if creative/vince want to make that thing happen, i want alexa to reject it no matter what happen.

alexa doesn't really need the title now. she already over. the crowd will not get tired with her either. i want DQ or count finish next week. i don't want alexa to hold the title/title picture for next 12 month. i think if alexa win the title during next 12 month,it will make her hate get bigger and getting harder to turn her face. because she is not really underdog anymore. i hope the creative will pay alexa work right now during WM season. after all those jobbing to naomi,sasha and potentially nia. i don't know who will be her opponent will be. i want worthy opponent like nikki/steph. as for now, she need better opponent than nia,emma,mickie though. maybe emma will be good,but she already get squashed by sasha and nia multiple times


----------



## 3ku1

Lol Bliss gets big reactions every where she goes. Watching sd Becky gets reactions but not massive. Alexa is the most woman on the MR and she's heel. And that's not to say shes massively over or gets massive reactions. None of the woman do. But her detractors gotta stop acting like she Doesent get reactions.

I don't think it would hurt her either to be away from the title either. She's so popular. She Doesent really need it. Her character is very strong. Nikki is a feud I want to see. But not sure when she's returning if ever. I still think it we'll be Bliss Sasha at No Mercy though.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900100303307108352


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


It's been since she did a Q&A.


----------



## JC00

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1978463


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1978463


anyone outside states are outta luck


----------



## 3ku1

Thick


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

> So all the BS that came with her being in the title scene for so long was unbearable. You know from other posters.


There's a very simple solution for that. How about not looking at the Alexa hater threads? Works out beautifully for me. You know at what point nobody would complain? If she wasn't on television at all. If you sent her back down to NXT, or if she flat out left the company. You think that's a better option than her being heavily featured while a few lowlife losers talk shit? I don't.




> If Bliss doesn't win next week then who does she face at No mercy?


Either she won't be on the card or face Mickie James on the kickoff show.


----------



## NasJayz

KC Armstrong said:


> There's a very simple solution for that. How about not looking at the Alexa hater threads? Works out beautifully for me. You know at what point nobody would complain? If she wasn't on television at all. If you sent her back down to NXT, or if she flat out left the company. You think that's a better option than her being heavily featured while a few lowlife losers talk shit? I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either she won't be on the card or face Mickie James on the kickoff show.


I have them on ignore and it's been working great.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> There's a very simple solution for that. How about not looking at the Alexa hater threads? Works out beautifully for me. You know at what point nobody would complain? If she wasn't on television at all. If you sent her back down to NXT, or if she flat out left the company. You think that's a better option than her being heavily featured while a few lowlife losers talk shit? I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either she won't be on the card or face Mickie James on the kickoff show.


Lol she won't be on the kickoff show. She just headlined the past three ppvs. And she's the face of No Mercy. You see it differently, great just sharing my point of view .

My point was though she held the title for a long time, so she is over alot, very popular. She's one of the talent that doesn't really need the title. And well still be featured pretty prominently. She's not Emma level getting squashed every week. 

She's booked well. I see a non finish next week. I don't see a clean finish for either woman. So they extend their feud. Alexa is a long term player in the company. She'll be fine.


----------



## starsfan24

I just hope she can get a win before she reaches Hawkins territory. Joking, but seriously two months+ is a long ass time without a win.


----------



## 3ku1

And people say shes overpushed lol. More like she's been depushed the past few months. I personally think the reason for her Losses the past few months. Is they are preparing the audience for a face turn. Jmo.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Guy on another forum told me he went to the autograph signing at summerslam with the 3 women's champs.

"Said Bliss was easily the most beautiful woman he's seen in person, was very sweet."
"Said Naomi and Asuka were great too and begged Asuka to win as he would be at takeover"


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@JC00 Salute to you for posting this gif









That gif is definitely one of favorite gifs of Bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

This is Larry-Steve in his new carrier going with @Alexa_bliss_wwe to #Starbucks ��


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900479465054195714


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900479465054195714


Now all we need is for her to debut and comes to raw to be with a duo with team rude .


----------



## 3ku1

Liv Morgan and Team Rude would be cool



&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Jersey

Gionna turning heel would be interesting since she's a face but change is good.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

:duck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900523522979753984


----------



## Empress

Awww. I love that she has a pet pig. I'd love to meet Alexa.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900512654988410881


----------



## JC00

Alexa/Sasha SS was rated 3 stars.

So just to update 

Alexa/Bayley Payback 3.25
Alexa/Sasha GBOF 2.75
Alexa/Sasha SS 3

Sasha/Charlotte SS 2.75
Sasha/Charlotte HIAC 2.75
Sasha/Charlotte Roadblock 3
Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley COTC 3.25
Bayley/Charlotte RR 3.25
Bayley/Charlotte Fastlane 3
Sasha/Bayley/Charlotte/Nia WM 3.25

But gotta love the narrative that it's been so bad with Alexa as champ. Outside of that terribly booked ER match it's hasn't been any worse than when Charlotte was on Raw in terms on PPV match quality


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i was about to post about them turning on meltzer for giving bliss a 3 star match


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> i was about to post about them turning on meltzer for giving bliss a 3 star match


It's always amusing to see the people that use Metlzer match ratings against Alexa but when Meltzer gets used against them it's "his ratings aren't everything blah blah"


----------



## starsfan24

I agree with big Dave on three stars. I thought their Great Balls match was better.


----------



## Banez

I dno why people need to bicker about some geeks ratings. Meltzers opinions are irrelevant. He's not a professional wrestling judge.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> It's always amusing to see the people that use Metlzer match ratings against Alexa but when Meltzer gets used against them it's "his ratings aren't everything blah blah"


watch the hoops machomanjohncena will jump through to explain this


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> I agree with big Dave on three stars. I thought their Great Balls match was better.


Ya seemed like he knocked that one for the finish which I feel like was a bit unfair. Especially with the post match stuff. 

I also think he would have given Alexa/Bayley Payback a 3.5 if it wasn't in Bayley's hometown. Seemed to be a bit too hung on the hometown thing.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

So, the girl who supposedly can't wrestle, according to Uncle Dave, had a better match at SummerSlam than Shinsuke Nakamura and John Cena. She had a better match than Charlotte & Sasha did at last year's SummerSlam and Hell in a Cell? All of her PPV matches since joining Raw (except the 5-minute squash at Extreme Rules) were as good or better than Charlotte vs Sasha at SS & HiaC? Huh... Weird, isn't it?


----------



## starsfan24

Well see she got carried...obviously....


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> So, the girl who supposedly can't wrestle, according to Uncle Dave, had a better match at SummerSlam than Shinsuke Nakamura and John Cena. She had a better match than Charlotte & Sasha did at last year's SummerSlam and Hell in a Cell? All of her PPV matches since joining Raw (except the 5-minute squash at Extreme Rules) were as good or better than Charlotte vs Sasha at SS & HiaC? Huh... Weird, isn't it?


Ya but we totally only like her because of her ass and overrated mic skills and apparently the likes of Eva Marie could have just as good matches.



starsfan24 said:


> Well see she got carried...obviously....


Wait until some Becky fans makes that argument. Because they would basically be saying that Sasha and Bayley are better than Becky. Because that's all they said during the Alexa/Becky feud. "Becky is stuck with having to carry Alexa". 

Which the thing about SS was and i'll admit I haven't rewatched it but from memory it was mostly an Alexa driven match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Ya but we totally only like her because of her ass and overrated mic skills and apparently the likes of Eva Marie could have just as good matches.


If someone wants to argue that I don't like Alexa because of her ring work, I won't disagree. I like her because of her personality, but that's the case with pretty much every single wrestler, athlete or entertainer I'm a fan of. I can like someone's ring work, but that doesn't get me emotionally invested. If that was the case, I would probably be the biggest Cesaro fan on the planet or jerk off to Kenny Omega New Japan matches, but I'm not and I don't. So I'm not sure how comments like that even qualify as an insult.


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


> Which the thing about SS was and i'll admit I haven't rewatched it but from memory it was mostly an Alexa driven match.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

I don't get why you guys have to hold much stock into what Mr Meltzer says. People treat his views as gospel. He's just an irrelevant Wrestling observer. In any case 3 stars is funny. Their GBOF match was probably better. But he gave it lesser stars. Tbh Alexa carried Sasha most of their SS match. She drove 99% of the match. Yet he ranked Bliss Banks higher then Cena or Nukumuras match lol. His rating system is odd.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas in their pool!? Get out of the way Larry!!! :duck


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I don't get why you guys have to hold much stock into what Mr Meltzer says. People treat his views as gospel.


HE's somewhat of an insider but as far as goes I guess it come as intriguing to people.


----------



## 3ku1

Don't get me wrong I appreciate some of views on the matches. For the sake of an unbiased and impartial view. Who has an insider source. I just think some times people over analyse and worry too much what Uncle Dave thinks :lol. It's just his own opinion end of day.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


>


That push up though.


----------



## 3ku1

Here's the Bleacher Reports review of the Bliss Banks match

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ts-ranking-fatal-4-way-and-every-match-at-ppv

"The Raw Women's Championship unfinished. Banks and Bliss didn't push each other far enough. They didn't fully get to dive into their animosity, a result of an overpacked card.

The Boss and Bliss, though, had great chemistry.

Their bad blood was palpable. Their clash was nasty and vicious as both warriors' desire to win shone through the screen.

Banks and Bliss gelled better in the ring than Balor and Wyatt and many of the night's other pairs of rivals. The stakes were high and clear here. Banks scored an emphatic title win in a rivalry that feels as if it is just beginning to hit a high gear."

Agree with pretty much everything they said. Hopefully it's not the end of their feud. And they get a chance at No Mercy in a less stacked card. To push even further.


----------



## KC Armstrong

at Wizard World Chicago today


----------



## 3ku1

Today? Wasent she their a few months ago? Or did she go again today?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*We've got at least a week without redundant Alexa hatred!*


----------



## 3ku1

Has he been suspended? I hope.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Today? Wasent she their a few months ago? Or did she go again today?


They go to different cities. This is today in Chicago.


----------



## starsfan24

Legit BOSS said:


> *We've got at least a week without redundant Alexa hatred!*


Same with heel turn.


----------



## JC00

Legit BOSS said:


> *We've got at least a week without redundant Alexa hatred!*


Any idea on what got him moron'd?


----------



## NasJayz

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES! THAT'S AWESOME NEWS!


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> They go to different cities. This is today in Chicago.


Oh I get that, I was just sure she went to wizard world Chicago last time. Clearly I was wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JC00 said:


> Any idea on what got him moron'd?


*He had a meltdown and called me an idiot in my thread about Meltzer confirming Sasha and Alexa's legit heat :lol*


----------



## starsfan24

Classic :lol

Can't wait to hear back from TraumaCaspian and their experience meeting Alexa.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Patiently waiting for a rematch like....


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900909160883261442


----------



## Lenny Leonard

what got heel turn suspended


----------



## KC Armstrong

> "NXT Women’s Champion Asuka relinquished her title to NXT General Manager William Regal tonight at Full Sail University in Orlando, Fla. After her dominant performance and historic 500-plus day reign as NXT Women’s Champion, The Empress of Tomorrow looks to her future for new opportunities in WWE, though no specific details are known at this time. Her reign will officially end on the date that her historic announcement airs."


So Asuka will be joining the main roster after she has recovered from her injury.


----------



## 3ku1

Spoiler alert . Asuka coming to the MR. She might go to SD. But most likely Raw. Asuka Alexa could of been good. Alexa does not have the title anymore unfortunately. And with this Sasha feud I think their well be a face turn. If Asuka comes to Raw. I wonder if she well get super woman booking. I don't know watch this space.


----------



## KC Armstrong

She's definitely coming to Raw. An undefeated champion ain't going to the B show.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah well obviously. So she can feud with top woman like Alexa or Sasha. Nikki and Paige we'll be returning at some point too apparently. 

We'll see what happens. Watch this space.


----------



## starsfan24

Asuka will be booked like a monster. As she should be, going in to Raw still undefeated in NXT is a big deal. As much as it hurt that division.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> If Asuka comes to Raw. I wonder if she well get super woman booking


Of course she will. She's gonna destroy everyone, at least for a few months. She's not losing a match until at least WrestleMania. Depending on how long they want to go with that undefeated streak, either Sasha or Bayley will hand her the first L at Mania or next year's SummerSlam. 

The only question I have is whether they bring her to Raw as babyface or heel. Even though she's currently a heel in NXT, it would probably make more sense to have her debut as babyface. During that NXT honeymoon phase she will be cheered no matter what, so you might as well go with it.


----------



## 3ku1

Tbh theirs no reason they wouldent give Asukas first loss to Alexa. They gave her the Raw and SD rub. Based on her booking. It's not outside the realms of possibilities. It's WWE after all. Well see.

I mean I agree it's pretty likely Sasha and Bayley we'll get the first win. I'm just saying they don't give someone the belt for as long as Alexa had it'll. if they don't seem them as a long term mainstay in the division.

I can see a non finish next Raw. And Sasha dropping the belt to Alexa at No Mercy. And Asuka debuts on Raw post No Mercy. Asuka then starts feuding with Alexa for the title. Alexa drops it to Asuka. And Asuka can start her superwoman booking.


----------



## starsfan24

Asuka's first loss is reserved for one of the horsewomen in my opinion.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Same with heel turn.


How'd heelturn get suspended


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> How'd heelturn get suspended


I don't know. I'm assuming for being just as much as a moron :lol.


----------



## NasJayz

Lenny Leonard said:


> How'd heelturn get suspended


For failing the drug test.


----------



## Zappers

Could you even imagine Asuka vs Alexa in the ring, both on mic. Alexa would destroy her, it wouldn't even be fair. It would be embarrassing actually.

My advice stay in NXT or go to SD. Even at SD she'll get exposed on mic. Nothing shameful about NXT. It's where many wrestlers with next to zero mic skills can flourish as long as they have the in ring skills and a big flashy ring intro/music. NXT crowds eat that stuff up. Sorry, but NXT wrestlers can't all be Kevin Owens & Alexa Bliss. Both rarities.


----------



## 3ku1

Well based on her nxt undefeated dominance. NO way she's going to SD. But obviousley Her lack of English fluency we'll be an issue on Raw.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Zappers said:


> Could you even imagine Asuka vs Alexa in the ring, both on mic. Alexa would destroy her, it wouldn't even be fair. It would be embarrassing actually.
> 
> My advice stay in NXT or go to SD. Even at SD she'll get exposed on mic. Nothing shameful about NXT. It's where many wrestlers with next to zero mic skills can flourish as long as they have the in ring skills and a big flashy ring intro/music. NXT crowds eat that stuff up. Sorry, but NXT wrestlers can't all be Kevin Owens & Alexa Bliss. Both rarities.


Her mic skills were never an issue in NXT, she managed to continue being the star she is without speaking a lot. Her character is that "silet assassin" so it works. And even if she wanted to cut a short promo or something, she can always spend some time preparing for it before she goes to the ring. Other than that, she basically has it all. She was always the best woman in her rivalries. Her in-ring work in unmatched.

And there's nothing left for her to do is NXT, there's no reason to stay there. I don't mind if she goes to SD but I'd rather see her on RAW, beating the hell outta Sasha maybe.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Her mic skills were never an issue in NXT, she managed to continue being the star she is without speaking a lot


Not for Bayley, either, but on the main roster it's a different ballgame.


----------



## JC00

I think people are gonna be in for a shock when Asuka takes a loss before 2017 is even over. Just because Hunter booked her like he did doesn't mean Vince will. Same guy that ended Charlotte's PPV streak at a random B-PPV like 3 weeks before WM. Same guy that just had Nakamura lose to Jinder Mahal at SS

Vince may very well want to nip the streak in the bud and not have it hanging over and have to book the division around it.


----------



## JafarMustDie

KC Armstrong said:


> Not for Bayley, either, but on the main roster it's a different ballgame.


I don't know about that, I didn't watch NXT during that period, and I'm glad I didn't. 

But the difference is, Bayley's first language is English and she still manages to cut 0/10 promos, Asuka can cut a 10-word powerful promo and it will still be better than anything Bayley has ever said.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Not for Bayley, either, but on the main roster it's a different ballgame.


In nxt, where the audience are more hard core fans. They eat up workrate/ring work, entrances etc. On the Main Roster I think it's like you said a different ball game. On the MR Character Work seems more of a priority, hence why Alexa has thrived. 

While Asuka was still a star in nxt. Despite not being fluent with English. I still think it we'll be an issue for her on the MR.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Anyone read that article Where Nikki said Total Divas started the woman's revolution? Going on social media she's getting flack for it. Well she's right .


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Anyone read that article Where Nikki said Total Divas started the woman's revolution? *Going on social media she's getting flack for it*. Well she's right .


Is there anyone or anything people on twitter don't hate?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

she's kinda right, it may not have started it but it helped get more eyes on the women. Do we have a date for season 7


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> she's kinda right, it may not have started it but it helped get more eyes on the women. Do we have a date for season 7


Not sure about exact date. But from what I've read Sept-Oct.


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> she's kinda right, it may not have started it but it helped get more eyes on the women. Do we have a date for season 7



AJ Lee was basically canonized because of that one promo and feud against the cast of TD. Which most people consider one of the moments that started WWE on the path to the "women's revolution". So I can understand where Nikki comes from when she says it helped. If there is no AJ vs Total Divas then there is really no catalyst to start to move from the "divas-era".


----------



## 3ku1

Don't know if your noticed but Alexa changed her avatar


----------



## Lenny Leonard

she'll prob hit 2 million followers when she's on total divas.


----------



## 3ku1

More photos from Chicago Wizard Worldv


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Not sure about exact date. But from what I've read Sept-Oct.


Definitely not September, because Total Bellas premieres early September and they've got 8 episodes, I think. I'm guessing late October-early November is probably when TD Season 7 will start airing.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

JafarMustDie said:


> Her mic skills were never an issue in NXT, she managed to continue being the star she is without speaking a lot.


So you proved my point. I clearly said this stuff works well in NXT.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Zappers said:


> Could you even imagine Asuka vs Alexa in the ring, both on mic. Alexa would destroy her, it wouldn't even be fair. It would be embarrassing actually.
> 
> My advice stay in NXT or go to SD. Even at SD she'll get exposed on mic. Nothing shameful about NXT. It's where many wrestlers with next to zero mic skills can flourish as long as they have the in ring skills and a big flashy ring intro/music. NXT crowds eat that stuff up. Sorry, but NXT wrestlers can't all be Kevin Owens & Alexa Bliss. Both rarities.





3ku1 said:


> In nxt, where the audience are more hard core fans. They eat up workrate/ring work, entrances etc. On the Main Roster I think it's like you said a different ball game. On the MR Character Work seems more of a priority, hence why Alexa has thrived.
> 
> While Asuka was still a star in nxt. Despite not being fluent with English. I still think it we'll be an issue for her on the MR.


Yes, I agree. Everything I said earlier. :wink2:


----------



## JafarMustDie

Zappers said:


> So you proved my point. I clearly said this stuff works well in NXT.


Won't be different on RAW or SD.


----------



## JC00

That latest post Alexa retweeted, ya I mean I'm a fan and all but I would never think of getting a tattoo of her or claim "she is my life" 

That tweet makes me feel uneasy


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> That latest post Alexa retweeted, ya I mean I'm a fan and all but I would never think of getting a tattoo of her or claim "she is my life"
> 
> That tweet makes me feel uneasy


Most stars and celebs have some fans who go a little bit too far with that stuff. It's not that unusual. I'm sure she's creeped out by some of these individuals as well, but hey, I guess you have to appreciate all your fans.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> That latest post Alexa retweeted, ya I mean I'm a fan and all but I would never think of getting a tattoo of her or claim "she is my life"
> 
> That tweet makes me feel uneasy


:hmmm why does that make you feel uneasy?


----------



## KC Armstrong

JafarMustDie said:


> Won't be different on RAW or SD.


Again, there's gonna be that initial NXT honeymoon phase in which everyone will love her. We'll see in about a year. That's how long it took for a lot of fans to get sick of and turn on Bayley.


----------



## HDM

i'm not interested with asuka vs alexa feud BTW. i'm more interested with her feud against ember even nikki,mandy,iconic duo,etc. let Asuka will be 4 HW thing and she will not that long at main roster anyway. i'll give her 2 year max and then back to japan. kairi sane has more potential and up side than her. especially her booking a bit ridiculous for her size.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

you know people will bitch no matter who beats asuka but i just want to see the autistic screaming that will happen if alexa does it. OHHH NOES!!! A PRETEND FIGHTER LOST A PRETEND MATCH TO SOMEONE WHO DOESNT PRETEND WRESTLER ENOUGH WAH WAH WAH


----------



## Zappers

JafarMustDie said:


> Won't be different on RAW or SD.


Fair enough. It's my opinion though that it would be beneficial if she could be good on the mic to go along with the in ring skills.


----------



## JafarMustDie

KC Armstrong said:


> Again, there's gonna be that initial NXT honeymoon phase in which everyone will love her. We'll see in about a year. That's how long it took for a lot of fans to get sick of and turn on Bayley.


Ffs stop comparing trash ass Bayley to Asuka :mj4


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> That latest post Alexa retweeted, ya I mean I'm a fan and all but I would never think of getting a tattoo of her or claim "she is my life"
> 
> That tweet makes me feel uneasy


Yeah, could you say restraining order? Maybe she shouldn't have retweeted that. Guy just started a twitter account to show her the picture. LOL

I will say it's a pretty good looking tattoo though, very well done.


----------



## 3ku1

Well audience may get sick of Asuka if she starts winning all the time. Yes Bayley is Woat in promos. But I like Bayley she's clearly passionate about pro wrestling. I just think she needs a character tweek. Wasent a problem for Asuka in NXT. With her not speaking English. I still think it remains to be seen how a more casual audience we'll take her.


----------



## JafarMustDie

HDM said:


> i'm not interested with asuka vs alexa feud BTW. i'm more interested with her feud against ember even nikki,mandy,iconic duo,etc. let Asuka will be 4 HW thing and she will not that long at main roster anyway. i'll give her 2 year max and then back to japan. kairi sane has more potential and up side than her. *especially her booking a bit ridiculous for her size.*


who gives a fuck? it's pro wrestling. most of the women she has beaten are barely bigger than her.


----------



## Zappers

Not wanting to turn this into an Asuka thread.

But I will say this last thing. It would be kinda interesting if they did a story line of a Paul Heyman Girl. Paul could do all the talking. She's this unstoppable female wrestler, etc... ala Lesnar.


----------



## JC00

Line to Alexa's signing yesterday from her friends IG


----------



## 3ku1

This is the podcast who mentioned how Vince could of asked Alexa to raise her tights. They make some pretty good arguments to why Alexa shouldn't of lost the title.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> This is the podcast who mentioned how Vince could of asked Alexa to raise her tights. They make some pretty good arguments to why Alexa shouldn't of lost the title.


The scariest thing is I just finished listening to this and then logged on and see you posted about it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> This is the podcast who mentioned how Vince could of asked Alexa to raise her tights.


Stopped reading right there.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Stopped reading right there.


Haha well they had a point. Because of her denture on her back. They made a good point how her tights seem to Orem higher then ten months ago. 

I don't think It invalidates the points made in thins podcast though. I do agree with them.


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong OT are you watching the fight tomorrow?


----------



## 3ku1

Mayweather to knock out Connor in five


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @KC Armstrong OT are you watching the fight tomorrow?


I'm nervous as fuck and expecting the worst. I'll be a Conor mark 4 life, though, regardless of what happens. 

If he somehow pulls off a miracle, you might not hear from me for a while, because I'll be in an alcohol induced coma. 

:duck


----------



## NasJayz

I love Connor but he's getting knocked the Fuck out.


----------



## 3ku1

It we'll be hilarious too &#55357;&#56834;. Sorry @KCArmstrong I know your a Connor fan.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> It we'll be hilarious too ��. Sorry @KCArmstrong I know your a Connor fan.


While you'll be laughing, here's what Conor is gonna do


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah not a bad pay day :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901255094225784838
Looks like she's not doing live events this week.


----------



## 3ku1

That's good send Emma or someone to work live events. She deserves an extended break.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Sasha ain't there, either. Just saw on twitter they're doing Mickie & Alicia Fox vs. Nia & Emma. Bad luck if you bought a ticket because you're a fan of the women.


----------



## 3ku1

Boy what a underwhelming card :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong Lol I'm not surprised that you said that.


----------



## JC00

Interesting that they are giving her and Sasha the weekend off. Especially Sasha given that she is the new champ. At first thought they gave them it off because they are going to let them have a really physical 20 minute match on Monday but apparently Alexa wasn't being advertised for these shows on WWE.com so seems to be something the was scheduled in advanced.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Interesting that they are giving her and Sasha the weekend off. Especially Sasha given that she is the new champ. At first thought they gave them it off because they are going to let them have a really physical 20 minute match on Monday but apparently Alexa wasn't being advertised for these shows on WWE.com so seems to be something the was scheduled in advanced.


Alexa is super busy... sending Nia new Larry-Steve videos.

:duck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901494738691514372


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> While you'll be laughing, here's what Conor is gonna do


Who the fook is that guy? Lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901518716403417090


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa with one of her friends at Chicago Wizard World.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Poor Nia has to drive alone through Arkansas and Mississippi.


----------



## 3ku1

Prob used to it being on different brands most of last year.



I'm taking back what's mine this Monday &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## 3ku1

New interview Alexa talking about Total Divas.

*Bliss on joining the cast of Total Divas:*

really excited to join Total Divas. I watched Total Divas and thought it was a really cool opportunity. It has been so much fun. It’s definitely not what I expected, with cameras 24/7, but it has been really cool. We got to go to Cabo. That’s how I got my pig, Larry-Steve. So, it has been such an amazing experience. I’m really happy I’m doing it.”

*Bliss on her friendship with Nia Jax:*

“She is my best friend. We hang out together. We travel together. We started out on NXT together. The fact that she is there with me and going through the experience with me, it makes it that much better. It’s awesome. Nia and I, besides the Bellas, are kind of the true best friends on the show. I think it brings this new dynamic. Even though the other girls are real tight-knit, we have each other. We have each other’s back.”

Alexa Bliss on what fans can expect from her on the show:

People can expect a lot of fun. A lot of outgoing girls who are very opinionated. There is some definite craziness. However, it’s a great ride and a lot of fun.”

https://411mania.com/wrestling/alexa-bliss-cast-total-divas/


----------



## JC00

alexa_bliss_wwe_*signing today in Vegas! Then straight to #Raw*


----------



## Jersey

Perfection


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Poor Nia has to drive alone through Arkansas and Mississippi.


Mike Rome had off too?


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> alexa_bliss_wwe_*signing today in Vegas! Then straight to #Raw*



:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901937742006726656


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong That wasn't a shot towards you in the other thread.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @KC Armstrong That wasn't a shot towards you in the other thread.


I already said that this is the only thread I pay attention to in this forum, so I don't even know what you're talking about. Don't want to know, either.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

She working those McGregor sunnies :lol


----------



## 3ku1

As posted on wwe.com. Part of Dog Day. Superstars and their dogs.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I finally got the pleasure this past week to meet Alexa Bliss at Wizard World in Chicago! 

I bought the Gold Vip so I could go ahead of everyone who was general admission to meet her and I am glad I did as her lines were epic! 










Charlotte was also here signing and Alexa cost more than Charlotte did 










I was heading towards the stage to watch her play Tekken against some fans and out of no where she ended up right in front of me so obviously I had to take some pictures 




























On the stage playing Tekken against some fans, she actually won overall nearly all of them 










She did the Q & A panel for fans for about 30 minutes and was very entertaining and seemed to really enjoy answering the questions. 










After the Q & A people could line up for Photo Ops with her in another area of the building so I rushed over and this was the line of everyone in front of me luckily just this left side of this line was all VIP so I didn't have to wait too long and the line behind me was probably 3 or 4 times this size for people waiting to snap a photo with her










When I met her I brought along my WWE Raw Women's Championship so she could sign it and handed to her for the photo and told her this belongs to you and she laugh and smiled and told me "Yes it does!"

After the Photo Op I made it to her signing table and luckily somehow since I rushed I was about 5th person in line since I was part of the VIP to meet her 










Sidenote Roman Reigns was signing right next to her, but I didn't care to meet him 










Here she is signing 




























When I got up to meet her I asked if she could sign her name really big on the belt as I didn't plan to have any else sign it and she laugh and asked if I was sure and signed it big like I wanted, she also signed a photo for me as well 

Since I live in Utah the chances of ever meeting her here were limited, so I am glad I made the trip (ha thanks to an amazing wife who understands my love for WWE)


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


they showed her during the kairi/ tessa match right? wonder how people will bitch about this


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> they showed her during the kairi/ tessa match right? wonder how people will bitch about this


No, they put it before Conti/Evans But obviously she is very much visible for the Sane/Blanchard match. It isn't too bad because both matches are on the same show, so it makes it come off like she was sitting there for that whole episode. 

Nakamura is the one they showed before Sane/Blanchard.


----------



## FlacoMan

TraumaCaspian said:


> I finally got the pleasure this past week to meet Alexa Bliss at Wizard World in Chicago!
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for sharing the experience TraumaCaspian :clap. I hope I can meet her like that some day.



TraumaCaspian said:


>


Damn she is fine as hell :vince2.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Seems like the rematch will happen tonight. may even be main event


----------



## Jersey

Title match tonight


----------



## KC Armstrong

Which Mae Young Classic episode is Alexa on?


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902278454900490242
What the hell are they doing? They already have my personal WrestleMania main event headlining No Mercy and now they're doing Cena vs. Reigns, too? 2 WrestleMania caliber matches and then Sasha vs. whoever she's defending her title against. Stacked card.


----------



## 3ku1

Sasha Alexa is obvious at No Mercy imo.

But Cena Reigns is a money match. Should be saved for mania. Bit early to do ornate match.


----------



## Jersey

When in doubt, flip out


----------



## 3ku1

Look like Bliss Banks are main eventing Raw today. Should get a solid 20 mins. Should be good. As for the finish. I'm not sure. I think Bliss reclaiming the title I see like 25% probability. Sasha retaining 35%. And non finish 40%.


----------



## 3ku1

Pretty solid promo from Bliss their..


----------



## Jersey

Awesome she just cut on sasha.


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Awesome she just cut on sasha.


Sasha win confirmed.


----------



## 3ku1

Not exactly at Extreme Rules. Bayley did a promo how she well go,extreme. And she diddnt. So promo cuts don't necessarily guarantee finishes.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Sasha win confirmed.


God help us all.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I still think the only reason they booked this re-match for today is because they want Sasha facing someone else at No Mercy. If they wanted Sasha vs Alexa at No Mercy, they just would have waited with this re-match and not had it on Raw 8 days after SummerSlam.


----------



## 3ku1

Not really if they weren't going to do Sasha Alexa at No Mercy. Or even a Raw rematch. They would of done what they did after Gbof and dropped the feud completely. And phone it in for weeks. Then push who Sasha we'll be facing.

Look just speculation at this point. I'm picking non finish but who knows.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Not really if they weren't going to do Sasha Alexa at No Mercy. Or even a Raw rematch. They would of done what they did after Gbof and dropped the feud completely.


At GBoF there was no title change, so they could just drop it completely. With a title change you have to have a re-match and they're getting that out of the way tonight.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Who cares? Just watch and be entertained. Who wins, who loses, what the plans are for the PPV shouldn't matter. Live in the right now not the 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Banez

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who cares? Just watch and be entertained. Who wins, who loses, what the plans are for the PPV shouldn't matter. Live in the right now not the 3 weeks from now.


But what will they do if they dont speculate the future :lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Banez said:


> But what will they do if they dont speculate the future :lol


Who knows? There are options other than to pontificate about wrestling. They could jerk off, ride a bicycle, eat a Mars bar. Endless possibilities I tell ya.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who cares? Just watch and be entertained. Who wins, who loses, what the plans are for the PPV shouldn't matter. Live in the right now not the 3 weeks from now.


I'm just saying, man. I would feel obligated to point out the classic WWE logic of Alexa being the only person, the only thing in the No Mercy commercial and then not being on the card. That's all. I'm not saying she has to be champion and at the top of the division all the time.


----------



## 3ku1

It's called investing. If your a fan of a talent. Your going to,care about booking. Or the future of a feud etc.

They just buried Emma hard :duck.

My god that was an awful match between Emmma and Mickie. No ring chemistry at all. It was sloppy, slow, stoppages every where. Emma is so cringe on the mic too.

Looks like Alexa Sasha get 20 mins. They're main eventing likely. As Cena Roman are out their now.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If they're main eventing Raw, I guess that means people were pretty happy with their SummerSlam match...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

3ku1 said:


> It's called investing. If your a fan of a talent. Your going to,care about booking. Or the future of a feud etc.
> 
> They just buried Emma hard :duck.
> 
> My god that was an awful match between Emmma and Mickie. No ring chemistry at all. It was sloppy, slow, stoppages every where. Emma is so cringe on the mic too.
> 
> Looks like Alexa Sasha get 20 mins. They're main eventing likely. As Cena Roman are out their now.


I'm a fan of Zack Ryder but I don't spend my free time worrying about how they are going to use him on TV. The level of "investment" often reaches frightening levels. Seriously people just say dumb shit like so and so should quit their job it is weird and toxic. If I were any of the talents that some of these people are "invested" in I'd be frightened and worried for my own safety.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Seriously people just say dumb shit like so and so should quit their job it is weird and toxic.


May I ask who here said any of that?

... and also, why are you wasting your precious, valuable time telling us all of this?


----------



## 3ku1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm a fan of Zack Ryder but I don't spend my free time worrying about how they are going to use him on TV. The level of "investment" often reaches frightening levels. Seriously people just say dumb shit like so and so should quit their job it is weird and toxic. If I were any of the talents that some of these people are "invested" in I'd be frightened and worried for my own safety.


Zack Ryder is barley used anyway lol. So now worries their.

And good for you that's how you operate. Theirs nothing wrong with wondering how they well use Alexa for example in future storylines and feuds, in reason, people are entitled to discuss her future booking and if she well be prominent. And in this case what happens to the finish with Sasha. If your just interested in being entertained. That's fine. Either way I don't think it's a big deal. I'm sure Alexa and all the superstars. Are aware they have a fan base who are invested in their careers in reason. 

Their is nothing wrong, or frightening about it. No different to following a sports team. Not sure why your making these accusations anyway. No one said any of what your saying.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Even if she loses, bliss is joining some good company. She joins trish, lita, sasha, stephanie and charlotte as women main eventing raw


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Their is nothing wrong, or frightening about it. No different to following a sports team. Not sure why your making these accusations anyway. No one said any of what your saying.



It's pretty funny to me that we're talking here on a WRESTLING FORUM and he's telling us it's weird to discuss potential matches and storylines. Kind of like going to a church and telling everyone to shut up about Jesus already.


----------



## 3ku1

Lenny Leonard said:


> Even if she loses, bliss is joining some good company. She joins trish, lita, sasha, stephanie and charlotte as women main eventing raw


That's true just realised this is Bliss first time main eventing Raw. Paige did too.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> That's true just realised this is Bliss first time main eventing Raw. Paige did too.


So she has now main evented both Raw and SmackDown. If you had told me that a year ago... pretty crazy.


----------



## 3ku1

Tbh I won't mind if she loses. Just booking wise hope she's protected.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902359845487206400
Paige returning?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

anyone got a feeling shenanigans will go down? I don't have cable, only an android box, so i'll have to wait for youtube to watch the match


----------



## 3ku1

Paige returns beats down Sasha and Alexa? Hmm Maybe.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I definitely think someone is coming out after Sasha retains. Maybe Paige, maybe Asuka, but something is happening after that match.


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss!!! :mark:


----------



## JC00

:YES


----------



## 3ku1

Nia heel turn!!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

wait she won it back? really? i was not watching but wow


----------



## starsfan24

4...


----------



## 3ku1

So what's she got now Alexa now babyface v Nia heel?


----------



## JC00

Although serious note. That Canadian Destroyer and Superplex though


----------



## Lenny Leonard

how was the match? i have to wait till tmrw to watch


----------



## starsfan24

Was watching Raw late and my friend spoiled it. I'm not even mad. Thought Sasha should've gotten a longer reign but hell I'm not made Blisster has the belt again. Match good?


----------



## JC00

I don't think that changes anyone's character alignment. 

Nia beat up the face and the heel. If anything it just reaffirms she's what she's also been, pretty much a neutral, that leans heelish.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3 thoughts:

1) YES! YES! YES!
2) This could be a very short title reign
3) Maybe Meltzer was right after all about Sasha going to SmackDown

Probably a triple threat at No Mercy.


----------



## Banez

KC Armstrong said:


> 3) Maybe Meltzer was right after all about Sasha going to SmackDown


He will keep guessing and eventually he's right.

Thats like anyone of us would have been saying last 2 years "Cena will be on RAW one day" and here we are.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I'll say Alexa we'll drop the title to Nia at No Mercy. Possible three way. Fair play to WWE though. Diddnt see this coming. Good move imo. Creates a story and more possibilities.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Banez said:


> He will keep guessing and eventually he's right.
> 
> Thats like anyone of us would have been saying last 2 years "Cena will be on RAW one day" and here we are.


This was specifically about the shakeup that is supposed to happen within the next couple of months. Otherwise, why give Sasha such a short title reign and already set up Alexa's next feud? 

I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## starsfan24

Probably losing it quickly to Nia, but it pretty much makes sense. I'd like to see a monster Nia reign until Asuka comes up.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Yeah I'll say Alexa we'll drop the title to Nia. Fair play to WWE though. Diddnt see this coming. Good move imo. Creates a story and more possibilities.


Rather than pass the belt from girl to girl every other week now, I would extend this a little bit, though. Have a triple threat at No Mercy in which Alexa weasels her way to a title defense and then have Nia beat her 1-on-1 for the title at the next PPV. That's how I would do it.


----------



## Jersey

Wooooooo so happy she got the title back. Bliss turning babyface reminds me of when batidta dropped orton and became a face back in 04.


----------



## HDM

i think they want the title to asuka via nia. with sasha finally get ppv win on championship match and they don't want alexa to get big win on big ppv yet (they save that one for her big face run). so alexa and sasha get hot potato the title.


----------



## JC00

Ya match was alright, wasn't better than GBOF, first impression would say on the level of SS. Would have to watch back to back to make a definitive statement though. Thought this match had a better back and forth than SS and the Superplex spot was probably better than any spot they did at SS. I mean it was a legit Superplex too, Alexa and Sasha were both on the top turnbuckle. 

I'll just say IMO if they were to somehow merge the best parts of this match and the best parts of the SS match and it went 15-20 minutes people would be saying 3.5-4 stars


----------



## Lenny Leonard

i do feel bad for sasha, she can't get a decent run with the belt.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

but also that is 3 horsewomen alexa has beaten for the title. JCOO i think it was u who made the horsewomen killer pic when bliss beat bayley, you need to update


----------



## 3ku1

3 stars for me. GBOF still their best one. But yeah combine this and SS. 4 stars. Bliss was so good in this match. Ppl need to start giving her more credit for her improved ring work but they won't.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902365731723071491


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Petey Williams would be proud of the Canadian Destroyer that Alexa did tonight and she also pulled off an excellent Superplex. It's cool to see her winning the WWE Raw Women's Championship for the second time and a face turn at the end.  *_


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

> Bliss was so good in this match. Ppl need to start giving her more credit for her improved ring work but they won't.


Nah, shitting on her is way more fun.


----------



## 3ku1

Btw Bliss reclaiming the title back. Has pushes this thread over 10k replies . Only Beckys Thread has more views and replies.


----------



## JC00

Let em hate. It's clearly leading to Nia taking the title and Asuka taking it from Nia. Which is what they all want, right? Asuka champ.


----------



## starsfan24

Asuka champ for 500 years. Can't wait.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Asuka champ for 500 years. Can't wait.


hey bud how are things in your area of texas?


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


> hey bud how are things in your area of texas?


Totally fine up here in DFW. Thanks for the concern. Feel so bad for everyone down south.

Also....:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902379660465455104


----------



## 3ku1

Or they could have Alexa drop to Asuka in a feud. See this finish creates a lot more possiblities. Opposed to a Sasha retain. Random tag matches. Then a week before the ppv decide her opponent. At least with Bliss reclaiming. Creates more build and story. So I agree Hope they extend this beyond No Mercy.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Asuka champ for 500 years. Can't wait.


Don't really get how that will work on the main roster. In NXT it's easier because she would appear 1-2 times a month and Takeover's are 3-4 months apart. 

On Raw the champion is on every week and there is a PPV every month. Unless they pull a Lesnar with her. 

So say Nia is getting the title and she takes it from Nia. Nia gets her rematch and losses. 

Then what? Alexa. Alexa losses

Then what? Bayley. Bayley losses

Then what? Sasha. Sasha losses

Now what back to Nia? Build Emma up some to get fed to her?


Booking her to have that streak was the worst thing they could have done for her or at least not ending it before she went up as far as the main roster goes. You either keep it intact and because it's a streak there is no 50-50 booking and she runs through the division by January-February or she loses the streak and then what? She starts a new one or would 50-50 apply to her then?


----------



## KC Armstrong

> So I agree Hope they extend this beyond No Mercy.


Yup. If all they wanted to do was put the belt on Nia as quickly as possible so Asuka can take her down, why involve Alexa in that at all? Sasha could have just retained and then gotten dropped by Nia after the match. So I am almost hopeful they'll actually do something with this storyline.

... and why is Bayley tweeting when she should be learning how to cut promos? She can go to Professor Cena's class, just like Roman did tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Angry Sasha and Bayley fans right now...


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

Alexa also broke her two+ month losing streak tonight! :mark


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> but also that is 3 horsewomen alexa has beaten for the title. JCOO i think it was u who made the horsewomen killer pic when bliss beat bayley, you need to update


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901995874703863808


----------



## 3ku1

#Buisnessjustpickedup


----------



## NasJayz

Awesome now for the love of GOD no more Alexa vs Sasha EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1

I don't know about that. Alexa Sasha have delivered some pretty great matches three matches in a row now. Personality has very little to,do,with that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I don't know about that. Alexa Sasha have delivered some pretty great matches three matches in a row now. Personality has very little to,do,with that.


It has all been really good, the matches, the post-match brawl at GBoF. We'll see it at least one more time, because Sasha gets her re-match now. Whether she gets that one on one or in a triple threat remains to be seen.

We should have gotten more of a storyline between these two, but in the ring they have delivered every time. Oh shit, what am I saying? Of course I mean Sasha carried her to a good match every single time.


----------



## 3ku1

Sorry just thought this was funny :duck. Story on Alexa talking about Total Divas. And journalists lazy name checking.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902215578475212802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902216344975712256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902271781012111361


----------



## KC Armstrong

People on ESPN can't even correctly read/say her name, so no surprise here.




> ''He goes along with it. He is like, 'whatever you want babe''


Smart man. Also, at least he's finally gonna get some TV time.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

Bliss n Caruso


----------



## Zappers

Hate to be a broken record. 

But as I predicted in April. Nia vs Alexa Bliss feud coming in a classic David & Goliath match up. Now will Alexa Bliss be full FACE(which I predicted) by the time they actually wrestle is still in question. As of right now Bliss is still a heel, and Nia while looks heel on the surface can easily go either way. The fans will determine this. And judging on the crowds recently, Nia has a quite of few fans cheering for her. TLC is after No Mercy. This could be where Alexa and Nia have their singles match. And No Mercy could be a Triple Threat.

This is not a prediction but more of a "wish for", I want Bliss to be a heel all the way to right before Wrestlemania. Then turn completely into a face for Wrestlemania. Maybe fighting Charlotte? Maybe even the main event(I know it's a stretch), like she ALWAYS talks about. You got to admit she mentions this constantly, more than any other female wrestler imho. Maybe there's something to it? Maybe writers tell her to keep saying this? This would be epic.

Think about it, Total Divas comes out in November or so. It would be a nice weekly build to seeing Alexa's "nice side" real life personality. Then leading into 2018 is where the change to face comes into play. Personally I think this would work out real nice.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JDP2016 said:


> *DING DONG THE WITCH IS FINALLY DEAD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JC00

You know what the decent thing about Alexa's character has been? For the most part she is backed up what she has said on the main roster. Said she'd take the title from Becky, did that. Said she'd take the title from Bayley, did that. Said Bayley couldn't get extreme, she didn't. Called Sasha out on not being able to defend the title and she'd win it back, once again was correct.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

starsfan24 said:


> Thought the same thing. Needs to stay on Smackdown.


Oh last April starsfan24, you had so much potential.


----------



## Jersey

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWit...r_raw_and_smackdown_womens_champions_bumping/


----------



## JC00

My thing against her going to Raw was mostly because of Talking Smack


----------



## starsfan24

Pretty much. Blessing in disguise with the death of Talking Smack.


----------



## FlacoMan

I was expecting a bigger beating from Nia after that slam... one of the most boring turns honestly :lol I'm still not clear about who is the face really :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

I've been wrong... well, a lot, but I think I was one of very few people in here who was excited about her going to Raw and thought it was the perfect move at the perfect time. It worked out even better than I thought it would.




JC00 said:


> You know what the decent thing about Alexa's character has been? For the most part she is backed up what she has said on the main roster. Said she'd take the title from Becky, did that. Said she'd take the title from Bayley, did that. Said Bayley couldn't get extreme, she didn't. Called Sasha out on not being able to defend the title and she'd win it back, once again was correct.


She is the anti-Bray Wyatt. I guess this works better than "I'm a God, I've got the whole world in my hands, I'm so scary... but I lose every big match".




FlacoMan said:


> I was expecting a bigger beating from Nia after that slam... one of the most boring turns honestly :lol I'm still not clear about who is the face really :lol


Totally disagree. Why would she beat the shit out of her after that? One move and holding up the belt was all it took to send a very clear message. I thought the whole thing was really well done. As of today, they're both still heels.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think a bigger beating was necessary or the point. It was Nia making a statement. And she made that. No ones the face. Nia Attacked Sasha too. Alexa the face I suspose. But it's still Heel and Heel. Prob a three way at No Mercy.


----------



## Reversoul

After listening to the Sasha marks gloat all week and seeing them create what felt like 50 cringe worthy threads, watching Bliss win the title right back was especially gratifying.

Bliss was right, Sasha is a legit loser. :lol


----------



## FlacoMan

Well I hope Alexa remains heel a few more time. She does it so good.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902667014778609665


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa is getting these guys more publicity than they've had in years.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

According To WhatCulture (popular Wrestling site/YouTube page). Cena/Roman and Bliss/Banks saved Raw. And we're the two biggest highlights. But commented on the continued "Hot Patatoe" title changes on Raw. And suggested WWE could be turning Sasha heel. Commenting if wwe were planning on a Bliss Nia feud. Why even have Bliss drop the belt to Sasha at SS. And only have it for a week. Probably got a point it seems pointless. But maybe WWE were playing with the angle Sasha cannot defend (she clearly can't :lol). Then again if it was just to get Nia in the title scene. They could of just booked Sasha to retain. And have Nia beat down Sasha. Why even use Alexa? So clearly theirs a plan here, I could speculate. 

So while I'm against hot patatoe type feuds. Tbf Alexa did hold the belt and successfully defended it at consecutive ppvs. Up till SS. And really is character wise the anti Wyatt. Based on the fact she always backs up what she says. Which is obviously the ironical thing. When people bitch about Wyatts weak booking. Then go "Alexa booked too strong". Even though last nights clean win over Sasha. Was her first win in two months. So clearly these hot patatoe title changes need to stop. But this time I'm for it. If they extend it beyond no Mercy. And Alexa eventually drops to Nia. Have a decent monster run. And then Asuka can take the title off Nia. And we can enjoy a 5000 day run .


----------



## JC00

machomanjohncena's potential meltdown is gonna be hilarious

Bliss in the main event winning the title on Raw. Bex nowhere to be found on SD where even Tamina got a match with a jobber.


----------



## 3ku1

Well theirs this rumour Becky is coming to Raw. And Sasha we'll be going to SD after all. So we'll see how that plays out. Guess they may want to do Sasha Charlotte again for the title maybe. Alexa Becky lol. God help us. If they do Alexa Becky again.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> According To WhatCulture (popular Wrestling site/YouTube page). Cena/Roman and Bliss/Banks saved Raw. And we're the two biggest highlights.


Definitely the highlights, but I wouldn't say they "saved the show". I thought Raw was pretty damn good overall this week and last week as well. Cena cut one of the best freaking promos I've ever heard in my life. People always want to dismiss it right away when WWE talk about him being the GOAT, but he absolutely belongs in that conversation. 




> Bliss in the main event winning the title on Raw. Bex nowhere to be found on SD where even Tamina got a match with a jobber.


Pretty bizarre what's happening on SmackDown and who they are pushing. Freaking Jinder getting a long title reign, Nattie and Tamina at the top of the women's division. SmackDown is almost 100% back to the status it used to have before the brand split and going live. B-show 4 life. Thank God Alexa got off that sinking ship just in time.


----------



## 3ku1

Cena definitely belongs in the conversation. Rocks always the GOAT to me though .

Yeah Alexa jumped off that Titanic lol. Who's to say if she stayed on SD how they would be using her. She wouldent be winning the title in the main event. That's for sure. I remember reading Vince was behind Bliss move to Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Dean Ambrose If he attended Bliss Bday Party :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## FlacoMan

That grab...


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I really do think they turned Alexa face on Monday when Nia attacked her. I do hope Nia does get the belt in the feud, I just hope it's not in their first match and they make the feud go on a little longer to not just swap the titles quickly like we see often.


----------



## Zappers

TraumaCaspian said:


> I really do think they turned Alexa face on Monday when Nia attacked her. I do hope Nia does get the belt in the feud, I just hope it's not in their first match and they make the feud go on a little longer to not just swap the titles quickly like we see often.


I don't know about that just yet. I re watched the match again & when Nia dropped Bliss the crowd was way into it. They were cheering Nia.


----------



## starsfan24

Kevin Owens: "The best woman to come out of NXT, Alexa Bliss."


----------



## Jersey

My favorite attire from her.


----------



## Flair Shot

More HQ version, open in a new tab to see the full version. 
Interesting attire choice and a massive upgrade from last years model.


----------



## starsfan24

I definitely didn't think they'd go with that attire.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Kevin Owens: "The best woman to come out of NXT, Alexa Bliss."


KO knows. 











:grin2:


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

I don't think Alexa turned Face. I don't think their was any character alignment. Nia Attacked Sasha too. So we still got one imo weak Babyface in Sasha (poor reaction coming out, crowd diddnt seem to give a shit when she lost.
Actually heard pops and cheers. And reacted strongly when Nia turned on Bliss).

Hope they extend it though. For all we know it we'll be a three way at No Mercy. Hopefully a stipulation is Added. Maybe a Steel Cage match or something. That would be a good wAy for Bliss to weasle her way out of the match. Climbing over the cage. Then Nia Alexa one on one.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Piers




----------



## Jersey

Those eyes tho.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> KO knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:


Lol #have you seen her thighs? Why say that while @her?


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss character in 2k feels a bit custom too me. I do agree with that guy she's more thicker lol. Obviously Alexa didn't see it that way.


----------



## Jersey

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


SHe should bring back that attire for no mercy.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm gonna need the Freddy Krueger gear come Halloween. Still the best.


----------



## Jersey

@starsfan24 that or debut a jason x or chucky attire.


----------



## starsfan24

She said she had a chucky one but it got messed up somehow. At least I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Jersey

I would've said chucky but she already called becky that lol.


----------



## 3ku1

starsfan24 said:


> I'm gonna need the Freddy Krueger gear come Halloween. Still the best.


She should wear that ATM no mercy :mark:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00

Apparently the 3rd hour of Raw was the 2nd highest rated since the Superstar Shake-up episode, the highest rated was the post-SS last week.


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1 No offense but saying where one lives comes off as creepy and disturbing, so could you not do that anymore?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1 No offense but saying where one lives comes off as creepy and disturbing, so could you not do that anymore?


Okay you live in NJ. Creeped out now. I'm sorry she lives in Orlando,doesent she's. Do,you want me to,say oh look she's relaxing in Narnia. Not sure what's wrong with making a simple observation. I,was just responding to her ig post. Most wwe superstars live their. It's not like im going to find her address and show up on her doorstep :lol.

I mean honestly their is nothing creepy or disturbing about saying where someone lives. It's not like I'm Howard from the Big Bang theory trying to,find her house lol. Sorry don't get what's your problem :hmmm.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Okay you live in NJ. Creeped out now. I'm sorry she lives in Orlando,doesent she's. Do,you want me to,say oh look she's relaxing in Narnia. Not sure what's wrong with making a simple observation. I,was just responding to her ig post. Most wwe superstars live their. It's not like im going to find her address and show up on her doorstep :lol.
> 
> I mean honestly their is nothing creepy or disturbing about saying where someone lives. It's not like I'm Howard from the Big Bang theory trying to,find her house lol. Sorry don't get what's your problem :hmmm.


 We all know she's in florida, but every other post you saying something about her in orlando. That comes as creepy. Point I'm making is you don't have to say locations we get it.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa part of the Hurricane Harvey Appeal AD.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## nyelator

I will just download more attires for Bliss anyway


----------



## 3ku1

Games too expensive for me ATM anyway. Wait till it drops down from $140.00


----------



## 3ku1

Whatculture Wrestling are now calling Sasha the "chokeartist" :lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903082742958530560


----------



## Piers

3ku1 said:


> Games too expensive for me ATM anyway. Wait till it drops down from $140.00


140$ what the actual fuck

It must be the collector's edition and it has Cena all around it
Just take the regular or deluxe, they're respectively worth 69,99€ and 99,99€ here so I guess it's the same in $


----------



## Jersey

New WWE.COM Shoot


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Zappers

PaigeLover said:


> New WWE.COM Shoot


Jeez, I mean.....


:garrett2


----------



## JC00

december_blue said:


>



Judging by the caption on this one seems like Total Divas is done filming for the season.


----------



## Banez

them legs :done


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Apparently the 3rd hour of Raw was the 2nd highest rated since the Superstar Shake-up episode, the highest rated was the post-SS last week.












So, just for the record: Good numbers when she main evented SmackDown with Becky, now good numbers when she main evented Raw with Sasha. 

It's almost like a lot of people enjoy watching her. Weird...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Looks like Nia Jax is the one that is going to turn face(not Alexa):



> In the main event of Raw this week, Alexa Bliss beat Sasha Banks to reclaim the Raw Women’s Champion for the second time. However, it was the fourth straight time that The Boss has lost the title during her first defense. Sasha Banks is a four-time Women’s Champion, but she hasn’t had a single successful title defense during her WWE career. At this point, the WWE Universe wants to know why she’s being booked this way.
> 
> Previously, it’s been reported that Vince McMahon isn’t a huge fan of The Boss. However, he acknowledges her popularity with the WWE Universe, so she has been gifted some big moments. Unfortunately for Sasha, some of her injuries have soured her with WWE officials. As a result, she hasn’t been given a long title reign yet. That’s understandable, but a lot of people are questioning why she can’t defend the title even one time.
> 
> Now, it’s being reported that WWE officials are deliberately booking Sasha poorly to keep her momentum at bay while the powers that be push Alexa Bliss or Nia Jax. There is a lot of criticism going around about how WWE officials are booking their babyfaces on Raw, especially in the Women’s Division. However, the recent title loss for The Boss could be part of the plan for a major heel turn while Nia Jax turns babyface.
> 
> Even before WrestleMania 33, Sasha Banks was rumored for a heel turn. More recently, it’s come to light that Nia Jax would be turning babyface and this week’s actions at the end of Raw have started her turn. It was reported before WWE Summerslam that The Boss was chosen over Jax to face Alexa Bliss at the event because WWE officials want Bliss vs. Jax to be a major feud, but they had to wait until after ‘Summerslam.’
> 
> Unfortunately for The Boss, Bliss vs. Jax is the direction that WWE officials want to go. Bayley’s injury may force Sasha Banks to take a backseat, but a heel turn for her is a logical step after taking such a huge loss on Raw this week. She will have to feud with someone else until Bayley returns, but it doesn’t seem that WWE officials are deliberately trying to hurt Sasha’s momentum. Bliss vs. Jax is just the top priority, but the next couple of weeks will determine exactly what WWE officials have planned for The Boss for the rest of 2017.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/4469582/alexa-bliss-sasha-banks/


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903337954134941696


----------



## KC Armstrong

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Looks like Nia Jax is the one that is going to turn face(not Alexa):


Nothing but speculation at this point. It could happen, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## 3ku1

Take that with a huge grain of salt ^


----------



## KC Armstrong

I also have a hard time believing that Vince doesn't like Sasha. Yeah, she has not had a long title reign, but if Vince was down on her, they would not promote her as much as they do.


----------



## 3ku1

I would take a grain of salt what other media outlets say. I agree if Vince wasent so high up on her. They wouldent promote her as much. She's still very popular. But Without the horses mouth so to speak tend to not make any final judgements.

I can see that officials are not so high up on her because she's injury Prone. Thing with Alexa because she's not so "workrate". She barley we'll never gets injured. So officials can give her the title for a period of time. And rely on her. 

I do think meaning of her loss. Means Sasha heel turn. Nia as Face? Meh I was worried about that. Nia ain't that Over. But we'll see.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

> Nia as Face? Meh I was worried about that. Nia ain't that Over. But we'll see.


The fact that Nia is not that over yet and hasn't really found that sweet spot yet could be the reason why they turn her instead of Alexa. Alexa is already popular, she sells merch and plays her character perfectly. So the officials are probably thinking "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". With Nia, they probably have to change something. I think she really could have benefited from a Team Rude push and interacting with Alexa in that way, but clearly that's not what they wanted to do. 

It could work, but I still think it's a tough sell to have the physical monster as the babyface against a tiny, little heel. But, again, Nia is likable, people will be happy for her winning her first title. They can obviously play the "body positivity" card, so who knows? Maybe she does get over as a babyface.


----------



## 3ku1

I still think Alexa could be one of the biggest Babyfaces in the company. She's already over. So it's logical. But maybe your right about Nia. Watch this space. They should extend this beyond No Mercy though. Interesting thing is even when Nia turned on Alexa. Nia got cheered. I just think that's a reflection of how strong as a heel Alexa is. Ppl just love to hate her.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Interesting thing is even when Nia turned on Alexa. Nia got cheered. I just think that's a reflection of how strong as a heel Alexa is. Ppl just love to hate her.



I wouldn't read too much into that, to be honest. People always react when there's some kind of turn. Hell, the only pop Dana Brooke ever got in her career was when she stood up to Charlotte. That didn't say anything about Dana or Charlotte, though, in the long run. 

A better indication to me was the huge reaction they got a few months ago when Alexa and Nia had that staredown during Alexa's coronation speech. That told me way more than the post-match stuff on Monday. Hopefully the writers can finally come up with some good stuff to not fuck this story up, because there definitely seems to be some potential.


----------



## 3ku1

I think is why it does seem more logical to turn Alexa face. Potentially great feud. But it seems logical to go for David v Goliaf sorta thing. Alexa would be cheered more in that scenario. I just can't see the crowd cheering for a monster trying to beat a small heel. But we'll see.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00

I guess people are forgetting Nia also attacked Sasha. So Nia was just being Nia. Same Nia that told Bliss she wanted a title match after Payback and told her that she was coming for the title before the gauntlet match on Raw. 

This is what her character has always been. People thought she turned face when she went after Charlotte before Charlotte went to SD. 

Maybe they are gonna try to turn her but I don't think it will be a success. Unless they have Alexa come out and basically body shame her


----------



## 3ku1

Behind the scenes


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

More photos from the New York Photoshoot.


----------



## KaZaaM1

*That new Alexa photoshoot got me like*


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Crasp

That 2K18 screen of Alexa is just awful...


----------



## Jersey

It looks similar to the picture


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Crasp

PaigeLover said:


> It looks similar to the picture


She looks waaay too tan. The contrast beween her skin and hair shouldn't be so extreme. Maybe the hair is too bright too? And the attire looks like a totally different fabric. Should be more vibrant and shinier/more sparkly. Plus that gold trim on the top underneath is too thin.

I guess the real thing just can't be done justice.


----------



## JC00

Crasp said:


> I guess the real thing just can't be done justice.


You just summed up Yuke's as a WWE game maker for me.


----------



## starsfan24

Crasp said:


> That 2K18 screen of Alexa is just awful...


Its better than last years.


----------



## Crasp

starsfan24 said:


> Its better than last years.


Damn. That bad?


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


>


Definitely an upgrade.


----------



## Zappers

Hair is always very difficult to get right. Imho, I think it looks pretty dam good. Plus don't for get that's just 1 photo. Let's see the entrance, etc...


----------



## 3ku1

I think the attires very accurate. I like the attire. Got it right their. It feels a tad custom made in the face, and body. But I really like the hair. Accuracy their. It's not that bad. Agree wait for entrance too get full picture.


----------



## 3ku1

FYI apparently Nikki said she well return with Bri to WWE next year.

So as far as the Nikki Alexa feud. That we'll have to wait till 2018.


----------



## 3ku1

Ep 4 Mae Young Classic


----------



## JC00

lol heel_troll coming at me about some weirdo's Bliss tattoo when the douchebag is on the internet most of the day creepily obsessed with trolling about her. The hypocrisy is strong with that one.


----------



## 3ku1

I gotta mention too. Just ignore them ha


----------



## 3ku1

#Wwewichita


----------



## NasJayz

JC00 said:


> lol heel_troll coming at me about some weirdo's Bliss tattoo when the douchebag is on the internet most of the day creepily obsessed with trolling about her. The hypocrisy is strong with that one.


I'm pretty sure he's mentally ill just ignore them.


----------



## JC00

NasJayz said:


> I'm pretty sure he's mentally ill just ignore them.



Oh I do. I only saw it because nyelator quoted the post.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


> Oh I do. I only saw it because nyelator quoted the post.


Sorry about that.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903634658461712384
:duck

We'll it's on now.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> I gotta mention too. Just ignore them ha


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## KC Armstrong

Team Rude is back on the road together and we're not getting anything on social media. Please don't tell me somebody decided to suddenly start giving a shit about kayfabe.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Team Rude is back on the road together and we're not getting anything on social media. *Please don't tell me somebody decided to suddenly start giving a shit about kayfabe.*


Please tell me no


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> Team Rude is back on the road together and we're not getting anything on social media. Please don't tell me somebody decided to suddenly start giving a shit about kayfabe.


Well a few days ago Alexa and Nia, and Lana. Were sparring on IG. About Body Image or whatever it was lol. So the girls were maintaining Kayfabe. I say good on them. As far as them being on the road together. But no social media activity. Maybe now they are feuding. Kayfabe is been maintained.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Well a few days ago Alexa and Nia, and Lana. Were sparring on IG. About Body Image or whatever it was lol. So the girls were maintaining Kayfabe. I say good on them. As far as them being on the road together. But no social media activity. Maybe now they are feuding. Kayfabe is been maintained.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903430596491444224
No, they were not. Fuck kayfabe. 2 months from now Alexa and Nia are gonna be on TV as BFFs every single week, anyway.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903430596491444224
> No, they were not. Fuck kayfabe. 2 months from now Alexa and Nia are gonna be on TV as BFFs every single week, anyway.


Well yes it was kayfabe. I,wasent talking about Lana. But Alexas involvement. She made a comment. And Nia took a shot at her. No big deal but I saw it's as kayfabe. Imo kayfabe is very important. That sense of realism is rarely seen in Wwe these days. In any case. Alexa we'll be dropping the belt to Nia soon. So I doubt they'll be besties onscreen for ages.


----------



## JC00

Well for a little bit there WWE acknowledged them as being friends. So right now it's probably best or they'll have a bunch of whiny people complaining about how they are killing kayfabe. You know because the 4HW would never do that.....


----------



## 3ku1

Watching a video for what has to happen for WWE to improve. Mentioned getting rid of the whole 4HW stigma. Have to agree. They were good initially. But in the long run they've hurt Woman's Wrestling tbh.

Kayfabe is dead anyway. So they are besties in real life. And in the meantime they are enemies on screen. I really hope in this feud Alexa is the one who turns face. That's the best direction imo. But we'll see.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

New podcast


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904698610306113537


----------



## Jersey

I still want to see Trish vs Bliss.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nikki Bella on TD casting:



> Thanks to six seasons of Total Divas and a seventh on the way later this year, Nikki is a reality show veteran. Now she is gearing up to welcome Carmella, Alexa Bliss and Nia Jax to the Divas sisterhood. She likes how each brings something different to the table.
> 
> “I definitely had a lot of input being an executive producer, and those three girls I got to spend a lot of time with, especially with Alexa and Carmella on SmackDown Live. Being around them and seeing how they are and seeing their presence in the ring, I thought that these girls are money,” Nikki said.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here an updated chibi Alexa for whoever wants it:









I'm quite partial to her Harley cosplay.*


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904826434065223680
I am absolutely dreading this bullshit, but part of me is gonna like it, because I like seeing hypocrites get exposed. Can't wait for the responses from the "Alexa doesn't respect the business" crowd when Ronda rolls up in there with a couple of months of training, never having busted her ass on the road, and goes straight to main eventing Survivor Series. You know the Horsewomen won't say shit because they will benefit from all of that. They will main event a major PPV and get some mainstream exposure in the process.

Fuck, man. In hindsight I probably should not have been so happy about Ronda getting destroyed in the UFC. Now she and her jabroni friends will completely take over WWE.


----------



## Cleavage

Alright, guys, we are trying something new, so if you wanna talk about Bliss and all things bliss go to http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-superstars-social-forum/ create a thread and talk in there. Please use this thread strictly for pictures and videos. Thank you.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Here you go

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-superstars-social-forum/2234281-alexa-bliss-discussion-thread.html


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Hopefully Bliss retains and feuds with nia.


----------



## JC00

Her popping up in the back was funny.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904888785833517060


----------



## 3ku1

:lol :lol :lol

Their feuds going to be good.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Raw


----------



## Jersey




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Alexas ig story


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Alexas ig story


I used to watch daria because my girlfriend wanted me to watch with her. I used to hate the theme too but now I dont mind it.


----------



## 3ku1

The irony of Bliss and Sasha on the receiving end..


----------



## 3ku1

Looks like Sashas kissing Alexa lol.


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

#MondayNightBliss


----------



## 3ku1

Getting out of Florida because of the Hurricanes?


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## tripleh1878




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

From Alexa live IG video. She's with her friend and her husband, and another friend. They are going through a maze lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Watching th live video. Looks like they got lost for a bit :lol. Found their way out eventually.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## KC Armstrong

She's from Columbus and not watching the Ohio State game?


----------



## 3ku1

She maybe. If I was Murphy I would of gone with her to Columbus. Hopefully thit's Storm ain't so bad.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Full instagram live


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906830918329016320


----------



## KC Armstrong

The first Team Rude post since Nia turned on her, hanging out at Disney in Anaheim.


----------



## 3ku1

Kayfabe Kayfabe! Obviously they are going to be subtle about hanging out.


----------



## Jersey

Monday Night Bliss


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## MERPER

Throwing this question out there because I'm sure people here no better than I do.

I know there has been many rumors about Alexa turning face and it seems to slowly be moving that way with the new feud with Nia starting. Also, last week I noticed the wrestlers who are considered faces wore the "Connor's Cure" shirts while the heels did not. Alexa did wear the shirt. So, is that a good sign she is now a face and no more a heel? Or am I reading too much into 1 shirt?


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> Throwing this question out there because I'm sure people here no better than I do.
> 
> I know there has been many rumors about Alexa turning face and it seems to slowly be moving that way with the new feud with Nia starting. Also, last week I noticed the wrestlers who are considered faces wore the "Connor's Cure" shirts while the heels did not. Alexa did wear the shirt. So, is that a good sign she is now a face and no more a heel? Or am I reading too much into 1 shirt?



I think you're reading too much into it. That doesn't mean anything.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa we'll be in NZ tomorrow for the NZ show in CHC. Six pack challenge fyi anyone wondering what the match we'll be. Then OZ Friday. Then I read not sure but she's in China this weekend for a show too. Before back In States. For Go Home Raw. Busy Schedule.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Alexa we'll be in NZ tomorrow for the NZ show in CHC. Six pack challenge fyi anyone wondering what the match we'll be. Then OZ Friday. Then I read not sure but she's in China this weekend for a show too. Before back In States. For Go Home Raw. Busy Schedule.


No. The Raw crew is doing shows in NZ & Australia, the SmackDown crew is going to Japan & China.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> No. The Raw crew is doing shows in NZ & Australia, the SmackDown crew is going to Japan & China.


Ahhh cheers for the clarification.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

#RAW


----------



## 3ku1

Gah damn the size difference :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

#Raw


----------



## KC Armstrong

in New Zealand


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907776808426266624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907782038211649537
FYI Lancaster park. A Formerly Rugby Stadium over here. Was badly damaged by the 2011 earthquakes. So nice she got to visit it while she's here for one day.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

new merch
https://www.instagram.com/p/BY9CqBznlIW/?hl=en&taken-by=alexa_bliss_wwe_


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907808649611026433
I swear she's going to be such a huge Babyface. When she eventually turns.


----------



## Blissed

https://youtu.be/yY1xPD7DCvU


----------



## KC Armstrong

Okay, what did Sasha say or do this time? 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Wanna bet before they walked out Sasha said something :lol. "Wat the fook is a Larry Steve"


----------



## Blissed




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> in New Zealand


Jacket is choking her .


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Blissed




----------



## Blissed




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Pretty smile.


----------



## 3ku1

More from Christchurch


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Alexas selfie in Melbourne has 10k likes on Twitter. It's a pretty damn good pic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908138084285374464


----------



## Stadhart02

PaigeLover said:


> Pretty smile.


she looks awful in that picture


----------



## 3ku1

Stadhart02 said:


> she looks awful in that picture


Huh, you prob need glasses. You must have ridiculously high standards. Clearly trolling. 10K ppl disagree.


----------



## Stadhart02

3ku1 said:


> Huh, you prob need glasses. You must have ridiculously high standards. Clearly trolling. 10K ppl disagree.


http://www.wwe.com/f/styles/gallery...jg_1406--83223816e4a761e81c20858ebe7dd26e.jpg

she looks like a bloke in this pic. I think she is the best looking female wrestler at the mo but just as I said - not a good pic


----------



## Refuse

That picture is incredible.


----------



## Zappers

Surprised someone didn't GIF that slow look she gave Cole on Raw, while Nia was sitting to her left. That was great.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

wkc_23 said:


>


:sodone 





3ku1 said:


> Huh, you prob need glasses. You must have ridiculously high standards. Clearly trolling. 10K ppl disagree.


Ignore List. Enough said.


----------



## 3ku1

From Wwes instagram story.


----------



## KC Armstrong

They know.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

From Omaha to Australia, Bliss merch everywhere.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Surprised someone didn't GIF that slow look she gave Cole on Raw, while Nia was sitting to her left. That was great.


Only found these


----------



## 3ku1

Melbourne


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Only Charlotte left now


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

You know they could of just gotten an actual bow. Without needing the filter :lol.

On their way to the Sydney show I suspect.


----------



## 3ku1

Sydney


----------



## 3ku1

Repost


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


:sodone :sodone


----------



## 3ku1

Can watch a video of Alexa sight seeing Lancaster Park when she was in Christchurch. I think they kept Sasha and Alexa seperate in this photo OP :lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908820528768614400


----------



## 3ku1

Sydney


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

@3ku1 OT do you like evie?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1 OT do you like evie?


Who's Evie lol?


----------



## Jersey

@3ku1 Dakota Kai from MYC.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


>


Needs a rebump


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1 OT do you like evie?



More praise from Stone Cold. I'll drink to that.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Alexa is HAWWWWWWWT!! My fav baby.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908563749509853184


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> More praise from Stone Cold. I'll drink to that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I love that they're making this double scream a regular spot at house shows. It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## KC Armstrong

delete


----------



## Jersey

I'm gonna miss her attitude as a heel once she goes full baby face.


----------



## 3ku1

Damn that Pig is chilling :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> delete


?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissed




----------



## 3ku1

Total Divas we'll premiere in November 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909542739443773440


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909847032780660741


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Some of the TD shoot and Raw


----------



## starsfan24




----------



## 3ku1

:lol so naive


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Some shots From the TD Premiere Fall Shoot.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

The feud I want go see on Raw. Probably won't see it till next year. You got a very strong heel (Bliss) v a very strong and popular babyface (Nikki). Potentially great feud.


----------



## 3ku1

More Raw snaps.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909966746483777536


----------



## Lenny Leonard

cool submission. too bad it was during commercial


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

New Merch


----------



## 3ku1

:lol



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910225880600936449


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909542739443773440


Already looks boring lol. Trailers normally have clips of the show in it to draw viewers not chasing them away. This trailer is too plain which won't have many that will tune in.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> Already looks boring lol. Trailers normally have clips of the show in it to draw viewers not chasing them away. This trailer is too plain which won't have many that will tune in.


Probably see clips soon. This was just a fall premiere trailer. Almost a teaser.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Probably see clips soon. This was just a fall premiere trailer. Almost a teaser.


 Teaser







nothing was teased. It's just studio clips.


----------



## 3ku1

:duck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910224634490101760


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## HDM

The ladies are back November 1st.

WWE Announces Total Divas Season 7, New Storylines with New Cast Members, 100th Episode

WWE sent us the following today:

SEASON SEVEN OF E!’S SIZZLING HIT SERIES “TOTAL DIVAS” PREMIERES WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 1 AT 9PM ET/PT

The Bella Twins®, Naomi®, Maryse™, Lana® and Natalya® Return Along With New Cast Members Carmella™, Nia Jax™ and Alexa Bliss™

Season Seven Finale Will Mark the 100th Episode of the Successful Series

LOS ANGELES, CA – SEPTEMBER 19, 2017– E! and WWE®’s “Total Divas®” returns for its fiery and fierce seventh season beginning Wednesday, November 1 at 9 pm ET/PT. Brie Bella®, Nikki Bella®, Naomi (Trinity), Natalya (Nattie), Lana and Maryse will join newcomers Carmella, Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss. These WWE Superstars will give viewers an exclusive glimpse at the demands of their professional careers and the challenges of their everyday lives. The season finale, airing January 31, 2018, will mark the show’s 100th episode. For a sneak peek at the ladies, please visit: http://eonli.ne/1pw0k68

This season, the cast travels around the world as they embark on new journeys, cross new thresholds and make difficult decisions about their futures in and out of the ring. Naomi is hoping to hit the trifecta effect; keeping her marriage fresh to fellow WWE Superstar Jimmy Uso™, maintaining a crazy schedule and taking a chance to stand out as the SmackDown® Live Women’s Champion.

Veteran cast member Natalya challenges Naomi’s title reign in a heated rivalry for the SmackDown Live Women’s Championship, all culminating in a showdown at SummerSlam®, season seven’s most anticipated event. With the stakes higher than ever, the women must put on the best match of their lives.

Meanwhile, The Bella Twins catch a case of “FOMO” during their time off from WWE. Together, they explore new ventures and contemplate when the best time would be to make their in-ring comeback. Off the heels of her whirlwind engagement to WWE Superstar John Cena®, Nikki Bella gets ready to twist and twirl when she receives an offer from Dancing with the Stars that is hard to refuse. While Nikki is celebrating her long-awaited engagement in Cabo San Lucas, her sister Brie Bella is working on balancing the demands of being a new mom to her baby girl Birdie and managing her and Nikki’s burgeoning businesses. To spend more time twinning, the ladies plan a road trip and head to San Diego for the summer with Brie’s husband, WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan® in tow.

It’s Vegas or bust when Maryse’s husband Mike “The Miz®” Mizanin refuses to leave Los Angeles after their second home burglary. With Maryse ready to head to Sin City, the two must decide where they will call home.

Lana struggles to prioritize her life as a newlywed and her new role on SmackDown Live. When her husband, WWE Superstar Rusev® reveals he wants a baby, she is torn between living her dream in the ring or starting a family sooner than later.

New cast member Carmella, thinks she hit the jackpot with her boyfriend WWE Superstar Big Cass™ who she believes is “the one.” However, with each of them planning on moving to opposite sides of the country, the future of their relationship depends on compromising on a new place to call home.

Nia Jax, cousin of Dwayne “The Rock®” Johnson, is part of a coveted WWE legacy. Despite her famous linage, the dating world isn’t working out the way Nia hoped it would. The women help her explore who she is and what she wants in a partner.

With the growing rise of her career, Alexa Bliss is enjoying the fruits of her labor. But when her fiancé, NXT Superstar Buddy Murphy™ visits during the biggest match of season seven, she is forced to confront her uncertainty about marrying him.

“Total Divas” is produced by WWE and Bunim/Murray Productions. Gil Goldschein, Jeff Jenkins and Russell Jay are Executive Producers for Bunim/Murray Productions. Kevin Dunn is Executive Producer for WWE. Nikki Bella serves as a Co-Executive Producer.


----------



## 3ku1

HDM said:


> The ladies are back November 1st.
> 
> WWE Announces Total Divas Season 7, New Storylines with New Cast Members, 100th Episode
> 
> WWE sent us the following today:
> 
> SEASON SEVEN OF E!’S SIZZLING HIT SERIES “TOTAL DIVAS” PREMIERES WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 1 AT 9PM ET/PT
> 
> The Bella Twins®, Naomi®, Maryse™, Lana® and Natalya® Return Along With New Cast Members Carmella™, Nia Jax™ and Alexa Bliss™
> 
> Season Seven Finale Will Mark the 100th Episode of the Successful Series
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA – SEPTEMBER 19, 2017– E! and WWE®’s “Total Divas®” returns for its fiery and fierce seventh season beginning Wednesday, November 1 at 9 pm ET/PT. Brie Bella®, Nikki Bella®, Naomi (Trinity), Natalya (Nattie), Lana and Maryse will join newcomers Carmella, Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss. These WWE Superstars will give viewers an exclusive glimpse at the demands of their professional careers and the challenges of their everyday lives. The season finale, airing January 31, 2018, will mark the show’s 100th episode. For a sneak peek at the ladies, please visit: http://eonli.ne/1pw0k68
> 
> This season, the cast travels around the world as they embark on new journeys, cross new thresholds and make difficult decisions about their futures in and out of the ring. Naomi is hoping to hit the trifecta effect; keeping her marriage fresh to fellow WWE Superstar Jimmy Uso™, maintaining a crazy schedule and taking a chance to stand out as the SmackDown® Live Women’s Champion.
> 
> Veteran cast member Natalya challenges Naomi’s title reign in a heated rivalry for the SmackDown Live Women’s Championship, all culminating in a showdown at SummerSlam®, season seven’s most anticipated event. With the stakes higher than ever, the women must put on the best match of their lives.
> 
> Meanwhile, The Bella Twins catch a case of “FOMO” during their time off from WWE. Together, they explore new ventures and contemplate when the best time would be to make their in-ring comeback. Off the heels of her whirlwind engagement to WWE Superstar John Cena®, Nikki Bella gets ready to twist and twirl when she receives an offer from Dancing with the Stars that is hard to refuse. While Nikki is celebrating her long-awaited engagement in Cabo San Lucas, her sister Brie Bella is working on balancing the demands of being a new mom to her baby girl Birdie and managing her and Nikki’s burgeoning businesses. To spend more time twinning, the ladies plan a road trip and head to San Diego for the summer with Brie’s husband, WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan® in tow.
> 
> It’s Vegas or bust when Maryse’s husband Mike “The Miz®” Mizanin refuses to leave Los Angeles after their second home burglary. With Maryse ready to head to Sin City, the two must decide where they will call home.
> 
> Lana struggles to prioritize her life as a newlywed and her new role on SmackDown Live. When her husband, WWE Superstar Rusev® reveals he wants a baby, she is torn between living her dream in the ring or starting a family sooner than later.
> 
> New cast member Carmella, thinks she hit the jackpot with her boyfriend WWE Superstar Big Cass™ who she believes is “the one.” However, with each of them planning on moving to opposite sides of the country, the future of their relationship depends on compromising on a new place to call home.
> 
> Nia Jax, cousin of Dwayne “The Rock®” Johnson, is part of a coveted WWE legacy. Despite her famous linage, the dating world isn’t working out the way Nia hoped it would. The women help her explore who she is and what she wants in a partner.
> 
> With the growing rise of her career, Alexa Bliss is enjoying the fruits of her labor. *But when her fiancé, NXT Superstar Buddy Murphy™ visits during the biggest match of season seven, she is forced to confront her uncertainty about marrying him.
> *
> “Total Divas” is produced by WWE and Bunim/Murray Productions. Gil Goldschein, Jeff Jenkins and Russell Jay are Executive Producers for Bunim/Murray Productions. Kevin Dunn is Executive Producer for WWE. Nikki Bella serves as a Co-Executive Producer.


Boy looking forward to the scripted storylines on Total Divas .

Of course the uncertainty is referring to when they well get married, because they are so busy. But of course seeing it's a reality show. They have to make it as dramatic as possible. So it we'll encourage the viewer to watch. It's why I'm not the biggest supporter of the show. But seeing more of Alexa we'll be good.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> With the growing rise of her career, Alexa Bliss is enjoying the fruits of her labor. But when her fiancé, NXT Superstar Buddy Murphy™ visits during the biggest match of season seven, she is forced to confront her uncertainty about marrying him.


For fuck's sake... They do this bullshit every single time. The most cringeworthy, fake one was probably with Nattie and Tyson Kidd. The Lana and Rusev stuff last season was pretty bad, too. I can only hope that shit happens in one or two episodes and that it's not her big storyline for the whole season. If this turns into "Are Nattie and Tyson getting divorced" style crap I'm gonna have to change my opinion about her being on the show.

Are they gonna ask her to take down those videos she posted today with Murphy? I mean, spoiler alert.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah obviously in reality. Spoiler Alert Alexa and Murphy sorted things. TD: Ahh Lexi, were going to have to ask you to take those videos down. Friends diddnt spoil Ross and Rachel's ending. And we're not going to either. Lexi: :lol

From what I've seen of the show. They do the odd fake storyline. Hopefully. It's just a one off, or two at the very least. And we saw More of her personality. Life at home. Her and Nia on the road etc.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> From what I've seen of the show. They do the odd fake storyline. Hopefully. It's just a one off, or two at the very least.


Like I said, they've done this shit over and over again with engaged or married couples. If there is a wedding, the bride always gets cold feet the day of the wedding and questions everything before we get to the inevitable happy ending. I just hoped they wouldn't do that bullshit with her since she already said that she would never want her wedding to be a part of the show. If there's no payoff there is no need to repeat that storyline for the 20th time.


----------



## 3ku1

No different to Wwes booking huh :lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa’s IG story


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910367961571037184


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

You had to know they would be doing something like that when it was known she joined the show. I just have no interest in watching that show even with her on it. I'll stick to watching her and Nia's IG videos, now if her part on the show was just her and Nia's hi-jinx I'd watch. 

I think I even heard her say they are dramatizing her getting Larry-Steve. Apparently It will be her deciding to get him without jobber murphy knowing. Which i'm guessing they'll really ramp up her being worried that he won't want Larry-Steve and she'll have to get rid of him and then when she brings him home he is completely fine with it, typical shitty faux-reality stuff.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1




----------



## Jersey

If she's 5ft. of fury as a heel then what will they call her as a face?


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> If she's 5ft. of fury as a heel then what will they call her as a face?


We'll problem with that is "five feet of fury" has now become an affiliated brand with WWE. So it's now copyright. The slogan "5ft. Of fury" is on all of Bliss merch. So hypothetically if Alexa turns face. They may continue to call her that.


----------



## 3ku1

Is that another dog of theirs? I don’t think that’s Teddy or Izzy lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Is that another dog of theirs? I don’t think that’s Teddy or Izzy lol.


Her parents' dog.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

PaigeLover said:


> If she's 5ft. of fury as a heel then what will they call her as a face?


Imo it works well as a face too. I don't see a problem with the motto.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Murphy at Disney Land in Orlando today.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


I probably would watch this season of TD if they had mandy. Mandy & Bliss would probably been a great duo.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> I probably would watch this season of TD if they had mandy. Mandy & Bliss would probably been a great duo.


Well that was unkikely. I dònt think they've ever had a non main roster woman in this show. And I don't think Bliss and Mandy are even friends.


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well that was *unkikely*. I dònt think they've ever had a non main roster woman in this show. And I don't think Bliss and Mandy are even friends.


What is unkikely?


----------



## JC00

Mandy Rose was on the show for a season and she is not on the main roster and pretty sure Alexa is friends or at least friendly with every female that was in NXT or the main roster with her not named Sasha. Just because they aren't besties and going live on IG at target doesn't mean they aren't friends.


----------



## Jersey

@JC00 thank you


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Mandy Rose was on the show for a season and she is not on the main roster *and pretty sure Alexa is friends or at least friendly with every female that was in NXT or the main roster with her not named Sasha*


Did you listen to the Lilian Garcia podcast? She said that a lot of girls in NXT hated her, especially early on. Mandy was probably not one of them, but I'm just saying.

Mandy obviously won't be back on TD anytime soon. They had her on for a season coming off Tough Enough, but clearly it didn't work out the way they wanted it to. If they had seen that star quality in her right away, she probably would have gotten the Eva Marie treatment, meaning a quick main roster push. Now she can't even get on NXT TV.


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Mandy Rose was on the show for a season and she is not on the main roster and pretty sure Alexa is friends or at least friendly with every female that was in NXT or the main roster with her not named Sasha. Just because they aren't besties and going live on IG at target doesn't mean they aren't friends.


Might of been friendly on nxt. But like Alexa said on her podcast. Most of the nxt girls hated her. Her and Mandy, While they are likely on good terms. Them being besties, or not going to target. Was not my point, currently they are not friends. Nothing againgst Mandy. But she can't get on Nxt tv. She went on after tough enough. But it diddnt work out. They don't seem to have non MR woman on recently. So Why would she be on TD, it just doesent make any sense to position Alexa and Mandy together on the show hypothetically.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Looking forward to getting closer to see her on Total Divas in the coming weeks


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912132690597494784


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

AND STILL


----------



## 3ku1

No Mercy Caps


----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone :sodone


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## MERPER

So Saturday night/Sunday morning I went to meet up with a friend who was staying at a hotel in downtown LA... We had a few drinks at the bar... around 1 am, the Hardy Boyz come in (got a photo with them)... little bit later Finn Balor... then at 2 am as the bar is closing and my buddy is going to head up to his room... I head out the main lobby and bam Alexa arrives to check in so I waited for her to check in, said excuse me and told her how amazing she is and she was nice enough to take a photo with me. 

At 2 am, after 4 hours of traveling from Fresno to LA following a match at a house show I think this was very nice of her. And, with no makeup on, she looked fabulous. Beautiful woman.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## 3ku1

Where's the photo


----------



## KC Armstrong

>


... and Nia is not even around to call them NERRRRDS.


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS I need you to upload the video of her from raw talk last night.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

3ku1 said:


> Where's the photo


I have it on my phone. I don't typically like posting something revealing who I am either by name or photo in a public forum.

If you'd really like to see it feel free to PM and I'll either send it to you or direct you to my instagram where it is posted.

Thanks


----------



## NasJayz

december_blue said:


>


OMG I love when she does the pig tails.


----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912418934476890112


----------



## december_blue




----------



## 3ku1

Mickie an Alexa kissed and made up I see


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Mickie an Alexa kissed and made up I see


Well, Alexa did say that Mickie is great with WWE's charity and community outreach programs, so... :grin2:


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

Raw caps


----------



## Invalid Frank

This is just a test


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912486715901792256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912489473925091329
The last one :lol


----------



## MERPER

That Alexa/Mickie segment was one of the best back-and-forths on the mic in the women's division in years. It was smooth and both had some pretty good hits on the other. Crowd was into it, too. Props to both of them, especially Alexa, on a quality segment.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> That Alexa/Mickie segment was one of the best back-and-forths on the mic in the women's division in years. It was smooth and both had some pretty good hits on the other. Crowd was into it, too. Props to both of them, especially Alexa, on a quality segment.



Yup. I said I was skeptical about a feud with Mickie because the fans haven't been crazy about her since she came back, but when it comes to promos she's obviously gonna give you way more than Bayley, Emma, Asuka or even Nia (Nia has a lot of personality, but it hasn't translated into good promos yet). 

Also, I stand by the point I made in the other thread. Alexa looking down at her boobs after the training bra line was my favorite moment of the segment. Hilarious.


----------



## JC00

If you ever need a gif to use when you think someone needs to take the L(oss)


----------



## Mango13




----------



## 3ku1

Mango13 said:


>



:sodone

Say it again Murphy you lucky SOB.


----------



## 3ku1

Looks like her and Murphy going out for his bday .


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


Happy birthday indeed... Call him a jobber all you want, but sweet baby Jesus, at the end of the day he wins.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Fark she's did look sexy in those leather pants :lol.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Mango13

Unreleased photoshoot surfaced today, something like 350 pictures.


----------



## brewjo32

Mango13 said:


> Unreleased photoshoot surfaced today, something like 350 pictures.


Show me the money! gotta link to this?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Not sure what you're talking about, but if this is some sort of private leaked stuff, keep that shit out of here.


----------



## 3ku1

Well said photo shoot. So might be referring to her bodybuilding days. An unsurfaced photoshoot.


----------



## MERPER

Mango13 said:


> Unreleased photoshoot surfaced today, something like 350 pictures.


this is a really vague comment... if you got a link, post it... I did a quick search and can't locate anything that you might be talking about


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MERPER said:


> this is a really vague comment... if you got a link, post it... I did a quick search and can't locate anything that you might be talking about


I concur. 

Proof or get out of town.


----------



## 3ku1

I just think it's a photoshoot guys :lol.


----------



## Mango13

MERPER said:


> this is a really vague comment... if you got a link, post it... I did a quick search and can't locate anything that you might be talking about





MonkasaurusRex said:


> I concur.
> 
> Proof or get out of town.





3ku1 said:


> I just think it's a photoshoot guys :lol.



It's a bikini photoshoot from back in the day.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mango13 said:


> It's a bikini photoshoot from back in the day.


Where can I find these "pics"? Like all of them.


I think that people in here would be interested in seeing this mysterious photo shoot in it's entirety.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I've seen those before, so not exactly breaking news.


----------



## Mango13

MonkasaurusRex said:


> ?
> 
> Saying what it is without providing proof isn't exactly proof



Look at my post again.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mango13 said:


> Look at my post again.


internet was slow edited my post accordingly. Apologies.

I mean there should be 348 more if the earlier info is to be believed. 1 of those photos is something I have seen before.


----------



## Mango13

MonkasaurusRex said:


> internet was slow edited my post accordingly. Apologies.
> 
> I mean there should be 348 more if the earlier info is to be believed. 1 of those photos is something I have seen before.



Some of them may have been released, all I know is the reddit was buzzing about it all day. I'll shoot you the link for the download.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


> Some of them may have been released, all I know is the reddit was buzzing about it all day. I'll shoot you the link for the download.


I'd like the link as well, if you don't mind.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

delete


----------



## KC Armstrong

Just FYI, checked out the pics and there was nothing new. Just more pics from the same shoot that had already been out there, but nothing newsworthy. Must have been some newer fans on reddit if they were too excited about this.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## MERPER

Mango13 said:


> Some of them may have been released, all I know is the reddit was buzzing about it all day. I'll shoot you the link for the download.


please shoot me the link, I am guessing I haven't seen most of them


----------



## tripleh1878

Mango13 said:


> Some of them may have been released, all I know is the reddit was buzzing about it all day. I'll shoot you the link for the download.


Send me it also if you could please. I probably seen some but there might be some that i have not seen.


----------



## 3ku1

Delete


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

New Alexa merch :lol


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> 
> Happy birthday indeed... Call him a jobber all you want, but sweet baby Jesus, at the end of the day he wins.


I don't call him a jobber because he's barely booked lol. In all seriousness though he's won in life, he gets to bang bliss.


----------



## 3ku1

PaigeLover said:


> I don't call him a jobber because he's barely booked lol. In all seriousness though he's won in life, he gets to bang bliss.


Well he was at a nxt show last night and won so theirs that..


----------



## Jersey

3ku1 said:


> Well he was at a nxt show last night and won so theirs that..


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00

3ku1 said:


> Well he was at a nxt show last night and won so theirs that..


What are you talking about? He jobbed to Hideo Itami.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913556305297707008


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> What are you talking about? He jobbed to Hideo Itami.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913556305297707008


Okay sorry I got it wrong. It was a house show. Who cares? Boy. It’s just funny to me How triggered you are by this guy. Like said call him a jobber or you want. But end of day he gets Bliss. So few of you posters just going to have to get over that fact. Just saying.

In the future just post about Bliss thank you. MY own fault too, but this thread is for bliss pictures. So better to use the Social Superstar thread to talk about her.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

She's so gorgeous without makeup. Maybe more so actually.


----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## Jersey

Wooooooo


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914297272019460097


----------



## starsfan24

Same animation as last year.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

I don’t care what you think of me. It can’t be half as bad as what I think of you &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914541580824010752


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

She kinda looks like a teacher in that pic.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Perfect.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

This was a pretty solid segment. Pretty old school to the locker room segments #TeamRude


----------



## 3ku1

Some Raw caps


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915166982760214529


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted this :duck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915167645220999168


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa’s ig story


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915325165222940672


----------



## 3ku1

&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## 3ku1

:d


----------



## 3ku1

Off to Disney World again. For prob the billionth time :lol.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa Retweeted. Year ago today Alexa Nikki SD live. Really want a proper feud some day 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915603049921441792


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa new interview 

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/888...joining-total-bellas-why-her-hair-is-pink/amp


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915929140917882882


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916116285930557440


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916103104952717312


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916265617010970629


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa tweeting her dates this weekend 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916303712859148288


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

New plaque


----------



## KC Armstrong

Finally a new #TeamRude instagram live at Target


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916252586747072513


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916488844131827712


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

^Looks like she's trying really hard to drop a load


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

:duck



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916786641909551105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916805759026987008


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at WWE Tulsa


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916846526978068480


----------



## KC Armstrong

This dude's reaction is equally hilarious and creepy. I hope I'm not gonna act like that when I see her.

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Just noticed that was the photo shoot Alexa did. They portrait it.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Lenny Leonard

new merch

http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-twi.../L20030.html?dwvar_L20030_color=Black#start=6


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917620209514459136


----------



## Jersey

Omg did she almost kill me last night.


----------



## Coyotex

she seems to hang out with Mike Rome alone are they like really good friends or travel buddies or somn?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Coyotex said:


> she seems to hang up with Mike Rome alone are they like really good friends or travel buddies or somn?


Alexa, Nia and Rome usually travel together. Nia and Rome were traveling together even before Alexa joined them on Raw.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

I'd like to nibble on her biscuit butt!


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>


lol I bet that Maryse and Nia argument was just before this 











or this












lol scripted reality drama....


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> lol I bet that Maryse and Nia argument was just before this
> 
> 
> lol scripted reality drama....



Pretty good, but not as funny as the "Will Alexa get married or will she dump Murphy because he can't get on NXT TV?" storyline while they're posting stuff like this on social media:




















I'm pretty sure they shot the video that was posted on WWE's YouTube channel during SummerSlam week right after they filmed their big fight scene for the season finale, too. Probably went from crying, telling him she doesn't know if she loves him anymore to "CUT! Okay, guys, tell us about your adorable little pet pig". 

:duck


Oh well, fuck it. Everyone obviously knows about how fake those shows are and it's basically like watching RAW without the wrestling part, but when you actually follow someone on one of these shows pretty closely, it gets even funnier.


Also, here is Alexa at a live event tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Larry Steve has his own YouTube page :duck. You can subscribe! 

https://m.youtube.com/#/channel/UC__3aCZPOtoaIaIrR4i0l_w?view_as=subscriber


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

#RAW


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Lenny Leonard

New funko pops coming. Bliss included

https://twitter.com/OriginalFunko/status/920318566594940929


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> New funko pops coming. Bliss included
> 
> https://twitter.com/OriginalFunko/status/920318566594940929


Some people real pissed she got one before Becky and Charlotte


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

:duck


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> Some people real pissed she got one before Becky and Charlotte


thought they already had one. I'm guessing one of those who is upset name starts with macho and ends with cena


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Some people real pissed she got one before Becky and Charlotte


Good.

By the way, they picked her GOAT ring gear, too. She needs to bring that back at some point.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Shooting new Total Divas? Heh she's covered up.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Shooting new Total Divas? Heh she's covered up.


Those aren't new, from their Cabo trip a couple of months ago. Natalya posted them on instagram.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa AT Live event #WweSTL 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921574857439088640


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Pretty sure people are only tuning into see Alexa on FB Live ha.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

more new merch
http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-twi...0034.html?dwvar_L20034_color=No Color#start=6


----------



## Piers




----------



## brewjo32

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


old pic but girl got it going on


----------



## Piers

brewjo32 said:


> old pic


Obviously :draper2


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922263524679790592


----------



## 3ku1

TLC


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Tlc And Raw Talk


----------



## MERPER

I really wish there was another camera angle of Mickie James spanking/slapping Alexa right on the tush.

Hopefully someone was recording on their phone from the other side of the ring.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922263524679790592


:applause


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

JR knows


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922268469365821441


----------



## Zappers

"I mean, I like my butt. It's cute"

That was adorable when she said that. ....... And then she went out to the ring and defeated Mickie James. Seriously, whats not to like about this woman?


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Was that backstage at TLC?


----------



## 3ku1

Solid promo From Bliss. She's one of the few on the MR who actually interacts with the crowd. Although the Mickie beat down was completely uneccessary, and uncalled for. Another bad booking decision.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Was that backstage at TLC?


No, that was a little promo on the Total Divas twitter account.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922530574589480961


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Blissed




----------



## Blissed




----------



## Zappers

If anyone could post a video clip or GIF of the slap in it's original form on the PPV would be much appreciated.


----------



## Zappers

Alexa, while she always looks really good, looked especially pretty on Raw Monday. :garrett


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

From E!


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923239188471824384


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923239188471824384



"I would love to go anywhere on a first date as long as my fiancé can tag along"


I'm not one of the Murphy haters in this thread, but still, that would probably be too much of a buzzkill.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> "I would love to go anywhere on a first date as long as my fiancé can tag along"
> 
> 
> I'm not one of the Murphy haters in this thread, but still, that would probably be too much of a buzzkill.
> 
> :duck


Honestly Muprhys me hero :lol. Guy should be celebrated not hated. I wonder what Murphy and Alexa did on their first date though hahaha.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Honestly Muprhys me hero :lol. Guy should be celebrated not hated. I wonder what Murphy and Alexa did on their first date though hahaha.


That's probably a bit much. Just don't hate, congratulate. 

As far as the first date is concerned, I've got 100 bucks on Disney World.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

If you ever wanted bliss on the christmas tree
http://shop.wwe.com/alexa-bliss-elf-ornament/L20016.html?dwvar_L20016_color=No Color#start=19


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923625418644709381


----------



## KC Armstrong

YT version


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923585026498879488


----------



## Blissed

What do you guys think about Alexa being on total divas. https://youtu.be/xO6Sl21EMvg


----------



## 3ku1

I don't know haha. Good to see more of her. It's not really my thing though. The whole convoluted, scripted drama. But we'll. Heres a snap from one of the trailers.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

She's beautiful, she's funny and occasionally we may get good shots of her booty in a swimsuit... I can't wait for her on Total Divas


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> She's beautiful, she's funny and occasionally we may get good shots of her booty in a swimsuit... I can't wait for her on Total Divas



Other than the fake relationship drama, which will definitely annoy me, I'm excited to see her on the show as well. Hopefully they mostly focus on the fun stuff.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> Other than the fake relationship drama, which will definitely annoy me, I'm excited to see her on the show as well. Hopefully they mostly focus on the fun stuff.


well, the good news is I am not sure how much fake relationship drama she can possibly be in... we all know she is engaged, it's no secret... I just don't see them playing up much drama between them...

I think we got that with nikki/john and natalya/Kidd cause they were all on the main roster


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa even acknowledged the fake drama stuff. So yeah she is aware of it. Hopefully they won't play on it too much.


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> She's beautiful, she's funny and occasionally we may get *good shots of her booty in a swimsuit*... I can't wait for her on Total Divas


Judging on how she's more on the conservative side, I bet we don't see much of that as one my think.


----------



## 3ku1

From WWE.com Horror movies reimagined

:lol


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Judging on how she's more on the conservative side, I bet we don't see much of that as one my think.


is she really that conservative? I mean before WWE she was in bikini contests...

just 1 week ago she was ok with getting spanked by Mickie James in a match

over the last month or so, she clearly changed her ring attire top a bit cause suddenly she has ample cleavage...

and, at the end of the day, a swimsuit is a swimsuit, they usually do 1 or 2 episodes a year on a beach, so... we'll see


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> is she really that conservative? I mean before WWE she was in bikini contests...
> 
> j*ust 1 week ago she was ok with getting spanked by Mickie James in a match
> *
> over the last month or so, she clearly changed her ring attire top a bit cause suddenly she has ample cleavage...
> 
> and, at the end of the day, a swimsuit is a swimsuit, they usually do 1 or 2 episodes a year on a beach, so... we'll see


 I don't think she really had a choice their :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

> well, the good news is I am not sure how much fake relationship drama she can possibly be in... we all know she is engaged, it's no secret... I just don't see them playing up much drama between them...


In the press release they teased this "dramatic moment" at SummerSlam where she has to "confront her uncertainty about marrying Murphy" so that's the fake bullshit I was referring to.





> is she really that conservative? I mean before WWE she was in bikini contests...


She did bodybuilding which she got into to overcome her eating disorder and body image issues. Sure, she has done a couple of sexy photoshoots in the past and her WWE ring gear is pretty sexy, but in real life she certainly seems to be more conservative, at least these days. Just look at her social media stuff and compare it to most of the other WWE girls. Other than that time she dressed up for Murphy's birthday I can't remember the last time she posted a revealing pic on instagram. On Total Divas even in the Cabo pictures we've seen so far she has been more covered up than the others. It doesn't matter to me either way, tbh. I'd love to see some nice bikini shots, but if she wants to wear a sweater at the beach that's her choice.













> over the last month or so, she clearly changed her ring attire top a bit cause suddenly she has ample cleavage...


Not sure what you're talking about. This pic below is from April, so she didn't discover the magic of cleavage over the past month.


----------



## KC Armstrong

They should just air that entire 45 minute karaoke video on TD. Freaking gold.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> She did bodybuilding which she got into to overcome her eating disorder and body image issues. Sure, she has done a couple of sexy photoshoots in the past and her WWE ring gear is pretty sexy, *but in real life she certainly seems to be more conservative, at least these days. Just look at her social media stuff and compare it to most of the other WWE girls. Other than that time she dressed up for Murphy's birthday I can't remember the last time she posted a revealing pic on instagram. On Total Divas even in the Cabo pictures we've seen so far she has been more covered up than the others. *It doesn't matter to me either way, tbh. I'd love to see some nice bikini shots, but if she wants to wear a sweater at the beach that's her choice.


Exactly. She even said at a fans Q & A this year on how she would fit in the attitude era?

She responded, "I think my attitude would fit, you know the sassyness , but I don't know I'm super super modest in some ways. I don't think I could ever do a bra & panties match"


----------



## 3ku1

Seeing it's Halloween


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Murphy and Rusev in compeition for who has the best tank top :lol.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

3ku1 said:


> Murphy and Rusev in compeition for who has the best tank top :lol.


those are called vnecks not tank tops :dwight


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Exactly. She even said at a fans Q & A this year on how she would fit in the attitude era?
> 
> She responded, "I think my attitude would fit, you know the sassyness , but I don't know I'm super super modest in some ways. I don't think I could ever do a bra & panties match"


Don't want to start an argument or drag this out anymore than it already is but 2 things:

1) Most of the current women's roster has said they'd never do the things the women in the "attitude era" did, including the Bella Twins, yet they are in swimsuits and doing "sexy" things often on the show

2) just because she said she wouldn't do a bra & panties match doesn't make her some prude conservative as some seem to be making her out to be. Looking back, those divas were basically glorified strippers. Heck, Stacy Keibler, Torrie Wilson and Trish have even stated in recent years that they feel somewhat ashamed/embarrassed by what they used to do in the ring.


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> Don't want to start an argument or drag this out anymore than it already is but 2 things:
> 
> 1) Most of the current women's roster has said they'd never do the things the women in the "attitude era" did, including the Bella Twins, yet they are in swimsuits and doing "sexy" things often on the show
> 
> 2) just because she said she wouldn't do a bra &* panties match doesn't make her some prude conservative as some seem to be making her out to be*. Looking back, those divas were basically glorified strippers. Heck, Stacy Keibler, Torrie Wilson and Trish have even stated in recent years that they feel somewhat ashamed/embarrassed by what they used to do in the ring.


I don't think anyone is saying that. I don't think is some prude conservative either. It is 2017 I See your point though. Alexa wear tight attires. But most of her pics we have seen she has been covered up. Not that their is anything wrong with flaunting your body. If you have one why not. As for the AE Girls. Well yeah watching early 2000 on the Network. Struck me how sexualized woman were back then. Glorified Strippers you could argue. But then again that was not their doing. That is just how WWE used to present the woman back then. Clearly things have changed.


----------



## MERPER

^I loved the attitude era. It hit me while I was in high school and my interest in women was at a peak level in sexual terms. Going back now and watching it really was amazing what they did and got away with. How many times they paraded around in thongs and bras, would put on flat-out strip shows. You had Torrie and Sable do a lesbian gimmick at one point. Truly absurd.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa at Ringside Fest in New York City today


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^I loved the attitude era. It hit me while I was in high school and my interest in women was at a peak level in sexual terms. Going back now and watching it really was amazing what they did and got away with. How many times they paraded around in thongs and bras, would put on flat-out strip shows. You had Torrie and Sable do a lesbian gimmick at one point. Truly absurd.



I'm not Mr Political Correctness, far from it actually, but I don't want to go back to those days. A lot of the shit they did with the women back in the day was just flat out degrading and humiliating. I personally don't enjoy watching women being humiliated, regardless of whether or not they signed up for it back then.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not Mr Political Correctness, far from it actually, but I don't want to go back to those days. A lot of the shit they did with the women back in the day was just flat out degrading and humiliating. I personally don't enjoy watching women being humiliated, regardless of whether or not they signed up for it back then.


Never said I did either. That's why I said it was great when I was an immature, hormonal-crazed high schooler. Now, as an adult, I look back and am shocked but that stuff. How many times did Mr. McMahon come to the ring and have Stacy or Trish come out and strip for him to avoid getting "Fired" or for a "job"?

Pretty sad state of affairs, really.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> Don't want to start an argument or drag this out anymore than it already is but 2 things:
> 
> 1) Most of the current women's roster has said they'd never do the things the women in the "attitude era" did, including the Bella Twins, yet they are in swimsuits and doing "sexy" things often on the show
> 
> 2) just because she said she wouldn't do a bra & panties match doesn't make her some prude conservative as some seem to be making her out to be. Looking back, those divas were basically glorified strippers. Heck, Stacy Keibler, Torrie Wilson and Trish have even stated in recent years that they feel somewhat ashamed/embarrassed by what they used to do in the ring.


First off, no argument here. Just a discussion. 

I've never seen were the Bella Twins said or any of the other roster specifically say they wouldn't do things the women did in the attitude era. I can only account on what Alexa said, and it's on tape. PLUS her normal day to day life proves it. She's seems more down to earth & comedic if anything. Meanwhile some of the other women have instagram accounts that would prove other wise. 

In NXT you have women wrestlers that their whole gimmick is sex or being sexy. Go look at Billie Kay & Peyton Royce.

Don't care what they do, nor saying its wrong. Just stating facts at this point in time. Who knows, Alexa could change tomorrow and go full Mandy Rose. But I doubt it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Quite the interesting night = Fly to New York, film the fake argument scene and then pose for this picture

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Bonus for any fan. You got an excellent chance of getting a GREAT photo with Alexa when meeting her. Boy does she take good photos. She never disappoints.


----------



## Zappers

Things only a BFF can say. ? Meet the new Divas when #TotalDivas premieres WEDNESDAY at 9|8c, only on E! 

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/925027261849387008


----------



## 3ku1

Wwe triggering more people


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925027261849387008


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924987438363283456


----------



## KC Armstrong

They posted the entire argument scene with Nia & Maryse. 

Nia: "I didn't ask if you know what a gauntlet match is, I asked if you had ever been in one."
Maryse: "That's the same thing"

Alexa perfectly sums up this scene by just standing in the background like this:


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> They posted the entire argument scene with Nia & Maryse.
> 
> Nia: "I didn't ask if you know what a gauntlet match is, I asked if you had ever been in one."
> Maryse: "That's the same thing"
> 
> Alexa perfectly sums up this scene by just standing in the background like this:


Haha well I know Lexi said. Her role on the show is being mediator and the voice of reason. Like why do I have to be the grown up here, I am the youngest.


----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Bliss continuing to make Woman's wrestling relevant. Some of her best ring work today.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925206547227127808


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Be interesting watching SD now. First show of the Europe Tour is Wednesday. About a day away. Well Charlotte get the title from Natty? Well see.


----------



## 3ku1

Raw Caps


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

Alexa put on a really good match vs Mickie, though the end was kind of weak. She isn't using the "twisted bliss" much these days which is a bit disappointing since it's a really good finisher.


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> Alexa put on a really good match vs Mickie, though the end was kind of weak. She isn't using the "twisted bliss" much these days which is a bit disappointing since it's a really good finisher.


Well yeah but Styles and Roman use punches to end matches. He'll Rock used people's elbow lol. But yes they could of booked the match ending better. Even a DDT would of been better. Yeah she's not using the twisted Bliss that much. Which I don't mind, makes the move special. Maybe she's saving it for a bigger match.


----------



## MERPER

3ku1 said:


> Well yeah but Styles and Roman use punches to end matches. He'll Rock used people's elbow lol. But yes they could of booked the match ending better. Even a DDT would of been better. Yeah she's not using the twisted Bliss that much. Which I don't mind, makes the move special. Maybe she's saving it for a bigger match.


All fair points though I'd beg to differ on the Reigns/Styles examples... Styles has 3 finishers he uses, 1 is the forearm while jumping off the top rope so it's not just a little punch... Reigns' finish the vast majority of the time is the spear, which is set up by the Superman punch...

Ideally, I'd have no problem seeing Alexa's slap/punch she used vs Mickie be her set up into the twisted bliss


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> All fair points though I'd beg to differ on the Reigns/Styles examples... Styles has 3 finishers he uses, 1 is the forearm while jumping off the top rope so it's not just a little punch... Reigns' finish the vast majority of the time is the spear, which is set up by the Superman punch...
> 
> Ideally, I'd have no problem seeing Alexa's slap/punch she used vs Mickie be her set up into the twisted bliss


The ending could of been booked better yes. I like the DDT. THEN Twisted Bliss. When she faces either Natty or Charlotte at Survior Series. Maybe we'll see it. That's bearing Alexa wins of course. In which Looking at the card. Bliss may take the loss for the Raw side.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Dell

KWEEN


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

"The way I see it, the more people that hate me. The less people I have to please".


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Blissed

https://youtu.be/WbNZTqYAOhs


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Some caps from Total Divas.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925900624855576576


----------



## 3ku1

#TotalDivas


----------



## 3ku1

Official SS poster with Alexa on it. Interesting Charlotte is on the cover and not Natty. I wonder if Charlotte well get the title before SS. And well get Alexa v Charlotte. Hopefully.


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926043393133817856


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Team Rude taking over Parliament


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926604455264518144


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


>


:lol that second photo. Some dude just got snapped :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Uh oh some kid just got snapped :duck


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## MERPER

It is totally awesome to me that she used that one photo above as an instagram post for "resting bliss face"... clearly she knew some dude was taking a photo of her ass, made the mean face and then went ahead and posted it... she rocks


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> It is totally awesome to me that she used that one photo above as an instagram post for "resting bliss face"... clearly she knew some dude was taking a photo of her ass, made the mean face and then went ahead and posted it... she rocks


Yeah well after some kid grabbed her ass. Probably been resentful ever since lol. But yeah pretty funny she used that photo.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## 3ku1

Some stills of Alexa promoting the 25th Anniversary of Raw


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Still from Glasgow


----------



## 3ku1

Hello, Manchester ✌&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Hopefully theirs more of her in the next episode.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Hopefully theirs more of her in the next episode.


She actually got quite a bit of screen time and a nice introduction. But yeah, in a perfect world this show would be all Bellas and Team Rude. The other stuff I could do without.


----------



## 3ku1

Larry Steve Q and A :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Alexas response to Maryse critiquing her fashion choices in the next TD


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at live event in Wales, Cardif.


----------



## 3ku1

Some caps of Alexa on Raw


----------



## Zappers

Last night on RAW. Her makeup .... those eyes.

:sodone :liquor


----------



## KC Armstrong

Today in Birmingham


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Promo for TD. Maryse takes said tom boy to the store to spice up her wardrobe. In a Pretty Woman type premise.


----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## MERPER

Just watched the video of her talking about being anorexic and realized one of the things that makes her so popular/likeable is she is real and is willing to discuss her past struggles.

Also of note, she is very fan friendly. I don't think she ever turns down a fan asking for a photo. Hell, 6 weeks ago I ran into her checking into her hotel in Los Angeles at 2 AM and she took a photo with me (I'd post it here but don't know how and it's god awful quality)


----------



## 3ku1

MERPER said:


> Just watched the video of her talking about being anorexic and realized one of the things that makes her so popular/likeable is she is real and is willing to discuss her past struggles.
> 
> Also of note, she is very fan friendly. I don't think she ever turns down a fan asking for a photo. Hell, 6 weeks ago I ran into her checking into her hotel in Los Angeles at 2 AM and she took a photo with me (I'd post it here but don't know how and it's god awful quality)


If you want to post the photo. Below their is an option called Manage Attachments. Click that. And you go to your computer or wherever the photo is stored and upload it.


----------



## MERPER

^Thank you. Quality is crap cause I didn't have my flash on thinking it was light enough and had to adjust the contrast/brightness, etc. but Here it is:


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928381886732234752
Pretty obvious a babyface turn is inevitable.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

Alexa at Birmingham Live Show


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928381886732234752
> Pretty obvious a babyface turn is inevitable.


This is why her being on the show is a good thing. I don't even care about babyface or heel, and yes, I've said a million times I'm not gonna like the made up, fake relationship drama on the show, but exposing more people to her real life personality and her story is only gonna help her.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Too freaking cute.

Also, Birmingham digitals


----------



## 3ku1

Well yeah I was skeptical about her going on TD at first :lol. And not to say I well be an avid viewer. It's not really my thing. But I Do like what Lexi says about being herself. She and Nia seem to add some fun to the show. Which I think has been lacking. 

And of course a Babyface turn is inevitable. You don't shift that amount of merch. And present her off screen in that way. And not see the potential their.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Total Divas cap


----------



## Dell

Merry Blissmas


----------



## 3ku1

:duck Alexa with that insane heat when she decks Bayley


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

?


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927802992144809984
The card for th India show.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927802992144809984
> The card for th India show.


That was posted before SmackDown, so they might want to update that.

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> That was posted before SmackDown, so they might want to update that.
> 
> :duck


Not exactly Jinder obviously going to get the title back for the India tour. So seems more an obvious spoiler to me imo. And who knows Seth and Dean may get the Tag Team titles back. And we know Alexa we'll be champion in the New Delhi show. Alexa v Sasha sounds like a good match for the India show. They've been consistently delivering great matches all year.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Not exactly Jinder obviously going to get the title back for the India tour. So seems more an obvious spoiler to me imo.


I don't think so. They'll probably try to create a big moment by having Jinder win the title back at one of those shows in India, but I don't think he's getting it back earlier than that.



Leipzig digitals


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Impeccable Sin




----------



## 3ku1

Impeccable Sin said:


>


That probably should of been the order in the PWI List. All bias side. Objectively Alexa has had one impressive and outstanding year. I remember reading some where. I think yes it was JR. Said he hasen't seen someone grasp the buisness as fast as Alexa has. Since Kurt.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

The closest Sasha and Alexa well ever get to each other :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Shot from Italy live event


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929140310512422912


----------



## 3ku1

IG Story


----------



## 3ku1

Team Rude


----------



## KC Armstrong

This is how you do it, Nattie.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929450050778001408


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

^ When I first saw that. i was like where is Alexas body :duck. Then I was like oh their it is ahha.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

This ad was on the Network.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> This ad was on the Network.


I'm gonna be confused as fuck if Charlotte doesn't win the belt on Tuesday, but then again, that wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm gonna be confused as fuck if Charlotte doesn't win the belt on Tuesday, but then again, that wouldn't be the first time.


You would presume Charlotte goes over Natty. And we get Alexa v Charlotte. Which seems far more preferable then Alexa Natty. Which I am not really feeling tbh. You get a more tradational Face v Heel match up. And I guess their is already tension their. After earlier in the year Charlotte Stole Bliss Twisted Bliss :lol. 

Not that Alexa uses it much atm. Alexa brings her charisma and ring awareness to the fray. And Charlotte is a great worker. So maybe Charlotte needs someone like Alexa who has strong character work. Potentially a great match their. But then again this is WWE were talking about. Cena is on the poster too.


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Screencaps of Alexa in the NXT Secret to Sensation DVD


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930283703162621953


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

ETA: Might see her on SD tommorro for the first time since January-Feb. IF so hopefully she does more then sit on commenatary. Comes through the crowd. Beats down Charlotte if she wins would be good.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930477771746185216


----------



## KC Armstrong

:flairdance


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930639966866198528
Alexa like let's go close friends! :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

About damn time we get Bliss vs Flair again


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


I like how she was out and front with the men, while other girls were hidden in the back.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas home


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

Very little screen time in this week's Total Divas episode, but at least this was cute.


----------



## 3ku1

Team Rude definately need more screen time.


----------



## 3ku1

Total Divas


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa, Miz and Foxy interview at 4:30 - 8:15


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Some behind the scene caps from the Disney thing. And TD and Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

That pig Is well looked after :lol


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931582094047956992


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Some of her comments on her IG. People want to eat Larry and cook her. "Hmmm Bacon". People are weird :duck.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* @Legit BOSS*_


----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932375371219197956

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932375754087784448


----------



## Jersey

I like both but riding with Bliss for the W.


----------



## 3ku1

From WWE instagram.


----------



## JDP2016

edit


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JDP2016 said:


> edit


sorry friend this thread is for pics only. The other thread is for discussion. Really should read the thread title :smile2:


----------



## 3ku1

^ Mate get a life your on everyones ignore list. So save your breath.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Character development?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Some SS caps


----------



## Grandmaster_J

WWE Creative has failed, Alexa.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Character development?


Like I said, I don't see it anytime soon, but it was a little different than usual after a loss. Normally you would expect her to throw a tantrum or talk about how Charlotte got lucky, but both in the ring and backstage she looked genuinely upset. 

I think the more realistic scenario is probably that someone told her before the match that she's dropping the belt to Asuka on Raw tomorrow. 

:duck


----------



## 3ku1

Would they give Asuka her first title on a random Raw though? I guess Bayley did this year or was it last lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Would they give Asuka her first title on a random Raw though? I guess Bayley did this year or was it last lol.


Why not? They've been switching titles on Raw & SmackDown a lot lately, and right now it looks like there won't be another Raw PPV until the Rumble.

I'm not saying it's gonna happen, but I wouldn't be surprised if Angle punished her for losing tonight by making her defend the belt on Raw. They're not wasting any time with Asuka. After the 5-on-5 match she clearly has to be considered the #1 contender, so I don't see any chance they're waiting until WrestleMania, as some people were suggesting. She's getting that thing very soon.


----------



## 3ku1

I think Alexa dropping the belt to Asuka at the Rumble makes more sense. But what do I know.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I think Alexa dropping the belt to Asuka at the Rumble makes more sense. But what do I know.


I'm not talking about what I think would make the most sense. I'm talking about what I think they will probably do. Big difference.


----------



## starsfan24

Would make sense for Asuka to win the belt tomorrow night on Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

Well seeing Alexa prooven she does defend her title succesfully. She only seems to drop the belt at ppvs. She has never lost the title on Raw. SO that is why I said Alexa Asuka at the Rumble prob makes more sense.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## starsfan24

Wow that’s an old picture.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah she has pink highlights in her hair these days haha.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932745430538031104


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932728695772545024
Pretty nice spots from Bliss too.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Those leather pants.


:HBK


----------



## 3ku1

The golden goddess of WWE


----------



## Jersey

All Red Everything


----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## JC00




----------



## 3ku1

ig Story


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933505401882140672
:duck


----------



## 3ku1

That laugh lol. Got the Christmas tree up early I see. Not that she'll be their on the 25th of course.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Delete


----------



## 3ku1

KC Armstrong said:


>


Murphy probably took the video haha. Love the christmas tree.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexas IG Story


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

Her reaction after the beat down .


----------



## 3ku1

Pretty bang I reckon :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933826273826111488


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

SS cap


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blissed

https://youtu.be/LFZZxReOS18


----------



## 3ku1

Blissed said:


> https://youtu.be/LFZZxReOS18


Hey FYI so people can see the YT link. Great post btw LOL. You just have to copy the codes starting with LFZZxReOS18. Highlight it. Click the youtube tag above. And the video well appear.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nia's insta story


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1

I wonder on Raw if Nia is back. Well Nia get revenge for her BF getting beat down haha. Should be interesting.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## 3ku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934624299901702145


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Nia has learned her lesson. Not walking as close to the crowd anymore when she's carrying Lexi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934810992315392005


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

@3ku1@KC Armstrong you two have HOF sigs.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @3ku1@KC Armstrong you two have HOF sigs.


I won't disagree with that.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## Skermac

Alexa Bliss is the best say what! What!


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Damn. :sodone


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong

I wonder what she's gonna do on Raw dressed up like that. What a waste if it's just another little backstage interview or doing commentary during the 6-woman tag.


----------



## 3ku1

I assume she and Nia and a few other woman may interfere on the Tag match. And maybe the Raw woman get their own back.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I assume she and Nia and a few other woman may interfere on the Tag match. And maybe the Raw woman get their own back.


I would be very surprised if she got involved in any type of physical altercation in that outfit.


----------



## 3ku1




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

What is she going to New York for, by the way? 

Earlier this month she was away from home for 3 weeks straight and looking at the schedule she probably won't be home again until the week before Christmas. Pretty rough stretch.


----------



## 3ku1

And then she has the Christmas Raw on the 25th. The India show next weekend.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> And then she has the Christmas Raw on the 24th. The India show next weekend.


At least WWE was kind enough to give them a week off between Raw on the 18th and the 25th. How lovely. Hey, let's spend Christmas without our loved ones so 10000 assholes in Chicago can disrespect us and chant CM Punk during our segments. Great...


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I guess that week off from the 18th-25th well be good for the Raw roster. To spend some time with family. 

I guess she has a Meet and Greet in NY? Total Divas? Not sure.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I guess she has a Meet and Greet in NY? Total Divas? Not sure.



The meet and greet is on Friday, so I don't know what else she's doing in New York. Total Divas finished shooting weeks ago, so that can't be it.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 3ku1

Here's why she was in NYC today. Their to for some fundraiser


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa and Nia in NYC today.

Alexa on Nia's back so she can see the screen? :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

I love that they're doing this at a fundraiser in front of everyone. It's a damn shame we've never seen this entrance on Raw.


----------



## 3ku1

Well if they ever bring a tag womans division. And Alexa And Nia become Tag Champs. They could do that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> Well if they ever bring a tag womans division. And Alexa And Nia become Tag Champs. They could do that.


They don't have to be a tag team to do that.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Coming next week, Larry-Steve on Total Divas


----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


> Coming next week, Larry-Steve on Total Divas


Cuteness alert! Larry-Steve is awesome. (And his Mom isn't bad either!)


----------



## MERPER

Happy to see she will be featured more next week cause it has been disappointing the last 2 weeks.

Sometimes I don't get WWE. She is clearly the face of the women's division right now but they haven't done much with her for Total Divas yet and on WWEAuctions.com she has zero products.


----------



## Wildcat410

MERPER said:


> Happy to see she will be featured more next week cause it has been disappointing the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Sometimes I don't get WWE. She is clearly the face of the women's division right now but they haven't done much with her for Total Divas yet *and on WWEAuctions.com she has zero products.*


Looks like they have a couple of replica title side plate box sets available. With different signature phrases.

You guys probably know this, but all fifteen of her signed t-shirts sold out too. :bjpenn


----------



## MERPER

^I check it every day so I do know that. Shows how popular she is. 

The 2 plates were added this morning after my post. Last night it was just the sold out shirt.

They had personalized autographed 8x10 photos a month or so ago that sold out but it was an old NXT photo. I called WWE and asked when/if they'd have newer photos to offer, preferably of her with the championship and they said with a very lackadsical attitude "sometime in 2018"...

you'd think they'd rush to get new photos up since, again, she's the most popular woman on the roster at the moment


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> and on WWEAuctions.com she has zero products.


I don't regularly check it but I check it every now and again and it seems like there is no real structure behind it and they just randomly put stuff up.

But for what i've seen she seems to be on there frequently and her stuff goes pretty quick.


----------



## Jersey

Curious to know but who's been watching total divas since bliss became a member? And is it any good ?


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Curious to know but who's been watching total divas since bliss became a member? And is it any good ?


Check the Bliss fan thread The post I just made in there pretty much sums it up


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PaigeLover said:


> Curious to know but who's been watching total divas since bliss became a member? And is it any good ?


Bliss is pretty normal and down to earth and isnt over the top like nattie or the bellas are. Pretty much what i was expecting. Carmella is pretty normal as well


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa at her meet & greet today in New Jersey


----------



## Mango13




----------



## allblackz




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

Awaiting his Total Divas debut!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

Looks like every age of female has seen the Bliss. So much for the "Lol only horny men really like her" garbage logic.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937583382531149824


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937761189458731008


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## TraumaCaspian

WWE came to Salt Lake City, Utah on Saturday here is a video I took of Alexa's entrance to the ring 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938508631682703360


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Next week's episode looks pretty good, too.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If I expressed my opinion about Lexi and Sasha having to cover up/being unable to wear their regular gear I would probably get banned, so I won't...


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

Larry-Steve chillin' after his TD mega star debut


----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


>


This was an awesome segment. It had everything. Humor, tenderness, nature, etc.

Alexa is like the perfect woman. Beautiful and talented, but also a real person and not stuck up in any way. Her being an animal lover is the cherry on top.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Apparently Biscuit Butt is over in Dubai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938826796816130050


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> If I expressed my opinion about Lexi and Sasha having to cover up/being unable to wear their regular gear I would probably get banned, so I won't...


 Remove sasha and put Bliss & Mandy and I agree.


----------



## nyelator

JC00 said:


>


Ugly gear.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Apparently Biscuit Butt is over in Dubai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938826796816130050


That's hilarious. Small world.

By the way, it would have been nice if WWE's social media people could have gotten Alexa's reaction after the match as well. Sasha didn't wrestle herself, they both made history together.




> Remove sasha and put Bliss & Mandy and I agree.


This wasn't about levels of hotness or anything like that. It's just a fucking shame that certain cultures are still offended by looking at female bodies in 2017. That's all. Not gonna say more, because again, I don't want to get banned.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

@DecEmber Moon
https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/49563/Alexa-Bliss-and-Sasha-Banks-Make-WWE-History-In/


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Both girls looked like they were wearing Nia Jax's gear, just fitted for their size


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> If I expressed my opinion about Lexi and Sasha having to cover up/being unable to wear their regular gear I would probably get banned, so I won't...





ReignDeer said:


> *Sasha Banks Vs. Alexa Bliss To Make History*
> 
> 
> - Sasha Banks vs. RAW Women's Champion Alexa Bliss has been confirmed for Thursday's WWE live event in Abu Dhabi. This will be a history-making match as it's the first WWE women's match to be held in that country.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/1205/634683/sasha-banks-vs-alexa-bliss-to-make-history/





Zappers said:


> Not going for joke or anything. I wonder if both women have to alter their wrestling outfits in some way. Like covering up more.



Guess I called that one. See, I get one right every once in a while. :cheer

As far as the outfits go, I think Alexa looks pretty darn good imho.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

@They Call Him Y2J great avy


----------



## Piers

PaigeLover said:


> @They Call Him Y2J great avy


Just getting ready for Blissmas


----------



## Jersey

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Just getting ready for Blissmas


 If only she started saying that.


----------



## JC00

http://www.wwe.com/videos/alexa-bliss-sasha-banks-talk-abu-dhabi-and-absolution


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

@JC00 @KC Armstrong Do you like absolution? Just curious and if so then which member or members?


----------



## JC00

@PaigeLover


Nah. I think a 3 women stable in a division of 11 women and it being a 3 vs 8 is stupid. I mean people whining about the title being irrelevant and act like that is Bliss' fault. Hey maybe if WWE could book decently she'd be in a title feud right now and not just 1 of the 8. 

I also don't care for any of the members of it. Never cared for Paige, I mean I don't hate her or anything but I think it's a bit of a joke that she was gone for a year and a half while getting 2 strikes against her and also showing up in the crowd of a TNA/Impact PPV while the other women were busting their ass and walks right back in and gets this push. If that was Alexa or Sasha people would be saying "She must be sucking a lot of dick backstage".... I mean Nikki Bella was out too and didn't get popped twice for drugs and they didn't push her this much when she came back. She came back and got pinned by Carmella in the SD six-pack title match, then got pinned by Alexa in the # 1 contender match then went and had feuds with Carmella, Natalya and Maryse & Miz. That is what Paige should have had to do coming back, having feuds with Bayley and Mickie. Even Reigns got punished a little for getting popped for a wellness violation, dropped the title, jobbed to Finn Balor and then went and had a feud with Rusev. In a different and more logical universe Paige comes back and Emma doesn't get fired and they have a feud over the whole "I started the revolution" thing. That would have been a decent storyline to bring Paige back. They've basically just combined Emma's gimmick and the Welcome Committee and tweaked it a little. 


Sonya just needs to ditch the MMA thing. I mean not sure if you saw it but before the tag match started she was randomly shadow boxing outside the ring.... It looked comically bad. Like why is she shadow boxing when she isn't even going to be in the match? Her MMA thing just comes off too rigid. 

Mandy, well i'm a Bliss mark so apparently that makes me petrified of her and hate her....


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> @JC00 @KC Armstrong Do you like absolution? Just curious and if so then which member or members?



Nope. I know you're obviously a huge Paige fan and I'm not shitting on her or anything, but of course I'm gonna be a little salty that Paige's return has pretty much DELETED Alexa from Raw and left her OBSOLETE. 

I knew this was gonna happen, too. That's why I kept saying I hoped they would send Paige to SmackDown.


Let's move this discussion over to the fan thread, by the way, before someone complains.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-superstars-social-forum/2234281-alexa-bliss-fan-thread-94.html


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> @PaigeLover
> 
> 
> Nah. I think a 3 women stable in a division of 11 women and it being a 3 vs 8 is stupid. I mean people whining about the title being irrelevant and act like that is Bliss' fault. Hey maybe if WWE could book decently she'd be in a title feud right now and not just 1 of the 8.
> 
> I also don't care for any of the members of it. Never cared for Paige, I mean I don't hate her or anything but I think it's a bit of a joke that she was gone for a year and a half while getting 2 strikes against her and also showing up in the crowd of a TNA/Impact PPV while the other women were busting their ass and walks right back in and gets this push. If that was Alexa or Sasha people would be saying "She must be sucking a lot of dick backstage".... I mean Nikki Bella was out too and didn't get popped twice for drugs and they didn't push her this much when she came back. She came back and got pinned by Carmella in the SD six-pack title match, then got pinned by Alexa in the # 1 contender match then went and had feuds with Carmella, Natalya and Maryse & Miz. That is what Paige should have had to do coming back, having feuds with Bayley and Mickie. Even Reigns got punished a little for getting popped for a wellness violation, dropped the title, jobbed to Finn Balor and then went and had a feud with Rusev. In a different and more logical universe Paige comes back and Emma doesn't get fired and they have a feud over the whole "I started the revolution" thing. That would have been a decent storyline to bring Paige back. They've basically just combined Emma's gimmick and the Welcome Committee and tweaked it a little.
> 
> 
> Sonya just needs to ditch the MMA thing. I mean not sure if you saw it but before the tag match started she was randomly shadow boxing outside the ring.... It looked comically bad. Like why is she shadow boxing when she isn't even going to be in the match? Her MMA thing just comes off too rigid.
> 
> Mandy, well i'm a Bliss mark so apparently that makes me petrified of her and hate her....


That's a fair point. I'm. Blissfit/mark as well but am fan of mandy as well. I lean more towards being a bliss fan since I liked her first. Why did she help absolution then became face and attacked them along with the division last night on raw?


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Nope. I know you're obviously a huge Paige fan and I'm not shitting on her or anything, but of course I'm gonna be a little salty that Paige's return has pretty much DELETED Alexa from Raw and left her OBSOLETE.
> 
> I knew this was gonna happen, too. That's why I kept saying I hoped they would send Paige to SmackDown.
> 
> 
> Let's move this discussion over to the fan thread, by the way, before someone complains.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-superstars-social-forum/2234281-alexa-bliss-fan-thread-94.html


 I've stopped being a paige since the end of last year lol. My sigs should of told you that.


----------



## Wildcat410

Anyone that has a Torrie Wilson sig is okay with me.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> I've stopped being a paige since the end of last year lol. My sigs should of told you that.


Duly noted, I'll try to keep that in mind. Just because you change your sigs doesn't necessarily indicate you're not a fan of someone anymore, though. I've changed mine before, but it didn't mean I stopped being a Bliss fan.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Duly noted, I'll try to keep that in mind. Just because you change your sigs doesn't necessarily indicate you're not a fan of someone anymore, though. I've changed mine before, but it didn't mean I stopped being a Bliss fan.


 Difference is you still was still posting in here without bliss sig. I stopped mid last year posting in paige thread. I get asked if I'm still a fan because of my username but that'll change soon just too busy to do so. But no I'm no longer a paige fan.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PaigeLover said:


> Difference is you still was still posting in here without bliss sig. I stopped mid last year posting in paige thread.


I didn't know that because the two Bliss threads are the only ones I'm ever in.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I didn't know that because the two Bliss threads are the only ones I'm ever in.


It's all good bro.


----------



## MERPER

Jumping into the Alexa, Paige/Mandy discussion here... I have it on very good authority that Alexa is getting some "time off" if you will which is why this paige stuff is happening and Alexa isn't doing much on RAW right now.

Alexa's body is hurting pretty bad I've been told. There is not specific/serious injury but she has been going 100% since they called her up. WWE knows she is their most marketable woman so they want to keep the belt on her as much as possible. Their plan is to let her lay low a bit and "rest up" for a full push into WrestleMania.

I know, she wrestled the big match vs Sasha just last weekend, (as I said she can still wrestle) but it's a matter of limiting her to get her body some rest. Even at house shows the last 5-6 weeks she is only doing tag team matches.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> Jumping into the Alexa, Paige/Mandy discussion here... I have it on very good authority that Alexa is getting some "time off" if you will which is why this paige stuff is happening and Alexa isn't doing much on RAW right now.
> 
> Alexa's body is hurting pretty bad I've been told. There is not specific/serious injury but she has been going 100% since they called her up. WWE knows she is their most marketable woman so they want to keep the belt on her as much as possible. Their plan is to let her lay low a bit and "rest up" for a full push into WrestleMania.
> 
> I know, she wrestled the big match vs Sasha just last weekend, (as I said she can still wrestle) but it's a matter of limiting her to get her body some rest. Even at house shows the last 5-6 weeks she is only doing tag team matches.



You have it "on very good authority"? Would you care to elaborate? 

... and what do tag matches at house shows have to do with anything? That's pretty standard and not something they just started doing recently to protect Alexa or anyone else.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Haha, there's gonna be salt. Look who's on the promo ad.


http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/wwe-facebook-show-raw-smackdown-live-1202638949/


----------



## JC00




----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> You have it "on very good authority"? Would you care to elaborate?
> 
> ... and what do tag matches at house shows have to do with anything? That's pretty standard and not something they just started doing recently to protect Alexa or anyone else.


I am not going to specifically name who said it as that could get them in trouble with WWE but it was someone very, very, very close to Alexa.

Tag matches obviously aren't full singles matches so it's less time she spends in the ring. It gives fans at house shows the ability to see the most popular woman on the roster but means less time Alexa is in the ring taking bumps, thus less wear and tear on her body.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> I am not going to specifically name who said it as that could get them in trouble with WWE but it was someone very, very, very close to Alexa.
> 
> Tag matches obviously aren't full singles matches so it's less time she spends in the ring. It gives fans at house shows the ability to see the most popular woman on the roster but means less time Alexa is in the ring taking bumps, thus less wear and tear on her body.



Sorry, but I always get skeptical hippo eyes when someone here claims to have inside sources. Nothing personal.

... and that's exactly what I'm saying regarding the tag matches. It's smart for a few reasons to do it that way, which is why they have always done this. It's better for everyone involved, regardless of who's 100% healthy or dealing with some minor injuries.


By the way, if Alexa is not doing well physically, why would they even add her to this Mixed Match Challenge where she will have to wrestle more matches? They could have easily given that spot to Paige, Mickie or even one of the Singh Sisters. Doesn't really add up, does it?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>




Alexa >> Mandy 


Am I doing the "shook" Bliss mark thing right?


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Alexa >> Mandy
> 
> 
> Am I doing the "shook" Bliss mark thing right?



That smile and those eyes are just ridiculous.

:sodone :sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Alexa >> Mandy
> 
> 
> Am I doing the "shook" Bliss mark thing right?


Understatement of the year. Alexa over Mandy. Not even close. One doesn't even try and one's whole existence is trying so hard to be sexy & flaunt herself.


----------



## Wildcat410

Larry-Steve loves Christmas!






Zappers said:


> Understatement of the year. Alexa over Mandy. Not even close. One doesn't even try and one's whole existence is trying so hard to be sexy & flaunt herself.


Right now it's almost like comparing Trish vs Torrie or Stacy in 2002 or such. All are attractive, but only Trish/Alexa have the all-around personality included package. 

We'll see how things shake out over time. I don't really see the "rivalry" anyway. KC has a point about Lexi's smile and eyes, regardless.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Understatement of the year. Alexa over Mandy. Not even close. One doesn't even try and one's whole existence is trying so hard to be sexy & flaunt herself.


I wholeheartedly agree, obviously, but we shouldn't even get into these comparisons. Let's not take the bait some of these trolls on this forum try to put out there because they think they can trigger some people with this utter nonsense.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, obviously, but we shouldn't even get into these comparisons. Let's not take the bait some of these trolls on this forum try to put out there because they think they can trigger some people with this utter nonsense.


Yes, good point. There's a lot of good looking women in the WWE & NXT and Mandy Rose is one of them. I'm not blind, I just don't put her over Alexa. Natalya is funny/personality & I like her voice, in my book this makes her more attractive then some other girls are on the surface. Namoi & Bayley seem like a really nice people too. This only adds to their attractiveness. But for me Alexa has the whole package.

But it always cracks me up when people on this forum(regardless of what thread) actual say thing like, not only is Alexa not better looking than (insert favorite wrestler here), is that she's not even pretty. Yeah, ok whatever. LOL Must piss them off that a person they have so much hatred for(jealousy) could look that good, even without make up on.

Or my new favorite, guys ONLY like Alexa because she's like a little girl and that they are pedophiles for doing so. Errr, NO and Errr go watch Total Divas, Alexa seems like the most mature woman out of the bunch and she's the youngest. How's that for ya?


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> But it always cracks me up when people on this forum(regardless of what thread) actual say thing like, not only is Alexa not better looking than (insert favorite wrestler here), is that she's not even pretty. Yeah, ok whatever. LOL Must piss them off that a person they have so much hatred for(jealousy) could look that good, even without make up on.
> 
> Or my new favorite, guys ONLY like Alexa because she's like a little girl and that they are pedophiles for doing so. Errr, NO and Errr go watch Total Divas, Alexa seems like the most mature woman out of the bunch and she's the youngest. How's that for ya?


Gonna be worse now that she's been outed as a republican.


----------



## Wildcat410

Zappers said:


> Yes, good point. There's a lot of good looking women in the WWE & NXT and Mandy Rose is one of them. I'm not blind, I just don't put her over Alexa. Natalya is funny/personality & I like her voice, in my book this makes her more attractive then some other girls are on the surface. Namoi & Bayley seem like a really nice people too. This only adds to their attractiveness. But for me Alexa has the whole package.
> 
> But it always cracks me up when people on this forum(regardless of what thread) actual say thing like, not only is Alexa not better looking than (insert favorite wrestler here), is that she's not even pretty. Yeah, ok whatever. LOL Must piss them off that a person they have so much hatred for(jealousy) could look that good, even without make up on.
> 
> Or my new favorite, guys ONLY like Alexa because she's like a little girl and that they are pedophiles for doing so. Errr, NO and Errr go watch Total Divas, Alexa seems like the most mature woman out of the bunch and she's the youngest. How's that for ya?


Dude first of all, this place only represents itself. It's a very small sampling of the overall WWE fanbase, or potential fanbase. Plus its not even like the rabid anti-Alexa crowd is highly numerous even here. But more, some have been rather acidic.

It's not as if they don't say crazy things either. From speculating about whether Bliss fans are racists, to Liv Morgan being a better talent than Bliss (or anyone else under 30,) to Rhyno should get a title match vs Brock at the Royal Rumble.

Mandy has her sincere fans. I might even qualify as one. But I suspect a number of Mandy props early on are as much about hoping she replaces Alexa in Vince's eyes. As opposed to hoping she becomes a mega star. I doubt if the Vince comparison were, for examples, Mandy opposite a horsewoman or Asuka if feelings would be remotely close in certain cases.

Basically you or anyone spending any kind of time trying to reason with that line of thinking is effectively banging their head repeatedly against a wall. You are not going to smoke a peace pipe with most people that complain about Bliss but then are okay with Asuka going undefeated until 2019 or something. I mean, it's your prerogative. Feel free to waste your time. Just go in knowing that is what you are doing if your aim is to reach out.


----------



## MERPER

JC00 said:


> Gonna be worse now that she's been outed as a republican.


she has lost me as a fan, that's for sure... 

I mean the utter stupidity of being in favor of repealing net neutrality for someone who relies on social media to build her fan base is mind blowing... she doesn't even understand that all it takes is 1 ISP to say "WWE is bad, they get the slow lane" and it would have a devastatingly negative impact on her career and the entire industry. I mean could you imagine if just 1 ISP essentially pulls the plug on WWE Network? Or forces WWE to fork over, say $1 billion to get the "fast lane" internet speed and in turn WWE now charges fans $30 a month instead of $10?

She is literally a fan of something that could crush her career but whatever.


----------



## krtgolfing

JC00 said:


> Gonna be worse now that she's been outed as a republican.


And what is wrong with being a republican?


----------



## starsfan24

krtgolfing said:


> And what is wrong with being a republican?


Absolutely nothing but apparently there is something for the poster above you. Ask him.


----------



## krtgolfing

MERPER said:


> she has lost me as a fan, that's for sure...
> 
> I mean the utter stupidity of being in favor of repealing net neutrality for someone who relies on social media to build her fan base is mind blowing... she doesn't even understand that all it takes is 1 ISP to say "WWE is bad, they get the slow lane" and it would have a devastatingly negative impact on her career and the entire industry. I mean could you imagine if just 1 ISP essentially pulls the plug on WWE Network? Or forces WWE to fork over, say $1 billion to get the "fast lane" internet speed and in turn WWE now charges fans $30 a month instead of $10?
> 
> She is literally a fan of something that could crush her career but whatever.


:triggered

So you are going to dislike someone because of what they believe in? You would of thought she kicked puppies / kittens. :bye


----------



## KC Armstrong

DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## KC Armstrong

Well, so much for that.

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa instagram story


----------



## JC00

>


Giving off Trish vibes here


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Giving off Trish vibes here


I thought it was only who took notice.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

A Sleigh Ride with Larry-Steve?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Looks like they got another puppy.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

January 3rd episode certainly looks interesting...


----------



## Wildcat410

Animal lovers are so cool! ( Well except those with ninety cats, or that collect twenty foot long pythons.) But generally.......they rule. The pics of Lexi covered in animals are sooooooo cute.









As for two weeks from now, looks like we may get some HLA? Lana is a freak, you can tell it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Wildcat410 said:


> As for two weeks from now, looks like we may get some HLA? Lana is a freak, you can tell it.



Pretty harmless (unfortunately?), but the visual is still amazing. I think the storyline is that Lana loves to kiss all the girls on the lips.

Also, Murphy makes his debut in that episode. Finally getting the horseshit "Will they get married or do they break up and Murphy goes back to Australia?" storyline out of the way.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> January 3rd episode certainly looks interesting...


Damn


----------



## JC00

Video starts at her part


----------



## JC00

PaigeLover said:


> Damn


That wasn't the only time. Happened when they were in Mexico too


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> That wasn't the only time. Happened when they were in Mexico too


We need more of this.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## andrewl1

KC Armstrong said:


>


Hi, Here's Alexa at the top of my Christmas Tree. Just like an Angel with the Star behind here. Hope you like. Merry Christmas, Andrew








Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat410

Larry-Steve having sweet piggy dreams


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

Meet the newest, tiniest member of the Bliss family.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Cute instagram story


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Alexa Bliss*_


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@JC00 how could I get my avy gif to move? Also why don't you like Mandy? Are you fond of liv Morgan?


----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> @JC00 how could I get my avy gif to move? Also why don't you like Mandy? Are you fond of liv Morgan?


Well looking at it right now looks like you figured it out

It's not like I hate her just not a fan which was helped by having to read numerous posts about how as an Alexa fan I'm "shook" because of her

Ya I'm a fan of Liv


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

meet & greet at Madison Square Garden today


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa on Jimmy Fallon's instagram story


----------



## Wildcat410

^^^^^^

I don't care what anyone else says, Alexa is a straight up beautiful woman. Regardless of makeup amount, or little to no makeup at all.


----------



## Wildcat410




----------



## KC Armstrong

Wildcat410 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> I don't care what anyone else says, Alexa is a straight up beautiful woman. Regardless of makeup amount, or little to no makeup at all.


I don't think that's a controversial opinion. Even the haters on this forum say all the time that her fans only like her because of her looks so even they agree that she's absolutely stunning.

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't think that's a controversial opinion. Even the haters on this forum say all the time that her fans only like her because of her looks so even they agree that she's absolutely stunning.
> 
> :duck


Hmmm...... yeah. For the most part people recognize her beauty.

Otoh there was that guy who went around saying she was fat. :bunk 

And a handful of others who did some version of a "She looks like a girl/teen, how is she hot" type of act.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Saw quite a few tweets saying the MSG crowd absolutely loved Team Rude. The extended version of the handshake ending in Alexa falling after the chest bump is awesome. I really hate repeating myself 1000 times, but I wish we could see this stuff on TV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945893725745672193


----------



## Wildcat410

The door is wide open for whenever they want to turn Bliss face. If they keep the team together, association with her will help get Nia more cheers too.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Wildcat410 said:


> The door is wide open for whenever they want to turn Bliss face. If they keep the team together, association with her will help get Nia more cheers too.


Nia has already become more popular lately, but I think if you let these two be as funny and creative on TV together as they are in real life, it could really be something. 


Also, :sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong

Better angle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946030183953453056


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

YES! Finally a new edition of Team Rude Carpool Karaoke. 

Team Rude > everyone else


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946483777911640065


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

This is pretty freaking adorable










































... and a couple more MSG adds


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Duet, please.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

I used to never get why people seemed so inth the bromance of some male characters/people.

Then I saw Alexa/Nia's Sismance and it suddenly clicked. Its just so endearing to see them together for some reason just fooling around and having a good time.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## AVX

How can anyone not love Alexa? She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## andrewl1

KC Armstrong said:


> :duck


Wow - Larry Steve is getting bigger!! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Damn


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

Larry-Steve, world's most pampered pig? (Not that he doesn't deserve it.)


----------



## Jersey

Happy New Year Blissfits.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Beauty & The Beast (WWE Version)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mister Abigail

She’s so cute when she isn’t doing her heel bitch face.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## HiddenFlaw

her mom is a milf :bird


----------



## Piers

I can't help hearing that little scream Emma had in her last theme


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Laughable Chimp

HiddenFlaw said:


> her mom is a milf :bird


That's her mom? I thought that was her sister.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Laughable Chimp said:


> That's her mom? I thought that was her sister.


lol i've seen that comment many times


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

Has anyone posted these little getups of the Alexa/Braun team? They are so cool together.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Wildcat410

Mister Abigail said:


> She’s so cute when she isn’t doing her heel bitch face.


She truly is a down to earth cutie. Alexa projects her own special persona.




KC Armstrong said:


>





BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


The giant with a finger to Tinker Bell's nose is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


is that xavier in the background?


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 Mandy, Bliss Nia would've made a better picture.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> is that xavier in the background?


:duck

That's a fan. This was taken last night after Raw.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Can't wait for her face turn


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

The champ is


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## Jersey

Cameraman looks like he's viewing covered crotch. Mike rome is such a funny geek lol.

Team rude are hilarious. But for some reason since mccool is returning I get the impression that WWE will have Team rude vs Laycool.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952413157485613057


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Flawless


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


That 2nd pic tho


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

got my funko pop


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

Larry & Frankie, sitting in a tree......


----------



## KC Armstrong

What?


----------



## Jersey

Steve Harvey is annoying and not funny. But damn Bliss looks sexy in that pic.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Steve Harvey is annoying and not funny. But damn Bliss looks sexy in that pic.


He's also racist as fuck, but he's still a big name with a big following so it's a pretty cool opportunity to get to be on his show.

Lots of stuff to promote, I guess. Raw 25, Royal Rumble, that show they're barely on most weeks aka the Lana Show, etc.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> He's also racist as fuck, but he's still a big name with a big following so it's a pretty cool opportunity to get to be on his show.
> 
> Lots of stuff to promote, I guess. Raw 25, Royal Rumble, that show they're barely on most weeks aka the Lana Show, etc.


Racist? Towards who?


----------



## Wildcat410




----------



## KC Armstrong

Sweet Jesus, she's wearing the Murphy's Birthday outfit. Hopefully Steve didn't have a heart attack.
:duck


----------



## Jersey

JFC


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

They should have more, and cooler, interaction between Bliss and Jax on Raw. There honestly isn't a good reason not to.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Wildcat410 said:


> They should have more, and cooler, interaction between Bliss and Jax on Raw. There honestly isn't a good reason not to.


They have had almost weekly segments together lately and the fact that they're even having them do appearances like this together is a pretty good sign that we might see more of that in the future.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Zappers

Alexa on Rhonda Rousey






She looks great at the airport. Very little makeup.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

adorable


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## Jersey

Justin0386 said:


>


Fucking beautiful


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


>


What's that from?


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> What's that from?


Total Divas promo Q&A she did in Australia.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955257404903624704


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## Tommy-V

^


----------



## JC00




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## JC00




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

If anyone finds the full interview somewhere, please share.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I legit forgot she was engaged


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> I legit forgot she was engaged


Murphy getting TV time on Total Divas and Steve Harvey, but still nothing on NXT.

By the way, interesting that they're having an 8-woman tag match tonight and Alexa is the only major Raw star not in it. I hope that means they've got a cool little segment planned for her.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Murphy getting TV time on Total Divas and Steve Harvey, but still nothing on NXT.


 lol total divas


----------



## KC Armstrong

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, interesting that they're having an 8-woman tag match tonight and Alexa is the only major Raw star not in it. I hope that means they've got a cool little segment planned for her.



*gets a 60-second backstage segment*

"Hi, Alexa. You suck and you're gonna lose the title before WrestleMania. Bye."


Why don't I ever learn not to expect jack shit from these people?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Love charlotte but why not bliss/trish interaction? Also hated seeing bayley introduced trish. That was corny but that's my opinion.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>


The new dog is a menace, he was clearly nipping at Larry-Steve's leg which made him fall over.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Love charlotte but why not bliss/trish interaction? Also hated seeing bayley introduced trish. That was corny but that's my opinion.


Why? Because we can't have nice things.




JC00 said:


> The new dog is a menace, he was clearly nipping at Larry-Steve's leg which made him fall over.


Small but fierce. I wonder where he gets that from.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Why? Because we can't have nice things.


 We"ve seen Bliss vs Charlotte twice now no need for a 3rd.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> We"ve seen Bliss vs Charlotte twice now no need for a 3rd.


Don't worry. You won't see it anytime soon.








better quality YT version


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Don't worry. You won't see it anytime soon.


Hope not.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

his hand is bigger than her head


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

How come Bliss & Charlotte have no rumble match?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> How come Bliss & Charlotte have no rumble match?


Why would they? Every woman from both brands will be in the Rumble match.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Why would they? Every woman from both brands will be in the Rumble match.


Because they're champions. Only one woman can win the rumble not two lol. 

8


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Because they're champions. Only one woman can win the rumble not two lol.
> 
> 8



I think having them sit out the Rumble is the right call. They should be present in one way or another, but they shouldn't be wrestling on Sunday.

However, as I said before, if Alexa misses the Rumble AND loses the title before WrestleMania I would be pissed. If the champs don't get to be a part of such an historic match, they should get that big WrestleMania match. Charlotte obviously doesn't have to worry about that, but Alexa does.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> :duck


That's a rarity, seeing Strowman smile. Seriously, who could blame him. Alexa smile & personality can be infectious.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

SO. FUCKING. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Frankie meeting Nikki Bella


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957738243495157760


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

That's the first Larry-Steve sign I've seen at a show. 

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Man, I hope they go far in this tournament.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Bliss vs Nia is rumored to feud. I wonder if it'll be similar to Batista vs hhh wm21.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

-happy sigh- This is what I needed today..


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Bliss vs Nia is rumored to feud. I wonder if it'll be similar to Batista vs hhh wm21.



Well, that would certainly mean she won't be in the title picture at WrestleMania (maybe a Kickoff Show match). Also, can these morons make up their fucking mind? So sick of this bullshit. One week Nia is dissing her or straight dropping her (like she did after Alexa won the title from Sasha), then they put out Team Rude stuff and send them to do promotional appearances together. Make a fucking decision and stick with it.

WWE creative meeting: 

"Hey, these two have amazing chemistry"

- "Split them up immediately or YOU'RE FIIIIIIRED!!!"


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


They should've had her flip a golf cart. Looks like there's a second part. She's says she has a better idea, be funny if that's what they will do.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, that would certainly mean she won't be in the title picture at WrestleMania (maybe a Kickoff Show match).


Except that rumor says it's for the title. 

So with the way you think that there's no way Bliss is having a title match at WM you must now think the rumor is complete bullshit


----------



## Zappers

Nia Jax vs Alexa Bliss has been teased since before Survivor Series. Think most fans wanted this for quite a while. At the very least Nia Jax fans wanted this, because it would put Nia in the spotlight & possible little title run. All the story lines back then led to this direction. Then the Asuka and Paige garbage screwed everything up.


----------



## JC00

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> -happy sigh- This is what I needed today..


I get the sense this a troll account, And my first guess is that you are heel_troll. 

But I guess we'll see if i'm right or wrong. But so far it seems to be leaning towards me being right.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

JC00 said:


> I get the sense this a troll account, And my first guess is that you are heel_troll.
> 
> But I guess we'll see if i'm right or wrong. But so far it seems to be leaning towards me being right.


Nah I'm not a troll, I just had a rough night last night, and I'm happy to find a new thread dedicated to Alexa.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Except that rumor says it's for the title.
> 
> So with the way you think that there's no way Bliss is having a title match at WM you must now think the rumor is complete bullshit



Well, if anyone is trying to tell me they're doing Bliss vs Nia 1-on-1 for the title at WrestleMania... yeah, I do think that's bullshit.

I just seriously don't understand what's going on. There's the Rumble stipulation that seems to indicate something, but at the same time I don't see any chance of Asuka going to SmackDown. Meltzer himself said he still doesn't know what they're doing with Rousey which obviously plays a part in this as well. It's all just...














JC00 said:


> I get the sense this a troll account, And my first guess is that you are heel_troll.
> 
> But I guess we'll see if i'm right or wrong. But so far it seems to be leaning towards me being right.


No problem. One nasty comment about Lexi in either of the 2 threads, my man is getting reported and added to the ignore list. No big deal.


----------



## Zappers

https://www.facebook.com/WWEMixedMatchChallenge/videos/162060371240712/


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

That smile when Strowman called her cute... just precious.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

I love this team so much..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Bliss at times remind me of Mighty Molly Holly.


----------



## KC Armstrong

adorable Team Rude instagram live


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong your avy is a throwback of this


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWit...s/alexa_bliss_and_nia_jax_get_their_sweat_on/


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Mandy & Bliss should take a pic together. It would be dope if it happens on Match 3rd.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I need a gif of Bliss from tonight


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

One of her GOAT looks

:sodone


----------



## Jersey

@Lariat From Hell need gifs of her from last night.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

This is the one I made live last night. I might download the RAW and see what else there is to GIF.


----------



## Jersey

Bliss & Mandy last night.Man I tell ya


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

@Lariat From Hell The gif isn't signature size.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

https://i.imgur.com/0WsqqjQ.gif


----------



## Jersey

Lariat From Hell said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0WsqqjQ.gif


 Thanks


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Great promo from Raw with Kurt, I hope she can go into WM again this year as the champion


----------



## Zappers

From her Twitter. These artworks are pretty dam awesome.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Banez

That size difference tho :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

She's posting a lot of throwbacks this week


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Bliss, Mandy & Liv Morgan
https://media.giphy.com/media/xThtalRbRtguQZ6ywo/giphy.gif


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

@JC00 good to see you back


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


hmm where is that from, i can't place it


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## Jersey

Lol that artwork is awesome


----------



## Wildcat410

Frankie and Larry-Steve


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962814074751934464


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

New personal instagram record for Alexa. No surprise here, love that shoot.


----------



## KC Armstrong

on Paige's instagram story


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> on Paige's instagram story


 She looks so displeased.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


>


Could see that happening at WM. :wink2:


----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> She looks so displeased.


Nah


----------



## KC Armstrong

on Paige's insta story again


----------



## Jersey

I'm guessing Bliss will team with mickie tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> I'm guessing Bliss will team with mickie tonight.


I'd rather see an Alexa-Mickie promo explaining why she saved her last week. I think that's kind of important to set things up for EC. They can have a tag match next week.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Skermac

she is the best in wwe imo, she rocks so much, but that jabroni mickie james cost her them the match tonight


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

lol getting a bigger pop than Bayley in Bayley's hometown


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> lol getting a bigger pop than Bayley in Bayley's hometown


California knows how boring bayley is.


----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## KC Armstrong

This is the closest thing to her GOAT NXT gear and it is glorious. She looked phenomenal tonight. Nice to see her wrestling without a shirt for once, too.














































JC00 said:


> lol getting a bigger pop than Bayley in Bayley's hometown


I still saw Bayley signs and shirts but they definitely love themselves some Bliss as well.


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


 Geezus.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

Darkmatch after Raw - Alexa vs Asuka 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JQyQa7vVFk


----------



## Jersey

Mandy + Bliss both had my full attention.


----------



## JC00

erebos said:


> Darkmatch after Raw - Alexa vs Asuka
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JQyQa7vVFk


Look at them padding Asuka's "streak"


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Look at them padding Asuka's "streak"


Yeah, and hear them booing Asuka during the introductions. 



BTW, who is this @ eddy_wwe and where do we send money? :BAM2


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong you like her pink nxt?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> @KC Armstrong you like her pink nxt?


Like I said, my favorite gear.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Like I said, my favorite gear.


flol my bad I meant hher attire last night


----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lollipop<3




----------



## Wildcat410

Jersey said:


> California knows how boring bayley is.


That was a nicely done segment by two of the best all-around women on the roster.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 Mandy & Bliss https://media0.giphy.com/media/xB1RqLGoBNh3W/200.gif


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Reigns looks like he doesn't want to be there.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

hanging out with Paige again


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong Great sig.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> @KC Armstrong Great sig.


Total Divas gave us a lot of good ones.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Total Divas gave us a lot of good ones.


 I didn't watch total divas but I do notice your sigs change.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

... aaaand you guessed it. Of course Nia is complaining about not being included again... as she gets to chill at home during yet another west coast road trip...


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong you definitely should upgrade to premium.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> @KC Armstrong you definitely should upgrade to premium.


Why?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Why?


 Because


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 Why can't happen on Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Paige insta stories














Jersey said:


> Why can't happen on Raw.


It is happening on Raw tomorrow.


----------



## KC Armstrong

The only life-size figure in this collection

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965421969486184448


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


>


i like working out, but man i'd never be able to do 5am.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Zappers

^

I knew someone was gonna post that. Ha

Waiting for the bouncing one. :yas


----------



## JC00




----------



## rbhayek

Bootyful.


----------



## Blissmella

Lenny Leonard said:


>


FUCKIN' ELL :nerd:


----------



## MERPER

^ Hard to believe that is the only gif from last night's RAW... seems like the entire time she was standing there was good... including some good ones where she jumps off the rope after doing that lean and it bounces/jiggles lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blissmella

MERPER said:


> ^ Hard to believe that is the only gif from last night's RAW... seems like the entire time she was standing there was good... including some good ones where she jumps off the rope after doing that lean and it bounces/jiggles lol


Hopefully someone out there is making them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## brewjo32

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I just wanna put her on a plate an' sop her up with a biscuit


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> [/IMG]


Seriously, Mandy Rose take a seat. The real sheriff is in town!!!


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Laughable Chimp

Damn, she really does sound like a great and funny person.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I appreciate her heel work


----------



## erebos

KC Armstrong said:


>


24h advertising for Dr. P., over 2 million followers, the treatment was certainly free. 

Fine, that she can be examined.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong

Speaking of travel and no sleep: Going to Vegas to do media in the morning, then off to Canada for live events? Sure, why not? They better not take that title off her on Sunday, the way she's working her ass off.


----------



## KC Armstrong

The kids segment was pretty adorable. Now she's doing Bayley's job, too.

:duck


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong
What's your favorite tag team?

Mine is


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


Yeah, were gonna need more pictures of Alexa in this outfit ASAP.

Good lord........... :liquor


----------



## KC Armstrong

Ask and you shall receive...














































































Jersey said:


> @KC Armstrong
> What's your favorite tag team?
> 
> Mine is


Same here. Other than that I'd have to go with The Usos.


----------



## JC00

When someone talks about Bliss selling strikes to the face


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Seriously, Mandy Rose take a seat. The real sheriff is in town!!!


Debatable


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


> Debatable


lets say mandy is more drop dead sexy and alexa is more cute sexy


----------



## KC Armstrong

Am I in the wrong thread?


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Ask and you shall receive...


She sure knows how to rock the shorts. Alexa has done this several times. Other girls would go skirt. Alexa dresses classy yet still hot, but not slutty imho.


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Love her style, which is why that Total Divas storyline with Maryse was so funny to me.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Am I in the wrong thread?


 Relax


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Looks like she doesn't have to work live events and gets to hang in Vegas for a couple of days.


----------



## KC Armstrong

TV interview

http://www.fox5vegas.com/clip/14151850/wwe-superstar-alexa-bliss-stops-by-more


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

Imagine all the promo for upcoming events and company promotion if/when Asuka is Champion.

.......................Oh, that's right.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Imagine all the promo for upcoming events and company promotion if/when Asuka is Champion.
> 
> .......................Oh, that's right.



2 of the 3 women who will dominate the women's division for the next few years are out when it comes to that stuff. Asuka knows one phrase in English and Ronda won't have to do a lot of media. She might do the Tonight Show or Jimmy Kimmel to promote WrestleMania and maybe SummerSlam, but you won't see her doing local media tours. That's a job for the women they're gonna bury on Raw and SmackDown.


----------



## Jersey

@Lariat From Hell
Can you make this small enough so it could be used as sig?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> 2 of the 3 women who will dominate the women's division for the next few years are out when it comes to that stuff. Asuka knows one phrase in English and Ronda won't have to do a lot of media. She might do the Tonight Show or Jimmy Kimmel to promote WrestleMania and maybe SummerSlam, but you won't see her doing local media tours. That's a job for the women they're gonna bury on Raw and SmackDown.


Are you saying they are burying Alexa Bliss? Because she does every tour & promo imaginable and she's the Champion.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> @Lariat From Hell
> Can you make this small enough so it could be used as sig?


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Appreciate it


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Are you saying they are burying Alexa Bliss? Because she does every tour & promo imaginable and she's the Champion.


I mean, pretty much every other girl is gonna get buried once Ronda takes over. So, yeah, she will be one of those girls who get to tap out to Ronda in 30 seconds, but still get to do most of the promotional work because local TV and radio stations are beneath a big celebrity like Ronda.

Of course, usually you want your stars and champions to do all that promotional stuff, so it wasn't a general statement. It's just that it will be different in the women's division going forward.


----------



## chargebeam

This woman is everything.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, pretty much every other girl is gonna get buried once Ronda takes over. So, yeah, she will be one of those girls who get to tap out to Ronda in 30 seconds, but still get to do most of the promotional work because local TV and radio stations are beneath a big celebrity like Ronda.
> 
> Of course, usually you want your stars and champions to do all that promotional stuff, so it wasn't a general statement. It's just that it will be different in the women's division going forward.


Well the bottom line and point of my original post, is that Asuka will be HORRIBLE as a company spokesperson/champion. Nobody is gonna even touch Alexa in this department. I've said it a thousand times, she's what Cena is to the men's division, but to the women's division.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 751161




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blissmella

She won &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lariat From Hell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967946655575273473


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey

When they showed the replay of the twisted bliss from the top, first song to pop into my head was this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Hangmanwade

Wait, what? Clean victory Banks and Bayley while being outnumbered 2 to 1? With escaping submission hold and performing quite good-looking top rope DDT? That's awesome, I was prepared for boring Sasha vs Asuka match, but that's a pleasant surprise. And I'm not even her fan lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

How adorable.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## KC Armstrong

More media obligations in L.A., it looks like.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I just noticed the gray hair dye in her head.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> I just noticed the gray hair dye in her head.


Yeah, I thought it was the lighting at first. But no, that's definitely a grey shade. Looks good imo.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Maybe she's going for a Khaleesi inspired look for WrestleMania.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 :grin2:


----------



## Blissmella

Jersey said:


> :grin2:


What a beautiful view!


----------



## brewjo32

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I keep hearing LL Cool J saying "Jiggle it baby"


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Anyone posting pics with just Alexa's face is kinda gay


----------



## Xenus

Jersey said:


>


This should be quoted as a response to anyone who says Alexa doesn't take bumps. She's not perfect in the ring, but anyone who says she's afraid of taking bumps is simply wrong.


----------



## Old School Icons

That was one of the safest bumps I've ever seen in EC :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Anyone posting pics with just Alexa's face is kinda gay


liking pics of a woman is gay?


----------



## Xenus

Old School Icons said:


> That was one of the safest bumps I've ever seen in EC :lol


You do a corkscrew from 15 feet in the air onto someone then. I'll wait :draper2


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Old School Icons

Xenus said:


> You do a corkscrew from 15 feet in the air onto someone then. I'll wait :draper2


What a mark.


----------



## Xenus

Old School Icons said:


> What a mark.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Old School Icons said:


> That was one of the safest bumps I've ever seen in EC :lol



You're right. Why doesn't she try to break her neck or something? That would be totally awesome. Fuck being safe and not getting injured. Working safe is for pussies...

Haven't blocked anyone in a while, and now I got two in one day. Was kinda fun, I have to admit.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Yeah, I thought it was the lighting at first. But no, that's definitely a grey shade. Looks good imo.


Yeah I dig it also.


----------



## JC00

Old School Icons said:


> That was one of the safest bumps I've ever seen in EC :lol


That's odd. Given that there's only been one women's EC ever and that was it. The two spots/bumps off pods were Mickie's Lou Thesz Press and Twisted Bliss. So what's funny is you comparing women's chamber match bumps to the men's chamber match bumps.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> So what's funny is you comparing women's chamber match bumps to the men's chamber match bumps.



What's even funnier is criticizing a performer for working safe. That is just... wow.


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> That's odd. Given that there's only been one women's EC ever and that was it. The two spots/bumps off pods were Mickie's Lou Thesz Press and Twisted Bliss. *So what's funny is you comparing women's chamber match bumps to the men's chamber match bumps.*


----------



## Old School Icons

JC00 said:


> That's odd. Given that there's only been one women's EC ever and that was it. The two spots/bumps off pods were Mickie's Lou Thesz Press and Twisted Bliss. So what's funny is you comparing women's chamber match bumps to the men's chamber match bumps.


So because they are women I can't compare any of their work to the work of the men in previous EC matches? 

Good logic there buddy.


----------



## Old School Icons

KC Armstrong said:


> What's even funnier is criticizing a performer for working safe. That is just... wow.


I was mocking him for making out Alexa Bliss had done some insane ECW style stunt from the mid 90s 

Some of you take ANYTHING said against your favorites like life and death. Its hilarious.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 Blue-tiful:grin2:


----------



## Wildcat410

Old School Icons said:


> I was mocking him for making out Alexa Bliss had done some insane ECW style stunt from the mid 90s


Is what the original comment you posted opposite of unreasonable? Especially given the context of what forum it is taking place on? It's not like people here are claiming she is a female Eddie Guerrero (RIP) or something.

Plus, this is a performer pic/gif/video thread. IE, much of it's purpose is meant to cast shine.


----------



## Wildcat410

This thread needs more Larry-Steve. Especially when he is sampling Starbucks.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey

@Lenny Leonard I saw your post on WWTP of my avatar. https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/80oido/alexas_pretty_face/

So goes all four.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Here is another one for the doesn't sell/take strikes to the head crowd


----------



## NasJayz

KC Armstrong said:


> You're right. Why doesn't she try to break her neck or something? That would be totally awesome. Fuck being safe and not getting injured. Working safe is for pussies...
> 
> Haven't blocked anyone in a while, and now I got two in one day. Was kinda fun, I have to admit.


OMG I love that picture specialy because my name is Frankie. >


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Alexa Bliss is the ONLY fucking reason to even watch WWE in 2018.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


> @Lenny Leonard I saw your post on WWTP of my avatar. https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/80oido/alexas_pretty_face/
> 
> So goes all four.


good i was hoping for a high quality version


----------



## Lenny Leonard

can someone make a HQ version of this gif


----------



## KC Armstrong

Muskoka ******* said:


> Alexa Bliss is the ONLY fucking reason to even watch WWE in 2018.


Maybe not the only reason, but certainly the biggest one.


----------



## Xenus

Old School Icons said:


> I was mocking him for making out Alexa Bliss had done some insane ECW style stunt from the mid 90s
> 
> Some of you take ANYTHING said against your favorites like life and death. Its hilarious.


Alexa is hot, but she's not my favourite - I was always a Stacy Keilber fan so you can guess my thoughts on women's wrestling as a whole; I don't really watch wrestling anymore in general - no network and just got rid of sky sports. I just think it's ridiculous for someone to say "Herp Derp this was safe" when someone just jumped off a pod onto someone else - let alone Sasha Banks who almost injured Daria (I can't remember her new name) in that same match. 

I wouldn't be trusting Sasha to catch me :draper2


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Xenus said:


> Alexa is hot, but she's not my favourite - I was always a Stacy Keilber fan so you can guess my thoughts on women's wrestling as a whole; I don't really watch wrestling anymore in general - no network and just got rid of sky sports. I just think it's ridiculous for someone to say "Herp Derp this was safe" when someone just jumped off a pod onto someone else - let alone Sasha Banks who almost injured Daria (I can't remember her new name) in that same match.
> 
> I wouldn't be trusting Sasha to catch me :draper2


besides i don't think anyone was making it out to be on ecw spot, just a cool spot.


----------



## Xenus

It's not even that. Literally all I said was that it should be used as a counter-argument to Alexa not being willing to take bumps. Let's not forget that she legit broke her nose in NXT - it's understandable she'd be wary of being kicked in the face. 

The poster's argument seemed to be _"Well, she's not going through a flaming table onto thumbtacks so it doesn't count" _, which wasn't my point at all.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> can someone make a HQ version of this gif


What Raw was this? Only way to get HQ is to rip the clip and make a new gif


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> What Raw was this? Only way to get HQ is to rip the clip and make a new gif


night after bliss won raw title from bayley


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> night after bliss won raw title from bayley


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


thank you


----------



## JC00

People are gonna bitch if they see this picture from tonight's house show match












But apparently Mickie kicked Bayley and left the ring with Alexa.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> People are gonna bitch if they see this picture from tonight's house show match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But apparently Mickie kicked Bayley and left the ring with Alexa.


wonder why none of them are pimping their merch like bliss


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> People are gonna bitch if they see this picture from tonight's house show match



Nobody cares about what they do at a house show. Alexa could team with Sasha at a house show and I wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Lenny Leonard said:


> wonder why none of them are pimping their merch like bliss


Sonya was wearing an Absolution shirt.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Too bad that wasnt a gif. It would definitely make for a great avy.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Zappers

Looking at it from another angle. 

Give Alexa credit where credits due, that was pretty risky. She doesn't takes bumps. :bunk


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Zappers

^

Keep it clean gentlemen.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

With WM approaching


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


> With WM approaching


that just reminded me of how flexible her arms are









like jeez naomi got her elbows glued together


----------



## Lenny Leonard

@Jersey you're fav tag team


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blissmella

Lenny Leonard said:


> @Jersey you're fav tag team


Perfection right there.


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> @Jersey you're fav tag team










What a birthday present


----------



## Lenny Leonard

oh happy birthday


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> oh happy birthday


Thanks


----------



## JC00

This article was done in 2008




















6 times already by 2008. She had it broken at least twice in NXT.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> This article was done in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 times already by 2008. She had it broken at least twice in NXT.


who knew cheerleading was so brutal


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Hypnotizing eyes


----------



## NasJayz

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

I know this the Bliss thread but man Mickie is smoking.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

oh man


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Katie McGrath said:


>


still disappointed there was no interaction between those two


----------



## Blissmella

Lenny Leonard said:


> oh man


Where did this come from?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

I'm guessing nxt houseshow


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> still disappointed there was no interaction between those two


There's always Summerslam>


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

GOT. DAMN.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


> GOT. DAMN.


alexa and her hot mom


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## JC00

Couple new things on WWEShop


----------



## Zappers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971087074806976513


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## brewjo32

KC Armstrong said:


>


I'm sure some imaginations are running wild


----------



## Jojean41

Who is the dude who puts the Brazzers captions on pics?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Wildcat410

^^^^^

Is Alexa giving up one big friend for another?? Stay tuned! This couple is seriously too cute together not to get tv time moving forward.


----------



## Zappers

Were gonna need some of those Braun holding Alexa back with one arm while she was flailing GIFS. If at all possible. :grin2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

^ need that gif in better resolution...

also, it's a good thing she is engaged otherwise rumors would be flying about different wrestlers she is hooking up with, I think... 

that mojo vid was kinda creepy... her and Braun play the role of "wannabe lovers" really well... that's how the rumor mill works but since she is engaged everyone thinks nothing is going on


----------



## KC Armstrong

A rare Larry-Steve sighting


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 The look all of us would have on our faces.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

oh my god


----------



## JC00

Seems like she as of right now is the only woman that got her own WM shirt.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Another one for the "she's scared to take strikes to the face"


----------



## andrewl1

JC00 said:


> Another one for the "she's scared to take strikes to the face"


That was an incredible move by Alexa 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

She looks great on the magazine cover


----------



## andrewl1

Jersey said:


> She looks great on the magazine cover


She looks incredible on that cover

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

@JC00 when does the video drop?


----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> @JC00 when does the video drop?



Seems when he works out with the women the episodes are up within 2-3 days


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong That Bliss gif is life


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

poor sheamus isn't too flexible


----------



## Jersey

Anybody try the workout?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Anybody try the workout?


No, but I did take some screenshots

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> No, but I did take some screenshots
> 
> :duck


 I'll give it a try.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bliss voodoo doll


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Damn just damn


----------



## JC00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974677707190603777


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

I can only imagine these WM 35 images bother Alexa Bliss haters.

:duck


----------



## Jersey

I definitely have to go to mania since it's in my home state again.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## brewjo32

KC Armstrong said:


>


Kinda waiting for Nia to reach down and grope some.


----------



## JC00




----------



## CaixinhaMindset

Blissy Twirl









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


I'm ready for Mania.


----------



## andrewl1

CaixinhaMindset said:


> Blissy Twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


That's HOT. Any idea where / when that was taken? 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaixinhaMindset

andrewl1 said:


> That's HOT. Any idea where / when that was taken?
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Live event, that's all I know

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

nice


----------



## Zappers

andrewl1 said:


> That's HOT. Any idea where / when that was taken?
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk





CaixinhaMindset said:


> Live event, that's all I know
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


It was from a house show. October 8th 2016

Another angle.







Jump to 1:48






Full Match (further angle)


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


No man would decline.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Even Flow said:


>


the pop for that match announcement.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Piers

Mickie looked great last night :done

Just realized there are Twitter accounts dedicated to Alexa's ass :lol 








Can't blame them though


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Justin0386




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

Am I the only one who finds it interesting that Alexa, as conservative as she is, is willing to enter a bit of a storyline of a love connection with potential "kissing" with a male superstar? Especially since she is engaged?

Sure it's not real and if Vince and company write the script calling for this the in-ring talent doesn't have too much of a choice. Plus, actors and actresses do stuff like this all the time for TV/movies despite being married to someone else.

I just find it a bit strange she would be OK with it. Unless I missed something and the engagement is off or on the rocks. (it also does seem odd to me she and Buddy aren't married yet)


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> Am I the only one who finds it interesting that Alexa, as conservative as she is, is willing to enter a bit of a storyline of a love connection with potential "kissing" with a male superstar? Especially since she is engaged?
> 
> Sure it's not real and if Vince and company write the script calling for this the in-ring talent doesn't have too much of a choice. Plus, actors and actresses do stuff like this all the time for TV/movies despite being married to someone else.
> 
> I just find it a bit strange she would be OK with it. Unless I missed something and the engagement is off or on the rocks. (it also does seem odd to me she and Buddy aren't married yet)



I honestly don't understand why people think this is weird. What's the big fucking deal? It was a fun, playful little storyline to entertain the audience for a couple of weeks and they didn't even do anything. Not even a little kiss. So why wouldn't she be OK with it? If they had asked her to do an AJ Lee type story, who at one point was making out with a different dude every other week, I might understand these reactions, but this MMC stuff could not have been more harmless.

Alexa and Murphy are still going strong and oh, by the way, Murphy actually follows Strowman on instagram. So there's that.


----------



## MERPER

^relax fanboy... I am well aware you're basically stalking her and believe every single thing she says or does is 100% perfect... I was just creating discussion... toodles


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^relax fanboy... I am well aware you're basically stalking her and believe every single thing she says or does is 100% perfect... I was just creating discussion... toodles



Clearly I'm the one with issues and not the guy who can't seperate a TV show from real life...

:duck


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> Clearly I'm the one with issues and not the guy who can't seperate a TV show from real life...
> 
> :duck


If you learned to read, I make it crystal clear that I know the difference between a TV show and real life... I actually address it twice in my post.

Try again.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If you get it, what kind of "discussion" were you trying to create? A discussion about the general concept of acting or playing a character? Fascinating...


----------



## MERPER

^ you don't control this thread and your opinions aren't important in any way, shape or form... if you don't find my post or any other post "fascinating" you can just ignore it and not respond... keeping your mouth shut is an option in life... and would probably serve you well

I'm done wasting time on someone of your ilk... have a good one

I truly hope for your sake, one day, you get out of the basement and realize there is more to life than stalking Alexa


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


>


How can she be overrated when all the workrate enthusiasts think she sucks, anyway? :hmmm


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> How can she be overrated when all the workrate enthusiasts think she sucks, anyway? :hmmm


Solomonster was answering a question and he said she wasn't overrated. Listen to the clip.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Solomonster was answering a question and he said she wasn't overrated. Listen to the clip.


I wasn't taking a shot at the host. Don't even know the guy. Still, somebody asked that question, so my point remains.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I wasn't taking a shot at the host. Don't even know the guy. Still, somebody asked that question, so my point remains.


----------



## JC00

Only people that think she is overrated are super marks of other women. Most unbiased people that aren't workrate elitists enjoy her. Which basically makes her rated just fine

And for anyone of you reading this who is the 'doesn't take bumps" type, . Learn what a bump is. What you are talking about is selling certain strikes and let's be clear it's only a couple certain types.

This was at a fucking house show 












She's got no problem selling Sasha's stiff looking knees at house shows, so it's not like she's always doing it.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MERPER said:


> Am I the only one who finds it interesting that Alexa, as conservative as she is, is willing to enter a bit of a storyline of a love connection with potential "kissing" with a male superstar? Especially since she is engaged?
> 
> Sure it's not real and if Vince and company write the script calling for this the in-ring talent doesn't have too much of a choice. Plus, actors and actresses do stuff like this all the time for TV/movies despite being married to someone else.
> 
> I just find it a bit strange she would be OK with it. Unless I missed something and the engagement is off or on the rocks. (it also does seem odd to me she and Buddy aren't married yet)


Ahh i think it was just playing up strowman falling for her and her finding herself in awkward positions with him. Besides like you said, unless you're cena, you can't really refuse what vince wants ya to do, though i don't think he was involved in the mmc.


----------



## Jersey

*Question*:


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

Have to say I was digging that long ponytail at the mixed match tournament. How the hell can somebody look cute/sexy at the same time? It's usually one or the other. Alexa accomplishes them both.

Here's something else I like about her. She constantly changes her look. Whether it's a hairstyle or ring/backstage outfit, she keeps it fresh. All the while, not being trashy. And it's not just the look, it's the personality to go with it. Her promos have quite a range that very few have. The list of stars in WWE history that have pulled that off with positive results is short.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Never knew she was a fan of daria. @KC Armstrong you don't get bored sitting here?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


>


seriously, prettiest girl in wwe


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> seriously, prettiest girl in wwe


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Gonna miss watch the antics between these two


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> [/quote]
> 
> Jeez Louise :BAM2
> 
> My favorite picture of Alexa in 2018 so far.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Her facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## CoolNameGuy91

KC Armstrong said:


> Jersey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can she be overrated when all the workrate enthusiasts think she sucks, anyway? <img src="https://i.imgur.com/qADWU4j.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Hmmm" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

She's not overrated, she's just not one of the beloved NXT "Women's Revolution" stars


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

interview starts at 11:15


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Seriously, does this woman take a bad picture?


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

workrate elitist marks TRIGGERED reeeeee


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977367455478644736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977251309677170688


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977367455478644736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977251309677170688


 Book this match for SummerSlam.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I would love to see Trish put Alexa over but that's me.


----------



## RamPaige

I wouldn't mind if she and Trish had a mini feud where they share a victory over one another.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I had to google it when I noticed that Alexa was one of the few current WWE people following AJ on Twitter that never worked with her. I honestly think she took a lot of inspiration from AJ when she had to revamp her character for her heel turn in NXT.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Seriously, does this woman take a bad picture?


 I would say no but then geeks will call us weirdos for saying that.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Café de René

Impeccable Sin said:


> I had to google it when I noticed that Alexa was one of the few current WWE people following AJ on Twitter that never worked with her. I honestly think she took a lot of inspiration from AJ when she had to revamp her character for her heel turn in NXT.


Back in 2014 they had a video on WWE.com where they interviewed all the NXT girls to ask them about who they like on the main roster and Alexa was the only one who mentioned AJ.

It's obvious she studied a lot of her stuff.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blissmella

Lenny Leonard said:


>


JESUS!!! If she wears that next month when I'm going to a house show I'll die at ringside haha!!


----------



## MERPER

Blissmella said:


> JESUS!!! If she wears that next month when I'm going to a house show I'll die at ringside haha!!


Before you croke, just be sure to take good photos/videos and make sure whomever is with you posts them here... thanks! lol

On a side note, anyone in here ever do the VIP Experience thing?

I've debated doing it to get a better photo with Alexa then the one I have but it's like $500 with no guarantee of which "superstar" you'll meet. 

If anyone here has done it, do they ask who you'd like to meet? Do you meet multiple people? 

Seems like Alexa does them quite often but it's a lot of money for just a chance of meeting her.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MERPER said:


> Before you croke, just be sure to take good photos/videos and make sure whomever is with you posts them here... thanks! lol
> 
> On a side note, anyone in here ever do the VIP Experience thing?
> 
> I've debated doing it to get a better photo with Alexa then the one I have but it's like $500 with no guarantee of which "superstar" you'll meet.
> 
> If anyone here has done it, do they ask who you'd like to meet? Do you meet multiple people?
> 
> Seems like Alexa does them quite often but it's a lot of money for just a chance of meeting her.


Dang for 500 there should be a list of who you will meet before hand


----------



## MERPER

Lenny Leonard said:


> Dang for 500 there should be a list of who you will meet before hand


100% agree but last I heard it is at the "producer's discretion" meaning whomever they want to send over based on what they have to do that night in the show or what their current storyline is.

So, I'd imagine if Alexa is leading off a show or in the first 30 minutes she won't do it...


----------



## Lenny Leonard

well like you said she seems to do the meet and greets quite often, so i guess she's a popular request


----------



## MERPER

Lenny Leonard said:


> well like you said she seems to do the meet and greets quite often, so i guess she's a popular request


considering how often WWE sends her to do promotional work on local news stations they obviously consider her a very strong ambassador for the company and feel she's great with fans... 

problem is: 1) will they continue to prop her up like that after she loses the belt (likely sometime soon)... and 2) you just never know in terms of the shows, when she will take a night off or something like that

Personally, I think she's due for a little break soon. Has been going at it pretty hard every since her call up. Besides RAW/Smackdown and PPVs and house shows she does so much promotional stuff... has to be pretty exhausted


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

MERPER said:


> considering how often WWE sends her to do promotional work on local news stations they obviously consider her a very strong ambassador for the company and feel she's great with fans...
> 
> problem is: 1) will they continue to prop her up like that after she loses the belt (likely sometime soon)... and 2) you just never know in terms of the shows, when she will take a night off or something like that
> 
> Personally, I think she's due for a little break soon. Has been going at it pretty hard every since her call up. Besides RAW/Smackdown and PPVs and house shows she does so much promotional stuff... has to be pretty exhausted


ah it's not a prerequisite to have the title and do media and stuff. When you're good at it, they'll usually send ya out to the towns for promos and such. Yeah i'm in favour of nia getting a run and bliss getting a break and then a face turn


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Wildcat410

Well if Alexa gets a bit of a break after 'Mania, at least we can look forward to more Larry-Steve! Which is always a good thing.


----------



## Jersey

@KC Armstrong that wasn't a shot towards you, only a question.


----------



## KC Armstrong

interview starts at 11 minutes, part 2 at 19:20


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> /tumblr_p614q3ub4W1s24yedo5_500.gif[/IMG]


Glad someone posted that. That was an really good move/spot.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Glad someone posted that. That was an really good move/spot.


I like her dropkick reminds me of Vanterminator.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> I like her dropkick reminds me of Vanterminator.


LOL. Yes. Could you imagine if she pulled that off at WM? Probably only get half way there. :duck






Side note. Joey Stylez, one of the greatest reactions to a move. Long pause .... Hoooly Shiiiit!


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> LOL. Yes. Could you imagine if she pulled that off at WM? Probably only get half way there. :duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note. Joey Stylez, one of the greatest reactions to a move. Long pause .... Hoooly Shiiiit!


 Poor Alexa lol. I would markout if she did something like that.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Poor Alexa lol. I would markout if she did something like that.


No seriously, someone should tell her to try that move in practice. See if she could pull it off. No, I'm NOT joking. With her athletic/gymnastics background you'll never know unless you try. She's got the drop kick form down perfect.

It dosen't necessarily have to be the full post to post either. Nia could be half or 3 quarters way to the post. It would still look good imho.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> No seriously, someone should tell her to try that move in practice. See if she could pull it off. No, I'm NOT joking. With her athletic/gymnastics background you'll never know unless you try. She's got the drop kick form down perfect.
> 
> It dosen't necessarily have to be the full post to post either. Nia could be half or 3 quarters way to the post. It would still look good imho.


 I'm so curious to what high flying she'll bust out once she turns face. If she goes for the Bliss-Terminator what is she gonna chant Alexa Van Dam? Lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Are those from the Xavier's tournament?


----------



## Zappers

Around 8:00


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

The line for her signing going on right now











The line apparently actually is longer but it turns at the front of the building


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 It's ties up so it really doesn't look short.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

What happen to short hair?


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


> What happen to short hair?


probably just her extensions


----------



## nyelator

I prefer her with long hair.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

I hope someone makes a bunch of high quality animated gifs from the episode of upupdowndown. :smile2:

Lot's of good parts. Her laughing in the beginning. That reaction/face she made when Woods displayed the 2k18 cover of Seth. Many more.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

She ethered Fandango at the beginning. 






























Looks like new gear


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissmella

Her new gear is amazing!!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

That's her old NXT gear. She seems to rotate it in for live events.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's her old NXT gear. She seems to rotate it in for live events.


Haven't seen these in quite some time, even at live events until a week or 2 ago. But if she's bringing back NXT gear, I'd like to make a request...


----------



## JC00

I don't recall her having the color scheme in the picture I posted.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## brewjo32

Jersey said:


>


outstanding investigative reporting. Pulitzer Prize material.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 Adorable. Her facial expressions are always on point.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


She sure does get a positive reaction from the crowd. ... and she's a heel. Imagine as a face.


----------



## Jersey

@Zappers
WWE will probably get her to do a lot of make a wishes.


----------



## JC00

.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

arriving at Raw


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa, what do you do when Ronda Rousey is holding a microphone?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i want to cuddle her


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

DirectTV Promo (looks to be the ONLY WWE one they have ... so far)


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

That must have been recorded after the Elimination Chamber. The little wound on her shoulder.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## metallon

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## Zappers

^

@metallon

Already posted prior page. :wink2:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/74209850-post11720.html


----------



## KC Armstrong

FBF: Last year's Hall of Fame dress. Can't wait to see what she wears tonight.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

^

Good lord, that outfit again.

:garrett2


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> ^
> 
> Good lord, that outfit again.
> 
> :garrett2



... and these WWE.com fucks only posted that one picture. Amateurs.

:duck


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and these WWE.com fucks only posted that one picture. Amateurs.
> 
> :duck


Wow, seriously? They better get their act together.


P.S. - Attention WWE SHOP! You wanna make a billion dollars? Sell the Stand Up of Alexa Bliss she's posing next to. 

:swanson


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Wow, seriously? They better get their act together.
> 
> 
> P.S. - Attention WWE SHOP! You wanna make a billion dollars? Sell the Stand Up of Alexa Bliss she's posing next to.
> 
> :swanson


I'd say they should have her sign it and sell it on the auction website but that thing is so mismanaged they'll never think of this. 

On that site, they post maybe 1 item of hers a month, it sells out in a day or 2 and then they have nothing of her for several weeks.

Back in November they had a "buy it now" option for a personalized autographed photo. I didn't like the photo they had pre-selected and e-maild them asking if there are other photos to choose from. They replied "no, but we'll have new/updated photos in January of 2018"... come January they re-post the same photo from November and haven't had a single personalized photo option since then.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

lol the state of murphy


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> lol the state of murphy


 Great to see them again.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

@JC00 can you make gifs from that Bliss vs Jax WM video package?


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> @JC00 can you make gifs from that Bliss vs Jax WM video package?


Where is it?


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Where is it?


From 47:13 - 47:15


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lariat From Hell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982734677764132866


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> From 47:13 - 47:15


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Thank you so much, those are amazing


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Lariat From Hell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982734677764132866


----------



## KC Armstrong

Love this one 

:duck


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

I don't know what kind of special gear she's got for tonight, but if she could just wrestle in that dress I'd be perfectly fine with it. My goodness.

:duck


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> if she could just wrestle in that dress I'd be perfectly fine with it. My goodness.


 Try nofap my friend


----------



## Zappers

Wow, really nice dress arriving at Wrestlemania. Funny thing is, someone/management probably had her dress up for arrival because of filming. We all know that's not her thing(which I love about her). This type of wear is normal for the Bellas and some others.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> Wow, really nice dress arriving at Wrestlemania. Funny thing is, someone/management probably had her dress up for arrival because of filming. We all know that's not her thing(which I love about her). This type of wear is normal for the Bellas and some others.


What?

She wore a dress to WM last year too


----------



## MERPER

^ I still think his point stands that management tells her/them to all dress up for this. It is being filmed for several things... WWE.com exclusives, WrestleMania 24/7 or whatever they call the special that comes out in 9 months, Total Divas, etc.


----------



## MERPER

Lariat From Hell said:


>


Is there video of this anywhere? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## erebos

Alexas IG Story


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Wow, really nice dress arriving at Wrestlemania. Funny thing is, someone/management probably had her dress up for arrival because of filming. We all know that's not her thing(which I love about her). This type of wear is normal for the Bellas and some others.



I don't think anyone needs to tell her to bring her A-Game at WrestleMania.


----------



## MERPER

erebos said:


> Alexas IG Story


Must have missed it... apparently it's a live story


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

She did a good job regardless of the outcome of the match. Backlash she'll get her rematch if not tonight.


----------



## Carter84

@Jersey, she's looking hot here


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 Queen Bliss:grin2:


----------



## Zappers

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Absolutely love this. This got a few seconds on screen last night which they focused on that close up of her face. Depending on your TV, her eyes were amazing. That shot was dead center aiming for her pupils. It got sharper every millisecond on screen(go back and watch it again). I can imagine production truck backstage. Go to camera 2, HURRY GO TO CAMERA 2!!! Best use of HD the entire night imho.

Side note, the smirk/smile told TWO stories. One the story for us the fans and the other was for themselves. That was Alexa smiling, Holy crap we both started as nobodys in the business on NXT and now we're here together at freakin Wrestlemania. It's your turn now, and I'm gonna help put you over friend. Enjoy Nia. Sorta emotional for them imo, if you think about it.


----------



## starsfan24

There we go.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


>


Coming up blank


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Ya she looks great with vest duster hope she keeps it or better yet gets matching colors for her other attires.


----------



## MERPER

^Not a big fan of the vest myself... less looks at the booty


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


looks like she's gathering energy for a spirit bomb


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


>


See that's the shot (maybe a little closer) they should have had at Wrestlemania. I think they didn't given her entrance the proper filming it deserved. Plus the background (moon) on TV got washed out a little on the huge closeup. They needed to have that camera pulled back and facing the stage right at the music hit. They instead showed a super wide shot of the whole stadium. The music hit, still the same shot, you saw the Alexa Bliss name on the tron, THEN quick cut to her up close. Stupid.

I still like to know how it started. Like a which point (how high up) did it start. And did she get on the podium from the top(like from behind that little ridge/wall), or did they raise her up from the bottom then put the spotlight on her?

See what I mean? Needed to be better filmed.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983656936758480897


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


>


Golden girls Then And Now:grin2:


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


:surprise:


----------



## Ghost115

Djeez; I’m in love


----------



## Jersey

We need this DREAM MATCH @ SummerSlam


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


>


Table For 3 with Trish & Lita?


----------



## metallon

JC00 said:


> Table For 3 with Trish & Lita?


Think so. Can't wait for it!


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> Table For 3 with Trish & Lita?


 I saw the pic and thought F.M.K lol.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Table For 3 with Trish & Lita?


Didn't even think of that, but I hope that's what this is. I would enjoy watching it and I would also enjoy the fact that the Bliss haters would have another reason to bitch and complain.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Didn't even think of that, but I hope that's what this is. I would enjoy watching it and I would also enjoy the fact that the Bliss haters would have another reason to bitch and complain.


Well I know they were filming Table For 3 this past weekend because Natalya, Nia and Beth Phoenix filmed one and if you look at the surrounding it fits the usual setting for Table For 3, a private or empty room in a restaurant. Plus it only being 3 of them is a pretty decent hint. 

I also read that Trish & Lita told Lillan Garcia they filmed something for the network


----------



## Carter84

Some from her match


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

^

Where's that from, RAW? Before or after? She posted that? Anyway looks good without make up on imho.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Jersey said:


>


What have they censored?? Miz's face is classic :lol


----------



## Jersey

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> What have they censored?? Miz's face is classic :lol


----------



## metallon




----------



## Wildcat410

Larry-Steve is just so damn cute. Must get that trait from his Momma.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Hopefully s gif of her doing Sasha's pose resurfaces again


----------



## MERPER

Jersey said:


> Hopefully s gif of her doing Sasha's pose resurfaces again


I wish someone from behind her was recording that lol


----------



## Carter84

She is really hot , didn't like her at first , but she has won me over like she would be bothered lol, @Jersey Is she still with that moron buddy Murphy??


----------



## Ghost115

Theuk said:


> She is really hot , didn't like her at first , but she has won me over like she would be bothered lol, @Jersey Is she still with that moron buddy Murphy??




Yes she is


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> ^
> 
> Where's that from, RAW? Before or after? She posted that? Anyway looks good without make up on imho.


 Not sure got it from WWTP


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> Hopefully s gif of her doing Sasha's pose resurfaces again


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


You never seem to disappoint:grin2:


----------



## Jersey

We need this https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/8c111c/trish_stratus_alexa_bliss_dream_match/


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> ^
> 
> Where's that from, RAW? Before or after? She posted that? Anyway looks good without make up on imho.



https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/her...la-stars-got-glam-wrestlemania-205006532.html


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/her...la-stars-got-glam-wrestlemania-205006532.html


Oh so WM. That was pretty cool she got a little feature on yahoo.


----------



## Retr0

Ale*Alexa Bliss makes my dick insanely HARD*


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Ghost115

Retr0 said:


> Ale*Alexa Bliss makes my dick insanely HARD*




Classy


----------



## starsfan24

Retr0 said:


> Ale*Alexa Bliss makes my dick insanely HARD*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Retr0 said:


> Ale*Alexa Bliss makes my dick insanely HARD*


You know where you're going junior!:thelist


----------



## punishedpat76

https://twitter.com/alexabliss_wwe/status/984937085504286721?s=21

The original tweet was deleted, but Dolph was wearing a Twisted Bliss shirt during a match.


----------



## MERPER

^I've noticed she seems very popular backstage with a wide variety of superstars... men and women... guess it proves she's super nice and likable besides being hot...

can't imagine WWE forces so many of them to cross promote her or do video segments with her


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MERPER said:


> ^I've noticed she seems very popular backstage with a wide variety of superstars... men and women... guess it proves she's super nice and likable besides being hot...
> 
> can't imagine *WWE forces* so many of them to cross promote her or do video segments with her


She's not Roman lol


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


>



From that same video, there's a bunch of other good spots to clip. Section when Nia says your eyebrows look good. Then she says, can you do any tricks? Alexa makes some cute faces in that section of the video.

Then right after they talk to the doctor. The camera is on Alexa (she smiles) and Nia says give the people what they what. Good part.


----------



## starsfan24

Zappers said:


> From that same video, there's a bunch of other good spots to clip. Section when Nia says your eyebrows look good. Then she says, can you do any tricks? Alexa makes some cute faces in that section of the video.
> 
> Then right after they talk to the doctor. The camera is on Alexa (she smiles) and Nia says give the people what they what. Good part.


Where can I view said video?


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> Where can I view said video?


----------



## starsfan24

JC00 said:


>


Thank you good brother.

Also


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> Where can I view said video?


Yeah, what JC00 posted. Sorry I saw your question late. Anyway, one of my favorite video's of her. Just chilling, seems like a really nice person. Nia too.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

with Jason Voorhees actor


----------



## crazylegs77

Jersey said:


> with Jason Voorhees actor


Thats gotta be Kane [Hodder] :grin2:


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I always thought this was one of her most underrated attires


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


>


what is that from


----------



## HiddenFlaw

dem fucking eyes wens3


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


> what is that from


One of those makeup/stylist chicks posted it.




JC00 said:


>


Is Alexa's mom getting moved in the Shakeup, too?

:duck


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> One of those makeup/stylist chicks posted it.


On an instagram? What's the instagram?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> On an instagram? What's the instagram?


It wasn't someone I follow so I don't even remember the name, sorry.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Café de René

KC Armstrong said:


>





KC Armstrong said:


> One of those makeup/stylist chicks posted it.


So this was posted in an effort to showcase how she looks average or something before makeup magic ? lol

It might actually be one of my fav Alexa pics on the entire thread.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Bliss looked so natural doing that meanwhile cesaro looked like a total geek lol.


----------



## JC00




----------



## punishedpat76

Where are those Ride Along clips from? Have they announced when that episode is airing?


----------



## KC Armstrong

punishedpat76 said:


> Where are those Ride Along clips from? Have they announced when that episode is airing?


They just said it will be the next episode of Ride Along, but I don't think they announced if it airs next week, a couple of weeks or a month from now. Preview looked awesome.


----------



## Jersey

I like the dynamic of Bliss & Braun.


----------



## Jersey

For those who didn't see the Ride Along preview

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986092728235638784


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

You know someone is a top march seller when they aren't even on the tour and their shirt is getting sold


----------



## starsfan24

She reposted without the Starbucks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986656658972663810


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> She reposted without the Starbucks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986656658972663810


Yeah why do that anyway? Was it cause if the black guy getting arrested


----------



## Jersey

Never knew she could sing.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> She reposted without the Starbucks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986656658972663810



Someone is happy she didn't have to go to South Africa

:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Never knew she could sing.


She has talked about that before. Maybe they can utilize that on the show in the future. #WalkWithAlexa


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Maybe they can utilize that on the show in the future. #WalkWithAlexa


 No I want them to make them a team. Now that both are on *RAW*


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987028484085215232


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987028484085215232


Well can rule getting her boobs bigger because there's no way in hell she'd be out in a bikini just days after 

So once again some idiot just makes up shit


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Well can rule getting her boobs bigger because there's no way in hell she'd be out in a bikini just days after
> 
> So once again some idiot just makes up shit


It's exactly 10 days from in ring action. But it's even less IF she had surgery. I'm not familiar with recovery time. Seems rather short to me to be in a bikini top like that. To me, it looks pretty much the same. Most photos of her have that push up look.

Only weird thing. She normally doesn't post photos like that. That's Mandy Rose territory.

Bottom line, whatever. We can't do anything about it anyways. Her life. If she did, you would think people around her would have advised her differently.


----------



## MERPER

I must be missing something. Where did the rumors come from that she had boob surgery/enhancements? Anyone legitimate or just some stupid people on twitter or something?

As far as I know, there 2 big things immediately following a breast enhancement are 1) the scars (which we would never see anyway unless she did a nude shoot) and 2) letting them set for a month or so after the procedure... meaning no physical activity

Her posing in a bikini would not matter or have any impact at all, so I don't think this photo is a tell it didn't happen.

What is more telling, IMHO, (and I am not saying she did have one)... but it is curious she didn't compete or even come out to ringside on Monday night (almost as though they specifically were keeping her away due to the physical aspect) and them keeping her off the South Africa trip (though she is due for a nice rest after going so hard with shows/public appearanes for the last 18 months or so as champion(s).

Bottom line is, yes they do look significantly bigger.


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> *I must be missing something. Where did the rumors come from that she had boob surgery/enhancements? Anyone legitimate or just some stupid people on twitter or something?
> *
> As far as I know, there 2 big things immediately following a breast enhancement are 1) the scars (which we would never see anyway unless she did a nude shoot) and 2) letting them set for a month or so after the procedure... meaning no physical activity
> 
> Her posing in a bikini would not matter or have any impact at all, so I don't think this photo is a tell it didn't happen.
> 
> What is more telling, IMHO, (and I am not saying she did have one)... but it is curious she didn't compete or even come out to ringside on Monday night (almost as though they specifically were keeping her away due to the physical aspect) and them keeping her off the South Africa trip (though she is due for a nice rest after going so hard with shows/public appearanes for the last 18 months or so as champion(s).
> 
> Bottom line is, yes they do look significantly bigger.


Some guy, will call him Jerkoff on twitter.


_casey michael
‏ @ifyouseekcasey
Apr 17

So theirs a RUMOR that Alexa went under the knife and that’s why she hasn’t been used this week.
_


----------



## starsfan24

Zappers said:


> It's exactly 10 days from in ring action. But it's even less IF she had surgery. I'm not familiar with recovery time. Seems rather short to me to be in a bikini top like that. To me, it looks pretty much the same. Most photos of her have that push up look.
> 
> Only weird thing. She normally doesn't post photos like that. That's Mandy Rose territory.
> 
> Bottom line, whatever. We can't do anything about it anyways. Her life. *If she did, you would think people around her would have advised her differently.*


If I had to guess the signs point toward yes. Her mom was with her in Columbus which would make sense to be with her there for it. She wasn't at TV this last week and was pulled from the South Africa trip. A rematch hasn't been scheduled for Backlash yet. We'll know for sure if she doesn't compete for a few more weeks.

Also why would they advise her against it? It's her life, if she wanted them (if it did happen) then it's her choice to get them. 

Also to answer the post above there were rumors about last Friday that she would miss tv the next week (which she did) to get "cosmetic work done". Dude who started it is followed by Meltzer and has been right on a few rumors regarding the women.


----------



## JC00

They only look bigger because she's in a more revealing/push up bikini top and not her ring attire which is what people are use to seeing her


----------



## MERPER

^I will say there's been a noticeable difference in size over the last 2 months or so, thus lending theory to the fact that they aren't enhancements at all but a push-up bra instead.

It's not like she was totally flat-chested before.

I think we're all putting a little too much thought into this. It's her body and she can do with it as she pleases. If she did, cool... it doesn't take away from her beautiful face or amazing booty. If she didn't, that's awesome too.

As someone else said, we'll probably know for sure if she doesn't compete once over the next month or so.

But, as I previously said, keep in mind that she was due a break. She had been working 5-6 days a week for like 18 months straight between TV, house shows and TV/public appearances before dropping the belt at WrestleMania


----------



## DirectorsCut

She previously had fake boobs that were relatively big given her size/stature so kind of assumed she hasn't got them redone. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## erebos

Zappers said:


> It's exactly 10 days from in ring action. But it's even less IF she had surgery. I'm not familiar with recovery time. Seems rather short to me to be in a bikini top like that. To me, it looks pretty much the same. Most photos of her have that push up look.
> 
> Only weird thing. She normally doesn't post photos like that. That's Mandy Rose territory.
> 
> Bottom line, whatever. We can't do anything about it anyways. Her life. If she did, you would think people around her would have advised her differently.


She has bikini. April 2017


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> If I had to guess the signs point toward yes. Her mom was with her in Columbus which would make sense to be with her there for it. She wasn't at TV this last week and was pulled from the South Africa trip. A rematch hasn't been scheduled for Backlash yet. We'll know for sure if she doesn't compete for a few more weeks.


It's fun playing follow the trail. So she was at WM (with her mom), she was at Raw 9th , (her mom was no doubt still with her) Then on the 14th she was in Ohio. Photos of that store showing and best friend photos. THEN airplane shot with mom back to Florida on 16th... morning. Three days ago.

So that's her after surgery in 3 days? Great healer and surgeon.



> Also to answer the post above there were rumors about last Friday that she would miss tv the next week (which she did) to get "cosmetic work done". Dude who started it is followed by Meltzer and has been right on a few rumors regarding the women.


That dude posted the rumor on 17th. Where are these said rumors from Friday?


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985205988394504192
Posted on the 14th.

We'll know for sure if she doesn't compete over the new few weeks. My guess is yes, but i could be wrong. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MERPER

A mother doesn't need a reason like surgery to visit her daughter so I think it's a stretch to make some sort of connection there.

Again, Alexa has been traveling/working like 92% of all days for the last 18 months. It's possible her mother and her decided they'd spend a couple weeks together since they almost never get to see one another anymore. There doesn't have to be a reason for this, especially not one like a breast surgery.


----------



## starsfan24

MERPER said:


> A mother doesn't need a reason like surgery to visit her daughter so I think it's a stretch to make some sort of connection there.
> 
> Again, Alexa has been traveling/working like 92% of all days for the last 18 months. It's possible her mother and her decided they'd spend a couple weeks together since they almost never get to see one another anymore. There doesn't have to be a reason for this, especially not one like a breast surgery.


Absolutely. I never said there had to be a reason :lol. She was at Mania as Zappers pointed out. They hang out all the time. So it's not a reason. That wasn't what I was saying.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Like I said, I don't give a fuck if she ever had work done. I don't care and I certainly don't judge anyone for doing it. I just don't see any proof of something having changed this week. They looked pretty big before, so...


----------



## starsfan24

FWIW Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Live



> "I can't confirm anything but she's been enhanced I believe."


If she wanted them then good on her. No one should care one way or the other.


----------



## MERPER

what I personally don't like about the rumors floating around (not specifically here, on twitter moreso)... is that the reverse of the reasons given are that a woman can't take a break or see her mother...

the "proof" floating around is that she wasn't used on RAW and didn't make a trip to a foreign country and that her mother was with her for a while... can she not just take a break? is she not entitled to a break? as I stated before, can she not simply spend time with her mother? (starsfan this isn't directed at you)

point being that she deserves a break and to see her mother and there shouldn't be speculation about cosmetic surgery as the reason... if any male superstar who had been going nonstop for over a year took a break and was with their father we wouldn't speculate about them having some kind of surgery


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> FWIW Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Live
> 
> 
> 
> If she wanted them then good on her. No one should care one way or the other.



He can't confirm anything. There you go.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Do not lift anything over your head and avoid serious workouts for six weeks



I can't even believe I'm looking up shit like this, but based on what I'm reading, if she wrestles at Backlash there's no fucking way she had anything done this week.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985205988394504192
> Posted on the 14th.
> 
> We'll know for sure if she doesn't compete over the new few weeks. My guess is yes, but i could be wrong. We'll just have to wait and see.


Raw's only live events from now until Backlash are the South African shows, 2 episodes of Raw and TGRR. But seeing is how TGRR there are no women wrestling all the women have that weekend off.

And her not wrestling on Raw for the next 2 weeks isn't exactly telling. We've seen her go weeks of cutting promos and not wrestling on Raw, so it wouldn't be anything new


So not sure it could be judged based on that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Raw's only live events from now until Backlash are the South African shows, 2 episodes of Raw and TGRR. But seeing is how TGRR there are no women wrestling all the women have that weekend off.
> 
> And her not wrestling on Raw for the next 2 weeks isn't exactly telling. We've seen her go weeks of cutting promos and not wrestling on Raw, so it wouldn't be anything new
> 
> 
> So not sure it could be judged based on that.



Exactly. She could have been in the arena on Monday, cutting a promo, sitting on commentary. There are a hundred different things you can do without getting physical. So that kind of surgery would not explain her not being there at all. 

Also, according to my "research" rocking a bikini just a few days after surgery does not appear to be normal, either.


----------



## starsfan24

Her most recent Insta follow is a plastic surgeon in Columbus. Popped up on my twitter TL and sure enough.

https://www.instagram.com/advancedaestheticlasersurgery/

Anyway, i'll leave it at that. We'll see what happens in the future. Hopefully if she can't wrestle she can still cut promos and stuff on Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Her most recent Insta follow is a plastic surgeon in Columbus. Popped up on my twitter TL and sure enough.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/advancedaestheticlasersurgery/
> 
> Anyway, i'll leave it at that. We'll see what happens in the future. Hopefully if she can't wrestle she can still cut promos and stuff on Raw.



Well, I guess it's true, then. 

I wonder why they even did that pre-taped promo on Monday, because there's no way she's wrestling a PPV match less than 4 weeks after surgery. Unless it's a super short squash match where she takes 1 or 2 pretty safe bumps, but I certainly don't want to see that.


----------



## JC00

I mean it's not like we didn't know she's had implants since before wrestling, Her fitness competition pictures prove that, which she obviously got them redone at some point down in NXT. I just don't think they look any different except here she's wearing a push-up bikini top.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Can't wait for the same idiots who worship Trish Stratus to take shots at her. I'm also expecting Sasha to take shots at Alexa when she finds out.

:duck


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Don't know why people are concerned about her getting implants so much you see breast augmentation all the time, give her a break.
:rude


----------



## Zappers

You all do know that plastic surgeon office does skin care procedures. And she's posted stuff about skin products and dermatologists several times before. Plus there's the hair removal procedures too. Who knows , maybe the mother got some work done.

.... just keeping that doubt alive :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> You all do know that plastic surgeon office does skin care procedures too. And she's posted stuff about skin products and dermatologists several times before.
> 
> .... just keeping that doubt alive :duck



He also does male breast surgery. I knew that was the reason why Murphy is not going to South Africa and Saudi Arabia. 

:duck


No, seriously, man. It's fine. There's no need to deny it, not like there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## MERPER

I don't care if she had them done or not. It has zero impact on her mic work, in-ring performance or her other 2 features I love the most.

With that said, I wouldn't be surprised if it is skin work. She had developed a spot of acne/skin imperfection to (her) right of her mouth in the last few months that wouldn't go away and she had eluded to it on social media in the past...


----------



## Mango13




----------



## punishedpat76

Just throwing this out there- Alexa has microdermal implants for her back piercings. One time in NXT one of them got ripped out and she had to have a procedure to get it fixed. It’s possible something like that happened again. She could have gone to a plastic surgeon for any number of reasons. 

In any event, it’s troubling that rumors like this are spread. If someone at WWE leaked this to the dirt sheets, it would be a major breach of confidence and possibly a violation of health privacy laws.


----------



## MERPER

punishedpat76 said:


> Just throwing this out there- Alexa has microdermal implants for her back piercings. One time in NXT one of them got ripped out and she had to have a procedure to get it fixed. It’s possible something like that happened again. She could have gone to a plastic surgeon for any number of reasons.
> 
> In any event, it’s troubling that rumors like this are spread. If someone at WWE leaked this to the dirt sheets, it would be a major breach of confidence and possibly a violation of health privacy laws.


I honestly doubt they did. I think this is just a bunch of internet idiots angry she wasn't on TV this week and spreading rumors because god forbid a woman take any time off. 

Likely some kid going through puberty who gets off to her butt each week and was super angry he couldn't do it on Monday.

Sadly, in today's day in age, once something is put out there on social media it's fodder for anyone to run with, especially those with websites where clicks are the name of the game no matter what the content is.


----------



## KC Armstrong

punishedpat76 said:


> In any event, it’s troubling that rumors like this are spread. If someone at WWE leaked this to the dirt sheets, it would be a major breach of confidence and possibly a violation of health privacy laws.



I don't think it's that serious. The only thing I find troubling is that people shit on her for doing it.

It's not exactly like Alexa is trying to hide it, either. If she starts following a surgeon on her instagram page with 2.5 million followers, knowing that everyone can see who she follows, and then posts pics of herself hanging by the pool in a bikini shortly after the surgery, it looks like she really doesn't give a fuck. That's the right way to look at it, too. If anyone has a problem with it, they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## starsfan24

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't think it's that serious. The only thing I find troubling is that people shit on her for doing it.
> 
> It's not exactly like Alexa is trying to hide it, either. If she starts following a surgeon on her instagram page with 2.5 million followers, knowing that everyone can see who she follows, and then posts pics of herself hanging by the pool in a bikini shortly after the surgery, it looks like she really doesn't give a fuck. That's the right way to look at it, too. If anyone has a problem with it, they can go fuck themselves.


Yeah she could've been hiding it, but she's been posting all day for the last two days and posts by the pool today. Looks like she's enjoying time with family so that's awesome.


----------



## Zappers

Oh well. This should be interesting. 

Wait until the story line of Nia using the breast job in promos. You know it's gonna happen. It's a perfect scenario. Bully fat shames a wrestler, then here comes the comebacks. Just watch. You all remember the Mickie James training bra comments? Just watch.

And seeing the full shot now, they look ridiculous on her small frame and tiny torso. What a dope. Women never learn. Thought she was smarter than that. Murphy must be a bigger idiot than I originally thought too. Out of work dummy, encourages(you know he did) his finance to RISK her BODY and JOB for unneeded surgery. In the wrestling business, it's a dog eat dog world. You step away for a second, someone takes your place. 

And what about the Nia win. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I guess we must explore the ONLY reason she won was to give Alexa time off for surgery.

Bottom line is her MONEY MAKER is her Mic Work, her Talent, and that lovely FACE. Nobody cared or worried about her breasts. NOBODY. The whole thing is insane. Woman dresses conservatively , goes on Total Divas were everyone is a breast demon, and now she's Nikki Bella. Who looks ridiculous to by the way. Yep, I said it.

Not to mention all the haters are gonna pile on ten fold on this forum. With there I told you so, she's just T&A. Watch. And she better not be favoring her body on moves now either. She needs to go full out. Can't dance around lightly in ring now. Will only give fodder to the haters.

P.S. - Disregard everything I just said if it's nothing but a push up bra/swimsuit. :duck


----------



## starsfan24

Ready for the Jackets game tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987106486785634304


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm also expecting Sasha to take shots at Alexa when she finds out.


 Without a doubt.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm also expecting Sasha to take shots at Alexa when she finds out.


Well someone from WWE ran to the person that put this out there. If that idiot didn't run to twitter only thing people are doing right now is guessing she had something done. With him putting it out there they are now sure she got bigger boobs. Not saying it was Sasha but someone obviously said something.

Which again i'm still wondering how she is out in bikini just only days later and they look pretty much perfect. The little I know about that stuff you don't get them done and within a week later they look perfect. There's swelling for weeks and they take weeks to months to take shape.


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Well someone from WWE ran to the person that put this out there. If that idiot didn't run to twitter only thing people are doing right now is guessing she had something done. With him putting it out there they are now sure she got bigger boobs. Not saying it was Sasha but someone obviously said something.
> 
> *Which again i'm still wondering how she is out in bikini just only days later and they look pretty much perfect. The little I know about that stuff you don't get them done and within a week later they look perfect. There's swelling for weeks and they take weeks to months to take shape.*


No kidding. It's like 4 days later. Going on the pictures from that store appearance and picture with her friend. Even if it was before the store. She was out and about looking perfectly fine. Short window from Raw to the store pics.


----------



## JC00

Again I see a pic like this a pic that is a year old and look at the pic from today and I don't see any difference 















It's because Bliss barely posts over the top cleavage shots so when she does it is noticeable.


----------



## MERPER

Allow me to throw out something else here... she had something minor done in the breast area that 1) does not alter the size or shape of her breasts from months ago, 1 month ago, 1 week ago, etc. and 2) requires no recovery time that would prevent her from going out shortly after the procedure or not hanging in a bikini

I think many are caught up in this being a full boob job where she went from nothing/a-cup to a 36DDD like a porn star or something... lots of stuff can happen that we (especially guys) would never be able to tell and probably isn't serious enough to keep her out of public for a lengthy period


----------



## JC00

Another one from April of last year, here she isn't wearing a push-up bikini like the one today but the cleavage is there


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> Allow me to throw out something else here... she had something minor done in the breast area that 1) does not alter the size or shape of her breasts from months ago, 1 month ago, 1 week ago, etc. and 2) requires no recovery time that would prevent her from going out shortly after the procedure or not hanging in a bikini
> 
> I think many are caught up in this being a full boob job where she went from nothing/a-cup to a 36DDD like a porn star or something... lots of stuff can happen that we (especially guys) would never be able to tell and probably isn't serious enough to keep her out of public for a lengthy period


She definitely got something done there's too much stuff that points to it

Actually I just looked it up, she might have even gone a little bit bigger apparently recovery is much easier if you already have them

Taken from some Q&A page 
_In my practice, I find that swelling after upsizing is much less than after primary breast augmentation and my patients are back to normal activities in 2-3 weeks. The implants will settle into place quicker than with primary breast augmentation._


----------



## Blissmella

Nonsense.


----------



## MERPER

JC00 said:


> She definitely got something done there's too much stuff that points to it
> 
> Actually I just looked it up, she might have even gone a little bit bigger apparently recovery is much easier if you already have them
> 
> Taken from some Q&A page
> _In my practice, I find that swelling after upsizing is much less than after primary breast augmentation and my patients are back to normal activities in 2-3 weeks. The implants will settle into place quicker than with primary breast augmentation._


All pure speculation on my part here but going up such a small amount seems silly...

I'm starting to think something happened to cause a health concern and she needed to get something fixed... assuming she previously had them done as some have pointed out... it's possible one popped or something

I mean I know it's all "fake" and I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but Nia is a big woman and if she landed on Alexa's chest the wrong way at WrestleMania maybe something happened and Alexa needed a fix?


----------



## Zappers

Can I be(can we all be) honest about something.

If that little Jerkoff didn't say on twitter what he did, would anyone look at those two recent pics at the pool and think she got work done recently?

I for one would NOT. I see really no difference from I've seen before of her or what I know of her pictures , bodybuilding days, etc...

To prove my point further. NOT ONE twitter follower that made a comment on her page asked or questioned this. Not one. They all either said wow, really hot, posted a gif, etc....


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> All pure speculation on my part here but going up such a small amount seems silly...
> 
> I'm starting to think something happened to cause a health concern and she needed to get something fixed... assuming she previously had them done as some have pointed out... it's possible one popped or something
> 
> I mean I know it's all "fake" and I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but Nia is a big woman and if she landed on Alexa's chest the wrong way at WrestleMania maybe something happened and Alexa needed a fix?


Maybe. But unless she talks about it we'll never really know.


----------



## Zappers

Exactly 4 days ago. Which would mean the surgery is less time. Again AMAZING short recovery.


----------



## Zappers

Ok, so this is January 2018. Errrrr. She needs more breast work? Not saying it didn't happen. But come on Alexa , really? You were feeling insecure?


----------



## Zappers

And how can we forget this from last year.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Really? That's what this has come to? I highly doubt she got implants otherwise we wouldn't see her on TV for weeks. Billie Kay and Peyton Royce weren't seen for weeks when they got theirs. Try harder next time rumor mill!


----------



## Tommy-V

Yeah, Peyton and Billie both went a couple months without wrestling a match after they got theirs done.

They seem the same size to me. People just haven't notice her boobs before since they usually are looking at her butt.


----------



## Zappers

Have know idea. Looks very similar to what we saw today.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Tommy-V said:


> They seem the same size to me. *People just haven't notice her boobs before since they usually are looking at her butt.*


 I'm part of this crowd of people.


----------



## Mr. I

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987028484085215232


There's some surgical gauze visible at the bottom.


----------



## Zappers

Mr. I said:


> There's some surgical gauze visible at the bottom.


It's the bikini top fray.


----------



## Mr. I

Zappers said:


> Errrrr. No. It's the bikini top.


There is a handy red circle pointing you, use it.










Right where there would be surgical wounds after such an operation.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

Mr. I said:


> Right where there would be surgical wounds after such an operation.


I really don't know what to say if you think that's where the surgical wounds for breast enlargement surgery are... 

The scars/wounds are typically well under the breast, making them nearly invisible to the naked eye unless you're having sex with the woman or playing with her breasts... your red circle where you believe a bandage exists post surgery is well below the under-boob area where a scar would be...


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> I really don't know what to say if you think that's where the surgical wounds for breast enlargement surgery are...
> 
> The scars/wounds are typically well under the breast, making them nearly invisible to the naked eye unless you're having sex with the woman or playing with her breasts... your red circle where you believe a bandage exists post surgery is well below the under-boob area where a scar would be...


Now, now, he's a doctor. Give him his due. We all know doctors advise to use gauze EXACTLY like the one he posted days after surgery.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Now, now, he's a doctor. Give him his due. We all know doctors advise to use gauze EXACTLY like the one he posted days after surgery.


I'll go with "Who is a cannabis doctor smoking too much of his own product for $800, Alex"


----------



## mshea1

Zappers said:


> Some guy, will call him Jerkoff on twitter.
> 
> 
> _casey michael
> ‏ @ifyouseekcasey
> Apr 17
> 
> So theirs a RUMOR that Alexa went under the knife and that’s why she hasn’t been used this week.
> _


Not a rumour. I don't see how Casey is a jerkoff for stating a fact which Post Wrestling has confirmed.


----------



## MERPER

mshea1 said:


> Not a rumour. I don't see how Casey is a jerkoff for stating a fact which Post Wrestling has confirmed.


How did post wrestling confirm it?

I work in sports news media... everything is a rumor or based on sources until the team, the player or the agent confirms it.

So, unless Alexa or someone close to her (family, friend) confirms it then it is not confirmed.

Maybe they have a source or sources telling them it is true but those sources could also know nothing and are just feeding them B.S.

I've never even heard of Post Wrestling before so I can't say I believe their confirmation.


----------



## Jokerface17

If she got a boob job then she wouldn’t physically be able to be up and out about tanning if she was still at the point of needing gauze


----------



## JC00

This is the last i'm gonna post about it. It's obvious she got something done.

-Advertised for South Africa when the dates were announced but as StarsFan24 posted she was removed from ads weeks ago
-Did a pre-taped segment on Raw this week which was likely filmed the week before. 
-Someone obviously heard something about Alexa and ran to that squared circle sirens guy 
-Post-WM would be the ideal time to do it as outside of the South Africa shows Raw isn't doing any house shows before Backlash only episodes of Raw, which as we seen they could have done some pre-taped segments for a few weeks
-Apparently she's been pulled from being advertised for this week's Raw and the week after but is being advertised for the May 7th Raw as shown here











Which as you can see that's an updated as of this week as it has guys that came over in the shake-up listed


----------



## Alvaro

she had surgery, but I think it was minor surgery and not a breast augmentation.


----------



## Mr. I

MERPER said:


> I really don't know what to say if you think that's where the surgical wounds for breast enlargement surgery are...
> 
> The scars/wounds are typically well under the breast, making them nearly invisible to the naked eye unless you're having sex with the woman or playing with her breasts... your red circle where you believe a bandage exists post surgery is well below the under-boob area where a scar would be...


Six seconds on google.

NSFW.


----------



## Zappers

mshea1 said:


> Not a rumour. I don't see how Casey is a jerkoff for stating a fact which Post Wrestling has confirmed.


He's a little worm Perez Hilton gossip Jerkoff. SEVERAL wrestlers have him blocked. He's 100% scum.


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> This is the last i'm gonna post about it. It's obvious she got something done.
> 
> -Advertised for South Africa when the dates were announced but as StarsFan24 posted she was removed from ads weeks ago
> -Did a pre-taped segment on Raw this week which was likely filmed the week before.
> -Someone obviously heard something about Alexa and ran to that squared circle sirens guy
> -Post-WM would be the ideal time to do it as outside of the South Africa shows Raw isn't doing any house shows before Backlash only episodes of Raw, which as we seen they could have done some pre-taped segments for a few weeks
> -Apparently she's been pulled from being advertised for this week's Raw and the week after but is being advertised for the May 7th Raw as shown here


Ok, so that's 21 days and she's gonna take bumps in the ring post surgery. Good luck Alexa. Remember (not me) but people complain you don't take bumps. You better go all out at Backlash. Twisted Bliss should be fun.


Like I said. Nia win ONLY because of this. Hmmm And if Alexa dosen't win the title back at Backlash. Oh boy. Off TV for three weeks, then loses again. Ronda the new darling by management. Told ya, rough business. This was an insane decision by her if it's true. Absolute insanity if she got work done that was NOT for emergency repair or health reasons.

I tell you, women and their body issues. Don't want to hear the "it's their body, and it makes them feel confident" crap. It's 100% sexual bottom line. Unless you are in an accident, born with a deformity, cancer, etc... Any work done on your chest is to look good for guys and pressure from other women. Now let's look at the person in hand. She's been in the spotlight even before wrestling. TONS of people have seen her in videos, pictures, and live in person. NOBODY, went of jeez, nice average girl but she has a really small chest... NEXT. Yet you find THOUSANDS and THOUSANDS of responses on twitter/instagram/ forums saying beautiful girl, you look gorgeous today, so pretty, such a great person, etc... to all her pictures posted by HER. Yet for some reason it's not good enough. She has a fiance, not currently looking to play the field. What's the point.

Now look what's happening. She NEVER posts sexual pics, 99% are her covered up. Mostly fun stuff, or pictures from a WWE event. So she decides hey, I gonna take this bikini photo and show off a little. Test the waters if you will. Yeah, Go look at her twitter/instagram/ forums now. You'll see harassing comments, hey nice titties, like to F you so hard, rude gifs of cartoons jerking off, etc... and worse. 

Wonder if she's thinking the whole thing over.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Ghost115

People are really twisting their panties over this [emoji23] so what if she had the surgery.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Ghost115 said:


> People are really twisting their panties over this [emoji23] so what if she had the surgery.


Well, she IS the first woman in WWE and show business overall to do this, so obviously people are losing their mind over it.

:duck


Seriously, these threads are unbearable right now.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> -Post-WM would be the ideal time to do it as outside of the South Africa shows Raw isn't doing any house shows before Backlash only episodes of Raw, which as we seen they could have done some pre-taped segments for a few weeks
> -Apparently she's been pulled from being advertised for this week's Raw and the week after but is being advertised for the May 7th Raw as shown here



I still don't understand why they would pull her from Raw completely, especially when she's still currently involved in the title picture until she gets her re-match. If she just wasn't doing anything right now I would get it. She could have appeared on the show, in the arena, without working a match. Not to mention that Backlash would seem way too soon to be wrestling again, anyway. Why not have Nia beat Alexa's ass again on Raw after Mania and then give her 6-8 weeks off rather than building a re-match with these little pre-taped segments? 

A lot of weird stuff I don't get about this story. Guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> I still don't understand why they would pull her from Raw completely, especially when she's still currently involved in the title picture until she gets her re-match. If she just wasn't doing anything right now I would get it. She could have appeared on the show, in the arena, without working a match. Not to mention that Backlash would seem way too soon to be wrestling again, anyway. Why not have Nia beat Alexa's ass again on Raw after Mania and then give her 6-8 weeks off?
> 
> A lot of weird stuff I don't get about this story. Guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


Easier to pre-tape segments to keep Bliss and Nia going than to completely ditch it for 1-2 months and have Nia randomly feud with Sasha or Bayley or Riott Squad.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Easier to pre-tape segments to keep Bliss and Nia going than to completely ditch it for 1-2 months and have Nia randomly feud with Sasha or Bayley or Riott Squad.


In my scenario the feud would have been over the night after Mania. Nia could have really destroyed her, you could have written Alexa off the show for a while with an injury angle and make Nia look like an even bigger monster. I wasn't suggesting they should interrupt the feud and then start it all over again when she returns. Nia could have moved on to someone else.

If they want to keep it going it wouldn't have been difficult for Alexa to get on a plane, fly to St. Louis, do an actual segment with Nia on the show and really add something new to the story. WWE are not known for giving their talent a ton of time off for no serious reason, just out of the kindness of their hearts. Even if you can't wrestle, they'll still usually make you show up to work.


----------



## Zappers

I like how there's more than the usual regulars who post (and "like" posts) on this specific thread telling the regulars to come down.

And I like how some regulars like telling other regulars how to have an opinion of such odd news. I mean seriously. Bottom line I feel sorry for Alexa, I really do. Still like her, and want her to do well in the WWE. Will always support her wrestling in the WWE and stick up for her. But the woman apparently still has body issues deeper than anyone could know. Sad actually.

True story, I have a cousin that in her early forties. Very attractive, steady boyfriend for about 8 years guy won't commit) She is a high executive at Federal Express. Very independent, probably, no joke makes more than Alexa does at this point in her career. Anyway got breasts implants three years ago. Because, get this, wanted to fit in and look younger like some of her friends & her boyfriends friends. She's a very insecure person. Her parents, my Aunt & Uncle were in shock. They weren't giant or anything, in fact she looks almost no different, Well she is starting to have problems with the work & needs to go back at some point. She regrets its everyday. Meanwhile her sister, older is even more small chested. Was a professional soccer cheerleader, except for when she was cheerleading and doing promotion for the team dresses very down and conservative in real life. Happy as can be, married, 1 child, not as wealthy. Loving life, couldn't be better. She can talk to anybody, etc... Was, IS still very attractive, hense her early career. This is what Alexa could be, and not be like the other sister.

P.S. - 3ku1 must be losing his mind. LOL


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, she IS the first woman in WWE and show business overall to do this, so obviously people are losing their mind over it.
> 
> :duck
> 
> 
> Seriously, these threads are unbearable right now.


Yes, I get it. But if you are alluding to the Iconic Duo. Yeah, the both of them look ridiculous now. AND they did it because they were enhancing onscreen characters, which is SEX and TITILLATION. They need this because their skills aren't like some of the other women at this point in their careers. They are throwbacks to the Attitude Era. Most of those women did the same thing. Remember Lita, yeah. Broke neck, giant rack, and sex promos. Don't care about her glorious early days. Nobody cares. That's what's she's remembered for. It's the reverse for Trish Stratus, started with the sex but wound up mixing in some good wrestling later on.

Alexa Bliss character is based off being a pissed of little feisty heel, with incredible promo skills. The looks are secondary and a bonus imo. Everything else is first and more important. Let's not go down the bad road.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

People should really calm down until there's any confirmation as to what happened from any reliable source. You guys are all arguing over a report "procedure" from a fairly random source as if it has to be a breast thing, when who knows what(if anything) it is.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JTB33b

This is all Nia's fault for being a bully.


----------



## Alvaro

the postwrestling.com said "minor cosmetic surgery" so I think it's not a breast augmentation, but something on the skin, a laser surgery or a rhinoplasty


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Alvaro said:


> the postwrestling.com said "minor cosmetic surgery" so I think it's not a breast augmentation, but something on the skin, a laser surgery or a rhinoplasty


Again, have know idea. But I talked before about her inside nose being cauterized. She has done this procedure before. She has mentioned it's to the stop bleeding, from being broken in the past. She said her nose bleeds without reason because of being broke so many times.

And as we all saw on Raw, it looked to be blood(or something) around the nostril after the Ember Moon match. She even touched her nose and looked at her hand. And not in a "selling way" either. That was a genuine feeling her nose because she noticed something.


----------



## JC00

Ohio yesterday.


@nataliebfit ・・・
Did cardio today with an old friend &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56471; #30in30wecandoit •


----------



## Zappers

:duck

Now she's doing cardio yesterday.... in Ohio. This whole story is amazing.


----------



## erebos

Intensive cardio training is not recommended during the first two weeks as it may prevent optimal healing of the scars.


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987796155458310144


----------



## Justin0386




----------



## KC Armstrong

Looks like she's starting with the cryptic social media bullshit again. By far my #1 pet peeve with her.


----------



## JC00

After the last few days I wouldn't exactly call that cryptic. Especially when she is liking tweets like this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987738550430027777


----------



## Wildcat410

Lets put the bullshit about her boobs behind this thread (thankful I wasn't around for most of that) and get back to posting neat things. Like pics of Larry-Steve and Frankie!


----------



## JC00

Wildcat410 said:


> Like pics of Larry-Steve and Frankie!












Just a few months ago Larry-Steve actually fit into the vest Frankie is wearing


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Looks like she's starting with the cryptic social media bullshit again. By far my #1 pet peeve with her.


What would be your second pet peeve with her?


----------



## mshea1

Zappers said:


> He's a little worm Perez Hilton gossip Jerkoff. SEVERAL wrestlers have him blocked. He's 100% scum.


He has also a great track record and is right on this story.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

mshea1 said:


> He has also a great track record and is right on this story.


But it dosen't make him right for spreading around information that's not his to be given out. He's a worm.


----------



## JC00

alexa_bliss_wwe_So glad I could be here for your baby celebration @kailynklein103 !!! Was also happy to be your glam fairy for the day &#55356;&#57216;&#55357;&#56470;✨


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Mama Bliss following her everywhere these days


----------



## JC00




----------



## Wildcat410

JC00 said:


> Just a few months ago Larry-Steve actually fit into the vest Frankie is wearing


Yeah I remember that gif. Frankie is like Larry-Steve's 'lil brother. Getting them clothing hand-me-downs.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

*Stay Focused
*


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

^She's there and she's in full ring gear... not saying that means she'll have a match or even be at ringside but again, if she had a significant breast enhancement surgery I doubt she is even there let alone in her gear


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^She's there and she's in full ring gear... not saying that means she'll have a match or even be at ringside but again, if she had a significant breast enhancement surgery I doubt she is even there let alone in her gear



She's gonna be in a 10-woman tag. You don't necessarily have to take a lot of bumps in that kind of match, but still. We don't know the details of what exactly she got done, but if it had been anything major there is no fucking way she would be anywhere near a ring less than 2 weeks later. They would never take the risk of anything happening there. Just like they would never have allowed Maryse to be anywhere near a ring as soon as they found out about her pregnancy. Something can always go wrong, someone can always bump into you (especially with as many people in the ring as there will be tonight). Even if she never tags into the match and just runs away from Nia it wouldn't make a difference.

Also, Mr. Twitter Rumor Guy did claim that Alexa would miss TV this week as well, didn't he? Guess his sources aren't that great after all.


----------



## MERPER

^ I believe there are pretty strict rules, if not laws passed in several states, that prohibit wrestlers with injuries or ones shortly removed from surgical procedures from even being ringside for matches because, as you said, it's too risky... one wrong move or bump could cause serious issues. Imagine one woman running to the corner she's in, missing their mark/spot, nailing Alexa on the ropes and sending an unsuspecting Alexa flying into the barricade or something... 

as I said a few days ago, my guess is she had a very minor procedure on something (some rumors were saying nose/deviated septum) that required her to miss RAW last week and that's it


----------



## MERPER

well, i don't like that she didn't compete in the match and wore a t-shirt the entire time over her normal ring gear


----------



## starsfan24

Mr. Twitter guy only claimed last week. 

As JC00 said earlier if it was to fix something wrong with her current ones or to go up in just one size (which I’m assuming if that was it she didn’t go up more than one size or two tops) the recovery time is very small. Although it definitely could’ve been something with her nose. I have no idea at this point. Looking forward to the match at backlash.


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> Mr. Twitter guy only claimed last week.
> 
> As JC00 said earlier if it was to fix something wrong with her current ones or to go up in just one size (which I’m assuming if that was it she didn’t go up more than one size or two tops) the recovery time is very small. Although it definitely could’ve been something with her nose. I have no idea at this point. Looking forward to the match at backlash.


I know modern medicine is fantastic these days. But people do realize when you go up a size, one has to take out the old ones and insert new ones. Either way it's trauma to the tissues regardless of how big or small. 

Don't know if anyone had the misfortune of getting surgery before but that's the truth reality. For crying out loud I had a cut on my hand which required a small amount of stitches. (6 to be exact) That wound was tender & sore for WEEKS. Can't imagine what a large plastic oval the size bigger than a couple hockey pucks being yanked out through a 3 inch incision THEN stuffed back in a plastic oval bigger than the one before. They pull and prod and yank (and use tools that would make you sick) all in that area where every breathing movement you feel it.

And all for what? She trying to land a guy? Impress her pregnant friend? LOL Alexa could be -A Cup and the line of guys/gals would be from Ohio to Florida just for chance to be around her.


----------



## starsfan24

From JC00's post:

"In my practice, I find that swelling after upsizing is much less than after primary breast augmentation and my patients are back to normal activities in 2-3 weeks. The implants will settle into place quicker than with primary breast augmentation."

By Backlash it'll be about 3 weeks? Maybe a tad more maybe less. Obviously normal activities doesn't equal wrestling bumps, but we'll have to see if she does anything next week as she just stood on the apron tonight.


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> From JC00's post:
> 
> "In my practice, I find that swelling after upsizing is much less than after primary breast augmentation and my patients are back to normal activities in 2-3 weeks. The implants will settle into place quicker than with primary breast augmentation."
> 
> By Backlash it'll be about 3 weeks? Maybe a tad more maybe less. Obviously normal activities doesn't equal wrestling bumps, but we'll have to see if she does anything next week as she just stood on the apron tonight.


Yeah, well she aint a "normal" patient and dosen't have a "normal job". She's basically a professional stuntwoman. Who running the ropes for 30 seconds would destroy any normal woman.


----------



## starsfan24

Zappers said:


> Yeah, well she aint a "normal" patient and dosen't have a "normal job". She's basically a professional stuntwoman.


Yeah I'm aware. I said that.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

I heard from someone I consider a very good source in WWE that she had a minor nose procedure. 

Apparently in the match on the RAW after WrestleMania, Ember Moon caught her and did some kind of damage (not broken nose obviously, but something else)... and she had to have a very minor surgery to fix it which required a 2-week absence from ringside.

Take it for what it's worth, believe me or don't... just passing along what I heard. As I've said before, I don't care if she did get her boobs done cause my focus is always on her face and booty.


----------



## JC00

Ya that doesn't make any sense. 

Bliss was pulled from the South African tour before WM. Updated ads for the tour proved that.
Her promo last week was pre-taped the week before(same day as the match vs Nia & Ember). How would they've known that day she'd get a nose injury in the match that night? 
She had an unmodified shirt on last night which would indicate she wasn't wearing one of her normal ring gear tops. 
That was clearly surgical tape in the bikini pic she posted


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Ya that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Bliss was pulled from the South African tour before WM. Updated ads for the tour proved that.
> Her promo last week was pre-taped the week before(same day as the match vs Nia & Ember). How would they've known that day she'd get a nose injury in the match that night?
> She had an unmodified shirt on last night which would indicate she wasn't wearing one of her normal ring gear tops.
> That was clearly surgical tape in the bikini pic she posted


Knowing full well that no women are at the Greatest Rumble PPV. 

They couldn't have this storyline where Alexa would be doing promos leading up to Backlash? Just last year Alexa went long stretches without any in ring action. The whole point of the storyline is to AVOID Nia because she's a bully. Regardless of surgery/injury/100% healthy they could have done the same story line. Alexa basically avoided any contact with Nia before WM, with Mickie taking all the punishment. Like I've said before. It's all very weird/odd. Because that would mean some writer come up with this whole avoid Nia and call her a bully to buy time because a wrestler is going to out of ring action. Would this be a first? I think so. This writer should get an award. Normally, and when I say normally, I mean 99.99% of time. When a wrestler is going to out of action or suspended or fired they just do an injury explanation, never mention it, or the wrestler gets hurt(faked) on TV. None of this happened with Alexa. And why wasn't she crushed by Nia on Raw instead of Ember Moon? Wouldn't that alone sell the "I'm scared of Nia, she's a bully" promos more?

These are legitimate points to bring up imho.

And Alexa has wore a shirt like that(not cut, not tied off) several times in house shows. And even at least once on RAW. Regardless, I clearly said in the other thread, it looked a little fuller.


----------



## Alvaro

maybe she has a Breast Lift Surgery


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988821725906374659


----------



## Jersey

Real tits, fake tits I don't really give a shit but JFC she's perfect.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

First Iconic get fake tits, now Bliss. Is John Lauranitis back or something?


----------



## JC00

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> First Iconic get fake tits, now Bliss. Is John Lauranitis back or something?


Bliss had them long before she got into wrestling


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

Does anyone else find it strange Nia still doesn't have her personal plates on the title belt? Usually they do this right after a match in which a belt changes hands.

Between that and how short the match was at Wrestlemania I am wondering if she didn't actually sustain an injury of some sort during that match to require a surgery. An injury that required them to do a swerve from the original plan mid-match which is why Nia's belt plates are not made/ready.

I like pretending to be a detective with this so just throwing something else out there...


----------



## mshea1

Zappers said:


> But it dosen't make him right for spreading around information that's not his to be given out. He's a worm.


According to who? It is a common surgery that we will see the results of. 

Anyway this Meltzer backed up Casey and John Pollock stated that Alexa had breast augmentation. You and others are starting to look very foolish now.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Zappers said:


> But it dosen't make him right for spreading around information that's not his to be given out. He's a worm.


He may be a snake but not on this he isn't. Whoever from wwe ran and blurted it to him is the snake. He's doing what every reporter does, he heard from someone he deems reliable and reported it



mshea1 said:


> According to who? It is a common surgery that we will see the results of.
> 
> Anyway this Meltzer backed up Casey and John Pollock stated that Alexa had breast augmentation. You and others are starting to look very foolish now.


Let's be clear here. Meltzer & Pollock weren't told shit. They are going off of that Casey guy and visual confirmation which is her missing South Africa, appearing via pre-tape last week, pictures and her not wrestling at all in the match last night.


----------



## MERPER

^Again, just to be clear, none of those 3 things are evidence of anything.

Again, not saying she didn't get something... maybe even breast enhancement surgery... done... cause it is entirely possible.

But, her missing a trip around the world, appearing via pre-tape for a show... and not wrestling in a match (btw, other women didn't wrestle in that match last night) are not evidence of anything.

She has not wrestled at other shows and done pre-tape segments many times in the past. Was she getting something operated on every one of those times, too?

Is she not entitled to a break and missing an out-of-country trip after going so long nonstop for them?

Using those things as evidence of a procedure are not accurate.


----------



## Jersey

It's so hard to practice nofap when Torrie & Alexa both release bikini pics on the same day.


----------



## punishedpat76

Where is the direct quote from Meltzer? I haven’t seen it.


----------



## Ghost115

KC Armstrong said:


>




She’s gorgeous


----------



## Jersey

still at those new Bliss pics.


----------



## RamPaige

Top tier women in the WWE when it comes to attractiveness along with Thea and Becky Lynch. Emma was up there too before she was released.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Carter84

I'm a boob expert lol and they have had fillers in them as she has an little frame and they wouldn't get that big, but who cares she is one fine looking woman.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Fine like wine


----------



## starsfan24

The observer said new implants were put in. Now we can finally put this to bed and move on.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> The observer said new implants were put in. Now we can finally put this to bed and move on.


Direct link? Thanks.


----------



## starsfan24

Zappers said:


> Direct link? Thanks.


I don't have the observer so I can't check the direct link from there, but this was sent to me by a friend.

https://411mania.com/wrestling/latest-details-alexa-bliss-cosmetic-surgery/


----------



## elevenSix

You guys talk about her boobs for like 10 pages now, post some damn pics!


----------



## BringBackTV14

starsfan24 said:


> The observer said new implants were put in. Now we can finally put this to bed and move on.


Gonna come off like a dick here but oh well. But in absolutely no way should Meltzer get credit or be treated like "oh well Meltzer reported it, that's that. 

Anyone that has been paying attention can see that's what happened.

-Taken the Africa tour
-Appears in a promo shot the week before 
-That Casey guy says he was told she had surgery
-New bikini pics
-Appears on Raw in a match but doesn't wrestle at all

You and me have as much knowledge on this as him. 

Not trying to have a go at you but I just dislike how "Mr. P-p-p-plans change" reports obvious stuff and he gets credit.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Move baldie move


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> I don't have the observer so I can't check the direct link from there, but this was sent to me by a friend.
> 
> https://411mania.com/wrestling/latest-details-alexa-bliss-cosmetic-surgery/


Oh, alright. Yeah I don't have access to that either.

So I guess until Alexa herself or WWE makes an announcement, we'll all have to wonder. Because NOBODY, absolutely NOBODY actually believes Alexa has called, emailed, texted, whatever ANY of these tabloid wrestling forums and confirmed anything.

All very fun to say the least. Probably had something done. But to say and spread a rumor(not you, Meltzer) like it's gold, that she 100% had old ones taken out and new implants put it is bizarre.

Maybe one ruptured, maybe one was harden, maybe they had to fixed, maybe it's a lift, maybe replaced. Until Alexa says something herself, nobody knows anything. All speculation.

Chick is wearing a padded halter bikini top, and people are losing their minds. That's all we know. LOL

P.S. - Someone email these guys and ask them. WHEN EXACTLY did the surgery take place. I want to know the EXACT day.

Know a girl that wants breast augmentation done. She needs to get back to normal activities quickly. Given that Alexa will be wrestling(as far as we know) at Backlash. That's EXACTLY 27 days of recovery window. One day and two weeks short of normal recovery time. All of this 27 days is IF, IF she had surgery on April 10th, the very next day after she was at a live RAW event in another state. So every day after the 10th is even shorter.

Then factor in the 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th Instagram photos of her around and about shopping, make up office, visiting friends, and plane trip.

Again. Not going to doubt the breast work anymore. Just looking for this amazing doctor.

Also would like to hand it the WWE and their great safety and wellness policy. Thank god they protect their wrestlers from any further injury from such recent surgeries. Thank you guys. Great job. They would NEVER risk a performer or risk being sued themselves for allowing a performer to be near a ring let alone on the apron during a tag match after such surgery. Or allow even a simple easy fall to the back. Whew!. Thank god that didn't happen.

And while were at it, I want to congratulate WWE again on their amazing knowledge of medicine and health. Only they would BOOK and STORYLINE a performer to be at an event and time it so perfectly that her recovery ends just right at the event day. Amazing. Like we all have seen COUNTLESS times before, where performers get injured and they are put them in storylines and scheduled them to perform at an event while recovery is still happening. Amazing! Bravo guys! Bravo! Because as we all know every single person heals exactly the same way and exactly the perfect time the doctor says they will be healed. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Zappers

Nothing like recovery time at a Disney resort.

Be safe Alexa, stay away from that slide. :jericho2


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm not even religious and yet here I am praying for some actual wrestling related news just so we can stop talking about her tits already.

I'll take anything at this point, really.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## mshea1

BringBackTV14 said:


> He may be a snake but not on this he isn't. Whoever from wwe ran and blurted it to him is the snake. He's doing what every reporter does, he heard from someone he deems reliable and reported it
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear here. Meltzer & Pollock weren't told shit. They are going off of that Casey guy and visual confirmation which is her missing South Africa, appearing via pre-tape last week, pictures and her not wrestling at all in the match last night.


This dude will obviously never admit to being wrong


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## punishedpat76

Good lord, is she trying to break the Internet?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

punishedpat76 said:


> Good lord, is she trying to break the Internet?


Soon enough she will.


----------



## MERPER

if she ever starts posting booty pics like Mandy Rose does the internet will break


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 The Most Beautifullest Thing In This World.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey

very pretty


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## punishedpat76

They’re driving to Montreal together? That’s a long drive from Connecticut.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


>



:sodone :sodone


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


>


Whose Instagram is that? Where those photos come from? Thanks


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Whose Instagram is that? Where those photos come from? Thanks


She's doing another Champs Sports takeover on their snapchat today, so I assume that's what this is.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> She's doing another Champs Sports takeover on their snapchat today, so I assume that's what this is.


Oh. Good photos.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Good photos.



That's a bit of an understatement in my opinion.

:duck


I hope they're shooting something cool if she gets dressed up like that. I doubt she did that just for this snapchat thing.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> That's a bit of an understatement in my opinion.
> 
> :duck
> 
> 
> I hope they're shooting something cool if she gets dressed up like that. I doubt she did that just for this snapchat thing.


Question. So I look that up. Only thing I saw.

"Alexa Bliss is the WWE Superstar that will be taking over the Champs Sports Snapchat account during tonight's RAW episode"

Does that mean she'll be doing that instead of appearing on Raw? That would be disappointing.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Question. So I look that up. Only thing I saw.
> 
> "Alexa Bliss is the WWE Superstar that will be taking over the Champs Sports Snapchat account during tonight's RAW episode"
> 
> Does that mean she'll be doing that instead of appearing on Raw? That would be disappointing.



No. The last time she did it she wrestled Asuka that night. Doesn't affect Raw.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> No. The last time she did it she wrestled Asuka that night. Doesn't affect Raw.


Oh, ok. So at the very least she'll be on TV in some fashion.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Oh, ok. So at the very least she'll be on TV in some fashion.


not necessarily... he's just saying that her doing this doesn't mean she WON'T be on tv... that doesn't mean she WILL be on tv for sure

I mean any week they don't get her on at some point is surprising (and stupid) but her doing this snapchat takeover thing is not a guarantee she will or will not be on tv


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> not necessarily... he's just saying that her doing this doesn't mean she WON'T be on tv... that doesn't mean she WILL be on tv for sure
> 
> I mean any week they don't get her on at some point is surprising (and stupid) but her doing this snapchat takeover thing is not a guarantee she will or will not be on tv


Just seems like a unnecessary trip to Canada if she doesn't make an appearance imho. Not to mention the drive because the plane cancellation. Hope she is on TV tonight that's all I'm saying.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Just seems like a unnecessary trip to Canada if she doesn't make an appearance imho. Not to mention the drive because the plane cancellation. Hope she is on TV tonight that's all I'm saying.


I totally get you and agree.

I once asked Cena when he was at work why superstars need to show up to PPVs or TV if they aren't used (like think R. Truth for instance) and he explained it very well...

1) writers don't release scripts until hours before an event so they have to assume they will be used

2) there is a lot that goes on backstage we don't see... segments being filmed for future use, wwe.com stuff, merchandise stuff, photoshoots, etc.

3) never know when they may get called on in emergency... while it rarely happens, for instance, someone could get hurt or sick pre-match and they need another person on the roster to fill the spot on short notice

4) they're all under contract so like any job it's their responsibility to show up for work


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Just seems like a unnecessary trip to Canada if she doesn't make an appearance imho. Not to mention the drive because the plane cancellation. Hope she is on TV tonight that's all I'm saying.



She does have a championship re-match on Sunday, so I would expect her to be on the show tonight, at least a little backstage interview or something like that.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> She does have a championship re-match on Sunday, so I would expect her to be on the show tonight, at least a little backstage interview or something like that.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## MERPER

Well, she was on TV... but, not gonna lie, if she isn't at least in her in-ring gear they might as well hold her off of it.

Not saying she has to wrestle every single week as that is not possible but at least give us something to look at.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Anybody watch last night's Ride Along episode?


----------



## Zappers

As you can see from this weeks Blissful Moment, she was wearing that outfit from earlier in the day. Impressive, see did that promo all in the same night. It was really good.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Anybody watch last night's Ride Along episode?


Yes. Thought is really good, just wish it was longer. Love her reaction when Braun mentioned the bathroom thing. She was like, are you serious? Or when Braun brought up biscuit thing or not getting that kiss. Her reaction, loved it. 

And the ending, when Braun picked her up. That was 100% pure no script moment.(99% on ride alongs are, but some things look set up) Alexa had no idea he was going to say that or what he wanted to do. You could see it in her face. Very funny and cute. And then you got Titus commenting on it, she was cracking up.

FYI, somebody need to do some gifs of this episode. There were several great Alexa face expressions. AND the forum needs to add a gif of when she spit the water to the list for us to use.


P.S. - On a side note don't you hate when a trailer shows something that's NOT in the actual show. That happened last night. When she was feeding him, they cut showing her recoil back and laugh when he snapped at the french frie. (it cut to the view of the back out side car) AND when she throws the french fries at him. They didn't show that.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Yes. Thought is really good, just wish it was longer. Love her reaction when Braun mentioned the bathroom thing. She was like, are you serious? Or when Braun brought up biscuit thing or not getting that kiss. Her reaction, loved it.
> 
> And the ending, when Braun picked her up. That was 100% pure no script moment.(99% on ride alongs are, but some things look set up) Alexa had no idea he was going to say that or what he wanted to do. You could see it in her face. Very funny and cute. And then you got Titus commenting on it, she was cracking up.
> 
> FYI, somebody need to do some gifs of this episode. There were several great Alexa face expressions. AND the forum needs to add a gif of when she spit the water to the list for us to use.
> 
> 
> P.S. - On a side note don't you hate when a trailer shows something that's NOT in the actual show. That happened last night. When she was feeding him, they cut showing her recoil back and laugh when he snapped at the french frie. (it cut to the view of the back out side car) AND when she throws the french fries at him. They didn't show that.


 I just finished watching it. Man these two (Alexa & Braun) are very entertaining together. I like the chemistry they posses. I don't blame Braun for wanting a kiss from Bliss, I mean what man wouldn't? I would like for a part two of them Bliss & Braun.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> I just finished watching it. Man these two (Alexa & Braun) are very entertaining together. I like the chemistry they posses.



They are clearly going out of their way to put these two together. From the beginning of the episode you can tell that Dana Brooke usually travels with Braun (think they showed up together when Alexa was filming the Sheamus workout as well), but they wanted Bliss and Braun together for Ride Along even though they have never been on TV together, so WWE obviously sees something. They pushed this "romance" angle a lot on their social media, too.

However, I think this is probably the last we've seen of Team LittleBig for now. Unless they're doing another Mixed Tag tournament next year, which I doubt (think that was a one-time deal with facebook), I really don't know what else you could do with them. Can't have Bliss managing him or something along those lines, wouldn't fit Strowman's character at all. He's probably the most over babyface whose thing is destroying everyone and everything in sight, while Alexa is the #1 chicken shit heel in the women's division. No chance of them collaborating on Raw, unfortunately.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> They are clearly going out of their way to put these two together. From the beginning of the episode you can tell that Dana Brooke usually travels with Braun (think they showed up together when Alexa was filming the Sheamus workout as well), but they wanted Bliss and Braun together for Ride Along even though they have never been on TV together, so WWE obviously sees something. They pushed this "romance" angle a lot on their social media, too.
> 
> However, I think this is probably the last we've seen of Team LittleBig for now. Unless they're doing another Mixed Tag tournament next year, which I doubt (think that was a one-time deal with facebook), I really don't know what else you could do with them. Can't have Bliss managing him or something along those lines, wouldn't fit Strowman's character at all. He's probably the most over babyface whose thing is destroying everyone and everything in sight, while Alexa is the #1 chicken shit heel in the women's division. No chance of them collaborating on Raw, unfortunately.


 That's cool but I still think they'll reunite let's not forget mr. negative ALEXA HASN'T TURNED BABYFACE YET.


----------



## MERPER

There are so many women on the active roster at the moment and only 4-6 a week can get air time and into a real match/storyline. 

At some point, Alexa won't be in the championship picture if for no other reason than giving her a bit of a break.

However, they will still want to get her TV time and fans will still want to see her so one way to make that work is with Braun, in his corner, in some way. I am not saying it will be in a "classic manager/valet" sense but there are certainly ways they can do this.


----------



## Black Metal

I watched Ride Along since I liked LilBig. They have some fun huge small chemistry. The Mixed Match Challenge made for some fun moments and teams. Then again WWE is foolish to capitalize on some of them. I detest they never followed up with a RoseGold idea past the week they were on.


----------



## Zappers

Regardless if they put Alexa and Braun together ever again. At least one thing is for sure, the two of them made the most of it. And it worked. There were others that worked well together too from the mixed match, but Alexa/Braun actually had a story. Many of the other teams had a lot of fun playing off each other, but that's where it kinda ended. Look at it this way, the pair got a Ride Along. Not saying nothing is coming down the pike for other teams to get one, but I kinda doubt it. If they did, they would've had the other car be another team on last nights episode.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## JC00

holy hell


----------



## KC Armstrong

Can't wait to see this side of her on TV one day. Won't happen anytime soon, but maybe in a year or two.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Braun supports the cause, too.

:duck


----------



## Jersey

I think they'll put on another good match sunday. Not many thought WM between was good but I thought it wasn't bad, it was good for what it was worth.

@JC00 Can you resize the avy ?


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> I think they'll put on another good match sunday. Not many thought WM between was good but I thought it wasn't bad, it was good for what it was worth.
> 
> @JC00 Can you resize the avy ?


Well considering Nia is over double the weight of Alexa and a foot taller the match was passably entertaining and credible. 

Not sure what Backlash will bring but hopefully something good. I don't see Nia's reign lasting long. A summer length run if that is all I could see if she doesn't immediately drop it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> Well considering Nia is over double the weight of Alexa and a foot taller



I would imagine even Charlotte would have trouble trying to hit that Spanish Fly off the top rope on Nia...

:duck


----------



## Carter84

Here's some pics of Miss Bliss.


----------



## Jersey

With both brands doing dual ppvs hopefully Nia vs Bliss gets enough time and have a good position on the card.


----------



## mshea1

Are there still people pretending that she didn't have surgery?


----------



## MERPER

mshea1 said:


> Are there still people pretending that she didn't have surgery?


is there a single point to this post other than trying to piss people off and derail the thread again?

Do you just enjoy being a troll?


----------



## KC Armstrong

This puppy is bored by all the lame trolls and Bliss haters.


----------



## mshea1

MERPER said:


> is there a single point to this post other than trying to piss people off and derail the thread again?
> 
> Do you just enjoy being a troll?


How is this a troll? There were people 110% stating it didn't happen and shit talking Casey for stating a fact. I've yet to see any admit they were wrong in that.


----------



## MERPER

mshea1 said:


> How is this a troll? There were people 110% stating it didn't happen and shit talking Casey for stating a fact. I've yet to see any admit they were wrong in that.


1) Nobody once said 110% it didn't happen, they listed reasons why they don't believe it happened

2) There is still no 100% proof it DID happen unless you have word from Alexa, someone close to her or photographic evidence

3) It's a troll because the conversation was over and there's no need to go back to it

4) Are you Casey? Are you related to him? Why do you care that people on a message board were "shit talking" him?

5) Casey still deserves shit for putting something personal and private into the public spotlight... regardless of whether he is right or wrong.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

mshea1 said:


> How is this a troll? There were people 110% stating it didn't happen and shit talking Casey for stating a fact. I've yet to see any admit they were wrong in that.


I dont know if people are denying it. Some just wanted to be sure i guess. Few nutjobs though upset she did it. Whatever she wants to do.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> This puppy is bored by all the lame trolls and Bliss haters.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## mshea1

MERPER said:


> 1) Nobody once said 110% it didn't happen, they listed reasons why they don't believe it happened
> 
> 2) There is still no 100% proof it DID happen unless you have word from Alexa, someone close to her or photographic evidence
> 
> 3) It's a troll because the conversation was over and there's no need to go back to it
> 
> 4) Are you Casey? Are you related to him? Why do you care that people on a message board were "shit talking" him?
> 
> 5) Casey still deserves shit for putting something personal and private into the public spotlight... regardless of whether he is right or wrong.


It is okay to admit you were wrong.


----------



## mshea1

Lenny Leonard said:


> I dont know if people are denying it. Some just wanted to be sure i guess. Few nutjobs though upset she did it. Whatever she wants to do.


Never got the outrage. It is 2018 and WWE typically pays for it. Those who get it done historically get an extra push.


----------



## MERPER

mshea1 said:


> It is okay to admit you were wrong.


Again, there is still no definitive evidence I was wrong. Once you have some feel free to show me.

If I was wrong, I don't care one bit. If she got them, awesome, makes her even more perfect. And it has zero impact on what I already love about her.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## mshea1

MERPER said:


> Again, there is still no definitive evidence I was wrong. Once you have some feel free to show me.
> 
> If I was wrong, I don't care one bit. If she got them, awesome, makes her even more perfect. And it has zero impact on what I already love about her.


You clearly do care. If wouldn't have posted as much about it as you did if you didn't.


----------



## Zappers

mshea1 said:


> Are there still people pretending that she didn't have surgery?





mshea1 said:


> You clearly do care. If wouldn't have posted as much about it as you did if you didn't.


Dude, you posted here trying to a rise out of people on purpose by taking a dig at them. Just move on and go talk about wrestling in some other thread. Or maybe try the Anything thread and start a topic on how one could be 110% right or wrong. Or go start a Perez Hilton worm wannabe worship club. Thanks.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Nia & Carmella are the champs but it's Alexa & Charlotte in the graphic.......


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Nia & Carmella are the champs but it's Alexa & Charlotte in the graphic.......



At least Nia is doing the media tour in New York today while Alexa can relax at home for a couple more days. Must be nice for a change after constantly having to do those for a year and a half straight.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> At least Nia is doing the media tour in New York today while Alexa can relax at home for a couple more days. Must be nice for a change after constantly having to do those for a year and a half straight.


I want to see Alexa on hot97 as champion, what are you talking about?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> I want to see Alexa on hot97 as champion, what are you talking about?



No, thanks. Rosenberg gives me douche chills whenever I see him and that show in general is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> No, thanks. Rosenberg gives me douche chills whenever I see him and that show in general is not my cup of tea.


I watch it for Laura sylez but that's a different convo.


----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


> Nia & Carmella are the champs but it's Alexa & Charlotte in the graphic.......


I think it's just a random assortment of choices. None of them correlate with each other besides Nakamura and Styles side by side.



KC Armstrong said:


> At least Nia is doing the media tour in New York today while Alexa can relax at home for a couple more days. Must be nice for a change after constantly having to do those for a year and a half straight.


I wouldn't even be surprised both Moment of Bliss segments were filmed back to back in one day. I know Alexa was on RAW but really only as valet for Mickie. Very stress free. Right?


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ They were not shot in the same day, but it doesn't really matter.

Want to know what is not stress free? This.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## mshea1

Zappers said:


> Dude, you posted here trying to a rise out of people on purpose by taking a dig at them. Just move on and go talk about wrestling in some other thread. Or maybe try the Anything thread and start a topic on how one could be 110% right or wrong. Or go start a Perez Hilton worm wannabe worship club. Thanks.


Or you are just being overly sensitive about a pretty common surgery in Women's Wrestling.


----------



## Zappers

And................ my ignore list got longer.


----------



## MERPER

mshea1 said:


> Or you are just being overly sensitive about a pretty common surgery in Women's Wrestling.


1) it has not been common for women in WWE for the last 15 years or so

2) it's typically a procedure that requires a few months off... she is wrestling in less than a month from the day everyone assumes it occurred until the day of Backlash

3) Many of us are still anxiously awaiting 100% confirmation/proof that the cosmetic procedure she had done was on her breasts 

4) Until you or someone else can provide that proof there's no point in continuing a conversation with a troll


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> And................ my ignore list got longer.


:fuckyeah


----------



## Black Metal

Ah yes, the old tired "did she" or "didn't she" argument in regards to vapid conversation.

Who cares if she had implant surgery? If she did cool. If she didn't cool.


----------



## Jersey

Tomorrow is the match.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Tomorrow is the match.


Going to be honest, her match, Carmella/Charlotte, Styles/Nakamura and Bryan/Cass are all I'm even interested in. So bring it on.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Going to be honest, her match, Carmella/Charlotte, Styles/Nakamura and Bryan/Cass are all I'm even interested in. So bring it on.


 Tired of styles vs nakamura. I want joe vs styles to happen already. Charlotte vs carmella meh, don't care for bryan getting fed to big trash.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Tired of styles vs nakamura. I want joe vs styles to happen already. Charlotte vs carmella meh, don't care for bryan getting fed to big trash.


I'm tired of it too but I think this last heel push and match will have a conclusion. I just wanna see Charlotte do her thing (I don't expect a quality match). Bryan will win I think.

Anyways back to the Goddess....


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I'm tired of it too but I think this last heel push and match will have a conclusion. I just wanna see Charlotte do her thing (I don't expect a quality match). Bryan will win I think.
> 
> Anyways back to the Goddess....


 Maybe she'll debut new gear/


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Maybe she'll debut new gear/


If not maybe a new color combination. I think she'd look good in black, white and purple.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Maybe she'll debut new gear/


Now, I said this for WM, but it didn't happen.

What about a Two Face cosplay? She has mentioned this as someone she wanted to do last year after doing the Chucky outfit.

I thought Two Face would have been great for WM, given the storyline. Now, Alexa's double reversal on Nia. It even makes more sense imo.


----------



## punishedpat76

Black Metal said:


> I'm tired of it too but I think this last heel push and match will have a conclusion. I just wanna see Charlotte do her thing (I don't expect a quality match). Bryan will win I think.
> 
> Anyways back to the Goddess....


I’m expecting Miz to appear (ticked off after losing to Seth), Bryan gets distracted, allowing Cass to steal a win. They’re pushing Cass. A loss buries him. Bryan is like Styles. They’re so over that losses don’t hurt them. 

I will be at Backlash tomorrow and have pretty decent seats. Hoping to take some pictures of Alexa’s match with Nia. Will share here.


----------



## Black Metal

Hopefully tomorrow's matches will be good. I'd like for this Bliss / Jax rematch to be better than WM34.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> And................ my ignore list got longer.


Way ahead of you. Already did that after his first post.

:duck 





punishedpat76 said:


> I’m expecting Miz to appear (ticked off after losing to Seth), Bryan gets distracted, allowing Cass to steal a win. They’re pushing Cass. A loss buries him. Bryan is like Styles. They’re so over that losses don’t hurt them.



I disagree. Bryan is not losing his first singles PPV match after 3 years. On top of that, Cass has beaten up and ridiculed Bryan so far which does not point towards a PPV win imo. They're not gonna start the Miz vs Bryan thing, yet, either. It's way too early. That's a SummerSlam or maybe even a Mania feud.

I actually like the card. Alexa vs. Nia, Rollins vs. Miz, Bryan's first PPV singles match, Reigns vs. Joe, AJ vs. Nakamura and of course I always love seeing Strowman. Should be a pretty good show.


----------



## Jersey

^ Bliss looks gorgeous af in that first pic.


----------



## Zappers

I like how NOW, a day before Backlash Nia Jax decides to (on Instagram of all places) add to the storyline. Thanks Nia, where were you on RAW for three weeks while Alexa was running the show? And oh yeah, it ends NOW, I thought it was supposed to end at WM. Wasn't that the end? Didn't you win? Didn't you get ALL the praise for fighting back and be comfortable in ones self?

:duck


----------



## erebos

And Alexas comment in that: "Man ... I'm so cute ..."


----------



## mshea1

MERPER said:


> 1) it has not been common for women in WWE for the last 15 years or so


That's false.

I still know don't why people/reporters stating a fact about Alexa were attacked.


----------



## mshea1

Black Metal said:


> Who cares if she had implant surgery?


This thread and the internet had a bizarre meltdown over it.

Casey on Twitter got demonised on here for it. Just for stating a fact. I am getting put on people's ignore feature for the same. That's pathological.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

mshea1 said:


> This thread and the internet had a bizarre meltdown over it.
> 
> Casey on Twitter got demonised on here for it. Just for stating a fact. I am getting put on people's ignore feature for the same. That's pathological.


Well some people i guess didnt know who he was and could have potentially been spreading rumours. Its no big deal if she has a fake chest, they've been fake since before wwe.


----------



## mshea1

Lenny Leonard said:


> Well some people i guess didnt know who he was and could have potentially been spreading rumours. Its no big deal if she has a fake chest, they've been fake since before wwe.


That's on them. His track record on female Wrestling is ahead of any reporter you can find on online.

You say it is no big deal yet people here and on social media freaked out about it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

mshea1 said:


> That's on them. His track record on female Wrestling is ahead of any reporter you can find on online.
> 
> You say it is no big deal yet people here and on social media freaked out about it.



You have made your point now. Seriously, bro, if you're not a Bliss fan and/or have nothing else to contribute other than 50 posts about her surgery, just do us all a favor and stop posting in this thread. Jesus Fucking Christ.

If you want to talk about that shit so badly, create your own thread.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

mshea1 said:


> That's on them. His track record on female Wrestling is ahead of any reporter you can find on online.
> 
> You say it is no big deal yet people here and on social media freaked out about it.


Well to me its no big deal


----------



## Zappers

Priorities Alexa. Priorities. :clap


----------



## MERPER

mshea1 said:


> That's false.
> 
> I still know don't why people/reporters stating a fact about Alexa were attacked.


That is not false... since the attitude era ended and WWE's partnership with Playboy came to an end, name me 5 women who have gotten breast implants/enhancements after joining WWE.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

That's current? Some fan's page that met her at the airport? What's the link? Like to see the full photos and video w audio if they have it.


----------



## Jersey

My guess is a short tmz interview.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> My guess is a short tmz interview.


Nothing on their site. Some photos are obvious, like her own instagram, twitter. But when it's some photo from a makeup artist, candid, new "cropped" photo or video posted here, it's nice to know where they came from. So we can go and see the full stuff. I fully understand cropping for this thread to edited out fan faces, etc... Just curious to see the original photo or where it originated from.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Nothing on their site.


then idk


----------



## JC00

It's her saying hi to someone at the airport yesterday you don't really need the audio but damn dude if you are going to be OCD about it


----------



## Zappers

Has nothing to do with ocd. And you didn't have it take a personal dig with your post. That wasn't necessary. Thanks for the info though. As I can see now, some fans got several other great photos with other wrestlers(besides Alexa) too, which was nice to see. I had a hunch that there would be other wrestlers there with her. Just needed the info/link to see them.


----------



## Black Metal

I'd love to meet any of them in the airport.

When I was in the airport Charlotte, NC once in 2012, my mother swore she seen Randy Orton. It lined up since Over The Limit was in Raleigh that weekend. It's a bit far away but could have been. Whatever. Haha.


----------



## erebos

with luggage and neck pillow


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I'd love to meet any of them in the airport.
> 
> When I was in the airport Charlotte, NC once in 2012, my mother swore she seen Randy Orton. It lined up since Over The Limit was in Raleigh that weekend. It's a bit far away but could have been. Whatever. Haha.


I met Liv Morgan in walgreens in Orlando. My phone died so couldn't take no pics but we had a mini conversation. She's was cool to chat with.

Back on topic


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> I met Liv Morgan in walgreens in Orlando. My phone died so couldn't take no pics but we had a mini conversation. She's was cool to chat with.


Thanks for making me hyper jealous.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Thanks for making me hyper jealous.


I'm serious lol. I told her I have a crush on her & Alexa, she said aww then gave me a high five.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> I'm serious lol. I told her I have a crush on her & Alexa, she said aww then gave me a high five.


I probably would've said something along those same lines like a dork. 

I would have probably tossed in a third name to complete my trio of crushes from my signature. Liv is the only single one though so I still have a chance with her at least. 

Maybe less ghastly though.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I probably would've said something along those same lines like a dork.
> 
> I would have probably tossed in a third name to complete my trio of crushes from my signature. Liv is the only single one though so I still have a chance with her at least.
> 
> Maybe less ghastly though.


 If you look at the early pages of Mandy's thread then you'll see my opinion on her. She had her glasses and my friend said look that's alexa then she looked at her awkwardly while I laughed.

Back on topic


----------



## KC Armstrong

Arriving at Backlash. I'm sure the Fashion Police will not give her a ticket for today's outfit.


----------



## Jersey

Damn


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


>


Oh Hell Yeah! Can't wait.


----------



## Jersey

The 3 some we all wanted to see


----------



## KC Armstrong

How did they not use those pics on Monday? They make a Moment of Bliss even better.

:duck


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> How did they not use those pics on Monday? They make a Moment of Bliss even better.


They probably re-edited and slapped them on when not in a rush. Yes I do agree it was better in the effect with them.


----------



## KC Armstrong

That didn't take long.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Lenny Leonard

She looks like a mini beth phoenix


----------



## Black Metal

Guess it's the new entrance look for pay per views.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## punishedpat76

Here's a picture I took right before the attempted Twisted Bliss. It didn't turn out great but oh well. Overall I thought it was a solid match. The crowd was mostly for Nia but Alexa got a nice pop as well. The crowd seemed to turn on Nia when she was cutting her post-match promo. It was not well received. Overall I thought this match was booked strangely. Alexa had the upper hand for most of the match and then suddenly lost. She came out looking strong in defeat and Nia looked weak. Nia as the giant babyface should have won easily, but as an Alexa fan I'm not complaining. I guess they didn't want to bury one of the top stars in the company. But this will hurt Nia going forward. It will be interesting to see what they do with Alexa now that she's not in the title picture for the first time in a long time.


----------



## starsfan24

Hope you enjoyed it man. Hopefully Alexa won't be out for too long.


----------



## MERPER

starsfan24 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it man. Hopefully Alexa won't be out for too long.


Not sure if the injury being reported is real or not but either way I have a feeling they use it to keep her off TV for a few months (which really stinks as she is one of the only reasons I watch RAW at this point).

Problem is there's no clear feud for her now and she is obviously out of the title picture for the time being.

They clearly are going to have to do a reset with her, which likely means an "injury absence" for a few months before returning as a face and starting a new feud to begin working back to the title again.


----------



## starsfan24

A reset at this point isn't the worst thing. Want to see her as a full on baby. But missing a few months would be quite unfortunate. Work or shoot.


----------



## punishedpat76

starsfan24 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it man. Hopefully Alexa won't be out for too long.


I'm just reading about that now. I didn't realize she was injured. I'm hoping it's an angle to give her some time off while WWE is in Europe.


----------



## starsfan24

First off I didn't see Nia's promo live but oh my god. That material wasn't great, but wow her delivery was not good. 

Second, I noticed just the ref with her walking out. Was wondering if the doc at ringside went to her when she was sitting or walked with her out and he did not. Maybe she said something was wrong backstage and got it looked at, but the ref is kind of holding her shoulder on the way back so I don't know. Could be looking into it too hard but we'll see probably tomorrow the severity/if it's legit.


----------



## Black Metal

Thanks for sharing your photo! 

As for the injury I hope it’s minor if there is one. I’m ready for a face turn for her too.


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> First off I didn't see Nia's promo live but oh my god. That material wasn't great, but wow her delivery was not good.
> 
> Second, I noticed just the ref with her walking out. Was wondering if the doc at ringside went to her when she was sitting or walked with her out and he did not. Maybe she said something was wrong backstage and got it looked at, but the ref is kind of holding her shoulder on the way back so I don't know. Could be looking into it too hard but we'll see probably tomorrow the severity/if it's legit.


The report on WWE said left shoulder(they could be 100% wrong). The ref is on her right side. Not saying she's fine, just saying you mentioned the ref holding her. He was on her right.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> First off I didn't see Nia's promo live but oh my god. That material wasn't great, but wow her delivery was not good.



It wasn't the material/content of the promo. Like I said in the other thread, look at the first part of Alexa's Elimination Chamber promo, before she turned on the crowd. She was basically doing the same "Be A Star" / "You can achieve anything" promo Nia attempted last night, only Alexa did it a million times better and got a way better reaction, too. From now on, they just need to have Nia throw people around and shut the hell up. Shit like this is only gonna hurt her.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa filming Carpool Karaoke with Strowman in NYC right now


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

https://streamable.com/n3ia4


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 :damn


----------



## Zappers

If that's from today. Maybe it's a work on the injury. Or, it turned out to be not a serious injury.


----------



## starsfan24

My guess is it's not that serious and she might miss ring action for a few weeks for precaution. My god that "hi" video :done


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, so much for my prediction that Ride Along would be the last we've seen of Alexa & Strowman because I didn't know what else they could do. I guess they're just gonna team up for every single show/bit WWE has to offer now.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> My guess is it's not that serious and she might miss ring action for a few weeks for precaution. My god that "hi" video :done


You'll know by Wednesday because that's when Raw starts their 2 week UK/Europe tour.


----------



## starsfan24

More.


----------



## JC00

Although I guess that wouldn't indicate much if they kept her from wrestling if they were playing up an injury angle. My guess is if it is a work she'd still go on tour and maybe they'd have her accompany Mickie or come out and cut a promo. But if it's legitimate they'll have her stay home to rehab it.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

KC Armstrong said:


>



From where is that?


----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


> From where is that?


From Lexi's insta story, but looks like she deleted it pretty quickly.


----------



## JC00

This is from her getting her makeup done for Carpool Karaoke 

No sling or wrap for her shoulder


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> This is from her getting her makeup done for Carpool Karaoke
> 
> No sling or wrap for her shoulder



Sweet mother of all that's good and pure

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## erebos

KC Armstrong said:


> From Lexi's insta story, but looks like she deleted it pretty quickly.


Ah, thank's, then I could not find that.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I would mark if they all teamed up once Bliss turns face. Just the thought of that duo


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> I would mark if they all teamed up once Bliss turns face. Just the thought of that duo



I think just the fact that they would even have Alexa film something like that with the 2 biggest female icons of their generation (and Alexa sitting right in the middle) will be enough to piss off some people on this forum.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


>


Good to see she's getting a little shine being with her idol.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I think just the fact that they would even have Alexa film something like that with the 2 biggest female icons of their generation (and Alexa sitting right in the middle) will be enough to piss off some people on this forum.


----------



## Black Metal

Finished my drawing. Tweeted it to her and hoping she sees it. This is a color corrected photo of it from my phone, NOT a scan. Will do that tomorrow.


----------



## JC00

More confirmation she's on the Europe tour


----------



## JC00

Bournemouth meet & greet


----------



## Jersey

looks great.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

against who ? Sasha?


----------



## JC00

Looks like her shoulder has that Cesaro tape though..


----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> against who ? Sasha?


apparently a triple threat vs Nia & Bayley


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> apparently a triple threat vs Nia & Bayley


Poor Alexa, she's caught in between ms reckless and a geek.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> apparently a triple threat vs Nia & Bayley


So she is a little banged up and they thought it would be a great idea for her to work with Andre the Giant again. Brilliant.

How about protecting someone who's hurt by putting them in one of those multi-person tag matches where you don't have to do that much?


----------



## Zappers

So we learned three things from the recent photos (in ring action)



1) She apparently is ok, and nothing serious. (whew)

2) She looks to have muscle tape on her arm/shoulder (as pointed out by people here on this thread, frankly I don't think I would've noticed that. Pictures aren't that clear) So it wasn't a work, and WWE correctly posted in a tweet that she was injured. It was clear in that post that they indeed said further medical info was being done. Was the tweet premature, and not necessary, imho yes.

3) Those NXT shorts. Needs to wear those on RAW. :nod


----------



## MERPER

Alexa's immediate future in the ring will show just how awful WWE writers are. It remains the case in the women's division, despite having more talented women than ever before, that unless you're in the title picture they can't figure out how to use you. 

With Alexa's reign as champion done for the moment, and her rematch with Nia over, they simply have no idea what to do with her but they know she's the biggest draw on the women's side so they MUST keep her on cards... especially for house shows... and especially on big trips like the European one.

It will be interesting to see if they can write themselves out of this quagmire and find her a meaningful feud that keeps her on TV -- at least through SummerSlam. Ideally, keep something alive to the SummerSlam match becomes a triple threat with Nia/Alexa/Rousey and maybe Alexa can sneak her way to winning the title while Nia and Rousey pummel one another.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Those NXT shorts. Needs to wear those on RAW. :nod


The red ones in the thumbnail? Yeah those were my fav.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm sure if they cleared her to compete 3 days after that match on Sunday she must be fine, but I hope she's not taking any risks just to prove how tough she is and because she didn't want to miss another tour after skipping South Africa.


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> Alexa's immediate future in the ring will show just how awful WWE writers are. It remains the case in the women's division, despite having more talented women than ever before, that unless you're in the title picture they can't figure out how to use you.
> 
> With Alexa's reign as champion done for the moment, and her rematch with Nia over, they simply have no idea what to do with her but they know she's the biggest draw on the women's side so they MUST keep her on cards... especially for house shows... and especially on big trips like the European one.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they can write themselves out of this quagmire and find her a meaningful feud that keeps her on TV -- at least through SummerSlam. Ideally, keep something alive to the SummerSlam match becomes a triple threat with Nia/Alexa/Rousey and maybe Alexa can sneak her way to winning the title while Nia and Rousey pummel one another.


for the next month or so both divisions the main focus will be building to MITB. I doubt Nia or Carmella will have a program/title match for MITB... 

Hell Nia wasn't even mentioned on Raw and Carmella did one of those quick selfie promos


----------



## KC Armstrong

Oh, by the way, I just remembered that Ronda is working some of those European shows next week. Are you thinking what I'm thinking? 

Banged up shoulder + Ronda Rousey = Keep Alexa the fuck away from her





JC00 said:


> for the next month or so both divisions the main focus will be building to MITB. I doubt Nia or Carmella will have a program/title match for MITB...
> 
> Hell Nia wasn't even mentioned on Raw and Carmella did one of those quick selfie promos



They did promote a big Carmella segment for next week's SmackDown, though. Nia? Not so much.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Oh, by the way, I just remembered that Ronda is working some of those European shows next week. Are you thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> Banged up shoulder + Ronda Rousey = Keep Alexa the fuck away from her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did promote a big Carmella segment for next week's SmackDown, though. Nia? Not so much.


Shows you how much they trust Carmella over Nia to do a promo. Carmella is pretty good on the mic. Not everything works perfectly, but at least she's very comfortable. And that's a major plus.


----------



## Black Metal

I trust she’s gonna be fine in the European tour.


----------



## erebos

JC00 said:


> Looks like her shoulder has that Cesaro tape though..


better to see


----------



## JC00

Looks like she is keeping the duster vest 

https://streamable.com/krsrr


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> Alexa's immediate future in the ring will show just how awful WWE writers are. It remains the case in the women's division, despite having more talented women than ever before, that unless you're in the title picture they can't figure out how to use you.
> 
> With Alexa's reign as champion done for the moment, and her rematch with Nia over, they simply have no idea what to do with her but they know she's the biggest draw on the women's side so they MUST keep her on cards... especially for house shows... and especially on big trips like the European one.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they can write themselves out of this quagmire and find her a meaningful feud that keeps her on TV -- at least through SummerSlam. Ideally, keep something alive to the SummerSlam match becomes a triple threat with Nia/Alexa/Rousey and maybe Alexa can sneak her way to winning the title while Nia and Rousey pummel one another.


I came up with a gimmick and storyline angle for Alexa after Backlash moving forward in 3 minutes than what the entire Nia Jax bully storyline angle did in 3 months of writing for "good" character development. This would help out two people too...

Make Alexa cut a promo similar to A Moment of Bliss where she states she is tired of being against and losing to “bigger people” (obvious lie) and cites Nia as the last straw. Eventually one promo she states she is joining bigger people. The camera pans out to show that she and Braun have formally reunited as Team LittleBig. Weekly they’d accompany each other to the other’s matches and cut promo vignettes where Alexa gets nicer and nicer each week before becoming a neutral face. The transition from heel to face would work well with how well Braun is over and loved. It’d play off their obvious Mixed Match challenge (now Ride Along and Carpool Karoake) chemistry and thrust both to the forefront with Alexa driving Braun to finally capture main title gold (if applicable). She could finally move to a face position after being a heel for what? 3 or 4 years by this point? It’d breathe life to her character and get her out of the title equation for a little bit that isn't forgetting about her relevance.

Just my nerdy story kayfabe I cooked up. I think it'd work and honestly they clearly have interest with Braun and her together if they keep doing team ups.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MERPER

^ not bad, not bad...

I don't think we'll ever see a man accompany a woman to the ring nowadays... WWE is very sensitive about women's empowerment and the #MeToo movement going on.

Unless they made Braun sit and do TV commentary, they won't risk the bad publicity that could come with him staring down Nia or another woman on the roster as though he may actually think about "hitting" them


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> ^ not bad, not bad...
> 
> I don't think we'll ever see a man accompany a woman to the ring nowadays... WWE is very sensitive about women's empowerment and the #MeToo movement going on.
> 
> Unless they made Braun sit and do TV commentary, they won't risk the bad publicity that could come with him staring down Nia or another woman on the roster as though he may actually think about "hitting" them


I just said accompanying her to ringside. I didn't say he'd pummel her opponents to death for her with "these hands!"


----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


> I just said accompanying her to ringside. I didn't say he'd pummel her opponents to death for her with "these hands!"


oh, I know you did and I know you weren't even remotely suggesting what I eluded too...

the problem, I see, is that at some point even if not planned or intentional... Alexa will go running outside the ring "away" from her opponent and Nia or whomever will run after her and inevitably Braun will get in the middle and the woman will have to pull up and act "afraid"

next day social media/news will crush them for the mere hint that a man might do anything physically (even fake) to a woman


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> I came up with a gimmick and storyline angle for Alexa after Backlash moving forward in 3 minutes than what the entire Nia Jax bully storyline angle did in 3 months of writing for "good" character development. This would help out two people too...
> 
> Make Alexa cut a promo similar to A Moment of Bliss where she states she is tired of being against and losing to “bigger people” (obvious lie) and cites Nia as the last straw. Eventually one promo she states she is joining bigger people. The camera pans out to show that she and Braun have formally reunited as Team LittleBig. Weekly they’d accompany each other to the other’s matches and cut promo vignettes where Alexa gets nicer and nicer each week before becoming a neutral face. The transition from heel to face would work well with how well Braun is over and loved. It’d play off their obvious Mixed Match challenge (now Ride Along and Carpool Karoake) chemistry and thrust both to the forefront with Alexa driving Braun to finally capture main title gold (if applicable). She could finally move to a face position after being a heel for what? 3 or 4 years by this point? It’d breathe life to her character and get her out of the title equation for a little bit that isn't forgetting about her relevance.
> 
> Just my nerdy story kayfabe I cooked up. I think it'd work and honestly they clearly have interest with Braun and her together if they keep doing team ups.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



The problem with all that is the fact that WWE are not even thinking about Alexa turning babyface anytime soon. Earliest possible opportunity for a turn would be after next year's Superstar Shakeup. The way they just set up the two rosters for this year, there ain't no chance in hell we're gonna see Alexa as a babyface.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^ not bad, not bad...
> 
> I don't think we'll ever see a man accompany a woman to the ring nowadays... WWE is very sensitive about women's empowerment and the #MeToo movement going on.
> 
> Unless they made Braun sit and do TV commentary, they won't risk the bad publicity that could come with him staring down Nia or another woman on the roster as though he may actually think about "hitting" them



They had no problem doing it in the mixed tag match at WrestleMania.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> They had no problem doing it in the mixed tag match at WrestleMania.


a mixed-tag match provides them the cover necessary in that it's mixed tag... a women vs women match where no men are involved is a completely different animal


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> They had no problem doing it in the mixed tag match at WrestleMania.


Well the thing about the MMC was it was on Facebook so it was technically unrated because it was an internet stream and they had no sponsors to answer to. 

Doing it on Raw or SD is a bit different. Might piss off a major sponsor. Remember the backlash about the women's battle royal being named after Moolah? Snickers saw the people complaining and was like "nah that doesn't work for us" and forced WWE to remove her name.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Well the thing about the MMC was it was on Facebook so it was technically unrated because it was an internet stream and they had no sponsors to answer to.
> 
> Doing it on Raw or SD is a bit different. Might piss off a major sponsor. Remember the backlash about the women's battle royal being named after Moolah? Snickers saw the people complaining and was like "nah that doesn't work for us" and forced WWE to remove her name.



I'm not talking about the Mixed Match Challenge, I meant the HHH & Steph vs. Angle & Ronda match at WrestleMania. That's the biggest stage of them all and they had no issue with both Hunter and Kurt getting physical with the women.


----------



## andrewl1

JC00 said:


>


Hi, How did the Bournemouth match go last night? How was Alexa? Thanks, Andrew 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

JC00 said:


>


I don't think there is a better picture to sum up each of their careers on the main roster :lol


----------



## Jersey

:eyeroll


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> :eyeroll


What a jerkoff.

"just pushes her ... politely pushes her"


No, this guy needs to watch the match again. Alexa jumps up and shoulder pushes Nia over the rope, who was already half leaning over. It wasn't a nothing move.

After watching this again. I think maybe I figured the mystery injury spot out. That's probably where Alexa hurt her shoulder. She shoulder pushes and flails her arms up high. (to be clear it's not the left shoulder she pushes with) But both arms go whipping up. Probably pulled/tweaked it right there. Right after that move, when Alexa gets out of ring, it's the first time you see Alexa favor her left arm. While she's standing on the steps. Then while trying to pull Nia back in the ring, Alexa could be seen shaking off the left arm.

Reminds me of when Sammi Zayn hurt his shoulder whipping up his arms to pump up the crowd.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

She knows what she's doing and I appreciate it.


----------



## MandysRoseBud

*I'd love to take a damn stink face from Bliss*


----------



## Zappers

^

Come on guy, keep it clean. Keep it clean.


----------



## erebos

Bournemouth


----------



## Black Metal

Nia Alexa unison scream returns! Part Tres


----------



## MERPER

MandysRoseBud said:


> *I'd love to take a damn stink face from Bliss*


where did this come from?

are you reacting to a video or something out there of her doing this in a match?

or are you just making an immature sexual comment?


----------



## MandysRoseBud

MERPER said:


> where did this come from?
> 
> are you reacting to a video or something out there of her doing this in a match?
> 
> or are you just making an immature sexual comment?


2018... the year men aren't allowed to find women attractive


----------



## MERPER

MandysRoseBud said:


> 2018... the year men aren't allowed to find women attractive


How did you get this from my post? Seriously, how does any fully functioning brain draw a connection from what I asked to this?

First off, I was legitimately curious if you were reacting to seeing her do this in a match because I'd want to see that video if that was the case and could see her doing it as a funny thing in a house show match.

Second, there is a difference between making a comment like you did and simply saying "Alexa is a gorgeous woman" or something to that effect, is there not?

Truth is I have no issue with your original statement, I really was just trying to decipher if it was a reaction to her using that in a match and where I might find the video of it or just a comment.


----------



## MandysRoseBud




----------



## KC Armstrong

> As noted, Charlotte Flair will be undergoing surgery to repair a ruptured breast implant soon.
> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that the implant was ruptured before WrestleMania 34 but Flair didn't want to miss the match with Asuka. WWE officials wanted her to work with Carmella at Backlash and then she wanted to work the European tour that kicked off this week because of what the tour pays.
> 
> Flair is looking to undergo the operation after the two-week tour so she doesn't miss SummerSlam. The Observer adds that she will be out of action for a few weeks after the surgery. Flair is currently scheduled to compete in the women's Money In the Bank ladder match on June 18th but they could shoot an angle to remove her from the match.
> Flair has tried to keep the accident hidden and even had photographers shoot around it during a photo shoot for ESPN's "The Body" issue.



I don't want to re-start the whole boobs discussion again, but I just wanted to ask if everyone is giving Charlotte as much shit as they gave Alexa. Or are we being nice little hypocrites as usual?

Charlotte even did a nude photoshoot for that ESPN The Body issue. Can you fucking imagine the comments if Bliss did that?


----------



## MandysRoseBud

I'd actually buy the issue if Alexa did it


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't want to re-start the whole boobs discussion again, but I just wanted to ask if everyone is giving Charlotte as much shit as they gave Alexa. Or are we being nice little hypocrites as usual?
> 
> Charlotte even did a nude photoshoot for that ESPN The Body issue. Can you fucking imagine the comments if Bliss did that?


This report actually leans more into the path of Alexa not having breast surgery at all... as noted, if Charlotte has the surgery in a week or 2 they "hope" she'll be back in time for Summerslam... that's roughly 3 months of recovery time.

But we're being told Alexa had the surgery a day or 2 after Wrestlemania, only missed 1 TV show, was at ringside about 2 weeks later and was in a full match less than a month later?

Nope, doesn't add up.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> This report actually leans more into the path of Alexa not having breast surgery at all... as noted, if Charlotte has the surgery in a week or 2 they "hope" she'll be back in time for Summerslam... that's roughly 3 months of recovery time.
> 
> But we're being told Alexa had the surgery a day or 2 after Wrestlemania, only missed 1 TV show, was at ringside about 2 weeks later and was in a full match less than a month later?
> 
> Nope, doesn't add up.



Again, I don't want to start another 10 page debate about this. Regardless of what you think she did or didn't have done people roasted Alexa over it. I would just like to see the same idiots who opened their mouths give the golden girl some shit, too. People need to be consistent. That's all I ask.


----------



## MandysRoseBud

Bruh chill out and stop burying my hot pics post of Lexi with this jabbawock!


----------



## KC Armstrong

MandysRoseBud said:


> Bruh chill out and stop burying my hot pics post of Lexi with this jabbawock!


Stop trolling or get reported. Your choice.

For now I'm welcoming you to my Ignore List.


----------



## MERPER

MandysRoseBud said:


> Bruh chill out and stop burying my hot pics post of Lexi with this jabbawock!


Your "hot pics" are not new, everyone has seen them, and they are not that "hot" seeing as how they are of her from an unhealthy time in her life.

We will continue to have conversation in this thread as we see fit.

Feel free to leave and go back to never commenting as you were doing before an hour ago.


----------



## MandysRoseBud

MERPER said:


> Your "hot pics" are not new, everyone has seen them, and they are not that "hot" seeing as how they are of her from an unhealthy time in her life.
> 
> We will continue to have conversation in this thread as we see fit.
> 
> Feel free to leave and go back to never commenting as you were doing before an hour ago.


Talk about Charlotte's breasts in the Charlotte thread bro...


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't want to re-start the whole boobs discussion again, but I just wanted to ask if everyone is giving Charlotte as much shit as they gave Alexa. Or are we being nice little hypocrites as usual?
> 
> Charlotte even did a nude photoshoot for that ESPN The Body issue. Can you fucking imagine the comments if Bliss did that?


Huh? Giving Charlotte a hard time because there's a rumor she got injured? What are you talking about man?

And about the ESPN Body Issue. Go ask this question in the Charlotte thread where they discuss Ms. Manhips.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Huh? Giving Charlotte a hard time because there's a rumor she got injured? What are you talking about man?



Giving her a hard time because she has breast implants, too. Some of the "real wrasslin fans" were so appalled by that.


----------



## MandysRoseBud

KC Armstrong said:


> Giving her a hard time because she has breast implants, too. Some of the "real wrasslin fans" were so appalled by that.


They're her t*ts and she can do with them what the hell she likes... stop trying to start pointless arguments online


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Giving her a hard time because she has breast implants, too. Some of the "real wrasslin fans" were so appalled by that.


People where appalled by Charlotte having breast implants? Ok. Their opinion. They can think what they want.

My opinion, I'm more fascinated by the manhips. You could level a wall of pictures with them.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> People where appalled by Charlotte having breast implants? Ok. Their opinion. They can think what they want.
> 
> My opinion, I'm more fascinated by the manhips. You could level a wall of pictures with them.


Pal, you're misreading/misunderstanding what he is saying.

He is wondering why people weren't angry or appalled at Charlotte having implants and now needing a surgical procedure when the internet was losing their minds thinking Alexa got implants or had surgery on them.

He's asking for consistency instead of people to just hate on Alexa for anything and everything.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> Pal, you're misreading/misunderstanding what he is saying.
> 
> He is wondering why people weren't angry or appalled at Charlotte having implants and now needing a surgical procedure when the internet was losing their minds thinking Alexa got implants or had surgery on them.
> 
> He's asking for consistency instead of people to just hate on Alexa for anything and everything.



Thank you. Probably explained it more clearly than I did.


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> Pal, you're misreading/misunderstanding what he is saying.
> 
> He is wondering why people weren't angry or appalled at Charlotte having implants and now needing a surgical procedure when the internet was losing their minds thinking Alexa got implants or had surgery on them.
> 
> He's asking for consistency instead of people to just hate on Alexa for anything and everything.


No, I understand him perfectly. He's very negative and was looking to start up garbage.

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Let's break this down.

The "news" of Charlotte and her "injury" just came out TODAY and is a RUMOR. NOBODY knows anything. NOBODY knows exactly the full 100% story. NOTHING IS CONFIRMED. ZERO.

This is how injuries should be handled. With Alexa getting injured last week. ONLY DIFFERENCE. It came FROM WWE ITSELF. It was official. She was injured at Backlash, they clearly said further medical will be done to evaluate the situation. Well, it wasn't serious, so that's great. She'll be fine. 


So back to the comparison:

Charlotte is rumored to be getting surgery because of an INJURY.

Alexa was rumored to be getting surgery to put BIGGER ONES IN.

Two complete different scenarios, two complete different opinions/reactions would follow these two stories. They don't warrant the same opinion/reaction.

His argument that people would be hypocrites for not responding the exact same way is not fair.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> No, I understand him perfectly.



Uh, no you don't.




Zappers said:


> So back to the comparison:
> 
> Charlotte is rumored to be getting surgery because of an INJURY.
> 
> Alexa was rumored to be getting surgery to put BIGGER ONES IN.
> 
> Two complete different scenarios, two complete different opinions/reactions would follow these two stories. They don't warrant the same opinion/reaction.
> 
> His argument that people would be hypocrites for not responding the exact same way is not fair.



The point was about having implants in the first place, not about the current surgeries or reasons for having them. Jesus Christ.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'll stop myself right now, though, before I waste another hour.


----------



## Zappers

But just to play his game. Because he thinks no one has the balls to admit anything. (he sure dosen't)

I'll answer the question. I don't like Charlotte that way. I like her as a person, wrestler, what she has contributed to this business. But I'm not super attracted to her. She very good looking, but she's not my favorite. Alexa Bliss is the entire package. EVERYTHING I said about Charlotte in term of the WWE, but a whole lot more. She's on another level. I wish her great success in this business. Don't want to see her get injured, bad storylines written for her, etc... The woman, IMHO, needs zero work additional done on her body, from head to foot. Don't break what doesn't need fixing. Unless you run into a Charlotte rumored injury for example. Nor does she need her head messed with either, with her past body issues. It's NOT healthy.

Got it? Good! Now move on.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> I'll answer the question. I don't like Charlotte that way. I like her as a person, wrestler, what she has contributed to this business.



One last thing: You say you like Charlotte as a person, but on the previous page you talked about her "man hips" in two separate posts. 

Shit, how do you talk about people you don't like?

:duck


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Uh, no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was about having implants in the first place, not about the current surgeries or reasons for having them. Jesus Christ.


Then just say that dude. And NOBODY here on this thread said Alexa didn't have breast implants. YOU accused people of THINKING that. YOU DID. We all have eyes, we all saw bodybuilding pictures, younger days, etc...


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> One last thing: You say you like Charlotte as a person, but on the previous page you talked about her "man hips" in two separate posts.
> 
> Shit, how do you talk about people you don't like?
> 
> :duck


You are seriously stunod. You can't joke about someone appearance now and still like the person as a person. Holy crap, what year were you born? You live in a basement? You have friends? Never busted your friends or relatives, or co workers balls? Chicks got man hips. Dosen't make her a bad person.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Then just say that dude.


I did. At least one person in this thread seemed to get my point, too.


MOVING ON...


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> You are seriously stunod. You can't joke about someone appearance now and still like the person as a person. Holy crap, what year were you born? You live in a basement? You have friends? Never busted your friends or relatives, or co workers balls?


You're hilarious. I would suggest you don't do this in real life, though. Don't tell women they've got man hips and then tell em you're just busting balls. I can assure you most of them will not see the humor in it. Neither do I.


----------



## MERPER

OK, let's end this and move on...

anyone got some good/NEW gifs/photos of her they can post so we can go back to admiring her?


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> OK, let's end this and move on...
> 
> anyone got some good/NEW gifs/photos of her they can post so we can go back to admiring her?


This is all I got. LOL


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> OK, let's end this and move on...
> 
> anyone got some good/NEW gifs/photos of her they can post so we can go back to admiring her?



Don't know if it's new, but WWE posted this today due to Mother's Day coming up.


----------



## MERPER

^Every single time I see a photo of her and her mother I think it's her and her sister... unreal how close in age they look (no, not a knock on Alexa being old... a compliment to her mom on still looking so young)


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

Well darn, that's too soon to book a trip to Orlando haha.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

dunno how i never saw this till now


----------



## Black Metal

Lenny Leonard said:


> dunno how i never saw this till now


Pretty sure it was immediately after joining those two?


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> dunno how i never saw this till now


NXT promo class. No one had seen it until they put it on that NXT dvd


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> NXT promo class. No one had seen it until they put it on that NXT dvd


Which specific NXT DVD release was that? Thanks.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994985059680583680


----------



## Zappers

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994985059680583680


Given most of her recent tweets(that are wrestling related). That's not such a "heel like" post.

Not reading anything into it. Just making an observation.


----------



## Zappers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995001418149908480


----------



## KC Armstrong

Belfast digitals


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Looking DAMN fine right there.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

Over in Dublin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995025781553328129


----------



## JC00

Guess the shoulder is pretty good


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

No, this is not another Moment of Bliss. This one is actually real.

:duck


----------



## Black Metal

Not sure if posted,


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Not sure if posted,


Yes, but that's ok. It's a great photo by WWE official. Right as she going into her twist between the rope entrance. One of the better photos on this tour so far.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> No, this is not another Moment of Bliss. This one is actually real.
> 
> :duck


Where's the video to this?


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Where's the video to this?


https://www.facebook.com/BlissWWE/videos/586644591705436/


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BlissWWE/videos/586644591705436/


Thanks


----------



## Wildcat410

punishedpat76 said:


> Here's a picture I took right before the attempted Twisted Bliss. It didn't turn out great but oh well. Overall I thought it was a solid match. The crowd was mostly for Nia but Alexa got a nice pop as well. The crowd seemed to turn on Nia when she was cutting her post-match promo. It was not well received. Overall I thought this match was booked strangely. Alexa had the upper hand for most of the match and then suddenly lost. She came out looking strong in defeat and Nia looked weak. Nia as the giant babyface should have won easily, but as an Alexa fan I'm not complaining. I guess they didn't want to bury one of the top stars in the company. But this will hurt Nia going forward. It will be interesting to see what they do with Alexa now that she's not in the title picture for the first time in a long time.


I don't think it will hurt Nia much going forward. Honestly a good case could be made that Jax would not be over if she were feuding with a less capable of drawing interest heel than Bliss. Besides, the people looking to see Nia squash her are also some of the same types that don't like Nia regardless. They mostly want to see anyone bury Alexa.

Bliss getting booking support should please places like WF, and certain other locals. Places that frequently complain about the quality of heel booking in the fed. But of course, that often apples only to heels they like.


----------



## Wildcat410

Larry-Steve chillin' with Frankie by the pool


----------



## BringBackTV14

>


Oh great, she's got a dinged up shoulder and they got her in there with those two


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

Not a current photo but for other Blissfits this can be used for when people moan about Alexa all the time.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Now those are awesome!


----------



## JC00

And by the looks of it she was the only female to have one up for sale


----------



## JC00

Alexa is hanging with Ember on this tour


----------



## starsfan24

From the NXT DVD


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Hello Alexa


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> And by the looks of it she was the only female to have one up for sale


That looks fucking awesome.






JC00 said:


> Alexa is hanging with Ember on this tour


That would make sense. I remember her talking about Ember being one of her best friends in NXT.


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> And by the looks of it she was the only female to have one up for sale


If the logo wasnt displayed I would wear it with my Red & Black Yankee fitted.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

I wonder if she'd ever try different colored tips again.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## andrewl1

Jersey said:


>


Hope Alexa is OK. Really looking forward to seeing her in Birmingham Tuesday Night!! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey

andrewl1 said:


> Hope Alexa is OK. Really looking forward to seeing her in Birmingham Tuesday Night!!


She could be just selling but who knows.


----------



## JC00

That gif is from when she was champ.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Hopefully Bliss has a match tonight. Nattie looks pretty in that gif.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Friend said Alexa vs Mickie vs Bayley in a MITB qualifying match tonight.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Flawless


----------



## JC00




----------



## Mordecay

The new twins looked good tonight


----------



## MERPER

she looked phenomenal tonight... some great spots in the match... beautiful as always... nice booty shots... borderline orgasmic lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Lexi gets more beautiful every day...


----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

^Thanks for that one Jersey... that whole part of her in the corner was pretty hot... after she slides down the turnbuckles her cheek just rests on the bottom rope and does some jiggling... it was so hot 

(yes, I am that pathetic that I'm watching pro wrestling for her a$$ at this point)


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> ^Thanks for that one Jersey... that whole part of her in the corner was pretty hot... after she slides down the turnbuckles her cheek just rests on the bottom rope and does some jiggling... it was so hot
> 
> (yes, I am that pathetic that I'm watching pro wrestling for her a$$ at this point)


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

so sick of seeing bayley vs sasha. Nobody cares and it's not drawing.


----------



## MERPER

Jersey said:


> so sick of seeing bayley vs sasha. Nobody cares and it's not drawing.


they have more women than ever and other than storylines for the belts, can't figure out what to do with any of them or write stories for further down the card... but they have to give them air time and house-show time

WWE needs better writers... of course, I don't mind seeing Alexa as often as possible


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> they have more women than ever and other than storylines for the belts, can't figure out what to do with any of them or write stories for further down the card... but they have to give them air time and house-show time
> 
> WWE needs better writers... of course, I don't mind seeing Alexa as often as possible


Exactly. Why not put Bliss vs Ember vs Liv Morgan or something to that effect.


----------



## MERPER

Jersey said:


> Exactly. Why not put Bliss vs Ember vs Liv Morgan or something to that effect.


Truthfully, I'd love to see them do 1 women's show a week... 1 full hour of women... can get in probably 3 matches... go back to 1 title belt, maybe do a tag-team division... it really shouldn't be THIS difficult to write for them


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> Truthfully, I'd love to see them do 1 women's show a week... 1 full hour of women... can get in probably 3 matches... go back to 1 title belt, maybe do a tag-team division... it really shouldn't be THIS difficult to write for them


Nice to see your sig on full display.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Nice to see your sig on full display.


I concur. Trunks looking a bit tight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Exactly. Why not put Bliss vs Ember vs Liv Morgan or something to that effect.



Like them or not, I can assure you that a lot more people want to see Bayley and Sasha than Ember or Liv Morgan, especially at those international shows.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Like them or not, I can assure you that a lot more people want to see Bayley and Sasha than Ember or Liv Morgan, especially at those international shows.


 Are you always gonna defecate on everything I say?


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I concur. Trunks looking a bit tight.


 That's his favorite gif and Bliss knew what she was doing wearing them.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Are you always gonna defecate on everything I say?


LOL, what?

I merely made the statement that Bayley and Sasha are far more popular than Ember Moon and Liv Morgan (don't think that's even debatable) and you take that as a personal attack? Relax, man.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> LOL, what?
> 
> I merely made the statement that Bayley and Sasha are far more popular than Ember Moon and Liv Morgan (don't think that's even debatable) and you take that as a personal attack? Relax, man.


 I was only joking. Don't take things so serious lol.


----------



## MERPER

^I think we need to figure out a way make it clear something is being said in a joking/sarcastic manner... italics usually works... or maybe a certain color...

sometimes I think we all, myself included, get into it with another person where it is just a misunderstanding


----------



## KC Armstrong

I believe starting tomorrow Ronda joins the tour for the last 4 European shows. Let's all pray to the wrestling gods, the old ones and the new, that nobody gets injured.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> I believe starting tomorrow Ronda joins the tour for the last 4 European shows. Let's all pray to the wrestling gods, the old ones and the new, that nobody gets injured.


She's been employed for over 4 months and has done ONE actual in ring match. That's quite lame if you ask me.



MERPER said:


> ^I think we need to figure out a way make it clear something is being said in a joking/sarcastic manner... italics usually works... or maybe a certain color...
> 
> sometimes I think we all, myself included, get into it with another person where it is just a misunderstanding


Accompany this gif with those replies


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

I hate Buddy Murphy progressively more each day.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Too fucking fine jfc.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Oh for future reference, if anyone wants Gifs of specific Alexa Bliss moments or what not just tell me what you want or give the source link and I can make whatever you want!


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## MERPER

^those are some really nice and clear photos... shame no booty shots among them but really like the photos themselves


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

I also always dug her out of ring fashion sense as well. 

Awesome photo there!


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Bliss > all 3 so...


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

Vienna digitals


----------



## KC Armstrong

Tonight in Turin


----------



## MERPER

she wears some super short and tight "shorts" for house shows... much more visible than for TV each week... she certainly knows what she's doing and what many in the crowd come to see


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Lol


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> Vienna digitals


"So yeah....just casually stepping on your face there."


----------



## Jersey

Blisscuits


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

^ IS that her an Ember?


----------



## erebos

Turin, hotel, today


----------



## erebos

Paris. End of tour. That is what I have been waiting for. Lexi is with Mike in Disneyland.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> ^ IS that her an Ember?


Ya


----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997876394758754305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997876736619630592


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

She must be in heaven. Good luck trying to get her out of there in time for the show tonight.

... and thank God Nia isn't there to ruin the day for her again.

:duck


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997876736619630592


 Beauty and the geek


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

I wonder who was with Mike & Alexa. Who was taking those pictures with both of them.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> I wonder who was with Mike & Alexa. Who was taking those pictures with both of them.



Hopefully someone from WWE shooting a little video for their YouTube channel (would be way better than the Tour stuff they posted so far, like Rollins getting a hot dog), but I doubt it. Can't have Alexa being all adorable and breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Hopefully someone from WWE shooting a little video for their YouTube channel (would be way better than the Tour stuff they posted so far, like Rollins getting a hot dog), but I doubt it. Can't have Alexa being all adorable and breaking kayfabe.


Because on super short video, where she apparently lost her merch bag. Someone who is filming spoke to her. He had an accent. Thought it could be Murphy.


----------



## Black Metal

She has more photos and snippets on instagram for the visit.


----------



## The Sheik

KC Armstrong said:


> Hopefully someone from WWE shooting a little video for their YouTube channel (would be way better than the Tour stuff they posted so far, like Rollins getting a hot dog), but I doubt it. Can't have Alexa being all adorable and breaking kayfabe.


Yes because this dork and Mickey Mouse Jr. walking around doing nothing would be so interesting.


----------



## Café de René

Zappers said:


> Because on super short video, where she apparently lost her merch bag. Someone who is filming spoke to her. He had an accent. Thought it could be Murphy.


Haven't seen the video but it might be WWE French announcer Christophe Agius, Mike Rome tweeted him yesterday and he's often used as some kind of tour guide for superstars when they do medias/stuff in France. 

Hopefully we'll get an interview or something out of it.


----------



## Jersey

When does the table for 3 with T.L.A air?


----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> When does the table for 3 with T.L.A air?


Definitely not this week. The Edge, Christian and Hardy one is airing.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos

Two weeks tour. The luggage is higher than Alexa.
:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

erebos said:


> Two weeks tour. The luggage is higher than Alexa.
> :duck


Yeah she could fit in it.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


Adorable


----------



## KC Armstrong

Either she just posted a video Murphy sent to her or she went straight home to Orlando and won't be on Raw tomorrow. 

Would make sense, too. She already had her qualifying match so there probably wouldn't be much to do for her, anyway.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Yeahhhhhhh, she needs to keep the tight trunks game strong.


----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


> Yeahhhhhhh, she needs to keep the tight trunks game strong.


she's a smart cookie... she knows exactly what she is doing... 

we need people at house shows to provide more videos like this... she always goes tight trunks at house shows... just becoming more rare for "family" TV shows


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


>


either the shorts are getting smaller or her butt is getting bigger


----------



## elevenSix

Lenny Leonard said:


> either the shorts are getting smaller or her butt is getting bigger


----------



## MERPER

^LOL I thought the same thing...

in a dream world the shorts get so small and the butt gets (well, not SO big) but bigger and eventually she'll just be wrestling in a thong


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> either the shorts are getting smaller or her butt is getting bigger


Either way she's killing us slowly but surely.


----------



## metallon

MERPER said:


> ... eventually she'll just be wrestling in a thong


Alexa wrestling in a thong? I have my doubts i'd survive that. :sodone


----------



## Blissmella

Lenny Leonard said:


> either the shorts are getting smaller or her butt is getting bigger


I seen her in person last week, the shorts are definitely smaller and she hadoesn't no tights either, makes a difference.


----------



## Jersey

Wonder what's planned for her tonight?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Looks like an outtake. (not as good quality as the other photo)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

Honestly surprised she's in a match on RAW. 

Their travel schedule is insane. She just got back to Orlando from Europe last night and tonight is in up-state New York.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> Honestly surprised she's in a match on RAW.
> 
> Their travel schedule is insane. She just got back to Orlando from Europe last night and tonight is in up-state New York.



She didn't go back to Orlando. I thought she did because of the instagram video, but the other option was that she just posted a video Murphy had sent to her. The whole crew traveled directly from Paris to Albany. 

That being said, the point remains. The schedule is fucking insane. At least she gets to chill a little bit this week. I think they're only working Sunday and Monday, not the regular schedule. She has that MegaCon appearance as well, but that's in Orlando.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

2 straight clean losses to Ember Moon tells me 2 things:

1) Alexa isn't sniffing the RAW women's title again for quite a while

2) She is both mature enough and not at all egomaniacal that she is willing to put other talents over which is great for her career and the type of person she is


----------



## erebos

Zappers said:


> Looks like an outtake. (not as good quality as the other photo)


----------



## Victor Chaos

Alexa looks absolutely perfect and so does Mickie James.


----------



## Jersey

I like the match up between Bliss & Moon.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

Official from WWE


----------



## MrJT

where are the HD pics from her getting pinned.

Her Pussy lips looked phat as hell


----------



## Zappers

^
Try to keep it classy.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Official from WWE



I love it when they take my suggestions.

:duck


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I love it when they take my suggestions.
> 
> :duck


Yeah, you said they should make a video for WWE. My only gripe, too much shots without them in the video.(wasting valuable seconds panning the grounds) Plus you know there had to be a ton more video of that day. They should put maybe a 30 min story up on the WWE Network.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

I really dig the shirt print. Hard to read it backwards since I can’t flip it around in photoshop since I’m not on a computer.

Looking good casual.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

MrJT said:


> where are the HD pics from her getting pinned.
> 
> Her Pussy lips looked phat as hell


It's not that serious so control your hormones.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Photos etc


You missed the obvious so here is the first gif I've ever made for Alexa on this board fixing your failure.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> You missed the obvious so here is the first gif I've ever made for Alexa on this board fixing your failure.


 What was my original post?


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> What was my original post?


A few photos of her from behind in that same outfit and one of them was from an NXT match against Bayley and it reminded me of the Payback match last year and this moment haha.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> A few photos of her from behind in that same outfit and one of them was from an NXT match against Bayley and it reminded me of the Payback match last year and this moment haha.


 Question where the gifs from last night? What program do you use to make them?


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Question where the gifs from last night? What program do you use to make them?


The photos I quoted were these: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/75267441-post12476.html

Why should I give away my secrets so my important Bliss goods lose their importance if more than me can make them?!

Kidding. 

As for the program, I use *giphy capture*. I got it from the App Store on my iMac. Not sure if it's on PC or not.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Why should I give away my secrets so my important Bliss goods lose their importance if more than me can make them?!


 Because it's best for business - :tripstroll	

Thanks but I don't have a mac, I a have dell pc so ..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Because it's best for business - :tripstroll
> 
> Thanks but I don't have a mac, I a have dell pc so ..


I am still the King and exporter.

However as I said pages back, anyone can make suggestions or link to things they want and I’ll make them. It’s fun. Making that gif last night made me rewatch that whole match as well haha.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> However as I said pages back, anyone can make suggestions or link to things they want and I’ll make them. It’s fun. Making that gif last night made me rewatch that whole match as well haha.


 



 Bliss only


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Bliss only


There isn't a lot of Bliss only portions in that but here are two that will suffice from the video.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> There isn't a lot of Bliss only portions in that but here are two that will suffice from the video.


 Those are cool.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

*Alexa. Shorter hair (without extensions) Minimal make-up.*


Works for me.


----------



## MrJT

Jersey said:


> It's not that serious so control your hormones.


i'm not controlling shit, this is a thread dedicated to her.


----------



## Jersey

MrJT said:


> i'm not controlling shit, this is a thread dedicated to her.


 Ya don't say but your remark wasn't called for.


----------



## Black Metal

Have two random gifs I made. I might make this a bi-daily thing. I'm sure there's no complaints if I did. They are pretty hefty in file size though....


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Have two random gifs I made. I might make this a bi-daily thing. I'm sure there's no complaints if I did. They are pretty hefty in file size though....


Good job. If your looking for a random one to do, maybe I have an idea.

You know when she does that standing on her opponents hair, holding their arms. She does the count with the ref, ...3, ...4, then lets go. It's pretty funny. She doesn't do it all the time, so it may be hard to find.

Another one:

Now this is very specific. But here's one I love. It's at Backlash 2016. She's in the ring before the match starts. When Carmella comes in the ring and is flaunting to the crowd. The camera follows down the line of other women, Naomi, Becky, Natalya. Anyway they are all stone face. At the end of the panning it catches Alexa at the far right. She's flashing Carmella bad looks and say's OH PLEASE!. It's hilarious. I've always said, imho that one match (beyond the outfit) was where management realized she was a star. The faces she made, the interaction was head and shoulders above the other 5 women in that ring. Even when Nikki Bella came into the ring last, she was flashing her bad looks behind her back and Carmella's all while Nikki's music was playing. Watch on Nikki's entrance too, in the ring. She's doing this all behind her back. Meanwhile all the other women (Carmella is actually doing some stuff) are stone face. This was Alexa trying to stand out among the rest. ... she did. And here we are today, 4 Championship titles later.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Zappers

^
That was a great day my friends.


----------



## erebos

megacon 2018


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000096864916647936










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000103915105472512


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Alexa talking to that girl.


----------



## MERPER

Alexa seems like a good person overall...


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Thanks for trying to kill me.


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> Alexa seems like a good person overall...


I think this is her appeal beyond her physical appearance. There's a lot on the current/former roster that are really good people, but Alexa is quite special imho.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> I think this is her appeal beyond her physical appearance. There's a lot on the current/former roster that are really good people, but Alexa is quite special imho.


you're correct

and part of me wishes that WWE would finally turn her face so we see this all the time on TV... but, part of me also thinks she plays a terrific heel and doesn't get enough credit for her acting skills in that regard... she basically plays a character that is a complete 180 from who she is in real life which cannot be easy to do


----------



## Black Metal

That'd have been cool to go to. I like all 3 wrestlers.

I'll make some gifs tonight, Blissfits.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

Eclipse into Twisted Bliss would be so awesome.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> you're correct
> 
> and part of me wishes that WWE would finally turn her face so we see this all the time on TV...



Same here. Love her heel work, but I am more than ready to see the real thing on TV. If you know even a little bit about the people behind the characters it's pretty hilarious that Alexa is the bad guy and someone else whose name I won't mention right now is the ultimate role model for little girls. But that's the way it goes, unfortunately.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


It doesn't show up


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

@JC00 where do you be getting classic pics of her from?


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> Now this is very specific. But here's one I love. It's at Backlash 2016. She's in the ring before the match starts. When Carmella comes in the ring and is flaunting to the crowd. The camera follows down the line of other women, Naomi, Becky, Natalya. Anyway they are all stone face. At the end of the panning it catches Alexa at the far right. She's flashing Carmella bad looks and say's OH PLEASE!.


This!










*Here's more I randomly made.*


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> It doesn't show up


----------



## KC Armstrong

I can't believe WWE actually posted this on their YouTube channel. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> This!


Yep, that's the one. Thanks. The others you posted were great too.


P.S. - Did you see that other part I was talking about. While she was behind Nikki Bella. It might be too fast to make something from it.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I can't believe WWE actually posted this on their YouTube channel. Didn't expect that.


Yeah, no kidding. I was surprised myself. Considering the ever so recent and still going (I think it's still going) Alexa bully heel stuff.

Either way it shows how much WWE supports Alexa and how she handles herself outside the weekly TV/PPV shows. Even if it breaks with storylines. They must have thought as did I, it was a cool moment.


........... Not saying this is happening or happening soon(I'm just going out on a limb here), but looking back at her loss to Ember Moon last Monday. She was on the floor next to the apron looking very disappointed & sad. Exactly like she did at Backlash. Was that a tell to something? Heels when they lose, usually get mad, or plan revenge. Not sulk on the ground when they lose.

If there was even a flash of idea to slowly turn Alexa face in the works. Maybe after what they saw today(Alexa's spontaneous emotional connection with that girl), solidified their decision to move forward with those plans? Again just having fun with this theory. Full disclosure I like Alexa as a heel, and wouldn't mind it to go on for a while.


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> Yep, that's the one. Thanks. The others you posted were great too.
> 
> 
> P.S. - Did you see that other part I was talking about. While she was behind Nikki Bella. It might be too fast to make something from it.


Thanks! 

I did see it but it was too difficult to really snap honestly.



Zappers said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I was surprised myself. Considering the ever so recent and still going (I think it's still going) Alexa bully heel stuff.
> 
> Either way it shows how much WWE supports Alexa and how she handles herself outside the weekly TV/PPV shows. Even if it breaks with storylines. They must have thought as did I, it was a cool moment.
> 
> 
> ........... Not saying this is happening or happening soon(I'm just going out on a limb here), but looking back at her loss to Ember Moon last Monday. She was on the floor next to the apron looking very disappointed & sad. Exactly like she did at Backlash. Was that a tell to something? Heels when they lose, usually get mad, or plan revenge. Not sulk on the ground when they lose.
> 
> If there was even a flash of idea to slowly turn Alexa face in the works. Maybe after what they saw today(Alexa's spontaneous emotional connection with that girl), solidified their decision to move forward with those plans? Again just having fun with this theory. Full disclosure I like Alexa as a heel, and wouldn't mind it to go on for a while.


It's a fun and neat theory but I'd say it's likely just her feeling a bit winded after the match really. However I support a gradual face turn, if even possible.

I think a few of us fans on here sound like broken records incessant on her turning face.


----------



## MERPER

WWE posting that clip is really something... 

their management, while sometimes doing dumb things in the eyes of fans, is not dumb... they are very smart... and they clearly know they have gold with Alexa. She is one of the best things to happen for them in a long time, and certainly the best thing for the women's division in years if not decades


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I did see it but it was too difficult to really snap honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun and neat theory but I'd say it's likely just her feeling a bit winded after the match really. However I support a gradual face turn, if even possible.
> 
> I think a few of us fans on here sound like broken records incessant on her turning face.


That's what I'd figured. It was a real quick scene. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> If there was even a flash of idea to slowly turn Alexa face in the works. Maybe after what they saw today(Alexa's spontaneous emotional connection with that girl), solidified their decision to move forward with those plans? Again just having fun with this theory.



Alexa has been with the company for 5 years now. They know who she is, so they really shouldn't need a moment like this to realize that she could be an awesome role model/babyface. I would hope they've figured that out a while ago.

I still think she's not turning before next year's Superstar Shakeup, but like I said in the other thread, I hope they're not gonna give her fat jokes on Raw anymore. She can still be the mean girl, but if you're gonna show that side of her and promote it on YouTube, twitter, etc, don't turn back around and portrait her as the fat shaming bully. That's just stupid and unnecessary.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I still think she's not turning before next year's Superstar Shakeup.


 How do you know this happening? State your sources.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> don't turn back around and portrait her as the fat shaming bully. That's just stupid and unnecessary.


Yeah, her and Nia's feud was some low hanging fruit. REALLY REALLY obvious low hanging fruit issues. Nia is big? = She's a fat, big oaf, etc.

No, that's not a short joke to Bliss.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


Her entrances in NXT as a face were intoxicating. You couldn't but be in a good mood. I actually liked her second entrance music. (the one she used in this gif after she came back from an injury) I actually wouldn't mind if used it again. It's not going to happen, but like I said, I wouldn't mind it one bit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> How do you know this happening? State your sources.


When did I say I *KNOW*? I said I *THINK* she's not turning anytime soon. Big difference.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Just watching her give a young girl warm advice is going to make people like her more and even then it may ruin her chances in getting legit heat as a Heel so I wouldn't put it past her turning Face before the years end at least.


----------



## Jersey

I hated the neck snap she used to do during her face run


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Jersey said:


>


hnng


----------



## Jersey

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


Shame we won't ever get to see them have fun like this on tv.


----------



## erebos

Team Rude is back. :duck


----------



## Black Metal

> Happy Birthday @natbynature


----------



## Zappers

That face. LOL


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

her tantrums are so _______ sexy


----------



## Black Metal

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> her tantrums are so _______ sexy


I love Alexa but her tantrum moments look like a fish flopping on dry land haha.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Cute Stitch phone case.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

JC00 said:


>


Why the hell do we not see this type of behavior on television?!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> Why the hell do we not see this type of behavior on television?!


They probably think that would be a little too much for TV, but I absolutely love it. Maybe they should just go for it if they wrestle each other again at some point. The simultaneous double scream always got a great reaction and made people laugh. I'm pretty sure this would, too.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 She's channeling her inner Bruce Lee I love it. She did mention that she's practiced kickboxing but that is a kung fu stance so maybe she's partaken in that as well.


----------



## RamPaige

Or she just finished watching Power Rangers. :lol


----------



## Black Metal

It's a goofy side I wish was showcased more, Even in heel form it could be humorous, which is the whole point.


----------



## Jersey

Her attire tho


----------



## Black Metal

Made some gifs last night




























and for laughs


----------



## Jersey

^ You should open a gif shop on here


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> ^ You should open a gif shop on here


I don't think people want to pay $5.00 for a gif. Don't give me ideas.

Kidding.

I'm fine with it. Anyone wants signatures or whatever like I said, just ask or direct me to what you want.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I don't think people want to pay $5.00 for a gif. Don't give me ideas.
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> I'm fine with it. Anyone wants signatures or whatever like I said, just ask or direct me to what you want.


They pay $9.99 for the network so... But anyways


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> They pay $9.99 for the network so... But anyways


True. Blissfits can fund my Network payments. One. Gif. At. A. Time.

I assume you want something from that?


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> True. Blissfits can fund my Network payments. One. Gif. At. A. Time.
> 
> I assume you want something from that?


 Lol, you are correct.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Ugh^ 

You fucked me all up with that first photo.



Jersey said:


> Lol, you are correct.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

^ This look definitely deserved more than 5 seconds of TV time.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> ^ This look definitely deserved more than 5 seconds of TV time.


Not to mentioning wasting your time to show up in a two bit part that had no real value. I'm not in the WWE loop but was she at the venue for that like I think she was? If so what a waste of a day off.

Have another gif, last one for today Blissfits.


----------



## MERPER

^We all need to keep in mind that at all the TV dates/shows there is a lot going on behind the scenes that they are responsible for as well. So, while she was on screen for 5 seconds last night and on the surface it seems like a waste of a flight, etc. I can guarantee she did at least one other thing that made her presence necessary... most likely, it was a fan meet & greet for the VIP people who pay like $500 a pop for that experience. Seeing as how she is one of the most popular superstars (men or women) on the roster that is a pretty big deal cause you have to give those people their money's worth. She probably did some merchandising work, signed autographs or cut some other promos/commercial spots as well.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

So fine.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## MERPER

^LOL thanks for the 2 gifs of her 5 seconds from RAW on Monday


----------



## JC00

Went to Disney World today


----------



## Black Metal

I'm tempted to choose a classic Disney animated film and draw a caricature of her in the style. It'd be an amusing half an hour to waste time and she's a Disney fanatic and she missed my first fan art of her I sent to her on Twitter so...


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I like how she interacts with her fans.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

^ Both are gorgeous


----------



## Black Metal

Alright, gonna make some gifs tonight. First person to reply and toss out a year during her active career dictates what year I make the gifs from.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Alright, gonna make some gifs tonight. First person to reply and toss out a year during her active career dictates what year I make the gifs from.


 For future sig




 Only Bliss entrance


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> For future sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Bliss entrance


*Signature:*










*And the Rest!*














































Nostalgia dudeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Jersey

^ Thank you kindly.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Alright, gonna make some gifs tonight. First person to reply and toss out a year during her active career dictates what year I make the gifs from.


The Freddy Kruger outfit gifs would be a hit. :smile2:


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> The Freddy Kruger outfit gifs would be a hit. :smile2:


I'll get on that tomorrow sometime.


----------



## erebos

Raw 25 years


----------



## KC Armstrong

quick Alexa cameo at 3:05


----------



## Jersey

Bliss on UpUpDwnDwn returning is great news.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Bliss on UpUpDwnDwn returning is great news.


Make her play DuckTales.

Here's those Alexa Krueger gifs.


----------



## Jersey

When she made her debut on UpUpDownDown (for those who haven't seen it)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Did I forget to mention I can add text to gifs too?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

She looks good with it!


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


She's so perfect


----------



## JC00

Bliss the face of the developmental journey on the WWE PC site


----------



## erebos

meet and greet today










:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Bliss the face of the developmental journey on the WWE PC site



Sasha is featured as well, but I think Alexa is the bigger Performance Center success story and should be the female face of this thing. Sasha had already trained in different wrestling schools, worked independent shows. If I recall correctly she started training like 4 years before she came to WWE. 

Alexa on the other hand had ZERO experience and training when she arrived there and they turned her from complete newbie into one of the biggest stars in the company. To me that's a better story if you want to attract different athletes from all walks of life who didn't necessarily dream of becoming WWE superstars.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## nyelator

Jersey said:


> Shame we won't ever get to see them have fun like this on tv.


This kinda looks too dumb for TV


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Sasha is featured as well, but I think Alexa is the bigger Performance Center success story and should be the female face of this thing. Sasha had already trained in different wrestling schools, worked independent shows. If I recall correctly she started training like 4 years before she came to WWE.
> 
> Alexa on the other hand had ZERO experience and training when she arrived there and they turned her from complete newbie into one of the biggest stars in the company. To me that's a better story if you want to attract different athletes from all walks of life who didn't necessarily dream of becoming WWE superstars.


Sasha and Bayley didn't even train with the women


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


She should've done a backhandspring after the landing.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004179315607638018


----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Victor Chaos

A true Goddess no doubt about it.


----------



## ironcladd1

KC Armstrong said:


> :sodone :sodone


If only she would quit covering up with those damn tshirts on TV.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Can't wait for the pictures from the event in LA today.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Can't wait for the pictures from the event in LA today.


There was an event in LA today?

I live in LA... had I known I for sure would have gone...


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> There was an event in LA today?
> 
> I live in LA... had I known I for sure would have gone...


Not sure if it's where fans would have access to.


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> There was an event in LA today?
> 
> I live in LA... had I known I for sure would have gone...


And I found this.

https://www.emmys.com/academy/faq/fyc



And this:

Maybe we can watch it?

https://www.emmys.com/events/fyc-wwe


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Panelists include:*
> 
> Paul “Triple H” Levesque
> Stephanie McMahon
> Shawn Michaels
> Roman Reigns
> Ronda Rousey
> The Bella Twins
> ... and more



Strowman and Nia are there, too. With the names on that list I doubt she will be a part of the panel and if she is she wouldn't get a word in, anyway.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Strowman and Nia are there, too. With the names on that list I doubt she will be a part of the panel and if she is she wouldn't get a word in, anyway.


Not that I know if who would speak (if at all) besides Stephanie and HHH. But seeing that Braun is there and knowing full well the Mixed Match is one of WWE presented shows to FYC. You never know. It does say "and more" 

Either way , I think the whole thing is pretty cool in general for everybody and the company.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Either way , I think the whole thing is pretty cool in general for everybody and the company.



Oh I agree and it is pretty cool for Alexa to even be included in that group. 

The only thing that annoys me is the Bellas hogging the fucking limelight again. Doesn't Nikki have better things to do, like fake another breakup or something?


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


:damn


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

Pretty cool. Alexa, Braun , Naomi, and Jimmy on the panel with Stephanie. They got there own segment separate from the other group.

I told ya.

The first group was Roman, HHH, Shawn Michaels, Charlotte. and Stephanie.

The event was opened by New Day introducing Stephanie.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Disruptive_One

Alexa needs to go dress shopping. This was a big event. Huge even! And she recycled a dress. She has definitely worn this for previous events.


----------



## MERPER

You guys know I really enjoy Alexa as a performer and as a person... as much for her beauty as her seemingly awesome attitude...

But I must say I am just not digging her dress for this event at all. I know, I know, she loves her black clothes and the dress is black but it's just very dreary and blah to me... looks like something one might wear to a funeral. And it's very large on her... not at all complimentary of her body, IMHO...


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm sorry, I must be lost. Didn't know I ended up in the fucking Fashion Police thread.


----------



## Zappers

I think with that smile. She could wear a burlap sack and you wouldn't even notice.


----------



## KC Armstrong

First time they have broken kayfabe in about 4 months, since their feud started.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm sorry, I must be lost. Didn't know I ended up in the fucking Fashion Police thread.


This is an Alexa thread, we're talking about Alexa and what she wore to an event.

And despite your insistence on everyone being positive about her 100% of the time that is not necessary or required and people are allowed to say something remotely negative like 1% of the time. It's ok... it's not going to kill her, or you.

As I have said to you before, if you can't handle even the slightest negativity about her then it might do you a lot of good to block people


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> I think with that smile. She could wear a burlap sack and you wouldn't even notice.



She looked beautiful as always. You got people in here talking about "recycling dresses" as if she was a fucking A-List Hollywood actress with millions in the bank and designers custom making dresses for her.


----------



## Disruptive_One

Shouldn't have taken that picture with Nia.

Her whole story right now is mitb. And she trashed Nia for the Rousey challenge.


----------



## Zappers

Alright gentlemen. You want Alexa? I give you Alexa.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Alright gentlemen. You want Alexa? I give you Alexa.



Well, I still do, so thanks.


----------



## Zappers

Watched some of the other ones. Nia and Sasha had a little attitude. Charlotte was really good/comfortable, the Bella's are used to this as usual. Ronda, well she's the get for the photographers in these photos. Provocative dress didn't hurt either. The guys handled it good. Bruan was in heaven. LOL

Notice Alexa wasn't barked at, "as much" as the others. My take, she gave them what they wanted very quickly. Not much over persuading needed. Plus her eyes and smile cover more ground from different angles imho.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Disruptive_One said:


> Alexa needs to go dress shopping. This was a big event. Huge even! And she recycled a dress. She has definitely worn this for previous events.


Oh no!! A person wore an item of clothing in public more than once!!

:eyeroll


----------



## JC00

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Oh no!! A person wore an item of clothing in public more than once!!
> 
> :eyeroll


Last time I saw her at a public event wearing that was Summerslam WWE 2k18 party. 10 months ago


----------



## Lenny Leonard

MERPER said:


> This is an Alexa thread, we're talking about Alexa and what she wore to an event.
> 
> And despite your insistence on everyone being positive about her 100% of the time that is not necessary or required and people are allowed to say something remotely negative like 1% of the time. It's ok... it's not going to kill her, or you.
> 
> As I have said to you before, if you can't handle even the slightest negativity about her then it might do you a lot of good to block people


though in my opinion its a nice dress


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Zappers

Not that this matters in the grand scheme of things. But as of now(anything can change), Alexa Bliss has the third most views of her photographer pictures video. She's third behind Ronda(she's first) and slightly behind Nikki Bella. Everyone else is a distant fourth.

Let's keep watching guys.


----------



## Zappers

My advice to Alexa. Take those Getty images and frame them. Holy Toledo.

Props to @december_blue; for the awesome logo free Getty images.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

Ok I’m dead now.


----------



## Zappers

Her personal instagram with caption to the photo. - #TBT to red pigtails &#55357;&#56740;❤




:hmmm Maybe a tease for MITB? I wouldn't oppose personally. She hasn't done this look in a long time.


----------



## MERPER

Lenny Leonard said:


> though in my opinion its a nice dress


that's fine... we are all entitled to have different opinions, are we not?

the world would be a pretty boring place if everyone felt the same about everything all the time...

I don't understand why, particularly in this thread, someone says something even remotely negative about her or heaven forbid something she is wearing and people act like they should be tar and feathered


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

She's perfect:


----------



## Zappers

Interview at the Red Carpet after the photographs.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Edit: Oops, Zappers beat me to it.

:duck


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Edit: Oops, Zappers beat me to it.
> 
> :duck


The more Alexa the merrier. LOL


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

If anybody missed the show, here's the full Alexa, Braun, Jimmy, Naomi panel section.


----------



## erebos




----------



## KC Armstrong

Anyone find these without the watermarks? There's a whole set of Alexa and Nia goofing around on the red carpet.


----------



## Black Metal

Had internet issues this past week so I'm popping by to say they're fixed and I'll make gifs again sometime tomorrow. Have this one I just made quick.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Next week I'm rooting for Bliss to win MITB but ya''l already know that.


----------



## Black Metal

D E A D.

That's me.


----------



## Jersey

Why did tna give Tessa Blanchard Alexa's gimmick?





Don't get me wrong I do like Tessa but Bliss does the gimmick better IJS.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

KC Armstrong said:


>


Great photo!

Ronda looks a bit odd though


----------



## MERPER

Some great gifs already from tonight's RAW match... Alexa faking/limping her injury as she got into the ring... then Natalya giving her a wedgie as she threw her into the barricade at ringside...


----------



## MERPER

wow... make it 2 wedgies from Natalya to Alexa... can't wait for gifs and clear photos from this one... 

https://twitter.com/AlexaBlissAss/status/1006335154057555969


----------



## -XERO-

Yep.



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006335154057555969


----------



## BringBackTV14

and no that isn't a lump, it's a run in her legging


----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal

Mango13 said:


>


How much did you slow the video to snap that screenshot?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Mango13 said:


>


jeez i think she gave her a back and frontal wedgie


----------



## Black Metal

Lenny Leonard said:


> jeez i think she gave her a back and frontal wedgie


I know. >.<

Also, I'm randomly sharing this because <3


----------



## JC00

Looks like the back of her thigh got sliced at some point in the match


----------



## MERPER

Maybe the sliced thigh occurred during Natalya's first wedgie when she slammed her into the barricade...


----------



## Zappers

Natalya was grabby last night. Almost yanked Alexa's shorts off. Made me laugh when I saw it.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## MERPER

anyone got a gif of the first wedgie outside the ring when Alexa got thrown into the barricade?

Also, is there anywhere that posts full match videos in HD? I was watching while at work and got distracted a few times but it seemed like a really good match overall, would like to watch it again... thanks in advance


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> Also, is there anywhere that posts full match videos in HD? I was watching while at work and got distracted a few times but it seemed like a really good match overall, would like to watch it again... thanks in advance



Here is the full match. Better watch it quickly, though, because those videos usually get pulled from YouTube in a matter of hours.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> Here is the full match. Better watch it quickly, though, because those videos usually get pulled from YouTube in a matter of hours.


Great find.

Thank you.

I just downloaded it so if it gets pulled, that's fine.

If you or anyone else would like me to send them the video file (.mp4) PM me with your e-mail address and I will send it via WeTransfer


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Alexa Bliss looks fine as fuck in those digitalis. *_


----------



## MERPER

^That is spam. It does not belong here and you have been reported for posting it.


----------



## Black Metal

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Alexa Bliss looks fine as fuck in those digitalis. *_


As if she ever doesn't? 

First one to quote my post here and names a year gets 3 gifs from me tomorrow based on the choice.


----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


> As if she ever doesn't?
> 
> First one to quote my post here and names a year gets 3 gifs from me tomorrow based on the choice.


any year like in the history of the world? my birth year 1984

or are we talking an alexa year she has been wrestling?... lets go 2017


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> any year like in the history of the world? my birth year 1984
> 
> or are we talking an alexa year she has been wrestling?... lets go 2017


Considering both me and Alexa weren't around in 1984 I'd say that's a poor choice.

2017 it is.


----------



## break666.bh

MERPER said:


> Great find.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I just downloaded it so if it gets pulled, that's fine.
> 
> If you or anyone else would like me to send them the video file (.mp4) PM me with your e-mail address and I will send it via WeTransfer


Can I pretty please have it, on Google drive or something? I'd really appreciate it 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>


 Alexa is thick * Bruce Prichard voice*


----------



## MERPER

break666.bh said:


> Can I pretty please have it, on Google drive or something? I'd really appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


PM me


----------



## Zappers

Looks like she got a tattoo today.


----------



## Black Metal

I'm digging it.


----------



## Zappers

What's funny is that's probably the last time the public will see it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> Looks like she got a tattoo today.


She is enough?

Must mean something like accept yourself for who you are I presume.


----------



## Disruptive_One

Seems like really poor judgement to get this tattoo two days before mitb.


----------



## Zappers

Now what even more surprising. Apparently that's Alexa's ... FOURTH tattoo.

She said in the tag on instagram, this:

- Walking in with 2 tattoos .. leaving with 4. 

- and Thank you to Metamorph for my 2 new additions.


Didn't even know she had any. Must be real small tattoos on parts like the recent one we normally wouldn't see. When you think about it, it's pretty strange that she would even bother to show the recent one on twitter. Considering it means a lot to her personally. So it's a private meaning for her, plus it's in a covered area. Nobody (meaning fans) knew she already had a couple. Why show this one? Interesting to say the least.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm not sure what exactly is going on with her, but I'm thinking she either flat out dumped Murphy or at least they're going through some shit. They haven't unfollowed each other and he still has all her stuff up on his social media, but all the stuff Alexa has been posting the last few days on her instagram stories, and most importantly the fact that she removed the engagement from her facebook profile, would lead me to believe something is wrong.

Impulsively, and unwisely, getting an "I am enough" tattoo a couple of days before a pretty dangerous match certainly seems to fit that narrative. I hope she's not gonna lose her mind over this shit.


----------



## MERPER

^It's funny you posted that, I thought the exact same thing over the last 7-10 days and the tattoo is very telling.

Not only has she has a lot of posts lately in her instagram stories with quotes that could be applied to a relationship that isn't working or has ended, but she hasn't appeared on one of his posts for a while and he hasn't been on one of hers for a while. I realize their travel schedules are insane and all, but they used to at least post 1 video or photo of the other or together once a week it seemed.

So yeah, I think the engagement is clearly off. Maybe they aren't separated and single but they took a step backwards obviously.

If that's all true, I feel bad for her. Granted, I also hope she doesn't go down an alternate route that leads to her sleeping around with male talent on the roster. While a leaked video would be hot as hell, I'd rather not know if Alexa turned into Paige, for instance.


----------



## Zappers

People get tattoo for all types of reasons. But it is strange, how now all of sudden. And I wonder how long ago did she get the other tattoos? Because unless she has them on or around her privates. I never saw any before. Even when she was doing that Total Divas stuff. Didn't see any on her legs or ankles, etc... Even the photo with her mom at the pool. Nothing there either. Yeah girls like the butt ones, even then we seen tons her older bodybuilding photos. Not much room there to hide.


----------



## MERPER

^pointless to speculate but she could have one on either foot or ankle, we never see her barefoot... could have one near her hips/pelvic/vaginal region... the neck (which the hair would cover up) is another possibility...

I mean definitely a lot of options to hide them, that's for sure


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> ^*pointless to speculate but she could have one on either foot or ankle, we never see her barefoot... *could have one near her hips/pelvic/vaginal region... the neck (which the hair would cover up) is another possibility...
> 
> I mean definitely a lot of options to hide them, that's for sure


Like I said in my previous post. Countless bodybuilding photos (of course these are from years ago)She's wearing skimpy bikini's for competition, barefoot, etc... We seen her at a pool party on Total Divas, where she was in a swimsuit, no shoes. And all the photos that were posted from behind the scenes. And at her own pool with her mother a couple months ago. Splashing in the water, legs out and all. I'm saying she might have gotten a couple tattoos in the last month. Then these today.

Which would add to the current discussion, what's going on? 4 tattoos in last couple months. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I don't even give a shit about a couple of tattoos unless she really starts going crazy with it and shows up looking like Ruby Riot one day. Those 2 she got today don't bother me at all.

If you follow her social media stuff, especially the things she posts on and off on her instagram stories, you just get the impression that she's not a happy person. It's almost every other day that she posts some negative, cryptic/semi-cryptic quotes that leave you guessing what the fuck is wrong with her. Whatever the issue is, whether it's the relationship or something else, I hope she figures it out and fixes it.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm fairly certain she's had a few white ink ones earlier. She didn't just get 4 in the past few months. Pump the breaks guys :lol Doom and gloom in here.

Also FWIW, Buddy still has the engagement on his Facebook so no idea what's happening there. Tbf not much we could know until someone says something.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> I'm fairly certain she's had a few white ink ones earlier. She didn't just get 4 in the past few months. Pump the breaks guys :lol Doom and gloom in here.


I didn't say she got all 4 recently, Zappers did. Doesn't change the other stuff, though. The tattoo was just another piece added to the puzzle.





starsfan24 said:


> Also FWIW, Buddy still has the engagement on his Facebook so no idea what's happening there. Tbf not much we could know until someone says something.


I know, that's why it's confusing.


----------



## Zappers

The other stuff is most probably Disney related. You know it is.

But back to Alexa feeling bad for whatever reason. Go get some counseling. 

Because THIS (her body) doesn't need to be screwed around with. This is all the artwork you need. Your job uniform.


----------



## The Sheik

What's with all the tattoo talk? Who gives a shit if she's got tattoo's. Post some damn pictures.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok i twitter searched Alexa and Buddy (creepy yes but whatever :lol) and this tweet popped up..



> Pretty awesome to see @AlexaBliss_WWE and Buddy Murphy just havin’ a fun day at Disney! Didn’t wanna ruin their vacation by bombarding them with pictures, so just decided to tell Buddy that I was a big fan and that was it. Don’t be that fan that ruins another persons day.


Take that for what you will. Anyway let's move on from this please.


----------



## KC Armstrong

starsfan24 said:


> Ok i twitter searched Alexa and Buddy (creepy yes but whatever :lol) and this tweet popped up..
> 
> 
> 
> Take that for what you will. Anyway let's move on from this please.



If that's from a couple of days ago I guess I was wrong. Then I really have no fucking clue what's going on.

Note to self: Stop jumping to conclusions.

:duck


----------



## MERPER

The Sheik said:


> What's with all the tattoo talk? Who gives a shit if she's got tattoo's. Post some damn pictures.


It's a forum/message board... we will talk about whatever we want as long as it isn't disrespectful or obscene. 

Don't like it? Feel free to not read it or mute/block those of us who speak... pretty simple solution, really.


----------



## Alvaro

she already had one since 2016, but it's white ink, you can't see

https://twitter.com/alexabliss_wwe/status/809773854516252672


----------



## BringBackTV14

Bliss the only heel from Raw to make the poster


----------



## Black Metal

I love Bliss but her instagram quotes and sayings people worry about here are nothing really but typical stuff I've seen on tumblr.

The tattoos don't bother me at all.

I'm sorry I slacked on the gifs everyone. I'll post and make some tomorrow.


----------



## Black Metal

Gifs I just freshly made of some 2017 clips about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

^
Looks to be in a good mood. Maybe a win. Cross fingers.

and this today.


----------



## MERPER

Her boobs look huge in that gray blouse/suit gif


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> ^
> Looks to be in a good mood. Maybe a win. Cross fingers.
> 
> and this today.


Definitely would be a high school crush if she was at my high school. Pretty sure she would've been a freshman while I was a sophomore.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey

I was expecting a high spot but Ember & Alexa did great tonight.


----------



## MERPER

I don't often give WWE writers credit for things but that was a great job of writing to make Alexa Miss MITB.

They know they can't keep her away from a championship belt for long cause she's the face of the women's division. Now, she doesn't need to beat Nia or Rousey down the road 1-on-1 to regain the belt... just has to cash in

Hell, if they really want to, they could make a case/scenario for moving her back to Smackdown to cash it in, too.


----------



## Jersey

To celebrate we need gifs people.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> To celebrate we need gifs people.


I'll get on it when the replay is on tomorrow. I'm sure she'll showboat on RAW too if she doesn't cash in tonight.


----------



## starsfan24

Need a gif of the pop behind her as she gets the briefcase.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

starsfan24 said:


> Need a gif of the pop behind her as she gets the briefcase.


----------



## MERPER

She's so over it's insane. I really can't remember any woman being this over since Trish/Lita.

I was a huge Nikki Bella fan but she was never this over.


----------



## starsfan24

Lenny Leonard said:


>


We have the one of the replay from the side? Could see more people popping. Appreciate that one for sure though.


----------



## The Sheik

MERPER said:


> She's so over it's insane. I really can't remember any woman being this over since Trish/Lita.


Becky Lynch..


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## MERPER

The Sheik said:


> Becky Lynch..


Not even remotely close.

Becky has NEVER gotten the reaction Alexa has.

Now, if you had said Sasha or Charlotte MAYBE there could be a debate and I am still not sure about that.


----------



## MERPER

SO Happy she cashed in and won.

And now we can expect a run of triple-threat matches with Nia and Rousey culminating in some fashion at SummerSlam


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon




----------



## Blissmella

I'm shocked, did not think she'd win MITB and definitely not the title.

Also that ring gear looks amazing!


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> Now we can expect a run of triple-threat matches with Nia and Rousey culminating in some fashion at SummerSlam


 *pukes* personally I don't to see that. Obviously nia vs Bliss is gonna happen again at some point but where does ronda fit in on this?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> *pukes* personally I don't to see that. Obviously nia vs Bliss is gonna happen again at some point but where does ronda fit in on this?



I say Ronda gets another title shot and "finally" wins it at SummerSlam. The only question is who will be her opponent. Will it be a Nia vs Ronda re-match, with Nia getting the title back at Extreme Rules, or does Alexa get a huge SummerSlam match with Ronda? Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> *pukes* personally I don't to see that. Obviously nia vs Bliss is gonna happen again at some point but where does ronda fit in on this?


 I could see them going with it being said that Rousey is entitled to another match but not before Nia gets her automatic rematch which maybe that's at Extreme Rules with some stipulation, maybe Steel Cage? Which allows Bliss to win without pinning Nia.
Then we get Alexa/Ronda for Summerslam


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> I could see them going with it being said that Rousey is entitled to another match but not before Nia gets her automatic rematch which maybe that's at Extreme Rules with some stipulation, maybe Steel Cage? Which allows Bliss to win without pinning Nia.
> Then we get Alexa/Ronda for Summerslam



That's what I would do, but if it's a Triple Threat at SummerSlam I could live with it as well. I just need Alexa to be involved at SummerSlam. A simple Nia vs Ronda re-match would be stupid. What else could they possibly do to build that match again? We've already seen a bunch of contract signings and in-ring faceoffs with these two. You need another element on the road to SS, and if that element happens to be a million times better on the mic than both ladies, even better.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Bliss vs Nia, so is Summerslam where WWE is gonna pull the plug and make Bliss face?


----------



## Zappers

If someone is looking to make gifs. Here's an idea/moment. The part where it's a closeup of Alexa on the ramp after she won the title back.

It's the last shot/shots of her before they moved on to the next match. She's making some great facial reactions.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


I love how she had to use that last "safe" rung to reach the belt. For a second, she tried at the third step, but had to move up one step further. It was cute.


----------



## Zappers

F'n POW. Get out of my ring honey ............


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Bliss vs Nia, so is Summerslam where WWE is gonna pull the plug and make Bliss face?



Don't think so. She will either drop the belt back to Nia at Extreme Rules or to Rousey at SummerSlam. I don't see how she would turn in either of these scenarios.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Don't think so. She will either drop the belt back to Nia at Extreme Rules or to Rousey at SummerSlam. *I don't see how she would turn in either of these scenarios*.


 Merch seller, receives loud pops, well liked backstage need I continue?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Merch seller, receives loud pops, well liked backstage need I continue?


I didn't say there's no reason to turn her in general. I'm saying she's involved in a 3-way feud with two big babyfaces, so I don't see it happening right now. Eventually it will, obviously.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I didn't say there's no reason to turn her in general. I'm saying she's involved in a 3-way feud with two big babyfaces, so I don't see it happening right now. Eventually it will, obviously.


My bad for misreading your wording.


----------



## MERPER

I suppose if they wanted to... they could have Nia or Rousey flip and go absolutely apeshit bonkers as soon as tonight's RAW... give Alexa some insane beatdown while yelling and saying terrible things... a beatdown that puts Alexa out of action for a month or so... and makes Nia or Rousey into a villain of sorts...

Then, when Alexa returns, begin the process of having her go face.

I know Rousey is face right now, but she certainly has the looks of a heel. Her angry face is downright scary. Nia was already a heel once and she hasn't really done much to suggest she's a quality face. Her sob speech about being bullied and tormented for her size didn't go over well.


----------



## Zappers

Awwee. How nice of WWE website to put this picture for tonight's preview section. 

Don't know guys, I think they maybe like Alexa a little bit. :duck


----------



## Jersey

Team Little Big aka MITB winners


----------



## starsfan24

Going off Team LittleBig







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008847506141319168


----------



## Black Metal

They BETTER acknowledge that shit tonight in some capacity, even a passing mention.


----------



## MERPER

Tonight could be the start of the face turn... Rousey came across as a damn good heel not only attacking Alexa but Kurt Angle as well, then getting suspended and showing no remorse... so depends how they work this but it could definitely happen. 

Give Alexa the week off next week to "nurse her injuries" when she returns have her come out and say something about how being brutally attacked and power-slammed through a table has a way of waking you up and making you realize past mistakes, so first off I want to apologize sincerely to Nia for my past actions and being a bad friend blah blah blah... Nia comes out in heel mode to attack her again... and the face turn is in full force


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> They BETTER acknowledge that shit tonight in some capacity, even a passing mention.


That would've been fun for them to do but they didn't. Perhaps they'll team up once a full face turn for Bliss happens.

Back on Topic


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## punishedpat76

MERPER said:


> Tonight could be the start of the face turn... Rousey came across as a damn good heel not only attacking Alexa but Kurt Angle as well, then getting suspended and showing no remorse... so depends how they work this but it could definitely happen.
> 
> Give Alexa the week off next week to "nurse her injuries" when she returns have her come out and say something about how being brutally attacked and power-slammed through a table has a way of waking you up and making you realize past mistakes, so first off I want to apologize sincerely to Nia for my past actions and being a bad friend blah blah blah... Nia comes out in heel mode to attack her again... and the face turn is in full force


That wasn’t heel work by Rousey. It was classic Steve Austin taking on the authority.


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


----------



## MERPER

punishedpat76 said:


> That wasn’t heel work by Rousey. It was classic Steve Austin taking on the authority.


Which could turn into a heel situation, of course... 

she didn't do it to heel Stephanie McMahon she did it to face Kurt Angle


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## MERPER

Some more interesting/cryptic posts on her twitter today, I see... hope whatever she's going through isn't too serious


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

JC00 said:


>


Lots of people look better in black & white photos than colour.

I think Alexa is one of those people that benefit from colour pictures.

Not saying she looks terrible or anything, but just looks better in colour if you ask me


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Disruptive_One

MERPER said:


> Some more interesting/cryptic posts on her twitter today, I see... hope whatever she's going through isn't too serious


Bliss has really thin skin.


----------



## MERPER

Disruptive_One said:


> Bliss has really thin skin.


This is an absurd comment when you have no idea what's going on.

If it really is about her engagement/wedding, then no she doesn't. If it's about anything personal involving family or friends than no she doesn't.

Her posts almost certainly have NOTHING to do with WWE or her character. Seeing as how nobody knows what they're really about, it's impossible to comment about her having "thin skin."


----------



## Zappers

^
Might I advise the ignore list Merper. Everybody just put him on the list.


----------



## Black Metal

Ignore lists and such, *don't ignore* the two gifs I just made based on a post earlier in her fan friend!


----------



## MERPER

Sad that she apparently won't be on Total Divas this upcoming season


----------



## erebos

MERPER said:


> Sad that she apparently won't be on Total Divas this upcoming season


She does not need this nonsense. Alexa can relax at home with her animals.


----------



## MERPER

erebos said:


> She does not need this nonsense. Alexa can relax at home with her animals.


K

Still sucks for us that we don't get to see her on a show outside of RAW each week for a few months


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Ignore lists and such, *don't ignore* the two gifs I just made based on a post earlier in her fan friend!


Hell no, wouldn't ignore those. They are great! Real clear too. Bravo.


P.S. - Now where's my MITB gifs I requested a few pages back? :wink2:



Zappers said:


> If someone is looking to make gifs. Here's an idea/moment. The part where it's a closeup of Alexa on the ramp after she won the title back.
> 
> It's the last shot/shots of her before they moved on to the next match. She's making some great facial reactions.


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> Hell no, wouldn't ignore those. They are great! Real clear too. Bravo.
> 
> 
> P.S. - Now where's my MITB gifs I requested a few pages back? :wink2:



I didn’t forget about it. Hectic, busy week at work hasn’t given me a lot of free time. I plan to make them this weekend.


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


>


Just noticed. Is that the same ring here?


----------



## Black Metal

Picked up from a hate thread elsewhere on here.


----------



## erebos

There Alexa came out. :duck Nice Video.


----------



## Wildcat410

Black Metal said:


>


Larry-Steve is just so damn cute 

Oh yeah, Lexie ain't bad either.


----------



## Wildcat410

Buddy and the Fur Family! ( Almost sounds like the name of a rock group. )


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Ok big post coming up, freshly made this morning! Enjoy!














































*I am in love with this one! The head bobble and smile tho.*


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010553066318249985


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


>


I vote these two gifs be mandatory responses to EVERY post attacking and saying disparaging things towards Alexa.

The ultimate comeback to properly salt any wounds.


----------



## erebos

Black Metal, there is still a cute look on her face where Charlotte Alexa grabs her butt on the ladder. Can you please


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> I vote these two gifs be mandatory responses to EVERY post attacking and saying disparaging things towards Alexa.
> 
> The ultimate comeback to properly salt any wounds.


We'll rotate it on the board!

I made a photo for the _Bliss Hole Theory_ Threads that pop up often that I plan to post this in:










There hasn't been any since I made it though. Which I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing? Good thing since there's no whiners.



erebos said:


> Black Metal, there is still a cute look on her face where Charlotte Alexa grabs her butt on the ladder. Can you please


I'll see what I can do/find.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> I'll see what I can do/find.


Also. (hate to bother you) But on the MITB PPV, after she won the title and was walking up the ramp. (not the parts you already gifed)

There's a part at the top of the ramp. It's the last shot we she of Alexa before they fade out and go to set up the last match. It's a close up, and she making some good face reactions.

Please take a look at the part, for gif ideas. Thanks


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> Also. (hate to bother you) But on the MITB PPV, after she won the title and was walking up the ramp. (not the parts you already gifed)
> 
> There's a part at the top of the ramp. It's the last shot we she of Alexa before they fade out and go to set up the last match. It's a close up, and she making some good face reactions.
> 
> Please take a look at the part, for gif ideas. Thanks


Got you covered.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Jersey

Hope to see these two make up


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Got you covered.


Yes. Those are the ones. Thanks.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Hope to see these two make up


One things for sure. Regardless of how bad things were/are, they managed to keep the job professional. They worked with each other tons of times.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> One things for sure. Regardless of how bad things were/are, they managed to keep the job professional. They worked with each other tons of times.


 What's the beef about anyways?


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> What's the beef about anyways?


Depending on who you ask, I think it was Sasha maybe being a little jealous of Alexa when she was a rookie. Then she worked a little stiff with her. Broke Alexa's nose in a match. She was out for months. But that's only one side of the story to be fair.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Depending on who you ask, I think it was Sasha maybe being a little jealous of Alexa when she was a rookie. Then she worked a little stiff with her. Broke Alexa's nose in a match. She was out for months. But that's only one side of the story to be fair.


I vivid remember that but sasha shouldn't be jealous since while her stay in nxt she was pushed more than alexa and got called up way before bliss.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Zappers said:


> I vote these two gifs be mandatory responses to EVERY post attacking and saying disparaging things towards Alexa.
> 
> The ultimate comeback to properly salt any wounds.


I agree!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

JC00 said:


>


Huh, can't save this one for some reason.

NVM I got it.


----------



## Black Metal

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I agree!


Save my gifs and have them make the rounds.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Black Metal said:


> Save my gifs and have them make the rounds.


Will do. I save anything Alexa. I wish it was her in the ESPN shoot though...


----------



## li/<o

I thought I was the only one, but man I have to say the chick is pretty cute. The few times I saw her (especially in MITB) man she just has character she is cute physically and her personality is appealing. Probably the best thing the WWE has going as of now on the women's division.


----------



## Blissmella

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Will do. I save anything Alexa. I wish it was her in the ESPN shoot though...


I'd die!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Blissmella said:


> I'd die!


For someone as small as she is, she has so much muscle in 5 feet...


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

That look on her face while she was administering the scissors lock on Natalya.

:liquor


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

JC00 said:


>



I guess someone’s gotta hold my wife when I’m not around and Mickie is a good substitute I guess.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> I guess someone’s gotta hold my wife when I’m not around and Mickie is a good substitute I guess.


What's funny, if you read Mickie's lips from RAW(and that gif) she's saying I'm rocking you. :duck


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 How come the youtube vids don't show up anymore?


----------



## metallon

Jersey said:


> How come the youtube vids don't show up anymore?


Seems like some kind of a weird bug.


----------



## Jersey

metallon said:


> Seems like some kind of a weird bug.


It's always something but hopefully it gets fixed.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00

It's 2014 you are watching NXT and she debuts and someone says she will be at least a 5 time champ on the main roster. What is your response?


----------



## Black Metal

JC00 said:


> It's 2014 you are watching NXT and she debuts and someone says she will be at least a 5 time champ on the main roster. What is your response?



Maybe but definitely not with that gimmick. 

However the answer is yes and the gimmick change did help.


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Maybe but definitely not with that gimmick.
> 
> However the answer is yes and the gimmick change did help.


This probably won't be a popular thing to say. But I actually liked her 2nd Theme music, "Blissful". If she ever went face, I'd be ok with it, if she used that music again. Also when she came back from an injury, she had her reworked entrance theme. And she put on more muscle mass and weight(healthy weight), as she was very tiny before.

Funny, if you go way back in the forums, when Alexa started on the main roster, the INITIAL "hate" towards her was NOT about in ring skills ... now hold onto your seats ... the main insult was that Alexa was FAT and not attractive.

Fat and not attractive? :duck


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

JC00 said:


>


queen


----------



## starsfan24

I still jam to this regularly. Although Spiteful is much better :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00

WWE Network splash page for July/Extreme Rules












I guess this was the one for June/MITB


----------



## punishedpat76

KC Armstrong said:


>



Unbelievable sights.


----------



## JC00




----------



## MERPER

^those eyes... wow... right up there with best blue eyes I've ever seen with actress Alexandra Daddario


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

I do miss Blissful. Maybe if she ever turns face, she could mesh them together. The Blissful intro into Spiteful.


----------



## Jersey

starsfan24 said:


>


 I definitely can see WWE re adding this intro to her theme i nce she turns face with a new theme.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> I definitely can see WWE re adding this intro to her theme i nce she turns face with a new theme.


The longer time goes on I fear more and more for her being an imminent career heel.

Spiteful can get a remix with some new groove to it, maybe borrowing from this.


----------



## Channelocho

Black Metal said:


> The longer time goes on I fear more and more for her being an imminent career heel.
> 
> Spiteful can get a remix with some new groove to it, maybe borrowing from this.


I am fine with that as she is so good at it. It is like the Miz, he is so good at what he does, that when they did try to turn him face it was so bland it was a disaster. When you do so well in merchandise as a heel, I as a company would have no problem keeping you as one.


----------



## Black Metal

Channelocho said:


> I am fine with that as she is so good at it. It is like the Miz, he is so good at what he does, that when they did try to turn him face it was so bland it was a disaster. When you do so well in merchandise as a heel, I as a company would have no problem keeping you as one.


I love what she does with it and I will always watch in anticipation but watching or looking at her personal stuff on social media or her out of character moments make me want the sweet girl I know she is to show up on a show sometimes.


----------



## Zappers

Here's how Blissful Theme would work really well imo. But I warn you, it's not going to a popular opinion because it only really works if Alexa was off TV for a long time. Which everybody, including myself would never want to happen.

Let's say it's a "work" beatdown/injury coming from a FACE. One of those beatdowns where the crowd starts booing the once face, now turning heel. The refs pulling the person of off Alexa, ambulance takes her away, the whole deal. Weeks of promos with the newly turned heel. Alexa is now basically forgotten about. She's not in any stories, etc...

Cut to a long time later. That heel in the ring, maybe now has the belt, trashing the roster, blah blah blah, nobody is good as me, etc... There's no challenge left, anybody in the back has the guts....

Then .... Glitter, Glitz, Sparkle, Bliss ... music. Alexa comes out full face. Crowd would lose their minds.


----------



## BringBackTV14

From tonight 



















2nd straight weekend Nia has had off from house shows. I don't think Bliss has ever been given 2 straight weekends off since coming to the main roster.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Spiteful can get a remix with some new groove to it, maybe borrowing from this.


 Or it could get lyrics, as we've seen other superstars such RVD used vandaminator before one of a kind which is basically vandaminator instrumental. Taker when he used you're gonna pay instrumental then getting the lyrical version, Morrison using ain't no make believe instrumental before getting the lyrical version. A lyrical version of Spiteful would be interesting to hear might I add.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Or it could get lyrics, as we've seen other superstars such RVD used vandaminator before one of a kind which is basically vandaminator instrumental. Taker when he used you're gonna pay instrumental then getting the lyrical version, Morrison using ain't no make believe instrumental before getting the lyrical version. A lyrical version of Spiteful would be interesting to hear might I add.


Yeah but what could they do without making cheese lyrics or an awful vocalist track?

WWE and others are lucky I'm not in charge of the music department. I'd have so many guests artists and band connections I could make they'd get tired of it. I'd also license out or get royalties to songs actually composed and recorded already. I have a few in mind for Miss Bliss already.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I have a few in mind for Miss Bliss already.


 Name the artists.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Name the artists.


For Alexa Bliss I will always hear smooth grooves or beats as a focal point. 

From my bag of female artists or fronted groups that'd make sense and have a reason for their usage I have these to name: 



CHVRCHES

Florence + The Machine

Kimbra

Ladytron

Phantogram

PVRIS

Spinnerette

Yeah Yeah Yeahs (or Karen O solo)

An eclectic mix and features a small variety of genres as well. CHVRCHES and Ladytron are my top choices that would fix with Alexa. I could give reasons if need be. I'll probably just devolve into a music explaining and loop hole jumping madman.

I miss the days where wrestlers had themes by outside sources or artists.

I know she likes Panic! At The Disco (which I am not a fan haha) but I figure she'd be a pop punk fan so if she had free reign I'd expect her to have something similar for a theme.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> For Alexa Bliss I will always hear smooth grooves or beats as a focal point.
> 
> From my bag of female artists or fronted groups that'd make sense and have a reason for their usage I have these to name:
> 
> 
> 
> CHVRCHES
> 
> Florence + The Machine
> 
> Kimbra
> 
> Ladytron
> 
> Phantogram
> 
> PVRIS
> 
> Spinnerette
> 
> Yeah Yeah Yeahs (or Karen O solo)
> 
> An eclectic mix and features a small variety of genres as well. CHVRCHES and Ladytron are my top choices that would fix with Alexa. I could give reasons if need be. I'll probably just devolve into a music explaining and loop hole jumping madman.
> 
> I miss the days where wrestlers had themes by outside sources or artists.
> 
> I know she likes Panic! At The Disco (which I am not a fan haha) but I figure she'd be a pop punk fan so if she had free reign I'd expect her to have something similar for a theme.


 Only band that comes to mind for Bliss is Paramore lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Should've been longer. Never should've lost to Naomi at Elimination Chamber, Never should've lost to Sasha at Summerslam, never should've lost to Nia at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cleavage

lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Username1444

BringBackTV14 said:


> From tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd straight weekend Nia has had off from house shows. I don't think Bliss has ever been given 2 straight weekends off since coming to the main roster.


What's the source that this was from last night? Can't find anything about this event.


----------



## Black Metal

Katie McGrath said:


> Should've been longer. Never should've lost to Naomi at Elimination Chamber, Never should've lost to Sasha at Summerslam, never should've lost to Nia at Wrestlemania.


*AKA NEVER LOSE!*

:brock2


----------



## Jersey

Great Mash up


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## JC00

Katie McGrath said:


> Should've been longer. Never should've lost to Naomi at Elimination Chamber, Never should've lost to Sasha at Summerslam, never should've lost to Nia at Wrestlemania.



if you took those out it would be 545 of 705 as of today


----------



## JC00




----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon

Love the wet hair look!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

JC00 said:


> if you took those out it would be 545 of 705 as of today


She deserves to set longevity records!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


>



:sodone :sodone


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Can anyone get me that one GIF where Alexa takes off her jacket and tutu to reveal her new red and white BAMF gear, with it zoomed in on her? Thanks!


----------



## JC00

Mango13 said:


>


what a babe


----------



## JC00

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Can anyone get me that one GIF where Alexa takes off her jacket and tutu to reveal her new red and white BAMF gear, with it zoomed in on her? Thanks!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

JC00 said:


>


Thanks mate!


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

JC00 said:


>


What the fuck?!

I just now watched that on Instagram when it was posted 2 minutes prior to me watching. People are fucking fast ripping stuff these days.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

That GIF, can ya host it on imgur? Having trouble getting my comp to save it.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

I feel like her personality is completely neutered or trimmed away when I watch her house show clips and gifs. :S

I want this stuff televised live damnit!


----------



## starsfan24

Lol she got lost in North Dakota. I'm not shocked. Everything looks the same. Wonder if she drove through my hometown :lol


----------



## erebos




----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> I feel like her personality is completely neutered or trimmed away when I watch her house show clips and gifs. :S
> 
> I want this stuff televised live damnit!


Might happen if she turns face. Usually the faces do more comedic stuff on TV.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013251459394228224


----------



## Zappers

To put a slight damper on the recent video's of Alexa during her road trip this weekend.

Am I the only one that doesn't like the idea Alexa(or any other wrestler for that matter) instagram "videoing" while she's driving alone? 


Pay attention to the darn road, don't worry about things to video tape. Do that stuff when you're NOT driving, or if someone else is driving. It ain't worth it imho.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

^ That's so fucking cool how you do that.


----------



## Wildcat410

Larry-Steve loves goldfish! ( The crackers, not the actual fish.)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

https://old.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/new/


----------



## JC00

Just grabbed this off of WWEAuction


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Made this on Werble app


----------



## erebos




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Katie McGrath said:


> Should've been longer. Never should've lost to Naomi at Elimination Chamber, Never should've lost to Sasha at Summerslam, never should've lost to Nia at Wrestlemania.


i hope she never loses the title again she is PERFECT as the star of wwe.


----------



## Black Metal

erebos said:


>


I love when new photo renders come out. I just hate the downgraded quality they release them in though.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Today in NYC. She's doing the pre-show meet & greet again at MSG.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

No, that's how it's done!


----------



## erebos

The same choreography as yesterday.


----------



## Zappers

Imagine walking by that? Funny, those people have no idea who that is.


----------



## brewjo32

Zappers said:


> Imagine walking by that? Funny, those people have no idea who that is.


Likely guessing its some sort of Marvel / DC promo.


----------



## virus21

KC Armstrong said:


>


Man, Lordi have really let themselves go.


----------



## JC00

erebos said:


> The same choreography as yesterday.


Of course it is. Every one of Ronda's matches will be move for move choreographed. She & Nia were probably rehearsing the match at the PC for a week before MITB

It's the same reason why NXT Takeover matches are better than the main roster. They get to plan & rehearse the matches at the PC for weeks before Takeover. Those Bayley/Sasha & Asuka/Ember Takeover Brooklyn matches wouldn't have been nearly as good if that wasn't the case.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

I have you!


----------



## JC00




----------



## erebos

What a pic.


----------



## JC00

Alexa in the middle, well we know who the star of this is.....


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Alexa in the middle, well we know who the star of this is.....



No doubt about that, not in 2018. No disrespect to Matt Hardy.


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## MERPER

I feel like either her butt got bigger or her wrestling gear is particularly tight/short tonight on RAW... going to need some gifs/videos from this match... already twice Natalya gave her a little wedgie as she threw her around outside the ring lol


----------



## Black Metal

JC00 said:


>


Such a cutie, I can't take it.



MERPER said:


> I feel like either her butt got bigger or her wrestling gear is particularly tight/short tonight on RAW... going to need some gifs/videos from this match... already twice Natalya gave her a little wedgie as she threw her around outside the ring lol


I noticed that as well. Must be Natalya's thing.


----------



## JC00




----------



## MERPER

if anyone sees the full match posted on youtube or something please post a link... thanks!


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14

so freaking sexy


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

NondescriptWWEfan said:


>


I miss that nickname! That had merch potential dammit!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I miss that nickname! That had merch potential dammit!


everything she does has merch potential or is marketable. :cry


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

god she's so good at playing the "bully" character


----------



## Black Metal

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> god she's so good at playing the "bully" character


Origins of my Bliss Hole Theory thread response photo at the end of that gif.










Also post 600....being a member for 2 months fully. Whoaaaa.


----------



## NiaJaxRules1987

why is alexa alwats running from nia


----------



## erebos




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> everything she does has merch potential or is marketable. :cry


Amen to that!


----------



## MERPER

NiaJaxRules1987 said:


> why is alexa alwats running from nia


Because Nia is huge and a monster and Alexa is tiny.

In all seriousness though, I think the writers love the dynamic that Alexa is able to pull of the bully/biotch on the mic but then at times be a "scared little girl" kinda thing... it makes her appeal to even more fans that way and we all know eventually... maybe a few months or another year, she'll turn face and those moments show she can pull it off


----------



## JC00

New merch. 

Now you can have an Alexa Bliss pint glass


----------



## Black Metal

JC00 said:


> New merch.
> 
> Now you can have an Alexa Bliss pint glass




I get it’s a classic look and matches her logo mascot but why use such an old photo for a new product? When they do this type of stuff it drives me bonkers.


----------



## Wildcat410

Larry Steve at play!


----------



## JC00




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Alexa doing squats with weights. :sodone*


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Proof Alexa can do a kip up


----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> Proof Alexa can do a kip up




Yeah, it started with this garbage. Alexa was OBVIOUSLY joking and part of the character humor in ring during house shows.














And although you posted an "old NXT" match. Just to put anyone's mind at ease AND to put the haters completely TO REST. 

Here's her doing it while on the main roster at a house show. Alexa is older and a different weight (little heavier than her early NXT days)










Don't you just love her? She's can be pretty hilarious.


----------



## Black Metal

I think she could do more acrobatics in the ring whenever she expands her move repertoire once she is no longer heel. It'd be a fantastic viewing.

Here have another heel photo instead,


----------



## JC00

From backstage tonight, Alexa's cousin went to the show (cropped her out because i'm sure she doesn't want to be some wrestling message board pic thread)











Ya now i'm wondering if the Alexa/Nia thing is a work....


----------



## Disruptive_One

That pic doesn't prove anything. Alexa and Sasha occasionally are in the same pics. It's called being a professional. Hopefully this is a good sign that they can put a passable match together tomorrow night.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Ya now i'm wondering if the Alexa/Nia thing is a work....



Nah, that has nothing to do with anything. What else is Nia supposed to do in that situation? Tell a girl fighting cancer to fuck off because she's related to Lexi? 

Also, the girl posted a bunch of pics on her instagram so I don't think she has a problem with fans seeing them. Lexi has retweeted and posted stuff about her before as well.


----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> Nah, that has nothing to do with anything. What else is Nia supposed to do in that situation? Tell a girl fighting cancer to fuck off because she's related to Lexi?


Well she wouldn't be posing for pictures with Alexa for one thing. With your scenario you are assuming Alexa who was the one brought her backstage brought her around Nia. If Alexa & Nia are having issues it would be one thing to be respectful but posing for pictures? Not sure about that. I don't see Bayley, Liv, Sarah or Sasha in the pictures and they were all at the show tonight


----------



## The Sheik

BringBackTV14 said:


> Well she wouldn't be posing for pictures with Alexa for one thing. With your scenario you are assuming Alexa who was the one brought her backstage brought her around Nia. If Alexa & Nia are having issues it would be one thing to be respectful but posing for pictures? Not sure about that. I don't see Bayley, Liv, Sarah or Sasha in the pictures and they were all at the show tonight


Dude, Alexa and Nia are best friends in real life.. You must know wrestling is a work.


----------



## BringBackTV14

The Sheik said:


> Dude, Alexa and Nia are best friends in real life.. You must know wrestling is a work.


Obviously I know wrestling is a work. But it seemed apparent there was some kind of fallout between two last month


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> If Alexa & Nia are having issues it would be one thing to be respectful but posing for pictures?



When you're talking about a cancer patient you put all differences aside for 5 minutes. Of course she would pose for a picture with her even if she still hated Alexa's guts.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

NondescriptWWEfan said:


>


Can someone host this on Imgur or something? I can't save it and I want it.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> god she's so good at playing the "bully" character


And yet another I can't save. That place sucks for saving GIFs.


----------



## Black Metal

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> And yet another I can't save. That place sucks for saving GIFs.


What do you use for a browser? Computer or cell phone?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Black Metal said:


> What do you use for a browser? Computer or cell phone?


Computer my good man.


----------



## Black Metal

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Computer my good man.


That's so bizarre. Never heard of that before. A different browser might help. You could have extension saving options being fucked up as well.


----------



## Wildcat410

Here are the two gifs from the previous page. Hosted at my usual place. Can you save them now?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Wildcat410 said:


> Here are the two gifs from the previous page. Hosted at my usual place. Can you save them now?


Yep, we're all good!


----------



## Black Metal

Since we're on a gif kick here, *first* person to choose a year or random PPV gets a few gifs from the year (at random) or event named made by yours truly.


----------



## Black Metal

Just made these quick boys,


----------



## Lariat From Hell

https://giant.gfycat.com/CoordinatedBetterEeve.webm


Just cooked up this GIF compilation. Posted to twitter and reddit, almost forgot to share here.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Café de René

Black Metal said:


> Since we're on a gif kick here, *first* person to choose a year or random PPV gets a few gifs from the year (at random) or event named made by yours truly.


I'm going to be very specific but it'd be great if you could gif with captions that backstage segment in NXT where Alexa pushes Blake and Murphy in a hallway and then say "that's how it's done" while they clink their water bottles.


----------



## JC00




----------



## BringBackTV14

Gimmick Match Queen


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

Café de René said:


> I'm going to be very specific but it'd be great if you could gif with captions that backstage segment in NXT where Alexa pushes Blake and Murphy in a hallway and then say "that's how it's done" while they clink their water bottles.


I'll try and locate that show's date.


----------



## brewjo32

http://imgbox.com/19veoTav


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

It's strange but I actually like seeing photos/gifs of her booty in the black leggings/pants she wears like last night. Mainly because the night I met her she was wearing them and her a$$ looked so glorious but I didn't take photos/video from behind her because that would have been super creepy


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> I didn't take photos/video from behind her because that would have been super creepy


As if mentioning it on this forum is any better?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jesus


----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


> As if mentioning it on this forum is any better?


well, unless Alexa is reading the forum it's not as creepy as a guy pointing his phone at her butt from 10-15 feet away... and since I didn't do it, not creepy...


----------



## JC00

Lenny Leonard said:


> Jesus


----------



## Black Metal

Last night <3


----------



## Broken Bone

MERPER said:


> It's strange but I actually like seeing photos/gifs of her booty in the black leggings/pants she wears like last night. Mainly because the night I met her she was wearing them and her a$$ looked so glorious but I didn't take photos/video from behind her because that would have been super creepy


I know right, Alexa is thicc as hell and all but, dude, you should have sacrificed yourself for the greater good of public services...









Why did you even called that strange though? Nothing is strange about it, I look foward to her appearances on screen to bliss my eyes with the Goddess.


----------



## Zappers

Run!!!


----------



## Zappers

Here's some "pants" stills.


----------



## Zappers

At Cricket with some random nice fans:











She looks really small in this photo. LOL


----------



## Black Metal

Yeah those didn't make me jealous or anything....

One day though, one day though.


----------



## JC00

JC00 said:


> WWE Network splash page for July/Extreme Rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this was the one for June/MITB


Apparently she's a permanent fixture on these


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

JC00 said:


>


That photo shoot was relevant for only an hour or so. :mark:


----------



## erebos

*The evolution of Alexa Bliss*

https://www.wwe.com/gallery/the-evolution-of-alexa-bliss-photos#fid-40240734


----------



## JC00

Black Metal said:


> That photo shoot was relevant for only an hour or so. :mark:


They actually just did that pic for archival/historical reasons because they clearly did this weeks later because she is wearing her cash in shirt


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## JC00

Couple of things from Extreme Rules up for auction


----------



## erebos

Where can I find the auction?


----------



## starsfan24

erebos said:


> Where can I find the auction?


Here is her auction page.

https://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/showPage.action?sid=1100903&pageName=partners&pgmode1=a-alexaBliss


----------



## BringBackTV14

slight edit to the one WWE did


----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


> slight edit to the one WWE did


Another I found












Lenny Leonard said:


>


Have a link to the HD version. HIGH RESOLUTION IS BLISS.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Black Metal said:


> Another I found


That's the one WWE posted


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos

JC00 said:


> New merch.
> 
> Now you can have an Alexa Bliss pint glass


I was amazed when I unpacked the tumblers today because the motive is different. The motive is more current and looks very good, but that Harley Quinnn motive I find more beautiful. The tumblers are very massive and are the right size.


----------



## Zappers

erebos said:


> I was amazed when I unpacked the tumblers today because the motive is different. The motive is more current and looks very good, but that Harley Quinnn motive I find more beautiful. The tumblers are very massive and are the right size.


WTH? I just order a couple last week.(didn't get my order yet) When did they change this? That's false advertising. I don't mind the new style, but I paid for the Harley Quinn, that's what I should get. I would still buy the new style. Dam, I want the old one. Well see when I get my order(if it's the original style), I will be definitely calling to get a discount on my initial order. But I won't be returning the tumblers as they are pretty nice too.


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> WTH? I just order a couple last week.(didn't get my order yet) When did they change this? That's false advertising. I don't mind the new style, but I paid for the Harley Quinn, that's what I should get. I would still buy the new style. Dam, I want the old one. Well see when I get my order(if it's the original style), I will be definitely calling to get a discount on my initial order. But I won't be returning the tumblers as they are pretty nice too.





erebos said:


> I was amazed when I unpacked the tumblers today because the motive is different. The motive is more current and looks very good, but that Harley Quinnn motive I find more beautiful. The tumblers are very massive and are the right size.


Are we all drinking buds, then? Drunk on Bliss? 

I was just looking to buy this glass this upcoming week and I seen that it had a different photo. I posted it in her fan thread asking haha.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Throwback booty


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Little Larry Steve showing:


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos

Pikeville. Alexa has a bandage.


----------



## erebos

Alexa the opportunist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021184329383317504


----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


> Pikeville. Alexa has a bandage.



That better be some minor thing. If she has an injury that could get worse, they would be fucking idiots to make her work live events and meaningless matches on Raw with the huge SummerSlam match coming up. Don't fuck this up.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Silas_J

Long time lurker, first time poster. I have got back in to WWE after a fairly lengthy hiatus, and it became pretty obvious to me from the first few weeks watching Raw that Alexa is indeed the goddess of WWE.
Thumbs up to the people in here posting videos and images.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Silas_J said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I have got back in to WWE after a fairly lengthy hiatus, and it became pretty obvious to me from the first few weeks watching Raw that Alexa is indeed the goddess of WWE.
> Thumbs up to the people in here posting videos and images.


Welcome to Team Bliss, You have good taste.


----------



## Black Metal

Silas_J said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I have got back in to WWE after a fairly lengthy hiatus, and it became pretty obvious to me from the first few weeks watching Raw that Alexa is indeed the goddess of WWE.
> Thumbs up to the people in here posting videos and images.












This thread also exists - https://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-superstars-social-forum/2234281-alexa-bliss-fan-thread.html


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

I'm bias, but Alexa looked really great up there with all the other wrestlers. Like the blue/black scheme in her wrestling gear. Suits her hair color, skin tone well.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Blissfit85

Hi fellow blissfits what's up. Another longtime lurker here.
Alexa is the best Alexa number one.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

Blissfit85 said:


> Hi fellow blissfits what's up. Another longtime lurker here.
> Alexa is the best Alexa number one.



Ah yes, join the ranks. Blissfits are coming out of the wood work. Two lurkers in one day.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Bliss should sit on me.


----------



## Silas_J

Black Metal said:


> This thread also exists - https://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-superstars-social-forum/2234281-alexa-bliss-fan-thread.html


Oh, she has two threads? Nice. Thanks.


----------



## MERPER

Any of the gif masters happen to have the one from RAW last night when she gets on the ring and Natalya knocks her off the ropes?


----------



## Black Metal

Silas_J said:


> Oh, she has two threads? Nice. Thanks.


This thread is for photos. The other is for fanboys (or girls) and discussions!



MERPER said:


> Any of the gif masters happen to have the one from RAW last night when she gets on the ring and Natalya knocks her off the ropes?


I'll see if I can manage. No promises.


----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" />


Compared to giants I was expecting as much.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

found this ultra cool Bliss t shirt :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark god Cartoon Bliss is so cute


----------



## Mr PPV420

Hey what's up guys longtime lurker here. I have been a wwe fan forever but stopped watching in 07 didn't start watching full time again until 2017. Alexa is one of the main reasons why I have been tuning in every week she's is a truly a goddess.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Mr PPV420 said:


> Hey what's up guys longtime lurker here. I have been a wwe fan forever but stopped watching in 07 didn't start watching full time again until 2017. Alexa is one of the main reasons why I have been tuning in every week she's is a truly a goddess.


her segments are the only parts of the show I even watch any more 

she's mesmerising ?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Mr PPV420 said:


> Hey what's up guys longtime lurker here. I have been a wwe fan forever but stopped watching in 07 didn't start watching full time again until 2017. Alexa is one of the main reasons why I have been tuning in every week she's is a truly a goddess.


i think you are the 3rd lurker in as many days to come join


----------



## WCWBliss

Well I guess since all the other lurkers are introducing themselves...

I was late to becoming a full on fan of WWE (my first "religious" watching being in 2016). Didn't know who Alexa was when she debuted (only had heard of NXT but none of the wrestlers in there) so I was all Becky hype, but I quickly fell for her promos and character (and her personality on podcasts) and have been a fan ever since.


----------



## Jersey

WCWBliss said:


> Well I guess since all the other lurkers are introducing themselves...
> 
> I was late to becoming a full on fan of WWE (my first "religious" watching being in 2016). Didn't know who Alexa was when she debuted (only had heard of NXT but none of the wrestlers in there) so I was all Becky hype, but I quickly fell for her promos and character (and her personality on podcasts) and have been a fan ever since.


 Glad to have you here.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Make it 4 now lol


----------



## MERPER

Lenny Leonard said:


> Make it 4 now lol


very strange, it almost feels like whatever the opposite of trolling/spamming is


----------



## Black Metal

More is always good for the army I always say.

Welcome all former lurkers who have a good taste.


----------



## Zappers

Well one got banned already. LOL


----------



## Silas_J

WCWBliss said:


> Well I guess since all the other lurkers are introducing themselves...
> 
> I was late to becoming a full on fan of WWE (my first "religious" watching being in 2016). Didn't know who Alexa was when she debuted (only had heard of NXT but none of the wrestlers in there) so I was all Becky hype, but I quickly fell for her promos and character (and her personality on podcasts) and have been a fan ever since.


What started as a trickle has now become a torrent. Good to see more Alexa fans reveal themselves :smile2:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Well one got banned already. LOL



You always have to be skeptical in this forum. Unfortunate, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Who got banned


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Disruptive_One

Lenny Leonard said:


> i think you are the 3rd lurker in as many days to come join


i think it's just a bunch of dupe accounts.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

MERPER said:


> very strange, it almost feels like whatever the opposite of trolling/spamming is


nope, it's just because she's perfect and everyone loves her :laugh:


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

her smugness is just unbearably hot :sodone


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> her smugness is just unbearably hot :sodone


I know right? Girl drives me crazy...


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


Love this photo with the two young fans. According to the mother, she made their day to meet their hero. 

Side note, errrr I thought her entire fanbase was ONLY "pervy" guys according to Alexa haters. 











Her fanbase is major strong with women, girls and kids beyond us male fans. The real Truth (especially in pictures) hurts, doesn't it.


----------



## Mr PPV420

She's very relatable and down to earth. I don't remember a heel especially a female heel superstar being so loved,popular with merch and admired as much by little girls as Alexa is this new to anyone else? It's really fascinating to me


----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 Alexa vs Lita at WWEvolution


----------



## KC Armstrong

First they're shooting stuff at the zoo in her hometown, today she's working out with her old coach from her bodybuilding days and brings her championship belt to the gym. Maybe she's getting a WWE Network documentary? Just speculating, obviously, but it's gotta be something like that.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> First they're shooting stuff at the zoo in her hometown, today she's working out with her old coach from her bodybuilding days and brings her championship belt to the gym. Maybe she's getting a WWE Network documentary? Just speculating, obviously, but it's gotta be something like that.


Hot take: Each female superstar gets her promo vignette, small biography and personality package that will be shown in a joint program that airs on WWE Network (or YouTube) around the time of Evolution.

It would showcase each woman behind her own persona and her evolution to her position on the roster now.


----------



## JC00




----------



## Blissfit85

I love her cute little tummy.:smile2:


----------



## Black Metal

Mr PPV420 said:


> She's very relatable and down to earth. I don't remember a heel especially a female heel superstar being so loved,popular with merch and admired as much by little girls as Alexa is this new to anyone else? It's really fascinating to me












Chiming in for myself, as much as I LOVE her looks, clothing style and body I can vouch that I also admire her personality and traits as well. She is a good and wholesome woman that is a great role model to younger women interested in the WWE product. I love her promo work and PR as well.

Waiting for that face turn with bated breath haha.


----------



## Black Metal

Speaking of admirations for the Goddess, I have bundled these to post for your internet arsenal on your travels outside of Bliss threads. It was fun making the first one. :woo

Haters lose.










When people say that same tired insult over and over...










If you view this forum and see these recurring threads...


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

Columbus, GA


----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## MERPER

just blows my mind how tiny/small her shorts are at house shows... they, alone, are worth the price of admission...


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

metallon said:


>


----------



## erebos

Tallahassee


----------



## Mr PPV420

erebos said:


> Columbus, GA


This woman is perfection.


----------



## metallon

Mr PPV420 said:


> This woman is perfection.


Yes, indeed!


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

:woo

:mark


----------



## Wildcat410

Another of those obvious perverts that supposedly makes up almost all of Alexa's fanbase


----------



## MERPER

^ I get your point and what you're trying to show, but this is an Alexa thread... we really don't need to start posting photos of every woman/girl wearing her gear...


----------



## Wildcat410

It's just a one-time thing, dude. Relax.

Sides, it shows off several different items in rapid succession.


----------



## MERPER

Wildcat410 said:


> It's just a one-time thing, dude. Relax.
> 
> Sides, it shows off several different items in rapid succession.


I get you and I appreciate the point you are trying to show... but...

1) you don't need to convince most of the people in here that she has a wide variety of fans... if you were defending her or her fans in an argument against someone making that point than cool but I haven't seen anyone in this thread starting trouble with that argument in quite a while

and

2) it just begins a possibly slippery slope of posting such things that could make this thread crazy and full of non-Alexa content


----------



## Wildcat410

MERPER said:


> I get you and I appreciate the point you are trying to show... but...
> 
> 1) you don't need to convince most of the people in here that she has a wide variety of fans... if you were defending her or her fans in an argument against someone making that point than cool but I haven't seen anyone in this thread starting trouble with that argument in quite a while
> 
> and
> 
> 2) it just begins a possibly slippery slope of posting such things that could make this thread crazy and full of non-Alexa content


The most likely slippery slope here is that you are getting close to being on the verge of starting crap between two Alexa fans. Which could possibly spill out. 

If it bothered you that much, maybe you should have tried PMing me first? I mean, how often have I ever posted merch pics worn by fans before? It's not like there is some kind of trend in that regard. If anything, by lighting this fire you highlighted this and could possibly attract unwanted attention. I even used a smiley....... 

Regardless, if my posts annoy you, that is what the ignore function is for.


----------



## erebos

She is the owner of the biggest Alexa Bliss fan page on Instagram.


----------



## MERPER

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bl10FHCBVmH/?hl=en&taken-by=alexa_bliss_wwe_

Apparently I have no idea how to just get instagram posts to show without a link and only a link showing up... hmmmm...


----------



## erebos

Daytona Beach. Murphy is also present. 


























2 against 1


----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> Apparently I have no idea how to just get instagram posts to show without a link and only a link showing up... hmmmm...


----------



## erebos

Media Day in Miami



















Miami Herald


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

another ultra hot smirk :mark


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


>


What a fantastic interview! Thanks for sharing.

She’s so humble and such a sweetheart I can’t take it.


----------



## Zappers

I just had to. Love when she laughs.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> I just had to. Love when see laughs.



The cutest.

Love that we're getting so much new content. Hopefully we'll get tons more during SummerSlam week.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024102909372510209


----------



## MERPER

Her promos... be it for in-ring matches, merchandise, promo for PPV events, etc. are all top class... best in the history of the women's division

And her facial expressions for any moment with anything she's acting out are always phenomenal


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

another mega cool design

I swear she has the best merch of any superstar.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

MERPER said:


> Her promos... be it for in-ring matches, merchandise, promo for PPV events, etc. are all top class... best in the history of the women's division
> 
> And her facial expressions for any moment with anything she's acting out are always phenomenal


I know she's just amazing. she could be a hollywood star if she wanted!


----------



## Silas_J

MERPER said:


> Her promos... be it for in-ring matches, merchandise, promo for PPV events, etc. are all top class... best in the history of the women's division
> 
> And her facial expressions for any moment with anything she's acting out are always phenomenal


Her promos and acting are the best in WWE.
I believe she will be in a WWE film in the near future. That will 90 minutes of bliss.


----------



## Zappers

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> I know she's just amazing. she could be a hollywood star if she wanted!





Silas_J said:


> Her promos and acting are the best in WWE.
> I believe she will be in a WWE film in the near future. That will 90 minutes of bliss.


Now, I'm talking way way down the line in the future. But I could see Alexa being a very entertaining General Manager. Even if it has nothing about her being a "heel" character. She is incredibly comfortable talking to a live audience.


----------



## metallon




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Do we think it's just a straight win for Rhonda at Summerslam? or could we see Nattie turn on her like we all know will happen in hope of keeping the belt on Alexa longer so then Nattie and Rhonda can feud for a little longer


----------



## MERPER

TraumaCaspian said:


> Do we think it's just a straight win for Rhonda at Summerslam? or could we see Nattie turn on her like we all know will happen in hope of keeping the belt on Alexa longer so then Nattie and Rhonda can feud for a little longer


I don't see them doing a Nattie/Rousey program yet

I think Rousey wins the belt at SummerSlam so they have the re-match with Alexa at Evolution which they clearly want to blow out of the water... and what better way than Alexa/Rousey feuding but with Rousey... the new poster woman... having the belt?

With that said, I do think down the road Alexa probably needs to move off of RAW and head back to Smackdown... her and Rousey need to be the faces of the division and they can't both do that while being on the same show.

Charlotte, in terms of physicality, needs to be with Rousey on a show to give her a legit challenger.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Zappers

Look at this random fan art.


----------



## metallon




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## erebos

media day last monday


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Wish those media photos had her side plates on the belts, but still great pics


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


>





:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## Mango13




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong

The perfect combination


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> The perfect combination


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Sometimes I feel like Instagram and Snapchat were made just for her to show off her beauty to the world!


----------



## metallon




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


>














JC00 said:


>


 Bruce Lee would be proud


----------



## erebos

perfect posture


----------



## Zappers

Old photo of Alexa at a match signing with Becky/Naomi/Mickie from Smackdown.











EDIT: (fixed link)


----------



## Zappers

That look back at the camera. Jeez.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


>


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


>


Yeah for real!

She always takes knock out photos on instagram but honestly this is one of *THE BEST* I have seen on her account in months, which is no easy feat for me to claim.


----------



## Silas_J

metallon said:


>


:done


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## JC00

Lexi and Ember getting tipsy


----------



## KC Armstrong

meet & greet yesterday


----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> meet & greet yesterday


Wow, look at all those creepy old pervs in that photo. :eyeroll2

Seriously, nice looking family enjoying a photo with Alexa.


Sometimes haters need a little kick of reality:


----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers

Fan art of Alexa by one female artist. Pretty amazing stuff. She does other wrestlers as well.

This first one is CRAZY excellent. Like a freakin real photo of Alexa





















































Early works:


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Making It Rain said:


>


Plot: Alexa Bliss wins.

"Gonna get tired of winning!"


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Jersey

*Happy Birthday* ♌


----------



## Black Metal

Hooray! I’m still a year older than the Goddess though haha.

Happy 27th Birthday (even though she won’t read this)


----------



## metallon

Happy birthday, my goddess!


----------



## Black Metal

There’s more.


----------



## erebos




----------



## JC00




----------



## metallon

That is so cute! Look at her little leather jacket.


BTW: Mike is still trying to date Alexa ...


----------



## KC Armstrong

Murphy instagram story


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

metallon said:


> BTW: Mike is still trying to date Alexa ...


Don't blame him.


----------



## Jersey

Great way to celebrate her Born Day


----------



## Silas_J

metallon said:


> Happy birthday, my goddess!
> ...
> ...


These NYC photos are quite amazing.


----------



## Wildcat410

Tinkerbell being here seems appropriate


----------



## Jersey

After Summerslam is over, this will be the scene


----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos

Salisbury


----------



## Jersey

Bliss & Moon


----------



## erebos

Norfolk


----------



## erebos

:bow


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Dream Team!


----------



## Black Metal

Lots of great house show shots here! I'll try and take some photos tomorrow night, they will all probably look like garbage but yeah.

Liv and Alexa is a good sighting. I'm a fan.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

From Pinterest


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Roanoke


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Black Metal

My videos and photos aren't *THAT* good but I will share my offerings with you all!

Videos:





 




Photo preview










*Photo Album of my Alexa Bliss photos*


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lenny Leonard said:


>



She is just the best.

:duck


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Black Metal said:


> My videos and photos aren't *THAT* good but I will share my offerings with you all!
> 
> Videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo Album of my Alexa Bliss photos*


On tv the pop sounded pretty big


----------



## Azim Check

3ku1 said:


> Seeing I don't think their is one.


'

:x:x:x:x:x:x:x


----------



## MOX

"Five feet of furry" :mj4


----------



## Black Metal

Lenny Leonard said:


> On tv the pop sounded pretty big


It was pretty loud actually.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Made on Photo Lab Pro


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

She gets better every week!


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

That smile


----------



## Victor Chaos

A lucky fan.


----------



## Silas_J

Black Metal said:


> My videos and photos aren't *THAT* good but I will share my offerings with you all!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Victor Chaos

5:23 is when business actually picks up.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Another one from the hospital yesterday.


----------



## Mr PPV420

Zappers said:


>


We don't deserve her.


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


>


Brock is walking sound bite and Alexa is a gif magnet. Ironically both are champions, Happy Summerslam guys.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Wildcat410

The previous two posts contain essentially the two greatest gifs ever.

Another little classic, while we are at it


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

As Mr. Roarke would say "Smiles Everyone, Smiles"


----------



## Zappers

I swear that little worm Sam Roberts better have this filmed in HD. LOL


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> I swear that little worm Sam Roberts better have this filmed in HD. LOL


I hope so.


----------



## KC Armstrong

better quality


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey

This should be a fun match.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> This should be a fun match.


It will be if they don't make Alexa an apprehensive runner who wants to escape the ring every 10 seconds.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> It will be if they don't make Alexa an apprehensive runner who wants to escape the ring every 10 seconds.


Yeah I hate that.


----------



## MERPER

Unfortunately I only see this match going 1 of 2 ways... either Alexa wins with outside help or Rousey wins easy to make her look like an even bigger monster than she is


----------



## Wildcat410

KC Armstrong said:


>


The WWE has truly benefited from having such a well spoken, attractive, media savvy Champion showing off their belt everywhere. And giving them what amounts to extra advertisement, exposure, and props on an almost daily basis.

Can't wait to see Lexi making the rounds again in the future, perhaps as a face Champion.


----------



## MERPER

^Absolutely. She has been a god send for the company. Media loves her. She is as well polished on the mic both on TV in promos and in just basic media settings like interviews, etc. as anyone they've ever had. The fact she is beautiful and a genuinely nice person is just cherries on top of the sundae. 

That is the one reason they might hesitate to take the belt off her for too long. Granted, Ronda is good with the media too from her UFC days.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

I love her street clothes fashion sense, truly.


----------



## Silas_J

Black Metal said:


>


I love the 'over-hyped rookie' sign.
I can't wait until the Ronda hype dies down.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


Alexa + Smile + Closed Eyes = It's over!


----------



## Zappers

So far this is all I found of the Sirius interview. Hope to find the complete and good view/quality.


----------



## Zappers

Another little clip: (Still looking for the whole thing)


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Jeez, This woman better stop smiling. :grin2:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa & Ember know what WWE stands for


----------



## Black Metal

So, I intentionally broke my drought of gif making by making 3 gifs from 2017 at random. I also intentionally made said gifs to celebrate *MY 1000th post on WF.com!* Whoa, do I waste time or what?



















*"Still SmackDown! Women's Champion! Shoo."*










*"There's Only ONE Goddess."*


----------



## MERPER

congrats on your 1,000th post buddy... and that last gif is awesome


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Silas_J

Black Metal said:


> *MY 1000th post on WF.com!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Still SmackDown! Women's Champion! Shoo."*


1000! Oh shit! We joined this site the same month :surprise:


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Another small clip of that interview: Were getting there people. LOL


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos

WWE edit


----------



## Black Metal

I dig that actually.

Also, made this for @Jersey for a signature so I'll share it here because it'll get buried eventually.


----------



## erebos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

^that last vid "thank goodness calories don't count when you're a goddess"... she's funny too

my new prediction for SummerSlam is she's getting beat pretty good and Nia Jax returns and interferes somehow (either destroying Alexa or for some reason helping her) and Alexa retains due to disqualification


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## MERPER

^she shoulda joked about wrestling in a thong... some guy in cyber world woulda had a heart attack


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

Ok with the constant smiles and laughter can we all agree sometime soon that a *face* Bliss with such features would be too perfect and pure for tv?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


> Ok with the constant smiles and laughter can we all agree sometime soon that a *face* Bliss with such features would be too perfect and pure for tv?


I just hope if/when they do it there's a good story/reason for her "change"

She has been heel for too long to just one day turn into a total face craving love from WWE Universe every night

Truthfully, probably the only way to do it is similar to Seth Rollins' return. After a few month absence (it's coming at some point, she needs/deserves a break) due to injury (real or fake) she returns to help another face in the woman's division and then explains that while she was home recovering she realized how much she misses and loves her fans, etc.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I dig that actually.
> 
> Also, made this for @Jersey for a signature so I'll share it here because it'll get buried eventually.


Why that isn't a smilie is beyond me but thanks. Also shout out to @Lenny Leonard for posting it on WWTP.


----------



## Zappers

Gracing us with another video.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Gracing us with another video.


----------



## metallon

It is now official ...

https://www.wwe.com/article/alexa-bliss-vs-trish-stratus


----------



## MERPER

Hmmm... not sure what this means for SummerSlam... on one hand, could increase chances she retains so they have current champ vs former champ at Evolution which I bet they kinda want...

then again, it could increase chance she's losing so Rousey has the belt for a championship match

I'll go with she's retaining it


----------



## metallon

Alexa could also retain tomorrow and still lose the championship at Hell In A Cell or Super Show-Down!


----------



## MERPER

metallon said:


> Alexa could also retain tomorrow and still lose the championship at Hell In A Cell or Super Show-Down!


oh yeah I forget about the 2 small, stupid ones


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> Hmmm... not sure what this means for SummerSlam... on one hand, could increase chances she retains so they have current champ vs former champ at Evolution which I bet they kinda want...
> 
> then again, it could increase chance she's losing so Rousey has the belt for a championship match
> 
> I'll go with she's retaining it


Look at the bigger picture. Regardless if Alexa has the belt or not at Evolution. Considering Trish won't be back in wrestling, she's probably going to do the one match and move on. So it dosen't have to be for the title itself.

But think about this, the WWE really wants Alexa to lose all these "big matches"? Like the crowd will be 100% behind Trish Stratus. You can count on that. So a Trish win is perfectly fine and acceptable considering, A) she's actually a wrestler unlike Ronda, and deserves a win being HOF. I have ZERO problems with a Trish win. B) WWE is gonna have Alexa lose against Nia (twice) than Ronda ... THEN Trish? Four singles matches right in a row as being the companies biggest female heel?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> But think about this, the WWE really wants Alexa to lose all these "big matches"? Like the crowd will be 100% behind Trish Stratus. You can count on that. So a Trish win is perfectly fine and acceptable considering, A) she's actually a wrestler unlike Ronda, and deserves a win being HOF. I have ZERO problems with a Trish win. B) WWE is gonna have Alexa lose against Nia (twice) than Ronda ... THEN Trish? Four singles matches right in a row as being the companies biggest female heel?



Like I said in the other thread, there is ZERO chance of Alexa losing against Trish. No company, no promotion buries one of their active, current top stars against a legend who is returning for one night only. Not gonna happen. Trish will put Alexa over and pass the torch.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Look at the bigger picture. Regardless if Alexa has the belt or not at Evolution. Considering Trish won't be back in wrestling, she's probably going to do the one match and move on. So it dosen't have to be for the title itself.
> 
> But think about this, the WWE really wants Alexa to lose all these "big matches"? Like the crowd will be 100% behind Trish Stratus. You can count on that. So a Trish win is perfectly fine and acceptable considering, A) she's actually a wrestler unlike Ronda, and deserves a win being HOF. I have ZERO problems with a Trish win. B) WWE is gonna have Alexa lose against Nia (twice) than Ronda ... THEN Trish? Four singles matches right i
> n a row as being the companies biggest female heel?


My thing right now is from a personal standpoint. I just want/need her to be involved for Survivor Series. It's in LA, I have tickets and plan to attend any pre-SS events she is doing. But, if she has dropped the belt and is out of the picture... maybe getting that months-long break we all know is coming soon then she won't be out here and it will destroy me lol.

The longer she has it, then gets a rematch, etc. the better chance she's here in 3 months. 

But, Evolution not withstanding, if she loses tomorrow and then drops her rematch she could be relatively irrelevant and not involved by November.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> But, if she has dropped the belt and is out of the picture... maybe getting that months-long break we all know is coming soon then she won't be out here and it will destroy me lol.



You always talk about this imminent extended break like it's a fact. I don't see any signs of her taking time off anytime soon. Injuries can always happen, but I don't see her voluntarily taking a break.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> You always talk about this imminent extended break like it's a fact. I don't see any signs of her taking time off anytime soon. Injuries can always happen, but I don't see her voluntarily taking a break.


You're right, I just always feel like the company tries to give their main superstars a break so as not to wear them out. She has been going really hard at it since her call up... what... 2 years ago now? And not just with in-ring stuff... she flies all over this country on her off days for different promo events/business related things... I bet over the last 12-18 months she is on the road 5 days a week easily.

Plus, at some point you gotta think she has asked them for at least 3-4 weeks off for her wedding...


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> You're right, I just always feel like the company tries to give their main superstars a break so as not to wear them out. She has been going really hard at it since her call up... what... 2 years ago now? And not just with in-ring stuff... she flies all over this country on her off days for different promo events/business related things... I bet over the last 12-18 months she is on the road 5 days a week easily.



There are guys and girls who have done this longer than her without taking major breaks. Also, I still get the feeling that she genuinely enjoys it. As long as that is the case I really don't see the problem.

She will be at Survivor Series, too, if she's healthy. Last year they had a champion vs. champion match and a Team Raw vs. Team SmackDown match. I expect the same this year and Alexa would most certainly be a member of Team Raw.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> There are guys and girls who have done this longer than her without taking major breaks. Also, I still get the feeling that she genuinely enjoys it. As long as that is the case I really don't see the problem.
> 
> She will be at Survivor Series, too, if she's healthy. Last year they had a champion vs. champion match and a Team Raw vs. Team SmackDown match. I expect the same this year and Alexa would most certainly be a member of Team Raw.


Yeah you're almost surely 100% right about Survivor Series


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> ^she shoulda joked about wrestling in a thong... some guy in cyber world woulda had a heart attack


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

I'll manage some screen shots and a gif for Alexa's attire and entrance tonight a few moments after it occurs.


----------



## MERPER

My new official prediction: Alexa retains the title due to interference by Nikki and Brie Bella (who will apparently be sitting ringside for the match and in an interview earlier in the night said they were pulling for Ronda because of how amazing she is for women's wrestling and the evolution of the women's division)


----------



## Victor Chaos

A fuck finish is the only way I see Alexa retaining because i doubt they're beating Ronda. There have been 2 fuck finishes so far. Are they bold enough to make it 3?


----------



## MERPER

Making It Rain said:


> A fuck finish is the only way I see Alexa retaining because i doubt they're beating Ronda. There have been 2 fuck finishes so far. Are they bold enough to make it 3?


Sure, why not? 

Besides in the scenario I had above it sets up for Evolution... Bella Twins vs Ronda and Nattie


----------



## MERPER

Welp, so much for my theory... that was ridiculous, tough and sad to watch... if they're going to make Rousey look like that against the woman who has been a champ in some form for most of her time on the WWE roster than who, realistically, can ever beat her?


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Lariat From Hell

https://giant.gfycat.com/ElaborateEvilGreatdane.webm

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpiffyFlawlessCollardlizard.webm

Just finished exporting.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Lariat From Hell

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfortunateExcellentDugong.webm


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

one of the best looks of her career, she was so gorgeous!! :mark 

it was obvious she would lose, but still i enjoyed the match. she's such a great performer.


----------



## Zappers

metallon said:


>


The moment backstage when they tell her she's losing to train wreck Ronda.




Black Metal said:


>


This is her saying ... Alright let's get this crap over with.


----------



## MERPER

can anyone help me out a little?

A friend of mine was sitting 1st row behind the announcer's tables at SummerSlam and sent me 2 videos of Alexa I'd like to share but I don't know how to post videos straight to the forum... I drag the .mp4 files (each about 6MB) in size where it says "drag files here to attach" but nothing happens


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> can anyone help me out a little?
> 
> A friend of mine was sitting 1st row behind the announcer's tables at SummerSlam and sent me 2 videos of Alexa I'd like to share but I don't know how to post videos straight to the forum... I drag the .mp4 files (each about 6MB) in size where it says "drag files here to attach" but nothing happens


Upload them to youtube.


----------



## MERPER

Jersey said:


> Upload them to youtube.


damn, I'm going to have to find out if I can... technically they aren't my "property" to post to youtube


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> damn, I'm going to have to find out if I can... technically they aren't my "property" to post to youtube


Welcome to youtube.


----------



## MERPER

Jersey said:


> Welcome to youtube.


even if/when I post to youtube how do I get them to show up in here just the video and not the link?

The 2 times in the past I've tried that only a link appears... sorry, I'm not good about this posting in forums stuff


----------



## MERPER

nope, didn't work... sticking the link between the youtube things didn't work


----------



## MERPER

Ahhhhhh the embed codes didn't work either... just shows a black screen and says "Error occurred" if you click play


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> nope, didn't work... sticking the link between the youtube things didn't work


[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE] copy & the paste everything after the question mark in the YT link.


----------



## MERPER

still didn't work... this is so frustrating


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> still didn't work... this is so frustrating


Email me the videos.


----------



## Black Metal

*Merper’s Videos*


----------



## MERPER

^Thanks buddy

now the question... how did you get them to show up and work? Every time I did it all I got was a black background with the red play button but when I pressed play it said an error occurred.


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> ^Thanks buddy
> 
> now the question... how did you get them to show up and work? Every time I did it all I got was a black background with the red play button but when I pressed play it said an error occurred.


You don’t use the embed code from YouTube. You copy the url and cut the video ID out and post that in the middle of the YouTube html code brackets.

Semi new photo from an auction posted last week:


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

Forgot to post this last night in my gif batch, it'll now grace my signature.


----------



## Zappers

After that debacle last night. Only interesting photo of her last night. Great capture. props to the photographer!

She's like, I know right, I got to deal this "ceremony" now.


----------



## MERPER

I know it's all staged and the wins/losses are pre-determined based on storytelling/writing but man, what a slap in the face to bring Alexa out there for Ronda's coronation, make her wear an arm sling to fake an injury and re-watch the photos of the SummerSlam match in which they made her get destroyed. Helluva way to treat the woman who has carried the division and traveled the globe doing strong promotional work for the company for the last 2 years or so.


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> I know it's all staged and the wins/losses are pre-determined based on storytelling/writing but man, what a slap in the face to bring Alexa out there for Ronda's coronation, make her wear an arm sling to fake an injury and re-watch the photos of the SummerSlam match in which they made her get destroyed. Helluva way to treat the woman who has carried the division and traveled the globe doing strong promotional work for the company for the last 2 years or so.


Why do you people think this? My word. I mean you are all fine with her continually besting Becky and doing things like spray painting her or running down Bayley and continually standing tall and then destroying her with a kendo stick and beating her in 5 minutes. But she gets beat in 5 minutes 1 time and then they have her sell the vicious looking armbar and you are up in arms and no her face wasn't rubbed in it, she was out there and they showed the video but it's not like it was Stephanie or Ronda completely burying her on the mic about it. In fact Stephanie gave her sympathy


----------



## MERPER

JC00 said:


> Why do you people think this? My word. I mean you are all fine with her continually besting Becky and doing things like spray painting her or running down Bayley and continually standing tall and then destroying her with a kendo stick and beating her in 5 minutes. But she gets beat in 5 minutes 1 time and then they have her sell the vicious looking armbar and you are up in arms and no her face wasn't rubbed in it, she was out there and they showed the video but it's not like it was Stephanie or Ronda completely burying her on the mic about it. In fact Stephanie gave her sympathy


Alexa has been either champion of Smackdown or Raw almost the entire time since her call up to the main roster and, as I stated, done amazing work for the company outside the ring as well. Possibly the most exhaustive worker on the roster besides Cena if you combine inside-the-ring and outside-the-ring work.

No offense to Becky or Bayley but Alexa should have earned a level of respect and decency from upper management more than she got the last few days.

Also, watch who you're calling "you people" and this is of course all a matter of opinion. I am entitled to feel this way as you are entitled to worship to inferior women on the roster.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Alexa at a signing today


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Why do you people think this? My word. I mean you are all fine with her continually besting Becky and doing things like spray painting her or running down Bayley and continually standing tall and then destroying her with a kendo stick and beating her in 5 minutes. But she gets beat in 5 minutes 1 time and then they have her sell the vicious looking armbar and you are up in arms and no her face wasn't rubbed in it, she was out there and they showed the video but it's not like it was Stephanie or Ronda completely burying her on the mic about it. In fact Stephanie gave her sympathy



A strange way to sum up Alexa's title reigns considering that she has probably lost 80-90% of non-title matches as champion and spent most of her time running scared from opponents... But whatever.

I don't want to keep arguing about this, so this is my last comment on that subject (probably/hopefully).

1) Yes, she beat Becky repeatedly, but cheated almost every single time. In the final chapter Alexa needed Mickie James to retain her title against Becky in a cage match. Becky never got destroyed or made to look like she doesn't even belong in a WWE ring. Alexa did look like that on Sunday.

2) Bayley certainly has an argument that they didn't exactly make her look great, but I still can't compare it to Sunday. When Alexa won the title against Bayley it was like a 10-15 minute back and forth competitive match. The one match at Extreme Rules where Bayley did lose very quickly, it was because Alexa beat the shit out of her with a weapon (after Bayley could have used it, but hesitated because she's "too nice"), not because Alexa is such a vastly superior wrestler who Bayley couldn't hang with.


If you want to think these things were the same as Ronda turning her back on Alexa, laughing in her face, no-selling and making fun of her attempts at any kind of offense, we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


>



Absolutely stunning, as usual, and she's so brave to still do this signing with a broken arm. A true champion.

:duck


----------



## Black Metal

Fresh off instagram story,


----------



## BringBackTV14

Show banner on WWE.com


----------



## erebos

On this account are even more photos of the event.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032056410199207936


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Why do you people think this? My word. I mean you are all fine with her continually besting Becky and doing things like spray painting her or running down Bayley and continually standing tall and then destroying her with a kendo stick and beating her in 5 minutes. But she gets beat in 5 minutes 1 time and then they have her sell the vicious looking armbar and you are up in arms and no her face wasn't rubbed in it, she was out there and they showed the video but it's not like it was Stephanie or Ronda completely burying her on the mic about it. In fact Stephanie gave her sympathy


If you can't tell the difference in getting beat by a fellow wrestler which you spent years with on the road, training, matches, graduating to the main roster with, etc... verses a "celebrity" cash grab who hasn't done squat in the wrestling business, whose given a title for no other reason then to fulfill a clause in their contract signed by that "celebrity". Then .... I don't no what to tell you.

Zero comparison.

Ronda ONLY signed up for the WWE if she knew she would be getting royal treatment. FACT. Her egotistical track record proves it. No way, no how, she would be made to look like a fool in "fake fighting" after getting DEMOLISHED, EMBARRASSED, and RAN OUT of the MMA sport. This is her way in the WWE of saving face and any ounce of credibility she has left. It was the ONLY way to get news headlines about Ronda in a positive manor. Just look at the press she's been getting lately. She's winning and getting her way. You all were fooled. But not me, never bought for 2 seconds.


----------



## Zappers

AGAIN as we have clearly seen from the photos from the Tennis event.

The tons and tons of pervy old man fans Alexa has (according to the haters on this forum) 












Another nice family and great tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032270969447084032


----------



## Zappers

Apparently Ember must have showed Alexa fellow wrestlers comments/opinions on Ronda being the champ.

------


Just plain cute.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Just plain cute.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

BringBackTV14 said:


>


That's a huge tennis racket.....Maybe she can beat Ronda with it and name it her new equalizer.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


>












Honest, I have *NO* words.


----------



## Silas_J

Zappers said:


> You all were fooled. But not me, never bought for 2 seconds.


Neither did the lady in the third row at SummerSlam.
Lousy Ronda Rousey :smile2:


----------



## Black Metal

Silas_J said:


> Neither did the lady in the third row at SummerSlam.
> Lousy Ronda Rousey :smile2:


I should've had a copyright for my Lousy Rousey line. I've said it on here before here and there.


----------



## Silas_J

Black Metal said:


> I should've had a copyright for my Lousy Rousey line. I've said it on here before here and there.


It's a good line :laugh:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

I think the photos at the tennis event (and the hundreds of other similar ones in this thread) are a big factor in why Alexa has received a bigger push than people like Sasha. She is an ambassador for the company, and they can rely on her to represent the company at public events. Could they put Sasha in the same position with the same results? Probably not.

Sure, others may be better in the ring, but as a complete package of all the things WWE want their champions to do, few can match Alexa it seems.


----------



## Zappers

I know this may sound a little carried away, but those photos at the Tennis Tournament Alexa looked incredible, like a movie/TV star.

I'll bet anything that crowds at the event who know ZERO about WWE/wrestling (never heard of Alexa) were going "Who the hell was that?" (in a positive and inquisitive way)


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

2 month old throwback!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

It was a year ago today I met Alexa Bliss at Wizard World in Chicago, easily one the best wrestlers I have ever met!


----------



## Black Metal

TraumaCaspian said:


> It was a year ago today I met Alexa Bliss at Wizard World in Chicago, easily one the best wrestlers I have ever met!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## starsfan24




----------



## sanefan78

Hello, this is my first post here! I thought I would use it to share my cat's favorite wrestler on the appropriate forum! 






I also met her at an autograph signing last year and showed her the video! She's a very nice lady in person; definitely would recommend to meet if the opportunity arises.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Black Metal

sanefan78 said:


> Hello, this is my first post here! I thought I would use it to share my cat's favorite wrestler on the appropriate forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also met her at an autograph signing last year and showed her the video! She's a very nice lady in person; definitely would recommend to meet if the opportunity arises.



Welcome! Always room for one more of her fans ;p

There’s another thread for her here too - https://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-fan-forum/2234281-alexa-bliss-fan-thread.html

Glad to hear it! Just waiting on a meet and greet near me to make my moment for a photo and autograph. Sigh.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


Forgive me if this was brought up before.

But that photo is from a current auction. It's that signed shirt.

3 days left .... *$1,355.00* current bid. :woo


P.S. - It's the highest bidding item of any wrestler in any auction currently. Nobody even comes close. Dean Ambrose shirt is around $580, everything else in well under that. Even Alexa's plaques are DOUBLE than everyone else. Nikki Bella signed shirt ... $0 .. no bids. LOL


P.S. - Alexa signed shirt is already higher (by a little) than Ronda's recently sold signed shirt. Still three days to go.

https://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=2441301


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Forgive me if this was brought up before.
> 
> But that photo is from a current auction. It's that signed shirt.
> 
> 3 days left .... *$1,355.00* current bid. :woo
> 
> 
> P.S. - It's the highest bidding item of any wrestler in any auction currently. Nobody even comes close. Dean Ambrose shirt is around $580, everything else in well under that. Even Alexa's plaques are DOUBLE than everyone else. Nikki Bella signed shirt ... $0 .. no bids. LOL
> 
> 
> P.S. - Alexa signed shirt is already higher (by a little) than Ronda's recently sold signed shirt. Still three days to go.
> 
> https://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=2441301



Well, there obviously must be some kind of mistake. Surely it's not possible for a Bliss item to make more money than an item of the GOAT, the savior, the biggest star on the planet. That can't be true.

:duck


----------



## Black Metal

Speaking of the GOAT, I was bored tonight so I made a small gif set of one of the best PPV commercial adverts within the past 15 years. Enjoy in HD!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Black Metal said:


> Speaking of the GOAT, I was bored tonight so I made a small gif set of one of the best PPV commercial adverts within the past 15 years. Enjoy in HD!


Please get bored more often I love when you make gifs!


----------



## erebos

The time will come, 6x !


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

Random post because whatever. 











P.S. Gonna make some gifs later. *I'll keep you all surprised!*


----------



## Black Metal

I told you all!

Let's lay some *SmackDown!* in this gif drop this time.


----------



## Silas_J

Black Metal said:


> I told you all!
> 
> Let's lay some *SmackDown!* in this gif drop this time.


Nice GIFs k


----------



## MERPER

she has the best facial expressions... i wouldn't be surprised if they start putting her into some movies


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> she has the best facial expressions... i wouldn't be surprised if they start putting her into some movies


I can definitely see that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

tonight in Rochester, NY


----------



## TraumaCaspian

The problem with the VIP experience is the wrestler you meet is always random, but if they could guarantee it would be with Bliss I would pay to meet her again!


----------



## MERPER

TraumaCaspian said:


> The problem with the VIP experience is the wrestler you meet is always random, but if they could guarantee it would be with Bliss I would pay to meet her again!


This is their huge problem with it. It's expensive ($500 I believe) and they can't guarantee anything. 

If I know, going to a RAW brand one, I would meet Alexa for sure I'd do it. 

But there are very few others I'd want the photo/interaction with. And if it was someone really low down the roster... a mid-card guy or something... that's a huge waste of money.

I understand that they can't guarantee anything a couple months out due to injuries or other scheduling things that come up, but they should offer a thing where they contact the purchasers 10-14 days before an event with the superstar it will be and give them the chance at a refund for everything but the price of the event ticket.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

MERPER said:


> This is their huge problem with it. It's expensive ($500 I believe) and they can't guarantee anything.
> 
> If I know, going to a RAW brand one, I would meet Alexa for sure I'd do it.
> 
> But there are very few others I'd want the photo/interaction with. And if it was someone really low down the roster... a mid-card guy or something... that's a huge waste of money.
> 
> I understand that they can't guarantee anything a couple months out due to injuries or other scheduling things that come up, but they should offer a thing where they contact the purchasers 10-14 days before an event with the superstar it will be and give them the chance at a refund for everything but the price of the event ticket.


Totally, I would do the same exact same thing if they could actually do this!


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> If I know, going to a RAW brand one, I would meet Alexa for sure I'd do it.
> 
> But there are very few others I'd want the photo/interaction with. And if it was someone really low down the roster... a mid-card guy or something... that's a huge waste of money.



Tonight it looks like they got Alexa, Strowman, Balor and Corbin. 3 of the biggest names on the roster, so they really can't complain.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> Tonight it looks like they got Alexa, Strowman, Balor and Corbin. 3 of the biggest names on the roster, so they really can't complain.


yeah, that's a really good group right there and I do think it's usually a few so the odds are good people will get at least 1 really good photo-op


----------



## Black Metal

Just waiting for that mythical NC meet and greet. Maybe in October when they’re in Charlotte.

:ciampa


----------



## Zappers

I was bored. Experimenting with different lengths. Went Smackdown Alexa.


----------



## Zappers

We need more of this!


----------



## JC00

Imagine being an Alexa fan paying for the VIP Meet & Greet and then getting Sasha or Bayley.....


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


No joke, if this kid was smart he would make it his yearly Christmas Card.

Too cute.

Same picture, just a little closer shot.


----------



## Zappers

Another fortunate nice fan of Alexa.


----------



## Zappers

A few more pictures from the recent Tennis event that I personally didn't see before. She looked great at this event last week. So I don't think anyone will complain to see more from that day.


----------



## Zappers

More Tennis event.


----------



## Zappers

Sorry, some more. LOL What can I tell you, she brightens peoples day. Just look at the people she's interacting with.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

She seemed like she enjoyed being there and like always she looked gorgeous


----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Leon Knuckles

*WHAT A BABE*


----------



## Black Metal

I wonder if a face turn would transition her back to blue highlight tips? Or perhaps a different color entirely?

Awesome photos on here today, everyone!


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Sorry, some more. LOL What can I tell you, she brightens peoples day. Just look at the people she's interacting with.


 She's friendly and people like her energy.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## MERPER

her promo was pretty good tonight except that she accidentally said "Revoke" her rematch clause when she meant to say "invoke" and Graves couldn't help but mention the error


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> her promo was pretty good tonight except that she accidentally said "Revoke" her rematch clause when she meant to say "invoke" and Graves couldn't help but mention the error


Eh, shit happens. She didn't stop or linger after it, she kept on going like you should when doing a promo.


----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


> Eh, shit happens. She didn't stop or linger after it, she kept on going like you should when doing a promo.


for sure, just wish Graves had kept his mouth shut about it


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> for sure, just wish Graves had kept his mouth shut about it


She said invoke the first time anyways so she knows grammar.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## TraumaCaspian

She was great on Raw tonight as always, I didn't really like any of Alexa Bliss shirts she currently has out so I decided to make my own 

https://www.redbubble.com/people/tr...39906-alexa-bliss-alternative?asc=u&p=t-shirt


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> for sure, just wish Graves had kept his mouth shut about it



I wanted to strangle him and Coachman, actually. Do you know how often such tiny little mistakes happen, even to the best? Even The Miz, who is phenomenal on the mic, has little moments where he misspeaks, but nobody ever says shit. It rarely happens to Alexa, it didn't derail her promo even slightly and these cunts jump all over her. They even talked over her for a second. 

Especially Coachman needs to shut the fuck up. He's probably salty that everyone wants Renee Young to replace his useless ass.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> I wanted to strangle him and Coachman, actually. Do you know how often such tiny little mistakes happen, even to the best? Even The Miz, who is phenomenal on the mic, has little moments where he misspeaks, but nobody ever says shit. It rarely happens to Alexa, it didn't derail her promo even slightly and these cunts jump all over her. They even talked over her for a second.
> 
> Especially Coachman needs to shut the fuck up. He's probably salty that everyone wants Renee Young to replace his useless ass.


Yep, that's exactly why I was pretty livid. Miz actually screws up multiple times every week if you listen closely enough. Roman can't string together 2 sentences. Rousey is awful on the mic... the list goes on and on...

But it's Alexa they decide to bring attention to 1 minor slip up... terrible.


----------



## Black Metal

Higher standards? Was still lame though to acknowledge it.

Nothing beats Hogan’s gay guy slip or Roman’s peenstalk though.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> Higher standards? Was still lame though to acknowledge it.



Again, they never do it with Miz. If I recall correctly they didn't even say shit when Elias completely fucked up a promo a couple of weeks ago when he tried to plug his own merchandise (way beyond getting "in" and "re" mixed up). 

This has nothing to do with standards. It's not the commentators' job to shit on the talent or take the audience out of the moment because they get a laugh out of it. If anything they're supposed to protect them. With something as minor as this you ignore it and move in, just like everyone else did.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Zappers




----------



## JC00

Black Metal said:


> She said invoke the first time anyways so she knows grammar.


I think it was just a brain fart because she also had the word "rematch" on her mind


----------



## markymarcus




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


>


Her smiles


----------



## Café de René

MERPER said:


> her promo was pretty good tonight except that she accidentally said "Revoke" her rematch clause when she meant to say "invoke" and Graves couldn't help but mention the error


I thought it was intentional as she was implying the crowd expected her to quit.


----------



## MERPER

Café de René said:


> I thought it was intentional as she was implying the crowd expected her to quit.


No. She was being rude to the crowd and went to say "oh, you thought I was going to invoke my rematch clause here? in Toronto, in front of you tonight?"... egging them on... but she slipped and said revoke instead... 

again, it wasn't a big deal... she kept going, crowd didn't seem to notice or care... but the Graves/Coachman had to say something about it to call attention to it


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

Playing around. Made a couple of memes the fans could use on this forum.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

SummerSlam week interview with Sam Roberts is finally up on YouTube


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> SummerSlam week interview with Sam Roberts is finally up on YouTube


Video should've been up the day the audio podcast went live. However it's probably a timed exclusive for his patreon. I'll skim the video just to see her since I listened to it a week ago. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> Video should've been up the day the audio podcast went live. However it's probably a timed exclusive for his patreon. I'll skim the video just to see her since I listened to it a week ago.
> 
> Thanks for the post.



I actually tweeted him a few days ago to ask if he was gonna post the video on YouTube and he said it would be up this week so I waited. I'm glad I did, awesome interview.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Thanks for the link to the video with Sam Roberts!


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I actually tweeted him a few days ago to ask if he was gonna post the video on YouTube and he said it would be up this week so I waited. I'm glad I did, awesome interview.


Good move. About time, regardless glad it's here. Very lengthy video too. That duration must be the most I've seen in an interview with her.


----------



## MERPER

That video shows she is very quick at thinking on her feet. She always had a quick reply/funny comment to one of his jokes or comments. She's also quite funny and seems to have a good sense of humor.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## erebos

London


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong

Mike Rome creeping again


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


>


Oh That's new didn't know Alexa was associated with Gulak thought she'd just stick around some of the girls.


----------



## MERPER

Anyone know what she's doing in Osaka of all places? Is there a promotion there for a future WWE event or something?

I know the rosters are touring Canada at the moment so they aren't there... just curious


----------



## storiez

MERPER said:


> Anyone know what she's doing in Osaka of all places? Is there a promotion there for a future WWE event or something?
> 
> I know the rosters are touring Canada at the moment so they aren't there... just curious


https://www.wwe.com/wwe-live-osaka-0


----------



## MERPER

storiez said:


> https://www.wwe.com/wwe-live-osaka-0


oh wow, I'm an idiot... my bad and thanks for the quick answer


----------



## KC Armstrong

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Oh That's new didn't know Alexa was associated with Gulak thought she'd just stick around some of the girls.



Mike Rome is one of Alexa's best friends and he hangs out with Gulak a lot backstage on Raw and 205 Live. They all went to Universal Studios together today.


----------



## storiez

KC Armstrong said:


> Mike Rome is one of Alexa's best friends and he hangs out with Gulak a lot backstage on Raw and 205 Live. They all went to Universal Studios together today.


looks like she doesn't even want to be there


----------



## KC Armstrong

storiez said:


> looks like she doesn't even want to be there



I think it's probably more fatigue. Going from Toronto to London to Japan through multiple different time zones in about 72 hours, operating on very little sleep, can probably make you look less enthusiastic than usual.

:duck


----------



## erebos

Osaka


----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


>



Looks like the Japanese fans liked her Ronda impression.

:duck


----------



## Zappers

In Japan, it's looks like a combination of SS(beginning) and the London match with a couple of new things. Interesting. I have a feeling that HITC match won't be a squash.

Listen to that pop by the crowd Alexa got between 2:05 thru 2:25 :BAM2


----------



## Mr PPV420

Zappers said:


> In Japan, it's looks like a combination of SS(beginning) and the London match with a couple of new things. Interesting. I have a feeling that HITC match won't be a squash.
> 
> Listen to that pop by the crowd Alexa got between 2:05 thru 2:25 <img src="http://i.imgur.com/b8hwayX.gif" border="0" alt="" title="BAM2" class="inlineimg" />


Wow!! She's going to be a mega babyface.


----------



## erebos

A+


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Listen to that pop by the crowd Alexa got between 2:05 thru 2:25 :BAM2
> ]



Love that sequence including the little bow at the end. :grin2:


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> Love that sequence including the little bow at the end. :grin2:


----------



## Black Metal

Patiently awaiting the render photo of her from the match card to be released as a standalone photo. It was her SummerSlam gear.

Also for fun,


----------



## KC Armstrong

In the WWE.com gallery for the Osaka show it looks like Ronda wrestled against herself. There are like 10 pictures of Ronda and not a single shot of Alexa. 

The day after Hell in a Cell can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## erebos

KC Armstrong said:


> In the WWE.com gallery for the Osaka show it looks like Ronda wrestled against herself. There are like 10 pictures of Ronda and not a single shot of Alexa.
> 
> The day after Hell in a Cell can't arrive soon enough.



Good that the Japanese fans can take pictures.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Love the Pics


----------



## Zappers

erebos said:


>


Sometimes just the simple photos (non posing) of Alexa are the best. Like this one. She looks great here, not even smiling either.


----------



## BringBackTV14

It's WWE jedi mind tricks. They are posting those for the average person that don't look up house show results. It's why in that gallery there is one picture of Braun and a bunch of Reigns, yet those two wrestled each other. Can't show them wrestling because they want some people think that Hell in a Cell is the first time they are wrestling since the matches were announced


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

I wonder how many pairs of ears she owns. Probably has a collection by now of different parks and colors and countries.


----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


>












Fixed it.


----------



## erebos

Shanghai


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035287752168927248


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Black Metal

New from her instagram, another WrestleMania 34 shot.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Black Metal

I *HAD* to make HD gifs. I'm sure none of you will complain.


----------



## MERPER

^nice work, looking forward to a few more... I think there were some good a$$ shots too

she looked particularly hot tonight... and the Ohio stuff was pretty awesome during the Elias segment


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon

Alexa was killing it last night! What a women!

wens3 :applause


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong

Her little smile when she got that huge ovation... Just too cute.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Also, if I could make a request... I already mentioned it in the other thread, but someone has to get me a GIF of Lexi doing the zombie version of the OH-IO chant. That was too funny to not create a GIF.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> Also, if I could make a request... I already mentioned it in the other thread, but someone has to get me a GIF of Lexi doing the zombie version of the OH-IO chant. That was too funny to not create a GIF.


I could make it tonight after work.


----------



## JC00




----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

This first photo could have been photo of the month if she didn't have two other people flanking her left and right. They are kinda distracting the shot with their expressions. Nothing against the other two, but the shot would have been glorious if it was Alexa solo coming to the ring.

Bottom line, her face looks amazing here. Wow!










Like this


----------



## Psyche




----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, she looks great in that shirt


----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

Reunion time.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I always love that even when Raw sucks, Alexa always makes it worth watching


----------



## metallon




----------



## erebos




----------



## Zappers




----------



## erebos

Lexi makes promo for tryout in Germany.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Piers

Alexa looked the hottest she has in a long time this week
Those shorts are great. I just wish she dropped the shirt to wrestle

When she said "I want to walk with Elias" :done 

I need a gif of this


----------



## Lariat From Hell

1080p: https://giant.gfycat.com/FamousPinkEeve.webm

60fps: https://giant.gfycat.com/EminentSlushyCrane.webm


----------



## Black Metal

Recent MMC reaction video made me want to make some gifs. I might actually use one for my avatar soon....


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## punishedpat76

Was she still champ when the MYC was recorded and if so did they mention it?


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


>


I smirked when she appeared on screen.

A wild Bliss appears!



punishedpat76 said:


> Was she still champ when the MYC was recorded and if so did they mention it?


She was as it was recorded at the start of August. They didn't mention her being Champion though.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## Lariat From Hell

https://i.imgur.com/GGeT49M.mp4


----------



## JC00




----------



## erebos

Birmingham AL


----------



## storiez




----------



## MERPER

Luckiest man on the planet right there


----------



## KC Armstrong

Well, they can't go to Australia together, but at least they get to hang out in Alabama for a couple of days.

:duck


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, they can't go to Australia together, but at least they get to hang out in Alabama for a couple of days.
> 
> :duck


Alabama... they're going to spend a lot of time in their hotel room, I reckon... if ya know what I mean


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ I almost felt bad for Murphy because for some reason they did not include him in the new WWE2K19 video game, but then again, how bad can you really feel for the guy? I think he'll be fine, with or without a big push.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> ^ I almost felt bad for Murphy because for some reason they did not include him in the new WWE2K19 video game, but then again, how bad can you really feel for the guy? I think he'll be fine, with or without a big push.


if I were him I'd quite and just travel with Alexa full time as her manager/bodyguard lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Vince may try to push them closer together.....


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

Birmingham AL. Lexi was obviously having fun.


----------



## metallon




----------



## storiez




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## erebos

Biloxi.


----------



## Black Metal

RAW 9/10/2018


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*https://i.imgur.com/MgS0alV.mp4


Think you guys will enjoy this.*


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lariat From Hell said:


> Think you guys will enjoy this.



I did. For multiple reasons.

:duck


----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

metallon said:


>


Last night, that's the shot I knew would make a gif. LOL She walked right in front of the camera guy.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Wildcat410

The Larry-Steve tasting marathon resumes! This time, it's avocado. ( I don't fault him at all for loving it. They are delish. )










Meanwhile, Frankie hams it up "goes Bugs Bunny" for the camera


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

BringBackTV14 said:


>


This literally is how I feel about Ronda, one of the best gifs ever!


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos




----------



## erebos

Edinburg


----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

https://gfycat.com/MerryKeenAlbatross

I see I still can't figure out how to get content to show up like you all do... but here's a glorious link...


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Who thinks Alexa is going to win at Hell in the Cell tonight?!?! I dream she will, but wouldn't make sense for Ronda to already lose it, especially if they are planning to do Nikki vs Ronda at Evolution


----------



## MERPER

TraumaCaspian said:


> Who thinks Alexa is going to win at Hell in the Cell tonight?!?! I dream she will, but wouldn't make sense for Ronda to already lose it, especially if they are planning to do Nikki vs Ronda at Evolution


I don't think she'll win BUT if they want to make a good storyline out of a Ronda vs Nikki match at Evolution then they could have Nikki interfere and cost Ronda the match giving Alexa the belt back with Nikki then coming saying either afterwards or the next night on RAW that "As the longest reigning women's champion ever and one of the main woman who built the division into what it is today, did you (Ronda) honestly think I was OK with you coming in here and immediately winning the belt?... you need to pay some dues and earn respect and your championship..."

something like that


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> I don't think she'll win BUT if they want to make a good storyline out of a Ronda vs Nikki match at Evolution then they could have Nikki interfere and cost Ronda the match giving Alexa the belt back with Nikki then coming saying either afterwards or the next night on RAW that "As the longest reigning women's champion ever and one of the main woman who built the division into what it is today, did you (Ronda) honestly think I was OK with you coming in here and immediately winning the belt?... you need to pay some dues and earn respect and your championship..."
> 
> something like that


I like your idea, it is an interesting idea, but there a little problem. Ronda and the Bella twins are fighting the Riott Squad at Super Showdown. So doing this would mess that up. Then again, Super Showdown is not set in stone. And in the WWE anything can happen. 

BTW, I'm probably the only person on the planet that doesn't think Ronda is fighting Nikki at Evolution. That would be stupid and not follow any storylines past or present. And we all know that the WWE is not stupid.  They are a company that would never take the belt off a popular wrestler just to succumb to pressure of a celebrity signing. That would be insanity. ..... oh wait. 

Nikki vs Asuka makes way more sense. Anybody with half a brain on that writing staff would book that match.


----------



## Jersey

TraumaCaspian said:


> Who thinks Alexa is going to win at Hell in the Cell tonight?!?


 DQ finish


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos

Meet in Corpus Christi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041300562413854721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041175441606946817


----------



## JC00




----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> I like your idea, it is an interesting idea, but there a little problem. Ronda and the Bella twins are fighting the Riott Squad at Super Showdown. So doing this would mess that up. Then again, Super Showdown is not set in stone. And in the WWE anything can happen.
> 
> BTW, I'm probably the only person on the planet that doesn't think Ronda is fighting Nikki at Evolution. That would be stupid and not follow any storylines past or present. And we all know that the WWE is not stupid.  They are a company that would never take the belt off a popular wrestler just to succumb to pressure of a celebrity signing. That would be insanity. ..... oh wait.
> 
> Nikki vs Asuka makes way more sense. Anybody with half a brain on that writing staff would book that match.


Not to get too much off the topic on Alexa, but I think Nikki vs Charlotte for Evolution makes more sense... Nikki never got her rematch after dropping the belt so long ago


----------



## Zappers

MERPER said:


> Not to get too much off the topic on Alexa, but I think Nikki vs Charlotte for Evolution makes more sense... Nikki never got her rematch after dropping the belt so long ago


Interesting too. I was going off the women's Royal Rumble. They purposely had the Bellas at the end of that match. Asuka eliminated both of them. Nikki being the last one(who btw had the crowd behind her), declaring Asuka the winner.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey

Good gifs


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Good gifs


Thanks. Have two more,


----------



## MERPER

So, what does Alexa do now?

Other than Evolution, her being out of the title picture isn't good since WWE can't figure out what to do with mid-roster women.

I hope they work out a "trade" and send Charlotte to RAW for Alexa. Clearly, Alexa can match up physically with anyone on that roster... Becky, Asuka, whomever... and at least Charlotte has the size to be an admirable foe for Rousey.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Thanks. Have two more,


Very blue-tiful


----------



## Victor Chaos

Alexa looks great, but to me Mickie James was the show stealer for tonight.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Lariat From Hell

https://giant.gfycat.com/PoliticalIcyEft.webm
https://i.imgur.com/lpbwKMy.mp4


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i think she would be great on smackdown now - feud with becky again (and win)

side note: how does she manage to keep looking more and more beautiful every show?


----------



## Mr PPV420

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> i think she would be great on smackdown now - feud with becky again (and win)
> 
> side note: how does she manage to keep looking more and more beautiful every show?


Yeah amazingly Alexa has been even hotter than usual.

Good Lord Mickie James though, has she found the fountain of youth or something? She looked incredible


----------



## erebos




----------



## ffsBlueCafu

[emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## metallon




----------



## storiez

Alexa Bliss is injured.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaCGopIpDRU


----------



## storiez




----------



## punishedpat76

This reminds me of when they announced her arm injury after Backlash, but she ended up working through it. She may still be dealing with that injury, or have reaggravated it. They probably want to give her some rest so she can be ready for her match with Trish.


----------



## MERPER

and here we go... as I was fearful about for months, they're going to give her a lengthy break with an "injury" making her Survivor Series status in serious doubt

I've only been looking forward to possibly meeting her in LA in November since they announced it and now... who knows what will happen


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Man such crappy news! I hope the injury isn't serious and just requires a little time off


----------



## Jersey

I hope it's not serious and only minor.


----------



## MERPER

I guess the case for optimism would be that they haven't ruled her out of future mixed-match challenge matches saying she's out "tonight" and not the entire tournament... Also, no ruling her out for Evolution vs Trish Stratus yet.

Numbness is typically a nerve issue... pinched nerve likely... which could last anywhere from a few days to a few weeks, though if it lingers it could require surgery. So, I guess they'll wait and see if it heels itself


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Zappers

She posted this today. Must be in a good mood. So that's encouraging I guess. :duck


----------



## Jersey

To spread some positive love for ALEXA.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041773082963333121


----------



## Solarsonic




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Solarsonic




----------



## Solarsonic




----------



## WWEfan4eva

Solarsonic said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## HankHill_85

You think Alexa is aware of how badly men everywhere wanna just plow her fucking brains out?


----------



## Jersey

HankHill_85 said:


> You think Alexa is aware of how badly men everywhere wanna just plow her fucking brains out?


I'm sure at some point she reads her comments and sees what the men are saying. It's obvious she knows due to her actions on tv.


----------



## Username1444

Absolutely. She is so hot it actually pisses me off.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## BringBackTV14

she just posted this


----------



## Jersey

Perfect


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissfit85

Jersey said:


>


Her body is absolutely insane. I haven't seen anything like it.


----------



## Jersey

Blissfit85 said:


> Her body is absolutely insane. I haven't seen anything like it.


 Well bare witness to the goddess>


----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

The gloves are already at $ 635. It looks good.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Testing out Larry-Steve's new stroller

:duck


----------



## MERPER

did she cut her hair?


----------



## storiez

MERPER said:


> did she cut her hair?


She doesn't have any hair extensions on


----------



## MERPER

storiez said:


> She doesn't have any hair extensions on


I thought that was the other option

I honestly didn't know the pink at the bottom were hair extensions though, thought that was real


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Testing out Larry-Steve's new stroller
> 
> :duck


That's adorable and hilarious all at the same time.


----------



## Zappers

storiez said:


> She doesn't have any hair extensions on


Yeah, just noticed that with the coffee picture. I didn't notice that with the B & W picture yesterday.

Looks good.


----------



## erebos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

:zayn3


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## metallon




----------



## MERPER

the worst part of her injury is no weekend house show gifs... sucks lol


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos




----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


>



Too cute


----------



## erebos




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

No longer the champ, but still doing the heavy lifting. Always doing the job the big celebrities are not willing to do.

:applause


----------



## Zappers

Happy to see her in a good mood. She mentions Evolution and fighting Trish, looking forward to it, etc... So I guess her injury is not serious. She talking about tonight, but said I don't know what I'm doing until I get there. So she should be on TV in some form tonight.

Maybe even a match? I would keep her out just to be safe for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> No longer the champ, but still doing the heavy lifting. Always doing the job the big celebrities are not willing to do.


No kidding. He wait, didn't you see all the Ronda interviews .................................. LOL What a joke she is.


----------



## MERPER

^ Unfortunately, this is EXACTLY what vince/WWE wants... the belt on the famous lady as their "poster woman" for this new era of women's wrestling popularity but send the beautiful face, Alexa, who is so well polished in interviews and a great asset for the company, out to do media and promotions everywhere

Sadly, it's "best for business" because it elevates two women instead of just one


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^ Unfortunately, this is EXACTLY what vince/WWE wants... the belt on the famous lady as their "poster woman" for this new era of women's wrestling popularity but send the beautiful face, Alexa, who is so well polished in interviews and a great asset for the company, out to do media and promotions everywhere



Lexi only gets to do the local shit, though, with very few exceptions. She does the nonglamorous stuff while Ronda, the Bellas, Charlotte (and probably Nia, too) are all over ESPN, E! , Good Morning America, etc. It's gonna be the same leading up to Evolution. 

Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> Lexi only gets to do the local shit, though, with very few exceptions. She does the nonglamorous stuff while Ronda, the Bellas, Charlotte (and probably Nia, too) are all over ESPN, E! , Good Morning America, etc. It's gonna be the same leading up to Evolution.
> 
> Oh well, it is what it is.


She's been on ESPN


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> She's been on ESPN



I said "with very few exceptions" and it has been quite a while since she got one of those spots. It has been well over a year. Ronda wasn't with WWE then and the Bellas were not around, either. My point is: When they are around Alexa gets to do the dirty work they don't want to do. That's just a fact. 

Ronda is the champion, Ronda is the one who has an advertised match tonight. Alexa will barely be on TV, if at all, yet she is the one promoting the show because Ronda thinks doing local media promotion is beneath her.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## MERPER

^can't believe that's all we're going to get from her tonight... i get that she probably still can't wrestle due to the injury but at least get her out to the ring with someone for another match


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> ^can't believe that's all we're going to get from her tonight... i get that she probably still can't wrestle due to the injury but at least get her out to the ring with someone for another match


I enjoyed it.


----------



## MERPER

^oh, it was funny and as always very well done by Alexa... her delivery is always spot on... I'd just like to see her make her way to the ring is all... and if I was attending the event, I'd really hope to at least see her in person not on a video


----------



## KC Armstrong

How could anyone complain about this? I've wanted them to bring back the Moment of Bliss and do it way more frequently. It was awesome and a million times better than her just standing ringside and doing nothing.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> How could anyone complain about this? I've wanted them to bring back the Moment of Bliss and do it way more frequently. It was awesome and a million times better than her just standing ringside and doing nothing.


It did so many things.

It advanced the Alexa/Trish feud. Which is the ONLY match at Evolution to get TWO chapters BEFORE a completely different PPV to build their feud. (Canada RAW and this weeks Raw) No other match has any hint of a build. ZERO. It was so good, it was a tease on what is going to come. As if the PPV, Alexa/Trish is only match on the card. Everything else dosen't matter.

And lastly, by her doing that promo on screen, she had the entire crowd and TV audience fixated on her. No distractions, focused. Every word was heard.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

I wonder what she has going on in LA? No WWE events there I know of this week. Maybe some media/promo/signings events? She looks to be "made up" to go somewhere.


----------



## storiez

Zappers said:


> I wonder what she has going on in LA? No WWE events there I know of this week. Maybe some media/promo/signings events? She looks to be "made up" to go somewhere.


Australia? That's the shortest distance of getting there.


----------



## MERPER

yeah I am guessing she is here VERY briefly before flying to Australia. Los Angeles is basically the easiest travel from continental USA so it makes sense. Guessing she is in LA for a few hours before flying out or maybe 1 night at most.

Granted, she does appear to have a lot of makeup on and is pretty nicely dressed as though she's doing an event/promotion vs just flying in and out where she'd probably have much less makeup on


----------



## Zappers

storiez said:


> Australia? That's the shortest distance of getting there.





MERPER said:


> yeah I am guessing she is here VERY briefly before flying to Australia. Los Angeles is basically the easiest travel from continental USA so it makes sense. Guessing she is in LA for a few hours before flying out or maybe 1 night at most.
> 
> Granted, she does appear to have a lot of makeup on and is pretty nicely dressed as though she's doing an event/promotion vs just flying in and out where she'd probably have much less makeup on


Oh, my mistake. Good point. Wasn't thinking about that. Plane travel leaving from LA to Australia possibility.

I was more caught up in her make up/hair done. Not that she can't look the way she wants, but her usual "non event/tv" look is much more low key. More laid back Alexa.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Oh, my mistake. Good point. Wasn't thinking about that. Plane travel leaving from LA to Australia possibility.
> 
> I was more caught up in her make up/hair done. Not that she can't look the way she wants, but her usual "non event/tv" look is much more low key. More laid back Alexa.


yeah, she either has an event/promotion to do while here or she is just done up to go out socially while in town

I'd love to know though cause if it's some event I'd make it a point to get there tonight


----------



## BringBackTV14

storiez said:


> Australia? That's the shortest distance of getting there.





MERPER said:


> yeah I am guessing she is here VERY briefly before flying to Australia. Los Angeles is basically the easiest travel from continental USA so it makes sense. Guessing she is in LA for a few hours before flying out or maybe 1 night at most.
> 
> Granted, she does appear to have a lot of makeup on and is pretty nicely dressed as though she's doing an event/promotion vs just flying in and out where she'd probably have much less makeup on





Zappers said:


> Oh, my mistake. Good point. Wasn't thinking about that. Plane travel leaving from LA to Australia possibility.
> 
> I was more caught up in her make up/hair done. Not that she can't look the way she wants, but her usual "non event/tv" look is much more low key. More laid back Alexa.


She's not going to Australia



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046508655456194565


----------



## MERPER

^hmmm, interesting... so she's in LA very briefly before flying back to Orlando... and that means it is for some type of an event/promo

now I am dying inside... I need to know so I can go meet her again lol


----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> She's not going to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046508655456194565


Yeah, so the why the LA. Maybe to see off fellow wrestlers maybe?


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Yeah, so the why the LA. Maybe to see off fellow wrestlers maybe?


no, it has got to be an event/promo

maybe for Survivor Series/RAW/SmackDown which is out here and now 6 weeks away?


----------



## BringBackTV14

Maybe she just wanted to spend a day or two off in LA and fly home tomorrow night?


----------



## MERPER

BringBackTV14 said:


> Maybe she just wanted to spend a day or two off in LA and fly home tomorrow night?


very possible... could be going to DisneyLand

though, not to harp on the point and sound too obsessive, I still think she is too "Dressed up" for just a relaxing 2 days/Disney trip since we've seen that on her normal days off with total down time she tends to go makeup free with leggings and t-shirts... she definitely looks as though she has to be "in character" for something


----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> Maybe she just wanted to spend a day or two off in LA and fly home tomorrow night?





MERPER said:


> very possible... could be going to DisneyLand
> 
> though, *not to harp on the point and sound too obsessive*, I still think she is too "Dressed up" for just a relaxing 2 days/Disney trip since we've seen that on her normal days off with total down time she tends to go makeup free with leggings and t-shirts... she definitely looks as though she has to be "in character" for something




Me too, not to be obsessive. Forgot to bring up, you can see somebody else in the room in the mirror putting on boots. Probably Mickie James. Looks like something she would wear.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Seems pretty obvious that it must be some sort of Evolution related promotional stuff. Probably just doing a few interviews.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> She's not going to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046508655456194565


Was just thinking. Why can't she take a flight after the charity event? PPV is two days away? Forgive me if this was already discussed. If she left let's say around 8:00pm on the 4th(the night after the charity event) she would get there, and it would be around 10:00 am Saturday morning the 6th. I just knocking around using a 24hr flight. if she left earlier on the 4th then it gives her even more room.


----------



## Silas_J

Zappers said:


> If she left let's say around 8:00pm on the 4th(the night after the charity event) she would get there, and it would be around 10:00 am Saturday morning the 6th. I just knocking around using a 24hr flight. if she left earlier on the 4th then it gives her even more room.


Yeah, a non stop flight to Melbourne usually leave around 9-10pm Thursday night and land around 7am Saturday. So will arrive well before Super Showdown which I think kicks off 7pm Saturday night.
I'm working Saturday night so won't be watching it until sometime Sunday. It would be cool if she makes an appearance ringside in Buddy Murphy's match!


----------



## storiez

.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Was just thinking. Why can't she take a flight after the charity event? PPV is two days away? Forgive me if this was already discussed. If she left let's say around 8:00pm on the 4th(the night after the charity event) she would get there, and it would be around 10:00 am Saturday morning the 6th. I just knocking around using a 24hr flight. if she left earlier on the 4th then it gives her even more room.



That would be pretty silly. She wouldn't even have scheduled that meet & greet if she was going to Australia. She only did that because she's got some free time on her hands.

By the way, she's doing a pretty terrible job of promoting that meet & greet. She deleted the original tweet because it's now starting 2 hours earlier than she originally said and didn't put out a new tweet. She only directly responded to a couple of people asking about it, but that doesn't show up in followers' timelines. Fans aren't gonna show up if they don't know when to show up.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> That would be pretty silly. She wouldn't even have scheduled that meet & greet if she was going to Australia. She only did that because she's got some free time on her hands.
> 
> By the way, she's doing a pretty terrible job of promoting that meet & greet. She deleted the original tweet because it's now starting 2 hours earlier than she originally said and didn't put out a new tweet. She only directly responded to a couple of people asking about it, but that doesn't show up in followers' timelines. Fans aren't gonna show up if they don't know when to show up.


There may be a reason for the lack of promotion. While the goal is obviously to raise as much money as possible, if they get the sense that hundreds if not thousands are planning to attend they may need to downplay it just a bit. 

While a comic book store or cricket wireless is equppied to handle long lines and signings, a hospital really isn't nor does a hospital want way too many people showing up. There's issues with the ER, privacy for patients and much more. So, it's possible they kind of asked her to tone it down in the couple days leading up to the meet & greet.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> That would be pretty silly. She wouldn't even have scheduled that meet & greet if she was going to Australia. She only did that because she's got some free time on her hands.
> 
> By the way, she's doing a pretty terrible job of promoting that meet & greet. She deleted the original tweet because it's now starting 2 hours earlier than she originally said and didn't put out a new tweet. She only directly responded to a couple of people asking about it, but that doesn't show up in followers' timelines. Fans aren't gonna show up if they don't know when to show up.


I have no idea really about the details. Until you just pointed out that the event is starting earlier, etc... And what was deleted and who she is responding too. Ha, Some real investigation going on there to get the details.

But this "event" , now I could be mistaken, has nothing to do with WWE. It's something she said she was attending. That's all I really know (or what I think it is) on my end.



MERPER said:


> There may be a reason for the lack of promotion. While the goal is obviously to raise as much money as possible, if they get the sense that hundreds if not thousands are planning to attend they may need to downplay it just a bit.
> 
> *While a comic book store or cricket wireless is equppied to handle long lines and signings, a hospital really isn't nor does a hospital want way too many people showing up. **There's issues with the ER, privacy for patients and much more. So, it's possible they kind of asked her to tone it down in the couple days leading up to the meet & greet.*


Wow, you hit the nail on the head Merper. Good job!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047838528317603840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047842704904916992
This has been the same Hospital's twitter response (in the last couple of hours) to several people inquiring on going and meeting with Alexa. I listed just two examples. Apparently, the Hospital while obviously loving that Alexa is there supporting them, has concerns that it could get out of hand. The whole goal is to raise money, etc..., not too sure the majority of the Alexa fans were counting on showing up with big checks imho. Obviously there will be some , but many probably thought they could get a quick autograph or picture and leave.

Looks like they are trying to lay out the "ground rules" too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047841033579651072


----------



## Zappers

She would revive any weak heart.

:BAM2


----------



## Rabum Alal

Zappers said:


> She would revive any weak heart.


With that smile she can cure any disease


----------



## Zappers

Some nice random fans at the charity event.


----------



## Zappers

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...1927_584207618661716_429047479953060909_n.mp4

^ Link has audio.

Too cute.


----------



## Zappers

On your mark, get set, and we're off!!!

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...4579_476126559560210_107638176859815936_n.mp4


----------



## Blissfit85

I love what she's done with her hair.


----------



## Black Metal

Same! She's looking great!

She's also so genuinely sweet. My decrepit, black heart cannot take it. <3


----------



## KC Armstrong

Could she be more adorable? ❤





















Meanwhile in NY ?


----------



## erebos




----------



## Zappers

Yep. Definitely not in Australia. :nod:


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


Supplement your post a little motion.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047850559435411456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047851129789448193


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047850559435411456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047851129789448193


Ohhhhh snap! IT... IS ... ON!. 

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos

nostalgia pic


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

erebos said:


> nostalgia pic


I see Santa Claus creeping back there.


----------



## Black Metal

Me, every time I open this thread.


----------



## MERPER

I miss house show pics/vids so much

we need her injury to heel fast


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jericho-79

erebos said:


>





Black Metal said:


>


So tight.:trips5


----------



## metallon




----------



## Lariat From Hell

Front Row seating is worth it.

https://giant.gfycat.com/FelineUltimateGalapagostortoise.webm​


----------



## Zappers

Her affection with the kid fans is off the charts.


----------



## MERPER

yeah she definitely loves kids... bet she has one shortly after her marriage is official

truth is, most WWE superstars love the kids... i think it's like a requirement to be kid-friendly, especially with the company gearing their content to the kids these days... back in Attitude Era it wasn't necessary but now things are completely different

I've met like a dozen WWE superstars past and present and all have been nice give or take one or two. At the end of the day they all realize if not for their fans, they'd be nothing. 

But with Alexa, I think her love for the kids and nice attitude towards fans overall is very genuine and sincere.


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> I've met like a dozen WWE superstars past and present and all have been nice give or take one or two. At the end of the day they all realize if not for their fans, they'd be nothing.
> 
> But with Alexa, I think her love for the kids and nice attitude towards fans overall is very genuine and sincere.



There are exceptions, of course. I could bring up a specific person who isn't all that nice off camera, but I'm in a good mood today so I don't want to hate on anyone.

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## MERPER

I wonder if Alexa's injury is more serious than we thought since they suddenly made her singles match a tag-team match.

Obviously that cuts down on her in-ring time and the amount of bumps she'll take.

Just seems odd to me to wait until only a few weeks from Evolution to switch it instead of just announcing it from the beginning.


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> I wonder if Alexa's injury is more serious than we thought since they suddenly made her singles match a tag-team match.
> 
> Obviously that cuts down on her in-ring time and the amount of bumps she'll take.
> 
> Just seems odd to me to wait until only a few weeks from Evolution to switch it instead of just announcing it from the beginning.


My interest and expectations instantly dropped by this announcement. It'll be relegated to a big finisher spot match for nostalgia heart strings and Alexa will get the least air time in the match. Then if she miraculously wins it'll be downplayed in importance because Mickie helped. Just...ugh. Whatever.

Not even sure in this injury is even legit or not anymore. It all sounds like kayfabe by this point.


----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


> My interest and expectations instantly dropped by this announcement. It'll be relegated to a big finisher spot match for nostalgia heart strings and Alexa will get the least air time in the match. Then if she miraculously wins it'll be downplayed in importance because Mickie helped. Just...ugh. Whatever.
> 
> Not even sure in this injury is even legit or not anymore. It all sounds like kayfabe by this point.


My speculation was always that it was a nerve issue. Nerve problems heal awkwardly and setting a time frame on them is impossible. Maybe it's just not 100% yet and they're worried about her doing a full match, especially against someone who is rusty like Trish will be


----------



## Psyche




----------



## GreatBehemoth

MERPER said:


> My speculation was always that it was a nerve issue. Nerve problems heal awkwardly and setting a time frame on them is impossible. Maybe it's just not 100% yet and they're worried about her doing a full match, especially against someone who is rusty like Trish will be


It's definitely injury related. My theory is that they wanted to wait a few weeks to see if Alexa could be 100% healed to be ready and face Trish in a singles match. They probably revaluated her, realized she wasn't completely healed, and called an audible. It also makes sense for Trish and Lita because they are both still very rusty.


----------



## MERPER

GreatBehemoth said:


> It's definitely injury related. My theory is that they wanted to wait a few weeks to see if Alexa could be 100% healed to be ready and face Trish in a singles match. They probably revaluated her, realized she wasn't completely healed, and called an audible. It also makes sense for Trish and Lita because they are both still very rusty.


That's what I think too.

And, if they are smart and as forward-thinking as I believe they are, they probably realize if they can hide her at Evolution so she takes very few bumps and makes it out of that without a setback...

then Survivor Series is next up in mid November... the build up to that, assuming they put her in a 5-on-5 traditional match, would mean no significant 1-on-1 matches leading up to it and minimal in-ring time at that PPV as well

so it turns into a nice, lengthy down period for her without needing to completely remove her from TV/events


----------



## GreatBehemoth

MERPER said:


> That's what I think too.
> 
> And, if they are smart and as forward-thinking as I believe they are, they probably realize if they can hide her at Evolution so she takes very few bumps and makes it out of that without a setback...
> 
> then Survivor Series is next up in mid November... the build up to that, assuming they put her in a 5-on-5 traditional match, would mean no significant 1-on-1 matches leading up to it and minimal in-ring time at that PPV as well
> 
> so it turns into a nice, lengthy down period for her without needing to completely remove her from TV/events


What I think they should is let her be on TV every week, but don't have her wrestle too much until she's at 100% because numbness in her left arm leaves me to believe that she has neck issues (and judging from Steve Austin, Edge, Nikki Bella, Paige, Sheamus, and Jason Jordan, those are NO JOKE).

If she has neck issues, which I believe she does, they need to limit her in the ring as much as possible. Yeah, it sucks that we won't get Trish/Alexa as a singles match, but wah would you rather have, that match to happen in a few weeks OR a tag match that'll protect Alexa from doing a lot while she heals back to 100% as quickly as possible and lets her have a long career instead of a short career. I don't know about you, but I'm going with the latter option.


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

AMAs red carpet


----------



## Blissfit85

How is it possible to be that beautiful, I don't understand.


----------



## Black Metal

AMAs are shit but I hope she and Mickie have fun. They both look great!


----------



## Psyche




----------



## Black Metal

Looks like the same dress she wore at the Hall of Fame!


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone 

10 out of 10. She even made a Cosmo list. 

:duck 
































Black Metal said:


> Looks like the same dress she wore at the Hall of Fame!


Last year, though. Not this year. If anyone is gonna complain about THIS DRESS like certain people did at the Emmys event they're going straight to my Ignore List. I won't tolerate that.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> If anyone is gonna complain about THIS DRESS like certain people did at the Emmys event they're going straight to my Ignore List. I won't tolerate that.


Who is that blind?


----------



## Zappers

Good lord, look at that face! She's pretty incredible.


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


>


This one though.......


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> This one though.......


Just to think. This forum has graced us with numerous posts (not here or the fan thread) of people saying ... stuff like .. and I quote. Alexa is not even remotely pretty. And she's just another run of the mill blonde bimbo.


----------



## Zappers

Jeeezz :cry2

This is not even fair now. :swanson


----------



## Zappers

A little vid is always good .....


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon

Zappers said:


> A little vid is always good .....


This is amazing! Damn, she is so beautiful!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mr PPV420

Zappers said:


> A little vid is always good .....


It's really incredible how amazingly beautiful this goddess of a woman truly is.


----------



## Jericho-79

Normally, I hate bellybutton rings. But Alexa's at the AMAs is hotter than hell.


----------



## MERPER

I'm so disappointed with myself that I had no idea she was going to be there. If I knew I would have bought tickets only to get a photo with her in the main lobby after she was done with the red carpet


----------



## Black Metal

Because I wanted to


----------



## BringBackTV14

Honestly though what is this supposed arm injury supposed to be? She seems to move both arms with no issues


----------



## MERPER

^sure, though there's a pretty big difference between just playfully moving your arms and being in a wrestling match where different spots require you to be picked up and slammed, or her to pick up an opponent, or jump and land on them, or be placed into a submission hold based on the arm


----------



## BringBackTV14

Just think if it was as big as an issue as some people think WWE would have never let her do this


----------



## MERPER

^probably

As I've been saying, I think it's a nerve issue. Pinched nerve most likely. And, considering she's the most popular woman in WWE not named Rousey or Bella (and I suppose you could argue she's right alongside the in popularity), I am sure WWE is being extra cautious with her. Last thing they need is for the nerve issue to get worse and then she really has a serious injury and can't even appear on TV for promo purposes


----------



## Zappers

I love how she goes from this................










.....To this in under 24 hrs. Extensions out, probably nobody there recognizes her. She's a pretty cool person imo.


----------



## Jersey

Good banner
http://www.trishstratus.com/news/upload/1666/8.jpg


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Good banner
> http://www.trishstratus.com/news/upload/1666/8.jpg


Would be better if it wasn't a lie. :fuckthis


----------



## JC00




----------



## MERPER

A tattoo on her neck? ewwww... I don't like that


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Good banner
> http://www.trishstratus.com/news/upload/1666/8.jpg





Zappers said:


> Would be better if it wasn't a lie. :fuckthis


That's one of the fan made posters for the competition I posted about in her Fan thread. Vote for *Entry #21* it's mine!


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> A tattoo on her neck? ewwww... I don't like that


 I'm sure other fans will probably like it.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Alexa w/ Razor Ramon's entrance 

I love messing around with the entrances


----------



## storiez




----------



## MERPER

she got 5 new tattoos today? is she having a minor breakdown?


----------



## KC Armstrong

I hope they're all tiny white ink tattoos you can barely see, but 5 still seems a little excessive.


----------



## JC00

pretty 2 or 3 of them are touch ups


----------



## Zappers

She needs to stay away from Chicago. LOL Bad influence.

That first one near the neck. Cringe. Don't be silly Alexa.


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> She need to stay away from Chicago. LOL Bad influence.


Until she sports CM Punk style tattoo artwork I wouldn't worry. I assume most will have the white ink treatment the previous ones had.


----------



## Zappers

Needs some color:


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Until she sports CM Punk style tattoo artwork I wouldn't worry. I assume most will have the white ink treatment the previous ones had.


Yeah, but stay away from the neck, face or anywhere close lower on the chest. Even if it's white. My 2 cents. That's the Lord's art. :smile2:


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Yeah, but stay away from the neck, face or anywhere close lower on the chest. Even if it's white. My 2 cents. That's the Lord's art. :smile2:


agree

stay away from the face, breasts and a$$ and all good to me... the neck is a bit too close to 2 of those areas


----------



## erebos

They are probably all white tattoos. She wrote #WhiteInkTattoo. The tattoo in front should not have been.


----------



## Zappers

Some Friday comic con photos:

Yep, she's got that smile done pat. :smile2:



























-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


And errrr. Notice the hair to the one side ... HIDING? You can clearly see the tattoo (some writing of some sort) on her right in this photo. Yeah, imho I don't think Alexa should have gotten a tattoo (even in white) there . ... but whatever, I'm one person with one opinion.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I didn't even really want to comment until I see the freaking thing, but I'm sorry, this is some poor decision making. If that Erin chick was a real friend she would have locked her inside the house when Lexi told her she wanted to get a tattoo above her boob. I'm completely dumbfounded to be honest. It's like she looked at those AMAs red carpet pics and said "Shit, I look way too perfect, how can I ruin this?"

... and then she has the nerve to complain on instagram about people judging her. Yeah, if you make decisions a drunk teenager would be embarrassed by, you're gonna get some shit. You know I always defend her but I can't defend this. Can't imagine WWE will be thrilled, either. What a shame.


----------



## Banez

And you have nerve to judge her decisions, it's quite funny that you pass the judgement like you are higher moral ground on those who wanna get tattoos.

People are different, she likes to get tattoos. You just gotta accept it.

You guys who complain about it come across like she's some prized possession that belongs in the kitchen and shouldn't do anything for herself she wants to do... christ.


----------



## erebos

I'm also not excited about the tattoo. But what can you do? Nothing! When everything is healed, we will see what the tattoo looks like.

Here's the cutest picture. Lexi is allowed to play Minnie Mouse again. :smile2:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

storiez said:


>


Not very eye catching tattoos but that's a good thing in my books.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

People are way too possessive these days


Banez said:


> And you have nerve to judge her decisions, it's quite funny that you pass the judgement like you are higher moral ground on those who wanna get tattoos.
> 
> People are different, she likes to get tattoos. You just gotta accept it.
> 
> You guys who complain about it come across like she's some prized possession that belongs in the kitchen and shouldn't do anything for herself she wants to do... christ.


----------



## Mr PPV420

KC Armstrong said:


> I didn't even really want to comment until I see the freaking thing, but I'm sorry, this is some poor decision making. If that Erin chick was a real friend she would have locked her inside the house when Lexi told her she wanted to get a tattoo above her boob. I'm completely dumbfounded to be honest. It's like she looked at those AMAs red carpet pics and said "Shit, I look way too perfect, how can I ruin this?"
> 
> ... and then she has the nerve to complain on instagram about people judging her. Yeah, if you make decisions a drunk teenager would be embarrassed by, you're gonna get some shit. You know I always defend her but I can't defend this. Can't imagine WWE will be thrilled, either. What a shame.


It's really not that serious lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Banez said:


> You guys who complain about it come across like she's some prized possession that belongs in the kitchen and shouldn't do anything for herself she wants to do... christ.



Oh she can do whatever the hell she wants, ruin her body as much as she wants. Next time she's in Chicago, why not get a Mike Tyson style face tattoo? That would be so cool and I'm sure it would look very classy.

Also, quoting Taylor to justify your terrible decision making... not cool.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> I didn't even really want to comment until I see the freaking thing, but I'm sorry, this is some poor decision making. If that Erin chick was a real friend she would have locked her inside the house when Lexi told her she wanted to get a tattoo above her boob. I'm completely dumbfounded to be honest. It's like she looked at those AMAs red carpet pics and said "Shit, I look way too perfect, how can I ruin this?"
> 
> ... and then she has the nerve to complain on instagram about people judging her. Yeah, if you make decisions a drunk teenager would be embarrassed by, you're gonna get some shit. You know I always defend her but I can't defend this. Can't imagine WWE will be thrilled, either. What a shame.


You're fucked


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> to justify your terrible decision making... not cool.


Are you really having a tantrum on here because an adult female who has zero clue you exist went and got a couple of tattoos that you'd have never known about unless she posted the pictures of herself getting them? 


The fact that you think her posting stuff is her justifying getting tattoos to people she has no clue exists and twitter eggs is laughably delusional. 

If it makes you seethe that much then stop being a fan of hers and stop shitting up her threads with your pessimistic takes


----------



## Death Rider

Anyone who gets that pissed off that someone is getting a tattoo needs to get a grip :lmao


----------



## JC00

Roy Mustang said:


> Anyone who gets that pissed off that someone is getting a tattoo needs to get a grip :lmao


and the kicker is they are small white ink tattoos, which means unless Bliss takes a up close picture of them, you will barely be able to see them or you won't see them at all 

The chest tat even if you could make out the white ink, you won't see because either her top strap will block it or her hair will


----------



## Black Metal

Alexa strikes me as seeing the importance of tattoos and expression but largely keeping them conservative in their display. Nothing she has gotten was wild, bright or bold. I mean she has an "I am Enough" tattoo on her side. I don't recall ever seeing it in a match nor her making it known ever since the reveal photo of it.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

JC00 said:


> Are you really having a tantrum on here because an adult female who has zero clue you exist went and got a couple of tattoos that you'd have never known about unless she posted the pictures of herself getting them?
> 
> 
> The fact that you think her posting stuff is her justifying getting tattoos to people she has no clue exists and twitter eggs is laughably delusional.
> 
> If it makes you seethe that much then stop being a fan of hers and stop shitting up her threads with your pessimistic takes


Lmao @ how possessive people can be


----------



## JC00

KC Armstrong said:


> Can't imagine WWE will be thrilled, either.


Oh is that so?

Here she is in Chicago June 15th











Here she is in Chicago June 17th


----------



## Mr PPV420

What in the hell is going here? lol you would think she got a big ass tramp stamp or something outrageous. This is coming from a fan of hers wow!


----------



## RamPaige

I'm not really a fan of tattoos on women but if Buddy Murphy doesn't have an issue with it there's no reason for people, especially ones she doesn't know, to take issue with it. Especially since it's being done with white ink. It's not like she's getting tramp stamps, going the Paige route, or having a full body tattoo like Ruby Riott. Seems like these are personal for her and not and cry for attention or a result of bad decision making.


----------



## JC00

She also didn't get 5 tattoos, she got 1. 4 of those other pictures were touch ups










"walking in with 2, leaving with 4" which means she had 2 and got 2 the last time she was there, so she had 4 total.



When she went last time she got something done on her foot 











and she got the "I am enough" tat on her side













Which if you look in the pictures she posted 2 of them are the same place she got the foot tat and the "I am enough" tat. So it seems like he was probably touching them up

Also when she went in June she got the left shoulder-blade tat touched up, which is the same spot in the 5 pics she posted










So obviously the one on her arm and the one on her shoulder were the 2 she had before she went to get the foot and "I am enough" tat


So no she didn't go and get 5 the other day. She got 1, the chest tat


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> She also didn't get 5 tattoos, she got 1. 4 of those other pictures were touch ups


Yeah, If they were so great then why the "touch" up. They are small and freakin white! How awful is this tattoo artist.


----------



## JC00

Zappers said:


> Yeah, If they were so great then why the "touch" up. They are small and freakin white! How awful is this tattoo artist.


Because she could have simply wanted to have them touched up, tough guy.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I didn't even really want to comment until I see the freaking thing, but I'm sorry, this is some poor decision making. If that Erin chick was a real friend she would have locked her inside the house when Lexi told her she wanted to get a tattoo above her boob. I'm completely dumbfounded to be honest. It's like she looked at those AMAs red carpet pics and said "Shit, I look way too perfect, how can I ruin this?"
> 
> ... and then she has the nerve to complain on instagram about people judging her. Yeah, if you make decisions a drunk teenager would be embarrassed by, you're gonna get some shit. You know I always defend her but I can't defend this. Can't imagine WWE will be thrilled, either. What a shame.





KC Armstrong said:


> Oh she can do whatever the hell she wants, ruin her body as much as she wants. Next time she's in Chicago, why not get a Mike Tyson style face tattoo? That would be so cool and I'm sure it would look very classy.
> 
> Also, quoting Taylor to justify your terrible decision making... not cool.


:clap



Banez said:


> And you have nerve to judge her decisions, it's quite funny that you pass the judgement like you are higher moral ground on those who wanna get tattoos.
> 
> People are different, she likes to get tattoos. You just gotta accept it.
> 
> You guys who complain about it come across like she's some prized possession that belongs in the kitchen and shouldn't do anything for herself she wants to do... christ.


I don't think you are understanding where he is coming from. It's not about moral ground. It's about being STUPID. Besides her in ring skills, excellent mic work, etc... FUTURE callings BEYOND WWE have to come into play. With that factor in MIND, her money maker is her looks. Again go look at ANY PROFESSIONAL photo shoots/red carpet/events. Everything that you see in the top frame is 100% gold. Women would murder their family to get a quarter of that of which Alexa has. You don't mess with that area, PERIOD.





JC00 said:


> Are you really having a tantrum on here because an adult female who has zero clue you exist went and got a couple of tattoos that you'd have never known about unless she posted the pictures of herself getting them?


Errr.. SHE posted the pictures of getting a tattoo. SHE wanted the ATTENTION. SHE has to accept the fans responses. Not only that, her friend made a video the minute after they got out of the tattoo parlor bringing up the fact that people would go after the decision. Alexa knew full well of what she was doing and response she would get. Full well.

The woman is 27 years old , not 18. This wasn't a mistake to share with the public, she's seeking attention on purpose.


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


> Because she could have simply wanted to have them touched up, tough guy.


Hey tough guy. Know anyone who touched up a WHITE TATTOO? If not go ask them, the results aren't pretty.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> Oh is that so?
> 
> Here she is in Chicago June 15th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in Chicago June 17th




The "I am enough" tattoo is not visible, totally covered by her regular gear, so obviously they wouldn't give a fuck about that. The new one will be right in your face unless she's gonna start exclusively wrestling in a t-shirt.


----------



## Blonde

Zappers said:


> I love how she goes from this................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....To this in under 24 hrs. Extensions out, probably nobody there recognizes her. She's a pretty cool person imo.


She's beautiful and friendly, I hope that one of her 'fans' who have a basement set up to lock her in to stop her from doing what she wants doesn't harm her.


----------



## BringBackTV14

You can barely even see her chest tattoo


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lyynch said:


> She's beautiful and friendly, I hope that one of her 'fans' who have a basement set up to lock her in to stop her from doing what she wants doesn't harm her.



Sometimes I really wonder how certain people are able to tie their own shoes in the morning. I feel for you, brother, wish you all the best.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Alexa breathes 

This thread : OMMMGGGGG

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blonde

KC Armstrong said:


> Sometimes I really wonder how certain people are able to tie their own shoes in the morning. I feel for you, brother, wish you all the best.


Lol. Don't worry you will get there eventually. All the best.



BringBackTV14 said:


>


Nice tattoo idea


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> You can barely even see her chest tattoo


I'm pretty sure, she's covering it with make up in that photo. Yesterday's photo you could clearly see it peeking out. Probably wanted to avoid comments on twitter. Yet again she shows the longitude/latitude photo. So she's proud of that one. Who knows really?



JC00 said:


> Because she could have simply wanted to have them touched up, tough guy.



Maybe she need a touch up tough guy. You can barely see it. Call that "artist" up and tell him his work sucks.

:duck


----------



## Zappers

Enough of this tattoo garbage already.

Here watch this:


----------



## Blissmella

Whats with the freaks commenting here, keep the bitching out and just enjoy Alexa.


----------



## Silas_J

KC Armstrong said:


> I didn't even really want to comment.


Then you go on and comment and judge her....
Hilarious :lol



ffsBlueCafu said:


> Alexa breathes
> This thread : OMMMGGGGG
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


:clap

It's like some of the dudes here think Alexa should be consulting them before she does anything. OMG.


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


 :nerd:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Silas_J said:


> Then you go on and comment and judge her....
> Hilarious [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> :clap
> 
> It's like some of the dudes here think Alexa should be consulting them before she does anything. OMG.


These dudes are supposedly fully grown adults too!


----------



## Black Metal

To get back on track and celebrate the impending Halloween holiday let's have some fun remembering the past? I wonder what she'll do this year if she even does?


----------



## Silas_J

That Freddy Krueger outfit was really cool.


----------



## Black Metal

Silas_J said:


> That Freddy Krueger outfit was really cool.


Love to see her tackle Jason or Michael Myers. The latter would be great since the new film is out this month.


----------



## Jersey

The chucky attire was forgotten but thought it was cool.


----------



## MERPER

I don't mind all the bickering in here... back and forth... between regular members who are in here nearly daily.

But there's at least 2 who showed up today for the first time ever with rude comments simply trolling and looking to start a fight. Please, regulars, report those posts so the mods can delete them or ban those members.


----------



## Arya Dark

*play nice please. :aryep*


----------



## erebos

Lexi with Kane Brown


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Silas_J said:


> Then you go on and comment and judge her....
> Hilarious :lol
> 
> 
> 
> :clap
> 
> It's like some of the dudes here think Alexa should be consulting them before she does anything. OMG.


its fucking ridiculous


----------



## Black Metal

SO cute tonight!


----------



## Black Metal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052019030721265665
Done double posting.


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

Old picture, but it's Halloween month. Why not?










The video shoot:


----------



## TraumaCaspian

erebos said:


>


You know your an Alexa Fan when you see this picture and immediately remember she wore the same dress to WWE Hall of Fame


----------



## erebos

Alexa is back in the ring and makes fun again. Rousey, on the other hand, completely humorless.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

"I love You" ? She likes it, because it's okay.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## MERPER

SO GOOD to have her back in action at house shows

also, in the "try not to laugh thing" she was so funny... laughed at everything so quickly... except the parts with wwe stuff/her matches where she was dead serious the entire time

I think she's very hard on herself as a performer... critiques her stuff a lot, it appears, and isn't happy with what she sees on screen


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong

She just posted these, chilling at home with Larry-Steve. Say goodbye to Evolution.


----------



## MERPER

^I don't understand... Evolution is 1 week away in New York... what does her being at home tonight have anything to do with that?

She returned from injury last night at a house show so she is obviously good to go


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^I don't understand... Evolution is 1 week away in New York... what does her being at home tonight have anything to do with that?
> 
> She returned from injury last night at a house show so she is obviously good to go



She was injured again last night, was scheduled to be in Boston today and was replaced by Tamina Snuka. Then she went straight home to Orlando which means she won't be on Raw tomorrow, either.


----------



## Disruptive_One

I agree. i think Bliss is out. There has to be a segment for Trish and Lita on Raw tomorrow night. And Bliss can’t be a part of that at home.

I expect an announcement midday tomorrow if she is officially out. Bayley and Sasha likely in as substitutes.


----------



## MERPER

oh wow, I didn't hear anything about her getting injured again...

my worst nightmare involving her not being at Survivor Series in a month looks like it could be a reality


----------



## MERPER

so, if I am reading correctly, people think Rousey broke Alexa's nose... 

if true, that would make 2 injuries to Alexa caused by Rousey... that's what you get when you rush someone who isn't ready all for ratings/business... she hurts her co-workers and in this case arguably the most popular woman in the company

there is some speculation, however, that it could be a fake... Alexa doesn't show up for RAW but then surprises everyone by coming out at Evolution with a protective mask on as a dig/tribute back to the days when Trish Stratus used to wear one... bit of a stretch if you ask me, but you never know with WWE


----------



## BringBackTV14

Disruptive_One said:


> I agree. i think Bliss is out. There has to be a segment for Trish and Lita on Raw tomorrow night. And Bliss can’t be a part of that at home.


Ya too bad she can't just leave her house, go to the airport and be to the city Raw is at tonight within a few hours. Oh wait.... she can. And before you say _why did she fly home and not just go to the city Raw is in_, well it's her life and her money if she wants to fly home to spend Sunday afternoon and night on her couch with her pig and dogs, she can


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

At Hartford with a fan.


----------



## Zappers

The video of that meeting:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> The video of that meeting:



That's adorable. Do you have a link to the actual video?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> That's adorable. Do you have a link to the actual video?


Yes.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpPlJUDBp5_/?hl=en&taken-by=blissfitfr_

It has audio, and you can hear the father (probably) thank Charlotte(he called her by her real name Ashley). Charlotte probably went and got Alexa.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Yes.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpPlJUDBp5_/?hl=en&taken-by=blissfitfr_
> 
> It has audio, and you can hear the father (probably) thank Charlotte(he called her by her real name Ashley). Charlotte probably went and got Alexa.



Thank you.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

MERPER said:


> so, if I am reading correctly, people think Rousey broke Alexa's nose...
> 
> if true, that would make 2 injuries to Alexa caused by Rousey... that's what you get when you rush someone who isn't ready all for ratings/business... she hurts her co-workers and in this case arguably the most popular woman in the company
> 
> there is some speculation, however, that it could be a fake... Alexa doesn't show up for RAW but then surprises everyone by coming out at Evolution with a protective mask on as a dig/tribute back to the days when Trish Stratus used to wear one... bit of a stretch if you ask me, but you never know with WWE


If it's a broken nose, just have her wear a face mask like Trish did. She could even say she even looks better than Trish did in one for heel heat.


----------



## MERPER

Well, they just ran a promo package for her match on Sunday and it prominently featured her in it, so... it must still be on.

Maybe she isn't injured or as badly injured as some thought?


----------



## MERPER

Well, post-RAW reports say it is NOT a broken nose... it's a concussion... so, with concussions being totally mysterious in terms of when the athlete gets out of the "concussion protocol" she will likely be totally a "game-time decision" for Evolution.

If she shows up in 6 days, and gets checked by doctors and passes, she'll be able to wrestle. If she doesn't pass, then she won't.

If you follow the NHL or NFL, concussions are very tricky... while most do clear up within a week or 2, others can linger for months. Hopefully hers is on the minor end and goes away quick.

At the end of the day, they had better keep her away from Rousey for a while. Alexa is far too valuable to the company and WAY too loved by the fans to have her keep getting injured by working with someone who clearly can't keep her opponents safe.


----------



## JC00

Only one reporting that I've seen is that shitty site Wrestlingnews.co and in their thing they said 

_Bliss suffered a concussion and was checked by the doctor backstage at Raw on Monday afternoon. _

Well that's a fucking lie because how was she checked backstage today when she's been home in Orlando for the last 2 days?


----------



## MERPER

JC00 said:


> Only one reporting that I've seen is that shitty site Wrestlingnews.co and in their thing they said
> 
> _Bliss suffered a concussion and was checked by the doctor backstage at Raw on Monday afternoon. _
> 
> Well that's a fucking lie because how was she checked backstage today when she's been home in Orlando for the last 2 days?


yeah I don't think she was checked backstage, obviously

but the being home and not flying would be a give away that it is a concussion... broken nose she could fly... concussion, it is usually recommended you do not fly and many want people to stay in dark rooms cause light is known to cause issues

MAYBE... just speculation... since she lives in Orlando, she was checked out by a WWE doctor at the training facility before RAW?

That way they could report back about promos for Evolution... if they could rule her out entirely, they'd know to announce something tonight and not run promos with her... if she improved and they felt she may still be able to wrestle, they could keep the promotions going...


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon




----------



## MERPER

@metallon dude, I appreciate most of your posts but this is at least 2 threads if not more today where you have posted the exact same photo that has previously been posted... is there a reason for this? Are you just not seeing prior posts or do you simply not care to check first? 

We don't need multiple posts of the exact same image in threads, that seems like a waste of space/time


----------



## metallon

I've posted the same photo, but in higher resolution.


----------



## MERPER

metallon said:


> I've posted the same photo, but in higher resolution.


OK, I personally can't tell any difference but if you say so...


----------



## Jersey

From her IG story


----------



## Zappers




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

^ Where's that from?


----------



## Zappers

LOL. Mods, please make all those Smilies ASAP. They are great!!!


----------



## Black Metal

I saved all of those. I love them!

The board emojis can use more than just :rude for the Bliss emojis!


----------



## Zappers

:duck

Her responses to one of those gifs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055537762676412420

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055540266441039872


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


>



Easily one of the best posts in this entire thread.


----------



## Mr PPV420

Those gifs are great!


----------



## erebos

Jersey said:


> ^ Where's that from?



https://giphy.com/wwe/Superstars/alexa-bliss


----------



## Jersey

erebos said:


> https://giphy.com/wwe/Superstars/alexa-bliss


Thanks


----------



## Zappers

erebos said:


> https://giphy.com/wwe/Superstars/alexa-bliss


I appreciate the link to the giphy site. But I think people wanted to know or (rather what I would like to know), is where is that video from? Was that all made specifically by WWE? In other words, designed by WWE to be animated gifs.

EDIT: I found the answer.

https://www.wwe.com/shows/wweevolution/article/wwe-evolution-reaction-gifs-giphy


----------



## Zappers

Extensions out, short hair again.











For the tattoo fans.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## MERPER

hmmm... all healed up and showing one of the new tattoos...

is it possible she got an infection from the tattoo and that was the issue all along?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> hmmm... all healed up and showing one of the new tattoos...
> 
> is it possible she got an infection from the tattoo and that was the issue all along?



No.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> No.


ok Doctor

the entire thing is a mystery and yet you are 100% certain of something

funny

we should establish a new rule that if you aren't 100% sure of something you can't answer a question


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ok Doctor
> 
> the entire thing is a mystery and yet you are 100% certain of something
> 
> funny
> 
> we should establish a new rule that if you aren't 100% sure of something you can't answer a question













She was talking about her tattoos healing which usually takes a couple of weeks. That has nothing to do with getting an infection nor does it have anything to do with Ronda fucking her up in Hartford. 

I may not be a doctor, but you must be quite the detective.

1) Several people report that Alexa got injured during her match in Hartford
2) She misses the next 2 shows right after that
3) Conclusion: A tattoo infection took her out

Nice work.

:duck


----------



## MERPER

1) Reports are not confirmations of anything, the first report was a broken nose but there was video of her throughout the match and after the match. No blood. No stoppage of the match. That report is wrong.

2) Next report said she had a concussion, zero word that is true. It also stated she was getting checked by doctors backstage prior to RAW but we know she wasn't at RAW. That report is wrong.

3) Next report said she was not going to be at Evolution, but they are still promoting she is in that match, which suggests that report is wrong... but ya know, keep believing reports.

A simple check on google, through WebMD (since neither you or I are doctors) lists all of the following as potential symptoms of an infection from a tattoo: 

fever, especially over 102°F.
prolonged or severe pain, redness, and swelling.
sores that contain or release thick, white or yellow fluid.
muscle aches and pain affecting the whole body.
extreme or unquenchable thirst.
hard, red, raised bumps or wounds.
diarrhea.
nausea and vomiting

If she had any one of those, let alone several, that began either shortly before the Rousey match or after (as I am sure traveling and taking an airplane don't help sickness or infections) then traveling for another house show or RAW would be totally out of the question and they'd send her directly home to rest up and heal.

I posed the question as a possibility, not stating it as a fact clearly. You answered as a matter of fact and that is the problem. Neither of us know what her health issue is, i asked a question as an observer presenting a possibility. You acted as some sort of expert/doctor knowing it for a fact. 

Best advice: stay in your lane and quit acting like a jerk when you don't know anything.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

This popped up on Twitter


----------



## MERPER

^and twitter is a great source for news... any member of these forums could have wrote that in 2 minutes and posted it... honestly, site a reliable source of get out of here with that crap


----------



## KC Armstrong

DELETE


----------



## MERPER

^it is now official on WWE.com unfortunately, she is out of the match but will be "in their corner"... so she is healthy enough to fly and be at ringside... leads me to believe it isn't a concussion... if it were, they wouldn't let her fly or be ringside and if it was healed she'd wrestle... there is no middle ground with concussions, either you're showing symptoms or they've cleared up

https://www.wwe.com/shows/wweevolution/2018/trish-stratus-lita-vs-mickie-james-alicia-fox


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ You absolutely CAN fly after suffering a concussion. Plenty of NFL and NHL players have gotten on airplanes hours after being concussed. For Alexa it has been a week since the "accident" (she didn't walk from Connecticut to Florida, either). It is perfectly reasonable to assume that she can get on a plane, but that it's not safe for her to wrestle matches yet.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055222087265251328


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

If it was just Trish/Lita/Mickie 

It would just be Trish & Lita double teaming 
Mickie

That's not a bad visual actually.......


----------



## KC Armstrong

ffsBlueCafu said:


> If it was just Trish/Lita/Mickie
> 
> It would just be Trish & Lita double teaming
> Mickie
> 
> That's not a bad visual actually.......



Well, I'm glad someone is enjoying this whole situation.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, I'm glad someone is enjoying this whole situation.


I'm not enjoying it, I'm as pissed as anyone on here, I have zero interest in the match now


----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## PavelGaborik

Ronda and her wreckless throws have injured someone? I'm shocked.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PavelGaborik said:


> Ronda and her wreckless throws have injured someone? I'm shocked.



We were all shocked. Nobody could have seen that coming.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

:done:done:done:done


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gorgeous on the Red Carpet. Who knew she could rock the black lipstick that well?


----------



## Disruptive_One

Alexa really hasn’t done that many interviews/events this weekend. And I am very surprised by that!


----------



## Channelocho

Disruptive_One said:


> Alexa really hasn’t done that many interviews/events this weekend. And I am very surprised by that!


I would imagine it would be that she hasn't been in NYC for that long, where as a lot of the other Women seemed to get there either Thursday or Friday, I don't think Alexa got there until yesterday. I would imagine it would be so she could rest up longer and undergo the testing at the PC to see if she would be cleared.


----------



## Black Metal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056669816549830657


----------



## erebos

:duck


----------



## WCWBliss

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Gorgeous on the Red Carpet. Who knew she could rock the black lipstick that well?


It's Alexa. She rocks every look!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

WCWBliss said:


> It's Alexa. She rocks every look!


That's a fair point. You just don't see many blonde women who can rock the black lipstick I was surprised how well she rocks it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


> :duck



Someone remind Sasha again that Alexa is injured and can't wrestle tonight. That should put a smile on her face.


----------



## Black Metal

Just made some gifs, here they come.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## erebos




----------



## erebos




----------



## erebos

Game over.


----------



## MERPER

^ she must be, internally, so angry right now


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

That Blissed Off Shirt reminds me of CM Punk's iconic Best in the World shirt.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon




----------



## Mango13




----------



## MERPER

^ her facial expressions and eyes in those 2 gifs say a lot to me... maybe I'm crazy, but while she's kinda smiling and putting on a good face for such a big event and as a focal point of the company she isn't at all happy


----------



## metallon




----------



## erebos




----------



## Zappers

erebos said:


>


Just Curious. Was this a "red carpet" AFTER the event? (I know they had a red carpet before the event .. seen on the pre show) I say that because ... ahem ... looking at her legs/knees, you can see imprints/marks of her wrestling gear.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## HankHill_85

And just like that, every guy wanted to fuck the brains out of Alice in Wonderland last night.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Silas_J

erebos said:


>


Yeah, she did look pretty cut having to miss out on wrestling Trish.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## MERPER

I am so curious what her injury could possibly be that she's allowed ringside but can't wrestle. Typically with a serious injury they don't even allow the talent to be near the ring.

If tonight is a preview for Survivor Series and she isn't involved at all I'm going to be so angry


----------



## BringBackTV14

Well it's been known it's a concussion. I don't think they have any restrictions on people being out there as long as they aren't taking contact and bumps. When Paige got reinjured she was still out there. When Liv got concussed she was ringside at house shows that weekend and on Raw that next week. But real no reason to have her wrestle tonight if she couldn't last night. Probably want make she is completely over it before clearing her.


----------



## MERPER

^I find that terribly reckless, though not necessarily shocking, on WWE's part... when NFL and NHL players have concussions they don't sit with their team on the bench or hang out with their team on the sidelines... she shouldn't be anywhere near the ring if she isn't medically cleared.

All it takes is one botched stunt or misstep or Rousey doing something stupid and overly violent to an opponent to run into Alexa, sending her flying and landing on her head or something


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Silas_J

^^^
Pretty much how I'm feeling with Alexa out of action.



MERPER said:


> All it takes is one botched stunt or misstep or Rousey


Yeah, at Evolution, Alexa got out the way really quick when Trish and Lita looked like coming at them all over the ropes. 
It must have sucked for her to be there watching from ringside. 
She probably should have left the ring once the match started.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Blissmella

There is a difference between cleared for ringside and cleared for bumps.

She's probably perfectly fine to run around but concussions are tricky so they probably want to be a million percent sure she's fine before they have her taking bumps.


----------



## MERPER

Blissmella said:


> There is a difference between cleared for ringside and cleared for bumps.
> 
> She's probably perfectly fine to run around but concussions are tricky so they probably want to be a million percent sure she's fine before they have her taking bumps.


yes, I am very well aware of concussions and ringside/bumps

as stated above, if she's ringside she can still absorb bumps... no matter how much precaution she and WWE take, the possibility still exists and if she takes one ringside as the result of an error by one of the other women it will likely be pretty bad since it will be unexpected 

It's just stupid to have her out there at all. If they want to be a million percent sure she's fine then don't have her ringside.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Rabum Alal

JC00 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


>


The legs, the legs!

:done


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


>


I seen! It better be entry #21 damnit (that's mine).

I have a feeling entry #10 will win though.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058793213157408774









According to some people there she didn't wrestle 

Edit: Although according to this report she might have gotten physical in the match (translated from spanish)



> Alexa tries to intervene but Nia takes her out of the ring, moment that takes advantage to apply the Samoan Drop on Ruby Riott to take the victory by the count of three.



The segment with Elias report (translated)




> Elias goes out to sing. He is joined by Alexa and The Riott Squad, who want to sing with him. They do it, and Elias says they were bad and have no talent. Alexa says that neither Elias nor Madrid know how to see talent, not like the people of Barcelona. Elias calls out some friends (Nia, Sasha, Bayley & Dana) which starts the next match


----------



## erebos

Captain Bliss. She is still spared. But she seems to have her luggage back.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Sounds like a fun segment. If someone finds it, please post.

It's gonna take me a few more weeks to adjust to Elias being a babyface now, though.


----------



## BringBackTV14

In this interview that happened before the show she said she was wrestling. Not sure she would be saying that if she hadn't been cleared. Seems to be a precautionary thing maybe they want to be sure she makes it to Survivor Series in 2 weeks


----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> Sounds like a fun segment. If someone finds it, please post.
> 
> It's gonna take me a few more weeks to adjust to Elias being a babyface now, though.


----------



## erebos




----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> In this interview that happened before the show she said she was wrestling. Not sure she would be saying that if she hadn't been cleared. Seems to be a precautionary thing maybe they want to be sure she makes it to Survivor Series in 2 weeks



She said she's recovering and hopes to be back to 100% soon. To me that sounded like she's definitely not wrestling on this tour. She'll be ringside, briefly get involved in matches by grabbing someone's leg or something like that, and maybe walk with Elias a few times.

If they can't do the same tests on the road that she said she went to the Performance Center for I think it's safe to say she's not gonna wrestle at Survivor Series, either. SS takes place on the 18th, the earliest possible date for her to get back to Orlando is the 13th. I doubt that they're gonna put her on Team Raw and then find out 5 days before the show if she can go or if they're gonna have to replace her at the last minute again.


----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


> Captain Bliss. She is still spared. But she seems to have her luggage back.


----------



## Username1444

What are her _real _thoughts on Rousey?


----------



## erebos

Oh no, Lexi is also unlucky at the moment, as if bewitched. Liv and Sarah too.


----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> She said she's recovering and hopes to be back to 100% soon. To me that sounded like she's definitely not wrestling on this tour. She'll be ringside, briefly get involved in matches by grabbing someone's leg or something like that, and maybe walk with Elias a few times.
> 
> If they can't do the same tests on the road that she said she went to the Performance Center for I think it's safe to say she's not gonna wrestle at Survivor Series, either. SS takes place on the 18th, the earliest possible date for her to get back to Orlando is the 13th. I doubt that they're gonna put her on Team Raw and then find out 5 days before the show if she can go or if they're gonna have to replace her at the last minute again.



WWE medical staff which travels with them can do the tests, only reason she did it at the PC was because she lives in the same city. They'll probably check her Monday and if she is deemed fine then'll she'll be good for Survivor Series if they want her in the 5-on-5.


----------



## MERPER

This is an easy one and we're really overthinking it.

She is captain of the team... they can always swerve one way or another days before... either she is captain and "in the match" and they can swerve to her naming her own replacement by doing a fake injury on TV or something or... she's captain but not "in the match" and days before they do a fake injury to a team member and say she's "Stepping up" to replace said team member... not hard

either way, she will almost certainly be in Los Angeles for Survivor Series if for no other reason than doing other things all weekend for fans/media and that's really all I care about lol


----------



## erebos




----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon




----------



## erebos

Barcelona


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon

I like that team up with the Riott Squad! Alexa and the Squad match very well together. Maybe Alexa should join in for a while!


----------



## Username1444

Was never tagged in.


----------



## MERPER

Username1444 said:


> Was never tagged in.


That's what I've read

But, it has got to be a good sign that she has gone from just being ringside to being up on the apron/ropes


----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> That's what I've read
> 
> But, it has got to be a good sign that she has gone from just being ringside to being up on the apron/ropes



Doesn't really make a difference. Whether she's ringside or standing on the apron, she's not wrestling.


----------



## Jersey

erebos said:


> Barcelona


 We just want Bliss & Liv as tag team at least once and not no 6 woman tag, I'm talking 2v2.


----------



## MERPER

KC Armstrong said:


> Doesn't really make a difference. Whether she's ringside or standing on the apron, she's not wrestling.


I don't know where to begin with the absolute foolishness of this comment.

I get you're upset she isn't wrestling, we all are, but for the love of God man it's ok to occasionally think before you type.

Clearly, her changes of re-injuring whatever is injured is way up if she's standing on the apron and along the ropes the women in the ring are running/bouncing into vs just being on the ground around the ring... I don't even know how this would be debatable.


----------



## Jersey

Incase you wasn't aware http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/tr...o-a-one-on-one-match-with-alexa-bliss-in-wwe/


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Incase you wasn't aware http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/tr...o-a-one-on-one-match-with-alexa-bliss-in-wwe/


It was mentioned in her fan thread about a week ago. I am hopeful it still happens and I think it will as that was a main highlight for that match at Evolution even occurring. Hopefully it's just sooner than (and as important as) WrestleMania.

I'm still awaiting Bliss to finally win a match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I'm still awaiting Bliss to finally win a match at WrestleMania.


I'm sure Trish will put her over at WM.


----------



## Blissmella

I'm happy to pay the price of ringside tickets to stare at her haha.


----------



## Styl1994

Jersey said:


> Black Metal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still awaiting Bliss to finally win a match at WrestleMania. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Trish will put her over at WM.
Click to expand...

Maybe that’s how we get the Alexa Bliss Face turn she beats Trish and then Mickie and Alicia come into beat down Trish and Alexa Bliss makes the save. Then Ronda Rousey goes to Smackdown in the shakeup after losing to Charlotte Flair. Charlotte Flair becomes arrogant after her win over Ronda Rousey leading to a Babyface Alexa Bliss challenging a Heel Charlotte Flair at Summerslam for WWE Raw Woman’s Championship.


----------



## Jersey

Styl1994 said:


> Maybe that’s how we get the Alexa Bliss Face turn she beats Trish and then Mickie and Alicia come into beat down Trish and Alexa Bliss makes the save. Then Ronda Rousey goes to Smackdown in the shakeup after losing to Charlotte Flair. Charlotte Flair becomes arrogant after her win over Ronda Rousey leading to a Babyface Alexa Bliss challenging a Heel Charlotte Flair at Summerslam for WWE Raw Woman’s Championship.


That sounds so perfect.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong

So there you have it. She's officially not wrestling at Survivor Series... but of course I'm the idiot for saying her moving from ringside to the apron wasn't a big deal...

Her situation has not changed. I actually wish I had been wrong about this, but unfortunately I wasn't.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> So there you have it. She's officially not wrestling at Survivor Series... but of course I'm the idiot for saying her moving from ringside to the apron wasn't a big deal...
> 
> Her situation has not changed. I actually wish I had been wrong about this, but unfortunately I wasn't.


And of course I'm the idiot that said that even if medically cleared, shouldn't be wrestling on the tour whatsoever to be safe.


.... then again I said she should have faced Trish at SS. LOL. That was the week before the PPV, when everyone said she would wrestle at Evolution, And I said don't be shocked if she doesn't.

P.S. - But let's not fool ourselves, if she was healthy. Alexa/Trish at SS was happening.


----------



## Jersey

metallon said:


>


 I would like to see see Bliss & Liv have a segment together.


----------



## Disruptive_One

Is her wrestling career in jeopardy? WWE is being vague about her health the same way they were with Jason Jordan.

I think it is time to start asking how serious her situation is.


----------



## MERPER

Yeah I have a feeling her career is over...


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> Yeah I have a feeling her career is over...


I'm not gonna venture down that sad road yet. 

Meanwhile, I'd admire how awesome she looked tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059614130355617792


----------



## MERPER

^I am more convinced now than ever that she has a significant nerve issue that isn't healing. 

Yes, she may have also had a concussion but they wouldn't put her on the ring apron/ropes with a head injury that isn't healed and once a concussion is healed you can compete... a bad nerve, she can take an accidental bump, she just can't have her arm in bad positions or in holds that they do... and that would explain the no matches aspect


----------



## JC00

If she had nerve damage she would have never been in the ring 2 weeks ago at those house shows I know there are a lot of people that don't think but she is an asset to the WWE, so they might have decided to take a cautious approach with the concussion


----------



## MERPER

JC00 said:


> If she had nerve damage she would have never been in the ring 2 weeks ago at those house shows I know there are a lot of people that don't think but she is an asset to the WWE, so they might have decided to take a cautious approach with the concussion


If they were taking the cautious approach with the concussion she would never be ringside, let alone up on the apron this past weekend... that is extremely reckless and the exact opposite of cautious... all it takes is one misstep by a woman inside the ring, or for Alexa not to be paying close attention as she interacts with a house-show crowd, for her to get knocked right off that and land awkwardly or take an inadvertent shot to the head... 

If it's a concussion, still, then WWE is either really stupid in how they handle them or extremely reckless


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Aye, aye, captain!

:done


----------



## JC00

MERPER said:


> If they were taking the cautious approach with the concussion she would never be ringside, let alone up on the apron this past weekend...



You contradict yourself saying this. If she had severe nerve damage she wouldn't be out there either. And i'll say it again if it was severe nerve damage doctors would have seen that and she would have never been cleared to wrestle those house shows 2 weeks ago. There is also an argument to be made that the arm was never serious thing given that 2 days before HIAC she said in an interview she had time off coming up and the shows she did miss, she wasn't ever advertised for. 

Also the video was posted, Alexa got dropped on her head by Rousey and seemed a little daze which indicates was probably a concussion


----------



## MERPER

JC00 said:


> You contradict yourself saying this. If she had severe nerve damage she wouldn't be out there either. And i'll say it again if it was severe nerve damage doctors would have seen that and she would have never been cleared to wrestle those house shows 2 weeks ago. There is also an argument to be made that the arm was never serious thing given that 2 days before HIAC she said in an interview she had time off coming up and the shows she did miss, she wasn't ever advertised for.
> 
> Also the video was posted, Alexa got dropped on her head by Rousey and seemed a little dazed.


lol ok man... she did get thrown around like a rag doll by her arm, before landing on her head, didn't she?

pointless going back and forth though, we have no idea what's going on

I'll just assume it's the worst possible scenario until told otherwise


----------



## Black Metal

MERPER said:


> I'll just assume it's the worst possible scenario until told otherwise


Yeahhhhhh, *don't* do that.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal

Not trying to steal the thunder from Captain Goddess (has a nice ring to it) but I made a gif from the Abu Dhabi video from WWE Network. She did a cute take back of her title before handing it to the ref, which I had to make.


----------



## BringBackTV14

She looks like young Trish here


----------



## MERPER

she looked like they are grooming her for a GM/valet role since she can never wrestle again


----------



## BringBackTV14

MERPER said:


> since she can never wrestle again


Source? or shut the fuck up


----------



## MERPER

BringBackTV14 said:


> Source? or shut the fuck up


very normal response... not at all over-dramatic...

you're one of Alexa's stalkers, aren't ya?


----------



## Hillhank

Wait a second if she is the captain then wouldn't she be wrestling?

Just like Drew on the men's side


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> She looks like young Trish here


----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> Source? or shut the fuck up





MERPER said:


> very normal response... not at all over-dramatic...
> 
> you're one of Alexa's stalkers, aren't ya?





Hillhank said:


> Wait a second if she is the captain then wouldn't she be wrestling?
> 
> Just like Drew on the men's side


I'm all for discussion. But might I suggest keeping this thread for mostly for *Pictures/Videos* of Alexa ... and comments on the pictures about Alexa.

Head over to here(for all that other stuff)

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-fan-forum/2234281-alexa-bliss-fan-thread.html 


Anyway. Great Alexa photos/videos from the European tour. Keep them coming.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

My man went from calling me an idiot and claiming that Alexa now being on the apron during tag matches was a clear sign of her situation having improved to announcing the end of her in-ring career 2 days later. Alrighty then...






MERPER said:


> very normal response... not at all over-dramatic...
> 
> you're one of Alexa's stalkers, aren't ya?



Of course you're totally rational. You're not being a drama queen at all talking about Alexa's career being over.

Also, YOU are calling someone else a stalker? YOU? Seriously?

:duck


----------



## MERPER

^don't worry man, you'll never have to see another comment from me, especially with her career likely being over... I'm gone for good... peace


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Cleavage

damn, yall really emotional in here.


----------



## erebos




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## JC00




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos




----------



## erebos

Frankfurt


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Clue that Nikki is going to one of the Five?


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

Fresh off WWE.com


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060956952920870914


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos

Bologna.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm still bummed out about her not being able to wrestle, but I have to say I'm loving her Team Captain/GM style.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm still bummed out about her not being able to wrestle, but I have to say I'm loving her Team Captain/GM style.


Same, it adds a new look and dimension to her character for now.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Mango13 said:


>




I'm digging corporate bliss


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## BringBackTV14

Weird that WWE ok'd her playing GK for a Balor penalty, 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061255877502660610


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Weird that WWE ok'd her playing GK for a Balor penalty,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061255877502660610



How is that weird? She's just standing there. I think they know Balor is not a complete idiot and that he's not gonna drill her in the head.


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


JESUS :zayn3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

:HBK


----------



## Jersey

^ That pic is going to get a perverted comment or comments.


----------



## Zappers

And she posted this too. :duck


----------



## Username1444




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Buster Cannon

Alexa Bliss is just on another level. Absolute perfection. None of the other women could touch her.


----------



## Black Metal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062186656105562113
I know Alexa didn't hand pick the team but they're definitely gonna lose.


----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## BringBackTV14

Black Metal said:


> I know Alexa didn't hand pick the team but they're definitely gonna lose.


I don't know, with how they made a big deal with Alexa being captain and the Nia/Tamina dominating duo push and Nia being Rousey's next opponent not so sure about that.

Tamina just went over Ember. Read something on twitter that was her first one-on-one win in something like three years


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> I don't know, with how they made a big deal with Alexa being captain and the Nia/Tamina dominating duo push and Nia being Rousey's next opponent not so sure about that.



Nia can look dominant, but then get eliminated via count-out or some bullshit like that. SmackDown has to get a few wins and like I said in the other thread the women's elimination match is one of three possible Ws for SmackDown.

Lesnar, Rousey and AOP win, and since they've already established that Corbin will still be in charge post-SS Raw is winning the men's elimination match, too.


----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> and since they've already established that Corbin will still be in charge post-SS Raw is winning the men's elimination match, too.


Where was this established? Because last night there was a shot of Alexa talking to Stephanie and then at the end of the show Stephanie yelling at Corbin. Alexa talking to Stephanie was a weird shot to randomly have. They could just easily as had it be of Alexa walking backstage 

Could have Raw women win and Raw men lose if they want to put Alexa as an authority figure for the time being and have Stephanie do it based on that. Or both could lose and they still go that way.


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Where was this established? Because last night there was a shot of Alexa talking to Stephanie and then at the end of the show Stephanie yelling at Corbin. Alexa talking to Stephanie was a weird shot to randomly have. They could just easily as had it be of Alexa walking backstage



It was established in the opening segment when they told you that Strowman will get his match with Corbin after Survivor Series. If Corbin's team lost Steph would get rid of him and either bring back Angle or install a new acting GM. Since they already set up Corbin's next feud as the GM his team will not lose.


----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey

https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/9x2fjd/alexa_showing_off_the_abs/
https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/9x2ehv/alexa_sideview/


----------



## Silas_J

metallon said:


>


Business alexa :sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Username1444

We really need to see her in more sultified business outfits. Hence why I hope Team Raw wins and as a result she gets promoted for a temporary managerial role for as long physical healing process continues.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Alexa bossing Sasha around


----------



## metallon




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

metallon said:


>


----------



## Jersey

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Alexa bossing Sasha around


 Best for business



metallon said:


>


 How did you manage to post that? I clicked on it but it didn't have the normal link at the bottom.


----------



## HankHill_85

Alexa dressed as a hot authority figure got me like....


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Username1444




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

JC00 said:


>


I’m confused. Isn’t that Trish?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> I’m confused. Isn’t that Trish?


Yes and she's wearing one of Captain Goddess' shirts.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Making It Rain said:


> Yes and she's wearing one of Captain Goddess' shirts.


Ah, that makes more sense then


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Making It Rain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and she's wearing one of Captain Goddess' shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that makes more sense then
Click to expand...

Na it's Lexi just proving how good she is at cosplaying her idol she ain't the Goddess for nothing.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063266321897377792


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Question. What specific match was that?

Looks like Mickie James she's wrestling. Not Sure. But was curious to know what RAW/PPV, etc that was from. Thanks.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Question. What specific match was that?
> 
> Looks like Mickie James she's wrestling. Not Sure. But was curious to know what RAW/PPV, etc that was from. Thanks.



Raw, October 30, 2017


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Raw, October 30, 2017


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Black Metal

*Everyone knows the drill, expect some shots and gifs from me tomorrow night for her appearance.*


----------



## Lenny Leonard

this bliss ornament is cute af


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Zappers

Wow. Were gonna need full HD video .. stat.


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> Wow. Were gonna need full HD video .. stat.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064256835329425408


----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064256835329425408


Thanks. I just saw in the fan thread it's here to. In full.

Cut to about 18:00 mark in.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mango13

https://i.imgur.com/mCMu6gQ.mp4


----------



## Black Metal

Is that a one piece catsuit?


----------



## metallon




----------



## Mango13

https://i.imgur.com/2oyBiFD.mp4


----------



## Mango13

https://i.imgur.com/41kXZuR.mp4


----------



## Black Metal

Made some gifs of her entrance tonight already. About to upload them after cropping and resizing.


----------



## Black Metal

Sadly not a lot of opportunities to make some gifs tonight.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Mango13

https://i.imgur.com/H0qPOFl.mp4


----------



## Mango13

https://i.imgur.com/9WVw2Fs.mp4


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> Is that a one piece catsuit?


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Commentary Queen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064705227276910593


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/338183439


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

If anyone wants to animated gif the very first moment we see Alexa at the announce table last night would be much appreciated. It's the close up part when they are introducing her. Her face/eyes and reaction was stunning.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Zappers said:


> If anyone wants to animated gif the very first moment we see Alexa at the announce table last night would be much appreciated. It's the close up part when they are introducing her. Her face/eyes and reaction was stunning.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> If anyone wants to animated gif the very first moment we see Alexa at the announce table last night would be much appreciated. It's the close up part when they are introducing her. Her face/eyes and reaction was stunning.


 Two Blissfits that are capable of making that and they are @Tommy-V & @JC00


----------



## KC Armstrong

at LA Food Bank today


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## ffsBlueCafu




----------



## JC00

Rabum Alal said:


>





Jersey said:


> Two Blissfits that are capable of making that and they are @Tommy-V & @JC00


----------



## Rabum Alal

Jersey said:


> Two Blissfits that are capable of making that and they are @Tommy-V & @JC00





JC00 said:


>


I tried... :laugh:


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Rabum Alal said:


> I tried... :laugh:


 When I came here to post the mentions before driving home I didn't see it. But once I got home then logged on I logged on and saw it and yes you did a great job.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

KC Armstrong said:


> at LA Food Bank today


Look how happy this homeless guy is to meet Alexa!!


----------



## Zappers

JC00 said:


>


Bingo! That's the one. Thanks (the exact part/moment I asked about) So glad WWE caught that on camera in a close up, instead of usual full announce table. Sorta makes up for their past missed shots over the year. It's that great imho.



Rabum Alal said:


> I tried... :laugh:



I saw that you posted something (and quoted me) but the post was blank.(on my screen/computer) Didn't want you think I didn't appreciate your posting. Just didn't see the gif. Thanks.


----------



## Zappers

Figured this needed a gif.

A no, I'm not tired of watching it yet. :laugh:


----------



## Rabum Alal

Zappers said:


> I saw that you posted something (and quoted me) but the post was blank.(on my screen/computer) Didn't want you think I didn't appreciate your posting. Just didn't see the gif. Thanks.


It's okay, no problem) I'm not offended. JC00 gif is better.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Figured this needed a gif.
> 
> A no, I'm not tired of watching it yet. :laugh:


My next avy for sure.


----------



## metallon

Zappers said:


> Figured this needed a gif.
> 
> A no, I'm not tired of watching it yet. :laugh:


Yes! I've been waiting for this gif! Thanx!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Just hit me. (and yes I know she uses extensions in her hair)

Those recent photos of Alexa w/Jose are a rare time you see Alexa without her extensions in. Not tied up or any pink colors. And I'm specifically talking about in public for WWE, at a signing events or whatever. Other times(with shorter hair) are photo's at home or in her car .. down time away from WWE stuff.

She looks pretty great with her natural hair length. But I still like the longer look too.


----------



## Jersey

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Look how happy this homeless guy is to meet Alexa!!


You going to hell


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

Her facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Lenny Leonard

JC00 said:


>


Larry is the size of the other 3 combined


----------



## Zappers

Edit: (pic already posted... other person's post wasn't appearing on my screen at first. :redface )


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 2ampictures




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Another photo from that charity event last week. (new to me)


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Dear Blissfit community anybody have good suggetions for a good Bliss gif to use?


----------



## metallon

KC Armstrong said:


>


Oh man, i love that outfit!


----------



## Username1444

Jersey said:


> Dear Blissfit community anybody have good suggetions for a good Bliss gif to use?


Yes, when she attempted to bite Mickie James on RAW. I do not have the gif though.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

^

She's killing me with cuteness.


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> ^
> 
> She's killing me with cuteness.


It's as tall as she is.

:beckylol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I wonder if she'll save that hairdo for an appearance sometime lol.

I am referring to a pic all the way up there because I forgot to quote the damn thing....


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Dear Blissfit community anybody have good suggetions for a good Bliss gif to use?


For your avatar?

Maybe:










or










or


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> For your avatar?
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


 Damn all are great, tough decision but a decision will be made after work.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> Another photo from that charity event last week. (new to me)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Black Metal

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Photoshopped?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Black Metal said:


> Photoshopped?


Not sure but it does look like it


----------



## Black Metal

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Not sure but it does look like it


It is but I guess I should've asked better by asking why you posted it?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal

I can watch this all day.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

^ Why is Bliss with two jobbers?


----------



## Zappers

Yep. I had to isolate this part. :up


----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Looking forward to see her on Raw tonight, hopefully she plays a good part on the show


----------



## Zappers

TraumaCaspian said:


> Looking forward to see her on Raw tonight, hopefully she plays a good part on the show


Rocking the blazer too hopefully. :BAM2


----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

Tonight's RAW


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Bliss starts @7:38 https://www.twitch.tv/videos/344353096##


----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Alexa looked pretty ravishing last night on RAW. Don't know how she does it, but she combines heel and cute with this GM role. I love how she has so many different looks too, hair down, short hair, hair up, pony tail, etc... she manages to make it all work. Especially when she's not made up, and just hanging out (from her off days twitter photos)


----------



## Zappers

Ok, I am the one that took your title but that's fine....


----------



## erebos

Lexi's chef's hat is sitting very well again :duck


----------



## Jersey

Dear Blissfit community anybody have good suggestions for a Bliss gif sig?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/a3noie/alexa_bliss/


----------



## Zappers

Mango13 said:


>


And her caption:

"Sweat shirt, Hair up, *No makeup*, Netflix ... My kind of day"


The key is in bold. Not many women on social media can pull that move off. She looks great.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Another Alexa photo, from the official WWE Unseen 2018 photos.


----------



## Rabum Alal

From auction https://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=2532566


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Wildcat410

It's a Larry Steve Christmas!


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Random photo appreciation, I love her expression here for whatever reason. Also gold.


----------



## Zappers

Over on Instagram it says this for #alexabliss

#alexabliss
659,985 posts

"Top posts from #alexabliss are currently hidden because the community has reported some content that may not meet Instagram's community guidelines."

Now where are you gonna see the stuff? What happened?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

KC Armstrong said:


>


Alexa in front of a regular sized door i assume??

She's so tiny!!! :lol


----------



## Zappers

Zappers said:


> Over on Instagram it says this for #alexabliss
> 
> #alexabliss
> 659,985 posts
> 
> "Top posts from #alexabliss are currently hidden because the community has reported some content that may not meet Instagram's community guidelines."
> 
> Now where are you gonna see the stuff? What happened?


Nevermind , seems to be working now. Wonder what the hell that was all about.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Black Metal

Beautiful and classy tonight. Love the up-do.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

So two days ago, Alexa met with @LipQueenSally: 











And now Alexa looks like: 

https://giant.gfycat.com/LimitedDangerousDrake.webm


























AND I LOVE IT :homer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Tommy-V said:


>


Very classy look for a real permanent GM of Raw it's a shame they didn't use her on Raw this week.


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## metallon




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers

It's like she was dipped in Magic Shell ... (google it)


Those pants.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Wildcat410

Larry Steve, just chillin'.





Jersey said:


>


That is a pretty nice workout, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


>


That's a *true* evolution. ;D


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> That's a *true* evolution. ;D


----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey

Bliss & Moon On Tyler Breeze's Twitch
https://www.twitch.tv/thesweetz100


----------



## Jersey

Since we didn't get an appearance of her last night, here she goes.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

While she's in Arizona today.


----------



## Blissaholic

Now I'm curious if we will get some nice pics from a shoot or if she is just there privately. She follows that salon on Insta for some time already.


----------



## chrisburr

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Very classy look for a real permanent GM of Raw it's a shame they didn't use her on Raw this week.


Kinda sucks she wont be GM Now!

Wanted to see what it would be like!

But yeah, I knew that the very second Paige was no longer the SD GM, that Alexa Bliss unfortunately was not going to get the full time RAW GM gig either!


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

Another shot of her getting hair done.










The finished result:


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Blissaholic

A lot of time and money well spent. If you could by a used car or get hair like that, always go for the hair.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


>



Damn...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mango13 said:


>


Flawless :done


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

I dig it!

I like the the pink tips but I think it's time for a change. New color upon her return perhaps?


----------



## HankHill_85

My God, sex with this vixen just has to be Heaven.


----------



## Blissaholic

Black Metal said:


> I dig it!
> 
> I like the the pink tips but I think it's time for a change. New color upon her return perhaps?



The tips could come back at anytime, but I don't think that you spent 7-8 hours and a little fortune at the salon to just have a new color within a couple of weeks.


Before










After


----------



## Rabum Alal

Blissmas is coming


----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V I need a ventilator, Bliss took my breath away.


----------



## Black Metal

Blissaholic said:


> The tips could come back at anytime, but I don't think that you spent 7-8 hours and a little fortune at the salon to just have a new color within a couple of weeks.


I know but I was referring to her in ring return look.



Rabum Alal said:


> Blissmas is coming


Classy photoshoot!


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Black Metal said:


> I dig it!
> 
> I like the the pink tips but I think it's time for a change. New color upon her return perhaps?


She did say in a recent twitch stream that she was thinking of changing the color. But that might have been just talk, something to say. :shrug She was answering fan questions. Then she said , what color do you think I should use? But definitely not something anybody else in wrestling has currently, she continued. She never said a color though, moved on to a different question.

P.S. - On the current look/hair photos. I think they are excellent. But I prefer the look of the recent Christmas phootshoot for example. Just my opinion. Regardless if it's no make up, done up, whatever. She always looks good.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jericho-79

HankHill_85 said:


> My God, sex with this vixen just has to be Heaven.


Isn't that what someone said about Mandy?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Perfect


----------



## Blissfit85

She's just too pretty. :smile2:


----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

I think her and Murphy split up. She is posting pics at her new place and he posted a pic last night at the old place


----------



## Blissaholic

BringBackTV14 said:


> I think her and Murphy split up. She is posting pics at her new place and he posted a pic last night at the old place



Please don't feel offended, but should we really go this way? First of all there could be a simple reason for that and secondly and most importantly it's their privacy, their relationship and so on. We can always speculate about her professional life, how and when she will return, but let's not turn into these people who comment on her social media with things about their private life even though they will probably never read the stuff on here. Let's enjoy the insight she voluntarily gives us into her private life and leave the stuff she doesn't want to show us out of the equation.


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> I think her and Murphy split up. She is posting pics at her new place and he posted a pic last night at the old place


 Uh oh Uh oh lol


----------



## BringBackTV14

Blissaholic said:


> Please don't feel offended, but should we really go this way? First of all there could be a simple reason for that and secondly and most importantly it's their privacy, their relationship and so on. We can always speculate about her professional life, how and when she will return, but let's not turn into these people who comment on her social media with things about their private life even though they will probably never read the stuff on here. Let's enjoy the insight she voluntarily gives us into her private life and leave the stuff she doesn't want to show us out of the equation.


That's a nice plea and all but the "their privacy" stuff falls flat when they are the one's posting stuff of their private life and all I am doing is merely posting what I think based on an observation of them both being off the road and she's posting pics at the new place with the pups and he posted a picture of himself eating a pizza and watching TV from that upstairs entertainment which isn't the new place.

There was also something that was said in the Q&A Alexa & Ember did during TLC. Alexa said she texted gift ideas with Ember's husband and then Ember said she texted Alexa's mom about gift ideas. Not Murphy, her mom...


I could be wrong but this is just me going off of stuff I have seen


----------



## KC Armstrong

Cute little theory you got there, but I doubt it. This is just from the last few days. Would be pretty weird if they had just split up.

Murphy also posted pics/vids of himself goofing around with Larry-Steve at the new house a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Blissfit85

People should just ignore him. He likes to stir it up.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Because there have never been amicable break-ups before or dudes have never stayed friendly hoping to get back together :rock5


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Because there have never been amicable break-ups before or dudes have never stayed friendly hoping to get back together :rock5


I don't know any dudes with a facebook profile that says they're still engaged to their ex-girlfriend, have a pet they don't live with anymore as their profile/background pic and at the same time they're constantly liking and re-tweeting their ex's stuff.

I mean, just like you I can only go by their social media activity. I don't know them personally, but it's safe to say Murphy's behavior would be extremely odd if they really did break up.

:duck


----------



## Blissaholic

BringBackTV14 said:


> That's a nice plea and all but the "their privacy" stuff falls flat when they are the one's posting stuff of their private life and all I am doing is merely posting what I think based on an observation of them both being off the road and she's posting pics at the new place with the pups and he posted a picture of himself eating a pizza and watching TV from that upstairs entertainment which isn't the new place.


Of course I saw that it's a new house and she also mentioned in one of the streams that she recently moved, but despite my username I'm not that invested in what's in the new and what's in the old house and which tv is where...




BringBackTV14 said:


> There was also something that was said in the Q&A Alexa & Ember did during TLC. Alexa said she texted gift ideas with Ember's husband and then Ember said she texted Alexa's mom about gift ideas. Not Murphy, her mom...



It's no secret how close Lexi is with her mum, so why not ask her? 




BringBackTV14 said:


> I could be wrong but this is just me going off of stuff I have seen



You could be wrong and he's sitting right next to her in this moment or could be right. We wont get any confirmation, that's for sure. The facts KC brings forward make it rather unlikely. I'm just thinking what's the point in knowing all the really private stuff no matter what they show us or not? What would be different for you if you knew exactly what's going on aside from knowing it? Maybe it's me and I just don't care enough.


----------



## JC00

BringBackTV14 said:


> Because there have never been amicable break-ups before or dudes have never stayed friendly hoping to get back together :rock5


Not agreeing with you but talking about amicable break ups and using The Rock smilie is ironic as hell. Since he's a good example of an amicable break-up, given that he and his ex-wife have a production company together and I think she is his manager.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blissaholic said:


> You could be wrong and he's sitting right next to her in this moment or could be right. We wont get any confirmation, that's for sure. The facts KC brings forward make it rather unlikely. I'm just thinking what's the point in knowing all the really private stuff no matter what they show us or not? What would be different for you if you knew exactly what's going on aside from knowing it? Maybe it's me and I just don't care enough.



What's really ironic is that one of her best friends recently posted on instagram that Alexa is super private about her relationship because she doesn't want people talking about it and speculating all the time. However, the fact that she is so private about it and they pretty much never post stuff together is actually what leads to people to speculate about what may or may not be going on. 

Not saying she has to care about what people say, but she clearly does. That's why she responds to people talking shit about her on twitter. So if she wanted to squash any rumors, speculation, etc she could do it pretty quickly.


----------



## Jericho-79

So is she off TV indefinitely now that they've done away with the GM role?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jericho-79 said:


> So is she off TV indefinitely now that they've done away with the GM role?


I'm thinking she's gonna be a surprise rumble entrant


----------



## Joe Moore

Have to wait and see how WWE will use her. Maybe she'll get a break until she can return to the ring or she gets a different on-camera role. Being the GM is no option any longer. 




KC Armstrong said:


> What's really ironic is that one of her best friends recently posted on instagram that Alexa is super private about her relationship because she doesn't want people talking about it and speculating all the time. *However, the fact that she is so private about it and they pretty much never post stuff together is actually what leads to people to speculate about what may or may not be going on.
> *
> Not saying she has to care about what people say, but she clearly does. That's why she responds to people talking shit about her on twitter. So if she wanted to squash any rumors, speculation, etc she could do it pretty quickly.



Isn't that one of the problems with social media or what people make out of it? You post pictures together = everything is fine, no pics = trouble in paradise. While in reality nobody that doesn't know them for real knows what's going on. Social media ≠ real life, it's only a small piece of it and if someone tries to get a proper conclusion out of every little piece, that might drive this person nuts, because it's impossible to do. 
Even if she came up with a clear statement there would be people who would claim it's not true or whatever. A basic rule of the internet is negativity > positivity.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Joe Moore said:


> Isn't that one of the problems with social media or what people make out of it? You post pictures together = everything is fine, no pics = trouble in paradise. While in reality nobody that doesn't know them for real knows what's going on. Social media ≠ real life, it's only a small piece of it and if someone tries to get a proper conclusion out of every little piece, that might drive this person nuts, because it's impossible to do.
> Even if she came up with a clear statement there would be people who would claim it's not true or whatever. A basic rule of the internet is negativity > positivity.



You got that right. It really must suck dealing with that stuff when you're a public figure with millions of followers.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Just FYI, and last thing on this subject: Murphy just posted this a few minutes ago, chilling with Larry and Frankie at the new house, so there's that. Maybe he reads the stuff on this forum.

:duck


----------



## Joe Moore

KC Armstrong said:


> You got that right. It really must suck dealing with that stuff when you're a public figure with millions of followers.



That's true. I think if I were in that position, I would do it like Aleister Black did on Insta and simply disable the comments. This way you can still give your fans some insight and take away the platform for the idiots at the same time.


----------



## glowman

First post. I'll admit to also following the social media pages. 

While he is at her house with the animals....Judging by Nia's Instagram, Alexa is at a party with Nia, Charlotte, and others. Unless of course it's Alexa's place and I can't tell the difference. But Buddy is not in any of the pics, including a group pic that was taken. 

Yea....it's not the best look for him. Cause it makes it look like he only came over to watch the animals, while she went out. 

That isn't the type of look i'd want to have put on me.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Someone is having fun. :duck


----------



## Blissaholic

glowman said:


> First post. I'll admit to also following the social media pages.


Nothing wrong with that, I guess we all do it.




glowman said:


> While he is at her house with the animals....Judging by Nia's Instagram, Alexa is at a party with Nia, Charlotte, and others. Unless of course it's Alexa's place and I can't tell the difference. But Buddy is not in any of the pics, including a group pic that was taken.
> 
> *Yea....it's not the best look for him. Cause it makes it look like he only came over to watch the animals, while she went out.
> 
> That isn't the type of look i'd want to have put on me.*




See, that is exactly what Joe Moore was talking about earlier, negativity > positivity. If I look at these pics from Nia's Xmas party at Nia's house I see 5 ladies and 2 guys having fun on a Friday night. 

I mean when you're in a relationship, is it 24/7 doing everything as a couple? Never been that way for me, always had common friends and friends of my own.

Like Joe Moore said you only get to see little pieces. Let's say Alexa posted a pic with her animals at 10am and 10h later you see her at the party. Couldn't she have spent this whole time with her fiance having a blast? Could it be that he is not feeling well or simply doesn't want to go for whatever reason? That would be too positive, he has to be the pet sitter made look stupid by his lady.


----------



## Zappers

:duck


----------



## glowman

Blissaholic said:


> See, that is exactly what Joe Moore was talking about earlier, negativity > positivity. If I look at these pics from Nia's Xmas party at Nia's house I see 5 ladies and 2 guys having fun on a Friday night.
> 
> I mean when you're in a relationship, is it 24/7 doing everything as a couple? Never been that way for me, always had common friends and friends of my own.
> 
> Like Joe Moore said you only get to see little pieces. Let's say Alexa posted a pic with her animals at 10am and 10h later you see her at the party. Couldn't she have spent this whole time with her fiance having a blast? Could it be that he is not feeling well or simply doesn't want to go for whatever reason? That would be too positive, he has to be the pet sitter made look stupid by his lady.


I was just making an observation. 

Now, i'll admit that I just started paying attention to his instagram stories and usually only see him from the pigs instagram page. Which in and of itself sounds hilarious to say a freaking pig has one. But it seems he only shows pics and vids of being in the new house when he's taking care of the animals. Unlike yesterday, when he posted pics at the other house, there were no animals there. 

It just isn't the best look, is what im saying. It makes it look like she does her thing, while he takes care of the "babies". Then he leaves and goes back home, once she's done doing her thing.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Blissaholic

glowman said:


> I was just making an observation.
> 
> Now, i'll admit that I just started paying attention to his instagram stories and usually only see him from the pigs instagram page. Which in and of itself sounds hilarious to say a freaking pig has one. But it seems he only shows pics and vids of being in the new house when he's taking care of the animals. Unlike yesterday, when he posted pics at the other house, there were no animals there.
> 
> It just isn't the best look, is what im saying. It makes it look like she does her thing, while he takes care of the "babies". Then he leaves and goes back home, once she's done doing her thing.



No, you weren't just making an observation, you also came to a judgemental conclusion based on your observation. Of course that's 100% ok to do and if you're right or wrong, nobody can tell. 

To end your second post you come up with a baseless assumption. How can you tell that he hasn't been with her all day, how can you tell he won't stay the night? If they don't post a pic of them sharing the bed by 10am tomorrow it automatically means he left as soon as she came home? 

I think "pics, or it didn't happen" isn't the right way to go. All you definitely know is that he is or at least was with the pets. Anthing beyond that is just the way you want to see it and of course the way I see it. Why does not posting a pic makes something look like it's a bad situation for you? Why can it not be a simple harmless reason he is not at the party? Maybe it's just my general attitude towards life, always been the "glass is half full-guy" maybe these are hard to find today, especially on the internet.


----------



## Zappers

:duck


----------



## glowman

Blissaholic said:


> No, you weren't just making an observation, you also came to a judgemental conclusion based on your observation. Of course that's 100% ok to do and if you're right or wrong, nobody can tell.
> 
> To end your second post you come up with a baseless assumption. How can you tell that he hasn't been with her all day, how can you tell he won't stay the night? If they don't post a pic of them sharing the bed by 10am tomorrow it automatically means he left as soon as she came home?
> 
> I think "pics, or it didn't happen" isn't the right way to go. All you definitely know is that he is or at least was with the pets. Anthing beyond that is just the way you want to see it and of course the way I see it. Why does not posting a pic makes something look like it's a bad situation for you? Why can it not be a simple harmless reason he is not at the party? Maybe it's just my general attitude towards life, always been the "glass is half full-guy" maybe these are hard to find today, especially on the internet.


It just seems like anytime he's in there he's doing that. Plus, they must not live together with him being in the other home. 

When was the last time you even saw them both communicate with each other on social media? He made a comment on her twitter page about the "face" thing and she didn't respond back. 

He still lists himself as engaged to her on facebook tho. 

I just mentally try to put myself in those shoes and can feel nothing but embarresment. 

I'm glass empty BTW.


----------



## Black Metal

Joe Moore said:


> That's true. I think if I were in that position, I would do it like Aleister Black did on Insta and simply disable the comments. This way you can still give your fans some insight and take away the platform for the idiots at the same time.


Black admitted to hating social media and interacting with people due to his anxiety issues on Garcia's Chasing Glory podcast.



glowman said:


> First post. I'll admit to also following the social media pages.
> 
> While he is at her house with the animals....Judging by Nia's Instagram, Alexa is at a party with Nia, Charlotte, and others. Unless of course it's Alexa's place and I can't tell the difference. But Buddy is not in any of the pics, including a group pic that was taken.
> 
> Yea....it's not the best look for him. Cause it makes it look like he only came over to watch the animals, while she went out.
> 
> That isn't the type of look i'd want to have put on me.


Or maybe the guy just doesn't like whoring himself in photos and social media? Regardless of being in WWE or not some people just don't like it. Nothing wrong with it.



Zappers said:


> [


Drunk?


----------



## glowman

Everyone there is most likely drunk. Charlotte can hardly hold her eyes open.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Joe Moore

glowman said:


> *It just seems like anytime he's in there he's doing that. Plus, they must not live together with him being in the other home.
> 
> When was the last time you even saw them both communicate with each other on social media? He made a comment on her twitter page about the "face" thing and she didn't respond back. *
> 
> He still lists himself as engaged to her on facebook tho.
> 
> I just mentally try to put myself in those shoes and can feel nothing but embarresment.
> 
> I'm glass empty BTW.



See, that's exactly what I meant with social media ≠ real life. This "anytime he's in there" should be something like "anytime he posts a picture of him being there" because you are making the mistake of treating him not posting a picture at the house equivalent to not being at the house. 

I think everybody knows how close Alexa and her mother are, right? The last time she posted something about her was in August for her mum's birthday. Does that now equal to the 2 of them having a falling out sometime after that, they have no more contact and the family is broken because they have no contact via social media. Would that be your assumption? Poor mother, her daughter doesn't want to have to do anything with her anymore. Because if that's not your assumption, why do you only jump to conclusions on the relationship between Alexa and Buddy? 

Same goes for communication via social media between them. If you know somebody for real, let's say your girlfriend or boyfriend, your best buddy or somebody from work. Do you prefer to communicate with them via social media instead of calling or texting them so that's is only between the 2 of you? A friend of mine lives 3 minutes from my house, what do you think how I tell him happy birthday? IIRC Alexa even tweeted some time ago, that she prefers facetime or a call over a notification on social media.

TMALSS, we can only experience their lives within the social media bubble, but they can have a life outside of it. If somebody wants to imagine their whole lifes with the little bits and pieces we get, that's fine, but when you do that there is a pretty good chance of being dead wrong about it. 


P.S.

On this whole 2 houses affair I just have to trust everyone on that. I won't be comparing layouts of rooms and stuff, that's a bit over my head. There can be reasons for that, maybe I'll come up with a good one later. But why "must they not" live together, is that what you wanted to say? They aren't allowed to?


P.P.S.

Let's hope they are drunk as fuck, Friday night, one week off, it's time to have fun. Would have been drunk too if I didn't had to work today.


----------



## glowman

Joe Moore said:


> I think everybody knows how close Alexa and her mother are, right? The last time she posted something about her was in August for her mum's birthday. Does that now equal to the 2 of them having a falling out sometime after that, they have no more contact and the family is broken because they have no contact via social media. Would that be your assumption? Poor mother, her daughter doesn't want to have to do anything with her anymore. Because if that's not your assumption, why do you only jump to conclusions on the relationship between Alexa and Buddy?


Do her parents now live in Orlando? 



> , that she prefers facetime or a call over a notification on social media.


When she tweeted that, she sounded kind of annoyed. 



> TMALSS, we can only experience their lives within the social media bubble, but they can have a life outside of it. If somebody wants to imagine their whole lifes with the little bits and pieces we get, that's fine, but when you do that there is a pretty good chance of being dead wrong about it.


I think it's more of them totally stopping doing it that makes people as why. Not me. I'd never go on social media and say any of that to them.


----------



## Joe Moore

glowman said:


> Do her parents now live in Orlando?


Yes, they do.




glowman said:


> When she tweeted that, she sounded kind of annoyed.


Why do you think she sounded annoyed? Because the moment Buddy won the belt and she didn't congratulated him immediately the people on social media were going crazy about it. Who is wrong here? The person who prefers just to call the other one or the people on the internet who think that they are entitled to get a hold of their complete flow of communication? 





glowman said:


> I think it's more of them totally stopping doing it that makes people as why. Not me. I'd never go on social media and say any of that to them.



When they were more public about their relationship what kind of comments did they get thrown at them?

"Buddy, she is only using you."
"Buddy, she has sex with other guys."
"Alexa/Buddy you deserve better than her/him.
"Alexa, get rid of him, he just want to profit from your fame."
...

Now they keep it private for quite some time and they have to face all the speculation based on the stuff they share or rather don't share.


No matter how they handle it, it will always be the wrong way for many people on the internet. Maybe they decided it's easier to live with all the speculations and people analyzing how their TVs are setup within the house instead of constantly facing comments how bad they are for each other.


----------



## glowman

Joe Moore said:


> Why do you think she sounded annoyed? Because the moment Buddy won the belt and she didn't congratulated him immediately the people on social media were going crazy about it. Who is wrong here? The person who prefers just to call the other one or the people on the internet who think that they are entitled to get a hold of their complete flow of communication?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they were more public about their relationship what kind of comments did they get thrown at them?
> 
> "Buddy, she is only using you."
> "Buddy, she has sex with other guys."
> "Alexa/Buddy you deserve better than her/him.
> "Alexa, get rid of him, he just want to profit from your fame."
> ...
> 
> Now they keep it private for quite some time and they have to face all the speculation based on the stuff they share or rather don't share.
> 
> 
> No matter how they handle it, it will always be the wrong way for many people on the internet. Maybe they decided it's easier to live with all the speculations and people analyzing how their TVs are setup within the house instead of constantly facing comments how bad they are for each other.


I didn't follow wrestlers on social media till lately. Despite watching for, forever, I didn't delve into it too much till now. 

Fanboys are going to say stuff about him because she's hot. Infact, that happens to all the guys who date good looking women that are famous. 

I also don't think it helped when she referred to each other as best of friends. 

Tho atleast she had a great time last night. Tho a better angle of her twerking would be better. :nerd:


----------



## Black Metal

I don't give two shits for Buddy Murphy. Can we get back on topic?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Merry Christmas to everyone in the Bliss threads!!!













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077398356354158592


----------



## Jersey

WOMEN'S TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS


----------



## WCWBliss

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a safe holiday!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jericho-79

Zappers said:


>


Where was all this?

It couldn't have been in Florida because everyone is wearing sweaters. It's been 70 degrees Fahrenheit in Central Florida this month.

Glad they all had a week off from work.


----------



## MERPER

Jericho-79 said:


> Where was all this?
> 
> It couldn't have been in Florida because everyone is wearing sweaters. It's been 70 degrees Fahrenheit in Central Florida this month.
> 
> Glad they all had a week off from work.


It was at Nia's new house I believe... which is in Florida.

Guessing her nice new house has this wonderful new thing called air conditioning which allow people to have a fun christmas sweater party without getting too sweaty


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## MERPER

Black Metal said:


>


Posted yesterday... just a few posts above


----------



## KC Armstrong

I don't know what's happening anymore.

:duck


----------



## Rabum Alal

Made mistake. How to delete post here, if I can?


----------



## Jersey

Rabum Alal said:


> Made mistake. How to delete post here, if I can?


You can't but don't worry about it.


----------



## glowman

In the Christmas pic. Alexa looks a little like the singer Bebe Rexha. From the side, obviously.


----------



## Jericho-79

Jersey said:


>


She should consider wearing children's sizes.:reneelel


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

^
*Priorities* >


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## MERPER

Ignore this post please. Sorry about that.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Blissaholic

Backstage at Raw, so we will get at least something.


----------



## Jersey

Blissaholic said:


> Backstage at Raw, so we will get at least something.


We all will have our moment of Bliss.


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey

TD Stinger said:


>


 Those cakes :zayn3


----------



## Zappers




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Wildcat410

Lol, Larry Steve off to bed. Nice Christmas tree too.


----------



## Jersey

Happy N.Y. Blissfits


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## JC00




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13

Bigger version


----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Excellent. One of my favorite new Alexa gifs.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Gif from HIAC, her last match (for now).


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

^

Her arms look good. Fit, muscle wise. (Y)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissaholic

Looks like she is bringing back the jump suit she wore at the Series for Raw tonight, nice.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon

Damn, Alexa!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

^

You can tell she has been giving off positive vibes these last couple of weeks. Her stuff on Instagram. I think she's getting ready.... Crossed fingers.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey

We need more Bliss gifs


----------



## Zappers

^

I made this. One of my favorite part's of the segment. Very comfortable. Probably has something to do with what she might have done in her bodybuilding competition days. Referring to walking on stage waving to the crowd.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## virus21




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


When she turns face


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> Zappers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she turns face <img src="https://i.imgur.com/jd3u2I3.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Also I think she should dye the Blue tips back in her hair just to separate the Face/Heel image a little bit, As for Ring attire I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jersey

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Also I think she should dye the Blue tips back in her hair just to separate the Face/Heel image a little bit, As for Ring attire I'm not so sure.


 Do you want the glitter shit to return as well? i didn't have a problem with it but other Blissfits had legit Blissfits over that lol.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think she should dye the Blue tips back in her hair just to separate the Face/Heel image a little bit, As for Ring attire I'm not so sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the glitter shit to return as well? i didn't have a problem with it but other Blissfits had legit Blissfits over that lol.
Click to expand...

Nah her character has matured since her Heel turn so it would be out of place for her, Alexa wouldn't need to change much just her mannerisms taking a more Facelike approach and directing her snarky attitude towards Heels instead.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Nah her character has matured since her Heel turn so it would be out of place for her, Alexa wouldn't need to change much just her mannerisms taking a more Facelike approach and directing her snarky attitude towards Heels instead.


I Think a Tweener would prob suit her more now. Not anything like her Pixie Character in NXT. That was 6 years ago. Not a Tweener like Becky exactly. But similar.


----------



## Jersey

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Nah her character has matured since her Heel turn so it would be out of place for her, Alexa wouldn't need to change much just her mannerisms taking a more Facelike approach and directing her snarky attitude towards Heels instead.


What about the smiley head jerk thing?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Hurricanes18 said:


> I Think a Tweener would prob suit her more now. Not anything like her Pixie Character in NXT. That was 6 years ago. Not a Tweener like Becky exactly. But similar.


A Face tweener then yes.



Jersey said:


> What about the smiley head jerk thing?


It's not really a big deal since most Faces generally smile anyway, Acknowledging fans by pointing out to the crowd would suffice enough.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

can we maybe move all the conversation into the conversation/talk thread and leave this one for photos/videos/gifs?

thanks


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos

Goddess


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Here's to hoping Ace Universe uploads the video of the interview like they did 2 months ago with Alexa and Rollins.. Lillian hosting.


..... pray they filmed it. Last time they did a good job capturing the entire interview in HD. It wasn't some wobbly/bad audio, fan in the audience version.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

High quality render


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Liv deserved better


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## EraOfGreat

One of the best on the roster right now


----------



## Hurricanes18

BringBackTV14 said:


>


LOl Creepy.


----------



## Jersey

Where is this from?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Where is this from?



Looks like one of those little promo videos for a PPV, but I couldn't tell you which one this is.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Looks like one of those little promo videos for a PPV, but I couldn't tell you which one this is.


 I find it to be very







that I just saw it while looking for a different gif.

You should definitely use it as your avy.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Where is this from?


Judging by the hair, the amount of pink highlights I'd wager mid-summer 2017.

Background was either cropped out or it was a green screen segment.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Total Bellas cameo


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

^

Was that the entire clip? Asking, so I don't have to watch the show.


----------



## Chelsea

Jersey said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> ^
> 
> Was that the entire clip? Asking, so I don't have to watch the show.


yes, she was on screen for all of a second and said zero words


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Hurricanes18

Mango13 said:


>


I am not complaining. But come on Vince LOL :booklel


----------



## KC Armstrong

When they said Vince is back I thought they meant McMahon, not Vince Russo.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon

Sometimes i really wonder, does she even realise how sexy she is! Fucking dreamgirl!


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

Between this Bliss backstage segment tonight and what they've been doing with Mandy on SmackDown lately I see where this is going. They are building towards a lingerie pillow fight between Lexi and Mandy Rose at WrestleMania. That should probably be the main event, too, over Ronda vs Becky vs Charlotte.


----------



## Mango13

KC Armstrong said:


> Between this Bliss backstage segment tonight and what they've been doing with Mandy on SmackDown lately I see where this is going. They are building towards a lingerie pillow fight between Lexi and Mandy Rose at WrestleMania.



I would die.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Hurricanes18

KC Armstrong said:


> Between this Bliss backstage segment tonight and what they've been doing with Mandy on SmackDown lately I see where this is going. They are building towards a lingerie pillow fight between Lexi and Mandy Rose at WrestleMania. That should probably be the main event, too, over Ronda vs Becky vs Charlotte.


I sense your being sarcastic. But I Recall a match Raw 2000. Between I Think it was Sable and Victoria. Had a mud match. I woulden't be complaining LOL. But that was 20 years ago. You would with the values they are portraying with the "Womens Evolution". They are a bit more consistent. But i would still pay money to see that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Hurricanes18 said:


> I sense your being sarcastic. But I Recall a match Raw 2000. Between I Think it was Sable and Victoria. Had a mud match. I woulden't be complaining LOL. But that was 20 years ago. You would with the values they are portraying with the "Womens Evolution". They are a bit more consistent. But i would still pay money to see that.



Of course I'm not being serious and I certainly don't want to go back to those days. Tonight was harmless, I've got no issues with that, but I don't need that Attitude Era horseshit.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck

KC Armstrong said:


> Between this Bliss backstage segment tonight and what they've been doing with Mandy on SmackDown lately I see where this is going. They are building towards a lingerie pillow fight between Lexi and Mandy Rose at WrestleMania. That should probably be the main event, too, over Ronda vs Becky vs Charlotte.


I would rather see a pudding match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

... and of course they posted this totally insignificant dressing room clip on YouTube...

:duck


----------



## Hurricanes18

Maybe just me but that looks like Bliss at the top of the official Rumble Poster. I recognise the Twisted Bliss.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Hurricanes18 said:


> Maybe just me but that looks like Bliss at the top of the official Rumble Poster. I recognise the Twisted Bliss.


Pretty sure its Charlotte

Edit: Nevermind, you mean the one on the left, not the right


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## WCWBliss

Never thought I'd be able to say it, but I feel a little weird now seeing pictures and gifs of last nights segment all over the internet. The playfulness of it makes it feel a lot more invasive than the others that took the web by storm.


----------



## Zappers

WCWBliss said:


> Never thought I'd be able to say it, but I feel a little weird now seeing pictures and gifs of last nights segment all over the internet. The playfulness of it makes it feel a lot more invasive than the others that took the web by storm.


Yep. They got their wish. I'm sure they feel proud that one of their superstars is being paraded around the internet in this light. Rather than that of a skilled talent, and commendation that she deserves. Nice going writers.


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> Yep. They got their wish. I'm sure they feel proud that one of their superstars is being paraded around the internet in this light. Rather than that of a skilled talent, and commendation that she deserves. Nice going writers.


sadly, and unfortunately, the reality at the moment is that (to quote what you said in the discussion thread) she is just a "pretty face" for Vince at the current moment

he sees everything in terms of ratings and money and it's a "what have you done for me lately?" business... she can't wrestle, therefore in his eyes, all she is good for right now is as eye candy and a piece of meat... he knows she is extremely popular for 2 reasons... 1 of those being her looks and if she can't give the fans what they want in the ring he's going to make damn sure she gives some of them what they want outside the ring, that's just the sad reality of how he operates

I wasn't a fan of the segment last night, either... but, I guess on the bright side he didn't make her parade down to the ring to do it or do something even more degrading because you damn well know he has had the thoughts in his head


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> sadly, and unfortunately, the reality at the moment is that (to quote what you said in the discussion thread) she is just a "pretty face" for Vince at the current moment
> 
> he sees everything in terms of ratings and money and it's a "what have you done for me lately?" business... she can't wrestle, therefore in his eyes, all she is good for right now is as eye candy and a piece of meat...



Totally disagree with that. If that's all she was to them they wouldn't constantly go out of their way to find new roles for her while she's injured. Instead of creating a whole show within the show for her they could have just made her someone's manager. Pair her up with some wrestler and have her look hot doing that. Would be far easier than going through all this trouble.

I will continue to criticize them for not being creative, but everything they've done so far does not tell me that they see her as just a pretty face or a "piece of meat".


----------



## MERPER

^shocking you disagree with me... your obsession with me is borderline stalking at this point... you ignore me, i ignore you... got it?

her fandom is divided into 3 groups: young girls who look up to her as a role model, mainly for her in-ring work

guys who find her hot/sexy and want to see her as much as possible

and the older woman/rare guy who just like her in the ring...

with all her ring work on hold, they are appealing to the fans who just want to see her on TV for 5 minutes or less each week, otherwise they'd keep her off TV entirely... I can't even believe there needs to be a debate/argument about this


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^shocking you disagree with me... your obsession with me is borderline stalking at this point... you ignore me, i ignore you... got it?



I am capable of debating a point regardless of who it's coming from. If you're not that's not my issue. If you don't want to see my posts, that's why we have the Ignore List.


----------



## MERPER

^1) stop stalking me

2) I get notifications when you quote my posts, which override the ignore list

3) stop stalking me

4) you are not capable of debating points, what you consider debating is you berating and harassing everyone and anyone on these boards who you dislike, disagree with despite the 1 consistent is that you're almost always wrong

5) stop stalking me

6) I don't see your posts unless you quote me, thank goodness for that

7) stop stalking me


----------



## KC Armstrong

MERPER said:


> ^1) stop stalking me
> 
> 3) stop stalking me
> 
> 5) stop stalking me
> 
> 7) stop stalking me



I'm just gonna let this speak for itself. No need to add anything to that.


----------



## MERPER

^you have some serious issues I hope you get resolved soon before you do something harmful to yourself or someone else

buh-bye now


----------



## BringBackTV14

MERPER said:


> sadly, and unfortunately, the reality at the moment is that (to quote what you said in the discussion thread) she is just a "pretty face" for Vince at the current moment
> 
> he sees everything in terms of ratings and money and it's a "what have you done for me lately?" business... she can't wrestle, therefore in his eyes, all she is good for right now is as eye candy and a piece of meat... he knows she is extremely popular for 2 reasons... 1 of those being her looks and if she can't give the fans what they want in the ring he's going to make damn sure she gives some of them what they want outside the ring, that's just the sad reality of how he operates
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the segment last night, either... but, I guess on the bright side he didn't make her parade down to the ring to do it or do something even more degrading because you damn well know he has had the thoughts in his head


Absolutely moronic take and I've come to the conclusion that you are a false flag fan that is just here to troll Bliss fans with constant concern trolling. Because the last couple of months completely contradicts your "eye candy/piece of meat" narrative

-Getting made Captain of the Survivor Series team wasn't an "eye candy/piece of meat" role
-Getting put in charge of the women wasn't done as an "eye candy/piece of meat" role 
-Had Vince not done away with the GMs roles, Alexa would be the GM right now which isn't an "eye candy/piece of meat" role
-Having her be the first woman to have her own talk show and run it consecutive weeks, while having her reveal the women's tag titles and the info about Elimination Chamber isn't an "eye candy/piece of meat" thing

Apparently people seem to have forgot there was a bit in the segment last week when the guy was late bringing Alexa her coffee, this week was them playing off of that and bringing it to her early. You can call that segment "eye candy/piece of meat" but it's so fucking overblown, she shows more skin in her wrestling attire than she did last night.

She showed more skin for the NYC photoshoot than she did last night


----------



## MERPER

^ 1) I don't know why you need to reference last night's segment. I don't care about the segment at all. I neither liked it or hated it.

2) All your points don't go against what I said. They keep her on TV in those roles because of her looks/beauty/mic work... it's the same reason she is their preferred woman to be on local TV stations around the country to promote events and do tons of promotional work all over the place. Do you honestly think that if Nia or Bayley or Sasha or Naomi or any one of a dozen other women not named Ronda/Charlotte/Mandy were injured and couldn't wrestle they'd keep them on TV each week? Hell no. Looks play a HUGE role in all that.

3) "False flag fan"... lol ok... you think whatever you want to think... I don't need to prove my fandom to you or anyone else, certainly not a guy who only started coming into Bliss threads a month or 2 ago

4) Ignore me, no sweat off my sack


----------



## metallon




----------



## TripleG

Okay, so someone sent me the clip of last night's Raw where Alexa was walked in while topless. 

That had to be the most painfully awkward attempt at sexiness I have ever seen WWE do.


----------



## Jersey

TripleG said:


> Okay, so someone sent me the clip of last night's Raw where Alexa was walked in while topless.
> 
> That had to be the most painfully awkward attempt at sexiness I have ever seen WWE do.


Go to the previous page.


----------



## Zappers

I'll just say this. This entire thing has people clearly divided. That very fact should tell you something.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> I'll just say this. This entire thing has people clearly divided. That very fact should tell you something.



Usually that's a positive thing. The time to worry is when nobody cares.


----------



## Hurricanes18

KC Armstrong said:


> Usually that's a positive thing. The time to worry is when nobody cares.


Well love or hate Alexa. She is becoming one of their biggest draws. And the fact they keep trying to find new ways to get her on TV prooves this. She is polarizing. Lets look at her breakout year in 2016. She wasen't coming out in Towels etc. She broke through, based on her great character work, and her natural promo work. And of course her feud with Becky. And they won't admit it, but she has improoved in the ring out of sight. She was not on the indie circuit. She is a local home grown talent. So some clearly resent her success.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Alexa posted .. with the caption.

"Ready for the weekend like..."


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Alexa posted .. with the caption.
> 
> "Ready for the weekend like..."


----------



## Zappers

Alexa posted this today.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Alexa posted .. with the caption.
> 
> "Ready for the weekend like..."



I almost freaked out a little when I saw the caption, but then quickly realized "Ready for the weekend" probably means she's ready for another trip to Disney.


----------



## Joe Moore

You could interprete that in many ways, including that she is ready to wrestle because that is what she does on the weekends. I would almost be disappointed if they brought her back at a house show. Of course they are non-canon to WWE TV, but it would give away a probable Rumble appearance early. Not all us think that she will be in the Rumble, but let's be honest, there is a spark of hope in all of us.


----------



## 45banshee

Haven't seen it but everyone is talking about and debating over this Alexa topless thing and with Mandy coming out in a wrapped towel asking Jimmy did she leave her bra and panties in his hotel room....


What is going on?!!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Joe Moore said:


> You could interprete that in many ways, including that she is ready to wrestle because that is what she does on the weekends.



It wasn't just the caption, it's the GIF of her walking to the ring on top of the caption. I really wish she wouldn't post stuff like this until she's actually ready to get in the ring again. 





45banshee said:


> Haven't seen it but everyone is talking about and debating over this Alexa topless thing and with Mandy coming out in a wrapped towel asking Jimmy did she leave her bra and panties in his hotel room....
> 
> 
> What is going on?!!



You're a little late. We've already discussed this ad nauseam.


----------



## KC Armstrong

They finally uploaded the Comic Con panel on their YouTube page. Much better quality than the facebook vid.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Just a few Alexa pics and a gif.


----------



## AJ Leegion

She's really starting to grow on me, she's even replaced Sasha as my current favorite.










































So cute when she wears those mouse ears.

Declaring myself a fellow Blissfit from this day forward.


----------



## Jersey

N7 Spectre said:


> She's really starting to grow on me, *she's even replaced Sasha as my current favorite.*


 Good choice


----------



## BringBackTV14

Either someone was having fun with editing or is this is a new headshot render they used for this


----------



## Blissaholic

It's rather an old picture, she hasn't had this haircolor in a while.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I almost freaked out a little when I saw the caption, but then quickly realized "Ready for the weekend" probably means she's ready for another trip to Disney.





KC Armstrong said:


> It wasn't just the caption, it's the GIF of her walking to the ring on top of the caption. *I really wish she wouldn't post stuff like this until she's actually ready to get in the ring again.*


I see where you are coming from. If she posted this, on this Friday (coming up) I would have been doing backflips.




KC Armstrong said:


> They finally uploaded the Comic Con panel on their YouTube page. Much better quality than the facebook vid.


Very cool. Thanks for keeping a lookout and uploading the video. :up I figured Ace, just was going with the Facebook feeds thing this year. So I stopped looking on their youtube page each day after the event.


----------



## Zappers

On the WWE website page about the horoscopes.

*Look who's front and center.*


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


This would've been my new sig had it been Bliss, Liv & Mandy.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Blissaholic

Little preview for tonight from WWE's story.


----------



## Jersey

If we don't get the stand off between Bliss and Trish then Bliss will probably feud with lacey.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal

Mango13 said:


>


So fucking cute.


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Hurricanes18

Alexa looking sexy as hell. And loved when she stood on the couch and teared into all of them. But what is Lacey wearing? Is she Carmen Santiago lol?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Hurricanes18 said:


> Alexa looking sexy as hell. And loved when she stood on the couch and teared into all of them. But what is Lacey wearing? Is she Carmen Santiago lol?



I loved her towering over all these chicks and getting to make her announcement standing on the stage alone after they were done bickering. They finally presented it like it was actually her show and like she's the star of the show. Not asking one question and then being out of the picture like the first 2 episodes.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## HankHill_85

Hurricanes18 said:


> Alexa looking sexy as hell. And loved when she stood on the couch and teared into all of them. But what is Lacey wearing? Is she Carmen *Santiago* lol?


*Sandiego

That top Bliss had on was sexier than that topless gag they pulled last week. *DAMN*, girl!


----------



## Mango13




----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


>



I can imagine this brings happiness and anger. :duck


Love it!!!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

^

You would think after the event Alexa would ask WWE, "Can I have that section of the Banner?"

How can you not want that for your collection?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


>



:sodone :sodone


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>










:zayn3	:damn


----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

From yesterday:


----------



## Zappers

Today:


----------



## erebos




----------



## Blissaholic

:wink2: :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## Jersey

I want her to at least have confrontation or a stand off with Trish tonight. It would be cool if she came out at 27 as well.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Any West Coast Blissfits attending the Rumble?


----------



## metallon




----------



## Blissaholic

Her gear for tonight.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

That standing back tuck (moonsault) was dope.


----------



## Cult03

Her back piercings are weird


----------



## Jersey

Cult03 said:


> Her back piercings are weird


Careful you don't a certain negative nacy to sub diss you lol.


----------



## Cult03

Jersey said:


> Careful you don't a certain negative nacy to sub diss you lol.


Meh. Weird isn't bad. But I hadn't seen them before and after I saw them I was worried she'd get slammed into the mat and there'd be some sort of issue with them.


----------



## Jersey

Cult03 said:


> Meh. Weird isn't bad. But I hadn't seen them before and after I saw them I was worried she'd get slammed into the mat and there'd be some sort of issue with them.


?


----------



## Cult03

Jersey said:


> ?


What is your question?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

Cult03 said:


> What is your question?


 I was baffled but carry on.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## erebos

xxx


----------



## Rabum Alal

OMG, I just realized, how much I missed new gifs from her matches.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


Thanks for the upload. I just wanted to slow it down, to give it an addition appreciation it deserves.

Thing of beauty.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

Another Total Bellas cameo last night


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


> Another Total Bellas cameo last night


Seth/Alexa?


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Thing of beauty.


Her backtuck is the same way Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne) did it.


----------



## Hurricanes18

StylesClash90 said:


> Seth/Alexa?


Lol looks like Seth is squashing her, and she just ran into it :lol


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


 Bliss and Ember should teamed up and mickie and alicia since mickie said that in an interview.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos




----------



## BringBackTV14

They updated the WWE.com Raw banner

Old one 














Spoiler: ..


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> They updated the WWE.com Raw banner
> 
> Old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ..


:duck

Yikes. That's gonna upset a few people.

Hand it to WWE. They know who their superstars are.


Double duck for Smackdown.

:duck :duck


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

BringBackTV14 said:


> They updated the WWE.com Raw banner
> 
> Old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ..


Basically the same look.....


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> BringBackTV14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They updated the WWE.com Raw banner
> 
> Old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Yikes. That's gonna upset a few people.
> 
> Hand it to WWE. They know who their superstars are.
> 
> 
> Double duck for Smackdown.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

The lack of Becky cost me a double post?


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


>


Too bad she doesn't have pyro.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> :duck
> 
> Yikes. That's gonna upset a few people.
> 
> Hand it to WWE. They know who their superstars are.
> 
> 
> Double duck for Smackdown.
> 
> :duck :duck


If it's their banner for Raw why would they include Smackdown people?


----------



## Zappers

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> If it's their banner for Raw why would they include Smackdown people?


I think you might have missed the point/joke.


But I will gladly explain. The RAW show's banner got updated. Alexa is on the NEW banner. She was on the OLD banner too. Out of all the women on the roster they are showing Ronda (the champ) and Alexa. Alexa who not only dosen't have the belt, she hasn't wrestled for 4 months(until this weekend).

On the Smackdown banner. The banner is missing what the people think is the face of Smackdown. Becky Lynch. You know ... The Man. She's nowhere to be found on the old or updated Smackdown banner.

Understand now?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> I think you might have missed the point/joke.
> 
> 
> But I will gladly explain. The RAW show's banner got updated. Alexa is on the NEW banner. She was on the OLD banner too. Out of all the women on the roster they are showing Ronda (the champ) and Alexa. Alexa who not only dosen't have the belt, she hasn't wrestled for 4 months(until this weekend).
> 
> On the Smackdown banner. The banner is missing what the people think is the face of Smackdown. Becky Lynch. You know ... The Man. She's nowhere to be found on the old or updated Smackdown banner.
> 
> Understand now?












Sorry, I thought you meant that Smackdown was getting screwed over by WWE just showing the Raw superstars!

Makes far more sense now. I'll see myself out........


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## Hurricanes18

Zack v Alexa Disneyland book it LOL.


----------



## Blissaholic

The usual b/w pic after a PPV


----------



## Zappers

^

GREAT picture! Can you tell she's happy/excited to get back into the ring after a long absence? LOL


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


>


Seen it in Peyton Royce's thread. I love The IIconics (I'm sure you all seen my semi-recent Royce avatar and signature) so seeing them with Alexa rules!


----------



## Jersey

Has anybody came up with a name for Bliss's standing tuck sault?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> Has anybody came up with a name for Bliss's standing tuck sault?


Just call it a Bliss Sault until they mention something on TV or on her Twitter.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Peytons IG story


----------



## Jersey

StylesClash90 said:


> Just call it a Bliss Sault until they mention something on TV or on her Twitter.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## WCWBliss

Jersey said:


> Has anybody came up with a name for Bliss's standing tuck sault?


I call it the Insult to Injury Version 2: Ultimate Revolution!

Or Version 2 for short .


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cheshire

Jersey said:


> Has anybody came up with a name for Bliss's standing tuck sault?



Disney Sault (This knee sault)


----------



## Blissaholic

Short question: Embedded Insta posts, are they only messed up for me or for everyone? Only shows 1/3 of it.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Blissaholic said:


> Short question: Embedded Insta posts, are they only messed up for me or for everyone? Only shows 1/3 of it.


Like this?


Spoiler: 1


----------



## Blissaholic

Rabum Alal said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1




No, even less. Is it a settings thing?


----------



## Rabum Alal

Blissaholic said:


> No, even less. Is it a settings thing?


I don't know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zappers

Blissaholic said:


> Short question: Embedded Insta posts, are they only messed up for me or for everyone? Only shows 1/3 of it.


Not for me, but I see what you are saying with your posts.

BTW, I don't "embed". I just paste image locations using the "img" brackets.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

So adorable


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey

Rabum Alal said:


>


 She continues to give great laughing gifs


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> So adorable


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


>


----------



## Hurricanes18

Apparently Alexa at a House Show.


----------



## MERPER

^those are screenshots from a video that was taken months ago before her concussions... c'mon man


----------



## Hurricanes18

MERPER said:


> ^those are screenshots from a video that was taken months ago before her concussions... c'mon man


Okay settle down honest mistake, not everyone can automatically tell what time of the month every Photo Alexa is in.


----------



## MERPER

Hurricanes18 said:


> Okay settle down honest mistake, not everyone can automatically tell what time of the month every Photo Alexa is in.


people should pay closer attention to things, not automatically assume things then pass along wrong information about what they post


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissaholic

16 hours at the airport to take pictures of wrestlers. That's one way to spent your Sunday.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal

I agree with this tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092625154704896001


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I rather for her to be in the ring and not being Ricki Lake.


----------



## Zappers

Mango13 said:


>


Last night she broke out the dipped in Magic Shell pants again.


:liquor


----------



## Zappers

I just had to.


----------



## White Glove Test

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092224340261769217


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> I just had to.


What enthusiasm


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Hurricanes18

Lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

better quality


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> better quality


He's nearly as big as she is now. Insane.


----------



## Blissaholic

I wonder how much he eats per day. She once said that he is very picky and only eats certain fruits and veggies. TBH, I didn't know a pig could get that big without being fattened with corn or soy.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Blissaholic said:


> I wonder how much he eats per day. She once said that he is very picky and only eats certain fruits and veggies. TBH, I didn't know a pig could get that big without being fattened with corn or soy.


I am not sure if Murphy has much say in his diet anymore then Alexa. But the Pig needs to be put on a diet LOL. Kidding. But its increase in size over the past year is amazing.


----------



## Zappers

Probably coming to a RAW MOB near you. :duck


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

*EVOLUTION OF BLISS*


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


Love this one in slow motion.

Notice the eye focus all the way through the move. She always does this while performing the finisher. I like how she committed to making sure it's being done properly, hitting the mark.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Slightly close camera work.


----------



## Zappers

From today with some nice fans. She's a great person. Most of the wrestlers are really good people with the fans.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

Cute how it started with the Twisted Bliss. 


I've seen some photos on Twitter from yesterday. I have to say that the quality of the Meet and Greet fanphotos is very modest. But My Quicksnap camera makes better pictures.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## WCWBliss

One of these days I'll be able to meet her. And it will be the best day ever! It just needs to be closer to home. Tough to travel interstate when you have to borrow someone elses car


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Goddess Alexa Bliss Megathread for Pics and Gifs*


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Blissfit85

Black Metal said:


>


My top two faves in the same segment after all this time. So happy :smile2:


----------



## Black Metal

Blissfit85 said:


> My top two faves in the same segment after all this time. So happy :smile2:


I'll never forget TLC 2016 ever. 

Nice Rose avatar ha. I loved The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell also.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Blissfit85

Black Metal said:


> I'll never forget TLC 2016 ever.
> 
> Nice Rose avatar ha. I loved The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell also.


That was the start of the rise of the goddess.:smile2:

On Christine, I only just found out about her about month ago. She's amazing.


----------



## Black Metal

Blissfit85 said:


> That was the start of the rise of the goddess.:smile2:
> 
> On Christine, I only just found out about her about month ago. She's amazing.


----------



## Blissfit85

Black Metal said:


>


I really, really want them to feud again in the future. The rivalry between them was underrated imo.


----------



## Black Metal

Blissfit85 said:


> I really, really want them to feud again in the future. The rivalry between them was underrated imo.


I feel it's her "magnum opus" on the main roster and biggest win to date outside 2018's Elimination Chamber. To me it's the only feud she looked strong and resilient outside of Bayley in 2017.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Black Metal said:


> I feel it's her "magnum opus" on the main roster and biggest win to date outside 2018's Elimination Chamber. To me it's the only feud she looked strong and resilient outside of Bayley in 2017.


Because SD booked her far better then Raw did. She was booked as a threat to Becky. I Remember the segment when she ambushed Becky when she came out. Their was another one. Where she beat her down in the middle of the ring. Then sprayed her with paint. She was Five Feet of Fury. On Raw they seemed to book her as a Chicken Shit heel.


----------



## Zappers

Oh oh. Even more choices to wear for the next MOB. :mark


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Zappers

edit


----------



## Mango13




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Mango13 said:


>


I wonder who she's hiding that from?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## KC Armstrong

at the airport today


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon




----------



## Black Metal

My girl. <3




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096928058882310144
I love her.


----------



## Hurricanes18

New gif to use


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Good times


----------



## Jersey

No Alexa?












Black Metal said:


> My girl. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096928058882310144
> I love her.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


>


She already acknowledged her (comedic) displeasure on twitter in my post. Alexa is the only reason I found those to the begin with.

:HA


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> She already acknowledged her (comedic) displeasure on twitter in my post. Alexa is the only reason I found those to the begin with.
> 
> :HA


The gif was for your words not hers.


----------



## Blissaholic

After yet another visit at the salon, she is finally icy blonde.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Blissaholic said:


> After yet another visit at the salon, she is finally icy blonde.


This would have suited her transitioning to a Babyface role.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Alexa on the cover of the best of Raw and SD 2018 DVD Cover.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098072015959924736


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Hurricanes18 said:


> Alexa on the cover of the best of Raw and SD 2018 DVD Cover.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098072015959924736





> "*Experience one of the greatest years in #WWE history*, The Best of Raw and SmackDown Live 2018!"


----------



## Zappers

Blissaholic said:


> After yet another visit at the salon, she is finally icy blonde.


It's a new(to the public) ... but old visit.


From Alexa:

"*Pic from last time I went to @habitsalon ! @hairbyaliciaweb @hairby_chrissy @hairbyallih*"


----------



## Blissaholic

Blissaholic said:


> After yet another visit at the salon, she is finally icy blonde.



I have to correct myself here and sorry to bother with the girlie talk. Alexa just posted that pic herself, along with the info that it's from the last time she went. The lighting makes a huge difference in how that color looks.


----------



## Blissaholic

Looking cute with that bow.


----------



## Zappers

^

Life is good for Alexa.

Writer's can't come up with anything interesting for now. But in the meantime she's got her fans and Larry-Steve, what more is there in life. She seems happy. :garrett


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Hurricanes18

Not exactly Alexa related, but their dogs with Murphy


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Hurricanes18

Got the dogs for the weekend :lol


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

Bliss jobbing is bad, very bad.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Jersey said:


> Bliss jobbing is bad, very bad.


Its a house show. Heels tradationally mostly job in house shows. As long as its not on TV I don't think its that of a problem.


----------



## Jersey

Hurricanes18 said:


> Its a house show. Heels tradationally mostly job in house shows. As long as its not on TV I don't think its that of a problem.


 Yes but jobbing to nattie is bad.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> Yes but jobbing to nattie is bad.


Meh. Charlotte has jobbed to Natalya at house shows. The chick that is supposed to be getting the huge push has jobbed to Natalya twice in the last month once in a dark match and then on Main Event 2 weeks ago and Ruby has continually jobbed to her on TV and house shows recently. There was one Raw where Natalya beat Ember, Ruby and Sasha in that gauntlet match. Literally the only person who has beat Natalya in a singles match in the last couple of months is Ronda. 

Heels unless they are defending a title pretty much always lose at house shows and even sometimes the heels lose those title matches by DQ. 

Someone said the only other time Bliss had a one-on-one match at a house show without a title involved was a match against Becky 2 years ago. Maybe you people that think it's bad got used to reading house show results and seeing her always win one-on-one matches when she was champ.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Where's this from?


----------



## Blissaholic

Jersey said:


> Where's this from?


From the new season of UUDD Rollout. Alexa and Aiden English are guest players for this season. New episodes are released every Sunday for the next weeks.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYinPy11OKc


----------



## Jersey

Blissaholic said:


> From the new season of UUDD Rollout. Alexa and Aiden English are guest players for this season. New episodes are released every Sunday for the next weeks.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYinPy11OKc


Thanks & fixed it for ya


----------



## Blissaholic

Thx, now I know which part I have to put in the tags.


----------



## erebos

Montgomery


----------



## Zappers

Some other shots of one of the house shows this weekend.

Why not right? That's all we got as fans as of today. This weeks RAW looks to be very crowded. Alexa may not even be on the show. Crossed fingers she is.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Black Metal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100222243714617345


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Hurricanes18

Gif becoming frequent


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


What a snack wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## Zappers

It's been said before on this thread.

I don't how she does it, but she does sexy without being trashy better than any other women on the roster.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

^

I love how she goes from what we see on RAW ... to that at home. A++


----------



## Hurricanes18

a couple of throwbacks


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

Such a shame how she's not in he ring.


----------



## erebos

Lexi with David Arquette, Raw.


----------



## metallon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100868367626502147


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded

metallon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100868367626502147


She's doing great! I can't wait for her to come back. :cheer


----------



## Jersey

erebos said:


> Lexi with David Arquette, Raw.


 Vince Russo will approve of this pic.


----------



## Hurricanes18




----------



## Solarsonic




----------



## Blissaholic




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

No one in wrestling can emote like Bliss


----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


> No one in wrestling can emote like Bliss


Never.










"RONDA ROUSEY IS RAW WOMEN'S CHAMPION"​


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded

BringBackTV14 said:


> No one in wrestling can emote like Bliss


Nope. Alexa's faces are the best.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Hurricanes18

...


----------



## metallon




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Hurricanes18

Few Gifs


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissaholic

EDIT: seconds too slow


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


As far as March goes. This is my new favorite picture of the month so far.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> As far as March goes. This is my new favorite picture of the month so far.


Why is that?


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Why is that?


I don't know. It's a pretty cool picture of Alexa. Hair up, chillin out.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Mordecay said:


>


Not many people can rock a pair of little shorts better than Miss Bliss


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Another shot from that Girlup interview:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon

Would you guys like this haircut for Alexa?


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


----------



## Zappers

metallon said:


> Would you guys like this haircut for Alexa?


She could make just about anything work. But I prefer the longer hair, or even her hair length without the extensions.


----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos




----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers

metallon said:


>


----------



## Zappers

Here's the longer clip in case anybody wanted to see it.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


Once crybaby leaves we'll have our MOMENT OF BLISS


----------



## KC Armstrong

Too freaking adorable


----------



## Jersey

We need back on Raw and back in the ring.


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## Zappers

Rockin the ponytail in Rochester.

:liquor


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Hurricanes18

Some pics from recent live event.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Backstage at Raw an hour ago


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105279704699875329


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## stingerstyles4112

I'd like a bucket of Bliss' Thighs


----------



## PavelGaborik

Best looking girl in WWE without question...those legs...my god.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

She's looked sexy since This Moment of Bliss stuff started


----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/WiltedAlarmingAphid.webm


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Lenny Leonard said:


>


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


>


Damn it turn her face already


----------



## Victor Chaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106242125782487040


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Her instagram: With the caption. "Sometimes I actually smile in pictures"

I think she's being a little ruff on herself. LOL


----------



## Username1444




----------



## Zappers

Ah, excuse me, hello miss, can I ask you a quuuestioo....


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Already? She must have seen the line for the signing. :duck


----------



## Zappers

Little from today:


----------



## Zappers

I mean ... come on people.

Someone in an other thread said Alexa wasn't even remotely pretty.


----------



## Zappers

This one cute:











Standing behind a some cutout.


----------



## Zappers

Not the best quality. But it's all we got "so far" by some fan.

Skip to 5:15


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Here's another "slightly" different angle, little better quality. But shorter time. :sad: I hope WWE (or the event) somehow recorded the entire thing in good quality. Kinda how AceCon did a few months ago.


Anyway:


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

I didn't realize at first. The guy from yesterday was Power Ranger Green. The girl is his daughter.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Apologize if people are getting sick of these but I'm finding better quality and angles now. I figure give people some more choices to watch.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

A few more from the weekend:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107802500936155136


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Well she'll be in at least one episode of Total Divas next season


----------



## MERPER

BringBackTV14 said:


> Well she'll be in at least one episode of Total Divas next season


what makes you say that?


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Well she'll be in at least one episode of Total Divas next season



She went out with her friends from Chicago, Nia, Tamina and Mike Rome. Nia is the only cast member there, so I highly doubt that this is a Total Divas shoot.


----------



## MERPER

^correct... on top of that, from the look of the place and being a Chicagoan myself, I am pretty sure that's the famous bar across from Rosemont Horizon/AllState Arena that WWE wrestlers have been going to since the 80s after shows

pretty sure it's just a harmless night out with friends after the event and not a Total Divas taping


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14

MERPER said:


> what makes you say that?





KC Armstrong said:


> She went out with her friends from Chicago, Nia, Tamina and Mike Rome. Nia is the only cast member there, so I highly doubt that this is a Total Divas shoot


There is a camera filming them in the gif of Alexa and Rome. Pretty simple deduction that the camera probably isnt there for Alexa's friends, Tamina or Rome. So it's either Alexa or Nia.. Alexa seems doubtful unless they are filming some docu like 365 or Chronicle, but from the ones i've seen they dont show stuff like that. Nia, well Total Divas is currently filming, so I would guess it's for that


----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> There is a camera filming them in the gif of Alexa and Rome. Pretty simple deduction that the camera probably isnt there for Alexa's friends, Tamina or Rome. So it's either Alexa or Nia.. Alexa seems doubtful unless they are filming some docu like 365 or Chronicle, but from the ones i've seen they dont show stuff like that. Nia, well Total Divas is currently filming, so I would guess it's for that


Correct. The guy was filming with a professional video camera. This "get together" seemed like a Alexa and her friends from Chicago thing. So that camera was probably part of Nia for TD. Just my guess. Like you said I've never seen a WWE doc film stuff like this. Unless it's part of some new show/segment they are working on for the network or a road to WM type thing. Or even an Alexa being the host of WM chronicle. :shrug


----------



## Blissaholic

Zappers said:


> Correct. *The guy was filming with a professional video camera.* This "get together" seemed like a Alexa and her friends from Chicago thing. So that camera was probably part of Nia for TD. Just my guess. Like you said I've never seen a WWE doc film stuff like this. Unless it's part of some new show/segment they are working on for the network or a road to WM type thing. Or even an Alexa being the host of WM chronicle. :shrug



I agree with you, but I hope it was a woman filming, or this guy has serious man boobs. 


At some point we'll see it on the Network or wherever.


----------



## Jersey

https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/b2sx15/alexa/


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## hsb3092

She's incredible


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Live event in Trenton, NJ


----------



## Rabum Alal

#TwinkleToasted


----------



## Zappers

LOL, wraps where her new tattoos are.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> LOL, wraps where her new tattoos are.


Did you attend the live event in T-town (Trenton)?


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Did you attend the live event in T-town (Trenton)?


No, I did not attend. Would have liked to though.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> No, I did not attend. Would have liked to though.


I would've but didn't know about it until seeing the pics here.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> I would've but didn't know about it until seeing the pics here.


Strangely, I knew they were in the NJ/NY area this weekend. But Alexa being with her friend all week in Chicago. Made me think she wouldn't be there.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Strangely, I knew they were in the NJ/NY area this weekend. But Alexa being with her friend all week in Chicago. Made me think she wouldn't be there.


 Are you gonna to Mania?


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Are you gonna to Mania?


No. Unless I had really good seats. Which would be very expensive for sure. I rather watch on TV to be honest. Will be going to a friends house, he's having a small Wrestlemania party. I know the atmosphere is like no other, but you're basically looking at dots wrestling in the "cheaper seats". You going?


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> No. Unless I had really good seats. Which would be very expensive for sure. I rather watch on TV to be honest. Will be going to a friends house, he's having a small Wrestlemania party. I know the atmosphere is like no other, but you're basically looking at dots wrestling in the "cheaper seats". You going?


Yeah I'm going, ..... going to watch it on the internet. I hate that NY traffic especially at night. I'll be watching for sure though.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


 I like the less make up look here.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


>


----------



## Blissaholic

Jersey said:


> I like the less make up look here.



I agree with you and I think many people do. On the last stream with Breeze she said that she likes the heavy dramatic make-up the Glam Squad puts on her. If she could do it herself, she would probably have the same look at house shows.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MERPER

I don't know why I am still amazed or fascinated by it, but it's just incredible to me how much cheek she shows at house shows.

She knows EXACTLY what she's doing and what roughly half the audience is there to see and she doesn't back away from giving it to them which is pretty hot IMHO


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Super obvious. But MOB last night, she looked FANTASTIC. Killer top she wore. Even earlier in the day at Cricket, with the snake pattern clothes. Like her style.


----------



## Blissaholic




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## MERPER

^ I think one of the most underrated things about her is her charisma and the faces/actions she has when doing things... they are tremendous, funny, articulate, easy for audiences to engage with

It's why I truly believe if she wants to transition into acting, Hollywood would have roles for her... when it comes to both delivery and the facial work to back up her comments she is far and away the best woman in the industry and I can't think of many men who are better either... The Miz comes to mind but that's it


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Avy worthy for sure.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissaholic

I came across these pics on Twitter, they called them "Alexa Bliss Wrestlemania 35 Promo 1". Did I miss something on TV or is this some kind of "leak" again? Couldn't find anything on Youtube either.


----------



## Zappers

Blissaholic said:


> I came across these pics on Twitter, they called them "Alexa Bliss Wrestlemania 35 Promo 1". Did I miss something on TV or is this some kind of "leak" again? Couldn't find anything on Youtube either


Unless I'm just forgetting. That doesn't look familiar to me at all. Even in the last few weeks her hairstyles have been very different from those stills. Never seen that top either.


----------



## Banez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110933001288871941


----------



## Zappers

Nooooooooooooo :duck


----------



## BringBackTV14

Blissaholic said:


> I came across these pics on Twitter, they called them "Alexa Bliss Wrestlemania 35 Promo 1". Did I miss something on TV or is this some kind of "leak" again? Couldn't find anything on Youtube either.


----------



## Blissaholic

Thanks, so it's from the deleted spot that spoiled Kofi's match. Only read about, but didn't see it until now.


----------



## Black Metal

The hair can look good. It’s just a new look we’re not used to.


----------



## MERPER

not a fan of the hair at all, hopefully she's just messing with everyone


----------



## Zappers

Beautiful:


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

Dam, I can't wait for Wrestlemania. Hair done, New custom outfit. (that's what Alexa said)


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

*^
*
Seriously. Her face is so adorable.


----------



## Zappers

Such a sweet person. Makes her wrestling persona even more impressive.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Would follow that right off a cliff. LOL


----------



## metallon

Me too! Kind of fascinating.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Even a little out of focus, she's better than most. :jericho2


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> Would follow that right off a cliff. LOL





metallon said:


> Me too! Kind of fascinating.


Put your money where your mouths are.


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14

>


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Just the good part of that dumb Ronda video.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

^

What's that from?


----------



## Blissaholic

Zappers said:


> ^
> 
> What's that from?



Short pizza ad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112384148277260288


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## h4u

Hot


----------



## Jersey

Nothing against Breeze but they could've booked a better backstage segment for Bliss.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Nothing against Breeze but they could've booked a better backstage segment for Bliss.


Yes. They could have had him there, along with the other two guys(the ones that Braun wrestled) Laughing, etc... And along comes Alexa, scolding them or whatever. She could have then went and got Braun and told him what she saw. Maybe something like that.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal

Throwback


----------



## Mango13

https://giant.gfycat.com/IllegalImperturbableGander.mp4


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Black Metal said:


> Throwback


Yes Alexa you are a 100 out of 10


----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/InsistentPopularDrever.webm


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113452586470825984


----------



## Zappers

I wonder where she is today.











Looks like she's wearing an outfit similar to RAW a few weeks back. You can see the shorts too.


----------



## MERPER

^at this point, I'd assume it's New York now that both shows are out of the way for the week.

I think most of them will get into town for Wrestlemania related events today or tomorrow and with her being the host and one of their most often used promotional people I'd assume she got there on the earlier side to begin making the media rounds


----------



## Blissaholic

MERPER said:


> ^at this point, I'd assume it's New York now that both shows are out of the way for the week.
> 
> I think most of them will get into town for Wrestlemania related events today or tomorrow and with her being the host and one of their most often used promotional people I'd assume she got there on the earlier side to begin making the media rounds



She is definitely in NYC and it could be anything, from media to something pre-taped for Sunday, but to qoute myself from the other thread:



Blissaholic said:


> After going through all the events and media stuff announced by WWE, I have to admit that I'm a bit surprised that as of right now our host gets to do nothing besides her signings. But I'll try to spin it into something positive, her role as host is so extended, that she needs the time to prepare.



EDIT: Carmella is with her according to her story an her makeup artist posted something about Jimmy Fallon tonight. Maybe they'll be both on the show.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvzWQ9xhb5c/


----------



## Zappers

Oh, there's no doubt she's probably in NY. Just saying where, what she was doing. Hopefully the interviews or whatever shows up soon. Maybe ESPN stuff?


----------



## Blissaholic

They'll be on Jimmy Fallon tonight, from Mella's story.


----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/DelayedDearAustraliankelpie.webm


----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/ZealousNextDrake.webm


----------



## Zappers

POW!!!! Here I am!


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpressiveMeagerBichonfrise.webm


----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/BitterConfusedGerbil.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/JadedChiefHatchetfish.webm


----------



## MERPER

I don't generally like comparing 1 woman to another, but it shows just how gorgeous Alexa is that in those photos above, she makes Carmella (generally, a pretty lady) look pedestrian by comparison


----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers




----------



## jeffatron

I found it humorous that Jimmy Fallon looks like they spent more money on entrances than WWE lol


----------



## Zappers

Some more at Champs:


----------



## Zappers

Couple more:


----------



## Zappers

OMG, this girl is a trooper. God bless her. LOL


----------



## Mordecay

Higher quality

https://giant.gfycat.com/AgonizingTightAsp.webm


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Would be a charm to meet Alexa.


Lucky people.....


----------



## Zappers

I hope there's video of that Rome/Alexa interview.


----------



## Rabum Alal

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## MERPER

Zappers said:


> OMG, this girl is a trooper. God bless her. LOL


this guy is one of the luckiest fans on the face of the planet

next time I meet her I am asking to do the prom pose lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blissaholic

Early morning international media, it's gonna be a long day after a short night.


----------



## Zappers

Like this one from yesterday:


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Blissaholic said:


> Early morning international media, it's gonna be a long day after a short night.


You ain't kidding. She's got that WWE cookbook signing in NJ. And that thing starts at 6:00pm.


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> Next time I meet her I am asking to do the prom pose lol


I prefer you do that with Mandy and not Bliss.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> MERPER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I meet her I am asking to do the prom pose lol
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer you do that with Mandy and not Bliss.
Click to expand...

He could just do both.....just saying.


----------



## Jersey

StylesClash90 said:


> He could just do both.....just saying.










just saying.


----------



## metallon




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## MERPER

Jersey said:


> I prefer you do that with Mandy and not Bliss.


why?


----------



## MERPER

StylesClash90 said:


> He could just do both.....just saying.


true, true

however, until I see a photo with a fan doing that with Mandy I wouldn't ask... to be honest it's kinda an awkward question in my view and is somewhat creepy cause you're basically asking to wrap your arms around them and have them stick their booty into your crotch region... 

not many beautiful women are ok doing that with men who are total strangers

I've met a ton of famous actresses/models and have actually never seen that "pose" done by anyone else or asked for it myself

but since clearly Alexa is ok doing it, I might as well at least ask her if/when I meet her again


----------



## Zappers

Crazy that I remember this. But what's funny, is she kinda did something similar last year with a woman. This photo cracks me up. I like to know who initiated this pose, the fan or her.

Either way, she's a good sport.

:duck


----------



## MERPER

^I'm fairly positive it's the fan. Typically they let the fans dictate things (within reason, of course)... which is why you see some bring a fake title belt and ask them to hold it with them or do her hand gesture or "resting bliss face"... it's almost always what the fan wants

The only other scenario would be a fan is overly nervous and shy and when she initiates convo they're having a difficult time reacting and they can't come up with an idea for the photo so then she suggests that but I just don't see that happening... a woman who is so sexualized as she is wouldn't offer men that type of pose on her own

But yeah as you said, she's an amazingly good sport to let it occur one way or another. The furthest I've ever gone with the touching of a beautiful celeb woman is placing my hand on/around the small of their back in a side-by-side pose.


----------



## Zappers

Some Bookstore signing photos from tonight:

*Love how she changed from what we saw early today to more casual when meeting the fans. BTW, that's a compliment, not a knock.*

--


----------



## Black Metal

metallon said:


>


Meeting and taking a photo with Alexa without one of her shirts (if you're wearing wrestling merch) is kinda like an insult. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> Meeting and taking a photo with Alexa without one of her shirts (if you're wearing wrestling merch) is kinda like an insult.
> 
> I'm just saying.



You can wear someone else's shirt and still like her. Should everyone at Axxess only be allowed to meet/take pictures with wrestlers whose merch they're wearing? Come on, that's silly.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> You can wear someone else's shirt and still like her. Should everyone at Axxess only be allowed to meet/take pictures with wrestlers whose merch they're wearing? Come on, that's silly.


It was a joke.


----------



## Zappers

Speaking of jokes....

F'n guy creeps me out.

Something tells me Alexa might have been too busy and not heard any "news". Keep your distance Alexa. 

He makes that other guy look normal. (the fan in "prom" photo)


----------



## MERPER

I feel like she smiled/posed for 1,000 photos in the last 24 hours... her face must be so sore... she's a trooper


----------



## KC Armstrong

At least now Ellsworth is exactly where he should be, showing up to a meet & greet/signing like a nice little fan. It's still unfathomable how this guy was on WWE TV for as long as it lasted.


----------



## Blissaholic

Zappers said:


> Some Bookstore signing photos from tonight:
> 
> *Love how she changed from what we saw early today to more casual when meeting the fans. BTW, that's a compliment, not a knock.*



Always my preferred look on her, especially without the Glam Squad makeup. With them it's always a hit or miss for me. On RAW her lips looked like a 5 year old found her mother's lipstick, on SD she looked right on on point.


----------



## Jersey

MERPER said:


> why?


I was joking.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> At least now Ellsworth is exactly where he should be, showing up to a meet & greet/signing like a nice little fan. It's still unfathomable how this guy was on WWE TV for as long as it lasted.





Blissaholic said:


> Always my preferred look on her, especially without the Glam Squad makeup. With them it's always a hit or miss for me. On RAW her lips looked like a 5 year old found her mother's lipstick, on SD she looked right on on point.



*P.S. - The only reason why I posted that photo with Ellsworth, was because Alexa looked excellent in that photo. The smile, hair, etc... She looked exceptionally down to earth and pretty imo. Only wish he was a little further away and not leaning in. Would cut that loser out.
*
Anyway:

Here's a little palate cleanser.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## MERPER

Jersey said:


> I was joking.


gotcha, didn't know if there was actual reasoning behind it lol


----------



## Zappers

Just my humble opinion. I think she looked better yesterday at axxess. Eyes were more "natural". Still looks good though.  Like said before, she must be so tired from yesterday and today.


----------



## Zappers

Quick question:

Where are people getting these photos from *originally*. I'm just getting them from various peoples instagram Alexa fan pages. But where are they getting them from originally. Is it from a website, wwe? These are the professional shots from that day.


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Where are people getting these photos from *originally*.


 Probably from twitter.


----------



## Blissaholic

Zappers said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Where are people getting these photos from *originally*. I'm just getting them from various peoples instagram Alexa fan pages. But where are they getting them from originally. Is it from a website, wwe? These are the professional shots from that day.



All the pics with the Tapout and WM-logo on them are taken at photo stations. You get a code to enter on a website and you can download them and of course then they share them on social media, from which fanpages just repost them without any credit.


----------



## Zappers

Blissaholic said:


> All the pics with the Tapout and WM-logo on them are taken at photo stations. You get a code to enter on a website and you can download them and of course then they share them on social media, from which fanpages just repost them without any credit.


Oh, so that how it works. With the code, etc... Didn't realize that. Thanks. Yeah, that's exactly what I was taking about the photo stations. I thought maybe they had them posted on the Tap Out or WWE site.


----------



## Blissaholic

Zappers said:


> Just my humble opinion. I think she looked better yesterday at axxess. Eyes were more "natural". Still looks good though.  Like said before, she must be so tired from yesterday and today.



The guy who is doing Paige's and Nia's makeup is taking care of Alexa. Be prepared for the worst.


----------



## Zappers

Still look good. Fine for TV or the Wrestlemania I guess, .... but I prefer the other way for meet and greets. Like yesterday in the pink shirt and the bookstore showing.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blissaholic said:


> The guy who is doing Paige's and Nia's makeup is taking care of Alexa. Be prepared for the worst.



Look at the poor thing. Hideous.

:duck


----------



## Penny07

She Looks fine from where I Am sitting.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Joe Moore

Blissaholic said:


> The guy who is doing Paige's and Nia's makeup is taking care of Alexa. Be prepared for the worst.



Good to know that the guy can put on a makeup for which are no spatulas needed to remove it. Don't know how Paige get hers off usually.


Very unfamiliar to see her in such a light color.


----------



## Blissaholic

KC Armstrong said:


> Look at the poor thing. Hideous.
> 
> :duck













Up close it's a tad too much for me, but to each their own.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

She looks good it's a nice change from the usual black.


----------



## Blissaholic

If anyone missed it, the red carpet is already up on Youtube. Alexa is on from around 19:40 to 22:10. 







Interesting how they swept Kim Kardashian under the red carpet.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blissaholic




----------



## DirectorsCut

Where was Murphy?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

DirectorsCut said:


> Where was Murphy?


There with some other dude. They also aren't sitting anywhere close to each other which isn't a surprise to me but i'm not gonna get into that because we've all been over ad nauseam


----------



## Zappers

I think she looks really good. Like brought up, nice change from black colors.

P.S. - Not trying to be rude, but did anybody see Nia Jax? I'm mean come on now, what's wrong with that woman?


----------



## Penny07

BringBackTV14 said:


> There with some other dude. They also aren't sitting anywhere close to each other which isn't a surprise to me but i'm not gonna get into that because we've all been over ad nauseam


He took his best mate from back home apparently. Alexa took her Mom again.


----------



## Joe Moore

Zappers said:


> I think she looks really good. Like brought up, nice change from black colors.
> 
> *P.S. - Not trying to be rude, but did anybody see Nia Jax? I'm mean come on now, what's wrong with that woman?*



I have and what has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Zappers

Joe Moore said:


> I have and what has been seen cannot be unseen.


Dude, now I'm going to be laughing for the next hour. Thank you for that. :duck


----------



## Black Metal

Looked as elegant as always. Surprised she didn't wear black.


----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/FluffyDifferentCorydorascatfish.webm


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Blissaholic

The 1st look of the day.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/FluffyDifferentCorydorascatfish.webm


kada kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Blissaholic

Our host gave us her opinion on a couple of the matches, starts at 5:00.


----------



## Mango13

https://giant.gfycat.com/WelllitLightheartedHarvestmen.mp4


----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/MessyImmenseArmedcrab.webm


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blissaholic

The 2nd look of the day and maybe the one that'll open the show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114951502555041792


----------



## Zappers




----------



## BringBackTV14

Looks like she has a set


----------



## Blissaholic

But hopefully on stage, because this looks like it's somewhere backstage.


----------



## KC Armstrong

If anyone is gonna shit on this look I'm done. 










:sodone


----------



## Penny07

IS that an abbrievation of the HOF outift? She looks great.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I know she said she had a few different outfits, but I wouldn't be mad at all if she just went with this one all day.


----------



## Penny07

Coach needed to restrain himself LOL. Paige was funny.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Chelsea

Mango13 said:


>


She looks lovely. The Goddess of WrestleMania, folks! :cool2


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mango13 said:


>



:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mango13

https://giant.gfycat.com/AnnualCaringBumblebee.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/MeekUntimelyDuckbillplatypus.mp4


----------



## Mango13




----------



## WCWBliss

Man, she was not lying last night about having "a few" outfits for tonight.


----------



## Cowabunga

One of the best parts of the show so far.

Alexa is great. Screw the haters.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


 So much for semen retention.


----------



## KC Armstrong

She's killing me tonight.


----------



## Cowabunga

What about that cleavage she just showed backstage? hnnng


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Cowabunga

Where are the cloning machines when ya need them? We could all use an Alexa in our lives!


----------



## AJ Leegion

I really hope they release a photoshoot with all of her different outfits from last night.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

She looked great all night with the different outfit changes. AND not one was trashy imho. All very classy.

If I had to pick, my favorites were the Silver and Blue dresses. 

P.S. - What I really liked, is that they were all colors she normally doesn't wear. As opposed to the black outfits on RAW.


----------



## Jersey

SUPER GLAD she didn't enter the battle royal. Her posing moment with Old-gan was way better than that battle royal. She did say she wants the winner of the triple threat so Bliss vs Becky it is then.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Zappers

*@alexa_bliss_wwe_

"My favorite dress of the night . Thank you @sherrihill"*




















Nice to know Alexa and I think alike.  (See my previous post)


----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/GrizzledDelectableBarebirdbat.webm


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Jersey




----------



## metallon

I loved Alexa hulking out!


----------



## Jersey

Alexa is rumored to face Sasha or Bayley tonight. It's gonna be her new feud.


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Alexa is rumored to face Sasha or Bayley tonight. It's gonna be her new feud.


Bayley, which she destroyed. Not sure if that's feud worthy material but yeah.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> Bayley, which she destroyed. Not sure if that's feud worthy material but yeah.



If Alexa does start a feud with Sasha after this and they used this match tonight to set that up, what a slap in the face for Bayley.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> If Alexa does start a feud with Sasha after this and they used this match tonight to set that up, what a slap in the face for Bayley.


I could go for that again but if they did I don't see Sasha losing this time. I could be wrong since her stock is mega low these days.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> I could go for that again but if they did I don't see Sasha losing this time. I could be wrong since her stock is mega low these days.



I don't think Sasha's stock is low, but what happened tonight gave me a little bit of confidence that Alexa could get a decent push. We'll see.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Penny07

Whats Bliss record over Bayley now? I can't recall one time where Bayley went over her? I have always enjoyed their matches though. Bayleys a great worker. And Alexa showed some great psychology in this match. Showing her argubaly best forearm in the company. And a great finish with the DDT.


----------



## MERPER

so thrilled our goddess is back in action

sure, it was a short match and I don't think she's about to start feuding with bayley again but it's a start at least


----------



## Styl1994

Penny07 said:


> Whats Bliss record over Bayley now? I can't recall one time where Bayley went over her? I have always enjoyed their matches though. Bayleys a great worker. And Alexa showed some great psychology in this match. Showing her argubaly best forearm in the company. And a great finish with the DDT.


Bayley has beat Bliss on Raw a few times (Alexa’s non title match record on Raw is not great)


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Penny07

Styl1994 said:


> Bayley has beat Bliss on Raw a few times (Alexa’s non title match record on Raw is not great)


Oh I Get that. I was just suggesting Alexa has a supeior win loss record over Bayley. Alexas title match record is alot stronger obviousley.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Back at it again
https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2019/4/9/18301720/alexa-bliss-sasha-banks-feud-wwe-raw


----------



## Blissaholic

Nice videobomb.


----------



## Jersey

Blissaholic said:


> Nice videobomb.


 Doesnt show.


----------



## Blissaholic

Jersey said:


> Doesnt show.



Should be working again.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Blissaholic said:


> Should be working again.


Just don't post directly from ezgif. It will be deleted after some time.


----------



## Jersey

Blissaholic said:


> Should be working again.


NVM


----------



## Jersey

@Tommy-V Who's side are you on?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897670030602756096


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

With the caption:

alexa_bliss_wwe_ You have the power within you to rise above whatever is currently seeking to bring you down ���� #BelieveInYourself #power #positivity *#ImBack*

I love the last hashtag!!!


----------



## Penny07

Blissaholic said:


> Nice videobomb.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


I'm a little confused on her comments about the outfit thing. First off, she never(or I should say I never saw) went on social media saying she doesn't have an outfit for WM.

Then she said in this video, her WM outfit she had made wasn't flashy enough? After she sort described it as beautiful, etc... Seeing the hand movements describing it, it was probably really nice knowing her style. Imho, the dresses at WM weren't really super flashy. Just different and brighter colors. Maybe that was they issue. She might have made a darker type outfit.

Regardless, she should take a picture of her in that custom made outfit and put in on instagram. Curious to see it.


----------



## HBKSGIRL

Love these pictures and Gifs


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Blissaholic

Zappers said:


> I'm a little confused on her comments about the outfit thing. First off, she never(or I should say I never saw) went on social media saying she doesn't have an outfit for WM.
> 
> Then she said in this video, her WM outfit she had made wasn't flashy enough? After she sort described it as beautiful, etc... Seeing the hand movements describing it, it was probably really nice knowing her style. Imho, the dresses at WM weren't really super flashy. Just different and brighter colors. Maybe that was they issue. She might have made a darker type outfit.
> 
> Regardless, she should take a picture of her in that custom made outfit and put in on instagram. Curious to see it.



Can't remember or find anything either on social media and there isn't a lot to look through, she was revealed as host exactly one month ago. I completely forgot about the custom outfit and we know that she ended up just buying dresses. Her outfit would have probably looked a lot different than the ones she wore.


----------



## BringBackTV14

I'll say it, people were holding their breathe on this spot weren't you


https://giant.gfycat.com/ClutteredReadyAustraliancattledog.webm


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Blissaholic

No clue what you have to pay for a smart mirror, but they definitely come in handy.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

Good times, boy-o's.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

can't wait for her to become undisputed champion ❤❤


----------



## Penny07

Raw Digitals


----------



## Blissfit85

Black Metal said:


> Good times, boy-o's.


Her greatest night.:smile2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/JubilantTastyGnu.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GrizzledFittingKakarikis.webm


----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/SafeMarvelousAdeliepenguin.webm


----------



## BringBackTV14

Some new merch


----------



## Blissaholic

BringBackTV14 said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/GrizzledFittingKakarikis.webm



The other lady looks so familiar, but I just can't come up with her name.


----------



## Penny07

Blissaholic said:


> The other lady looks so familiar, but I just can't come up with her name.


Mike Romes their with them, So I thought it might be his friend. But not sure. Thought it was her mom for a second.


----------



## Joe Moore

Blissaholic said:


> The other lady looks so familiar, but I just can't come up with her name.



Have you watched MLW in the past? It is Vanessa Craft, a interviewer. That is probably where you know her from.


----------



## Blissaholic

That's it, but she's hardly on anymore, probably why I forgot it.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Seems to be enjoying her free time as usual.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Penny07

Couple of Raw shots


----------



## Zappers

Noticing. In the Disney photos. Alexa is basically frozen while the others have changed/moved. :duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Changed the tone a bit today.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

bring back the red and black!



















holy smokes just when I thought she couldn't be more jaw dropping! ❤❤❤


----------



## Jersey

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> bring back the red and black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy smokes just when I thought she couldn't be more jaw dropping! ❤❤❤


My favorite attire of hers.


----------



## Username1444

Her body at its absolute hottest:

https://old.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/aoy4ct/early_years/


----------



## Black Metal

When he was a little man!


----------



## Zappers

Oh no. Call the cops. Somebody stole Frankie! :duck


----------



## Zappers

And I keep forgetting to post this. The dog vid, reminded me.

This was a day or two before WM. It was on Murphy's Instagram Story. ... He was the one that made this. LOL


----------



## Rabum Alal

Front and center on the Raw side.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpoliteGrimyAfricanaugurbuzzard.webm


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

At the airport earlier flying out to Raw


----------



## Penny07

Looks like majority of ppl want her to move to SD Live.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

I really don't want her to go to SD. I prefer raw since ronda is gone and Bliss can have new feuds with the riott squad, sonya & mandy (if drafted).


----------



## Piers

A run on Smackdown would be a breath of fresh air, she's done everything and beaten everyone on Raw.

I hope she stops wrestling with T-shirts when she goes back to the ring full-time


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## h4u

:x


----------



## h4u

Alexa is a hottie


----------



## h4u

:x


----------



## h4u

:smile2:


----------



## Blissaholic

Nice pics, wrong thread.


----------



## h4u

Sorry everyone...wrong thread i tried to delete it but i cant, am surprised there are no options for me to delete, if there are let me know, moderate if you see this please delete the wrong pics thanks


----------



## Black Metal

h4u said:


> Sorry everyone...wrong thread i tried to delete it but i cant, am surprised there are no options for me to delete, if there are let me know, moderate if you see this please delete the wrong pics thanks


Go to each post, click edit and delete the text.


----------



## h4u

I tried doing that its not working


Black Metal said:


> Go to each post, click edit and delete the text.


----------



## Black Metal

h4u said:


> I tried doing that its not working


Do it and click save. It's not difficult.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## h4u

that didn't worked but i got it...thanks


Black Metal said:


> Do it and click save. It's not difficult.


----------



## Jersey

Blissaholic said:


> Nice pics, wrong thread.


What makes it the wrong thread?


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


This is a great shot of her ... not smiling.


----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


>


If anybody has that full interview or where that's from. (yes I know it's that day at WM weekend) Looking for the actual interview, who did it, etc...


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

oh, i hope she comes to smackdown and makes it worth watching again


----------



## Blissaholic

Jersey said:


> What makes it the wrong thread?


The now deleted posts featured pics of many superstars, but not one of Alexa.


----------



## Jersey

My prediction of her staying on raw was right.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

^

Yep, that's spanking brand new. It was BLANK for the last 24 hrs. She ain't going nowhere baby!!! #1 Female on Raw. And Why is Ronda even on the banner? She's bye bye for a long while.


----------



## Penny07




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

just look at that strut of hers! what class!


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


I wonder what moves she's practicing.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

Becky and Alexa faced off tonight....


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

I wonder where they are today. Some museum and farm etc...


----------



## Zappers




----------



## erebos

St. Louis


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> I wonder where they are today. Some museum and farm etc...




I would not be shocked at all if Alexa starts posting pictures of a goat sleeping next to a pig on her couch pretty soon.

:duck


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> I wonder where they are today. Some museum and farm etc...


Hey Arnold! shirt?

Wife material.


----------



## Blissfit85

Black Metal said:


> Hey Arnold! shirt?
> 
> Wife material.


Move it football head:smile2:


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Penny07

Alexa and Lacey woulden't be a bad team tbh. Good little pair up, makes sense.


----------



## TD Stinger

Double Whammy


----------



## erebos

...


----------



## Blisstory

Saw this mega thread and had to sign up for the site. I joke that Im Alexa's biggest fan (but I might really be) Ive traveled over 1800 miles round trip to meet her twice lol. Here's a couple images I had taken of her at the last time I met her (my twitter handle is the tag)


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

Blisstory said:


> Saw this mega thread and had to sign up for the site. I joke that Im Alexa's biggest fan (but I might really be) Ive traveled over 1800 miles round trip to meet her twice lol. Here's a couple images I had taken of her at the last time I met her (my twitter handle is the tag)


Welcome! She has a fan thread too. 

*Right here.*


----------



## Blisstory

Black Metal said:


> Welcome! She has a fan thread too.
> 
> *Right here.*


Awesome! Ill bookmark it as well then!


----------



## metallon




----------



## Penny07

Some shots


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

meet & greet in Des Moines this morning


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she's perfect and she knows it <3


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120341174768762880


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


> meet & greet in Des Moines this morning


Lucky fans she looks happy to be there at least.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

underrated outfit tbh. I love this shade of blue on her ❤❤❤


----------



## KC Armstrong

RAW promo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120867785142231040




NondescriptWWEfan said:


> underrated outfit tbh. I love this shade of blue on her ❤❤❤



Definitely one of her best. Too bad it was wasted on a night when she had to drop the belt to Naomi.


----------



## Black Metal

Love this photo.


----------



## erebos

Lexi and Adam Brooks filming in Orlando. (Adams IG)


----------



## Penny07

Ha thats Murphys best friend from OZ, he went to the HOF with him.


----------



## Jersey

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/...e-attend-aew-double-nothing.html#post77163322

Too much hype in AEW.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/...e-attend-aew-double-nothing.html#post77163322
> 
> Too much hype in AEW.


Nooooo. Ah man. I wish you didn't post that on the forums. I saw that website too. It was the only one even claiming that crazy theory. Figured it would just fade away.

I know you wished no harm, but maybe you shouldn't have fed that rumor. Not mad, just my 2 cents. :smile2:


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Nooooo. Ah man. I wish you didn't post that on the forums. I saw that website too. It was the only one even claiming that crazy theory. Figured it would just fade away.
> 
> I know you wished no harm, but maybe you shouldn't have fed that rumor. Not mad, just my 2 cents. :smile2:


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

POW!

she looks so badass . she should be in action movies.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Finally, no Ronda


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Rabum Alal said:


> Finally, no Ronda


That's much better....I mean blissful.


----------



## Rabum Alal

I think, If Banks didn't act like a child, she would been there, not Naomi.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Nooooo. Ah man. I wish you didn't post that on the forums. I saw that website too. It was the only one even claiming that crazy theory. Figured it would just fade away.
> 
> I know you wished no harm, but maybe you shouldn't have fed that rumor. Not mad, just my 2 cents. :smile2:




I posted the tweet in the fan thread right after she put it up because I obviously knew how people on social media were going to respond. However I thought that most people would just try to be funny. I thought it was funny because AEW is not even on her radar so to her "I'm going to Vegas" just means I'm going to Vegas. 

The fact that some of these fucking morons actually thought that tweet meant she's leaving WWE is just sad. That's a new level of stupidity.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blisstory

Rabum Alal said:


> I think, If Banks didn't act like a child, she would been there, not Naomi.


Absolutely. I really feel like WWE had planned on building the RAW division around Alexa vs Sasha this year but it is what it is.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Mordecay

Boobs :homer


----------



## Jersey

Mordecay said:


> Boobs :homer


Where did you find this?


----------



## Mordecay

Jersey said:


> Where did you find this?


Her Twitter

https://giant.gfycat.com/CorruptFloweryAmazondolphin.webm


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i love her "what makes you think you deserve to talk to me" face


----------



## stingerstyles4112

I respect Alexa's game. 

She always gives us just enough to keep drooling, but never shows as much as many others.


----------



## Penny07




----------



## Jersey

Rabum Alal said:


>


if they kept doing titantrons I can definitely see this as the start of hers.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

my reaction to the 100th sasha thread this month


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Notice the cheers when Alexa(heel) eliminated Becky(face). and the pop when she won. Alexa was (and still is) a heel to Becky's uber face. Just saying.......

My crystal ball tells me the crowd would do the same if Alexa beat Becky in a one on one for the belt.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Notice the cheers when Alexa(heel) eliminated Becky(face). and the pop when she won. Alexa was (and still is) a heel to Becky's uber face. Just saying.......
> 
> My crystal ball tells me the crowd would do the same *if Alexa beat Becky in a one on one for the belt*.


 She'll become THE MAN







.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> She'll become THE MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Something tells me Alexa would immediate do a promo claiming the man is done, it's the year of the WOMAN, the year of the Goddess of the WWE.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Jersey said:


> She'll become THE MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, she is Goddess. She will become God. Already see t-shirts "The God".:lol


----------



## Rabum Alal

Nevermind


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Something tells me Alexa would immediate do a promo claiming the man is done, it's the year of the WOMAN, the year of the Goddess of the WWE.


 If she says bow down it's a done deal.



Rabum Alal said:


> No, she is Goddess. She will become God. Already see t-shirts "The God".:lol


 Lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## Black Metal

*Spitting the venom*​


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" />


You just know she did this to get a laugh out of us haha she's cool.


----------



## Rabum Alal

KC Armstrong said:


>


This is soooo cute.


----------



## Black Metal

Have some renders.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

great old school outfit










and a similar one in nxt

god she's so stylish. is there anything she doesnt look spellbinding in?


----------



## Penny07

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> great old school outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a similar one in nxt
> 
> god she's so stylish. is there anything she doesnt look spellbinding in?


Ahh I miss her old school SD attires.


----------



## Rabum Alal

From WWE Instagram


----------



## Black Metal

*Fan art that's sadly not mine.*


----------



## Buster Cannon




----------



## Blisstory

I love art work of her. Ive got 2 Rob Schaumberg (?) prints, one of which is signed and then 2 others a local guy did that I got her to sign. 

There's one girl on IG that does a lot of drawings of her that are freaking fantastic but refuses to sell any of them in prints. Id literally buy everyone of them from her.

Also wasnt sure where to post this but I hung my shelving in the WrestleCave for my Bliss collection.


----------



## Penny07

....


----------



## Black Metal

Blisstory said:


> I love art work of her. Ive got 2 Rob Schaumberg (?) prints, one of which is signed and then 2 others a local guy did that I got her to sign.
> 
> There's one girl on IG that does a lot of drawings of her that are freaking fantastic but refuses to sell any of them in prints. Id literally buy everyone of them from her.
> 
> Also wasnt sure where to post this but I hung my shelving in the WrestleCave for my Bliss collection.


You make my own fandom feel like a failure.


----------



## Jersey

I'm not buying this but whatevs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122633332720902144


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122563344119017472


----------



## metallon

Alexa: YES!

Charlotte: god please, NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> I'm not buying this but whatevs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122633332720902144
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122563344119017472


I doubt she would stoop that low but how credible is that source anyway?


----------



## Jersey

StylesClash90 said:


> I doubt she would stoop that low but how credible is that source anyway?


No idea just saw it.


----------



## Rabum Alal

StylesClash90 said:


> I doubt she would stoop that low but how credible is that source anyway?


Account registered in april and got only 45 followers. Yeah, very credible. Anyway, I see two variants: he wanted to make funny joke, or wanted to get on hype train with reports he got from his head. Failed in both.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Rabum Alal said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt she would stoop that low but how credible is that source anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Account registered in april and got only 45 followers. Yeah, very credible. Anyway, I see two variants: he wanted to make funny joke, or wanted to get on hype train with reports he got from his head. Failed in both.
Click to expand...

I just looked on Reddit and apparently they are pretty much fake and not reliable so that's a relief, Who needs to politic by whining when you are already a favorite of management anyway all you have to do is ask and negotiate not cry and throw a tantrum lol.


----------



## metallon




----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> I'm not buying this but whatevs



No offense, but COME ON. If you're smart enough not to buy it don't post it, at least not in the Bliss fan threads. This is such an obvious fake story going off the twitter exchange between Becky, Bayley, and Alexa last night. 

Sasha & Bayley were the ones on the locker room floor after WrestleMania because they were upset/throwing a tantrum backstage. THAT is what Alexa was referring to on twitter.





> with reports from Ryan Satin and WrestleVotes that Banks & Bayley were “laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday, and back at the hotel in front of one of their rooms, loudly making it known they were unhappy about losing the tag titles.”
> 
> Satin says he got the story from “from four different sources” he’d “spoken with the past day. All independent from each other and all came to me about it, not the other way around.”
> 
> https://www.cagesideseats.com/platf...happy-womens-tag-title-loss-complaining-floor


----------



## JC00

That account is a parody of the actual SliceWrestling account, which is a shitty clickbait "has a source in wwe" account.


----------



## Penny07

Jersey said:


> I'm not buying this but whatevs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122633332720902144
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122563344119017472












Yeah I find that hard to buy. I Think this account was exagerrating for effect. has 45 followers, so clearly looking for more attention. From reports I have read from trustworthy sources, Alexa is great backstage everyone gets on well with her. Considering she is willing to put over pretty much anyone, she put Ember over on her debut match. I well say this is extremely exagerrated.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Her new wwe.com render


----------



## Blisstory

Black Metal said:


> You make my own fandom feel like a failure.


Nah nobody is a failure. I tend to take things to the extreme anyway lol. You should have seen my old Ric Flair collection. The way I look at it I make good money, Im single (thank god) and I have no kids (that I know of) so I can spend money on things that make me happy. Not everyone has that. That entire room is nothing but wrestling collectibles and I have another room dedicated to the SF 49ers, my favorite football team.

Ive got 3 8x10s, 3 signed art works, 2 signed comic books and a signed womens title as well that arent pictured.


----------



## Black Metal

Blisstory said:


> Nah nobody is a failure. I tend to take things to the extreme anyway lol. You should have seen my old Ric Flair collection. The way I look at it I make good money, Im single (thank god) and I have no kids (that I know of) so I can spend money on things that make me happy. Not everyone has that. That entire room is nothing but wrestling collectibles and I have another room dedicated to the SF 49ers, my favorite football team.
> 
> Ive got 3 8x10s, 3 signed art works, 2 signed comic books and a signed womens title as well that arent pictured.


I was mostly joking. I own her glass tumbler from wwe shop, the slam crate figure and her pop vinyl. That's all.


----------



## Blisstory

Black Metal said:


> I was mostly joking. I own her glass tumbler from wwe shop, the slam crate figure and her pop vinyl. That's all.


well looks like I gotta find a tumbler now haha


----------



## Black Metal

Blisstory said:


> well looks like I gotta find a tumbler now haha


Good luck. I went to WWE Shop to link you but it's no longer on there?!


----------



## Penny07

shots from Raw.


----------



## Black Metal

Penny07 said:


> shots from Raw.


Boop.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Rabum Alal

She is looking so cute between all of them.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she has the best ddt in the company - she just makes it look so deadly!



















and of course she was the highlight of raw last night. If she had been properly prepared she would have destroyed naomi


----------



## metallon

Rabum Alal said:


> She is looking so cute between all of them.


And she is having more charisma than all four of them combined!


----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers

One of my favorite pictures from last night:


----------



## Zappers

From that video she did after RAW.










"I don't know why I'm looking at my shoe" ..... then goes right back into character ..... adorable.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> From that video she did after RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know why I'm looking at my shoe" ..... then goes right back into character ..... adorable.


Gets you thinking though, Don't you think it's odd she was less Heelish than she usually is you know what I mean when we've seen so many Bliss interviews and she's never been tame like that it's like they can't really decide whether to turn her or not.


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## stingerstyles4112

Zappers said:


> One of my favorite pictures from last night:


Good lord!

This is the definition of "smoldering."


----------



## KC Armstrong

in Vegas


----------



## Penny07

....


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Blissfit85

Don't care what anyone says. She is the most beautiful woman of all time, period.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

She's at that thing tonight? That's cool I guess. Is she there as herself or for WWE PR?


----------



## Blissaholic

Black Metal said:


> She's at that thing tonight? That's cool I guess. Is she there as herself or for WWE PR?



She is there with 3 WWE employees, so it's a fun work trip.


----------



## KC Armstrong

OH MY GOD!

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

God is amazing. .....

Thank you. That is all.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Blisstory

she looks so damn good tonight!!!!


----------



## Rabum Alal

Some photos without Getty watermarks, if you need.


----------



## erebos




----------



## lesenfanteribles

Beautiful <3


----------



## KC Armstrong

Braun Strowman approves.

:duck
















Rabum Alal said:


> Some photos without Getty watermarks, if you need.



YES! Hate those watermarks. Post every pic you can find!


----------



## erebos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123763367292874753


----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

You know that steakhouse has shown several pictures of other wrestlers very recently and in the past. WWE must have a deal with the connecting hotel for vacation stay and events.


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

my heart just stopped  










she suits pink hair so well <3


----------



## Penny07

Alexa V Becky tonight at a House Show


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## Zappers

New one (to me) I didn't see before:


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong

Backstage with D-Von. I can appreciate trolling idiots on the internet, but the best thing is probably still to just ignore them.


----------



## erebos




----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/KindlyCharmingIriomotecat.webm


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

iconic look - pigtails!

only she could make them look this good.


----------



## KC Armstrong

5 years since her NXT debut


----------



## Blissfit85

KC Armstrong said:


> 5 years since her NXT debut


Humble beginnings.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> 5 years since her NXT debut


What a baby!


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Another one from a few weeks ago when she was in Vegas.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Lenny Leonard said:


>


If only!!

What an episode that would be :lol


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

wow, even when busy on the road she looks perfect ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> wow, even when busy on the road she looks perfect ❤❤❤❤❤


She gives off a laid-back vibe to me.


----------



## Penny07




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Penny07

Some shots.


----------



## Penny07




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Alexa posted this herself. What a little tease >


----------



## JC00

https://giant.gfycat.com/ShamefulNeatAlbatross.webm


----------



## Rabum Alal

I think the keyword here is *Ready*


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Penny07




----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/CluelessBrightHairstreakbutterfly.webm


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

Penny07 said:


> Some shots.


random question, but what brand are those shoes she wearing?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> random question, but what brand are those shoes she wearing?


No idea. But with this new Wild Card rule, they could be on any brand!!

Bad joke.

I'll see myself out.


----------



## erebos

TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> random question, but what brand are those shoes she wearing?


It must be Champs Sports.


----------



## Cowabunga

Sorry for postign an image we've all seen countless times already, but to me this will always be her most iconic image. Does anyone else think this as well? And there's also something very naughty and hot about Harley Quinn Alexa. 

This image of her just drives me nuts, know what I mean?


----------



## Zappers

Cowabunga said:


> Sorry for postign an image we've all seen countless times already, but to me this will always be her most iconic image. Does anyone else think this as well? And there's also something very naughty and hot about Harley Quinn Alexa.
> 
> This image of her just drives me nuts, know what I mean?


It's what on all her merch. Or most of it anyways. Never understood why she didn't bring out this look again. Little known fact, she only did this exact look I think 2 times. One at Backlash, and then the following Smackdown. Then put it on the shelf.


----------



## Penny07

Zappers said:


> It's what on all her merch. Or most of it anyways. Never understood why she didn't bring out this look again. Little known fact, she only did this exact look I think 2 times. One at Backlash, and then the following Smackdown. Then put it on the shelf.


Could be wrong, but I heard Vince was getting heat from the Copyright of the Harley Quinn Branding Rights. 

And yes it was Champ Sports


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128056707261898752


----------



## Black Metal

Never seen this before.


----------



## Cowabunga

Zappers said:


> It's what on all her merch. Or most of it anyways. Never understood why she didn't bring out this look again. Little known fact, she only did this exact look I think 2 times. One at Backlash, and then the following Smackdown. Then put it on the shelf.


Shame she didn't wear this style again. I wouldn't be surprised if this look of her was a good alternative for an erectile dysfunction cure. Someone should do a study on that...


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130181879846490112


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Cowabunga

Alexa has great facial expressions. She's really expressive.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


>


<3


----------



## Penny07

Shot from one of her last wrestling matches.


----------



## Penny07

....


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


----------



## Black Metal

*"You know how much I paid for this at the airport?"*









​


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Penny07




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

KC Armstrong said:


>


:hmmm


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

gosh becky, how rude!










oh well, you'll get yours once alexa takes your title.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Penny07

Strowmans very awkward lol. I Think he was just trying to be clever and funny. I doubt their was anything in her coffee cup. prob empty.


----------



## Zappers

Penny07 said:


> Strowmans very awkward lol. I Think he was just trying to be clever and funny. *I doubt their was anything in her coffee cup*. prob empty.


I think there was. She poured the one cup into the other. Remember? Or maybe I got that wrong.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/TheseDangerousEstuarinecrocodile.webm


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Black Metal said:


>


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Love this photo! Two of my favorites!

Noticing Black’s Cult Leader band shirt too


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Flash Back Friday


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Making new friends is healthy.


Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Flash Back Friday


She's so cute here.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

Third wheeling with Mike Rome and his girl at Disney again.

























StylesClash90 said:


> Making new friends is healthy.



They've been friends for a while. Aleister was hanging out with Murphy a lot when they were in NXT.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## metallon

WWE should sign Nessie as a broadcaster! She is really beautiful!


----------



## Zappers

Like I have always said. She has a large fanbase of young kids. ... and she's a heel.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> I have always said. *She has a large fanbase of young kids. ... and she's a heel.*


 People love Bliss.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Penny07




----------



## Jersey

Boss Lady Bliss


----------



## Hangman

Black Metal said:


>


Holy crap that's terrifying.


----------



## Black Metal

Ultron said:


> Holy crap that's terrifying.


That’s rich coming from a guy named Ultron.


----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133453124247662593


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133453124247662593



Continuing to rip off the fans. I know this looks better than a Becky Lynch vs Tamina Snuka promo, but at least that one would be honest.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Something tells me Alexa's current status of not being cleared in the WWE is the furthest thing from her mind in this recent photo.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Now do the resident speculators want to speculate on her dancing to Goofy movie and what it means with her situation? 










https://giant.gfycat.com/CrispEducatedAmericanalligator.webm


----------



## Jersey




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> Something tells me Alexa's current status of not being cleared in the WWE is the furthest thing from her mind in this recent photo.


She shouldn't worry if it's hopefully not that bad fingers crossed, Better to clear your mind and enjoy what you have.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Now do the resident speculators want to speculate on her dancing to Goofy movie and what it means with her situation?



If by "resident speculators" you mean people who point out the obvious, let me answer that question. She's happy to hang out with her best friend she hadn't seen in months.


----------



## Zappers

Pretty cool merch ad. (I posted it in the other thread too)


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


Starbucks should sponsor her.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Black Metal

Such a cutie.


----------



## Zappers

Zero makeup on btw:


----------



## erebos

WWE Shop IG Story


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Mango13 said:


>


If 500,000 morons can sign a petition requesting that HBO redo the last series of Game Of Thrones, what sort of numbers can we get on a petition for Alexa to redo this photo in a thong?


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Penny07

Good to see some viciousness from Bliss.


----------



## Blisstory

I marked so hard when she hit the dropkick...Feels like its been forever since she's gotten physical.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Penny07

Hahaha seems like Nikki is bringing the crazy out of Bliss.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

hopefully it is not long before she can show her astonishing skills in ring again.

on another note the coffee merch is a great idea. she is a merch MACHINE, seriously everything with her name on it sells so well.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

How long before Vince starts auctioning off her soggy trousers???

:vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## Penny07

Rabum Alal said:


>


Shit she looks absolutely devastated her coffee is on the florr. Her expressions :duck.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## metallon

So sad ...


----------



## Zappers




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


>


Haha She's amusing as always she doesn't get enough credit for her sense of humor.


----------



## BringBackTV14

This was at Evolution.... 

https://giant.gfycat.com/HardtofindPoshArkshell.webm


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13

https://i.imgur.com/BywvDqg.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/rWrVQpN.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/RT51YOs.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/ql7iMak.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/KI2KaT6.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Drwy3xh.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/cp7tyLu.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/XQFzb52.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/xqSlEJ7.mp4


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong

Mordecay said:


>



:banderas


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Rabum Alal said:


>


That Twisted Bliss looked painful just by how Charlotte was positioned.


----------



## Mordecay

That ass :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/CluelessDentalAcouchi.webm


----------



## Black Metal

*"Oh what a world."*​


----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Blisstory

I never know which thread to post stuff like this in but I just received 2 more Alexa pieces from Rob Schamberger.


----------



## Black Metal

Blisstory said:


> I never know which thread to post stuff like this in but I just received 2 more Alexa pieces from Rob Schamberger.


I am only familiar with three of the four there so is the A (Evolution promo photo) a new piece?


----------



## Blisstory

Black Metal said:


> I am only familiar with three of the four there so is the A (Evolution promo photo) a new piece?


It is. Its an alphabet series that Rob Schamberger was doing. If you are/were subscribed to his newsletter he sent a private link to purchase it. After 7 days only those who paid got a print. Mine is numbered 4/10

B was Bayley and C was for Cena


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Ha, given no F's.

:duck


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


You got assholes online crying about her not wearing make up. Eff those weirdos.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> You got assholes online crying about her not wearing make up.



I don't even understand what that means. When she's just out and about at home she usually doesn't wear makeup, either. 

Also, when they were visiting that hospital today she did wear makeup because that was an official WWE thing. Totally pointless and irrelevant.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't even understand what that means. When she's just out and about at home she usually doesn't wear makeup, either.
> 
> Also, when they were visiting that hospital today she did wear makeup because that was an official WWE thing. Totally pointless and irrelevant.


 People just looking to ridicule about but Monday or Tuesday they will have a different tune.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> People just looking to ridicule about but Monday or Tuesday they will have a different tune.



Ridicule what? The fact that she looks amazing with zero makeup? Okay. 

This is why I stopped reading all that shit a long time ago. Too many fucking idiots on social media.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Too many fucking idiots on social media.


 Never said social media lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Never said social media lol.



Whatever. Plenty of assholes on this forum and other sites as well. Don't care about any of their dumb fucking opinions.


----------



## Blisstory

The only thing this trip has taught me is that Alexa Bliss is fucking gorgeous even if you put her in a 30gal trash bag.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jimmie Whitaker

Her moods are on point


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> You got assholes online crying about her not wearing make up. Eff those weirdos.


Yeah, she's pretty disgusting with out make up on. I can see their point. :duck


----------



## Zappers

On another note.

Jeez, what did Charlotte and Carmella do to her? LOL I'm kidding.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


Those Ice Blue eyes tho :sodone


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/EnchantedShimmeringGeese.webm


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Whatever. Plenty of assholes on this forum and other sites as well. Don't care about any of their dumb fucking opinions.


----------



## Cowabunga

Mordecay said:


>


Fuck Vince, this is THE most "walk like a boss" walk ever!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


>



Still better than "Hey, did you guys see that people are talking shit about Alexa online?"

What an incredible contribution to the thread. Great stuff, bro.


----------



## Zappers

First picture I saw with head scarf on too. Looks pretty cute here.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


>



This shit is so wrong. That fucking douche Mojo being in the picture makes it even worse.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Much better.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> This shit is so wrong. That fucking *douche *Mojo being in the picture makes it even worse.


The irony










Back on Topic:

After she defeats bayley she'll say this


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

These guys are fucking relentless. Just got off a plane after I don't know how many hours and right away they're sent to do more PR shit.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

Older


----------



## Zappers

Maybe they the baseball game was just a little time off thing.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Maybe they the baseball game was just a little time off thing.



I just assumed it's some kind of PR thing since WWE sends people to games all the time. There's a bunch of WWE folks there. Titus, Jose, Mojo, Corbin, Slater, Hawkins. I doubt they all just spontaneously decided getting off the plane to go to that game, but maybe they did.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

She looks really great here. ... Jose's stupid lean makes it a bad photo to crop. :frown2:










Here: :grin2:


----------



## Rabum Alal

Seems like she is having fun.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Zappers said:


> She looks really great here. ... Jose's stupid lean makes it a bad photo to crop. :frown2:


Not my best work in photoshop, but maybe it will help you.


----------



## Zappers

Rabum Alal said:


> Not my best work in photoshop, but maybe it will help you.


Nice work. It's such a good fan photo of her.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

One from that guy we saw in the baseball game video. This came out excellent. Lucky fan.


----------



## Zappers

LOL


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong

Looks like she traded one jobber for another...


----------



## Penny07

KC Armstrong said:


> Looks like she traded one jobber for another...


Lol what are you implying? Just a photo from what I can see. He was also at that Baseball Game with the other WWE talent.

I mean only a few weeks back I Saw you were suggesting she and Strowman were an item. Cos they were having a meal. And that comment he left sooo. She is also dating EC3... Man who knows but its up to her. Considering how awfuly private she is about her persona lifee...


----------



## erebos




----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> Looks like she traded one jobber for another...



Not sure I understand what you are implying here


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

The faces she makes...










Ha


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Penny07




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Rabum Alal said:


>


Love the focus. Her eyes are always lasered in while performing this move.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


You know what if Alexa had both the Raw/SD women's titles on her shoulder like Becky in that pic, That would be so sig worthy.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal

Mordecay said:


>


Pink leotard.....why wear pants!?

-


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## metallon




----------



## Penny07

metallon said:


>


:homer


----------



## DirectorsCut

Pink leotard was a good look. Wouldn't mind if she changed her ring gear to reflect that look going forward.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

can't wait for her to humiliate that sucker Bayley like she did for most of 2017.










alexa is a queen! and once she wins the SD title nothing will stop her from winning the Raw one as well and being undisputed champ forever!


----------



## Zappers

Err... so yeah.

Gonna get heat on this one. Can't even believe I'm saying this myself. (and to the randoms that look at this thread, I'm a regular that always supports Alexa)

What she wore on SD was a trashy look. That whole pink bodysuit and pants. What the hell was that? Alexa always looks phenomenal. She always dresses cool, fun, but hot. SD wasn't hot, that was street walker. That was definitely not one of her better looks. Should have been just a normal pink top, without the cutout look. Even seemed liked the cameras were barely on her during ringside appearance, Anybody notice that? On SD ... Her hair, face .. the pants .. all fine.... Whatever it's my opinion. I liked the 10,000 other outfits she's worn in ring, backstage, appearances, disney, etc... just not this one.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> Err... so yeah.
> 
> Gonna get heat on this one. Can't even believe I'm saying this myself. (and to the randoms that look at this thread, I'm a regular that always supports Alexa)
> 
> What she wore on SD was a trashy look. That whole pink bodysuit and pants. What the hell was that? Alexa always looks phenomenal. She always dresses cool, fun, but hot. SD wasn't hot, that was street walker. That was definitely not one of her better looks. Should have been just a normal pink top, without the cutout look. Even seemed liked the cameras were barely on her during ringside appearance, Anybody notice that? On SD ... Her hair, face .. the pants .. all fine.... Whatever it's my opinion. I liked the 10,000 other outfits she's worn in ring, backstage, appearances, disney, etc... just not this one.


It was okay lol anything she wears is great on her no big deal.


----------



## Zappers

StylesClash90 said:


> It was okay lol anything she wears is great on her no big deal.


Yeah, no big deal. I'm just bored. Just had an opinion about the outfit. I thought she looked beautiful, hair , make up ... the colors pink/black. The pants that she always looks great in. Just would have scraped that high cut look on the sides, it wasn't flattering to her imho.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Penny07

Zappers said:


> Err... so yeah.
> 
> Gonna get heat on this one. Can't even believe I'm saying this myself. (and to the randoms that look at this thread, I'm a regular that always supports Alexa)
> 
> What she wore on SD was a trashy look. That whole pink bodysuit and pants. What the hell was that? Alexa always looks phenomenal. She always dresses cool, fun, but hot. SD wasn't hot, that was street walker. That was definitely not one of her better looks. Should have been just a normal pink top, without the cutout look. Even seemed liked the cameras were barely on her during ringside appearance, Anybody notice that? On SD ... Her hair, face .. the pants .. all fine.... Whatever it's my opinion. I liked the 10,000 other outfits she's worn in ring, backstage, appearances, disney, etc... just not this one.


I thought it was one of her best looks ever, hot as hell.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Check out NXT. There been same ad for shows to come including 365, but this time with new shot and some words from Alexa.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> Err... so yeah.
> 
> Gonna get heat on this one. Can't even believe I'm saying this myself. (and to the randoms that look at this thread, I'm a regular that always supports Alexa)
> 
> What she wore on SD was a trashy look. That whole pink bodysuit and pants. What the hell was that? Alexa always looks phenomenal. She always dresses cool, fun, but hot. SD wasn't hot, that was street walker. That was definitely not one of her better looks. Should have been just a normal pink top, without the cutout look. Even seemed liked the cameras were barely on her during ringside appearance, Anybody notice that? On SD ... Her hair, face .. the pants .. all fine.... Whatever it's my opinion. I liked the 10,000 other outfits she's worn in ring, backstage, appearances, disney, etc... just not this one.


If Alexa ever goes missing, I think this thread should be the first place the authorities start looking for clues.

Why in the blue hell do you feel so strongly about one outfit that she wore once? A little creepy no?


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Zappers

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> If Alexa ever goes missing, I think this thread should be the first place the authorities start looking for clues.
> 
> Why in the blue hell do you feel so strongly about one outfit that she wore once? A little creepy no?


No. I think my two posts explain my opinion. There was zero creepy about it. Commented on how she looked on SD, plus I gave props to 90% of her look that night. How somebody would look at my comment/opinion and think the authorities should start looking into is bizarre. Whoa, Lieutenant, we got our suspect lead, here's someone that is mentioning a fashion faux pas.
:duck

Now as far as creepy, I'm sure the FBI would investigate you, you have enough perverted and deviant comments towards the women of the WWE on these forums that would make Ted Bundy proud.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> No. I think my two posts explain my opinion. There was zero creepy about it. Commented on how she looked on SD, plus I gave props to 90% of her look that night. How somebody would look at my comment/opinion and think the authorities should start looking into is bizarre. Whoa, Lieutenant, we got our suspect lead, here's someone that is mentioning a fashion faux pas.
> :duck
> 
> *Now as far as creepy, I'm sure the FBI would investigate you, you have enough perverted and deviant comments towards the women of the WWE on these forums that would make Ted Bundy proud.*


Yeah, because i'm the one that writes a whining paragraph because I didn't like 10% of an outfit that someone was wearing..........

So you've looked back at all my previous posts and comments have you? That's not weird at all. Please show me one comment I have made that is anywhere near as creepy as some of the shit you come out with about Alexa. It's verging on stalking sometimes


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> So you've looked back at all my previous posts and comments have you?




Huh? I didn't look back anything. Paranoid much?


----------



## Zappers

Rabum Alal said:


>


That's fantastic.


----------



## #BestForBusiness

Lord, please give me just 30 seconds with Alexa Bliss; that's all I would need :homer


----------



## Penny07

Zappers said:


> No. I think my two posts explain my opinion. There was zero creepy about it. Commented on how she looked on SD, plus I gave props to 90% of her look that night. How somebody would look at my comment/opinion and think the authorities should start looking into is bizarre. Whoa, Lieutenant, we got our suspect lead, here's someone that is mentioning *a fashion faux pas.*
> :duck
> 
> Now as far as creepy, I'm sure the FBI would investigate you, you have enough perverted and deviant comments towards the women of the WWE on these forums that would make Ted Bundy proud.


Well that is the point, it is purley subjective.


----------



## Zappers

Fan art. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

#BestForBusiness said:


> Lord, please give me just 30 seconds with Alexa Bliss; that's all I would need :homer


Careful with comments like this. Someone in this thread might accuse you of being a perverted deviant! :lol


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

In Canada today.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Err... so yeah.
> 
> Gonna get heat on this one. Can't even believe I'm saying this myself. (and to the randoms that look at this thread, I'm a regular that always supports Alexa)
> 
> What she wore on SD was a trashy look. That whole pink bodysuit and pants. What the hell was that? Alexa always looks phenomenal. She always dresses cool, fun, but hot. SD wasn't hot, that was street walker. That was definitely not one of her better looks. Should have been just a normal pink top, without the cutout look. Even seemed liked the cameras were barely on her during ringside appearance, Anybody notice that? On SD ... Her hair, face .. the pants .. all fine.... Whatever it's my opinion. I liked the 10,000 other outfits she's worn in ring, backstage, appearances, disney, etc... just not this one.



I respectfully disagree. It's one of the hottest things I've seen in quite some time.

Looks like the people agree with me. That SmackDown slideshow is her most liked instagram post ever.

:duck


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I respectfully disagree. It's one of the hottest things I've seen in quite some time.
> 
> Looks like the people agree with me. That SmackDown slideshow is her most liked instagram post ever.
> 
> :duck


Yep. Most likes. Shocking that guys liked some photo of a wrestler in a thong bodysuit. I wonder why that backstage segment with her in the dressing room broke the internet too. Come on, the single photo from gay pride shoot the wrestlers did, got a ton likes, and that just happened. Maybe she should have worn a thong there too. Go for the record.

And you respectfully disagreed? I said she looked beautiful, face, hair, make up, the colors , pants... Just one part I didn't think was flattering on her. It's the TOTAL package that is making people love that outfit. Everything, especially her face that's selling the entire thing. She looks like a million bucks. If it was a normal top, or even a cut off, she would be on the cover of Glamour Magazine, etc.... Who knows, maybe she'll start a trend, and women will start wearing non matching outfits specifically like that. And we will one day come back here and say Alexa started it all.


----------



## Penny07

Zappers said:


> Yep. Most likes. Shocking that guys liked some photo of a wrestler in a thong bodysuit. I wonder why that backstage segment with her in the dressing room broke the internet too. Come on, the single photo from gay pride shoot the wrestlers did, got a ton likes, and that just happened. Maybe she should have worn a thong there too. Go for the record.
> 
> And you respectfully disagreed? I said she looked beautiful, face, hair, make up, the colors , pants... Just one part I didn't think was flattering on her. It's the TOTAL package that is making people love that outfit. Everything, especially her face that's selling the entire thing. She looks like a million bucks. If it was a normal top, or even a cut off, she would be on the cover of Glamour Magazine, etc.... Who knows, *maybe she'll start a trend, and women will start wearing non matching outfits specifically like *that. And we will one day come back here and say Alexa started it all.


Yeah I don't think she is the first women to wear latex on TV man :lol. She is wearing a tight pink top, and tight leather pants. I am not sure she is creating a trend or anything.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> And you respectfully disagreed? I said she looked beautiful, face, hair, make up, the colors , pants... Just one part I didn't think was flattering on her.



You said the look was "trashy". I didn't think it was trashy, so I disagree with you.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> You said the look was "trashy". I didn't think it was trashy, so I disagree with you.


Fair enough. Btw, welcome back ... haven't seen you on the forum last few days. Alexa healthy, back in the ring. Things are looking positive.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Fair enough. Btw, welcome back ... haven't seen you on the forum last few days. Alexa healthy, back in the ring. Things are looking positive.



Was off the grid for a few days. Wasn't exactly thrilled about it, especially now that I see what I've missed. Got some catching up to do.

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Penny07




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Look at how majestic she is in motion.










Also, I love how Alexa's brilliance transcends brands and she will win Smackdown title as a Raw competitor (before winning the Raw belt as well, of course). They know she can carry both shows on her back at the same time - and do a way better job of it than Lynch.


----------



## Rabum Alal

One year


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


The dream team :sodone :sodone


----------



## Zappers

Salt Lake, Utah Sunday.


----------



## Zappers

LOL, she's so proud of herself.


----------



## Cowabunga

Rabum Alal said:


> One year


If God is a woman I bet she looks like Alexa.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Cowabunga said:


> If God is a woman I bet she looks like Alexa.


She don't call herself Goddess for nothing.


----------



## Jersey

She should bring this attire back out.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Squeezing her big fake tits together.​
https://giant.gfycat.com/MatureConventionalAmazonparrot.webm*


----------



## Penny07

^Um Okay...


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

cute lil' blooper from RAW.








who is that RUDE imbecile who disrupted her entrance? fire him!


----------



## KC Armstrong

My Ignore List keeps growing. Acting like a civilized human being seems to be a real challenge for certain people.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

KC Armstrong said:


> My Ignore List keeps growing. Acting like a civilized human being seems to be a real challenge for certain people.


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


>


She's too kind.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> cute lil' blooper from RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is that RUDE imbecile who disrupted her entrance? fire him!


Glad she was paying attention. That was closer then what it appeared on TV. Could have tripped.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Cowabunga

Alexa last night was just... :mark:


----------



## Zappers

I like the old face. :laugh: :loweringangle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> NondescriptWWEfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> cute lil' blooper from RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is that RUDE imbecile who disrupted her entrance? fire him!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad she was paying attention. That was closer then what it appeared on TV. Could have tripped.
Click to expand...

Yeah that guy was so lucky he didn't get a verbal.


----------



## Asuka842




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

gosh, she carries herself with such class. THIS is how a champ should dress when representing her brand, not some oversized t shirt and jeans. what an elegant, immaculate lady.


----------



## Jersey

That was a dope segment.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


:zayn


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Serious question. How does this forum not have any Alexa Bliss Smilies or Gifs in the list?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> Serious question. How does this forum not have any Alexa Bliss Smilies or Gifs in the list?


There is one:

:rude

Only one I could see though


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Serious question. How does this forum not have any Alexa Bliss Smilies or Gifs in the list?


People to lazy to make more.


----------



## Zappers

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> There is one:
> 
> :rude
> 
> Only one I could see though


Oh yeah, that one. Forgot. At the very least, there should be a couple more. Her popularity warrants it imho. Becky's got at least six.



Jersey said:


> People to lazy to make more.


Btw, did you make those gifs you just posted? If so, excellent work. Very clear, good quality.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> Oh yeah, that one. Forgot. *At the very least, there should be a couple more. Her popularity warrants it imho.* Becky's got at least six.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, did you make those gifs you just posted? If so, excellent work. Very clear, good quality.


I don't disagree. There are more of AJ Lee and Nikki Bella than there are of Bliss and neither of them work for WWE anymore.

Would also make sense to have more GIFs and smilies of the more expressive people. Alexa certainly falls into that category


----------



## Rabum Alal

Don't even need to make them. There been several awesome reaction gifs for Evolution and Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Btw, did you make those gifs you just posted? If so, excellent work. Very clear, good quality.


Nah all tumblr.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Hopefully WWE throws her a big celebration like this one after her victory at SG so she can rub it in Bayley's face!


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Serious question. How does this forum not have any Alexa Bliss Smilies or Gifs in the list?


 We have gif makers who partake in this thread who don't make gif, I don't understand but


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Penny07

The Judas Effect said:


>


I don't think Alexa is booked to win the belt. But if she does if that actually happens :lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she oozes charisma even when she doesn't talk. why isn't she in movies?!?!?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

can't wait for her to walk down the ramp like this after Stomping bayley's face into the mud on PPV.










(oops double post - oh well Alexa deserves all the posts in the world praising her)


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> We have gif makers who partake in this thread who don't make gif, I don't understand but


Calling me out?


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Calling me out?


Does the shoe fit?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> she oozes charisma even when she doesn't talk. why isn't she in movies?!?!?


Who said she won't cross over sometime later down the line?


----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> Does the shoe fit?


You harass me in messages for it so yes.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> You harass me in messages for it so yes.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I really hope she takes the belt off of Bayley. I'd say it might cause a stir on here, but not sure that many people really care about Bayley all that much.


----------



## Jersey

Rick Sanchez said:


> I really hope she takes the belt off of Bayley.


That's the best move.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## #BestForBusiness

Alexa Bliss before she got famous. You can just tell how much she's grown, physically and the way she acts.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I wish some people wouldn't post those snippets now I can't wait any longer.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

StylesClash90 said:


> I wish some people wouldn't post those snippets now I can't wait any longer.



FYI: These 3 clips posted on the WWE YouTube channel are bonus clips, so they won't be exactly like that in the actual documentary.


----------



## BringBackTV14

I like when people claim Alexa is only liked by a few of the women in WWE and then you see stuff like this.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blisstory

BringBackTV14 said:


> I like when people claim Alexa is only liked by a few of the women in WWE and then you see stuff like this.


Im not sure why anyone would think shes unliked. The only woman there's ever been any visual/storyline beef with that hasnt been squashed from outside of the ring is with Sasha. 

Then again, its usually Sasha fans saying shes disliked by everyone so...there ya go


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> I like when people claim Alexa is only liked by a few of the women in WWE and then you see stuff like this.


Who's the other blonde?


----------



## Black Metal

Man I can’t wait for this!

Outside of her match with Bayley this is definitely more important and interesting than the PPV.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Who's the other blonde?


I'm hate to ask. Who is the red head? Maybe is super obvious to others, but I'm embarrassed to say I can't tell from that super short clip.



KC Armstrong said:


> FYI: These 3 clips posted on the WWE YouTube channel are bonus clips, so they won't be exactly like that in the actual documentary.


Well that's like 6 minutes of bonus clips. I hope this thing is gonna be a full hour 365 special. Plus the "clips" they are showing seem like they should be part of the special. Especially the Evolution one, how that's a "bonus" clip is beyond me. It's a pivotal clip.


----------



## Penny07

Zappers said:


> I'm hate to ask. Who is the red head? Maybe is super obvious to others, but I'm embarrassed to say I can't tell from that super short clip.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's like 6 minutes of bonus clips. I hope this thing is gonna be a full hour 365 special. Plus the "clips" they are showing seem like they should be part of the special. Especially the Evolution one, how that's a "bonus" clip is beyond me. It's a pivotal clip.


They are just teaser clips. Like two part trailers to a movie.


----------



## Zappers

Penny07 said:


> They are just teaser clips. Like two part trailers to a movie.


So all that is seen in those "bonus clips" will be in the 365 special Sunday?


----------



## sara sad

Zappers said:


> I'm hate to ask. Who is the red head? Maybe is super obvious to others, but I'm embarrassed to say I can't tell from that super short clip.


Ruby Riott.


----------



## Zappers

sara sad said:


> Ruby Riott.


Thanks, just didn't look like her. But yes the tattoos. Don't remember her with a long ponytail like that.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> I'm hate to ask. Who is the red head? Maybe is super obvious to others, but I'm embarrassed to say I can't tell from that super short clip.


Looks like Ruby Riott.


----------



## Jersey

:brock4 :brock4	:brock4 :brock4


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

KC Armstrong said:


>


She's pretty cheerful for someone who had to deal with injuries depriving her of a dream match at Evolution and such.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nice to see Teddy and Izzy get some screen time in the documentary.


----------



## Black Metal

Alexa is on this. Start watching around the 8:30 mark.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

what a shame, Alexa dominated that bout and her dummy of a sidekick ruined it. oh well, I suppose it makes sense to delay her big win until a meaningful PPV...


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Rabum Alal

Looking good as my new phone wallpaper.


----------



## Jersey

She'll most likely become champ at Summerslam so nothing to worry about.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Rabum Alal said:


> Looking good as my new phone wallpaper.


Looks sick as fuck.


----------



## Penny07

BringBackTV14 said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


IS his where she introduces her coffee gimmick idea to Vince :duck. Vince clearly loves Lexi though. Watching parts of that, she seems to be adored by mostly everyone.


----------



## Penny07




----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

an ingenious move to win! she pinned 2 ex champions in about a 10 minute time span!

  undisputed champ here we come


----------



## Alvaro

it's my impression or alexa got a lip piercing??


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Alvaro said:


> it's my impression or alexa got a lip piercing??


yep looks damn good on her! she has a few including these lil' back piercings


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looks like a BAD ASS in this ring gear 










I can't wait for her big title coronation. these wins on raw show we are moving in the right direction!


----------



## Zappers

Alvaro said:


> it's my impression or alexa got a lip piercing??





NondescriptWWEfan said:


> yep looks damn good on her!


Think it's a stick on jewel. She didn't have it on in the make up chair at RAW. Didn't have it on the morning of the PPV. So unless she keeps taking it out and putting it back in. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Not gonna lie that Daria used to slap.


----------



## Zappers

Ok, so my assumption was right. ...... that was a stick on my friends.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

prepare to see THIS move ending Bayley's title reign!

oh, what a great two days for alexa. beats 2 ex-champions with hardly any help, then nikki rights her wrong from sunday and pins bayley clean (oh lord bayley fans will be seething).


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal

KC Armstrong said:


>


Little girl with big appetite.

:duck

She is adorable.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## BringBackTV14

Looks like @KC Armstrong ended up being wrong about her not being on the China/Japan tour


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she's so confident and dominant. I can't wait for her to be the proud champion SD! needs.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

LOL, she doesn't like it.


----------



## Zappers

:duck

Adorable....


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Looks like @KC Armstrong ended up being wrong about her not being on the China/Japan tour



When did I say that? Before she was cleared to wrestle again a few weeks ago, genius?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

KC Armstrong said:


> My Ignore List keeps growing. Acting like a civilized human being seems to be a real challenge for certain people.





KC Armstrong said:


> When did I say that? Before she was cleared to wrestle again a few weeks ago, genius?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

my awesome Truly Blissed shirt came today 










she is a merch machine. possiby wwe's biggest ever including even john cena - you could sell freakin' alexa bliss golf balls and they would sell well.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>


Love Bill Hicks. Wish he didn't die so young


----------



## Jersey

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> my awesome Truly Blissed shirt came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is a merch machine. possiby wwe's biggest ever including even john cena - you could sell freakin' alexa bliss golf balls and they would sell well.


----------



## Rabum Alal

Singapore


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Singapore


----------



## Jersey

Bliss @ 6:23


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> my awesome Truly Blissed shirt came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is a merch machine. possiby wwe's biggest ever including even john cena - you could sell freakin' alexa bliss golf balls and they would sell well.


Wow no lie but I got the same shirt this Tuesday, Isn't it great I think it's her best looking official merch shirt so far.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


>


Should be the new "OH!" Surprised reaction photo.


----------



## BringBackTV14

https://giant.gfycat.com/LinedTenderCuckoo.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TornRectangularKodiakbear.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SkinnyNaiveGoldfinch.webm


----------



## Zappers

Those eyes....


----------



## Zappers

An updated one without the bars:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

cant wait for this level of smug on RAW after she wins both belts.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

that jacket! how does she pull off every look so well!?!










i'd buy a bliss leather jacket in no time


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

StylesClash90 said:


> Wow no lie but I got the same shirt this Tuesday, Isn't it great I think it's her best looking official merch shirt so far.


I also have this one which I think is my fave - cashing in!



















er.. i think lexi wore it better. <3


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## erebos




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong

Singapore


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Those eyes....


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos

That's it!


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

her wm33 attire is underrated - this was the first ppv i'd bought in years and i was enamoured with Lexi after seeing her here, which made me interested in wwe again.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

oh lol. rewatching that match and we got this legendary gif.  










she's a master of storytelling in the ring AND can make the audience laugh.


----------



## sara sad

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> her wm33 attire is underrated


Agreed. I still don't understand why she only wore that gear twice(WM and the SD after) maybe because it's a Mania gear she want to keep it special? but then again she wore her WM 34 gear so many time so maybe not.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

bayley's going to have to deal with a lot of this after ER. 










make room for the champ! alexa takes priority!


----------



## Jersey

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> her wm33 attire is underrated - this was the first ppv i'd bought in years and i was enamoured with Lexi after seeing her here, which made me interested in wwe again.


Yeah it's very underrated. It was a great cosplay of the riddler.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos

Looks like Lexi got a laceration.


----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


> Looks like Lexi got a laceration.



Doesn't look too bad. I'm more worried about her left hand. She wasn't wearing that thing during the first 2 Asia shows.


----------



## Zappers

the full match (from a distance, but better than nothing)

I don't see her being hampered by her wrist in this match, so maybe it's just a small thing she has. Like a mild sprain or soreness. Also don't see where the cut on her forehead happened. But it must be before she slaps Asuka. (9:30) The "still picture" show, she has the cut then. (the picture with her saying wait a minute, pointing her finger) Maybe it was when Asuka came down on Alexa, running into the corner right before. Asuka butt slid across top part of Alexa.(9:13) :shrug

Bottom line it was a good match. Had everything. Why they don't have matches like this on RAW. Even the humor, Alexa screamed when she ran out of the ring from Asuka after slapping her. LOL


----------



## Blissfit85

KC Armstrong said:


> Doesn't look too bad. I'm more worried about her left hand. She wasn't wearing that thing during the first 2 Asia shows.


I hate to say this but she is becoming injury prone, shame.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

A laceration is a skin tissue problem yeah? So it's minor then nothing to worry about.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Bottom line it was a good match. Had everything. Why they don't have matches like this on RAW. Even the humor, Alexa screamed when she ran out of the ring from Asuka after slapping her. LOL



Loved that whole sequence including Alexa screaming while avoiding Asuka's kick. Crowd loved it, too, but I guess on TV they need her to be more mean and not as funny/likeable. Too bad.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Naturally Beautiful


----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> Doesn't look too bad. I'm more worried about her left hand. She wasn't wearing that thing during the first 2 Asia shows.



She wasn't wearing anything on that hand at Disney Sea today, can't be too bad. She's had the hand wrapped like that a few times before iirc, here was one of them












Blissfit85 said:


> I hate to say this but she is becoming injury prone, shame.


Except she's not injury prone. Getting slammed on you head isn't injury prone.


----------



## Cowabunga

BringBackTV14 said:


> She wasn't wearing anything on that hand at Disney Sea today, can't be too bad. She's had the hand wrapped like that a few times before iirc, here was one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she's not injury prone. Getting slammed on you head isn't injury prone.


Might be an out of context photo, but it looks like she's looking at the ref and thinking something not so nice about him as in "man, this guy is griping my wrist a bit too tight. it hurts" :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Except she's not injury prone. Getting slammed on you head isn't injury prone.



Correct. I love that this is becoming the new narrative now because she got fucked up twice by an amateur. Did anyone call Becky injury prone when Nia destroyed her face and took her out of Survivor Series? 

:hmmm


----------



## #BestForBusiness

Mordecay said:


>


:homer wens3 :done :damn


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Loved that whole sequence including Alexa screaming while avoiding Asuka's kick. Crowd loved it, too, but I guess on TV they need her to be more mean and not as funny/likeable. Too bad.


Obviously different culture, but I love how the crowd just sits back and enjoys the match for what it is. Instead of worrying about CM Punk chants and other stupid things.

The oohs and ahhs. They laughed at stuff that was meant to humorous. The respectful clapping for moves/sequences US crowds just ignore. They just don't sit on their hands waiting for a "big moment" or high spot. In other words... they get it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Obviously different culture, but I love how the crowd just sits back and enjoys the match for what it is. Instead of worrying about CM Punk chants and other stupid things.
> 
> The oohs and ahhs. They laughed at stuff that was meant to humorous. The respectful clapping for moves/sequences US crowds just ignore. They just don't sit on their hands waiting for a "big moment" or high spot. In other words... they get it.



I totally agree. Way better than these asshole crowds who constantly try to get themselves over and think the show is all about them. 

I bet they don't chant 'WHAT' during promos, either.


----------



## Black Metal

IWC is toxic and I find most of the people who beat their chest about "being right" about "what's good" and "what isn't" pretty abhorrent. Not sure how or why I ended up on this forum either, since a good chunk is people like that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

That's a pretty nice scratch.


----------



## Zappers

Jeez... take care of that Alexa.  Put, healing ointment asap.


----------



## Blisstory

She got Abdullah the Butchered and is still perfect looking


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> IWC is toxic and I find most of the people who beat their chest about "being right" about "what's good" and "what isn't" pretty abhorrent. Not sure how or why I ended up on this forum either, since a good chunk is people like that.



That's fine. I still think chanting CM Punk/What/other disrespectful shit at a WWE show is not a sign of intelligence. Sorry.


----------



## Black Metal

KC Armstrong said:


> That's fine. I still think chanting CM Punk/What/other disrespectful shit at a WWE show is not a sign of intelligence. Sorry.


It's not. I dumbed down usage of a lot on here after AEW's events. It's gotten...worse.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Black Metal said:


> It's not. I dumbed down usage of a lot on here after AEW's events. It's gotten...worse.



Who needs all that? I assume they're celebrating the fact that a new company is finally bringing back the one thing we needed in pro wrestling... chair shots to the head... 

:lbjwut


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> IWC is toxic and I find most of the people who beat their chest about "being right" about "what's good" and "what isn't" pretty abhorrent.


 That's everyone on this forum including yourself so.......


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she's truly a masterful storyteller in the ring 










- from her match with charlotte. she is great at conveying so many emotions.

oh and for fun, some bonus cuteness:


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


> That's everyone on this forum including yourself so.......


I'm a golden child, don't lump me with the coal, peasant.


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> I'm a golden child, don't lump me with the coal, peasant.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

damn right she should be cocky. cant wait for her to rub FAIL-ley's nose in the dirt after she beats her up at ER.


----------



## Zappers

:laugh:


----------



## Blissfit85

Zappers said:


> :laugh:


Showing Becky who's boss.:smile2:


----------



## Zappers

Sorry, can't get enough of these Asian tour match pics... They have to be some of the better "house show" photos I've seen in a while. Most of they are very clear. Maybe over there they are allowed to bring good SLR cameras to events. In the US, they restrict these and have to rely on camera phones mostly.


----------



## Zappers

Blissfit85 said:


> Showing Becky who's boss.:smile2:


LOL, throwing that look....




























Asuka got some too...


----------



## Zappers

This one is excellent, whoever took this couldn't take that shot again if they tried. Perfect timing:










And this one (I posted before) is my favorite of the whole tour:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cool pics here it's always going to be a little strange she wears less makeup during live shows.


----------



## Jersey

StylesClash90 said:


> Cool pics here it's always going to be a little strange she wears less makeup during live shows.


Why? I like it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pics here it's always going to be a little strange she wears less makeup during live shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I like it.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with it just that it seems the company expects them to doll up when anything is broadcasted even if they are naturally beautiful.


----------



## Cowabunga

What about this video on her youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NchRmYAcx_s

She was like 21-22 here. Pretty young. First time I saw her out of character in a video. I know wrestling isn't real and all, but I'm so used to her playing a mean girl type of character that it took me a bit by surprise watching her in this video. She seems like a pretty nice girl irl.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

nikki wins with a big assist from lexi. that'll show RUDE carmella not to interrupt!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Cowabunga said:


> What about this video on her youtube channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NchRmYAcx_s
> 
> She was like 21-22 here. Pretty young. First time I saw her out of character in a video. I know wrestling isn't real and all, but I'm so used to her playing a mean girl type of character that it took me a bit by surprise watching her in this video. She seems like a pretty nice girl irl.


I'll take your word about not seeing Alexa "out of character" before. Imo, it's the best thing about her, her skill at performing, and why her TV persona is so great. But, yes Alexa has done several videos like this. In fact all her interviews are completely out of character too. Check them out.

one small example of hundreds:


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Cowabunga

Alexa related tweets always spike up my engagement rate on Twitter. If this isn't a sign that she's a big star and a legend in the making I dunno what it is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cowabunga said:


> Alexa related tweets always spike up my engagement rate on Twitter. If this isn't a sign that she's a big star and a legend in the making I dunno what it is.


She's already made a big enough mark to get a spot in the HOF so no surprise there.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she's so elegant. whatever look she chooses she wears it with such.... pizzazz.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

:sodone


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

I like how even though she isn't a big fan of sasha irl (cant blame her, sounds like she's a drama queen) they have good chemistry and their feuds produced good moments.


----------



## Samuel Ochoa

Ass just fire, goosebumps.


----------



## Blissfit85

Samuel Ochoa said:


> Ass just fire, goosebumps.


Wut?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

found this super-smug promo from after extreme rules 18.

shes freaking in love with herself here. <3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

mfw someone tells me charlotte is the best women's champ ever


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Penny07




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

her facial expressions are the best <3. what a great performer.

and she looks ravishing in that jacket <3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Possible re-posts, but I had to bring these up because of how deliciously evil she comes off in them >:





















Jersey said:


>


Now that she and Murphy are done, Team Little Big needs to reunite for the sake of combating the unfortunate cringe being brought about by The Man and her cuckboi BF.


----------



## Jersey

.


----------



## Penny07

Yeah add me to wtf lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Now that she and Murphy are done, Team Little Big needs to reunite for the sake of combating the unfortunate cringe being brought about by The Man and her cuckboi BF.



I agree that the Becky-Rollins stuff is cringeworthy as hell, but still...

:lbjwut


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

KC Armstrong said:


> I agree that the Becky-Rollins stuff is cringeworthy as hell, but still...
> 
> :lbjwut


Seeing as how entertaining they were, what's confusing to you about Team Little Big reuniting? :hmm


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Seeing as how entertaining they were, what's confusing to you about Team Little Big reuniting? :hmm



Oh I'd love to see more Bliss/Strowman stuff on TV. I just didn't understand why you brought up Murphy in that context. 


By the way, how much do you love this new shirt? Poor Rollins.

:duck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

KC Armstrong said:


> Oh I'd love to see more Bliss/Strowman stuff on TV. I just didn't understand why you brought up Murphy in that context.
> 
> 
> By the way, how much do you love this new shirt? Poor Rollins.
> 
> :duck


Because someone has to mention him or else he'll wind up on a milk carton, since he says he's some kind of secret or some such nonsense. 8*D

And Seth already came off like a cunt with his comments about Moxley and Ospreay. So what better way to confirm that he has a cunt instead of a dick by creating a shirt that simultaneously emasculates him and sounds gay as hell? :lmao


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## Zappers

Really good one I don't remember seeing:


----------



## Penny07




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

her changing look over the years










all the endeavours she has dipped her toes in (modelling, bodybuilding, wrestling) she has excelled at. i bet she'd be a great actress too.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

^
Same photo. But with a back shot too.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

hiac '18:



















whoa, she made this match really entertaining. Blissbliss is so much better a performer than Lousy it's not even funny. she carried this fight on her back, and we got some hilarious moments.


----------



## Cowabunga

Her facial expressions are great. It's little things like that that make her so great haha


----------



## Zappers

The full shots:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> The full shots:


She's into blackcraft devil related shit?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> her changing look over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the endeavours she has dipped her toes in (modelling, bodybuilding, wrestling) she has excelled at. i bet she'd be a great actress too.


The only way Disney can redeem their stream of flaccid live action remakes is to cast her as Elsa.

:ayoade


----------



## Blissfit85

StylesClash90 said:


> She's into blackcraft devil related shit?


Aleister Black might have got her into it. She's friends with him.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Blissfit85 said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's into blackcraft devil related shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Aleister Black might have got her into it. She's friends with him.
Click to expand...

He doesn't come across as being a devil worshipper though, Gimmick related maybe but strange because there is a promotion called Blackcraft wrestling too with a lot of merch, Even Jericho has one.


----------



## Blissfit85

StylesClash90 said:


> He doesn't come across as being a devil worshipper though, Gimmick related maybe but strange because there is a promotion called Blackcraft wrestling too with a lot of merch, Even Jericho has one.


I'm not sure then. I will be very surprised she worship's the devil. Heavens knows why she's wearing that t shirt.


----------



## Zappers

Today. From the pics, seems to be feeling better. :up


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Looks like Goldberg is getting some competition.... Goddess! ...Goddess! ...Goddess!

:duck


----------



## erebos

2nd meeting


----------



## Jersey

erebos said:


>


She really don't be playing about her coffee.


----------



## Blisstory

StylesClash90 said:


> He doesn't come across as being a devil worshipper though, Gimmick related maybe but strange because there is a promotion called Blackcraft wrestling too with a lot of merch, Even Jericho has one.


I googled to see what it was about since I never heard of it. I really hope she just needed a shirt & someone had one laying around. She, like many, are seen as role models for young girls. Personally the one thing I think role models should never "promote" is their religious or political beliefs. Im not a religious person but if I had a daughter I would not want her coming to me saying "Daddy buy me a Blackcraft Cult shirt that says "wrestling is real, god is fake"


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blisstory said:


> I googled to see what it was about since I never heard of it. I really hope she just needed a shirt & someone had one laying around. She, like many, are seen as role models for young girls. Personally the one thing I think role models should never "promote" is their religious or political beliefs. Im not a religious person but if I had a daughter I would not want her coming to me saying "Daddy buy me a Blackcraft Cult shirt that says "wrestling is real, god is fake"



I've read a lot of dumb stuff on this forum, but calling Alexa a devil worshipper and a bad influence on children because she wears some brand that a bunch of WWE folks are wearing, including one of her and Murphy's best friends, is easily #1 on the list. Congratulations. 

Seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## Zappers

Imagine this, already to see Ricochet, and Alexa is the replacement. These two girls are really broken up about it. TEASING .... All kidding aside Alexa really had an effect on these two apparently.


----------



## Blisstory

KC Armstrong said:


> I've read a lot of dumb stuff on this forum, but calling Alexa a devil worshipper and a bad influence on children because she wears some brand that a bunch of WWE folks are wearing, including one of her and Murphy's best friends, is easily #1 on the list. Congratulations.
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck?


Please re-read my post very slowly and very carefully and tell me where I said she was a devil worshiper (I can save you time if you struggle with reading comprehension, I didnt).


----------



## KC Armstrong

Worst. Devil Worshippers. Ever.


----------



## Zappers

Another one I liked from the first signing...


----------



## Penny07

KC Armstrong said:


> Worst. Devil Worshippers. Ever.


LOL. Yeah I don't think either Murphy or Alexa were ever devil worshipers. I think she just likes the brand of clothing.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she's perfect and she knows it


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Another one I liked from the first signing...


That jacket is tough.


----------



## Blissfit85

Blisstory said:


> Please re-read my post very slowly and very carefully and tell me where I said she was a devil worshiper (I can save you time if you struggle with reading comprehension, I didnt).


Neither did I. I said I would be very surprised if she does not that she is. I shouldn't have posted that post. Of course there's no chance that she is one. I was supid.


----------



## Black Metal

StylesClash90 said:


> He doesn't come across as being a devil worshipper though, Gimmick related maybe but strange because there is a promotion called Blackcraft wrestling too with a lot of merch, Even Jericho has one.





Blisstory said:


> I googled to see what it was about since I never heard of it. I really hope she just needed a shirt & someone had one laying around. She, like many, are seen as role models for young girls. Personally the one thing I think role models should never "promote" is their religious or political beliefs. Im not a religious person but if I had a daughter I would not want her coming to me saying "Daddy buy me a Blackcraft Cult shirt that says "wrestling is real, god is fake"


I have 3 Aleister Black Blxck Mass clothing line shirts, Blackcraft Saraya (Paige) and a BCC Reaper vest from the company. 

It's a perfect line for the edgier folks like myself haha. The brand is specifically about clothing items for alternative, gothic, atheism, "Satanism" and witchcraft enthusiasts. 

Alexa is clearly not as satanist and even if she was, cool and I don't know why anyone would even care. 

Satanism that isn't theistic is just an edgy form of atheism mostly.

P.S. I loved seeing her in their merch.


----------



## Penny07

Lol this conversation is absurd. Another day in the Alexa fandom huh :duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cowabunga

I feel like I fall in love every time I enter this thread.


----------



## Black Metal

Cowabunga said:


> I feel like I fall in love every time I enter this thread.


Might wanna get that checked.


----------



## Black Metal

Made a gif from her entrance tonight.


----------



## Penny07

Tonight


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

whoa, my heart just skipped a beat. <3


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cowabunga

Black Metal said:


> Might wanna get that checked.


Seems I might be suffering from Bliss Fever. Not a bad thing to have, though


----------



## Jersey

Een though we all like her heel run but since she lost and we're going into Summerslam I think it's time to pull the trigger on her to become a babyface otherwise Bliss vs Nikki will become a small flame that will get put out.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

WHOA! New york fashion week called, they want their top model back.

what class, her outfits are always impeccable.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Just like the Blue Oyster Cult needed more cowbell, this thread needs more butt pics.

Her outfit was great last night and there was a moment, after she knocked Bayley off the apron and into the steps, where she jumped down to get her. The cameraman was following her all the way (that lucky son of a gun!)


----------



## Jersey

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Just like the Blue Oyster Cult needed more cowbell, this thread needs more butt pics.
> 
> Her outfit was great last night and there was a moment, after she knocked Bayley off the apron and into the steps, where she jumped down to get her. The cameraman was following her all the way (that lucky son of a gun!)


You referring to these? 
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/cdhztx/the_goddass/
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/cdao4b/alexa_bliss_extreme_booty/


----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Penny07

...


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she was the star of the show as usual. made a 30 minute match with 3 chumps entertaining!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Jersey said:


> You referring to these?
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/cdhztx/the_goddass/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/cdao4b/alexa_bliss_extreme_booty/


The first link didn't load anything at the top of the page, maybe it got removed?

The second link wasn't the moment I was referring to, but awesome all the same!


----------



## Jersey

Black Metal said:


> Made a gif from her entrance tonight.


 @Ninja Hedgehogget this fool to make it for you.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Jersey said:


> @Ninja Hedgehogget this fool to make it for you.


Found it! :lol

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/cdfam3/alexa_bliss_extreme_rules_ass/


----------



## Jersey

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Found it! :lol
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/cdfam3/alexa_bliss_extreme_rules_ass/


----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

I'm guessing M.O.B. tonight, correct?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> I'm guessing M.O.B. tonight, correct?


I hope so she needs a back up plan after the tragedy on Raw of letting Natayla go over Alexa for some undisclosed reason.

Canada is not the reason it's a poor excuse.


----------



## Jersey

StylesClash90 said:


> I hope so she needs a back up plan after the tragedy on Raw of letting Natayla go over Alexa for some undisclosed reason.
> 
> Canada is not the reason it's a poor excuse.


 I really don't care for that match anyways but why not pull the trigger on this 









Alexa's healthy now so the match can happen at Summer slam.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so she needs a back up plan after the tragedy on Raw of letting Natayla go over Alexa for some undisclosed reason.
> 
> Canada is not the reason it's a poor excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care for that match anyways but why not pull the trigger on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa's healthy now so the match can happen at Summer slam.
Click to expand...

This made perfect sense I doubt Trish would have refused to out over Lexi, You'd think it was the back up plan months ago knowing the show was in Toronto.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> I'm guessing M.O.B. tonight, correct?


She's in New York. SD is in Massachusetts. Don't think she'll be on. I mean she could probably be there if she got on a plane after that AdWeek panel she did but I just don't see her being on. They have 2 women's tag matches set for tonight and i'm sure Bayley/Charlotte will be started tonight. Unless they are using MOB to start the feud but I don't see them doing that.


----------



## Jersey

StylesClash90 said:


> This made perfect sense I doubt Trish would have refused to out over Lexi, You'd think it was the back up plan months ago knowing the show was in Toronto.


Well tbh Trish did say in a interview that she would put over someone but it has to make sense. Bliss beats Trish thus becoming babyface - passing of the torch in a sense. Both hug while shedding tears and boom Bliss becomes babyface.


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> She's in New York. SD is in Massachusetts. Don't think she'll be on. I mean she could probably be there if she got on a plane after that AdWeek panel she did but I just don't see her being on. They have 2 women's tag matches set for tonight and i'm sure Bayley/Charlotte will be started tonight. Unless they are using MOB to start the feud but I don't see them doing that.



Yeah, she won't be on SmackDown tonight. Even if she wasn't speaking at that event, why would she be on both shows now when she has nothing going on at SummerSlam?

By the way, nice birthday present that WWE gave her. SummerSlam takes place 2 days after Lexi's birthday and their gift to her is an invitation to the Watch Along on YouTube. Awesome.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Whoa....


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/LivelyFearlessHummingbird.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PeriodicFrenchAnkole.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnconsciousQuickCaribou.webm


----------



## Black Metal

Damn looking good in that conference


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Knightmare10880

Penny07 said:


> ...
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/atta...gifs-ca91b8d2-7f15-499c-bcb7-1c81824a343c.jpg


Even when she's all messed up Alexa looks better than most women could ever dream to be.


----------



## Knightmare10880

Black Metal said:


> Damn looking good in that conference


Complete agreement and I love the way she carries herself in those pictures for the videos of fan events, it's clear that Alexis Kaufman has a way of connecting with an audience.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

then vs now (she still looks as beautiful as ever!)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Penny07

....


----------



## Jersey




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

She still looks good


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

hopefully we will get to see her with the raw belt soon! what a megastar, it must be embarrassing to the rest of the roster how much further ahead of them alexa is.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

I love watching her bully and tease bayley.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

:duck

From Columbus today...


----------



## Blisstory

Zappers said:


> From Columbus today...


cant wait to see that at Nashville next week.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looks more radiant than ever in the last few weeks. hope we get a BlissCross tag match on raw


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> :duck
> 
> From Columbus today...


Please tell me she got herself dq'd


----------



## Cowabunga

Jersey said:


>


:redface


----------



## WCWBliss

This woman is gonna give me a heart attack!


----------



## Jersey

WCWBliss said:


> This woman is gonna give me a heart attack!


----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> Please tell me she got herself dq'd


Bayley pinned Charlotte


----------



## KC Armstrong

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone




>


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> Bayley pinned Charlotte


Whew*wipes forehead*


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Damn. This destroyed her previous record held by that insane SmackDown outfit a few weeks ago. #PurelyForTheLikes


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Damn. This destroyed her previous record held by that *insane SmackDown outfit* a few weeks ago.


 Which was?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Which was?


This one


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> This one


Silly me how could I forget.


----------



## r055co

KC Armstrong said:


>


Holly shit!!!!! : O


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Damn. This destroyed her previous record held by that insane SmackDown outfit a few weeks ago.


Actually not shocking at all. Yet the number of "likes" was used back then "as proof" it was the hottest thing ever. Guess not. This current pic shattered it. Which by any standards is not revealing in the slightest, it's a simple semi portrait, but sexy. Everything the former wasn't. And that was the entire point.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Actually not shocking at all. Yet the number of "likes" was used back then "as proof" it was the hottest thing ever. Guess not.


It was, with or without the likes.





Zappers said:


> This current pic shattered it. Which by any standards is not revealing in the slightest



Pretty much the same amount of cleavage in both, so I'm not sure what you're looking at.


----------



## BragicTronson

Taking some pages out of Mandy's Insta playbook, way to go. More tits, less pig.


----------



## Jersey

Tonight becky will be on M.O.B


----------



## Penny07

Raw Reunion


----------



## Rabum Alal

Burger King commercial with Alexa for everyone who didn't see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153461731320115206


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

spectacular and jawdropping looks as usual tonight 



















great improv from lexi to make that dull segment more entertaining.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Your Grace


----------



## BragicTronson

KC never fails us, thx. Keep up the good work, champ.


----------



## Zappers

Rabum Alal said:


>


:duck


Come on seriously. Who's better than her?

Might have mentioned this before(years ago), but *Backlash 2016*. Everyone do your self a favor. Watch the match she's in again.

Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's the Harley Quinn outfit.... but NO, you're all missing out, blinded by the outfit. Go see what she's doing before the match and during the match. She's literally out "acting" everyone there in the ring. While everyone else is standing around(yes standing around blank faced) she's giving faces and saying things to her opponents. She's putting her mark on her soon illustrious career, a mere 2 months into her main roster journey.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


>


I like how she's wearing her own stuff for the commercial.

Wardrobe: We have some ideas on what you can wear for the commercial....

Alexa: Nah, I came prepared. Got it covered.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Did she get another dog? I don't recognize the one behind Frankie.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

whatever the fashion equivalent of a nobel prize is should go to the genius who designed her black attire from SD! a few years ago.

she clearly knows how jawdropping she is, look at that conceited smirk on her face. <3 <3 ❤❤


----------



## Zappers

Holy Toledo!!!


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

good girl vs bad girl ❤❤


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## #BestForBusiness

BringBackTV14 said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


How in the blue hell does she manage 3 dogs and a full-grown pig on her own? Jesus, fuck that.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Araragi

EDIT: Zappers already posted it.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Penny07

#BestForBusiness said:


> How in the blue hell does she manage 3 dogs and a full-grown pig on her own? Jesus, fuck that.


Buddy Murphy looks after them at times despite their split. Her mom too. She has help as do other superstars with animals, being on the road.


----------



## Penny07

If the wrestling thing doesent work out..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154105752317022213


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

I wonder what she's gonna do with her friends when there is no blank space left on her body. Seems like the only activities she knows are Disney and getting tattoos.

:duck


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Penny07

That guy is one of Lexis old friends from Ohio. If anyone was wondering.


----------



## Zappers

Penny07 said:


> That guy is one of Lexis old friends from Ohio. If anyone was wondering.


And he likes men if you were wondering. LOL


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

goodness, her eyes are magical.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

flashback to her record-breaking win of the first ever EC ladies' match. she is literally a pioneer for women's sports and should be celebrated as such. wwe women's wrestling would still be a joke without her.


----------



## Penny07

Zappers said:


> And he likes men if you were wondering. LOL


He does? Good to know.


----------



## BragicTronson

Zappers said:


> And he likes men if you were wondering. LOL





Penny07 said:


> He does? Good to know.



Or he swings both ways. None of us can tell for sure.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she really is the best.... how can anyone even compare to her.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

If she loses tonight then what?


----------



## Joe Moore

Then she lost another meaningless match at a house show. Would be #19 this year.


----------



## Penny07

At a house show? Who cares only tv matches matter imo.


----------



## Penny07

Alexa at smackville


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i look forward to her beating becky up again. they work very well together.


----------



## erebos

Last night.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she's gonna kick becky's head in 2nite. i can tell.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/GrossJollyHatchetfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/AmusingHospitableFattaileddunnart.webm


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from the post match interview:










and as always a great show of teamwork by BlissCross. these two are a great power couple in wwe


----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck 



>


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from SD! (bad quality unfortunately)










jeez she's like a gymnast in the ring. so athletic and slick.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## rbhayek

Brand Extension? What brand exttension? Alexa goes wherever she wants.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

:mark another becky vs alexa feud has to happen soon right?


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she ages like wine


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

here's the living legend herself crushing becky at tlc for her big smackdown title win!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

good lookin' guest ref! ❤❤


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## collarbone




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Rabum Alal

Congrats to our Triple Crown Champion.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

congrats to you, alexa! 

Tag team champion
5x singles champion
Miss money in the bank
first EC women's winner

gosh, she really is the greatest ever.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## BringBackTV14

Alexa in the background going over what I assume is the segment 











 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158795037544722432


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158893497765826561


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Jersey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158893497765826561


This tweet from Mandy would have more impact if any of the ring announcers referred to them as Fire & Desire. On RAW he just called them by their names.

I only ever hear the commentators use their team name.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158893497765826561





Ninja Hedgehog said:


> This tweet from Mandy would have more impact if any of the ring announcers referred to them as Fire & Desire. On RAW he just called them by their names.
> 
> I only ever hear the commentators use their team name.


Ha. I didn't even know they had a name. Only one I knew was Kabuki Warriors for Asuka/Sane. And of course IIconics.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


You made that?


----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> You made that?


Just added the tag title part, got the original from here



JC00 said:


>


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> Just added the tag title part, got the original from here


How did you do that?


----------



## Jersey

With Summerslam being Trish's last match now we're never gonna see this match








:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from her early days being drafted to SD! to now a multi-time world champion.

❤❤❤


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## erebos




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

Happy Bornday ♌


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## erebos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159857640744390658


----------



## Rabum Alal

How I missed seeing her with title.


----------



## ClauDee




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Jersey

I'm guessing nobody in here is at her meet & greet. Right?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> I'm guessing nobody in here is at her meet & greet. Right?


Probably not otherwise they would squeal in excitement.


----------



## erebos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159951735709995008


----------



## Zappers

Like, I don't think she could take a bad picture if she tried. :duck

Lucky fans..... that outfit today.... :smile2:


----------



## Blisstory

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Probably not otherwise they would squeal in excitement.


hey now, I only squealed the first time I met her!


----------



## LacunaCoiled

The thing I love most about those meet and greet photos is she looks generally happy to be there unlike most famous people at these types of events.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Blisstory said:


> hey now, I only squealed the first time I met her!


Hey now don't rub it in:crying:


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160140209138180097


----------



## erebos




----------



## metallon

I loved that attire ...


----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160208239725862912


----------



## Alvaro

BringBackTV14 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160208239725862912


Omg!! She is so cute !!!


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


He was bold to wear this shirt :brock4


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159951271622782976


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## shanevick0

LacunaCoiled said:


> The thing I love most about those meet and greet photos is she looks generally happy to be there unlike most famous people at these types of events.




She’s awesome. I’ve met her twice. She flirted with my boys (7&11) and marked out for me by pretending to remember the first time I met her. She seemed so happy and engaged with everyone for 3 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blisstory

Its just so strange looking at this pic. You gotta wonder what happened between then and now.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

the true people's champ (not to mention having already been every other kind of champ in wwe)


----------



## Jersey

Blisstory said:


> Its just so strange looking at this pic. You gotta wonder what happened between then and now.


Success is what happened. One got more successful than the other which caused the hate & started the beef.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from her hosting at wm35. :x


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/cp4r2z/alexa_bliss_enjoying_some_ice_cream/


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Rabum Alal said:


>


I like how some of them were still in character such as Alexa, Nikki, Cole.

I thought watch along was all about sitting back and enjoying the show as their normal selves.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

dope graphics from last night.










AND STILL champs, Bliss Lightyear and nikki cross.! :x


----------



## Jersey

1:09:55 is where she appears


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zappers

I wonder how WWE liked that one of their employees had to climb a extension ladder to get on a roof top to do a photoshoot for who know's what. (assuming this is not for WWE) Not to mention, it's Alexa, a photographer, a hair stylist(too frightened climb), and make up artist as the only people there. On a roof, where you're not supposed to have access too.

Smart.


----------



## Café de René

Black Metal said:


>


The pose kinda makes me wish it was a Metroid cosplay instead.

Alexa as Samus :zayn3


----------



## KC Armstrong

Not sure what that photoshoot is for but it looks fantastic. I don't think it's a WWE.com shoot because one of those chicks said something like "What are we doing? SuperSlam?"

:duck


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Not sure what that photoshoot is for but it looks fantastic. I don't think it's a WWE.com shoot because one of those chicks said something like "What are we doing? SuperSlam?"
> 
> :duck


What's weird is that in one of the pics/vids it tags another wrestling promotion. The other wrestling promotion based in Canada can be seen, in the ring she's taking photos in too. It's their venue. Dying to know what this is all about. but it ain't WWE based, that's for sure.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Jersey said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/cp4r2z/alexa_bliss_enjoying_some_ice_cream/


Can someone GIF her mocking the whole IICONIC schtick?


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Can someone GIF her mocking the whole IICONIC schtick?


If I knew how then I would.


----------



## Blisstory




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## erebos




----------



## Piers

NondescriptWWEfan said:


>


Orton had some with snakes. How do they do those ?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Congrats! :x another gr8 match to defend their titles.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Orton had some with snakes. How do they do those ?


It's something called augmented reality. Computer generated images inserted live into real environments.

Some of the ones WWE use look quite cool. The Orton one looked awful though


----------



## KC Armstrong

Classic

:duck




https://www.instagram.com/p/B1Fd8ZcgUBQ/


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

arrived today <3


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> arrived today <3


Could do with an iron!! :lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

I think this remains the best thing Carmella has done in WWE


----------



## Black Metal

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> arrived today <3


My CM Punk Best in the World shirt is too small now 

That has the same ringed collar and shoulder sleeves. It's one of my favorite shirts she's had. Never bought it though. I still need a shirt of hers.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## KC Armstrong

Always thinking, always being creative. Love it.

:applause


----------



## Zappers

*^*

Love this.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> Always thinking, always being creative. Love it.
> 
> :applause


Is nikki really shorter than bliss? It shouldn't seem so


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

stunner❤


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

darn, i forgot how cool her nxt gear was.❤


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

Her reaction to sasha returning lol


https://mobile.twitter.com/alexabliss_wwe/status/1161096477948698625


----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162912972924174336


----------



## Blisstory

Newest addition to the collection. I think this is auto 20 something of Alexa's


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers

Just wanted to post this as a full photo.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## LacunaCoiled

Her body fucking rules!


----------



## Blisstory

Kim takes the absolute best pics of Alexa....I really wish I knew what camera she uses


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

BringBackTV14 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162912972924174336


Sarah...and Dana? C'mon.


----------



## AJ Leegion

She is so damn cute.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤❤❤ oh wow, I could stare at her 24/7 without getting bored.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


>



What's this from? UpUpDownDown? Commercial?


----------



## Blisstory

I believe its an Xfinity commercial


----------



## BringBackTV14

Commercial




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163617697411809280


----------



## KC Armstrong

If anyone finds the commercial, please post.


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤❤❤❤

what a match, glad to see Nikki really perform well. and as always I almost fainted seeing alexa's entrance.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

The commercial was cool because my 2 favorite performers were in it! And Balor.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163766242706186240


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

that dunce Bayley almost pushed charlotte into Lexi! she could have spilled her drink!


----------



## BringBackTV14

Looks like Liv bought Alexa some boots












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she has made those titles more relevant than they've ever been just by holding them for a few weeks ❤


----------



## BringBackTV14

New render is up


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i could get used to seeing that belt on her... mind you she'd make anything look good, even that silly butterfly belt they had years ago.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165013766469234688


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤
(swoon)


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

KC Armstrong said:


>


You never get to see it because her hair and attire cover it but she has a very sexy and well defined back.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

KC Armstrong said:


>


I reckon this tattoo looks even better from the front :Tripslick


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Cowabunga

Alexa has a very sexy back.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Why is the most boring champion in the front?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KC Armstrong said:


>


one of the best examples of just how straight-up beautiful a woman that she is.

cheers


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KC Armstrong said:


> ^ Why is the most boring champion in the front?


That's not fair to Kofi. Becky, Seth, and Bayley are behind him.


----------



## Cowabunga

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's not fair to Kofi. Becky, Seth, and Bayley are behind him.


I agree about Seth, but I'm fine with Becky and Bayley, even if Becky's "THE MAN" shtick is getting old by now.


----------



## Cowabunga

KC Armstrong said:


> Spoiler: large images


Damn, her cans sure look big with that outfit


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

purple and blue suit her best imo. so adorable❤


----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

KC Armstrong said:


>


I see she made it to New York


----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

Imagine being on an elevator in a mall and these 2 get in with you


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

BringBackTV14 said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


Where is that from? A network special?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Where is that from? A network special?



SummerSlam Day Of special on the network. 


Tonight in White Plains, NY


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤ throwback


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> SummerSlam Day Of special on the network.
> 
> 
> Tonight in White Plains, NY


Thank's for the info. and great pics from NY. They looked like they had some fun out there.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168557570459488256


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from the liveshows❤


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

KC Armstrong said:


>


The least boring thing Natalya has ever done!


----------



## Jersey

Taking shots at Banks & Bayley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168755079291297793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168879171382259712


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤









can't wait to see blissy and nikki crush those two at CoC.


----------



## Zappers

Wish this was a crystal clear photo.












Well .. it was cropped and blown up. But better not sized.


----------



## Zappers

She looks real cute here:




























:duck From RAW/SD ... Look at the hair.



















Not Alexa .. but a cool shot imo.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


>



:applause


----------



## Zappers

Posted already, whoops (edit)


----------



## erebos

The two are so sweet. I hope that it will not sometime dispute between Nia, Ember, Nikki who gets Lexi first.

:duck


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looks a bit dishevelled on the left but still cute as a button :x


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## TraumaCaspian

Does anyone know who makes Alexa Bliss's ring gear? I know a number of people who make gear have Instagram accounts, but I haven't found any for who create Bliss's


----------



## Blisstory

TraumaCaspian said:


> Does anyone know who makes Alexa Bliss's ring gear? I know a number of people who make gear have Instagram accounts, but I haven't found any for who create Bliss's


MainEventGear makes her tops & bottoms

kavanakustoms makes her kickpads


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

the voice, and face, of the women's division. ❤


----------



## Lenny Leonard

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Might be my favourite gear of hers. Wish she'd bring it back


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## rbhayek

so....is she a face now?


----------



## Knightmare10880

rbhayek said:


> so....is she a face now?


I think that they are trying to do a "good is not nice" trope with Alexa as a face sort of like Emma Frost as member of the X-Men; but it doesn't seem like WWE can make up it's mind on that either. 

Sometimes like this past Monday Alexa and Nikki were portrayed as sort of being heels aganist Becky and Bayley before Bayley's heel turn and then the next night on Smackdown they started a feud with Mandy and Sonya as the heels and Alexa and Nikki are the faces.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


 I like how creative she is with her attire. The lightyear attire is cool and always wonder what she has up her sleeve.


----------



## Blisstory

Just noticed from the Mark Torres pictures that she wore the vinyl logos the same style as the ones I have. Pretty sweet. I looked for awhile and never saw her wear them before. Figured they were live event kickpads.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Blisstory said:


> MainEventGear makes her tops & bottoms
> 
> kavanakustoms makes her kickpads


Awesome thanks!!


----------



## Blisstory

TraumaCaspian said:


> Awesome thanks!!


No problem. Give KavanaKustoms a follow. Dear long time close personal friend of mine (Gene Okerlund voice)


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## erebos

Lexi, Nikki, Dana we have nothing for you today, but you can stand at the ring.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤❤


----------



## Zappers

Holding court...










P.S. - I don't remember that from Table for Three. Probably was there but don't remember, .... another one? Can't be.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> P.S. - I don't remember that from Table for Three. Probably was there but don't remember, .... another one? Can't be.



There was a new Table for 3 with Mandy, Carmella and Torrie Wilson last night. That's where they showed that picture.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> There was a new Table for 3 with Mandy, Carmella and Torrie Wilson last night. That's where they showed that picture.


Oh ok, Thanks.


----------



## Jersey

For those curious if she has leaks.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

the Twisted Twosome are gonna destroy those wannabes at the ppv.❤❤ :mark


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

back from when she was the face of SD! live❤


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay

She looked amazing tonight


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## TraumaCaspian

She looked great as always tonight, I am actually shocked they won, but happy for them! 41 days as champions!


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Blisstory said:


> No problem. Give KavanaKustoms a follow. Dear long time close personal friend of mine (Gene Okerlund voice)


Thanks (for1fall?) and I followed him now!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well she looked somehow even more dazzling than usual, and BlissCross beat those two punks with ease! this reign is just great so far.❤


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> well she looked somehow even more dazzling than usual, and BlissCross beat those two punks with ease! this reign is just great so far.❤


Harley Quinn 2.0 looked amazing tonight she really does have style.


----------



## Zappers

Someone isolated this part. Ha


----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173414135633207296


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Blisstory

TraumaCaspian said:


> Thanks (for1fall?) and I followed him now!


Yes sir, that me my friend!


----------



## Blisstory

I really wish I would invest in a real good camera. I didnt realize just how good my seats were tonight (said row 10, seat 5...I was actually the first seat on the aisle) These are the best I could do with Bliss, of course I had to do the booty pic (actually she just never turned around.)


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

:duck


----------



## Black Metal

Blisstory said:


> I really wish I would invest in a real good camera. I didnt realize just how good my seats were tonight (said row 10, seat 5...I was actually the first seat on the aisle) These are the best I could do with Bliss, of course I had to do the booty pic (actually she just never turned around.)


Your photos came out way better than mine.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Oh my God...so cute... wens3:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Now look at that post for SD. Look at all the women they show and who they are on FOX. What's RAW getting? LOL


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Now look at that post for SD. Look at all the women they show and who they are on FOX. What's RAW getting? LOL



This one has nothing to do with the specific FOX promo shoot that was posted a week ago. Just a generic graphic they put together with all the biggest stars on the roster. Obviously not everyone in that picture will end up on SmackDown.


----------



## Mordecay

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤❤her eyes


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong

Q&A with Ricochet at Edmonton Expo today


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

some changing looks, from nxt to 2017 to now.



















❤❤


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Haha...


----------



## Jersey

Sasha reacts to the Banner while Bliss laughs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176507197510971392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176510842096930816


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


> Sasha reacts to the Banner while Bliss laughs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176507197510971392
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176510842096930816


Lol Alexa told more of a story saying nothing in her exclusive interview than Sasha did all night on Raw.


----------



## Jersey

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Lol Alexa told more of a story saying nothing in her exclusive interview than Sasha did all night on Raw.


I can't wait for the match to happen.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> I can't wait for the match to happen.



If I didn't know Alexa was getting squashed I'd be looking forward to it, too.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> If I didn't know Alexa was getting squashed I'd be looking forward to it, too.


 Your negativity never seems to fail I swear it don't.


----------



## Knightmare10880

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Lol Alexa told more of a story saying nothing in her exclusive interview than Sasha did all night on Raw.


100% agreement. She always takes whatever opportunity she's given and runs with it.


----------



## erebos




----------



## erebos

Lexi will be at the Munich Oktoberfest. (This is a video)


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

So Alexa is in Germany it would appear. I wonder if she has had any strudel......


----------



## Lenny Leonard

KC Armstrong said:


> If I didn't know Alexa was getting squashed I'd be looking forward to it, too.


Nikki didn't get squashed so I doubt bliss will


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Ha .. cute...


----------



## Zappers

Signing with some nice fans....


----------



## erebos




----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> Nikki didn't get squashed so I doubt bliss will


Thank You.


----------



## Jersey

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> So Alexa is in Germany it would appear. I wonder if she has had any strudel......


----------



## Blisstory

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> So Alexa is in Germany it would appear. I wonder if she has had any strudel......


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

perhaps we'll see Blissy on SD! after the draft.









❤❤









(always loved this attire, it suits her)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## LacunaCoiled

Can't wait to see the pics of her in a Dirndl dress at Oktoberfest.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Another one from yesterday.

Who here thinks the tag belt looks better than the WWE Championship Belt? 

At the very least it always goes with what Alexa wears. (mostly black)

:duck


----------



## Zappers

LacunaCoiled said:


> Can't wait to see the pics of her in a Dirndl dress at Oktoberfest.


You're gonna get your wish...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177315564328497152


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## LacunaCoiled

Just when I thought she couldn't get any cuter omg.:surprise:


----------



## Zappers

More pics from shopping...

And sorry but nobody beats her. Doesn't matter what she wears, what her hairstyle is, what makeup or no make up she has on. ...Nobody. She can be sexy, simple, classy, confident, fierce in the ring, or just sitting around with her dogs. She has a hundred different looks and attitudes.... yet all genuine. Great ambassador to the WWE, is lucky to have her in their company. Hope she stays around a long, long time .. even after her in ring career. She's what we call ... good people.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

And people send her death threats, amazing.


----------



## Jersey

LacunaCoiled said:


> And people send her death threats, amazing.


For what?


----------



## Blisstory

Going though my folder of (probably creepy) Alexa pics, came across this. If shes going full on face and doesnt want to go back to her NXT attire Id love to see her swap the colors & black on her attire to be more colorful. She only wore this a handful of times but it really looked good!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Jersey said:


> For what?


Probably just for existing


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

von ihrem neuen Gespräch mit Sport1 in Deutschland!

https://www.sport1.de/kampfsport/wr...bliss-exklusiv-nervige-leute-inspirieren-mich


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Mango13

Without the borders


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Are we getting tired yet of her? LOL


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Zappers said:


> Are we getting tired yet of her? LOL


Never:smile2:


----------



## Zappers

:duck

She's drinking water. Adorable.


----------



## erebos




----------



## LacunaCoiled

Zappers said:


> :duck
> 
> She's drinking water. Adorable.


Darn it I got that wrong. I thought it would be coffee.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cowabunga

Dirndls are the best invention ever by man alongside yoga pants.


----------



## Zappers

Ok, strap in....here's a ton more photos.... again if it too much, let me know.


----------



## Zappers

Annnnd more.... IMHO, these are amazing.... So glad WWE professional was there to take them.


----------



## Zappers

And then her reunion video...


----------



## Black Metal

She's too pure for this world.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Black Metal said:


> She's too pure for this world.


Totally agree. The Earth does not deserve her.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Best promo tour ever.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> Best promo tour ever.


And to think. She was a ONE person show. Nobody else was there... They just sent Alexa.

You think WWE supports and trusts her to represent the company well?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Zappers said:


> KC Armstrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best promo tour ever.
> 
> 
> 
> And to think. She was a ONE person show. Nobody else was there... They just sent Alexa.
> 
> You think WWE supports and trusts her to represent the company well?
Click to expand...

It's been that way with her for a while now it's obvious they see value in her outside of performing for us, She's a keeper for any company.


----------



## Jersey

*RAW is upon us*


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Keep finding more .... In their original and cut versions(I didn't do). Figure whichever you guys like better, so I put both.

Said before by @KC Armstrong _"Best promo tour ever"_....


----------



## Deon Pyle-Williams

What do you guys think about these?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/PointedMisguidedArmedcrab-mobile.mp4


----------



## Zappers

I think the other photographer got jealous after seeing the Germany trip photos. LOL Now the Canadian shoot comes out?


----------



## Zappers

And while the Canada shoot is excellent... is more sexy and obviously going for titillation.

The entire Germany tour trip photos for the win .... by a mile. That captured Alexa in a more natural state, her real self if you will. The photos were incredible from the interviews, signings, shopping, Oktoberfest. The other is a fantasy, acting like someone else shoot imho.


----------



## Knightmare10880

Zappers said:


> And while the Canada shoot is excellent... is more sexy and obviously going for titillation.
> 
> The entire Germany tour trip photos for the win .... by a mile. That captured Alexa in a more natural state, her real self if you will. The photos were incredible from the interviews, signings, shopping, Oktoberfest. The other is a fantasy, acting like someone else shoot imho.


I 100% agree with this as the pics from the Germany tour shows Alexis having a good time vs the others that show off "Alexa the Goddess" there's something more real in the other pics.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

we could be seeing her last RAW appearance! with that in mind, here's some gifs from her raw debut.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

Ha .. they couldn't wait to get out RAW fast enough and back home.


----------



## Zappers

Just a couple of randoms, that I didn't see before ...


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Zappers

LOL ... Holy crap!!! ....I keep finding more from Germany. ... yet I'm still not tired of her.  Are you??? These might be the best yet... Seriously hands down one of, if not the best looking woman WWE has every employed. Now throw in the in ring, and promo skills. Triple Threat!!!


----------



## Zappers

little more ..


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mordecay

For all of you who like Alexa gifs WWE has released some


----------



## Black Metal

I love when they release these reactionary ones.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Black Metal

Never seen this before.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Wasn't she just at a hair salon before RAW getting her extensions and dye, etc.... Ha


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

assorted house show stuff  

❤❤


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Her hair style....


:BAM2


:sodone


----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/WellwornRareDiamondbackrattlesnake.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FavorablePaltryAkitainu.webm


----------



## Black Metal

Love that hairdo!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

:lol this is brilliant


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


:kobe4 :kobe4	:kobe4


----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180298443274760192


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

And apparently for some reason after looking at the above photo (well they had her there live in person) they decided NOT to put her on TV.

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Damn sexy woman.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/GlisteningHarmlessChipmunk.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GranularWelllitAnnelida.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AjarShimmeringIcterinewarbler.webm


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong

Abs

:banderas


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well at least now we can hope for a singles push


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤ she put on a great performance


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181295356866367492


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BlissLynch

Some shots of Hiac.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

those jeans suit her ❤❤


----------



## Rabum Alal




----------



## Zappers

I liked how Alexa/Nikki were both dressed the same. That was the first time. Same shirts, same jeans.


----------



## Zappers

Alright, just stop it now....


:sodone


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DelayedDearAustraliankelpie-mobile.mp4


----------



## Zappers

From today charity event:

Wearing the outfits as they did on RAW.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## BrahmaBull247

Alexa is freakin adorable


----------



## Zappers

Ha... The Bayley girl showed up.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Ha... The Bayley girl showed up.



Alexa's second favorite Izzy. They even did a little interview.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182014693189328896


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zappers

Bunch more from that guy....


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

❤ twisted bliss is a terrific move


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


Too bad the gifs isn't here to complete the package.


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Too bad the gifs isn't here to complete the package.


Best I could do.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Best I could do.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

for the new game❤


----------



## Jersey

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Couple more from that photographer...


----------



## Jersey

@Zappers  Do you have a better quality pic or gif of this?


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> @Zappers  Do you have a better quality pic or gif of this?


No sorry. But that's definitely a good one.


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/PleasedSillyAmurratsnake-mobile.mp4


----------



## Black Metal

Throwback.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal

Jersey said:


>


Noooooo, don't leave us!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

thought this was funny :lol ❤


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## BlissLynch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183422189254529026


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch

Still from Raw.


----------



## Zappers

More from that photographer:


----------



## KC Armstrong

:duck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


:duck

The best part is the step over the top rope. Funny stuff.


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/LiquidRapidAmericangoldfinch-mobile.mp4


----------



## metallon




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Jersey said:


> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/LiquidRapidAmericangoldfinch-mobile.mp4


I swear that people only go to house shows just to film her bum!! :lol


----------



## Jersey

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I swear that people only go to house shows just to film her bum!! :lol


Can't blame them :draper2


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Jersey said:


> Can't blame them :draper2


I have no issue with it. Brightens up my day at work :lol


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Black Metal said:


>


----------



## Jersey

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I have no issue with it. Brightens up my day at work :lol


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RaggedEntireIrishwolfhound-mobile.mp4


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zappers

Few more from the PPV by that photographer...


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Zappers said:


> Few more from the PPV by that photographer...


I like this photographer. They have a good eye.

First photo does look like the ref got his head stuck in there though! :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Jersey said:


> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RaggedEntireIrishwolfhound-mobile.mp4


Why is that riddler gear so sexy


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mordecay

https://giant.gfycat.com/NegligibleWhichBaiji.webm


----------



## BringBackTV14

Alexa at Peyton's wedding


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> Alexa at Peyton's wedding


I like how animated she is.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Definitely seems to be sick


----------



## Zappers

Which means she watched Nikki win, then turned off Smackdown.

:duck


----------



## Black Metal

Zappers said:


> Which means she watched Nikki win, then turned off Smackdown.
> 
> :duck


Fuck that main event tag match.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

This photo is fitting for my username and metal as fuck without even trying.

About to drop the blackened death metal album of the decade haha.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Black Metal said:


> This photo is fitting for my username and metal as fuck without even trying.
> 
> About to drop the blackened death metal album of the decade haha.


Nergal of Behemoth better watch out.:smile2:


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

(sigh...) so gorgeous.❤


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Some more from the PPV... (same photographer)


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SlimyLightGiantschnauzer-mobile.mp4


----------



## BlissLynch

Gif I made from Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/GargantuanOpenBarnowl-mobile.mp4


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/FrenchShadowyIrishwaterspaniel-mobile.mp4
https://thumbs.gfycat.com/WillingUnacceptableAmoeba-mobile.mp4


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Not gonna lie I want to see this match.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187113278943715328


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

oldie but goodie from nxt ❤


----------



## BringBackTV14

Lexi doing Lexi's pose


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

BLUE-TIFUL


----------



## Zappers




----------



## BlissLynch

Halloween Throwback


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/CircularChillyAmericanlobster-mobile.mp4


----------



## BlissLynch

Halloween in the states.


----------



## Jersey

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/PeriodicMatureAntelopegroundsquirrel-mobile.mp4


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

some more formal attires. <3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

*My Favorite attire of BLISS*


----------



## Jersey

That ain't it Alexa.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173272187169660928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190657130682040327

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190464905188724736


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

She better be booked on SD.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Blisstory

BringBackTV14 said:


>


i wish they would release that render of her. Thats the 2nd time Ive seen it and it/she looks amazing in it but I can never find it anywhere


----------



## Goenbu Zama




----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Black Metal

Goenbu Zama said:


>


Partied *2* hard.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

:duck


----------



## BringBackTV14

Schrute Farms shirt


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BlissLynch

Lol.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looks ready for business  ❤❤


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Zappers




----------



## BlissLynch

Cute.


----------



## Lenny Leonard




----------



## BlissLynch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194385040911851521
I was curious Alexa not part of the cast of TD anymore. But she still appears in it sometimes. Does she get paid for that?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

bliss K.O. is there anything she can't do.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> bliss K.O. is there anything she can't do.


Nope:smile2:


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looks pretty happy in the top pic :lol i wish she'd return❤


----------



## Blisstory

oh my


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blisstory

Dudes got a hair cut made for the electric chair. You can tell she doesnt wanna be that close to him


----------



## Zappers

Caption should have been " Before heading home, quick trip to say hey to whoever this guy is" You know she has zero clue who he is. Oh, brother. Just get back on Smackdown Alexa and stop playing around.

:duck


----------



## BlissLynch

Zappers said:


> Caption should have been " Before heading home, quick trip to say hey to whoever this guy is" You know she has zero clue who he is. Oh, brother. Just get back on Smackdown Alexa and stop playing around.
> 
> :duck


She follows him on IG. So must have some idea. We won’t see Alexa on SD till post SS. I actually don’t mind her break. As far as the audience goes. “The heart grows fonder”. If done right. Could return as a top babyface. And have her win the Royale Rumble.


----------



## Zappers

BlissLynch said:


> She follows him on IG.


I could be mistaken, but I don't think she does.(unless I don't see that on my IG app) Regardless, she was with the WWE entertainment director. Who gets free tickets for the wrestlers/talent/corp to various events while WWE is in specific areas. WWE had the access, they went.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Caption should have been " Before heading home, quick trip to say hey to whoever this guy is" You know she has zero clue who he is.



You know that this guy is a pretty big artist, right? Not saying I'm a fan but plenty of people know who he is.


----------



## Banez

lol @ thinking who Bliss actually knows and who she doesn't.


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> You know that this guy is a pretty big artist, right? Not saying I'm a fan but plenty of people know who he is.


Yes. It was an exaggeration going for a joke. For what I said about Alexa.

Very "famous" in the Latino community. Crossover by leeching himself on to other way more famous artists. So people know who he is from there. Bottom line he's terrible. A weak lame attempt as a musician riding the coattails of others, while surfing the current wave of Spanish singing artists because there's so little choices of good performers. That's just my opinion.

Now back to Alexa. Enough about that guy.


----------



## Zappers

Going back to Alexa. And her asking what gear she should wear next. I think Alexa should be wearing this gear on her return .. whenever that is. Given this is what FOX has her in their promos. Would make sense to me. Plus she hasn't worn it in a long time.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Dam, those eyes. Fantastic.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

very classy Lexi! ❤❤❤


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Zappers

Posted by Alexa herself today. Clue on what her gear will be when she comes back???


----------



## Zappers

Another belt to add to her collection of wins. Haha


----------



## Zappers

This is cute... she seems so happy. :smile2:


----------



## Zappers

How cool/great is this photo? Pretty awesome imo.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Awwee....look at face she made. :smile2:


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

I miss this attire for her, it really suited her ❤❤


----------



## Zappers

So this happened today..........


----------



## Mordecay

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BlissLynch

A little gif ?


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BlissLynch

Alexa’s Return on SD tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200600554579185665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200600326643933184


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

hooray she's back !


----------



## Zappers




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200983192959901701


----------



## AJ Leegion

What a nice little surprise, good to see her back.

Best part, this made me laugh.










One more reason for me to watch again.


----------



## BlissLynch

Looks like backstage on her return. As Elias in the background 



Alexa in Mexico


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200976882818260992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201007372187164673


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## erebos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Another one from troops day.


----------



## Zappers

I like this group picture of everybody.











A little zoomed in....


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

^

For tonight's taping. Nice.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

I'm almost positive this was posted before. It's an old one obviously. But with her signing coming up on Saturday, made me think about this pic for some reason. Either way, one of my favorites.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Zappers

As usual... great photos with fans.


----------



## AJ Leegion

Way too cute. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6FZL_AIks2/


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Mordecay

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zappers

I know we got the HD videos. But I thought these stills were nice to post.


----------



## AJ Leegion




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>





Zappers said:


>


She's just so perfect, I tell ya.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> So this happened today..........


I can't believe this happened while I was gone.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


Ember should replace Nattie.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

whoa ??


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Victor Chaos

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6X0bNBgWFs/


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 81594


Well isn't that nice. New gear that we never saw yet, but yet made? especially for that video.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Someone should tell this kids face, that today is a good day.


----------



## BringBackTV14

83549eb2-35c2-4557-b9b6-4ffc110f9de3


Watch "83549eb2-35c2-4557-b9b6-4ffc110f9de3" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

?my goodness... so pretty.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

That prior photo today must be an "old" photo.(still a great photo)

Cause here she is this morning.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Coach

ABOSLUTE CRINGE


----------



## Zappers

When they started...










End of shoot....











Can't wait to see the finished product/video.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Zappers

Edit: Whoops ... sorry I see this was just posted. These are a little higher quality.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


>


I dig it


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

??
merry Blissmas!


----------



## Jersey

Merry Blissmas everyone


----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209285444304850945


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

?


----------



## BringBackTV14

So weird to see her stopping to sign autographs ringside. Been so accustom to her interaction with the crowd being that high five sike


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looks very well put-together here. loving the outfit ?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 81739


Alexa The Great


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

It's interesting how Alexa just slowly releases these photos from that shoot she did August. Wonder if these were just for herself. Her own private collection. Because the final product/photos are really only are seen when Alexa shows them.(beyond the initial day of shooting)


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

some hot gifs from an old raw segment


----------



## Jersey

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> some hot gifs from an old raw segment
> View attachment 81778
> 
> 
> View attachment 81779
> 
> 
> View attachment 81780


greeat gifs


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

poor peyton


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

even when she's not tv ready she's cute as heck


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/ej0ojd


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

princess on her throne ??


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looked crazy hot 2nite...


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i miss her red attire ?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

really old one








they look very cute together.


----------



## Zappers

edit..


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


That's a great little video. Fits the song. Good job to the maker of that.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from her classic main event on SD!. ?


----------



## Blisstory

Did I miss something? Where did the fan thread go?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blisstory said:


> Did I miss something? Where did the fan thread go?



It's still there. Not sure what happened. Maybe they changed the name.

Altar of The Goddess: Alexa Bliss Fan Thread


----------



## Blisstory

KC Armstrong said:


> It's still there. Not sure what happened. Maybe they changed the name.
> 
> Altar of The Goddess: Alexa Bliss Fan Thread


Weird, bookmark didnt work and for some reason I couldnt even find it searching the forum. Thanks


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

?


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## BlissLynch

From SD tonight


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she looked super as always


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong

One of my favorite pictures of her ?


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> One of my favorite pictures of her ?
> 
> View attachment 82074


Where did that originate from?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Where did that originate from?



WWE photographer's instagram. Barclays Center was tagged, so I don't know when it was taken.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## LacunaCoiled

KC Armstrong said:


> One of my favorite pictures of her ?
> 
> View attachment 82074


Maybe it’s time to finally change your avatar.?


----------



## KC Armstrong

LacunaCoiled said:


> Maybe it’s time to finally change your avatar.?



Nah, still keeping the old one. Would have used this as a signature, but with the new forum layout I don't even bother with signatures anymore.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

?


----------



## Zappers

Whoa!!! ...... That face and hair. Holy Toledo!


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

blissy looked very cute here.?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Piers




----------



## JC00

look at how frustrated she looks


----------



## KC Armstrong

JC00 said:


> look at how frustrated she looks



You shit on people for analyzing/interpreting her tweets and then you make such a ridiculous comment yourself. Surely because she's smiling DURING A SHOW she must be perfectly happy with everything that's going on right now. Holy cow. It's called being a performer.


----------



## Zappers

LOL  ... Omg, I love her....


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong

Damn.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong

Grammy Gift Lounge


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BlissLynch

KC Armstrong said:


> You shit on people for analyzing/interpreting her tweets and then you make such a ridiculous comment yourself. Surely because she's smiling DURING A SHOW she must be perfectly happy with everything that's going on right now. Holy cow. It's called being a performer.


yeah but it doesent proove anything either way. Beyond vague memes and pictures posted via her Instagram stories.


----------



## BlissLynch

Zappers said:


> LOL  ... Omg, I love her....


Just imagine these three in a triple threat feud. Instead of what Bliss is currently doing. Throwaway Tag team Matches.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Loved her gear. She's just too cute!


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## LacunaCoiled

BringBackTV14 said:


> View attachment 82349
> 
> 
> View attachment 82350


Looks like they have finally settled their differences.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

LacunaCoiled said:


> Looks like they have finally settled their differences.


What those were, we will never know


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Cool!


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

im glad they gave her a good showing at the RR


----------



## Zappers

One of her highlights at the Rumble.











Slowed up....


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Added the last one because pigtail Bliss is best Bliss!


----------



## Zappers

Why not some more....


----------



## Zappers

This works....


----------



## Zappers

Another great highlight....

Yes, Yes, and Yes!!! More of this intensity.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

ouch!!?


----------



## Zappers

^

LOL. That was funny on SD.


----------



## Zappers

Yeah.. so this works.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Pic with a fan from the LA Kings vs Ducks hockey game on Saturday.



















I think her Rumble gear and look might be hands down my favorite. :3


----------



## BringBackTV14

favorite elimination of the rumble 












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

dope video?


----------



## Zappers

LOL.....


----------



## Zappers

Some more I made .... I wish we had the old site. These would have been perfect.


----------



## erebos

No entrance for Lexi. Here are some pictures.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

her nxt attire ?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## erebos

Lexi in Detroit


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

ok so I can never look at buzz lightyear the same way again ?


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Zappers said:


>


Damn.



















Cool edit from a fan Lexi retweeted.


----------



## Zappers

Ha...


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


>


Wifey material


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13

Holy fuck


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Tommy-V said:


>


Jesus Christ. I had no idea I was going to be deceased today. I mean, we’re all going to die. May as well do it while we’re alive, right?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Cowabunga

Tommy-V said:


>


I swear, there's no limit for the amount amazing photos of this woman. Everyday there's atleast a couple of new ones.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Edit:

Whoops, same picture that KC posted. Sorry.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Jersey

She's so amazing


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Spoiler














 Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

they really like her at this hair salon


----------



## Big Booty Bex

BringBackTV14 said:


> they really like her at this hair salon


Makes sense. When you see The Goddess you pay tribute.










Then you bend the knee!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧


Her smile just ends me every time.


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Ha. She changed her shoes. My guess she broke a heel. In a pinch found something else to wear.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧




Spoiler














 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong

at the Rangers vs Islanders game tonight


----------



## BringBackTV14

Kinda feel a little bad for her pups, it's like she's never home since she returned and I know those pups cling to her


----------



## BlissLynch

BringBackTV14 said:


> Kinda feel a little bad for her pups, it's like she's never home since she returned and I know those pups cling to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83149
> 
> View attachment 83150


From what I’ve seen of his ig. Seems like Murphy takes care of them a lot.


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## LacunaCoiled

Jersey said:


>


I bet your surprised that you will in the WM battle royal a year on though hey Alexa?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BlissLynch

When they say Alexa Doesent take bumps... 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/fchn4c


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

BlissLynch said:


> When they say Alexa Doesent take bumps...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/fchn4c


Only elimination the crowd booed noticeably for. But yep don't give Alexa a legitimate babyface push. Nah let's try Lacey Evans for the 3rd time as a face when they've already used the first match in Saudi Arabia, her daughter, her military service and her up bringing and it hasn't helped at all.


----------



## BlissLynch

BringBackTV14 said:


> Only elimination the crowd booed noticeably for. But yep don't give Alexa a legitimate babyface push. Nah let's try Lacey Evans for the 3rd time as a face when they've already used the first match in Saudi Arabia, her daughter, her military service and her up bringing and it hasn't helped at all.


has to be a reason why they won’t push Bliss. Concerned about her health? Outside Becky. Most over Female Babyface in the company.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Alexa Bliss says Becky Lynch stole another WWE star's gimmick | Wrestling News


WWE Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch tried to change things up this week by showing off her new look. As seen below, it looks like she is inspired by Conor McGregor with he coat and glasses and she added to the look by taking Jerry “The King” Lawler’s crown and wearing it as she looked […]




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BlissLynch

Pin by JustinC on Alexis bliss [Video] | Wrestling divas, Alexis bliss, Wwe girls


Mar 4, 2020 - This Pin was discovered by JustinC. Discover (and save!) your own Pins on Pinterest




pin.it


----------



## TraumaCaspian

Ha something totally random I noticed, the new Alexa Bliss video by bowling for Soup features a poster I made on the wall that you can buy from my Redbubble store


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 83633


Bella Dea.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

very cute pillow.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## JC00

BringBackTV14 said:


> View attachment 83750


Hopefully Alexa had her hand sanitizer with her today. Gotta think someone who has called herself a germaphobe is being extra cautious with this thing going on.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Zappers

Ha. She's went in there with those slippers. ?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from long ago in nxt haha. loved this look on her.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243140329529921536


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## BlissLynch

https://v.pinimg.com/videos/mc/720p/39/ea/56/39ea56659419bf03aee6a58f1e757e1b.mp4


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BlissLynch

Bliss on SD yesterday 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/fqjmfa


----------



## KC Armstrong

BlissLynch said:


> Bliss on SD yesterday



So weird. I didn't even see all those people in the arena.


----------



## BlissLynch

KC Armstrong said:


> So weird. I didn't even see all those people in the arena.


lol my bad.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/frg0o4


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## LacunaCoiled

So beautiful.


----------



## Zappers

😂


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> View attachment 84515
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84516
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84518
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84519
> 
> 
> View attachment 84517


Where is this from?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Where is this from?



Lilly Singh Show. They taped it in December, airs tomorrow.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

Putting up a big ass screen by the pool... nice. 😂


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong

better quality


----------



## Jersey




----------



## pinofreshh

Jersey said:


>


I feel cheated! I was looking to see Alexa bust out some of the moves. Girl definitely has it!






Bustin' out the damn c-walk heel toe like NBD!


----------



## BlissLynch

https://www.pinterest.nz/pin/721631...ce9e37fda7e2a&sender=588282907483724016&sfo=1


----------



## Big Booty Bex

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245455864913432581


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong

Nia should just move in with Lexi as long as this shutdown lasts so they can give us daily Team Rude content.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

KC Armstrong said:


> Nia should just move in with Lexi as long as this shutdown lasts so they can give us daily Team Rude content.


Just what type of content are you talking about KC? 



Spoiler


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247819240431902720


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Big Booty Bex

If I had a dime for every time Alexa murdered me I would be Jeff Bezos.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


>


absolutely stunning


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


>


might explain what she was doing when she went to EC


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BlissLynch

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/fysxvu

lol


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

oh... this outfit is too cute for words.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

and him using her for his career has begun












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## erebos

The Macho G.O.A.T said:


> and him using her for his career has begun


Can I assume that you are the type who has at least 3 Brenner accounts on Twitter and has been terrorizing Alexa for days? They are the same phrases as on Twitter.


----------



## KC Armstrong

erebos said:


> Can I assume that you are the type who has at least 3 Brenner accounts on Twitter and has been terrorizing Alexa for days? They are the same phrases as on Twitter.



100%. One of the scariest stalkers I've ever come across. I've reported him for the stuff he's been posting in the Bliss fan thread, but the mods don't seem to care. I once got my account suspended because I insulted someone who came into that thread purely to troll and start shit. Apparently acting like a completely insane stalker for weeks is just fine in this forum.


----------



## BlissLynch

Isint that Mike Rome? Obviously not. I liked Murphy and Bliss together. But I don’t care enough to obsess over it. Best to just report. And move on.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/g01wr7


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250099465047945217


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Above to Play ⇧


What is this from? Did she start an YT channel or something


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> What is this from? Did she start an YT channel or something



It's from that GirlUp panel she did yesterday. Someone posted it in the Bliss fan thread if you're interested.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

if you're interested


----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/g4eple


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/g4o9cs


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

she is so naturally beautiful 












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch

Throwback to i think EC 2018.


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

It's how they have a tag finish now.


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BlissLynch

Now here's a throwback


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> View attachment 85626


Killing us softly


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

The first Franklin sighting


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BlissLynch

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/gcj5x7


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/gb17wn


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

from her historic EC win
a bit emotional haha!


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gf1z6u


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


>


At first I thought it was the 2018 one because all 4 were in that. Strange they had Alexa doing this one.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## D Z

She's so beautiful.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

D Z said:


> She's so beautiful.


And very humble from friends I know that met her at meet and greets.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> And very humble from friends I know that met her at meet and greets.


Some people actually honestly think it's an act.....


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> Some people actually honestly think it's an act.....


Because they’re morons


----------



## Username1444

BringBackTV14 said:


> Some people actually honestly think it's an act.....


How do you know it's not?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Username1444 said:


> How do you know it's not?


Because there is stuff before she ever got into wrestling that says it


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> Because there is stuff before she ever got into wrestling that says it



Do you suffer from split personality disorder or why are you starting to hate on Bliss now? Fuck off with that bullshit.

... and stop acting like you know her personally because you don't. None of us do.


----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> Do you suffer from split personality disorder or why are you starting to hate on Bliss now? Fuck off with that bullshit.
> 
> ... and stop acting like you know her personally because you don't. None of us do.


What are you talking about? Jersey made a post about how she was nice and humble to his friends and I said there are some people that think it's an act and then Username implied that it could be an act and I disagreed saying there is stuff before wrestling that says it's not an act.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧



shame they don't seem to be on friendly terms anymore


----------



## BlissLynch

Miss 2017 bliss.


----------



## Jersey

Blissmark said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


 That would make the perfect avatar.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

Good for her


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 86270


^
Definitely one of my favorites of 2020 so far. Really good picture of her.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

6 years ago


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gk230e


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> 6 years ago
> 
> View attachment 86422


I hated how chhhaotte dominated Lexi.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

late 2018 GM/non-wrestling Blissy had some cool looks too.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Damn


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Zappers said:


>


Good they're ugly and stupid, why she would get something so stupid in the first place, but at least she came to her senses.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BlissLynch

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/glz9d8


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/gh5ywl


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gnf66j


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gokn32


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T




----------



## BringBackTV14

The Macho G.O.A.T said:


> View attachment 86608


😥


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> 😥


----------



## Jersey

KC you shady af


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/gb17wn


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/gair7k


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/gcj5x7


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## BringBackTV14

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAqIBHgFqjt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAqT6G-FBMg/


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

Hopefully we get Peyton vs Bliss on raw.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Podcast coming?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Podcast coming?



I don't think they would start something like that right now. It's probably some private little project she's doing like the music video a few months ago.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't think they would start something like that right now. It's probably some private little project she's doing like the music video a few months ago.


Just a gues


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gt59n3


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gt85lh


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAyi8uPlLdV/


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

From Murphy to that. Yikes... Wonder if it's some fangirl thing she's living out. Probably fangirl'd him when she was 15-16 for the brief time he was relevant. Last time he had an album come out Lexi was a senior in high school.

Poor Murphy. Gotta be tough, only reason why he even still speaks to her is he wouldn't get to see the dogs if he didn't.


----------



## Jersey

The Macho G.O.A.T said:


> From Murphy to that. Yikes... Wonder if it's some fangirl thing she's living out. Probably fangirl'd him when she was 15-16 for the brief time he was relevant. Last time he had an album come out Lexi was a senior in high school.
> 
> Poor Murphy. Gotta be tough, only reason why he even still speaks to her is he wouldn't get to see the dogs if he didn't.


Why poor Murphy? He could’ve moved but don’t want to show his new gf yet or maybe he wants to live the single life. I’m not familiar with this Ryan guy nor do I need to be but saw people say yikes as well about him. Overall she’s happy so we all should keep our opinions to ourselves.


----------



## Zappers

All you can do is 😂. Yep, just .


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong

Oh, great. Everyone's favorite psycho stalker has returned. 😂 

Meanwhile, Bliss in a little black dress is still undefeated.


----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

KC Armstrong said:


> Oh, great. Everyone's favorite psycho stalker has returned. 😂


Just a fan that's concerned for her as she is going down a bad path with this leech scumbag and don't want anything bad happen to her. She's already turned into an alcoholic which is not good because of her history.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

alcoholic? Am I missing something here? That’s horrible to read.


----------



## JC00

Jersey said:


> alcoholic? Am I missing something here? That’s horrible to read.


No. Some idiots think because Alexa has been home a lot more because WWE isn't touring and has been seen a few times on some streams or posted a pic having a drink that she is an alcoholic now. 

Thing is she has never hid that she does drink. She posted stuff numerous times. She said in an interview that an ideal night on the road for her is drinking some wine in her hotel room and watching a disney movie. Hell she had a drink on Table For 3. Literally nothing has changed. There's probably pics/vids in this thread of her drinking. 

Ya maybe she is drinking a little bit more but why the fuck not if you are home all the time now, live 10 minutes from work which you only have to go 2-3 times a month now

Look here's some pics of her drinking from years ago. Guess she has been an alcoholic this whole time. /sarcasm


----------



## Jersey

JC00 said:


> No. Some idiots think because Alexa has been home a lot more because WWE isn't touring and has been seen a few times on some streams or posted a pic having a drink that she is an alcoholic now.
> 
> Thing is she has never hid that she does drink. She posted stuff numerous times. She said in an interview that an ideal night on the road for her is drinking some wine in her hotel room and watching a disney movie. Hell she had a drink on Table For 3. Literally nothing has changed. There's probably pics/vids in this thread of her drinking.
> 
> Ya maybe she is drinking a little bit more but why the fuck not if you are home all the time now, live 10 minutes from work which you only have to go 2-3 times a month now
> 
> Look here's some pics of her drinking from years ago. Guess she has been an alcoholic this whole time. /sarcasm
> 
> View attachment 87035
> 
> View attachment 87036
> 
> 
> View attachment 87037
> 
> 
> View attachment 87038


Got it, but calling someone an alcoholic sounds a bit extreme. It’s like oh she can’t stop drinking which we don’t know the answer to.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Got it, but calling someone an alcoholic sounds a bit extreme. It’s like oh she can’t stop drinking which we don’t know the answer to.



The fact that people are actually taking these ramblings of complete retards seriously depresses me. Fuck, man. I really hoped most of us in the Bliss threads were better than that.

In case you didn't know, this is the type of shit people on social media who have absolutely no life of their own like to do. Stop taking them seriously, and stop taking Macho Goat seriously, for fuck's sake. This dude does nothing but post deranged comments about Alexa's personal life and especially her boyfriend. He's completely insane. I've reported him multiple times but the moderators don't do shit about it, so all you can do is ignore it. Don't ruin these threads because of him.


----------



## Clique

The Macho G.O.A.T said:


> Just a fan that's concerned for her as she is going down a bad path with this leech scumbag and don't want anything bad happen to her. She's already turned into an alcoholic which is not good because of her history.


Are you an Alexa Bliss fan? If not please stop posting in this thread.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Clique said:


> Are you an Alexa Bliss fan? If not please stop posting in this thread.



He's not, but spoiler alert: Asking him nicely to stop posting this bullshit in here isn't gonna work. He has been doing this for months.

I wonder how long I would last if I kept going into the Becky Lynch thread repeatedly claiming that Becky is an alcoholic, talking about how she ruined her life by hooking up with Rollins and having a kid with him. Of course I would exclusively be posting shit like that. Never anything about wrestling, nothing about the shows, etc. I seriously wonder how long it would take for me to get banned. It wouldn't be 6 months, though. That's for damn sure.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

Better version


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey

@*JC00 can you make a gif of this? 
0:19 - 0:21




*


----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey

^ Thanks


----------



## BringBackTV14

I really liked this shot












 Click Above to Play ⇧



Just absolutely stunningly beautiful


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## JC00

New WWE Render.


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

blue Blissy is best Blissy <3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## lesenfanteribles

Jersey said:


>


Just these two gifs....


----------



## JC00

Naturally beautiful


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 87316


Damn


----------



## BringBackTV14

Lexi has the best booty jiggles












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


>





KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 87318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87317



Just an absolutely stunningly gorgeous woman


----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gy36qv


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gxrvoa


----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers

Comment/request, I think it started when the the "new forum" changed. But I'm seeing a lot of people posting WebP Images as the norm now. I would prefer jpg. You can't save WebP images. Well you can, but not a fan of a website opening just to look at a photo or having to convert. Stick with .JPG imho. It's usually the source anyway, you just copy/paste the link straight from the origin. Just about every social media is using .jpeg, including hi res photos straight from WWE. Again, I'm not super tech savy, I apologize if I don't understand why the change in people using webp now.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Comment/request, I think it started when the the "new forum" changed. But I'm seeing a lot of people posting WebP Images as the norm now. I would prefer jpg. You can't save WebP images. Well you can, but not a fan of a website opening just to look at a photo or having to convert. Stick with .JPG imho. It's usually the source anyway, you just copy/paste the link straight from the origin. Just about every social media is using .jpeg, including hi res photos straight from WWE. Again, I'm not super tech savy, I apologize if I don't understand why the change in people using webp now.


----------



## Alexabliss0809

Zappers said:


> Comment/request, I think it started when the the "new forum" changed. But I'm seeing a lot of people posting WebP Images as the norm now. I would prefer jpg. You can't save WebP images. Well you can, but not a fan of a website opening just to look at a photo or having to convert. Stick with .JPG imho. It's usually the source anyway, you just copy/paste the link straight from the origin. Just about every social media is using .jpeg, including hi res photos straight from WWE. Again, I'm not super tech savy, I apologize if I don't understand why the change in people using webp now.


How do I post?


----------



## Alexabliss0809




----------



## Alexabliss0809

Alexabliss0809 said:


> View attachment 87513


Looking for this interview


----------



## Zappers

Alexabliss0809 said:


> How do I post?


 Insert image icon(fourth one over), then paste the jpg link(by url).


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Alexabliss0809 said:


> Looking for this interview


Are you the same person that's been asking on Twitter and Reddit for this interview?


----------



## Alexabliss0809

Blissmark said:


> Are you the same person that's been asking on Twitter and Reddit for this interview?


Yes


----------



## Jersey

You can't C her, her time is now lol


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Slightly better....


----------



## KC Armstrong

Zappers said:


> Slightly better....



I thought you guys only freak out when you see her boyfriend. I didn't know that every single male friend of hers needs to be cropped out. My apologies. 😂


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Slightly better....


Petty lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

Not gonna post the other insta stories because of the kid but they're so freaking cute. 😍


----------



## Zappers

KC Armstrong said:


> I thought you guys only freak out when you see her boyfriend. I didn't know that every single male friend of hers needs to be cropped out. My apologies. 😂





Jersey said:


> Petty lol


Nah. That specific guy ruined the picture with his dopey face. He's a 24/7 photo bomb without actual photo bombing. Besides he's not a friend. Friends don't cause friends anguish.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Nah. That specific guy ruined the picture with his dopey face. He's a 24/7 photo bomb without actual photo bombing. Besides he's not a friend. Friends don't cause friends anguish.


LMAO


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WWEThighs/comments/gqqdmm


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WWEThighs/comments/gmm3a8


----------



## BlissLynch

Zappers said:


> Nah. That specific guy ruined the picture with his dopey face. He's a 24/7 photo bomb without actual photo bombing. Besides he's not a friend. *Friends don't cause friends anguish.*


Lol what are you on about.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

BlissLynch said:


> Lol what are you on about.


Ignorance is bliss. It's better you don't know the truth.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

gorgeous lady


----------



## BlissLynch

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/h7zrsz


----------



## BlissLynch

This is funny


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

BlissLynch said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/h7zrsz


Damn


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Jersey

She was on fire tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/h9kai4


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

The greatest of all time and The Undertaker


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 87787
> 
> 
> View attachment 87788


Damn, what’s your favorite Bliss match?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ha5stb


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 87837
> 
> 
> View attachment 87838
> 
> 
> View attachment 87839


Yes, yes ... YES! To the slightly shorter hair. It suits her better.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/haxdqg


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

What kind of retarded reddit fan fiction is that? 😂


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> What kind of retarded reddit fan fiction is that? 😂


People run with everything they see with no actual source.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BlissLynch

Bliss looking sexy as hell on sd. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/hcdjyi


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hcfabq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hcdjo8


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Better quality. She has really been spoiling us since she ended her very brief social media hiatus.


----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T

Poor Murphy. Bet she told him stuff like this too.











Also nice to see she is skipping WWE to go party in Vegas. Then people wonder why she gets booked the way she does now


----------



## KC Armstrong

The Macho G.O.A.T said:


> Poor Murphy. Bet she told him stuff like this too.
> 
> View attachment 87933
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice to see she is skipping WWE to go party in Vegas. Then people wonder why she gets booked the way she does now



For the love of God, what does this guy have to do to get banned?

... and they're not taping SmackDown again until next Friday you absolute fucking psycho.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> For the love of God, what does this guy have to do to get banned?
> 
> ... and they're not taping SmackDown again until next Friday you absolute fucking psycho.


Didn't you say don't respond to him? What you are doing? Responding to him?








NEVER CHANGE


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Adapting




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

Damn.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hdamt1


----------



## Username1444

How come my post was removed for insulting KC Armstrong? That *German* *scumbag* *piece of shit* insults other people all the time, yet his posts don't get remove. What's with the double standard?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


>



Wow. 😍


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Wow. 😍


 She’s fine af


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> View attachment 88025
> 
> 
> View attachment 88026


----------



## KC Armstrong

BringBackTV14 said:


> View attachment 88025



Where did you find the one with her in the black dress? I'd love to see the full picture, not just this tiny cropped version.


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> Where did you find the one with her in the black dress? I'd love to see the full picture, not just this tiny cropped version.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Thanks.


----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275886539550179329


----------



## KC Armstrong

😂


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hgbhtz


----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## JC00




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Bae looks good in Converse kicks I wish she would use them more often.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

My Double R pick winner is








She did say she wants to Main Event WM so why not let her win the Double R,


It would be nice if she brings this out every now and then.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## KC Armstrong

Loved this little sequence


----------



## KC Armstrong

😍


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> 😍
> 
> View attachment 88474


OMFGoodness


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey

Alright Alexa


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Love her mannerisms 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281995349721337857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281993076186243072


----------



## BlissLynch

Akexa bliss first title reign. Take us back to 2016!


----------



## KC Armstrong

BlissLynch said:


> Take us back to 2016!



I think we would all love to go back to 2016, and not just because of Bliss.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hrsq34


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Yo KC what’s your thoughts on Bliss/Liv as a team?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jersey said:


> Yo KC what’s your thoughts on Bliss/Liv as a team?



I don't want to see Bliss teaming with ANYONE once the Nikki stuff is over, but if she had to have a different partner I certainly wouldn't pick Liv. Either Ember or Nia because they're actually friends and have natural chemistry.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hrxewj


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't want to see Bliss teaming with ANYONE once the Nikki stuff is over, but if she had to have a different partner I certainly wouldn't pick Liv. Either Ember or Nia because they're actually friends and have natural chemistry.


Why Nia tho? Bianca would be better imo.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hrx78l


----------



## KC Armstrong

😍


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Yo KC what’s your thoughts on Bliss/Liv as a team?


While you weren't talking to me. I would approve of that team up. Liv is very funny and charismatic too. They would play off each other well imho.

P.S. - Maybe bring this convo over to the "regular" thread. Where we can discuss it more.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> While you weren't talking to me. I would approve of that team up. Liv is very funny and charismatic too. They would play off each other well imho.
> 
> P.S. - Maybe bring this convo over to the "regular" thread. Where we can discuss it more.


I singled him out because he damn near shits on stuff even though sometimes I find them to be funny but why not critique it afterwards.

What more to discuss about it?


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

Dark Goddess


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

amazon wwe section


----------



## BlissLynch




----------



## BringBackTV14

stunning


----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mango13




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

sad for her friend


----------



## Speedy McFist

Lexi is beautiful!


----------



## Thunderclap

Hey friends, I need some help. I have been trying to find this picture somewhere online without the calandar attached to it. I have found partials, but not the full picture. Does anyone have the picture or know where to find it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Thunderclap said:


> Hey friends, I need some help. I have been trying to find this picture somewhere online without the calandar attached to it. I have found partials, but not the full picture. Does anyone have the picture or know where to find it.


I don't have it, but it's from SummerSlam 2018 if that helps.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

I wish she'd wear that gear again


----------



## Jersey

Lenny Leonard said:


> I wish she'd wear that gear again


Or this


----------



## Thunderclap

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't have it, but it's from SummerSlam 2018 if that helps.


Ya i looked all around Summerslam 2018. 
Still haven't found it
Thanks though


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Alexabliss0809

Looking for this video from Alexa Bliss’s Instagram story.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

WWE 2K Battlegrounds commercial. I guess they didn't have enough time to cut her out of that one before the show.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## juanibirisdiaz

WWE never released the renders pf this pay per view for some reason


----------



## juanibirisdiaz

Thunderclap said:


> Hey friends, I need some help. I have been trying to find this picture somewhere online without the calandar attached to it. I have found partials, but not the full picture. Does anyone have the picture or know where to find it.
> View attachment 89348


wwe never released the renders for this pay per view


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ih33ll


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ih2w02


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Big Booty Bex

Emmanuelle said:


>


That look when WWE Creative tells you they dropped your part in the SummerSlam match.


----------



## Chelsea

Alexa is the best, nobody can touch her.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Alexabliss0809




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

I have to be honest. Not a huge fan of that upper lip piercing. Saw it in the Talking Smack promo, too. Is that why she hasn't been posting any new pictures?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iuc80n


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong

😍


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## JC00




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j0a3sr


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j1g36s


----------



## BringBackTV14

new wwe.com render


----------



## Blisstory




----------



## Jersey

I need a new signature and I want one of Bliss, any suggestions?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j2q5ai


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/j1a7vo


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j2w14q


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j3j4pm


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j47tf2


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j6v8hy


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j7n8gv


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BlissLynch

I'll say it she looks happy. Good for her.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Dayum


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Demon Blissy💕💕


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ja99p2


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jbrmku


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jiu46h


----------



## Jersey

KC Armstrong said:


>


Dayum


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

Bride of Chucky vibes

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jj9ug0


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jjxh35


----------



## Brad Boyd

Gimme this booty god dammit.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

such a cool spot. she's so athletic.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jmda7g


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jn2ht7


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

blissy sure doesn't like swearing!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

6 Notifications from Bliss fans only

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jnizbr


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jo7coj


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## just_one

not a fan of her wrestling wise but alexa is one of the most beautiful women in the world...goddamn...even without make up


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jtjy71


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ju5whz


----------



## Banez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327884726095458304
And million voices in unison screamed "NOOOOOOO" as she said yes. I expect some people to shed a tear for that.


----------



## chronoxiong

One year after meeting Ryan Cabrera, they are getting married? I guess.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Victor Chaos

Alexa Bliss should be holding all the titles imo.


----------



## Zappers

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Alexa Bliss should be holding all the titles imo.
> 
> View attachment 94605


No kidding. But I'll take just one, given the drought. Can't be greedy.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she pulls off the "deranged smile" well.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

ok so this segment ruled.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kmkra5


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Raven73

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> View attachment 94681
> 
> she pulls off the "deranged smile" well.


You're doing society an awesome favor posting pics like this.


----------



## HughHoney




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kwvqrd


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i dont know if i prefer the pigtails or the pigtail buns hairstyle tbh both are


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l0tbvu


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

future 6x champ with her rockstar look 🤘😈


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l56lpx


----------



## the_professor530

Wish she'd have better wrestling attire though...come on WWE. Like go back to this!!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## HughHoney

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> View attachment 96455



Nice username 

and all-time great Alexa gif


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l7azc1


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

😱


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> View attachment 96540
> 
> 😱


Hey it's Alexa from when she wasn't a magical clown's assistant


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

poor ko'd blissy


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l9tz27


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/laj5ee


----------



## HughHoney

.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lame7a


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lana4o


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

cool move!


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lb44ie


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/lb7tx7


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lb7nv2


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lb9cja


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lbb5wm


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/lbb76h


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Blisstory

Enhanced images


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

what a winner 🏆


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

😮


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

😯


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i love her facial expressions lol.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## HughHoney

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## HughHoney

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Victor Chaos

Opponents groveling before the Goddess.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

almost time to "let them in". 😈


----------



## WCWBliss

"As I rose from the ashes my gaze met Death and she was smiling and I was glad. But my joy turned to anguish, for it was not on His grave that her smile was shining."


----------



## Victor Chaos

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/mp3qma


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

What nobody got to see from night One. Should have worn this at Night 2 imho.


----------



## Jersey

FullSizeRender GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share FullSizeRender GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381921684572147712


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

👋 😁


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mzrn61


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Victor Chaos

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/n399zz


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

🥵🤯


----------



## Victor Chaos

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/n4n3ut


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/na35qy


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ndgzvf


----------



## Jersey

FullSizeRender GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share FullSizeRender GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## HughHoney




----------



## HughHoney




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Randy Lahey

Alexa Bliss’s mom was 18 years old when she had Alexa. 28 years later and they look like sisters! Alexa looks 28 and her mom don’t look much older. Crazy!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Alexa Bliss GIF by Roman | Gfycat


Watch and share Alexa Bliss GIFs by Roman on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Zappers

Look at the video wall to the left. Ha.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Zappers




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/o8a4ml


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/oaizfg


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Victor Chaos

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/odx41b


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


>


Major props in editing out the photo killer.


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> Major props in editing out the photo killer.


 Give props to Reddit not me lol


----------



## Zappers

Jersey said:


> Give props to Reddit not me lol


They are doing the Lord's work. 🙏


----------



## Jersey

Zappers said:


> They are doing the Lord's work. 🙏


😆😆😆😆


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/ojfk9w


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 104061
> 
> 
> View attachment 104062



I lost a little respect for her coffee choices because she HAD to have a Timmie's Iced Cap. Those things are awful I would know I worked at a Tim Horton's in High School.



Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/ojfk9w


The makeup they put her in for TV does her no justice at all.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/okxz8b


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Alexa Bliss & Eva Marie GIF by Wrestling GIFS | Gfycat


Watch and share Alexa Bliss & Eva Marie GIFs by Wrestling GIFS on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## whiteyaksha27

Alexa MITB reveal


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## the_professor530

Bring this outfit back, please!!!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## JC00




----------



## Black Metal

Never seen this before


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissWWE/comments/ooty7x


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

🤜😊🤛


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Cowabunga

Happy birthday to The Goddess of WWE.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Butt Soup

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 106869


Alexa lost a lot of weight during 2020/2021 but it seems she's getting back in the shape she was in 2017/18.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Victor Chaos

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/ph2k00


----------



## JC00

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## JC00




----------



## Zappers

like the video posted by JC00. Just in GIF form.


----------



## the_professor530

Zappers said:


> like the video posted by JC00. Just in GIF form.


She always looks good in those kinds of pants. I wish she'd go back to wearing her latex/leather pants in the ring.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Cowabunga

Hypnotic eyes


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Johnny 0405

I miss the goddess gimmick


----------



## Cowabunga

So do I. That was Alexa Bliss to me.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Cowabunga

I'll never get tired of these photos. Alexa looked her classiest here. Truly a Goddess.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## JC00




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

🤗


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## BlissLynch

https://v.redd.it/7v9bmnszpww71/DASH_720.mp4


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Butt Soup




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

enjoying herself.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/r3pmgt


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## luvwrasslin

She would def get the pipe, expeditiously


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/rogoof


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/rpalvw


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/rpalvw


What happened to wrestlewiththeplot?


----------



## Jersey

LacunaCoiled said:


> What happened to wrestlewiththeplot?


Taken down


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Jersey said:


> Taken down


Why?


----------



## Jersey

LacunaCoiled said:


> Why?


No idea but would like to know me self.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cowabunga

Imagine this being the first thing you see in the morning. 😍


----------



## Cowabunga




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Butt Soup

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 114997


Did she actually dyed her full hair pink now?


----------



## Butt Soup




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong

Damn


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sayyjq


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/seeqzz


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/sfsj0d


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sn9zrh


----------



## BringBackTV14

Very sexy 












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sp9qyc


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Stunningly beautiful

































IMO one of the most attractive people on the planet and that's not solely based on looks


but yes let's not push the very beautiful, bubbly, great ambassador for the company, that also sells a shit ton of merch and by some metrics is the most engaging (for example she has the most followers on IG out of any non-part time/retired women in the entirety of wrestling) females you have in your company


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/srkqkf


----------



## Jersey




----------



## tennisfootball1




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/sxh1wa


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/sxk4ab


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/sxj4f5


----------



## Jersey




----------



## yeahbaby!

Girl was robbed winning that chamber. Hope they give her something worthwhile to do at WM.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/t2bo2c


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/t66puv


----------



## BringBackTV14

Quite possibly the sexiest Mother/Daughter combo i've ever seen.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tzaw9f


----------



## BringBackTV14




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u0r7ln


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u14hwg


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cowabunga

She got married? Congratulations to her and to her husband then. Lucky guy.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u1fld2


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u2vizc


----------



## Butt Soup




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Cowabunga

Happy Easter, fellas.


----------



## Zappers




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdBSbuDLrMs/


----------



## Zappers

To add to what *Lenny Leonard* posted already:


----------



## Butt Soup




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdX7wnIuviX/


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/um6yhj










































__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/umh60j


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/um9tes


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uoziu3


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/uokipt


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/urbr3n


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/urbnqr


----------



## Jersey




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jersey said:


>


Gonna sig that top one.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## BringBackTV14

december_blue said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Jersey

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Gonna sig that top one.


Be my guest.


----------



## Jersey

I don’t like the new theme


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uvq7i8


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Adapting

Jersey said:


>


Best theme she ever had.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uwg3ph


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ux4ij2


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Seth Grimes

Okay which one of you was it, time to own up


----------



## Chelsea

Seth Grimes said:


> Okay which one of you was it, time to own up


----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/uxk70i


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/uvrbre


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/uzq6rn


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uzq63k


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uzq5r9


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/uwpnnp


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/v0e7nv


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v1ez0o


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v1fq72


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


>


Man, fuck Trish. Alexa is truly the most beautiful woman that's ever been in the WWE.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> *Man, fuck Trish*. Alexa is truly the most beautiful woman that's ever been in the WWE.


I would


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> I would


Oh, I would too, lol. But I'd rather have Alexa over Trish any day. Alexa is much, much better looking than Trish IMO.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Oh, I would too, lol. But I'd rather have Alexa over Trish any day. Alexa is much, much better looking than Trish IMO.


 Bad comparison how about Liv vs Bliss? Or Nikkita Lyons or Bliss?


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> Bad comparison how about Liv vs Bliss? Or Nikkita Lyons or Bliss?


Nah man, I was totally into Trish back in the day. But I definitely find Alexa way hotter than her. And Alexa was also a fitness model before she became a wrestler, like Trish was.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Nah man, I was totally into Trish back in the day. But I definitely find Alexa way hotter than her. And Alexa was also a fitness model before she became a wrestler, like Trish was.


 I prefer Bliss when she was thick


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> I prefer Bliss when she was thick


Heh, I like that Bliss too. But I most prefer her when she goes light on the makeup. She really doesn't need all that heavy makeup to look good.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Heh, *I like that Bliss too.* But I most prefer her when she goes light on the makeup. She really doesn't need all that heavy makeup to look good.












YOU prefer her like this?


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> YOU prefer her like this?


Yes. Yes, I do. Definitely my favorite look of hers. Shows off what a natural beauty she is. Even if the gimmick didn't work out for her so well, lol.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Yes. Yes, I do. Definitely my favorite look of hers. Shows off what a natural beauty she is. Even if the gimmick didn't work out for her so well, lol.


 It did work just ended too short because she turned heel and helped Blake & Murphy.


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> It did work just ended too short because she turned heel and helped Blake & Murphy.


Yeah, I watched all those NXT shows from back then and she got good pops as the pixie princess. I did like her heel outfits too. Though, I always like seeing blondes wear blue. I always thought blue outfits go well with blonde hair.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Yeah, I watched all those NXT shows from back then and she got good pops as the pixie princess. I did like her heel outfits too. Though, *I always like seeing blondes wear blue. I always thought blue outfits go well with blonde hair.*


I somewhat agree, it definitely looks great on Bliss.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v5ojk0


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


>


That girl with the glasses, I've seen her in lots of pics with other female wrestlers. Is that Liv?


----------



## Adapting

Rockymin said:


> That girl with the glasses, I've seen her in lots of pics with other female wrestlers. Is that Liv?


Lol.

Yea, that's Liv Morgan.


----------



## Rockymin

Adapting said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yea, that's Liv Morgan.


Okay, I thought so. She just looks so different on RAW, lol. I hope those two team up, I think they'd make a great tag team.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> That girl with the glasses, I've seen her in lots of pics with other female wrestlers. Is that Liv?


Yes that was on Bliss wedding day Liv and others attended.


----------



## Adapting

Rockymin said:


> Okay, I thought so. She just looks so different on RAW, lol. I hope those two team up, I think they'd make a great tag team.


She wears more makeup on RAW.


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> Yes that was on Bliss wedding day Liv and others attended.


Oh, I know that was her wedding day, haha.


----------



## Rockymin

Adapting said:


> She wears more makeup on RAW.


So I noticed lol. She looks really cute in glasses though.


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Okay, I thought so. She just looks so different on RAW, lol. *I hope those two team up, I think they'd make a great tag team.*


Agreed.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v6kla4


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v6lql1


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v7c75q


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v7cfx6


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

WWE's Alexa Bliss apparently not happy about Jade Cargill's comments about Athena (Ember Moon)


Alexa Bliss is firing back at someone who recently had some not-so-nice things to say about her friend Athena (Ember Moon). Bliss tweeted, "I’d love to get mad




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/va177v


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Candice_Slave




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/va7pdv


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vahl3t


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/vae316


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/uuoz39


----------



## Jersey

*Cape Girardeau, Missouri:

































Springfield:































































































*


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vbscah


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vbrj27


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vbsrwn


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Mickie James name for Liv & Alexa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536529318091833344


----------



## Butt Soup

Jersey said:


> Mickie James name for Liv & Alexa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536529318091833344


You're having the time of your life right now with these 2 working together, aren't you?


----------



## Jersey

Butt Soup said:


> You're having the time of your life right now with these 2 working together, aren't you?


Of course


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/vdkcby


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vdqtj1


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


>


Is it just me or has Alexa been posting more bikini pics since she hooked up with that guy?


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Is it just me or has Alexa been posting more bikini pics since she hooked up with that guy?


She has but was more private with Murphy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Rockymin said:


> Is it just me or has Alexa been posting more bikini pics since she hooked up with that guy?


Maybe Buddy Matthews keeps throwing a towel on her before she snaps a pic.


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> She has but was more private with Murphy.





The Quintessential Mark said:


> Maybe Buddy Matthews keeps throwing a towel on her before she snaps a pic.


She still seems very reserved about her body. At least since becoming a WWE employee. There's quite a lot of pics of her in a bikini from when she was a fitness model. I think she felt she was more in shape then, because she had posted a pic from those days on her social media and said as much.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vh1hou


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Zappers




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vierfi


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

december_blue said:


>


Alexa looking at better days.


----------



## Rockymin

december_blue said:


>


Is that from the appearance going on this weekend? How was the line to meet her?


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vl846s


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vkldam










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vmbegl


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vmc55u


----------



## december_blue




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vmdnmq


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vohv1k


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vpfzxd


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vpr8fd


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vq5goz


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vq6kgf


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vqvie7


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vprhik


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vphul9


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vqyh3p


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vqkt4g


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vrbd1g


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vrnos5


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/vrh7dp


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vuodtj


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vwz8mp


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vx0ebz


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

She has such an incredible smile.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w2hrqn










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w2i5q7


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w2hrqn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w2i5q7


It's beyond time for Lilly to go.


----------



## Jersey

otbr87 said:


> It's beyond time for Lilly to go.


Indeed


----------



## december_blue




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/w8kbhu


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/w4mnfg


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

otbr87 said:


> It's beyond time for Lilly to go.


Apparently it sells well. Until that changes it's not likely to go anywhere.


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

KC Armstrong said:


> View attachment 128652
> 
> 
> View attachment 128653


Absolute stunner.

She is so great at the subtle sexiness. Releasing this set little by little over months instead of just dropping all the pics at once. 3 or 4 times she's posted pics from this and every time there was a slight break in the internet.

She does the same with bikini pics, got females that posting bikini pics weekly, Alexa posts like 1-2 a year and every time it's a slight break of the internet..


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/wb6fln


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wbvbhj


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wdyprq


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wdyprq


Man, she really does have a great ass. 🥰


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> Man, she really does have a great ass. 🥰










you gotta relax


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/wdy9rg


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/wdycgd


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/w5a5hg


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/w2hrdn


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/w2hyfe


----------



## Lenny Leonard

So ridiculously beautiful 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/wece23


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wh14js


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wiixj9


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Smark1995

Jersey said:


>


Who is this woman with her?


----------



## Cheshire

Smark1995 said:


> Who is this woman with her?


Mike Rome’s girlfriend Vanessa (or "Nessie")


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KJackson

Yes Please


----------



## Jersey

KJackson said:


> Yes Please


No😆








BlissRaw080822 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BlissRaw080822 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/wjp8z8


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/wjpb8u


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/wq6gmq


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/w1pg7t


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/w5a5hg


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/wtex3d


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wthc1z


----------



## Stevieg786

Alexa 2016-2018 was the hottest Alexa


----------



## Jersey

Stevieg786 said:


> Alexa 2016-2018 was the hottest Alexa


Why because she was thick and her cakes were plump?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Stevieg786

Jersey said:


> Why because she was thick and her cakes were plump?


forget the body, that’s always been banging. But her face/hair looked better back in 2016-2018


----------



## Jersey

Stevieg786 said:


> forget the body, that’s always been banging. But her face/hair looked better back in 2016-2018


NXT BLISS was on a different level


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissBooty/comments/wuip55


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/wuvpyq


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BringBackTV14

Jersey said:


> View attachment 131348


this is a photoshop


----------



## Jersey

BringBackTV14 said:


> this is a photoshop


No it’s part of a real shoot.


----------



## WatchLIV

BringBackTV14 said:


> this is a photoshop


yes, the top half of the photo with her face and bra were part of a shoot, the photo with the lower half is photoshopped from a bit under the bra down, they did not release that photo with her body beyond that point


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wzeaqi


----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/wzxenl


----------



## Jersey

She seems happy more now than she than before.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/wzi7a0


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Jersey said:


>


Picture of me watching Raw last night.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/wtimr7


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/x1hg8d


----------



## WatchLIV

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/x1hg8d


apparently that reddit person is unaware wrestling is scripted and her "wanting to" has no bearing on what those who decide the match wanted lol


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x2q1qq


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x505w0


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/x50u1i


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x53pst


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CiCpQaEoxLN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CiCYGT9IxBc/


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xag5ud


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xcvo8g


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissOfficial/comments/xcw1fg


----------



## Jersey

http://imgur.com/a/kdUSE9h


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Jersey said:


>


Big star like The Rock in Hollywood? Not possible. Sasha 'Zero Charisma' Banks is already the biggest WWE star in Hollywood. Her 45 seconds in The Mandolorian is better than all of Rock and Cenas movies combined!

In all seriousness, no doubt on Alexa. She's the best on the mic of any of the women bar none, her acting is levels above everyone else on the show when she actually has a character. I'd like to see her succeed in film, and she most likely would, if she goes that direction.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/xhpuck









Sexy Alexa Bliss TIkTok







youtube.com


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xhyv0n


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xhyv0n


Who's standing next to her? Any idea?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

otbr87 said:


> Who's standing next to her? Any idea?


It's Bianca.


Here's a still photo from what believe is the same show


december_blue said:


>


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's Bianca.
> 
> 
> Here's a still photo from what believe is the same show


Ah, ok. Thanks! I didn't see her braid and I've never seen that outfit before(it's actually better than the ones she normally wears).


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xi9bry


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xiuc4n


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xiv3zy


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xixh2z


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xj7qee


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xjjh61


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

￼ ronda Rousey funny as hell￼







youtube.com


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xl5gtx


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xlasao


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xnlb21


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/xnuxhf


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xohhkm


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xp4cyt


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xp4cyt


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xrifs8


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/xsdtts


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/xst73o


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/xt5idc


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xv1b87


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xv3jlp


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xv369a


----------



## december_blue




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xvr1b7


----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xy8998


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xyy29i


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y5g766


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y5m4z7


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/y86zmd


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ybzmnz


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/xquyum


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## UKFanKev

I honestly can’t cope with how sexy she is.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yfrhqn


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DivasRevolution/comments/yfv48g


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yg404j


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wrasslin/comments/yhlwy7


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yhrg1s


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yitv70


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yivh0b


----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/yix7y3


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ynp2l0


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ckox10ErSje/


----------



## UKFanKev

Am sure I’m not the only one who hopes this is just one preview pic of a much bigger shoot.


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissOfficial/comments/ynt648


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/yph5ee


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

She looks so good in leather


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissBooty/comments/ypozd2


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/ycjlxs


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/yc4d4i


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BiancaBelair/comments/ypn35a


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yvl8hl


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

@54:10 Russo talks about Bliss


----------



## Jersey

"I need safe distance"- Alexa Bliss on why she avoids standing close to fellow WWE Superstar


Alexa Bliss has revealed the reason behind keeping a safe distance from fellow WWE Superstar Bianca Belair on RAW.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/yvky1b


----------



## Banez

Jersey said:


> @54:10 Russo talks about Bliss


"maybe it's her acting"

it's nice he leaves himself a door open incase he's wrong lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Alexa Bliss Is Fine With Not Holding Championships In WWE


Alexa Bliss is the first-woman ever to win both the WWE Raw and WWE SmackDown Women's Championships, but those reigns were a long time ago.




www.ewrestlingnews.com


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z5oy97


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z60ero


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z61rfe









BlissComp2SS22 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BlissComp2SS22 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z63fs7


----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/z63xns


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z676ss


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissBooty/comments/z6rwy4


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissBooty/comments/z6kq8n


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissBooty/comments/z04akm


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z6zzz7









Bliss2WWEPortland112722 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Bliss2WWEPortland112722 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












Bliss3WWEPortland112722 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Bliss3WWEPortland112722 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingDivasEra/comments/z200ix


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/xquyum


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/z905yo


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zduw5a


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zdu6o0


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ze6l3v









BlissComp3Raw120522 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BlissComp3Raw120522 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












BlissComp2Raw120522 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BlissComp2Raw120522 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












Bliss7Raw120522 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Bliss7Raw120522 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zeihrz


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Alexa should add this to her arsenal


----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/zgjzey
Oh wow


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/zdvu1v


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/yufu8c


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zkidcb


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zkj127


----------



## Jersey

Russo again on Bliss 








"Could she be working for him?" - WWE veteran discusses new direction for Alexa Bliss' character on RAW (Exclusive)


Former WWE head writer Vince Russo recently spoke about Alexa Bliss teasing a comeback of her old gimmick as an accomplice of Bray Wyatt.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/zlj1z1


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## december_blue

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zp1kza


----------



## Jersey




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BlissRaw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BlissRaw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zt3h94


----------



## Jersey




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## BringBackTV14

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zvnv2a


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BlissRaw121018 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BlissRaw121018 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Jersey




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/101vkj7


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/1026mo0


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

SCREAMING😂 Bianca Belair & Alexa Bliss Parody Scary Movie! #shorts







youtube.com


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

Bianca Belair may be facing off against former WWE SmackDown Women's Champion at the Royal Rumble - Reports


It has been reported that current RAW Women's Champion Bianca Belair is possibly set to go one-on-one at the 2023 Royal Rumble against WWE Superstar Alexa Bliss.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> Bianca Belair may be facing off against former WWE SmackDown Women's Champion at the Royal Rumble - Reports
> 
> 
> It has been reported that current RAW Women's Champion Bianca Belair is possibly set to go one-on-one at the 2023 Royal Rumble against WWE Superstar Alexa Bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportskeeda.com


Former WWE Smackdown champion? Alexa's a former RAW champion too! And she's had more title reigns on RAW than on Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Jersey

Alexa Bliss makes a big announcement on Twitter


Alexa Bliss' latest message on Twitter has left her fans excited about her immediate future in WWE.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Lenny Leonard

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBlissBooty/comments/106ho1q


----------



## KJackson

That Ass!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/107wyam


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/108tao1


----------

